# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Cannabis : L’insuccs de la prohibition en France, faut-il lgaliser ?

## Mingolito

Pourtant on le sais que la prohibition a ne marche pas (voir l'chec de la prohibition aux USA) , les politiques en France sont stupides, incomptents, ignares et incultes, il ne font que tre grassement pays par les lobbies de l'alcool et pharmaceutique qui videment sont pour le maintien de cette prohibition meurtrire.

----------


## Laurent 1973

Mingolito, je comprend les documents que tu publies montrant l'augmentation de la consommation de stupfiant illgale comme le cannabis, mais je ne comprend pas ton analyse.

En quoi, l'interdiction de vente et de consommation a de l'impact *meurtrier* sur la socit?
Combien de mort par an li  cette interdiction? 
Combien de mort par an li  la consommation illicite (sant)?
Merci de nous donner tes sources tamenant  cette conclusion.

Pourquoi faire une analogie entre cette loi franaise et la prohibition de l'alcool au USA des annes 30'?
Au USA, avant la prohibition, l'alcool tait lgal, or en France le cannabis ne l'a jamais t.

Par contre, pour aller dans l'autre sens, la politique anti-tabac (campagnes + la loi sur la consommation dans les lieux public + l'augmentation des taxes=le prix) a permis de rduire sensiblement la consommation de tabac en France en 30 ans (http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/docume...?ref_id=ip1110) qui nous permet d'tre  ce sujet les bon lves europens.
Comme quoi, sans faire de la prohibition, on peut aussi influenc la consommation de produit stupfiant lgal dans notre pays.

Si on compare notre socit Franaise avec d'autre pays qui ont lgalis la vente et la consommation de cannabis (par exemple Les Pays-Bas)
As-t-on plus ou moins de consommation par habitant chez nous?
As-t-on un impact plus positif ou plus ngatif au regard de la socit sur ce choix lgislatif ? (criminalit, sant, intgration des minorits, scolarisation, russite professionnel, bonheur personnel, ...)
Si tu veux faire un article pro-libralisation, donne nous des arguments pour la consommation ou contre la rpression.
Tes chiffres sur la consommation ne permettent pas de conclure.

Bon, visiblement, tu es un pro libralisation du cannabis et c'est ton choix de vouloir dbattre sur ce point.
Personnellement, je me contre fous que certain prenne plaisir  se cramer les neurones en fumant des ptards tant que l'on ne me l'impose pas (consommation passive par proximit).

Par contre, en France, l'assurance sant est la mme pour tous.
Dj, a me dgoute de payer pour les cancers du poumon et les cirrhoses du foie.
a me ferrait mal au cul d'imaginer de devoir cotiser encore plus  l'avenir pour soigner les "baba-cool" qui veulent tre "stone".

----------


## Marco46

> Pourtant on le sais que la prohibition a ne marche pas (voir l'chec de la prohibition aux USA) , les politiques en France sont stupides, incomptents, ignares et incultes, il ne font que tre grassement pays par les lobbies de l'alcool et pharmaceutique qui videment sont pour le maintien de cette prohibition meurtrire.


Je vois pas en quoi la prohibition sur la ganja est meurtrire, il faut que tu t'expliques, pour les quelques rglements de compte dans le milieu ?

Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas que les raisons que tu voques soient les principales, pour moi c'est plus une question d'acceptation dans l'opinion publique. Il reste toujours une majorit d'lecteurs qui ne veulent pas de la dpnalisation ni de la lgalisation, donc les politiques ne le proposent pas et ne comptent pas le faire, tout simplement.




> Combien de mort par an li  la consommation illicite (sant)?


Du fait des effets directs ? Zro.

La consommation de canabis a des effets mineurs sur la sant. Tu ne peux pas faire une overdose, c'est physiquement impossible.

Par contre a a des effets secondaires : paranoa (dclenchement de maladies mentales latentes), effet sur les poumons, effets importants sur le foie (mais loin des dgts de l'alcool), ...

Si la sant tait le critre majeur de dcision concernant les drogues, le tabac et l'alcool seraient interdits, et le cannabis autoris.

----------


## Jipt

> Je vois pas en quoi la prohibition sur la ganja est meurtrire, il faut que tu t'expliques, pour les quelques rglements de compte dans le milieu ?


Yes, plus le fait que bien souvent ces produits  forte valeur ajoute rapportent encore plus s'ils sont coups avec n'importe quoi, et l, c'est vraiment la sant qui en prend un coup.

Oui, je sais, j'entends dj la leve de boucliers "bien fait pour leur gueule, z'ont qu' pas en consommer, etc.", mais ces arguments a vole pas bien haut, alors que si on avait une agriculture raisonne concernant le chanvre (comment on dit, dj ?) festif rcratif (a vient de me revenir), bio et tout a, il n'y aurait plus ces soucis.
C'est d'une vidence limpide mais il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre, c'est bien connu.




> Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas que les raisons que tu voques soient les principales, pour moi c'est plus une question d'acceptation dans l'opinion publique. Il reste toujours une majorit d'lecteurs qui ne veulent pas de la dpnalisation ni de la lgalisation, donc les politiques ne le proposent pas et ne comptent pas le faire, tout simplement.


L'opinion publique elle se forme, se forge, avec ce que les mdias lui balancent. Et les mdias balancent ce que les gouvernements demandent, suggrent, incitent, etc.
Et a intresse les gouvernements d'avoir cette espce de racaille des banlieues  stigmatiser, c'est toujours utile d'avoir un bouc missaire sous la main, et puis, tous ces dealers c'est bon pour le commerce des grosses bagnoles qui vont vite, c'est donc bon pour la croissance et l'emploi, mme si a n'est pas du tout COP21...

----------


## Saverok

> Par contre, en France, l'assurance sant est la mme pour tous.
> Dj, a me dgoute de payer pour les cancers du poumon et les cirrhoses du foie.
> a me ferrait mal au cul d'imaginer de devoir cotiser encore plus  l'avenir pour soigner les "baba-cool" qui veulent tre "stone".


Mais on paye dj.
Un fumeur de cana qui dclenche une paranoa, il peut se faire soigner via la scu.
De mme, les cures de dsintox, mme pour les drogues dures comme l'hrone et la cocane, sont dj prises en charge par la scu.

C'est justement l toute la btise de la pnalisation.
Pour l'alcool ou la tabac, comme c'est lgal, non seulement on a des chiffres prcis sur la consommation mais en plus, c'est fortement tax et permet de financer, entre autre, la scu.
Alors qu'avec les drogues illgales, non seulement l'Etat ne touche aucune taxe, mais en plus, cela cote trs cher de lutter contre (forces de police mobilises, financement du banditisme et terrorisme, surpopulation carcrale, engorgement des tribunaux, campagne de prvention, etc.) et la scu prend quand mme en charge les consquences de la consommation.

D'un point de vu conomique, on a tout  gagner avec la lgalisation.
Rien qu'avec les taxes, on pourra combler une bonne partie du trou de la scu.
Ensuite, cela crera de l'emploi pour la production et la distribution.
Cela permet galement de couper une importante source de revenue au banditisme.
Sans parler des tribunaux qui ne seront plus dbords par des affaires de consommation ou de vendeurs mineurs et des prisons libres de ses dtenus qui n'ont rien  y faire sinon se radicaliser et/ou se former  la criminalit de plus haut niveau.

----------


## Mingolito

Ce dbat  dj eu lieu :
1) L'interdiction du cannabis n'aurai pas du avoir lieu, cela s'est fait par demande du lobby du nylon  l'poque puis par pression des US sur les gouvernements europens, le cannabis est class substance mdicinale (anti douleur et anti cancreux avr, etc) depuis des millier d'annes. Marijuana et son Histoire "Pourquoi le cannabis est interdit?!"
2) La consommation du cannabis  en France est suprieure aux autres pays ou c'est autoris, ce qui prouve que la prohibition est un chec, les chiffres ci dessus montrent que la situation s'empire. Interdire quelque chose  un franais c'est le pousser consommer, car le franais est rebelle.
3) La prohibition du cannabis coute des milliards  l'tat, en sus d'tre totalement inutile et inefficace (mme les flics vont en acheter !) en poursuites, frais de justices, et en frais de prisons, car plus de 50% des prisonnier y sont suite  une affaire de cannabis.
4) Le cannabis (substance mdicinale) est moins dangereux que l'alcool et le tabac (classes drogues dures, par exemple la chimie de l'alcool est la mme dans le cerveau que l'hrone !), cette prohibition est donc grotesque. Si des drogues doivent tres interdites ce sont l'alcool et le tabac, drogues dure faisant des centaines de milliers de morts chaque anne, certainement pas le cannabis qui est une substance mdicinale trs utile dans de trs nombreuses pathologies...
5) Une lgalisation du cannabis, et une forte taxation de celui ci aurai un impact conomique positif norme, les taxes rcoltes pourraient tres utilises pour la prvention contre toutes les drogues, y compris les drogues lgales, et il s'en suivrait une forte amlioration conomique qui profiterais  tous et donc feraient diminuer l'utilisation de toutes les drogues dans le pays.

Bref pour rsumer, prohibition du cannabis = remde pire que le mal.

PS : Je ne consomme pas de cannabis, et je n'ai aucun intrt conomique li au cannabis, je suis donc totalement objectif sur ce sujet. Je ne fait que relater les faits bass sur des ralits scientifiques et historiques indiscutables et vrifiables. Je suis simplement une fois de plus totalement atterr de constater lincomptence des politiques escrocs responsables cette catastrophe, et je rappelle que l'interdiction de cette substance mdicinale est  ce jour une grave escroquerie politique historiquement prouve.

----------


## Marco46

> L'opinion publique elle se forme, se forge, avec ce que les mdias lui balancent. Et les mdias balancent ce que les gouvernements demandent, suggrent, incitent, etc.


a c'est trs trs variable a dpend vraiment des sujets. L'exemple le plus frappant c'est le TCE de 2005. 90% des mdias martelaient le oui pendant des mois et on a eu un non avec une nette majorit.

----------


## bobnolit

Je tiens  dire d'avance que je suis pour une dpnalisation du cannabis, mais j'aime quand on argumente comme il faut, donc je vais pinailler.




> 1) L'interdiction du cannabis n'aurai pas du avoir lieu, cela s'est fait par demande du lobby du nylon  l'poque puis par pression des US sur les gouvernements europens, le cannabis est class substance mdicinale (anti douleur et anti cancreux avr, etc) depuis des millier d'annes. Marijuana et son Histoire "Pourquoi le cannabis est interdit?!"


La premire cause de l'interdiction tait bien franaise et relie  l'industrie pharmaceutique: le ttrahydrocannabinol aurait pu remplacer la morphine comme antidouleur. Or,  l'poque, un des premiers producteur de morphine tait une entreprise pharmaceutique franaise.

L'effet antidouleur ne justifie pas son utilisation, tant donn qu'il existe dj d'autres antidouleurs aussi efficaces avec la mme quantit d'effets indsirables. Pour l'effet anticancreux, je veux bien d'autres sources qu'une simple vido.



> 2) La consommation du cannabis  en France est suprieure aux autres pays ou c'est autoris, ce qui prouve que la prohibition est un chec, les chiffres ci dessus montrent que la situation s'empire. Interdire quelque chose  un franais c'est le pousser consommer, car le franais est rebelle.


Le franais n'est pas plus rebelle que les autres. L'humain est rebelle. Sinon, comme le parallle dress, il n'y avait aucune raison pour que la prohibition aux USA ne marche pas.



> 3) La prohibition du cannabis coute des milliards  l'tat, en sus d'tre totalement inutile et inefficace (mme les flics vont en acheter !) en poursuites, frais de justices, et en frais de prisons, car plus de 50% des prisonnier y sont suite  une affaire de cannabis.


Que ce soit pour le cot pour l'tat ou la quantit de prisonniers lis au cannabis, des sources seraient utiles encore une fois. Le cot des poursuites me parait bien faible face aux prix des peines encourues.

Et le fait que les policiers en achtent... Il y a toujours eu des flics ripoux. Et de nombreux cancrologues fument alors qu'ils savent que le tabac provoque des cancers. Donc ce n'est pas un argument acceptables.




> 4) Le cannabis (substance mdicinale) est moins dangereux que l'alcool et le tabac (classes drogues dures, par exemple la chimie de l'alcool est la mme dans le cerveau que l'hrone !), cette prohibition est donc grotesque. Si des drogues doivent tres interdites ce sont l'alcool et le tabac, drogues dure faisant des centaines de milliers de morts chaque anne, certainement pas le cannabis qui est une substance mdicinale trs utiles dans de trs nombreuses pathologies...


L encore, d'autres mdicaments font le mme travail et de manire parfois plus efficace. Donc son utilisation pour de nombreuses pathologies n'est pas ncessaire.
Et l'argument suivant peut tre prvu : "Certes, mais le cannabis est naturel alors les autres mdicaments sont obtenues par la chimie." C'est un argument en dfaveur du cannabis, car s'il est produit dans la nature, il est impossible de prvoir prcisment la dose prsente, et donc d'avoir un effet thrapeutique. De plus, la morphine est obtenue  partir du pavot, mais je ne pense pas que les gens la considre comme naturelle, alors qu'elle provient directement de la nature.

En ce qui concerne les dangers de l'alcool et du tabac, c'est vrai, mme si je voudrais aussi une source pour cette histoire de chimie de l'alcool qui me parait douteuse. Mais d'autres drogues sont vendus tous les jours et sont bien plus dangereuses. Une des dfinitions du dictionnaire Larousse est : 




> Substance dont l'usage excessif est toxique en raison aussi de la dpendance qu'il cre chez l'utilisateur


Le sucre ou la graisse peuvent tre considr comme une telle drogue. Et il font bien plus de mort que le tabac ou l'alcool. Donc la comparaison peut servir  prendre conscience du problme lgislatif qui entoure la question, mais n'est pas un argument valable pour son autorisation ou sa pnalisation, car il est alors possible d'invoquer une pente glissante dans les deux sens; que ce soit celui de l'autorisation de toutes substances, ou de leur interdiction.




> 5) Une lgalisation du cannabis, et une forte taxation de celui ci aurai un impact conomique positif norme, les taxes rcoltes pourraient tres utilises pour la prvention contre toutes les drogues, y compris les drogues lgales, et il s'en suivrait une forte amlioration conomique qui profiterais  tous et donc feraient diminuer l'utilisation de toutes les drogues dans le pays.


L encore, diffrentes tudes montrent des rsultats contrasts concernant les effets sur l'conomie. Les tats amricains l'ayant lgaliss n'ont pas eu d'amliorations si importantes sur leurs conomies, et les Pays-Bas y gagnent  cause du tourisme, pas  cause de la consommation autochtones.

Donc s'il vous plat, avant de faire du militantisme politique, utilisez des arguments qui ne sont pas douteux voir fallacieux.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

La 3eme Loi de l'Action et Raction est toujours vrifi *avec effet multiplicateur  * s'agissant d'interdiction...
L'interdiction de la consommation provoque une augmentation de la quantit  consomme par accroissement de  de sa population consommatrice ...auquel se greffe  les dlinquants !!!
Les narcotrafiquants prolifrent pour tirer avantage de ce commerce et une conomie parallle et souterraine s'installe !!!  
La  consommation  des drogues  au del d'un certain seuil provoque un effet de dpendance et des atteintes certaines  la sante !!!
Pour le Cannabis ce seuil est mal connu du fait de cette interdiction mme qui empche toute tude scientifique srieuse et le dveloppement d'une industrie du Cannabis "attnu ou domestiqu" comme cela l'est pour l'alcool ou le tabac   !!!

----------


## Mingolito

bobnolit, tu cris n'importe quoi, exemple :

 ::fleche::   Pour les antidouleurs en quoi la morphine qu'on te donne  l'hpital est elle mieux que le cannabis ? la morphine est une drogue dure qui provoque une accoutumance, et donc environ 100 fois plus dangereuse que le cannabis ! Le cannabis est le meilleur anti douleur et celui qui est le plus efficace dans un trs grand nombre de cas, exemple : Les consommateurs de cannabis thrapeutique tmoignent versus : Depuis deux ans, je suis accro  une drogue dure en vente libre dans les pharmacies, la codine qui permet au corps de secrter de la morphine.

 ::fleche::  Pour ce qui est des mdicaments sur le cancer, aucun mdicament n'est efficace contrairement au cannabis qui est trs efficace et c'est prouv : *82 tudes de lefficacit du cannabis contre le cancer*.

 ::fleche::  Pour ce qui est de lalcool tu donnes un avis sans rien y connatre et sans te renseigner, te rends tu compte  quel point non seulement tu sert  rien mais en plus tout tes crits sont une abominable et infecte pollution ? Preuve : *L'alcool aussi dangereux que l'hrone*.

Je ne rpond pas au reste de ton fatras d'ignorance et d'incomptence voila ce qui arrive quand on y connais rien  rien et qu'on trouve ses informations en regardant la propagande officielle  la TV  ::mouarf:: 

Au lieu d'crire un tel fatras de mensonges et d'imbcilit renseigne toi.... Lis ce *rapport irrfutable qui prouve que la prohibition du cannabis est un chec total et ce au niveau mondial* ou encore : Un minent professeur jette un pav dans la mare en proposant,  ce vendredi lors d'un congrs de pneumologie, de revenir sur l'interdiction de ce stupfiant & Cannabis : un collectif de mdecins plaide pour sa lgalisation.

Soit tu es totalement stupide, soit tu travailles pour l'industrie pharmaceutique ou le lobby de l'alcool pour crire un tel fatras d'inepties et de dsinformation, tout ce que tu as crit est faux.

Encore une fois je ne milite pas pour le cannabis, je n'en ai pas besoin en ce qui me concerne, mais je milite contre l'escroquerie politique gnralise pour essayer de faire voir la lumire  tous les pauvres moutons dcervels victime des politiques, qui eux mme obissent aveuglement aux lobbies car leurs campagnes sont payes par eux ! Je n'ai pas  militer pour la lgalisation du cannabis car son interdiction est une escroquerie politique. Cette interdiction est illgale tout simplement. Interdire le cannabis c'est pratiquement aussi con qu'interdire la camomille, la valriane, la passiflore, le millepertuis, ou mme le caf ou le th, qui sont toutes des plantes psychotropes aux effets puissants voir dangereux si mal utiliss, pourtant c'est en vente libre ! Linterdiction illgale du cannabis n'est qu'un des trs nombreux scandales cr par escrocs politique, il y en  bien d'autres, il faut les dnoncer, comme par exemple l'industrie pharmaceutique qui fait des milliers de morts et ce avec la complicit des lus : Bad Pharma : le ct sombre de lindustrie pharmaceutique.

----------


## bobnolit

> bobnolit, tu cris n'importe quoi, exemple :
> 
>   Pour les antidouleurs en quoi la morphine qu'on te donne  l'hpital est elle mieux que le cannabis ? la morphine est une drogue dure qui provoque une accoutumance, et donc environ 100 fois plus dangereuse que le cannabis ! Le cannabis est le meilleur anti douleur et celui qui est le plus efficace dans un trs grand nombre de cas, exemple : Les consommateurs de cannabis thrapeutique tmoignent versus : Depuis deux ans, je suis accro  une drogue dure en vente libre dans les pharmacies, la codine qui permet au corps de secrter de la morphine.


La morphine ne provoque pas d'accoutumance si la douleur est *rel.*. Le problme, c'est que les mdecins ont maintenant tendance  donner de la morphine sur la simple base de l'estimation de la douleur sur une chelle subjective du patient. Et le cannabis provoque aussi une accoutumance non ngligeable.




> Pour ce qui est des mdicaments sur le cancer, aucun mdicament n'est efficace contrairement au cannabis qui est trs efficace et c'est prouv : *82 tudes de lefficacit du cannabis contre le cancer*.


Votre lien concernant les mdicaments qui ne marche pas parle d'*un* mdicament inutile pour soigner le cancer. Ce n'est pas tout les mdicaments. Certains fonctionnent trs bien, comme le taxol, qui tait d'ailleurs tellement important que son extraction du bois d'un type d'if particulier a manquait de faire disparaitre l'espce. C'est une gnralisation abusive que vous faites.

Je n'ai pas lu les articles cits, mais a me permets d'avoir des sources, et c'est exactement ce que je demandais. Merci.
Cependant, il est aussi bon de rappeler que le canabis provoque les mme cancers que le tabac, et de manire beaucoup plus rapide et grave, car les goudrons provenant de la combustion sont plus lourds et descendent plus loin dans le systme respiratoire. Donc soign un cancer par un autre, je vous laisse juge.




> Pour ce qui est de lalcool tu donnes un avis sans rien y connatre et sans te renseigner, te rends tu compte  quel point non seulement tu sert  rien mais en plus tout tes crits sont une abominable et infecte pollution ? Preuve : *L'alcool aussi dangereux que l'hrone*.


Ce site ne prouve rien . Il crit quelque chose sans sourc ses dires, et affirme donc sans preuve. C'est *peut tre* vrai, mais je ne peux pas me fier  un site. Je pourrais crer un site prouvant que la mucoviscidose peut tre soign par des cataplasmes au salami, mais sans source, a ne prouve rien. De plus, dire que les risques pour le systme nerveux sont les mme ne veut pas dire que l'effet est le mme. J'ai limpression que vous parlez de chose que vous ne comprenais pas, mais que vous trouvez les mots jolis et que vous les trafiquez pour qu'il rentre dans votre throie trange.

Je vous ai dit tre d'accord sur le fond de votre argument, et qu'il pouvait justement avoir une volont excessive de rgulation.




> Je ne rpond pas au reste de ton fatras d'ignorance et d'incomptence voila ce qui arrive quand on y connais rien  rien et qu'on trouve ses informations en regardant la propagande officielle  la TV 
> 
> Au lieu d'crire un tel fatras de mensonges et d'imbcilit renseigne toi.... Lis ce *rapport irrfutable qui prouve que la prohibition du cannabis est un chec total et ce au niveau mondial* ou encore : Un minent professeur jette un pav dans la mare en proposant,  ce vendredi lors d'un congrs de pneumologie, de revenir sur l'interdiction de ce stupfiant & Cannabis : un collectif de mdecins plaide pour sa lgalisation.
> 
> Soit tu es totalement stupide, soit tu travailles pour l'industrie pharmaceutique ou le lobby de l'alcool pour crire un tel fatras d'inepties et de dsinformation, tout ce que tu as crit est faux.
> 
> Encore une fois je ne milite pas pour le cannabis, je n'en ai pas besoin en ce qui me concerne, mais je milite contre l'escroquerie politique gnralise pour essayer de faire voir la lumire  tous les pauvres moutons dcervels victime des politiques, qui eux mme obissent aveuglement aux lobbies car leurs campagnes sont payes par eux ! Je n'ai pas  militer pour la lgalisation du cannabis car son interdiction est une escroquerie politique. Cette interdiction est illgale tout simplement. Interdire le cannabis c'est pratiquement aussi con qu'interdire la camomille, la valriane, la passiflore, le millepertuis, ou mme le caf ou le th, qui sont toutes des plantes psychotropes aux effets puissants voir dangereux si mal utiliss, pourtant c'est en vente libre ! Linterdiction illgale du cannabis n'est qu'un des trs nombreux scandales cr par escrocs politique, il y en  bien d'autres, il faut les dnoncer, comme par exemple l'industrie pharmaceutique qui fait des milliers de morts et ce avec la complicit des lus : Bad Pharma : le ct sombre de lindustrie pharmaceutique.


Il est amusant que vous n'ayez pas lu ma premire ligne, o je disais bien tre pour l'autorisation du cannabis mais que votre manire d'argumenter n'tait pas valable.

vous le prouvez encore une fois en insultant votre contradicteur plutt qu'en essayant de rpondre sincrement  mes reproches. Et je ne pense pas que vous refusiez de rpondre au reste parce qu'il s'agit d'un" fatras d'ignorance et d'incomptence" mais  cause de votre propre incomptence  y rpondre.

Et pour votre information, l'argument complotiste "Bad pharma" ou "big pharma" est une idiotie sans nom qui ridiculise toute personne l'utilisant dans un dbat srieux tellement la base de cette ide est mauvaise.

Et pour votre argumentaire sur la pente glissante de l'interdiction decaf et autres, c'est le mme argument que celui que je vous ai donn avec le sucre. O est la diffrence?

Et pour revenir  la propagande officielle  la tl, est ce que vous me connaissez? Je n'ai pas de tl depuis plus de 7 ans. Mais l'insulte est le meilleur moyen de dbattre, n'est ce pas?

----------


## ManusDei

> La morphine ne provoque pas d'accoutumance si la douleur est *rel.*. Le problme, c'est que les mdecins ont maintenant tendance  donner de la morphine sur la simple base de l'estimation de la douleur sur une chelle subjective du patient. Et le cannabis provoque aussi une accoutumance non ngligeable.


C'est  la fois une mauvaise et une bonne chose, vu que chaque patient ragit diffremment  la morphine. Avant les dose taient "codifies" et certains patients continuaient  souffrir (quand d'autres taient dj  ::rose::  stone  ::rose:: ).

----------


## bobnolit

> C'est  la fois une mauvaise et une bonne chose, vu que chaque patient ragit diffremment  la morphine. Avant les dose taient "codifies" et certains patients continuaient  souffrir (quand d'autres taient dj  stone ).



Je me rends compte que je n'ai pas forcement t trs claire. L'estimation de la douleur ne provient pas d'un professionnel de sant, mais d'une question qu'on pose au patient. Et l, le problme arrive.

Le problme ne vient pas tellement du dosage, qui est toujours un problme assez complexe, mais de la prescirption.

De nos jours, si vous allez dans certains hpitaux, on vous demande la puissance de votre douleur sur une chelle de 1  10, sachant que 10 est cens tre une douleur vous mettant  la limite de l'vanouissement. Et dans certains de ces hpitaux, si vous dtes avoir une douleur suprieur  7 (c'est pour l'exemple, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit la valeur choisie, mais une valeur est choisie par l'quipe en routine), on vous administre de la morphine ou on vous prescrit d'office un driv morphinique.
Ce n'est pas une mauvaise ide en soit, mais le problme vient du fait que la douleur est jug subjectivement *par le patient lui mme*. Ainsi, une personne venant pour un mal de dos bnins, qui serait pass avec du doliprane et deux jours interruptions, on vous prescrit de la codine si vous dites avoir trs mal. Et la, vu que votre douleur ne ncessite pas de driv morphinique, votre traitement d'une semaine entrane une vrai dpendance, avec de vrais douleurs d au manque. Et ce phnomne est beaucoup plus inquitant  mon sens.

Et cette mthode pose videmment un problme de robustesse norme.

Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne laisse pas les patients choisir eux mme leurs doses d'antidouleurs. Il arrive qu'on leur laisse la possibilit de la moduler avec des pompes spciales, mais la dose maximale par unit de temps est toujours l.

----------


## Saverok

> Je me rends compte que je n'ai pas forcement t trs claire. L'estimation de la douleur ne provient pas d'un professionnel de sant, mais d'une question qu'on pose au patient. Et l, le problme arrive.
> 
> Le problme ne vient pas tellement du dosage, qui est toujours un problme assez complexe, mais de la prescirption.
> 
> De nos jours, si vous allez dans certains hpitaux, on vous demande la puissance de votre douleur sur une chelle de 1  10, sachant que 10 est cens tre une douleur vous mettant  la limite de l'vanouissement. Et dans certains de ces hpitaux, si vous dtes avoir une douleur suprieur  7 (c'est pour l'exemple, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit la valeur choisie, mais une valeur est choisie par l'quipe en routine), on vous administre de la morphine ou on vous prescrit d'office un driv morphinique.
> Ce n'est pas une mauvaise ide en soit, mais le problme vient du fait que la douleur est jug subjectivement *par le patient lui mme*. Ainsi, une personne venant pour un mal de dos bnins, qui serait pass avec du doliprane et deux jours interruptions, on vous prescrit de la codine si vous dites avoir trs mal. Et la, vu que votre douleur ne ncessite pas de driv morphinique, votre traitement d'une semaine entrane une vrai dpendance, avec de vrais douleurs d au manque. Et ce phnomne est beaucoup plus inquitant  mon sens.
> 
> Et cette mthode pose videmment un problme de robustesse norme.
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne laisse pas les patients choisir eux mme leurs doses d'antidouleurs. Il arrive qu'on leur laisse la possibilit de la moduler avec des pompes spciales, mais la dose maximale par unit de temps est toujours l.


le hic justement c'est que la perception et la rsistance  la douleur varie normment d'un patient  l'autre.
De mme, l'efficacit des traitements et dosages varient eux aussi normment d'un patient  l'autre.

J'tais tomb sur une tude sur les accouchements avec pridurale monte sur pompe : Certaines femmes vont systmatiquement aller jusqu'aux doses max et se plaindre d'avoir encore mal alors que d'autres vont  peine appuyer sur le bouton une fois de temps en temps.
On se retrouve pour un temps de travail quivalent  3 ampoules d'un ct contre moins d'une de l'autre.
L'tude porter sur un chantillon super lev et aucune tendance nette ne se dgage.

----------


## bobnolit

> le hic justement c'est que la perception et la rsistance  la douleur varie normment d'un patient  l'autre.
> De mme, l'efficacit des traitements et dosages varient eux aussi normment d'un patient  l'autre.
> 
> J'tais tomb sur une tude sur les accouchements avec pridurale monte sur pompe : Certaines femmes vont systmatiquement aller jusqu'aux doses max et se plaindre d'avoir encore mal alors que d'autres vont  peine appuyer sur le bouton une fois de temps en temps.
> On se retrouve pour un temps de travail quivalent  3 ampoules d'un ct contre moins d'une de l'autre.
> L'tude porter sur un chantillon super lev et aucune tendance nette ne se dgage.


Je suis compltement d'accord. Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir comment la douleur est marqu socialement. 

C'est justement ce que j'essayai de faire passer, on ne peut pas se baser seulement sur une information subjective du patient pour administrer des produits aussi risqus. Si on avait un moyen objectif de faire cette estimation de la douleur, cette mthode deviendrait tout de suite une routine dans tous les hpitaux si elle n'implique pas une complication excessive de la prise en charge des patients,  mon humble avis.

----------


## Saverok

> Je suis compltement d'accord. Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir comment la douleur est marqu socialement. 
> 
> C'est justement ce que j'essayai de faire passer, on ne peut pas se baser seulement sur une information subjective du patient pour administrer des produits aussi risqus. Si on avait un moyen objectif de faire cette estimation de la douleur, cette mthode deviendrait tout de suite une routine dans tous les hpitaux si elle n'implique pas une complication excessive de la prise en charge des patients,  mon humble avis.


Dans le cas de la douleur, la subjectivit est autant dans la perception de celle-ci par le patient que dans l'efficacit du traitement donne.
Un mme produit au mme dosage n'a pas la mme efficacit d'un patient  l'autre.
Chez certains patients, les placebos fonctionnent super bien alors que sur d'autres, pas du tout.
Bref, il n'existe pas de solution objective standard pour le traitement de la douleur.
En tout cas, si elle existe, on la cherche encore...

----------


## Mingolito

> La morphine ne provoque pas d'accoutumance si la douleur est *rel.*.


Ah oui d'accord, donc quand on  mal quelque part on peut prendre autant de morphine qu'on veux on ne risque rien ?
Comment peu tu tre aussi dbile pour crire de pareille conneries, t'es un vrai champion toi !

La morphine est une drogue dure qui provoque une accoutumance et cela est dvastateur, et cela en fait pas dbat, sauf pour toi tout seul

Tu as pas fini de tartiner ce forum d'autant d'imbcilits ?

D'aprs un de tes posts tu travailles pour l'industrie pharmaceutique, donc a explique pourquoi tu persistes  crire autant de mensonges  ::mouarf::

----------


## bobnolit

> Dans le cas de la douleur, la subjectivit est autant dans la perception de celle-ci par le patient que dans l'efficacit du traitement donne.
> Un mme produit au mme dosage n'a pas la mme efficacit d'un patient  l'autre.
> Chez certains patients, les placebos fonctionnent super bien alors que sur d'autres, pas du tout.
> Bref, il n'existe pas de solution objective standard pour le traitement de la douleur.
> En tout cas, si elle existe, on la cherche encore...


Ce point fait remarquer que la mdecine essaie de plus en plus d'aller vers une individualisation du traitement, ce qui est une trs bonne chose. Un des arguments des pseudo mdecines sur la mdecine "conventionnel", c'est souvent qu'il y a une coute bien plus visible dans le premier cas, ce qui favorise la gurison.

Il nempche qu'il est justement dangereux de mettre en place une routine, c'est  dire une mthode appliqu presque automatiquement, qui fournissent des traitements ayant de lourds effets secondaires et ceux sans vrifications d'autres symptmes que la douleur ressentie. C'est justement le problme avec la morphine. Il faut que la douleur soit suffisante. Mais la douleur ressentie peut ne pas tre impressionnante.

Un bonne exemple sont les fractures des personnes ges. Il n'est pas rare qu'elles ne se rendent pas compte de leur fracture, parce qu'elles n'ont pas ressenties la douleur. Par contre, le traitement impose souvent l'utilisation de drivs morphiniques parce que la douleur est justement suffisamment forte physiquement.

Actuellement, l'efficacit des traitements palliatifs est impossible  juger, car il n'existe pas de marqueurs simple de la douleur (j'entends marqueurs au sens large, pas seulement les marqueurs biochimiques, mais aussi les modifications de l'influx nerveux ou la prsence d'anomalies anatomiques par exemple). En absence de ces marqueurs, un service mdical ne devrait justement pas propos un traitement standard pour limiter la douleur, ou en tout cas un traitement qui ne provoque pas d'effets secondaires aussi graves.

Je l'impression que nous sommes d'accord justement, mais je tenais  prciser encore une fois mes penses pour m'assurer que nous ne travestissions pas la pense de l'autre, chacun de notre cot.

----------


## bobnolit

> Ah oui d'accord, donc quand on  mal quelque part on peu prendre autant de morphine qu'on veux on ne risque rien ?
> Comment peu tu tre aussi dbile pour crire de pareille conneries, t'es un vrai champion toi !
> 
> La morphine est une drogue dure qui provoque une accoutumance et cela est dvastateur, et cela en fait pas dbat, sauf pour toi tout seul
> 
> Tu as pas fini de tartiner ce forum d'autant d'imbcilits ?


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait pas de risques. Vous fabriquez un homme de paille pour argumenter, c'est tout. J'ai simplement dit que la morphine ne provoquait pas d'accoutumance quand son usage tait *justifi mdicalement.* Je ne pense pas que toutes les personnes sortant de services de ranimation ou de chirurgie dveloppe une accoutumance  la morphine. Or, on donne de la morphine pour certaines oprations des dents de sagesse. Renseigniez vous, et vous pourrez l'ouvrir.

Et vous occultez assez magiquement tous les autres arguments, comme les risque du cannabis sur la sant, par exemple. travestissez la ralit pour qu'elle vous convienne, mais n'essayez pas de travestir celle des autres en faisant de la dsinformation.

et je me permets de rappeler qu'un dbat n'implique pas d'insultes. Vous n'tes pas d'accord? Trs bien. Mais restez courtois. En m'insultant, vous ne faites que rabaisser vos arguments.

----------


## Mingolito

> J'ai simplement dit que la morphine ne provoquait pas d'accoutumance quand son usage tait *justifi mdicalement.*


Mais a n' pas de sens !
Ca n'est pas parce que c'est "justifi mdicalement" que ca ne provoque pas d'accoutumance !
C'est justifi mdicalement de gaver un vieux qui  100 ans d'autant de morphine que ncessaire, quand il est en train de mourir.
Pour une personne destine reprendre une vie normale, utiliser de la morphine, que ca soit "justifi mdicalement" ou non dans tous les cas peu crer un risque d'accoutumance, la personne peu devenir dpendante en fonction de l'intensit et de la longueur de traitement, et risque de devoir suivre ensuite une cure de dsintoxication.

Un exemple de tmoignage : 


<<*Morphine, dpendance et ravage....* 
*Attention danger !!!* 
   A tous les utilisateurs de morphine malgr eux, lisez ce post avant qu'il ne soit trop tard!
Anne 2012 : Pose de PTH droite 7me opration de hanche (me voici donc une robocopwoman^^) 140/mg morphine/j + en fauteuil durant 4 mois. Second round de morphine et de sevrage ...
Anne 2008 : avant pose de prothse de hanche (PTH) gauche
 Tout commence par une simple prescription...
La douleur insupportable m'a conduit  devoir prendre de la morphine, j'ai commenc en douceur par du ACTISKENAN  10mg 6 fois par jour, "l'Actiskenan" agit imdiatement et sur une dure de 4 heures,  joie et bonheur le mal disparat vitesse grand V, me voil "casse", hors circuit, comme vous voudrez mais plus les pieds sur terre et l'esprit ailleurs, une impression de planitude complte et plus aucune force en moi, tel un pantin dsarticul, on me porte pour m'aider  me lever, et on me soutient pour marcher, je vois de belles choses mais parait-il que les autres non...
peu importe, je suis bien et le mal ne fait plus partie intgrante de mon corps, me voil donc sereine et inconsciente de ce qui m'attend...Quelques instant je reviens sur terre, un haut le coeur monte en moi, la morphine c'est cela aussi, ellevous rend malade  vomir vos tripes plusieurs fois par jour,  pas d'apptit  et le moindre aliment aval repart dans la demi-heure voir le quart d'heure  qui suit... Bref un tat pitoyable en peu de temps, plus de mal, le but tout de mme de la morphine, merci  la mdecine d'y avoir pens...

*On vous prescrit la morphine, gnial vous dites vous, je vais enfin souffler un peu et oublier le mal, mais on ne vous parle pas de ses consquences et dpendances  venir, qui s'installent en vous insidieusement, doucement, en faisant son petit bonhomme de chemin, elle s'approprie une partie de votre cerveau, et pentre rapidement, au point de ne pouvoir s'en passer. Quelques doses infimes suffisent  investir votre corps et y rgner en matre* !
Au bout de quelques jours, l'actiskenan ne fait plus suffisament son effet, la douleur refait surface par petites phases, mis suffisamment pour devoir augmenter la dose, mon corps aurait-il dj assimil le but de cette drogue?
Peu importe le dosage monte donc d'un cran, termin les rveils en pleine nuit toutes les 4 heures pour avoir ma dose  imprative de morphine, je dfie quiconque de le faire quelques jours durant et vous verrez que le sommeil vous manque, et que les forces de votre corps diminue peu  peu. Passons donc au Skenan LP glule de 30mg  raison de 2 glules par jour effet garanti sur une dure de 12h et donc moins contraignant, mais notez au passage la possibilit de complter avec de l'Actiskenan 10 mg en cas de forte douleur .
Cette fois je suis au sommet de la dpendance  la morphine, et au sommet aussi de ses effets indsirables et contraigants : nauses et vomissements, constipations etc.. qui surviennent n'importe quand, caractre irracible cause d'une nervosit extrme, maux de tte violents, tremblements incontrlables vous empchant quasiment de porter quoi que ce soit sous peine de le voir s'craser au sol dans la seconde qui suit, troubles de la vue et modification de l'oue amplifi par 5, la sensation de peur constante, de froid puis de chaleur soudaine...
Tout fini par un terrifiant sevrage ...
27 Aot 2008 rveil de mon opration de PTH gauche, un rveil douloureux et difficile forcment.. nous en sommes tout de mme  la 5me intervention sur cette hanche en 39 ans. Deux jours environ aprs l'opration l'infirmire m'annonce royalement que je n'ai plus besoin de morphine (soit...) et qu'ils ne me donneront plus le moindre gramme  avaler (sic!!!), je les informe alors que c'est impossible un sevrage ne peut pas tre si brutal il doit se faire en diminuant peu  peu les doses. Refus catgorique.
Cette infirmire vient de sonner malgr elle le dpart de mon voyage en enfer...
*Au bout de quelques heures sans morphine me voici cloue sur ce lit d'hopital incapable de me lever, ni de bouger d  l'opration. D'un coup il se passe quelque chose en moi que je ne contrle plus, comme une sensation bizarre dans le corps, puis un stress norme s'envahit de moi, je suis dans ce lit replie sur moi-mme me tordant de douleurs au ventre, de crampes successives... des bouffes de chaleur m'envahissent puis le corps tout entier je parit brlante et je le suis. J'appelle les infirmires pour qu'elles viennent, et leur explique mes symptmes rponse implacable de celles-ci : "c'est normal... cela va durer environ 5/6 jours le temps que le manque s'estompe vous tes en sevrage... bon courage  vous , cela va tre difficile."*
Pardon??? Je rve??? *dans les instants qui suivent je comprends que a va tre facile ni pour moi ni pour le corps mdical que j'insulte  tout va, rclamant ma dose de morphine (non, vous ne rvez pas!) ou n'importe quoi d'autre qui pourrait arrter ce mal-tre insoutenable !!!* les infirmires passent toutes les heures me surveiller... je suis en nage, on me change moi et la totalit des draps environ toutes les deux heures et ceci deux jours durant..., je suis trempe comme si je venais de prendre une douche, je tremble de froid et crve de chaud, je m'accroche au personnel les suppliant de me donner quelque chose pour combler ce foutu manque !!!
Je leur dit que s'ils ne font rien je vais "crever" sur place...
*Je suis telle une junkie rclamant une dose, une drogue en manque prte  tout pour faire entrer en mes veines cette saloperie de mdocs afin que mon corps et mon esprit se calme. J'ai les yeux exorbits, des cernes, une extrme fatique car le manque m'empche de dormir, le mal me tient veill et m'puise  la fois. Soudain je hurle "A l'aide!!!!!"* et demande  faire sortir ce monstre qui est tapis dans le coin de ma chambre, personne ne le voit... except moi; un monstre mi homme/mi bte, terriblement noir  vous ttaniser de peur et vouloir vous enfuir, mon coeur bat  100  l'heure. L'infirmire m'explique que les hallucinations sont frquentes en sevrage, qu'il est difficile de faire la part entre le rel et l'irrel.
*Cette torture, car il n'y a pas d'autres mots (il faut l'avoir vcu pour comprendre), durera 6 longs jours durant lesquels j'ai perdu 8 kgs ne mangeant rien, suant du matin au soir, me tordant de douleur et supportant la rebellion de mon corps et surtout de mon cerveau face au manque*, n'apprciant aucunes visites, refusant toute remarque de l'extrieur sur mon tat d'esprit.
Aujourd'hui en oct 2012 , 4 ans plus tard, alors que je suis de nouveau sous morphine, en fauteuil roulant, avec les mmes doses en attendant la future opration de hanche droite (dans quelques jours) je sais que je vais devoir retraverser cette terrible preuve que je redoute peut tre bien plus que l'opration en elle-mme.
*Sachez surtout qu'un malade sous morphine n'est pas responsable de ses actes, il est guid par cette foutue drogue, il est sous son empris*e, ne le jugez pas trop vite s'il vous plat, mais soyez  son coute et accompagnez le du mieux que vous pourrez pour affronter ce passage invivable & douloureux...
S'il vous est diffcile de supporter son comportement (sauts d'humeur, raisonnements, etc...) dites vous que pour lui/elle il est encore plus difficile de se voir ainsi dans une telle dchance. Source >>

----------


## bobnolit

> Tu as partiellement raison sur ce point.
> Que ce soit du cannabis ou de la morphine, il n'y a pas d'accoutumance si prescris que ponctuellement pour une opration unique.


Le fait est que justement, c'est peu connu du grand public, mais non. Si votre systme nerveux  besoin d'un calmant, le risque d'accoutumance devient extrmement faible. Dans le cadre de la fameuse opration de stomatologie dont je parlais, la priode de morphine peut durer jusqu un mois. Or, le nombre de personne devenant accro est trs faible.

De plus, tout antalgique prsente des risques d'accoutumances. Par exemple, une prise trop frquente de paractamol entrane des douleurs.

Il y a toujours un risque. Il nempche que si la pharmacope avait *besoin* du ttrahydrocannabinol, il serait produit et vendu. Un laboratoire ne se prive jamais d'une source de rendement.
Or, en France, la mise sur le march d'un mdicament n'est possible qu'en rpondant  un certain nombre de conditions. Deux de ces conditions sont que le rapport bnfice / risque soit positif, et qu'il apporte une amlioration thrapeutique significative par rapport aux traitements existants. En ce moment, les labos sortent par exemple principalement des mi-tout, des mdicaments qui amliore une molcule existante en proposant soit de diminuer les effets indsirables, soit d'apporter une simplification du traitement. Le problme avec le THC, c'est que d'autres font son boulot.

Vous insistez sur la morphine, ou j'ai justement dit  la base que je minquitais de son utilisation (encore un homme de paille soit dit en passant). J'ai aprs simplement justifi son utilisation thrapeutique dans un cadre prcis, qui tait les soins palliatifs.

Mais l'ibuprofne rpond  votre problmatique anti-douleurs par exemple. Et des centaines d'autres. Allez voir la quantit d'antalgique proposait par le Vidal (709 rfrence de mdicaments. Certes certains ne sont qu'une variation sur une molcule existante, ou les diffrents noms commerciaux d'une mme molcule, mais quand mme...) , et revenait me prouver que le cannabis est *ncessaire*
 pour les soins palliatifs...

----------


## Mingolito

> Tu as partiellement raison sur ce point.
> 
> Que ce soit du cannabis ou de la morphine, il n'y a pas d'accoutumance si prescris que ponctuellement pour une opration unique.
> 
> En revanche, pour des sjours plus long (ou pour un traitement  domicile), il peut y avoir accoutumance, que ce soit pour de la morphine ou du cannabis.  moins que les effets de dpendance ne soient rduit d'une quelconque manire du fait de la douleur ou de l'action du mdicament (?).


Le problme c'est que la morphine provoque beaucoup plus d'accoutumance, et une accoutumance beaucoup plus grave que le cannabis c'est a le truc. Le cannabis peu parfois crer une lgre dpendance psychologique, la dpendance physique est lgre et rare. La morphine peut crer une dpendance physique lourde, et sur certains individus ds la premire prise en ralit (l'argumentaire du lobby pharmaceutique reprsent ici par bobnolit est un simple tissu de mensonges). Pour cette raison la morphine est classe drogue dure, ce qui n'est pas le cas du cannabis. Pour cette raison interdire le cannabis, qui est globalement le plus souvent sauf cas rares sans danger pour le remplacer par de la morphine qui est une drogue dure est une dcision totalement aberrante, tous les tmoignages des patients le prouvent : ceux traits avec le cannabis vont tous trs bien, ceux traits avec la morphine vivent un enfer (ou sont morts). Ce dbat  dj eu lieu et le cannabis est lgalis ou est en cours de lgalisation dans de nombreux pays dans le monde. Cela n'aura pas lieu en France avant longtemps car le public est dsinform sur ce sujet, entre autre par le lobby pharmaceutique, et les politiques ne feront rien contre ce lobby et continuerons  lui obir servilement, et  tre grassement pay par eux.

Cerise sur le gteau le cannabis pourrais soigner l'accoutumance pour la morphine  ::mouarf:: 

Avant que le cannabis soit interdit  tord via une abjecte escroquerie politique sur demande du lobby du nylon, le *cannabis tait une plante mdicinale reconnue*, et c'est toujours une plante mdicinale. 

<<*Les vertus mdicales du cannabis redcouvertes*
Verra-t-on demain du cannabis prescrit sur ordonnance ? L'ventualit n'a plus rien de fantaisiste. Dans plusieurs pays, des brches se sont ouvertes dans l'interdit frappant l'usage de cette drogue. Tout rcemment en Grande- Bretagne et, avant cela, aux Pays-Bas ou dans certains Etats amricains, des dcisions politiques ont permis de mener des recherches qui se dveloppent sur l'utilisation thrapeutique du cannabis. C'est un retour aux sources puisque certaines proprits pharmacologiques de cette substance sont connues depuis l'Antiquit.

Les Romains soulageaient les femmes des douleurs de l'enfantement grce aux vertus de Cannabis sativa. Les proprits sont redcouvertes vers les annes 1840 par un jeune mdecin irlandais travaillant  Calcutta, W.B. Shaugnessy, qui les fait connatre  la communaut mdicale d'Europe et des Etats-Unis, en les administrant  des patients atteints de la rage, de rhumatismes, d'pilepsie ou de ttanos, rappelle Bertrand Lebeau dans sa prface  la traduction franaise de l'ouvrage de rfrence d'Ed Rosenthal, Dale Gieringer et Tod Mikuriya ( Du cannabis pour se soigner [Marijuana Medical Handbook], Editions du Lzard, Paris, 1998). L'engouement est tel que, selon Jack Herer ( L'Empereur est nu, Editions du Lzard), "de 1842 au tournant de ce sicle, le cannabis reprsentait la moiti de la totalit des ventes de mdicaments".

*PRINCIPE ACTIF DCOUVERT*

L'usage mdical de cette substance dcline cependant vers la fin du XIXe sicle. D'autres mdicaments - notamment les opiacs - sont isols. Mais il faut attendre 1964 pour voir l'identification du premier cannabinode, le delta-9 ttrahydrocannabinol, principal principe actif, par Raphal Mchoulam. Auparavant, aprs des mises en garde sur sa dangerosit, le cannabis a t retir de la pharmacope amricaine en 1941. En France, la mme mesure est prise en 1953.

Aux proprits thrapeutiques du cannabis connues de longue date, des publications scientifiques rcentes viennent, aujourd'hui, apporter des dmonstrations exprimentales dans des domaines nouveaux.

Les actions dj connues. Le cannabis est utilis dans diffrentes indications : douleur, nauses et vomissements, stimulation de l'apptit, mais aussi comme bronchodilatateur (dans l'asthme), comme antispasmodique (dans la maladie de Parkinson et la sclrose en plaques) ou comme vasodilatateur (dans le glaucome). Les huit protocoles compassionnels amricains concernent des personnes souffrant de douleurs, de perte de l'apptit ou de nauses, ainsi que de glaucome.

*Proprits antitumorales*. Le principal compos du cannabis, le delta-9 ttrahydrocannabinol, et des cannabinodes de synthse sont capable des faire rgresser des tumeurs crbrales chez des modles animaux. Les recherches menes par une quipe madrilne, et publies dans l'dition de mars du mensuel Nature Medicine, pourraient ouvrir une nouvelle voie thrapeutique contre les tumeurs gliales chez l'homme, qui sont les tumeurs crbrales primitives les plus frquentes.

Les traitements actuels de ces cancers - agressifs et combinant chirurgie, radiothrapie et chimiothrapie - ne parviennent qu' permettre une survie moyenne de 40  50 semaines. Ismael Galve-Roperh et l'quipe de Manuel Guzman (universit Complutense, Madrid) ont utilis des rats chez lesquels des cellules de gliomes ont t injectes directement dans l'hmisphre crbral droit afin d'y provoquer la formation d'une tumeur. L'administration intratumorale d'agonistes des cannabinodes, c'est--dire de substances dont l'action va dans le mme sens qu'eux, a permis d'radiquer la tumeur chez un tiers des animaux et a permis de prolonger la survie d'un autre tiers. Pour le troisime tiers, les cannabinodes n'ont eu aucun effet sur le cours de la maladie provoque. Selon l'quipe espagnole, sous l'effet des cannabinodes, les cellules tumorales entrent en apoptose, un processus aboutissant  la mort cellulaire. Sur le plan pharmacologique, ce phnomne implique deux types de rcepteurs cannabinodes, baptiss CB1 et CB2, qui, activs par un agoniste, peuvent, indpendamment l'un de l'autre, conduire  l'apoptose. Mais la dmonstration n'en a t faite qu' in vitro et non encore in vivo.

*Action antispasmodique*. Les cannabinodes permettent de contrler la spasticit et le tremblement dans un modle animal de la sclrose en plaques. Ce travail exprimental, men par David Baker (University College, Londres) et une quipe anglo-amricaine, a t publi le 2 mars dans l'hebdomadaire Nature. Plusieurs agonistes des rcepteurs cannabinodes CB1 et CB2 ont permis d'amliorer les signes cliniques chez un type particulier de souris, tandis que des substances antagonistes les exacerbaient. Ce qui laisse  penser que le systme cannabinode endogne jouerait un rle tonique actif dans le contrle du tremblement et de la spasticit. En France, l'Acadmie de mdecine a pris officiellement position en 1998 : "Des tentatives d'applications thrapeutiques du cannabis et de ses drivs de synthse ont t faites pour traiter la douleur, les vomissements induits par la chimiothrapie du cancer, le glaucome, l'anorexie des malades atteints du sida, la spasticit musculaire des malades atteints de sclrose en plaques. Aucune supriorit de ces produits n'a t dmontre  ce jour par rapport  des mdicaments classiques non toxicomanognes utiliss dans ces indications." Un point de vue qui rejoignait celui exprim par l'Acadmie des sciences dans un rapport sur les effets du cannabis, rendu public le 27 mars 1997.

*Outre-Manche, l'Association mdicale britannique (BMA), qui reprsente les praticiens de ce pays, s'est prononce en faveur de l'usage mdical du cannabis en 1997*. Ce faisant, la BMA a attir l'attention sur certains dangers des cigarettes de marijuana, qui contiennent trois fois plus de goudrons que les cigarettes de tabac, et sur les effets indsirables de certains des 400 composants (dont plus de 60 cannabinodes) du cannabis. Si la consommation du cannabis sous forme de cigarettes est la plupart du temps la seule accessible, les mdecins britanniques appellent de leur voeux la mise au point de mdicaments  partir, notamment, du delta-9 ttrahydrocannabinol.

Des essais cliniques sur les bnfices thrapeutiques du cannabis chez l'homme ont dmarr au mois de dcembre 1999 en Grande-Bretagne, sous les auspices du Conseil de la recherche mdicale (MRC). Le laboratoire GlaxoWellcome a, pour sa part, entam des recherches similaires. D'autres firmes pharmaceutiques se sont galement intresses aux substances contenues dans le cannabis, mais  ce jour seul un mdicament contenant du ttrahydrocannabinol, le dronabinol ou Marinol, a t mis sur le march aux Etats- Unis. Source : Les vertus mdicales du cannabis redcouvertes>>

----------


## Mingolito

*Cannabis: pourquoi il faut lgaliser*

<<*La loi franaise est une des plus rpressives. Pourtant, la consommation de cannabis ne cesse daugmenter. De mme que les trafics. Le temps nest-il pas venu de dpnaliser, voire de lgaliser ?* Notre dbat avec laddictologue William Lowenstein et le sociologue David Weinberger.
Dans la campagne prsidentielle, traverse de spasmes identitaires et dobsessions scuritaires, cest un sujet dont on ne va beaucoup entendre parler Le cannabis est pourtant une question de socit majeure. La consommation de cette drogue, dont la vente et lusage sont illgaux, ne cesse daugmenter, notamment chez les plus jeunes. Plus dun million de Franais consomment du cannabis rgulirement  le chiffre est largement sous-estim. Les trafics alimentent une conomie parallle et des rseaux mafieux. De toute vidence, la rpression  la loi franaise est une des plus rpressives dEurope  ne marche pas.  Le systme enrichit Mafia sans frontires. La mafia est la principale ANPE des quartiers , dplore notre invit William Lowenstein, mdecin et prsident de SOS-Addictions.

Pourtant, le sujet reste interdit. Les politiques, de droite mais aussi de gauche, semblent ttaniss. Quelques-uns prennent des initiatives, mais ils restent minoritaires. Lorsquil tait ministre, le socialiste Vincent Peillon sy tait risqu, avant de se faire taper sur les doigts. Benot Hamon (au PS) et Nathalie Kosciuzko-Morizet veulent une volution de la loi, ce qui leur vaut dtre taxs de  collabos  par le prsident de Debout la France, lultra-droitier Nicolas Dupont-Aignan. En 2014, la snatrice EELV Esther Benbassa, qui vient dorganiser un colloque au Snat, a dpos une proposition de loi allant dans le mme sens. Elle a t rejete. Le think tank Terra Nova, proche du PS, plaide lui aussi pour une lgalisation encadre. 

 Un tat responsable ne peut pas promouvoir le cannabis. Et en mme temps, la consommation explose et on ne peut pas la grer seulement par la rpression. Entre ces deux objectifs contradictoires, il y a des solutions  trouver , dplore notre autre invit, le sociologue David Weinberger. Spcialiste des rseaux criminels lis aux drogues, il plaide pour un nouveau cadre lgal. En tirant les leons des exemples trangers : la dpnalisation instaure dans plusieurs pays dEurope, la lgalisation totale en Uruguay (2014) ou bien les expriences de lgalisation dans plusieurs tats amricains (comme le Colorado ou ltat de Washington). Source >>

----------


## henderson

Si c'est un mdicament, alors laissez le dans sa bote !
Il y a toujours une dpendance avec ce genre de produits.
Mme si elle n'est pas physique elle peut tre psychique.
Bref... bon trip quand mme !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si c'est un mdicament, alors laissez le dans sa bote !


L a ne parle pas forcment de l'utilisation mdicale de cette plante.
Le problme c'est que la rpression contre le cannabis provoque une augmentation du nombre de consommateurs.
Si on veut faire diminuer le nombre de consommateur il faut compltement lgaliser, la dpnalisation aurait un impact assez ngatif par contre.




> dpendance psychique.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un produit est addictif qu'il doit forcment tre illgal.
Le tabac, l'alcool, le caf, le sucre, le fromage, etc, provoquent de la dpendance.

----------


## henderson

> L a ne parle pas forcment de l'utilisation mdicale de cette plante.
> Le problme c'est que la rpression contre le cannabis provoque une augmentation du nombre de consommateurs.
> Si on veut faire diminuer le nombre de consommateur il faut compltement lgaliser, la dpnalisation aurait un impact assez ngatif par contre.
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un produit est addictif qu'il doit forcment tre illgal.
> Le tabac, l'alcool, le caf, le sucre, le fromage, etc, provoquent de la dpendance.


 ::mouarf:: 

Je pense que tu es en train de fumer le carton !
C'est pire que des brves de comptoir !
Par contre je vais t'aider un peu :
Est-ce que ton premier ptard c'est tout seul dans le local des poubelles de ton immeuble ou en groupe ?
Bref ... Bonne descente !

PS : il faut remplacer dans ton texte "nombre de consommateurs" par "prix" et l on comprend mieux !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pire que des brves de comptoir !


Non...
C'est de la science et des statistiques.

Il faut aller voir les prcdents posts, il n'y a que 2 pages a ne devrait pas prendre trop de temps...
On sait que le cannabis est moins dangereux que le tabac et l'alcool depuis des annes.
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/le...ecst/i3641.pdf

On constate que plus la lgislation est dur, plus le nombre de consommateurs est important.
Aujourd'hui le cannabis devient compltement lgal dans de plus en plus d'tats. (donc on peut tudier les consquences de la lgalisation)
La France est trs en retard.

Parfois la rsine de cannabis est dangereuse car les vendeurs ajoute des produits dangereux pour augmenter leur profits.
Entre le producteur au Maroc et le consommateur final en France il y a plusieurs intermdiaires...

Mais si le cannabis tait cultiv par des franais, la qualit serait top.
Il y aurait moyen de faire : producteur -> coffee shop -> consommateur.

Pour le prix a dpendra des taxes...
Les taxes reprsentent 80% du prix des cigarettes.
On pourrait interprter a comme une taxe de 400%.
Si l'tat fait pareil avec le cannabis a ne fonctionnera pas.
C'est important que le prix TTC du produit lgal soit infrieur ou gal au prix de l'illgal.

----------


## Grogro

Le cannabis tait cultiv en France pendant des sicles. On l'appelait chanvre, et on en tirait des textiles de toute premire qualit. La diabolisation et l'interdiction ont t des manuvres classiques de capitalisme de connivence (le croony capitalism des anglo-saxons).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le cannabis tait cultiv en France pendant des sicles. On l'appelait chanvre


La France doit toujours tre le premier producteur de chanvre en Europe.
Il est lgal de cultiver du cannabis en France tant que le niveau de THC ne dpasse pas 0.2%.

On pourrait au moins commencer par lgaliser la production et la vente de cannabis thrapeutique (il y a une mode de varits riche en CBD et plus pauvre en THC).
Ensuite lgaliser le cannabis  usage rcratif et l ce sera bien.

Remarque si il tait possible de produire du cannabis pour que les pharmacies le vendent  ceux qui ont une ordonnance ce serait dj super chouette.

----------


## Jipt

> Le cannabis tait cultiv en France pendant des sicles.


Je te trouve bien frileux : le cannabis a t cultiv partout o c'tait agricolement possible depuis la nuit des temps.




> On l'appelait chanvre, et on en tirait des textiles de toute premire qualit.


Mais pas que : tout ce qui tait cordage galement, et avec la marine  voiles il en fallait, des kilomtres de cordages divers et varis.




> La diabolisation et l'interdiction ont t des manuvres classiques de capitalisme de connivence (le croony capitalism des anglo-saxons).


Rien de nouveau sous le soleil...

----------


## Ryu2000

Aux USA en 1942 le gouvernement voulait encourager les agriculteurs  produire du chanvre, car cette matire premire tait trs utile pour fabriquer beaucoup de choses utile aux soldats de l'poque.
Du coup ils ont produit un film de propagande "Hemp For Victory".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp_for_Victory

L'interdiction du cannabis vient des gros industriels comme Dupont.

----------


## psychadelic

> En quoi, l'interdiction de vente et de consommation a de l'impact *meurtrier* sur la socit?
> Combien de mort par an li  cette interdiction? 
> Combien de mort par an li  la consommation illicite (sant)?
> Merci de nous donner tes sources tamenant  cette conclusion.



un dbut de rponse : Le cannabis _est_ impliqu dans 1 accident mortel (sur les routes) sur 8?

[ edit 19h 45]
une simple recherche sur google avec en mot cl "cannabis accident" vous donnera tous les liens vers des sites de news sur ce constat.

Faudrait m'expliquer en quoi le simple fait de relayer une info aussi triviale me vaut des pouces ngatifs  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le cannabis impliqu dans 1 accident mortel (sur les routes) sur 8


C'est un argument pour la lgalisation puisque lgalisation = diminution de la consommation.

Faudrait se renseigner sur ces statistiques.
Est-ce que la personne responsable de l'accident n'avait rellement que du cannabis dans le sang et est-ce qu'il faisait encore effet ?
Parce que si tu prends de l'alcool et du cannabis, si tu fais un accident ce n'est pas de la faute au cannabis, le cannabis augmente l'effet des autres drogues.
On peut tre positif  un test cannabique longtemps aprs que l'intgralit des effets se soient dissips.

----------


## Mingolito

> un dbut de rponse : Le cannabis impliqu dans 1 accident mortel (sur les routes) sur 8


Quel rapport avec la lgalisation ou pas ?
En quoi du cannabis achet illgalement est mieux que du cannabis achet lgalement dans le cas de son utilisation au volant ?
Dans ce cas faut il interdire totalement l'alcool, et revenir  la prohibition de l'alcool comme aux USA, ce qui s'est avr provoquer un dsastre conomique, juridique, policier, et socital majeur ?



Qu'en est il du fait de conduire sous anxiolytique, qui  les mmes effets dvastateur que l'alcool ?
27% des conducteurs accidents avaient absorb le jour de laccident au moins un mdicament prescrit et 18% au moins un produit de niveau un  trois.
J'ai connu des gens qui conduisaient en tant  la fois sous l'emprise de l'alcool , et en sus sous anxiolytiques, de vrais dangers publics, c'est trs courant, et tout cela avec des substances lgales !

Bref Alcool, anxiolytiques, et cannabis ou autres drogues ca doit tre interdit au volant, et tout cela n' rien  voir avec la lgalisation ou pas du cannabis, vu qu'il est prouv que l'alcool est plus de 10 fois plus dvastateur et ce  tout point de vue que le cannabis....

Je rappelle qu'il  t prouv que chez les alcooliques la consommation de l'alcool  les mmes effets en terme de chimie du cerveau que l'hrone,  savoir que l'*alcool est une drogue dure*, qui provoque la mme d'accoutumance qu'une drogue dure, alors que le cannabis est en comparaison classifie drogue douce avec faible risque d'accoutumance, ou encore substance mdicinale depuis des millnaires, et que la seule raison historique de l'interdiction du cannabis c'est d'avoir t interdit pour que le chanvre ne fasse pas concurrence au lobby du nylon, bref une histoire de fou.

 ::fleche::  LALCOOL en tte du classement des 10 drogues les plus dangereuses.
 ::fleche::  Lalcool plus dangereux que les drogues dures.
 ::fleche::  Histoire du chanvre

----------


## psychadelic

*thierrybenji*,  *Mingolito*, et aux autres qui m'ont mis 5 pouces ngatifs....

Je n'ai fait que rpondre [partiellement] au questionnement  *Laurent 1973* ==>  il ne comprennait pas en quoi le cannabis pouvait avoir un_ impact meurtrier_.



De toutes faons, que le cannabis soit mlang ou non avec de l'alcool, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide d'en prendre avant de conduire.

Perso, je suis partag sur l'ide d'une lgalisation du cannabis, mais je crois qu'on va se retrouver oblig de le faire, ne serait-ce que pour couper l'herbe sous le pied des narcotrafiquants et autres djiadistes.

Ensuite que chacun puisse se dfoncer avec de l'Alcool ou des drogues dure ou douces, c'est dommage, mais c'est leur choix.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas logique de citer l'argument "cannabis au volant" alors que l'alcool c'est 50% des accidents mortel, ou alors tu va jusqu'au bout de ton raisonnement et tu demandes  ce que l'alcool soit interdit en France.
C'est pas non plus logique parce qu'il y  encore plus d'accidents sous l'emprise des anxiolytiques que pour le cannabis, et a non seulement c'est pas interdit mais pire encore c'est pas non plus interdit au volant alors que pourtant a devrais l'tre.

Bref la prohibition du cannabis ne suis aucune logique, historiquement c'est une escroquerie, et comme par hasard les anxiolytiques au volant on en parles pas parce que les politiques sont  la botte du lobby pharmaceutique.
Pourtant les benzodiazpines sont une drogue dangereuse qui provoque une accoutumance, si quelque chose devrais tre interdit c'est les benzodiazpines  et non le cannabis qui est une plante mdicinale depuis des milliers d'annes, bref tout cela n'a aucun sens  part le fait que le cannabis n'est pas brevetable, alors que les drivs des benzodiazpines oui, ce qui fait que les labos ont tout intrt  vendre des benzodiazpines brevets  prix d'or que de laisser les politiques autoriser le cannabis qui n'est pas brevetable, donc bien moins intressant financirement pour plumer les gogos en leur vendant des mdicaments dangereux et inutiles  prix d'or.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite que chacun puisse se dfoncer avec de l'Alcool ou des drogues dure ou douces, c'est dommage, mais c'est leur choix.


Lespce humaine  besoin de se dfoncer.
C'tait dans le gnrique des Drogues et Cerveaux sur Art : "Depuis toujours l'homme consomme toute sorte de drogue, pour se soigner ou pour son plaisir.".
Dans des cultures trs ancienne il y avait des chamans qui prenaient des trucs pour communiquer avec les esprits.

Le cannabis est beaucoup moins dangereux que d'autres drogues lgales. (alcool et mdicament)




> lobby pharmaceutique.


Eux ils en ont rien  foutre.
Ils savaient que le mdiator tait dangereux depuis des dcennies et ils l'ont commercialis.
C'est pareil pour la Dpakine.

Le but de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de faire du profit sur la maladie des gens.
Leur objectif est de garder les gens malade le plus longtemps possible.

Pour les problmes de sant grave un scnario revient souvent :
- le mdecin prescrit un mdicament
- le patient souffre des effets secondaires du mdicament
- le mdecin prescrit un mdicament pour contrer les effets secondaires du premier mdicament
- le patient souffre d'autres effets secondaire
- le mdecin prescrit un mdicament pour contrer les effets secondaire du deuxime mdicament
et a tourne en boucle.

 la fin le malade prend beaucoup de mdicaments et il est tout pourri.

Au moins le cannabis ne provoque pas d'effet secondaire.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ils savaient que le mdiator tait dangereux depuis des dcennies et ils l'ont commercialis.
> (.../...)


*TOUS* les effets secondaires du mdiator taient identifis sur la notice prsente dans chaque boite. Il tait conu pour des pathologies prcises, quand la vie du patient valait le coup de prendre le risque. Le truc, c'est que plusieurs patients ont pris du mdiator...et perdu du poids. D'autres personnes ont alors fait le sige de leur gnraliste pour qu'il prescrive du mdiator - sous la menace d'un changement de mdecin.

De base, un mdicament, a modifie l'quilibre des du corps. Tout mdicament a donc forcment des effets secondaires. La plupart sont identifis avant commercialisation. Le rle du mdecin est de se dire "tiens, dans ce cas, le bnfice dpasse le risque". C'est pourquoi l'auto-mdication est si dangereuse : le non-mdecin connait les effets positifs, mais souvent peu les effets ngatifs. Et dans le cas du mdiator, certains mdecins ont cd  la pression des gens voulant perdre du poids. Faire reposer toute la culpabilit du truc sur le labo est juste dmagogique. Ce sont des adultes qui ont jou au con avec leur propre sant, et qui ont perdu. Faut-il les infantiliser?

----------


## Mingolito

Le lobby pharmaceutique est trs concern par le cannabis, parce que le cannabis peut remplacer des anti douleur, des anxiolytiques, les anti cancers, et bien d'autres choses encore, donc des marchs normes.
A ce propos les anti cancer en mdicaments sont hors de prix, dangereux et inefficace, alors que le cannabis est un anti cancer qui  fait ses preuves.
Le problme c'est le brevet, une molcule chimique artificielle peut tre brevete, pas une plante, sur un mdicament brevet un labo peu facturer 100 fois le vrai cout du mdicament, c'est le cas pour les anti cancer par exemple.
Pour la mme raison, le lobby pharmaceutique  fait en sorte qu'en France il soit interdit de mentionner que par exemple le millepertuis (largement utilis dans d'autres pays comme en Allemagne par exemple) est un antidpresseur, aussi efficace qu'un anti-dpresseur chimique, mais sans les effets secondaires, et il en est de mme pour toutes les plantes mdicinales qui sont pourtant reconnue et prouves depuis des milliers d'annes, rappelons aussi la fermeture des "herboristeries" sous la pression du lobby des labos.

 ::fleche::  82 tudes de lefficacit du cannabis contre le cancer
 ::fleche::  La facture immorale des nouveaux mdicaments anti-cancer
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'industrie du cancer ne veut pas que vous sachiez sur la chimiothrapie et les rayons

----------


## ManusDei

> A ce propos les anti cancer en mdicaments sont hors de prix, dangereux et inefficace, alors que le cannabis est un anti cancer qui  fait ses preuves.


Cette discussion a dj eu lieu ailleurs, non le cannabis n'est pas efficace contre le cancer directement. Certains drivs du cannabis pourraient l'tre, mais le cannabis, non.
Par contre le cannabis permet de soulager effectivement les malades contre la plupart des effets secondaires lis aux mdicaments contre le cancer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le cannabis n'est pas efficace contre le cancer directement.


Quelque part la Chimio non plus, puisque sa stratgie c'est "on dtruit tout et dans le lot on touchera peut tre le cancer".

Le cancer c'est plus simple  viter quand on l'a pas encore que de la soigner une fois qu'on la.
J'avais lu le protocole de prvention active contre le cancer du Dr Andr GERNEZ, je ne m'en rappel pas dans le dtail, mais a expliquait bien les causes du cancer.

On a encore du mal  annoncer un cancer tt, gnralement quand vous savez que c'est un cancer c'est dj bien tard...

----------


## Mingolito

> Cette discussion a dj eu lieu ailleurs, non le cannabis n'est pas efficace contre le cancer directement. Certains drivs du cannabis pourraient l'tre, mais le cannabis, non.
> Par contre le cannabis permet de soulager effectivement les malades contre la plupart des effets secondaires lis aux mdicaments contre le cancer.


Mais tu sort cette affirmation mensongre d'ou ? plusieurs mdecins dans le monde soignent le Cancer depuis des annes avec l'huile de Cannabis, tous les tmoignages des gens qui ont t soigne c'est tous des menteurs ? mais qu'est ce qui te prends ?
D'aprs ce qu'on en sais le cannabis est efficace contre le cancer, les mdicaments chimiques anti cancer des labos non. Sauf influence malfique des lobbies pour bien faire il faut autoriser l'huile de cannabis  but thrapeutique, et ne pas autoriser la vente des mdicaments chimiques  dangereux et inutile et hors de prix qui ne font que creuser le dficit de la scu et tuer les patients  petit feu.

Certains labos essaient effectivement d'isoler les substances actives anti cancer du cannabis pour en faire des mdicaments, mais ces substances tant dans la plante, la plante soigne dj la Cancer, et c'est un fait.

 ::fleche::  *82 tudes de lefficacit du cannabis contre le cancer*
Peux tu m'expliquer comment ces 82 tudes sont elles fausses ? Peux tu m'expliquer que les centaines de patients qui ont t guris grce  'huile de cannabis ne l'ont pas t ?
Peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi de vrais mdecins diplms, et expriments depuis des dizaines d'annes ont dcid de soigner des centaines de patients avec de l'huile de cannabis ?
J'ai vu plusieurs documentaires sur ce sujet, le cannabis soigne le cancer, cela ne fait absolument aucun doute.
Le fait que en France le cannabis ne soit pas autoris pour l'usage thrapeutique est un norme scandale, c'est dsormais autoris dans un trs grand nombre de pays.

 ::fleche::  Cancer : Les cannabinodes peuvent-ils gurir le cancer ?
 ::fleche::  Le Cannabis soigne le cancer et les gouvernements le savent
 ::fleche::  Soin du cancer: se soigner avec lhuile de cannabis (Recette fournie)
 ::fleche::  Huile de cannabis en train dliminer des cellules cancreuses !
 ::fleche::  5 PERSONNES AYANT SOIGN LEUR CANCER AVEC LE CANNABIS





















 ::fleche::  http://www.cureyourowncancer.org

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais tu sort cette affirmation mensongre d'ou ?


J'ai pris le temps de lire autre chose que le titre des liens que tu as post, et aller lire les sources cites. 
Je te laisse lire le lien sur ufcmed que tu as mis dans ton post (tu pourais au moins lire les liens que tu mets) qui permet de comprendre la diffrence entre cannabis et cannabinode.
Ou les liens qui vont avec l'article du site lesmoutonsenrages.

J'ai pas l'accs  alchimiaweb au boulot mais le lien avait dj t post sur ce forum, et a rejoins ce qui est dit sur ufcmed.




> Certains labos essaient effectivement d'isoler les substances actives anti cancer du cannabis pour en faire des mdicaments, mais ces substances tant dans la plante, la plante soigne dj la Cancer, et c'est un fait.


Oui, mais ils les modifient galement, c'est marqu dans les tudes qui sont en lien des articles que tu cites... donc quand c'est modifi c'est pas du cannabis, tu vas pas soigner ton cancer avec un ptard.

----------


## TallyHo

> Lespce humaine  besoin de se dfoncer.


Si ce n'est que a... Tu manges un bon claquos avec du vrai pain de campagne et ensuite tu vas l'liminer en courant. Ce qui va librer l'endorphine, l' "hormone du bien-tre". Simple, pratique et pas cher  :;): 

Sinon pour une autorisation  usage mdicale, oui pourquoi pas ? Il n'est plus  prouver que les plantes ont des principes actifs contre telle ou telle maladie. Par contre, ce n'est pas valable que pour le canna... Il y a des tas de plantes concernes et pas encore autorises. Mais bon... Comme d'hab', tout a sera rcupr par les grosses industries, c'est d'ailleurs dj le cas puisqu'une directive europenne met les plantes mdicinales sous le giron de la pharmacie (je ne parle pas des plantes usuelles pour faire les tisanes). C'est dj vot et retranscrit dans notre droit franais.

Aprs les brevets sur le vivant et autres conneries lgislatives qui, par exemple, empchent certains agriculteurs de vendre ou acheter des bls anciens (donc moins trafiqus, voire pas du tout), on a maintenant les plantes qu'on utilise depuis des lustres. On est juste en train de se faire dpossder de toutes les ressources naturelles offertes par la terre sous prtexte de principe de prcaution, de qualit et autres excuses bidons. Mais bon... C'est un autre dbat...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu manges un bon claquos avec du vrai pain de campagne et ensuite tu vas l'liminer en courant.


Ouais a marche aussi.

Au final c'est toujours la mme chose : certaine partie du cerveau reoivent certaines molcules et on est content.
On peut atteindre le mme rsultat de diffrentes faons. 

==========
Il y a une liste des effets thrapeutiques du cannabis, qui sont reconnu par la science officielle :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannab...es_du_cannabis

Jamais aucun mdicament ne provoquera autant d'effet positif sans effet secondaire.

----------


## Mingolito

> donc quand c'est modifi c'est pas du cannabis, tu vas pas soigner ton cancer avec un ptard.


Tu ne va pas utiliser du cannabis  but thrapeutique avec un "ptard", car consommer du cannabis de cette faon  les mmes inconvnients que fumer du tabac  savoir inhalation de fumes trs nocives, accuser le "ptard" ca fait partie des foutaises qu'crivent les opposants  la lgalisation du cannabis en donnant des tudes sur le cannabis fum, oui le cannabis fum c'est nocif, comme le tabac,  cause de l'inhalation de produits de combustions, dont les hydrocarbures, et c'est cancrigne.

Le cannabis thrapeutique se prends gnralement sous forme d'huile, ou alors en le vapotant.
Tu le saurais si tu avais vu les reportages ou lu les articles sur le sujet, tu ne te rends pas compte que tu ne fais que troller en crivant un gros tas de foutaises stupides et que tu ne fait que polluer le sujet en le tirant vers le bas avec tout un tas de contres vrits.
Il y  pas  driver les molcules du cannabis car les molcules de la plantes sont parfaitement efficaces, la seule raison de driver la molcule encore une fois c'est de pouvoir faire un brevet et de vendre la molcule 100 fois plus cher que le cout de productions, et de pouvoir vendre le mdicament sans dire que ca viens du cannabis qui  t diabolis  tord par les politique et les labos, dcidment tu es un vrai gogo et tu ne comprends rien  rien, ce que tu crois c'est exactement le contraire de la vrit et de ce qui  t prouv scientifiquement.

----------


## psychadelic

> C'est pas logique de citer l'argument "cannabis au volant" alors que l'alcool c'est 50% des accidents mortel, ou alors tu va jusqu'au bout de ton raisonnement et tu demandes  ce que l'alcool soit interdit en France.


??  ::ptdr:: 

Tu dlires compltement !
Je n'ai jamais crit quelque chose du genre " _faut interdire le cannabis parce a fait des accidents de la route_ " 
et je ne me suis lanc dans aucun raisonnement mettant un lien direct entre les causes des accidents routiers et la consommation de cannabis !
Je ne cherche pas non plus dans ma rponse  placer un argument pour ou contre la lgalisation du cannabis.
Relis moi stp !

aller, je t'explique :
 1,  *Laurent 1973* pose la question  = _En quoi, l'interdiction de vente et de consommation a de l'impact meurtrier sur la socit?_
 2, JE rponds =  _Le cannabis est impliqu dans 1 accident mortel (sur les routes) sur 8_
Depuis j'ai aussi lu que le cannabis tait aussi  un *facteur aggravant* dans le cas des AVC.

ma rponse lui explique juste en quoi le cannabis peut avoir un " _impact meurtrier sur la socit_ ". rien d'autre. C'est si dur  comprendre ???  ::roll:: 

Maintenant si toi tu penses que consommer du cannabis et conduire est quelque chose d'inoffensif et ne risque pas d'augmenter la probabilit d'avoir un accident par la suite, tu te trompe.
Les statistiques sont bien la : il y en 1 sur 8, pour les accidents ayant entran la mort. On n'a pas chiffrer ceux ayant entran des blessures graves, mais ils sont bien sur plus nombreux.

A te lire on  l'impression que la consommation de cannabis soit quelque chose d'inoffensif pour les individus et la socit, et franchement a craint.

Mais je te rassure, je pense la mme chose pour l'abus d'alcool ou de toute autre drogue, mais ce n'est pas le dbat ici.

----------


## ManusDei

> ce que tu crois c'est exactement le contraire de la vrit et de ce qui  t prouv scientifiquement.


C'est dommage alors que les tudes cites par tes liens disent la mme chose que moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est si dur  comprendre ???


Il fallait citer comme a :



> En quoi, l'interdiction de vente et de consommation a de l'impact *meurtrier* sur la socit?


Si j'ai bien compris, on tait en page 3, tu rpondais  un commentaire de la page 1.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il y  pas  driver les molcules du cannabis car les molcules de la plantes sont parfaitement efficaces, la seule raison de driver la molcule encore une fois c'est de pouvoir faire un brevet et de vendre la molcule 100 fois plus cher que le cout de productions, et de pouvoir vendre le mdicament sans dire que ca viens du cannabis qui  t diabolis  tord par les politique et les labos


Bon l... Je suis quand mme oblig de dire que je suis d'accord avec Mingolito. Le message prcdent je disais qu'on a exactement le mme problme dans l'agriculture avec des espces sur catalogue et autorises  cultiver et d'autres non, pas parce qu'elles sont dangereuses mais pour une meilleure rentabilit (soi-disant). Idem pour les plantes mdicinales... On ne peut plus en acheter (voire les cultiver) mais quand c'est en cachet fournis par le laboratoire Tartenpion avec sa superbe technologie  absorption rapide que mme le TGV ne va pas aussi vite, l a va...

----------


## Mingolito

> ma rponse lui explique juste en quoi le cannabis peut avoir un " _impact meurtrier sur la socit_ ". rien d'autre. C'est si dur  comprendre ??? 
> Maintenant si toi tu penses que consommer du cannabis et conduire est quelque chose d'inoffensif et ne risque pas d'augmenter la probabilit d'avoir un accident par la suite, tu te trompe.
> .


C'est bien de participer  un dbat sans le lire ! Et pire encore de faire parler ses interlocuteurs avec des propos qu'il n'ont jamais crit, voir mme quand ils ont crit plus haut le contraire :




> Bref Alcool, anxiolytiques, et cannabis ou autres drogues ca doit tre interdit au volant, et tout cela n' rien  voir avec la lgalisation ou pas du cannabis, vu qu'il est prouv que l'alcool est plus de 10 fois plus dvastateur et ce  tout point de vue que le cannabis....


Tu ne comprends toujours pas que *ton argument sur le cannabis au volant est profondment dbile* puisque l'alcool c'est pas 1 sur 8 c'est 4 sur 8 et que les anxiolytiques c'est 2 sur 8 !
Le cannabis au volant c'est interdit puisque le cannabis est interdit, si une loi devait lgaliser le cannabis *le cannabis au volant a doit rester interdit*.
Par contre prendre un somnifre ou un anxiolytique (c'est la mme molcule pour info) au volant a devrais tre interdit, vu que a  les mmes effets que l'alcool pour ce qui est de la conduite, et cette molcule est responsable de plus de deux fois plus d'accidents que le cannabis...






> ... Mais je te rassure, je pense la mme chose pour l'abus d'alcool ou de toute autre drogue, mais ce n'est pas le dbat ici.


Si l'alcool c'est le dbat ici, puis que l'alcool est 10 fois plus dangereux que le cannabis, il faut soit lgaliser le cannabis, soit interdire la cannabis pour une autre raison que de "ne pas faire concurrence au lobby du nylon qui est la seule raison historique  l'interdiction de cette plante mdicinale prouve" ou alors il faut aussi interdire l'alcool, comme c'est le  cas dans de trs nombreux pays au passage...

----------


## Invit

> Par contre prendre un somnifre ou un antitoxique (c'est la mme molcule pour info) au volant a devrais tre interdit, vu que ca  les mmes effets que l'alcool pour ce qui est de la conduite, et cette molcule est responsable de plus de deux fois plus d'accidents que le cannabis...


Ne parlons pas de la fatigue et du stress ds au travail... Interdisons le travail  ::mouarf:: 
Plus srieusement, il serait peut-tre temps d'envisager de gnraliser l'usage des modes de transports plus colos et moins meurtriers que la voiture. Mais l encore, les lobbies vont tiquer.

----------


## Mingolito

Conduire en tant fatigu est aussi trs dangereux, et c'est pour cette raison que j'vite de prendre le volant en tant fatigu sauf cas de force majeure, que sur les longs trajet je m'impose des pauses, que pendant le trajet je bois du th et du caf (c'est aussi des psychotropes au passage) et pas de la bire, et que quand je conduits je ne suis pas la loi officielle sur l'alcool (0, 5 g d'alcool par litre de sang ) pour moi c'est *zro alcool*, et ne parlons pas du cannabis ou des anxiolytiques moi j'en prends jamais, ni au volant ni autrement.

J'ai vu des gens conduire dfoncs aux anxiolytiques et  l'alcool, c'est pourquoi c'est pas utile d'aller chercher  diaboliser le cannabis vu qu'on peu se dfoncer dans ce pays encore plus facilement avec des substances lgales  ::lol::

----------


## ManusDei

> Bon l... Je suis quand mme oblig de dire que je suis d'accord avec Mingolito. Le message prcdent je disais qu'on a exactement le mme problme dans l'agriculture avec des espces sur catalogue et autorises  cultiver et d'autres non, pas parce qu'elles sont dangereuses mais pour une meilleure rentabilit (soi-disant). Idem pour les plantes mdicinales... On ne peut plus en acheter (voire les cultiver) mais quand c'est en cachet fournis par le laboratoire Tartenpion avec sa superbe technologie  absorption rapide que mme le TGV ne va pas aussi vite, l a va...


Si tu lis les abstract des tudes cites (voire les tudes directement), il est bien indiqu que le THC empche ou ralentit le dveloppement des tumeurs cancreuses, mais ne permet pas de les rduire ou de les faire disparatre.
Bref il ne gurit pas, au mieux il stabilise le patient. 
C'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui il est utilis pour deux choses. 
La premire c'est soulager les douleurs. 
La deuxime consiste  regarder comment modifier le cannabis pour non seulement empcher le dveloppement des tumeurs mais galement les rduire. Et de ce ct les recherches sont toujours en cours (que je sache), mais en plus il s'agit bien de modifier la molcule originale ou d'essayer avec diffrents canabinodes.

----------


## TallyHo

De toute faon, tout le monde a raison et tort en mme temps sur ce genre de sujet. Effectivement on pourrait autoriser le canna vu qu'il y a d'autres drogues en vente libre. Et on ne devrait pas l'autoriser pour d'autres raisons tout aussi valables. Personnellement, je suis mitig mais je crois que nos politiques s'en foutent un peu de la balance pour ou contre, eux voient comment ils pourraient en tirer profit (taxes, lectoralisme, etc...). Ensuite ils adapteront le discours pour faire passer l'ide ou pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui il est utilis pour deux choses.


Peut tre qu'il n'a que deux utilisations thrapeutique reconnu pour le cancer pour l'instant.
Mais il est mdicalement utile pour des tas d'autres choses.

Vous parlez de cancer, mais au final la science est trs trs loin d'avoir tout compris  propos de cette maladie...

----------


## ManusDei

Je suis d'accord, mais je commentais juste la partie sur le cancer. Pour le reste je reconnais tout  fait ne pas avoir boss le sujet et donc tre incomptent.

----------


## Mingolito

Avant que le cannabis soit interdit sur demande du lobby du nylon, c'tait une plante mdicinale reconnue pour plus d'une dizaine de pathologies.
Les tudes rcentes semblent montrer petit  petit que tout est exact, on est qu'au dbut des recherches, mais si les anciens avait class le cannabis plante mdicinale depuis des milliers d'annes c'est que cela  t test et re test, et c'est seulement maintenant que la science est en train de comprendre pourquoi cela agit et comment.

 ::fleche::  Tout savoir sur le cannabis mdical

Il y  pas que le cannabis, il est dsormais en France interdit de mentionner les proprits mdicales de plantes mdicinales prouves comme la camomille, le tilleul, le millepertuis, la valriane, la passiflore, etc, toutes ces plantes ont des effets reconnus dans tout un tas de pathologies et peuvent remplacer bon nombre de mdicaments et ce sans effets secondaires, et a aussi c'est un norme scandale.

Je ne consomme pas de cannabis, je suis donc objectif sur ce sujet, jessaie d'informer les gens sur le fait que les politiques sont  la bottes des lobbies et plongent le pays dans le dsastre par simple corruption et dsinformation.

 ::fleche::  *Un politicien oublie son micro cravate et montre qu'il est achet par des lobyistes*.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'tait une plante mdicinale reconnue pour plus d'une dizaine de pathologies.


Du coup les lobbys pharmaceutiques doivent exercer une pression sur le gouvernement pour l'empcher de lgaliser.
L'industrie pharmaceutique risque de perdre des milliards quand le cannabis sera lgal.

Ils peuvent faire toute les copies synthtiques qu'ils veulent ils n'arriveront jamais  la cheville de la plante de base.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> un dbut de rponse : Le cannabis _est_ impliqu dans 1 accident mortel (sur les routes) sur 8?


La fatigue, l'tat de la chausse, les chauffards (car oui, impliqu ne veut pas dire responsable !), la reprise de la route aprs un grand laps de temps, l'alcool, l'tat psychologique, etc... Bref, il est facile de donner des lments impliquant un accident. 

De plus, lorsque l'on parle de lgalisation ou de dpnalisation, on n'autorise pas la conduite en tat "de dfonce" (j'ai pas trouv l'quivalent  l'ivresse pour l'alcool  ::aie:: ) pour autant. 

Bref, pour ma part je ne suis pas forcment pour la lgalisation mais pour un traitement de faveur pour le cas mdicale. Aprs ce n'est que mon avis sachant que je n'ai pas toutes les billes pour en juger et que, aprs tout, a m'importe peu. 

Une dernire phrase concernant la dpendance : est-ce que a pourrait tre pire que les smartphones pour nos jeunes? Je pense pas  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme avec la lgalisation du cannabis, c'est qu'il pourra y avoir des tests, techniquement aujourd'hui il est impossible d'avoir simplement une mesure prcise.
Avec l'alcool c'est assez simple de rcuprer le rapport de gramme d'alcool par litre d'air expir.

Mais les tests salivaires pour le cannabis c'est tout pourri et c'est un coup  ce que a reste positif beaucoup trop longtemps.
Alors qu'il faudrait un seuil comme 0.5g/L de sang pour l'alcool.
L'effet du cannabis part plus rapidement que celui de l'alcool il me semble.

Contrairement  l'alcool, le cannabis ne donne pas envie de prendre des risques.
Une personne qui a bu, a confiance en lui, il est motiv, il peut faire des excs de vitesses ou ce genre de chose.

Quelqu'un qui consomme du cannabis a gnralement plutt envie de se poser sur un canap  regarder des dessins anims.
La propagande disait "repli sur soi, manque de motivation".
Si t'es repli sur toi mme et que tu n'es pas motiv, tu ne vas pas te dire  1h du mat "je prends l'auto et je vais en boite !".

Celui qui mlange alcool + cannabis, va faire n'importe quoi par contre...

----------


## psychadelic

> C'est bien de participer  un dbat sans le lire ! Et pire encore de faire parler ses interlocuteurs avec des propos qu'il n'ont jamais crit, voir mme quand ils ont crit plus haut le contraire /..


C'est pourtant exactement ce que tu fais  ::roll:: 




> Tu ne comprends toujours pas que *ton argument sur le cannabis au volant est profondment dbile* puisque l'alcool c'est pas 1 sur 8 c'est 4 sur 8 et que les anxiolytiques c'est 2 sur 8 !


*Argument ??*
Quelle argumentation ??
Il ne s'agit que d'un* lment de rponse* sur la dangerosit du cannabis au volant, et de rien d'autre.
Cela n'a rien  voir avec la moindre argumentation.

Alors encore une fois, c'est si difficile  comprendre ??  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Le problme avec la lgalisation du cannabis, c'est qu'il pourra y avoir des tests, techniquement aujourd'hui il est impossible d'avoir simplement une mesure prcise.


Lgalisation ou pas, le problme est le mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la dangerosit du cannabis au volant, et de rien d'autre.


On a compris, c'est dangereux de conduire sous l'emprise du cannabis.

Bon cela dit c'est moins dangereux que conduire en ayant bu, en ayant pris un mdicament, en tant en train de parler au tlphone, en cherchant un CD dans la boite  gant, en s'allumant une cigarette, etc.

Faudrait que je retrouve les statistiques mais il me semble que les accident arrivent le plus souvent, de jour, par des  conducteur a jeun, sur le chemin du retour du boulot  proximit de l'arriver.
Parce que tous les jours tu fais la mme route.
Plus tu te rapproches de ton lieu de vie, moins t'es concentr.
Si t'habites prs du boulot a ne fonctionne pas.

Mais celui qui conduit 30 minutes pour rentrer chez lui, dans les 10 dernires minutes il ne fait attention  rien, il est en excs de vitesse, il ne respect pas trop les stop, il regarde mal au cder le passage.

[blague]
Aprs le fait de dire "1 accident sur 8 est caus par un conducteur sous l'emprise du cannabis", c'est peut tre prendre le problme  l'envers.
Peut tre que a veut juste dire 1 automobiliste sur 8 est constamment positif au cannabis.
Il aurait fait un accident en tant positif ou pas...
[/blague]

Non mais ok, a augmente le temps de raction, mais comme nous disait mon prof de physique en 5ime : "quand t'as consomm de l'alcool, il suffit de rouler moins vite pour compenser le manque de "rflexe"".

----------


## psychadelic

> [blague]
> Aprs le fait de dire "1 accident sur 8 est caus par un conducteur sous l'emprise du cannabis", c'est peut tre prendre le problme  l'envers.[/blague]


Ben justement j'ai pas mis de causalit directe, j'ai juste cris que pour 1 accident sur 8, on constate la prsence de cannabis; ce qui n'exclus pas non plus la prsence d'autres facteurs, comme l'alcool, ou juste le fait d'tre au tlphone en conduisant, ou de _milliers_ d'autres facteurs.

Maintenant si vous avez d'autres exemples ou le cannabis peut tre tre li *de prs ou de loin* avec une mort d'homme, a m'est un peu gal; mais c'est une question que pose *Laurent 1973*.  :8-):

----------


## Escapetiger

Malbouffe, tabac, sdentarit et ... cannabis :



> Les mdecins mettent en cause un mode de vie trop sdentaire ainsi que la consommation de cannabis.


AVC : les moins de 50 ans de plus en plus touchs

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais ok, a augmente le temps de raction, mais comme nous disait mon prof de physique en 5ime : "quand t'as consomm de l'alcool, il suffit de rouler moins vite pour compenser le manque de "rflexe"".


Pour parler de a  des lves de 5me, et prner ce genre de thorie, il ne devait pas venir tous les jours au boulot en tant  jeun ton prof, car j'ai jamais entendu un truc aussi bte... 

Donc si j'ai bu, je peux zigzaguer avec ma voiture sur la nationale, mais du moment que je roule  80 au lieu de 120, a craint rien ?  ::aie:: 

Ca m'a plus l'air d'un type qui cherchait des justifications, pour dire que mettre une consommation limite au volant a le faisait chier. 

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


Sinon, c'est quoi l'utilit de refaire un topic sur le cannabis, alors qu'il y en avait dj un d'ouvert (dj par Mingolito), de 5/6 pages, plus bas sur la 1re page de cette section du forum, pour au final, nous ressortir exactement les mmes arguments avec le lobby du nylon et tout le tintouin ? 

J'ai l'impression d'tre Bill Murray et de revivre le jour de la marmotte.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Tout frais, entendu tout--l'heure  la radio : le Canada sur le chemin de la lgalisation, vente possible  partir de janvier 2018.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le Canada sur le chemin de la lgalisation


Il y a beaucoup de news en rapport avec le Canada en ce moment.
Canada : le cannabis lgal rapportera plus que l'alcool
L'cole du cannabis, dernire recette antichmage du Canada

Jespre que la France ne restera pas en retard pendant des dcennies.
Un moment donn il faut laisser les franais produire et vendre du cannabis lgalement.

----------


## Zirak

> Un moment donn il faut laisser les franais *produire et vendre* du cannabis lgalement.


Oui enfin, y'a une diffrence entre lgaliser la consommation / possession (ce dont il tait question jusqu'ici) et lgaliser la production...

Dans la plupart (voir tous ? Je n'ai pas les stats) des pays, o cela a t lgalis, c'est seulement la consommation qui l'a t. Car si tout le monde peut produire, personne ne va acheter le cannabis de l'tat, et donc, il ne prendra pas sa TVA dessus, et il n'a aucun contrle sur la "qualit" de ce qui est produit (donc l'argument d'un produit plus "pur" tombe  l'eau aussi), aucun intrt pour l'tat de lgaliser la production pour tout le monde.

Encore une fois, tu mlanges tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin, y'a une diffrence entre lgaliser la consommation / possession (ce dont il tait question jusqu'ici) et lgaliser la production...


Pour que la lgalisation soit efficace il faut lgaliser la production, sinon a ne sert  rien du tout...
Si le Canada crer des formations pour apprendre  cultiver du cannabis correctement c'est surement parce que la production sera lgal.

En Allemagne la production peut tre lgal dans certains cas (consommation personnel mdical).
Aux Pays-Bas et en Rpublique Tchque on a le droit  5 pieds par personne (consommation personnelle).
En Belgique c'est 1 plante par personne.
En Espagne c'est tolr pour les Cannabis Social Club.

En France il faudrait d'un ct laisser les gens cultiver pour leur consommation personnelle, comme 10 plants par personne par exemple.
Mais galement avoir la possibilit de crer une entreprise qui produise  but lucratif.

On mettra en place des lois pour contrler la qualit et voil...
Il y a aura des catgories : terre / hydroponie / aroponie mais galement Organique / Non Organique.

Un gars qui fait pousser de la beuh chez lui produira toujours un produit de meilleur qualit que la rsine marocaine coup 10 fois...

En France on peut produire et vendre de l'alcool, ce serait normal qu'on puisse produire et vendre du cannabis.
Il y aura des taxes dessus...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour que la lgalisation soit efficace il faut lgaliser la production, sinon a ne sert  rien du tout...


Mais tu lgalises la production pour des entreprises pas pour 100% de la population...





> En Allemagne la production peut tre lgal dans certains cas (consommation personnel mdical).
> Aux Pays-Bas et en Rpublique Tchque on a le droit  5 pieds par personne (consommation personnelle).
> En Belgique c'est 1 plante par personne.
> En Espagne c'est tolr pour les Cannabis Social Club.


Un pied ou mme 5 par personne, c'est pour de la consommation personnelle, pas pour de la revente. La production n'est donc pas lgalis, sinon tu pourrais en produire autant que tu veux. On tolre juste la possession de quelques pieds pour conso perso.

Si on parle de production avec revente (ce dont tu parlais donc), cela ne correspond pas aux exemples que tu donnes.





> En France il faudrait d'un ct laisser les gens cultiver pour leur consommation personnelle, comme 10 plants par personne par exemple.
> Mais galement avoir la possibilit de crer une entreprise qui produise  but lucratif.


C'est dj deux choses diffrentes.

10 plants ? Et pourquoi pas 20 ou 50 ? Je croyais que la lgalisation devait diminuer la consommation ? Pas besoin que 60 millions de personnes puissent produire 10 pieds chacune pour un nombre trs restreint de consommateurs... Surtout si il y a des entreprises qui produisent officiellement.





> On mettra en place des lois pour contrler la qualit et voil...
> Il y a aura des catgories : terre / hydroponie / aroponie mais galement Organique / Non Organique.


Et avec tes lois, tu contrles comment la qualit de la production chez tous les particuliers, qui vendront de la beuh de faon non dclare  leurs potes ou dans la rue ? 

J'aime beaucoup le "et puis voil", comme si c'tait si simple...





> Un gars qui fait pousser de la beuh chez lui produira toujours un produit de meilleur qualit que la rsine marocaine coup 10 fois...


Car tu crois que de la weed, ne peut pas tre coupe ? C'est mme souvent pire que pour le shit (dj vu de la weed coupe avec du verre pil, histoire d'encore plus te niquer les poumons quand tu fumes). 

Toi tu pars du principe que tout le monde va faire a bien, gentiment, en respectant toutes les rgles, c'est beau la crdulit...





> En France *on peut produire et vendre de l'alcool*, ce serait normal qu'on puisse produire et vendre du cannabis.
> Il y aura des taxes dessus...


La aussi, ou pas, merci de te renseigner...

http://www.bouilleursdecru.fr/7.html

Simple exemple, je n'ai pas t vrifi pour d'autres types d'alcool.




> Qui peut distiller lgalement en France ? : Tout le monde,  la simple condition dtre *propritaire ou locataire dau moins un arbre fruitier et/ou d'une vigne, de distiller sa propre rcolte dans un atelier public, en ayant effectu une dclaration aux Douanes*. 
> 
> Un particulier qui distille ses fruits est appel  bouilleur de cru . 
> 
> Reglementation dtaille : 
> 
> Sont considrs comme bouilleurs de cru, les propritaires d'arbres fruitiers, les fermiers (possdant un bail enregistr), les mtayers, ainsi que les vignerons qui distillent, (ou font distiller), les fruits ou produits drivs provenant exclusivement de leur rcolte. *La commercialisation des alcools obtenus n'est pas autorise.* 
> 
> Deux catgories de bouilleurs de cru : 
> ...



Sachant que quand tu distilles pour ta propre consommation, suivant la catgorie  laquelle tu appartiens, et le nombre de litres que tu fais, tu es tax sur chaque litre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Nous sommes d'accord, je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous gueulez...

10 plantes pour la conso perso, c'est un exemple.
Je ne vois pas le problme.
De toute faon "10 plantes" a ne veut rien dire, puisque 10 plantes en One Bud ou en SCROG en intrieur produiront parfois moins qu'une seule grande plante en outdoor...
En Californie ils font beaucoup d'outdoor (maintenant c'est lgal) et parfois sur une plante il y a plusieurs kg.
En ordre de grandeur un one bud a doit faire au maximum 50g.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu produits plus que tu consommes plus.
Tu peux rcolter et garder ta rcole pendant des annes.

Exemple :
Un gars en indoor peut faire jusqu' 4 rcoltes par an (surtout si il a un set up croissance avec plante mre et bouture en parallle de son set up floraison).
a ferait une rcolte tout les 3 mois.

Un gars peut faire une rcolte une fois et arrter pendant plusieurs annes, sa rcolte sera rang dans des bocaux.
Si le premier gars est limit  5 plantes, et que le deuxime gars est limit  10 plantes, le premier produira beaucoup plus.

10 plantes a ne veut vraiment rien dire, parce que si t'as 10 plantes en train de germer, ou 10 boutures femelles, ou 10 plantes en flo, ce n'est pas la mme chose du tout...

======
Le cannabis a usage rcratif est lgal dans plus en plus de pays.
Il suffit de s'inspirer de comment ils font.
De toute faon ce n'est pas compliqu de produire du cannabis de bonne qualit...

L'histoire de la beuh avec du verre dedans, c'est extrmement rare et a ne vient pas des producteurs mais des revendeurs...
Les producteurs veulent avoir des plantes en bonne sant, sans insectes, sans moisissure.

======
Quand je dis qu'on peut produire et vendre de l'alcool, je parle du vin, du Pastis, du Ricard.
L'analogie fonctionne mieux avec le vin, en gros produire du cannabis ce sera comme produire du vin.

Bon aprs si on a des arbres fruitiers ont peut distill un peu aussi.
Mais c'est encore autre chose.

----------


## Zirak

> Nous sommes d'accord, je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous gueulez...


Car la moiti de ce que tu racontes est faux, et qu'il y a des gens ici qui te lisent, et vont donc aller colporter les inepties que tu racontes !




> *Ce n'est pas parce que tu produits plus que tu consommes plus.*
> Tu peux rcolter et garder ta rcole pendant des annes.


Alors dj, pas besoin de me faire un cours, je sais comment a fonctionne, merci.

Quand  la partie en gras, ce n'est toujours pas ce que j'ai dit !

Je n'ai pas dit que produire plus = consommer plus, j'ai dit que TU prtends (tudes  la cl soit-disant) que lgalisation = diminution de la consommation DONC, JE te demande quel est l'intrt que tout le monde puisse *produire et vendre*, si il y a de moins en moins de consommateurs ? 

Une tolrance pour quelques pieds pour sa conso perso oui, mais la revente doit rester illgale pour que les gens soient obligs d'aller dans des coffees ou quivalents, pour tre sr de la qualit. 






> Quand je dis qu'on peut produire et vendre de l'alcool, je parle du vin, du Pastis, du Ricard.
> L'analogie fonctionne mieux avec le vin, en gros produire du cannabis ce sera comme produire du vin.


Non plus !!!

Fais ton propre vin, et va le vendre dans la rue ou mme chez toi *sans autorisation*, tu vas voir si tu vas pas finir au poste, voir en jugement avec une grosse amende au cul...

Que cela soit des alcools forts ou simplement du vin / de la bire, il te faut une autorisation / une licence pour vendre !

Il y a des lois, et les lois disent justement que n'importe qui ne peut pas vendre de l'alcool comme il veut, donc non ton analogie ne fonctionne pas...

Si tu veux produire et vendre sans tre emmerd, il faut que t'aille presser des oranges ou faire du jus de pomme non ferment.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour pouvoir vendre il faudra une autorisation comme pour le vin.
Il n'a jamais t question que tout le monde produise et vende, il faudra une licence ou un systme du genre.

On pourra produire soi mme, mais ce sera uniquement de la consommation personnel.
Il faudra surement se dclarer pour prvenir qu'on cultive.
Pour vendre il faudra un minimum de contrle...
Surtout si on veut faire un tiquetage "organique".

Je ne sais pas si il y a une vraie tude de la corrlation entre duret des lois et consommation.
Plus la loi est strict plus on en consomme et inversement, c'est une constatation. (qui ne vient pas de moi)
Il s'agit juste d'un argument parmi beaucoup d'autres...

De toute faon consommer du cannabis, dans les bonnes circonstances, ce n'est pas dangereux...
En tout cas a l'est beaucoup moins que consommer de l'alcool...
Si c'tait lgal et que la production tait contrl, la qualit serait meilleur et la consommation serait encore moins dangereuse.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour pouvoir vendre il faudra une autorisation comme pour le vin.
> *Il n'a jamais t question que tout le monde produise et vende, il faudra une licence ou un systme du genre.*
> 
> On pourra produire soi mme, mais ce sera uniquement de la consommation personnel.
> Il faudra surement se dclarer pour prvenir qu'on cultive.
> Pour vendre il faudra un minimum de contrle...
> Surtout si on veut faire un tiquetage "organique".


 ::roll:: 




> Un moment donn il faut laisser les franais produire et vendre du cannabis lgalement.





> En France on peut produire et vendre de l'alcool, ce serait normal qu'on puisse produire et vendre du cannabis.


Je ne vois nul mention de licence ou autres dclarations de production, dans tes prcdentes interventions...

Du coup l oui, on est effectivement d'accord. 

Je sais que tu me trouves plus que probablement soulant, mais encore une fois, on est  l'crit sur un forum, on ne peut pas deviner tout ce que tu penses.

N'hsites pas  dtailler plus prcisment ce que tu penses. Tu aurais crit a ds le dpart, on aurait conomis 2h. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, pour moi c'tait vident...
Si on veut tre sre qu'il y a de la qualit il faut bien contrler.
On ne peut pas laisser les gens faire n'importe quoi, il faut suivre un protocole et des rgles.

Aprs je ne sais pas si a ira jusqu' afficher les taux de THC et CBD.
Mais par exemple si une entreprise dit produire de l'organique, il faut qu'on soit sre que tout les produits utiliss soit organique.

----------


## virginieh

Mais plus probablement, si un jour le cannabis est lgalis, ils copieront le systme du tabac dont la production est contrle entirement par l'tat et la vente confi a des vendeurs exclusifs (peut tre encore une fois les buralistes pour les consoler des paquets neutres)

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Trouve hier par le plus grand des hasards (notre grand matre  tous) dans un film immonde (une pornographie de bas tage lie  une vulgarit sans nom, avec de Niro pourtant, "Dirty GrandPa", tourn cette anne) qui montre bien l'volution des murs, de la socit, de la civilisation, une scne o de Niro et son petit-fils cherchent des fringues dans une boutique de Floride ; de Niro  droite avec le panama sur la tte :



"Don't panic it's organic" -- Yes man !
Et quelle hypocrisie, partout dans ce monde...

Pas s'tonner qu'il y ait de plus en plus de schizophrnes, de dislexiques et autres drgls du bulbe, quand une partie du monde te dit que c'est mal et que tu en vois partout...
Pi fallait voir, plus loin, la manire des dealers de faire du bizness, et de Niro tirer sur un spliff bourr au libanais.
Elle est o la vrit ? Il est o le bon chemin ? Ras l'bol et marre, tiens, fais tourner !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et quelle hypocrisie, partout dans ce monde...


C'tait hypocrite pendant la prohibition, mais de plus en plus d'tats lgalisent le cannabis, d'abord thrapeutique sous ordonnance puis rcratif.
On sait depuis longtemps que ce n'est pas un produit dangereux.
Plus ce sera lgal, moins ce sera dangereux.

Et pour la schizophrnie c'est l'inverse, ce n'est pas quelqu'un de saint qui devient schizophrne en consommant du cannabis, c'est quelqu'un de dj schizophrne qui commence  consommer du cannabis.






a leur fait du bien aux types, les schizophrnes ont raisons de consommer du cannabis.
Le mdecin dans le documentaire d'Art explique mieux que moi.

Le problme aux USA ce n'est pas le cannabis, ce serait plutt les mdicaments.
L'industrie pharmaceutique vend n'importe quoi  n'importe qui.
Apparemment quand un lycen pte un cble et ralise un massacre dans un lyce, il tait souvent (pour ne pas dire systmatiquement) sous mdicament.
Tiens c'est marrant il y a une page "List of school shootings in the United States" sur Wikipedia (ah les USA quelle culture ^^) :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...d_States#2010s

Par exemple  Columbine un type tait sous Zolof et aprs Luvox :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columb...cre#Medication

Je m'loigne du sujet...

Il est important de lgaliser la production, la vente et la consommation de cette plante et ne surtout pas laisser l'industrie pharmaceutique s'en approcher.
De toute faon la rponse de la lgalisation, serait une diminution de la consommation, et une amlioration de la qualit.
Parce qu'aprs c'est fini d'aller voir un dealer, d'acheter de la rsine marocaine coup 10 fois, etc.
Aprs ce sera un produit franais et organique.

----------


## Zirak

> "Don't panic it's organic" -- Yes man !
> Et quelle hypocrisie, partout dans ce monde...
> 
> Pas s'tonner qu'il y ait de plus en plus de schizophrnes, de dislexiques et autres drgls du bulbe, quand une partie du monde te dit que c'est mal et que tu en vois partout...
> Pi fallait voir, plus loin, la manire des dealers de faire du bizness, et de Niro tirer sur un spliff bourr au libanais.
> Elle est o la vrit ? Il est o le bon chemin ? Ras l'bol et marre, tiens, fais tourner !



Je ne comprends pas o tu veux en venir ?

Bien sr que l'on reoit en permanence des annonces qui se contredisent, mais cela n'a rien  voir avec de l'hypocrisie...

C'est juste, comme le dit thierrybenji, la diffrence de lgislation entre les pays d'une part (mais il y a des millions de lois diffrentes d'un pays  l'autre, et cela ne rend pas les gens schizophrnes, dislexiques ou drgls du bulbe pour autant...).

Et surtout, il s'agit l d'un film... Donc oui dans un film, tout ne colle pas forcment  la ralit, et tous les intervenants ne respectent pas forcment toutes les lois (surtout en plus, quand il s'agit d'un film amricain, qui se passe aux Etats-Unis, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela devrait respecter le discours des politiciens franais ???). 


Au pire, tu pourrais reprocher que l'on voit des acteurs franais "tirer sur des spliffs" dans des films franais, mais mme l cela serait ridicule. ^^

----------


## el_slapper

> C'tait hypocrite pendant la prohibition, mais de plus en plus d'tats lgalisent le cannabis, d'abord thrapeutique sous ordonnance puis rcratif.
> On sait depuis longtemps que ce n'est pas un produit dangereux.
> Plus ce sera lgal, moins ce sera dangereux.
> (.../...)


a reste un produit dangereux, et la lgaliser n'a rien d'anodin. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas le faire, mais il ne faut pas y aller la fleur au fusil non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas le faire, mais il ne faut pas y aller la fleur au fusil non plus.


a reste moins dangereux que l'alcool, le tabac et les mdicaments.
Bon aprs on mlange quasi systmatiquement cannabis et tabac...
Parfois on mlange alcool + cannabis ou mdicament + cannabis et comme le cannabis augmente les effets des autres drogues (c'est pratique pour diminuer la dose de morphine d'un malade) c'est pas top...

Mais ce serait mieux que la situation actuelle.
Parce que l les consommateurs doivent rencontrer un dealer, qui potentiellement peut avoir accs  des drogues dangereuses, et qui peut vendre de la merde.
La qualit de la rsine est rarement top...

Alors que quand ce sera de la beuh organique franaise ce sera autre chose.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne comprends pas o tu veux en venir ?
> --snip--
> Au pire, tu pourrais reprocher que l'on voit des acteurs franais "tirer sur des spliffs" dans des films franais, mais mme l cela serait ridicule. ^^


On a dj vu Sophie Marceau se dcalquer la tte, et d'autres, je n'ai pas les noms des films et des acteurs en mmoire, mais ce que je sais c'est que c'est de l'_apologie du produit_ et que a tombe sous le coup de la Loi avec des amendes  je sais pas combien de dizaines de milliers d'euros + des annes de prison et qu'elle est l, l'hypocrisie : la Loi n'est pas respecte.
Que a soit bien ou mal n'est pas le sujet : le sujet c'est le respect de la Loi, et si de plus en plus de gens ne respectent pas la Loi, pas s'tonner que tout barre en .ouille...

De plus, sur ce coup-l, on a des lois qui ne servent  rien, mais qui pourraient trs bien tre appliques si a leur ptait de vouloir les faire appliquer, et que jeune, j'ai vcu avec ce risque alors que je vois maintenant, deux gnrations plus tard, des jeunes faire tourner sur la place de la mairie du village alors que les lois ont t renforces !

Monde de barges...

----------


## Zirak

> mais ce que je sais c'est que c'est de l'_apologie du produit_ et que a tombe sous le coup de la Loi avec des amendes  je sais pas combien de dizaines de milliers d'euros + des annes de prison et qu'elle est l, l'hypocrisie : la Loi n'est pas respecte.
> Que a soit bien ou mal n'est pas le sujet : le sujet c'est le respect de la Loi, et si de plus en plus de gens ne respectent pas la Loi, pas s'tonner que tout barre en .ouille...


Ou pas, encore une fois, tu omets le fait qu'un film, ce n'est pas la ralit, mais une *uvre de fiction*.

On pourrait aussi emprisonner tous les scnaristes qui crivent des courses poursuites en voitures et qui ne font pas respecter le code de la route  leurs personnages...  ::aie:: 

De mme qu'il faudrait donc condamner / emprisonner un certain nombre d'crivains qui racontent des choses pas forcment lgales, je pense qu'il y a certains grands classiques de la littrature chers  tes yeux, qui vont tre retirs de la vente du coup...


Tu n'as pas le droit de faire l'apologie du produit dans une mission de tl, dans les journaux /  la radio, dans un discours publique, etc. etc. dans la "vraie vie".

Mais je doute que cela s'applique dans une uvre qui raconte quelque chose de fictif (mme si l'uvre en question se veut le plus rel possible, mais c'est pour cela qu'il y a souvent la fameuse annonce en dbut / fin de film sur le fait que tout n'est que pure concidence tout a tout a).


Quant au fait de voir des gens faire tourner des joints sur la place de la mairie, cela n'a rien  voir avec l'apologie du produit, c'est juste les forces de l'ordre de ta ville qui se touchent la nouille au lieu de faire leur travail de rpression... :p

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> Alors que quand ce sera de la beuh organique franaise ce sera autre chose.


Je suis d'accord sur le _principe_, mais quand on voit nos dputs mettre 6 mois  faire passer le "mariage pour tous"(qui n'est mme pas pour tous, enfin, je rle, c'est mieux que rien), une simple modification de 4 lignes dans le code civil, j'ai un doute sur leur capacit  faire correctement un projet de grande ampleur comme celui-l.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est de toute faon pas au programme des politicos dmagos, vu que les sondages sont contres.
La solution choisie par le pouvoir : construire plus de prisons et embaucher plus de flics, et donc continuer de creuser le dficit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une simple modification de 4 lignes dans le code civil


Euh...
Le mariage pour tous ce n'est pas une simple modification d'une loi, c'est beaucoup plus que a.
C'est le changement de sicles et de sicles de traditions.
C'est un changement 1000 fois plus gros que la lgalisation du cannabis le serait.
Enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet...

Cela dit si ils veulent vraiment aller du ct du progrs il faut qu'ils passent par la lgalisation du cannabis.
Ils vont bien lgaliser la PMA et la GPA...




> vu que les sondages sont contres.


Les sondages c'est de la merde.
Il n'y a jamais eu de rfrendums, donc on ne saura jamais vraiment.
Et de toute faon on ment aux Franais, on leur dit que c'est une drogue trs dangereuse et ce genre de choses.

Les sondages disaient que le Brxit allait perdre et qu'Hillary avait plus de 90% de chance de gagner, c'est super fiable les sondages  :;): 

Si pendant 2 mois,  la TV,  la radio, dans les journaux, on montre des docteurs qui expliquent tous les intrts de la lgalisation, l'avis du peuple sera clairement pour (ou alors ils sont vraiment trop con).

Mon top 3 des meilleurs arguments :
La lgalisation diminuerait la consommationLes malades auront accs  un excellent mdicaments sans effet secondairePlein d'emplois seraient cr et l'tat gagnerait la blinde (2 000 000 000/an facile)

Bon aprs les types du gouvernement sont pote avec l'industrie pharmaceutique et eux ont beaucoup  perdre...
Il me semble que la France est le premier consommateur d'anti dpresseur au monde, si une partie de ces dpressive se mettait  fumer de la beuh ce serait une catastrophe pour l'industrie.

----------


## Mingolito

Oui mais a n'arrivera jamais, vu que les politiques en France sont aux ordres des lobbies qui financent leurs campagnes (pharmaceutique, alcool,...), et qui sont contres, et qu'il n'y  pas de lobby du cannabis.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est de toute faon pas au programme des politicos dmagos, vu que les sondages sont contre.


En fait, si tu rflchis bien, on n'en sait absolument rien ! 
On peut bien nous raconter tout et son contraire,  partir du moment o a passe  la tloche, hop !, a devient une vrit -- mais *on n'en sait rien !*

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais a n'arrivera jamais, vu que les politiques en France sont aux ordres des lobbies qui financent leurs campagnes


En effet, mais il y a tout de mme de lespoir.
Le cannabis devient lgal dans de plus en plus d'endroits.

La France ne pourra pas tre  la trane ternellement, en plus c'est ici qu'on en consomme le plus ^^ lol

----------


## Grogro

> Pas s'tonner qu'il y ait de plus en plus de schizophrnes, de dislexiques et autres drgls du bulbe, quand une partie du monde te dit que c'est mal et que tu en vois partout...
> Pi fallait voir, plus loin, la manire des dealers de faire du bizness, et de Niro tirer sur un spliff bourr au libanais.
> Elle est o la vrit ? Il est o le bon chemin ? Ras l'bol et marre, tiens, fais tourner !


J'avais pourtant promis, mais pour le principe : Kamoulox.  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

Oui et donc on doit aussi interdire l'alcool parce que l'alcool rends parano, entre autres maladies graves, on tourne en rond.

Rien ne dis que le cannabis rends schizo, ou alors peut tre  trs hautes doses (par contre les schizos ne doivent pas en prendre).
Il y  pas plus de raisons d'interdire le cannabis (sauf au volant, au travail, ...) parce qu'il y  des risques sur 1% des consommateurs, pas plus que d'interdire l'alcool parce qu'il y  des risques sur 30% des consommateurs, ni d'interdire la voiture parce qu'il y  des accidents mortel (causs encore majoritairement par l'alcool rappelons le, et en 2eme par les psychotropes lgaux, et seulement en 3  cause du cannabis).

Le cannabis a t interdit sur demande du lobby du nylon, c'est tout, c'est donc une corruption prouve, donc l'interdiction du cannabis est illgale, le cannabis n'est pas pas illgal en thorie, c'est une simple plante mdicinale connue en tant que telle depuis  des millnaires.. Cette erreur est en train d'tre corrige dans le monde entier, sauf en France qui  les pires politiques au monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'avais pourtant promis, mais pour le principe : Kamoulox.


Je pense avoir compris.
Il pense que des maladies comme la Schizophrnie et la Dyslexie peuvent tre causes par la consommation de cannabis.
Ensuite il semble exprimer son mcontentement du fait que dans de plus en plus de films montrent le cannabis sous une bonne image. (quelque part a fait la promotion de cette drogue)
Enfin il a du mal  grer le conflit entre ceux qui disent "le cannabis va ruiner, ta vie, celles de tes proches, celles de tes voisins, celles de tes enfants, ta sant physique, ta sant mental, etc" et ceux qui disent "le dangerosit du cannabis se situe entre celle du th et celle du caf".




> Rien ne dis que le cannabis rends schizo, ou alors peut tre  trs hautes doses (par contre les schizos ne doivent pas en prendre).


On l'a dj trait a !
Le cannabis ne rend pas Schizophrne, mais les Schizophrnes ont tendance  prendre de la drogue.
Au final que les schizophrnes consomment du cannabis c'est plutt une bonne chose, a les sociabilise (paradoxalement) vu qu'ils sont oblig de crer des contacts avec des autres personnes pour se fournir.

Regardez l'extrait de l'mission d'Art il dure 2 minutes.
a parle de schizophrnie et de cannabis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme je suis absolument contre le cannabis, je suis donc pour le lgaliser. _Jean Luc Mlenchon_






Les arguments :
- Pour radiquer compltement le trafic il faut lgaliser
- Pour faire diminuer la consommation il faut lgaliser
Deviennent mainstream !

----------


## Grogro

Tant que c'est un gauchiste qui en parle, surtout un qui est diabolis par les mdias, on est encore loin de la fentre d'opportunit d'Overton. Quand les milieu libraux et les mdias conomiques s'empareront de cette argumentation, on franchira un seuil. 

Mme au PS, c'est encore tabou. C'est dire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on est encore loin de la fentre d'opportunit


C'est clair que la France est en retard par rapport  tout le monde au niveau du cannabis...
De plus en plus d'tats ou de nations lgalisent le cannabis rcratif.

Les Franais sont des gros consommateurs de cannabis.
Si le gouvernement tait logique il lgaliserait pour faire diminuer la consommation.
Le seul effet ngatif de la lgalisation c'est "les dealers perdront du revenu", mais est-ce vraiment grave ?

On dirait que certains lus ont intrts  ce que beaucoup de cannabis soit achet illgalement en France.
Un peu dans ce style :
Blanchiment dargent de la drogue: l'lue cologiste parisienne, mise en examen, dmissionne

Ou dans un autre genre :
Air Cocane: Une affaire o se croisent des pilotes, un jet-setteur, Sarkozy et Afflelou

Bon aprs... Des ministres qui gagnent de l'argent grce  la vente de drogue illgal il ne doit pas y en avoir tant que a.
Par contre des membres du gouvernement influenc par le lobby pharmaceutique c'est beaucoup moins rare...

----------


## Mingolito

Fillon devrais prendre Mlanchon pour le ministre du retour au liberts :
- Lgaliser le cannabis, donc passer d'une distribution cache  taxe : Profit !
- Lgaliser toutes les plantes qui somme toutes font bien moins de dommages que les drogues chimiques : champignons hallucinognes, coca, opium, chicha, etc...  donc passer d'une distribution cache  taxe : Profit !
- Supprimer les lois liberticides anti prostitution et r autoriser les bordels , donc passer d'une prostitution cache  taxe : Profit !
- Ne plus avoir de solidarit obligatoire  payer, supprimer : Asile politique, CMU, Allocs, RSA, ca doit tre fait sur une base volontaire : Profit !

Voila comment sauver la France avec moins de dpenses, et plus de rentres fiscales, facile  ::yaisse2::

----------


## ddoumeche

Hollande devrait inviter DSK au gouvernement vu qu'il cherche un nouveau premier ministre, j'ai entendu dire du bien de lui, et il pourrait lgaliser la prostitution.
Cela nous rapporterait au moins 1 point de PIB.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Du temps de la colonisation, le cannabis tait lgal en Algrie et se vendait sous forme de cigarettes chez le buraliste ...
Mme l'imam de mon village natal aux yeux rougeoyants tait un paisible et fervent consommateur ...
En plus  cette poque ,les consommateurs de cannabis n'taient pas  lgion...
Depuis l'indpendance cet article de buraliste est interdit ,ce qui a gnr des trafiquants de toutes sortes et a augment le nombre de consommateurs du fruit dfendu ...

Donc la thorie selon laquelle il rend schizophrne est dnu de tout fondement et c'est un argument de propagande des gens qui ne connaissent pas le cannabis et en ont peur videmment ....

Par contre l'effet d'accoutumance au cannabis doit examin de prs .
Un accoutume de  cannabis  sous privation peut subir un drglement dangereux du comportement ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> Fillon devrais prendre Mlanchon pour le ministre du retour au liberts :


Je vois que tu as un regard politique percant et tu devrais etre 1er conseiller et de Fillon et de Melenchon  la fois,qui ont beaucoup de points communs et s'ignorent car figs dans des positions de partis seculaires et dpasss...
Les dfauts des humains signals par toi n'etant pas pres de disparaitre (grands drogus, petits drogus,petites prostitus  la semaine, refugies ,immigrants, chomeurs-faineants et j'en passe ) autant les considerer  comme des vices humains inevitables et les taxer ....Ils sont en effet ,vus sous cet angle ,une source inepuisable de revenus pour les etats...
C'est  cette facon de voir qui rend semblabes ,identiques meme des partis d'extreme gauche et d'extreme droite...
Mon grand-pere payait  du temps de la colonisation un impot sur le revenu,sans faire aucune declaration de revenus (pauvre paysan),et il appelait cet impot d'une facon image :"l'impot sur la barbe",car il portait une barbe !!!

----------


## Mat.M

> Hollande devrait inviter DSK au gouvernement vu qu'il cherche un nouveau premier ministre, j'ai entendu dire du bien de lui, et il pourrait lgaliser la prostitution.
> Cela nous rapporterait au moins 1 point de PIB.


bonne ide...cependant avec DSK comme premier ministre on risquerait de vider les bourses pardon la Bourse, non juste un zeste d'humour  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> bonne ide...cependant avec DSK comme premier ministre on risquerait de vider les bourses pardon la Bourse, non juste un zeste d'humour


Pour une fois qu'on a un sex symbole, pas un mou du genoux comme Fillon, pas un nostalgique de mussolini comme Valls, pas un vendu de trotkyste comme Jospin, pas un sexiste mais au contraire un homme qui s'assume et aime les femmes, le Bertrand Cantat de la politique, ce serait idiot de se priver.
J'ai hte qu'il invite Marion Seclin  Matignon, il pourrait rconcilier les tweetonautes avec l'tat, et quand on a twitter dans la poche, on est lu, mme sans programme

----------


## Mingolito

DSK ministre prpos aux bordels, il serait pays pour ce qu'il fait dj bnvolement  ::bravo:: 

Des bordels taxs, c'est bon pour les finances et pour le tourisme...

Rappelons que c'est Caligula qui avait dj eu cette trs bonne ide en son temps.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour une fois qu'on a un sex symbole


Pour toi un violeur est un sex-symbol ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour toi un violeur est un sex-symbol ?


a c'est le progrs.
Les pratiques de certains sont devenu tellement gore que de plus en plus de choses sont tolres.

Ils y a pas mal de haut plac qui sont pdophile, donc en relativisant un type qui a viol quelques femmes ce n'est plus si grave...
Pour beaucoup DSK c'est juste un gars qui sollicite souvent les services de prostitus, ils ne croient pas qu'il ait dj viol quelqu'un.

Pour revenir au sujet du topic :

----------


## Mingolito

> Pour beaucoup DSK c'est juste un gars qui sollicite souvent les services de prostitus, ils ne croient pas qu'il ait dj viol quelqu'un.


C'est pas tout  fait a, quand il tait directeur du FMI on lui envoyait tout le temps des escorts, donc gratuites pour lui, pour pouvoir bnficier des subventions du FMI, a s'appelle de la corruption.
Problme, il s'y est tellement habitu que inconsciemment il s'est imagin qu'il avais un charme irrsistible et qu'il pouvais sauter tout ce qui bouge, et c'est ce qui  caus sa perte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand il tait directeur du FMI on lui envoyait tout le temps des escorts


Je ne suis pas son biographe, mais je ne suis pas sre que son addiction sexuelle soit apparu  ce moment l.
Il est plus probable qu'il tait dj un grand fan de sexe bien avant.

a devait dj tre le gars des maisons closes avant d'tre au FMI.

Tiens a me rappel un documentaire, l'histoire des banques qui donnent de la cocane et des prostitus  leur employs.
Mais j'ai oubli le titre...

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour toi un violeur est un sex-symbol ?


Loin de moi l'ide de le dfendre mais il n'a pas t condamn pour viol. D'ailleurs, un crivain l'a appris  ses dpends car il a fait cette mme erreur de jugement (ou diffamation au choix). Un personnage peut trs bien nous sortir par les trous de nez, nous pouvons trs bien tre convaincu qu'il lui a saut dessus mais il faut quand mme faire attention aux accusations faciles aussi.




> Problme, il s'y est tellement habitu que inconsciemment il s'est imagin qu'il avais un charme irrsistible et qu'il pouvais sauter tout ce qui bouge, et c'est ce qui  caus sa perte.


Non mais mme avant le FMI... Depuis un moment, il a un problme d'addiction / prdation sexuelle  mon avis.

----------


## Mingolito

> Je ne suis pas son biographe, mais je ne suis pas sre que son addiction sexuelle soit apparu  ce moment l.
> Il est plus probable qu'il tait dj un grand fan de sexe bien avant.
> 
> a devait dj tre le gars des maisons closes avant d'tre au FMI.


Je n'ai pas la mme vision que toi.
Premirement fan de sexe a veux dire quoi ? il doit pas tre le seul... Donc rien de rprhensible jusque la...

Deuximement avant que DSK a devienne a 



C'tait a :



Pas sur qu'il tait oblig de payer pour baiser  tout va, n'importe quel Don Juan peu avoir plus d'une partenaire par jour (c'est d'ailleurs devenu encore plus facile de nos jours avec Tinder), voir bien plus dans un club libertin. Jusque la tout va bien, que du trs normal. Rappelons que Chirac en faisait autant mais qu'il tait plus discret, meme VGE se vante dans son livre d'avoir pcho  tout va en tant que prsident.

C'est le FMI, la corruption et les escortes gratuites le problme, c'est a qui l' fait tomber aussi bas.

----------


## Invit

> Pas sur qu'il tait oblig de payer pour baiser  tout va, n'importe quel Don Juan peu avoir plus d'une partenaire par jour (c'est d'ailleurs devenu encore plus facile de nos jours avec Tinder), voir bien plus dans un club libertin. Jusque la la tout va bien, que du trs normal.
> 
> C'est le FMI, la corruption et les escortes gratuites le problme, c'est a qui l' fait tomber aussi bas.


C'est un tout  mon avis, c'est un problme gnral du show biz (il y a eu pas mal de problmes avec les joueurs de foot aussi si je me souviens bien). Avoir tellement d'argent qu'on ne sait plus si c'est gratuit ou payant, et avoir tellement de succs avec les nanas qu'on en arrive  penser que "non" veut probablement dire "oui".  mon avis, il n'en tait pas  son coup d'essai, comme beaucoup de mecs qui trempent dans ces milieux l (au sens sale ou figur, au choix  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le FMI, la corruption et les escortes gratuites le problme, c'est a qui l' fait tomber aussi bas.


Non mais pourquoi pas.

Cela dit si le type avait dj pour habitude de trs frquemment convaincre des femmes d'avoir des relations sexuelles avec lui et qu'il frquentait des clubs libertins, pourquoi le FMI l'a chang ? Le gars devait tre rod. En plus j'imagine que ce sont 3 funs diffrents : sduction / libertinage / escort, les escortes a doit pas tre le plus existant. (dans le sens o tu paies et elles disent oui)

Bon aprs on en entend plus trop parler de DSK.
La dernire fois que j'ai vu quelque chose c'est quand son pote est mort :
trange mort violente de lassoci franco-isralien de DSK
Je crois que DSK et son associ taient en train de faire du commerce avec la Russie ou un truc comme a, a n'a pas du plaire  quelqu'un vraisemblablement.

Tout a pour dire que DSK ce n'est pas le pire, au moins il ne touche pas d'enfant.
Alors que pour des gars comme Daniel Cohn-Bendit, Frdric Mitterrand, etc, c'est un peu plus flou.
Ils ont crit des trucs louches les mecs...

----------


## TallyHo

> et avoir tellement de succs avec les nanas qu'on en arrive  penser que "non" veut probablement dire "oui"


Je ne sais pas si on doit parler de "succs avec les nanas" ou d'changes de bons procds si j'ose dire. Je te nique et comme a tu peux profiter de la haute-socit. Elles payent avec leurs corps quoi. Rien de machiste hein... Il y a la mme avec les gigolos. Enfin pour moi, succs avec les nanas ou les hommes, ce n'est pas a... Je pense comme Thierry, le gars devait dj avoir un problme avant (je ne parle pas de libertinage mais d'un vrai souci psychologique) et le contexte n'a fait que l'accentuer.

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est le FMI, la corruption et les escortes gratuites le problme, c'est a qui l' fait tomber aussi bas.


Ta perspicacit  m'blouit de plus en plus  : en effet ,le coup de la bonne noire a du probablement tre mont de toute pice par l'administration machiavlique du FMI parce que DSK en faisait  sa tte...
Evidemment ,l'homme semble tre un faible cot sexualit ...
Trois armes en Politique, toujours les mmes, servent  attaquer Trois  points faibles de tout homme normal en Politique: l'argent, le vin et les femmes....

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas si on doit parler de "succs avec les nanas" ou d'changes de bons procds si j'ose dire.


Y'a de a, c'est clair. Mais certains et certaines ne font pas toujours trs bien la diffrence, et a se comprend, la frontire est assez floue. Quand tu couches avec quelqu'un, tu esspres souvent quelque chose, mme inconsciemment.
Mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que quand tu n'es en contact qu'avec des nanas qui disent "oui", ou qui disent "non", mais pensent "oui, oui, oui", tu ne conois plus le non. Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir les excuser, je dis juste que c'est plus frquent qu'on le croit. Les nanas ne portent pas forcment plainte dans ce cas l, parce qu'elles ont l'impression de ne pas avoir t assez vigoureuses dans leur "non".

----------


## Grogro

Surtout, DSK tait connu pour son fantasme de la soubrette et pour sa consommation intensive de prostitue. Rien de plus simple que de piger un tel bonhomme, c'est mme un truc vieux comme le monde.

Le cul, c'est souvent la faille n1 des hommes puissants. a a failli provoquer la perte de Bill Clinton, a pourrait provoquer la perte de Trump.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est un tout  mon avis, c'est un problme gnral du show biz (il y a eu pas mal de problmes avec les joueurs de foot aussi si je me souviens bien). Avoir tellement d'argent qu'on ne sait plus si c'est gratuit ou payant, et avoir tellement de succs avec les nanas qu'on en arrive  penser que "non" veut probablement dire "oui".  mon avis, il n'en tait pas  son coup d'essai, comme beaucoup de mecs qui trempent dans ces milieux l (au sens sale ou figur, au choix ).


Pour les footballeurs, j'avais lu qu'il y avait un lment aggravant : le dopage. Qui augmentait la libido. Des hommes jeunes, en bonne sant, dops au succs, au pognon et  des choses qui augmentent la libido... tu m'tonnes que parfois a pose des problmes.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien de plus simple que de piger un tel bonhomme


Je ne pense pas qu'il ait t pig il a juste eu "pas de bol" (a fait bizarre de dire a a propos d'un viol  ::(: ).
Il risquait de se faire prendre un jour et c'est arriv.

Surement que d'autres victimes avaient accept l'argent plus tt et n'ont pas fait d'histoire.

----------


## Grogro

Oh mais si il a t pig, a ne fait pas le moindre doute. Dis-toi que mme dans un htel 2 toiles tout est fait pour que la femme de mnage ne se retrouve jamais, jamais, face  papy en service trois-pices, la fleur au fusil. 

Regardez un peu ce que DSK tait en train de bricoler au FMI juste avant d'tre pig. Ses amis l'avaient de plus averti moins d'un mois auparavant du risque d'tre emptr dans un scandale sexuel.

----------


## ManusDei

> Loin de moi l'ide de le dfendre mais il n'a pas t condamn pour viol.


Non, il n'a effectivement pas t condamn pour viol.
Mais...
La passage important est celui-l :



> Perception.
> Cette brutalit, que DSK rfute - cest sa perception, pas la mienne -, M. nest pas la seule  lvoquer. Ainsi M.A., qui a effectu une prestation sexuelle avec lhomme politique en dcembre 2010  Washington en prsence de Paszkowski, Roquet et Lagarde, a elle aussi expliqu aux enquteurs avoir t choque par son comportement. Jtais sur le ventre allonge sur le lit et lui tait sur moi. Pendant notre rapport, jai senti que DSK tentait de me sodomiser. Je lui ai alors dit de ne pas continuer car je ne pratiquais pas la sodomie. E. [une autre prostitue, ndlr] est mme intervenue en disant darrter car je ne faisais pas a, en plus il navait pas de produit lubrifiant. Cest alors que David Roquet est all dans la salle de bains pour prendre un pot de crme hydratante []. Je nen revenais pas, David Roquet a donn ce pot de crme  DSK, puis David Roquet ma tenue sur le lit pour que la sodomie puisse se raliser alors que je ne voulais pas. Le rapport sexuel avec DSK sest termin par cette sodomie qui pour moi tait violente.
> 
> Dans la foule de cette audition de M.A., le parquet ouvre en mars 2012 une enqute prliminaire pour viol. M.A. disparat alors pendant six mois, silencieuse, ne se prsentant pas aux convocations de la justice. Puis envoie un courrier dans lequel elle explique quelle ne souhaite pas dposer plainte, que si David Roquet lui a tenu les mains ctait  titre de jeu sexuel, que si elle avait dans un premier temps refus le rapport anal, elle la ensuite accept. Considrant quil rsulte des dclarations crites de M.A. [] que celle-ci a eu un rapport sexuel librement consenti, le procureur classe sans suites la procdure. M.A. expliquera bien plus tard avoir pris peur et stre sentie lche par la police, son tmoignage ayant t publi par la presse juste aprs avoir t recueilli.


Si tu regardes un peu les dossiers lis  la prostitution, tu verras que la police ne prend que trs rarement les plaintes pour violences, et encore moins pour viol (c'est les risques du mtiers, ma bonne dame). Les plaintes pour viol c'est dj assez compliqu  faire reconnatre en temps normal mais quand en plus la victime est une "sale pute"...

----------


## Zirak

Nan pas que tout a ne soit pas intressant, mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal  voir le "rapport" (hahaha) entre les frasques sexuelles de DSK, et la lgalisation du cannabis ?  ::aie:: 

Il avait fum un joint quand il a sauvagement pntr Nafissatou Diallo ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour les footballeurs, j'avais lu qu'il y avait un lment aggravant : le dopage.


Le dopage drgle les hormones et diminue la libido. Pratiquant un sport qui est malheureusement trs atteint par ce flau, je peux t'en parler puisque je connais des pratiquants qui prennent de la testostrone, hormone et autres strodes.

Exemple : tu prends de la testo, tes glandes vont se mettre en pause car elles n'ont aucune raison d'en produire vu que tu t'en injectes. Ce qui diminue la production du sperme, les testicules perdent en volume, perte de libido et mme d'rection. Quand tu as fini ton cycle de dopage, tu dois prendre des mdocs pour relancer la production naturelle de testo, ce sont des mdocs qui sont dtourns de leur utilisation premire en gnral (genre des produits vtrinaires ou pour des maladies lourdes, des mdocs violents quoi).

Ce qui peut jouer sur le sexe, c'est les mdocs qu'ils prennent pour favoriser la vasodilatation pour augmenter le dbit sanguin (ce quia bien sur une incidence sur le pnis), la ventilation, etc... Mme si c'est prohib, ce n'est pas un dopage comme on l'entend mais plutt une utilisation dtourne de molcules.

----------


## psychadelic

> Exemple : tu prends de la testo, tes glandes vont se mettre en pause car elles n'ont aucune raison d'en produire vu que tu t'en injectes. Ce qui diminue la production du sperme, les testicules perdent en volume, perte de libido et mme d'rection. Quand tu as fini ton cycle de dopage, tu dois prendre des mdocs pour relancer la production naturelle de testo, ce sont des mdocs qui sont dtourns de leur utilisation premire en gnral (genre des produits vtrinaires ou pour des maladies lourdes, des mdocs violents quoi)..


J'imagine que si on combine testostrone et viagra, on fini par avoir les yeux rouges !  ::D:  (comme les lapins)

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron est pour la dpnalisation :
Dpnalisation du cannabis : la position d'Emmanuel Macron



> Je plaide pour une dpnalisation de la dtention en petite quantit du cannabis afin de dsengorger les tribunaux, crit Emmanuel Macron


La dpnalisation c'est pas suffisant, a pourrait mme empirer le problme parce que les dealers auront encore moins peur.
Bon aprs a fera faire normment d'conomie  l'tat, mais une lgalisation rapporterait des milliards par an, a crerait des emplois, a augmenterait le tourisme.

Bon aprs l'opinion de Macron on s'en fout, seul les mdias s'intresse  lui, les vrais gens en ont rien  foutre.

----------


## Mingolito

Entirement d'accord avec toi.

Si Fillon en avais vraiment dans le slip et qu'il tait pas soutenu par le lobby Chrtien il lgaliserais et taxerais le Cannabis pour en faire un vrai business et vider les prisons et les tribunaux, cela aurait un impact conomique colossal, rien que a aiderais  sortir de la crise, mais il ne le fera jamais sinon il aurais le lobby des chrtiens sur le dos, jsus ayant clairement pris parti pour le lobby du vin rouge  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne suis pas certains que chez Fillon il y ait un lien entre l'absence de volont de lgaliser le cannabis et le vote catholique...

Pour moi le vote catholique n'existe pas et de toute faon il est interdit de faire des statistiques.
tre catholique ce n'est pas grand chose, il suffit d'avoir t baptis tant petit et paf ! t'es catholique, quelque part a fonctionne comme a.
a doit toujours tre la religion N1 de France.
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cet acharnement avec cette religion.
Ils sont quand mme beaucoup plus souvent victime qu'agresseur...

Je ne pense pas que les catholique aient un problme avec la lgalisation du cannabis...
Et Fillon n'est pas trs catholique de toute faon.

Si un candidat PS ou UMP proposait la lgalisation totale du cannabis, je me mfierai quand mme...

----------


## Mingolito

Je parles des 1% de pratiquants, pas des baptiss qui iront 3 fois dans leur vie  l'glise : une fois pour le baptme, une fois pour le mariage, et une fois pour leur enterrement.
De ce que j'en connais c'est plutt des traditionalistes : Vin rouge = Oui , Cannabis = Non, mais bon il doit y avoir des exceptions.

Pour info c'est pas moi qui te moinse, du coup je t'ai pluss pour compenser (je sais qu'on s'en fou mais je suis accus faussement sur un autre fil je tiens  prvenir).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je parles des 1% de pratiquants


Ouais mais du coup ils sont peu nombreux et par consquent ils psent pas lourd dans une lection.
Je ne pense pas que la lgalisation du cannabis soit un motif suffisant pour ne pas voter pour un candidat.
Ce sera au programme de personne (peut tre Mlenchon).




> Pour info c'est pas moi qui te moinse, du coup je t'ai pluss pour compenser


C'est cool merci.
J'ai parl des catholiques sans leur cracher dessus c'est normal que je reoive 2 ou 3 pouces ngatifs. ^^

===

La France est en retard le cannabis rcratif est lgal dans plus en plus de pays.
Vivement qu'on lgalise, de la beuh cultiv en France a va tre super classe  :8-):

----------


## fredoche

Enfin c'est pas pour dire... mais de la beuh cultive en France ... c'est comme qui dirait ... "Ancestral"
Rcrative, textile, piscicole tout ce qu'on veut d'ailleurs.
Et perso moi tous ces levages artificiels faon poulet en batterie, a me fend le coeur. 
Rien ne vaut une plante cultive avec amour dans une  vraie terre sous un vrai soleil, avec de la nourriture bio.  ::fleur:: 


La dpnalisation existe quasiment de fait, mme dans ma bonne petite ville de chalon, je croise des odeurs de skunk tous les jours dsormais.

Aprs forcment t'as toujours des condamnations pour l'exemple, svre mme.
L'hypocrisie  la franaise me gonfle profondment, cette belle moralit de vitrine bien franchouillarde

Vendredi j'tais sur le march de Maastricht, j'y vais trs rgulirement  Maastricht, passant beaucoup de temps  Lige, et c'est la premire fois que j'ai senti cette odeur l-bas dans la rue. Une seule fois, de manire fugace.

A lige c'est pas rare par contre

Dire qu'il y a plus de 20 ans je faisais le trajet avec les potes juste pour aller fumer des trucs merveilleux des 4 coins de la plante en toute lgalit. Aujourdhui que je suis un mec bien  propre sur moi et rang des voitures je peux mme pas rentrer dans un coffee-shop l-bas. ::calim2:: 
je suis all voir l'expo de Jrome Bosch  S'hertogenbosch (Bois-le-Duc c'est des bourguignons l-bas  ::mrgreen:: ) pour les 500 ans du peintre... h bn pareil coffee ferm aux non-rsidents. Le mec qui gardait l'entre tait dpit de m'envoyer  Eindhoven ou je ne sais o. L'expo tait fantastique par contre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien ne vaut une plante cultive avec amour dans une  vraie terre sous un vrai soleil, avec de la nourriture bio.


Si t'aimes a, je te conseille de regarder les vidos de Jorge Cervantes (c'est un mec ultra connu dans le milieu, ces DVD "Ultimate Grow DVD" sont excellent, il a galement crit des livres).


Maintenant il va voir des cannabiculteurs en outdoor.

Depuis la lgalisation du cannabis dans plusieurs tats des USA, c'est devenu la folie.
Genre dans l'Humboldt County en Californie il y a la masse de producteurs qui maintenant font pousser des plantes organique en terre  lextrieur.




> La dpnalisation existe quasiment de fait


Ouais, donc la dpnalisation n'apporterait pas grand chose.
Jespre qu'il n'y a plus de tribunaux pour possession ou usage.




> je peux mme pas rentrer dans un coffee-shop l-bas.


Ah ouais ?
C'est pas cool, pourtant c'est l'UE, on devrait pouvoir entrer partout.

 Amsterdam des politiciens voulaient interdire les coffees aux Franais (et les pays qui ne touchent pas le Pays Bas).
Mais les franais venaient quand mme  Amsterdam sauf qu'au lieu d'acheter de la weed lgalement, ils allaient voir des dealers dans la rue.
Du coup la situation tait encore pire.
Maintenant les franais peuvent aller dans les coffees d'Amsterdam.

----------


## fredoche

Je n'aime plus a, je ne fume plus

Mme si quand je suis aux Pays-Bas, j'irai bien me fumer un petit oinj avec ma compagne qui n'a jamais gout et qui serait curieuse d'essayer. Moi perso de pouvoir commander un joint tout roul et m'installer tranquille  une table pour le fumer c'est juste une sensation que je trouve dlicieuse et terriblement dpaysante.
Visiblement c'est une rglementation locale, qui change d'une ville  l'autre. Ce n'est pas li aux franais, il faut pouvoir prouver sa rsidence aux Pays-bas je crois.  A s'hertogenbosch, j'avais pos la question trs surpris de me rendre compte que j'tais refus c'tait donc refus aux trangers, et il m'avait rpondu non, entre rserve aux rsidents. C'est une discrimination plus positive.

Quand  la culture outdoor, j'ai une certaine exprience, ancienne dsormais. En France h oui...

----------


## Mat.M

> Le cul, c'est souvent la faille n1 des hommes puissants. a a failli provoquer la perte de Bill Clinton, a pourrait provoquer la perte de Trump.


mouais...je crois que c'est aussi la faille de Mr Tout-le-Monde et des "mecs" qui frquentent ce forum  ::mrgreen::  n'est ce-pas ? 
N'allez pas me faire croire que ne produire des lignes de code c'est a qui apporte le bohneur absolu de votre existence...
 "ah non les sites X c'est pas fait pour moi" quelle belle hypocrisie !

lachs  Pattaya ou  Patpong ou  Amsterdam vous n'allez tout de mme pas me faire croire que vous jouez les vierges effarouches

de toute faon que l'on ne conceptualise pas un minimum sur le Q dans sa tte ,c'est que l'on n'est pas sain d'esprit; je vas pas faire tout une dmonstration freudienne ou lacanienne la-dessus il y  a des gens bien plus rudits  ce sujet que moi  ::mouarf:: 


Par contre oui je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, le fait de multiplier les conqutes fminines, l'apptit sexuel dmesur c'est ce qui caractrise les hommes puissants.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)lachs  Pattaya ou  Patpong ou  Amsterdam vous n'allez tout de mme pas me faire croire que vous jouez les vierges effarouches(.../...)


Dsol de te dcevoir, mais je prfre viter de ramener une MST  bobonne. J'ai sans doute un niveau de fantasme moyen pour un mec(donc trs lev), mais je sais me tenir, et j'ai dj refus des opportunits _de qualit_. Enfin, une seule, mais a m'a prouv que je savais me tenir.

----------


## fredoche

Ca peut tre surprenant  entendre, mais tant donn que nous sommes les 2 reprsentants d'une mme espce et qu'en rgle gnrale, notamment pour cette activit nous nous compltons bien, la sexualit est la faille non pas de Mr Tout-le monde, mais de tout le monde, et donc des femmes tout autant que des hommes.
Toute prtention contraire serait pur bullshit, ou beau roman  l'eau de rose, donc pur bullshit de toute faon
Elles fantasment grave, elles matent grave, elles ont envie au moins autant que nous et en plus ne souffre que peu de priodes rfractaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mouais...je crois que c'est aussi la faille de Mr Tout-le-Monde et des "mecs" qui frquentent ce forum  n'est ce-pas ?


Les hommes puissants peuvent avoir beaucoup plus de partenaires sexuelle qu'un homme normal. (Hollande peut se taper des jeunes actrices, pourtant il est moche, il a un corps de lche, il n'est pas drle)
Gnralement ils ne sont pas fidle, n'ont pas de code de conduite.
Les gars comme Bill Clinton, DSK, Bill Cosby, a aime bien violer les gens.




> le fait de multiplier les conqutes fminines, l'apptit sexuel dmesur c'est ce qui caractrise les hommes puissants.


Oui.
Les riches et puissants sont des malades mentaux quelque part...

Rien que pour vouloir tre lu il faut tre ambitieux, arrogant, mgalomane, orgueilleux, vaniteux et plein d'autres synonyme. (prsomptueux ?)

----------


## Zirak

Je ne suis mme pas sr de pouvoir lire autant de btises sur le forum 12-15 de JVC...

Srieux, quelqu'un te mettrait une tape sur la tte pour chaque normit que tu dis, t'aurais la mme tonsure qu'un moine...

----------


## TallyHo

> Les riches et puissants sont des malades mentaux quelque part...


Malade je ne sais pas mais dconnect oui, ils n'ont plus de cadre. Quand tu as un pouvoir financier et que tu peux tout avoir, comment veux tu avoir encore les pieds sur terre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> quelqu'un te mettrait une tape sur la tte pour chaque normit que tu dis


Sauf que si une telle chose arrivait je pourrai rpondre physiquement, du coup il est peu probable que la personne ritre ^^




> Malade je ne sais pas mais dconnect oui


Ouais.

Vous prenez super mal les exagrations quand mme.
C'est le bordel  l'crit, il y a plein d'effets qui sont mal rendu.
Ou alors faudrait utiliser des didascalies...

Enfin bref, je vais reformuler un peu.
Pour vouloir tre prsident il faut avoir une psychologie particulire.
Certains riches et certains puissants ont tendance  profiter de leur pouvoir.
Certaines femmes sont attir par le pouvoir et la richesse.

Dis comme a c'est un peu plus correct, mais c'est moins fun.
Et c'est triste on ne parle plus de lgalisation du cannabis.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vous prenez super mal les exagrations quand mme.


Non pas du tout, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond. Plus on a de pouvoir, plus on est tent de l'utiliser, plus on est dconnecte de la ralit et plus on attire les gens.

----------


## Mat.M

Attention aux personnes qui encouragent la consommation de substances illicites, ces personnes ne font que contribuer  amener notre socit moralisatrice et rationnelle vers la dcadence.
Et faire de nous des Mister Hyde au lieu de Docteur Jekyll tout comme Renaud et Mister Renard...
N'oubliez pas le sort que connurent des grandes cits comme Gomorrhe dans la Gense...qui fut dtruite par les Dieux pour mauvaises moeurs

D'accord pour tre un picurien et jouir des plaisirs de la vie mais selon certaines limites.
Donc puisque les ftes de Nol arrivent c'est vraiment pas bien de prparer une bche de nol comme un Space Cake que l'on trouve  Amsterdam.

Sinon vous finirez  courir nus dans la neige  vouloir pourchasser des rennes imaginaires ,  crier du Michel Sardou ou faire la Danse des Canards.

Sur ce bonnes ftes  tout le monde
 ::lefou::

----------


## TallyHo

> N'oubliez pas le sort que connurent des grandes cits comme Gomorrhe dans la Gense...qui fut dtruite par les Dieux pour mauvaises moeurs


C'est la version officielle... La vrit c'est que des barbares les ont attaqu en catapultant des boulets incendiaires. Comme les gens de la cit taient tellement dfoncs, ils ont hallucin en prenant a pour une pluie de feu divine. Il y a des crits l-dessus mais les mdias et historiens mainstream n'en parlent pas car il y a la pression des lobbys de l'industrie des herbes rcratives.



_Ceci est un message totalement loufoque._

----------


## Mingolito

*Cannabis plante mdicinale*

----------


## psychadelic

> *Cannabis plante mdicinale*


Et alors ??
Je vois pas en quoi le fait que le cannabis puisse avoir des vertus mdicinales puisse justifier une consommation libre  ::roll:: 
Beaucoup d'autres plantes sont aussi mdicinales, suivant leur dosage certaines d'entre elles peuvent aussi bien sauver une vie ou devenir mortelles.

----------


## Mingolito

- Dans ce cas pourquoi pas commencer par autoriser l'usage thrapeutique comme c'est le cas pratiquement partout dans le monde sauf en France ?

- Rappelle moi la raison de l'autorisation de l'alcool et du Tabac et des millions de morts provoqus, soit environ 10 000 fois plus de morts que le cannabis  ?  ::koi:: 

- Rappelle moi la raison de l'autorisation des somnifres  base de Benzodiazpine alors que la mlatonine fait 100 fois mieux et ce sans aucun effets secondaires, et que au contraire les Benzodiazpine font plus de morts au volants (anxiolytiques) que le Cannabis et que il  t prouv que les Benzodiazpine sont une drogue dure qui provoque l'accoutumance, sans compter qu'elles sont la cause de nombreuses maladies graves dont Alzheimer.... 

La vrai raison : les Benzodiazpines sont brevetes, donc il est possible de les vendre 20 fois le cot de production, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la mlatonine, une hormone, donc non brevetable, ou du cannabis, une plante, donc non brevetable, donc pas source de gros profits potentiels pour les labos, contrairement aux Benzodiazpines.

Pour mmoire, en France les politiques sont tous  la botte des labos, cela  t prouv maintes fois, exemple : Un politicien oublie son micro cravate et montre qu'il est achet par des lobbyistes. 
C'est pour cette raison que les labos vous empoisonnent et vous rendent malade ce qui leur permet de vous vendre encore plus de mdicaments nocifs pour soigner les maladies donnes par les mdicaments : Un tiers des mdicaments seraient inutiles ou dangereux, mais rembourss.

Le cannabis  t interdit illgalement sur demande du lobby du nylon, il n'y  aucune autre raison  l'interdiction de cette plante mdicinale millnaire qui soigne un trs grand nombre de maladies graves, et mme en usage rcratif (vapoter et non fum, fumer du cannabis est aussi toxique que de fumer du tabac) est 1000 fois moins dangereuse que l'alcool ou le Tabac. Le cannabis rcratif utilis en tant qu'anxiolytique naturel est bien moins dangereux que les Benzodiazpine ou encore l'alcool  ! Je rappelle que moi j'en consomme pas, mon avis sur ce sujet bas sur des raisons scientifiques, mdicales, conomiques,  lgales et historiques, et non pas par intrt personnel.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour mmoire, en France les politiques sont tous  la botte des labos, cela  t prouv maintes fois, exemple : Un politicien oublie son micro cravate et montre qu'il est achet par des lobbyistes.


Attention  ne pas gnraliser n'importe comment encore une fois...

Le fait qu'un politicien oubli qu'il a un micro, ne signifie en rien que tous les politiciens sont tous  la botte des labos.

D'ailleurs pour le politicien en question il tait question de lobbying de groupes de l'agro-alimentaire pas de labos pharmaceutique. 


Et il ne faut pas oublier galement, que comme le dit ce politicien (malgr tous ses dfauts), c'est que le lobbying en soit n'est pas un mal, tout le monde en fait, les mchants labos, et les gentilles ONG, le problme, c'est surtout de ne s'acoquiner qu'avec les mchants labos, par appts du gain, au lieu de le faire avec les groupes qui veulent amliorer les conditions de vie des gens.

Faire du lobbying, c'est surtout le fait de dfendre sa paroisse, mais la paroisse n'est pas forcment mauvaise. Le terme a une connotation pjorative  cause du but qui poussent la plupart  faire du lobbying, pas  cause de l'action elle-mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Attention aux personnes qui encouragent la consommation de substances illicites, ces personnes ne font que contribuer  amener notre socit moralisatrice et rationnelle vers la dcadence.


Personne n'encourage la consommation de substances illicites, par contre il y a des personnes qui prsentent des arguments pour que le cannabis reste illicite et d'autres personnes pour que le cannabis devienne licite.




> Je vois pas en quoi le fait que le cannabis puisse avoir des vertus mdicinales puisse justifier une consommation libre


Certaines personnes dfendent la lgalisation thrapeutique, pour que les malades puissent en profiter.
Le cannabis a de nombreux effets mdicinales, il pourrait aider beaucoup de patients, ce serait un mdicament naturel, organique et sans effet secondaire (a change des prescriptions actuel).
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannab....A9rapeutiques
Maintenant il y a une grosse mode des varits riches en CBD et pauvre en THC, c'est plus adapt  une utilisation thrapeutique.

Personnellement je trouve que la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique serait une bonne chose.
Mais la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif en plus, ce serait chouette.

----------


## TallyHo

> La vrai raison : les Benzodiazpines sont brevetes, donc il est possible de les vendre 20 fois le cot de production, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la mlatonine, une hormone, donc non brevetable, ou du cannabis, une plante, donc non brevetable, donc pas source de gros profits potentiels pour les labos, contrairement aux Benzodiazpines.


Que les gros labos soient pourris, je n'en doute pas et ils l'ont prouv de nombreuses fois. Mais je ne crois pas que ta raison soit valable car ils peuvent breveter sur le vivant, par exemple les OGM. D'ailleurs c'est une putain de connerie ce genre de brevets... On est tout simplement en train de privatiser la nature et pas un mot des colos, rien, que dalle... Bref c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je sais pas ce que a a donn mais l'UE avait un projet de loi vraiment atroce.
La Commission Europenne veut criminaliser lutilisation de semences non enregistres

Le projet c'est de forcer les agriculteurs  payer des graines qui sont dans un catalogue.
Il leur sera interdit de produire leur propre varit.
Parce que tu peux trs bien produire tes propres graines, d'ailleurs normalement a fait des plantes plus adapt au milieu.

a cote beaucoup trop chre aux agriculteurs de mettre leur varit dans le catalogue.
Jespre que lorsque la production de cannabis sera lgal dans l'UE, les producteurs pourront produire et cultiver leur graines.
a ferait chier que des boites comme Monsanto gre a...

----------


## TallyHo

C'est dj en place, tu ne peux pas vendre des graines hors-catalogue, graines qui sont choisies / cres non pas pour le ct nutritif (ce serait trop beau) mais pour le ct productiviste. Pour le bl par exemple, il pousse pas trop haut pour mieux passer la machine, charg en gluten pour tre plus facilement prpar / industrialis (c'est le gluten qui permet l'lasticit et la tenue de la pte), etc... Par contre, ils peuvent quand mme faire pousser des espces non-catalogues (souvent les vieilles espces originelles, les vraies graines quoi) et les exploiter pour faire leur pain par exemple : http://www.semencespaysannes.org/reg...ees_qu_117.php .

Et le plus dlirant de l'histoire... L'INRA et l'exprience de plusieurs paysans ont dj dmontr qu'il est plus profitable sur le long terme de rcolter des espces anciennes. Si a vous intresse, cherchez des comparatifs et des photos de champs de bls modernes et anciens... Rien  voir, mme visuellement, c'est saisissant. Par exemple pour le bl, d'un ct un beau champ blond bien touffu, de l'autre une espce de couverture blanche uniforme...

Aprs on nous dira que nous ne sommes pas sous influence des multinationales et blablabla... Quand on s'intresse  ces sujets, c'est une vidence que ce sont elles qui dictent les rgles conomiques, en agroalimentaire c'est le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, ils peuvent quand mme faire pousser des espces non-catalogues (souvent les vieilles espces originelles, les vraies graines quoi) et les exploiter pour faire leur pain par exemple.


Ah ben dans ce cas a va.
Si ils peuvent ramasser des graines et les utiliser l'anne d'aprs c'est bon.
Les graines OGM sur catalogue sont surement strile, de cette faon t'es oblig d'acheter des nouvelles graines chaque anne.




> Si a vous intresse, cherchez des comparatifs et des photos de champs de bls modernes et anciens... Rien  voir, mme visuellement, c'est saisissant.


Au Mexique il y avait des centaines de varits de Mas diffrentes.
Maintenant ils doivent en importer plus qu'ils en produisent, plein de varits ont disparu...

===
L'agriculture c'est devenu n'importe quoi.
C'est de la monoculture qui ncessite donc : engrais, insecticide, fongicide, herbicide, etc.
Le sol est mort, les rcoltes sont moins nourrissante et moins bonne.
C'est pratique pour les machines, mais pour le reste c'est pourri.

En France il y a moyen d'acheter du terrain dans une rgion un peu vide et de cultiver ses lgumes :



Les arbres fruitiers au bout d'un temps a doit devenir super rentable.

----------


## Mat.M

> Personne n'encourage la consommation de substances illicites, par contre il y a des personnes qui prsentent des arguments pour que le cannabis reste illicite et d'autres personnes pour que le cannabis devienne licite.


j'ai l'impression surtout que beaucoup de personnes ne comprennent pas le second degr et l'ironie donc la nuance...ce qui peut tre nfaste
C'est certain que sur un forum internet o les interventions ne sont que textuelles,l'ironie a ne se voit pas toujours

----------


## TallyHo

> Ah ben dans ce cas a va.
> Si ils peuvent ramasser des graines et les utiliser l'anne d'aprs c'est bon.


Non a ne va pas car ils ne peuvent pas les vendre sur le march. Donc a ne change rien au niveau des consommateurs finaux, ils boufferont toujours du bl trafiqu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai l'impression surtout que beaucoup de personnes ne comprennent pas le second degr et l'ironie donc la nuance...


C'est extrmement difficile  l'crit...
Souvent il n'y a strictement rien qui puisse indiquer l'intonation du texte.
C'est pas vident de comprendre l'ironie  l'crit...




> Non a ne va pas car ils ne peuvent pas les vendre sur le march.


Ah...
Jespre que pour le cannabis ce sera diffrent. (pour le vin a doit sans doute tre diffrent)

Si l'UE met au point un catalogue de graines de cannabis, il n'y aura que des varits sans intrt...
Bon aprs celui qui a les moyens peut faire entrer ses varits dans le catalogue.
Mais a avantage les grosses structures.

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme prvu :
Colorado : depuis la lgalisation du cannabis, les ados en consomment moins

Et sinon :
Hamon veut lgaliser le cannabis : est-ce que a a march ailleurs ?

----------


## TallyHo

Tenez... Voila de l'inspiration pour militer  ::D: 




> Comment Hollywood est devenu "Hollyweed" pendant le rveillon
> 
> Les clbres lettres du quartier de Los Angeles ont t modifies dans la nuit de samedi  dimanche : les deux "o" ont t remplacs par deux "e", formant ainsi le mot "weed", qui signifie cannabis en anglais.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/insolite/comme...eillon-2939651

----------


## souviron34

> Comme prvu :
> Colorado : depuis la lgalisation du cannabis, les ados en consomment moins


Comme prvu :

El Chapo and the Secret History of the Heroin Crisis (Esquire)




> If you wonder why America is in the grips of a heroin epidemic that kills two hundred people a week, take a hard look at the legalization of pot, which destroyed the profits of the Mexican cartels. How did they respond to a major loss in revenue? Like any company, they created an irresistible new product and flooded the market.



 ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme prvu


Ouais je l'avais dis lors de mon premier post, si tu lgalises une drogue, certains jeunes qui en consommaient vont aller vers plus fort et plus dangereux.

L'hrone ne deviendra jamais aussi populaire que le cannabis, donc c'est pas trop grave...
Mais en tout cas a montre bien que la lgalisation du cannabis a mis un stop au trafic de cannabis, puisque les cartels mexicains trafiquent de l'hrone maintenant.

Aujourd'hui l'hrone n'est plus la drogue la plus addictive.
Il y a des choses comme le crack et la mthamphtamine, niveau dpendances physique a peut tre au dessus de celle de l'hrone.
Il y a mme encore pire que la mthamphtamine, mais l je connais pas...
Je crois avoir entendu parler d'une drogue "crocodile" ou je sais pas trop quoi, en gros ceux qui en prennent ont 1 an desprance de vie.
Et sinon au Royaume Uni, il y a une sorte d'herbe synthtique lgal, des hronomanes ont dcroch de l'hrone parce qu'ils sont devenu accro  a.

===

Mais bon on ne peut pas comparer le cannabis avec les autres drogues.
C'est extrmement soft.

----------


## Ryu2000

Marseille : 150 personnalits militent pour la lgalisation du cannabis



> 150 notables marseillais ont publi une tribune dans le "JDD" pour une lgalisation contrle du cannabis.


Quand ils disent "lgalisation contrle" jespre qu'ils entendent par la qu'un citoyen franais peut crer son entreprise afin de produire et vendre les varits qu'il veut.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Comme prvu :
> 
> El Chapo and the Secret History of the Heroin Crisis (Esquire)


Tu sous-entend que la lgislation du cannabis pourrait provoquer une explosion des trafics de substances plus dures ? c'est possible mais cela n'a pas t le cas chez nos voisins, me semble-t'il.
Le malheur est que j'ai peu d'informations sur les traffic hors cannabis, en tout cas on sait que celui de la cocaine augmente et il probable que l'Amrique du Sud cherche de nouveaux marchs chez nous.

Ce qui sous entendrait aussi que lgaliser ou pas aurait peu d'impact sur la criminalit ? c'est probable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sous-entend que la lgislation du cannabis pourrait provoquer une explosion des trafics de substances plus dures ?


En ralit ce ne serait pas une explosion.
C'est juste que certains jeunes qui recherchent  braver l'interdit vont essayer autre chose que le cannabis.
Faudrait voir les stats mais j'ai l'impression que la consommation de MDMA doit tre relativement lev (surtout chez les jeunes femmes ?).




> Ce qui sous entendrait aussi que lgaliser ou pas aurait peu d'impact sur la criminalit ? c'est probable.


Non, ce n'est pas parce qu'une minorit de consommateur va rechercher  tester autre chose que la criminalit sera la mme.

Il faut voir que le cannabis est une drogue particulire, elle est considr comme tant la moins forte (beaucoup disent que la dangerosit du cannabis ce situe entre celle du caf et celle du th).
Il n'y a pas de dpendance physique avec la cannabis ( la limite on risque de devenir accro au tabac si on en met dans ses joints, c'est pour a que l'utilisation d'un vaporisateur est conseill, on peut galement cuisiner le cannabis).

Tout a pour dire que le cannabis peut toucher un large public, mais cet ensemble de consommateur ne va pas se dire "maintenant je vais tester un mlange hrone, amphtamine, cocane, ktamine".
Peut tre qu'un sous ensemble de cet ensemble va aller vers plus dur, mais c'est anecdotique.

Disons que le cannabis c'tait un interdit soft, pour ceux qui voulaient faire quelque chose d'illgal sans mettre leur vie en danger.
L'alcool est beaucoup plus destructeur que le cannabis.

====
N'oubliez pas non plus qu'aujourd'hui comme le cannabis est illgal en France, pour s'en procurer il faut passer par un dealer et certains ne vendent pas que du cannabis...
Si il tait lgal et qu'il y avait des "coffee shops" le consommateur n'aurait pas  frquenter de dealer, ils n'auraient donc pas moyen de se procurer plus fort.

En lgalisant le cannabis on dtruit normment "d'emplois" illgaux en France.
Le Maroc n'exporterait plus de rsine en France.
On produirait du bon cannabis, fabriqu en France, bio, on crerait de nouvelles varits, ce serait beau.

Il y a beaucoup plus de bon ct  la lgalisation que de mauvais.

----------


## virginieh

> Le Maroc n'exporterait plus de rsine en France.
> On produirait du bon cannabis, fabriqu en France, bio, on crerait de nouvelles varits, ce serait beau.


La tu rves completement, si un jour le cannabis est lgalis, a serait comme le tabac, il serait produit ou achet  l'tranger par l'tat, pas bio, pas de nouvelle variete, et tax un max. Ils autoriseront jamais la culture libre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il serait produit ou achet  l'tranger par l'tat, pas bio, pas de nouvelle variete, et tax un max. Ils autoriseront jamais la culture libre.


Tax un max a ok (cela dit si on veut que a soit efficace il faut que le prix du gramme lgal TTC soit infrieur au prix illgal).

Gnralement les cannabiculteurs sont attach au BIO, dans les pays o la production est devenu lgal, beaucoup produisent du bio.

Plein de nouvelles varits sont en train d'tre cr parce que c'est la mode du CBD (cannabis destin au domaine mdical car il dfonce pas).
Et de toute faon, t'as un mle d'une varit et une femelle d'une autre varit et PAF ! a fait une 3ime varit, c'est difficile  empcher...
Aujourd'hui il y a des graines femelles et des graines fminises pour viter a.

Dans certains pays de l'UE t'as le droit de cultiver tes plantes, du coup tu fais ce que tu veux, si tu veux faire du bio et crer des varits t'es libre.

Bon aprs les politiciens franais sont tous nul  chier, ils sont extremement en retard, ils sont incapable de prendre la moindre bonne dcision et ils n'y connaissent rien.
Mais si ils se renseignaient un minimum, ils comprendraient vite qu'il faut laisser les franais cultiver tranquille.

Il y a aura des limites, des contrles, etc.
a c'est normal, il faut des lois et les faire respecter.

----------


## fredoche

> Comme prvu :
> 
> El Chapo and the Secret History of the Heroin Crisis (Esquire)


Dsol mais ton article me laisse sur ma faim. Passionnant pour son cot "romance de la pgre" mais sans grand rapport avec le sujet ici, sinon qu'il enfonce des portes ouvertes en mettant en avant une perte de chiffre d'affaire qui dusse tre compense. Au passage 4 tats lgalisant et un seul commercialisant, a fait peu pour expliquer une baisse de 40 % du chiffre d'affaire.
D'autant qu'il faut pas se leurrer, ces trafiquants ont encore toute capacit  casser les prix et la rduction des risques judiciaires lis  la lgalisation leur laisse une certaine marge de manuvre. C'est ce qu'on appelle de l'conomie de march et le _business analyst_ romancier que tu cites peut aussi s'interroger sur cet aspect plutt que de donner dans le fait divers.
Et pourrais-tu expliquer o tu veux en venir en le citant ici ?




> Gnralement les cannabiculteurs sont attach au BIO, dans les pays o la production est devenu lgal, beaucoup produisent du bio.


Dans quels pays cette production est lgale ?
Mon exprience sur ce sujet et la frquentation assidue des FCF  une poque me laisse plutt penser que la plupart des cannabiculteurs sont trs attachs  une vision productiviste de la plante et de sa culture : un max de quantit, un max de puissance et un max d'effet, ce  grands renforts de tous les stimulants artificiels possibles et en faisant le choix des varits rpondant  ces critres.
Je crois que l'ide de "laisser faire la nature" n'est pas trs rpandue  au final

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans quels pays cette production est lgale ?


Ctait surtout aux USA, je regarde les vidos de Jorges Cervantes sur YouTube :
Il existe des associations de producteurs bio pour le domaine mdicale :


En plus c'est la mode des varits CBD.

Si on regarde les forums francophone de culture de cannabis, on voit que la culture bio est systmatiquement conseill  tout le monde.
Si tu vas dans un grow shop en France on va te conseiller des produits bio.
Essayer de produire le plus, ne va pas  l'encontre de produire bio.
L'effet, la quantit, la dure de production sont surtout influenc par la varit cultiv.

Bon on peut produire plus vite en utilisant un autre substrat que le terreau.
Il y a dj l'hydroponie, qui utilise de la laine de roche, des billes d'argiles, etc.
Et encore plus rapide il y a l'aroponie, les racines ne sont pas dans un substrat, elles reoivent l'oxygne et les nutriments directement (je raconte mal).

C'est un peu plus dur de faire du bio en hydroponie / aroponie, mais a ce fait.

Il y a des entreprises comme General Organics (a vient de General Hydroponics) qui vend de l'engrais et des des additifs bio :



Les cannabiculteurs prfrent le bio, car l'argument "le bio a meilleur gout" revient systmatiquement.
Quand la production sera lgal en France, des producteurs pourront se lancer en outdoor et toute l'argent qu'ils n'utiliseront plus en lectricit pour les lampes, les extracteurs, les ventilateurs, les pompes pourront tre investit dans du substrat, des engrais et des additifs bio.

Bon d'un ct il faudra aussi du cannabis cultiv avec des produits chimique.
Mais il sera moins chre et moins bon.

----------


## fredoche

Oui donc je connais bien a et tous ces produits estampills bio mais a ne remet pas en cause ce que je te dis sur les rsultats recherchs et la vison productiviste des choses .
C'est bio parce que a va tre organique ou au pire bio-compatible (genre sulfate de cuivre qui est un produit bio on ne peut plus chimique et toxique).

Cela tant la 1re vido qui traite des problmatiques de slection des semences, sur ce domaine des breeders je trouve a plutt intressant.

Pour le 2e, pour faire du jardin depuis des annes (18 ans maintenant) et pas seulement de la weed que j'ai fait de manire pisodique, je sais trs bien que tous ces produits en fin de compte ne servent pas  grand chose sinon contenter ces visions productivistes trs "agriculture moderne intensive".
Comme s'il fallait absolument nourrir les plantes, mais c'est le sol et le soleil qui nourrit les plantes, et toute la vie qui occupe ce sol.
Pour le reste du jardin, le gros n'est forcment synonyme de bon, le vite non plus.
H bien j'ai bien peur qu'il en aille de mme pour la marie-jeanne.
Il y a presque 25 ans de a, je goutais  Maastricht une petite herbe thai pousse sous le soleil et qui formait de jolies petites ttes toutes riquiqui... rien  voir avec les ttes monstres hollandaises... et bon dieu a dcollait grave avec un parfum sauvage.

Ces produits sont bios certainement mais tu peux faire des arbres de quelques graines de cannabis sans aucun apport. Et pour ce qui est de la floraison, une poigne de cendre de bois rpond en gnral bien  la problmatique.

C'est bio mais ce n'est pas la Nature, c'est comme ces poulets de 40 jours. On engraisse le vivant de manire compltement dsquilibre pour obtenir le plus gros le plus vite. 

On peut avoir une autre approche qui suppose de laisser du temps au temps, respecter la nature pour ce qu'elle est et elle se dbrouille trs bien toute seule. Etre sur des principes qui ont plus trait au respect des sols, des cycles, de la vie. Perma-culture, agrocologie (http://www.pierrerabhi.org/lagro%C3%...o%C3%A9cologie).
Mais pour a il faut l'essayer et ne pas se laisser tenter par toutes ces stimulations productivistes qui touchent fort ce milieu de la cannabiculture comme pour beaucoup de jardiniers quels que soient les domaines.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ok je croire avoir compris ce que tu veux dire.
En gros les varits d'aujourd'hui se sont loignes des varits plus naturel d'il y a 50 ans.
Parce qu'il y a eu de la slection naturel pour optimiser la production.
Genre si on fait un mlange entre de la White Widow et de la Big Bug a fait de la White Widow X Big Bug (a c'est old school).

Il existe des quipes qui visitent le monde  la recherche de varit de cannabis relativement naturel.
Genre Strain Hunters de Green House Seed Company :


Un des types de Green House est mort rcemment d'ailleurs (a n'a rien a voir avec les expditions).

L'humain recherche  produire plus, c'est un peu triste avec les poulets aux hormones.
Mais pour les bananes a va :

----------


## Ryu2000

A quoi ressemblerait la France si le cannabis tait lgalis ?



> "L'ide gnrale, c'est de rconcilier le cannabis et le made in France", explique le dput Alexis Bachelay, porte-parole de Benot Hamon. "De la mme manire que nous tions il y a quelques annes un important producteur de tabac, nous souhaitons mettre en place une filire agricole franaise du cannabis supervise par l'Etat."


Ils disent juste a pour gagner de la popularit.

Mais c'est quand mme cool de voir que l'ide avance.
Le concept de laisser les franais cultiver du cannabis en respectant la loi franaise va entrer dans la tte des gens.

C'est bien a donne de lespoir, dans quelques annes on pourra cultiver et vendre lgalement du cannabis en France et a c'est chouette.
Les trafiquants ne vont pas tre content par contre ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, triple post.
Normalement a ne ce fait pas, mais il y a de l'actualit l...

Des dputs ont dpos une proposition de loi pour la lgalisation du cannabis



> Le texte des 11 dputs, pour la plupart cologistes, propose  la cration dun monopole national de production et de distribution, la Franaise du cannabis, pour remplacer la prohibition actuelle au profit du crime organis . Ils estiment que cela permettrait la cration de 20.000  30.000 emplois dans lagriculture, lindustrie, le commerce et les services.


Dj "la Franaise du cannabis" c'est sympa comme nom.
L'tat devrait gagner entre 2 et 3 milliards d'euro par an, mais ya surement moyen de faire encore plus, si ya assez de touristes qui consomment.

Jespre que rapidement les franais pourront devenir agriculteur, afin de producteur leur cannabis cultiv en France.
Ce serait super chouette.

C'est une bonne solution pour crer des emplois, rapporter de l'argent  l'tat, stopper le trafic, faire baisser la consommation, que la France redevienne attractive pour le tourisme (parce que l avec les attaques terroristes c'est pas top, mais si il y avait des coffeeshops a passerait mieux, non ?).

----------


## Mingolito

a c'est une bonne nouvelle  ::ccool:: 

Mais je pense pas que a passe en France, pas avant quelques dizaines d'annes  ::aie::

----------


## psychadelic

> Dj "la Franaise du cannabis" c'est sympa comme nom.
> L'tat devrait gagner entre 2 et 3 milliards d'euro par an, mais ya surement moyen de faire encore plus, si ya assez de touristes qui consomment.


Dans tes milliards est-ce qu'on  une estimation du cot que cela reprsentera en terme de sant publique ou autres dpenses ?




> Jespre que rapidement les franais pourront devenir agriculteur, afin de producteur leur cannabis cultiv en France.


Pourquoi pas, j'espere qu'il y aura des contrles qualit et un encadrement sur les taux de THC admissibles

Faudra aussi pouvoir contrler la provenance, parce que si au final on se retrouve avec des produits cultivs par les cartels mafieux du Maroc ou d'ailleurs(comme c'est actuellement le cas); c'est pas super cool...

----------


## Mingolito

Le chanvre est cultiv depuis des millnaires en France... Et c'est encore le cas avec la version sans THC.

----------


## psychadelic

> Le chanvre est cultiv depuis des millnaires en France... Et c'est encore le cas avec la version sans THC.


Oui, et alors???
Je ne vois vraiment pas de rapport avec mon prcdent post...
peux tu argumenter stp ?

----------


## Mingolito

Par rapport  la "provenance", si je prends l'exemple des tats aux USA ou cela  t lgalis, ils ont crs de grosses productions locales, il y  eu pas mal de documentaires sur ce sujet.

D'ailleurs non seulement le chanvre est cultiv officiellement en France, mais aussi officieusement le cannabis...

----------


## psychadelic

> La tu rves completement, si un jour le cannabis est lgalis, a serait comme le tabac, il serait produit ou achet  l'tranger par l'tat, pas bio, pas de nouvelle variete, et tax un max. Ils autoriseront jamais la culture libre.


Au bout du compte le Canabis finira t'il par tre cot en bourse ???

----------


## psychadelic

> Par rapport  la "provenance", si je prends l'exemple des tats aux USA ou cela  t lgalis, ils ont crs de grosses productions locales, il y  eu pas mal de documentaires sur ce sujet.
> 
> D'ailleurs non seulement le chanvre est cultiv officiellement en France, mais aussi officieusement le cannabis...


Oh, je sais bien que "les lampes  bronzer" ne sont pas vendues uniquement pour avoir un teint hl, et on  tous vu dans les faits divers des histoires de plants de cannabis (ou autres) occupant des pices dans des appartements, parfois trs bourgeois.

Franchement tu ne m'apprend rien.
Je me pose juste la question de la qualit d'une production lgale sur le sol Franais.
Non pas que je pense qu'on soit incapable de produire France de la bonne qualit de chanvre; non je me pose juste la question de savoir si la qualit du produit sera encadr.
Je vois pas pourquoi un chanvre  4% de THC serai vendu au mme prix que du chanvre produisant 35% de THC, et si la production au del de 60% de THC serait interdite.

Parce c'est ce qui se passe actuellement avec le Lait.
Le lait produit en Allemagne par des vaches Holstein  des valeurs nutritives largement infrieures  celle des vaches normandes, alors que le prix du litre de Lait  la production est le mme en Europe.
(je suis sur que a va en amuser plus d'un, mais il me semble bien que la qualit reste un critre important de toutes faons)

----------


## Mingolito

a serais moi je dirais information aux consommateurs sur la provenance, et le taux de THC ?
Aux USA ils utilisent des sortes de nom de varits, comme des marques en somme.
A une varit correspond fatalement un taux de THC.

Mais mec, tu as fum ou quoi ? c'est pas prs d'arriver en France, la on parles de 10 dputs colo quoi...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans tes milliards est-ce qu'on  une estimation du cot que cela reprsentera en terme de sant publique ou autres dpenses ?


Ben en fait a va faire des conomies.
Les frais de "sant publique et autres dpenses" seront amoindri.
La loi ne rprimera plus les consommateurs, le nombre de consommateurs va diminuer donc moins de dpense.




> j'espere qu'il y aura des contrles qualit et un encadrement sur les taux de THC admissibles


Contrle qualit ok, mais ce serait surtout vrifi les produits autoris et que ceux qui font de l'outdoor ne polluent pas et n'utilisent pas trop d'eau.
Par contre je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi mettre un taux de THC admissible, moi je dis qu'il faut compltement laisser les producteurs crer leur varits et tant pis si le taux de THC est lev...
Bon aprs c'est pas forcment les mmes quipes :
- il y a ceux qui crer des varits
- il y a ceux qui produisent des graines et des boutures
- il y a ceux qui cultivent
- il y a ceux qui vendent

Dans les grandes surfaces non seulement on vend des bouteilles de Rhum de 100cL  55, mais on vend aussi de la "Grande Absente"  69.
Donc voil qu'ils viennent pas faire chier avec de la beuh  18% de THC (il parait que certaines varits atteignent presque 30%).




> Faudra aussi pouvoir contrler la provenance, parce que si au final on se retrouve avec des produits cultivs par les cartels mafieux du Maroc ou d'ailleurs


Ah mais ce ne sera que de la beuh franaise.
Ils vont vouloir faire de la traabilit.

Ce sera fini la rsine marocaine coup 12 fois.
Ce sera fini la rsine afghane...
Mais avec les sacs Ice-O-Lator on va rcolter de la rsine de tar.

Aux USA ils produisent des machines industriel de tares (extremement chre:












> Oh, je sais bien que "les lampes  bronzer" ne sont pas vendues uniquement pour avoir un teint hl


En fait on utilise des HPS pour la floraison (lampe de ville un peu orange, mais ils en font des spcial horticulture) et des MH pour la croissance (qui chauffe  fond).
Bon a c'est un peu vieux, maintenant il y a des histoires de lampe LED, de lampes co (CFL), etc.

Mais l'HPS 600W reste  un must (meilleur rapport lumen/watt par rapport  HPS400 ou HPS1000).




> Aux USA ils utilisent des sortes de nom de varits, comme des marques en somme.
> A une varit correspond fatalement un taux de THC.


Ce n'est pas qu'au USA qu'on utilise des noms de varits ^^
Par contre ce n'est pas parce que tu as des graines d'une varit (faut voir seeder, breeder aussi) que tu auras u taux de THC constant.
Et de toute faon c'est un peu dpass le THC aujourd'hui les cultivateurs regardent un paquet de trucs qu'ils appellent terrepine ou je sais pas quoi.
On voit les analyses dans les vidos des Grow Session de Green House :
https://growhd.tv/channel/Green-Hous...-Grow-Videos/3

Des fois ils comparent la culture en terre sans engrais avec la culture hydroponique.




> c'est pas prs d'arriver en France, la on parles de 10 dputs colo quoi...


Si a arrive dans 10 ans c'est dj pas mal.
Mais a peut arriver avant.
C'est un peu urgent, a pourrait aider le pays.
2 ou 3 milliards d'euros par an, plus les conomies a vaut le cot.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le lait produit en Allemagne par des vaches Holstein  des valeurs nutritives largement infrieures  celle des vaches normandes, alors que le prix du litre de Lait  la production est le mme en Europe.
> (je suis sur que a va en amuser plus d'un, mais il me semble bien que la qualit reste un critre important de toutes faons)


Dsol de faire un hors-sujet, mais tu sais quelle marque vend du lait Allemand ?
Ca doit pas tre marqu bien gros sur les tiquettes car je ne l'ai jamais remarqu (par contre je vais regarder si la marque que je prend "le petit venden" fait bien venir son lait de Vende  ::aie::  ).

Edit: bon, mes recherches sur internet montrent que la laiterie a ferm en 2014. Je comprend pas vu que j'en trouve encore  carrefour.

----------


## Grogro

> Parce c'est ce qui se passe actuellement avec le Lait.
> Le lait produit en Allemagne par des vaches Holstein  des valeurs nutritives largement infrieures  celle des vaches normandes, alors que le prix du litre de Lait  la production est le mme en Europe.


Tu peux nous en dire plus  ce sujet ?

Ma position sur la weed : lgalisation complte, dpnalisation de l'usage de toutes les drogues, maintien de la prohibition du shit, forte rglementation et taxation tatique comme pour le tabac. Et favoriser une filire 100% franaise bien entendu. Pour moi, il faut un taux maximal de THC. Toutefois, les tats ricains qui ont lgalis semblent s'en passer et on n'y observe pas la course  la puissance comme pour la weed hollandaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> forte rglementation et taxation tatique comme pour le tabac.


Ouais bof...
Si la taxe est trop leve les gens vont acheter un produit illgal au lieu de se rendre dans les endroits lgaux.
Je pense que les taxes sur le tabac doivent tre d'un ordre de grandeur proche de 500% parce que dans les pays sans taxe un paquet peut coter 1 il me semble.




> Pour moi, il faut un taux maximal de THC


Je ne comprend pas le principe, de toute faon c'est pas la course au plus haut taux de THC...
a ferait chier que le producteur se dise "merde j'ai dpass la limite je ne peux pas vendre ma rcolte",  la limite on peut dire "si tu dpasses 20% de THC t'as une petite taxe en plus".

Et de toute faon quand textrait de la rsine t'obtiens un taux de THC beaucoup plus lev...
Mais dans la weed elle mme a va...

De toute faon les connaisseurs ne cherchent pas une grosse dfonce stone Indica, ils veulent un high Sativa.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *L'Allemagne lgalise le cannabis  usage thrapeutique*




> Les mdecins pourront dsormais prescrire du cannabis  leurs patients souffrant de "pathologies graves" - cancers, pilepsie, sclrose en plaque - et ne pouvant bnficier de "thrapies alternatives", selon le texte de la loi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Article du Figaro :
L'Allemagne lgalise le cannabis  usage thrapeutique

C'est bien la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, c'est un dbut.
Les Allemands commencent en douceur.




> Les patients allemands pourront se procurer dans les pharmacies et sur ordonnance de l'extrait de cannabis ou des feuilles sches. Certains pourront aussi commander  l'tranger des drivs synthtiques du cannabis, comme le dronabinol.


C'est peut tre pas top en fait...
Dj c'est pas des "feuilles" mais des "fleurs" parce que dans les feuilles il n'y a pas assez des molcules qu'on recherche dans cette plante.
Et le Dronabinol a doit tre mauvais comme truc.

Il ne faut pas crer des mdicaments  base de cannabis il faut donner du vrai cannabis.
 la limite des varits CBD comme a les patients ne seront pas dfonc.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Et le Dronabinol a doit tre mauvais comme truc.


C'est juste la molcule active du cannabis(aussi appelle THC). Si c'est mauvais, alors le cannabis est mauvais. Il faut se renseigner avant de parler(j'ai trouv 3 dfinitions en 40 secondes de recherche, tu peux bien en faire autant). C'est ce qui fait du cannabis une plante active.




> Il ne faut pas crer des mdicaments  base de cannabis il faut donner du vrai cannabis.


Pourquoi? Pourquoi se priver du dosage prcis que permettent les mdicaments et que ne permet pas la plante, quel que soit son mode de fonctionnement? Sur des molcules un peu efficaces,  10% prs sur le dosage, on peut gurir une maladie grave - ou tuer le patient. D'ou l'intrt du mdicament parfaitement dos compar  une plante qui sera toujours moins prcise.

Je sais, c'est moins romantique. D'ailleurs, je consomme pas mal de tisanes - mais sans illusions : ce qui est sans danger est sans efficacit(ou presque).

----------


## Grogro

> C'est juste la molcule active du cannabis(aussi appelle THC). Si c'est mauvais, alors le cannabis est mauvais. Il faut se renseigner avant de parler(j'ai trouv 3 dfinitions en 40 secondes de recherche, tu peux bien en faire autant). C'est ce qui fait du cannabis une plante active.


C'est parce que "dronabinol" a sonne chimique, donc pas naturel, alors, forcment, c'est mauvais.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Il ne faut pas crer des mdicaments  base de cannabis il faut donner du vrai cannabis.


C'est quoi du "vrai" cannabis ? Du cannabis n'a pas t synthtis ? Je prcise que c'est une vraie question, je ne connais pas les implications de la synthtisation. Autre question : est-il ncessaire de synthtiser pour faire des mdicaments avec ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est juste la molcule active du cannabis(aussi appelle THC).


a ne fonctionne absolument pas comme a.
Il y a des dizaines et des dizaines de molcules actives dans le cannabis.
Le THC n'est qu'un truc parmi tant d'autre.

Tout le monde connait THC, CBD, CBN mais il y a aussi :
CBC ou cannabichromene ;CBL ou cannabicyclol ;CBV ou cannabivarol ;THCV ou ttrahydrocannabivarine ;CBDV ou cannabidivarine ;CBCV ou cannabichromevarine ;CBGV ou cannabigerovarine ;CBGM ou cannabigerol.
Et encore plein d'autres.

La science est encore trs loin de comprendre comment la nature fonctionne prcisment.
Le lait pour bb dans les boites d'aluminium n'arriveront jamais  cheville de la qualit du lait maternelle naturelle.
Les lgumes et fruits cultiv dans de la laine de roche (ou n'importe quel substrat hydroponique) n'arriveront jamais  la qualit des lgumes et fruits qui ont pouss naturellement dans une bonne terre.
Les mdicaments qui cherchent  imiter le cannabis ne seront jamais aussi efficace que le vrai cannabis.

L'engrais et le lait pour bb c'est la mme chose, ils ont regard les molcules qu'il y avait dans le vrai truc et on essay de faire une copie chimique.

Du THC pure a n'a aucun intrt...

Si on suit votre logique, a ne sert plus  rien de manger des fruits, des lgumes, de la viande, on peut juste manger des glucides, des protines, des lipides...
Et ben non !
Les glucides dans un fruit sont diffrents des glucides dans un autre fruit, etc (on va pas citer 150 exemples).

Il y a un truc qui est certains  100% c'est que les mdicaments du type Sativex ce sera toujours de la merde.
C'est a qu'il faut :

----------


## fredoche

> mais sans illusions : ce qui est sans danger est sans efficacit(ou presque).


Et pourtant un placebo est parfois diablement efficace compar au principe actif auquel il est confront, puisque parfois plus efficace

----------


## Grogro

> Et pourtant un placebo est parfois diablement efficace compar au principe actif auquel il est confront, puisque parfois plus efficace


Ce qui fait aussi le pouvoir d'un placbo (comme l'homopathie, l'acupuncture et autres fumisteries), c'est le praticien et surtout la relation entre le patient et le praticien. Ses qualits humaines donc. Quand le rapport de confiance s'instaure, c'est dj la premire tape de la gurison.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et pourtant un placebo est parfois diablement efficace compar au principe actif auquel il est confront, puisque parfois plus efficace


Mais mme avec un placebo il peut y avoir des effets secondaires(effet nocebo), et l je me demande comment ils grent  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Ce qui fait aussi le pouvoir d'un placbo (comme l'homopathie, l'acupuncture et autres fumisteries), c'est le praticien et surtout la relation entre le patient et le praticien. Ses qualits humaines donc. Quand le rapport de confiance s'instaure, c'est dj la premire tape de la gurison.


Oui 
mais tu sais que toute molcule destine  des usages thrapeutiques passe par des essais cliniques, et dans ce cadre on la compare  un placebo, sur le principe d'une tude en "double aveugle" pour justement liminer le biais de cette relation et de la prise en charge par le praticien/clinicien
L'homopathie qui m'interroge toujours beaucoup est une spcialit reconnue de mdecine gnrale dans nos pays. les granules d'arnica marchent furieusement bien je te l'assure.

Je ne crois pas du tout que l'acupuncture soit une fumisterie. On connait trs peu et trs mal le corps humain, ses manifestations, son fonctionnement global et unitaire mlant corps et esprit qui somme toute ne sont qu'une seule et unique chose.
Les sciences, la mdecine ont tendance  subdiviser les problmes, les parties du corps, les spcialits, les sujets d'tude, etc. Et de fait nous n'avons pas vraiment de comprhension gnrale du fonctionnement du corps humain (ou animal ou vgtal). Alors que beaucoup de pathologies traduisent un dysfonctionnement gnral o corps et esprit sont tous deux  luvre et o il n'est pas pertinent de les sparer. Ils ne le sont pas de toute faon, spars. Donc je crois qu'on devrait rester humble et ouvert  ce que l'on n'explique pas forcment. 




> Mais mme avec un placebo il peut y avoir des effets secondaires(effet nocebo), et l je me demande comment ils grent


 ::D:  Voir avec le psychologue  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> nous n'avons pas vraiment de comprhension gnrale du fonctionnement du corps humain (ou animal ou vgtal).


C'est prcisment pour cela qu'il ne faut pas essayer de dvelopper des mdicaments qui imitent les bienfaits du cannabis.

----------


## ddoumeche

Je ne sais pas si on en a parl mais notons la cohrence d'encourager la consommation de cannabis d'un cot et d'interdire la cigarette de l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> encourager la consommation de cannabis d'un cot et d'interdire la cigarette de l'autre.


D'accord le gouvernement essaient de dissuader les jeunes de fumer du tabac.
Mais personne n'encourage la consommation de cannabis.

D'ailleurs la lgalisation serait l'tape ultime pour diminuer la consommation.

Le consommateur n'est pas oblig de consommer du tabac avec son cannabis.
Il peut utiliser un vaporisateur, la vapeur est produite  une temprature plus basse qu'avec la combustion et du coup c'est moins dangereux.


Je trouve que la loi est dure avec le tabac.
Je ne sais pas si vous tes entr dans un bureau de tabac rcemment, mais l'ambiance est triste avec toutes ces photos choquantes.
L'enfant qui va s'acheter des bonbons  de quoi tre traumatis un peu.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne sais pas si on en a parl mais notons la cohrence d'encourager la consommation de cannabis d'un cot et d'interdire la cigarette de l'autre.


C'est excellent dans les cookies.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est excellent dans les cookies.


Ici il y a une recette du beurre de Montral si vous voulez ^^ :

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est excellent dans les cookies.


Voyons les mgots ne se digre pas, c'est bien le soucis

----------


## fredoche

Dans le genre une des raisons rcurrentes pour ne pas dpnaliser, c'est que le joint serait la premire tape vers d'autres drogues.
Mais personne ne fait le mme procs au tabac, qui est la plupart du temps la premire tape vers le joint, qui n'est donc plus du coup que la deuxime tape vers les autres drogues.

Enfin bon on parle mme pas de l'alcool, avec le petit geste pour gouter  tous les gamins, mme avant 10 ans. Et je plaide coupable, ma fille de 8 ans me demande quel gout a mon vin, et je l'invite  y goter. Cela tant a n'en fera pas une alcoolique pour autant. Serait-ce ici la premire tape ?

Ryu tu mets le doigt sur un des ressorts de la consommation du tabac, c'est que les buralistes sont aussi des vendeurs de bonbons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le genre une des raisons rcurrentes pour ne pas dpnaliser, c'est que le joint serait la premire tape vers d'autres drogues.


Lgaliser c'est mieux que dpnaliser, parce qu'avec la dpnalisation les consommateurs doivent utilis les services d'un dealer et la qualit du produit n'est pas forcment top (rsine marocaine coup 7 fois).
Alors que lgalisation, c'est des Franais qui produisent leur graines, qui font pousser leur plantes, qui rcoltent les fleurs et c'est vendu en France lgalement, c'est le top.

L'histoire du cannabis qui serait un ascenseur vers d'autres drogues, a ne fonctionne pas.
Par contre les gros drogus (MDMA, Cocane, Hrone, etc) fument quasiment tous des joints et boivent de l'alcool.
L'interaction avec le dealer n'est pas top, si un client lui demande du cannabis mais qu'il en a pas en stock et qu'il propose autre chose, il faut pas que le client accepte.
C'est pour a qu'il faut lgaliser, comme a plus de trafiquant et plus de dealer.




> Mais personne ne fait le mme procs au tabac, qui est la plupart du temps la premire tape vers le joint, qui n'est donc plus du coup que la deuxime tape vers les autres drogues.


Non mais a c'est une connerie, le truc qui revient systmatiquement c'est : "tous les drogus ont commenc par le lait".




> on parle mme pas de l'alcool


L'alcool est dans les moeurs.
C'est comme dans la chanson de Matmatah :



> Non bien sr le ptard n'lve pas la raison
> Je le conseille tout de mme avec modration
> *Comme cet alcool qu'on prend jusqu' la draison*
> Et pour quelques noys est devenu passion
> Mais l'glise ne dit rien la cirrhose a raison
> *Voir un homme tituber ne choque pas la morale
> Mais l'alcool tant lou vous est parfois fatal*


En plus la France est catholique et il y a le sang du Christ.

L'alcool est une drogue violente, dprimante, forte dpendance psychique, forte dpendance physique.
Comme il est omniprsent, a doit tre ultra dur pour un alcoolique d'arrter.
Parce qu'un hronomane peut arrter de voir ses copains hronomane, mais un alcoolique ne peut pas viter de voir de l'alcool.

 partir de 5g/L de sang tu peux devenir momentanment aveugle.
L'alcool fout le gros bordel dans le cerveau.
Le champ de vision, les rflexes, l'quilibre sont rduits.
Et il a des partis du cerveau qui ne fonctionnent plus (c'est pour a qu'on dit que c'est un lubrifiant social).
Le lendemain peut tre horrible.

Il y a une question de dosage, boire une bire c'est pas pareil que boire 70cL de Rhum, dAbsinthe ou de Gin.
Mais c'est normal parce que l'alcool fait parti de notre socit, a fait des sicles et des sicles que les Franais consomment de l'alcool.

Le cannabis c'est pas la pure tradition franaise.
Aujourd'hui nous somme le plus consommateur, mais a fait pas des sicles que c'est comme a.

Le cannabis est  des annes lumires de la violence de l'alcool.
Il n'y a pas de dpendance physique, on peut pas se retrouver  ramper comme avec l'alcool.
Si tu consommes "trop" de cannabis au pire tu t'endors.
Alors que trop d'alcool, c'est la violence...




> les buralistes sont aussi des vendeurs de bonbons.


Ils vendent aussi des journaux (par contre personne en achte) et des magasines.
Mais le mur de paquet de cigarette fait flipper sans dconner.

----------


## Zirak

Petite question, ryu2000, tu es consommateur de cannabis / shit ? Tu as dj eu  faire  des "dealeurs" ? Tu as dj essay d'autres drogues ? Tu frquentes des "gros drogus" ou des alcooliques ? 

Non parce que bon, la aussi, c'est incroyable le nombre d'neries que tu peux raconter...

La moiti des trucs que tu racontes, que ce soit sur les drogus ou les dealeurs, on dirait juste les gros clichs des films / sries, voir mme le discours de la propagande gouvernementale anti-drogue... Et le pire, c'est que tu nous ressorts a, en demandant la lgalisation... xD

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as dj essay d'autres drogues ? Tu frquentes des "gros drogus" ou des alcooliques ?


Non mais j'ai vu tous les Drogues et Cerveaux d'Art.




> Non parce que bon, la aussi, c'est incroyable le nombre d'neries que tu peux raconter...


Alors l faudra tre prcis parce que j'ai les documents officielles pour prouver ce que je dis.




> La moiti des trucs que tu racontes, que ce soit sur les drogus ou les dealeurs, on dirait juste les gros clichs des films / sries, voir mme le discours de la propagande gouvernementale anti-drogue...


Des dealers qui vendent autres choses du cannabis et d'autres trucs a existe.
Un client qui cherche du cannabis a existe.
Aprs si le client veut de la beuh et que le vendeur n'en a pas, mme si on lui propose autre chose, dans 99% des cas il prendra rien ou alors c'tait dj un drogu.

D'aprs moi l'argument "lgaliser le cannabis, permettrait aux consommateurs de ne plus frquenter de dealer" est tout a fait valable.
Si on prend l'ensemble des dealers on doit trouver quelques personnes louche dans le tas.

Normalement la lgalisation du cannabis devrait tre invitable en France (si seulement nos dirigeants n'taient pas si nul  chier).
a fait des annes qu'on devrait pouvoir cultiver et vendre ce qu'on veut, tant qu'on respecte les rgles.

----------


## halaster08

> D'ailleurs la lgalisation serait l'tape ultime pour diminuer la consommation.





> Alors l faudra tre prcis parce que j'ai les documents officielles pour prouver ce que je dis.


Je veux bien les documents officiels l-dessus.





> a fait des annes qu'on devrait pouvoir cultiver et vendre ce qu'on veut, tant qu'on respecte les rgles.


C'est dj le cas, la rgle actuelle actuelle c'est non pour le canabis, mais tu peux cultiver des patates sans soucis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je veux bien les documents officiels l-dessus.


Il suffit d'aller voir dans les tats o le cannabis rcratif a t lgalis et  chaque fois la consommation a diminu :
Colorado's Teen Marijuana Usage Dips after Legalization




> C'est dj le cas, la rgle actuelle actuelle c'est non pour le canabis


Faux ! En France on a le droit de cultiver du chanvre, mais ce sont des varits industriel avec un taux de THC extremement faible (<0.2%).

Il faut rapidement changer les lois pour autoriser les Franais a produire et  vendre du cannabis sans limitation de THC.
a devrait finir par arriver  moins que la France veuille rester en retard sur le reste du monde...

Toutes les tudes montrent qu'il y a beaucoup de bons cts et quasi pas de mauvais.

----------


## Zirak

> Il suffit d'aller voir dans les tats o le cannabis rcratif a t lgalis et  chaque fois la consommation a diminu :
> Colorado's Teen Marijuana Usage Dips after Legalization


Et tu lis les liens que tu fournis, ou juste le titre ? 

En l'occurrence, ce n'est pas la consommation dans l'tat entier qui a diminu, c'est la consommation dans les lyces, o c'est pass de 22%  21,2%.

Et encore ce ne sont pas les chiffres complets par rapport  tous les lycens de tous les lyces de l'tat, mais une tude base sur 17 000 *volontaires*.

Cet cart peut juste tre le fait qu'entre 2011 et 2015, le nombre de volontaire "fumeurs" rpondant  cet tude, a diminu.

Et on sait tous, que tous ceux qui fument du cannabis, aiment bien le crier sur les toits, la preuve, c'est la seule question que tu as esquiv dans mon message prcdent.  :;):  

Bref, ce lien ne dmontre pas ce que tu avances. J'espre que tu en as d'autres ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'espre que tu en as d'autres ?


Je ne retrouve plus les articles pour le moment, mais j'ai entendu cet argument plusieurs fois et je sais que des statistiques le montres, j'ai juste pas le temps l.
Au pire on a qu'a attendre que le Canada lgaliste le cannabis rcratif et on regardera les statistiques de l'volution de la consommation.
Mais il y a toutes les raisons de croire que la consommation va diminuer.
Ceux qui veulent franchir linterdit arrteront.
L'tat pourra enfin faire quelque chose d'efficace pour convaincre les jeunes je ne pas consommer de cannabis.

Mais j'ai trouv d'autres liens :
Colorado Crime Rates Down 14.6% Since Legalizing Marijuana
Lgalisation du cannabis, consommation, cots et ventuelles recettes pour l'tat : o en est-on en France ?



> secrtaire d'tat aux relations avec le Parlement et mdecin de profession pointait les failles du systme en soulignant que "l'interdiction actuelle n'amne pas une diminution de la consommation".


10 Arguments in Favor of Legalizing Cannabis



> 6. Legalization Hasnt Led to Increased Use Among Teens and Minors


Heres Why Cannabis Legalization Doesnt Lead to Higher Teen Use Rates

Et de toute faon je ne parlais pas de a.
Je parlais de ce que j'ai dis dans le poste  propos du cannabis et des drogues (alcool, hrone, etc).

La consommation de cannabis n'augmente pas aprs la lgalisation, mais de toute faon elle pourrait augmenter ce ne serait pas grave, puisque ce serait des fleurs franaise.
Donc la qualit serait top.
Il n'y aurait aucun danger, en tout cas beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins qu'avec l'alcool.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne retrouve plus les articles pour le moment, mais j'ai entendu cet argument plusieurs fois et je sais que des statistiques le montres, j'ai juste pas le temps l.
> Au pire on a qu'a attendre que le Canada lgaliste le cannabis rcratif et on regardera les statistiques de l'volution de la consommation.
> Mais il y a toutes les raisons de croire que la consommation va diminuer.
> Ceux qui veulent franchir linterdit arrteront.
> L'tat pourra enfin faire quelque chose d'efficace pour convaincre les jeunes je ne pas consommer de cannabis.


Mouais, je ne suis pas certaine de la validit de l'argument non plus. Franchir l'interdit (dans le sens "illgal") n'est pas le but recherch  mon avis. Faire ce qui est mal vu par papa-maman, c'est plus l'ide. Et encore, je pense que c'est une raison qu'on a tendance  surestimer (comme celle de l'influence des copains). Un changement de la lgislation n'y changera rien.
Au fond, est-il important de savoir si une lgalisation entranera une diminution du nombre de fumeurs de shit ? Si on est un minimum cohrent, on accepte que les gens fassent ce choix.

----------


## Mingolito

> Mais j'ai trouv d'autres liens :
> Colorado Crime Rates Down 14.6% Since Legalizing Marijuana


a c'est bon a  ::ccool:: 

Parce que la solution de Valls pour grer le problme de la surpopulation pnale c'est de construire plus de prisons, mais ce qu'il na pas compris c'est que plus de prisons -> plus de cots -> plus de taxes et impts -> plus de chmage -> plus de criminalit.
Donc encore une fois le remde politique (socialiste) est pire que le mal.

La solution c'est le retour aux liberts et  la libre entreprise (logiquement un programme de droite mais la France  la droite la plus conne du monde) : dpnaliser le cannabis (et rtablir la peine de mort mais c'est un autre dbat), 50% de prisonniers en moins, normment de couts en moins (justice, flics, prisons,...) et normment de recettes fiscales et de travail lgal en plus (moins de chmage, plus de TVA, charges URSSAF , IR et IS rcolts).

Rien que de lgaliser le cannabis a serais sans doute suffisant pour sauver la France du dsastre conomique socialiste.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dpnaliser a ne sert quasiment  rien. (il y aura toujours du trafic)
La loi sera un peu moins occup avec le cannabis, c'est pas mal, mais avec la lgalisation on fera vraiment beaucoup mieux.
C'est vrai que la police et les tribunaux perdent beaucoup trop de temps (en plus a cote chre  l'tat) pour traiter des affaires de cannabis.

La lgalisation ce sera plusieurs milliards d'euro  l'tat chaque anne, des emplois dans la production et la vente, un mdicament sans effet secondaire pour normment de patients, etc.

Ce genre d'article explique la situation mieux que moi :



> La dpnalisation "ne permettrait pas de collecter de nouvelles recettes fiscales", note Terra Nova. "En revanche, elle entranerait une rduction significative du cot public de la rpression (cots policier, judiciaire et carcral)." Bilan : une conomie budgtaire de 311 millions d'euros par an, lie surtout  la division par sept des cots policiers.
> (...)
> Une *lgalisation sans mainmise tatique*. Dans ce cas le bnfice serait encore plus important pour les finances publiques,  hauteur de 2,2 milliards d'euros par an.
> Ce que la lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait  l'Etat

----------


## fredoche

> partir de 5g/L de sang tu peux devenir momentanment aveugle.


Si tu n'es pas alcoolique mais un consommateur occasionnel d'alcool, cette dose a de fortes chances de te tuer.
Tue s vraiment dans la zone rouge, le double de ce quelqu'un de normal est capable d'absorber sans sombrer dans le coma




> Petite question, ryu2000, tu es consommateur de cannabis / shit ? Tu as dj eu  faire  des "dealeurs" ? Tu as dj essay d'autres drogues ? Tu frquentes des "gros drogus" ou des alcooliques ?


A part la 1re ou je ne suis plus de ceux-ci, je peux rpondre positivement  toutes les autres questions.
Quel est le sens de ta question ? Doutes-tu du caractre criminel de ce genre de trafic quand il s'applique au cannabis ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu n'es pas alcoolique mais un consommateur occasionnel d'alcool, cette dose a de fortes chances de te tuer.


C'est clair que c'est pas moi qui vais arriver  ce niveau...
Moi avec une bire je suis dj bourr, j'ai pas l'habitude.

Mais il existe des personnes dans le monde qui sont all beaucoup plus loin.
Un Polonais survit  un taux de 13,74 grammes d'alcool
11 g, un impensable record d'alcoolmie

En fait  propos de l'alcool j'aurai du donner cette vido :



L'exemple de la brve perte de vision c'est un truc ultra rare, j'avais pas a retrouver d'article la dessus.
C'tait un mauvais exemple.
L il y a une petite liste :
Alcool et cerveau

----------


## Zirak

> A part la 1re ou je ne suis plus de ceux-ci, je peux rpondre positivement  toutes les autres questions.
> Quel est le sens de ta question ? Doutes-tu du caractre criminel de ce genre de trafic quand il s'applique au cannabis ?


Non, je doute juste que Ryu2000 sache vraiment de quoi il parle, et que la moiti de ce qu'il raconte, ne correspond pas tellement  la ralit des faits, comme d'habitude, c'est juste une srie de clichs ou de gnralisations. 

Ca fait plus de 20 ans que je ctoie des "drogus" (du ptard, en passant par les acides, les "trips", la coke, l'hro, les champis, la mdma et autres), et donc des "dealeurs", je peux moi aussi rpondre positivement  ces questions. 

Et je ritre que la vision qu'il a des dealeurs, c'est juste un clich de Julie Lescaut ou Navarro, idem pour un certain nombre d'autres de ses affirmations.

Le dealeurs louche qui te propose un truc plus fort gratos pour te rendre accro, au fin fond d'une ruelle sombre, je n'ai jamais vu a de ma vie, et mme si cela doit bien exist, a doit tre quoi, mme pas 5 % ? En gnral, le "dealeur" c'est un pote ou un collgue de boulot, qui deal vite fait pour avoir sa propre conso gratuitement. Les vrais gros dealeurs, en 20 ans, je peux les compter sur les doigts d'une main ceux que j'ai crois.

Des vrais trafiquants, y'a pas grand monde qui les croisent, la grosse majorit des consommateurs ne croisent que des mecs au bout du bout de la chaine, les "grossistes" n'ont pas pignon sur rue et en gnral ils ne prennent pas le risque de vendre des petites doses  des inconnus.


Si un hronomane arrte de voir ses potes, a va pas le faire dcrocher pour autant, c'est loin d'tre aussi simple... Une addiction, a se soigne, que cela soit la drogue ou l'alcool ou n'importe quoi, surtout avec ce genre de trucs qui peuvent entrainer certaines ractions physiques fortes lorsque tu commence  tre en manque.


Si tu consomme "trop" de cannabis, au pire tu t'endors ? LOL

Dj, j'en envie de dire que a dpend "comment" tu le consomme, et aussi de l'habitude que tu as, mais je peux certifier qu'en consommer "trop", a peut aller de te filer la gerbe,  te filer des hallucinations, voir  un bon gros malaise, suivant la faon dont c'est pris (une petite part de cake bien dos ? )


Et puis nous ressortir le couplet sur la France catho et le sang du Christ...

Ca marchait ptet y'a 80 ans ce genre d'argument, mais les jeunes d'aujourd'hui, qui essaient de se bourrer la gueule le plus vite possible, je pense qu'ils en ont rien  carrer du sang du Christ...

Etc Etc

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le dealeurs louche qui te propose un truc plus fort gratos pour te rendre accro, au fin fond d'une ruelle sombre, je n'ai jamais vu a de ma vie, et mme si cela doit bien exist, a doit tre quoi, mme pas 5 % ? En gnral, le "dealeur" c'est un pote ou un collgue de boulot, qui deal vite fait pour avoir sa propre conso gratuitement.


Non mais d'accord, mais faut essayer de chercher des arguments pour la lgalisation.
Il existe des dealers qui vendent pas que de la beuh et du shit, mme si c'est quasiment jamais arriv qu'un gars qui cherche du cannabis reparte avec de l'hrone c'est thoriquement possible.
Ou alors avec les frquentations, tu vas chez ton dealer, il y a ses potes drogus, tu sympathise avec eux, du coup t'as des potes drogus et peut tre qu'un jour t'essaieras.
C'est comme ceux en festival qui prennent du MDMA ou de la cocane.

Et pis a fait chier, tu vas chez ton dealer qui te vend un peu de beuh, et il a ses potes tox tout pourri, qui bougent tout le temps comme si il taient en manque et qui ont les dents qui claquent.
a fait chier.
a ne m'est pas arriv mais thoriquement des dealers qui ont des potes tox c'est possible.




> Si un hronomane arrte de voir ses potes, a va pas le faire dcrocher pour autant, c'est loin d'tre aussi simple...


Oui c'est vident que a ne suffira pas, mais c'est un dbut...
Les hronomanes peuvent rechuter rien qu'en voyant une cuillre (pour ceux qui s'en injectaient).
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'au dbut si tu veux arrter lhrone, il faut dj arrter de frquenter ceux avec qui tu consommais de l'hrone (c'est l'tape 1).
Tu peux pas arrter de frquenter des gens qui boivent, vu que tout le monde boit.
Il y a de l'alcool partout (dans les grandes surfaces, dans les publicits, dans les bars,  la radio,  la TV, au cinma, etc).
Tu vois pas de l'hrone  tous les coins de rues.




> a peut aller de te filer la gerbe,  te filer des hallucinations, voir  un bon gros malaise


C'est rare quand mme...
La gerbe si t'as bu, c'est moins rare, car le cannabis multiplie les effets des autre drogues.




> Et puis nous ressortir le couplet sur la France catho et le sang du Christ...


C'est les murs du pays, a fait depuis le dbut que les Franais picolent, mme avant qu'ils ne soient Franais d'ailleurs.
Mais le "sang du Christ" a joue quand mme historiquement.
Si le texte avant t "Il prit le spliff et l'alluma et dit prenez et fumez en tous ceci est mon corps livr pour vous, vous fumerez ceci en mmoire de moi".
Le cannabis serait dans les murs franais.
La France est connu pour le pain et le vin, c'est marrant quand t'y pense.

===
Enfin bref c'est important de sparer des choses comme le th, le cannabis et le caf et des choses comme l'alcool, le MDMA, les anti dpresseurs.

----------


## fredoche

tu caricatures d'autres caricatures zirak

Oui le collgue de boulot ou le pote te fournit, mais lui aussi se fournit, et in fine le trafic c'est a et d'un point de vue lgal, ils sont tous "coupables" (la tte surtout  ::): )
Oui le truc gratuit jamais vu moi non plus, mais le ptard a cet esprit d'change, comme l'alcool, et  la limite on commence tous comme a. T'as toujours quelqu'un pour te faire essayer un truc, mme les dopes les plus dures et les plus chres.

Il y a bien des gens qui gagnent de l'argent, beaucoup d'argent avec a. Ils font pas forcment beaucoup de vagues, ont tendance aujourd'hui  se planquer dans des bleds paums, mais tu peux finir par les rencontrer, c'est juste une question de quantit. En gros  partir de la savonnette, le pain de 200-250g tu peux rencontrer du monde "rellement" impliqu. Les grossistes c'est sur, jamais pour le commun des mortels.

Moi 20 ans en arrire j'allais parfois acheter mon chichon dans les quartiers de Grenoble, a ressemblait fort  ce qu'on nous montre aujourd'hui de certaines banlieues... on tait loin de l'ambiance copain copain mme pour un 10g

Aprs je trouve effectivement l'alcool trs traditionnel et trs ancr dans nos murs, d'autant plus dans la rgion o j'habite 
Pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas : http://mercurey2017.fr/
Saint-Vincent tournante ce WE  Mercurey, l tu as des trucs forts et gratuits distribus gracieusement par des dealers ayant pignon sur rue, des vrais grossistes en plus  ::mouarf:: 


M'enfin le Mercurey, blanc surtout, c'est juste du bonheur  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

La Ville de Berne veut autoriser la vente de cannabis en pharmacie
_L'tude doit examiner la faisabilit d'une vente dans les pharmacies. Les participants  cette exprience doivent tre gs de 18 ans au moins, tre domicilis  Berne et avoir consomm du cannabis. Une pharmacie leur sera dsigne._

L'Allemagne va cultiver son propre cannabis
_Le gouvernement allemand a donn son accord pour entamer la production de son propre cannabis  usage thrapeutique, a annonc vendredi l'Agence du cannabis de l'Institut fdral allemand pour les Mdicaments et les Appareils Mdicaux (BfArM). Les premires rcoltes sont attendues pour 2019._

----------


## Grogro

Le supermarch du shit  Strasbourg (parait-il) : http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/drogu...e-macdo-116309
http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/crocn...-keller-116873

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le supermarch du shit  Strasbourg


L'article dit : "En moins de 5 minutes, me voil avec ma drogue dans la poche, de l*herbe* frachement arrive dAmsterdam.".
a semble trop beau pour tre vrai.

Par contre "Je me vois directement orient par un  guetteur , 15 ans  peine, qui me fait un petit signe de tte pour mindiquer la direction  prendre." semble vrai.
J'ai entendu parler d'un systme, les acheteurs attendent dans un coin, un mineur en scooter vient prendre la commande, il va chercher la commande, revient et l'change se fait.
Les voisins doivent pter un cble parce qu'un scooter qui fait l'aller retour en boucle a doit gaver.

----------


## tbc92

Je lis diffrents messages disant : 'Il faut lgaliser le cannabis, des tudes ont prouv qu'en le lgalisant, la consommation n'augmentait pas'.

Quand on prend cet argument, c'est qu'on est conscient que le cannabis est nocif, et on rassure les gens : on peut lgaliser ce produit qui est nocif, la consommation n'augmentera pas.


Insuccs de la politique de prohibition : Avant de juger du succs ou de l'insuccs de la politique de prohibition, il faudrait qu'il y ait une politique de prohibition. La politique actuelle vis-a-vis du cannabis est une politique de tolrance surveille. Et cette politique russit-elle, ou choue-t-elle ? Le discours officiel, c'est que le cannabis est interdit. Mais normalement, personne ne croit ce discours des politiques. Normalement, tout le monde a compris que le cannabis est tolr. 
Pour juger du succs d'une politique, il faut savoir quels taient les objectifs, ou les engagements de la dite-politique.  Clairement, les objectifs actuels ne sont pas de rduire  0 la consommation de cannabis.

Les seules vraies sanctions qui peuvent s'appliquer pour les consommateurs de cannabis, c'est en cas d'accident de la route, aprs avoir consomm du cannabis. Dans ce cas, les assurances ne jouent pas, et a peut coter trs cher. 
Mais comme il arrive que de toutes faons, le consommateur de cannabis un peu accro roule sans assurance, voire sans permis, a ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## Invit

> Normalement, tout le monde a compris que le cannabis est tolr.


Ce n'est pas ce que disent les chiffres (ni les personnes concernes d'ailleurs).




> Les interpellations pour usage de cannabis, en lger recul par rapport  2009 (- 2 %), reprsentent toujours 90 % des interpellations pour usage de stupfiants (les donnes 2010 sont les dernires disponibles). Leur nombre a augment de 65 % par rapport  lanne 2000.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand on prend cet argument, c'est qu'on est conscient que le cannabis est nocif, et on rassure les gens : on peut lgaliser ce produit qui est nocif, la consommation n'augmentera pas.


Selon comment on regarde le caf, le th, le sel, le paractamol, etc, sont plus nocifs que le cannabis.
Le cannabis est dconseill chez les adolescents, comme le tabac et l'alcool.
Mais consomm de faon responsable, le cannabis n'est pas dangereux. (c'est comme le vin qui peut tre bnfique si c'est un verre pendant un repas de temps en temps).
Gnralement ce qui est dangereux avec le cannabis c'est les produits ajout  la rsine marocaine, mais si c'tait des ttes franaises interdit aux moins de 18 ans, y'aurait pas de problme.
Le danger du cannabis, c'est isolement et perte de motivation chez les adolescents.




> Mais comme il arrive que de toutes faons, le consommateur de cannabis un peu accro roule sans assurance, voire sans permis, a ne change pas grand chose.


Alors a c'est bas sur rien du tout...
J'attend les statistiques.

Parfois on entend parler de conducteur qui conduisent depuis 20 ans sans permis, ce qui signifie qu'ils n'ont jamais t contrl :
- sans le port de la ceinture
- en excs de vitesse
- avec un taux d'alcoolmie suprieur  0.5g/L
- tlphonant en conduisant

Moi je crois qu'une partie de ceux qui conduisent sans permis, font excessivement attention de respecter toutes les rgles. (ils font pas d'accident)
Mais de toute faon il n'y a aucun lien entre cannabis et conduite sans permis...

=====
Si le cannabis est interdit en France, c'est en partie parce que l'industrie pharmaceutique  de l'argent  perdre.
Et qu'il y a peut tre des lus qui sont dans le trafic de drogue :
Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause

----------


## Mingolito

La prohibition du Cannabis ne peux pas marcher parce que quand il y  des millions de consommateurs on ne peu pas crer des millions de postes de flics et encore moins des millions de places en prison (programme Valls au passage).
D'autant que tout cela est ridicule vu que la raison de l'interdiction du Cannabis c'est pour radiquer totalement la production du chanvre pour laisser la place au nylon.
Si la raison de l'interdiction du cannabis serait sa dangerosit, il faudrait interdire le tabac, l'alcool, la morphine dans les hpitaux, les anxiolytiques et les somnifres, les anti dpresseurs chimiques, tout un tas de mdicaments inutiles et dangereux comme les statines, et mme le sucre et tous les produits sucrs (jus, biscuits, gteaux, bonbons, ...), les pesticides, l'aluminium dans l'eau du robinet et dans les vaccins, pratiquement tous les colorants chimiques et les conservateurs, ainsi que le sel de nitrite dans les charcuteries, les nanos dans les produits alimentaires, et bien d'autres choses...

Dans les hpitaux aux USA le cannabis est en train de remplacer la morphine, car le cannabis provoque bien moins de risque d'accoutumance que la morphine...

----------


## psychadelic

> D'autant que tout cela est ridicule vu que la raison de l'interdiction du Cannabis c'est pour radiquer totalement la production du chanvre pour laisser la place au nylon.


mince alors !, les lobby du Nylon sont en guerre contre le cannabis maintenant !!

sinon le cannabis ne reprsente aucun danger pour nos socit, tiens, l'autre jours j'ai crois dans le RER une petite bande de jeunes c** en train de chercher des noises avec tout ce qui passait, et a sentait fort le cannabis.
A un moment ils s'en s'ont pris  une grand mre avec ses petits enfants, et a commenait  tre trs malsain, puis des flics sont arrivs trs vite, heureusement.

Alors sincrement, je doute fort qu'ils se seraient permis un tel comportement aussi dbile s'ils avaient ts "clean".


Je me fiche un peu qu'on finisse par lgaliser ou non le cannabis, les problmes sociaux perdureront, les comportements  risque et toute la btise humaine restera inextinguible, mais franchement le cannabis, a aide pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les lobby du Nylon sont en guerre contre le cannabis maintenant


Historiquement c'est peut tre une des raisons de la premire interdiction du cannabis aux USA.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marihu...937#Background
a parle de *DuPont*  un moment, c'est le genre d'entreprise qui ont fait du lobbying pour interdire le cannabis.
Plusieurs industries ont beaucoup  perdre avec la lgalisation du cannabis.




> une petite bande de jeunes c** en train de chercher des noises avec tout ce qui passait


Si a se trouve ils avaient bu de l'alcool, mang des chips, on doit les interdire aussi ?




> mais franchement le cannabis, a aide pas.


Sauf pour les nombreuses utilisations thrapeutique du cannabis.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannab....A9rapeutiques
Vous avez tous du voir l'effet du cannabis sur un patient atteint de Parkinson ou du syndrome de la Tourette.

===
Il faut lgaliser le cannabis et vite, a ferait conomiser des milliards (police, tribunaux, etc), a ferait gagner des milliards (production, vente, impt, etc), a crerait des jobs, a mettrait fin au trafic, la qualit serait top.
Il n'est pas impossible que a fasse diminuer le nombre de consommateurs.

Ou alors on commence dj par cannabis thrapeutique, mais on laisse les franais produire le cannabis thrapeutique (des varits CBD si vous voulez).

----------


## bergi

> et a sentait fort le cannabis.
> A un moment ils s'en s'ont pris  une grand mre avec ses petits enfants, et a commenait  tre trs malsain, puis des flics sont arrivs trs vite, heureusement.
> 
> Alors sincrement, je doute fort qu'ils se seraient permis un tel comportement aussi dbile s'ils avaient ts "clean".


Si, si j'ai dj vue "plein" de jeune dsuvr foutre la merde sans tre sous l'effet d'un quelconque produit stupfiant....Et je parle d'il y a 20 ans....

Puis soyons srieux 2mn.... le couteau ne fait pas le criminel .....





> mais franchement le cannabis, a aide pas


J'aurais tendance  dire que si car le comportement que tu dcris de jeune tant agressif c'est loin des effets habituel du canabis....C'est plutt le contraire...

----------


## Mingolito

> mince alors !, les lobby du Nylon sont en guerre contre le cannabis maintenant !!


Ah oui a te parais dbile  toi aussi ? et bien le pire c'est que c'est vrai :

<<*La conspiration pour interdire le cannabis* :
William Randolph Hearst (Citizen Kane) et la Hearst Paper Manufacturing Division pour Kimberly Clark possdaient des forts de production normes, et produisaient  80% des produits de papeterie. Le grand pre de Patty Hearst, un destructeur de l'environnement pour sa propre fortune, perdra des millions de dollars si le chanvre fait son entre pour remplacer le bois.
Pendant la mme priode en 1937 la socit DuPont cra un processus de fabrication du plastique  base de ptrole et de charbon. Le rapport annuel comptable de DuPont demandait aux actionnaires d'investir dans la nouvelle division ptrochimique. Maintenant il tait possible de fabriquer  partir de ptrole des matires comme le plastique, le cellophane, le cellulod, le mthanol, le nylon, le zigue dacron etc etc. L'industrialisation du cannabis avec le chanvre 100% naturel sera ruine par les entreprises DuPonts.
Andrew Mellon devenu secrtaire des finances et le plus gros investisseur chez DuPont. Il mit son neveu, Harry J. Ansliger  la tte des bureaux narcotiques et drogues dangereuses. Les plus riches organisaient des runions secrtes. Le cannabis ou Chanvre tait dclar dangereux et menaant pour leurs milliards. Pour mettre leur dynastie en scurit il fallait absolument faire disparatre le Cannabis. Ils ont choisit le nom d'une rue mexicaine obscure : "Marijuana" et ont forc ce mot  entrer dans l'esprit du peuple en utilisant la presse.
La manipulation des Mdias :
Une vague ou hausse journalistique se produisit dans les mdias  la fin des annes 1920-1930. Les journaux de Hearst faisaient paratre des histoires affreuses au sujet de la Marijuana. Les dangers de la Marijuana taient en premires pages. Le peuple voyait tous les jours des catastrophes de toutes sortes soit disant lies  la Marijuana, des accidents de voitures graves, aux histoires de basse morale. Les films au cinma comme Reefer Madness (1936), Marijuana: Assasin of Youth (1935) et Marijuana: The Devil's Weed (1936), n'taient que propagande des industriels pour crer un ennemi. Le but tait d'obtenir le soutien du peuple pour que les nouvelles loi anti-marijuana passent. Source>>




> sinon le cannabis ne reprsente aucun danger pour nos socit, tiens, l'autre jours j'ai crois dans le RER une petite bande de jeunes c** en train de chercher des noises avec tout ce qui passait, et a sentait fort le cannabis.
> A un moment ils s'en s'ont pris  une grand mre avec ses petits enfants, et a commenait  tre trs malsain, puis des flics sont arrivs trs vite, heureusement.


Parce que ca aura pas t pire avec de l'alcool ?  donc tu es pour l'interdiction, de l'alcool ?




> Alors sincrement, je doute fort qu'ils se seraient permis un tel comportement aussi dbile s'ils avaient ts "clean".
> Je me fiche un peu qu'on finisse par lgaliser ou non le cannabis, les problmes sociaux perdureront, les comportements  risque et toute la btise humaine restera inextinguible, mais franchement le cannabis, a aide pas.


Bah si, la lgalisation a aiderai, parce que au lieu de donner des milliards au grand banditisme et d'encourager des gosses (les mineurs ne  vont pas en prison sauf en cas de meurtre ils sont donc relchs) a quitter l'coles pour gagner 10000 euros par mois avec la vente du cannabis, il serait possible de donner des milliards  la prvention contre toute les drogues (alcool, tabacs, ...) , et de donner plus d'emplois pour la production et la vente lgale aux majeurs au lieu de crer des couts normes pour la socit : flics, justice, prison...

Lgaliser n'augmente pas la consommation, elle la diminue.

----------


## tbc92

> Lgaliser n'augmente pas la consommation, elle la diminue.


Puisque tu cites cela comme argument, c'est que tu considres que l'objectif des politiques devrait tre de diminuer la consommation de cannabis.
Pourquoi faut il diminuer la consommation de cannabis ? Parce que cette consommation est nocive. 

Voil un premier point sur lequel on est d'accord.

----------


## psychadelic

> J'aurais tendance  dire que si car le comportement que tu dcris des jeunes tant agressif c'est loin des effets habituel du cannabis....C'est plutt le contraire...


Ils avaient commenc  dlirer sur les gosses (visiblement ils revenaient de dineyLand) et la grand mre  leur avait reproch de fumer dans le RER. En rponse l'un de ces dbiles lui  souffl sa fum sur le visage et a s'appelle une agression.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> J'aurais tendance  dire que si car le comportement que tu dcris de jeune tant agressif c'est loin des effets habituel du canabis....C'est plutt le contraire...


Pour en avoir fait l'exprience perso, et observ chez des amis, je peux te confirmer que fumer du cannabis en quantit relativement importante et sur la dure, provoque des comportements colrique en plus de rendre parano et dpressif.

pour apporter ma vision des choses, la dpenalisation est plus que souhaitable, mais la lgalisation pose quand mme un souci de sant publique qui me pose souci. Franchement, pour la grande majorit des gens le cannabis est vraiment malsain, mme si je connais des cas o c'est pas le cas. 
Aprs si on accompagne a d'une vrai campagne de com pour expliquer les mfait et mettre en place un suivi pour les consommateur pourquoi pas.

----------


## Mingolito

> Puisque tu cites cela comme argument, c'est que tu considres que l'objectif des politiques devrait tre de diminuer la consommation de cannabis.
> Pourquoi faut il diminuer la consommation de cannabis ? Parce que cette consommation est nocive. 
> Voil un premier point sur lequel on est d'accord.


Que sais-tu de ce que je "considre" ou pas ?
Et en quoi cela  une importance ?
Je ne donne pas mon avis on s'en fou et ce d'autant que le cannabis j'en ai jamais pris, mme pas une fois, je rtablis les *vrits historiques et scientifiques*, que tu aurai pu trouver par toi mme en surfant un peu.

Exemples : 
- Consommer du cannabis est nocif pour les enfants, pour travailler, et conduire, la on est comme l'alcool, et en cas de lgalisation a ne change rien, consommer du cannabis dans ce cas de figure doit tre interdit.
- Consommer du cannabis thrapeutique prescrit comme antidouleur en remplacement la morphine est une bonne solution alternative, car la morphine est une drogue dure qui provoque une accoutumance et une dpendance grave.
- Consommer du cannabis  but thrapeutique pour soigner certaines maladies comme le cancer et bien d'autres maladies semble efficace, en fait l'huile de cannabis semble tre trs efficace contre le cancer, bien plus que certains mdicaments chimiques vendus hors de prix non seulement dangereux mais  l'efficacit nulle.
- Consommer du cannabis rcratif modrment et occasionnellement n'est pas pire que de boire de l'alcool, en fait les tudes montrent que c'est moins grave que l'alcool qui est class drogue dure pire que l'hrone.

Cependant comme anti stress je prconise non pas les "psychotropes" en gnral mais la rsolution des problmes qui causent le stress, le sport, la mditation, et aussi beaucoup baiser (trs utile d'aprs les tudes), je ne prconise ni l'alcool, ni le cannabis...

Parfois dans la vie on fait pas ce qu'il y  de mieux mais le moins pire, le pire n'est pas le cannabis, le pire c'est l'alcool.

Je prcise que le cannabis  but thrapeutique doit tre ingr par exemple sous forme d'huile ou "vapot", certainement pas fum.
"Fumer" du cannabis est aussi pire que de fumer du tabac pour les poumons.

Le cannabis est depuis des millnaires une plante mdicinale, elle doit tre prescrite correctement pour tre utile dans certains cas et non mal utilise.

Si l'interdiction des drogues avait t faite suite une tude scientifique et pidmiologique, et non faite sur pression du lobby du nylon, l'alcool (drogue dure) aurait t interdit et le cannabis (drogue douce/plante mdicinale) aurait t autoris, comme ce qui est fait  juste titre dans les pays musulmans.

Ceci dit  titre personnel je ne suis pas pour l'interdiction de l'alcool (consomm avec modration) puisque c'est ce que je fais  ::aie:: 

Mais je trouve que cette interdiction du cannabis est une farce pitoyable, c'est aussi dbile que si on avais interdit la valriane, la passiflore, le tilleul, ou encore la camomille, plantes mdicinales "psychotrope" je le rappelle.



Dtruit tes neurones et tes organes lgalement, et meure d'une cirrhose du foie  40 ans, c'est lgal  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

> la dpenalisation est plus que souhaitable, mais la lgalisation pose quand mme un souci de sant publique qui me pose souci.


C'est marrant je pense exactement l'inverse.

La dpnalisation a va faire que les dealers risqueront moins.
Du coup a va continuer dans la rsine marocaine coup  n'importe quoi, les trafics, etc.

Alors que la lgalisation, a va permettre  des franais de produire en suivant des rgles pour produire un produit de qualit suprieur.
On va crer des emplois, rcuprer une taxe, etc.
Vous ne trouvez pas que ce serait mieux d'avoir des lieux lgaux destins  vendre de l'herbe lgalement (contrle de carte d'identit obligatoire  l'entre) plutt que d'aller dans la rue chercher un dealer ?

L'tat pourra utiliser une partie des bnfices pour aider ceux qui ont un problme avec le cannabis (c'est pas compatible avec tout le monde).
Alors que l, des policiers et des tribunaux perdent du temps et de l'argent  cause de petit dlit li au cannabis.
Si on lgalise en plus d'conomiser on gagnera de l'argent.

Au moins qu'on commence par le cannabis thrapeutique en pharmacie, sous ordonnance.
Que les franais puissent produire du cannabis thrapeutique (fort taux de CBD) BIO (on met pas d'engrais chimique pour du cannabis thrapeutique) destin aux pharmacies.
Les rgles de production seront strict, il y aura des contrles, mais des franais produiront du cannabis destin aux pharmacies.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> C'est marrant je pense exactement l'inverse.
> 
> 
> Alors que la lgalisation, a va permettre  des franais de produire en suivant des rgles pour produire un produit de qualit suprieur.
> On va crer des emplois, rcuprer une taxe, etc.


Qu'est-ce qu'on prfre ? la sant de l'conomie Franaise ou la sant des franais ? 




> Vous ne trouvez pas que ce serait mieux d'avoir des lieux lgaux destins  vendre de l'herbe lgalement (contrle de carte d'identit obligatoire  l'entre) plutt que d'aller dans la rue chercher un dealer ?
> 
> Au moins qu'on commence par le cannabis thrapeutique en pharmacie, sous ordonnance.
> Que les franais puissent produire du cannabis thrapeutique (fort taux de CBD) BIO (on met pas d'engrais chimique pour du cannabis thrapeutique) destin aux pharmacies.
> Les rgles de production seront strict, il y aura des contrles, mais des franais produiront du cannabis destin aux pharmacies.


En gros on remplace les dealer par des pharmaciens ? Et tu pense que de dans ce cas ce sera le franais lambda qui produira le cannabis lgal ?
Moi je pense que les labo pharmaceutique vont trs vite pointer leur nez pour faire interdire la production autre que par eux mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce qu'on prfre ? la sant de l'conomie Franaise ou la sant des franais ?


En fait la lgalisation est bonne pour la sant des franais et l'conomie de la France.
Alors que linterdiction et la dpnalisation sont mauvaises pour les deux.




> En gros on remplace les dealer par des pharmaciens ?


Ce ne sera que pour les gens super malade, du style cancer, sclrose en plaque, Parkinson, etc.
 moins qu'on en prescrivent aussi pour ceux qui ont du mal  dormir, mais il risque d'y avoir de l'abus.
De toute faon je suis pour la lgalisation totale.




> Moi je pense que les labo pharmaceutique vont trs vite pointer leur nez pour faire interdire la production autre que par eux mme.


C'est pour a qu'il faut faire les bonnes lois  la base.
Il faut tenir loigner l'industrie pharmaceutique du cannabis.
On en veut pas de leur OGM et toutes les autres saloperies.

Il nous faut des varits naturelle qui ont t cr naturellement avec des mles et des femelles (quand on ne veut pas de graine on tue les mles).
Il faut que les producteurs puissent crer leur varit en mlangeant des varits existantes.
Il ne faut pas que a devienne comme le bl, aujourdhui avec la slection gntique on dirait des clones et de plus en plus de gens ont des problmes avec le Gluten...

C'est trs important que ce soit des franais qui produisent et pas l'industrie pharmaceutique, c'est fondamental mme.
Par contre il faudra crer des rgles  respecter (surtout en indoor).
On pourrait par exemple interdire tous les produits non bio (mme pour le rcratif).

----------


## Invit

> Qu'est-ce qu'on prfre ? la sant de l'conomie Franaise ou la sant des franais ?


Mais en quoi la sant d'autrui t'importe ?  partir du moment o les gens font leurs choix en connaissance de cause, je ne vois pas comment la loi peut le leur interdire. C'est dnaturer la fonction de la loi que de dire qu'elle doit faire en sorte de forcer les gens  rester en bonne sant. D'ailleurs, la lgalisation permettrait  ceux qui souffrent de leur addiction de se faire soigner au mme titre que les alcooliques. Actuellement, leur statut de hors la loi ne facilite pas les choses.

----------


## Mingolito

> Qu'est-ce qu'on prfre ? la sant de l'conomie Franaise ou la sant des franais ?


Ce qui ne va pas dans ton raisonnement c'est qu'il  aucun sens parce que dans ce cas :
1) Pourquoi l'alcool n'est pas interdit alors qu'il fait 100 000 fois plus de morts que le cannabis ?
2) Dans ce cas tu es forcment pour la lgalisation car la lgalisation diminue la consommation  ::ptdr:: 

*La lgalisation du cannabis n' que des avantages et aucun inconvnient*, c'est pourquoi cette loi imbcile sur la prohibition du cannabis qui  t impose je le rappelle par le lobby du nylon sur les motifs faux est en train d'tre leve partout petit  petit dans le monde.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Ce qui ne va pas dans ton raisonnement c'est qu'il  aucun sens parce que dans ce cas :
> 1) Pourquoi l'alcool n'est pas interdit alors qu'il fait 100 000 fois plus de morts que le cannabis ?
> 2) Dans ce cas tu es forcment pour la lgalisation car la lgalisation diminue la consommation 
> 
> *La lgalisation du cannabis n' que des avantages et aucun inconvnient*, c'est pourquoi cette loi imbcile sur la prohibition du cannabis qui  t impose je le rappelle par le lobby du nylon sur les motifs faux est en train d'tre leve partout petit  petit dans le monde.


1) L'alcool n'est pas interdit puisqu'il y a moins de cinquante ans de cela il tait encore encourag, sois disant bon pour la sant. Le chemin legal=> illgal ne passera pas auprs de la population. Pour autant c'est vrai que c'est plus dangereux que de nombreuses autre drogue.
et si le cannabis ne tue pas directement il n'est pas sans consquence pour la sant, on a trop tendance  ignorer les danger qu'il cause.

2) Pour moi ton raisonnement est trop rapide , un exemple ne fait pas loi. J'aimerai voir comment ils ont pu rduire la consommation tout en accueillant des milliers d'americains qui viennent dans le Colorado pour se fournir. Et puis j'avais vu un reportage sur France 2 ( ni plus ni moins fiable que "le monde") dans lequel ils expliquaient que la lgalisation avait en fait relancer le trafic ( notamment  destination des mineurs et  cause du cot). Donc au final je me permet encore de douter de cette suppose baisse de la consommation.

----------


## Mingolito

> 1) L'alcool n'est pas interdit puisqu'il y a moins de cinquante ans de cela il tait encore encourag, sois disant bon pour la sant.


L'alcool je ne pense pas non, peut tre le vin quand il y avais la surproduction...





> Donc au final je me permet encore de douter de cette suppose baisse de la consommation.


a s'explique trs bien il s'est pass exactement la mme chose aux USA pendant la prohibition de l'alcool.
La prohibition  fait que c'est devenu plus compliqu pour un citoyen lambda de boire occasionnellement son petit verre de cidre ou de bire, par contre les alcooliques ont continus  se fournir en masse de l'alcool illgal voir  en fabriquer puis en vendre, donc de passer de consommateur  criminel  cause de la prohibition. Comme la prohibition cr du stress et une catastrophe conomique (recettes fiscales et emploi lgal en baisse, chmage et criminalit en hausse), pendant la prohibition la consommation d'alcool chez les alcooliques a augment, ce qui prouve que c'est toujours une mauvaise stratgie.

Si avec la lgalisation du cannabis tu diminue la criminalit, le stress, le chmage, les gens fragiles ont moins besoin de se droguer, la consommation de toutes les drogues diminue.
Dans les faits on voie bien que la prohibition ne marche pas parce que la consommation par habitant est suprieure en France ou c'est prohib aux pays d'Europe ou c'est autoris...

C'est donc difficile  comprendre pour les gens le fait que la prohibition augmente la consommation des drogues, pourtant c'est un fait vrifiable et indiscutable. C'est surtout vrai en France : plus c'est interdit plus c'est  la mode, car depuis l'occupation allemande le Franais est convaincu que c'est bien de violer les lois. En France tu verra rarement un franais traverser sur le passage piton, en Suisse si tu as le malheur de traverser hors du passage piton tu te fais klaxonner comme si tu venais de voler et de tuer une petite vielle, pas du tout la mme mentalit, la Suisse na pas t occupe elle...

Il se passe la  mme chose pour le Cannabis  : Par exemple un consommateur lger occasionnel ne peut pas acheter du cannabis, ou en  marre de l'acheter  prix d'or dans une ruelle sombre la nuit pour au final avoir  un produit merdique voir dangereux, il va en produire (cave,  grenier, maquis, ...)  puis en vendre pour rembourser le cot du matriel et autres cots, puis tre en plein stress car il est pass de simple consommateur  criminel, donc en consommer deux  dix fois fois plus, puis finir en taule, tout cela est catastrophique, aussi bien sur le plan mdical, scuritaire et conomique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les terpnes : un monde dinteractions chimiques
Il ne faut pas s'intresser qu'aux THC, CBD et CBN, il faut aussi voir les terpnes et les flavonodes.
_Les terpnes prdominants chez les plantes de cannabis sont : le limonne, le linalol, le myrcne, le caryophyllne, leucaliptol et le pinne._

C'est pour a que chimiquement il sera toujours impossible de produire un substitut aussi efficace que le vrai cannabis.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais en quoi la sant d'autrui t'importe ?  partir du moment o les gens font leurs choix en connaissance de cause, je ne vois pas comment la loi peut le leur interdire. C'est dnaturer la fonction de la loi que de dire qu'elle doit faire en sorte de forcer les gens  rester en bonne sant. D'ailleurs, la lgalisation permettrait  ceux qui souffrent de leur addiction de se faire soigner au mme titre que les alcooliques. Actuellement, leur statut de hors la loi ne facilite pas les choses.


D'habitude je suis plutt assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis, ou en tous cas je trouve a un trs intressant point de vue...  ::D:  

L par contre - bien que je sois d'accord avec le fond, mais pas l'argument en tant que tel - pourquoi on devrait l'autoriser alors qu'on n'arrte pas de faire des trucs anti-tabac, o tu ne peux mme plus fumer dehors (_devant les aroports ou gares par exemple_), sur des terrasses etc etc.. On force les gens  vouloir rester en "Bonne sant".... 

D'ailleurs, autre chose, la ceinture de scurit est bien obligatoire et elle est faite pour forcer les gens  avoir moins mal en cas d'accident... De mme les normes pour les piscines, les rambardes, etc etc...

En fait, on est dans une socit qui veut agir en forant les gens "pour leur bonne sant", mais l, pour le cannabis, ce serait OK ?????  ::koi:: 

On peut aller encore plus loin : on ostracise tous les gens qui ne pensent pas pareil - _c'est pas bien, t'es nazi, t'es rvisioniste, etc etc_ - mais parce que c'est du cannabis faudrait laisser la libert ???? re   ::koi:: 


Bref, j'ai du mal  voir la logique des interdictions tous azimuths et de la lgalisation/dpnalisation du cannabis... Combien on se prend pour pas avoir mis sa ceinture ????

----------


## Ryu2000

> on est dans une socit qui veut agir en forant les gens "pour leur bonne sant", mais l, pour le cannabis, ce serait OK ?????


Il y a plein de choses extrmement dangereuse qui sont lgal en France.
Tu peux regarder une mission de Cyril Hanouna alors qu'on connait les dgts catastrophique que a peut avoir sur un cerveau.
Tu peux manger que de la bouffe industrielle, mme si on sait que a donne le cancer. (allez-y prenez bien des chewing gum sans sucre, du coca zero et des plats en plastique  rchauffer au micro onde).
Mettre un ordinateur portable sur ses genoux peut rendre strile  la longue. ( cause de la chaleur)
Tous les mdicaments ont des effets secondaires parfois dangereux.
(en cas d'accident  plus de 50 km/h contre un mur, les organes viennent frapper la cage thoracique et tu meurs  cause de la ceinture, bon cela dit passer de 60 km/h  0 km/h en une fraction de seconde c'est rare)

La dangerosit du cannabis se situe entre celle du th et celle du caf.
C'est beaucoup moins dangereux que le tabac (bon cela dit, souvent on mlange cannabis + tabac, mais celui qui cuisine le cannabis ou qui utilise un vaporisateur prend moins de risque).
La France est le plus gros consommateur de cannabis d'Europe, en lgalisant on pourrait amliorer la situation.

Les consommateurs prendraient moins de risque si le cannabis tait lgal, la qualit serait top, il y aurait des lieux lgaux pour s'en procurer, les malades auraient accs  un mdicament sans effet secondaire.
Je le rpte, mais le plus dangereux dans le cannabis sont les additifs qu'on trouve dans la rsine marocaine.
Cannabis Lgal => Disparition de la rsine marocaine => Moins de danger.

----------


## Invit

> D'habitude je suis plutt assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis, ou en tous cas je trouve a un trs intressant point de vue...  
> 
> L par contre - bien que je sois d'accord avec le fond, mais pas l'argument en tant que tel - pourquoi on devrait l'autoriser alors qu'on n'arrte pas de faire des trucs anti-tabac, o tu ne peux mme plus fumer dehors (_devant les aroports ou gares par exemple_), sur des terrasses etc etc.. On force les gens  vouloir rester en "Bonne sant".... 
> 
> D'ailleurs, autre chose, la ceinture de scurit est bien obligatoire et elle est faite pour forcer les gens  avoir moins mal en cas d'accident... De mme les normes pour les piscines, les rambardes, etc etc...
> 
> En fait, on est dans une socit qui veut agir en forant les gens "pour leur bonne sant", mais l, pour le cannabis, ce serait OK ????? 
> 
> On peut aller encore plus loin : on ostracise tous les gens qui ne pensent pas pareil - _c'est pas bien, t'es nazi, t'es rvisioniste, etc etc_ - mais parce que c'est du cannabis faudrait laisser la libert ???? re  
> ...


Oui, c'tait mal formul. Plutt, je ne vois pas en quoi l'interdiction serait lgitime. Autant je suis d'accord avec l'interdiction de fumer  l'intrieur, parce que a impacte la sant d'autrui qui n'a pas fait ce choix, autant je suis contre l'interdiction du tabac  l'extrieur, et contre l'interdiction des "fumoirs" dans les hpitaux. Pour la ceinture de scurit, je n'ai pas d'avis vraiment tranch. D'un ct, tu as raison, c'est ridicule d'y obliger les gens. D'un autre ct, ce n'est pas comme si on leur interdisait quelque chose qu'ils aiment bien faire (c'est comparable, mais c'est moins grave on va dire). 
Mais oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, le cannabis n'est pas la seule loi qui n'a pas de sens, qui infantilise les gens et qui dnature le principe de la lgifration. Pour moi, ce genre de loi devrait tre faite uniquement soit dans le but de protger les enfants (rambardes de piscines, ceinture de scurit et casque sur les vlos par exemple), soit de protger l'entourage, mais pas dans le but de protger une personne adulte contre elle-mme. Dans le meilleur des cas, a ne marche pas, dans le pire des cas, on obtient l'effet inverse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Autant je suis d'accord avec l'interdiction de fumer  l'intrieur, parce que a impacte la sant d'autrui qui n'a pas fait ce choix


Ouais mais d'un ct si on autorisait des bars et des restaurants pour fumeur (grosse VMC dans les restaurants), les gens qui n'aiment pas la fum pourrait aller dans un bar ou restaurant normal, mais il existerait une alternative pour ceux qui ne sont pas gn par la fum.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Oui, c'tait mal formul. Plutt, je ne vois pas en quoi l'interdiction serait lgitime. Autant je suis d'accord avec l'interdiction de fumer  l'intrieur, parce que a impacte la sant d'autrui qui n'a pas fait ce choix, autant je suis contre l'interdiction du tabac  l'extrieur, et contre l'interdiction des "fumoirs" dans les hpitaux. Pour la ceinture de scurit, je n'ai pas d'avis vraiment tranch. D'un ct, tu as raison, c'est ridicule d'y obliger les gens. D'un autre ct, ce n'est pas comme si on leur interdisait quelque chose qu'ils aiment bien faire (c'est comparable, mais c'est moins grave on va dire). 
> Mais oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, le cannabis n'est pas la seule loi qui n'a pas de sens, qui infantilise les gens et qui dnature le principe de la lgifration. Pour moi, ce genre de loi devrait tre faite uniquement soit dans le but de protger les enfants (rambardes de piscines, ceinture de scurit et casque sur les vlos par exemple), soit de protger l'entourage, mais pas dans le but de protger une personne adulte contre elle-mme. Dans le meilleur des cas, a ne marche pas, dans le pire des cas, on obtient l'effet inverse.


Oui mais qui va payer pour ton cancer des poumons que tu auras attraps  cause de a alors que tu savais que cela allait te le provoquer ? Les gens sont considrs comme des enfants car leurs parents qui sont la quand a ne va pas...c'est l'tat.
Et la tu parles en grande partie pour toi, de ta position, position de personne trs duqu. Quand sera t'il de quelqu'un qui sera trop laiss  lui mme jeune ? Qui n'aura pas forcement la conscience de la dangerosit de tout ce qu'il fait.

En argument tu dis que par exemple pour le tabac on prive quelque chose que l'on aime, mais honntement, quelle est la proportion de personnes qui ont aimes leur premire clope ? Et qui au final aiment a uniquement  cause de l'addiction ?

Pour toi toutes les drogues devraient donc tre autoris ?

----------


## virginieh

> Il faut tenir loigner l'industrie pharmaceutique du cannabis.
> On en veut pas de leur OGM et toutes les autres saloperies.


Oui et a va tre facile et vident parce que les lobbys pharmacologique sont tellement faible et ont tellement peu de moyens ( ::ptdr:: )

Comme je t'ai dit au dbut de la discution, si un jour le cannabis et lgalis en France, il faut pas t'imaginer "chouette chacun pourra faire ses plantations comme il veut dans son petit jardin".
La culture et la distribution du cannabis seront contrls par l'tat, comme pour le tabac.

Il y a pas mal d'argument valables pour la lgalisation :
- Le fait que la politique de rpression actuelle ne fonctionne pas, elle est compltement inefficace et contre productive et chre.
- Autoriser la vente du canabis mdical dans les pharmacie (mme si a ne veut pas dire une lgalisation) permet de limiter l'usage d'autres drogues (comme la morphine) mais la l'industrie pharmaceutique ne le permettra que si elle en a le contrle et encore c'est loin d'tre gagn vu ce que lui rapporte le reste.
- Lgaliser permettrait  l'tat de rcuprer des taxes sur les ventes mais a ira aussi avec un contrle de ltat sur la production et la vente et permettra aux lobby agro alimentaire d'en prendre leur part.

Tant que tu auras pas compris a tu restera qu'un rveur sur le sujet qui repte ses phantasme a longueur de post en se disant que a va tre trop bien. Sauf que justement le mot clef dans ta phrase c'est TROP.

Si a arrive en France et c'est pas demain la veille a sera loin d'tre dans les conditions que tu imagines.
Ca restera control par l'tat, les pharmacies et les industries agroalimentaires, avec une production et une vente qui seront loin d'tre libres pour qu'ils puissent nous refourguer leurs saloperies d'OGM comme tu dis

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais qui va payer pour ton cancer des poumons que tu auras attraps  cause de a alors que tu savais que cela allait te le provoquer ?


Les taxes sur le tabac et, par la suite, sur le cannabis. Les fumeurs, donc.




> Les gens sont considrs comme des enfants car leurs parents qui sont la quand a ne va pas...c'est l'tat.
> Et la tu parles en grande partie pour toi, de ta position, position de personne trs duqu. Quand sera t'il de quelqu'un qui sera trop laiss  lui mme jeune ? Qui n'aura pas forcement la conscience de la dangerosit de tout ce qu'il fait.


L, loi ou pas a ne change rien, a a mme tendance  empirer les choses. C'est difficile pour tout le monde d'tre livr  soi-mme  18-20 ans, ducation ou pas (c'est peut-tre mme pire avec une certaine ducation). Mais je ne vois pas en quoi une loi sera plus efficace pour aider les jeunes  "trouver le droit chemin" par rapport  des campagnes de prvention ou  un accompagnement mdical. L'tat ne doit pas servir de parent, parce que a ne peut pas fonctionner. La loi ne peut pas se substituer  un parent, et surtout ne peut pas agir comme un "parent d'adulte". Ce n'est pas compatible avec le libre arbitre. En tant que parent, si tu te contente de transmettre  tes enfants une liste de ce qu'ils ont le droit de faire et n'ont pas le droit de faire, a ne fonctionne pas.




> En argument tu dis que par exemple pour le tabac on prive quelque chose que l'on aime, mais honntement, quelle est la proportion de personnes qui ont aimes leur premire clope ? Et qui au final aiment a uniquement  cause de l'addiction ?


Je parlais plutt du cannabis en l'occurrence mais oui, si je fume c'est avant tout parce que j'apprcie de fumer. Arrter n'est pas si difficile en dessous d'un certain ge, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, faute d'argent. Ce n'est donc pas uniquement de l'addiction.




> Pour toi toutes les drogues devraient donc tre autoris ?


Oui,  partir du moment o elles n'ont pas de consquences catastrophiques pour l'entourage/la socit. Et encore, l'alcool a des consquences catastrophiques, mais on l'autorise parce que l'interdire serait pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme je t'ai dit au dbut de la discution, si un jour le cannabis et lgalis en France, il faut pas t'imaginer "chouette chacun pourra faire ses plantations comme il veut dans son petit jardin".
> La culture et la distribution du cannabis seront contrls par l'tat, comme pour le tabac.


Pas forcment, a peut ce passer comme pour le vin, je ne pense pas que le gouvernement vienne faire chier si tu veux faire pousser un autre raisin.
Ou mme pour l'alcool, si tu suis les rgles tu peux distiller un peu ce que tu veux.

Dans les tats US dans lesquels la culture est lgal, l'Industrie Pharmaceutique contrle que dalle.
De toute faon elle a rien  foutre dans le cannabis, le cannabis c'est bio, sans produit chimique, donc l'industrie pharmaceutique n'a pas sa place dans ce domaine.

C'est pour a que je prcise toujours qu'il est important que ce soit les franais qui produisent, sinon a ne sert  rien de lgaliser...
Ou alors faire juste une loi "chaque citoyen franais  le droit de cultiver 10 pieds pour sa consommation personnel".
C'est un dbut, mais c'est moins bien que produire pour vendre lgalement.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

[QUOTE=Conan Lord;9071170]Les taxes sur le tabac et, par la suite, sur le cannabis. Les fumeurs, donc.
Tu marques un point. Aprs je ne sais pas si cela suffit pour financer le tout.




> L, loi ou pas a ne change rien, a a mme tendance  empirer les choses. C'est difficile pour tout le monde d'tre livr  soi-mme  18-20 ans, ducation ou pas (c'est peut-tre mme pire avec une certaine ducation). Mais je ne vois pas en quoi une loi sera plus efficace pour aider les jeunes  "trouver le droit chemin" par rapport  des campagnes de prvention ou  un accompagnement mdical. L'tat ne doit pas servir de parent, parce que a ne peut pas fonctionner. La loi ne peut pas se substituer  un parent, et surtout ne peut pas agir comme un "parent d'adulte". Ce n'est pas compatible avec le libre arbitre. En tant que parent, si tu te contente de transmettre  tes enfants une liste de ce qu'ils ont le droit de faire et n'ont pas le droit de faire, a ne fonctionne pas.


Donc plus d'obligation du port de la ceinture ? de port du casque en moto ? de prendre une assurance ? toutes les interdictions divers et varis car trop dangereuse, de nager  tel endroit, se promet  tel autre.....
Il ne faut pas oublier que de nombreuses interdiction sont aussi la car sinon les gens se retournent contre l'tat.
Tu parles de libre arbitre, mais combien de procs parce-que les gens font des trucs stupides et ils gagnent car "on ne les avait pas prvenu". Tant que tu ne regarderas que les gens "responsables", oui tout a n'aura pas de sens, mais ils n'y a pas qu'eux.




> Je parlais plutt du cannabis en l'occurrence mais oui, si je fume c'est avant tout parce que j'apprcie de fumer. Arrter n'est pas si difficile en dessous d'un certain ge, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, faute d'argent. Ce n'est donc pas uniquement de l'addiction.


Il y a aussi un bon paquet de personne pour qui ce n'est plus un choix mais une ncessit, et c'est la que commence le vrai problme.




> Oui,  partir du moment o elles n'ont pas de consquences catastrophiques pour l'entourage/la socit. Et encore, l'alcool a des consquences catastrophiques, mais on l'autorise parce que l'interdire serait pire.


Je suis aussi pour la lgalisation et gestion du cannabis par l'tat. Le seul point qui me gne avec cette lgalisation, c'est par rapport  la conduite, peut on faire une lgislation fiable pour viter les dangers du cannabis au volant ?

----------


## Invit

> Tu marques un point. Aprs je ne sais pas si cela suffit pour financer le tout.


Largement, c'est mme excdentaire. Il faudra que je retrouve le fil dans lequel cette question tait dbattue (et il y avait un lien vers les calculs de ce qui est pay par le prix du paquet de clopes).





> Donc plus d'obligation du port de la ceinture ? de port du casque en moto ? de prendre une assurance ? toutes les interdictions divers et varis car trop dangereuse, de nager  tel endroit, se promet  tel autre.....
> Il ne faut pas oublier que de nombreuses interdiction sont aussi la car sinon les gens se retournent contre l'tat.


Si a ne tenait qu' moi, je supprimerais les voitures et motos hors loisir (pour aller au travail par exemple). L, le fait est que les gens ont globalement peu d'accs aux transports en commun et sont obligs de prendre la route au pril de leur vie pour aller bosser et rentrer chez eux. Parenthse  part, oui, j'estime que les gens doivent tre considrs comme des adultes responsables, sous peine de s'exposer  ce qu'ils ne se comportent pas comme des adultes responsables, mais comme des gosses  qui on doit tout dire.




> Tu parles de libre arbitre, mais combien de procs parce-que les gens font des trucs stupides et ils gagnent car "on ne les avait pas prvenu". Tant que tu ne regarderas que les gens "responsables", oui tout a n'aura pas de sens, mais ils n'y a pas qu'eux.


Consquence directe des lois infantilisantes. Pour moi, il faut supprimer ces lois et ne plus accepter ce type de plaintes.




> Je suis aussi pour la lgalisation et gestion du cannabis par l'tat. Le seul point qui me gne avec cette lgalisation, c'est par rapport  la conduite, peut on faire une lgislation fiable pour viter les dangers du cannabis au volant ?


Le vrai problme est qu'on ne peut pas viter les dangers du volant en l'tat. Perso, je refuse catgoriquement de passer le permis et de conduire une voiture, et je me loge en consquence ( ct des lignes de bus). Mme sans avoir fum, je suis bien trop " ct de mes pompes" pour me faire confiance l-dessus.

----------


## Grogro

> L par contre - bien que je sois d'accord avec le fond, mais pas l'argument en tant que tel - pourquoi on devrait l'autoriser alors qu'on n'arrte pas de faire des trucs anti-tabac, o tu ne peux mme plus fumer dehors (_devant les aroports ou gares par exemple_), sur des terrasses etc etc.. On force les gens  vouloir rester en "Bonne sant"....


On a rien fait pour limiter la consommation de tabac entre janvier 2008, quand on a enfin libr les bar et les cafs du tabac (avec des annes de retard sur nos voisins), et cette anne o les politiques semblent ENFIN se rveiller. Les dernires politiques ambitieuses remontent au dbut des annes 2000 : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...uccessives.php

Il y a au moins une audace cette anne, et pour une fois on est pas  la traine : le paquet neutre. Les mesures les plus efficaces contre le tabac ont toujours t 1/ de foutre en l'air le marketing des empoisonneurs 2/ la hausse des taxes. On parle enfin d'une nouvelle hausse avant les lection. Il tait temps. Le prix du paquet aurait dj du passer  10 euros. Quant  appliquer rellement l'interdiction de la vente aux mineurs et l'interdiction de fumer aux portes des tablissements scolaires, l il n'y a plus personne. Les non fumeurs sont maintenant une majorit et en ont marre d'tre pris en otage par lindcence permanente des fumeurs.

----------


## Mat.M

> Qu'est-ce qu'on prfre ? la sant de l'conomie Franaise ou la sant des franais ?


je ne vois pas le lien entre la sant de l'conomie franaise et la sant des Franais...
aux Pays-Bas il y a des coffee-shops est ce pour a que l'conomie nerlandaise tourne mal ? Mieux que a elle tourne mieux que l'conomie franaise
On pourrait en dire autant du Colorado

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne vois pas le lien entre la sant de l'conomie franaise et la sant des Franais...


De ce que j'ai compris :
En fait le sujet c'tait que la lgalisation allait faire conomiser et gagner plusieurs milliards d'euro chaque anne  la France.
Donc que la lgalisation serait trs positive pour l'conomie franaise.

Le problme c'est que Mat.M posait a comme a :
- Soit c'est bon pour l'conomie mais mauvais pour la sant
- Soit c'est mauvais pour l'conomie mais bon pour la sant

Alors qu'en fait, interdire le cannabis n'aide clairement pas la sant des franais, puisqu'ils sont contraint de consommer un produit qui peut tre mauvais.
Alors qu'avec la lgalisation, la qualit serait top, ce serait moins dangereux pour la sant des franais.

La lgalisation c'est bon pour l'conomie et c'est bon pour la sant.

Et pour en revenir aux Pays Bas, il me semble qu'ils ont une consommation de cannabis extremement faible.
Les plus gros consommateurs sont les franais.
C'est aussi pour a qu'il est important de lgaliser le cannabis.

Aux Portugal on ne peut pas aller en prison pour consommation de stupfiant et le nombre de consommateurs diminue.
Au lieu de dire "encul de drogu t'es un criminelle, va crever !", ils disent plutt : "pauvre petit toxicomane, t'es malade et tu souffres on va t'aider  t'en sortir si tu veux, sinon on peut te laisser crever" et a marche.
Le nombre de toxicomanes au Portugal baisse.
Alors qu'ils peuvent s'injecter de l'hrone en pleine rue sans risquer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Si a ne tenait qu' moi, je supprimerais les voitures et motos hors loisir (pour aller au travail par exemple). L, le fait est que les gens ont globalement peu d'accs aux transports en commun et sont obligs de prendre la route au pril de leur vie pour aller bosser et rentrer chez eux. Parenthse  part, oui, j'estime que les gens doivent tre considrs comme des adultes responsables, sous peine de s'exposer  ce qu'ils ne se comportent pas comme des adultes responsables, mais comme des gosses  qui on doit tout dire.


Pour le coup tu as quand mme un double discours ^^
Marre des lois qui nous interdisent tout ! et derrire, si c'tait moi je supprimerai les voitures/moto hors loisir.
Enfin bref c'est pas le souci, mais de vouloir supprimer ce "garde-fou" qu'est l'tat c'est vouloir le Darwinisme social, vouloir revoir la loi du plus fort, ne plus protger les plus faible, ceux qui n'ont pas forcement TA capacit  grer les dangers,  tre totalement responsables. Car oui il y aura toujours des gens moins responsables que d'autres, sans pour autant le faire volontairement. On ne n pas tous avec les mme bagage, les mme chances, donc la socit a ce pouvoir, et je le trouve vraiment utile.

----------


## Invit

> Pour le coup tu as quand mme un double discours ^^
> Marre des lois qui nous interdisent tout ! et derrire, si c'tait moi je supprimerai les voitures/moto hors loisir.


Non non, tu m'as mal comprise, l'ide est d'arrter d'obliger les gens  conduire, leur donner des alternatives. Pas de le leur interdire.




> Enfin bref c'est pas le souci, mais de vouloir supprimer ce "garde-fou" qu'est l'tat c'est vouloir le Darwinisme social, vouloir revoir la loi du plus fort, ne plus protger les plus faible, ceux qui n'ont pas forcement TA capacit  grer les dangers,  tre totalement responsables. Car oui il y aura toujours des gens moins responsables que d'autres, sans pour autant le faire volontairement. On ne n pas tous avec les mme bagage, les mme chances, donc la socit a ce pouvoir, et je le trouve vraiment utile.


Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que n'importe qui peut tre responsable si on lui en offre l'occasion (sauf dans le cas des handicaps qui rendent cela impossible). De la mme manire que trop couver un enfant l'empche de devenir adulte, trop interdire et trop obliger l'adulte le rend irresponsable. Les gens sont ce qu'ils sont. Parfois ils sont cons, parfois  ils sont incomprhensibles, parfois ils ont une culture diffrente, parfois ils font des erreurs, mais qui es-tu, toi, ArnaudEIC, cultiv et duqu, pour expliquer aux ploucs qu'ils ne sont pas assez responsables pour s'occuper d'eux-mmes et qu'ils doivent donc t'obir ? De la mme manire, quelle lgitimit a l'tat de le faire (surtout dans un contexte o plus personne ne lui accorde aucun crdit) ? L'tat est-il dsormais la nouvelle religion, comme je l'ai lu quelque part ? Doit-il remplacer le bon sens et la parole du cur ? a pourrait presque marcher, si quelqu'un lui vouait un culte. Mais ce n'est pas le cas, et de toute faon, a ne serait pas souhaitable, on en reviendrait aux socits rgies par l'Inquisition, non merci.
Le mieux que puisse faire l'tat, c'est d'duquer les enfants et diffuser l'information. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, une liste des choses obligatoires et des choses interdites ne sert strictement  rien,  part bien sr si elle est faite dans l'optique de permettre aux individus de vivre ensemble sans s'entre-tuer, ce qui est le principe de la loi et doit selon moi le rester.
Tu m'accuses de vouloir un Darwinsme social, as-tu pens que ton discours va dans le sens la dictature des gens cultivs sur les non cultivs ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Non non, tu m'as mal comprise, l'ide est d'arrter d'obliger les gens  conduire, leur donner des alternatives. Pas de le leur interdire.
> 
> 
> Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que n'importe qui (handicaps mis  part bien sr) peut tre responsable si on lui en offre l'occasion. De la mme manire que trop couver un enfant l'empche de devenir adulte, trop interdire et trop obliger l'adulte le rend irresponsable. Les gens sont ce qu'ils sont. Parfois ils sont cons, parfois  ils sont incomprhensibles, parfois ils ont une culture diffrente, parfois ils font des erreurs, mais qui es-tu, toi, ArnaudEIC, cultiv et duqu, pour expliquer aux ploucs qu'ils ne sont pas assez responsables pour s'occuper d'eux-mmes et qu'ils doivent donc t'obir ? De la mme manire, quelle lgitimit a l'tat de le faire (surtout dans un contexte o plus personne ne lui accorde aucun crdit) ? L'tat est-il dsormais la nouvelle religion, comme je l'ai lu quelque part ? Doit-il remplacer le bon sens et la parole du cur ? a pourrait presque marcher, si quelqu'un lui vouait un culte. Mais ce n'est pas le cas, et de toute faon, a ne serait pas souhaitable, on en reviendrait aux socits rgies par l'Inquisition, non merci.
> Le mieux que puisse faire l'tat, c'est d'duquer les enfants et diffuser l'information. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, une liste des choses obligatoires et des choses interdites ne sert strictement  rien,  part bien sr si elle est faite dans l'optique de permettre aux individus de vivre ensemble sans s'entre-tuer, ce qui est le principe de la loi et doit selon moi le rester.
> Tu m'accuses de vouloir un Darwinsme social, as-tu pens que ton discours va dans le sens la dictature des gens cultivs sur les non cultivs ?


Qui je suis ? j'essaye juste de ne pas voir le fonctionnement de la socit par le simple prisme de ma vie. Tu peux les faire sauter toutes les interdictions, je ne m'inquite pas pour moi si pour ma famille. Mais il n'y a pas que moi justement.
Ce que j'ai du mal  saisir c'est ou tu t'arrte sur ce principe la. La SECU, l'assurance chmage, la retraite etc etc...tout a ce sont des filets de scurit mis en place par l'tat car tu n'es pas forcement capable de tout grer seul. La encore, l'tat est un peu ton garant.
La aussi cela devrait tre un choix ?

----------


## tbc92

> Mais en quoi la sant d'autrui t'importe ?


La sant d'autrui m'importe en premier lieu !!!! 
Que je regarde le problme d'un point de vue goste, ou d'un point de vue humanitaire, dans les 2 cas, la sant d'autrui m'importe au plus haut point.  

D'un point de vue goste : 
- 1. JE finance la scu : si demain , telle personne dit et signe : je renonce  mes droits en matire de Scu, alors ok, cette personne pourra se dtruire si elle veut, a ne me regarde plus. Mais tant que cette personne a droit  la Scu, sa sant ME concerne.
- 2. Et encore, mme si une personne signe une dcharge : 'Je renonce  mes droits en matire de sant publique', que se passe-t-il si cette personne perd ponctuellement la raison (ivresse), et si elle tue ou blesse une autre personne.  La sant mentale de mes concitoyens me concerne directement ; elle a un impact direct sur ma vie.
- 3. Si telle personne se dtruit le cerveau, rduit ses capacits de rflexion, et si cette personne a le droit de vote, pour qui va-t-elle voter ? Pour le 1er dmagogue/manipulateur venu ? Ok pour qu'une personne mette sa sant en jeu, mais qu'elle renonce  ses droits civiques.

----------


## Invit

> Qui je suis ? j'essaye juste de ne pas voir le fonctionnement de la socit par le simple prisme de ma vie. Tu peux les faire sauter toutes les interdictions, je ne m'inquite pas pour moi si pour ma famille. Mais il n'y a pas que moi justement.


Donc, tu considres que tout le monde se doit de rester en vie le plus longtemps possible ? Au nom de quoi ? S'ils ont envie de vivre en prenant des risques, pourquoi estimes-tu que quelqu'un doit les en empcher ? Tu considres que c'est un choix uniquement dict par l'irresponsabilit ?



> Ce que j'ai du mal  saisir c'est ou tu t'arrte sur ce principe la. La SECU, l'assurance chmage, la retraite etc etc...tout a ce sont des filets de scurit mis en place par l'tat car tu n'es pas forcement capable de tout grer seul. La encore, l'tat est un peu ton garant.
> La aussi cela devrait tre un choix ?


J'ai du mal  voir le rapport. Pour te rpondre, non, je ne pense pas que les cotisations devraient tre facultatives. L'tat gre les caisses de l'tat et redistribue l'argent pour que chacun puisse vivre  peu prs correctement. Je ne vois pas d'infantilisation l-dedans.

----------


## Invit

> La sant d'autrui m'importe en premier lieu !!!! 
> Que je regarde le problme d'un point de vue goste, ou d'un point de vue humanitaire, dans les 2 cas, la sant d'autrui m'importe au plus haut point.  
> 
> D'un point de vue goste : 
> - 1. JE finance la scu : si demain , telle personne dit et signe : je renonce  mes droits en matire de Scu, alors ok, cette personne pourra se dtruire si elle veut, a ne me regarde plus. Mais tant que cette personne a droit  la Scu, sa sant ME concerne.
> - 2. Et encore, mme si une personne signe une dcharge : 'Je renonce  mes droits en matire de sant publique', que se passe-t-il si cette personne perd ponctuellement la raison (ivresse), et si elle tue ou blesse une autre personne.  La sant mentale de mes concitoyens me concerne directement ; elle a un impact direct sur ma vie.
> - 3. Si telle personne se dtruit le cerveau, rduit ses capacits de rflexion, et si cette personne a le droit de vote, pour qui va-t-elle voter ? Pour le 1er dmagogue/manipulateur venu ? Ok pour qu'une personne mette sa sant en jeu, mais qu'elle renonce  ses droits civiques.


Les fumeurs paient leur scu avec les taxes sur le tabac. Le cannabis a des effets secondaires indsirables, mais n'a jamais rduit une personne intelligente  l'tat de lgume.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Donc, tu considres que tout le monde se doit de rester en vie le plus longtemps possible ? Au nom de quoi ? S'ils ont envie de vivre en prenant des risques, pourquoi estimes-tu que quelqu'un doit les en empcher ? Tu considres que c'est un choix uniquement dict par l'irresponsabilit ?


tant donne que si cela se passe mal la personne se retournera vers l'tat pour demander de l'aide, cela me semble lgitime que l'tat fixe certaine rgle.




> J'ai du mal  voir le rapport. Pour te rpondre, non, je ne pense pas que les cotisations devraient tre facultatives. L'tat gre les caisses de l'tat et redistribue l'argent pour que chacun puisse vivre  peu prs correctement. Je ne vois pas d'infantilisation l-dedans.


Et pourtant si c'est de l'infantilisation. L'tat gre a ta place des filets de scurit.  Qu'est ce qui t'empche de prvoir toi mme ta retraite par exemple ?

Cela te choque donc que l'on mette des personnes sous tutelle ? c'est le degrs au dessus niveau limitation des droits, pourtant sans a tu as bien conscience que beaucoup serait  la rue ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que n'importe qui (handicaps mis  part bien sr) peut tre responsable si on lui en offre l'occasion.


Juste une remarque la plupart des handicaps sont responsables, mme les handicaps mentaux/psychiques. Le handicap recouvre des situations et des personnes tellement diverses que... je sais pas trop comment le dire, en dehors de certains cas particuliers une personne handicape n'est pas moins responsable qu'une autre  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Juste une remarque la plupart des handicaps sont responsables, mme les handicaps mentaux/psychiques. Le handicap recouvre des situations et des personnes tellement diverses que... je sais pas trop comment le dire, en dehors de certains cas particuliers une personne handicape n'est pas moins responsable qu'une autre


Tu fais bien de le souligner, je vais diter. Je parlais bien sr de ceux qui ont besoin d'un tuteur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La sant d'autrui m'importe en premier lieu !!!!


En toute logique vous devriez donc tre pour la lgalisation du cannabis.
Afin que le consommateur ait accs  un produit le moins nfaste pour la sant possible.
Que le nombre de consommateurs baisse.
Que le gouvernement rcolte normment d'argent qui pourra tre utilis pour amliorer la sant d'autrui.

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant si c'est de l'infantilisation. L'tat gre a ta place des filets de scurit.  Qu'est ce qui t'empche de prvoir toi mme ta retraite par exemple ?


Avant tout pour viter que ce soit gr intgralement par le priv. Sinon, je me vois mal mettre ma retraite dans mon matelas  ::): 




> Cela te choque donc que l'on mette des personnes sous tutelle ? c'est le degrs au dessus niveau limitation des droits, pourtant sans a tu as bien conscience que beaucoup serait  la rue ?


Pas du tout, si c'est leur souhait. Contre leur gr, oui a me choque, s'ils ne sont pas dangereux pour autrui. On m'avait propos il y a peu une tutelle financire "pour rassurer les bailleurs" (faute de garant pour trouver un appart, pas faute de paiement, j'ai toujours scrupuleusement pay mes loyers, je n'ai jamais loup un mois). Comme quoi, les gens cultivs ne sont pas  l'abri, y'a plus de respect mon bon monsieur.  ::lol::

----------


## fredoche

Quels sont pour vous les problmes de sant, sanitaires lis au cannabis puisque vous tes plusieurs  y faire rfrence ?

Je lis plusieurs mentions relatives au cannabis au volant. Sans parler des mlanges pour lesquels les effets sont dcupls, est ce qu'il existe des tudes srieuses de l'impact seul du cannabis comme facteur accidentogne ?

----------


## Mingolito

C'est un psychotrope, donc comme pour l'alcool c'est dconseill pour les jeunes, qui ont un cerveau en formation, surtout en cas d'abus.

Rien de notable sur les adultes en consommation lgre et occasionnelle, en tout cas pas plus que l'alcool.

----------


## fredoche

pas beaucoup de rponses ...



> C'est un psychotrope, donc comme pour l'alcool c'est dconseill pour les jeunes, qui ont un cerveau en formation, surtout en cas d'abus.
> 
> Rien de notable sur les adultes en consommation lgre et occasionnelle, en tout cas pas plus que l'alcool.


Bon puisque j'ai un pass d'tudes dans ce domaine, la formation du cerveau se termine vers 7-8 ans quand la mylinisation des nerfs prend fin. Le plus gros est fait vers 2 ans. En ralit ce processus continue de manire trs attnue jusqu' 60-70 ans.
On considrait jusqu' peu que le stock de neurones tait fait et fig  la naissance.

Donc partant de l soit le cerveau est dj form vers 7-8 ans, soit nous avons tous un cerveau en formation quel que soit l'age.
Et c'est bien la 2e hypothse qui s'applique. l'activit axonale et dendritique est permanente,  chaque instant,  tous ages.

Si hlas il y a probablement des choses notables, mais j'ai le sentiment que peu de gens sont rellement au fait des problmes sanitaires lis au cannabis

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais j'ai le sentiment que peu de gens sont rellement au fait des problmes sanitaires lis au cannabis


En lgalisant on rduirait ses problmes.
Premirement en rduisant le nombre de consommateur, secondement en proposant un produit de meilleur qualit.

Le plus dangereux dans le cannabis c'est les additifs ajout  la rsine.
C'est pas les fleurs des plantes BIO...

----------


## Mat.M

> Et pourtant si c'est de l'infantilisation. L'tat gre a ta place des filets de scurit.  Qu'est ce qui t'empche de prvoir toi mme ta retraite par exemple ?


moi je veux bien prvoir ma retraite encore faut-il que les salaires soient un peu plus levs et s'loigner des tentations de la socit de consommation. ::aie:: 
Ensuite le logement est cher en France sauf en dehors des grandes mtropoles o il y a de l'emploi.
S'loigner des tentations de la socit de consommation c'est bien beau mais comme je l'ai cris dans un autre fil de discussion on ne consomme pas on n'existe pas.
Et ne pas exister c'est pas de relations sociales, de rseau professionnel ;si tu fais une bouffe le samedi soir avec des amis vous n'allez pas aller manger au Quick que je sache  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> S'loigner des tentations de la socit de consommation c'est bien beau mais comme je l'ai cris dans un autre fil de discussion on ne consomme pas on n'existe pas.
> Et ne pas exister c'est pas de relations sociales, de rseau professionnel ;si tu fais une bouffe le samedi soir avec des amis vous n'allez pas aller manger au Quick que je sache


a doit tre le truc le plus triste que j'ai lu de la journe. Et pourtant la dclaration de Fillon qui se voit comme le rebelle anti-systme avait mis la barre haute.
Consommer = exister pour une partie de la socit oui, mais de la  en faire une obligation  ::weird:: 
C'est au pire ne plus exister pour cette partie de la socit, et encore, a te permet de voir qui sont tes amis....si ils se cassent tous car tu as garder ton tlphone non tactile et des jeans pas  la mode, pose toi des questions.

----------


## fredoche

Il y aurait probablement un rel impact sur le systme cardio-vasculaire li au cannabis, mais c'est quasiment impossible  valuer et  distinguer des effets proprement lis au tabac.
La dpnalisation permettrait peut-tre d'avancer sur ces sujets puisque cela autoriserait quelque part les tudes sanitaires. Et surtout enfin de parler avec franchise de tous les problmes, sans tabous.

Toujours est-il que nombre d'AVC chez des personnes jeunes (moins de 25 ans) s'accompagnent d'une consommation rgulire de cannabis, et qu'il en va de mme pour les infarctus.
Ayant t concern par cette 2e pathologie, en radaptation les 2 personnes les plus jeunes taient 2 fumeurs de cannabis.

Pour ma part on ne peut exclure le facteur hrditaire, mes 2 parents sont cardiaques, et beaucoup de mes oncles et tantes, et mes grands-parents... je viens de perdre un cousin g de 2 ans de moins que moi  43 ans suite  une mort subite durant son sommeil.
J'tais aussi fumeur de tabac, mais somme toute trs trs peu. 2-3 cigarettes, pas plus... Je fumais en gros 1  3 joints par jour, jamais seul. 

Bref sans m'tendre sur mon cas perso, le sujet m'intresse et de plus en plus de mdecins le citent comme facteur de risque tant pour les AVC que pour les accidents cardiaques , mme s'il n'y a pas d'lments objectifs statistiques.

J'ai souvenir d'avoir discut avec la cardiologue qui m'a sauv la vie et qui est aussi responsable de la consultation de tabacologie de lhpital local. Elle me disait qu'un joint, c'est en gros l'quivalent de 7 cigarettes.
Et j'tais trs surpris de la mconnaissance qu'ils ont (les mdecins) du phnomne et des modes de consommation du cannabis. Pour elle le cannabis tait cher et difficile d'accs, rserv somme toute  des marginaux... alors qu'en ralit le cannabis est de consommation courante, peu cher compar au tabac, plutt facile d'accs et concerne toutes les tranches de la population et tous les ages.

Et pour finir pour les cardiologues comme pour votre sant, ce nest pas la dose qui fait le poison, et donc le mieux c'est de ne pas fumer... 0 cigarette, aucune.
Il m'tait exprim une tolrance  l'usage rcratif : en gros un ou 2 joints le WE pas plus.

Pas question de bio ou de qualit sur ce sujet je crois, peut-tre que els modes de consommation peuvent influer

----------


## Mingolito

> pas beaucoup de rponses ...
> 
> Bon puisque j'ai un pass d'tudes dans ce domaine, la formation du cerveau se termine vers 7-8 ans quand la mylinisation des nerfs prend fin. Le plus gros est fait vers 2 ans. En ralit ce processus continue de manire trs attnue jusqu' 60-70 ans.
> On considrait jusqu' peu que le stock de neurones tait fait et fig  la naissance.
> 
> Donc partant de l soit le cerveau est dj form vers 7-8 ans, soit nous avons tous un cerveau en formation quel que soit l'age.
> Et c'est bien la 2e hypothse qui s'applique. l'activit axonale et dendritique est permanente,  chaque instant,  tous ages.
> 
> Si hlas il y a probablement des choses notables, mais j'ai le sentiment que peu de gens sont rellement au fait des problmes sanitaires lis au cannabis


Oui mais c'est toujours le mme argumentaire biais, l'alcool fait des dommages pire encore, donc tu peux tout aussi bien interdire l'alcool.

Le but est pas de dire que le cannabis est sans danger, le but est de rappeler que dans les faits c'est moins dangereux que l'alcool.

Dans les fait l'interdiction du cannabis est un chec total car il y  des millions de consommateurs, tu ne peux pas rellement interdire efficacement le cannabis ou sinon il faudrait recruter 3 millions de flics de mme que tu ne peux pas interdire l'alcool ou sinon il faudrait recruter 30 millions de flics parce que n'importe qui peut produire de l'alcool ou du cannabis chez soi...
L'interdiction tant un chec autant faire comme pour le tabac et l'alcool  savoir taxer la vente de cannabis et utiliser le budget en sus pour la prvention et soigner les cas grave.

----------


## fredoche

tu te mprends sur mes crits mingolito, c'est donc que je me suis mal exprim :  je ne crois pas que cela ait un impact sur le cerveau au sens de la notion de "en formation", et je crois que le cerveau est perptuellement en formation. Je ne crois pas d'ailleurs, j'en suis sur.
Et si cela a un impact sur la sant, il est plus probablement  chercher du cot du systme cardio-vasculaire... et le cerveau fait partie des organes sensibles ou fragiles de ce systme. A tous ages.

----------


## emutramp

J'ai l'habitude de me servir de la source suivante concernant le dbat sur les stupfiants 



_(couple avec le rapport Pelletier 1978)_

Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classi...ues_.281998.29


si celle-ci est incorrect merci de men faire part


La lgalisation du cannabis peut tre  bnfique*sur ces points*:

- Taxe sur la vente (un + pour les caisses de ltat)
- Un dgorgement des affaires, policire, judiciaires et des tablissements pnitencier
- Casser lconomie souterraine/mafieuse
- Produit de meilleurs qualit, moins dangereuse pour la sant
- Utilisation mdicale

En plus de ces points cit, lalcool tant un poison au niveau psychotrope, dpendance, physique. social En omettant le tabac industrialis (pas le tabac pure, mais les cigarettes)

Le problme de sa lgalisation, vient peut-tre de la probable perte financire pour certaines multinationales du tabac (voir dautres.)

----------


## Mingolito

On voie bien dans ce trs bon tableau que les benzodiazpines (anxiolytiques, somnifres,...) sont clairement plus dangereux que le cannabis, mais tant brevetable cela permet de faire de gros profit contrairement au cannabis qui ne l'est pas.

Par consquent le Lobby pharma  tout intrt  ce que le cannabis ne soit pas lgalis, et comme c'est le lobby pharma qui finance l'UMPS...
Et c'est prouv : Un politicien oublie son micro cravate et montre qu'il est achet par des lobyistes. 

Au final les mdecins qui prescrivent des benzodiazpines  sont tous d'horribles dealers de drogue, donc la France est vraiment un pays pourri et corrompu dirigs par des dangereux malfrats.

----------


## emutramp

> On voie bien dans ce trs bon tableau que les benzodiazpines (anxiolytiques, somnifres,...) sont clairement plus dangereux que le cannabis, mais tant brevetable cela permet de faire de gros profit contrairement au cannabis qui ne l'est pas.
> 
> Par consquent le Lobby pharma  tout intrt  ce que le cannabis ne soit pas lgalis, et comme c'est le lobby pharma qui finance l'UMPS...
> Et c'est prouv : Un politicien oublie son micro cravate et montre qu'il est achet par des lobyistes. 
> 
> Au final les mdecins qui prescrivent des benzodiazpines  sont tous d'horribles dealers de drogue, donc la France est vraiment un pays pourri et corrompu dirigs par des dangereux malfrats.


Cest un bon rsume mais attention, il ne faut pas mettre tous les ufs dans le mme panier concernant les benzodiazpines.

Le diazepam (vallium, benzodiazpines) est un mdicament trs efficace pour le sevrage dune dpendance aux stupfiant dure tel que lhrone, lalcool, mthamphtamine

Tout dpend de la comptence et lintgrit du mdecin, une personne dpressif devrait se voir prescrire quelques stick de cannabis par jour, a la place danti dpresseur de type benzodiazpines. Le cannabis pour le retrait dune dpendance aux drogues *dure* peut aider mais ne sera pas aussi efficace que le diazepam ou autres mdecines.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une corrlation entre la duret des lois  propos du cannabis et le nombre de consommateur chez les jeunes.
On voit un peu que plus la lgislation est dur plus le nombre de consommateur est important. (en tout cas la France  la lgislation la plus dure et le nombre de jeunes consommateurs le plus lev).




Cette carte nous dit qui fume le plus de cannabis dans le monde



> la France dpasse largement les autres pays europens en matire de fumette : elle occupe en toute simplicit la premire place du continent dans le classement des pays du monde selon le nombre d'habitants consommateurs rguliers de cannabis, publi par The Telegraph dans sa sections voyage.


Notre stratgie pour lutter contre le cannabis est contre productive, beaucoup de petits jeunes de 17 ans consomment du cannabis uniquement parce que c'est illgal...
Dans les pays o le cannabis est lgal ils sont moins nombreux  en consommer.

Et sinon on pourrait parler de a aussi :
En France, on est champions incontrlables dans la prescription de psychotropes



> Selon une tude de lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament (ANSM), cite dans Le Parisien ce mardi, prs dun tiers des Franais (32 %) utilisent ces mdicaments. Or, ces derniers (Rohypnol, Lexomil, Xanax, Tranxne,) peuvent causer des effets secondaires graves par mauvais usage (dure de prescription non respecte, association  des mdicaments peu compatibles).


Un Franais sur quatre sous psychotropes ! L'article est de 2003 et parle de statistique de 2000, la situation a volu depuis, mais a disait :



> Nous sommes les plus gros consommateurs de psychotropes du monde. Et cette situation ne cesse d'empirer. Plus d'un quart des Franais consomme des anxiolytiques, des antidpresseurs, des somnifres et autres mdicaments pour le mental. 150 millions de boites sont prescrites chaque anne. Dtail de ces pratiques.


Si on regarde a, on a l'impression qu'on consomme rien du tout :
QUI SONT LES PLUS GROS CONSOMMATEURS D'ANTIDPRESSEURS AU MONDE ?


Y'aurait peut tre moyen de parfois remplacer : Rohypnol, Lexomil, Xanax, Tranxne, etc, par du cannabis.
C'est naturel, a ne provoque pas d'effet secondaire, ce serait moins dangereux pour le patient.

----------


## fredinkan

> On voit un peu que plus la lgislation est dur plus le nombre de consommateur est important. (en tout cas la France  la lgislation la plus dure et le nombre de jeunes consommateurs le plus lev)


Je ne trouve pas que c'en est une preuve.
Regarde les exemples:

Sude, Norvge, Ukraine, 2-3% de consommateurs et pourtant c'est illgal.
Rpublique Tchque, Espagne, lgal mais 15% de consommation


Si ce n'tait dfini que par ce simple facteur je serai d'accord avec ton affirmation, mais c'est clairement plus complexe que a ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais c'est clairement plus complexe que a ...


Ouais mais a joue un peu quand mme...

De toute faon le cannabis est la moins dangereuse que toutes les drogues, pas de dpendance physique, peu de dpendance psychique, le plus dangereux dans un joint c'est le tabac...
Les mdicaments prescrits par les mdecins prsentent beaucoup plus de risque.

Vu le nombre de consommateurs en France, il est important de lgaliser, parce qu'on ne peut pas faire confiance  la rsine marocaine qui passe par plusieurs mains entre le producteur et le consommateur.
Chaque intermdiaire est susceptible de couper la rsine avec des produits plus ou moins dangereux.
Il est trs important de laisser les franais produire, en suivant des rgles (il y aura un label bio qui sera trs strict, pour le cannabis thrapeutique il est obligatoire de faire du bio, on ne peux pas faire un mdicament avec des produits chimique  l'intrieur...).

La consommation de cannabis cote cher  l'tat
_Ce march illicite pse plus de 830 millions d'euros chaque anne. Des revenus qui chappent totalement au fisc, alors que l'tat paye une facture sale en prvention, rpression et soins._

Ce que la lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait  l'Etat
_Une lgalisation concurrentielle pour 2,2 milliards. Enfin, une troisime voie pourrait tre choisie, avec une lgalisation sans mainmise tatique. Dans ce cas le bnfice serait encore plus important pour les finances publiques,  hauteur de 2,2 milliards d'euros par an._

Avec la lgalisation :
1. l'tat fait des conomies
2. l'tat rcolte 2 200 000 000 par an (il y a moyen de faire plus, et a va tre bon pour le tourisme)
3. le consommateur rcratif et le malade ont accs  un cannabis fabriqu en France, d'excellente qualit en plus il aura un vaste choix
4. des emplois seront crs

Nous somme dans une profonde crise conomique, qui n'est pas prt de s'amliorer...
On s'enfonce dans la dette, le chmage (voir pire, puis-qutre au RSA c'est pire qu'tre au chmage), la prcarit, etc.
Le gouvernement cherche  faire des conomies partout, une solution existe pour ramasser au minimum 2 200 000 000/an.
Il faut y aller.

Le cannabis n'est pas un produit dangereux, je ne propose pas la lgalisation de la cocane, ou de l'hrone, ou de la ktamine, ou de la mthamphtamine, ou du crack, etc.
En France des produits beaucoup plus dangereux que le cannabis sont en vente libre.
Le moment est venu de laisser les franais produire et vendre lgalement.

----------


## Ryu2000

En Normandie, la lgalisation du cannabis en dbat

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais mais a joue un peu quand mme...
> 
> De toute faon le cannabis est la moins dangereuse que toutes les drogues, pas de dpendance physique, peu de dpendance psychique, le plus dangereux dans un joint c'est le tabac...
> Les mdicaments prescrits par les mdecins prsentent beaucoup plus de risque.
> (...)
> 
> Le cannabis n'est pas un produit dangereux, je ne propose pas la lgalisation de la cocane, ou de l'hrone, ou de la ktamine, ou de la mthamphtamine, ou du crack, etc.
> En France des produits beaucoup plus dangereux que le cannabis sont en vente libre.
> Le moment est venu de laisser les franais produire et vendre lgalement.


Dans quelle mesure ces incantations ou affirmations incantatoires ne servent-elles pas des intrts particuliers, financiers, commerciaux ? que ce soit lgal ou non ? du march noir ou pas ?

Je ne suis pas tellement pour la lgalisation et la prise de contrle par l'tat de ce march...

Je prfre des associations responsables, une conomie collaborative et solidaire comme cela peut l'tre parfois en Espagne, une libert individuelle  la culture dans certaines limites... une dpnalisation responsable me semble un bon premier pas

----------


## Ryu2000

> une dpnalisation responsable me semble un bon premier pas


Si par l tu entends "donner le droit  tous les franais de cultiver 10 pieds pour leur consommation personnelle" je suis d'accord.

Et faire des Cannabis Social Club pour les malades.
Ce serait un groupe de personne qui produirait du cannabis bio pour des personnes atteintes de cancer, de sclrose en plaque, etc.

----------


## Grogro

Ne pas oublier dans vos raisonnements l'image dsastreuse du cannabis pour toutes les gnrations antrieures  la notre (la fameuse gnration Y), fruit de dcennies de diabolisation institutionnelle. Toute tentative de lgislation ambitieuse implique en amont la dconstruction de cette image. Le rflexe pavlovien cannabis = drogue = donc dmoniaque joue, mais aussi le mode de consommation standard franchement crado : le joint de mauvaise herbe (ou pire de shit), coup  du tabac dgueulasse, avec un bout de carton douteux en guise de filtre. Mode de consommation qui implique d'avaler la race de goudrons et qui est bien plus agressif pour les voies respiratoires qu'une cigarette classique. Troisime point de blocage, les effets (tudes controverses ou fiables ?) de la surconsommation  l'adolescence sur le dveloppement intellectuel. 

Ces blocages sont culturels, mentaux et institutionnels. Des lgislations ambitieuses ont pourtant pu naitre dans des pays vieillissants et fortement conservateurs. Il n'y a donc rien d'insurmontable.

----------


## Invit

> Ne pas oublier dans vos raisonnements l'image dsastreuse du cannabis pour toutes les gnrations antrieures  la notre (la fameuse gnration Y), fruit de dcennies de diabolisation institutionnelle.


On y est pass aussi. Mais nous, on avait les films amricains  ::aie:: 

Edit :  bien y rflchir, je crois que la gnration d'au-dessus a aussi en grande partie chapp  la diabolisation du cannabis. Ils ont eu Woodstock.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faudrait qu'un travail d'ducation soit fait en France.
Partout le cannabis rcratif devient lgal, on va pas rester  la trane pendant encore des annes et des annes...

C'est un produit beaucoup moins dangereux que l'alcool, le tabac, les antidpresseurs, etc...
Il cote beaucoup  l'tat sans lui rapporter quoi que ce soit.

Il n'y a que 2 candidats qui proposent la lgalisation du cannabis  la prsidentielles de 2017 : Mlenchon et Hamon.
Les Franais sont les plus gros consommateurs de cannabis, il faut faire quelque chose au bout d'un temps...
Mais les politiques sont tous nul, parfois ils parlent un peu de lgalisation pour gagner des lecteurs mais c'est du vent...

----------


## Ryu2000

Que pensent les candidats  la prsidentielle de la lgalisation du cannabis ?

On ne fera pas de progrs dans les 5 ans  venir :



> *Marine Le Pen* 
> La candidate du Front national ne fait aucune mention du cannabis ou d'une quelconque drogue dans son programme prsidentiel. Mais son directeur de campagne, David Rachline, a cependant dclar que lgaliser le cannabis tait "compltement dlirant". "Il faut lutter au contraire de toutes nos forces contre les trafiquants et la drogue", a poursuivi le snateur du Var.
> 
> *Emmanuel Macron*
> Le candidat d'En Marche ! veut une "tolrance zro" en matire de cannabis, comme il l'a dclar le 16 fvrier dernier : "Je ne crois pas  la dpnalisation des 'petites doses' ni aux peines symboliques. Cela ne change rien". Six mois auparavant pourtant, l'ancien ministre de l'conomie affirmait sur France Inter : "Aujourd'hui, le cannabis pose un problme en effet de scurit, de lien avec la dlinquance dans des quartiers difficiles, de financement de rseaux occultes. On voit bien que la lgalisation du cannabis a des intrts de ce point de vue et a une forme d'efficacit."


Ils veulent rduire la dette ou pas ?
2 000 000 000 de bnfice par an, sans compteur les conomies...
Tant pis...

----------


## virginieh

> Ils veulent rduire la dette ou pas ?


Pourquoi voudraient ils rduire la dette ?
Ca leur permet d'avoir un grand mchant loup  explication monocausale pour imposer leur idologie partisanne :
Pour Lepen c'est tout la faute des immigrants 
Pour Macron c'est tout la faute des protections sociales

Et chaque fois que leur "solution" ne marche pas c'est qu'ils sont pas aller assez loin (suffit de voir comme le fait que si tu es en campagne tu peux plus te faire soigner sans faire 100 km a a vachement rduit le dficit social ...)
dans les 2 cas, on va douiller ...

----------


## emutramp

Mis a part les dclarations scripts de ces politicards de plateau de TV (lepen, macron, fillon, tous dans le mme sac..), ne connaissant absolument rien au sujet _(pour ne pas changer)_, je suis interpell sur cette dclaration :




> Aujourd'hui, le cannabis pose un problme en effet de scurit, de lien avec la dlinquance dans des quartiers difficiles, de financement de rseaux occultes. On voit bien que la lgalisation du cannabis a des intrts de ce point de vue et a une forme d'efficacit


Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer ou retranscrire cette dclaration de manire a ce qu'elle ait du sens ? Je suis pas sur mais mais on dirait une tentative infructueuse de la langue de bois de la part de macron

Il dit tolrance 0 avec le cannabis, problme de scurit (dangereux dlinquant qui vend des barrettes...) mais reconnat que la lgalisation serait une forme efficace pour radiquer ces problmes ?

----------


## virginieh

Traduction :
1 Macron dit qu'il faut une tolrance 0 ( la il parle aux conservateurs)
2 Il laisse entendre qu'il pourrait peut tre quand mme envisager la lgalisation ( la il parle  ceux qui sont pour)

C'est du pur Macron il dit tout et son contraire et comme a tout le monde est content. Tu te souviens de la partie qui te va. De toute faon une fois que tu auras vot pour lui, a n'aura plus d'importance.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si on lgaliste correctement, plus aucun consommateur n'ira se fournir dans la rue.
Donc moins d'inscurit, moins de dlinquance, moins de financement de rseaux occultes.

Les trafiquants devront se trouver un nouveau produit phare ou faire une reconversion professionnelle.

----------


## Grogro

> Il dit tolrance 0 avec le cannabis, problme de scurit (dangereux dlinquant qui vend des barrettes...) mais reconnat que la lgalisation serait une forme efficace pour radiquer ces problmes ?


C'est du Macron pur jus, mais j'en dduis qu'il souhaite a minima dpnaliser la beuh pour complaire aux gnrations Y et Z, mais qu'il botte en touche sans le reconnaitre ouvertement de peur d'effrayer les petits vieux qui font la pluie et le beau temps dans la politique franaise. 

Le plus probable est qu'il ne fasse rien comme ses prdcesseurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le plus probable est qu'il ne fasse rien comme ses prdcesseurs.


Si a se trouve on finira par trouver du cannabis  usage rcratif dans toute l'UE dans quelques annes.
Parce qu'il va y avoir un trait transatlantique et ce genre de trait permet  des entreprises d'attaquer des nations pour manque  gagner si une nation refuse un produit.

Donc si le Canada lgalise le cannabis rcratif et que le CETA est en place, il est possible qu'une entreprise attaque la France, parce que l'entreprise Canadienne ne peut pas vendre son produit en France.
Aprs selon le jugement la France pourra tre condamn  payer l'entreprise et accepter son produit.

Bon aprs jexplique mal, mais a doit tre l dedans en gros :
Depuis 21 ans, 35 poursuites au Canada et un dbours de 171 millions $
ALENA: le Canada cibl par un grand nombre de plaintes
LE CANADA, PAYS LE PLUS POURSUIVI EN RAISON DE SES ACCORDS COMMERCIAUX ET DE SES MANQUES ENVIRONNEMENTAUX

Et peut tre un tout petit peu l dedans :
Des tribunaux pour dtrousser les Etats

===========================================================================
En France on refuse la viande US aux hormones (je crois qu'on paie pour a, mais je ne retrouve pas la source).
Les USA reviennent  la charge sur la bataille du boeuf aux hormones
_Washington accuse l'Union europenne de ne pas respecter les engagements pris sur l'importation du boeuf amricain aux hormones. Et menace donc de rtablir des droits de douane sur la moutarde, le roquefort ou encore les truffes._

Peut tre l'article 22, a parle de 202 millions  un moment :
DS26: Communauts europennes  Mesures concernant les viandes et les produits carns (hormones)

L aussi on retrouve une histoire de 202 millions :
Boeuf : la guerre des hormones
_Faute de preuves fournies dans les dlais fixs, les EtatsUnis vont demander le feu vert  l'OMC pour taxer 202 millions de dollars d'exportations europennes ! Car la bataille se dveloppe aussi sur une ligne conomique mme si le front principal, vu par les consommateurs, est videmment d'ordre sanitaire. Ce qui explique d'ailleurs que l'UE soit hors-dlais dans la course aux preuves scientifiques._
===========================================================================

Ce serait dommage d'importer du cannabis qui vient du continent Amricain, alors qu'on pourrait en produire en France (y compris dans les DOM TOM).

----------


## Grogro

Tu parles la France comme d'hab, 30 ans en retard, sera le dernier pays d'Europe  lgaliser la weed aprs avoir pass des annes  discuter du sexe des anges pendant que nos voisins crouleront sous le cash gnr par les taxes. Pendant ce temps, les USA crent dj les futures multinationales de l'herbe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu parles la France comme d'hab, 30 ans en retard


a peut lui tre impos par les entreprises US via l'UE et le CETA...
Il est possible qu'on finisse par pouvoir acheter du cannabis rcratif en France, mais ce sera du made in america...




> Pendant ce temps, les USA crent dj les futures multinationales de l'herbe.


a a fait tellement chier...
On devrait tre devant eux.

Chaque anne il y a des dclarations pro lgalisation du cannabis, mais a n'avance jamais...
L Hamon et Melenchon taient pour (mais pas forcment pour les bonnes raisons).
Vivement que les franais puissent produire, vendre, acheter, lgalement du cannabis rcratif.

----------


## fredoche

Ils le peuvent cela tant, juste le "lgalement" qui dnote un peu  ::mrgreen::  enfin nous sommes parmi les plus gros consommateurs au monde n'est ce pas ? ::mouarf:: 

J'ai pris le temps d'couter cette mission en podcast il y a quelques jours lors d'un long trajet en voiture et j'ai beaucoup apprci :
La dpnalisation du cannabis est-elle inluctable ? 
France Inter

----------


## TallyHo

Le cannabis, ce n'est plus pnalisant, c'est payant  ::D: 




> Collomb : lusage de cannabis puni par une simple contravention  dans les trois-quatre mois 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article/...3_1651302.html


Bien sur, on va nous expliquer que a va avoir un effet bnfique sur ceci ou cela, moins d'incarcrations, de passages devant la justice et blablabla... Un peu comme les radars qui sont censs tre l pour notre scurit...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le bon ct c'est que a peut viter de faire des procs, donc a va faire faire des conomies  l'tat.
C'est plutt bien, parce que consommer du cannabis c'est quand mme super minime comme dlit...
Ce serait comme si on pouvait finir au tribunal pour avoir bu une bire ou fumer une cigarette (en ordre de grandeur c'est a).

Le mauvais ct c'est que des ordres seront peut tre donn aux policiers pour faire payer une amende ds qu'ils en ont l'occasion, alors qu'aujourd'hui a doit leur arriver de juste ignorer (celui qui fume son joint dans la rue, ou celui qui se fait prendre en possession de mme pas 2g)
Du coup les policiers perdront des heures  faire du travail inutile...
Comme quand ils font des contrles de vitesses...

----------


## TallyHo

Non mais c'est pour rcuprer du fric immdiatement et c'est tout... Si tu admets la fumette contre une contravention, pourquoi ne pas lgaliser tout simplement ? Ca me fait vraiment penser aux radars.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais c'est pour rcuprer du fric immdiatement et c'est tout...


Ouais, mais a devrait viter des procs, donc la magistrature devrait gaspiller moins de temps  cause du cannabis.

Par contre ouais, c'est une taxe de plus...




> pourquoi ne pas lgaliser tout simplement ?


Il est trs probable que des personnes dans le gouvernement profitent du fait que ce soit illgale.
Ils doivent gagner de l'argent en participant au trafic.

Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause
EXCLUSIF - Le fils d'un dput PS arrt avec 22 kilos de cannabis

Les lus sont l pour leur intrts personnels et pas pour le bien de la France et des Franais...
Pour eux c'est juste un boulot facile et bien pay.
Dans le prive si t'es nul, tu risques de te faire virer, alors qu'un lu peut tre excrable il se fera pas virer.

Il ce passe des choses bizarres des fois :
Des policiers auraient organis l'importation illicite de 40 tonnes de cannabis
_Plusieurs sources policires d'Europe 1 assurent qu'il n'y a jamais eu volont de cacher quoi que ce soit aux magistrats. Si tout n'a pas t dit, c'est qu'elle ne savait pas tout : ni la quantit exacte, ni les destinataires._

Donc ya des lois qu'autorisent la police  importer de la drogue pour rechercher des gros trafiquants.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  Lusage de cannabis bientt puni par une simple contravention

C'est pas aussi bien que la lgalisation, mais au moins a permettra de dsengorger les tribunaux  ::ccool::

----------


## TallyHo

En fait on en discute dj... Regarde 3-4 posts au-dessus : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...r/#post9311313  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas aussi bien que la lgalisation


Vivement, ce sera bien quand ce sera enfin lgalis...

Bon par contre jespre qu'ils vont pas commencer  faire beaucoup de tests cannabiques, parce qu'un test peut tre positif alors que la personne ne ressent plus les effets. (je sais pas quelle tolrance ils laissent)
Alors qu'avec l'alcool c'est l'inverse, le lendemain d'une grosse cuite, si la personne a mal dormi, elle peut tre en dessous de 0,5g/L et tre affaiblit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le CBD peut un peu aider ceux qui souffrent d'pilepsie.
Un composant du cannabis rduirait de 39% la frquence des crises d'pilepsie svre
_Un des 60 composant du cannabis. "Nous devons encore effectuer des recherches mais ce dernier essai clinique dmontre,  un degr sans prcdent, l'efficacit du cannabidiol pour traiter cette forme d'pilepsie", connue sous le nom de syndrome de Dravet, souligne-t-il. Le Cannabidiol ou CBD est l'un des 60 composs trouvs dans le cannabis. Il reprsente la plus grande concentration mais n'a pas de proprits psychoactives._

Si ils font comme d'habitude et qu'il essaie de synthtiser du CBD pure, a ne marchera pas...
Par contre ils peuvent cultiver des varits de cannabis forte en CBD et faible en THC et l a ira tout de suite mieux. (d'ailleurs aujourd'hui il y a une grosse mode des varits CBD pour aider les malades)

Il y a des synergies entre plusieurs composants du cannabis, si on prend les lments un par un, a marche pas.

----------


## Grogro

> Le cannabis, ce n'est plus pnalisant, c'est payant 
> 
> 
> 
> Bien sur, on va nous expliquer que a va avoir un effet bnfique sur ceci ou cela, moins d'incarcrations, de passages devant la justice et blablabla... Un peu comme les radars qui sont censs tre l pour notre scurit...


Sauf que c'est vrai. Cela va dsengorger un peu les tribunaux qui sont saturs depuis trs longtemps et victimes de forte compression de personnel et de moyens financiers depuis la RGPP. Le parallle que tu fais avec les radars est juste : la droite va videmment hurler au laxisme, mais dans la pratique cela veut dire que l'usage du cannabis sera rprim bien plus fortement qu'avant, de faon systmatique chaque fois que la police l'observera. Il faudrait confirmation par un juriste, mais logiquement une contravention ne devrait plus donner lieu  une rvocation de libration conditionnelle. Ca doit quand mme reprsenter pas mal de cas et c'est dj un premier pas vers la fin du tout carcral.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais mais il y a toujours une diffrence entre le discours et le motif rel.
En ralit la raison principale de la prsence d'autant de radars c'est de faire payer le plus de gens possible, faire baisser le nombre d'accident du  la vitesse est un prtexte.
Avec le cannabis c'est pareil, officiellement c'est pour dsengorg les tribunaux, mais la vraie motivation c'est de faire payer le plus de gens possible.

Et a ne va pas du tout dans le sens de la lgalisation...
Ils auraient pu faire une loi pour dire que le possession et la consommation de cannabis tait tolr et voil, plus de problme de tribunaux...
Il n'y avait pas besoin de crer une amende.

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Michel Blanquer oppos  la dpnalisation du cannabis
De toutes faon la dpnalisation c'est nul, il faut la lgalisation, afin que les Franais puissent produire et vendre.

Par contre c'est un menteur et un manipulateur :



> "Toutes les tudes montrent  quel point le cannabis est nuisible. Le cannabis fait du mal au cerveau. Il ne faut absolument pas laisser courir l'ide que le cannabis peut tre quelque chose qu'on doit tolrer dans notre socit. C'est mauvais pour nos enfants et donc je serai fou en tant que ministre de l'ducation de dire autre chose."


En ralit beaucoup d'tudes montrent que le cannabis n'est pas dangereux.
Il n'y a pas de dpendance physique, pas de dpendance psychique, et a fait moins de dgt sur le cerveau que la cigarette, l'alcool, les mdicaments prescrits par les mdecins, les missions d'Hanouna, etc.

En plus la stratgie adopt aujourd'hui est un chec, la loi est dur en France et la France est le plus gros consommateur en Europe.
Au Portugal ils ont dpnalis les drogues et par consquent il y a moins de consommateurs.

Cannabis : le pige tendu pour viter sa lgalisation
_La contraventionalisation du cannabis propose par Grard Collomb ne rsoudra aucun des problmes cruciaux causs par la prohibition. Voil pourquoi._

----------


## BenoitM

> [
> En ralit beaucoup d'tudes montrent que le cannabis n'est pas dangereux.
> Il n'y a pas de dpendance physique, pas de dpendance psychique, et a fait moins de dgt sur le cerveau que la cigarette, l'alcool, les mdicaments prescrits par les mdecins, les missions d'Hanouna, etc.


On peut tre pour la lgalisation sans propager des conneries.

Le cannabis est dangereux.
Le cannabis causes des additions (mme si ce n'est pas la drogue la plus dure en dpendance)
(ps le cannabis se fume a ma connaissance avec du tabac qui provoque lui aussi une dpendance ...)

Ca nempche pas d'avoir des pouvoirs bnfiques mais ca ne le rend pas pour autant non dangereux (surtout pour les ados)


Bon et tout ca a dj t dit et redit....
Si tu pouvais arrter de faire du vent (es-tu pays au nombre de commentaire?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le cannabis est dangereux.


Ouais sa dangerosit ce situe entre celle du th et celle du caf.
Tout est dangereux de toute faon.




> (ps le cannabis se fume a ma connaissance avec du tabac qui provoque lui aussi une dpendance ...)


Effectivement le plus dangereux dans un joint c'est le tabac.
Mais on peut utiliser un vaporisateur ou cuisiner avec.




> Bon et tout ca a dj t dit et redit....


Je ragis  l'actualit ce n'est pas de ma faute si Jean-Michel Blanquer ni connait rien...

----------


## fredinkan

> Le cannabis est dangereux.
> Le cannabis causes des additions (mme si ce n'est pas la drogue la plus dure en dpendance)


Uniquement des additions ? pas de soustractions ?  :;): 

Plus srieusement, a me fait assez rire de voir  quel point certains dfendent le cannabis.
Alors oui il y a des effets positifs, mais a me fait penser  un alcoolique qui cherche  dire que parce qu'il boit de rhum c'est moins dangereux que le mec qui bot de la vodka...

----------


## Ryu2000

> a me fait penser  un alcoolique qui cherche  dire que parce qu'il boit de rhum c'est moins dangereux que le mec qui bot de la vodka...


Il y a moyen de faire mieux comme analogie.
Dj l'alcool c'est une drogue beaucoup beaucoup plus dur que le cannabis.

L'interdiction du cannabis c'est comme si l'tat mettait en place la prohibition de la bire.
Aprs soit les consommateurs vont aller vers plus fort, soit des producteurs vont produire de la bire illgalement (et ce sera moins clean que la bire lgal).

Tout le monde serait gagnant en lgalisant (sauf les trafiquants).

----------


## TallyHo

> Alors oui il y a des effets positifs, mais a me fait penser  un alcoolique qui cherche  dire que parce qu'il boit de rhum c'est moins dangereux que le mec qui bot de la vodka...


Ou celui qui prend des patchs ou la cigarette lectronique par rapport  la clope... Tu peux prendre ce raisonnement pour n'importe quelle addiction.

Je connais des gens qui fument le cigare en me disant que c'est moins nocif que la clope. C'est peut-tre vrai mais s'envoyer un produit autre que l'oxygne dans les poumons, c'est quand mme un peu nocif quelque part... Et tu en as qui limiteront le risque en ne fumant qu'un bon gros cigare de temps en temps, le moment de plaisir quoi.

Donc il faut distinguer l'addiction et le produit. Tu peux utiliser un produit sans tomber dans l'addiction (hors drogues dures et tout a bien sur). Je ne dfends aucune position sur le canna, j'attends de voir comment a va prendre forme, si a prend forme un jour.

Par ailleurs, il me semble que Ryu a quand mme soulve des points importants pour le dbat, comme les taux, etc...

----------


## fredinkan

> Tu peux utiliser un produit sans tomber dans l'addiction (hors drogues dures et tout a bien sur)


Suite a une opration j'tais sous morphine (une drogue... dure justement).
Je n'ai pas subi d'effet d'addiction, car bien contrl par les mdecins. Ton raisonnement est donc infond.

Tout produit peut provoquer une addiction, du fait d'une consommation rgulire. L'addiction psychologique est la pire  ce niveau.
Un exemple simple serait de se faire des sessions rgulires de jeu ou sport. Pas besoin que ce soit souvent, mais tu sais que tu en as besoin pour tre mieux (les joggers du dimanche qui disent que a fait du bien car ils se vident de leurs toxines en courant). Oui c'est bien, mais au final c'est aussi la dopamine derrire qui va te faire ce bien.


La question  se poser pour moi est : est-ce que les avantages venant d'une dpnalisation du produivent valent-ils rellement la peine face aux inconvnients ?
Et l, tu vas avoir vraiment des avis trs diffrents selon le vcu.

----------


## TallyHo

> Suite a une opration j'tais sous morphine (une drogue... dure justement).
> Je n'ai pas subi d'effet d'addiction, car bien contrl par les mdecins. Ton raisonnement est donc infond.


Mon propos s'en tenait  la consommation  but rcratif et pas dans un but mdical. De plus, un cas particulier ne peut pas se gnraliser, tu peux faire parti des 5% qui y ont chapp par exemple (c'est fictif bien sur).

----------


## Ryu2000

> se faire des sessions rgulires de jeu ou sport. Pas besoin que ce soit souvent, mais tu sais que tu en as besoin


a a rapport avec les hormones.
Mais effectivement c'est une dpendance qui existe.
Les gros sportifs dpriment un peu quand ils doivent manquer une sance.

Nous ne sommes pas tous gaux fasse  l'addiction, certaines personnes ont des facilits  devenir accro.

Aprs votre histoire de drogue dur et d'addiction, c'est un peu compliqu.
Il faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'est une drogue dur et c'est qu'est une addiction.
Par exemple si on considre que l'alcool est une drogue dur,  partir de quand un consommateur est considr comment ayant un problme d'addiction  l'alcool ?
Si il boit l'apro tous les weekends est-ce que a compte comme une dpendance ?

Avant la drogue la plus addictive c'tait lhrone, aujourd'hui il existe plein de drogues bien plus addictive que a. (du genre crack, mthamphtamine, etc)

----------


## Invit

> Tout produit peut provoquer une addiction, du fait d'une consommation rgulire. L'addiction psychologique est la pire  ce niveau.


D'ailleurs, il est intressant de noter que l'addiction psychologique varie normment d'une personne  une autre. Certains ne ressentent rien du tout (aucune dpendance ?) tandis que d'autres peuvent en baver pendant plusieurs semaines. Je serais curieuse de savoir s'il y a des tudes sur les facteurs dterminants.

----------


## survivals

La lgalisation devrait permettre de fumer/vapoter plus sain, encore que je ne doute pas que certains les bourrerait d'engrais/pesticides ... pas trs bon  fumer.

Le tabac dans le joint c'est pour la rsine, si c'tait lgalis se serait pas la forme la plus commune, l'herbe n'a pas besoin de tabac pour tre fum pour peu qu'elle soit bien cultiv et sch.

Quant  la dpendance, oui elle existe mais franchement, c'est comme le chocolat si t'en a plus t'en fait pas une maladie et au bout de 2-3 jours t'y pense plus, le manque est plus du  la nicotine aprs, mais bon si tu fume des clopes tu n'as pas ce manque.

Le risque du passage  une autre drogue est rel mais cette autre drogue c'est la cigarette pas lhrone et c'est lorsque c'est fum avec du tabac.

Aprs fumer rgulirement du Cannabis, c'est pas la chose  faire c'est comme pour tout faut pas en abuser, mais la libert c'est a, la libert de faire des conneries et d'en apprendre quelque chose du moment que cela n'entrave pas la libert des autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis : un march de 70 milliards de dollars aux Etats-Unis en 2021 ?
Lgalis, au moins pour son usage mdical, dans plus de la moiti des Etats amricains, le cannabis pourrait devenir un secteur majeur de l'conomie amricaine dans les cinq prochaines annes.

Lgalisation du cannabis : vers une fiscalit rduite au Canada
_La fiscalit sur la vente du cannabis, une fois l'entre en vigueur de sa lgalisation dans un peu plus d'un an au Canada, doit tre suffisamment faible pour empcher tout trafic, a estim lundi le ministre des Finances Bill Morneau._

J'utilise cet argument depuis tellement longtemps  :8-): 

Oser la rgulation du cannabis
_Alors que la Fdration Addiction organise ses 7es journes au Havre, l'conomiste Pierre-Yves Geoffard et l'addictologue Jean-Pierre Couteron dfendent une lgalisation encadre du cannabis._

_La production de cannabis pourrait tout  fait tre ralise sur le territoire franais, mtropolitain ou ultramarin, crant ainsi des dizaines de milliers demplois._

Si Macron veut faire une chose pendant son mandat, qu'il lgalise le cannabis en France.

----------


## Skury

> Si Macron veut faire une chose pendant son mandat, qu'il lgalise le cannabis en France.


Des choses, il va en faire. Des *bonnes* choses, a on verra !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Aprs votre histoire de drogue dur et d'addiction, c'est un peu compliqu.
> Il faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'est une drogue dur et c'est qu'est une addiction.
> Par exemple si on considre que l'alcool est une drogue dur,  partir de quand un consommateur est considr comment ayant un problme d'addiction  l'alcool ?
> Si il boit l'apro tous les weekends est-ce que a compte comme une dpendance ?


Si tu t'intresses vraiment au sujet, tu peux dj commencer par la dfinition "d'addiction"...
L'apro du week-end devient une dpendance si tu ne peux pas t'en penser, si tu es nerv de cette situation, si tu deviens violent, etc... Mais si tu as forcment besoin de ton apro le vendredi soir, c'est une forme de dpendance oui, sauf qu'elle est peu impactant compar  quelqu'un qui aura besoin de son produit tous les jours, plusieurs fois par jour, etc... (ce qui peut tre le cas avec le cannabis - comme n'importe quel produit addictif). On peut tre accro aux "douilles" et il n'y a que du cannabis pourtant... Pas de nicotine donc arrte de croire que les gens sont dpendant seulement car il roule avec du tabac, c'est compltement faux!




> Aprs fumer rgulirement du Cannabis, c'est pas la chose  faire c'est comme pour tout faut pas en abuser, mais la libert c'est a, la libert de faire des conneries et d'en apprendre quelque chose du moment que cela n'entrave pas la libert des autres.


Oui mais non... A partir du moment o on vit dans une socit, on ne peut pas raisonner comme a... Car derrire, ok survivals, je t'autorise  faire ce que tu veux, devenir acco  une drogue, etc... SAUF que derrire, nous avons tout un systme de sant  et autres en place qui fait que nous allons te soigner, t'aider en cas "d'erreur", etc... Et l, tu me prives d'une libert vu que je vais payer plus d'assurance, d'impts, etc... (oui oui je sais, ce n'est pas une libert  ::aie:: )

Aprs, je dis a, ce n'est pas li au cannabis, l'alcool est galement un vrai problme, le tabac aussi par rapport  la sant... Les taxes ne suffissent pas par rapport aux cots... Mais lobbys tout a...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> (ce qui peut tre le cas avec le cannabis - comme n'importe quel produit addictif).


Les tudes montrent que la dpendance physique et psychique du cannabis sont trs faible.




> A partir du moment o on vit dans une socit, on ne peut pas raisonner comme a...


Au Portugal ils ont arrt de considr les consommateurs comme des drogus, pour les considrs comme des malades qui ont besoin de soins.
Du coup un heroinomane peut se faire un fix dans la rue, sans finir en prison.
Les rsultats sont positifs :
Comment le Portugal a gagn la lutte contre la drogue en ne la menant pas
_Quinze ans plus tard, la catastrophe prdite par de nombreuses personnes est dmentie par les donnes. La consommation de drogues parmi les jeunes de 15  24 ans a considrablement diminu et les dcs dus  la drogue sont tombs de 80 en 2001  16 en 2012._

L'alcool et le tabac sont les drogues qui font le plus de mort et qui cotent le plus chre  la socit.
D'aprs moi il y a une corrlation entre la duret des lois et le nombre de consommateurs, si on compare la carte de la lgislation du cannabis avec la carte du nombre de consommateurs ont trouve des corrlations.
Donc pour diminuer le nombre de consommateurs, supprimer le trafic, proposer un produit de meilleur qualit aux consommateurs, il faut lgaliser le cannabis.

----------


## Invit

> Du coup un heroinomane peut se faire un fix dans la rue, sans finir en prison.


Mais c'est gnial !  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Mais c'est gnial !


Si ce sont les cots pour le contribuable qui t'inquitent, oui c'est plutt positif  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais c'est gnial !


Bon aprs j'ai vu a dans un reportage... (et j'ai pas une super mmoire)
Et c'tait pas vraiment en pleine rue, c'tait  l'cart, o personne ne passe, c'tait cach.

Mais la police vient pour lui donner une convocation dans un centre pour parler des dangers de la drogue, il n'est pas oblig d'y aller.

----------


## Invit

> Si ce sont les cots pour le contribuable qui t'inquitent, oui c'est plutt positif


Non je parlais plus du ct, tu te balades en ville, tu vois un mec qui se fix  gauche, un qui shoot une douille  droite ! Trop bien...  ::weird:: 

Aprs, pour le Portugal, l'exprience n'a pas l'air mauvaise, je trouve juste qu'il manque des chiffres sur la dlinquance, criminalit, le budget sant sur les cas d'overdose et autres, etc...

En France par exemple, il est interdit d'tre alcoolis sur la voie publique. Si cette loi est en place, c'est justement car on sait bien que les comportements sont altrs par l'alcool et peuvent amener des situations de violences, d'harclement de rue, etc... Et pourtant, nous sommes d'accords, on ne souffle jamais dans le ballon quand on est  pied... Mais dans les faits, c'est prvu...

Moi, je sais pas trop quoi en penser de tout a, et je suis d'accord pour dire que le tabac et l'alcool est aussi trs nocifs donc pourquoi interdire le cannabis ? Mais il faut avoir un vrai dbat, etc... Pas juste dire "Allez on fonce !". Le cas du Portugal, rien ne dit que a se passerait bien en France...
Bon maintenant, on parle mme de cocane, hrone, mdicaments, etc... cf Portugal donc l'argument, c'est naturel, a ne tient plus !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non je parlais plus du ct, tu te balades en ville, tu vois un mec qui se fix  gauche, un qui shoot une douille  droite !


Ah non mais c'est pas a du tout.




> je suis d'accord pour dire que le tabac et l'alcool est aussi trs nocifs donc pourquoi interdire le cannabis ? Mais il faut avoir un vra dbat, etc...


Ouais un vrai dbat ce serait bien.
Avec des vrais scientifiques et spcialistes qui s'y connaissent vraiment.

Moi je pense que les 2 principaux lments qui empchent la lgalisation du cannabis sont :
1. L'industrie pharmaceutique a beaucoup  perdre en cas de lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique
2. Il y a des lus qui gagnent de l'argent avec le trafic de drogue

Il est difficile de trouver des arguments solides contre la lgalisation...
Puisque il est possible que lgaliser le cannabis rduise le nombre de consommateurs.

Le seul problme que j'ai trouv, c'est que les jeunes qui veulent franchir un interdit iront vers des produits plus dangereux pour faire leur exprience...
C'est lger comme problme, par rapports aux nombreux avantages.

----------


## Invit

> Non je parlais plus du ct, tu te balades en ville, tu vois un mec qui se fix  gauche, un qui shoot une douille  droite ! Trop bien... 
> 
> Aprs, pour le Portugal, l'exprience n'a pas l'air mauvaise, je trouve juste qu'il manque des chiffres sur la dlinquance, criminalit, le budget sant sur les cas d'overdose et autres, etc...


Oui, et une fois qu'on a dtermin ces cots de bonne foi (par des organismes neutres qui essaieront de chiffrer au mieux, pas par des organismes qui essaieront de gonfler les chiffres pour faire peur), on peut s'interroger sur la faon de le financer. Par exemple, dans le cas du cannabis, l'tat peut prlever une taxe directement sur le produit en fonction de ce cot. Au lieu d'tre l pour "punir" les consommateurs, elle serait l pour financer leur systme de sant.




> En France par exemple, il est interdit d'tre alcoolis sur la voie publique. Si cette loi est en place, c'est justement car on sait bien que les comportements sont altrs par l'alcool et peuvent amener des situations de violences, d'harclement de rue, etc... Et pourtant, nous sommes d'accords, on ne souffle jamais dans le ballon quand on est  pied... Mais dans les faits, c'est prvu...


Oui, c'est assez hypocrite, parce qu'alors les clochards n'ont plus le droit de boire. O va le monde  ::aie:: . Et pis, comment on fait pour rentrer du bistrot ?  ::mouarf::  Je pense qu'il aurait t plus simple de s'en tenir  l'interdiction des violences et du harclement, avec ventuellement des cas de circonstances aggravantes si on a bu (et encore,  voir, parce que je ne pense pas qu'un mec sobre soit plus excusable qu'un mec bourr). M'enfin j'ai pas l'impression que cette rgle change quelque chose dans les faits. 




> Moi, je sais pas trop quoi en penser de tout a, et je suis d'accord pour dire que le tabac et l'alcool est aussi trs nocifs donc pourquoi interdire le cannabis ? Mais il faut avoir un vrai dbat, etc... Pas juste dire "Allez on fonce !". Le cas du Portugal, rien ne dit que a se passerait bien en France...
> Bon maintenant, on parle mme de cocane, hrone, mdicaments, etc... cf Portugal donc l'argument, c'est naturel, a ne tient plus !


Et la Datura on en parle ?  ::lol:: 
Je me lance, pour le dbat. Je pense qu'on ne pourra jamais rayer de la surface de la terre tous les produits qui permettent de se mettre dans un tat autre que son tat normal, et qu'on ne pourra jamais dissuader l'ensemble des tres humains d'y avoir recours. Partant de l, on peut s'interroger sur ce qu'on veut : rduire les cots pour le contribuable ? Protger les gens des problmes de sant qui s'en suivent ? Rduire le nombre de personnes qui consomment ? Rduire la quantit de produit consomme par personne ? Ensuite on peut poser la question de l'efficacit du rpressif et du prventif. Puis de l'efficacit des modes de rpression et de prvention. Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question de ce qu'on veut. La rponse est : un peu de tout. Pour la question de l'efficacit du prventif et du rpressif, je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le rpressif sans le prventif ne fonctionne pas. Des ides pour les modes de prvention et de rpression qui fonctionneraient ?

----------


## souviron34

> Je me lance, pour le dbat. Je pense qu'on ne pourra jamais rayer de la surface de la terre tous les produits qui permettent de se mettre dans un tat autre que son tat normal, et qu'on ne pourra jamais dissuader l'ensemble des tres humains d'y avoir recours. Partant de l, on peut s'interroger sur ce qu'on veut : rduire les cots pour le contribuable ? Protger les gens des problmes de sant qui s'en suivent ? Rduire le nombre de personnes qui consomment ? Rduire la quantit de produit consomme par personne ? Ensuite on peut poser la question de l'efficacit du rpressif et du prventif. Puis de l'efficacit des modes de rpression et de prvention. Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question de ce qu'on veut. La rponse est : un peu de tout. Pour la question de l'efficacit du prventif et du rpressif, je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le rpressif sans le prventif ne fonctionne pas. Des ides pour les modes de prvention et de rpression qui fonctionneraient ?


 ::ccool:: 


Pour une fois (_m'tonne pas trop venant de toi _ ) un expos clair et succint ....


Tu veux pas envoyer a aux assocs, au Ministre, etc etc ??? 

Srieusement...

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour la question de l'efficacit du prventif et du rpressif, je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le rpressif sans le prventif ne fonctionne pas. Des ides pour les modes de prvention et de rpression qui fonctionneraient ?


le prventif a serait quoi ? La fumette c'est pas bien les jeunes ?  ::aie:: 
On voit o  fini Bob Marley  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le prventif a serait quoi ?


Il y avait une campagne :  Isolement, repli sur soi, perte de motivation, le cannabis est une ralit. .

=====
Edit :
"J'en rvais la nuit" : le difficile combat pour se dsintoxiquer des mdicaments antidouleurs contenant des opiodes
_Prsents dans certains sirops contre la toux, antalgiques ou produits anesthsiants (morphine), les opiodes, drives du pavot, comme l'opium ou l'hrone, ne sont pas sans risque._

----------


## Ryu2000

En Uruguay, le cannabis peut dsormais s'acheter en pharmacie
_C'est une premire dans le monde : l'Uruguay commercialise dsormais le cannabis  usage rcratif dans 16 pharmacies du pays._




> En pharmacie, la marijuana, considre comme une drogue douce, est vendue 1,30 dollar (environ 1,10 euro) le gramme, un prix bien moins lev que sur le march illgal. Pour pouvoir y avoir accs, les consommateurs doivent au pralable s'inscrire sur un registre et peuvent acheter au maximum 10 grammes par semaine.


Voil a c'est bien.
L on lutte efficacement contre le march illgal.

----------


## Mewt14

Au moins qu'on commence par le cannabis thrapeutique en pharmacie, sous ordonnance.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais ce serait un dbut de laisser des franais produire du cannabis bio  des buts thrapeutique.
Des varits plus riche en CBD qu'en THC.

Si on laisse a  l'industrie pharmaceutique, ils vont utiliser des engrais chimiques, alors que pour le cannabis thrapeutique il est trs important de produire du bio.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne suis pas convaincu par cette tude :
Lgaliser le cannabis peut faire augmenter la consommation



> Dans les deux tats nord-amricains tudis, "*dans les plus jeunes gnrations, la lgalisation du cannabis n'a pas stimul la consommation* de cannabis, qui se maintient cependant  un niveau lev", souligne l'tude. "On relve, en revanche, une hausse des prvalences d'usage de cannabis parmi les adultes", particulirement marque chez les consommateurs occasionnels et rguliers de plus de 25 ans.


Mais il y a quand mme de bonnes nouvelles :



> Mais globalement, "*la lgalisation du cannabis a permis de rorienter lactivit des forces de lordre et des magistrats*, dans un contexte o les infractions pour usage de cannabis reprsentaient plus de la moiti des interpellations pour infractions  la lgislation sur les stupfiants"





> D'un point de vue conomique, au Colorado comme  Washington, le chiffre daffaires de l'industrie du cannabis rcratif est en hausse continue, atteignant 1 milliard de dollars par an dans chaque Etat, et le secteur a gnr plusieurs milliers d'emplois. *Les recettes fiscales lies  la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif y "ont dpass le montant des taxes collectes au titre du tabac"*, ajoute l'tude.


Bon aprs que la consommation augmente chez les plus de 25 ce n'est pas grave, c'est toujours mieux que de l'alcool ou des mdicaments prescris sous ordonnance...

----------


## Bubu017

Comme dit plus haut on pourrait dj commencer  lgaliser le cannabis sous ordonnance, et surtout foutre la paix  ceux qui cultive leur propre herbe. 
Au moins elle n'est pas coupe avec je ne sais quel produit chimique, mais surtout cela ne finance pas un trafic plus grave.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on pourrait dj commencer  lgaliser le cannabis sous ordonnance, et surtout foutre la paix  ceux qui cultive leur propre herbe.


Vu l'incomptence de ceux qui nous gouvernent ce n'est pas prt d'arriver...

Pour faire du cannabis sous ordonnance il faut commencer par autoriser des producteurs  cultiver des varits de cannabis CBD.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le e-joint est lgal, affirme le ministre de la Sant



> Nous le rvlions mardi, les liquides pour vapoteuses  base de CBD, une molcule issue du cannabis, prolifrent. Le ministre de la Sant souhaite la mise en place de contrles auprs des revendeurs.
> (...)
> La Direction gnrale de la sant (DGS) prcise qu'il y a des conditions. Seuls les e-liquides destins au vapotage et qui contiennent une teneur en THC  0,2 % sont lgaux.


C'est n'importe quoi !
Pourquoi ils n'ont pas lgaliser le vrai cannabis CBD ?
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire d'e-liquide ?
Qui le produit ?

Ce serait beaucoup mieux d'utiliser des vrais fleurs de cannabis avec un vrai vaporisateur.

----------


## Ryu2000

tats-Unis : la vente de marijuana rcrative dbute en Californie



> Ce 1er janvier 2018 marque le dbut de la vente et la consommation lgales de marijuana en Californie. Les clients ont afflu en masse dans les boutiques spcialises.
> 
> Dbut d'anne planant pour les californiens.  partir de ce lundi 1er janvier 2018, la vente et la consommation de marijuana  usage rcratif y deviennent lgales. La Californie tant l'tat le plus peupl des tats-Unis, elle devient de facto le plus gros march mondial lgal de cette drogue douce, aprs avoir t pionnire de la marijuana mdicale depuis 1996. 
> 
> Huit tats amricains dont le Colorado ont dj lgalis la marijuana, qui reste illgale au niveau fdral. Et la demande est l pour rpondre  l'offre : partout  travers le "Golden State", les amateurs de marijuana faisaient la queue lundi dans les dispensaires ouverts et habilits  vendre la drogue douce  usage rcratif. 
> 
> Pour acheter du cannabis dornavant, il suffit d'avoir plus de 21 ans et montrer un permis de conduire ou des papiers d'identit, mme si on est originaire d'un tat o il reste interdit. Les clients repartent avec un sac blanc opaque scell.

----------


## Ryu2000

La Grce s'apprte  autoriser le cannabis mdical



> "Dans quelques semaines, un amendement sera prsent au Parlement pour *dfinir le cadre lgislatif de la culture et de la fabrication des produits pharmaceutiques  la base de cannabis mdical*, ce qui ouvrira la voie  des investissements grecs et trangers", a affirm M. Tsironis.
> 
> *Le chiffre d'affaires qui pourrait tre gnr par ces investissements "est estim entre 1,5 et 2 milliards d'euros"*, a-t-il prcis, soulignant que des entreprises grecques mais aussi israliennes et canadiennes taient intresses.


On va attendre pour voir ce que a va donner.
Si n'importe quel grec peut crer sont entreprise pour cultiver du cannabis mdical (bio et pas forcment haut en THC) a peut tre intressant, par contre si on l'importe a craint.
Il faut aussi voir sous quel forme ce sera distribu, si c'est en fleur sch c'est bien, si c'est en comprim c'est nul.

Le cannabis mdical c'est ps grand chose, mais c'est dj un dbut.
Il faut empcher l'industrie pharmaceutique de contrler le truc.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a de l'actualit ces jours ci.

Dj les amendes :
Cannabis : Macron doit sortir du vieux monde et prendre cette question  bras le corps



> Le rapport remis par Eric Poulliat (La Rpublique en marche) et Robin Reda (Les Rpublicains) ce 24 janvier  *Emmanuel Macron propose de sanctionner les consommateurs de cannabis d'une amende forfaitaire d'entre 150 et 200 euros. Cette mesure viserait  dcharger les forces de l'ordre et les magistrats de procdures pnales nombreuses et chronophages.* Les auteurs du rapport conviennent cependant qu'elle n'aura pas d'effet sur la consommation, alors qu'en France 17 millions de personnes ont dj expriment la rsine ou lherbe, et qu'il est de plus en plus facile de se procurer du cannabis (lire notre enqute sur l'ubrisation du trafic). Pour Eric Piolle, le maire cologiste de Grenoble (ville marque, comme d'autres, par des rglements de comptes sanglants lis au trafic), cette demi-mesure ne rpond en rien aux objectifs en matire de scurit et de sant publique, qui devraient tre partags par les pouvoirs publics et les citoyens. Entretien.


Donc effectivement a va tre trs bien pour dcharger les tribunaux (il y a des procs pour simple possession de cannabis...).
La justice qui est dj  la ramasse, doit en plus s'occuper de a...

Mais la vraie ide de Macron c'est de ramasser plus d'amendes (comme avec le passage  80km/h max), les forces de l'ordre vont augmenter le nombre de contrle, pour ramasser encore plus d'argent.

Il y a une autre news rigolote :
"Naturelle, bio, moins chimique... " : les ados prfrent fumer de l'herbe que des cigarettes



> *Le tabac ne fait plus un tabac*
> En revanche, le succs des gauloises part en fume. Selon le rapport, cette gnration d'adolescents - qui a grandi avec l'interdiction de la vente de cigarettes aux mineurs et sa consommation dans les lieux publics - associe au tabac une image "rsolument ngative", lie  "la mort et la souffrance". Ainsi, pour la plupart d'entre eux, la cigarette n'est plus un passage oblig de sociabilit, "surtout depuis la hausse de son prix dans les annes 2000", souligne Ivana Obradovic.
> 
> La voici donc supplante par le cannabis, "*moins cher et presque aussi facile  trouver en pratique*" selon les jeunes interrogs. Sous forme d'herbe, il est peru comme "un produit naturel, bio, moins chimique", plus rassurant "en terme de composition" que *la rsine, qualifie de "pneu" ou de "dgueulasse"*, poursuit l'auteure. Il est donc considr comme "moins addictif" et "moins dangereux" que la nicotine, ntant pas pour sa part, "assimil ni  la maladie, ni  la mort".


C'est marrant parce que a rappelle un sketch qui disait "si le tabac augmente encore un peu je vais finir par ne plus en mettre dans mes joints".
Et au final d'aprs l'auteure c'est ce qu'il ce passe chez les jeunes ^^
La rsine de cannabis est en effet beaucoup plus dangereuse que l'herbe car elle peut tre coup plusieurs fois, avec des produits plus ou moins toxiques.

Par contre est-ce que le cannabis est moins chre que le tabac ?
Peut tre si un gros fumeur de cigarette passe d'1 paquet de cigarette par jour  2, 3 joints par jour.

----------


## Bubu017

Je ne pense pas que les flics fassent plus de contrle, ils auront autre chose  foutre. PAr contre c'est vrai que s'ils sentent du cannabis, ils n'auront plus aucun remords  aller voir le consommateur et lui foutre une prune.
Sinon pour les jeunes qui consomment plus de cannabis que de tabac, quand tu lis a : un produit naturel, bio, moins chimique. Si a vient du pote qui fait pousser chez lui et ne coupe pas certes, mais si a vient du dealer du coin, il y a de fortes chances que ce soit couper  pire que le tabac.

----------


## Neckara

> un produit naturel, bio, moins chimique.


Ce qui ne veut pas non plus dire que ce soit moins "nocif".

La cigu, quelques champignons, et toute sortes de poisons sont aussi trs naturels, pourtant je n'en recommanderais pas la consommation.
 l'inverse, certains produits de synthses sont meilleurs que les produits naturels, notamment car on a pu isoler les molcules souhaites et contrler la quantit, permettant de rduire les effets secondaires. Je pense par exemple  l'aspirine.

Enfin, je vous rappellerais que tout est chimique, mme le monoxyde de dihydrogne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> PAr contre c'est vrai que s'ils sentent du cannabis, ils n'auront plus aucun remords  aller voir le consommateur et lui foutre une prune.


Oui ben voil...
Surtout que parfois il y a de la pression, par moment on poussait les gendarmes  attraper plus de monde au radar.
Beaucoup le vivaient trs mal, des fois ils arrtaient un pre de famille avec une vitesse retenu de 51km/h sur sur une route limit  50 km/h.
Des fois c'est pas marrant d'tre gendarme.

Deux policiers menacs de rvocation pour avoir masqu des radars dans "Automoto"



> Deux policiers sont menacs de rvocation aprs avoir neutralis un radar devant les camras de TF1 dans l'mission Automoto. Denis Brogniart, prsentateur de l'mission, a t entendu par la police des polices  ce sujet. Selon lui, *les policiers voulaient dnoncer des radars inutiles et la politique du chiffre*.





> un produit naturel, bio, moins chimique. Si a vient du pote qui fait pousser chez lui et ne coupe pas certes, mais si a vient du dealer du coin, il y a de fortes chances que ce soit couper  pire que le tabac.


Ben dans la beuh (weed, ganja, herbe, etc) tu peux moins couper le truc.
Une tte c'est une tte.

 un moment il y avait du verre pil, mais c'est rare comme truc.
De l'herbe coupe au verre pil




> Ce qui ne veut pas non plus dire que ce soit moins "nocif".


Non mais l dans le contexte c'tait *tabac + rsine* contre *herbe*.
Les producteurs de tabac ont ajout des centaines de produits chimiques pour augmenter la dpendance (et pour changer le gout, etc).
Dans la rsine on peut trouver des produits dangereux.

Alors que dans l'herbe il n'y a pas de problme en principe.




> l'inverse, certains produits de synthses sont meilleurs que les produits naturels, notamment car on a pu isoler les molcules souhaites et contrler la quantit, permettant de rduire les effets secondaires. Je pense par exemple  l'aspirine.


Avec le cannabis c'est exactement l'inverse.
Ils ont essay d'isoler le THC, ensuite ils ont essay d'isoler le CBD,  chaque fois le rsultat est mauvais.
On ne connait pas toutes les molcules prsentent dans le cannabis, mais on sait que l'ensemble peut tre bon, contrairement aux molcules isoles.
Il y a une bonne synergies entre les composants du cannabis, terpnes tout a...

Le THC de synthse a craint, alors que le cannabis thrapeutique c'est bien.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne pense pas que les flics fassent plus de contrle, ils auront autre chose  foutre. PAr contre c'est vrai que s'ils sentent du cannabis, ils n'auront plus aucun remords  aller voir le consommateur et lui foutre une prune.


Rappelle-toi que les perdreaux sont soumis  une trs forte culture du chiffre depuis 15 ans, quelque chose que ni la gauche ni Macron n'ont jamais remis en cause. La droite va videmment hurler au "laxisme" avec cette mesure, et je m'tonne d'ailleurs de en pas dj entendre leurs vagissements pavloviens dans les mdias, mais dans la pratique cela reviendra  faciliter grandement la rpression pour usage de cannabis par simplification des procdures administratives : ce qui tait un dlit devient une contravention. On peut donc s'attendre  bien plus de sanctions, bien plus systmatiquement.

----------


## Marco46

> je m'tonne d'ailleurs de en pas dj entendre leurs vagissements pavloviens dans les mdias


Macron a pris la place de la droite dans la bouche des mdias.

----------


## Invit

> Non mais l dans le contexte c'tait *tabac + rsine* contre *herbe*.
> Les producteurs de tabac ont ajout des centaines de produits chimiques pour augmenter la dpendance (et pour changer le gout, etc).
> Dans la rsine on peut trouver des produits dangereux.
> 
> Alors que dans l'herbe il n'y a pas de problme en principe.


Oui mais Neckara a raison, mme le cannabis est nocif pour la sant... C'est comme l'alcool, c'est lgal mais nocif... Pareil pour certains mdocs... etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais Neckara a raison, mme le cannabis est nocif pour la sant... C'est comme l'alcool, c'est lgal mais nocif... Pareil pour certains mdocs... etc...


Ce n'est pas "certains mdicaments" ce sont tous les mdicaments qui sont dangereux.
Les seuls mdicaments sans effet secondaire potentielle a doit tre l'homopathie.
Le plus anodin des mdicaments c'est le paractamol et mme le paractamol peut tuer (si on en prend trop souvent).

Chaque mdicament a un effet ngatif.
a soulage d'un ct mais a abme de l'autre.

Compar au cannabis l'alcool c'est une drogue dur.
D'ailleurs si on regarde l'tude officielle de l'assemble nationale :
Classification des psychotropes - Rapport Roques (1998) sur la dangerosit des drogues
On voit que le cannabis est moins dangereux que les mdicaments sous ordonnance, l'alcool et le tabac.
Page 152 :
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/le...ecst/i3641.pdf

L vous pourriez dire que les varits de cannabis de 1998 sont diffrentes des varits de cannabis de 2018 et je vous rpondrez que pas tant que a...
C'est possible que la concentration en THC soit lgrement plus lev parfois, mais c'est trs lger.
Et le THC c'est qu'une molcule parmi beaucoup beaucoup d'autres.

Le cannabis est dangereux, mais moins dangereux que les autres drogues (tabac, alcool, Benzodiazpine).
De toute faon tout est mauvais  forte doses. (mme les fruits sont dangereux car plein de nitrate)
Manger dans un fast food c'est dangereux.
Les smartphones sont dangereux.

En plus il y a plein d'utilisation thrapeutique du cannabis.
Comme le cannabis multiplie les effets des autres drogues, on peut baisser la dose de morphines des malades et leur donner du cannabis en plus.
Parce que ceux qui sont sous anti douleur trop longtemps, deviennent svrement dpendant, certains sont oblig de prendre de l'hrone pour arrter de souffrir aprs avoir arrt les anti douleurs.

Les drogues les plus meurtrires sont de trs loin le tabac et l'alcool. (quoi qu'il faudra que je regarde le compteur des morts du aux mdicaments un jour...)

----------


## Neckara

> Les seuls mdicaments sans effet secondaire potentielle a doit tre l'homopathie.


Cela n'a aucun effet secondaires... parce que cela n'a aucun effet ( part un effet placebo).

Quoique... l'abus de sucre peut aussi tre dangereux...





> quoi qu'il faudra que je regarde le compteur des morts du aux mdicaments un jour...


Ce  quoi il faudra pondrer en regardant le nombre de vies sauves par ces mmes mdicaments.

Ce n'est pas tant la nocivit qu'il faut regarder ma sa balance bnfice/risque, de mme que la balance bnfice/cot de son interdiction. L'alcool et le tabac sont par exemple difficiles  interdire du fait de raisons historiques et culturelles. L'alcool se diffrencie aussi du tabac et du cannabis, par le fait que ce soit une nourriture, ainsi que par le fait que ( ma connaissance), seul l'abus est dangereux.

Cette balance est aussi  mettre en comparaison avec les autres mthodes disponibles dans l'tat des connaissances actuelles, et aussi se rappeler qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul type de cancer, et qu'ils ne se soignent pas tous de la mme manire.


Pour finir, ce que je critiquais surtout lors de mon dernier commentaire, c'est l'utilisation d'un appel  la nature.

----------


## Invit

J'ajouterais juste qu'on s'en fout un peu du tabac, de l'alcool et du mdicament... si a tue, on les interdit !  :;): 

C'est pas une raison pour tout autoriser... Sinon, on va autoriser ensuite les drogues dures car ok, a tue mais moins que les morts sur les routes... Et c'est pas plus addictif que le Coca...

----------


## MiaowZedong

D'ailleurs, on se dirige lentement vers l'interdiction du tabac (qu'on voit dj beaucoup moins en public et dans les mdias qu'il y a dix ans), et peut-tre aussi  terme de l'alcool (les taxes augmentent, la consommation baisse).

----------


## ddoumeche

Tant qu'on autorise le cannabis et la prire de rue, ca me va.

----------


## Neckara

Aprs, pour l'alcool, tout ne se vaut pas, donc il faut aussi nuancer sur ce point.


Il y a un monde entre l'alcool  99% (sic), l'alcool consommable le plus fort serait  96%, et celui  < 1.2 (qualifi de 'sans alcool').
De mme, l'alcool n'est pas que bu, mais peut aussi servir pour d'autre plats comme les tartiflettes (miam), pour le flambage, ou utilis comme dsinfectant.

On va aussi trouver de l'alcool, en trs faible quantit, dans le jus de fruit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs, on se dirige lentement vers l'interdiction du tabac (qu'on voit dj beaucoup moins en public et dans les mdias qu'il y a dix ans), et peut-tre aussi  terme de l'alcool (les taxes augmentent, la consommation baisse).


Ah !  ::mrgreen:: 
Ouais t'es sr ^^

Vu l'argent que gagne l'tat grce  la taxe sur le tabac, il ne risque pas de l'interdire...
Il doit y avoir au moins 400% de taxes. (un paquet sans aucune taxe doit coter moins d'un euro)
D'ailleurs c'est marrant, l'UE c'est le libre change et tout a, mais les douanes cherchent  filtrer le tabac.
Parce que sinon les fumeurs commanderaient leur tabac sur un site bas dans un pays o les taxes sur le tabac sont un peu plus faible.


De toute faon le lobby du tabac est puissant et peut payer le gouvernement pour maintenir le tabac lgal.
Le ct triste c'est que beaucoup de pauvres fument.  ::(: 
Tabac : les ventes de cigarettes toujours en hausse malgr le paquet neutre



> Flop confirm pour le paquet neutre. Le nombre de cigarettes vendues en France a augment de 9,2% au cours des sept premiers mois de l'anne, affirme ce mercredi RTL, citant des chiffres fournis par les douanes. Une hausse qui reprsente tout de mme prs de 350 millions de cigarettes supplmentaires par rapport  la mme priode de 2016.


Le tabac c'est quand mme la pire drogue qui existe, a n'a aucun effet psychotrope, a cote chre, les consommateurs sont dpendants.

L'alcool ne sera jamais interdit c'est beaucoup trop ancr dans la culture de la nation.
Le vin franais est rput dans le monde entier.
Et il y a plein d'autres alcool franais (le Pastis, le Rhum, la Goutte, etc).
a fait vivre beaucoup de monde.
Les gens ne peuvent pas ce passer d'alcool, il y a eu une priode de prohibition aux USA et c'tait catastrophique.
*Quand ce n'est pas lgal, c'est les trafiquants qui l'emportent.* 




> Pour finir, ce que je critiquais surtout lors de mon dernier commentaire, c'est l'utilisation d'un appel  la nature.


Moi ce que je critique c'est l'appelle de l'industrie pharmaceutique.
Je ne sais pas si vous savez comment a ce passe aux USA, mais il y a normment de publicit, qui font croire que des choses normales sont des signes de maladies graves par exemple :
"Vous vous sentez parfois fatigu ? C'est peut tre un signe de dpression, consultez votre mdecin pour qu'il vous prescrive X.".
"Il arrive parfois  votre enfant de courir ? C'est peut tre un trouble mental, consultez votre mdecin pour qu'il vous prescrive Y.".
Les mdecins sont pay par l'industrie pharmaceutique pour vendre leur merde et il y a beaucoup d'abus.


Si a se trouve avec le CETA, tous les mdicaments pourris des USA vont finir par tre vendu en France...

Il semblerait qu'il y ait un lien entre les mass shootings et certains mdicaments (anti dpresseur, anti psychotique, traitement contre l'hyper activit, mdicament pour les hyperactif, etc) :
Another Mass Shooting, Another Psychiatric Drug? Federal Investigation Long Overdue
Psych meds linked to 90% of school shootings

On pourrait au moins commencer par lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique.
Pour cela il faudrait juste crer quelques lois pour permettre  des franais de cultiver du cannabis thrapeutique (qui est par dfinition BIO) avec des normes de qualites.
Il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires contrairement aux mdicaments.
Parce que quand tu prends un mdicament, tu finis par souffrir d'un effet secondaire et on te prescris un autre mdicament pour masquer cette effet secondaire et a boucle.

La lgalisation du cannabis rcratif apporterait normment d'avantages dont ceux la:
La fin du trafficUn produit de meilleur qualit pour le consommateur2 milliards d' minimum de recette pour l'tat chaque anneCration d'emplois

Bon de toute faon, de plus en plus de nations lgalisent le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif.
Donc a finira forcment par arriver.
Si le mariage homosexuel est arriv a aussi a arrivera.
C'est le progrs  ::P:  ::chin::  :+1:

----------


## Neckara

> Moi ce que je critique c'est l'appelle de l'industrie pharmaceutique.


Je te flicite pour le jeux de mots... mais beaucoup moins pour la valeur argumentative.




> Il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires contrairement aux mdicaments.


Un mdicament sans effets secondaires, c'est ce qu'on appelle un *placebo*.
 partir du moment o tu as un effet, o tu as des "principes actifs", tu as des effets secondaires.

Ensuite, pour venir affirmer que le cannabis n'a pas d'effets secondaires, tu nous prends un peu pour des cons.
Le fait de "planer", *c'est un effet secondaire*, le fait de devenir addictif, *c'est un effet secondaire*, le fait d'avoir le comportement qui change, *c'est un effet secondaire*, le fait que le fumer avec du tabac est nocif, *c'est un effet secondaire*. Ma liste n'est pas exhaustive, et je ne prends que les effets secondaires les plus vident.




> On pourrait au moins commencer par lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique.


Donc pour lutter contre la sur-mdication, tu proposes juste de changer les mdicaments ???




> Parce que quand tu prends un mdicament, tu finis par souffrir d'un effet secondaire et on te prescris un autre mdicament pour masquer cette effet secondaire et a boucle.


Non.




> La lgalisation du cannabis rcratif apporterait normment d'avantages dont ceux la:
> La fin du trafficUn produit de meilleur qualit pour le consommateur2 milliards d' minimum de recette pour l'tat chaque anneCration d'emplois





De mme que la lgalisation du meurtre, pourtant cela me semble peut souhaitable.
Ainsi ces arguments ne sont pas pertinents pour dcider de la lgalit d'une chose.





> Donc a finira forcment par arriver.
> Si le mariage homosexuel est arriv a aussi a arrivera.


Non.



> C'est le progrs


Argumentum ad novitatem ?

----------


## ManusDei

https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...-nocebo-12870/
Pour l'homopathie, y a l'effet nocebo (c'est con un tre humain tout de mme  ::D: )
Des crises de manque ont mme t documentes sur des personnes ayant arrt l'homopathie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite, pour venir affirmer que le cannabis n'a pas d'effets secondaires, tu nous prends un peu pour des cons.


C'tait le tmoignage de personne atteinte de grave maladie qui sont pass au cannabis thrapeutique.
Ils ont arrt plein de mdicaments aprs a.
Parce qu'ils dormaient bien et ne ressentaient pas d'effet secondaire, pas de nause rien du tout.
En mme temps ils subissaient un traitement hyper lourd...




> Le fait de "planer", *c'est un effet secondaire*, le fait de devenir addictif, *c'est un effet secondaire*, le fait d'avoir le comportement qui change, *c'est un effet secondaire*, le fait que le fumer avec du tabac est nocif, *c'est un effet secondaire*.


Les varits CBD ne font pas "planer".
Officiellement la dpendance psychique et la dpendance physique sont trs faible.
Les malades utilisent un vaporisateur et donc pas de tabac.




> Ainsi ces arguments ne sont pas pertinents pour dcider de la lgalit d'une chose.


C'est un produit moins dangereux que le tabac et l'alcool qui est dj largement consomm en France.
En plus la lgalisation pourrait produire une baisse de la consommation.




> Argumentum ad novitatem ?


Peut tre, mais en attendant c'est quand mme le progrs.
Jespre qu'on aura pas 20 de retard sur les autres...

Au Canada, investir dans le cannabis peut rapporter gros



> TORONTO (Reuters) - Le march de la production de cannabis au Canada est en bullition  six mois de la lgalisation de la vente et consommation de marijuana  des fins rcratives.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, double post  ::oops::  ::(: 
Mais je voulais parler d'autre chose :
Cannabis: lexception franaise du tout rpressif



> La France, elle, fait figure dexception: On a mis plus de temps  intgrer quil y avait dautres manires de rguler le cannabis quavec un rgime prohibitif, explique  lAFP David Weinberger, chercheur  lINHESJ (Institut national des hautes tudes de la scurit et de la justice).
> 
> Rsultat: *la politique de rpression est un chec en France*, relevait le centre de rflexion class  gauche Terra Nova, dans un rapport publi en dcembre 2014. Avec 700.000 fumeurs de cannabis quotidiens,* la consommation en France reste lune des plus leves dEurope*.
> 
> - Laisser faire -
> 
> En outre, Terra Nova dplore une politique qui cote cher (prs de 600 millions deuros par an). Or, selon le think tank, *la lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait environ 2 milliards deuros  lEtat et permettrait de mettre en place une politique de prvention*.
> 
> Selon Echo, *ce serait galement le meilleur moyen de dstabiliser les dealers*: Le fond de roulement dun trafiquant qui vend plusieurs produits provient du cannabis, explique Benjamin Jeanroy. Si vous leur enlevez a, vous leur faites mal en terme financier.


La dangereuse prohibition du cannabis



> CHRONIQUE - Loin de lgaliser le cannabis, un rcent rapport parlementaire prconise au contraire de continuer  le rprimer. *Une attitude qui conduit  nourrir trafic et dlinquance.*
> (...)
> *Dpnalisation de fait*
> Le rcent rapport parlementaire sur la  contraventionnalisation  du cannabis, loin de constituer une premire tape vers la libralisation, comme on a pu le lire, assume et empire la prohibition. Les rapporteurs constatent qu'il existe aujourd'hui une  dpnalisation de fait  : *sur les 140.000 personnes interpelles chaque anne pour avoir fum un joint dans la rue, l'immense majorit cope d'un simple rappel  la loi*.
> 
> *Sans compter les innombrables cas qui, par nature, chappent aux statistiques officielles, o la police prfre fermer les yeux* : qu'on me permette  ce sujet de partager un souvenir d'adolescence, o les agents ayant arrt notre petite bande sur un trottoir parisien n'avaient trouv comme tout lment suspect, aprs la fouille au corps, que mon carnet de vocabulaire d'allemand et nous avaient laisss partir en ricanant sur les bons lves qui s'encanaillent.

----------


## Grogro

> Dpnalisation de fait
> Le rcent rapport parlementaire sur la  contraventionnalisation  du cannabis, loin de constituer une premire tape vers la libralisation, comme on a pu le lire, assume et empire la prohibition. Les rapporteurs constatent qu'il existe aujourd'hui une  dpnalisation de fait  : *sur les 140.000 personnes interpelles chaque anne pour avoir fum un joint dans la rue, l'immense majorit cope d'un simple rappel  la loi.*


A mettre en parallle avec mon prcdent post. Ces 140000 interpellation risquent de devenir 140000 amendes avec la nouvelle lgislation.

----------


## Invit

> A mettre en parallle avec mon prcdent post. Ces 140000 interpellation risquent de devenir 140000 amendes avec la nouvelle lgislation.


Les lycens vont coter deux fois plus cher aux parents  ::mrgreen:: 
(Et je rirai moins quand ce sera  mon tour)

----------


## Neckara

Un tmoignage ne vaut pas grand chose.
Cf biais du survivant, etc.

Ensuite difficile de dire que c'est moins dangereux que l'alcool alors mme qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul alcool. Comme je l'ai dit, on retrouve de l'alcool mme dans les jus de fruits.

Ne pas oublier aussi qu'il n'y a pas qu'une maniere d'interdire, et d'appliquer cette interdiction.

La consommation edt aussi a prendre avec des pincettes, tous les pays n'ont pas la mme culture et ne consomment pas ncessairement les mme s produits.


Si non c'est un peu lassant  la longue de te voir rechercher puis poster uniquement ce qui t'arrange comme pour dire "regardez ils disent que j'ai raison."

----------


## Grogro

> Un tmoignage ne vaut pas grand chose.
> Cf biais du survivant, etc.


Une suggestion : j'ai l'impression que tu aimes vangliser au sujet des biais cognitifs et des arguments fallacieux. Quand tu dnonces ce genre d'erreurs de rhtorique, pourquoi pas un lien vers une vulgarisation pour montrer ce qu'est rellement cette faute de raisonnement et en quoi c'est possiblement manipulateur.

Exemple "biais du survivant" sans plus de prcisions, quand on est pas dj sensibilis, a ne nous mne  rien. Une bonne illustration du biais du survivant, c'est a : http://trendemic.net/le-biais-du-survivant.html

----------


## Neckara

Le problme c'est que je suis actuellement sur portable dans un aroport. ce n'est vraiment pas pratique.   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Une suggestion : j'ai l'impression que tu aimes vangliser au sujet des biais cognitifs et des arguments fallacieux. Quand tu dnonces ce genre d'erreurs de rhtorique, pourquoi pas un lien vers une vulgarisation pour montrer ce qu'est rellement cette faute de raisonnement et en quoi c'est possiblement manipulateur.
> 
> Exemple "biais du survivant" sans plus de prcisions, quand on est pas dj sensibilis, a ne nous mne  rien. Une bonne illustration du biais du survivant, c'est a : http://trendemic.net/le-biais-du-survivant.html


Ce que tu fais, c'est du cherry picking !  ::aie:: 
Ton argument n'est donc pas recevable...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite difficile de dire que c'est moins dangereux que l'alcool alors mme qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul alcool.


- La vraie rponse, c'est qu'il existe des tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes et l'intgralit de ces tudes en viennent  la conclusion que l'alcool est plus dangereux que le cannabis (que ce soit en dpendance psychique, en dpendance physique, en neuro toxicit, etc).

L'alcool a forte dose dtruit des organes.


L'alcool dshydrate c'est super dangereux.

- L'autre rponse c'est qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul cannabis ! Aujourd'hui il y a mme beaucoup de varits CBD avec quasiment pas de THC.




> tous les pays n'ont pas la mme culture et ne consomment pas ncessairement les mme s produits.


Si la France lgalisait les consommateurs auraient accs  une qualit haut de gamme.
Ce en serait fini de la rsine marocaine coup 10 fois.
Ce serait de l'herbe bio  ::P: 




> Si non c'est un peu lassant  la longue de te voir rechercher puis poster uniquement ce qui t'arrange comme pour dire "regardez ils disent que j'ai raison."


En ralit j'tais sur Google News et dans les tendances il y avait un lien "dpnalisation", j'ai cliqu dessus et je me suis dis "Tous les articles disent ce que je dis depuis des annes !".

La dpnalisation c'est pas top par contre, il faut vraiment une bonne lgalisation.
Que les malades puissent faire des cannabis social club comme en Espagne.

----------


## Jipt

> Exemple "biais du survivant" sans plus de prcisions, quand on est pas dj sensibilis, a ne nous mne  rien. Une bonne illustration du biais du survivant, c'est a : http://trendemic.net/le-biais-du-survivant.html


Quelqu'un lui signale une faute d'orthographe,  quoi il rpond (voir dans les commentaires) :



> Merci pour votre conseil. Jai relu et je nai rien trouv. Je recommence


Et tu lui fais confiance ? Il y en a encore un wagon !
 ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les lycens vont coter deux fois plus cher aux parents 
> (Et je rirai moins quand ce sera  mon tour)


Moui, enfin je pense que c'est comme les taxes punitives sur le tabac. Des dcennies de communication sur l'impact ngatif du tabac n'ont rien fait, mais quand le prix du paquet augment les gens fument moins. Pareil, les parents se disent "il faut que jeunesse se fasse" quand le gamin se prend un rappel  la loi, mais ils vont rellement svir quand ils doivent payer l'amende. Viser le portefeuille, a marche ::aie:: 

Et c'est certainement mieux que de remplir des prisons qui aujourd'hui ne dissuadent ni rhabilitent. Le plus gros risque, avec les amendes, c'est que le cannabis devienne un privilge: ceux qui ne sont rien (Macron) ne pourront pas se permettre l'amende et feront attention, tandi que les fils de riches fumeront ouvertement parce qu'ils ont de quoi payer.

----------


## Invit

> Moui, enfin je pense que c'est comme les taxes punitives sur le tabac. Des dcennies de communication sur l'impact ngatif du tabac n'ont rien fait, mais quand le prix du paquet augment les gens fument moins. Pareil, les parents se disent "il faut que jeunesse se fasse" quand le gamin se prend un rappel  la loi, mais ils vont rellement svir quand ils doivent payer l'amende. Viser le portefeuille, a marche


Mais encore une fois, pour poursuivre quel objectif ? Par rapport  l'alcool, au crack et  la dlinquance, pour les jeunes, le cannabis est clairement un moindre mal. Quant aux jeunes pour lesquels le cannabis est un problme (car il y en a), l'tat du portefeuille de papa maman ne changera pas grand chose.




> Et c'est certainement mieux que de remplir des prisons qui aujourd'hui ne dissuadent ni rhabilitent. Le plus gros risque, avec les amendes, c'est que le cannabis devienne un privilge: ceux qui ne sont rien (Macron) ne pourront pas se permettre l'amende et feront attention, tandis que les fils de riches fumeront ouvertement parce qu'ils ont de quoi payer.


Si les amendes taient distribues aussi rarement que les peines de prison,  la rigueur a irait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par rapport  l'alcool, au crack et  la dlinquance, pour les jeunes, le cannabis est clairement un moindre mal.


Ouais et en plus l'interdiction plait  certains jeunes rebelles (beaucoup ne consommeraient pas de cannabis si c'tait lgal).




> Quant aux jeunes pour lesquels le cannabis est un problme (car il y en a), l'tat du portefeuille de papa maman ne changera pas grand chose.


Comme toujours il y a une diffrence entre le discours officiel et l'objectif rel.

Les radars ne sont pas l pour diminuer le nombre de mort sur la route, ils sont l pour l'argent.
La vitesse maximum qui passe  80 km/h ce n'est pas pour diminuer le nombre d'accidents sur les routes, c'est pour l'argent.
L'amende pour le cannabis ce n'est pas pour diminuer la consommation, c'est pour l'argent.
Les taxes sur le tabac ne sont pas l pour diminuer la consommation, elles sont l pour l'argent.

Le truc un peu dommage c'est que l'tat rcolterait beaucoup plus d'argent en lgalisant correctement...
Quitte  faire de l'argent, autant faire quelque chose de positif par la mme occasion.

----------


## fredoche

> Exemple "biais du survivant" sans plus de prcisions, quand on est pas dj sensibilis, a ne nous mne  rien. Une bonne illustration du biais du survivant, c'est a : http://trendemic.net/le-biais-du-survivant.html


Merci, vraiment intressant  ::hola:: 

J'ai pas vraiment compris  quel tmoignage se rapportait le commentaire de Neckara ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quant aux jeunes pour lesquels le cannabis est un problme (car il y en a), l'tat du portefeuille de papa maman ne changera pas grand chose.


a changera l'tat d'esprit de "papa maman". Beaucoup ont ton attitude que c'est un moindre mal, mme quand a devient un rel problme. De plus s'il y a une psychose latente dclenche par le cannabis, il vaut mieux prevenir (dissuader) que gurir (les psychoses, on n'a pas encore le traitement dfinitif)alors bien sr a ne concerne pas la grande majorit de la population, mais parmi le grand nombre de fumeurs il y a des vies foutues en l'air par cela.

----------


## Invit

> a changera l'tat d'esprit de "papa maman". Beaucoup ont ton attitude que c'est un moindre mal, mme quand a devient un rel problme.


Mais l'amende n'indique en aucun cas s'il y a ou non un rel problme. Les mdecins, l'quipe enseignante, l'entourage, etc. d'accord, mais pas l'amende. L'amende ne change rien du tout de ce point de vue.




> De plus s'il y a une psychose latente dclenche par le cannabis, il vaut mieux prevenir (dissuader) que gurir (les psychoses, on n'a pas encore le traitement dfinitif)alors bien sr a ne concerne pas la grande majorit de la population, mais parmi le grand nombre de fumeurs il y a des vies foutues en l'air par cela.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord, mais est-ce que tu penses vraiment que la prohibition aide ? (Voir les lments d'information de Mingolito, par exemple.) J'ajouterai qu'on ne peut que difficilement dissuader les gens (et les jeunes  plus forte raison) d'adopter des comportements potentiellement dangereux, sauf en instaurant un rgime comme celui pas tellement enviable imagin par Aasimov. D'o le principe du moindre mal, bien sr dans les limites qu'on se fixe chacun en son me et conscience.

----------


## fredoche

> Viser le portefeuille, a marche


Pour le tabac comme pour l'alcool a n'a jamais march

Le principe est d'ailleurs assez simple et clair : c'est une source substantielle de revenus sous forme de taxes, alors le tabac comme l'alcool augmentent  petites doses, selon un calendrier chelonn, afin de ne pas dcourager les consommateurs et maintenir les revenus, tant pour l'tat, que pour les industriels et les filires de vente. Cela permet en mme temps de mettre en avant une "politique de sant publique ambitieuse"

Si tu veux vraiment freiner la conso, tu mets 3 d'un coup sur tous les paquets et l l'effet sera (trs) sensible.

----------


## Invit

> Mais encore une fois, pour poursuivre quel objectif ? Par rapport  l'alcool, au crack et  la dlinquance, pour les jeunes, le cannabis est clairement un moindre mal. Quant aux jeunes pour lesquels le cannabis est un problme (car il y en a), l'tat du portefeuille de papa maman ne changera pas grand chose.
> 
> 
> Si les *amandes* taient distribues aussi rarement que les peines de prison,  la rigueur a irait.





> Mais l'*amande* n'indique en aucun cas s'il y a ou non un rel problme. Les mdecins, l'quipe enseignante, l'entourage, etc. d'accord, mais pas l'*amande*. L'amande ne change rien du tout de ce point de vue.


Jipt va te tomber dessus !!!!  ::ptdr:: 




> Pour le tabac comme pour l'alcool a n'a jamais march
> 
> Le principe est d'ailleurs assez simple et clair : c'est une source substantielle de revenus sous forme de taxes, alors le tabac comme l'alcool augmentent  petites doses, selon un calendrier chelonn, afin de ne pas dcourager les consommateurs et maintenir les revenus, tant pour l'tat, que pour les industriels et les filires de vente. Cela permet en mme temps de mettre en avant une "politique de sant publique ambitieuse"
> 
> Si tu veux vraiment freiner la conso, tu mets 3 d'un coup sur tous les paquets et l l'effet sera (trs) sensible.


Pourtant, les chiffres officiels montrent une baisse gnral li aux diffrentes augmentation du tabac, non ?

----------


## Invit

> Jipt va te tomber dessus !!!!


Oops ! Je me magne  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> a changera l'tat d'esprit de "papa maman". Beaucoup ont ton attitude que c'est un moindre mal, mme quand a devient un rel problme. De plus s'il y a une psychose latente dclenche par le cannabis, il vaut mieux prevenir (dissuader) que gurir (les psychoses, on n'a pas encore le traitement dfinitif)alors bien sr a ne concerne pas la grande majorit de la population, mais parmi le grand nombre de fumeurs il y a des vies foutues en l'air par cela.


Parfois papa maman fument, je suis un parfait exemple, quoique je ne fume plus depuis plusieurs annes.

Oui il y a des vies foutues en l'air, les risques sur le systme cardio-vasculaire en conjonction avec le tabac sont rels et graves, je suis aussi un parfait exemple, mais visiblement ryu2000 ne veut pas ne tenir compte, puisque vapo il existe

----------


## fredoche

> Mais l'amende n'indique en aucun cas s'il y a ou non un rel problme. Les mdecins, l'quipe enseignante, l'entourage, etc. d'accord, mais pas l'amende. L'amende ne change rien du tout de ce point de vue.
> 
> 
> Je suis parfaitement d'accord, mais est-ce que tu penses vraiment que la prohibition aide ? (Voir les lments d'information de Mingolito, par exemple.) J'ajouterai qu'on ne peut que difficilement dissuader les gens (et les jeunes  plus forte raison) d'adopter des comportements potentiellement dangereux, sauf en instaurant un rgime comme celui pas tellement enviable imagin par Aasimov. D'o le principe du moindre mal, bien sr dans les limites qu'on se fixe chacun en son me et conscience.


effectivement aucune prise en compte des problmes sanitaires et sociaux, juste une bonne vieille escouade de flics et un arsenal lgislatif pour rgler les problmes de budget.
D'ailleurs que devient "l'injonction thrapeutique" ?

Pourrais-tu prciser pour Asimov stp ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis parfaitement d'accord, mais est-ce que tu penses vraiment que la prohibition aide ?


Clairement pas.
C'est mme pire, parce qu'au moins quand c'est lgal t'as un contrle de qualit, des normes de productions, quand l'absinthe tait illgal on pouvait trouver de l'absinthe dangereuse.


Et comme disent les Think Tank, si la France lgalisait le cannabis elle pourrait mener une politique de prvention.




> Si tu veux vraiment freiner la conso, tu mets 3 d'un coup sur tous les paquets et l l'effet sera (trs) sensible.


C'est vrai que le choc serait plus dur.
Parce que l a y va progressivement, on a prvenu les gens que le prix du tabac allait monter de X euros en Y annes (j'ai pas les nombres en ttes), mais la mont n'arrive pas d'un coup.
C'est comme la pntration anale ou la fable de la grenouille.

Il faut que tous les pays augmentent, sinon le trafic va exploser (les buralistes s'en plaignent dj pas mal).




> Oui il y a des vies foutues en l'air, les risques sur le systme cardio-vasculaire en conjonction avec le tabac sont rels et graves, je suis aussi un parfait exemple, mais visiblement ryu2000 ne veut pas ne tenir compte, puisque vapo il existe


Mais j'en ai surtout rien  foutre.
On sait que l'alcool est dangereux, on sait que le tabac est dangereux, on sait que le nutella est dangereux, on sait que le manque d'activit physique est dangereux, on sait que regarder la TV est dangereux (surtout Hanouna), etc.
Chacun choisi de ruiner sa sant comme il veut.

De toute faon celui qui ne fume pas, ne bois pas, mange sainement et s'exerce, aura quand mme un cancer comme tout le monde  cause de la pollution de l'air.

Aussi bien avec le cannabis illgal, les jeunes achtent de la rsine marocaine coup avec des produits dangereux, et ils trouvent a cool parce que c'est illgal.
Avec le cannabis lgal, c'est de la bonne culture franaise, sans engrais chimique. (bon aprs a dpend il y aura peut tre plusieurs normes, rien que pour indoor/outdoor, culture en terre (terreau), en hydroponie (laine de roche, bille d'argile), en aroponie (air) et engrais organique, engrais chimique)

----------


## fredoche

> Pourtant, les chiffres officiels montrent une baisse gnral li aux diffrentes augmentation du tabac, non ?


https://www.ofdt.fr/statistiques-et-...on-des-ventes/


plutt multi-factorielles non ?
interdiction dans les lieux publics, et puis les volutions culturelles jouent : moins  la mode chez les jeunes, moins de prsence dans les mdias et chez les "faiseurs d'opinion" ou les "icones populaires", moins le symbole d'une mancipation vers la vie adulte, virilit, tout a....

Quand j'tais  la fac, dbut des annes 90, je fumais carrment en amphi  ::calim2::  J'en ai presque honte aujourd'hui. En TD j'avais un prof de psycho patho qui grillait gauloise sur gauloise le sagouin. 

On vit mieux aujourd'hui, on respire mieux  ::D: 

J'ai souvenir il y a quelques annes en arrire d'une mission de radio sur Europe 1 o il tait clairement dit que cet chelonnement des augmentations tait ngoci entre gouvernement (sarko  l'poque) et industriels, sur un principe "gagnant-gagnant", ou plutt afin que chacun ne perde pas trop...

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs que devient "l'injonction thrapeutique" ?


Bonne question. Mais mme jusqu' prsent l'injonction thrapeutique tait rare, non ?  J'en avais entendu parler pour l'alcool (toutes les femmes d'alcooliques rvaient d'une injonction thrapeutique)  ::aie:: 




> Pourrais-tu prciser pour Asimov stp ?


Je ne me souviens plus du titre en question (si quelqu'un peut aider). C'est une longue srie qui prsente entre autres un conflit culturel entre deux peuples, les terriens qui ont une esprance de vie de quelque 80 ans, et d'autres humains qui vivent sur une autre plante et ont une esprance de vie d'environ 350 ans. Les terriens sont jaloux de ces extraterrestres qui vivent longtemps, tandis que les extraterrestres sont jaloux des terriens. Parce que le prix de cette esprance de vie, c'est une vie longue, ennuyeuse et solitaire. Grosso modo, chacun vit dans un grand domaine avec une suite domestique constitue de robots qui t'interdisent tout comportement pouvant rduire ton esprance de vie, ce qui inclut le contact physique avec d'autres personnes. Au-del de l'aspect caricatural du rsum que je te fais, la porte philosophique du bouquin est norme.

----------


## Jipt

> Oops ! Je me magne


Je l'avais vue  ::P:  (d'ailleurs a m'a tonn de toi, 'fin bon, j'en fais aussi)

Mais j'ai des adjoints, 


> Jipt va te tomber dessus !!!!


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je l'avais vue  (d'ailleurs a m'a tonn de toi, 'fin bon, j'en fais aussi)


Tout le trompe peut se monder, et crois-moi je ne suis pas la dernire  ::D:

----------


## fredoche

> Avec le cannabis lgal, c'est de la bonne culture franaise, sans engrais chimique. (bon aprs a dpend il y aura peut tre plusieurs normes, rien que pour indoor/outdoor, culture en terre (terreau), en hydroponie (laine de roche, bille d'argile), en aroponie (air) et engrais organique, engrais bio)


Tu rves un peu non ? l'artisanal propre et bio sous le soleil, ce sera pour les nantis et les dbrouillards.
Le business deviendra lgal, et on fera pousser a comme les tomates de chez carrefour/auchan/super u

Au pays-bas c'est un big business et c'est des champions de l'agro-industrie. Leurs herbes sont plutt dans cet esprit, et c'est eux qui sont  l'origine des hybridations qui produisent des varits super-fortes que l'on vend aujourd'hui. La trs trs grande majorit des herbes nerlandaises pousse en artificiel sous HPS

Il n'y a pourtant rien de plus naturel que cette plante qui existe depuis des millnaires et pousse comme du chiendent, mais pourtant rares sont ceux  se risquer  la culture "outdoor" ou "guerilla" alors que bon dieu il n'y a rien de plus simple  faire.

Le indoor, c'est vraiment comme du poulet en batterie, et la plupart des cultivateurs indoor sont obsds par les rendements, les quantits, les taux de THC...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu rves un peu non ? l'artisanal propre et bio sous le soleil, ce sera pour les nantis et les dbrouillards.
> Le business deviendra lgal, et on fera pousser a comme les tomates de chez carrefour/auchan/super u


Il y aura des producteurs qui feront a bien.
Comme a :



Et il y a des producteurs de tomate qui font du bio.




> Au pays-bas c'est un big business et c'est des champions de l'agro-industrie.


Ben bof en fait, parce que la loi est mal foutu.
Les gens cultivent en secret.
Les Coffee Shop on le droit de vendre mais pas d'acheter.
Donc  chaque fois qu'ils rapprovisionnent ils prennent un risque.




> Leurs herbes sont plutt dans cet esprit, et c'est eux qui sont  l'origine des hybridations qui produisent des varits super-fortes que l'on vend aujourd'hui.


Les nouvelles varits ne sont pas si forte que a.
Et c'est des hybridations naturelles.
On trouve toujours des graines pour les vieilles varits classiques.




> La trs trs grande majorit des herbes nerlandaises pousse en artificiel sous HPS


On peut faire du bio sous HPS.
Lintrt c'est qu'on peut faire jusqu' 6 rcoltes par an (avec une varit  dominante Indica qui fleuri super vite, si on a une salle de croissance pour prendre la mre et faire des boutures, il y a moyen de faire des floraisons de 2 mois, mais c'est difficile denchaner).




> Il n'y a pourtant rien de plus naturel que cette plante qui existe depuis des millnaires et pousse comme du chiendent, mais pourtant rares sont ceux  se risquer  la culture "outdoor" ou "guerilla" alors que bon dieu il n'y a rien de plus simple  faire.


Trouver le coin est trs difficile.
Et en plus il faut trouver des varits adapt  la zone gographique.
Il faut un coin ensoleill ou personne ne passe, pas de randonneur, pas de chasseur, il faut viter que les animaux mangent les pieds, il ne faut pas aller voir ses plantes souvent sinon on augmente les chances de se faire voir ou de laisser des traces et les gens vont tout arracher.




> Le indoor, c'est vraiment comme du poulet en batterie, et la plupart des cultivateurs indoor sont obsds par les rendements, les quantits, les taux de THC...


Le indoor c'est juste plus facile parce que t'as le contrle.
Tu contrles la temprature, l'humidit, la circulation d'air et la lumire.

----------


## Neckara

> La vraie rponse, c'est qu'il existe des tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes et l'intgralit de ces tudes en viennent  la conclusion que l'alcool est plus dangereux que le cannabis


Sans citations, je ne peux en considrer l'existence. D'autant qu'il y a fort  parier que la conclusion de ces tudes soient beaucoup plus nuances que tu sembles bien le croire.

Dois-je aussi conclure que le jus de fruits est plus dangereux que le cannabis pour la sant, vu qu'il contient des traces infimes d'alcools ?




> L'alcool a forte dose dtruit des organes.


L'eau  forte dose conduit  la mort.




> L'alcool dshydrate c'est super dangereux.


L'eau bouillante, c'est super dangereux.




> - L'autre rponse c'est qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul cannabis ! Aujourd'hui il y a mme beaucoup de varits CBD avec quasiment pas de THC.


Donc ce n'est plus la lgalisation du cannabis, mais d'un cannabis.

De plus, si on lgalise du cannabis "faible", cela rsout-il pour autant les problmes que tu avances comme argument pour en demander la lgalisation, notamment quant  l'inefficacit de la prohibition ?




> je me suis dis "Tous les articles disent ce que je dis depuis des annes !".


Et ?
Cela te donne-t-il plus raison pour autant ?

Sachant que mme une montre casse arrive  donner l'heure au moins deux fois par jours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans citations, je ne peux en considrer l'existence. D'autant qu'il y a fort  parier que la conclusion de ces tudes soient beaucoup plus nuances que tu sembles bien le croire.


Dj post :
Classification des psychotropes
Sachant que celui qui compte pour la France c'est le rapport Roques de 1998. (j'ai mis le lien du PDF sur le site de l'assemble nationale)




> L'eau  forte dose conduit  la mort.


Non mais d'accord mais l'alcool a n'a rien a voir.
Il faut pas une dose immense pour que a fasse des dgts...
On a dj vu des gens titub, ou vomir  cause de l'alcool, c'est des effets de drogue dur.




> L'eau bouillante, c'est super dangereux.


Boire des vrais doses d'alcool (une bire = un verre de vin = un apritif, un peu prs).
C'est trs vite dangereux.




> Donc ce n'est plus la lgalisation du cannabis, mais d'un cannabis.


Biensre que non !
Il faut lgaliser tous le cannabis, ne mettre aucune limite.
Sinon c'est compltement dbile...
Je vois pas le problme a faire des crosiements pour crer des varits avec un taux de THC encore plus haut.
Ce sera toujours moins concentr que la rsine extraite avec les sacs Ice O Lator.

On peut acheter du Rhum  55C en grande surface.
Donc il faut du cannabis  20% de THC.




> Et ?
> Cela te donne-t-il plus raison pour autant ?


C'tait juste pour dire que t'avais tord...

----------


## Neckara

> Il faut lgaliser tous le cannabis, ne mettre aucune limite.
> Sinon c'est compltement dbile...
> Je vois pas le problme a faire des crosiements pour crer des varits avec un taux de THC encore plus haut.
> Ce sera toujours moins concentr que la rsine extraite avec les sacs Ice O Lator.


Ta position n'est pas cohrente, d'un ct tu parles de la dangerosit de l'alcool/tabac, et de l'autre tu te moques compltement du niveau de dangerosit du cannabis...




> C'tait juste pour dire que t'avais tord...


Wow, un journal a dit que t'avais raison donc j'ai tord, je ne peux que m'incliner.




> Dj post :
> Classification des psychotropes


Je croyais que la cocane n'avait aucune effet secondaires ?
Ce n'est pourtant pas ce que je lis, ainsi que dans le rapport en question (prsent dans les sources de la page Wikipdia), tu ne prends que ce qui t'arrange ?

Bon, j'ai 200 pages  lire, cela va m'occuper mon vol.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y aura des producteurs qui feront a bien.


Voui
En mme temps je sais de quoi je parle, je fus moi-mme producteur, bio et outdoor...
Maintenant voil ce sera l'exception sinon a fera pas 2 milliards d' de CA ou encore moins de taxes




> Et il y a des producteurs de tomate qui font du bio.


Voui d'ailleurs vous en mangez tous n'est ce pas ?
Moi oui elles viennent de mon jardin, mais rarement avant aout




> On peut faire du bio sous HPS.
> Lintrt c'est qu'on peut faire jusqu' 6 rcoltes par an (avec une varit  dominante Indica qui fleuri super vite, si on a une salle de croissance pour prendre la mre et faire des boutures, il y a moyen de faire des floraisons de 2 mois, mais c'est difficile denchaner).


ouep : Sea Of Green, One Bud...

je vais me citer (bonjour le melon)



> Le indoor, c'est vraiment comme du poulet en batterie, et *la plupart des cultivateurs indoor sont obsds par les rendements, les quantits*, les taux de THC...





> Trouver le coin est trs difficile.
> Et en plus il faut trouver des varits adapt  la zone gographique.
> Il faut un coin ensoleill ou personne ne passe, pas de randonneur, pas de chasseur, il faut viter que les animaux mangent les pieds, il ne faut pas aller voir ses plantes souvent sinon on augmente les chances de se faire voir ou de laisser des traces et les gens vont tout arracher.


Oui trop dur quoi  ::ptdr:: 






> Non mais d'accord mais l'alcool a n'a rien a voir.
> Il faut pas une dose immense pour que a fasse des dgts...
> On a dj vu des gens titub, ou vomir  cause de l'alcool, c'est des effets de drogue dur.
> 
> 
> Boire des vrais doses d'alcool (une bire = un verre de vin = un apritif, un peu prs).
> C'est trs vite dangereux.


Il existe un vrai risque mortel  la consommation d'alcool, et les hospitalisations pour coma thylique ne sont pas rares, notamment en pdiatrie
Un autre risque mortel peut tre li au sevrage : le dlirium tremens peut conduire  la mort de la personne qui dbute un sevrage

----------


## fredoche

> Je croyais que la cocane n'avait aucune effet secondaires ?


bien sur :
https://www.psychoactif.org/psychowi...e_coca.C3.AFne
https://www.psychoactif.org/psychowi...e_coca%C3%AFne

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais l'amende n'indique en aucun cas s'il y a ou non un rel problme. Les mdecins, l'quipe enseignante, l'entourage, etc. d'accord, mais pas l'amende. L'amende ne change rien du tout de ce point de vue.


Elle force surtout les parents  agir plutot que de regarder de l'autre ct en attendant que "jeunesse se fasse".




> Je suis parfaitement d'accord, mais est-ce que tu penses vraiment que la prohibition aide ? (Voir les lments d'information de Mingolito, par exemple.) J'ajouterai qu'on ne peut que difficilement dissuader les gens (et les jeunes  plus forte raison) d'adopter des comportements potentiellement dangereux, sauf en instaurant un rgime comme celui pas tellement enviable imagin par Aasimov. D'o le principe du moindre mal, bien sr dans les limites qu'on se fixe chacun en son me et conscience.


Pour la prohibition, c'est trs compliqu en fait. La prohibition mcaniquement fait baisser la consommation globalemme "la Prohibition" aux tats-Unis avait rduit un peu la consommation d'alcool, alors que c'est un modle d'chec. Mais la prohibition dplace aussi la consommation, change les habitudes et prive le produit d'un contrle de qualit (l encore, "la Prohibition" avait rduit la consommation globale d'alcool mais fait exploser la part des alcool frelats). 

Je pense que dans le cadre d'une stratgie bien conue, la prohibition de drogues (cannabis ou autres) peut tre bnfique. De l  dire qu'actuellement la prohibition du cannabis en France est bnfique pour la sant publique, je ne peux pas dire avec certitude. 

Le cannabis bnficie beaucoup de la baisse de consommation de l'alcool, due  de multiples facteurs (augmentation du prix, restrictions, mais aussi baisse relative du prix et de la difficult d'acces du cannabis:  15 ans je pense que je pouvais plus facilement trouver un dealer de cannabis que de l'alcool, et a doit tre pareil en France). Dire que c'est un moindre mal est compliqu: en effet l'overdose arrive plus facilement avec l'alcool, cela dit l'alcool comme le cannabis n'est pas trs addictif et il me semble que pour une consommation modre des deux l'alcool a bien moins d'effets irreversibles que le cannabis. C'est vrai que c'est pire d'tre alcoolique que de fumer tous les jours (quoique les deux sont ngatifs), mais je prfre que mon enfant buvent une bire ou deux plutot que de fumer un joint. Et en connaissance de cause, je choisirais les effets nfastes temporaires qui accompagnent un peu d'ivresse que l'effet plus durable d'une dfonce au cannabis. 

D'ailleurs, le plus gros risque de mortalit est le mme pour le cannabis et l'alcool: c'est les accidents de la route sous influence. Et la conduite alcoolise recule, mais la conduite intoxique au cannabis augmente en contrepartie...

D'ailleurs, la consommation de ces deux drogues suit le mme schma et a sans doute les mme causes qui les rendent difficiles  radiquer. Les drogues offrent une chappatoire par rapport  la ralit et tant le cannabis que l'alcool peuvent tre consomms socialement avec des effets nfastes relativement bnins (ce sont donc des moindres maux par rapport  l'hroine ou au crack, ou anciennement  l'opium). D'autres drogues remplissent des roles sociaux semblables dans d'autres socits: khat, betel, feuilles de coca (je ne parle pas de cocaine raffine, hein). Les consquences peuvent en tre tout aussi devastatrices, sinon plus (tu as entendu parler de la famine au Yemen? Ce pays serait autosuffisant alimentairement si la moiti des ressources agricoles n'taient pas dvolues  la culture du khat; du coup sans la drogue, pas de famine). Et la consommation des drogues sociales est concentre dans certaines populations: jeunes "rebelles", c'est vrai, mais surtout pauvres et personnes malheureuses dans leur vie. Marx crivait que "la religion est l'opium du peuple"* mais en ralit le peuple tait  son poque beaucoup plus enclins  l'alcoolisme que l'lite. Aujourd'hui c'est la mme chose avec le cannabis, les ados des beaux quartiers goutent mais ce sont surtout des pauvres et des marginaux qui font du CA pour les dealers.

 En plus, quand t'es riche, tu peux faire pousser tes propres graines dans ton jardin et tre tranquille  :;): 

*Et Marx n'avait cependant pas tort: la religion aussi constitue un chappatoire. Je lisais un article sur les scheresses en thiopie, un prtre se flicitait qu'avec les difficults agricoles dans sa rgion il avait plus de fidles sur les bancs de son glise. Le clerg sont de vritables vautours qui s'engraissent sur le malheur des autres.

----------


## Neckara

Cannabis*
Je voulais dire cannabis. Mea culpa, mon clavier a fourch.

Puis bon, a commence par la mme lettre donc c'pareil.  ::aie:: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ta position n'est pas cohrente, d'un ct tu parles de la dangerosit de l'alcool/tabac, et de l'autre tu te moques compltement du niveau de dangerosit du cannabis...


*Un taux de THC lev n'est pas du tout synonyme de dangerosit !*
Et de toute faon il existe quelque chose appel Hash et la concentration est beaucoup plus lev que dans les fleurs.


La concentration de THC dans la rsine est plus lev.

La dangerosit du cannabis c'est les additifs ajout pour couper la rsine marocaine (apparemment la rsine Afghane ne se fait pas couper, je sais pas pourquoi).

Bernard Rappaz (cologiste) - Thse



> Selon Bernard Rappaz, *la dangerosit du cannabis se situe  entre le th et le caf  alors que celle du tabac se situe  entre la cocane et l'hrone* . Cette thse est corrobore par la page 182 du Rapport sur la dangerosit des produits par le professeur Bernard Roques adress au secrtaire d'tat  la Sant de l'poque, Bernard Kouchner,  l'issue des Rencontres Nationales sur l'Abus de drogues et la Toxicomanie en juin 1998





> Maintenant voil ce sera l'exception sinon a fera pas 2 milliards d' de CA ou encore moins de taxes


On verra quand ce sera lgalis en France.
Moi je pense qu'il y aura une clientle, parce que tous les producteurs de cannabis disent que le gout est meilleur en bio, en plus pour le cannabis thrapeutique t'es oblig de faire du bio.
Aprs le bio en terreau c'est simple, c'est un peu plus compliqu en hydroponie ou aroponie.
La France est tellement  la ramasse qu'elle va peut tre attendre que l'UE dise "On lgalise le cannabis rcratif dans toute l'UE".






> ouep : Sea Of Green, One Bud...


Non mais mme en culture normal, ya des floraisons qui durent 2 mois.
Aprs en One Bud ya quasiment pas de priode de croissance.
Ya aussi Screen Of Green, mais l la priode de croissance est plus longue.




> Aujourd'hui c'est la mme chose avec le cannabis, les ados des beaux quartiers goutent mais ce sont surtout des pauvres et des marginaux qui font du CA pour les dealers.


Il y a un truc qui s'appelle "jeunesse dore" et c'est horrible.
C'est des riches qui ont des problmes avec des drogues comme l'alcool et la cocane.
Ils peuvent dpenser 2000 en une soire.

 Paris, Jeunesse dore, jeunesse drogue



> Les jeunes des beaux quartiers parisiens consomment plus de drogues que ceux des zones populaires. Mais pourquoi? Des lments de rponse ont t apports hier lors d'un colloque sur Les usages de drogues des adolescents parisiens,  l'Htel de Ville.


Les week-ends d'ivresse de la jeunesse dore

----------


## Grogro

> Le cannabis bnficie beaucoup de la baisse de consommation de l'alcool, due  de multiples facteurs (augmentation du prix, restrictions, mais aussi baisse relative du prix et de la difficult d'acces du cannabis:  15 ans je pense que je pouvais plus facilement trouver un dealer de cannabis que de l'alcool, et a doit tre pareil en France).


Tu plaisantes ? Mme  30 ans je serais totalement incapable de trouver de la beuh si je le voulais (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre), dans une mtropole pourtant rpute pour tre une grosse plaque tournante de tous les trafics en France. Parce qu'il faut avoir des contacts, il faut dj avoir t introduit. Jamais vu un revendeur de toute ma vie. Alors  15 ans je n'en parle mme pas. Pour acheter de l'alcool, un ado a seulement  demander  un majeur, ou trouver un picier pas regardant. Mme chose pour le tabac. Ce n'est pas pour rien si 30% des ados minimum sont fumeurs quotidiens.

----------


## Gooby

> Tu plaisantes ? Mme  30 ans je serais totalement incapable de trouver de la beuh si je le voulais (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre), dans une mtropole pourtant rpute pour tre une grosse plaque tournante de tous les trafics en France. Parce qu'il faut avoir des contacts, il faut dj avoir t introduit. Jamais vu un revendeur de toute ma vie. Alors  15 ans je n'en parle mme pas. Pour acheter de l'alcool, un ado a seulement  demander  un majeur, ou trouver un picier pas regardant. Mme chose pour le tabac. Ce n'est pas pour rien si 30% des ados minimum sont fumeurs quotidiens.


Je sais pas o tu vis, mais personnellement, on me propose plusieurs fois par mois si je veux un truc (et pas que du cannabis pour le coup). La beuh a se vend vraiment  la sauvette, pas besoin d'tre introduit. En tout cas pas  Lille. Et quand t'es gamin, t'as toujours un type dans ton lyce ou  la fac qui connait un dealer. Mais mme sans a c'est pas dur  trouver.

----------


## Invit

> Tu plaisantes ? Mme  30 ans je serais totalement incapable de trouver de la beuh si je le voulais (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre), dans une mtropole pourtant rpute pour tre une grosse plaque tournante de tous les trafics en France. Parce qu'il faut avoir des contacts, il faut dj avoir t introduit. Jamais vu un revendeur de toute ma vie. Alors  15 ans je n'en parle mme pas. Pour acheter de l'alcool, un ado a seulement  demander  un majeur, ou trouver un picier pas regardant. Mme chose pour le tabac. Ce n'est pas pour rien si 30% des ados minimum sont fumeurs quotidiens.


A 30 ans, gnralement, ce n'est pas  cet ge l que tu commences... Donc oui clairement,  15 ans, collge/lyce, tu pouvais en trouver... Moins facilement que de l'alcool, c'est sr mais trs facilement quand mme...

Et mme  30 ans, tu trouves a trs facilement sans de vritable contact, faut pas pousser... Et je ne baigne pas du tout dans ces milieux...

Tu me dirais de la cocane, hro, etc.. Ok mais du cannabis, shit... Faut pas dconner... Il suffit de voir la consommation en France...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu plaisantes ? Mme  30 ans je serais totalement incapable de trouver de la beuh si je le voulais (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre), dans une mtropole pourtant rpute pour tre une grosse plaque tournante de tous les trafics en France. Parce qu'il faut avoir des contacts, il faut dj avoir t introduit. Jamais vu un revendeur de toute ma vie. Alors  15 ans je n'en parle mme pas. Pour acheter de l'alcool, un ado a seulement  demander  un majeur, ou trouver un picier pas regardant. Mme chose pour le tabac. Ce n'est pas pour rien si 30% des ados minimum sont fumeurs quotidiens.


Bah, c'est que tu ne cherches mme pas, tout simplement. A 15 ans je connaissais plein de jeunes qui fumaient, il suffisait de leur demander o aller, et les dealers recrutent de plus en plus jeune  :;):  et plus rcemment  Londres (certes pendant l'essai de dpnalisation) j'ai t carrment dmarch dans la rue par des dealers ::lol::  Pour l'alcool il suffit en effet de demander  un majeur, mais pour le hash tu demandes juste o aller et tu peux te le procurer toi-mme, c'est plus simple.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai oubli de ressortir le vieil argument : Comme le cannabis est illgal pour s'en procurer il faut frquenter un dealer, cette personne peut vendre autre chose que du cannabis (si il n'a plus de stock il proposera peut tre autre chose), il peut avoir coup le cannabis avec des produits dangereux (surtout si c'est de la rsine marocaine), alors que si le cannabis tait lgalis il y en aurait en pharmacie (de l'organique sous ordonnance), mais aussi dans des magasins spcialiss. (et l c'est propre, c'est de la qualit, il n'y a pas de toxicomanes, etc)

Puisque vous parlez de drogue dur :
Cocane: six fois plus d'intoxications en six ans (autorits sanitaires)



> Le crack (cocane base) "voit sa part de consommation augmenter par rapport  la cocane poudre: 33 % en 2017 contre 20  25 % entre 2013 et 2016", a soulign l'agence.
> 
> Celle-ci rappelle que le crack "possde un potentiel addictif plus important" et que son "mode de consommation par inhalation expose  un risque de complications plus graves" que la poudre.
> 
> "Les complications les plus frquentes sont des complications psychiatriques (35%), cardio-vasculaires (30 %) et neurologiques (27%). Des complications infectieuses (12%), des complications touchant le systme respiratoire (8%) et ORL (3%) sont galement rapportes", a dtaill l'ANSM.


Moins chre, plus pure: la cocane fait de plus en plus de ravages en France

Et le crack a produit a :
La difficile lutte contre le crack dans le mtro parisien



> "Depuis des annes, le mtro est envahi par des groupes de dealers et leurs clients". Dans un communiqu commun publi la semaine dernire, lassociation SOS usagers, qui regroupent des utilisateurs du mtro parisien, et le syndicat Unsa RATP alertent sur la prsence de plus en plus pesante de consommateurs et vendeurs de drogue sur les quais. Les syndicats CGT et Sud de la RATP ont galement lanc un appel  la grve sur la ligne 12 pour ce vendredi, perturbant lgrement le trafic. Ils dnoncent la prsence de "toxicomanes souvent agressifs et dangereux", qui aprs avoir sjourn  divers endroits, notamment sur les quais de la ligne 4, actuellement en travaux, se sont depuis "dplacs en masse, sur la ligne 12 et ses environs". Principalement points du doigt : les fumeurs de crack, dite "drogue du pauvre", contre laquelle il est particulirement difficile de lutter.


Il y a des conducteurs de trains qui ne s'arrtent plus  certaines gare, parce qu'il y a trop de fumeurs de crack.

----------


## fredoche

> Le cannabis bnficie beaucoup de la baisse de consommation de l'alcool, due  de multiples facteurs (augmentation du prix, restrictions, mais aussi baisse relative du prix et de la difficult d'acces du cannabis:  15 ans je pense que je pouvais plus facilement trouver un dealer de cannabis que de l'alcool, et a doit tre pareil en France). Dire que c'est un moindre mal est compliqu: en effet l'overdose arrive plus facilement avec l'alcool, cela dit l'alcool comme le cannabis n'est pas trs addictif et il me semble que pour une consommation modre des deux l'alcool a bien moins d'effets irreversibles que le cannabis. C'est vrai que c'est pire d'tre alcoolique que de fumer tous les jours (quoique les deux sont ngatifs), mais je prfre que mon enfant buvent une bire ou deux plutot que de fumer un joint. Et en connaissance de cause, je choisirais les effets nfastes temporaires qui accompagnent un peu d'ivresse que l'effet plus durable d'une dfonce au cannabis.


On voit que tu sais de quoi tu parles  ::aie:: 
_
en effet l'overdose arrive plus facilement avec l'alcool_ : Overdose de cannabis ?  partir de quelle dose alors ?

effets irrversibles ? lesquels stp ? 



> D'ailleurs, le plus gros risque de mortalit est le mme pour le cannabis et l'alcool: *c'est les accidents de la route sous influence*. Et la conduite alcoolise recule, mais la conduite intoxique au cannabis augmente en contrepartie...


https://www.inserm.fr/information-en...n/alcool-sante
Lis a ... a te fera beaucoup de bien de mettre tes croyances  jour
Tu y verras, tout en haut et encadr : 
*Lalcool est la deuxime cause de dcs prmatur en France*

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On voit que tu sais de quoi tu parles 
> _
> en effet l'overdose arrive plus facilement avec l'alcool_ : Overdose de cannabis ?  partir de quelle dose alors ?


LD50 (dose ltale dans 50% des cas) du THC: 42mg/kg (index Merck). Une overdose de tout peut arriver, mme une overdose d'eau, alors mme si le THC se compare favorablement  d'autres psychotropes en termes de risques d'overdose le risque zro n'existe pas. Surtout c'est le mode de consommation (fumer du cannabis) qui rduit le risque d'overdose, si tu t'injectais du THC en intraveneuse ou que tu mangeais de l'huile de cannabis tu aurais un risque bien plus rel.




> effets irrversibles ? lesquels stp ?


Pour tous les utilisateurs, dficits cognitifs (notament de la mmoire) permanents avec le cannabis, perte de taille de l'hypocampe, angoisses, dpression avec une vulnerabilit particulire  l'adolescence (quand le cerveau n'a pas encore fini de grandir). En cas de prdisposition gntique (environ 3% des utilisateurs, j'ai lu), risque de psychose. 



> https://www.inserm.fr/information-en...n/alcool-sante
> Lis a ... a te fera beaucoup de bien de mettre tes croyances  jour
> Tu y verras, tout en haut et encadr : 
> *Lalcool est la deuxime cause de dcs prmatur en France*


" dose excessive, la consommation dalcool contribue de faon directe ou indirecte  13% des dcs masculins et  3% des dcs fminins. " C'est un chiffre qui comprend les accidents de la route ("faon indirecte").

----------


## Grogro

> Je sais pas o tu vis, mais personnellement, on me propose plusieurs fois par mois si je veux un truc (et pas que du cannabis pour le coup). La beuh a se vend vraiment  la sauvette, pas besoin d'tre introduit. En tout cas pas  Lille. Et quand t'es gamin, t'as toujours un type dans ton lyce ou  la fac qui connait un dealer. Mais mme sans a c'est pas dur  trouver.


Je vis  Strasbourg qui est quand mme un gros spots pour tous les trafics. Et pour trouver des prods il faut aller voir les dealeurs dans leurs quartiers. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu un seul vendeur  la sauvette de toute ma vie, encore moins devant le lyce, et j'ai vcu dans plusieurs mtropoles, pas mal sorti, etc.

----------


## fredoche

> LD50 (dose ltale dans 50% des cas) du THC: 42mg/kg (index Merck). Une overdose de tout peut arriver, mme une overdose d'eau, alors mme si le THC se compare favorablement  d'autres psychotropes en termes de risques d'overdose le risque zro n'existe pas. Surtout c'est le mode de consommation (fumer du cannabis) qui rduit le risque d'overdose, si tu t'injectais du THC en intraveneuse ou que tu mangeais de l'huile de cannabis tu aurais un risque bien plus rel.


sans blague  ::mouarf:: 
cite tes sources mon gars, parce que moi je lis autre chose  ici ou l, notamment pour les chiffres :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/T%C3%A9trahydrocannabinol :666 mgkg-1
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dose_l...e_m%C3%A9diane : de 700  1 400 mg/kg

et si on suit la note de bas de page : http://archive.wikiwix.com/cache/?ur...c%2Fnc1e_2.htm

le portrait est moins terrible que ce que tu en fais... enfin bon

tu lis l'english probablement :
http://www.oregon.gov/pharmacy/impor...notes_3-10.pdf

Gouvernement de l'Oregon, a va comme ref ?

et je lis: 



> These doses would be comparable to a 154-pound human smoking at one time  
> almost three pounds (1.28 kg) of 1%-marihuana or *250,000 times the usual  
> smoked dose and over a million times* the minimal effective dose assuming  
> 50% destruction of the THC by smoking


Bon effectivement si tu mets quelques kgs de zeb dans ton pole et que tu bricoles un truc sur la chemine pour t'injecter a directement dans les poumons, tu arriveras peut-tre  en crever, mais c'est mme pas sur.

Autant te suicider avec de l'eau, a ira plus vite  ::zoubi::

----------


## Invit

> il me semble que pour une consommation modre des deux l'alcool a bien moins d'effets irreversibles que le cannabis. C'est vrai que c'est pire d'tre alcoolique que de fumer tous les jours (quoique les deux sont ngatifs), mais je prfre que mon enfant buvent une bire ou deux plutot que de fumer un joint. Et en connaissance de cause, je choisirais les effets nfastes temporaires qui accompagnent un peu d'ivresse que l'effet plus durable d'une dfonce au cannabis.





> Pour tous les utilisateurs, dficits cognitifs (notament de la mmoire) permanents avec le cannabis, perte de taille de l'hypocampe, angoisses, dpression avec une vulnerabilit particulire  l'adolescence (quand le cerveau n'a pas encore fini de grandir). En cas de prdisposition gntique (environ 3% des utilisateurs, j'ai lu), risque de psychose.


On est bien d'accord que tu parles d'effets irrversibles pour une consommation modre ? J'aimerais bien connatre tes sources. Aussi, attention au chiffres : si 3 % des consommateurs risquent de devenir psychotiques (???), a ne donne pas le chiffre de ceux qui le deviennent, ni le chiffre de ceux qui le deviennent mais ne le deviendraient pas sans cannabis.

----------


## Invit

> Je vis  Strasbourg qui est quand mme un gros spots pour tous les trafics. Et pour trouver des prods il faut aller voir les dealeurs dans leurs quartiers. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu un seul vendeur  la sauvette de toute ma vie, encore moins devant le lyce, et j'ai vcu dans plusieurs mtropoles, pas mal sorti, etc.


Probablement, tu n'as pas la tte  l'emploi. a m'arrive au moins une fois par semaine  Rennes, mme avec mes enfants. Mais de toute faon, il ne faut pas prendre, c'est trop cher et de mauvaise qualit (quand c'est du cannabis). Pour trouver du vrai matos il faut effectivement avoir des contacts, pas forcment facile  obtenir si on n'a pas au moins un pied dans le plat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> LD50 (dose ltale dans 50% des cas) du THC: 42mg/kg (index Merck).


C'est quand mme compliqu, vu que personne n'a jamais pris du cannabis par intraveineuse...
Combien ya-t-il eu doverdoses fatales au cannabis en 2016 ?



> En revanche une tude publi dans la Drug Librairy dclare que la dose ltale du cannabis donne par intraveineuse serait de 20mg/kg chez les souris.  Les expriences sur les souris ont prouv que les mles taient plus rsistants  la toxicit du THC. *La dose ltale mdiane tait de 1400 mg/kg  pour les mles et de 700 mg pour les femelles en injection orale de cannabis*. Ils nont pu tablir prcisment la toxicit moyenne du THC puisque chez les animaux plus imposants comme les singes ou les chiens,  on pouvait monter les doses  3000 mg/kg sans mortalit.  Dautres composants, disponibles sur le march lgal, se sont avrs beaucoup plus meurtriers chez les rats, *la dose ltale de la cafine et de la nicotine stablissant respectivement  192mg/kg et 50mg/kg*.
> 
> On estime que *fumer 42 kilogrammes de cannabis en une  quinzaine de minute serait la dose ltale* de notre plante verte. On ne vous demande videmment pas dessayer de le vrifier.


Bon le truc c'est que la science se base trop sur les souris, c'est pas prcis du tout pour apprendre des choses sur les humains.
Par exemple le cancer chez les souris n'est pas pareil que le cancer chez les humains.



Par contre il y a des jeunes tasuniens qui font a :
Des tampons imbibs de vodka pour se saouler : une lgende urbaine ?



> Selon le reportage de KPHO repris sur le "Huffington Post", des adolescents imbiberaient un tampon hyginique de vodka, avant de se lintroduire dans le rectum. Larticle parle galement de filles qui se linsreraient dans le vagin, mais aussi de jeunes qui consommeraient de lalcool par le nez ou par le globe oculaire.


C'est ultra marginale (mais toujours beaucoup moins que du cannabis par intraveineuse...).




> On est bien d'accord que tu parles d'effets irrversibles pour une consommation modre ? J'aimerais bien connatre tes sources. Aussi, attention au chiffres : si 3 % des consommateurs risquent de devenir psychotiques (???), a ne donne pas le chiffre de ceux qui le deviennent, ni le chiffre de ceux qui le deviennent mais ne le deviendraient pas sans cannabis.


a me rappelle l'mission de Drogue et Cerveaux d'Art sur le Cannabis.
Les gens pensaient que le cannabis pouvait rendre schizophrne et en fait les mdecins pensent que ceux qui sont schizophrnes sont attir par le cannabis et que c'est positif pour eux car pour trouver du cannabis il faut avoir des relations sociales.

----------


## fredoche

> Je vis  Strasbourg qui est quand mme un gros spots pour tous les trafics. Et pour trouver des prods il faut aller voir les dealeurs dans leurs quartiers. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu un seul vendeur  la sauvette de toute ma vie, encore moins devant le lyce, et j'ai vcu dans plusieurs mtropoles, pas mal sorti, etc.


Oui je crois que c'est la ralit.
Je suis loin des grandes mtropoles, mais j'ai quand mme vcu  Dijon et Grenoble. A Dijon, c'tait  mon poque uniquement par connaissances et contacts. Pas de lieu de vente.
A grenoble, il fallait connaitre le lieu qui s'changeait entre potes, rue "trs cloitres" si mes souvenirs sont bons. J'ai vrifi avec Google maps
A lyon, on parlait de rue du pont, qui tait en fait la Place Gabriel Pri.

Des trucs qui datent d'il y a plus de 20 ans, je suis plus au jus.
Mais de toute faon, acheter dans la rue, c'est vraiment s'exposer aux problmes et aux arnaques, aux mauvais produits vendus chers, bref...

La zeb se fait moins discrte, tu croises parfois des gens qui fument, mais le trafic reste fort rprimand, donc a se fait trs discrtement toujours je pense, en province tout du moins

----------


## fredoche

> Probablement, tu n'as pas la tte  l'emploi. a m'arrive au moins une fois par semaine  Rennes, mme avec mes enfants.


Quand je lis ces 2 phrases je m'interroge sur quelle tte tu peux avoir conan  ::roll::  ?

 ::zoubi::

----------


## Invit

> Quand je lis ces 2 phrases je m'interroge sur quelle tte tu peux avoir conan  ?


 ::lol:: 
Je dirais plutt normale, mais faut dire que j'ai l'habitude  ::D:

----------


## David_g

> A grenoble, il fallait connaitre le lieu qui s'changeait entre potes, rue "trs cloitres" si mes souvenirs sont bons. J'ai vrifi avec Google maps
> Des trucs qui datent d'il y a plus de 20 ans, je suis plus au jus.


Oh bah pour Grenoble a marche encore  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Quand je lis ces 2 phrases je m'interroge sur quelle tte tu peux avoir conan  ?


J'avoue.  ::aie:: 

Un nerd au visage d'tudiant c'est quand mme plus le profil du fumeur de zeb qu'une maman avec ses enfants dans la pousette.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> J'avoue. 
> 
> Un nerd au visage d'tudiant c'est quand mme plus le profil du fumeur de zeb qu'une maman avec ses enfants dans la pousette.


Surtout qu'en Bretagne, c'est plutt de l'alcool qu'on te propose dans la rue !  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Depuis Matmatah je n'y crois pas  :;): 

C'est des pochtrons les Bretons ?

M'enfin si un jour je mets les pieds en Bretagne, j'irais  Lamb

----------


## Grogro

A Rennes, dans la mythique rue de la soif. Je n'en suis jamais sorti sans ramper, encore moins en ayant tout mes souvenirs de la soire. Voire se rveiller sans mme avoir le souvenir d'avoir fait le trajet Nantes-Rennes.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Il me semble que l'alcoolisme a grandement baiss (du fait d'avoir subi nos pres probablement), mais le penchant pour l'apro et les bars asymtriques de temps en temps reste au got du jour  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oh bah pour Grenoble a marche encore


Je crois que l bas il y a beaucoup d'tudiants qui sont branch Electro + MDMA.




> Je n'en suis jamais sorti sans ramper, encore moins en ayant tout mes souvenirs de la soire.


L'alcool c'est une drogue qui peut mettre dans un tat qui fait peur.

C'est comme la chanson de Matmatah :





> On m'a jet d'la camionnette
> Sur le parvis devant chez nous
> Et m'abandonnant aux pquerettes
> *Je m'souviens plus de rien du tout*


Ou c'est comme a aussi :





> *Oublie que tu seras mort demain, et finis ton verre*
> Je suis vraiment pas fatigu, j'ai envie d'un peu d'air
> Pass 4 heures du matin, y'a plus rien  faire
> *J'ai qu'une chose  proposer, on se finit au cimetire*


Ils devaient aimer picoler  l'poque.
Un peu comme le groupe Soldat Louis avec Encore Un Rhum.

----------


## fredoche

> les bars asymtriques


J'aime beaucoup la gymnastique fminine et les agrs ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Tu plaisantes ? Mme  30 ans je serais totalement incapable de trouver de la beuh si je le voulais (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre), dans une mtropole pourtant rpute pour tre une grosse plaque tournante de tous les trafics en France. Parce qu'il faut avoir des contacts, il faut dj avoir t introduit. Jamais vu un revendeur de toute ma vie. Alors  15 ans je n'en parle mme pas. Pour acheter de l'alcool, un ado a seulement  demander  un majeur, ou trouver un picier pas regardant. Mme chose pour le tabac. Ce n'est pas pour rien si 30% des ados minimum sont fumeurs quotidiens.





> Je vis  Strasbourg qui est quand mme un gros spots pour tous les trafics. Et pour trouver des prods il faut aller voir les dealeurs dans leurs quartiers. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu un seul vendeur  la sauvette de toute ma vie, encore moins devant le lyce, et j'ai vcu dans plusieurs mtropoles, pas mal sorti, etc.


Comme les autres, je ne sais pas dans quel monde tu vis, ou alors il faut arrter de ne te balader que devant la gendarmerie.  ::aie:: 

Rien qu'au lyce, je connaissais plusieurs personnes vendant  minima du shit / de la beuh, et un nombre plus restreint pouvant avoir de la coke ou 2/3 autres trucs (voir mme un ou deux pouvant avoir des armes  feu), et je n'habitais pas  Paris ou Marseille ou je ne sais quelle banlieue, j'tais au lyce  Saint-Brieuc, et c'tait dj il y a une bonne quinzaine d'anne.

Et mme en ville, il suffisait d'aller dans la rue pitonne et d'aller voir les punks  chien, ou d'aller traner dans les 2/3 "cits" de la ville pour trouver des gens qui vendaient et venait te voir.

Et depuis j'ai habit dans plusieurs villes toutes plus petites que Strasbourg, et pareil que ce que disent certains, il suffit de se balader dans les "bonnes rues" pour te faire accoster. 





> Depuis Matmatah je n'y crois pas 
> 
> C'est des pochtrons les Bretons ?


Ils ont assez bonne rputation  ce niveau oui  ::D: 





> M'enfin si un jour je mets les pieds en Bretagne, j'irais  Lamb


Pas besoin d'aller jusqu' Brest que cela soit pour boire ou pour fumer ou tout simplement pour du tourisme (encore moins pour du tourisme d'ailleurs, Brest tant une des villes bretonnes les plus moches qui soit...). ^^

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> je n'habitais pas  Paris ou Marseille ou je ne sais quelle banlieue, j'tais au lyce  Saint-Brieuc, et c'tait dj il y a une bonne quinzaine d'anne.
> 
> Et mme en ville, il suffisait d'aller dans la rue pitonne et d'aller voir les punks  chien, ou d'aller traner dans les 2/3 "cits" de la ville pour trouver des gens qui vendaient et venait te voir.


Oui mais c'est St Brieuc, quoi...  ::P: 




> Pas besoin d'aller jusqu' Brest que cela soit pour boire ou pour fumer ou tout simplement pour du tourisme (encore moins pour du tourisme d'ailleurs, Brest tant une des villes bretonnes les plus moches qui soit...). ^^


Pour picoler et se dfoncer, un arrt  Rennes suffit largement. Pour le tourisme par contre, le Finistre par beau temps, c'est trs joli. Comme le reste de la Bretagne,d 'ailleurs ^^

Oui, a arrive qu'il fasse beau en Bretagne.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> sans blague 
> cite tes sources mon gars, parce que moi je lis autre chose  ici ou l, notamment pour les chiffres :
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/T%C3%A9trahydrocannabinol :666 mgkg-1
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dose_l...e_m%C3%A9diane : de 700  1 400 mg/kg
> 
> et si on suit la note de bas de page : http://archive.wikiwix.com/cache/?ur...c%2Fnc1e_2.htm
> 
> le portrait est moins terrible que ce que tu en fais... enfin bon


J'ai cit la source: l'Index Merck, sorte d'encyclopdie des chimistes. Aprs j'ai galement concd que le mode de consommation habituelle (fumer du cannabis) rend l'overdose de THC  peu prs impossible. C'est la mme chose pour la nicotine, d'ailleurs: tu ne peux pas concrtement faire une overdose en fumant des cigarettes. Par contre d'autre modes de consommation pourraient produire une overdose; comme personne ( ma connaissance) ne s'injecte du THC pur en intraveneuse, le risque doit tre limit aux _edibles_. 




> On est bien d'accord que tu parles d'effets irrversibles pour une consommation modre ? J'aimerais bien connatre tes sources. Aussi, attention au chiffres : si 3 % des consommateurs risquent de devenir psychotiques (???), a ne donne pas le chiffre de ceux qui le deviennent, ni le chiffre de ceux qui le deviennent mais ne le deviendraient pas sans cannabis.


Oui, on parle bien d'une consommation modre, voir ponctuelle pour ceux qui ont des prdispositions (la crise psychotique ou la crise cardiaque peut survenir ds le premier joint, bien sr uniquement pour les prdisposs). Pour la psychose: ce n'est pas certain mais il est possible que le cannabis ne la dclenche que plus tot, et que la personne finirait psychotique tt ou tard. La consommation de cannabis semble avoir peu d'incidence sur le taux global de schizophrnie, faisant penser que les fumeurs schizophrnes le deviendrait plus tard de toute manire. Cela dit, la psychose, c'est grave et mme si a ne fait qu'avancer une psychose invitable, quitte  choisir je prfrerais la developper le plus tard possible, merci.
https://www.livescience.com/17707-ma...psychosis.html
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/sto...heart-attacks/

Par exemple, une consommation d'un joint par semaine (on est donc loin du gros fumeur transform en zombie) suffit  faire des dgts crbraux visibles sur IRM. Je suis certes biais en faveur de l'alcool, mais il me semble que personne n'a suggr qu'une pinte par semaine provoquait des dgt neurologiques irrversibles, donc c'est  considrer pour la discussion sur le moindre mal.

A noter aussi, et valable pour toute la discussion: le cannabis, comme toutes les plantes, n'est pas un produit chimique pur aux proportions connues. C'est trs gnant pour les tudes car ce n'est pas "le cannabis" qui provoque quoi que ce soit mais "des composantes du cannabis" et ces composantes sont prsentes en proportions variables. Pour la psychose en particulier, le THC, la composante recherche par les utilisateurs pour ses effets psychotropes, peut dclencher des psychoses mais il est possible que d'autres cannabinodes aient un effet mitigeur (c'est d'ailleurs voqu dans le lien que j'ai mis). Pareillement, certains pensent que certains cannabinodes auraient un effet protecteur contre le cancer, mais quand tu fumes tu consommes aussi de la fume qui est cancrigne (attention subtilit: le cannabis n'est pas du tout cancrigne, mais la fume de cannabis l'est). Cela explique qu'il y ait souvent un flou sur les rsultats d'tudes.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour picoler et se dfoncer, un arrt  Rennes suffit largement.


Oui il suffit de s'y balader avec Conan Lord apparemment du coup.  ::aie:: 





> *Pour le tourisme par contre, le Finistre par beau temps, c'est trs joli. Comme le reste de la Bretagne,d 'ailleurs ^^*
> 
> Oui, a arrive qu'il fasse beau en Bretagne.


Le reste du Finistre oui, c'est juste avec Brest que j'ai vraiment du mal, en plus il y a un micro-climat sur cette ville limite, j'ai l'impression qu'il y pleut encore plus souvent que sur le reste de la rgion...  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Faut il lgaliser le cannabis ? 

La rponse en explication : 

A l'heure actuelle il est trs difficile d'endiguer l'alcool au volant . Un ivrogne tue une personne en ayant pris le volant on entend : " on ne fait rien contre l'alcool au volant ". 

Prenons le mme scenario avec le cannabis interdit . Le drogu tue une personne en ayant pris le volant on entendra : " on ne fait rien contre les drogues au volant ". 

Reprenons le mme scenario avec le cannabis lgalis . Le drogu tue une personne en ayant pris le volant on entendra : " on ne fait rien contre les drogues au volant ". La question a poser maintenant en plus c'est " a t on bien fait de lgaliser le cannabis ? " 

Le phnomne de l'alcool est difficile a contenir en ajoutant celui de la drogue en voulant lgaliser le cannabis on va ajouter de la complexit  endiguer un phnomne dangereux. Vous souhaitez ajouter encore plus de dommage collatraux ?

Je strictement oppos  la lgalisation du cannabis au grand public . Mme dans bien des cas des malades auraient besoin de cannabis pour abroger des souffrances , il est ncessaire de rendre extrmement difficile l'approvisionnement de ce type de denres pour le grand public . Par exemple limiter les formats de distributions , nominaliser ce qui est distribu , bref un vrai suivi militaire pour viter toute drive. Stockage des denres dans des coffres forts , genre coffre banque de France ou des stocks comme les vaccins stratgiques de l'institut Pasteur. En somme pas d'open bar.

----------


## BenoitM

> Faut il lgaliser le cannabis ? 
> Prenons le mme scenario avec le cannabis interdit . Le drogu tue une personne en ayant pris le volant on entendra : " on ne fait rien contre les drogues au volant ". 
> Reprenons le mme scenario avec le cannabis lgalis . Le drogu tue une personne en ayant pris le volant on entendra : " on ne fait rien contre les drogues au volant ". La question a poser maintenant en plus c'est " a t on bien fait de lgaliser le cannabis ? "


C'est moi ou je vois pas la diffrence entre les deux scnarios?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le phnomne de l'alcool est difficile a contenir en ajoutant celui de la drogue en voulant lgaliser le cannabis on va ajouter de la complexit  endiguer un phnomne dangereux. Vous souhaitez ajouter encore plus de dommage collatraux ?


Il faut comprendre que lgaliser le cannabis n'est pas synonyme d'augmentation de la consommation du cannabis.
On sait trs bien que plein de jeunes font les rebelles et consomment du cannabis pour transgresser l'interdit et c'est vraiment pas risqu, puisque c'est quasiment tolr dans les faits, il y a des gens qui fument des joints en ville et qui savent trs bien qu'ils ne risquent rien (bientt ils risqueront une amende).

Ce qui est certains c'est que : lgalisation du cannabis = grande qualit du produit.
Aujourd'hui il est relativement simple de se procurer du cannabis, qui peut tre dangereux car vendu par un dealer.

Compar  l'alcool ou  certains type de mdicament sous ordonnance, le cannabis c'est super gentil.
Le plus dangereux dans le cannabis ce sont les additifs ajout  la rsine marocaine (qui disparatra quand on lgalisera).

Il y a une corrlation entre la rpression et la consommation, plus l'tat sera dur avec les consommateurs de cannabis plus la consommation sera forte.
En France la lutte contre le cannabis est un chec, on a les rgles les plus stricts et le plus de consommateurs.
L le gouvernement ne cherche clairement pas  diminuer la consommation, ou  prvenir des danger, ici il est question de donner des dizaines de milliers d'amendes par an.
C'est exactement comme a :
Harclement de rue : vers une amende de 90  750 euros ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Louis Sarkozy publie une tribune en faveur de la lgalisation de toutes les drogues



> Dans la pure tradition librale (il reprend d'ailleurs la thse du prix Nobel d'conomie Milton Friedman), Louis Sarkozy commence par dtailler l'chec des stratgies de rpression. Il compare la situation actuelle avec la prohibition de l'alcool dans les annes 1920 aux Etats-Unis : "Au moment de la prohibition, l'alcool tait facile  obtenir. Mais au lieu de s'en procurer auprs de commerces rglements par l'tat, les citoyens taient contraints d'en acheter  des criminels et des trafiquants."


Il a raison le type, la prohibition est un chec total, a aggrave la situation.

Il connait des gens qui se font prendre avec de la drogue :
Le fils de Valrie Trierweiler en garde  vue?



> Mais la Tribune de Genve, qui a pu se procurer le magazine qui sera en kiosque demain, indique que le jeune homme tait en possession de drogue. *L'un des trois fils de Valrie Trierweiler a t arrt devant une bote de nuit avec de l'amphtamine sur lui. Il a t plac en garde  vue, puis condamn  suivre une thrapie*.


Il y a eu a aussi :
Comment Nicolas Sarkozy se trouve ml  l'affaire "Air cocane"



> En mars 2013, un Falcon 50 appartenant au lunetier Alain Afflelou mais utilis et affrt par la Socit nouvelle Trans Hlicoptre Service (SNTHS) est intercept  Punta Cana, en Rpublique dominicaine, alors qu'il s'apprtait  effectuer un vol priv vers la France. Dans les valises des passagers : prs de 700 kilos de cocane.

----------


## Zirak

Oui en gros il veut lgaliser toutes les drogues pour ne pas avoir d'emmerdes le jour o il se fera gauler...  ::aie:: 


On dpasse "lgrement" le cadre de la lgalisation du cannabis l, car bon, lgaliser le cannabis c'est une chose, lgaliser des drogues dures  forte addiction c'est une autre histoire. Il ne se rend pas trop compte des consquences de ce genre de chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui en gros il veut lgaliser toutes les drogues pour ne pas avoir d'emmerdes le jour o il se fera gauler...


Au moins ce n'est pas hypocrite.
Parce que parfois il y a des gens qui s'expriment publiquement pour donner un message qui va dans un sens alors qu'eux vont compltement dans l'autre sens.
En gros imaginez quelqu'un de puissant qui dit qu'il faut tre dur avec les consommateurs de drogue alors que lui en consomme.




> lgaliser des drogues dures  forte addiction c'est une autre histoire. Il ne se rend pas trop compte des consquences de ce genre de chose.


Ben au final pourquoi pas.
De toute faon moi je m'en fous jamais de ma vie je ne toucherai  des drogues dur ( part l'alcool)... Donc a changerai rien pour moi...

On pourrait lgaliser la cocane, l'hrone, le MDMA, etc.
Mais il faudrait que ce soit produit par l'tat, et faire un affichage comme avec le tabac "Vous ferez gaffe, en consommant a, vous pouvez mourir, ou pire ruiner la vie des autres". (et afficher la dose ltale en bien gros)
a n'augmenterait pas le nombre de consommateur, a supprimerait l'intgralit du trafic, et le produit serais moins dangereux pour le consommateur.

Il faut savoir qu'il y a beaucoup de mdicaments plus dangereux que l'hrone, par exemple le fentanyl (surement la cause de la mort de Prince, Dolores O'Riordan et peut tre Michael Jackson).
L o a devient grave c'est que *des dealers coupent de l'hrone avec des mdicaments*, la dose ltal de fantanyl est beaucoup plus faible que la dose ltal d'hrone.
Faut-il craindre le Fentanyl, drogue 50 fois plus puissante que l'hrone?
Le fentanyl, la nouvelle drogue 100 fois plus puissante que la morphine qui inquite le Canada

On devrait lgaliser pour empcher que des mdicaments soient mlang  l'hrone.
Reportage : le fentanyl, la "nouvelle hrone" qui fait des ravages en Amrique du Nord
On donne aux hronomanes de la mthadone, qui est un produit plus addictif et plus dangereux que l'hrone.

Le peuple n'est pas prt d'accepter a, ce serait bizarre que les pharmacies vendent de la cocane et de l'hrone (a rappellerait l'ancien temps).

Mais on sauverait des vies, il n'y aurait plus de criminelles armes qui s'entretuent comme  Marseille.

Si tu veux pousser le libralisme jusqu'au bout tu dois lgaliser toutes les drogues.
Ou alors faire comme au Portugal, les drogues sont dpnaliser et le nombre de consommateur diminue.




> On dpasse "lgrement" le cadre de la lgalisation du cannabis l


Ah ben c'est clair que a n'a strictement rien  voir si on compare les dangerosits des drogues.
Parce que le cannabis est bien bien moins dangereux que des grosses drogues comme le tabac, l'alcool ou la cocane...

Mais dans la famille des drogues on peut mettre : th, cannabis, caf, tabac, hrone, alcool, cocane, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben au final pourquoi pas.
> De toute faon moi je m'en fous jamais de ma vie je ne toucherai  des drogues dur ( part l'alcool)... Donc a changerai rien pour moi...


J'aime cette faon de voir les choses !

"On peut faire passer des lois de merdes qui vont tuer / ruiner la vie de pleins de gens, moi je m'en fou, je suis pas concern."

 ::aie:: 


Et a sert  rien de revenir  la charge avec les mdocs. Ce n'est pas parce que les groupes pharmaceutiques font n'importe quoi que cela peut justifier le fait de mettre encore plus de produits dangereux en circulation... 

Le but c'est plutt l'inverse, c'est d'essayer de rduire les mdicaments merdiques, pas de lgaliser l'hro et tout le reste, en plus des mdocs.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas parce que les groupes pharmaceutiques font n'importe quoi que cela peut justifier le fait de mettre encore plus de produits dangereux en circulation...


Mais les drogues sont dj en circulation et a ne s'arrtera jamais...
Gnralement plus la rpression est dur plus les trafiquants sont dur, plus le produit est dangereux.
Si c'tait officielle il y aurait peut tre un suivi, a aiderait les gens  arrter.

Quoi qu'aux Philippines a peut peut tre marcher on verra le bilan de la politique de Rodrigo Duterte dans quelques annes. (mais d'habitude a ne fonctionne pas)

La police complice de l'importation de 40 t de cannabis? L'IGPN enqute



> Les enquteurs s'interrogent sur d'ventuels liens entre cette saisie et des livraisons de  plusieurs dizaines de tonnes  de cannabis, a aussi indiqu cette source. 
> *Sous couvert d'une opration d'infiltration secrte baptise +Janissaire+, destine  dmanteler des rseaux de trafiquants, l'Office central pour la rpression du trafic illicite de stupfiants (Ocrtis) a directement supervis l'importation d'au moins 40 tonnes de cannabis en octobre 2015* , affirme Libration.


 votre avis ce serait quoi le mieux pour un toxicomane, acheter de l'hrone de bonne qualit en pharmacie ou aller voir un dealer ?
De toute faon il lui faut sa dose au type (c'est comme un pays qui a besoin de son QE).
En plus a rapporterait normment  l'tat.
C'est comme le tabac, c'est une drogue qui produit une dpendance psychique et physique (je crois) et a rapporte la blinde  l'tat vu qu'il y a dans les 400% de taxes.

Et pis bon l'hrone a fait quand mme beaucoup moins de mort que le tabac, l'alcool ou le suicide chez les jeunes.
Il y a trs peu d'overdose chaque anne.

===
Ils sont o les dfenseurs du libralisme absolu ? ^^ lol
L'argent que dpensent les toxicomanes pour acheter leur produit finance des criminelles. (ya aussi un bon ct, tout le monde bosse  la rcolte du pavot en Afghanistan, c'est cool d'avoir un petit job)

Bon une lgalisation c'est peut tre exagr, mais une dpnalisation ce serait pas mal.
a fonctionne trs bien au Portugal.
Les toxicomanes sont des malades ce ne sont pas des criminelles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> votre avis ce serait quoi le mieux pour un toxicomane, acheter de l'hrone de bonne qualit en pharmacie ou aller voir un dealer ?


Ce rendre dans un centre se faire dsintoxiquer.

----------


## Neckara

Ne vaut-il mieux pas prvenir que gurir ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ne vaut-il mieux pas prvenir que gurir ?


Et ? Tu crois que c'est en lgalisant les drogues que tu vas "prvenir" ? 
Honntement, s'il existe une seule personne qui ne sait pas qu'utiliser ne serait-ce qu'une fois une de ces merdes est dangereux et revient  prendre un ticket pour le cimetire, c'est soit un extra-terrestre, soit ce que l'on nommait il y a fort longtemps un "sauvage". Donc, la prvention, c'est fait. On ne peut que difficilement empcher un imbcile de fumer que ce soit une clope ou un joint, ni de se droguer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce rendre dans un centre se faire dsintoxiquer.


Vous savez ce qu'est l'addiction un peu ?
Gnralement les dsintoxications a ne fonctionnent pas.
Une cure a ne suffit pas, il faut changer son style de vie, il faut refaire quelque chose.

C'est comme les obses, ils sont accro  la bouffe, pour en sortir il faut changer son mode de vie pour toujours, il faut bouffer moins de merde et faire du sport toute sa vie.
Ceux qui font des rgimes rechutent souvent.
La premire semaine ils perdent de l'eau et se vident les intestins, mais aprs ils perdent plus rien.
Bon ils trichent, avant il y avait un systme d'anneau et aujourd'hui c'est encore plus hardcore, on leur dcoupe une grosse partie de l'estomac.




> Ne vaut-il mieux pas prvenir que gurir ?


Pourquoi les gens tombent dans la toxicomanie ?
 cause de la misre.
 cause de la douleur.
 cause d'un traumatisme.
etc.

Comment tu veux prvenir a ?
On peut pas dire "Aller on va mettre le plein emploi pour que les gens ne sombrent pas dans une drogue dur comme l'alcool  cause de la misre".
Le chmage va augmenter, la misre va augmenter.

La situation fait peur quand mme :

Crack dans le mtro parisien : Lorsque je les vois, je vois la mort



> Lorsque je les vois, je vois la mort.  Assa, usagre quotidienne de la station Marx-Dormoy (XVIIIe) ne trouve plus ses mots lorsquelle voque  ces personnes qui se sont transformes en zombies, tirant sur leur pipe .  Est-ce que jai peur ? sinterroge-t-elle, non, je ne crois pas. En tout cas, pas dune agression parce quils sont stone la plupart du temps. *Mais je trouve la situation anxiogne : ils sont l du matin au soir, assis ou couchs dans la station, en train de fumer ou de prparer leurs produits. Parfois, ils se mettent  hurler sans quon sache pourquoi. Ou se battent entre eux. Clairement, les passagers se rassemblent tous sur le ct oppos du quai*


Fumeurs de crack dans le mtro parisien : la colre des conducteurs

===
Bon sinon en prvention il y a les films sur les heroinomanes : Trainspotting, Requiem For A Dream, Basket Ball Diaries, Permanent Midnight, etc.
Et les campagnes choc. (moi perso j'ai t traumatis par une pub contre la drogue et un documentaire, du coup je supporte vraiment pas a)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous savez ce qu'est l'addiction un peu ?


Tu as demand ce qui tait le mieux pour un toxicomane. Je t'ai rpondu. Je ne vois de meilleure chose pour eux. Ou alors, si je joue les cyniques, je dirais : l'overdose ! ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est comme le tabac, c'est une drogue qui produit une dpendance psychique et physique (je crois) et a rapporte la blinde  l'tat vu qu'il y a dans les 400% de taxes.


Bah justement, si tu lgalise et que tu vends a en pharmacie ou bureau de tabacs, tu vas juste permettre  beaucoup plus de monde de devenir dpendant... 

Regarde, aujourd'hui, des gens comme Grogro sont pas foutus de trouver du cannabis alors que a court les rues, a veut dire que thoriquement, l'hro doit tre un poil plus difficile  trouver. Toi tu veux mettre a en vente libre, combien de personne vont "essayer" juste pour voir, et devenir accro ? 

Il faut aider les gens  dcrocher, pas leur mettre des kilos de blanche  disposition en leur disant "servez-vous c'est la fte"... 

Oui lgaliser va augmenter les recettes de l'Etat, recettes qui partiront toutes dans les soins de milliers de tox en plus.


Encore une fois, ne mlanges pas lgalisation du cannabis et lgalisation de toutes les drogues, ce sont vraiment 2 sujets  part.



Quant au fait de "prvenir", certes la misre peut-tre une des raisons, mais c'est loin d'tre la seule, j'ai connu de nombreuses personnes avec un boulot en CDI, en couple, qui tapaient de la C, prenait de l'hro ou autres produits chimiques (acides, etc). 

Y'a pas que des chmeurs  moiti SDF qui se droguent hein...  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Regarde, aujourd'hui, des gens comme Grogro sont pas foutus de trouver du cannabis alors que a court les rues, a veut dire que thoriquement, l'hro doit tre un poil plus difficile  trouver. Toi tu veux mettre a en vente libre, combien de personne vont "essayer" juste pour voir, et devenir accro ?


Prcisons que j'ai jamais essay d'en trouver hein, que ce soit  de l'herbe ou du shit. J'ai juste dit que j'ai jamais t dmarch dans la rue par un lascar pour du teushi, alors que soi-disant c'est courant.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> *Prcisons que j'ai jamais essay d'en trouver hein, que ce soit  de l'herbe ou du shit*. J'ai juste dit que j'ai jamais t dmarch dans la rue par un lascar pour du teushi, alors que soi-disant c'est courant.


Ouais ouais pas  moi hein, t'es nul t'es nul, faut assumer  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Et ? Tu crois que c'est en lgalisant les drogues que tu vas "prvenir" ?


Non, au contraire.

Qu'il vaut mieux que les consommateurs ne puissent pas effectuer leur premire consommation, plutt que de lgaliser puis de se dire qu'on va les gurir aprs.




> Pourquoi les gens tombent dans la toxicomanie ?
>  cause de la misre.
>  cause de la douleur.
>  cause d'un traumatisme.
> etc.
> 
> Comment tu veux prvenir a ?


Je parle de prvenir la consommation, merci de ne pas faire de raccourcis trop rapides.

En ce qui concerne les causes de la toxicomanie... tu mets bien en avant ceux qui t'arrangent...
Mais soit.

Pour la douleur et les traumatismes... il suffit de proposer un suivi mdical accessible, ainsi qu'une couverture mdicale accessible offrant l'accs aux soins appropris.
Pour la misre... des actions sociales accessibles, que ce soit des logements sociaux, le RSA, etc.
Et bon, tre misreux, mais avoir l'argent de s'acheter des drogues...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah justement, si tu lgalise et que tu vends a en pharmacie ou bureau de tabacs, tu vas juste permettre  beaucoup plus de monde de devenir dpendant...


Bof...
Ce ne sera jamais dans les murs.
Qui prend de la cocane ? Les traders, les politiciens, les prsentateurs TV, des riches, etc.
 ce qu'il parait a produit un effet tout pourri en plus, a te rend comme Sarkozy, hyper arrogant et nerveux.
De la coke au parlement danois
Performance des banquiers et traders booste par la cocane ?
_Selon un mdecin helvte, des dizaines de banquiers suisses et trangers seraient soigns chaque anne  l'hpital universitaire de Genve pour leur dpendance  la cocane._

Les traders adoraient la cocane
_Quatre financiers britanniques ont t condamns  Monaco pour leur consommation dmesure de cocane entre 2012 et 2015._




> Toi tu veux mettre a en vente libre, combien de personne vont "essayer" juste pour voir, et devenir accro ?


C'est pas dit.
Peut tre que plus personne n'aura envie de commencer si a se trouve en pharmacie. a casserait pas mal l'image "cool" du truc.
J'imagine que ceux qui commencent sont en fte, ils ont consomm de l'alcool, donc leur jugement est altr, aprs un gars bizarre leur propose d'autres drogues et ils essaient...
C'est pas un gars  jeun qui se dit "tient je vais aller essayer la cocane".




> Oui lgaliser va augmenter les recettes de l'Etat, recettes qui partiront toutes dans les soins de milliers de tox en plus.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on lgalise que la consommation augmente.
On sait dj qu'en dpnalisant la consommation diminue.
Comment le Portugal a gagn la lutte contre la drogue en ne la menant pas
_Quinze ans plus tard, la catastrophe prdite par de nombreuses personnes est dmentie par les donnes. La consommation de drogues parmi les jeunes de 15  24 ans a considrablement diminu et les dcs dus  la drogue sont tombs de 80 en 2001  16 en 2012._




> Encore une fois, ne mlanges pas lgalisation du cannabis et lgalisation de toutes les drogues, ce sont vraiment 2 sujets  part.


Non mais d'accord a n'a rien  voir  part le fait que c'est illgal...
Mais bon c'est 2 objectifs distinct, pour le cannabis il y a l'usage thrapeutique, et a va crer des emplois, du tourisme, des vnements, etc. (c'est pas un truc dangereux)
Pour les autres drogues c'est plus un truc mdical, au lieu d'aller dans la rue avoir des produits coup, il y aurait de l'hrone en pharmacie, en gros au lieu de donner de la mthadone on donnerait de l'hrone (au final c'est moins dangereux). Les consommateurs auraient beaucoup moins de chance de mourir (c'est pas comme ceux qui prennent du fentanyl).
Canada : neuf dcs dus au Fentanyl en une seule nuit  Vancouver
_Neufs personnes ont perdu la vie dans la nuit du 15 au 16 dcembre  Vancouver suite  des overdoses de Fentanyl. Le puissant sdatif fait des ravages au Canada. Les parents dune victime tirent la sonnette dalarme._

Il y a peu d'overdoses en Europe (compar aux suicides, au cancer et aux accidents de voiture) :
Drogues : le nombre de morts par overdose augmente en Europe
_Les morts par surdose de drogue ont augment de 6% en Europe entre 2014 et 2015, selon un rapport de l'Observatoire europen des drogues et des toxicomanies (OEDT), publi mardi 6 juin. Le bilan est pass de 7 950 morts en 2014  8 441 l'anne suivante. Une hausse avait dj t observe en 2013 (7 345), alors que la tendance tait  la baisse depuis 2008.

Les cas mortels sont  81 % dus aux opiacs comme la morphine, l'hrone ou le fentanyl. Leur consommation croissante, que ce soit dans un cadre illgal ou prescrit mdicalement, conduit certains experts amricains  parler de niveau pidmique._

Prs de 9.000 personnes se suicident chaque anne en France.
Le nombre de morts sur les routes en France augmente pour la troisime anne conscutive
Le nombre de tus sur les routes franaises a baiss de 1,2% en 2017

Les drogues comme l'hrone et la cocane ne seront plus jamais lgalis, mais du coup a finance des rseaux criminelles.
Plus la police est violente plus ils sont violent (en France il n'y a pas vraiment de violence contre les trafiquants, mais aux USA c'est autre chose).
Marseille: 34 tus par balles lors de rglements de compte en 2016 ? C'est inexact rpond le prfet de police
_Tout dabord, les policiers dmantlent de plus en plus de trafic, il y a donc des territoires souvent  reprendre ce qui engendre de la violence. Ensuite sur ces 27 morts, il y en a 1 sur 2 qui est li  un contentieux entre deux clans rivaux sur Marseille. On assiste  un match aller-retour entre les trafiquants de drogue._




> Pour la douleur et les traumatismes... il suffit de proposer un suivi mdical accessible, ainsi qu'une couverture mdicale accessible offrant l'accs aux soins appropris.


Il y a des gens  qui on a prescris de la morphine parce qu'ils souffrent beaucoup, avec le temps le corps s'est habitu et les doses ont t augment, si le traitement est arrt comment ils font ?
Il y en a qui se retrouvent avec une dpendance aux opiac et ils n'ont plus de morphine...
Certains vont tre de trouver des solutions dans la rue.




> Pour la misre... des actions sociales accessibles, que ce soit des logements sociaux, le RSA, etc.
> Et bon, tre misreux, mais avoir l'argent de s'acheter des drogues...


Non mais a c'est en France, mais imaginez la situation  Baltimore.

Quoi qu'apparemment il y a des fumeurs de crack dans le mtro parisien.
Quand les fumeurs de crack squattent des stations de mtro parisiennes


===
Bon ok on va dire que c'est une mauvaise ide de chercher  lgaliser les drogues durs, pour contrler la qualit et tuer le trafic.
Il faut trouver une autre solution pour diminuer le nombre de consommateur. Mais c'tait marrant de voir un Sarkozy dire que la guerre contre la drogue est inefficace (ce qui est vrai quand on voit le Portugal).
Mais comme on s'enfonce dans la crise le nombre de gens qui vont sombrer dans la drogue (que ce soit alcool ou n'importe quoi) devrait augmenter.

===
On a pas trop parl des mdicaments qui sont pire que l'hrone ou les amphtamines.
Et ceux qui ne produisent pas d'effet psychotrope mais qui sont trs dangereux.

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a des gens  qui on a prescris de la morphine parce qu'ils souffrent beaucoup, avec le temps le corps s'est habitu et les doses ont t augment, si le traitement est arrt comment ils font ?


Faut pas non plus prendre le corps mdical pour des abrutis, ce type de traitement ne s'arrte pas d'un coup, subitement.

De plus, pourquoi ignores-tu l'existence de centre de dsintox ?




> Non mais a c'est en France, mais imaginez la situation  Baltimore.


Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout de Baltimore.

C'est sr que la lgalisation en France va rsoudre les problmes de Baltimore...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faut pas non plus prendre le corps mdical pour des abrutis, ce type de traitement ne s'arrte pas d'un coup, subitement.
> De plus, pourquoi ignores-tu l'existence de centre de dsintox ?


On pourrait financer les centres de dsintoxication grce aux taxes sur l'hrone  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 
a pourrait rapportait beaucoup plus que ce que cote les centres.

En France il y a la scurit social, les mutuelles, les assurances et tout ce que tu veux, mais dans la majorit des pays, quand t'as plus d'argent ton traitement s'arrte.




> Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout de Baltimore.
> C'est sr que la lgalisation en France va rsoudre les problmes de Baltimore...


On parlait de pauvres qui s'achetaient de la drogue.
Il existe des pauvres qui fument du crack et des pauvres qui prennent de l'hrone (mais c'est plus un truc de vieux).
Aujourd'hui il doit exister plein de drogues pas chre.

a me fait penser au Royaume Uni, il y a une course entre ceux qui crer des molcules et la loi.
Une drogue se fait interdire, le producteur modifie un peu la molcule pour la vendre lgalement, a prend un peu de temps pour que la nouvelle drogue se fasse interdire et a tourne en rond comme a.
Ces drogues de synthses sont ultra dangereuse, trs addictive et trs mortelle.
Les Britanniques champions des drogues lgales



> Un Britannique de 15-24 ans sur douze admet nanmoins en avoir consomm, soit lquivalent de 670.000 personnes, ce qui correspond au plus haut niveau dEurope. En Angleterre, 6.486 personnes ont reu des traitements mdicaux au cours de lanne 2011-2012 aprs leur consommation, soit une augmentation de 39% depuis 2005.
> 
> Ces drogues ont provoqu la mort de cinquante-deux personnes en Angleterre et au Pays de Galles en 2012 contre vingt-huit lanne prcdente.
> 
> Le dveloppement de cette consommation de produits lgaux tient beaucoup  la crise conomique. Les consommateurs se tourneraient vers des drogues moins coteuses que lhrone et la cocane.
> (...)
> "Lmergence rapide de nouvelles substances psychoactives non contrles, souvent vendues sous lappellation 'euphorisants lgaux' constitue un dfi croissant tant en Europe qu lchelle internationale",


En fait la guerre contre la drogue sera toujours perdu.
Nous vivons dans une poque dprimante, la situation ne fera qu'empirer, vu qu'on s'enfonce dans la crise, la misre ne peut qu'augmenter dans les annes  venir.

Et de toute faon il n'y a pas besoin de lgaliser d'autres drogue durs, il y a dj l'alcool et a fait des gros effets sur le cerveau.
Par contre c'est dommage que le cannabis ne soit pas encore lgaliser en France, c'est quand mme beaucoup moins dangereux...
Mais bon a finira bien par arriver un jour  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> On pourrait financer les centres de dsintoxication grce aux taxes sur l'hrone 
> a pourrait rapportait beaucoup plus que ce que cote les centres.


Le but c'est de se faire de la tune sur le dos des drogus, ou des les soigner ?

Nan, parce qu'on pourrait aussi autoriser la conduite en tat d'brit. On pourrait alors financer les hpitaux grce  une augmentation des taxes sur l'alcool...
C'est compltement con comme type de raisonnement.




> En France il y a la scurit social, les mutuelles, les assurances et tout ce que tu veux, mais dans la majorit des pays, quand t'as plus d'argent ton traitement s'arrte.


Et qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout de la majorit des pays, quand on parle ici de la France !

D'ailleurs le fait que tu essayes d'esquiver en parlant des autres pays, ne fait que me donner davantage raison, en insistant sur le fait que *JUSTEMENT*, fournir une scurit sociale, etc. a son importance.




> Par contre c'est dommage que le cannabis ne soit pas encore lgaliser en France, c'est quand mme beaucoup moins dangereux...


Et tu penses srieusement que c'est une raison pour lgaliser ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le but c'est de se faire de la tune sur le dos des drogus, ou des les soigner ?


L'un empche pas l'autre...
Les finances vont mal, on est dans laustrit, le gouvernement crer des taxes partout, donc bon...
Vous n'avez pas le sens de l'humour...

On pourrait vendre de l'hrone moins chre pour le consommateur et qui rapporterait normment  l'tat (au lieu de rapporter  des criminelles ( la tte de l'tat il y a des criminelles dont a changerait pas grand chose en fait)).




> Nan, parce qu'on pourrait aussi autoriser la conduite en tat d'brit. On pourrait alors financer les hpitaux grce  une augmentation des taxes sur l'alcool...


Non l a ne marche pas, parce que gnralement un drogu se tue lui mme il ne tue pas les autres.
Si un conducteur en tat d'brit se tue tout seul a va, si il rentre dans quelqu'un par contre l a fait vraiment chier.

Les taxes sur l'alcool augmentent bien assez souvent...
De toute faon ceux de LREM ne font que des nouvelles taxes, tout sera tax  terme...
Le gouvernement songe  taxer davantage les alcools forts




> Et tu penses srieusement que c'est une raison pour lgaliser ?


Non, c'est juste un bon argument dans une trs longue liste.
Si il y a avait une comptition de dbat "Pour ou Contre la lgalisation du Cannabis" il serait beaucoup plus simple de dfendre le Pour que le Contre.
Les arguments pour sont plus nombreux et plus solides que les arguments contre.




> en insistant sur le fait que *JUSTEMENT*, fournir une scurit sociale, etc. a son importance.


a peut changer,  cause de la crise et de l'austrit on perd de plus en plus de nos acquis sociaux.
Le CDI a t remplac par le CDI de chantier par exemple.
En Grce il y a eu de grave problme sanitaire  cause de l'austrit et a finira par nous arriver.

----------


## Grogro

> Le but c'est de se faire de la tune sur le dos des drogus, ou des les soigner ?


Cesser de considrer les junkies comme des criminels  enfermer  tout prix mais comme des malades  soigner. Cela passe par une dpnalisation totale, par une ouverture contrle de salles de shoot avec un vritable suivi mdical comme cela fonctionne en Suisse. Et quant au mdecin, cesser de distribuer du skenan  tout va qui fini dans les veines des junkies dans le 10me.

----------


## Neckara

> L'un empche pas l'autre...


On ne guri pas pour le plaisir de gurir.
Quitte  faire, il vaut mieux qu'une personne ne tombe pas malade plutt que d'avoir  la gurir de sa maladie.

Ce qui est en contradiction avec votre raisonnement, car le but est justement d'avoir le minimum de consommateur possible !




> Vous n'avez pas le sens de l'humour...


Que vient donc faire l'humour ici ?





> On pourrait vendre de l'hrone moins chre pour le consommateur et qui rapporterait normment  l'tat (au lieu de rapporter  des criminelles ( la tte de l'tat il y a des criminelles dont a changerait pas grand chose en fait)).


On pourrait aussi lgaliser les tueurs  gage, a pourrait aussi normment rapporter  l'tat au lieu de rapporter  des criminels.

C'est encore une fois, compltement con comme type de raisonnement.




> Non l a ne marche pas, parce que gnralement un drogu se tue lui mme il ne tue pas les autres.
> Si un conducteur en tat d'brit se tue tout seul a va, si il rentre dans quelqu'un par contre l a fait vraiment chier.


Quid de sa famille ? Les potentiels enfants qu'il laisse derrire lui ?
Quid des services qui vont se retrouver mobiliss ou perturbs (e.g. police, lgiste) ?
Quid de ses employeurs et ses collgues qui vont se retrouver avec une personne manquante dans le service ?
Quid du financement des diffrentes organisations lies aux soins si la personne survie (e.g. hpitaux, remboursement de mdicaments) ?

Faut arrter de croire que mourir ne regarde que soit.




> Non, c'est juste un bon argument dans une trs longue liste.


"bon argument" dont je viens de dmontrer l'absurdit, d'une trs longue liste, qui ne vaut pas mieux.




> Les arguments pour sont plus nombreux et plus solides que les arguments contre.


C'est en effet ce que je constate...



Personnellement, je ne suis pas oppos  certaines formes de dpnalisations... mais je ne supporte pas trop ces arguments de mauvaise foi,  mentir (e.g. 'il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires pour le cannabis'),  mlanger divers sujets/faire des diversions (e.g. dvier sur d'autres pays alors qu'on parlait explicitement de la France),  modifier les enjeux (e.g. le cannabis est une question de sant publique, pas une question financire).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que vient donc faire l'humour ici ?


Depuis le dbut c'est une blague, moi je trouve a drle.
De toute faon ce qu'on pense ne change rien, le peuple n'a aucun pouvoir.
Donc autant penser n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas comme si a allait rellement se produire...
Les drogues dures resteront illgales.

L'industrie pharmaceutique continuera de vendre des mdicaments inefficace et dangereux. 
Aujourd'hui on est en  11 vaccins pour un bb, dans le futur ce sera peut tre 25 si a se trouve...
Top 5 des plus grands scandales pharmaceutiques
Automdication : la liste des mdicaments sans ordonnance  viter




> On pourrait aussi lgaliser les tueurs  gage, a pourrait aussi normment rapporter  l'tat au lieu de rapporter  des criminels.


La comparaison ne fonctionne pas du tout.
Un drogu choisi d'acheter de la drogue, la victime d'un tueur  gage ne choisie pas ( moins que quelqu'un paie pour se faire assassiner auquel cas, a me choquerait pas si c'tait lgal, c'est un peu une sorte d'euthanasie).

Et il y a des gens qui ont command plein d'assassinats :
Hollande a valid une quarantaine d'assassinats cibls contre des jihadistes depuis 2013




> Quid de sa famille ? Les potentiels enfants qu'il laisse derrire lui ?


Et ben ils se diront "Mais quel connard, il ne faut pas conduire quand on a consomm de l'alcool, il le savait ! Au moins il n'a tu personne, c'est dj a...".




> (e.g. 'il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires pour le cannabis')


Ben c'est du niveau du th/caf...
Ce qui est dangereux dans le cannabis ce sont les additifs qu'on retrouve dans le rsine marocaine, mais dans les fleurs a va...
C'est dangereux chez les adolescents, pour leur dveloppement et tout a, il n'est clairement pas conseill de consommer du cannabis. (cela dit a marche aussi pour l'alcool ou le caf)
Le principal danger du cannabis c'est que a peut entraner une perte de motivation et un repli sur soit.
Pendant les tudes c'est pas conseill, parce que a aide pas la mmoire  court terme.

Mais bon le gars qui a fini ses tudes, qui a un travail, il rentre chez lui, il fait toutes ses tches mnagres, il devrait avoir le droit de lgalement consommer du cannabis.

----------


## Invit

> Depuis le dbut c'est une blague, moi je trouve a drle.


Tu nous prendrais pas un peu pour des cons ?

----------


## Zirak

> Bof...
> Ce ne sera jamais dans les murs.
> Qui prend de la cocane ? *Les traders, les politiciens, les prsentateurs TV, des riches, etc.*


Entre autres mais pas que, et des gens comme toi ou moi, qui font n'importe quel mtiers, mme si c'est parfois plus de faon "festive" que de la prise rgulire.

Mais c'est trs loin d'tre une drogue de "riches" (mme si elle reste une des plus chres au gramme), c'est mme pour a que sa consommation a augment ces dernires annes.





> On parlait de pauvres qui s'achetaient de la drogue.
> Il existe des pauvres qui fument du crack et des pauvres qui prennent de l'hrone (*mais c'est plus un truc de vieux*).


D'aprs qui / quoi ?





> Aujourd'hui il doit exister plein de drogues pas chre.


Perso, je ne connais pas toutes les drogues ni leur tarif, mais le shit reste ( ma connaissance) le plus facile  trouver et le moins cher.

Sachant qu'en 15 ans, mme le shit le plus merdique a augment de facilement 25% voir plus, cela reste quand mme relativement onreux.  



Enfin bref, sur ce sujet comme sur les autres, tu as des ides prconues (pour ne pas dire ridicules, je ne reviendrais pas sur les commentaires de Neckara qui a tout  fait raison), qui sont  des annes lumires de la ralit.

A ta place je ferais comme sur le sujet sur la Syrie, je "rage-quitterais" la discussion, a t'viterait de dire n'importe quoi...  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Aujourd'hui on est en  11 vaccins pour un bb, dans le futur ce sera peut tre 25 si a se trouve...


C'est marrant comme certains sujets sont lis.

Un peu moins marrant cependant, de parler d'un sujet qu'on ne matrise pas, pour prendre des positions idiotes, alors mme qu'il n'y a aucune controverse scientifique sur ce sujet, et que les enjeux sont autrement plus important que la vie de millions de personnes.

Pour rappel, 11 vaccins en une piqre, ce n'est pas pareil que 11 vaccins en une piqre. Un peu comme en informatique o on arrive  factoriser. Si ces vaccins ont t rendus obligatoires, c'est  cause de la baisse de la couverture vaccinale, notamment du fait de personnes dans ton genre.





> Et il y a des gens qui ont command plein d'assassinats :
> Hollande a valid une quarantaine d'assassinats cibls contre des jihadistes depuis 2013


Qu'est-ce que a vient foutre ici ?

Tu pars vraiment dans tous les sens...




> Et ben ils se diront "Mais quel connard, il ne faut pas conduire quand on a consomm de l'alcool, il le savait ! Au moins il n'a tu personne, c'est dj a...".


Pour rappel, les parents ont la responsabilit de leur enfants, ce qui implique de les aider dans leurs tudes,  s'panouir,  subvenir  leur besoins, etc.

Un parent mort, c'est un parent qui ne ramnera pas d'argent au foyer, c'est un parent qui ne pourra pas aller chercher son enfant  la sortie de l'cole, et lemmener faire des activits extra-scolaire. C'est un parent qui ne pourra pas tre  la maison pour surveiller ses enfants, c'est une charge supplmentaire pour le conjoint survivant.

Tu arrives  comprendre ce que tu dis au moins ?




> Le principal danger du cannabis c'est que a peut entraner une perte de motivation et un repli sur soit.
> Pendant les tudes c'est pas conseill, parce que a aide pas la mmoire  court terme.


C'est vrai que c'est tellement rien.


Mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si tu avais 200 pages d'un rapport parlementaire sur les drogues qui en consacre au moins 50 sur le cannabis et ses effets secondaires...
T'as du consommer un peu trop pour l'avoir dj oubli.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu nous prendrais pas un peu pour des cons ?


Si je rpondais je serais hors charte !!! ^^ ahah  ::ptdr:: 




> Entre autres mais pas que, et des gens comme toi ou moi, qui font n'importe quel mtiers, mme si c'est parfois plus de faon "festive" que de la prise rgulire.


Non mais je le sais trs bien, mais laissez-moi critiquer les riches gratuitement !
En rgle gnral la cocane c'est plus un truc de riche, vu le prix. (avec un RSA t'achtes pas beaucoup de grammes)
Le crack est fait  partir de cocane et est destin aux pauvres.




> D'aprs qui / quoi ?


Ben c'est comme a l'hrone c'est pas une drogue hype chez les jeunes.




> Perso, je ne connais pas toutes les drogues ni leur tarif, mais le shit reste ( ma connaissance) le plus facile  trouver et le moins cher.


Moi je parlais de drogue dangereuse qu'on ne connait pas.
C'est comme le gars de LREM qui a command des trucs louche :
MacronLeaks: lhistoire de la drogue  lAssemble nationale refait surface



> WikiLeaks a publi des milliers de courriels vrifis concernant la campagne prsidentielle d'Emmanuel Macron. Les internautes y ont trouv une srie de mails qui laisseraient croire que *le dput dEn Marche Alain Touret aurait command de la 3-MMC, une drogue psychostimulante*.





> 11 vaccins en une piqre, ce n'est pas pareil que 11 vaccins en une piqre.


La nuance est subtile quand mme ^^




> Un parent mort, c'est un parent qui ne ramnera pas d'argent au foyer, c'est un parent qui ne pourra pas aller chercher son enfant  la sortie de l'cole, et lemmener faire des activits extra-scolaire. C'est un parent qui ne pourra pas tre  la maison pour surveiller ses enfants, c'est une charge supplmentaire pour le conjoint survivant.


Et alors ?
Il ne faut pas consommer d'alcool quand on conduit et c'est tout.
Si il se tue c'est de sa faute.
L'alcool augmente la prise de risque et diminue les rflexes.




> Mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si tu avais 200 pages d'un rapport parlementaire sur les drogues qui en consacre au moins 50 sur le cannabis et ses effets secondaires...


C'est qui mintresse le plus c'est le tableau de la dangerosit qui montre qu'elle est trs faible, que ce soit en dpendance physique, en dpendance psychique, en neurotoxicit, etc.
Et de toute faon, comme le cannabis est illgal, les jeunes trouvent a cool, ils veulent braver l'interdit, ce qui augmente la consommation chez les jeunes.
Comme le produit est illgal la qualit peut tre plus faible, il peut mme tre mlang avec des produits dangereux, de plus il faut frquenter un dealer qui peut proposer autre chose de plus dangereux.




> T'as du consommer un peu trop pour l'avoir dj oubli.


Alors dj je n'ai jamais dis que j'avais essay et de toute faon l on parle de mmoire  long terme et pas de mmoire de travail.
Donc mme en consommant beaucoup de cannabis t'oublieras pas des choses que tu sais depuis longtemps, par contre tu peux oublier la fin de ta phrase.

Non mais ok le cannabis peut tre un problme chez les adolescents, comme bien d'autres choses...
L'alcool, le tabac, le caf, les smartphones, la TV, a peut galement tre mauvais...
Dj il n'y a pas de dpendance physique avec le cannabis, c'est dj pas mal. (contrairement  l'alcool ou le tabac)

----------


## David_g

> L'industrie pharmaceutique continuera de vendre des mdicaments inefficace et dangereux. 
> Aujourd'hui on est en  11 vaccins pour un bb, dans le futur ce sera peut tre 25 si a se trouve...


Pure j'aurais parier que tu tais un anti-Vaccin.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais je le sais trs bien, mais laissez-moi critiquer les riches gratuitement !


Non, nous ne te laisserons pas raconter n'importe quoi pour ton petit plaisir.





> Ben c'est comme a l'hrone c'est pas une drogue hype chez les jeunes.


C'est pour cela que la consommation a augment de prs de 30% ces deux dernires annes et de 20/25% les annes d'avant, mais oui ,c'est que des vieux de 60 ans... 

Comme d'hab, t'en sais strictement rien. Il faut plus que des "c'est comme a" bas sur ton point de vue, lui-mme bas sur du vent.





> Moi je parlais de drogue dangereuse qu'on ne connait pas.


Si on ne les connait pas, comment on sait qu'elles existent, et  quel point elles sont dangereuses ?  ::roll:: 






> Alors dj je n'ai jamais dis que j'avais essay et de toute faon l on parle de mmoire  long terme et pas de mmoire de travail.
> Donc mme en consommant beaucoup de cannabis t'oublieras pas des choses que tu sais depuis longtemps, *par contre tu peux oublier la fin de ta phrase.*


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Ca doit tre la plus grosse connerie que tu ais dite aujourd'hui (bon aprs j'ai pas t lire toutes tes interventions  ::aie:: ).

Encore une preuve de plus que tu n'y connais strictement rien.

----------


## Neckara

> Il ne faut pas consommer d'alcool quand on conduit et c'est tout.
> Si il se tue c'est de sa faute.
> L'alcool augmente la prise de risque et diminue les rflexes.


Ne fait pas semblant de ne pas comprendre.

Il n'a jamais t question de nier sa faute, sa responsabilit, mais bien de dire que ses actions ont des consquences au-del de sa petite personne !
Que sa mort ne regarde pas que lui !




> C'est qui mintresse le plus c'est le tableau de la dangerosit qui montre qu'elle est trs faible, que ce soit en dpendance physique, en dpendance psychique, en neurotoxicit, etc ce qui m'arrange.


Fixed.

Ignorer un rapport de 200 pages faisant l'tat de l'art sur les drogues, au profit d'un joli graphique, faut quand mme le faire.




> Et de toute faon, comme le cannabis est illgal, les jeunes trouvent a cool, ils veulent braver l'interdit, ce qui augmente la consommation chez les jeunes.


Quitte  faire, autant qu'ils bravent cet interdit plutt qu'un autre, non ? Vu que le cannabis est _si_ inoffensif, mieux vaut a qu'un interdit qui soit rellement dangereux ?
D'ailleurs, si le cannabis est _si_ inoffensif, pourquoi t'inquites-tu de l'augmentation de la consommation chez les jeunes du  la prohibition ?

Augmentation de la consommation qui a bien videmment t mise en valeur par une tude scientifique ayant duplique la France 200 fois, avec un groupe tmoin de 100 Frances sans prohibition, et un groupe de test de 100 Frances avec prohibition.




> Comme le produit est illgal la qualit peut tre plus faible, il peut mme tre mlang avec des produits dangereux, de plus il faut frquenter un dealer qui peut proposer autre chose de plus dangereux.


Comme pour tous les produits illgaux...
Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on va tout autoriser...




> Non mais ok le cannabis peut tre un problme chez les adolescents, comme bien d'autres choses...
> L'alcool, le tabac, le caf, les smartphones, la TV, a peut galement tre mauvais...


Et comme il y a toujours pire ailleurs... tu pourras toujours justifier n'importe quoi...




> Dj il n'y a pas de dpendance physique avec le cannabis, c'est dj pas mal. (contrairement  l'alcool ou le tabac)


Il y a possibilit de dpendances psychique...

----------


## Neckara

> Moi je parlais de drogue dangereuse qu'on ne connait pas.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Si on ne les connait pas, comment on sait qu'elles existent, et  quel point elles sont dangereuses ?


Cela montre bien que tu ne les connais pas, parce que si tu les connaissais, tu ne dirais pas cela.
Faut arrter de parler de ce que vous ne connaissez pas !

Check Mate  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Et on retombe dans le dbat d'argument ad hominem compltement inintressant

----------


## Neckara

> La nuance est subtile quand mme ^^


Pardon, "11 vaccins en 1 piqre, ce n'est pas pareil que 11 vaccins en 11 piqres"*.




> Et on retombe dans le dbat d'argument ad hominem compltement inintressant


?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pure j'aurais parier que tu tais un anti-Vaccin.


Je ne suis pas anti-vaccin, je dis juste qu'il y a de l'*abus*, le vaccin DTP tait trs bien.
L on vaccine alors qu'il n'y a aucun risque, normalement un bb a n'attrape pas l'hpatite B :
Hpatite B : une maladie infectieuse du foie lie au sexe ou au travail

Prendre un mdicament (mme de l'efferalgan) reprsentera toujours un risque.
Avec 11 vaccins ont augmente le risque, statistiquement.

Moi je suis pour laisser de la libert aux gens, si ils ne veulent pas se faire vacciner et ben trs bien, *qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre puisque vous avez fait vacciner vos enfants ?*
Qu'est-ce que a change pour vous, vous pourriez tre tolrant un peu, ce ne sont pas vos enfants, a ne vous concerne pas.
Vos enfants ne risquent rien, le reste ne vous regarde pas.
Mais bon la loi oblige  ce qu'on fasse 11 vaccins maintenant...




> C'est pour cela que la consommation a augment de prs de 30% ces deux dernires annes et de 20/25% les annes d'avant, mais oui ,c'est que des vieux de 60 ans...


Ah ouais putain :O !
Je ne me suis pas mis  jour...
C'est bizarre rcemment j'ai vu un documentaire qui disait que l'hrone c'tait pas un truc de jeune, a ce passait peut tre pas en Europe...

La consommation de drogues en France et en Europe



> Selon l'OEDT, l'hrone  reprsente encore la part la plus importante de la morbidit et de la mortalit lies  la consommation de drogue dans lUnion europenne. Une baisse de la consommation dhrone et des problmes connexes a t observe vers la fin des annes 1990 et le dbut des annes 2000, bien que des donnes plus rcentes suggrent une possible inversion de la tendance dans certains pays.


Drogues en France : retour en force de la cocane, perce de lhrone




> Si on ne les connait pas, comment on sait qu'elles existent, et  quel point elles sont dangereuses ?


Avec le recul...
Au dbut la drogue est lgal, des tests sont fait, et une fois que c'est bien trop tard on l'interdit.
Les laboratoire crer plein de substance (en modifiant un peu les existantes).

Renseignez vous sur les drogues de synthses lgales en Angleterre.
C'est parfois plus addifictif que l'hrone et on en trouve lgalement dans les magasins;




> Encore une preuve de plus que tu n'y connais strictement rien.


Je me suis peut tre mal exprim, mais a arrive que, quand un groupe de consommateurs de cannabis passent une soire ensemble et discutent, ils perdent le fils aprs avoir t interrompu "qu'est-ce que je disais ?" et personne ne s'en rappelle, ce qui doit probablement tre trs drle comme situation j'imagine.




> Que sa mort ne regarde pas que lui !


Ah !
Ben ouais, mais bon je m'en fous...
Quand quelqu'un se tue par sa faute je trouve a moins grave que quand quelqu'un tue des autres. (mme si il a une femme, des enfants, des amis, des collgues)
Genre les motards j'en ai rien  branler, je m'en fous qu'ils conduisent trop vite et qu'ils doublent n'importe comment, je me dis "normalement ils ne devraient tuer personne d'autres qu'eux".

De toute faon il faut tre arrter d'tre hypocrite au bout d'un moment, en ralit on en a rien a foutre de la mort des gens qu'on connait pas.
a m'nerve les "Pray For Paris", "Pray For Belgium" il y a des massacres immense partout dans le monde et vous n'en entendez jamais parler.
Normalement une vie humaine c'est une vie humaine, donc on devrait autant tre attrist par la mort d'un malien, la mort d'un afghan, ou la mort d'un belge, moi je choisi de m'en foutre de tous, je les connais pas les mecs... Je ne peux pas ressentir de l'empathie pour la terre entire. (par contre quand je vois la photo d'un lynx mort a me fait vraiment chier... Mais bon on ne manque pas d'humains, des milliards pourraient mourir qu'on aurait toujours un stock).




> Ignorer un rapport de 200 pages faisant l'tat de l'art sur les drogues, au profit d'un joli graphique, faut quand mme le faire.


J'aime bien les tableaux et les graphiques, a rassemble beaucoup d'informations.




> Quitte  faire, autant qu'ils bravent cet interdit plutt qu'un autre, non ? Vu que le cannabis est _si_ inoffensif, mieux vaut a qu'un interdit qui soit rellement dangereux ?


a, je l'ai dj dans ce topic, c'est le seul bon argument contre la lgalisation du cannabis.
Effectivement, il vaut mieux braver l'interdit en consommant du cannabis qui est un produit inoffensif (en tout cas plus que l'alcool et le tabac) qu'avec une autre drogue qui sera forcment plus nocive.

L'autre argument utilis est :
- si on lgalise a va tre le chaos dans les cits, parce que le trafic de cannabis fait vivre beaucoup de monde, ils ne peuvent pas se contenter de leur RSA




> D'ailleurs, si le cannabis est _si_ inoffensif, pourquoi t'inquites-tu de l'augmentation de la consommation chez les jeunes du  la prohibition ?


Parce que c'est peut tre du mauvais cannabis, c'est peut tre de la rsine marocaine coupe avec des produits !
Alors que a pourrait tre de la bonne beuh *cultiv en France*, bio outdoor, ou bio indoor.
Mais pas d'engrais chimique, pas d'insecticide chimique, tout naturel.

Moi je veux vraiment que le gouvernement autorise les franais a cultiver et mme  crer leur entreprise pour cultiver et vendre.
Il faut que les franais puissent lgalement crer leur varit.




> Il y a possibilit de dpendances psychique...


Toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes montrent que c'est trs faible.




> Pardon, "11 vaccins en 1 piqre, ce n'est pas pareil que 11 vaccins en 11 piqres"*.


Lequel est le pire ?

On peut tromper 1 fois 1000 personnes, mais on ne peut pas tromper 1000 fois 1 personne.

----------


## Neckara

> L on vaccine alors qu'il n'y a aucun risque, normalement un bb a n'attrape pas l'hpatite B


De mmoire, l'hpatite B peut se transmettre via le sang, et on ne connat pas encore tous les modes de transmission de l'hpatite B (~30% des infections sont d'origines inconnues). De plus, l'ge de vaccination de l'hpatite B influence grandement l'efficacit du vaccin.

Et si, les bb peuvent attraper l'hpatite B.




> Avec 11 vaccins ont augmente le risque, statistiquement.


Risque qui est... ngligeable, d'autant plus au vu des bnfices.




> Moi je suis pour laisser de la libert aux gens, si ils ne veulent pas se faire vacciner et ben trs bien, *qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre puisque vous avez fait vacciner vos enfants ?*


Parce que certaines populations vulnrables ne peuvent tre vaccines ou sont encore trop jeune pour avoir reu le vaccin.
Parce qu'un vaccin n'est jamais efficace  100%, mais  98% ou 99,9%, d'o l'importance de la couverture vaccinale.


Donc *si*, cela nous concerne.




> Qu'est-ce que a change pour vous, vous pourriez tre tolrant un peu, ce ne sont pas vos enfants, a ne vous concerne pas.
> Vos enfants ne risquent rien, le reste ne vous regarde pas.


Mettre en danger la vie de son propre enfant est puni par la loi, de mme que de le congeler pour le ranger dans son frigo.
Ce n'est en effet pas notre enfant, cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que cet enfant n'a pas de droits.




> Quand quelqu'un se tue par sa faute je trouve a moins grave que quand quelqu'un tue des autres. (mme si il a une femme, des enfants, des amis, des collgues)
> Genre les motards j'en ai rien  branler, je m'en fous qu'ils conduisent trop vite et qu'ils doublent n'importe comment, je me dis "normalement ils ne devraient tuer personne d'autres qu'eux".
> De toute faon il faut tre arrter d'tre hypocrite au bout d'un  moment, en ralit on en a rien a foutre de la mort des gens qu'on  connait pas.


Ce n'est pas une question de s'en foutre ou non, c'est une question que notre propre mort ne regarde pas que nous.





> Normalement une vie humaine c'est une vie humaine, donc on devrait autant tre attrist par la mort d'un malien, la mort d'un afghan, ou la mort d'un belge, moi je choisi de m'en foutre de tous, je les connais pas les mecs...


Parce qu'on s'identifie plus  une personne qui est proche de nous gographiquement et culturellement, que "a pourrait nous arriver".

Alors que dans les endroits o la situation gopolitique est "mauvaise", ben "c'est normal".




> J'aime bien les tableaux et les graphiques, a rassemble beaucoup d'informations.


Il faut regarder un peu plus loin que cela pour bien en saisir le contenu et les nuances...




> Toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes montrent que c'est trs faible.


Donc tu admets avoir menti en affirmant qu'il n'y a pas de dpendances ?




> On peut tromper 1 fois 1000 personnes, mais on ne peut pas tromper 1000 fois 1 personne.


Quel est le rapport ici ?

----------


## Rayek

> Moi je suis pour laisser de la libert aux gens, si ils ne veulent pas se faire vacciner et ben trs bien, *qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre puisque vous avez fait vacciner vos enfants ?*


Si tu pouvais arrter de dire des conneries, car ne pas se vacciner peut tre dangereux pour les autres

Il l'explique trs bien

https://youtu.be/ZIF9my4aVO4?t=7m39s

et lui aussi

----------


## Jipt

Juste sur ce point :



> D'ailleurs, si le cannabis est _si_ inoffensif, pourquoi t'inquites-tu de l'augmentation de la consommation chez les jeunes due  la prohibition ?


Parce que la prohibition met des produits hyper-douteux en circulation sur le march.

Et pour prendre un exemple un peu dur, *si* j'tais un junkie accro depuis des dizaines d'annes, a serait cool que je puisse aller acheter ma blanche  la pharmacie du coin (produits contrls toussa toussa) alors que dans la rue si un mec a envie de se faire des thunes rapidos il peut toujours mettre du pltre ou de la farine dans des petits paquets plis, tu vois le truc ?

Et a c'est la ralit, loin de tous les discours des bien-pensants.

----------


## Neckara

> Parce que la prohibition met des produits hyper-douteux en circulation sur le march.


Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas un problme d'augmentation de la quantit, mais de diminution de la qualit.




> Et pour prendre un exemple un peu dur, *si* j'tais un junkie accro depuis des dizaines d'annes, a serait cool que je puisse aller acheter ma blanche  la pharmacie du coin (produits contrls toussa toussa) alors que dans la rue si un mec a envie de se faire des thunes rapidos il peut toujours mettre du pltre ou de la farine dans des petits paquets plis, tu vois le truc ?


Le mieux ne serait-il pas justement, de ne pas tre accro, et ainsi de ne pas avoir  acheter ces doses coups au pltre ?

De plus, et encore une fois, c'est le cas pour tous les produits illgaux, et ne constitue pas une raison pour les lgaliser.


Et pour rappel il existe des centres de dsintoxications !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le mieux ne serait-il pas justement, de ne pas tre accro, et ainsi de ne pas avoir  acheter ces doses coups au pltre ?


Le mieux serait que la gnration du papy-boom ait fait deux enfants par femme, comme a il n'y aurait pas le "trou" de la scu ni besoin que les prlvements publics et privs pour payer les rentes de ces veillards augmentent....mais il est trop tard.

Dans le mme genre, le mieux c'est de ne pas tre accro mais ce n'est pas raliste, il y a dj des centaines de milliers de drogu et il continuera  en avoir quoique on fasse.

----------


## Neckara

> Dans le mme genre, le mieux c'est de ne pas tre accro mais ce n'est pas raliste, il y a dj des centaines de milliers de drogu et il continuera  en avoir quoique on fasse.


Autant justement qu'on "continue  en avoir" le moins possible, et de passer les accros actuels par la case dsintox, non ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Autant justement qu'on "continue  en avoir" le moins possible, et de passer les accros actuels par la case dsintox, non ?


Dans un monde binaire, oui. Aprs dans la ralit de la sant publique, on n'obtient pas un rsultat optimal en prohibant toutes les drogues, sinon ce serait simple, on interdirait tout (alcool et tabac compris, voir mme caffine). Donc la conversation est bien, pour la socit actuelle, quelles drogues peuvent tre tolres. Je ne suis pas moi-mme partisan de la lgalisation du cannabis, mais je n'en suis pas non plus un farouche opposantde toutes faons, dans les moeurs, la jeunesse consomme moins d'alcool et plus de cannabis, c'est constat. La discussion de savoir lesquelles de ces drogues constituent de moindres maux est une discussion lgitime en soi.

----------


## Neckara

> Donc la conversation est bien, pour la socit actuelle, quelles drogues peuvent tre tolres.


Le mot "drogue" n'est,  ma connaissance, pas clairement dfinie par la loi. Donc il y a aussi un travail de dfinition.

Le problme est surtout un problme de courage politique pour rformer la France en profondeur.

Pour le tabac, pourquoi n'a-t-on tout simplement dit que :
 les personnes majeurs nes en 2018 - 16 n'ont pas le droit d'acheter et de consommer des cigarettes ;tendre le domaine des coles jusqu'aux arrts de bus (et donc la surveillance) ; mettre l'accent sur le dsintox disponibles  tout ge, et sur des substituts, lutter contre les causes de la prise de la premire cigarette ; enlever les frais mdicaux lis  la consommation de la cigarette de l'assurance maladie, faire souscrire les consommateurs  une assurance sant complmentaire spciale, ncessaire pour acheter des cigarettes ;permettre aux employeurs de forcer les employs fumeurs, de mme pour les villes avec les habitants fumeurs,  venir une journe par, e.g. trimestres, pour ramasser leurs mgots  la con qui tranent partout ;passer l'incitation  la consommation d'un enfant par un adulte, au rang de crime ;un peu de propagande subtiles bien foutue  la tl (pas des conneries moralisatrices). 

Si a, a ne fait pas baisser la consommation de cigarette, je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut. Sachant que :
les buralistes n'ont pas trop  ronfler vu qu'ils ont bien quelques annes devant eux avant que cela ne leur pose problme ;ceux qui sont dj dpendant, n'ont pas trop de problmes ;les tricheurs, on finira par les chopper avec le temps. 


 ct, faut rformer :
l'cole, au moins apprendre  nos citoyens  construire une pense ;la Justice, quand on a des affaires trs faciles qui pourraient tre rsolues en une demi-journe qui durent des annes, faut arrter de dconner ;les mdias, n'autoriser lappellation de "journal d'information" qu'aux entits qui respectent une certaine charte (e.g. sourcer, s'auto-corriger, quelques biais/raisonnement foireux  viter, etc.), envoyer des avertissement en cas de non respect, jusqu' la sanction. Sachant que si l'entit n'utilise pas l'appellation ben elle s'en fout ;les prisons, ce n'est pas imaginable qu'on puisse se "radicaliser" ou commencer  consommer de la drogue pendant son sjours en prison ;la police, amliorer la formation, encadrer l'usage de la force, et surtout que cette incarnation de l'tat de droit et de la dmocratie n'ai plus  reculer. Si en face, y'en a qui veulent jouer  la guerre, soit, mais ils sont pas sr de gagner ;l'administration, se bouger le cul pour tout informatiser, et ainsi faciliter les dmarches ;pour toute dmarche, obliger les entreprises  fournir, en plus de la voie postale, une voie informatique, avec preuve de rception ;les parents, insister sur leurs responsabilits et obligations. Mieux les former, mieux les suivre (ainsi que l'enfant) ;rtablir le pouvoir des profs, notamment des sanctions ;permettre le renvoi des fonctionnaires lors de fautes graves, abandon de postes, incomptence caractrise, etc. ; 

Tout cela peut aussi avoir un impact sur la consommation de drogues, et on rsout au passage 75% des problmes de la France.





> La discussion de savoir lesquelles de ces drogues constituent de moindres maux est une discussion lgitime en soi.


Le problme, c'est que derrire on entend aussi des sophismes et des mensonges, comme on a pu en relever quelques uns ici, qui tentent de faire passer le cannabis pour anodin, ou qui tentent de dire que cela ne regarde qu'eux, ce qui n'aide pas vraiment  en faire baisser la consommation.

Peux-t-on donc s'autoriser  cder sur ce point, au risque de voir les personnes se dire "et ben voil, on avait bien raison de dire que c'tait inoffensif, la preuve, c'est lgal maintenant".

----------


## Jipt

> Le *mieux* ne serait-il pas justement, de ne pas tre accro, et ainsi de ne pas avoir  acheter ces doses coupes au pltre ?


J'tais sr que quelqu'un allait rpondre a... Ben, dsol, mais a vole pas haut.

Car tu as tu as modifi le postulat de base que j'avais pos, et c'est vraiment nul : la conclusion te drange alors tu changes l'nonc de la question ? Ah bravo !

Bon, de toute faon le *mieux* n'est pas de ce monde, donc on fera sans, donc je rebalance l'hypothse que je suis accro et qu'il m'en faut de la bonne, donc a serait bien et rassurant d'en trouver en pharmacie plutt que d'enrichir les trafiquants qui vendent des saloperies, et qu'est-ce que tu vas rpondre d'intelligent  a, sans te dfiler ?

----------


## Neckara

> Car tu as tu as modifi le postulat de base que j'avais pos, et c'est vraiment nul : la conclusion te drange alors tu changes l'nonc de la question ? Ah bravo !


Dixit la personne qui change un problme de quantit en un problme de qualit !

Problme qu'on pourrait presque mme assimiler  une question charge. Car le but est, justement, de ne pas avoir de telles personnes accro qui se retrouvent ainsi dans cette situation.

Aprs, il faut aussi assumer les consquences de ses actes au lieu de toujours se dfiler, et pire vouloir mettre en danger d'autres personnes du fait de sa propre irresponsabilit. C'est comme le hors-piste en montagne, c'est dangereux, on l'interdit, et il y a toujours des abrutis pour en faire quand mme. Il faudrait quoi ? Autoriser le hors-piste et avoir des personnes avoir des accidents croyant que parce que c'est lgal, c'est "pas si grave que a, sinon ce serait illgal" ?

Pourtant on est quand mme bien gentil, on fournit de l'assistance, de l'aide, que ce soit des centres de dsintox pour les drogues ou le sauvetage (payant ?) pour les hors pistes. Et justement, avec un centre de dsintox, tu es normalement plus dpendant, donc l'hypothse de la pauvre personne prisonnire de sa dpendance ne tient pas, justement du fait de l'existence de cette alternative.

De plus, pour tre dpendant, il faut dj avoir consomm (dsol d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes). Donc il va falloir prciser un peu plus la politique de ta pharmacie quant  la distribution de drogues


Aprs, il n'y a malheureusement peu de solutions contre la connerie, en Amrique ils sont d'ailleurs en train de bouffer des capsules de lessive (Tide pods challenge) ! Vous voulez faire quoi quand on arrive  ce niveau de connerie ?  part protger ceux  qui il reste quelques neurones, et ventuellement travailler sur l'ducation, je ne vois pas trop d'autres solutions. 





> Bon, de toute faon le *mieux* n'est pas de ce monde, donc on fera sans, donc je rebalance l'hypothse que je suis accro et qu'il m'en faut de la bonne, donc a serait bien et rassurant d'en trouver en pharmacie plutt que d'enrichir les trafiquants qui vendent des saloperies, et qu'est-ce que tu vas rpondre d'intelligent  a, sans te dfiler ?


"Sans me dfiler" ?

C'est facile  dire quand on ignore certaines parties de la rponse qui nous a t fournie.
il existe des centre de dsintox ;ds que tu entres dans des activits illgales, il y a une part de risque, ce n'est pas un argument pour tout autoriser.

----------


## Jipt

Tu oublies juste le plus important : *pourquoi* y a-t-il des junkies ?

Qu'est-ce qui fait que des gens se retrouvent dans cette situation ?

C'est trs simple : ils veulent juste fuir ce monde de fous o notre avenir le plus probable,  l'heure actuelle, est de se retrouver sur une plante toute atomise, par la faute de dbiles profonds sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir -- tu parles d'un avenir ! a donne envie de gerber, et en aucune faon de continuer sur ce chemin.
Et comme il n'y a pas d'chappatoire extrieure, il ne reste plus que la fuite intrieure.

Alors tu sais quoi ? "Ils" vont bientt imposer la limitation de vitesse  80 km/h,  mais il y aura toujours des morts sur les routes. Alors, en suivant ta thorie, qu'"ils" soient honntes et aillent au bout de leur dmarche, en la ramenant  0 km/h.
Impossible ? Impensable ? C'est pourtant ta logique : le *mieux* serait que les voitures ne se rentrent pas dedans et pour ce faire, il suffit de les empcher de rouler, non ?
Ou carrment d'arrter d'en fabriquer. 
Aprs tout, Lucy est remonte du fin fond de l'Afrique pour parcourir le globe,  pieds !
Et dj, dans ce temps-l, il y avait des chamans qui avaient besoin de plantes dotes de pouvoirs particuliers pour communiquer avec les autres mondes -- tiens tiens, la boucle est boucle, on dirait...

Bon, allez, j'ai  faire.

----------


## Invit

> Tu oublies juste le plus important : *pourquoi* y a-t-il des junkies ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui fait que des gens se retrouvent dans cette situation ?
> 
> C'est trs simple : ils veulent juste fuir ce monde de fous o notre avenir le plus probable,  l'heure actuelle, est de se retrouver sur une plante toute atomise, par la faute de dbiles profonds sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir -- tu parles d'un avenir ! a donne envie de gerber, et en aucune faon de continuer sur ce chemin.
> Et comme il n'y a pas d'chappatoire extrieure, il ne reste plus que la fuite intrieure.


Mou... Je suis bien d'accord qu'on vit dans un monde de fous mais pourtant j'ai pas l'impression qu'on est tous drogu et, au dernire nouvelle, on vit tous dans le mme monde. Donc bon, si le gars est devenu accro  sa drogue, c'est de sa faute, pas de la faute du monde o l'on vit... Il n'a plus qu' assumer les consquences de ses choix et de reprendre une dcision : Soit il reste accro et il se dmerde pour en trouver de la bonne, c'est pas  l'Etat de lui fournir.Soit il dcide de se faire soigner avec les moyens existants

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si, les bb peuvent attraper l'hpatite B.


Ouais, si ils bricolent dans du sang contamin...




> Risque qui est... ngligeable, d'autant plus au vu des bnfices.


Va dire a aux parents des enfants qui sont devenu autiste, hyperactif, schizophrne, qui ont dvelopp une sclrose en plaque, etc, aprs un vaccin.

Philippines : un vaccin de Sanofi  l'origine de trois morts ?
Malade aprs un vaccin contre l'hpatite B, elle fait condamner l'Etat



> Atteinte de myofasciite  macrophages aprs une vaccination en 1994, obligatoire du fait de sa profession, *une secrtaire mdicale obtiendra plus de 190.000 euros d'indemnits de l'Etat*.


Vaccin contre l'hpatite B et sclrose en plaques : une trange dcision de justice



> A l'encontre de toutes les donnes scientifiques, un arrt de la Cour de justice de *l'Union europenne reconnat un lien de causalit entre le vaccin contre l'hpatite B et la survenue d'une sclrose en plaques*.


L'humain a quelque chose de trs bien qui s'appelle "systme immunitaire" et avec une bonne hygine et une bonne alimentation, il peut se dfendre.
Les vaccins c'est surtout un truc pour enrichir l'industrie pharmaceutique.
Vous ne trouvez pas que 11 vaccins c'est exagr ?
Avant il y avait beaucoup moins de vaccins et pourtant il n'y avait pas des millions atteints de ces maladies...

De toute faon la loi nous oblige  y passer, il y a aucune libert  ce niveau l, on met beaucoup de pression sur ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner, les mdecins qui parlent des risques se font virer (vous pensez que les centaines de milliers de migrants rythrens, soudanais, afghans, sont tous vaccins ?)

Bon on arrte de parler de vaccins ce n'est pas le sujet.




> Parce qu'on s'identifie plus  une personne qui est proche de nous gographiquement et culturellement, que "a pourrait nous arriver".


a c'est vrai, mais gnralement dans l'hypocrisie gnrale on fait croire qu'on est touch par toutes les souffrances, mais en ralit que dalle.
Vous n'en avez rien  branler quand des millions d'irakiens meurent  cause des USA.




> Donc tu admets avoir menti en affirmant qu'il n'y a pas de dpendances ?


La dpendance psychique et physique du cannabis est ngligeable...
C'est du "trs faible".

Cannabis : quand interdiction ne rime pas avec baisse de consommation



> Des sommes considrables sont investies dans une vritable "guerre contre la drogue", mais les rsultats sont souvent faibles. Aussi les chercheurs s'interrogent-ils : ne vaudrait-il pas mieux consacrer cet argent  la prvention ?


Une bonne solution serait de lgaliser et d'utiliser une partie de ce que a rapporterait  l'tat pour faire de la prvention.
Mais mieux que la prvention contre le tabac, l'alcool, la malbouffe, parce que a marche pas des masses on dirait...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Va dire a aux parents des enfants qui sont devenu autiste, hyperactif, schizophrne, qui ont dvelopp une sclrose en plaque, etc, aprs un vaccin.


Faudrait que tu nous avances des preuves de a, parce que pour l'instant, j'ai rien vu. Ha, si, des tas de personnes qui dmontent cet "argument".

Et des vraies preuves, par un article relay par un mdia "mainstream" sur un fait qui s'est pass  l'autre bout du monde.

----------


## Invit

> Faudrait que tu nous avances des preuves de a, parce que pour l'instant, j'ai rien vu. Ha, si, des tas de personnes qui dmontent cet "argument".
> 
> Et des vraies preuves, par un article relay par un mdia "mainstream" sur un fait qui s'est pass  l'autre bout du monde.


Srieusement ? Bien sr qu'il y a des risques lis  la vaccination. Un article sourc par exemple : https://www.santenatureinnovation.co...on-dangereuse/
Par contre, je suis d'accord pour dire que globalement la vaccination a bien plus d'avantages que de risques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faudrait que tu nous avances des preuves de a, parce que pour l'instant, j'ai rien vu. Ha, si, des tas de personnes qui dmontent cet "argument".
> Et des vraies preuves, par un article relay par un mdia "mainstream" sur un fait qui s'est pass  l'autre bout du monde.


Alors dj, j'ai post 2 histoires qui se passent en France apparemment, et Sanofi est franais et produit des vaccins pour al France.

Ensuite il y a peu d'histoires qui finissent au tribunal et o le vaccin est condamn, parce que les gens n'ont pas d'argent pour faire un procs, que l'industrie pharmaceutique est trop forte.

Loire : sa fille tombe malade aprs un vaccin, un lu dnonce un scandale mdical



> "Comme avec la vache folle et le Mdiator, dans les dix ans qui viennent, on dcouvrira que le prochain scandale mdical en France sera celui de la vaccination." Cette prophtie est signe Eric Lardon, maire Les Rpublicains de Saint-Marcellin-en-Forez et vice-prsident de l'agglomration de Loire-Forez. Sa fille a contract une maladie neurologique, la Myofasciite  macrophages,  la suite d'un vaccin contre l'Hpatite B contenant de l'aluminium.


Anti-vaccins. Des familles vont attaquer en justice quatre laboratoires



> En septembre, lassociation Autisme Vaccinations va lancer une action de groupe contre quatre laboratoires produisant des vaccins. Martine Ferguson-Andr,  lorigine du mouvement, affirme que les vaccins sont  lorigine de lautisme de son fils mme si de multiples tudes ont montr quil ny avait aucun lien avr.


Les tudes sont finances par l'industrie pharmaceutique, donc elles choisissent le rsultat qu'elles veulent et font l'tude aprs.
C'est comme les tudes sur le tabac financ par l'industrie du tabac ou les tudes sur le sucre financ par l'industrie du sucre...

L'industrie pharmaceutique est beaucoup trop forte, en plus elle est hyper proche des gouvernements, il y a mme eu des ministres qui viennent de l'industrie pharmaceutique ! (Roselyne Bachelot, etc)

Mais crer un sujet sur les vaccins, ou arrtez tout de suite, parce que c'est pas le sujet.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Srieusement ? Bien sr qu'il y a des risques lis  la vaccination. Un article sourc par exemple : https://www.santenatureinnovation.co...on-dangereuse/
> Par contre, je suis d'accord pour dire que globalement la vaccination a bien plus d'avantages que de risques.


Bien sur que les vaccins peuvent poser des soucis, j'en suis bien conscient et n'ai pas dit le contraire. Par contre le rapport avec les maladies que l'autre zozo nous listes, on n'a aucune preuve, et quelques rapports douteux et contests.

----------


## Grogro

> Faudrait que tu nous avances des preuves de a, parce que pour l'instant, j'ai rien vu. Ha, si, des tas de personnes qui dmontent cet "argument".
> 
> Et des vraies preuves, par un article relay par un mdia "mainstream" sur un fait qui s'est pass  l'autre bout du monde.


C'est tellement controvers qu'il y a un groupe de travail de l'OMS qui planche l dessus : http://www.who.int/vaccine_safety/fr/

----------


## Zirak

> Tu oublies juste le plus important : *pourquoi* y a-t-il des junkies ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui fait que des gens se retrouvent dans cette situation ?
> 
> C'est trs simple : ils veulent juste fuir ce monde de fous o notre avenir le plus probable,  l'heure actuelle, est de se retrouver sur une plante toute atomise, par la faute de dbiles profonds sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir -- tu parles d'un avenir ! a donne envie de gerber, et en aucune faon de continuer sur ce chemin.
> Et comme il n'y a pas d'chappatoire extrieure, il ne reste plus que la fuite intrieure.


LOL

T'es comme Ryu, tu as de drle d'ides prconues sur les drogus, je pense pouvoir avancer sans trop me tromper, que tu n'es pas un consommateur de drogue, voir mme que tu ne dois pas en ctoyer beaucoup...

Il faut arrter de croire que tous les drogus sont des pauvres malheureux sans le sous (dixit Ryu) qui se rfugient dans les drogues pour chapper au devenir du monde (dixit toi)... Une grosse partie de la consommation de drogue en France,  la base, elle est surtout *rcrative* hein... 

Mme si je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'avenir plus que probable de notre plante, je pense que tu t'avances beaucoup sur le nombre de personne s'en souciant vraiment d'une part, et sur leur raction d'autre part, ceux qui s'en soucie vraiment, en gnral, ils ont plutt tendance  avoir une dmarche active pour changer cet tat de fait, et pas  se rfugier dans la drogue en mode "tout est perdu". 

La majorit des drogus, c'est pas des vieux SDF en train de se piquer dans un squat en philosophant sur l'avenir de la plante, c'est des gens comme tout le monde, qui ont un boulot, et qui se droguent pour faire la fte et/ou pour vacuer la pression socitale / professionnelle, + des ados qui veulent se donner un genre devant les copains (entre autres). 

Oui il y a des junkies sans le sous qui vivent dans des squats comme on le voit dans les sries, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas la majorit des drogus, et puis surtout, c'est plus souvent  cause de *dconvenues personnelles* qu' cause du devenir de la plante...

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est plus souvent  cause de *dconvenues personnelles* qu' cause du devenir de la plante...


Cela dit a joue quand mme un petit peu...
On vie dans un monde de merde qui est malade, les gens vont mal, ils perdent leur emploi, ils divorcent, ils dpriment,etc...
Il doit y avoir un minimum de corrlation entre la misre et les junkies.

Aprs ouais il y a plusieurs type d'utilisation de drogues, il y a la jeunesse dore qui doit tre branch par des trucs du genre cocane, a m'tonnerait qu'ils prennent du crack ou de la mthamphtamine...
 Paris, Jeunesse dore, jeunesse drogue



> Les jeunes des beaux quartiers parisiens consomment plus de drogues que ceux des zones populaires. Mais pourquoi? Des lments de rponse ont t apports hier lors d'un colloque sur Les usages de drogues des adolescents parisiens,  l'Htel de Ville.


Ils ont de l'argent  mettre dans la drogue...

"Pas une soire sans azote et poppers": le tmoignage incroyable d'un lycen varois



> "Ce qui me fait un peu peur c'est qu'un jour le joint et le reste ne suffisent pas. Que l'on essaie autre chose de plus puissant Des produits de synthse comme le K2 (2)... Purple Drank, MDMA, c'est pour un cercle trs ferm, mais a commence  arriver. La cocane c'est assez rare aussi", commente-t-on dans le groupe.
> 
> "Avant, je pensais que la cocane c'tait le mal incarn et puis cet t, alors que je travaillais en saisonnier dans un restaurant, j'ai vu mon patron en sniffer toute la journe", raconte Julien en carquillant les yeux.
> _2. Cannabis de synthse 85 fois plus puissant que la marijuana._


Les jeunes commencent avec de l'alcool et ils finissent avec du MDMA et de la cocane...

----------


## ManusDei

L'hpatite B peut aussi se transmettre par la salive, les morsures. Et les enfants ont bien plus de "chances" que les adultes de voir la maladie voluer de manire chronique.

----------


## Zirak

> Cela dit a joue quand mme un petit peu...
> On vie dans un monde de merde qui est malade, *les gens vont mal, ils perdent leur emploi, ils divorcent, ils dpriment*,etc...


C'est ce que j'appelle des dconvenues personnelles, et cela n'a rien  voir avec l'avenir de la plante...

Si tu es heureux, car t'as un job bien pay, une femme et des enfants, tout le monde en bonne sant, et tout le reste, d'une part a ne changera pas le sort de la plante, si tu te bouges pas le cul pour que les choses changent, et d'autre part, cela ne signifie pas que tu ne toucheras jamais  la drogue de toute te vie, encore une fois, vous mettez beaucoup trop de ct l'aspect rcratif du truc.





> Il doit y avoir un minimum de corrlation entre la misre et les junkies.


Bof, tous les "junkies" ne vivant pas dans la misre ou n'ayant pas des problmes, peut-on vraiment dire qu'il y a corrlation, puisque le lien n'est pas systmatique ? 

Les gens se droguent pour diffrentes raisons, il n'y a pas 1 raison commune  tous les drogus.

----------


## Jipt

> T'es comme Ryu, tu as de drle d'ides prconues sur les drogus, je pense pouvoir avancer sans trop me tromper, que tu n'es pas un consommateur de drogue, voire mme que tu ne dois pas en ctoyer beaucoup...


Plus maintenant, et plus maintenant.
Mais quand j'tais jeune... enfin, je ne vais pas raconter ma vie ici.

Point 2 :



> Il faut arrter de croire que tous les drogus sont des pauvres malheureux sans le sous (dixit Ryu) qui se rfugient dans les drogues pour chapper au devenir du monde (dixit toi)... Une grosse partie de la consommation de drogue en France,  la base, elle est surtout *rcrative* hein...


Elle commence comme rcrative et aprs, en fonction de la personnalit de chacun et des circonstances de vie de chacun, a tourne comme ci ou a tourne comme a, impossible de gnraliser.




> Mme si je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'avenir plus que probable de notre plante, je pense que tu t'avances beaucoup sur le nombre de personne s'en souciant vraiment d'une part, et sur leur raction d'autre part, ceux qui s'en soucie vraiment, en gnral, ils ont plutt tendance  avoir une dmarche active pour changer cet tat de fait, et pas  se rfugier dans la drogue en mode "tout est perdu".


C'est inconscient, ma poule, c'est totalement inconscient.
Mais tout le monde, un jour, se demande plus ou moins fort
"

", 
comme Antoine au milieu de annes '60 (au passage, superbe slow pour emballer, et laissez tourner, c'est magnifique ce qui suit)...
Ensuite il y en a qui vacuent trs vite la question et d'autres qui, 50 ans plus tard, se la posent encore.
Impossible de gnraliser, _bis repetita placent_.




> La majorit des drogus, c'est pas des vieux SDF en train de se piquer dans un squat en philosophant sur l'avenir de la plante, c'est des gens comme tout le monde, qui ont un boulot, et qui se droguent pour faire la fte et/ou pour vacuer la pression socitale / professionnelle, + des ados qui veulent se donner un genre devant les copains (entre autres).


Oui oui oui, on sait tous a (tous avec un "s").
Relis (avec un "s", ou "relie avec") le point 2.




> Oui il y a des junkies sans le sous qui vivent dans des squats comme on le voit dans les sries, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas la majorit des drogus, et puis surtout, c'est plus souvent  cause de *dconvenues personnelles* qu' cause du devenir de la plante...


Relis la rponse prcdente.

----------


## Gooby

> snip


Je plussoie tout  fait. Il y a galement une bonne partie des gens qui se droguent qui le font de faon occasionnelle et qui ne sont pas dpendants. D'ailleurs certaines drogues ne crent qu'une trs faible dpendance psychique et/ou physique.

Pour info, pour essayer de s'loigner de l'image du junkie cam avec plein de trous de seringues dans les bras, des tudes un peu plus terre  terre sur la dangerosit des drogues pour soit mme et pour la socit ont dj t men  maintes reprises. 

On y apprend par exemple que le LSD serait moins _dangereux(?)_ que l'alcool ou le tabac et que le risque de dpendances y est moindre. Et pourtant, le LSD est interdit alors que l'alcool non. (Je ne dis pas qu'il faut autoriser le LSD, j'essaie de vous faire relativiser sur ce qu'est un "drogu", car dans les derniers posts ici, on a l'impression que c'est que des gens d'une autre plante). A priori, pour le LSD, il y a une accoutumance du corps sur le compos qui fait que l'effet samenuise drastiquement avec les prises.

Je n'essaie pas de dfendre la prise de drogue ou sa lgalisation, je tente d'apporter ici un regard diffrent de celui du prisme moralisateur usuel de notre socit.

J'ai cout un certains nombre de podcast sur france culture  propos de la drogue ici et ici. Je les ai trouv intressant car cela en parle relativement sans tabou.

----------


## Ryu2000

> vous mettez beaucoup trop de ct l'aspect rcratif du truc.


Non mais ok je sais qu'il y a plein de filles qui vont aux soires House ou Techno et qui prennent du MDMA, c'est un type de consommation par exemple.

Comme je l'ai dj dis il y a plusieurs profils de consommateur, mais dans ces diffrents profil il y a la misre, normalement ceux qui vivent dans des squats et qui prennent de l'hrone, du crack ou de la mthamphtamine, c'est pas trop dans une optique de fte "Youpi je m'amuse", c'est plus du "j'ai mal si j'en prend pas".







> Si tu es heureux, car t'as un job bien pay, une femme et des enfants, tout le monde en bonne sant


Mais le type va perdre son emploi, sa femme va le quitter, il va perdre la garde de ses enfants, il aura du mal  retrouver du travail, il va se mettre  consommer de l'alcool et c'est fini.
C'est un scnario qui arrive.

Il y aura de moins en moins de travail, la misre va augmenter, nous ne sommes pas dans une poque joyeuse.
Tout se dgrade petit  petit, il n'y a pas de quoi tre optimiste pour l'avenir.

----------


## Zirak

> Plus maintenant, et plus maintenant.
> Mais quand j'tais jeune... enfin, je ne vais pas raconter ma vie ici.


Peut-tre es-tu rest sur ta vision hippie / babacool de l'poque alors, mais les communauts qui lvent des chvres dans le Larzac, en prnant le retour  la nature et au bio, c'est un peu pass de mode. Si tant de gens que a se souciaient de l'avenir de la plante, elle n'en serait pas l, la plante en question. C'est justement car on n'est pas assez nombreux pour changer les choses que a volue si lentement.  ::): 





> Point 2 :
> 
> Elle commence comme rcrative et aprs, en fonction de la personnalit de chacun et des circonstances de vie de chacun, a tourne comme ci ou a tourne comme a, *impossible de gnraliser.*


C'est sr qu'en disant a, tu ne gnralisais pas du tout :




> Tu oublies juste le plus important : pourquoi y a-t-il des junkies ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui fait que des gens se retrouvent dans cette situation ?
> 
> C'est trs simple : ils veulent juste fuir ce monde de fous o notre avenir le plus probable,  l'heure actuelle, est de se retrouver sur une plante toute atomise, par la faute de dbiles profonds sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir -- tu parles d'un avenir ! a donne envie de gerber, et en aucune faon de continuer sur ce chemin.
> Et comme il n'y a pas d'chappatoire extrieure, il ne reste plus que la fuite intrieure.


 ::roll:: 

Non tout le monde ne se drogue pas pour fuir la ralit de l'avenir de notre plante. C'est toi qui gnralise ta vision des choses. Comme j'ai rpondu  Ryu juste avant ta rponse, les gens se droguent pour X raisons, donc c'est un peu fort de me dire que c'est moi qui gnralise vu nos interventions.  :;): 



@Ryu: je ne te rpondrais pas, j'en ai marre de tourner en rond, relis mes phrases, elles sont pourtant plus que comprhensibles... A part te faire un dessin, je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus  ce niveau l, mais mme a, tu ne le comprendrais pas.

----------


## Invit

> Pour info, pour essayer de s'loigner de l'image du junkie cam avec plein de trous de seringues dans les bras, des tudes un peu plus terre  terre sur la dangerosit des drogues pour soit mme et pour la socit ont dj t men  maintes reprises. 
> 
> On y apprend par exemple que le LSD serait moins _dangereux(?)_ que l'alcool ou le tabac et que le risque de dpendances y est moindre. Et pourtant, le LSD est interdit alors que l'alcool non. (Je ne dis pas qu'il faut autoriser le LSD, j'essaie de vous faire relativiser sur ce qu'est un "drogu", car dans les derniers posts ici, on a l'impression que c'est que des gens d'une autre plante). A priori, pour le LSD, il y a une accoutumance du corps sur le compos qui fait que l'effet samenuise drastiquement avec les prises.


Ces tudes sont trs intressantes, mme si on ne peut pas en conclure qu'il faut lgaliser tel ou tel produit, sa permet de se poser une question assez importante : c'est quoi un "drogu" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> les gens se droguent pour X raisons


Personne n'a jamais dit le contraire... Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu scotch l dessus...




> On y apprend par exemple que le LSD serait moins _dangereux(?)_ que l'alcool ou le tabac et que le risque de dpendances y est moindre. Et pourtant, le LSD est interdit alors que l'alcool non.


Pour en revenir au sujet : le cannabis est galement moins dangereux que l'alcool et le tabac.

Il y a eu plein dexprience sympa avec du LSD, a a t test sur l'arme :



Il y a aussi des espces de psy qui soignent des traumatismes avec du LSD "Tenez mangez ces bonbons imbib de LSD" :
Le LSD peut-il devenir un traitement contre l'anxit ou le stress post-traumatique?




> c'est quoi un "drogu" ?


Il y a plusieurs dfinitions, a peut tre en rapport avec l'addiction, par exemple :
Un alcoolique est un drogu, quelqu'un qui fume un paquet de cigarette par jour est un drogu, celui qui regarde son smartphone tout le temps est un drogu, celui qui regarde 5h de TV par jour est un drogu, etc.

Aprs il y a d'autres dfinitions, est-ce qu'une fille qui prend du MDMA 2 fois par mois est une drogue ?

----------


## Gooby

> Il y a aussi des espces de psy qui soignent des traumatismes avec du LSD "Tenez mangez ces bonbons imbib de LSD"


En parlant de a, on est sur la phase des tests cliniques pour la gurison des dpressions nerveuses et des syndromes de stress post traumatiques par l'extasy. Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, mais il me semble que a stimule la scrtion d'endorphine et rgule celle de la srotonine. Peut-tre que dans quelques annes on soignera les victimes de traumatisme graves (soldats, victimes de viol...) par la prise d'extasy. a en reste une drogue. Comme tant d'autres choses  vrai dire. A mon humble avis, ce qui permet de caractriser une personne comme un drogu, est, en parti, le comportement extrme vis  vis d'une _chose_. Comportement qui pourra le mettre en danger lui ou autrui. J'ai un collgue au boulot qui boit 2L de coca chaque jour. Pensez-vous qu'on puisse le considrer comme un drogu? Une personne qui aura pris son seul carton de LSD le jour de woodstock peut elle tre, elle, considre comme une drogu?

----------


## Zirak

> *Personne n'a jamais dit le contraire*... Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu scotch l dessus...


Bah si, toi en disant qu'il y avait une corrlation entre les drogus et la misre (et ce sur plusieurs messages de suite), et Jipt en disant que tous les drogus le faisait pour noyer leur dsespoir quand  l'avenir du monde.

Si tu piges mme pas ce que tu racontes toi-mme, je n'y peux pas grand chose...  ::?: 





> Il y a plusieurs dfinitions, a peut tre en rapport avec l'addiction, par exemple :
> Un alcoolique est un drogu, quelqu'un qui fume un paquet de cigarette par jour est un drogu, celui qui regarde son smartphone tout le temps est un drogu, celui qui regarde 5h de TV par jour est un drogu, etc.


Ca c'est un abus de langage, car comme tu le souligne, tu peux effectivement avoir une addiction  autre chose qu'une drogue. Pour moi il y a une diffrence entre tre un "addict"  quelque chose, et tre un drogu.





> Aprs il y a d'autres dfinitions, est-ce qu'une fille qui prend du MDMA 2 fois par mois est une drogue ?


Dans l'absolu, oui, quelqu'un qui prend de la drogue (rgulirement, sans forcment que cela soit li  une addiction) est un drogu, aprs cela ne signifie pas forcment qu'il a une addiction  cette drogue.

Je prfre m'en tenir  la dfinition simple, un drogu est quelqu'un qui prend de la drogue, sans y mettre la connotation pjorative habituelle ou mettre de jugement li  l'addiction justement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai un collgue au boulot qui boit 2L de coca chaque jour. Pensez-vous qu'on puisse le considrer comme un drogu?


a dpend des dfinitions, mais en tout cas il risque de finir par avoir des problmes de sant.
Parce que ce n'est pas conseill ces types de soda, il y a des additifs (surtout dans le light et le zero).




> Une personne qui aura pris son seul carton de LSD le jour de woodstock peut elle tre, elle, considre comme une drogu?


Je crois que dans aucune dfinition elle est considre comme une drogue, au pire c'est une ancienne drogue.

J'avais vu un documentaire sur le LSD, c'tait des scientifiques qui l'tudiaient, ils ont fait des tests en en donnant  des architectes, des ingnieurs, etc.
Mais je le retrouve plus...

----------


## Invit

> Bah si, toi en disant qu'il y avait une corrlation entre les drogus et la misre (et ce sur plusieurs messages de suite)


Pourtant il y en a une, surtout sur les drogues  effets costauds (alcool compris). Aprs, a ne veut pas dire que si tout le monde vivait heureux dans l'opulence toussa il n'y aurait plus personne pour boire un coup. Mais proportionnellement, ceux qui ne prennent jamais rien ne sont pas les plus dfavoriss. Le clochard qui reste sobre tout le temps et ne fume pas est une exception. Le pre de famille panoui qui n'a aucune addiction n'est pas franchement exceptionnel, mais a arrive plus souvent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant il y en a une


a devait tre un jeu sur les mots, il a du interpeller dans le sens : 100% des toxicomanes le sont  cause de la misre.
Alors qu'il fallait interpeller dans le sens : certains toxicomanes le sont  cause de la misre.

Si la misre augmente, le nombre de misreux qui sombreront dans l'alcool (ou n'importe quelle autre drogue dur) va augmenter.

----------


## Zirak

> Pourtant il y en a une, surtout sur les drogues  effets costauds (alcool compris). Aprs, a ne veut pas dire que si tout le monde vivait heureux dans l'opulence toussa il n'y aurait plus personne pour boire un coup. Mais proportionnellement, ceux qui ne prennent jamais rien ne sont pas les plus dfavoriss. Le clochard qui reste sobre tout le temps et ne fume pas est une exception. Le pre de famille panoui qui n'a aucune addiction n'est pas franchement exceptionnel, mais a arrive plus souvent.


Et je le redis une 3me fois, je ne nie pas que certains drogus vivent dans la misre, je renie le fait que la majorit des drogus vivent dans la misre. 






> a devait tre un jeu sur les mots, il a du interpeller dans le sens : 100% des toxicomanes le sont  cause de la misre.
> Alors qu'il fallait interpeller dans le sens : certains toxicomanes le sont  cause de la misre.
> 
> Si la misre augmente, le nombre de misreux qui sombreront dans l'alcool (ou n'importe quelle autre drogue dur) va augmenter.


Je vais faire mon Jipt, mais je ne suis pas l pour interprter (et non pas interpeller) ce que tu dis,  toi de t'exprimer comme il faut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai un collgue au boulot qui boit 2L de coca chaque jour. Pensez-vous qu'on puisse le considrer comme un drogu?


Comme un drogu, non. Comme un mec qui va avoir (s'il n'a pas dj) de gros problmes de sant, surtout au niveau de l'appareil digestif...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Et je le redis une 3me fois, je ne nie pas que certains drogus vivent dans la misre, je renie le fait que la majorit des drogus vivent dans la misre.


Je suis d'accord, mais je voulais nuancer en disant que beaucoup de pauvres ont des addictions, ce qui signifie probablement qu'il y a bien une corrlation. C'est pas juste pour te contredire hein, j'ai rien contre toi  ::P: 
a explique en partie pourquoi la dpnalisation des drogues dures fait peur, surtout  ceux que a ne concerne pas : on sait quelque part qu'il sera plus difficile de masquer la pauvret.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai un collgue au boulot qui boit 2L de coca chaque jour. Pensez-vous qu'on puisse le considrer comme un drogu? Une personne qui aura pris son seul carton de LSD le jour de woodstock peut elle tre, elle, considre comme une drogu?


Si ton collgue ne peut pas se passer de ses 2L de coca, oui, personnellement je le considrerai comme un drogu. Par contre, la personne qui prend un carton de LSD juste une fois pour des vnements particuliers, et donc non rcurent, je ne la considrerai pas comme une drogu.

Pour moi, quelqu'un de drogu est quelqu'un qui ne peut plus se passer de quelque chose (que ce soit un produit ou mme une personne...).

----------


## Zirak

> Pour moi, quelqu'un de drogu est quelqu'un qui ne peut plus se passer de quelque chose (que ce soit un produit ou mme une personne...).


C'est l'abus de langage dont je parlais tout  l'heure, quelqu'un qui ne peut se passer de quelque chose, c'est un addicte.

Contrairement  ce que dit Ryu, il n'y a pas "plusieurs dfinitions" avec des "a dpend".

La dfinition du dictionnaire pour un drogu :




> drogu
> adjectif et nom
> *Intoxiqu par l'usage des stupfiants* (toxicomane).



Alors que ta dfinition, correspond effectivement  celle d'un addicte :




> addicte , nom fminin
> Pluriel addictes.
> Sens : Personne en proie  une forme d'addiction, *qui ne peut pas se passer d'une activit, d'une drogue, d'une personne*...



Tous les addictes ne sont pas forcment des drogus, et tous les drogus ne sont pas forcment des addictes, ces deux mots ne sont pas des synonymes.

Donc non, quelqu'un qui passe 10h par jour sur son smartphone, ou qui boit 2L de coca n'est pas un "drogu".  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Donc non, quelqu'un qui passe 10h par jour sur son smartphone, ou qui boit 2L de coca n'est pas un "drogu".


Mais quelqu'un qui consomme 2L de coca par jour peut  la limite tomber dans la dfinition de la toxicomanie clinique, si cela lui nuit (par exemple s'il est diabtique et qu'il n'arrive pas  se priver de coca).

----------


## Zirak

> Mais quelqu'un qui consomme 2L de coca par jour peut  la limite tomber dans la dfinition de la toxicomanie clinique, si cela lui nuit (par exemple s'il est diabtique et qu'il n'arrive pas  se priver de coca).


Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la "toxicomanie clinique" donc peut-tre. Bien que dans la dfinition du drogu, il est question de stupfiants, mme si tu es diabtique et que le coca agit encore plus sur ta sant, peut-on vraiment considr le coca comme un stupfiant ? Le produit ne change pas entre un diabtique et un non-diabtique, c'est la raction du corps du diabtique qui est diffrente. 

Cela dit, si il n'arrive pas  se passer de ses 2l de coca par jour, il est de toutes faons addicte, que cela nuise  sa sant ou non (enfin diabtique ou pas, 2l de coca par jour, a doit pas tre bon pour la sant de toutes faons  ::D: ).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la "toxicomanie clinique" donc peut-tre. Bien que dans la dfinition du drogu, il est question de stupfiants, mme si tu es diabtique et que le coca agit encore plus sur ta sant, peut-on vraiment considr le coca comme un stupfiant ? Le produit ne change pas entre un diabtique et un non-diabtique, c'est la raction du corps du diabtique qui est diffrente.


"Le coca" non, c'est comme "le cannabis" ou "la cigarette" ce n'est pas un produit unique mais un ensemble de produits. Par contre la cafine est une substance psychoactive, donc une drogue en language courant. Aprs cela permet de prscrire  ton drogu au coca un produit de substitution moins nocif...le coca zro. Comme la methadone ou l'alcosynth pour les drogus plus "durs".

 Mon exemple est volontairement tir par les cheveux, car la cafine est quand mme un psychotrope bnin.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu oublies juste le plus important : *pourquoi* y a-t-il des junkies ?


Si tu as bien lu mes rponses, c'est tout le contraire !

Pourquoi penses-tu que je prconises des rformes sur la Justice, les dmarches administratives/auprs des entreprises, les prisons, l'ducation, etc. ?





> Alors tu sais quoi ? "Ils" vont bientt imposer la limitation de vitesse  80 km/h,  mais il y aura toujours des morts sur les routes. Alors, en suivant ta thorie, qu'"ils" soient honntes et aillent au bout de leur dmarche, en la ramenant  0 km/h.
> Impossible ? Impensable ? C'est pourtant ta logique : le *mieux* serait que les voitures ne se rentrent pas dedans et pour ce faire, il suffit de les empcher de rouler, non ?


Ce n'est absolument pas ma logique.




> Ouais, si ils bricolent dans du sang contamin...


Ou d'une mre contamine, je lis mme "contact familiale".

La dure d'incubation est de *50  100 jours*, et il y a possibilit de *porteurs sains*.

Source: http://www.arcat-sante.org/infos-cle...ie-son-oeuvre/




> Va dire a aux parents des enfants qui sont devenu autiste, hyperactif, schizophrne, qui ont dvelopp une sclrose en plaque, etc, aprs un vaccin.


L'autisme a t dbunk, et la *fraude*, de la personne qui  lanc cela est *avre et prouve*.

Pour rappel, la Justice n'est pas habilit  noncer des "vrit scientifiques", le niveau de preuve n'est pas identique. Il suffit parfois d'une suspicion pour justifier un jugement,  voir aussi les rsultats en appel de ces jugements.

Le troisime lien que tu cites, le fait d'ailleurs remarquer... mais comme d'habitude, tu as d t'arrter au titre ?




> L'humain a quelque chose de trs bien qui s'appelle "systme immunitaire" et avec une bonne hygine et une bonne alimentation, il peut se dfendre.


Pauvre con.
Avec toute ma politesse, pauvre con.

*NON*, une bonne hygine et alimentation ne suffisent pas. Et c'est justement pour cela qu'on a besoin de mdicaments et de vaccins. Quand la couverture vaccinale baisse, on se retrouve avec des maladies qui ressurgissent, et des morts !
Et demain tu vas nous dire qu'on va refaire pousser des bras, et gurir le cancer avec des jus de fruits ?




> Vous ne trouvez pas que 11 vaccins c'est exagr ?
> Avant il y avait beaucoup moins de vaccins et pourtant il n'y avait pas des millions atteints de ces maladies...


Noooon...
Ce n'est pas comme si on pouvait se retrouver avec *la moiti de la population* morte du fait d'une pidmie...




> La dpendance psychique et physique du cannabis est ngligeable...
> C'est du "trs faible".


"trs faible", n'est pas "ngligeable".

----------


## Ryu2000

> car la cafine est quand mme un psychotrope bnin.


C'est un produit dopant quand mme.
Et selon les tudes c'est plus dangereux que le cannabis...
C'est juste accept socialement.

Si l'alcool n'existait pas dans l'histoire de l'humanit, et que a venait dapparatre, aucun pays ne le lgaliserait.
L'alcool fait faire n'importe quoi et c'est flagrant.
Il ne faut pas une grosse dose pour que les gens aient du mal  marcher, parler, etc.
Mais bon a fait des millnaires que l'homme se bourre la gueule, donc c'est accept.

La cocane tait socialement accept aux USA pendant un moment (il y en avait mme dans le Coca Cola) et a a chang.
Bon il y a galement eu une mode du radium, avec des cigarettes au radium, des bires au radium, des chewing-gum au radium, mais l je devis.

Il est probable qu'un jour le cannabis soit accept en France, vu le nombre de consommateur rgulier, au bout d'un moment a ne choque plus personne, une fois que les gens ont vu que c'tait relativement inoffensif.




> (par exemple s'il est diabtique et qu'il n'arrive pas  se priver de coca).


Alors l il faut bien prciser quelque chose : la forte consommation de sucre nentrane pas le diabte.
Par contre manger beaucoup pousse  l'obsit, et lobsit peut entraner le diabte de type 2.

C'est pas : sucre => diabte.
C'est : sucre => obsit => diabte.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est un produit dopant quand mme.
> Et selon les tudes c'est plus dangereux que le cannabis...


Je te dis pas les bad trip que je me fais avec le caf que je prends le matin...


Sinon pour le diabte:



> Le diabte se caractrise par une hyperglycmie chronique, cest--dire  un excs de sucre dans le sang et donc un taux de glucose (glycmie)  trop lev.
> [...]
> Le diabte est un trouble de lassimilation, de lutilisation et du  stockage des sucres apports par lalimentation. Cela se traduit par un  taux de glucose dans le sang (encore appel glycmie) lev : on parle  dhyperglycmie.


https://www.federationdesdiabetiques...mation/diabete

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je te dis pas les bad trip que je me fais avec le caf que je prends le matin...


Ouais mais c'est hors sujet...
Et de toute faon plein de drogues ne produisent pas de bad trip...
Dans la dfinition de drogue, il n'est jamais question de a.




> Sinon pour le diabte:


Non mais je connais, mais vous avez regardez  l'envers.
Une fois qu'on est diabtique on doit faire attention au sucre, mais avant d'tre diabtique a ne change rien...
Tu peux devenir diabtique sans manger de sucre, tu peux ne pas devenir diabtique en mangeant beaucoup de sucre.

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon pour le diabte:
> 
> https://www.federationdesdiabetiques...mation/diabete


Mais arrtes avec tes fake tudes financs par les groupes pharmaceutiques pour te vendre des traitements et tes sites de propagande ! 

Puisque le monsieur te dit que :




> C'est pas : sucre => diabte.
> C'est : sucre => obsit => diabte.


Tu acceptes ses affirmations sans rechigner et pi c'est tout ! 

 ::mouarf:: 


Edit: ah bah il a t plus rapide que ma blague, mais en substance, j'tais pas loin de la rponse.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


Edit 2: pour le kikoo qui cautionne ses dires, on peut avoir du diabte sans tre obse hein... Le surpoids *favorise* l'apparition du diabte de type 2, mais ce n'est pas une condition obligatoire...

----------


## Neckara

> Non mais je connais, mais vous avez regardez  l'envers.
> Une fois qu'on est diabtique on doit faire attention au sucre, mais avant d'tre diabtique a ne change rien...


Tu n'as surtout pas compris ce qu'affirmait *MiaowZedong*, qu'une "addiction au coca" peut nuire  une personne diabtique, ce qui pourrait justifier le fait de la dsigner comme cliniquement "toxicoman".

----------


## Invit

> Tous les addictes ne sont pas forcment des drogus, et tous les drogus ne sont pas forcment des addictes, ces deux mots ne sont pas des synonymes.
> 
> Donc non, quelqu'un qui passe 10h par jour sur son smartphone, ou qui boit 2L de coca n'est pas un "drogu".


Merci pour la correction, je me coucherai moins bte (pas bien dur ceci dit  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est vous qui ne connaissez pas ce que dit  la science  ce sujet.
Et aujourd'hui c'est trs clair : "LA CONSOMMATION DE SUCRE NENTRANE PAS LE DIABTE" !
C'est ce que dise les dernires tudes  ce sujet.
Par contre l'obsit peut entraner le diabte.

Diabte: coupable le sucre?



> *Le sucre ne cause pas le diabte*. Par contre, les bonbons et les autres aliments sucrs fournissent quantits de calories, ce qui peut mener  lembonpoint, un facteur de risque du diabte de type 2.


C'est en mangeant trop sucr que l'on "attrape" le diabte ?




> Tu n'as surtout pas compris ce qu'affirmait *MiaowZedong*, qu'une "addiction au coca" peut nuire  une personne diabtique


Bon ok j'ai mal compris, mais a ne change rien au fait que le sucre ne rend pas diabtique.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vous qui ne connaissez pas ce que dit  la science  ce sujet.
> Et aujourd'hui c'est trs clair : "LA CONSOMMATION DE SUCRE NENTRANE PAS LE DIABTE" !
> C'est ce que dise les dernires tudes  ce sujet.
> Par contre l'obsit *peut* entraner le diabte.


"peut" entrainer, ce n'est pas obligatoire, et tu peux avoir du diabte sans tre en surpoids. 

Le surpoids favorise le diabte de type 2, mais tu peux ne pas tre en surpoids et avoir du diabte de type 1.

La diabte survient  cause d'un dysfonctionnement du pancras, dysfonctionnement qui peut exister pour diverses causes, pas forcment le surpoids.


C'est juste toi qui gnralise les infos concernant 1 type de diabte au diabte de faon gnrale, ce qui est faux.


Et accessoirement, personne ici n'a dit que la consommation de sucre entranait du diabte, tu as vraiment un problme de lecture et/ou de comprhension du franais.

----------


## Neckara

Aller un peu de lecture pour les courageux:

https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/article/86/4/899/4649308
https://academic.oup.com/edrv/article/30/1/96/2355050
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3781481/
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jam...article/414389
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/...10608700500202


Je ne les ai pas lu, les courageux m'en feront un rsum  :;): .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Merci pour la correction, je me coucherai moins bte (pas bien dur ceci dit ).


Contrairement  d'autres, qui sont impermables  la moindre remise en cause. (Je ne citerai personne... Je vous laisse chercher)  :8-):

----------


## fredoche

Vu ce que tu exprimes de manire gnrale sur ce sujet ou d'autres Jon, es-tu toi-mme permable  une quelconque remise en cause ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vu ce que tu exprimes de manire gnrale sur ce sujet ou d'autres Jon, es-tu toi-mme permable  une quelconque remise en cause ?


Tout  fait. Il suffit d'avoir les arguments me prouvant que je me trompe. a m'arrive plus souvent qu' mon tour de changer d'avis, et ce pour diverses raisons. La situation a volu, les connaissances ont volu, ou que l'on me dmontre que ce que je croyais tait erron. 
Je ne prtends pas tout savoir sur tout, loin de l (et heureusement pour moi). J'ai des convictions, et des certitudes (comme tout un chacun, je pense). Maintenant, je reste l'esprit ouvert et si l'on me prouve que j'ai tord, je le reconnais.

Dans le cas du cannabis, aujourd'hui, rien de dmontre que c'est inoffensif (bien au contraire) et encore moins que la lgalisation ou la dpnalisation va faire baisser la consommation.

----------


## fredoche

Bien 

Es-tu d'une quelconque faon interpell, au del de ce qui semble tre une rpulsion viscrale pour les fumeurs, de cannabis ou autre, par le fait que la lgislation actuelle, prohibitive au possible puisqu 'elle interdit mme de prsenter toute substance stupfiante illicite "sous un jour favorable" (niant par l toute forme de remise en cause justement)... es-tu donc interpell par le fait qu'elle ne fait en rien baisser la consommation, bien au contraire ?
Cette lgislation rsulte sur la premire place en terme de consommation et de consommateurs  au niveau europen, et si c'est protger la population qui est le but vis, c'est juste un chec total.

Ou bien tu choisis comme bon nombre de tes compatriotes et politicards d'ignorer les faits et de faire dans la posture, appuyant la tte contre un mur pour le dplacer et c'est pourtant lui qui gagne du terrain, inexorablement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le cas du cannabis, aujourd'hui, rien de dmontre que c'est inoffensif (bien au contraire) et encore moins que la lgalisation ou la dpnalisation va faire baisser la consommation.


Rien n'est inoffensif.
Le caf est dangereux, l'air des villes est dangereuse, la nourriture industrielle est dangereuse, la TV abruti, etc.

Le truc c'est que d'aprs de nombreuses tudes scientifiques la dangerosit du cannabis est trs faible (beaucoup plus que l'alcool, le tabac, les mdicaments, le caf, etc).
Il n'y a pas de bon argument pour l'interdiction du cannabis, les seuls qui existent sont :
- Les jeunes vont aller vert une drogue dangereuse au lieu de franchir l'interdit avec du simple cannabis
- a va tre le bordel dans les cits, parce que beaucoup de jeunes se font beaucoup d'argent en vendant du cannabis illgalement

Quel est lintrt d'interdire le cannabis ?
Au final les consommateurs peuvent y avoir accs facilement... Le truc chiant c'est qu'il faut passer par un rseau de distribution illgal.

Par contre dans les arguments pro lgalisation du cannabis, il y a plein d'arguments valable, dj dans la lgalisation du cannabis, il y a le *cannabis thrapeutique* et l a fait beaucoup d'arguments (c'est difficile d'tre contre), parce que le cannabis c'est beaucoup moins dangereux que les mdicaments qu'on donne aux personnes atteintes de maladie grave. Il n'y a pas d'effet secondaire avec le cannabis.

Et pour le rcratif il y a :
- plus de 2 000 000 000 de recette pour l'tat par an
- meilleur produit pour le consommateur
- meilleur prix pour le consommateur
- disparition du trafic illgal de cannabis (si on lgalise suffisamment bien)
- cration d'emplois (et de tourisme)
- on pourrait faire une vraie prvention
- etc.

Le cannabis c'est surtout dangereux chez les adolescents, comme l'alcool, le tabac ou le caf...


Je ne vois pas quel problme poserait la lgalisation...

----------


## Jipt

> Dans le cas du cannabis, aujourd'hui, rien ne dmontre que c'est inoffensif (bien au contraire) et encore moins que la lgalisation ou la dpnalisation va faire baisser la consommation.


Pour aller dans ton sens, en effet, aujourd'hui, rien ne dmontre que etc.
Soit.
Mais une chose a bien t dmontre  l'poque de la prohibition de l'alcool, c'est le bizness de l'alcool interdit avec tout ce qui va avec, comme l'explosion du gangstrisme (Capone and Co...), un peu ce qu'on voit  Marseille ou dans d'autres villes  trafic.

Le jour o nos diles comprendront qu'arrter la prohibition arrtera les trafics, un grand pas aura t accompli.
En attendant a continue, a perdure sous des prtextes fallacieux divers et varis, a enfume la population avec des discours  la limite de l'intox,  croire que a les arrange (doivent croquer au passage, c'est pas possible autrement)...

----------


## fredoche

> croire que a les arrange (doivent croquer au passage, c'est pas possible autrement)...


Etonnament tous nos politicards sont trs potes avec les suzerains successifs du Maroc

----------


## Neckara

> par le fait que la lgislation actuelle, prohibitive au possible puisqu 'elle interdit mme de prsenter toute substance stupfiante illicite "sous un jour favorable" (niant par l toute forme de remise en cause justement)... es-tu donc interpell par le fait qu'elle ne fait en rien baisser la consommation, bien au contraire ?


Pour rappel, il n'y a pas qu'une prohibition possible, ni mme qu'une application d'une prohibition possible.

Partir du principe qu'une prohibition serait ncessairement inefficace au simple prtexte qu'une implmentation d'une mthode de prohibition est inefficace est fallacieux.

De mme, se pose aussi la question de la mesure pertinente de l'efficacit de cette prohibition.



> Cette lgislation rsulte sur la premire place en terme de consommation et de consommateurs  au niveau europen


Ce qui ne veut absolument rien dire, notamment parce que les autres pays Europens ne sont pas la France. Il y a des diffrences lgislatives et culturelles.
Il faudrait par ailleurs mettre ces chiffres en relation avec la consommation globale de toutes les drogues, et pas seulement du cannabis. Notamment du fait de "prfrences" culturelles envers certaines drogues, ou le fait que certaines drogues lgales dans certains pays puissent "piquer" des parts de marchs au cannabis.

Bref, ce n'est pas si simple d'valuer cela.





> Rien n'est inoffensif.


Va donc boire quelques tide pods, comme rien n'est inoffensif...




> Le truc c'est que d'aprs de nombreuses tudes scientifiques quelques dessins sur Wikipdia qui m'arrangent


Ne nous prends pas pour plus con qu'on ne l'est. On sait que tu ne veux pas aller lire les tudes scientifiques en questions et te contentent juste de rcuprer les images qui t'arrangent.




> la dangerosit du cannabis est trs faible (beaucoup plus que l'alcool, le tabac, les mdicaments, le caf, etc).


Je ne sais pas si tu as trs bien saisi le principe d'un mdicament...
Pour le tabac, je rappellerais  toute fin utile, et encore une fois, qu'on essaye de l'interdire progressivement, mais que cela reste difficile du fait de son trop grand nombre de consommateur actuels, ainsi que des pressions des bureaux de tabacs.
Quant au caf, je veux bien des sources.




> Par contre dans les arguments pro lgalisation du cannabis, il y a plein d'arguments valable, dj dans la lgalisation du cannabis, il y a le *cannabis thrapeutique* et l a fait beaucoup d'arguments (c'est difficile d'tre contre)


Ce qui ne peut tre utilis comme argument  une lgalisation hors usage mdical.

Tu ne fais que rassembler ple-mle des arguments pro-lgalisation, sans mme t'intresser au type de lgalisation auxquels ils s'appliquent...




> parce que le cannabis c'est beaucoup moins dangereux que les mdicaments qu'on donne aux personnes atteintes de maladie grave.


Source ?




> Il n'y a pas d'effet secondaire avec le cannabis.


Menteur, et on te l'a dj fait remarqu.





> Et pour le rcratif il y a :
> - plus de 2 000 000 000 de recette pour l'tat par an
> - meilleur produit pour le consommateur
> - meilleur prix pour le consommateur
> - disparition du trafic illgal de cannabis (si on lgalise suffisamment bien)
> - cration d'emplois (et de tourisme)


Ce ne sont pas des raisons pour dterminer de la lgalit d'une chose.
Tu remplaces "lgalisation du cannabis", par n'importe quoi, e.g. "lgalisation des tueurs  gage", a marche aussi.




> - on pourrait faire une vraie prvention


En quoi une prohibition empche une prvention ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> un peu ce qu'on voit  Marseille ou dans d'autres villes  trafic.


Le cannabis est un des produits illgaux qui rapportent le plus en France.
Si on le lgalisait correctement, plus aucun trafiquant ne gagnerait de l'argent dessus, a leur supprimerait beaucoup de revenu.




> croire que a les arrange (doivent croquer au passage, c'est pas possible autrement)...


C'est fort probable que des personnes importantes de la politique ou de la justice soient li  des trafiquants.

Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause
Cannabis import en France: Lopration organise par les Stups sans laccord de la justice

Les gagnants de la prohibition sont les trafiquants et l'industrie pharmaceutique, il n'y a qu'a eux que le crime profite.

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans le cas du cannabis, aujourd'hui, rien de dmontre que c'est inoffensif (bien au contraire) et encore moins que la lgalisation ou la dpnalisation va faire baisser la consommation.


http://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/eff...ees-au-crible/
Ca m'a l'air plus nuanc que a. 
Et sachant qu'on parle d'une substance psycho-active le bilan fait par le figaro me semble pas mal. Cet article me semble vraiment trs bien car il fait bien la diffrence entre ce qui est prouv, ce qui est suppos, et ce qui est le rsultat d'une stat, donc observation de corrlation sans causalit (pour l'instant).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Va donc boire quelques tide pods, comme rien n'est inoffensif...


Il y a plein de niveaux de dangerosit.
Le cannabis est tout en bas.




> On sait que tu ne veux pas aller lire les tudes scientifiques en questions et te contentent juste de rcuprer les images qui t'arrangent.


Si, j'ai lu des articles, des tudes, et j'ai regard des documentaires.




> Je ne sais pas si tu as trs bien saisi le principe d'un mdicament...


En tout cas je sais qu'il y a toujours un risque d'effet secondaire avec les mdicaments et ils sont parfois trs lourd.




> Pour le tabac, je rappellerais  toute fin utile, et encore une fois, qu'on essaye de l'interdire progressivement


lol !
Si vous croyez la version officielle aussi...
La ralit c'est que l'tat essaie de gagner un maximum d'argent en augmentant de plus en plus la taxe.




> Ce qui ne peut tre utilis comme argument  une lgalisation hors usage mdical.


Bon alors qu'on consomme dj  lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique en laissant les franais cultiver des varits de cannabis thrapeutiques.




> sans mme t'intresser au type de lgalisation auxquels ils s'appliquent...


Moi je suis pour la lgalisation totale, thrapeutique + rcratif.




> Menteur, et on te l'a dj fait remarqu.


C'est le tmoignage de patient atteint de cancer d'un vieux documentaire que j'ai vu.
Pour les malades le cannabis c'est mieux, parce qu'il y a quasiment pas d'effet secondaire.
Sinon quels sont les effets secondaires du cannabis ?




> En quoi une prohibition empche une prvention ?


Ben je sais pas mais a marche comme a, il y a la prvention sur les dangers de la route, de l'alcool, du tabac, de la malbouffe, etc.
Au moins quand c'est lgal a rapporte de l'argent et on peut payer la prvention.

----------


## Zirak

> Si on le lgalisait correctement, plus aucun trafiquant ne gagnerait de l'argent dessus, a leur supprimerait beaucoup de revenu.


Oui et non.

Encore faudrait-il qu'une fois lgalis, cela ne cot pas plus cher que ce qui est vendu par les trafiquants.

Car avec tes 20% de TVA en plus, si tu dois payer 20/30 de plus pour la mme quantit, les trafiquants continueront de se faire de l'argent. 

D'ailleurs il suffit de regarder les cigarettes, c'est lgal, mais c'est de plus en plus cher. Le trafic et les trafiquants ne se sont jamais ports aussi bien qu'en ce moment.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs il suffit de regarder les cigarettes, c'est lgal, mais c'est de plus en plus cher. Le trafic et les trafiquants ne se sont jamais ports aussi bien qu'en ce moment.


L par contre, pas un seul gogo pour m'aborder dans la rue avec des pots de tabac  5 balles  ::calim2::

----------


## David_g

> Rien n'est inoffensif.
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'effet secondaire avec le cannabis.
> 
> Le cannabis c'est surtout dangereux chez les adolescents, comme l'alcool, le tabac ou le caf...


Bel enchainement.  ::weird::

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a plein de niveaux de dangerosit.
> Le cannabis est tout en bas.


Quel heureux hasard  ::roll:: .




> Si, j'ai lu des articles, des tudes, et j'ai regard des documentaires.


Moui... c'est pas ce que tu disais il y a quelques posts quand je parlais du rapport parlementaire (?) de ~200 pages.




> En tout cas je sais qu'il y a toujours un risque d'effet secondaire avec les mdicaments


Parce qu'un mdicament sans effets secondaires... *C'EST UN PUTAIN DE PLACEBO !*  Il faut te le rpter combien de fois pour que a rentre ?




> et ils sont parfois trs lourd.


Ce qu'il faut aussi mettre en relation avec leur efficacit.
Parce que parfois, il vaut mieux prendre des risques, que de crever dans de grandes souffrances.




> lol !
> Si vous croyez la version officielle aussi...


Oh, que suis-je bte, je ne suis qu'un de ces nombreux moutons stupides...




> Moi je suis pour la lgalisation totale, thrapeutique + rcratif.


Sauf que les arguments pour une lgalisation thrapeutiques ne peuvent s'appliquer  une lgalisation totale...




> C'est le tmoignage de patient atteint de cancer d'un vieux documentaire que j'ai vu.


...
Un tmoignage, c'est de la merde, combien de fois faut-il encore te le dire ?

Tu savais que 9 mdecins sur 10 affirment que la roulette russe est absolument sans danger pour la sant ? Et celui qui reste me demanderas-tu ? Ben il est mort.




> Pour les malades le cannabis c'est mieux, parce qu'il y a quasiment pas d'effet secondaire.


Pour quelle efficacit du mdicament ?




> Sinon quels sont les effets secondaires du cannabis ?


Allons, toi qui a vu tant d'articles, de documentaires, de tmoignages, tu n'en as aucune ide ?

Alors mme que tu en as dj quelques un *sur tes propres sources*.




> Au moins quand c'est lgal a rapporte de l'argent et on peut payer la prvention.


Pas mal comme ide a, et si on lgalisait le viol pour payer de la prvention contre le viol ?  ::fou::  


Tu en as encore d'autre des comme a ?

----------


## Zirak

> L par contre, pas un seul gogo pour m'aborder dans la rue avec des pots de tabac  5 balles


Oui pareil.  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L par contre, pas un seul gogo pour m'aborder dans la rue avec des pots de tabac  5 balles


Personne pour m'aborder, mais j'ai dj vu des gens faire le pied de grue les mains pleines de paquets de Marlboro  ct d'une station de mtro. Alors peut-tre que je me prcipite trop, mais j'ai comme l'impression que ce n'tait pas pour leur consommation perso...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore faudrait-il qu'une fois lgalis, cela ne cot pas plus cher que ce qui est vendu par les trafiquants.


C'est a que j'entend par "bien lgaliser", il faut que le prix TTC soit toujours plus faible que le prix illgal.
Si le client peut avoir accs  1g de Kusher Kush  5 il est bien, jamais il trouvera mieux ailleurs.
Mais bon si a atteint 10/g l a n'est plus rentable de passer par le chemin lgal.




> Bel enchainement.


Dangerosit ne signifie pas effet secondaire.
Il y a plein de truc dangereux sans effet secondaire.
Et il y aussi des trucs avec des effet secondaire positif.

Mais bon pour reformuler correctement :
Le cannabis est moins dangereux que le tabac et l'alcool, ses dpendances physique et psychiques sont beaucoup plus faible que celles du tabac ou de l'alcool, le cannabis a peu d'effet ngatif, les plus sensible  ces effets sont les mineurs.

Qu'est-ce que c'est la dangerosit du cannabis ?
Officiellement c'est le repli sur soie et le manque de motivation, il arrive que des jeunes s'isolent parce qu'ils consomment trop de cannabis.
Alors qu'il existe aussi une utilisation sociale.




> Moui... c'est pas ce que tu disais il y a quelques posts quand je parlais du rapport parlementaire (?) de ~200 pages.


C'est une tude que j'ai pas lu, a ne veut pas dire que je n'ai lu aucune tude.
Mais je m'en fous le tableau me suffit largement...




> Parce qu'un mdicament sans effets secondaires... *C'EST UN PUTAIN DE PLACEBO !*  Il faut te le rpter combien de fois pour que a rentre ?


a je sais.
Le cannabis a une grosse liste d'utilisation thrapeutique et provoque beaucoup moins de problmes que les mdicaments de l'industrie pharmaceutique.




> Sauf que les arguments pour une lgalisation thrapeutiques ne peuvent s'appliquer  une lgalisation totale...


Ben si, si on dit qu'on lgalise le thrapeutique et le rcratif en mme temps.
Si on pouvait commencer par le thrapeutique ce serait dj pas mal.
Que les franais puissent cultiver (mme si ce serait des varits trs faible en THC).




> Pas mal comme ide a, et si on lgalisait le viol pour payer de la prvention contre le viol ?


Cette comparaison ne fonctionne pas...
Sur les paquets de cigarette il y a un message anti cigarette.
Sur les bouteilles contenant de l'alcool, il y a un message.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien 
> 
> Es-tu d'une quelconque faon interpell, au del de ce qui semble tre une rpulsion viscrale pour les fumeurs, de cannabis ou autre, par le fait que la lgislation actuelle, prohibitive au possible puisqu 'elle interdit mme de prsenter toute substance stupfiante illicite "sous un jour favorable" (niant par l toute forme de remise en cause justement)... es-tu donc interpell par le fait qu'elle ne fait en rien baisser la consommation, bien au contraire ?
> Cette lgislation rsulte sur la premire place en terme de consommation et de consommateurs  au niveau europen, et si c'est protger la population qui est le but vis, c'est juste un chec total.
> 
> Ou bien tu choisis comme bon nombre de tes compatriotes et politicards d'ignorer les faits et de faire dans la posture, appuyant la tte contre un mur pour le dplacer et c'est pourtant lui qui gagne du terrain, inexorablement.


Rien ne dmontre qu'elle n'empche pas la consommation d'augmenter. Sous prtexte qu'il existe des fumeurs de cannabis alors que c'est interdit, il faut lgaliser ? Dans ce cas, il y a des meurtres, alors que c'est interdit, donc il faut lgaliser le meurtre ? C'est bien a ? 




> Pour aller dans ton sens, en effet, aujourd'hui, rien ne dmontre que etc.
> Soit.
> Mais une chose a bien t dmontre  l'poque de la prohibition de l'alcool, c'est le bizness de l'alcool interdit avec tout ce qui va avec, comme l'explosion du gangstrisme (Capone and Co...), un peu ce qu'on voit  Marseille ou dans d'autres villes  trafic.
> 
> Le jour o nos diles comprendront qu'arrter la prohibition arrtera les trafics, un grand pas aura t accompli.
> En attendant a continue, a perdure sous des prtextes fallacieux divers et varis, a enfume la population avec des discours  la limite de l'intox,  croire que a les arrange (doivent croquer au passage, c'est pas possible autrement)...


Que la mthode ne soit pas la bonne, peut-tre. Je ne suis pas un homme politique, et donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il pourrait y avoir de mis en place de plus efficace. 




> http://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/eff...ees-au-crible/
> Ca m'a l'air plus nuanc que a. 
> Et sachant qu'on parle d'une substance psycho-active le bilan fait par le figaro me semble pas mal. Cet article me semble vraiment trs bien car il fait bien la diffrence entre ce qui est prouv, ce qui est suppos, et ce qui est le rsultat d'une stat, donc observation de corrlation sans causalit (pour l'instant).


C'est plus nuanc, mais le moins que l'on puisse en dire, c'est que le cannabis n'est pas inoffensif. Quand on voit la liste, longue comme un jour sans pain, d'effets "non certains, mais pas non plus rejets",  laquelle s'ajoute celles des effets connus, certifis, ce n'est pas  proprement parler, un produit inoffensif.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> http://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/eff...ees-au-crible/
> Ca m'a l'air plus nuanc que a. 
> Et sachant qu'on parle d'une substance psycho-active le bilan fait par le figaro me semble pas mal. Cet article me semble vraiment trs bien car il fait bien la diffrence entre ce qui est prouv, ce qui est suppos, et ce qui est le rsultat d'une stat, donc observation de corrlation sans causalit (pour l'instant).


Trs intressant comme article. Il permet de se faire une bonne ide des possibles danger du cannabis et de ses bien faits thrapeutiques. 

Je suis plutt pour l'ide de lgaliser le cannabis  des fins thrapeutiques, par contre, j'ai du mal  vraiment trouver un intrt  le lgaliser pour le grand public :
Avec les informations qu'on a, le cannabis peut tre un potentiel danger, certes comme l'alcool et la cigarette mais je ne le vois pas comme un argument... Donc, lgaliser un produit  risque, bof...Sa permettrait de rduire le trafic illgal ? Mou,  voir, comme l'a dit Zirak, vu la taxe qu'il y aura si c'est vendu au grand public... Et puis, il n'y a pas des personnes qui ont un job pour stopper les gens dans l'illgalit ?

Bref, je ne suis pas trs bien renseign sur le sujet, donc je dis peut-tre des conneries (et corriger moi dans ce cas, s'il vous plait  :;):  ).
A l'heure actuel, j'ai plus l'impression que sa serait un bon moyen pour l'Etat de se faire du fric, rien de plus...

----------


## Neckara

> C'est une tude que j'ai pas lu, a ne veut pas dire que je n'ai lu aucune tude.
> Mais je m'en fous le tableau me suffit largement...


Si tu fuis tout ce qui risque de ne pas aller dans ton sens, tu ne vas pas aller bien loin.




> Le cannabis a une grosse liste d'utilisation thrapeutique et provoque beaucoup moins de problmes que les mdicaments de l'industrie pharmaceutique.


On tourne en rond l...

Ce n'est pas les "problmes" qu'il faut regarder, mais le ratio efficacit/risque !




> Ben si, si on dit qu'on lgalise le thrapeutique et le rcratif en mme temps.


En quoi les arguments de lgalisation thrapeutiques peuvent-ils s'appliquer  un usage rcratif, et justifier d'une lgalisation totale, plutt qu' une lgalisation rcrative ??




> Sur les paquets de cigarette il y a un message anti cigarette.
> Sur les bouteilles contenant de l'alcool, il y a un message.


Et bien si cela ne tient qu' a, on a qu' tatouer les filles !

----------


## Invit

> Le cannabis c'est surtout dangereux chez les adolescents, comme l'alcool, le tabac ou le caf...
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas quel problme poserait la lgalisation...


Je sais pas pourquoi mais la source de ce tableau, a doit tre pro-cannabis non ?  ::aie:: 

Le cancer est un danger sociale ?  ::weird::  Ou c'est dans le sens "vie en communaut" et "cot" ? Dans ce cas, faudrait parler des foies pour l'alcool...  ::aie:: 

Mme si ce n'est pas obligatoire, j'aimerais bien avoir les statistiques avec ou sans tabac... On en a dj discut mais ce n'est pas la majorit justement ?

Comment la neurotoxicit peut tre "nulle" ? Sachant que cela a t prouv et que tu le dis toi mme, c'est trs dangereux pour le cerveau des adolescents...

----------


## Invit

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais la source de ce tableau, a doit tre pro-cannabis non ? 
> 
> Le cancer est un danger sociale ?  Ou c'est dans le sens "vie en communaut" et "cot" ? Dans ce cas, faudrait parler des foies pour l'alcool... 
> 
> Mme si ce n'est pas obligatoire, j'aimerais bien avoir les statistiques avec ou sans tabac... On en a dj discut mais ce n'est pas la majorit justement ?
> 
> Comment la neurotoxicit peut tre "nulle" ? Sachant que cela a t prouv et que tu le dis toi mme, c'est trs dangereux pour le cerveau des adolescents...


J'aimerai surtout savoir d'o il sort son tableau, car franchement, j'ai presque envie de croire que c'est lui la source du tableau  ::aie:: .

----------


## Neckara

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais la source de ce tableau, a doit tre pro-cannabis non ?


Pas ncessairement, c'est juste un tableau rcapitulatif d'une tude. Il n'est valable que pour la mthode propose et utilise dans le cadre de cette tude.

Si on lisait l'tude, on verrait les nuances, ce qui a t pris en compte, quelques critiques des auteurs, etc. et c'est justement pour cela que Ryu s'arrte au dessin/tableau...

EDIT: la source de son image, c'est http://www.jeunes-socialistes.be  ::ptdr:: 
Le tableau quant  lui vient du rapport Roques.

----------


## fredoche

> Pour rappel, il n'y a pas qu'une prohibition possible, ni mme qu'une application d'une prohibition possible.
> 
> Partir du principe qu'une prohibition serait ncessairement inefficace au simple prtexte qu'une implmentation d'une mthode de prohibition est inefficace est fallacieux.
> 
> De mme, se pose aussi la question de la mesure pertinente de l'efficacit de cette prohibition.
> 
> Ce qui ne veut absolument rien dire, notamment parce que les autres pays Europens ne sont pas la France. Il y a des diffrences lgislatives et culturelles.
> Il faudrait par ailleurs mettre ces chiffres en relation avec la consommation globale de toutes les drogues, et pas seulement du cannabis. Notamment du fait de "prfrences" culturelles envers certaines drogues, ou le fait que certaines drogues lgales dans certains pays puissent "piquer" des parts de marchs au cannabis.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est pas si simple d'valuer cela.


Je ne pars pas du principe, cher Neckara, je constate que la loi date de 1970, qu'elle n'a pas chang depuis, et que ses effets sur la population ne sont pas ceux attendus.
Si l'usage au sein de la population n'est pas une mesure pertinente, quelle est-elle ?

Et quand  la forme de cette prohibition, elle est totale, puisque "prsenter sous un jour favorable les drogues" est en soi puni par la loi. Alors effectivement, difficile de faire plus coercitif dans les textes juridiques, puisque la libert d'expression est elle-mme refuse par cette loi.

----------


## fredoche

> ct d'une station de mtro


Paris ?  ::aie::  La ville de tous les vices  ::sm::

----------


## Neckara

> je constate que la loi date de 1970, qu'elle n'a pas chang depuis, et que ses effets sur la population ne sont pas ceux attendus.


Mais tu ne peux la comparer  ce que les effets sur la population auraient t en l'absence de prohibition.

Il ne faut pas confondre corrlation et causalit.




> Et quand  la forme de cette prohibition, elle est totale, puisque "prsenter sous un jour favorable les drogues" est en soi puni par la loi.


Mais est-ce rellement appliqu, et systmatiquement ?

Combien de sites aujourd'hui montrent cette drogue sous un jour favorable ? Quelle est le niveau de tolrance des forces de l'ordre, ainsi que des juges, notamment dans les grandes villes ?

Quid de tout ce qu'il y a autours de la rpression, i.e. la prvention, etc. ?

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pars pas du principe, cher Neckara, je constate que la loi date de 1970, qu'elle n'a pas chang depuis, et que ses effets sur la population ne sont pas ceux attendus.
> Si l'usage au sein de la population n'est pas une mesure pertinente, quelle est-elle ?
> 
> Et quand  la forme de cette prohibition, elle est totale, puisque "prsenter sous un jour favorable les drogues" est en soi puni par la loi. Alors effectivement, difficile de faire plus coercitif dans les textes juridiques, puisque la libert d'expression est elle-mme refuse par cette loi.


Pas totalement faux mais peut-tre qu'elle n'a pas chang car on a pas trouv dans la thorie une meilleure solution ? C'est un sujet dlicat le cannabis vu que la population franaise est diffrente de ses voisines, il suffit de regarder dj par rapport  l'alcool, les dangers et comportements au volant, etc...

----------


## fredoche

En quoi la population franaise est elle si diffrente de ses voisines ? Et pourquoi pas la population bretonne, ou limousine, bourguignonne, corse...?

Non Neckara je ne peux pas comparer effectivement
Et toi non plus. Est-ce donc  toi que doit bnficier le doute ?

Pour tes autres questions je n'en sais rien. Je ne fais pas de stats de ce genre de choses.
Ce qui est  peu prs sur, c'est que le discours de diabolisation du produit, support probablement par beaucoup d'entre vous tenants du staus-quo, ne tient pas dans les faits chez ceux qui en font l'exprience, et du coup a dcrdibilise pas mal tout l'arsenal rhtorique autour de a.

Pourquoi l'usage personnel, rcratif, priv doit il tre pnalis ? A qui cela porte atteinte ?

Pourquoi la toxicomanie, suffixe manie se rapportant  maniaque, ou addiction, 2 notions se rapportant  des "maladies" doivent tre traits par un arsenal judiciaire et rpressif et non par un accompagnement sanitaire et social ?

----------


## Invit

> En quoi la population franaise est elle si diffrente de ses voisines ? Et pourquoi pas la population bretonne, ou limousine, bourguignonne, corse...?
> ?


J'en sais rien moi, c'est un fait... Il suffit de regarder les pays nordiques, pourquoi ils arrivent  mieux vivre en communaut ? Comment ils arrivent  mettre en place des choses impensables chez nous ?
Pourquoi un vlo non attach chez nous est forcment vol ou dgrad et pas en Finlande ?  ::(:

----------


## fredoche

en Finlande je ne sais pas
En France, dans ma bourgogne provinciale, les gars laissent la bagnole tourner avec personne dedans, notamment devant les bureaux de tabac... il suffirait juste de grimper dedans pour la piquer, et a n'arrive probablement que rarement.
Au pays-bas, pays du vlo par excellence, et du cannabis dpnalis aussi, les vlos sont tous absolument tous bloqus sous cadenas dans la rue.

----------


## Zirak

> En France, dans ma bourgogne provinciale, les gars laissent la bagnole tourner avec personne dedans, notamment devant les bureaux de tabac... il suffirait juste de grimper dedans pour la piquer, et a n'arrive probablement que rarement.


Dans un petit village / petite ville a passe, comme dans n'importe quelle campagne. 

Maintenant, pour rester dans la Bourgogne, rien que dans certains quartiers de Nevers, je ne laisserais pas ma voiture ouverte avec le moteur en marche (si j'en avais une) si je ne rside pas moi-mme dans le quartier et que ma voiture n'est pas connue dans celui-ci.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> En quoi la population franaise est elle si diffrente de ses voisines ?


Ce ne sont pas les mmes loi, ce ne sont pas les mmes histoires, la mme culture, etc.




> Non Neckara je ne peux pas comparer effectivement
> Et toi non plus. Est-ce donc  toi que doit bnficier le doute ?


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il tait impossible de comparer, juste qu'il est trs difficile d'avoir une conclusion trs tranche sur le sujet.
Notamment car il y a beaucoup d'lments  prendre en compte, et pas uniquement se contenter de comparer les chiffres de manire brute.

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas affirm que la prohibition actuelle tait efficace, juste que tu ne peux pas dire qu'elle est inefficace sur la simple base des lments que tu nous prsentes.





> Ce qui est  peu prs sur, c'est que le discours de diabolisation du produit, support probablement par beaucoup d'entre vous tenants du staus-quo, ne tient pas dans les faits chez ceux qui en font l'exprience, et du coup a dcrdibilise pas mal tout l'arsenal rhtorique autour de a.


Ce n'est pas parce que je subis plusieurs opration du cur que cela fait de moi un chirurgien.

Dj, pour le cannabis, il y aurait quelques effets de dformation de la perception du risque li aux drogues. De plus, certains risques sont difficiles  valuer ou  s'en rendre compte par soit-mme. Sans compter que, dans le cas du cannabis, la raction dpend aussi beaucoup de la personne et de certaines prdispositions.





> Pourquoi l'usage personnel, rcratif, priv doit il tre pnalis ? A qui cela porte atteinte ?


Aux proches du consommateur,  la socit, au contribuable.




> Pourquoi la toxicomanie, suffixe manie se rapportant  maniaque, ou addiction, 2 notions se rapportant  des "maladies" doivent tre traits par un arsenal judiciaire et rpressif et non par un accompagnement sanitaire et social ?


Parce que le but est justement de protger les citoyens de ces dangers et de ne pas les amener sur ces types de pentes. Prvenir plutt que gurir.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pourquoi la toxicomanie, suffixe manie se rapportant  maniaque, ou addiction, 2 notions se rapportant  des "maladies" doivent tre traits par un arsenal judiciaire et rpressif et non par un accompagnement sanitaire et social ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Parce que le but est justement de protger les citoyens de ces dangers et de ne pas les amener sur ces types de pentes. Prvenir plutt que gurir.


Euh mais c'est la le problme ce que les lois ne protge pas le citoyen. Alors on ne sait pas si l'accompagnement sanitaire et social seraient plus efficace o pas mais on a vu combien nos lois ont chou...
On pourrait tester autre chose et au pire on reviendra dessus si ca n'amliore pas les choses

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par fredoche
> 
> 
> Pourquoi l'usage personnel, rcratif, priv doit il tre pnalis ? A qui cela porte atteinte ?
> 
> 
> Aux proches du consommateur,  la socit, au contribuable.


 ce compte-l, alors, je peux dire que l'usage (contraint et forc) de la socit, avec le modle de civilisation qu'elle met en place, porte gravement atteinte  ma personne ainsi qu' tout un tas d'autres individus.
Bouffer des saloperies cancrignes, respirer un air hautement pollu, boire des liquides toxiques, merci la socit !

En plus elle me pousse  devenir schizophrne avec cet unique avenir, plus qu'incertain et probablement atomis, qu'elle nous propose.
Tu parles d'un avenir !
On peut comprendre la bande  Bonnot...

----------


## Neckara

> Euh mais c'est la le problme ce que les lois ne protge pas le citoyen. [] mais on a vu combien nos lois ont chou...


Sur quelles bases affirmes-tu cela ?




> Alors on ne sait pas si l'accompagnement sanitaire et social seraient plus efficace o pas


Ce n'est pas exclusif.




> On pourrait tester autre chose et au pire on reviendra dessus si ca n'amliore pas les choses


C'est un comportement irresponsable.

Si test il doit y avoir, ce dernier doit se faire  une chelle locale.




> Bouffer des saloperies cancrignes, respirer un air hautement pollu, boire des liquides toxiques, merci la socit !


Compare la qualit de l'eau avec celle qu'on avait il y a quelques sicles, et reviens me dire qu'on boit des liquides toxiques.
Que dsignes-tu par "saloperies cancrignes" ?
Pour l'air hautement pollu, merci, mais chez moi, l'air est trs agrable. Il n'y a qu' Paris o l'air est aussi pollu en France.




> En plus elle me pousse  devenir schizophrne avec cet unique avenir, plus qu'incertain et probablement atomis, qu'elle nous propose.
> Tu parles d'un avenir !


Tu as une esprance de vie de ~80ans, tu as un niveau d'hygine et sanitaire plutt lev, tu as une ducation presque gratuite, tu as des protections sociales que ce soit contre la maladie ou le chmage, tu as le droit  une retraite, tu as des droits en tant que salari, et j'en passe.

Et tu trouves encore  te plaindre de la socit
Tu n'as mme pas conscience de tout ce que tu as, et de la chance de les avoir. Tu es non seulement pessimiste, mais ingrat, et insultant envers toutes les personnes qui n'ont pas, ou qui n'ont pas eu, toute la chance que tu as.

----------


## ManusDei

De certaines de mes lectures sur le cannabis, celui-ci est surtout dangereux tant qu'on est jeune. 
Une fois adulte il ne serait pas franchement plus dangereux que l'alcool, c'est  dire qu'en consommation occasionnelle il n'y a pas d'effet secondaire notable.

Ca reste du conditionnel car mes lectures datent un peu.

----------


## fredoche

> Parce que le but est justement de protger les citoyens de ces dangers et de ne pas les amener sur ces types de pentes. Prvenir plutt que gurir.


J'aime beaucoup cette ide que tout cet arsenal juridique et rglementaire serve  faire de la *prvention*.  ::ptdr:: 

T'es pas  une approximation prs : punitions, rpressions, sanctions, peines de prisons et amendes, c'est ce que tu appelles de la prvention ?

Alors soit rassur, ce n'est ni de la prvention, ni de la gurison. D'une pour que a se mette en branle, faut que le dlit soit constitu, donc en terme de prvention, peut mieux faire.
Et puis pour ce qui est de la gurison, peines de prison ou amendes en milliers d'euros, on est bien loin des actions  vise thrapeutique. Et c'est pas comme si en taule tout le monde trafiquait et se shootait.

----------


## Neckara

> D'une pour que a se mette en branle, faut que le dlit soit constitu, donc en terme de prvention, peut mieux faire.


Jamais entendu parler d'*effets dissuasifs* ?

Ce n'est pas non plus comme si une prohibition permettait aussi de :
interdire toute publicit relative au produit interdit;retirer le produit des plateformes de ventes usuelles;lutter contre la prsence du dt produit.

Le but est justement d'empcher le consommateur de consommer (= prvention), plutt que d'avoir  la gurir ensuite (=gurison). Il ne faut pas confondre la prvention du dlit, avec la prvention de la consommation.





> Et puis pour ce qui est de la gurison, peines de prison ou amendes en milliers d'euros, on est bien loin des actions  vise thrapeutique.


Des actions de rpressions dues  l'infraction de la loi, n'empchent pas l'existence d'actions de gurisons.


C'est bien de rigoler, mais rflchir, c'est mieux.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est bien de rigoler, mais rflchir, c'est mieux.


ouep tu me la copieras 100 fois celle-l, histoire de bien t'en imprgner.

Si si moi la dissuasion je connais, je suis un enfant des annes (19)70, alors j'ai grandi avec l'ide de l'apocalypse nuclaire, et avec cette autre ide de la dissuasion nuclaire. Tu me touches, je t'atomise  ::aie:: 

Tiens un des tubes du moment, ils ont l'air vachement *dissuads* les mecs  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> D'une pour que a se mette en branle, faut que le dlit soit constitu, donc en terme de prvention, peut mieux faire.


Bah comme pratiquement (voir la totalit) des lois non ?

Pour empcher les gens de se tuer, on condamne le meurtre, mais tu ne risque quelque chose qu'une fois le dlit constat pour peu que tu te sois fait prendre. Mais on y accole une "grosse" peine, pour dissuader les gens de le faire au cas o ils se feraient prendre.


C'est plus de la prvention "dissuasive" qu' "informative", mais oui, d'une certaine faon tu "prviens" que des gens se drogue en les menaant de X ou Y. Maintenant on est bien d'accord que pour des gens "dj drogus", ce n'est pas aussi efficace (voir plus du tout pour certains trs dpendants). 


Maintenant, de la vraie prvention informative, pour que les gens ne commencent jamais, mme si c'est pas forcment fait  100% au mieux, on en bouffe dj depuis des annes, faut tre lucide 5mn, aujourd'hui  part un enfant de moins de 10 ans, je ne vois pas qui peut commencer  se droguer, ou mme ne serait-ce qu' fumer sans savoir que "c'est mauvais pour la sant", les gens le font en toute connaissance de cause...


Je vais faire mon 1er degr, mais pour la vido, ce n'est qu'un clip fait par des branloux qui se la raconte, et dont 100% d'entre eux ne fumeraient pas devant les forces de l'ordre, c'est loin de pouvoir dmontrer l'efficacit ou l'inefficacit de quoi que ce soit.

----------


## fredoche

oui fait ton 1er degr zirak


Allez j'ai bien compris que vous tes drlement malins, plus que moi qui ne pense qu' rigoler  hein  ::mouarf::  Pis faut tout m'expliquer, c'est fatiguant tout de mme.

Mais je vais vous tendre une grosse perche : il y a une partie prventive dans les lois de beaucoup de pays, a s'appelle la dtention prventive. On met le quidam en taule pour au cas o il aurait la mauvaise ide de se substituer  la justice, de porter atteinte  l'ordre public, de rcidiver, etc.

Le gus est emprisonn sans procs, et en l'attente de celui-ci.

On pourrait faire pareil avec les chiourmes non ? un peu de prventive pour chacun. Regarde mon petit, si jamais tu fumes un peu de chanvre, plutt que de t'en servir pour faire tes chemises ou pcher la carpe, h bien ces 3 jours de taule prventive se transformeront en 3 mois de taule dissuasive  ::weird::  Ca marcherait  coup sur  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs pour la prvention des MST/IST que n'a t'on pas pens plus tt  faire un bon texte de loi avec de lourdes sanctions ? Ce serait quand mme drlement plus efficace que d'expliquer aux gens ce qu'est la blennorragie, ou le sida, et comment mettre un prservatif.

----------


## fredoche

> et dont 100% d'entre eux ne fumeraient pas devant les forces de l'ordre, c'est loin de pouvoir dmontrer l'efficacit ou l'inefficacit de quoi que ce soit.


Peut tre que vous avez le sentiment de dmontrer des choses les mecs, mais va falloir redescendre de votre pidestal un peu. 

Aucune volont de dmontrer pour ma part, je constate, ici, l,  droite,  gauche. Et je vois  quel point vous tes dconnect de la ralit du sujet, mais bon...
Dans ma petite ville de province, mais qui est quand mme la 2e de Bourgogne, donc devant Nevers, je peux faire toutes les vitrines de bureau de tabac et voir les bangs, shiloms, pipe  kif, moulin  herbe en vente libre,  la vue de tous. Trs jolis ces artefacts en verre color.
Le tabac en bas de mon bureau a carrment une affiche sur pied pour vanter son liquide  vapoter  base de CBD, avec belle feuille de cannabis pour illustration principale.

Et puis c'est fou comme les gens se sont mis  rouler du tabac en grand format... alors que quand moi je fumais des roules, une feuille classique type riz la croix ou OCB suffisait largement  contenir le tabac que mon corps rclamait  consumer.

Pour les forces de l'ordre, je vais pas rentrer dans les dtails, mais dans mon pass de fumeur, j'ai eu quelques fois l'occasion d'changer  le ptard avec les reprsentants des dites forces. Bien sur, hors service. Ce sont des humains comme les autres, en qute d'un job et d'un salaire, et probablement avec les mmes soucis, faiblesses et vicissitudes que le reste de la population.

----------


## Zirak

> oui fait ton 1er degr zirak


Si je prcise, c'est que j'ai conscience qu'il ne fallait pas l'tre, mais tu commenais  sombrer dans une Ryunnite aigu  vouloir imager ton propos avec des clips de rappeurs sur Youtube.  





> Mais je vais vous tendre une grosse perche : il y a une partie prventive dans les lois de beaucoup de pays, a s'appelle la dtention prventive. On met le quidam en taule pour au cas o il aurait la mauvaise ide de se substituer  la justice, de porter atteinte  l'ordre public, de rcidiver, etc.
> 
> Le gus est emprisonn sans procs, et en l'attente de celui-ci.
> 
> On pourrait faire pareil avec les chiourmes non ? un peu de prventive pour chacun. Regarde mon petit, si jamais tu fumes un peu de chanvre, plutt que de t'en servir pour faire tes chemises ou pcher la carpe, h bien ces 3 jours de taule prventive se transformeront en 3 mois de taule dissuasive  Ca marcherait  coup sur 
> 
> D'ailleurs pour la prvention des MST/IST que n'a t'on pas pens plus tt  faire un bon texte de loi avec de lourdes sanctions ? Ce serait quand mme drlement plus efficace que d'expliquer aux gens ce qu'est la blennorragie, ou le sida, et comment mettre un prservatif.


Oui enfin faut pas exagrer non plus, concernant le cannabis, on est loin de n'avoir et de ne faire que du rpressif hein... 





> Peut tre que vous avez le sentiment de dmontrer des choses les mecs, mais va falloir redescendre de votre pidestal un peu. 
> 
> Aucune volont de dmontrer pour ma part, je constate, ici, l,  droite,  gauche. *Et je vois  quel point vous tes dconnect de la ralit du sujet*, mais bon...


Bah coute, a fait bientt 20 ans que je suis consommateur, j'ai hte que tu m'explique la vie sur ce sujet du coup.   





> Dans ma petite ville de province, mais qui est quand mme la 2e de Bourgogne, donc devant Nevers, je peux faire toutes les vitrines de bureau de tabac et voir les bangs, shiloms, pipe  kif, moulin  herbe en vente libre,  la vue de tous. Trs jolis ces artefacts en verre color.


Artefacts tout ce qu'il y a de plus lgaux.





> Le tabac en bas de mon bureau a carrment une affiche sur pied pour vanter son liquide  vapoter  base de CBD, avec belle feuille de cannabis pour illustration principale.


Ce qui est tout aussi lgal non ? 





> Et puis c'est fou comme les gens se sont mis  rouler du tabac en grand format... alors que quand moi je fumais des roules, une feuille classique type riz la croix ou OCB suffisait largement  contenir le tabac que mon corps rclamait  consumer.


Encore une fois, comme on dit "pas vu pas pris". C'est consommer du cannabis / shit qui est interdit, pas tout ce qu'il y a autour (mme si on est d'accord que c'est hypocrite, mais pas plus qu'avec l'alcool ou les clopes), si tu veux acheter des slims pour t'essuyer le cul avec, c'est ton droit. Tant que t'es pas pris en flag, mme si il y a 99.99% de chance que cela soit pour rouler des joints, c'est impossible de certifier que tu achte tes feuilles pour a. :p





> Pour les forces de l'ordre, je vais pas rentrer dans les dtails, mais dans mon pass de fumeur, j'ai eu quelques fois l'occasion d'changer  le ptard avec les reprsentants des dites forces. Bien sur, hors service. Ce sont des humains comme les autres, en qute d'un job et d'un salaire, et probablement avec les mmes soucis, faiblesses et vicissitudes que le reste de la population.


Et ? y'a mme des gens des forces de l'ordre qui boivent de l'alcool, voir mme qui battent / tuent des civils, du coup si mme les flics ne sont pas capables de respecter la loi,  quoi a sert d'en avoir des lois, on les supprime toutes ? 


Au final, mme si on est bien d'accord que le rpressif c'est surtout pour l'argent, tu veux qu'on te dise quoi de plus ? En France aujourd'hui, il y a du prventif, de l'informatif, du dissuasif, du rpressif, du curatif, etc. 
Donc oui , chaque catgorie n'est pas forcment faite au mieux, mais non, il n'y a pas que du rpressif. 

Au final tu veux en venir o ?



Moi je rebondissais juste sur ce que tu reprochais aux lois sur le cannabis, en disant que c'tait pareil pour tout, merci de ne pas m'inclure dans ton dbat avec Neckara, ne m'tant pas spcialement positionn sur le sujet...

----------


## Invit

> Pour les forces de l'ordre, je vais pas rentrer dans les dtails, mais dans mon pass de fumeur, j'ai eu quelques fois l'occasion d'changer  le ptard avec les reprsentants des dites forces. Bien sur, hors service. Ce sont des humains comme les autres, en qute d'un job et d'un salaire, et probablement avec les mmes soucis, faiblesses et vicissitudes que le reste de la population.


 :8O:  DE QUOI ????????????????????????? Je veux des preuves !!!! Moi qui pensait que tous les policiers taient des anges tombs du ciel venu pour nous sauver...  ::calim2:: 

Je vois pas o tu veux en venir avec a ? Ni mme ce que tu essaies de dmontrer dans tout ton post... T'as peut-tre tout compris et on est tous stupides, n'empche que comme dit Zirak, le prventif existe en France, c'est juste un fait, y'a mme pas  dbattre...

Note que a n'enlve pas qu'il y ait trop de rpressif avec et pas assez de prventif...

Pour la partie MST, je te rappelle qu'en France, tu peux tre condamn et a trs lourdement si tu refiles le SIDA  quelqu'un  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Mais je vais vous tendre une grosse perche : il y a une partie prventive dans les lois de beaucoup de pays, a s'appelle la dtention prventive.


...

Rien  voir avec ce dont on parle ici.




> D'ailleurs pour la prvention des MST/IST que n'a t'on pas pens plus tt  faire un bon texte de loi avec de lourdes sanctions ? Ce serait quand mme drlement plus efficace que d'expliquer aux gens ce qu'est la blennorragie, ou le sida, et comment mettre un prservatif.


Pas sr que le prservatif soit trs efficace contre le cannabis.

Et que voudrais-tu sanctionner dans le cadre de la prvention des MST/IST, autre que la transmission dlibre  un tiers ? Une MST/IST, n'est pas un produit que tu vas pouvoir acheter au coin de la rue pour la fumer ensuite. Gnralement, tu n'acquires pas une MST/IST de ta propre volont.





> merci de ne pas m'inclure dans ton dbat avec Neckara, ne m'tant pas spcialement positionn sur le sujet...


Pas plus que je ne me prononce pour le moment sur le sujet. Comment veux-tu que je me prononce alors mme qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent.

Ils veulent juste le droit de fumer tranquille, sans mme rflchir un instant aux modalits de lgalisations.

----------


## Matthieu76

Pourquoi est-ce sur le post ayant le moins de rapport avec l'informatique de tout developpez.net qu'il y a le plus de messages ?

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi est-ce sur le post ayant le moins de rapport avec l'informatique de tout developpez.net qu'il y a le plus de messages ?


Sauf que non... La guerre en Syrie, les Macronneries et autres remportent beaucoup plus de succs  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Comment veux-tu que je me prononce alors mme qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent.


Bah peu importe ce qu'ils veulent, tu peux dj avoir un avis sur la question (avis qui peut bien entendu voluer par la suite suivant les modalits de lgalisation et que tu es libre d'exprimer ou ou non), mais de toi-mme tu dois dj avoir un avis sur la question (voir mme sans aller jusqu' la lgalisation d'ailleurs, il y a des gens qui prfreraient juste une dpnalisation, d'autres qui ne veulent entendre parler ni de l'un ni de l'autre, peu importe les modalits de mise en place, etc.).

----------


## Neckara

> tu peux dj avoir un avis sur la question (avis qui peut bien entendu voluer par la suite suivant les modalits de lgalisation et que tu es libre d'exprimer ou ou non)


Personnellement, je vois trois axes dans cette discussion :
utilisation thrapeutique ;utilisation rcrative ;traitement des drogus.


Le premier point est assez clair pour moi, c'est  l'Ordre des mdecins de dcider ou non de l'usage du cannabis dans le soins, en fonction de ce que la Science affirme quant  leur efficacit et effets secondaires comparativement aux autres produits disponibles.
Ce n'est trs certainement pas le premier rigolo venu sur ce forum qui aura les connaissances scientifiques et mdicales ncessaire  une telle dcision.

Pour le traitement des drogus, je n'ai aucun problme  fournir de la drogue (en l'absence de substitut), dans un cadre de sevrage progressif et trs encadr. Mais  ce qui parat la dpendance est "trs faible", donc est-ce ncessaire ?

Pour l'utilisation rcrative, je dois avouer que je ne comprend absolument pas le besoin d'utiliser le cannabis pour "s'amuser". Au pire, je ne suis pas contre une consommation exclusivement en salle de shoot pour des personnes adultes (>21/25 ans ?), en effet,  18 ans on n'est de nos jours pas encore mature. S'ils veulent se dtruire, c'est leur problme, mais je ne veux pas en payer les consquences. Donc qu'ils payent, par le biais de taxes le cot qu'ils auront sur leur famille, la socit, etc.

Se pose alors la question de l'efficacit d'un tel systme o le cannabis risquerait d'tre plus cher (donc toujours avec des risques de trafic), mais encadr.


Mais je pense que la lgalisation ne fera que cacher sous le tapis certains problmes un peu plus profonds, sous-jacent  la consommation de cannabis, notamment la btise et la dfiance envers l'autorit. Pour cela il faut rformer les Institutions de notre dmocratie, une fois fait, je pense que tout ira beaucoup mieux. Mais cela demande une bonne dose de courage politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec les informations qu'on a, le cannabis peut tre un potentiel danger, certes comme l'alcool et la cigarette


Non pas "comme l'alcool et la cigarette" !
C'est une toute autre catgorie.
L'alcool et la cigarette sont beaucoup plus dangereux selon tous les critres utiliss dans les tudes.

Avant on appelait a "*drogue douce*" et l'alcool c'est plus dans les drogues durs.
Le cannabis c'est plus du niveau de la tisane que de l'alcool...




> Ce n'est pas les "problmes" qu'il faut regarder, mais le ratio efficacit/risque !


Mais justement le cannabis a des tones d'usages thrapeutique et pas le genre d'effet secondaire qu'on les autres mdicaments.
Quels sont les effets secondaires du cannabis ?
a peut donner faims, a peut donner envie de dormir, a peut diminuer la motivation.
Regardez les effets secondaires des mdicaments.

Cannabis mdicale - Proprits thrapeutiques
*Le cannabis c'est + defficacit - de risque.*




> Je sais pas pourquoi mais la source de ce tableau, a doit tre pro-cannabis non ?


Non c'est totalement neutre. (et c'est le rapport officiel de l'assemble nationale)
C'est le rapport du professeur Roques (page 152) :
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/le...ecst/i3641.pdf

Pourquoi il faudrait faire fumer du cannabis aux personnes ges



> Nous sommes encore bien loin den avoir fini avec le cannabis. En France, plus gros consommateur europen, le gouvernement refuse denvisager sa dpnalisation et se borne  de prochains amnagements dans les sanctions policires frappant les usagers les moins chanceux ou les plus dfavoriss. Quant  son usage thrapeutique, il est toujours invraisemblablement interdit.
> 
> Dans le mme temps, de nouvelles perspectives scientifiques se dgagent, laissant augurer de nouvelles indications mdicales. Une possible rvolution scientifique, mdicale et pharmaceutique. Le dernier point des travaux sur le sujet vient dtre fait dans la revue Mdecine/Sciences sous la signature dHlne Gilgenkrantz(1).
> 
> Aucune plaisanterie, ici. Comme son nom lindique, ce mensuel index dans PubMed/Medline nest pas du genre  militer pour les causes libertariennes. On ne lachte pas en kiosque et sa lecture est souvent ardue, rserve aux spcialistes de la biologie molculaire contemporaine qui uvrent  notre avenir modifi. Quant  lauteure, elle prsente toutes les garanties que peuvent offrir les institutions scientifiques franaises: Centre de recherche sur l'inflammation, Inserm-U1149, universit Paris Diderot, Sorbonne Paris Cit, Facult de mdecine Bichat, Paris.


Par contre le Sativex c'est de la merde, il faut des vrais fleurs.
====
Si vous trouvez que le cannabis reprsente un risque, sachez que la lgalisation du cannabis entranerait une diminution de ce risque...
Mme si la consommation augmentait un tout petit peu (ce qui n'est pas certains d'arriver).

Les gens ont l'air plus sympa au Canada :
Au Canada, la folie du cannabis



> Il faut dire que le cannabis au Canada a trs bonne presse. Tout le monde en a dj consomm au moins une fois dans sa vie, chacun en vante les innombrables mrites et il suffit de s'tre promen dans n'importe quelle artre d'une cit canadienne pour se rendre compte que son utilisation est aussi rpandue que notre bon vieux pinard dans nos provinces hexagonales avec dans le fond de l'air, cette rafraichissante et enivrante odeur du chanvre


Parfois il semble il y a avoir une corrlation entre la rpression et la consommation.
La France a le rpression la plus dure et la consommation la plus forte.
Au Pays Bas la lgislation est plus souple et la consommation est plus faible.

On devrait lgaliser  fond juste pour voir si a change quelque chose.
Faire une exprience de 5 ou 10 ans, on en saurait plus.

De toute faon les franais continueront de consommer beaucoup de cannabis qui peut tre de mauvaise qualit car illgale...

----------


## Grogro

> Pourquoi est-ce sur le post ayant le moins de rapport avec l'informatique de tout developpez.net qu'il y a le plus de messages ?


Parce que c'est un sujet tabou en France. Et ds que l'on voque un sujet tabou, mcaniquement tu dchane les passions. C'est normal. Avec souvent des points de vue trs tranchs dans un sens comme dans l'autre. Regarde la tribune de Louis Sarkozy en faveur de la dpnalisation, dans un obscur mdia amricain, qui a provoqu un torrent de ractions en France : https://www.vice.com/fr/article/ywqn...tw-sarkojunior




> S'ils veulent se dtruire, c'est leur problme, mais je ne veux pas en payer les consquences. Donc qu'ils payent, par le biais de taxes le cot qu'ils auront sur leur famille, la socit, etc.


Le prix, tu le payes dj depuis des dcennies. La "war on drugs" cote des dizaines de milliards sans autre rsultat que l'explosion du trafic, toujours plus de violences, et toujours plus d'overdoses : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_on_drugs

Trs hypocrite au passage quand on connait les liens entre la CIA et le traffic de stupfiants depuis les annes 70 au minimum. Et encore, on n'en connait sans doute que la face merge de l'iceberg. Cette hyper rpression absurde de la consommation de stupfiants encombre inutilement les tribunaux et les prisons et empche les forces de l'ordre de se consacrer  leurs vritables missions. Demande aux flics, douaniers, gendarmes sur le terrain ce qu'ils en pensent.

----------


## Zirak

> Si vous trouvez que le cannabis reprsente un risque, *sachez que la lgalisation du cannabis entranerait une diminution de ce risque...*
> Mme si la consommation augmentait un tout petit peu (ce qui n'est pas certains d'arriver).


LOL

Dj de quels risques on parle ? Les risques pour la sant du fumeur ? Pour la sant des gens autour ? Les risques quand un fumeur a pris le volant ?

En quoi lgaliser entranerait une diminution de tout cela ? 


Donc les effets ngatifs ne sont pas certains d'arriver, mais tu es capable de prdire que les effets positifs arriveront forcment ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Non pas "comme l'alcool et la cigarette" !
> C'est une toute autre catgorie.
> L'alcool et la cigarette sont beaucoup plus dangereux selon tous les critres utiliss dans les tudes.
> 
> Avant on appelait a "*drogue douce*" et l'alcool c'est plus dans les drogues durs.
> Le cannabis c'est plus du niveau de la tisane que de l'alcool...


Si tu tais all voir le lien donn par ManusDei, je ne pense pas que tu dirais que c'est du niveau de la tisane... Alors certes, sa n'est surement pas aussi dangereux que l'alcool et la cigarette, mais sa reste dangereux, donc, quel est l'argument pour lgaliser un produit potentiellement dangereux au grand public ?

----------


## Invit

> Non c'est totalement neutre. (et c'est le rapport officiel de l'assemble nationale)
> C'est le rapport du professeur Roques (page 152) :
> http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/le...ecst/i3641.pdf


Effectivement  ::oops:: 

Neckara avait parl du rapport, j'ai quand mme t voir le lien car je trouvais ce tableau trs "bizarre" mais il est bien dans le rapport  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj de quels risques on parle ? Les risques pour la sant du fumeur ? Pour la sant des gens autour ? Les risques quand un fumeur a pris le volant ?


Je parlais principalement des risques sur la sant du fumeur.
Les gens autours n'ont jamais rien risqu...
Si on lgalise on peut faire des tests cannabique (mais le problme c'est que c'est difficilement mesurable, si le test reste positif trop longtemps, a ne sert  rien, il faut un seuil de tolrance, comme avec l'alcool et ses 0,5g/L).




> En quoi lgaliser entranerait une diminution de tout cela ?


La qualit serait top parce que ce serait du cannabis cultiv en France.
On est les meilleurs en vin, on deviendra les meilleurs en cannabis.
Les Franais sont un peuple de paysan, ils sont fort pour cultiver des trucs.
L on va crer des bonnes varits.
D'ailleurs il existe une socit qui s'appelle "French Touch Seeds" et qui produit des varits (breaders) :
French Touch Seeds




> Alors certes, sa n'est surement pas aussi dangereux que l'alcool et la cigarette


Voil  :8-): 




> quel est l'argument pour lgaliser un produit potentiellement dangereux au grand public ?


Alors dj : quasiment tout est dangereux.
Faut arrter de faire croire qu'on essaie de protger le peuple...

La nourriture industrielle donne le cancer et rend obse (donc a peut rendre diabtique).
Dans l'industrie pharmaceutique il y a rgulirement des scandales (mdicaments inutile dont on connait le danger mais qu'on prescris quand mme comme le Mdiator par exemple).
Les mdicaments ont toujours des effets secondaires, sinon ce sont des placebos.
Les rseaux sociaux sont dangereux, les smartphones sont dangereux, traverser la route est dangereux, pratiquer un sport est dangereux, respirer l'air des villes est dangereux.

On va pas forcer les franais  consommer du cannabis, on va juste les autoriser  produire,  vendre,  acheter, et  consommer chez eux aprs le boulot ou dans des endroits prvus  cette effet.

Il y a des tonnes d'arguments pour la lgalisation de l'usage rcratif (suppression du trafic, meilleur produit pour le consommateur, cration d'emploi, 2 milliards par an de profit, prvention, plus besoin de frquenter des dealers, etc).
Il y a des tonnes d'arguments pour la lgalisation de l'usage thrapeutique, mais a tout le monde connait trs bien normalement.

----------


## Invit

> Si tu tais all voir le lien donn par ManusDei, je ne pense pas que tu dirais que c'est du niveau de la tisane... Alors certes, sa n'est surement pas aussi dangereux que l'alcool et la cigarette, mais sa reste dangereux, donc, quel est l'argument pour lgaliser un produit potentiellement dangereux au grand public ?


Quel est l'argument pour l'interdire ? Parmi les avantages, il y a une potentielle baisse de la consommation (qui est hypothtique, tant donn les chiffres des autres pays), et un positionnement de la loi en tant que protecteur (de manire tout  fait incohrente, mais on peut ventuellement le voir comme un avantage). Parmi les inconvnients, on a du trafic de drogue (qui, selon la tl, finance le terrorisme), des processus punitifs qui cotent plus d'argent  la collectivit qu'ils n'en rapportent selon les infos fournies par Mingolito, une omerta autour du cannabis qui pousse les addicts  ne pas aller demander de l'aide, et un positionnement de la loi en tant que protecteur (qui peut aussi tre vu comme un inconvnient, car l'infantilisation apporte son lot de problmes).
Encore une fois, on ne peut pas interdire tous les produits dangereux. Perso, je serais plus pour l'interdiction du tabac que pour celle du cannabis, le premier entranant une dpendance bien plus dangereuse d'un point de vue sanitaire que le deuxime.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais justement le cannabis a des tones d'usages thrapeutique et pas le genre d'effet secondaire qu'on les autres mdicaments.


usage != efficacit.




> Non c'est totalement neutre. (et c'est le rapport officiel de l'assemble nationale)


Que tu refuses d'aller lire, on se demande bien pourquoi  ::roll:: .




> Parfois il semble il y a avoir une corrlation entre la rpression et la consommation.


Et corrlation n'est pas causalit.




> On devrait lgaliser  fond juste pour voir si a change quelque chose.
> Faire une exprience de 5 ou 10 ans, on en saurait plus.


Est-ce que tu lis au moins les rponses qui sont faites sur ce sujet ?
Comme je l'ai dit, c'est *irresponsable*, et si exprience il doit y avoir, elle doit se faire  chelles locales.




> La nourriture industrielle donne le cancer et rend obse (donc a peut rendre diabtique).


...




> mdicaments inutile dont on connait le danger mais qu'on prescris quand mme comme le Mdiator par exemple


En quoi le Mdiator tait inutile ?
De plus, le problme du Mdiator a surtout t sa prescription en dehors du cadre dans lequel il avait t conu.




> Il y a des tonnes d'arguments pour la lgalisation de l'usage rcratif (suppression du trafic, meilleur produit pour le consommateur, cration d'emploi, 2 milliards par an de profit, prvention, plus besoin de frquenter des dealers, etc).


Tonnes d'arguments qu'on dmonte, mais que tu continues de balancer  qui veut l'entendre...





> Cette hyper rpression absurde de la consommation de stupfiants  encombre inutilement les tribunaux et les prisons et empche les forces  de l'ordre de se consacrer  leurs vritables missions.


Et bien  ce rythme, autant tout lgaliser. Cela va tre trs efficace pour dsencombrer les tribunaux et prisons.




> Le prix, tu le payes dj depuis des dcennies. La "war on drugs" cote  des dizaines de milliards sans autre rsultat que l'explosion du trafic,  toujours plus de violences, et toujours plus d'overdoses :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_on_drugs


Corrlation n'est pas causalit, comme toujours.

De plus, je ne vois pas la France dans ta source.

----------


## Zirak

> Je parlais principalement des risques sur la sant du fumeur.
> *Les gens autours n'ont jamais rien risqu...*


Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.

Et il faut aussi prendre en compte ces risques l pour lgaliser.


De plus, mme pour la sant du fumeur, il n'y a aucune preuve de ce que tu avance car :

- il faudrait que le cannabis soit de meilleure qualit (rien ne prouve que cela sera le cas)
- il faudrait ventuellement que tout le monde le vapote pur plutt qu'en joint (rien ne prouve que cela sera le cas)
- mme en joint, il faudrait tre sr que l'herbe est fume pure et sans clopes (rien ne prouve que cela sera le cas)
- Et mme avec tout a, cela ne sera toujours pas sain  100%.

Donc ta diminution des risques, pour l'instant, elle ne reprsente pas grand chose.





> La qualit serait top parce que ce serait du cannabis cultiv en France.


Quel rapport ? 

D'o tu sors que si on lgalisait, on ne trouverait forcment que du cannabis cultiv en France ? 

Et en quoi le fait qu'il soit cultiv en France garantit une meilleure qualit ? On cultive aussi des trucs de merde  base de Monsanto en France, le lieu gographique ne signifie pas tout, c'est surtout la faon dont c'est cultiv qui compte. Et comme pour le pays d'origine, il n'y a strictement rien qui prouve que si on lgalise, on cultivera de faon "BIO" (surtout quand on voit ce que le gouvernement en a  foutre du bio, rien que pour l'alimentation).





> La nourriture industrielle donne le cancer et rend obse (donc a peut rendre diabtique).


Merde, je ne suis pas obse, et aux dernires nouvelles je n'ai pas le cancer.

Oui tout peut potentiellement tre dangereux, mais tu ne peux pas comparer des choses qui sont dangereuses car tu en consomme trop (nourriture industrielle), car c'est dans ta tte (rseaux sociaux), ou car le produit peut tre dangereux de lui-mme mme  faible dose (accident de la route  cause de l'alcool ou du cannabis par exemple).

Ce n'est pas parce que tout est dangereux, que tous les dangers se valent. 





> Il y a des tonnes d'arguments pour la lgalisation de l'usage rcratif (suppression du trafic, meilleur produit pour le consommateur, cration d'emploi, 2 milliards par an de profit, prvention, plus besoin de frquenter des dealers, etc).


Tout cela ne reste que de la thorie, et certaines choses n'ont aucun lien... (par exemple quel rapport entre la lgalisation et la prvention ? Si on veut faire plus de prvention, rien ne nous empche de le faire sans lgaliser).


Par contre j'aime bien le "plus besoin de frquenter des dealeurs"  ::mouarf::  

La aussi, faut arrter de croire que tous les dealeurs sont des espces de psychopathes, des pseudos rois de la pgre ou des criminels dangereux. Perso tous les dealeurs que j'ai frquent taient majoritairement des gens trs bien frquentables justement, propre sur eux, avec un job en CDI et une famille pour certains. C'tait soit des potes quand j'tais au lyce, soit des collgues de boulot une fois adulte, et il s'agissait d'amis avant d'tre mon "dealeur", et le fait de ne plus fumer ne m'empche pas de continuer  les voir. 

Le dealeur louche, ca arrive quand t'es en vacances ailleurs et que tu veux trouver du matos  l'arrache, mais un consommateur rgulier va souvent avoir un plan clean justement, et pas un gros dealeur bien louche qui attire l'attention et risque de tomber 15 fois par mois. ^^

Et puis faut pas se leurrer, la plupart du temps, les gros dealeurs tu ne les vois jamais, a passe par 10 intermdiaires avant d'arriver  toi, tu ne vas pas souvent ctoyer des trafiquants internationaux.  ::mrgreen:: 


Perso, lgalisation ou pas, je m'en fou, mme si je ne serais pas contre au moins une dpnalisation complte pour les petites doses pour usage personnel, et c'est un point de vue perso, sans tenir aucunement compte des tenants et aboutissants d'une telle chose. Mais mme en tant plus concern qu'un ardent dfenseur comme Ryu qui soit disant ne fume pas, je ne peux m'empcher de trouver bon nombre de ces arguments bidons / hypocrites (quand ils ne sont pas compltement hors propos pour certains comme je le disais juste au-dessus).

Pour moi, il faut faire de la prvention pour informer les gens des risques, faire du curatif pour les gens ayant la volont de s'en sortir, mais aprs, pour les autres qui veulent fumer en toute connaissance de cause, qu'on leur foute la paix, les seules interdictions qui pourraient tre raisonnables, c'est comme pour la clope, le fait de ne pas fumer dans les lieux publiques et tout le tralala, mais c'est tout. Bien sr que comme beaucoup, je ne vois pas l'intrt voir mme je constate l'chec de ce "toujours plus de rpressif" mais honntement la seule lgalisation pour laquelle je pourrais "me battre" c'est  usage thrapeutique uniquement, si c'est vraiment si efficace que cela. 

Niveau rcratif, avant de se lancer dans la lgalisation, la dpnalisation pourrait dj tre un pas suffisant pour dsengorger les tribunaux et librer du temps aux forces de l'ordre, mais bon, dpnaliser, a ne rapporte rien...

----------


## Invit

> Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.
> 
> Et il faut aussi prendre en compte ces risques l pour lgaliser.


Ces points dcoulent principalement de si oui ou non la consommation augmenterait avec la lgalisation. Parce qu'il n'est pas question d'autoriser la conduite dfonc ou le fumage passif (sur le fumage passif, ils pourraient faire plus d'efforts pour lgifrer et faire appliquer les lois existantes, d'ailleurs). Sauf qu'on ne sait pas si la consommation augmenterait. IMO, a serait kif-kif.

----------


## Jipt

Vit' fait, juste sur a :



> Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.
> 
> Et il faut aussi prendre en compte ces risques l pour lgaliser.


Regarde, a marche aussi :

_Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs buveurs-pochtrons-picoleurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.

Et il faut aussi prendre en compte ces risques-l pour lgaliser._

lol, hein !

----------


## Zirak

> Vit' fait, juste sur a :
> 
> 
> Regarde, a marche aussi :
> 
> _Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs buveurs-pochtrons-picoleurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.
> 
> Et il faut aussi prendre en compte ces risques-l pour lgaliser._
> 
> lol, hein !



Ou LOL hein !

C'est quoi un buveur passif ?  Si je bois  ct de toi, tu peux attraper une cirrhose ou un cancer du foie ?  ::aie:: 

Aprs moi a me drange pas qu'on interdise aussi l'alcool au volant (voir tout court) hein, m'en fou, je bois pas et j'ai pas le permis.   ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Alors dj : quasiment tout est dangereux.
> Faut arrter de faire croire qu'on essaie de protger le peuple...
> 
> La nourriture industrielle donne le cancer et rend obse (donc a peut rendre diabtique).
> Dans l'industrie pharmaceutique il y a rgulirement des scandales (mdicaments inutile dont on connait le danger mais qu'on prescris quand mme comme le Mdiator par exemple).
> Les mdicaments ont toujours des effets secondaires, sinon ce sont des placebos.
> Les rseaux sociaux sont dangereux, les smartphones sont dangereux, traverser la route est dangereux, pratiquer un sport est dangereux, respirer l'air des villes est dangereux.
> 
> On va pas forcer les franais  consommer du cannabis, on va juste les autoriser  produire,  vendre,  acheter, et  consommer chez eux aprs le boulot ou dans des endroits prvus  cette effet.
> ...


Bien sur que tout est dangereux, mais ce n'est pas un argument pour lgaliser un autre produit potentiellement dangereux. Justement, on a des produits comme l'alcool et le tabac qui sont lgaux et on en connait les consquences dans notre socit actuelle, pourquoi vouloir en rajouter un de plus ? (mme si oui, il est moins dangereux).

Aprs, sache ici que je me positionne en tant que citoyen lambda qui cherche  voir ce que pourrait lui apporter la lgalisation du cannabis (en m'imaginant aussi en tant que potentiel fumeur de cannabis), et aujourd'hui, je n'en vois pas.
Sa apporterait des avantages  la socit qui se ferait du fric, comme avec toutes les merdes qu'elle nous propose.




> Vit' fait, juste sur a :
> 
> 
> Regarde, a marche aussi :
> 
> _Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs buveurs-pochtrons-picoleurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.
> 
> Et il faut aussi prendre en compte ces risques-l pour lgaliser._
> 
> lol, hein !


Quelqu'un a dit que c'tait bien de boire au volant ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'existe pas que les histoires de fumeurs passifs hein, dans le cas d'un accident de la route, tu n'es pas forcment la seule victime, il peut y avoir des gens avec toi dans le vhicule, plus ceux de l'autre vhicule le cas chant.


Lgaliser n'aggravera pas la situation...
Et en plus si c'est lgaliser on peut faire de la prvention et mme des tests, comme je l'ai dj dis.




> - il faudrait que le cannabis soit de meilleure qualit (rien ne prouve que cela sera le cas)
> - il faudrait ventuellement que tout le monde le vapote pur plutt qu'en joint (rien ne prouve que cela sera le cas)
> - mme en joint, il faudrait tre sr que l'herbe est fume pure et sans clopes (rien ne prouve que cela sera le cas)
> - Et mme avec tout a, cela ne sera toujours pas sain  100%.
> 
> Donc ta diminution des risques, pour l'instant, elle ne reprsente pas grand chose.


Le cannabis sera de meilleur qualit, car il y aura des normes de productions, et des informations, on connatra la varit, le mode de production (outdoor/indoor, terreau/hydroponie/aroponie, bio/chimique).
Parce qu'avec le cannabis illgal, il y a *de la rsine marocaine coup* et c'est a le vrai danger du cannabis.

Aprs la plupart des gens le mlangeront avec du tabac, mais c'est bien a les aidera  diminuer leur consommation de tabac.
Mais on fera de la cuisine avec, les viennoiseries proposeront des articles qui contiennent du cannabis.




> D'o tu sors que si on lgalisait, on ne trouverait forcment que du cannabis cultiv en France ? 
> 
> Et en quoi le fait qu'il soit cultiv en France garantit une meilleure qualit ?


Ben c'est comme pour le vin, tu prfres un truc franais ou un *Vin de table issu du mlange de vins de diffrents pays de la Communaut europenne* ?
Parce que je sens qu'il vont nous empcher de faire du protectionnisme... Cela dit il y aura des cannabis social club, o une personne cultivera pour tout un groupe de gens qui ont des problmes de sant.

On mettra en place un systme d'AOP, et des normes pour catgoriser, le top serait de l'outdoor sans engrais ni aucun produit.
Le presque aussi bien serait de l'indoor avec de l'engrais bio.

Et pour ceux qui aiment la rsine, ce serait du hash de qualit exceptionnel, pas de la rsine marocaine...




> Merde, je ne suis pas obse, et aux dernires nouvelles je n'ai pas le cancer.


On ne se fait pas souvent diagnostiquer, et de toute faon gnralement on apprend qu'on a le cancer trop tard.
Mais ne vous inquitez pas  :;): 




> Oui tout peut potentiellement tre dangereux, mais tu ne peux pas comparer des choses qui sont dangereuses car tu en consomme trop (nourriture industrielle), car c'est dans ta tte (rseaux sociaux), ou car le produit peut tre dangereux de lui-mme mme  faible dose (accident de la route  cause de l'alcool ou du cannabis par exemple).


Ce serait moins dangereux si c'tait lgal.




> Si on veut faire plus de prvention, rien ne nous empche de le faire sans lgaliser


La lgalisation pourrait financer la prvention.
Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de prvention... En tout cas moi j'en vois pas.




> Par contre j'aime bien le "plus besoin de frquenter des dealeurs"


Ils sont pas tous sympa, certains essaient de t'enculer.
Et certains vendent autre chose, et ce serait horrible que quelqu'un veuille acheter du cannabis et finisse par acheter quelque chose de vraiment dangereux.




> Et puis faut pas se leurrer, la plupart du temps, les gros dealeurs tu ne les vois jamais, a passe par 10 intermdiaires avant d'arriver  toi


Ouais mais le gars tout en bas a peut tre une racaille et a fait chier d'avoir  parler  ces gens l...




> Niveau rcratif, avant de se lancer dans la lgalisation, la dpnalisation pourrait dj tre un pas suffisant pour dsengorger les tribunaux et librer du temps aux forces de l'ordre, mais bon, dpnaliser, a ne rapporte rien...


La dpnalisation c'est la pire solution, a va aider les trafiquants.
La lgalisation a va "tuer" les trafiquants.




> Perso, je serais plus pour l'interdiction du tabac que pour celle du cannabis, le premier entranant une dpendance bien plus dangereuse d'un point de vue sanitaire que le deuxime.


a a passera jamais, les gens feraient une rvolution si on leur interdisait leur drogue.
Et a rapporte beaucoup trop  l'tat de toute faon.
Il y a des lus qui doivent tre en lien avec l'industrie du tabac...

Moi je dis laissons les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent, si ils veulent se ruiner et sabmer en consommant du tabac, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.
La dpendance au tabac est forte, mais il n'y a pas d'effet psychotrope, c'est le pire rapport dpendance/effet de l'univers.
Par exemple l'alcool a a un effet fort, si tu bois 10 doses d'alcool tu vas le sentir que c'est le gros bordel dans ton cerveau.

De toute faon si t'interdis le tabac il y aura du trafic de tabac.
D'ailleurs il y a une zone d'change dans l'UE et ben a marche pas avec les cigarettes. ^^

Un jour les gens paieront un paquet de cigarette  15.

----------


## Neckara

> Et en plus si c'est lgaliser on peut faire de la prvention et mme des tests, comme je l'ai dj dis.


Ce qui n'est pas non plus empch par une prohibition...




> Le cannabis sera de meilleur qualit, car il y aura des normes de productions, et des informations, on connatra la varit, le mode de production (outdoor/indoor, terreau/hydroponie/aroponie, bio/chimique).
> Parce qu'avec le cannabis illgal, il y a *de la rsine marocaine coup* et c'est a le vrai danger du cannabis.


Faudrait aussi lutter contre les lasagnes illgales, parce qu'elles sont coupes avec de la viande de cheval...




> Aprs la plupart des gens le mlangeront avec du tabac, mais c'est bien a les aidera  diminuer leur consommation de tabac.


Cela empire surtout les effets du tabac, mais bon, on n'est plus  une btise prs avec toi.




> Ben c'est comme pour le vin, tu prfres un truc franais ou un *Vin de table issu du mlange de vins de diffrents pays de la Communaut europenne* ?


Peut-tre parce que le vin franais joui d'une grande rputation, et ce mme  l'International ?




> Cela dit il y aura des cannabis social club, o une personne cultivera pour tout un groupe de gens qui ont des problmes de sant.


Heu... je croyais que la qualit du cannabis devait tre assure avec tout un suivi, toussa ? Et l tu prne une culture individuelle ?




> La lgalisation pourrait financer la prvention.


On a dj abord ce point... 




> Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de prvention... En tout cas moi j'en vois pas.


Il n'y a de pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.  :;): .




> Moi je dis laissons les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent, si ils veulent se ruiner et sabmer en consommant du tabac, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.


Comme on l'a dj dit, cela ne regarde pas qu'eux.

----------


## Zirak

Pas mieux  ajouter que Neckara...


@Ryu, sur le sujet, je pense que c'est toi qui est beaucoup trop utopiste sur ce qui serait mis en place dans le cas d'une ventuelle lgalisation.

Dj,  moins que cela soit trs anticip (ce qui n'est pas le fort de notre pays), le jour o cela sera lgalis, tu n'auras pas X tonnes de cannabis franais bio prt  tre vendu dans les tabacs et les pharmacies (ou tout autre nouveau lieu qu'il aura fallu construire / amnager). 

Tous tes mecs qui voudront cultiver (pour peu que l'tat les y autorise, a n'est pas acquis non plus), il faudra qu'ils montent une boite ou au mieux deviennent auto-entrepreneurs donc cela demande un peu de temps et des dmarches. 

Donc au dpart, la lgalisation, elle aura surtout lieu avec le matos de mauvaise qualit fourni par les dealeurs hein, donc tous tes avantages, ils ne seront (mme en admettant qu'ils aient lieu) pas instantans.  


Aujourd'hui, le gouvernement ne fait pas grand chose pour favoriser le bio pour l'alimentaire, c'est mme plutt le contraire, donc ton cannabis franais bio "AOP" blablabla, la c'est pareil, tu t'enflammes un peu vite. 

Tu es le premier  te plaindre que le gouvernement fait n'importe quoi sans se proccuper du peuple, donc je ne comprends mme pas que tu puisse penser que comme par hasard pour le cannabis, tout soit fait tip top dans le monde merveilleux des bisounours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heu... je croyais que la qualit du cannabis devait tre assure avec tout un suivi, toussa ? Et l tu prne une culture individuelle ?


Non mais quand je dis lgalisation, j'entends vrai lgalisation.
a veut dire que chaque citoyen Franais aura le droit de cultiver pour sa consommation personnelle.
Il faudra mettre une limite, peut tre 2m par personne ou 25 pieds par personnes (en SCROG).
En fait le nombre de pieds ne fonctionne pas, parce qu'on peut pas comparer une plante gante en outdoor avec du one bud en indoor (ou dans les zones du monde o il y a 12h de nuit chaque jour).

Donc les normes ce sera pour les Coffee Shop et les pharmacies, mais aprs n'importe quel franais pourra avoir sa box chez lui, avec son HPS 400W, son rflecteur, son extracteur, ses ventilateurs, etc.




> Tous tes mecs qui voudront cultiver (pour peu que l'tat les y autorise, a n'est pas acquis non plus), il faudra qu'ils montent une boite ou au mieux deviennent auto-entrepreneurs donc cela demande un peu de temps et des dmarches.


Le jour o le projet de loi apparat je serai dans les prcurseurs.
Il n'y a vraiment que dans se job que j'ai envie d'tre mon propre patron et faire mon entreprise.




> Aujourd'hui, le gouvernement ne fait pas grand chose pour favoriser le bio pour l'alimentaire, c'est mme plutt le contraire, donc ton cannabis franais bio "AOP" blablabla, la c'est pareil, tu t'enflammes un peu vite.


Je pense que le bio tient  cur aux canabiculteurs.
Dj parce que la beuh bio est meilleure et en plus pour faire du cannabis thrapeutique il faut faire du bio.

Il y a de nombreux Grow Shop en France, et il y a une partie des clients qui cultivent du cannabis, il faudrait faire une tude pour savoir si ces gens l prfrent le bio.
Les cannabiculteurs ont une certaine thique.
Bon aprs il y a aussi de la production commerciale, avec des varits qui produisent beaucoup et rapidement, ils font de l'hydroponique ou de l'aroponique pour gagner encore plus de temps et ils utilisent des engrais chimique.
C'est moins bien, mais c'est toujours meilleure que de la rsine marocaine coup.

Il y a plusieurs coles, par exemple il y a ceux qui font faire pousser des plantes  dominante Sativa (effet high, 11 semaines de floraison, grande), et ceux qui font pousser des plantes  dominante Indica (effet stone, 7 semaines de floraison, petite, grosse rcolte). Bon l je simplifie  mort mais c'est pour dire que je vois bien les consommateurs litistes dire "moi je ne consomme que des varits Sativa Bio".




> Tu es le premier  te plaindre que le gouvernement fait n'importe quoi sans se proccuper du peuple, donc je ne comprends mme pas que tu puisse penser que comme par hasard pour le cannabis, tout soit fait tip top dans le monde merveilleux des bisounours.


J'essaie la pense positive sur un truc.
J'imagine le miracle "que le gouvernement fasse une chose correctement".

De toute faon il faut que a passe.
Il faut que les franais puissent cultiver lgalement pour leur consommation personnelle, mais puisse galement cultiver pour vendre, il ne faut pas de taux de THC max, il faut que les taxes soient faible, a va tre bien.

Le gouvernement a bien fait le mariage pour tous, bientt il y aura la PMA et la GPA.
Il peut bien faire a pour tre sympa pour une fois...

C'est un peu utopiste, mais au final a arrivera.
Parce que l avec l'UE qui a sign le CETA, les entreprises Canadienne vont attaquer les rgions en justice pour manque  gagner  cause de la lgislation, donc les rgions seront oblig de lgaliser le cannabis pour que les socits canadienne puissent en vendre, donc  partir de l on lgalisera partout.

Le cannabis finira un jour par tre lgalis en France, mais la lgalisation sera peut tre mal faite (peut tre qu'on aura pas toutes les liberts qu'il faudrait...).

----------


## Zirak

> Les cannabiculteurs ont une certaine thique.


Sauf que la on ne parle pas spcialement d'eux. Encore une fois, tu ne sais pas jusqu'o ira la lgalisation. Si tu prends le cas des Pays-Bas, ce n'est pas parce que c'est lgal, que tout le monde peut vendre son propre matos o il veut et quand il veut. De mme que si j'ai bonne mmoire, il y a eu des restrictions mise en place concernant les habitants des pays limitrophes qui venaient profiter de la lgalisation dans les coffees.

lgalisation <> fte du slip o l'on fait tout ce qu'on veut.

Mme si c'est lgalis, a se trouve l'Etat ou je ne sais quelle entreprise prive autorise par l'Etat sera le seul producteur, et cela ne sera pas forcment dirig par des cannabiculteurs thiques. Ca sera de la production de masse  moindres cots pour que cela soit le plus rentable possible, ou peut-tre que les coffees auront des listes de fournisseurs obligatoires qui ne seront pas forcment tous thiques, etc. etc.


Bref, ceux qui mettront en place tout a, n'ont pas forcment ta vision idyllique de la chose, et surtout, ils s'en moquent compltement. Toi tu pars du principe que tout sera gr / organis par des connaisseurs, mais c'est loin d'tre gagn (c'est dj loin d'tre lgalis).  





> Parce que l avec l'UE qui a sign le CETA, les entreprises Canadienne vont attaquer les rgions en justice pour manque  gagner  cause de la lgislation, donc les rgions seront oblig de lgaliser le cannabis pour que les socits canadienne puissent en vendre, donc  partir de l on lgalisera partout.


Tiens le CETA a faisait longtemps...

La je pense que tu t'emballes aussi, c'est probable que ce genre de procs arrive, pour faire reculer des normes sur un produit dj autoris le reste du temps, mais je doute fortement (je peux me tromper), que cela aille jusqu' te forcer  lgaliser des drogues dans ton pays. 

La o a pourrait arriver  la limite, c'est si on lgalise et que l'on autorise que le cannabis avec (au pif) 5% de THC max, et que tout le cannabis canadien fait 7% alors oui, peut-tre qu'ils pourront attaquer pour te faire passer la norme de 5  7% (sans forcment gagner d'ailleurs), mais de la  t'obliger  lgaliser, c'est pas demain la veille.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Vous je ne sais pas, mais perso, quand j'apprends que Ryu est fana de cannabis, puis je vois les postes totalement irralistes qu'il pond, je n'ai pas envie de lgaliser ::calim2::  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que la on ne parle pas spcialement d'eux. Encore une fois, tu ne sais pas jusqu'o ira la lgalisation.


Moi je parle de la lgislation parfaite.
Les seules limites seraient la taille de l'entreprise pour qu'il n'y ait pas de grosse boite qui prennent le monopole, il faut que a reste artisanal.
Sinon des riches vont investir des milliards et il faut viter que a arrive.
Il faut aussi surveiller l'industrie pharmaceutique et s'assurer qu'elle ne fait rien de synthtique.




> La je pense que tu t'emballes aussi, c'est probable que ce genre de procs arrive, pour faire reculer des normes sur un produit dj autoris le reste du temps, mais je doute fortement (je peux me tromper), que cela aille jusqu' te forcer  lgaliser des drogues dans ton pays.


Ouais tu peux te tromper.
On verra quand on y sera, mais a peut prendre des annes et des annes...
Je pense que la seule limite ce sera le niveau des avocats que pourront se payer les entreprises.




> si on lgalise et que l'on autorise que le cannabis avec (au pif) 5% de THC max


Pourquoi vouloir mettre une limite de THC ?
Je ne comprend pas la principe.
Surtout qu' Intermarch il y a du Rhum  55 (et a existe en bouteille de 100cL) et j'ai mme vu de lAbsinthe  69 (mais c'est que 35 cL par contre)
Grande Absente - Absinthe, 69 % vol
Le problme c'est que l'tat peut mettre des taxes avec des seuils...

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne vendrait pas de la beuh  20% de THC.
De toute faon il y aura du hash donc les taux monteront beaucoup plus haut...

En fait en France on peut dj cultiver du cannabis lgalement si le taux de THC est infrieur  0,2%... (vu que la France est un gros producteur de chanvre industriel)




> puis je vois les postes totalement irralistes qu'il pond, je n'ai pas envie de lgaliser


Le truc c'est que si a devient lgal vous ne me verrez plus jamais.
C'est un argument valable ou bien ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le truc c'est que si a devient lgal vous ne me verrez plus jamais.
> C'est un argument valable ou bien ?


Non. Surtout si c'est le cannabis qui t'as rendu comme t'es ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Moi je parle de la lgislation parfaite.


Oui donc d'une utopie, je croyais que c'tait mal les utopies ? :p





> *Ouais tu peux te tromper.*
> On verra quand on y sera, mais a peut prendre des annes et des annes...
> Je pense que la seule limite ce sera le niveau des avocats que pourront se payer les entreprises.


Ouais, mais y'a autant de chances que cela soit toi qui te trompe, du coup a va, je suis serein.  ::D:  





> Pourquoi vouloir mettre une limite de THC ?
> Je ne comprend pas la principe.


Perso, je me fiche de mettre une limite, c'tait juste histoire de pouvoir imager un exemple qui restait dans le sujet... 




> Surtout qu' Intermarch il y a du Rhum  55 (et a existe en bouteille de 100cL) et j'ai mme vu de lAbsinthe  69 (mais c'est que 35 cL par contre)


Et ? Quel rapport ? 

Surtout que le degr d'alcool ne fait pas tout, typiquement pour que de l'absinthe puisse tre vendue en France, la teneur en thuyone ne doit pas dpasser 35 mg par litre, donc tu as beau trouver de l'absinthe en supermarch, elle est quand mme rglemente et n'importe qui ne peut pas vendre son absinthe avec les taux qu'il veut...





> Le problme c'est que l'tat peut mettre des taxes avec des seuils...


Bah de toutes faons, tu auras minimum les 20% de TVA, et encore, c'est 20% d'un prix qu'on ne connait pas, a se trouve le prix HT sera dj de base plus lev que ce qu'on trouve dans les rues aujourd'hui pour un produit de mme qualit.

Et puis bon, tu nous as vendu a comme faisant partie des avantages de la lgalisation, le fait que l'Etat gagne X milliards de plus par an, ces milliards, il faut bien qu'ils viennent de quelque part. ^^





> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne vendrait pas de la beuh  20% de THC.
> De toute faon il y aura du hash donc les taux monteront beaucoup plus haut...
> 
> En fait en France on peut dj cultiver du cannabis lgalement si le taux de THC est infrieur  0,2%...


Encore une fois, c'tait un chiffre au pif, pour un exemple fictif, ne t'emballe pas, il n'y a pas besoin de faire une dissertation dessus.





> Le truc c'est que si a devient lgal vous ne me verrez plus jamais.
> C'est un argument valable ou bien ?


Des promesses, toujours des promesses...

En fait, tu devrais abandonner DVP, allez faire ce que tu fais ici sur pleins d'autres forums, et ensuite te prsenter en politique en promouvant la lgalisation du cannabis, avec ce slogan l : "Lgalisez-l, et vous n'entendrez plus jamais parler de moi", et hop, tu te feras lire au 1er tour par les milliers de gens que tu auras saouls  travers le web.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 






> Vous je ne sais pas, mais perso, quand j'apprends que Ryu est fana de cannabis, puis je vois les postes totalement irralistes qu'il pond, je n'ai pas envie de lgaliser





> Non. Surtout si c'est le cannabis qui t'as rendu comme t'es



Le pire c'est que soit-disant il ne fume pas, il veut la lgalisation juste pour pouvoir ouvrir un coffee.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

Donc... si j'ai bien compris, pour viter aux consommateurs d'tre expos  du cannabis de mauvaise qualit coup avec n'importe quoi, il faut lgaliser pour ainsi en garantir la qualit.

Mais en mme temps, les consommateurs peuvent faire pousser leurs propres plants de cannabis, et comme c'est une "lgalisation parfaite", vendre leur productions  des tiers, ce sans aucun contrle de la qualit.

Ainsi, en acheter du cannabis  des tiers, potentiellement pour moins cher que dans les places "officielles", on risque d'tre expos  du cannabis de mauvaise qualit coup avec n'importe quoi.


C'est incohrent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est incohrent.


Non, c'est Ryu !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est incohrent.


Rh mais tu le fais exprs !




> Donc... si j'ai bien compris, pour viter aux consommateurs d'tre exposs  du cannabis de mauvaise qualit coup avec n'importe quoi, il faut lgaliser pour ainsi en garantir la qualit.


*Ex-ac-te-ment* !
Tu vois que tu comprends, quand tu veux.




> Mais en mme temps, les consommateurs peuvent faire pousser leurs propres plants de cannabis, et comme c'est une "lgalisation parfaite", vendre leur productions  des tiers, ce sans aucun contrle de la qualit.


Dans le cadre d'une "lgalisation parfaite" (je n'ai pas lu tout ce qui prcde), les jardiniers seront contrls au mme titre que ceux qui font pousser des tomates, paniproblem.

Quant  ceux qui jardineront illgalement (pour le fun ? Pour des produits qui dchirent ?), bah, a sera un peu comme les piquouzes avant le tour de France : le tout c'est de ne pas se faire choper, la vieille histoire du gendarme et du voleur, des cowboys et des indiens,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> *Ex-ac-te-ment* !
> Tu vois que tu comprends, quand tu veux.


J'ai bien compris cet argument depuis un petit bout de temps
Mais ce n'est pas parce que je comprends le sens d'un argument qu'il est pour autant valide.




> les jardiniers seront contrls au mme titre que ceux qui font pousser des tomates, paniproblem.


Et vous souhaitez faire comment pour contrler les particuliers qui feraient pousser leur cannabis ?
Et ce contrle ne va-t-il pas justement coter aux contribuables ?




> Quant  ceux qui jardineront illgalement (pour le fun ? Pour des produits qui dchirent ?), bah, a sera un peu comme les piquouzes avant le tour de France : le tout c'est de ne pas se faire choper, la vieille histoire du gendarme et du voleur, des cowboys et des indiens,


Donc a change quoi par rapport  la prohibition finalement ?

On a toujours du cannabis dangereux en circulation, et on a toujours des contrles et une partie de rpression. Ce sont pourtant les deux raisons pour lesquelles vous souhaitiez lgaliser le cannabis.

On va juste se retrouver avec des personnes qui vont commencer  consommer du cannabis via les voix officielles, puis, si elles ne sont pas assez riches, vont  terme se rabattre sur le cannabis "dangereux" car moins cher, mais toujours prohib. Bref, pas grand chose n'aura chang au final.

----------


## Jipt

Je fatigue, l, je fatigue...



> On a toujours du cannabis dangereux en circulation, et on a toujours des contrles et une partie de rpression. Ce sont pourtant les deux raisons pour lesquelles vous souhaitiez lgaliser le cannabis.
> 
> On va juste se retrouver avec des personnes qui vont commencer  consommer du cannabis via les voix officielles, puis, si elles ne sont pas assez riches, vont  terme se rabattre sur le cannabis "dangereux" car moins cher, mais toujours prohib. Bref, pas grand chose n'aura chang au final.


a, c'est juste un problme de libre concurrence :  l'tat de fixer le prix de vente en fonction des rsultats qu'il veut obtenir.

Mais au moins *le consommateur aura le choix* !  l'heure actuelle ce n'est pas le cas : c'est produits de merde trafiqus et rien d'autre...
Bah, c'est excellent pour le bizness des grosses limousines allemandes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> l'heure actuelle ce n'est pas le cas : c'est produits de merde trafiqus et rien d'autre...


Ils ont aussi celui de se dire que c'est de la merde, et que c'est trs mauvais pour leur sant et que si c'est interdit, c'est peut-tre parce qu'il ne faut pas consommer, et donc, soit arrter d'eux-mmes de vouloir devenir des zombies, soit se faire aider par un gouvernement bien trop sympa qui prend en charge ces ***** de drogus pour les aider  se dsintoxiquer (je serais le gouvernement, que a serait une autre mthode de dsintox'  ::evil:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Ils ont aussi celui de se dire que c'est de la merde, et que c'est trs mauvais pour leur sant et que si c'est interdit, c'est peut-tre parce qu'il ne faut pas consommer, et donc, soit arrter d'eux-mmes de vouloir devenir des zombies, *soit se faire aider par un gouvernement bien trop sympa qui prend en charge ces ***** de drogus pour les aider  se dsintoxiquer* (je serais le gouvernement, que a serait une autre mthode de dsintox' )


Jon, encore une fois on parle de cannabis hein, pas de crack ou d'hrone... 

Du cannabis, si tu veux te dsintoxiquer, t'arrtes d'en acheter, a va pas plus loin, jamais vu personne (ni entendu parler de personne) ayant t en cure de dsintox pour du cannabis, et faut arrter de prendre ceux qui fument 3 joints pour la lie de la socit, compltement assists par l'Etat... Tu ne sais pas  quel point tu es ridicule avec ta vision du sujet...  

C'est comme si je disais que tout ceux qui boivent ne serait-ce qu'un verre d'alcool par an sont des demeurs qu'on devrait envoyer au goulag... C'est du mme niveau.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Je fatigue, l, je fatigue...


C'est vrai que nous, on ne fatigue pas...




> a, c'est juste un problme de libre concurrence :  l'tat de fixer le prix de vente en fonction des rsultats qu'il veut obtenir.


Faire fixer le prix de vente par l'tat est plutt une mauvaise ide, cela demande une rengociation du prix de vente trs rgulier, beaucoup de lourdeurs administratifs et de tracas pour pas grand chose.

De plus, ce n'est pas de la libre concurrence, dj parce que cette concurrence sera illgale, d'aprs vos hypothses, mais aussi parce que cela constitue de surcrot une concurrence dloyale, tant donn qu'ils ne seront pas soumis aux mmes contraintes.




> Mais au moins *le consommateur aura le choix* !


Si tu veux aller par l, le consommateur a aussi le choix de ne pas consommer.
De plus, c'est totalement nier les principes conomiques.

Les deux arguments que vous avez avanc pour la lgalisation taient :
protection de la sant des citoyens par la garantie de la qualit du cannabis ;conomie d'argents du fait de l'arrt de la prohibition.

Force est de constater que ces deux arguments ne sont pas respects dans votre vision de la lgalisation.

----------


## Invit

> Jon, encore une fois on parle de cannabis hein, pas de crack ou d'hrone... 
> 
> Du cannabis, si tu veux te dsintoxiquer, t'arrtes d'en acheter, a va pas plus loin, jamais vu personne (ni entendu parler de personne) ayant t en cure de dsintox pour du cannabis, et faut arrter de prendre ceux qui fument 3 joints pour la lie de la socit, compltement assists par l'Etat... Tu ne sais pas  quel point tu es ridicule avec ta vision du sujet...  
> 
> C'est comme si je disais que tout ceux qui boivent ne serait-ce qu'un verre d'alcool par an sont des demeurs qu'on devrait envoyer au goulag... C'est du mme niveau.


Sans partir forcment en cure, tu auras forcment l'addiction de "l'habitude" non ? Je pose la question, je n'ai pas la rponse.

Mais perso, j'ai connu des amis gros fumeurs et l'un d'entre eux, il a un boulot stable aujourd'hui, il a pu suivre ses tudes avec plus ou moins de russite mais  19 ans et c'est vridique, il se levait jamais sans ses 2 douilles  :8O: 
Les autres ne pouvaient pas entendre parler d'une bonne soire sans cannabis et a, au mme titre que l'alcool actuellement et on notera que a ne gne personne  :;): 

Bien entendu, toujours aussi li au tabac, j'en connais encore fumeur sans tabac ou trs peu et qui ne fument pas  ct mais il faut tre honnte et ce n'est pas la majorit, c'est plutt l'inverse...

Avec l'arrive du bien-tre, sant + objets connects, on sera bientt plus pris en charge selon ses habitudes  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui donc d'une utopie, je croyais que c'tait mal les utopies ?


_Mais laissez-moi rver ! Un monde meilleur !_



Cela dit c'est pas si utopiste que a, il y a des rgions dans le monde o c'est en train d'arriver.
Il y a des gens qui se disaient "Je rve de pouvoir embaucher une femme pour qu'elle porte un bb que je rcuprerai  la fin" et ce sera bientt lgal en France, comme quoi des changements de lgislation sont possible.
Espagne. Les clubs de cannabis dsormais lgaux en Catalogne
Lgalisation du cannabis: entre en vigueur et culture  domicile incertaines



> Dans son discours de prsentation aux snateurs, la ministre Petitpas Taylor a expliqu pourquoi son gouvernement tient  permettre la culture  domicile. "En utilisant la culture limite  domicile, nous visons deux objectifs: d'abord et avant tout  prvenir la criminalisation inutile des Canadiens, autrement respectueux de la loi, qui font pousser un petit nombre de plantes pour leur usage personnel de faon responsable; et ensuite,  contribuer  mettre fin au march illgal", a-t-elle argu.





> Et ? Quel rapport ?


Dites vous que le *taux de THC* c'est comme le *titre alcoomtrique volumique*.




> Bah de toutes faons, tu auras minimum les 20% de TVA, et encore, c'est 20% d'un prix qu'on ne connait pas, a se trouve le prix HT sera dj de base plus lev que ce qu'on trouve dans les rues aujourd'hui pour un produit de mme qualit.
> 
> Et puis bon, tu nous as vendu a comme faisant partie des avantages de la lgalisation, le fait que l'Etat gagne X milliards de plus par an, ces milliards, il faut bien qu'ils viennent de quelque part. ^^


J'ai vu un documentaire avec des scientifiques qui cultivaient du cannabis et ils disaient qu' produire a cotait 0,25/g (si ma mmoire est bonne), donc en TTC a peut faire du 6/7.
Et ils produisaient de l'indoor en terre.




> Donc... si j'ai bien compris, pour viter aux consommateurs d'tre expos  du cannabis de mauvaise qualit coup avec n'importe quoi, il faut lgaliser pour ainsi en garantir la qualit.
> 
> Mais en mme temps, les consommateurs peuvent faire pousser leurs propres plants de cannabis, et comme c'est une "lgalisation parfaite", vendre leur productions  des tiers, ce sans aucun contrle de la qualit.


Vous avez mal compris, les consommateurs ont effectivement le droit de cultiver, mais par contre ils n'ont pas le droit de vendre leur production, c'est uniquement pour leur consommation personnelle.

Aprs il y a aura peut tre un 3ime cas : le Social Cannabis Club c'est un groupe de cancreux tous consommateur de cannabis thrapeutique avec au moins une personne qui produit du bio pour tout le groupe, mais l je sais pas comment a marche.

En tout cas il y a forcment 2 configurations :
- des producteurs qui respectent des normes (y'aura plusieurs normes diffrentes, selon ce qu'on produit, les rgles seront plus strict pour le cannabis thrapeutique (pas de produit chimique, pas n'importe quel varit, etc), il y aura du rcratif organique et du rcratif "chimique", y'aura des rgles pour la culture en terreau, en hydroponie et en aroponie).
- des consommateurs qui cultivent pour eux, l y'aura moins de rgles (surtout si ils font de l'outdoor), les rgles en indoor seront surtout l pour qu'ils vitent de mettre le feu  leur maison (parce que llectricit a peut tre dangereux)

De toutes faon des fleurs de cannabis c'est jamais toxique...
C'est comme cultiver de la tisane, donc  moins que le sol soit extremement riche en plomb, a va...

Ils n'ont pas du le faire, mais j'aurai pas goutt la rcolte ^^
Du cannabis pour dcontaminer Fukushima ?

----------


## Invit

> Cela dit c'est pas si utopiste que a, il y a des rgions dans le monde o c'est en train d'arriver.
> Il y a des gens qui se disaient "*Je rve de pouvoir embaucher une femme pour qu'elle porte un bb que je rcuprerai  la fin*" et ce sera bientt lgal en France, comme quoi des changements de lgislation sont possible.


Oui et dit comme a, a donne envie pour la socit  ::aie:: 

J'espre que ce sera Amazon pour la livraison du colis !  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et dit comme a, a donne envie pour la socit


J'ai t light encore par rapport  lui :
 Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant  : Pierre Berg cre le scandale !



> Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant ou louer ses bras pour travailler  l'usine, quelle diffrence ?

----------


## Zirak

> Sans partir forcment en cure, tu auras forcment l'addiction de "l'habitude" non ? Je pose la question, je n'ai pas la rponse.


A la limite le plus difficile pour la plupart des gens, c'est d'arrter la clope oui, pas d'arrter les ptards. Comme dj voqu plusieurs fois dans ce fil, il n'y a pas spcialement d'addiction au cannabis.





> Mais perso, j'ai connu des amis gros fumeurs et l'un d'entre eux, il a un boulot stable aujourd'hui, il a pu suivre ses tudes avec plus ou moins de russite mais  19 ans et c'est vridique, il se levait jamais sans ses 2 douilles


Comme quoi, mme avec 2 douilles par jour pendant un certain temps, il a un boulot stable et paie ses impts, quel $*^$* de drogu !  :;): 


Et t'inquites pas, j'ai dj vu largement pire que ton pote.  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> A la limite le plus difficile pour la plupart des gens, c'est d'arrter la clope oui, pas d'arrter les ptards. Comme dj voqu plusieurs fois dans ce fil, il n'y a pas spcialement d'addiction au cannabis.


Mais je ne comprends pas, s'il n'y a pas d'addiction au cannabis, pourquoi est-ce que certaines en fument alors qu'ils savent qu'ils fument de la merde ? Il y a quelque chose qui cloche...

----------


## fanmanga

Pour moi il faut lgaliser le Cannabis pour le bien de plusieurs familles par exemple au Maroc 73% du prison est rempli  que de trafiquant de Cannabis.
L'tat sera gagnant avec moin de gens  que en foute au prison pour vendre  une herbe que l'tat vend dja a autre tats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je ne comprends pas, s'il n'y a pas d'addiction au cannabis, pourquoi est-ce que certaines en fument alors qu'ils savent qu'ils fument de la merde ?


Quand on consomme certains produit on a un effet.
Boire du th, boire du caf, consommer de l'alcool, manger de la pte  tartiner  la noisette, etc.

Celui qui boit du th chinois sait que c'est mauvais pour sa sant, parce que les sols chinois sont pollu, mais a lui procure du plaisir.
Celui qui mange de la pte  tartiner  la noisette, aime sentir le gras et le sucre passer dans son organisme, il sait qu' haute dose c'est pas top, mais l'huile et le sucre c'est agrable.

Le cannabis c'est encore mieux parce que a produit des effets psychotrope comme l'alcool.
a peut aider  dormir par exemple.
Et le cannabis peut tre d'excellente qualit, surtout si c'est des fleurs (beuh, ganja, weed, herbe, etc).




> il se levait jamais sans ses 2 douilles


a ne doit pas tre top pour les poumons...
Mais respirer l'air des villes non plus !

----------


## fanmanga

> Mais je ne comprends pas, s'il n'y a pas d'addiction au cannabis, pourquoi est-ce que certaines en fument alors qu'ils savent qu'ils fument de la merde ? Il y a quelque chose qui cloche...


Non le Cannabis n'est pas additif tu peux arreter a tous moment ,moi j'ai arret aprs 6 ans de consomation sans aucune difficult.
Pourquoi les gens fument car un join t'envoi dans une autre dimension est cette dimension tu veux toujours le visit encore et encore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> car un join t'envoi dans une autre dimension est cette dimension tu veux toujours le visit encore et encore.


Mais non...
L on dirait que a produit de gros effets... C'est pas de l'alcool le truc !

 la limite on peut dire que a augmente la sensibilit aux couleurs, mais pas que a envoi dans une autre dimension...

Connatre les drogues et leurs effets



> Le cannabis peut provoquer les effets suivants :
> sentiment de bien-tre, de calme et de dtente;tendance  parler plus que dhabitude ou envie spontane de rire;*changements dans les perceptions. Par exemple : les couleurs sont plus clatantes, les sons plus distincts;*impression dtre plus ouvert desprit, cratif et imaginatif;diminution de la concentration et de la mmoire  court terme;dsorientation, modification de la perception du temps et de lespace. Ces effets peuvent causer beaucoup danxit;gonflement des vaisseaux sanguins (par exemple, yeux rouges);augmentation de lapptit;asschement de la bouche et de la gorge;somnolence;augmentation du rythme cardiaque;mauvaise coordination des mouvements et manque dquilibre.


Apparemment les effets napparaissent pas chez tout le monde.
Perso j'ai jamais entendu des tmoignages de changement de la perception de l'espace, dsorientation, mauvaise coordination...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais je ne comprends pas, s'il n'y a pas d'addiction au cannabis, pourquoi est-ce que certaines en fument alors qu'ils savent qu'ils fument de la merde ? Il y a quelque chose qui cloche...


Tout comme pourquoi certains aiment bien prendre un apro avant de manger, ou boire un caf / fumer une clope aprs manger (ou la clope aprs l'amour pour certains  ::D: ), ou se bourrer la gueule tous les week-ends, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre ? 

Comme l'a plus ou moins bien dit Ryu, pour l'effet que a procure.

Ah ce compte l, tous ceux qui fument des clopes savent qu'ils fument de la merde, mais ils continuent aussi pourtant, et vu qu'avec une clope, tu n'as mme pas d'effet de dfonce et/ou thrapeutique, c'est encore moins comprhensible  mes yeux. ^^

Si on arrtait tous de consommer de la "merde", on serait mort de faim dans des logements vides pour une trs grosse partie des franais, il y a de nombreuses choses qui clochent.  ::D: 



Bon par contre, fanmanga vient de rencontrer Ryu, on est proche de la fin du monde, je sens que le dialogue va encore tre pique...

----------


## fanmanga

> Mais non...
> L on dirait que a produit de gros effets... C'est pas de l'alcool le truc !
> 
>  la limite on peut dire que a augmente la sensibilit aux couleurs, mais pas que a envoi dans une autre dimension...
> 
> Connatre les drogues et leurs effets
> 
> 
> Apparemment les effets napparaissent pas chez tout le monde.
> Perso j'ai jamais entendu des tmoignages de changement de la perception de l'espace, dsorientation, mauvaise coordination...


Pour moi il m'envoi dans un autre monde qui n'a rien avoir avec le monde rel.

----------


## halaster08

> Ah ce compte l, tous ceux qui fument des clopes savent qu'ils fument de la merde, mais ils continuent aussi pourtant, et vu qu'avec une clope, tu n'as mme pas d'effet de dfonce et/ou thrapeutique, c'est encore moins comprhensible  mes yeux. ^^


Parce que la nicotine c'est hautement addictif. 
Et la clope a aussi des effets: odeur de cendrier froid particulirement agrable, dtrioration des poumons (bonne excuse pour arrter le sport)

----------


## Zirak

> Pour moi il m'envoi dans un autre monde qui n'a rien avoir avec le monde rel.


Aahhhh le fameux monde de la synchronisation du 10 bleu et des nuages en chamallow...


La on va avoir la dmonstration de pourquoi "la drogue c'est mal, m'voyez ?", mme si je le souponne surtout d'tre plusieurs dans sa tte plus que de souffrir des consquences d'une surconsommation de cannabis. 


Quand je lis ses rcits de son autre monde, invitablement cela m'voque :




> Bernie : En ce moment je fais toujours le mme rve, je nage dans la Seine et tout d'un coup j'avale un rat alors j'touffe et puis je coule, et en bas y'a des hutres elles m'attrapent les chevilles, alors je vomis le rat sur les hutres, le rat il attaque les hutres, je remonte  la surface, je prends une pniche dans la tte et l je me rveille.
> 
> Le dealer : Putain... c'est pas la peine que je te file des trucs,  toi.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ce compte l, tous ceux qui fument des clopes savent qu'ils fument de la merde, mais ils continuent aussi pourtant, et vu qu'avec une clope, tu n'as mme pas d'effet de dfonce et/ou thrapeutique, c'est encore moins comprhensible  mes yeux. ^^


L o la comparaison ne fonctionne pas, c'est qu' la base la question tait du genre "Si il n'y a pas de dpendance pourquoi il y a des gens qui en consomment ?", et avec le tabac il y a de la dpendance physique et psychique, ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas du cannabis.

Mais par contre ouais, les consommateurs de tabac savent que c'est de la merde, il y a des messages sanitaires (les fumeurs peuvent collectionner les photos qui font peur et faire un album Panini bien horrible) :
Tabac : les messages sanitaires ne font plus effet

Il parait que le tabac a quelques effets, a doit augmenter la concentration il parait.
Mais c'est vrai qu'on voit surtout les effets ngatifs, ceux qui sont accro, sont agressif quand ils n'ont pas leur dose et ils sont normal quand ils fument, mais ya pas de dpassement du normal.
Alors que celui que la fille qui prend du MDMA, ou le garon qui boit de l'alcool, sentent bien qu'ils ne sont pas dans leur tat normal.




> Pour moi il m'envoi dans un autre monde qui n'a rien avoir avec le monde rel.


Ok trs bien comme vous voulez. Si vous le ressentez comme cela.
Je trouve que c'est un mauvais argument pour la cause, mais bon tant pis...
Heureusement que vous avez arrt. ^^

Parce que se retrouver dans une autre dimension a doit tre handicapant pour la vie de tous les jours, avec les responsabilits et tout a.
Par exemple j'imagine que ceux qui consomment des champignons hallucinognes, du LSD, de la mescaline, ou d'autres trucs qui produisent des hallucinations, doivent se couper du monde et tre supervis par une personne qui ne consomme rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que la nicotine c'est hautement addictif.


Oui enfin, tous les fumeurs ne sont pas dans une lutte affreuse contre leur addiction pour arrter, c'est a que je veux dire. Ils savent que c'est mauvais, mais n'ont pas envie d'arrter, ce n'est pas qu'ils n'y arrivent pas, ils n'essaient pas.

Et c'est pareil pour des centaines d'aliments ou de produits, si on tait moins hypocrite, il y a pleins de choses que l'on arrterait de consommer, certains le font, pour certains produits, mais cela reste trs minoritaire. Pour ma part, je ne connais personne avec une alimentation et une consommation 100% saine et thique.





> Parce que se retrouver dans une autre dimension a doit tre handicapant pour la vie de tous les jours, avec les responsabilits et tout a.


Dj tu prends pas des champis (par exemple) avant d'aller bosser ou autre, donc non, a ne t'handicape pas dans la vie de tous les jours... Quelqu'un qui tourne aux champis ou au LSD toute la journe tous les jours, il n'est pas emmerd par les responsabilits, car il ne doit pas en avoir, et on retombe dans le cas du gros toxico dtruit physiquement habitant au fond d'un squat. Autant te dire, que les responsabilits, il s'en fou. ^^





> Par exemple j'imagine que ceux qui consomment des champignons hallucinognes, du LSD, de la mescaline, ou d'autres trucs qui produisent des hallucinations, doivent se couper du monde et *tre supervis par une personne qui ne consomme rien*.


Oui et non,  dj c'est toujours pareil, a dpend des produits, des doses, de la corpulence, des habitudes de chacun, etc etc 

Y'a pas de rgle universelle. C'est sr que si c'est une premire pour tout le monde, c'est pas forcment une mauvaise ide que quelqu'un reste clean ne serait-ce qu'au cas o. Mais j'ai dj fait des soires champis o tout le monde a consomm, et il n'y a eu aucun problme. Car on en avait dj tous pris ensemble, on connaissait le produit utilis, et son effet sur chacun en fonction de la dose que chacun avait dcid de prendre, et chacun a gr son "trip" sans problme. 

Au final c'est comme tout, si tu fais les choses de faon "rflchie" et pas en fonant tte baisse comme un jeune chien fou en faisant n'importe quoi, en gnral, les choses se passent plutt bien.  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Tout comme pourquoi certains aiment bien prendre un apro avant de manger, ou boire un caf / fumer une clope aprs manger (ou la clope aprs l'amour pour certains ), ou se bourrer la gueule tous les week-ends, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre ?


Je suis bien d'accord, mais ces produits peuvent se trouver avec une bonne qualit et pourtant, ils sont toujours plus ou moins nfastes pour la sant. Je ne pense pas que sa sera bien diffrent avec la cannabis..  :;): 




> Ah ce compte l, tous ceux qui fument des clopes savent qu'ils fument de la merde, mais ils continuent aussi pourtant, et vu qu'avec une clope, tu n'as mme pas d'effet de dfonce et/ou thrapeutique, c'est encore moins comprhensible  mes yeux. ^^


Je ne comprends pas non plus ceux qui fument alors qu'ils en connaissent les consquences, c'est souvent d  une addiction qui les empchent darrter donc ce n'est pas du mme niveau que le cannabis. ^^




> Si on arrtait tous de consommer de la "merde", on serait mort de faim dans des logements vides pour une trs grosse partie des franais, il y a de nombreuses choses qui clochent.


Certes, mais manger est un besoin vital, certaines personnes prennent le choix de la facilit et consomment de la "merde", d'autres prfrent se bouger pour trouver des produits de meilleurs qualits. On peut pas vraiment choisir d'arrter de manger sinon... bah sinon on est mort. :p
Au passage, dans ce cas, les produits de meilleurs qualits sont rarement vendus par l'Etat.  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais ces produits peuvent se trouver avec une bonne qualit et pourtant, ils sont toujours plus ou moins nfastes pour la sant. Je ne pense pas que sa sera bien diffrent avec la cannabis..


Ouais c'est vrai qu'il y a de l'alcool pas top...
Les bouteilles de 70cL de Vodka ou de Gin  6 du Netto c'tait pas fameux...
C'est comme avec les bires, t'as le gros luxe (1664), le trs bien (Heineken), le normal (Kronembourg), le budget serr (33 Export, Kanterbru), le truc du Netto (Shilbrau) et le truc du Lidl (Finkbrau et l c'est vraiment dgueulasse).
Bon en fait dans les bires on peut aller dans mieux avec les bires belge artisanales (y'en a fabriqu par des moines il parait).

Au Netto ya un truc qui s'appelle "Mlange de vins de diffrents pays de la Communaut Europenne" l c'est le low cost absolu.
Y'avait aussi de la Sangria  2 les 1,5L il me semble.

Mais bon un mauvais alcool, a fait beaucoup beaucoup plus de mal qu'un mauvais cannabis...




> Je ne comprends pas non plus ceux qui fument alors qu'ils en connaissent les consquences


Peu de gens vitent de faire la moindre chose qui a des consquences ngatives...
Manger n'importe quoi d'industrielle c'est mauvais.
Peu de gens cuisinent 100% de ce qu'ils mangent.

Il faut plus couter de musique parce que a peut tre mauvais pour l'audition, il ne faut plus regarder d'crans parce que c'est mauvais pour la vue, etc...




> Certes, mais manger est un besoin vital


Ouais enfin il y a de l'abus quand mme et a devient une drogue.
Plein de gens font des jeuns de 3 jours, donc il n'est pas vital de manger 3 fois par jour.
Nous sommes dpendant de la bouffe, la gourmandise est une addiction, quand tu te dis "Tiens je vais reprendre un carr de chocolat" t'es exactement comme l'heroinomane qui reprend une dose.
Tu ne vas pas mourir si tu ne manges pas ce chocolat, il ne sert  rien pour ta survies, peut tre qu'il apporte du magnsium ou quelque chose qui est positif, mais t'en as dj pris, donc tu ne devrais pas te resservir.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis bien d'accord, mais ces produits peuvent se trouver avec une bonne qualit et pourtant, ils sont toujours plus ou moins nfastes pour la sant. Je ne pense pas que sa sera bien diffrent avec la cannabis..


Ah mais cela ne sera pas diffrent justement. Du coup, pourquoi se poser la question pour les fumeurs de canna, et pas pour les autres ? 





> Je ne comprends pas non plus ceux qui fument alors qu'ils en connaissent les consquences, c'est souvent d  une addiction qui les empchent darrter donc ce n'est pas du mme niveau que le cannabis. ^^


Comme j'ai rpondu  halaster, l'addiction peut tre une difficult pour arrter, *encore faut-il en avoir envie*. Il y a des millions de fumeurs dans le monde, qui fument car ils aiment a et ont envie, pas seulement car "c'est dur d'arrter".

----------


## Invit

> Ah mais cela ne sera pas diffrent justement. Du coup, pourquoi se poser la question pour les fumeurs de canna, et pas pour les autres ?


Je t'avoue que je prfre me poser la question de savoir s'il faut arrter la vente dalcool/cigarettes que de savoir s'il faut autoriser la vente de cannabis.. Mais le premier cas n'arrivera jamais, donc autant viter de rajouter le cannabis au lot des produits qui fera du fric  l'Etat, mme Etat qui nous dira : "Attention, il ne faut pas trop en consommer, sa peut tre dangereux..".

En fait, je crois que j'ai pas spcialement envie que le cannabis soit lgalis car j'aurai encore l'impression que notre chre gouvernement se paye notre tte.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je t'avoue que je prfre me poser la question de savoir s'il faut arrter la vente dalcool/cigarettes que de savoir s'il faut autoriser la vente de cannabis.. Mais le premier cas n'arrivera jamais, donc autant viter de rajouter le cannabis au lot des produits qui fera du fric  l'Etat, mme Etat qui nous dira : "Attention, il ne faut pas trop en consommer, sa peut tre dangereux..".


Je ne comprend pas cette logique.
Parce que l'argent qui sera rcolt avec les taxes sur le cannabis, sera de l'argent que vous ne donnerez pas vu que vous ne consommez pas de cannabis.
Si on est vraiment optimiste on pourrait se dire "Chouette grce au cannabis nos impts vont diminuer", mais a ne fonctionne pas en fait...

Si on interdit le tabac et l'alcool, on sait que ce sera catastrophique et non productif, il y aura de l'alcool de contrebande qui sera dangereux, il y aura des trafiquants, des guerres entre trafiquants, des guerres entre la police et les trafiquants.
Quand c'est illgal, les gens vont faire de l'alcool avec n'importe quoi, il y a des gens qui distillent du bois et au lieu dthanol a fait du Mthanol et a tue les gens.

L'humain a besoin de se droguer. (comme les chevreuils)
*Tout est question de libration d'hormone dans le cerveau*.
Ceux qui cours chaque jour sont des drogus.
Avoir des relations sexuel c'est se droguer.
Manger c'est se droguer.




> En fait, je crois que j'ai pas spcialement envie que le cannabis soit lgalis car j'aurai encore l'impression que notre chre gouvernement se paye notre tte.


Mais l c'est encore pire, parce qu'au lieu que a rapporte  l'tat a rapporte directement aux politiciens corrompu.
Il y a des lois en France qui autorise la police  aider des trafiquants  importer de la drogue (officiellement pour essayer d'attraper des gros dealers).
Mais du coup il y a des gros dealers en France protg par la police.

Sarkozy tait pote avec des gens souponn d'importer de la cocane.
Ya eu a aussi :
Drogue : Florence Lamblin reconnat la fraude fiscale, mais dment tout blanchiment

----------


## Invit

> Comme j'ai rpondu  halaster, l'addiction peut tre une difficult pour arrter, *encore faut-il en avoir envie*. Il y a des millions de fumeurs dans le monde, qui fument car ils aiment a et ont envie, pas seulement car "c'est dur d'arrter".


C'est pas justement la complexit de la chose ? Est-ce qu'ils n'ont pas envie d'essayer d'arrter  cause de l'addiction ? Ils doivent comme nous tous avoir des exemples autour d'eux qui galrent  arrter... 

A quel niveau c'est une addiction ou un choix dans l'envie d'arrter ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> A quel niveau c'est une addiction ou un choix dans l'envie d'arrter ?


Beaucoup de fumeurs ne voient pas pourquoi arrter, ils trouvent a agrable, donc ils s'en foutent si c'est de l'addiction ou pas, ce n'est pas un problme, ils ont envie de fumer et ils fument.

Certains finissent par se dire que ce serait positif pour eux d'arrter (pour l'argent, les poumons, la gorge, la peau, par exemple) et l la dpendance fait chier !
Parce qu'il y a une volont d'arrter.
Il parait qu'aprs 3 jours la dpendance physique passe, mais la dpendance psychique reste.

Et aprs la rechute est facile, en soire l'ancien fumeur commence par taxer une cigarette, puis il rachte un paquet pour arrter de taxer en soire, et c'est foutu.
Comme il ou elle a consommer de l'alcool, la personne peut rapidement faire des btises comme fumer des cigarettes.

----------


## Zirak

> Quand c'est illgal, les gens vont faire de l'alcool avec n'importe quoi, il y a des gens qui distillent du bois et au lieu dthanol a fait du Mthanol et a tue les gens.


Tiens la grosse connerie du jour de la matine ! 

Le mthanol, *c'est pas de l'alcool  boire*, donc forcment a tue des gens, mais a s'appelle la slection naturelle, c'est juste les trs cons qui meurent !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> C'est un liquide lger, volatil, transparent, inflammable qui est utilis comme *antigel, solvant, carburant et comme dnaturant de l'thanol*.





> EFFETS DES EXPOSITIONS DE COURTE DUREE : La substance est irritante pour les yeux, la peau et les voies respiratoires. La substance peut avoir des effets sur le systme nerveux central , entranant une perte de conscience. *L'exposition par ingestion peut entraner la ccit et la mort.* Les effets peuvent tre retards. L'observation mdicale est conseille. 
> 
> EFFETS DES EXPOSITIONS PROLONGEES OU REPETEES : Un contact rpt ou prolong avec la peau peut causer une dermatite. La substance peut avoir des effets sur le systme nerveux central , entranant des maux de tte persistants ou rcidivants et des troubles de la vue.



Donc oui, c'est comme la mort aux rats, tu peux mourir si tu en ingre, mais c'est pas fait pour  la base !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas justement la complexit de la chose ? Est-ce qu'ils n'ont pas envie d'essayer d'arrter  cause de l'addiction ? Ils doivent comme nous tous avoir des exemples autour d'eux qui galrent  arrter...


Non, il y a des gens qui essaient d'arrter et qui par addiction (et aussi manque de volont parfois), vont craquer et en regriller une puis deux puis ... 

Et il y a des gens qui n'ont pas envie d'arrter tout simplement, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'incroyable la-dedans ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le mthanol, *c'est pas de l'alcool  boire*


C'est prcisment le point que je faisais...
Quand c'est illgal n'importe qui peut faire n'importe quoi, vu qu'il n'y a pas de contrle.
Dans l'histoire il est arriv que des distillateurs amateurs essaient de distiller n'importe quoi et a a parfois mal fini.

Vous avez jamais vu l'mission "Moonshiners" ?
C'est sympa de voir des gens distiller illgalement dans la fort.
En France on peut distiller lgalement, il y a des procdures  faire et de la paperasse  remplir, mais a ce fait.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est prcisment le point que je faisais...
> Quand c'est illgal n'importe qui peut faire n'importe quoi, vu qu'il n'y a pas de contrle.


Mais a n'a aucun rapport...

L'alcool est lgal, il y a des contrles et l'on distille quand mme du mthanol, car ce n'est pas fait pour boire et qu'on s'en sert pour autre chose, la lgalit de l'alcool n'a rien  voir la-dedans..

----------


## Ryu2000

> la lgalit de l'alcool n'a rien  voir la-dedans..


Si, parce que je rpondais  quelqu'un qui aimerait qu'on interdisse le tabac et l'alcool et j'ai expliqu qu'interdire certaines choses empire la situation.
The History of Poisoned Alcohol Includes an Unlikely Culprit: The U.S. Government
Prohibition: quand le gouvernement amricain empoisonnait les buveurs d'alcool

Le point commun, c'est que comme le cannabis est illgal on trouve de la rsine marocaine coup  des produits dangereux. (lgalisation = plus de rsine marocaine)
Mais par contre effectivement il n'y a pas de liens avec les fleurs, la beuh c'est jamais dangereux  :;): .

Laisse tomber.

----------


## Neckara

Wow, on vous laisse quelques heures et vous rdigez dj des pages entires  ::aie:: .




> Il y a des gens qui se disaient "Je rve de pouvoir embaucher une femme pour qu'elle porte un bb que je rcuprerai  la fin" [...].


Ce qui revient  vendre l'enfant  l'accouchement.




> Vous avez mal compris, les consommateurs ont effectivement le droit de cultiver, mais par contre ils n'ont pas le droit de vendre leur production, c'est uniquement pour leur consommation personnelle.


Et tu contrles comment ?

----------


## Zirak

> Si, parce que je rpondais  quelqu'un qui aimerait qu'on interdisse le tabac et l'alcool et j'ai expliqu qu'interdire certaines choses empire la situation.


Sauf que ton exemple tait compltement faux, donc n'expliquait strictement rien.  ::roll:: 





> Le point commun, c'est que comme le cannabis est illgal on trouve de la rsine marocaine coup  des produits dangereux. (*lgalisation = plus de rsine marocaine*)


Quel rapport ? 

Y'a aucune causalit entre le fait de lgaliser la weed, et la disparition du shit.
Y'a aucune causalit entre le fait de lgaliser le weed, et le fait que le shit soit coup ou non.
Y'a aucune causalit entre le fait de lgaliser le weed, et le fait que le shit soit coup avec des produits dangereux ou non.
Etc. 
Etc.

Tout a c'est dans ta tte, et ce n'est pas parce que tu le pense que c'est vrai, ou que cela va arriver.

Pour info, mme aux Pays-bas on trouve du shit, alors que ce n'est pas la weed qui manque.

Et pour briser un peu tes rves, aux Pays-Bas, de mmoire, ils ont commenc seulement en fin d'anne dernire  faire pousser de la weed avec un contrle de l'tat, pour alimenter les coffees, car actuellement, ils sont majoritairement alimenter par les gros trafiquants dont on parlait hier (et c'est seulement en test dans une dizaine de villes).

L'usage et la vente de cannabis, sont rglements aux Pays-Bas, mais le cannabis en lui-mme n'est pas "lgal", tu ne peux pas en faire pousser autant que tu veux (5 pieds max pour ta conso perso), et tu ne peux pas le vendre n'importe o, et tu ne peux pas te trimbaler partout avec 500gr de weed sur toi.

Donc, depuis le temps qu'on peut acheter de la weed la-bas, a fait mme pas un an qu'ils commencent  se pencher sur une production contrle par l'tat (et surtout dans un but d'endiguer le trafic, plus que par un souci de qualit), donc tes ides de lgalisation en France, avec des "champs" de beuh AOP d'une super qualit, tu peux continuer d'en rver pendant longtemps et comme sur tous les autres sujets, plus de la moiti de ce que tu racontes ici est faux.   





> Laisse tomber.


Merci, toi aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui revient  vendre l'enfant  l'accouchement.


Ouais enfin tu paies surtout pour les 9 mois.
Il y a tout un commerce, il y a un film qui s'appelle "Google Baby" a doit parler d'une socit isralienne qui permet  quelqu'un de choisir 2 donneurs et de revenir rcuprer le bb  fin.
Il y a des usines de bbs dans certaines rgions du monde.
Et en France des types comme Pierre Berg se battent pour que a arrive en France (lui il est mort donc a va).




> Et tu contrles comment ?


On ne contrle, le seul type de contrle c'est pour savoir si il respecte la limite (il peut pas avoir 1000 pieds, ou 100m, si c'est de la consommation personnelle t'as le droit  2m).
Mais aprs il fait ce qu'il veut dans sa surface autoris.

Il faudrait peut tre un registre et dclarer qu'on cultive pour sa consommation personnelle.
Peut tre payer une licence ou je sais pas ^^

Quand un type cultive du tilleul pour sa consommation personnel, personne ne va venir vrifier quel produit il utilise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et il y a des gens qui n'ont pas envie d'arrter tout simplement, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'incroyable la-dedans ?


Ben, je sais pas. Personnellement, ayant une maladie grave des os, j'ai les os qui se cassent en cas de chute. Donc, la pratique de certains sports est dangereuse pour ma sant. Du coup, je ne pratique pas ces sports. C'est pas l'envie de les pratiquer qui me manque (enfin manquait, maintenant, j'ai atteint un ge ou j'ai fait une croix dessus depuis longtemps), mais bon, pour ma sant, j'ai laiss de cot mes envies. 
Donc, ne pas arrter de fumer, parce qu'on en a envie, je trouve cela incroyable, dsol !





> Quand un type cultive du tilleul pour sa consommation personnel, personne ne va venir vrifier quel produit il utilise.


Le tilleul n'est pas une drogue, et ne met pas en danger la sant de celui qui en consomme.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai laiss de cot mes envies.


Moi je devrais arrter le lait et les crales parce que je sais que c'est trs mauvais pour la sant mais je n'arrive pas  me motiver pour essayer d'arrter...
Les vieilles habitudes meurent difficilement.




> Le tilleul n'est pas une drogue, et ne met pas en danger la sant de celui qui en consomme.


a dpend la dfinition de "drogue" qu'on utilise.
Le cannabis n'ont plus ne met pas en danger son utilisateur, si il le consomme dans de bonnes conditions.
Si il est chez lui, et qu'il ne pas tarder  aller se coucher, consommer du cannabis ne peut pas lui faire de mal... C'est comme boire une tisane.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben, je sais pas. Personnellement, ayant une maladie grave des os, j'ai les os qui se cassent en cas de chute. Donc, la pratique de certains sports est dangereuse pour ma sant. Du coup, je ne pratique pas ces sports. C'est pas l'envie de les pratiquer qui me manque (enfin manquait, maintenant, j'ai atteint un ge ou j'ai fait une croix dessus depuis longtemps), *mais bon, pour ma sant, j'ai laiss de cot mes envies*.


Bah c'est bien, mais c'est ton choix. 

Tu choisis de ne pas prendre le risque de te briser les os, et de ne pas ressentir la douleur. D'autres avec ta maladie prennent peut-tre ce risque.

Tout le monde ne cherche pas forcment  vivre en parfaite sant sans jamais prendre le moindre risque, tout a pour finir grabataire  90 ou 100 ans,  plus pouvoir bouger, plus pouvoir reconnaitre personne, et finir oubli au fin fond d'un hospice (et j'exagre pas beaucoup  ::D: ).

Tu peux prendre toutes les prcautions que tu veux, et faire ce qu'il faut pour tre en parfaite sant, tu finiras au fond du trou comme les fumeurs, voir ptet mme avant certains d'entre eux . ^^ 





> Donc, ne pas arrter de fumer, parce qu'on en a envie, je trouve cela incroyable, dsol !


Bah je ne sais quoi te dire, tu pensais srieusement que tous les fumeurs continuaient de fumer juste  cause de l'addiction ?  :8O:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Si il est chez lui, et qu'il ne pas tarder  aller se coucher, consommer du cannabis ne peut pas lui faire de mal... C'est comme boire une tisane.


 part le fait qu'il multiplie par cinquante son risque de crise cardiaque, par je ne sais plus combien sont risque d'avoir un pisode psychotique, et que les consquences neurologique de faire a une fois par semaine seront visible  l'IRM, que la fume (quelque soit le produit) favorise les maladies respiratoires....c'est vrai qu' part tout cela, il ne risque pas grand-chose ::aie:: 

Accessoirement, il y a aussi des tisanes avec des effets indsirables, voir mortels si c'est une tisane  la strychnine bio  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> part le fait qu'il multiplie par cinquante son risque de crise cardiaque, par je ne sais plus combien sont risque d'avoir un pisode psychotique, et que les consquences neurologique de faire a une fois par semaine seront visible  l'IRM


Hein ?
Vous dramatisez beaucoup, ce n'est pas a dans la ralit...

La seule fois o j'ai entendu parler d'un lien entre cannabis et risque psychotique, c'tait des mdecins qui expliquaient qu'il tait positif pour les schizophrnes de consommer du cannabis car a les forait  avoir un lien social pour s'en procurer.
"Multiplier le risque de crise cardiaque par 50" ! lol




> que la fume (quelque soit le produit) favorise les maladies respiratoires....


On peut consommer du cannabis dans la nourriture ou utiliser un vaporisateur (de la vapeur n'est pas de la fume).




> Accessoirement, il y a aussi des tisanes avec des effets indsirables, voir mortels si c'est une tisane  la strychnine bio


Ok alors je met  jour ce que j'ai dis :
Le cannabis est moins dangereux que la tisane.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Hein ?
> Vous dramatisez beaucoup, ce n'est pas a dans la ralit...
> 
> La seule fois o j'ai entendu parler d'un lien entre cannabis et risque psychotique, c'tait des mdecins qui expliquaient qu'il tait positif pour les schizophrnes de consommer du cannabis car a les forait  avoir un lien social pour s'en procurer.
> "Multiplier le risque de crise cardiaque par 50" ! lol


J'ai dj mis les liens vers des tudes srieuses affirmant tout cela dans ce thread. Tu vis vraiment dans ton propre monde.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah c'est bien, mais c'est ton choix. 
> 
> Tu choisis de ne pas prendre le risque de te briser les os, et de ne pas ressentir la douleur. D'autres avec ta maladie prennent peut-tre ce risque.


J'ai eu plus de 80 fractures dans ma vie, tu crois vraiment que je les eu en restant dans un fauteuil ?  :;): 
Mais, pour comprendre pourquoi on essaie de limiter les risques, il faut savoir ce qu'est une fracture (la douleur, l'attente de la rparation, la rducation, et les ventuelles squelles). 



> Tu peux prendre toutes les prcautions que tu veux, et faire ce qu'il faut pour tre en parfaite sant, tu finiras au fond du trou comme les fumeurs, voir ptet mme avant certains d'entre eux . ^^


a, j'en suis bien conscient... Et a nous concerne tous.  ::ptdr:: 
a me rappelle un truc. J'ai vcu dans un village du Morbihan, 3/400 habitants, 4 bars. La plupart des vieux (plus de 70 ans) du village consommaient pas mal d'alcool (euphmisme). Le seul qui n'avait jamais bu un verre d'alcool de sa vie est mort  45 ans d'une cirrhose du foie ! (maladie de merde pas diagnostique)  ::aie:: 




> Bah je ne sais quoi te dire, tu pensais srieusement que tous les fumeurs continuaient de fumer juste  cause de l'addiction ?


Si je disais ce que je pense des fumeurs, je serais banni du forum.  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai dj mis les liens vers des tudes srieuses affirmant tout cela dans ce thread.


Je peux mettre des liens aussi :
Cannabis dans le traitement de la schizophrnie



> certains schizophrnes prtendent que la consommation de cannabis soulage leurs symptmes et rduit les effets secondaires des mdicaments antipsychotiques. Cette revue vise  examiner les effets du cannabis, sa consommation et son arrt, chez les personnes schizophrnes.


Le cannabis pourrait soigner la schizophrnie



> Une tude rcente nous apprenait que le cannabis  usage thrapeutique permettait de rduire le nombre d'overdoses dues  une surconsommation de mdicaments antidouleur, cette fois, on apprend que le cannabis pourrait tre utilis pour soigner et pour prvenir la schizophrnie.
> (...)
> Selon le Pr Patrick Mc Gorry, directeur du Centre de recherche sur la sant de l'adolescent (en Australie), *la marijuana aurait des effets prometteurs dans les troubles psychotiques*.


Et mme si toutes vos infos taient vrai, il y a juste  le dire et le consommateur le fera en connaissance de causes...
Les mdicaments sont trs dangereux et les gens les prennent quand mme.
Moi je dis qu'on laisse les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent, le tabac et l'alcool sont dangereux et ils seront toujours lgales.

----------


## fredoche

> Si je bois  ct de toi, tu peux attraper une cirrhose ou un cancer du foie ?


Une baffe ou deux, une salve de postillons, des relents bien chargs au gros rouge qui tache...  ::aie::  un beau renard vert sur ta jolie chemise toute blanche ::vomi::

----------


## Neckara

> C'est quoi un buveur passif ?  Si je bois  ct de toi, tu peux attraper une cirrhose ou un cancer du foie ?


Pour la petite histoire, j'ai connu une personne qui devait cuisiner un plat  base d'alcool pour un trs grand nombre de personnes. Elle est devenue saoule en cuisinant, rien qu'avec les vapeurs d'alcool  ::aie:: .

----------


## fredoche

> De mme que si j'ai bonne mmoire, il y a eu des restrictions mise en place concernant les habitants des pays limitrophes qui venaient profiter de la lgalisation dans les coffees.


Cela concerne seulement certaines villes, o pour pntrer dans un coffee-shop, il faut pouvoir prouver tre "rsident sur le territoire nerlandais". C'est un choix politique (de droite) gnralement correspondant au bord politique de la municipalit de la ville concerne. C'est loin de concerner l'ensemble du territoire. Maastricht en fait partie par exemple, pas Ruremonde ou Eindhoven.
Rien  voir avec les pays limitrophes, la nationalit ou quelque chose de ce genre.

J'ai eu la chance d'aller admirer l'expo du 500e anniversaire de Geronimus Bosch  Bois-le-Duc (s-Hertogenbosch en Nerlandais) il y a 2 ans, et c'est une des villes qui appliquent cette loi sur les rsidents. Au demeurant, la ville, l'expo le peintre, tout tait splendide. L'expo vraiment exceptionnelle.

Je ne sais plus qui parlait de ces histoires peu communes entre nos peuples, Bois le Duc revendique fort son pass bourguignon (et a me touche beaucoup en tant que Bourguignon). Il y a aussi de nombreuses rfrences  la Bourgogne  Maastricht, et une belle statue de Dartagnan, mort au pied des murailles de la ville, pour qui prendra le temps de visiter cette ville absolument magnifique.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais je ne comprends pas, s'il n'y a pas d'addiction au cannabis, pourquoi est-ce que certaines en fument alors qu'ils savent qu'ils fument de la merde ? Il y a quelque chose qui cloche...


Peut tre que c'est pas de la merde tout simplement

C'est une plante sacre sur le sous-continent indien, consomme par les sadhu notamment 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_...ux_du_cannabis

Le chanvre le chnevis, la chevenote, a a foultitude d'usage trs traditionnels ou pratiques et trs anciens. La fibre de chanvre est une des plus solides qui soit, elle tait stratgique durant la 2e guerre mondiale
Bouffer des graines de canna c'est trs courant, et trs sain. L'huile de chanvre est excellente

Moi j'ai toujours pch avec des graines, on vendait a en bocal de 1kg pour pas cher chez le marchand du coin. 

On parle bien exactement de la mme plante

----------


## fredoche

> a me rappelle un truc. J'ai vcu dans un village du Morbihan, 3/400 habitants, 4 bars. La plupart des vieux (plus de 70 ans) du village consommaient pas mal d'alcool (euphmisme). Le seul qui n'avait jamais bu un verre d'alcool de sa vie est mort  45 ans d'une cirrhose du foie ! (maladie de merde pas diagnostique)


Dsol pour ce que tu vis concernant ton corps

Une petite remarque sur cette approche stricte produit. Le produit ne fait pas tout.
Nous sommes des tres sociaux, grgaires. Il est rgulirement montr que des gens qui vivent fort entours, par leurs familles, amis, voisins, qui ont une vie sociale riche et active, amliorent grandement leur esprance de vie. Ils ont le souci des autres, les autres ont le souci d'eux. C'est un facteur environnemental fondamental.

Le gazier mort  45 ans si a se trouve vivait comme un ermite et dans l'indiffrence des autres. Et peut tre sans soutien durant sa maladie. Et visiblement a n'aide pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dsol pour ce que tu vis concernant ton corps


Merci. Question d'habitude, et je ne me plains pas. Attention ! Y a pire que moi. Y en a qui sont en fauteuil. Moi, je suis autonome, j'ai une vie "normale" (j'aime pas ce terme).




> Une petite remarque sur cette approche stricte produit. Le produit ne fait pas tout.
> Nous sommes des tres sociaux, grgaires. Il est rgulirement montr que des gens qui vivent fort entours, par leurs familles, amis, voisins, qui ont une vie sociale riche et active, amliorent grandement leur esprance de vie. Ils ont le souci des autres, les autres ont le souci d'eux. C'est un facteur environnemental fondamental.
> 
> Le gazier mort  45 ans si a se trouve vivait comme un ermite et dans l'indiffrence des autres. Et peut tre sans soutien durant sa maladie. Et visiblement a n'aide pas.


En fait, dans ce cas, non. Il tait mari, pre de famille, entour et aim de tous. Je pense qu'on est tout simplement pas gaux devant la sant !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> On peut consommer du cannabis dans la nourriture ou utiliser un vaporisateur (de la vapeur n'est pas de la fume).


Pour cette partie, on va attendre un peu... Ceux qui se servent des vapo pour arrter de fumer servent un peu de cobaye actuellement...
Plusieurs spcialistes parlent de risque important... 

Et puis c'est vrai que tes poumons reoivent toute la journe des vapeurs  ::aie::  Ils doivent adorer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela concerne seulement certaines villes, o pour pntrer dans un coffee-shop, il faut pouvoir prouver tre "rsident sur le territoire nerlandais". C'est un choix politique (de droite) gnralement correspondant au bord politique de la municipalit de la ville concerne.


a a t vite abandonn parce que la situation tait pire, les franais achetaient de la drogue dans la rue.
Ou alors certaines villes vers les frontires continuent d'interdire aux trangers.
En tout cas il n'y a pas de problme  Amsterdam, tu montres ta carte d'identit en entrant et a passe.

 la base certains nerlandais se plaignaient parce que le tourisme de la drogue attirait trop de monde (surtout des franais) :
Cannabis: les portes des coffee shops se ferment aux Franais




> Ceux qui se servent des vapo pour arrter de fumer servent un peu de cobaye actuellement...


On ne parle pas du mme vaporisateur.
Moi je parle de a :

Tu peux de la menthe, de la lavande, de la camomille, il suffit deffriter.


Comme la temprature est plus faible c'est meilleur pour la sant.
Parce que la combustion c'est pas top.

----------


## Invit

On s'en fout du matos... Contrairement  ta cigarette lectronique, t'es pas toujours  tirer dessus !!! Tu vas pas comparer l'utilisation journalire d'un vapo compar  utilis des vapeurs une fois par an pendant ton rhume...

Tire tous les jours sur le vapo de ta photo pendant 10 ans, et dis moi si c'est toujours bnfique pour tes poumons car la temprature est idale...  ::?: 

En plus ta photo, c'est un guide commerciale non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tire tous les jours sur le vapo de ta photo pendant 10 ans, et dis moi si c'est toujours bnfique pour tes poumons car la temprature est idale...


Pour la sant il est beaucoup moins dangereux d'utiliser quotidiennement un vaporisateur avec des fleurs de cannabis sch  l'intrieur que de fumer plusieurs cigarettes par jour...
Dj parce que le tabac industrielle c'est de la merde, vu le nombre d'additif ajouts, et la combustion est dangereux.
Alors que la bonne herbe bio, a ne pose pas problme.




> On s'en fout du matos...


Non mais c'tait pour dire que a n'avait rien  voir avec les cigarettes lectroniques et les e-liquides.

C'est comme si on comparait a :
Le joint lectronique apparat comme lgal , affirme le ministre de la Sant
 a :
En Valais, lherbe CBD ne concurrence pas le joint interdit
Le cannabis lgal ne respecte pas toujours les exigences de la loi

L'e-liquide on sait pas ce que c'est, c'est peut tre dangereux, alors que l'herbe on sait que ce n'est pas dangereux.

----------


## Invit

> Dj parce que le tabac industrielle c'est de la merde, vu le nombre d'additif ajouts, et la combustion est dangereux.


 noter aussi qu'on n'est pas oblig d'utiliser du tabac pour fumer. L'eucalyptus ou le tilleul (puisque tu en parlais) fonctionnent bien aussi. C'est mauvais pour la sant, a pue, mais au moins on n'est pas accro. Si on a juste envie de fumer le soir ou le week-end, on peut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> noter aussi qu'on n'est pas oblig d'utiliser du tabac pour fumer.


Ah ouais j'avais pas pens  a.
D'ailleurs dans les Coffee Shop d'Amsterdam le tabac est interdit, ils fournissent un mlange d'herbe sch ou je sais pas quoi  la place.

LES 10 MEILLEURES ALTERNATIVES AU TABAC POUR LES JOINTS

===
C'est peut tre a dans les Coffee Shop :
Greengo : le substitut de tabac sans nicotine



> La question quon peut lgitimement se poser quand on fume des cigarettes cest mais pourquoi y a-t-il autant de saloperies dans quelque chose qui a lair si inoffensif ?. Et cest vrai, pourquoi ne pas faire plus simple, plus naturel ? Pourquoi mettre autant de produits horriblement chimiques dans le tabac ? Prs dun fumeur sur deux meurt dun cancer, tu mtonnes ! *Greengo a eu lintelligence de proposer le tout premier substitut de tabac 100 % naturel  base de feuilles papaye, de menthe, deucalyptus et de feuilles de noisetier, sans nicotine ni additifs, donc sans risque de dpendance.* Alors okay, fumer cest pas cool, cest une mauvaise habitude. Ce produit est un vrai sevrage tabagique pour ceux qui veulent arrter de fumer ou pour ceux qui ont une consommation rgulire et qui veulent fumer bio. Cet ersatz de tabac  rouler au got pic est donc idal pour vos roules, vos tubes ou vos joints (mme si cest illgal (enfin, plus pour longtemps, si vous voulez mon avis)). Pour lanecdote, cest ce substitut de tabac qui est propos dans tous les coffee shop dAmsterdam depuis linterdiction de la consommation de tabac dans les lieux publics.

----------


## Zirak

> noter aussi qu'on n'est pas oblig d'utiliser du tabac pour fumer. L'eucalyptus ou le tilleul (puisque tu en parlais) fonctionnent bien aussi. C'est mauvais pour la sant, a pue, mais au moins on n'est pas accro. Si on a juste envie de fumer le soir ou le week-end, on peut.


Par contre faut faire attention quand mme  certaines alternatives, typiquement les fameux bids indien (qui ne sont pas  l'eucalyptus d'ailleurs), ont une teneur en nicotine et en goudron plus leve que pour une cigarette "normale".

----------


## fredoche

> a a t vite abandonn parce que la situation tait pire, les franais achetaient de la drogue dans la rue.
> Ou alors certaines villes vers les frontires continuent d'interdire aux trangers.
> En tout cas il n'y a pas de problme  Amsterdam, tu montres ta carte d'identit en entrant et a passe.


Ca n'a pas t abandonn, c'est la libert de chaque municipalit d'appliquer ou non cette rglementation. Bois-le-Duc est  distance des frontires par exemple
Ce n'est pas un problme franco-nerlandais, toutes les nationalits europennes voir mondiales sont concernes. Les allemands sont aussi frontaliers des pays-bas et les fumeurs amateurs de la qualit et de la varit propose en coffee-shop.

----------


## fanmanga

Regardez cette article sur futurascience ils disent que c'est bien contre la  maladie d'Alzheimer et pour les personnes gs. 

https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...s-agees-70278/

----------


## Neckara

Quand je lis "des tudes scientifiques disent que", sans que ces tudes soient cites, je pars du principe que ces tudes n'existent tout simplement pas.

Je n'ai aucune ide du protocole utilis, de la taille de l'chantillon, de ce que ces tudes disent rellement, si elles ont t publies, ou si elles existent rellement.



D'ailleurs, chose intressante dans l'article :



> De l'avis des scientifiques en effet, fumer un joint est plus nfaste que bnfique.

----------


## fanmanga

Car en le mlange avec autres substances pour avoir plus de poids. 

Notez toutefois que ce n'est pas demain que l'on verra le personnel des Ehpad proposer  nos seniors de faire tourner un pt'. De l'avis des scientifiques en effet, fumer un joint est plus nfaste que bnfique. Pour profiter des bienfaits du cannabis, mieux vaut le consommer sous forme de tisane, de vaporisateur, de spray buccal ou mme de mdicament  base de THC de synthse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand je lis "des tudes scientifiques disent que", sans que ces tudes soient cites


Bon sinon il y a des articles comme a, par exemple :
Daily dose of cannabis extract could reverse brain's decline in old age, study suggests
Qui cite a :
A chronic low dose of Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) restores cognitive function in old mice
Il y a peut tre moyen d'avoir des infos depuis le deuxime lien.

Le truc chiant dans les tudes c'est qu'ils prennent une molcule prcise.
Alors que dans la vraie vie a n'existe pas...
C'est bien qu'on prouve que le THC a de nombreuses proprits intressantes, mais ce serait plus intressant de faire des tests avec des vraies fleurs.
Pour avoir la synergie de toutes les molcules.
Lindustrie pharmaceutique veut vendre du THC de synthse et c'est horrible.




> Ca n'a pas t abandonn, c'est la libert de chaque municipalit d'appliquer ou non cette rglementation. (...) Les allemands sont aussi frontaliers des pays-bas et les fumeurs amateurs de la qualit et de la varit propose en coffee-shop.


J'aimerais bien voir les statistiques, si a se trouve le tourisme du cannabis aux Pays Bas est principalement franais ^^  ::mrgreen:: 
Je me demande si des tudes sur la nationalits des personnes dans les coffee shop ont t ralis.

En tout cas interdire les coffee-shop aux trangers est contre productif, les nuisances augmentent quand c'est illgal...

----------


## Neckara

> Bon sinon il y a des articles comme a, par exemple :
> Daily dose of cannabis extract could reverse brain's decline in old age, study suggests
> Qui cite a :
> A chronic low dose of Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) restores cognitive function in old mice
> Il y a peut tre moyen d'avoir des infos depuis le deuxime lien.


Je ne l'ai pas prcis, mais quand il faut payer pour voir une tudes... cela revient au mme pour moi : si je ne peux pas la lire, elle n'existe pas.




> Le truc chiant dans les tudes c'est qu'ils prennent une molcule prcise.


Comment veux-tu arriver  connatre l'effet d'une molcule si tu ne la testes pas d'abord de manire isole ?




> Alors que dans la vraie vie a n'existe pas...


Dingue quand mme, ils ont russi  injecter une substance qui n'existe pas dans des souris.  ::roll:: 




> C'est bien qu'on prouve que le THC a de nombreuses proprits intressantes, mais ce serait plus intressant de faire des tests avec des vraies fleurs.


Le mieux, ce serait que les souris puisse fumer leurs propres ptards. Bien sr fait  partir de cannabis bio, cultivs par leurs propres soin. En plus c'est gnial, les souris pourrait se faire des vtements avec le chanvre, et on pourrait mettre des taxes, comme a on aura plus de chercheurs pay  faire de la rpression sur ces pauvres souris.

Bon, je mgare l.


Le but est de proposer des mdicaments, c'est  dire une substance dont on en contrle le contenu et les effets, et au possible, en rduisant les effets secondaires.




> Pour avoir la synergie de toutes les molcules.


Synergie, qui n'a pas ncessairement que des effets positifs...




> Lindustrie pharmaceutique veut vendre du THC de synthse et c'est horrible.


Pourquoi ?

N'es-tu pas content d'avoir, e.g. de l'aspirine de synthse qui ne t'attaqueras pas autant l'estomac que le produit original ?

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> N'es-tu pas content d'avoir, e.g. de l'aspirine de synthse qui ne t'attaqueras pas autant l'estomac que le produit original ?


Et non, parce qu'au final, Ryu il s'en fou des malades et de l'aspect thrapeutique, ce sont juste que excuses pour appuyer son discours de lgalisation.

Que a rapporte de l'argent  l'tat, que a diminue le trafic, qu'il y ait plus ou moins de gens qui deviennent accro (cf son discours sur la lgalisation de toutes les drogues) ou que l'on fabrique X molcules pouvant tout gurir, au final, a lui passe au dessus de la tte, lui tout ce qu'il veut, c'est que a soit lgalis pour pouvoir ouvrir son coffee en France.

Tout le reste, c'est du vent.  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dingue quand mme, ils ont russi  injecter une substance qui n'existe pas dans des souris.


a n'existe pas  l'tat naturel, le THC pure a ne pousse pas sur les arbres...

En fait a me rappel cet extrait de documentaire :


Si on t'injecte que du THC, c'est dprimant, a peut rendre paranoaque un peu.
Alors que THC + d'autres trucs, a ce passe beaucoup mieux.

Le film complet c'est a :






> Le mieux, ce serait que les souris puisse fumer leurs propres ptards


Ben en fait on pourrait donner des fleurs  manger aux souris.
Mais bon  la limite tester le THC pure sur des souris, pourquoi pas, par contre vendre du THC pure a ferait chier, parce qu'il y a mieux dans la nature.




> Le but est de proposer des mdicaments, c'est  dire une substance dont on en contrle le contenu et les effets, et au possible, en rduisant les effets secondaires.


Tu parles...
L'industrie pharmaceutique ne vend que de la merde.
Il y aura toujours plus d'effets ngatifs avec du THC pure qu'avec du vrai cannabis.




> Synergie, qui n'a pas ncessairement que des effets positifs...


Peut tre, mais il y a un paquet de molcule dans le cannabis qui est bon pour l'organisme.
Cannabis VS THC pure, ce serait comme comparer un grand vin, avec de l'alcool  90.




> N'es-tu pas content d'avoir, e.g. de l'aspirine de synthse qui ne t'attaqueras pas autant l'estomac que le produit original ?


Il m'arrive de prendre de l'efferalgan, mais j'essaie d'viter le plus possible.
J'ai pas confiance dans l'industrie pharmaceutique.
Souvent les mdicaments ne font que masquer les symptmes, alors qu'un symptme c'est positif c'est ton corps qui t'informes que quelque chose ne va pas.
Les mdicaments ne s'attaquent pas  la cause du problme, ils masquent juste des informations.




> c'est que a soit lgalis pour pouvoir ouvrir son coffee en France.


Je suis plus intress par la culture que la vente...

Mais pourquoi se faire chier  dvelopper des mdicaments en copiant le cannabis, alors qu'on pourrait donner du cannabis directement ?
Il y aurait moins d'effet secondaire.
Mais les ministres sont pote avec l'industrie pharmaceutique...

Le but de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de faire de l'argent et donc de vous garder malade le plus longtemps possible (bon l c'est hors sujet, mais c'tait juste pour dire que la gurison c'est pas leur objectif premier).
Ils doivent se faire la blinde de thune grce aux cancers.

----------


## Neckara

J'ai autre chose  faire en ce moment que de regarder tes vidos Youtube, d'autant plus au vu des changes qu'on a dj pu avoir avec toi.




> a n'existe pas  l'tat naturel, le THC pure a ne pousse pas sur les arbres...


Et ?




> Mais bon  la limite tester le THC pure sur des souris, pourquoi pas, par contre vendre du THC pure a ferait chier, parce qu'il y a mieux dans la nature.


Qui a parl de vente pure de THC ?




> L'industrie pharmaceutique ne vend que de la merde.


Merde que tu es bien content d'avoir quand tu es malade.




> Il y aura toujours plus d'effets ngatifs avec du THC pure qu'avec du vrai cannabis.


Et tu le tiens d'o a ?




> Peut tre, mais il y a un paquet de molcule dans le cannabis qui est bon pour l'organisme.


Et bien justement... on cherche  les isoler...




> Souvent les mdicaments ne font que masquer les symptmes, alors qu'un symptme c'est positif c'est ton corps qui t'informes que quelque chose ne va pas.


N'importe quoi.

La mort est un symptme qu'on est bien content de "masquer". De mme, on est bien content d'avoir des anti-douleur.

Les symptmes, c'est pas magique, parfois ils peuvent avoir des effets ngatifs pouvant conduire jusqu' la mort. Parfois ils semballent, etc.




> Les mdicaments ne s'attaquent pas  la cause du problme, ils masquent juste des informations.


N'importe quoi.

Et c'est quoi la cause du problme ? Une fluctuation de ton flux de chakra cosmique qui est rentr en symbiose avec l'nergie quantique de ton Khi ?




> Mais pourquoi se faire chier  dvelopper des mdicaments en copiant le cannabis, alors qu'on pourrait donner du cannabis directement ?


Justement pour rduire les effets secondaires, et en contrler les effets.




> Il y aurait moins d'effet secondaire.


Justement, non.




> Le but de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de faire de l'argent et donc de vous garder malade le plus longtemps possible (bon l c'est hors sujet, mais c'tait juste pour dire que la gurison c'est pas leur objectif premier).


Non, justement car si l'un dcouvre un remde, il prendra toutes les parts de march  sa concurrence...


Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus grave, les propos dlirants de Ryu, ou de voir qu'il y a au moins 2 personnes du forum qui le suivent dans ses dlires...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est quoi la cause du problme ?


Ben a dpend, a peut venir de plein de trucs.
Mais en gros c'est le mode de vie.

Mais en gros, voil ce qu'il ce passe :
- Vous avez une tension plus lev que la moyenne, prenez ce mdicament
- Vous avez un taux de cholestrol plus lev que la moyenne, prenez ce mdicament
- Vous avez du mal  dormir, prenez ce mdicament
- Vous tes stress, prenez ce mdicament
- Vous tes dprim, prenez ce mdicament
- Ce mdicament vous donne des effets secondaires, prenez cet autre mdicament pour diminuer les effets secondaires du premier mdicament
etc.

Moi j'ai envie de dire, bougez vous le cul (faites du sport) et arrter de manger autant de merde (arrtez les plats prpar, et mangez plus de fruit et de lgumes).




> Non, justement car si l'un dcouvre un remde, il prendra toutes les parts de march  sa concurrence...


Les plus grosse boites pharmaceutique peuvent acheter les petites entreprises qui ont des rsultats prometteurs.
Les grosses entreprises pharmaceutiques peuvent s'entendre pour ne pas sortir de remde trop vite.

Y'en a qui disent que le cancer fait vivre plus de gens qu'il n'en tue.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis plus intress par la culture que la vente...


Bah y'a rien qui t'en empche ds aujourd'hui alors, vu que tu ne fumes pas, et que ce n'est pas la vente qui t'intresse, tu te fais pousser 2 ou 3 pieds dont tu t'occupe comme des bonza, et problme rsolu, pas besoin de lgaliser dans tout le pays.





> Mais pourquoi se faire chier  dvelopper des mdicaments en copiant le cannabis, alors qu'on pourrait donner du cannabis directement ?
> *Il y aurait moins d'effet secondaire.*
> Mais les ministres sont pote avec l'industrie pharmaceutique...


Bah non, c'est plutt l'inverse en fait... En isolant certaines molcules, tu pourrais avoir l'effet de soin ou anti-douleur sans avoir les aspects de dfonce, de fatigue, de faim, ou autres...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah y'a rien qui t'en empche ds aujourd'hui


Ben si, en France la lgislation est extremement dure.
Cannabis en France - Lgislation



> Quant  la production, mme pour usage personnel, celle-ci est passible d'une peine maximale de vingt ans de rclusion criminelle ou d'une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 7 500 000 euros (Art. 222-35 du Code pnal). Mais, comme pour les faits de consommation  simple , l'opportunit des poursuites pnales appartient au procureur, et l'apprciation de la peine appartient au juge, ce qui fait que les sanctions maximales ne sont jamais infliges, sauf en cas de production quasi-industrielle.


Le maximum c'est *20 ans de prison*.

Donc je ne peux pas essayer (ou alors des varits avec moins de 0,2% de THC donc aucun intrt...).




> En isolant certaines molcules, tu pourrais avoir l'effet de soin ou anti-douleur sans avoir les aspects de dfonce, de fatigue, de faim, ou autres...


Moi je pense que la science est encore loin de comprendre vraiment comment a marche.
Je pense que la synergie de toutes les molcules apporte plus que l'effet d'une seule molcule.
Si vous ne voulez pas de dfonce, consommer des varits forte en CBD et trs faible en THC.
Toutes les molcules prsentent dans le cannabis sont fait pour marcher ensemble.

En gros ce que je dis c'est que la science ne fera jamais du lait en poudre aussi intressant que le lait maternelle et que la culture hydroponique et aroponique ne sera jamais aussi bien que la culture en terre, que l'engrais chimique manque de plein de micro nutriments (c'est pas juste Azote, Phosphore, Potassium) , parce qu'il y a encore plein de choses que la science ne matrise pas. La science ne peut pas battre la nature.

Et la science fait trop dexpriences sur les souris, on devrait prendre des cobayes humain, ce serait plus prcis.
Parce que ce qui marche sur une souris ne fonctionne pas forcment sur un humain.
Mme si la proximit gntique est de 80%.
Bon aprs les rats de laboratoire ne cotent rien...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc je ne peux pas essayer (ou alors des varits avec moins de 0,2% de THC donc aucun intrt...).


 ::weird::  Si ce n'est ni pour consommer, ni pour vendre, qu'est-ce que a change qu'il y ait moins de 0.2% de THC ? 




> Moi je pense que la science est encore loin de comprendre vraiment comment a marche.


Moi, je pense que Ryu est trs trs loin de comprendre...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Mais en gros c'est le mode de vie.


Je suis d'accord pour dire que le mode de vie est un facteur important sur la sant des personnes, mais il ne faut pas non plus dire n'importe quoi.

Certaines maladies sont gntiques, d'autres sont dues  des virus/infections, d'autres  des accidents, et d'autres encore  pas de chance.


Gnralement, on ne fait pas que donner un mdicament, mais on donne aussi des recommandations pour ne pas aggraver la situation (e.g. aliments  viter).

Le stress ou la dprime, cela peut conduire au suicide. Or un mode de vie, ou un tat d'esprit, ne se soigne pas d'un claquement de doigt. D'o l'importance d'avoir des mdicaments pour viter le pire pendant cette priode de transition.


Ce serait bien d'arrter de sortir des conneries alors que tu ne connat rien au monde mdical. Et surtout d'inciter des personnes  ne pas se soigner sur la seule base de tes lucubrations.
On a dj eu des morts avec ce genre de conneries, o des personnes influenables ont refus de se soigner (ou ont arrt de se soigner) aprs avoir cout un imbcile ignare et irresponsable dans ton genre.





> Moi j'ai envie de dire, bougez vous le cul (faites du sport) et arrter de manger autant de merde (arrtez les plats prpar, et mangez plus de fruit et de lgumes).


Ce qui est loin d'tre suffisant pour soigner toutes les maladies.




> Y'en a qui disent que le cancer fait vivre plus de gens qu'il n'en tue.


"Y'en a qui disent"...

Y'en a aussi qui disent n'importe quoi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi j'ai envie de dire, bougez vous le cul (faites du sport)


Heu ! Je fais comment moi ? Le sport est dangereux pour mon tat de sant, alors, dites-moi Docteur Ryu : je fais quoi ?
Oui, je sais, c'est ma faute si j'ai cette maladie gntique qui fait que je me casse les os qui sont comme du verre, qui vient de feu ma maman qui la tenait de feu son papa (accessoirement mon grand-papa), mais comme y a rien qui puisse la soigner, je fais comment pour garder le reste en bone* sant ?

*) attention jeu de mots tordu.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Gnralement, on ne fait pas que donner un mdicament, mais on donne aussi des recommandations pour ne pas aggraver la situation (e.g. aliments  viter).


Il y a des patients qui n'en ont rien  foutre, ils veulent juste prendre une pilule et se sentir mieux.
Mme si on leur dit qu'elle est la source du problme, ils ne veulent pas changer.
L'industrie pharmaceutique adore ces gens, ils vont consommer des cachets comme des cons.




> Le stress ou la dprime, cela peut conduire au suicide.


Ben au moins aprs ils ne souffriront plus ^^ (l'humour noire c'est toujours sympa)
Le suicide est la deuxime cause de mortalit chez les 15-14 ans, il doit y avoir un problme dans notre socit pour que a ce passe comme a.




> Or un mode de vie, ou un tat d'esprit, ne se soigne pas d'un claquement de doigt. D'o l'importance d'avoir des mdicaments pour viter le pire pendant cette priode de transition.


Ya une concidence sympa, c'est que le cannabis est bon pour lutter contre le stress et la dpression d'aprs certaines tudes.
De la marijuana contre la dpression



> Ici, des scientifiques de l'Institut de recherche sur les addictions de luniversit de Buffalo ont tudi la relation entre le stress chronique, la dpression, et les endocannabinodes chez l'animal. Le stress chronique est une cause majeure de dpression. Or, certaines personnes qui ont eu un trouble de stress post-traumatique (aprs un vnement grave par exemple) ont dit avoir t soulages par de la marijuana. D'o l'ide que les cannabinodes influencent les comportements dpressifs.





> Et surtout d'inciter des personnes  ne pas se soigner sur la seule base de tes lucubrations.


J'incite rien du tout.
Je dis juste que personnellement je dteste l'industrie pharmaceutique, je sais qu'elle sauve beaucoup de vies, qu'il y a beaucoup d'effet positif, mais il y a galement de l'abus, elle est l pour faire du fric.
J'ai jamais dis  quelqu'un de ne pas prendre de mdicament.




> On a dj eu des morts avec ce genre de conneries, o des personnes influenables ont refus de se soigner


Ben c'est bien... Qu'est-ce que j'en ai  foutre ?
Aussi bien tout le monde meurt un jour...
Prendre des cachets ne va pas te faire vivre ternellement.

 ce compte l je peux dire que des gens sont mort  cause des mdicaments...
Il n'y a qu'a regarder le Fentanyl par exemple.
Il y a plein de femmes qui se suicident en essayant de faire une overdose de mdicament. (rien que prendre 8g de paractamol d'un coup, a peut tuer)




> Ce qui est loin d'tre suffisant pour soigner toutes les maladies.


Le problme c'est qu'on prescris des mdicaments trop facilement (bon aprs il y a des gens un peu hypocondriaque).
Il y a des gens qui prennent des mdicaments (contre la tension par exemple) alors qu'ils pourraient s'en passer.
Mais ils font bien comme ils veulent, c'est leur vie, moi je m'en fous.




> "Y'en a qui disent"...


Ben quoi c'est vrai, j'ai fais des recherches et effectivement cette phrase existe, je ne l'ai pas invent.
C'est peut tre une connerie, mais a ne change rien.
Perso je ne pense pas que ce soit vrai,  mon avis il y a plus de gens qui meurent du cancer, le cancer touche de plus en plus de monde.
Par contre il y a des gens qui gagnent des milliards grce au cancer.
Augmentation du prix des traitements contre le cancer : vers des ingalits entre patients ?
Cancer: La hausse des prix est devenue intenable




> Si ce n'est ni pour consommer, ni pour vendre, qu'est-ce que a change qu'il y ait moins de 0.2% de THC ?


C'est du chanvre pour l'industrie, ce ne sont pas des belles plantes, a ne fait pas des femelles avec des grosses ttes.
Et de toute faon le but serait d'en vivre.
Donc il faut que a ait de la valeur, donc un "fort" taux de THC, ou de CBD pour du thrapeutique  la limite...




> Heu ! Je fais comment moi ?


J'ai bien une rponse mais je crois que ce serait hors charte. ^^

----------


## Neckara

> Heu ! Je fais comment moi ? Le sport est dangereux pour mon tat de sant, alors, dites-moi Docteur Ryu : je fais quoi ?


Rhoo faut suivre aussi !

Taka fumer des lgumes et manger du cannabis !

----------


## Zirak

> Ben si, en France la lgislation est extremement dure.
> 
> Le maximum c'est *20 ans de prison*.
> 
> Donc je ne peux pas essayer (ou alors des varits avec moins de 0,2% de THC donc aucun intrt...).


Non mais on s'en fou de a, c'est ce que tu risques si tu te fais prendre...

Si toi tu ne fumes pas, et que tu ne comptes pas revendre ta rcolte,  moins que tu ais d'autres activits illgales qui pourraient pousser les forces de l'ordre  faire une perquisition chez toi, je ne vois pas trop comment la police pourrait dcouvrir que tu fais pousser 2 pieds de beuh chez toi et que tu finisse en prison ???

Et puis bon,  moins d'avoir 500 pieds dans ton appart, je doute que tu fasses 20 ans de prison hein... Aprs c'est sr que si pour ton "plaisir de cultiver", il te faut un hangar gros comme un terrain de foot, c'est dj plus risqu, mais bon, arriv  ce niveau l, je doute fortement que cela soit juste pour le plaisir de cultiver...

----------


## Neckara

> L'industrie pharmaceutique adore ces gens, ils vont consommer des cachets comme des cons.


Les pompes funbres adorent encore mieux les gens qui ne vont pas consommer de cachets...




> Le suicide est la deuxime cause de mortalit chez les 15-14 ans, il doit y avoir un problme dans notre socit pour que a ce passe comme a.


Ou tout simplement parce que l'adolescence, c'est une explosion d'hormones, avec tout ce que cela implique ?




> Il y a plein de femmes qui se suicident en essayant de faire une overdose de mdicament. (rien que prendre 8g de paractamol d'un coup, a peut tuer)


Chose assez marrante, c'est que justement, elles ont des taux de russite de suicide bien plus faible que les hommes, qui eux ont une prfrence pour des mthodes plus efficaces.




> Le problme c'est qu'on prescris des mdicaments trop facilement (bon aprs il y a des gens un peu hypocondriaque).


Quel est donc le rapport avec ce dont on parle ici ?




> Mais ils font bien comme ils veulent, c'est leur vie, moi je m'en fous.


Tu t'en fous, mais tu en parles.




> C'est peut tre une connerie, mais a ne change rien.
> Perso je ne pense pas que ce soit vrai, [...]


Ryu rsum en deux phrases...

Si c'est peut-tre une connerie, si tu ne penses pas que ce soit vrai... ben le dit pas...

----------


## Zirak

> Si c'est peut-tre une connerie, si tu ne penses pas que ce soit vrai... ben le dit pas...


Je plussois car rien que ce passage le mrite.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis bon,  moins d'avoir 500 pieds dans ton appart, je doute que tu fasses 20 ans de prison hein...


D'accord, mais dans le doute, il vaut mieux ne prendre aucun risque.
Personne ne doit essayer de consommer ou cultiver du cannabis, mme pour sa consommation personnelle.




> Les pompes funbres adorent encore mieux les gens qui ne vont pas consommer de cachets...


Les gens qui prennent des cachets meurent galement...




> Ou tout simplement parce que l'adolescence, c'est une explosion d'hormones, avec tout ce que cela implique ?


Si c'tait purement hormonale, le taux de suicide serait le mme  toutes les poques.

De 1968  1998 a n'augmente pas vraiment :
Lvolution des suicides sur longue priode : le rle des effets dge, de date et de gnration
Mais apparemment dernirement a bouge un peu :
Pourquoi le nombre de suicides chez les jeunes augmente-t-il ces dernires annes ?




> Chose assez marrante, c'est que justement, elles ont des taux de russite de suicide bien plus faible que les hommes, qui eux ont une prfrence pour des mthodes plus efficaces.


Ouais effectivement les hommes font moins de tentatives mais se loupent moins.




> Si c'est peut-tre une connerie, si tu ne penses pas que ce soit vrai... ben le dit pas...


C'tait pour le symbole...
Ce que a signifie c'est que le cancer est une industrie qui donne du travail  normment de monde.
Et qui rapporte des milliards  certaines personnes.

Le nombre de gens qui meurent du cancer est norme, et il est augmentation.

Pour moi l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est a :
Etats-Unis : il augmente le prix d'un mdicament de 5.500% pour "faire de bons bnfices"



> Le comprim de pyrimthamine (Daraprim) est ainsi pass du jour au lendemain de 13,5 dollars  750 dollars... pour un cot de production de 1 dollar.


Martin Shkreli, ou la chute d'un "bad boy" de l'industrie pharmaceutique



> Martin Shkreli a t jug coupable de fraudes lorsqu'il dirigeait deux fonds d'investissement spcialiss dans la sant, et de manipulations sur les actions de la biotech Retrophin. Retour sur le parcours sulfureux de ce financier ancien dirigeant de socits pharmaceutiques.

----------


## Neckara

> Les gens qui prennent des cachets meurent galement...


Oui, mais plus tard...

Il vaut mieux avoir 10 maintenant, que 10 dans 20 ans.




> Mais apparemment dernirement a bouge un peu :
> Pourquoi le nombre de suicides chez les jeunes augmente-t-il ces dernires annes ?


Cela ne nous apprend pas grand chose.




> Ce que a signifie c'est que le cancer est une industrie qui donne du travail  normment de monde.
> Et qui rapporte des milliards  certaines personnes.


Et bien justement, imagine qu'une personne trouve un remde miracle, il se ferait une jolie petite fortune tout en liminant sa concurrence.




> Le nombre de gens qui meurent du cancer est norme, et il est augmentation.


Parce qu'on est de plus en plus nombreux, mais aussi parce qu'on meurt moins d'autres choses.

----------


## Zirak

> Les gens qui prennent des cachets meurent galement...


Et ceux qui consomment du cannabis aussi...  ::aie:: 

En fait, c'est les pompes funbres les plus gros salauds, ils se gavent sur le dos de tout le monde, tu devrais faire un topic pour les critiquer Ryu, en plus il n'y a jamais personne qui dit du mal d'eux ! 





> Ouais effectivement les hommes font moins de tentatives mais se loupent moins.


Ah bah c'est sr que quand tu as russi  te suicider, c'est plus difficile de refaire une tentative de suicide.  ::mouarf:: 





> Pour moi l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est a :
> Etats-Unis : il augmente le prix d'un mdicament de 5.500% pour "faire de bons bnfices"


Comme tu le disais l'autre jour, il faut tre moins manichen.

Bien sr que comme pour n'importe quel sujet, tu vas avoir dans l'industrie pharmaceutique des salauds qui vont en profiter pour se gaver; des mecs immoraux, il y en a partout. Mais  ct de a il ne faut pas oublier tout ceux qui font honntement leur boulot (car c'est pas toute la chane de A  Z qui profite de ces bnfices), et qui sauvent des milliers / millions de vies au fil des ans. Que cela soit toi directement ou quelqu'un de ta famille ou parmi tes amis, il y a surement plus de personnes que tu crois qui ont bnfici de l'industrie pharmaceutique, et qui sont peut-tre encore l pour te parler aujourd'hui grce  elle.

----------


## Neckara

> En fait, c'est les pompes funbres les plus gros salauds, ils se gavent sur le dos de tout le monde, tu devrais faire un topic pour les critiquer Ryu, en plus il n'y a jamais personne qui dit du mal d'eux !


En mme temps, j'ai jamais vu un seul client mcontent.

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps, j'ai jamais vu un seul client mcontent.


Seulement parce que c'est un lobby puissant, les mdias mainstream ne remontrent pas les plaintes...  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Seulement parce que c'est un lobby puissant, les mdias mainstream ne remontrent pas les plaintes...


En plus d'aprs des sources non-officielle, la plupart du temps les preuves sont enterres (y en a aussi qui font tout cramer, mais c'est moins discret je trouve), c'est une honte que personne ne ragisse.

----------


## Neckara

> [...], c'est une honte que personne ne ragisse.


C'est surtout qu'il y a une loi de l'omerta qui rgne, impossible d'avoir un tmoignage d'un ancien client... ils restent muets comme des tombes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien justement, imagine qu'une personne trouve un remde miracle, il se ferait une jolie petite fortune tout en liminant sa concurrence.


a dpend comment on compte.
Parce qu'une personne qui consomme beaucoup de mdicaments pendant 20 ans, va plus dpenser qu'une personne qui va faire une cure puis tre guri.
Les cancreux finissent par prendre 10 cachets par jour, voir plus...




> Parce qu'on est de plus en plus nombreux, mais aussi parce qu'on meurt moins d'autres choses.


Non mais mme le nombre de cancer par 100 000/personnes augmente.
"On meurt moins d'autres choses" ! lol

Heureusement qu'il y a le cancer sinon elle serait morte d'une faon encore pire :
Tmoignage : "Ma fille de 7 ans a t emporte par une tumeur au cerveau"
Bon alors l c'tait mal dit.

Et je voulais rappeler a aussi :
Lesprance de vie recule en France. Pourquoi cette baisse soudaine ?
Selon comment on regarde, les franais taient en meilleur sant dans les annes 60 qu'aujourd'hui.
La nourriture tait moins cancrigne car plus naturelle (OGM, additif), l'air tait moins pollu.

Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'aujourd'hui il y a plus d'hyperactifs et d'autistes qu'avant ?
Il y a aussi les maladies auto immune qui semblent augmenter.




> En fait, c'est les pompes funbres les plus gros salauds, ils se gavent sur le dos de tout le monde


Ils sont ncessaire, mais parfois il y a de l'abus, ce sont des commerciaux qui veulent faire de l'argent, donc il y a certaine pratiques pas trs thique parfois.
Ils se font de l'argent sur le malheur des autres, a doit tre difficile comme job.






> Ah bah c'est sr que quand tu as russi  te suicider, c'est plus difficile de refaire une tentative de suicide.


Le point  noter c'est que les femmes sont moins dou que les hommes pour mettre fin  leur vie.
Peut tre que certaines femmes font des "appelles  l'aide".




> Bien sr que comme pour n'importe quel sujet, tu vas avoir dans l'industrie pharmaceutique des salauds qui vont en profiter pour se gaver; des mecs immoraux, il y en a partout. Mais  ct de a il ne faut pas oublier tout ceux qui font honntement leur boulot


Le problme c'est qu'en ce moment les salauds ont plus de pouvoir que les honntes...

L on voit que c'est n'importe quoi, avec les 11 vaccins obligatoire, par exemple, alors que 3 c'tait trs bien.
Avant que'on impose cette loi aux franais, un laboratoire a arrt de produire le DT Polio, forant ainsi les franais a achet un vaccin contenant plus de 3 virus. (on le trouvait toujours en Suisse par contre)

Les 11 vaccins cotent plus que les 3 vaccins.
BIENTT 11 VACCINS OBLIGATOIRES : QUEL SERAIT LE SURCOT POUR LES PATIENTS ?



> Rendre obligatoire 8 vaccins supplmentaires entranerait *une hausse des dpenses de 245 euros pendant les 18 premiers mois du nourrisson*, selon nos calculs. Mais ce surcot serait pris en charge par la Scu et la grande majorit des complmentaires sant.


Des ministres viennent de l'industrie pharmaceutique et rendent service  leur ancien pote (comme l'a fait Roselyne Bachelot par exemple).
On creuse la SECU pour enrichir l'industrie pharmaceutique.
On a pas besoin de 8 vaccins de plus...




> En mme temps, j'ai jamais vu un seul client mcontent.


Le client des pompes funbres n'est pas le dfun, mais sa famille.
Donc si, il y a eu des mcontents, qui trouvent que le prix des cercueils est abus, par exemple.

Il y a eu une tentative de cercueil en carton, mais a n'a pas march :
Flop du cercueil en carton :  Etre des fers de lance

----------


## Neckara

> Parce qu'une personne qui consomme beaucoup de mdicaments pendant 20 ans, va plus dpenser qu'une personne qui va faire une cure puis tre guri.


Et si tu vends ta cure pour le prix de 20 ans de mdicaments ?




> "On meurt moins d'autres choses" ! lol


lol xpdr ptdr

Non, l'augmentation de l'esprance de vie, la diminution de la mortalit infantile, l'avance de la mdecine, j'ai d le rver, au temps pour moi.




> Lesprance de vie recule en France. Pourquoi cette baisse soudaine ?
> Selon comment on regarde, les franais taient en meilleur sant dans les annes 60 qu'aujourd'hui.
> La nourriture tait moins cancrigne car plus naturelle (OGM, additif), l'air tait moins pollu.


Et moi je lis qu'ils expliquent cela par la grippe et la canicule, en revanche je ne lis pas que les franais auraient t en meilleur sant dans les annes 60.

Srieusement, va falloir apprendre  lire.




> Selon comment on regarde


Le problme est que tu regardes d'une manire trs "spciale".

Mais cela doit tre techniquement vrai 

.




> Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'aujourd'hui il y a plus d'hyperactifs et d'autistes qu'avant ?
> Il y a aussi les maladies auto immune qui semblent augmenter.


Les malades, ou les personnes diagnostiques et soignes ?





> Le point  noter c'est que les femmes sont moins dou que les hommes pour mettre fin  leur vie.


Ah les femmes, incapables de faire quoi que ce soit correctement.




> L on voit que c'est n'importe quoi, avec les 11 vaccins obligatoire, par exemple, alors que 3 c'tait trs bien.


C'est tellement n'importe quoi d'empcher des pidmies qui faisaient des millions de morts...




> Les 11 vaccins cotent plus que les 3 vaccins.


Et 3 vaccins a cote plus que 0 vaccins.




> On a pas besoin de 8 vaccins de plus...


Ryu, expert et docteur en immunologie, virologie, et toutologie.




> Le client des pompes funbres n'est pas le dfun, mais sa famille.
> Donc si, il y a eu des mcontents, qui trouvent que le prix des cercueils est abus, par exemple.


Si tu n'es mme pas capable de comprendre de simples petites blagues de ce genre... comment peux-tu avoir la prtention de comprendre des sujets autrement plus complexes dont on discute ici ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si tu vends ta cure pour le prix de 20 ans de mdicaments ?


Mme l'industrie pharmaceutique n'est pas assez salope pour faire a...
Enfin jespre.

Pour moi le concept "Garder les gens malades le plus longtemps possible" est appliqu.
Ils en sont mme au niveau au dessus "Comment faire pour que des gens en pleine forme consomment des mdicaments".
Leur but c'est de vendre et ils y arrivent trs bien.

Un jour en France a fonctionnera comme aux USA.
Chaque vnement naturel, sera vendu comme le symptme d'une maladie grave "Vous vous sentez parfois fatigu ? C'est peut tre un signe de dpression, consultez votre mdecin", "Votre enfant cours parfois ? C'est sans doute un signe d'hyperactivit, consultez votre mdecin", "Votre enfant n'est pas concentr  l'cole, il a besoin de drogue, consultez votre mdecin", etc.




> Non, l'augmentation de l'esprance de vie, la diminution de la mortalit infantile, l'avance de la mdecine, j'ai d le rver, au temps pour moi.


Les gnrations futur pourront constater, j'ai la conviction que lesprance de vie  pass son apoge, les enfants n en 2000 vivront en moyenne moins longtemps que leur grands parents.
Il faudrait faire un bon de 80 ans pour avoir les rsultats, si tout va bien, on sera tous morts d'ici l...




> en revanche je ne lis pas que les franais auraient t en meilleur sant dans les annes 60.


C'est pas dans l'article c'est moi qui l'ai rajout.
Aujourd'hui nous n'avons pas un mode de vie sain, la bouffe industrielle est cancrigne.
Il ne faut pas oublier que l'OGM le plus utilis permet aux plantes de rsister au Round Up, donc les rcoltes sont blind de pesticide.




> Les malades, ou les personnes diagnostiques et soignes ?


Le nombre de malades augmente.
Il y a plus d'autistes aujourd'hui qu'avant. (le message officiel c'est "Avant on ne les diagnostiquaient pas"...)




> Ah les femmes, incapables de faire quoi que ce soit correctement.


Les femmes sont meilleures que les hommes dans plein de domaines.
Le suicide n'en fait pas parti...




> C'est tellement n'importe quoi d'empcher des pidmies qui faisaient des millions de morts...


Des millions d'enfants sont mort en France de ces maladies rcemment ?
lhaemophilus influenzae B ;la coqueluche ;lhpatite B ;la rougeole ;les oreillons ;la rubole ;le mningocoque C ;le pneumocoque.
De toute faon, il y a un truc qu'on appelle "Systme Immunitaire" et il nous permet de nous dfendre. (bon je sais qu'en principe les vaccins servent  apprendre au systme immunitaire  lutter contre certains virus), mais l il y a clairement de l'abus.
11 vaccins chez un bb de moins de 2 ans...
a va tre quoi la suite ? 34 vaccins ?




> Si tu n'es mme pas capable de comprendre de simples petites blagues de ce genre...


Je n'aime que les blagues qui fonctionnent sous tous les angles, l cette blague ne marche pas car le client n'est pas le dfunt.

Par exemple :
J'ai mang un plat halal  base de pomme de terre : de la pure muslim.
It works on so many levels.

Ou :
Quand je vois un grand oiseau blanc de la famille des Anatidae sur un lac, je me dis que a doit tre un cygne. (quoi que l c'est un peu controvers)

J'aime pas l'humour d'Arthur et de Gad Elmaleh par exemple.

----------


## Invit

> *
> Des millions d'enfants sont mort en France de ces maladies rcemment ?*
> lhaemophilus influenzae B ;la coqueluche ;lhpatite B ;la rougeole ;les oreillons ;la rubole ;le mningocoque C ;le pneumocoque.
> De toute faon, il y a un truc qu'on appelle "Systme Immunitaire" et il nous permet de nous dfendre. (bon je sais qu'en principe les vaccins servent  apprendre au systme immunitaire  lutter contre certains virus), mais l il y a clairement de l'abus.
> 11 vaccins chez un bb de moins de 2 ans...
> a va tre quoi la suite ? 34 vaccins ?


Tu n'as pas d'enfant ? Sinon tu saurais qu'en France, la grande majorit des parents faisaient dj plus que les 3 vaccins obligatoires vu qu'ils taient vivement recommands d'en faire une dizaine... On ne passe pas de 3  11 dans la pratique, juste le caractre "obligatoire"  :;):  Tu peux en parler  des parents ou des professionnels de sant si tu veux...

Pour la phrase en gras, tu n'as pas compris le but d'un vaccin, c'est pas possible autrement  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon tu saurais qu'en France, la grande majorit des parents faisaient dj plus que les 3 vaccins obligatoires vu qu'ils taient vivement recommands d'en faire une dizaine...


Je connais des jeunes parents, et tout ceux que j'ai entendu s'exprimer critiquaient les 11 vaccins obligatoire.
J'ai jamais entendu un parent se rjouir qu'on rende 11 vaccins obligatoire... Par contre j'en ai vu se plaindre.
Alors peut tre que beaucoup se laissaient convaincre par les mdecins, mais ceux qui s'intressent un peu  la question sont souvent moins emball...

Et je sais qu'il existe des mdecins qui ne font pas vacciner leurs enfants, tout en le recommandant  tout le monde, comme il y a des cancrologues qui ne font pas de chimio quand ils apprennent qu'ils ont un cancer, mais vous ne trouverez jamais d'article  ce sujet... C'est pire que tabou.
Si un mdecin ne dit ne serait-ce que "11 vaccins c'est peut tre un peu abus" il se fera automatiquement radi.
Mme les mdecins ne peuvent pas lutter contre l'industrie pharmaceutique, ils sont oblig de s'y soumettre...




> Pour la phrase en gras, tu n'as pas compris le but d'un vaccin, c'est pas possible autrement


Mais arrtez avec vos pidmies...
De toute faon maintenant avec la nutrition et l'hygine on est bien assez fort pour se dfendre.

Au final a risque de faire muter les virus sous une forme plus rsistance.
C'est un peu ce qu'il ce passe avec la grippe, chaque anne il y a un nouveau vaccin pour les vieux.

Enfin bref, les vaccins c'est pas le sujet.
Vous devez tre super content qu'on oblige  en faire 11, et un jour ce sera 25...
Mais vous pourriez tre un peu tolrant, envers les gens qui trouvent que 11 vaccins obligatoire c'est abus.

Le plus important c'est qu'on lgalise correctement le cannabis, aprs fait bien ce que l'industrie pharmaceutique vous dit de faire.

----------


## Invit

> De toute faon maintenant avec la nutrition et l'hygine on est bien assez fort pour se dfendre.


C'est pas toi qui disait qu'on mangeait que de la merde qui donne le cancer ? Il faudrait savoir  un moment... 
Si des vaccins existent, c'est que notre systme immunitaire n'est pas apte  rsister face  certaines maladies. Qu'est-ce qui te pose problme dans le vaccin en fait ?

----------


## Zirak

> Mais arrtez avec vos pidmies...


Non, ce sont les vaccins qui arrtent les pidmies.  ::zoubi:: 





> De toute faon maintenant avec la nutrition et l'hygine on est bien assez fort pour se dfendre.


La nutrition ? faudrait savoir, y'a 2 messages de a, tu disais que c'tait la bouffe qui nous filait le cancer...

Oui je sais, tu t'es mal exprim. 





> Vous *devez tre super content* qu'on oblige  en faire 11, et un jour ce sera 25...


Pourquoi le serait-on ?

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que on te montre que tu raconte n'importe quoi, qu'on est forcment d'accord avec le truc que tu critique. 





> Mais vous pourriez tre un peu tolrant, envers les gens qui trouvent que 11 vaccins obligatoire c'est abus.


On l'est, avec les gens qui ont des arguments, pas ceux qui propagent des mensonges pouvant coter de nombreuses vies.





> Le plus important c'est qu'on lgalise correctement le cannabis, aprs fait bien ce que l'industrie pharmaceutique vous dit de faire.


 ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## halaster08

> mais ceux qui s'intressent un peu  la question sont souvent moins emball...


Ont-ils les connaissances en mdecine requise pour juger d'eux-mmes ?




> Mais arrtez avec vos pidmies...
> De toute faon maintenant avec la nutrition et l'hygine on est bien assez fort pour se dfendre.


Pas du tout, sinon a quoi servirait les 3 vaccins dj obligatoire que tu semble accepter sans problme ?




> Au final a risque de faire muter les virus sous une forme plus rsistance.


C'est justement l'inverse, un fois vacciner ton corps est prt tu dfonce le virus plus vite, il meurt c'est fini.
Pas vaccin, le temps que ton corps gnre les anticorps adquat le virus peut muter, et la c'est la catastrophe, car on se retrouve avec un virus contre lequel personne n'est prt. 




> Mais vous pourriez tre un peu tolrant, envers les gens qui trouvent que 11 vaccins obligatoire c'est abus.


NON. Car la vaccination n'est utile que si tous le monde est vaccin




> C'est un peu ce qu'il ce passe avec la grippe, chaque anne il y a un nouveau vaccin pour les vieux.


La grippe c'est un cas a part.

----------


## Invit

> Mais vous pourriez tre un peu tolrant, envers les gens qui trouvent que 11 vaccins obligatoire c'est abus.
> 			
> 		
> 
> NON. Car la vaccination n'est utile que si tous le monde est vaccin


C'est la meilleure justification en effet je ne suis pas contre les gens qui ne font pas les vaccins si je ne suis pas  leur contact, en effet je n'ai pas  prendre des risques  cause du scepticisme de certains.




> C'est un peu ce qu'il ce passe avec la grippe, chaque anne il y a un nouveau vaccin pour les vieux.


Alors on va faire un petit test, on passe un hiver sans vacciner aucune personne age, je peux te dire qu'on va connaitre une baisse du nombre de retraites  payer sans prcdent !
Aprs je te l'accorde a peut tre une solution mais la on se lance dans des trucs...

----------


## Neckara

> Les gnrations futur pourront constater, j'ai la conviction que lesprance de vie  pass son apoge, les enfants n en 2000 vivront en moyenne moins longtemps que leur grands parents.


Et ta conviction est base sur quoi ?
Tu as t visit par le Saint Esprit qui t'a demand de bouter l'industrie pharmaceutique hors de France ?




> Aujourd'hui nous n'avons pas un mode de vie sain, la bouffe industrielle est cancrigne.


C'est vrai que c'tait tellement mieux avant, quand on consommait de l'eau dgueulasse non traite...




> Il ne faut pas oublier que l'OGM le plus utilis permet aux plantes de rsister au Round Up, donc les rcoltes sont blind de pesticide.


Non consequitur.




> Il y a plus d'autistes aujourd'hui qu'avant. (le message officiel c'est "Avant on ne les diagnostiquaient pas"...)


Et comme c'est le message officiel, c'est forcment faux, c'est a ?




> Des millions d'enfants sont mort en France de ces maladies rcemment ?


Justement... demandes-toi pourquoi ils ne sont pas morts de ces maladies...




> De toute faon, il y a un truc qu'on appelle "Systme Immunitaire" et il nous permet de nous dfendre.


Ce systme immunitaire est en effet tellement efficace, surtout contre la peste noire, il y a quelques sicles...




> 11 vaccins chez un bb de moins de 2 ans...
> a va tre quoi la suite ? 34 vaccins ?


Et c'est quoi le problme ?
En quoi 34 vaccins serait "trop" ?




> Je connais des jeunes parents, et tout ceux que j'ai entendu s'exprimer critiquaient les 11 vaccins obligatoire.


Peut-tre parce que ceux avec une once d'intelligence ne parlent pas d'un sujet o il ne sont pas expert, et o la rponse est vidente ?





> Et je sais qu'il existe des mdecins qui ne font pas vacciner leurs enfants, tout en le recommandant  tout le monde


C'est un mythe, les mdecins sont ceux qui vaccinent le plus leurs enfants en ralit.




> Si un mdecin ne dit ne serait-ce que "11 vaccins c'est peut tre un peu abus" il se fera automatiquement radi.


Peut-tre parce qu'un mdecins ne peut pas se permettre de balancer des neries de la faon dont tu le fais ici ?





> De toute faon maintenant avec la nutrition et l'hygine on est bien assez fort pour se dfendre.


On te l'a dj dit, c'est FAUX, FAUX, et FAUX !

----------


## Rayek

Ryu, je pense que tu n'as pas du regarder les deux vidos que j'ai mise dernirement car tu sors toujours autant d'idioties sur la vaccination.

allez pour info

1 mort en dbut d'annes en france par la rougeole : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_1984416.html

17 morts l'anne dernire pour la mme maladie en europe : http://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/Ac...es-en-Roumanie

Mais bon, tu vas surement pas les lire ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais arrtez avec vos pidmies...
> De toute faon maintenant avec la nutrition et l'hygine on est bien assez fort pour se dfendre.


En fait, c'est mme exactement le contraire. Du fait de notre bonne hygine et de notre alimentation aseptise, nos dfenses naturelles diminuent. 
Ce qui est normal, puisque notre corps n'a plus l'habitude de se dfendre. C'est accentu avec notre dtestable habitude de prendre des antibiotiques pour tout et pour rien (la faute  la mdecine qui y a vu un produit miracle dans les annes 70, mais qui se rend compte aujourd'hui que a n'a pas que des effets positifs).

Pour vous en convaincre, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un est dj all dans un pays moins "aseptis" que les notre ? Genre en Afrique centrale ou dans certains pays d'Asie. Il suffit de boire un verre d'eau local pour avoir une belle "tourista".  ::mouarf::  Pourquoi ?  Parce que notre corps ne sait pas se dfendre face aux bactries prsentent dans cette eau. En buvant  de cette eau pendant quelques jours, le corps reconstitue ses protections et on n'est plus malade. Mais, a montre juste que notre nutrition et notre hygine, reprsente un affaiblissement de notre systme immunitaire.

Et pour toi, Ryu, qui est un adepte de la phrase "on n'a pas besoin des vaccins, on a notre systme immunitaire", comment tu expliques les grandes pidmies de peste ou de cholra ou mme de rougeole dans les sicles prcdents ? Y avait pas de vaccins ! Et les humains de l'poque avait un systme immunitaire, non ?

----------


## Invit

Ce niveau de Ryu sur la vaccination... Tu es tellement anti entreprises pharmaceutiques que tu racontes que des conneries...

Dj, c'est un fait, y'a pas de dbat  avoir avec tes amis ou autres, la trs grande majorit des parents faisaient dj confiance et l'enfant avait ses 11 (peut-tre 10) vaccins... C'est tout ! 
Quand ton mdecin te dit que c'est la meilleure chose, tu lui fais confiance...

D'ailleurs, questions Ryu, pourquoi tu accepterais les 3 premiers ? Et tu refuses les suivants ? ils ont quoi ses 3 premiers de plus que les autres ? 
C'tait justement un argument pour rendre obligatoire le reste, c'est dbile !

Moi je te le dis, je demande du contrle sur les vaccins, l'histoire des adjuvants, etc... Je suis le premier  tre d'accord avec toi pour dire que les labos, entreprises pharmaceutiques se foutent de nous pour plein de raisons.... Nous mentent, nous empoissent (cf plusieurs affaires), s'enrichissent avec des placebos, etc...

Mais par contre, la vaccination, renseigne toi dessus, mets a en lien avec l'histoire des civilisations, etc... Et l, tu ouvriras peut-tre enfin les yeux...  ::?:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce systme immunitaire est en effet tellement efficace, surtout contre la peste noire, il y a quelques sicles...


Mme pas besoin de remonter si loin, rien que la variole, la grippe espagnole, ...

Puis bon, si le systme immunitaire tait si efficace seul, on ne devrait plus avoir la moindre contamination  quelque virus ou bactrie que ce soit dans nos pays si avancs, non ? Ho, wait...

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour vous en convaincre, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un est dj all dans un pays moins "aseptis" que les notre ? Genre en Afrique centrale ou dans certains pays d'Asie. Il suffit de boire un verre d'eau local pour avoir une belle "tourista".  Pourquoi ?  Parce que notre corps ne sait pas se dfendre face aux bactries prsentent dans cette eau. En buvant  de cette eau pendant quelques jours, le corps reconstitue ses protections et on n'est plus malade. Mais, a montre juste que notre nutrition et notre hygine, reprsente un affaiblissement de notre systme immunitaire.


La ressemblance avec le cycle des robot d'Asimov est probablement pas si fortuite que a  ::): 




> D'ailleurs, questions Ryu, pourquoi tu accepterais les 3 premiers ? Et tu refuses les suivants ? ils ont quoi ses 3 premiers de plus que les autres ? 
> C'tait justement un argument pour rendre obligatoire le reste, c'est dbile !


Sachant que dans les 3 y a la poliomylite, avec ses 37 cas sur l'ensemble du globe en 2016, le dernier cas europen datant de 2005 si je me souviens bien  ::): 
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs114/fr/

----------


## Zirak

> le dernier cas europen datant de 2005 si je me souviens bien


Oui mais c'est parce que le systme immunitaire europen est le plus efficace au monde. 

Et encore, je te laisse imaginer la tte de notre systme immunitaire une fois qu'on sera sorti de l'UE et qu'on aura rcupr un systme immunitaire souverain ! On sera potentiellement immortels et indestructibles. 


 ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui mais c'est parce que le systme immunitaire europen est le plus efficace au monde. 
> 
> Et encore, je te laisse imaginer la tte de notre systme immunitaire une fois qu'on sera sorti de l'UE et qu'on aura rcupr un systme immunitaire souverain ! On sera potentiellement immortels et indestructibles.


Enfin un argument valable pour tre euro-sceptique !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si des vaccins existent, c'est que notre systme immunitaire n'est pas apte  rsister face  certaines maladies.


On peut vivre sans vaccins, c'est plutt rcent dans l'histoire de l'humanit.
Les vaccins sont apparu en mme temps que la prise de conscience sur lhygine :
La prise de conscience de l'hygiene au XIXme
Donc on ne sait pas si a vient du vaccin ou de l'hygine.




> La nutrition ? faudrait savoir, y'a 2 messages de a, tu disais que c'tait la bouffe qui nous filait le cancer...


Oui on mange de la nourriture cancrigne, videment...
Mais c'est quand mme pas de la sous nutrition, on peut quand mme avoir des apports de nutriments (en parallles des apports d'additifs cancrignes)

Les pidmies ont plus de chance d'arriver dans des pays comme :
- Swaziland 
- Botswana 
- Lesotho




> Pas du tout, sinon a quoi servirait les 3 vaccins dj obligatoire que tu semble accepter sans problme ?


Comment faisait l'humain avant les vaccins ?




> Car la vaccination n'est utile que si tous le monde est vaccin


Ok ben elle serra jamais utile parce qu'on vaccinera jamais 7 milliards d'individus.
Est-ce qu'on vaccine tous les clandestins qui arrivent en ce moment ? (ils sont un paquet)




> Et ta conviction est base sur quoi ?


Il y a plein de signe qui semblent montrer que les gens ne sont pas en meilleure sant qu'avant.
La nourriture est de plus en plus toxique, l'air est pollu, etc.
Donc on verra bien.




> C'est vrai que c'tait tellement mieux avant, quand on consommait de l'eau dgueulasse non traite...


En France dans les annes 60 il y avait moyen d'avoir accs  de l'eau propre.
Et de toute faon les microbes c'est trs bien car a fait bosser le systme immunitaire, donc a nous rend plus fort (si tu survies).




> Ce systme immunitaire est en effet tellement efficace, surtout contre la peste noire, il y a quelques sicles...


Mais c'est trs bien les pidmies, c'est un peu comme passer CCLeaner et AdwCleaner sur son ordinateur.
Des fois il faut nettoyer.
La surpopulation est un problme, une nouvelle peste serait positive sur le long terme.
De toute faon l'humain finira par disparaitre car il aura caus trop de dgt  sa plante.

Et de toute faon si une nouvelle maladie pidmique apparat, on aura pas le temps de dvelopper un vaccin.




> En quoi 34 vaccins serait "trop" ?


Un mdicament, ou un vaccin, reprsente toujours un risque.
Donc l a fait 34 risques d'un coup.
C'est un peu 34 virus dsactiv, a fait beaucoup de travail pour le systme immunitaire (mme si le systme immunitaire des bbs apprend trs vite).
Andr Gernez




> C'est un mythe, les mdecins sont ceux qui vaccinent le plus leurs enfants en ralit.


On est oblig de vacciner, comment on pourrait + vacciner ?
Pensez bien ce que vous voulez...




> Peut-tre parce qu'un mdecins ne peut pas se permettre de balancer des neries de la faon dont tu le fais ici ?


Il avait rien fait de mal :
Radiation du Professeur Henri Joyeux : o en est-on ?




> 1 mort en dbut d'annes en france par la rougeole : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_1984416.html
> 
> 17 morts l'anne dernire pour la mme maladie en europe : http://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/Ac...es-en-Roumanie


C'est que dalle, vraiment insignifiant...

Un jour on prouvera peut tre le lien, entre la vaccination et des cas d'autisme, d'hyperactivit, de schizophrnies, de sclroses en plaque, peut tre mme trouble de l'attention et dyslexie.
Et l vous direz "Ouais mais il y a 1 femme non vaccin qui est morte d'une rougeole cette anne".




> Il suffit de boire un verre d'eau local pour avoir une belle "tourista".


Ton systme immunitaire fini par s'habituer.
T'es pas allergique  l'eau local pour toujours.
Au bout d'un moment t'es capable d'en consommer.




> D'ailleurs, questions Ryu, pourquoi tu accepterais les 3 premiers ?


C'est juste pour pour ne pas passer pour un anti vaccin primaire.
Mais je pense que la situation ne serait pas si diffrente sans vaccination obligatoire, mais on ne saura jamais...
Mais au moins dire que 3 vaccins c'tait trs bien.

Pour moi c'est n'importe quoi, un bb ne risque pas d'attraper lhpatite B  2 ans...

===
Non mais de toute faon, 11 vaccins sont obligatoires.
Il est probable que dans le futur d'autres vaccins soient ajouts.
Et de toute faon on ne peut rien faire on est oblig de s'y soumettre.

Donc vous vous pouvez penser bien ce que vous voulez, moi je trouverai toujours qu'il y a de l'abus.
Donc il faut prier pour que ses enfants ne tombent pas malade aprs la vaccination et voil.

Un vaccin c'est pas annodin :
LES EFFETS SECONDAIRES DES VACCINS



> Charbon : Le vaccin contre le charbon a galement t accus de causer des malformations du foetus, voire des cas de strilit, mais ce lien na pas t mis en vidence cliniquement.
> DTP : Dans certains cas extrmement rares (moins dun cas sur un million), des ractions allergiques peuvent se produire, se traduisant par des difficults respiratoires et un tat de choc.
> Grippe : Les ractions allergiques mettant en danger la vie du patient sont trs rares. Dans les annes 1990, des tudes ont montr quil y avait un lger risque (1 sur 1 million environ) que le vaccin soit li  la survenue du syndrome de Guillain-Barr, une maladie auto-immune inflammatoire du systme nerveux priphrique qui cause une paralysie ; les premiers cas avaient t observs en 1976 sur des personnes ayant t vaccines contre la grippe porcine.
> Varicelle : Dans 1 cas sur 1 000, la fivre peut provoquer des convulsions.
> Dans les cas les plus graves, on a report des cas de pneumonie conscutifs au vaccin.


Loire : sa fille tombe malade aprs un vaccin, un lu dnonce un scandale mdical



> "Comme avec la vache folle et le Mdiator, dans les dix ans qui viennent, on dcouvrira que le prochain scandale mdical en France sera celui de la vaccination." Cette prophtie est signe Eric Lardon, maire Les Rpublicains de Saint-Marcellin-en-Forez et vice-prsident de l'agglomration de Loire-Forez. Sa fille a contract une maladie neurologique, la Myofasciite  macrophages,  la suite d'un vaccin contre l'Hpatite B contenant de l'aluminium.


On ne sait pas trop jusqu'o est prte  aller l'industrie pharmaceutique pour gagner un peu plus d'argent.

----------


## Invit

> Il avait rien fait de mal :
> Radiation du Professeur Henri Joyeux : o en est-on ?


J'aime beaucoup car on voit tout de suite que tu n'as pas lu l'article !




> "Que feriez-vous si vous deviez vacciner votre bb pour le protger contre de graves maladies, mais que le vaccin normal, efficace et sr, ntait plus disponible, et que le seul produit en vente tait un prtendu  super vaccin , pas assez test et contenant des additifs neurotoxiques et peut-tre cancrognes ?"


Il ne remet pas en cause les vaccins 


> mais que le vaccin normal, *efficace* et *sr*, ntait plus disponible


Mais que le problme vient des vaccins qui n'ont pas t assez tests et qui contiennent trop d'additifs.




> Pourtant, ces arguments sont rfuts par la quasi-totalit de la communaut scientifique.


C'est pas parce qu'un type lche une info ou une ptition en disant des choses fausse qu'il faut prendre cela pour la vrit, un peu d'esprit critique a ne peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## Bubu017

> On peut vivre sans vaccins, c'est plutt rcent dans l'histoire de l'humanit.


Pasteur aime a 




> Comment faisait l'humain avant les vaccins ?


Il crevait comme une grosse merde.




> Est-ce qu'on vaccine tous les clandestins qui arrivent en ce moment ? (ils sont un paquet)


Justement, comme a s'ils amnent la maladie, on a plus de chance pour la combattre




> En France dans les annes 60 il y avait moyen d'avoir accs  de l'eau propre.


a dpendait d'o. Il n'y avait pas  aller trop loin dans les campagnes pour trouver des maisons sans eau courant ni salle de bain.



> Et de toute faon les microbes c'est trs bien car a fait bosser le systme immunitaire, donc a nous rend plus fort *(si tu survies)*.


"petite" condition de rien du tout




> Mais c'est trs bien les pidmies, c'est un peu comme passer CCLeaner et AdwCleaner sur son ordinateur.
> Des fois il faut nettoyer.
> La surpopulation est un problme, une nouvelle peste serait positive sur le long terme.


euh what else ?




> C'est juste pour pour ne pas passer pour un anti vaccin primaire.
> Mais je pense que la situation ne serait pas si diffrente sans vaccination obligatoire, mais on ne saura jamais...


C'est peut-tre tout aussi bien parce-que si tu te trompes a signifie "quelques" morts non ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On peut vivre sans vaccins, c'est plutt rcent dans l'histoire de l'humanit.
> Les vaccins sont apparu en mme temps que la prise de conscience sur lhygine :
> La prise de conscience de l'hygiene au XIXme
> Donc on ne sait pas si a vient du vaccin ou de l'hygine.


Dans la mesure ou mme dans l'antiquit, on avait dj des mesures d'hygine, plus ou moins pousses, selon les pays, mais pas de vaccins, si, on a une petite ide. Et je ne parle mme pas du cas de la variole (oui, j'y reviens), o on avait dj des traitements prventifs il y a des sicles (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variole#Variolisation) avec lesquels on a pu voir directement les effets (mais bon, merci l'Eglise pour le retour en arrire).

Faudrait voir  sortir de ta grotte, un peu.

----------


## Invit

En fait Ryu, sur tous les sujets, t'es complotiste...  :8O: 

On te met le nez dans le caca, dsol y'a plus d'autres mots, plusieurs fois sur l'histoire de l'hygine et du vaccin mais non... 

Tu oses nous dire qu'on sait pas si c'est le vaccin ou l'hygine qui nous sauve des pidmies ?  :8O: 

Perso je m'arrte l, je trouve que sur ce sujet, tu nous montres que tu n'es juste qu'un troll inculte qui croit tout ce qu'on lui dit ds que c'est l'inverse du "discours officiel", sort de ta parano... et renseigne toi vraiment sur la vaccination... Si t'es juste prss, va sur la page wikipedia de Pasteur, rien que a...

----------


## Neckara

Bon... je viens de me prendre un avertissement sur cette discussion pour "Propos vulgaires et discourtois"...




> On peut vivre sans vaccins, c'est plutt rcent dans l'histoire de l'humanit.


On peut surtout mourir sans vaccins...




> Donc on ne sait pas si a vient du vaccin ou de l'hygine.


Non, on le sait.

Notamment car certains vaccins ont t trouvs aprs l'amlioration de l'hygine.




> Comment faisait l'humain avant les vaccins ?


Il mourrait.





> Ok ben elle serra jamais utile parce qu'on vaccinera jamais 7 milliards d'individus.


Ce n'est pas la totalit vaccin, mais quelque chose comme 95%.





> Il y a plein de signe qui semblent montrer que les gens ne sont pas en meilleure sant qu'avant.


Moui... c'est a.




> Et de toute faon les microbes c'est trs bien car a fait bosser le systme immunitaire, donc a nous rend plus fort (si tu survies).


Justement... *si tu survies*...




> Un mdicament, ou un vaccin, reprsente toujours un risque.
> Donc l a fait 34 risques d'un coup.
> C'est un peu 34 virus dsactiv, a fait beaucoup de travail pour le systme immunitaire (mme si le systme immunitaire des bbs apprend trs vite).


Comme on l'a dj dit, 11 vaccins en une piqre, ce n'est pas pareil que 11 vaccins en 11 piqre notamment du fait de mcanismes de "factorisation".





> Il avait rien fait de mal :
> Radiation du Professeur Henri Joyeux : o en est-on ?


Non, il est juste responsable de quelques morts dans les pays o il a balanc sa merde.





> Un jour on prouvera peut tre le lien, entre la vaccination et des cas d'autisme, d'hyperactivit, de schizophrnies, de sclroses en plaque, peut tre mme trouble de l'attention et dyslexie.


Peut-tre, mais trs improbable du fait des tudes existantes.




> Ton systme immunitaire fini par s'habituer.
> T'es pas allergique  l'eau local pour toujours.
> Au bout d'un moment t'es capable d'en consommer.


Les allergies, ce n'est pas aussi simples.





> Pour moi c'est n'importe quoi, un bb ne risque pas d'attraper lhpatite B  2 ans...


On a dj rpondu  cette btise.

Un bb peut attraper l'hpatite, et l'efficacit du vaccin dpend de l'ge de vaccination pour l'hpatite B.

----------


## Rayek

> En fait Ryu, sur tous les sujets, t'es complotiste... 
> 
> On te met le nez dans le caca, dsol y'a plus d'autres mots, plusieurs fois sur l'histoire de l'hygine et du vaccin mais non... 
> 
> Tu oses nous dire qu'on sait pas si c'est le vaccin ou l'hygine qui nous sauve des pidmies ? 
> 
> Perso je m'arrte l, je trouve que sur ce sujet, tu nous montres que tu n'es juste qu'un troll inculte qui croit tout ce qu'on lui dit ds que c'est l'inverse du "discours officiel", sort de ta parano... et renseigne toi vraiment sur la vaccination... Si t'es juste prss, va sur la page wikipedia de Pasteur, rien que a...


Manquerait plus qu'il pense que la terre est plate car c'est  l'encontre du discours officiel ...  ::aie::  et la on aurait la totale

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Tiens, ryu, vu que tu aimes tant les vidos

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les pidmies ont plus de chance d'arriver dans des pays comme :
> - Swaziland 
> - Botswana 
> - Lesotho


Pourquoi ? Les habitants de ces pays n'ont pas de systme immunitaire ?  :8O:

----------


## fanmanga

> Manquerait plus qu'il pense que la terre est plate car c'est  l'encontre du discours officiel ...  et la on aurait la totale


et pourquoi la nasa ne donne pas des vrais photo de la terre ronde ,tous les photo de la terre ronde sont retouchs.

----------


## Zirak

> et pourquoi la nasa ne donne pas des vrais photo de la terre ronde ,tous les photo de la terre ronde sont retouchs.


Bon bah voil, je pense qu'on a atteint le fond pour DVP.

Maintenant que celui-ci est sorti de la section o on l'avait parqu, on va avoir des duels de posts entre les deux, on n'a pas fini de saigner des yeux, et d'avoir le cerveau qui fond...

----------


## halaster08

> Bon bah voil, je pense qu'on a atteint le fond pour DVP.
> 
> Maintenant que celui-ci est sorti de la section o on l'avait parqu, on va avoir des duels de posts entre les deux, on n'a pas fini de saigner des yeux, et d'avoir le cerveau qui fond...


Si Ryu est autoris a post, je vois pas pourquoi fanmanga ne le sera pas aussi, il n'est pas moins cohrant que Ryu.

----------


## Zirak

> Si Ryu est autoris a post, je vois pas pourquoi fanmanga ne le sera pas aussi, *il n'est pas moins cohrant que Ryu*.


Certes, mais il ne l'est pas plus non plus.

Et puis bon, on a dj du mal  communiquer avec Ryu, qui bien que dconnect de toutes ralits, semble tout de mme habiter sur la mme plante que nous, je ne suis pas sr que venir y ajouter des synchronisations au 10 bleu, des nuages en barbe--papa et de la compression de donnes sans donnes soit un vrai plus...  ::mouarf:: 

Pour moi c'est le dbut de la fin, si on les laisse se rencontrer et communiquer entre eux, si jamais a devient habituel, a va dcourager le peu qui reste. ^^

----------


## Invit

> et pourquoi la nasa ne donne pas des vrais photo de la terre ronde ,tous les photo de la terre ronde sont retouchs.


Et voila complotisme primaire, dans 5 minutes le monde est dirig par les illuminatis et les rptiliens, l'assassinat de JFK  t planifi par une organisation secrte, les extra-terrestres se sont crashs  Roswell, le 11 Septembre  t organis par les Amricains, nous n'avons jamais march sur la lune, Elvis Preysley se cache encore sur une ile secrte, le virus du sida  t cr en laboratoire et Paul McCartney est mort en 1966 je m'arrte l sinon je vais en perdre plus d'un.

Ce qui est drle avec les conspirationnistes c'est qu'ils doutent de tout sauf des conspirations ce qui est quand mme marrant  ::ptdr:: 
Si vous doutez des versions "officielles" et qu'elles sont cres pour nous contrler alors pourquoi n'en serait-il pas de mme pour toutes ces thories du complot sordides ? *waiting*

----------


## Rayek

> et pourquoi la nasa ne donne pas des vrais photo de la terre ronde ,tous les photo de la terre ronde sont retouchs.


Peut tre car leur satellite qui prend les photos n'est pas assez loin de la terre et qu'ils sont oblig de prendre des bouts de la plantes.
Qu'il faut une distance de 12700km au moins pour prendre un hmisphre dans sa totalit mais qu'on perd fortement de la nettet et dfinitions  cette distance.

Et la on part en sucette sur un autre sujet  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Non mais arrtez, c'tait une boutade ? Il est pas srieux ?

----------


## Neckara

> Peut tre car leur satellite qui prend les photos n'est pas assez loin de la terre et qu'ils sont oblig de prendre des bouts de la plantes.
> Qu'il faut une distance de 12700km au moins pour prendre un hmisphre dans sa totalit mais qu'on perd fortement de la nettet et dfinitions  cette distance.


Ajout  cela le fait que le capteur n'utilise pas toujours des couleurs "visibles", donc il faut "adapter" les couleurs.
Sachant aussi qu'il peut y avoir des obstructions comme, e.g. des nuages.

----------


## fanmanga

> Et voila complotisme primaire, dans 5 minutes le monde est dirig par les illuminatis et les rptiliens, l'assassinat de JFK  t planifi par une organisation secrte, les extra-terrestres se sont crashs  Roswell, le 11 Septembre  t organis par les Amricains, nous n'avons jamais march sur la lune, Elvis Preysley se cache encore sur une ile secrte, le virus du sida  t cr en laboratoire et Paul McCartney est mort en 1966 je m'arrte l sinon je vais en perdre plus d'un.
> 
> Ce qui est drle avec les conspirationnistes c'est qu'ils doutent de tout sauf des conspirations ce qui est quand mme marrant 
> Si vous doutez des versions "officielles" et qu'elles sont cres pour nous contrler alors pourquoi n'en serait-il pas de mme pour toutes ces thories du complot sordides ? *waiting*


Il faut non plus pas gober tous ce qui es racont officialisement .
L'histoire est racont par les plus forts pour controler les plus faible.

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais arrtez, c'tait une boutade ? Il est pas srieux ?


Si si, d'o mes remarques...

----------


## Charvalos

> Non mais arrtez, c'tait une boutade ? Il est pas srieux ?


https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...on-repetition/
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...-informatique/

Bonne lecture.  ::aie::

----------


## fanmanga

> Si si, d'o mes remarques...


Je ne sais pas pouquoi vous revenu toujours sur ses disscussions c'est du pass la nous somme sur une autre disscussion vous tes hors sujet.

----------


## fanmanga

> Peut tre car leur satellite qui prend les photos n'est pas assez loin de la terre et qu'ils sont oblig de prendre des bouts de la plantes.
> Qu'il faut une distance de 12700km au moins pour prendre un hmisphre dans sa totalit mais qu'on perd fortement de la nettet et dfinitions  cette distance.
> 
> Et la on part en sucette sur un autre sujet


Je ne suis pas adepte du la thorie de la terre plat non plus de la terre ronde mais les deux camps en tous les 2 des points qui font rflchir et que je trouve logique.
Pour info rien que en france 5 million d'adepte de la thorie de la terre plate et la nasa fait rien pour montrer que la terre est ronde meme pas avec une vrais photo de la terre.

----------


## halaster08

> Je ne suis pas adepte du la thorie de la terre plat non plus de la terre ronde mais les deux camps en tous les 2 des points qui font rflchir et que je trouve logique.
> Pour info rien que en france 5 million d'adepte de la thorie de la terre plate et la nasa fait rien pour montrer que la terre est ronde meme pas avec une vrais photo de la terre.


J'aimerais connaitre les points logiques qui prouvent que la terre est plate, tu peux en citer quelques-uns ?
D'o vient ton chiffre de 5 million d'adepte de cette thorie ?

----------


## Invit

> Il faut non plus pas gober tous ce qui es racont officialisement .
> L'histoire est racont par les plus forts pour controler les plus faible.


Une fois de plus, l'information contrle par tous les "puissants" une autre thorie du complot saugrenue  ::haha:: 

Et donc tu fais comment pour choisir ce que tu crois ?
Sachant que je ne connais pas une seule thorie du complot ayant des arguments irrfutables, vas-y je vais chercher du pop-corn pour admirer le spectacle d'une dmostration foireuse !  :8-):

----------


## fanmanga

> J'aimerais connaitre les points logiques qui prouvent que la terre est plate, tu peux en citer quelques-uns ?
> D'o vient ton chiffre de 5 million d'adepte de cette thorie ?


J'ai vu ca dans un article je n'ai pas accs pour la trouver.
Parmis les points forts de la thorie du terre plate .
Il y a des points de globe que en peux les observer a des grandes distances et sa serais pas possible de les observer si c'est vraiment la terre est ronde.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne sais pas pouquoi vous revenu toujours sur ses disscussions c'est du pass la nous somme sur une autre disscussion vous tes hors sujet.


C'est du pass que tu as mis  jour il y a moins d'un mois, a va ce n'est pas trs vieux.

Et mme si c'est un nouveau sujet, a n'efface pas les 2 ans de n'importe quoi de tes autres fils.





> Je ne suis pas adepte du la thorie de la terre plat non plus de la terre ronde *mais les deux camps en tous les 2 des points qui font rflchir et que je trouve logique.*
> Pour info rien que en france 5 million d'adepte de la thorie de la terre plate et la nasa fait rien pour montrer que la terre est ronde meme pas avec une vrais photo de la terre.


Comme Halaster, je suis press de lire ces arguments des "plateux".





> J'aimerais connaitre les points logiques qui prouvent que la terre est plate, tu peux en citer quelques-uns ?


L'expression dit "*aux quatre coins* de la Terre", donc elle est forcment plate et carre (le fait de la montrer sous une forme arrondie n'est qu'un mensonge de plus !).

CQFD

mic drop

 ::ptdr:: 





> D'o vient ton chiffre de 5 million d'adepte de cette thorie ?


Nan sinon plus srieusement, vous tes sr de vouloir feed les deux en mme temps ? Car niveau tension et sant mentale, a va quand mme tre copieux.






> J'ai vu ca dans un article je n'ai pas accs pour la trouver.
> Parmis les points forts de la thorie du terre plate .
> Il y a des points de globe que en peux les observer a des grandes distances et sa serais pas possible de les observer si c'est vraiment la terre est ronde.


Si la Terre est plate, comment fais-tu le tour du monde ? Tu vas passer derrire et voir le ct plat de la Terre, du coup comment font les gouvernements pour empcher tous ceux qui prennent l'avion de dire la vrit ? 

Ou tu ne peux pas passer derrire et tu tombe dans le vide quand tu arrives au bout ?

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai vu ca dans un article je n'ai pas accs pour la trouver.


Zut alors, c'est surement une conspiration pour t'empcher de nous montrer la vrit.
Du coup tu as juste un point vague dans lequel rien n'est vrifiable, pas trs convainquant.

----------


## fanmanga

> Une fois de plus, l'information contrle par tous les "puissants" une autre thorie du complot saugrenue 
> 
> Et donc tu fais comment pour choisir ce que tu crois ?
> Sachant que je ne connais pas une seule thorie du complot ayant des arguments irrfutables, vas-y je vais chercher du pop-corn pour admirer le spectacle d'une dmostration foireuse !


Bah oui c'est comme ca dans la nature c'est les plus forts qui ecrivent l'histoire de l'humanit .

Je crois a une chose quand tous le monde crois a la mme chose .
Par exemple tous les humains vois que on a deux 2 pieds donc les 2 pieds pour les humains sont une verit absolue.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si Ryu est autoris a post, je vois pas pourquoi fanmanga ne le sera pas aussi, il n'est pas moins*plus* cohrant que Ryu.


Fixed !

Quant  la thorie de la terre ronde, ce n'est pas une thorie, a s'appelle un fait. 



> Il y a des points de globe que en peux les observer a des grandes distances et sa serais pas possible de les observer si c'est vraiment la terre est ronde


Tout cela s'explique par une simple question d'chelle. Nous sommes tout petit compars  la terre qui est trs grande. Donc, quand tu te trouves sur une ligne d'horizon libre tu as le sentiment, l'impression que c'est plat. C'est juste que l'arrondi est si grand que tu ne le peroit pas.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai vu ca dans un article je n'ai pas accs pour la trouver.


Alors la je dis bravo ! Dans le genre je balance une info sans aucune source et rien pour la vrifier on fait pas mieux, tu comprendras donc que tes arguments ne sont pas recevables hein !





> Parmis les points forts de la thorie du terre plate .
> Il y a des points de globe que en peux les observer a des grandes distances et sa serais pas possible de les observer si c'est vraiment la terre est ronde.


Et alors la on comprend mme pas la phrase vu que c'est bourr de fautes et de mots qui n'ont rien  y faire...  ::weird::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je crois a une chose quand tous le monde crois a la mme chose .


a, c'est de la croyance. Rien  voir avec la connaissance.



> Par exemple tous les humains vois que on a deux 2 pieds donc les 2 pieds pour les humains sont une verit absolue.


Et ? Tu crois que les humains n'ont pas 2 pieds ?  ::weird:: 
Parce que l, ce n'est ni de la croyance, ni vraiment de la connaissance, c'est juste de la constatation.

----------


## Invit

> Bah oui c'est comme ca dans la nature c'est les plus forts qui ecrivent l'histoire de l'humanit .
> 
> Je crois a une chose quand tous le monde crois a la mme chose .
> Par exemple tous les humains vois que on a deux 2 pieds donc les 2 pieds pour les humains sont une verit absolue.


Une chance pour nous, tu n'criras pas l'histoire de l'humanit dans ce cas  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Bah oui c'est comme ca dans la nature c'est les plus forts qui ecrivent l'histoire de l'humanit .
> 
> Je crois a une chose quand tous le monde crois a la mme chose .
> Par exemple tous les humains vois que on a deux 2 pieds donc les 2 pieds pour les humains sont une verit absolue.


Ah j'en demandais pas tant merci  toi tu me donnes une bonne occasion de te montrer que ton raisonnement est stupide (pas sur qu'il n'y ait que le raisonnement d'ailleurs...)

Tu es surement au courant que certains pensent que l'univers  t cr suite au BigBang, expansion tout a tout a..
D'un autre ct tu as par exemples les chrtiens qui pensent que c'est Dieu qui  cr l'Univers.

Du coup ? Tout le monde ne croit pas la mme chose et alors ? L'univers n'existe pas ? Nous sommes dans le Nant ?

Ah bah bravo le raisonnement ! Tu remets juste en cause plus de 20 sicles de recherches scientifiques mais tu as surement raison  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::

----------


## fanmanga

> Alors la je dis bravo ! Dans le genre je balance une info sans aucune source et rien pour la vrifier on fait pas mieux, tu comprendras donc que tes arguments ne sont pas recevables hein !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et alors la on comprend mme pas la phrase vu que c'est bourr de fautes et de mots qui n'ont rien  y faire...


ca veux dire que il y a des rgions que en peux voir a grande distance et que c'est impossible de les voir si la terre est vraiment ronde.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ah j'en demandais pas tant merci  toi tu me donnes une bonne occasion de te montrer que ton raisonnement est stupide (pas sur qu'il n'y ait que le raisonnement d'ailleurs...)
> 
> Tu es surement au courant que certains pensent que l'univers  t cr suite au BigBang, expansion tout a tout a..
> D'un autre ct tu as par exemples les chrtiens qui pensent que c'est Dieu qui  cr l'Univers.
> 
> Du coup ? Tout le monde ne croit pas la mme chose et alors ? L'univers n'existe pas ? Nous sommes dans le Nant ?
> 
> Ah bah bravo le raisonnement ! Tu remets juste en cause plus de 20 sicles de recherches scientifiques mais tu as surement raison


Bah tant que les physiciens sont incapable de savoir comment une grande energie est gnerer de nant par magie la thorie de bigbang reste que des balabla.

----------


## Zirak

> Par exemple tous les humains vois que on a deux 2 pieds donc les 2 pieds pour les humains sont une verit absolue.


Malheureusement, tout le monde n'a pas 2 pieds. Les alas de la gntique, et des accidents / maladies.





> Bah tant que les physiciens sont incapable de savoir comment une grande energie est gnerer de nant par magie la thorie de bigbang reste que des balabla.


Tant que les croyants sont incapables de dmontrer que leurs dieux existent, a ne reste que du blabla.

----------


## Invit

> Bah tant que les physiciens sont incapable de savoir comment une grande energie est gnerer de nant par magie la thorie de bigbang reste que des balabla.


Et les croyants ils ont une preuve que leur Dieu existe ? Non, alors l'Univers n'existe pas puisque personne ne le sait, c'est un complot a aussi ?

Ah oui d'accord donc tu n'as juste aucune connaissance du sujet, ce n'est pas l'nergie  l'origine du BigBang que nous ne connaissons pas mais c'est que le BigBang est une phase du dveloppement de notre univers mais pas le dbut.

Je remarque que cela ne sert  rien de "dbattre" avec quelqu'un n'ayant aucune connaissance relle, ne croyant aucune preuve scientifique mme les plus solides et qui balance des infos sans source ni preuve comme si elles taient vraies.
Tu ne sais rien  rien et n'accepte de comprendre rien, tu parles avec des connaissances qui n'en sont pas et des informations ronnes et tout cela sous couvert d'un soit disant "complot".

Enfin bon j'ai foi en la slection naturelle, elle fera surement son office un jour mme si je constate qu'elle est un peu  la bourre...

----------


## fanmanga

> Et les croyants ils ont une preuve que leur Dieu existe ? Non, alors l'Univers n'existe pas puisque personne ne le sait, c'est un complot a aussi ?
> 
> Ah oui d'accord donc tu n'as juste aucune connaissance du sujet, ce n'est pas l'nergie  l'origine du BigBang que nous ne connaissons pas mais c'est que le BigBang est une phase du dveloppement de notre univers mais pas le dbut.
> 
> Je remarque que cela ne sert  rien de "dbattre" avec quelqu'un n'ayant aucune connaissance relle, ne croyant aucune preuve scientifique mme les plus solides et qui balance des infos sans source ni preuve comme si elles taient vraies.
> Tu ne sais rien  rien et n'accepte de comprendre rien, tu parles avec des connaissances qui n'en sont pas et des informations ronnes et tout cela sous couvert d'un soit disant "complot".
> 
> Enfin bon j'ai foi en la slection naturelle, elle fera surement son office un jour mme si je constate qu'elle est un peu  la bourre...


Si SI j'ai un deug en physique je connais beaucoups des thories physiques.
Mais voila je crois que l'observateur qui compte en vois cette ralit seulement car tous monde veux voir cette ralit .
Avant les gens voyez des anges dans le ciel la en vois des extraterrestres la ralit dpend du croyance de l'tre humain c'est tous .

----------


## Neckara

> Quant  la thorie de la terre ronde, ce n'est pas une thorie, a s'appelle un fait.


Heu non, justement, c'est bien une thorie.

En Science, une thorie est ce qu'il y a de plus solide.
La thorie de la Terre ronde est aussi solide que la thorie de l'volution, ou que la thorie de la gravit.

Le problme, c'est qu'en langage courant, on a tendance  employer le mot "thorie" au sens de "hypothse".

----------


## Invit

En thorie, je pense que tu as raison !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Si SI j'ai un deug en physique je connais beaucoups des thories physiques.
> Mais voila je crois que l'observateur qui compte en vois cette ralit seulment car tous monde veux voir cette ralit .
> Avant les gens voyez des anges dans le ciel la en vois des extraterrestres la ralit dpend du croyance de l'tre humain c'est tous.


J'ai du mal  croire ton histoire de Deug en physique en voyant le nombre de fautes de franais que tu peux faire. Et sur internet cela m'aurait tonn que dans un sujet partant sur le cannabis et drivant sur de la physique tu ne me sortes pas n'importe quel diplme li  la phyisique. De toutes faons tu ne vas pas le prouver hein. 

De plus qu'on diplme un conspirationniste de n'importe quel discipline scientifique est une hrsie et j'ai du mal  y croire qu'il existe des scientifiques adeptes de la thorie du complot.

Nous ne parlerons mme pas de l'histoire des anges et des extraterrestres qui ne sont l que pour les gens qui ont besoin d'un rponse aux faits que nous ne comprenons pas.
Il y a longtemps lorsqu'il y avait quelque chose qu'on ne comprenait pas on mettait a sous le coup du divin. Puis lorsque l'arme nuclaire cela  t utilis Dieu  t remplac par les extra-terrestres en tant qu'entit supprieure et qui "rpond" aux questions pour le moment sans rponse.

Ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose n'est pas expliqu que cela n'est pas vrai ou que cela provient de Dieu ou des extra-terrestres.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai du mal  croire ton histoire de Deug en physique en voyant le nombre de fautes de franais que tu peux faire.


Attention, c'est un forum francophone, mais le franais n'est pas forcment la langue maternelle de tout le monde.

Il peut parler le franais comme un sac, et trs bien s'exprim dans sa langue. Quand  son DEUG, on ne sait dj pas si c'est un vrai DEUG ou l'quivalence par rapport au systme ducatif de son pays.





> *De plus qu'on diplme un conspirationniste de n'importe quel discipline scientifique est une hrsie* et j'ai du mal  y croire qu'il existe des scientifiques adeptes de la thorie du complot.


bah c'est pas crit sur son front, tant qu'il raconte pas tout a devant le jury / les profs, a ne se voit pas qu'il est conspi (mme si dans ce cas, on dpasse la conspiration, le mal est plus profond.)

----------


## fanmanga

> J'ai du mal  croire ton histoire de Deug en physique en voyant le nombre de fautes de franais que tu peux faire. Et sur internet cela m'aurait tonn que dans un sujet partant sur le cannabis et drivant sur de la physique tu ne me sortes pas n'importe quel diplme li  la phyisique. De toutes faons tu ne vas pas le prouver hein. 
> 
> De plus qu'on diplme un conspirationniste de n'importe quel discipline scientifique est une hrsie et j'ai du mal  y croire qu'il existe des scientifiques adeptes de la thorie du complot.
> 
> Nous ne parlerons mme pas de l'histoire des anges et des extraterrestres qui ne sont l que pour les gens qui ont besoin d'un rponse aux faits que nous ne comprenons pas.
> Il y a longtemps lorsqu'il y avait quelque chose qu'on ne comprenait pas on mettait a sous le coup du divin. Puis lorsque l'arme nuclaire cela  t utilis Dieu  t remplac par les extra-terrestres en tant qu'entit supprieure et qui "rpond" aux questions pour le moment sans rponse.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose n'est pas expliqu que cela n'est pas vrai ou que cela provient de Dieu ou des extra-terrestres.


ah je ne suis pas francais.
Je n'ai pas dis que je suis adepte de la thorie de complot.
Je dis simplement que la science est la meilleur croyance que tous le monde croient c'est pourquoi en vois que c'est la ralit rien de plus.
Je crois que la ralit dpend de la croyance donc de l'observateur et ca c'est vrais en physique et puisque la science et la meilleur croyance actuel en crois que c'est la meilleur verit.

----------


## Invit

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas pris en compte le ct francophone et non franais dsol.




> bah c'est pas crit sur son front, tant qu'il raconte pas tout a devant le jury / les profs, a ne se voit pas qu'il est conspi (mme si dans ce cas, on dpasse la conspiration, le mal est plus profond.)


Je voulais plutt dire par la que c'est  l'encontre d'un scientifique que d'tre complotiste, en effet croire des choses n'ayant aucune preuve n'est en aucun cas gage d'esprit scientifique bien au contraire.

Si c'est le cas il n'a rien  faire dans la communaut scientifique avec un esprit comme a, c'est extrmement rare des gens comme a heureusement.

----------


## Invit

> Je dis simplement que la science est la meilleur croyance que tous le monde croient c'est pourquoi en vois que c'est la ralit rien de plus.
> Je crois que la ralit dpend de la croyance donc de l'observateur et ca c'est vrais en physique et puisque la science et la meilleur croyance actuel en crois que c'est la meilleur verit.


Une fois de plus ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont beaucoup  avoir tord qu'ils ont raison. Donc ce qui veut dire qu'une croyance populaire n'est pas recevable en tant que preuve c'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## fanmanga

> Une fois de plus ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont beaucoup  avoir tord qu'ils ont raison. Donc ce qui veut dire qu'une croyance populaire n'est pas recevable en tant que preuve c'est aussi simple que a.


En vois la mme ralit juste car on a un cerveau humain si on a un autre cerveau en verras pas la mme ralit que les humains.
La ralit dpend de l'observateur plutt de son cerveau mme si il a tord son cerveau autant que humain vois que une ralit d'un cerveau humain.

----------


## Invit

> En vois la mme ralit juste car on a un cerveau humain si on a un autre cerveau en verras pas la mme ralit que les humains.
> La ralit dpend de l'observateur plutt de son cerveau mme si il a tord son cerveau autant que humain vois que une ralit d'un cerveau humain.


Oui bah la cette rflexion n'a plus aucun sens donc je vous laisse la, si quelqu'un  la patience de dbattre avec ces ides mois j'ai plus la force quand a ne veut plus rien dire..

----------


## fanmanga

a dois plar  ryu2000 ce site .
http://www.2012un-nouveau-paradigme....imulation.html

----------


## Invit

Merci d'utiliser le fil prvu  cet effet. Ici, c'est le cannabis.

----------


## Ryu2000

Justement il y a des news  propos du cannabis :

================================================================================================================================
Le cannabis de Cronos rend Wall Street euphorique



> Les courtiers de Wall Street ont accueilli avec entrain l'arrive cette semaine sur le march officiel du Nasdaq de la premire entreprise uniquement spcialise dans le cannabis, la Canadienne Cronos, faisant bondir mercredi son titre de 20%.


Je n'aime pas les grosses entreprises cot en bourse.
Si on lgalise on devrait faire des lois pour empcher a.
Il faut que a reste artisanal.
================================================================================================================================
Pantin : 80 kg de cannabis cachs chez une  nourrice 



> Mme hermtiquement empaquets dans des  valises marocaines , les 80 kg de rsine de cannabis ont laiss chapper des effluves caractristiques sur le palier de cet immeuble de la cit des Courtillires  Pantin (Seine-Saint-Denis). Cette odeur si familire a tout de suite mis en veil les policiers qui intervenaient lundi  21 h 45 dans le btiment pour un cambriolage.


VIDEO. Landes: Des saisies de cannabis d'une valeur de 17 millions d'euros sur l'A63



> Les douaniers ont intercept un camion avec 700 kg de rsine et 300 kg d'herbe mardi 20 fvrier, puis deux fourgons contenant une tonne de rsine et 100 kg d'herbe mercredi. Les douaniers de Nouvelle Aquitaine donnent des prcisions sur cette affaire ce mercredi 28 fvrier...


Si on lgalisait correctement il n'y aurait plus de trafic.
Il suffit que le prix lgal TTC soit infrieur au prix illgal.
================================================================================================================================
Des news du Canada :
La plus grande usine de cannabis du monde en Alberta?



> Un producteur de marijuana mdicinale d'Olds, en Alberta, veut devenir le plus grand producteur intrieur de cannabis du monde.
> 
> Lentreprise Sundial Growers a annonc cette semaine avoir conclu un accord de financement de 56 millions de dollars avec la banque ATB Financial afin d'acclrer ses deuxime et troisime phases d'expansion.
> 
> Sundial veut construire une usine de 19 509 mtres carrs et affirme dans un communiqu qu'une fois complte, elle sera le  plus grand centre de production de cannabis intrieur du monde.


a c'est comme le truc en bourse, j'aime pas, c'est n'importe quoi d'investir des dizaines et des dizaines de millions d'un coup.

Cannabis et tabac : des centaines de millions de plus pour Ottawa



> Ottawa estime que la taxation du cannabis pourrait lui rapporter 690 millions de dollars sur cinq ans. Le fdral mise aussi sur la prvention; *prs de 83 millions de dollars seront dpenss en ducation publique sur le cannabis, soit deux fois plus que le montant annonc en octobre dernier*.


C'est cool ils auront le budget pour faire de la prvention.

----------


## Zirak

> Ici, c'est le cannabis.


C'est mme la *lgalisation* du cannabis en *France*.


Donc ce qui se passe aux USA, ou qui n'a pas rapport avec la lgalisation, c'est tout aussi hors sujet.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais voila je crois que l'observateur qui compte en vois cette ralit seulement car tous monde veux voir cette ralit .
> Avant les gens voyez des anges dans le ciel la en vois des extraterrestres la ralit dpend du croyance de l'tre humain c'est tous .


Marrant que tu dises a, c'est le fondement de la mtaphysique dveloppe dans le monde de the World of Darkness de White Wolf (un superbe jeu de rle). C'est principalement dvelopp dans Mage et Loup Garou. Surtout dans Mage. C'est la somme des croyances des humains appels les dormeurs qui dfinit ce qui est rel ou non dans le monde physique. Les mages connaissent la vrit (le monde est ce que l'on croit et pas ce que l'on voit, donc on si on croit suffisamment fort diffremment on peut altrer le rel). Depuis la nuit des temps le monde physique et le monde des esprits ne faisaient qu'un. Lors de la renaissance, une faction de mage qui s'appellera plus tard la Technocratie commence  diffuser lentement la rationalit scientifique dans les esprits des hommes au travers de livres et de l'universit puis des coles etc ... Leur but tant de protger l'humanit des entits malfiques qui peuvent tre prsentes dans le monde des esprits et s'attaquer aux dormeurs.

Lorsque suffisamment de dormeurs ont intgr l'ide que la magie n'existait pas un phnomne est apparu qui a spar le monde des esprits du monde physique, une barrire appele le goulet s'est cre pour sparer les deux mondes, et dsormais lorsque les mages altrent la ralit sans respecter les contraintes du monde physique ils subissent une force appele le paradoxe qui les punis voire tente de les faire disparatre de la ralit, et ce phnomne protge galement le monde physique des esprits malfiques qui ne peuvent plus naviguer librement (ou alors avec des contraintes trs importantes).

Bref, la lecture de ce chapitre du bouquin Mage est vraiment un exercice intellectuel intressant, je recommande  chacun. J'ai longuement jou  ce JdR dans ma jeunesse et c'tait vraiment des parties super riches.

Aprs a reste un jeu, il ne faut pas le prendre au pied de la lettre  ::aie:: 




> En vois la mme ralit juste car on a un cerveau humain si on a un autre cerveau en verras pas la mme ralit que les humains.
> La ralit dpend de l'observateur plutt de son cerveau mme si il a tord son cerveau autant que humain vois que une ralit d'un cerveau humain.


Oui, et c'est bien pour a que a n'a pas de sens de chercher une vrit vraie au del de tes propres sens. C'est l'histoire de la rplique du gamin  No dans Matrix, il lui explique qu'il trouve le poulet dgueulasse et d'aprs lui c'est PAS parce que le poulet est dgueu mais parce que la matrice ne sait pas ce qu'est un bon poulet et donc qu'elle n'est pas capable de gnrer un bon got de poulet lorsqu'ils sont dans la matrice.

Bref, a a s'appelle avoir attrap la mningite. Il faut faire confiance  ses sens, parce que la ralit n'est perceptible qu'au travers d'eux, il n'y a pas d'autres choix.

Savoir si les photos prises par la NASA sont rellement la terre ou non c'est une autre histoire. C'est la question de la confiance dans la source qui te donne une information. Comment est-ce que tu sais que ta maman est ta maman ? Parce qu'elle te l'a dit et parce que les autres te le disent aussi. Mais tu n'en sais absolument rien tu ne te rappelles plus de cette priode de ta vie.

Pour en revenir  la Terre et  sa rotondit, les pilotes d'avions savent trs bien calculer a. Ils peuvent te prouver mathmatiquement que la terre est ronde sans avoir besoin de piloter jusqu' 12K km d'altitude. Mais c'est pas trivial du tout je ne sais pas faire. Mais je leur fais confiance. Plus que dans les lucubrations d'inconnus en mal de vrit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc ce qui se passe aux USA, ou qui n'a pas rapport avec la lgalisation, c'est tout aussi hors sujet.


Ben du coup moi je suis en plein dans le sujet.
Parce que la lgalisation du Cannabis au Canada est en rapport avec la lgalisation du Cannabis en gnral, et on a besoin des informations des pays qui ont lgalis pour tudier les consquences de la lgalisation ailleurs, pour anticip un peu ce qu'il ce passerait en France.

C'est comme si on regardait a :
Cannabis : les premires leons de la lgalisation aux Etats-Unis



> La lgalisation a en tout cas permis l'mergence d'une vraie industrie. Le cannabis a gnr 1,3 milliard de revenus dans le Colorado l'an dernier. Le gouvernement local en a tir 200 millions de recettes fiscales, alloues depuis  plusieurs causes d'intrt gnral (ducation, sant, etc...).
> 
> Le cannabis draine aussi une nouvelle catgorie de touristes. Les htels du Colorado, qui voient dfiler les skieurs et amateurs de nature depuis des dcennies, se retrouvent ainsi assaillis par une nouvelle population, plus jeune et plus festive. Les tudiants, qui avaient l'habitude de rejoindre la Floride ou Cancun, au Mexique, pour fter les vacances de  Spring Break " se sont ainsi massivement dports vers le Colorado, Au total, ce sont plus de 16 millions de touristes qui se sont rendus dans cet Etat en 2015, soit 1 million de plus que l'anne prcdente.


Et on apprend qu'il faut faire attention  tout ce qui est  base de cannabis et qui ce mange, parce que des bbs peuvent tomber dessus...




> Comment est-ce que tu sais que ta maman est ta maman ? Parce qu'elle te l'a dit et parce que les autres te le disent aussi. Mais tu n'en sais absolument rien tu ne te rappelles plus de cette priode de ta vie.


Des fois il y a des traces gntique, quand mme...
Par exemple si ta mre a une maladie hrditaire rare et que tu l'as aussi, tu peux te dire que la probabilit que ta mre soit ta mre est assez lev.

Mais quelque part les hommes n'ont aucun moyen (sauf test ADN) pour tre certains qu'ils sont le pre de leur enfant.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais quelque part les hommes n'ont aucun moyen (sauf test ADN) pour tre certains qu'ils sont le pre de leur enfant.


Sauf que pour les tests ADN aussi, c'est faire preuve de confiance dans les rsultats fournis par le labo / la machine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben du coup moi je suis en plein dans le sujet.
> Parce que la lgalisation du Cannabis au Canada est en rapport avec la lgalisation du Cannabis en gnral, et on a besoin des informations des pays qui ont lgalis pour tudier les consquences de la lgalisation ailleurs, pour anticip un peu ce qu'il ce passerait en France.


Ben non, en fait ! 
C'est pas parce que c'est fait comme a au Canada ou aux USA ou ailleurs, que ce sera fait de la mme manires en France (si jamais a devait tre fait). Donc bien malin celui qui pourrait transposer les consquences de la lgalisation d'un pays  un autre. Et mme si on lgalisait de la mme manire que les canadiens, les diffrences culturelles et socitales feraient qu'il ne serait quasiment pas possible de transposer les consquences.




> Des fois il y a des traces gntique, quand mme...
> Par exemple si ta mre a une maladie hrditaire rare et que tu l'as aussi, tu peux te dire que la probabilit que ta mre soit ta mre est assez lev.
> Mais quelque part les hommes n'ont aucun moyen (sauf test ADN) pour tre certains qu'ils sont le pre de leur enfant.


Ben si, en fait. De la mme manire que pour la mre. Si le pre a une maladie gntique et que l'enfant l'a aussi, c'est aussi valable que pour la mre.




> Sauf que pour les tests ADN aussi, c'est faire preuve de confiance dans les rsultats fournis par le labo / la machine.


Tout  fait.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben du coup moi je suis en plein dans le sujet.
> Parce que la lgalisation du Cannabis au Canada est en rapport avec la lgalisation du Cannabis en gnral, *et on a besoin des informations des pays qui ont lgalis pour tudier les consquences de la lgalisation ailleurs*, pour anticip un peu ce qu'il ce passerait en France.


Compltement d'accord  ce niveau l mme si cela ne reste que des indications, car comme tu aimes  le rpter, les civilisations amricaines et europennes n'ont rien  voir, donc la lgalisation ici n'aura pas forcment les mmes effets.

Par contre, savoir que la police a chopp X kilos de drogues (mme si il s'agit de cannabis), je ne vois pas en quoi cela fait avancer la discussion ? ( part pour redire pour la 38me fois, sans qu'on ait plus de preuve, que "la lgalisation fera disparatre le trafic").

Le topic a dj je ne sais combien de page, on a dj pas mal discut de nombreux aspects, comme dj dit dans d'autres fils, cela ne sert  rien de poster tous les articles que tu trouves, si derrire, cela n'apporte pas de nouvelles pistes, des nouvelles rponses ou des questionnements supplmentaires. On est assez grand pour faire des recherches sur Google nous-mmes. 

Poster des liens sans arguments ou sans sujet de dbat, c'est bien mais a sert pas  grand chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Poster des liens sans arguments ou sans sujet de dbat, c'est bien mais a sert pas  grand chose.


J'ai dj expliqu que l'argument c'tait qu'en lgalisant bien le cannabis on tuait le trafic !
Donc c'est fini les trafiquants qui gagne des millions en vendant du shit marocain.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai dj expliqu que l'argument c'tait qu'en lgalisant bien le cannabis on tuait le trafic !


Ce  quoi on t'a rpondu. Quelles sont tes sources pouvant affirmer cela ? 
Et en quoi est-ce que a aide  diminuer la consommation, car c'est quand mme aussi un des gros problmes.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai dj expliqu que l'argument c'tait qu'en lgalisant bien le cannabis on tuait le trafic !
> Donc c'est fini les trafiquants qui gagne des millions en vendant du shit marocain.


Oui parce que je suppose que le cannabis qui sera consomm en france sera produit en Bretagne ou en Creuse chez des petits producteurs locaux ?
Laisse moi rire !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Ce  quoi on t'a rpondu. Quelles sont tes sources pouvant affirmer cela ?


Je n'ai pas suivi toutes les avalanches de posts, mais pour moi a va de soi. Quel serait l'intrt d'aller voir un dealer alors que c'est vendu dans le commerce ? conomiser 5 balles ? Si on veut faire des conomies, on cultive, non ? Mme le trafic du tabac n'arrive pas  percer, malgr le prix auquel il est vendu dans le commerce. Mme si le trafic de cannabis ne s'arrte pas, il sera largement frein. Ce qui permet de l'affirmer, c'est le bon sens et les donnes des autres pays. Mme si la culture amricaine est diffrente de la ntre, je ne crois pas que les Franais aient un apptit particulier pour le march noir, si ? Ou j'ai loup quelque chose ?
Sinon, histoire d'apporter un point de vue assez original, proche de celui de Mingolito, celui de cette nana particulirement attache  l'ordre public. Pour rsumer, _trop de lois tuent-elle la loi_ ? Pour ma part, je ne suis pas certaine que j'arrterais de traverser au bonhomme rouge si le cannabis tait lgalis, mais c'est une question qui mrite d'tre creuse. Une loi qui n'est pas respecte a-t-elle toujours lieu d'tre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelles sont tes sources pouvant affirmer cela ?


Mais c'est logique, si le consommateur peut avoir accs  un produit franais, de meilleur qualit,  meilleur prix, en connaissant la provenance, en connaissant la varit, son taux de THC, etc, il prfrera forcment a.
Mettez-vous  la place du consommateur, soit il achte dans la rue o il peut se faire avoir et il sait gnralement pas ce que c'est.
Soit il peut acheter de la Dutch Dragon, de la White Widow, de la Kusher Kush, de la Haze N1, etc, dans un magasin spcialis.
Et mme du hash extrait avec le ice o lator par exemple, ou des trucs comme a :





Moi si j'ai le choix entre de la Kosher Kush bio en terre de chez Reserva Privada (DNA) cultiv en France et de la beuh mystre achet dans la rue  un mec louche, je direct prendre le premier choix.




> Et en quoi est-ce que a aide  diminuer la consommation, car c'est quand mme aussi un des gros problmes.


Bon  la limite lgalisation n'est pas forcment synonyme de diminution de la consommation...
Mais d'un ct quand c'est illgal, la consommation est un peu donn au pif...
Alors que quand c'est lgal c'est plus simple et prcis.

On peut savoir combien de L de bires les franais consomment par an.




> Oui parce que je suppose que le cannabis qui sera consomm en france sera produit en Bretagne ou en Creuse chez des petits producteurs locaux ?


Mais partout en France il y aura des producteurs de cannabis Indoor, Outdoor, en terre, en hydroponie, en aroponie, en organique ou pas.
Il y aura de tout.
Il y a aura des rgles, des systmes de catgories, etc.
On aura les informations :
- Indoor / Outdoor
- Terre / Hydroponie / Aroponie
- Organique / Chimique
- Taux de THC

Par exemple : OG Kush - Indoor - Terre - Organique - 20% THC.
Et l le consommateur il est bien.

----------


## Invit

> Quel serait l'intrt d'aller voir un dealer alors que c'est vendu dans le commerce ?


J'ose espr que la drogue mme "lgalise" ne sera pas dlivre en grande surface ou autre, mais dans des endroits spcialiss comme en Hollande dans les coffee shop.
Donc l'intrt d'aller voir un dealer ? Pouvoir le consommer chez soir ou en soire, ce qui est quand mme le plus rpendu, surtout quand on sait que les gens consomment a pour "tre poss" je vois pas l'intret de l'tre dans un coffee shop.

Donc l'argument de l'intrt d'aller voir un dealer est pour moi extrmement bancal.

----------


## Zirak

> Quel serait l'intrt d'aller voir un dealer alors que c'est vendu dans le commerce ? conomiser 5 balles ?


C'est sr que si la diffrence n'est que de 5 balles cela ne vaut pas le coup (encore que 5 balles  chaque fois, a fait une somme  la fin de l'anne). Et comme tu aborde le cas du trafic de cigarettes, "a ne perse pas", c'est relatif, en 2016 la France tait le 1er pays europen consommateur de cigarettes illicites et le trafic en question ne fait qu'augmenter.





> Si on veut faire des conomies, on cultive, non ?


Ca dpend si c'est autoris ou non. Tu peux lgaliser et que cela soit achetable dans le commerce, sans pour autant qu'il soit autoris d'avoir ta propre "culture" (oui je sais Ryu, c'est a le but, si ils ne font pas comme a, a serait nul...)





> Mme si le trafic de cannabis ne s'arrte pas, *il sera largement frein*. Ce qui permet de l'affirmer, c'est le bon sens et les donnes des autres pays.


Mais dans la discussion en cours, il n'est pas question d'un trafic diminu, mais d'un trafic compltement disparu.  :;):  

Sinon je le redis, mme aux Pays-Bas, le trafic n'a pas disparu, bien au contraire, c'est mme pourquoi fin 2017 le gouvernement s'est dcid  cultiver sa propre weed pour alimenter les coffees (test ralis sur une dizaine de villes), pour justement diminuer le trafic (qui se chargeait d'alimenter une bonne partie voir la majorit des coffees jusqu' maintenant).






> Sinon, histoire d'apporter un point de vue assez original, proche de celui de Mingolito, celui de cette nana particulirement attache  l'ordre public. Pour rsumer, _trop de lois tuent-elle la loi_ ? Pour ma part, je ne suis pas certaine que j'arrterais de traverser au bonhomme rouge si le cannabis tait lgalis, mais c'est une question qui mrite d'tre creuse. Une loi qui n'est pas respecte a-t-elle toujours lieu d'tre ?


Je regarderais a  la maison, le filtre web du boulot n'aime pas le lien.  ::(: 



@Ryu:




> Mais c'est logique, si le consommateur peut avoir accs * un produit franais, de meilleur qualit,  meilleur prix, en connaissant la provenance, en connaissant la varit, son taux de THC,* etc, il prfrera forcment a.


Sauf que rien ne prouve que c'est ce type de chose qui sera propose. Toute ton argumentation ne repose que sur ce que TOI tu voudrais, tes affirmations doivent donc tre faites au conditionnel et non comme si c'tait quelque chose de valid et de sr.


Sinon concernant l'argument de la baisse du trafic ou non, perso c'est mme pas une question qu'il soit vrai ou pas, c'est qu'on en a dj parl 20 fois, donc venir mettre des articles sur des saisies de drogues, cela n'apporte rien de plus  ce qui a dj t dit.

----------


## Invit

> Mais partout en France il y aura des producteurs de cannabis Indoor, Outdoor, en terre, en hydroponie, en aroponie, en organique ou pas.
> Il y aura de tout.
> Il y a aura des rgles, des systmes de catgories, etc.
> On aura les informations :
> - Indoor / Outdoor
> - Terre / Hydroponie / Aroponie
> - Organique / Chimique
> - Taux de THC
> 
> ...


Et bah... et il sera distribu par la petite souris  dos de Yeti ton cannabis ?
Regarde le tabac en 2014 il n'y avait plus que 4 usines de tabac en France.

Article

Donc ton truc de producteurs partout c'est de l'utopie, cela n'existe et n'existera que dans ta tte, il sera produit ailleurs et import donc aucun apport en matire d'emplois pour la France. De plus en France la main d'oeuvre cote beaucoup trop chere pour ce genre de production.

Aprs  voir tes connaissances et la faon dont tu en parles je me doute que tu es un consommateur au moins occasionnel voir quotidien donc je comprend que tu dfendes ce point de vue mais il faut se faire une raison, la production chez le particulier ne sera pas autorise heureusement et ce ne sera pas en libre service comme les cigarettes ou l'alcool, du moins pas avant des dizaines d'annes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Oui, en gros t'en sais rien. 
Rien que sur le prix, l'tat, mettra forcment des taxes, et des assez lourdes. Donc, a fera grimper la note. D'autant plus si c'est cultiv en France (cout de la main d'uvre, des impts, des loyers, des transports, ...). Donc, l'argument du prix, n'est pas certain. Pas plus que celui de la qualit. Le mec qui fume un joint, tout ce qu'il veut c'est sa dope. Que a vienne du Maroc ou de Triffouillis les Oies, il s'en tape. Et comme il connat bien le gars qui lui fourgue sa came habituellement, je le vois pas aller dans un lieu o il devra prsenter sa carte d'identit, parce qu'il n'aura pas trop envie d'tre fich "drogu" dans un fichier secret de l'tat.

Bref, tu rves, Herbert.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, en gros t'en sais rien. 
> Rien que sur le prix, l'tat, mettra forcment des taxes, et des assez lourdes. Donc, a fera grimper la note. D'autant plus si c'est cultiv en France (cout de la main d'uvre, des impts, des loyers, des transports, ...). Donc, l'argument du prix, n'est pas certain. Pas plus que celui de la qualit. *Le mec qui fume un joint, tout ce qu'il veut c'est sa dope. Que a vienne du Maroc ou de Triffouillis les Oies, il s'en tape.* Et comme il connat bien le gars qui lui fourgue sa came habituellement, je le vois pas aller dans un lieu o il devra prsenter sa carte d'identit, parce qu'il n'aura pas trop envie d'tre fich "drogu" dans un fichier secret de l'tat.
> 
> Bref, tu rves, Herbert.


D'accord sur presque tout sauf la partie en gras, qui une fois de plus, montre que tu ne connais pas le sujet.

Encore une fois, un fumeur de cannabis, c'est pas une larve sans volont avec un physique compltement dtruit vivant au fond d'un squat, on parle de cannabis, pas de meth ou je ne sais quoi.

Un fumeur lambda prfrera mettre 10 ou 20 de plus (voir mme plus parfois) pour une meilleur qualit que de fumer du pneu (sous rserve qu'on ne parle pas d'un ado qui pique le fric  ses parents pour se payer sa "dose").  

Si je prend l'exemple des tarifs par chez moi :

- pour du shit de qualit plus que potable, a va coter 50 les 10gr on va dire (plutt 60 si t'es pas un habitu ou si le mec se fait un peu plus de gratte)
- du bon shit, a peut monter  80/90 les 10/12gr
- pour de la weed potable, tu es direct  80/90 les 10gr (a peut descendre  60/70 pour de bonnes surprises mais c'est rare)  

Tout le monde n'habite pas Paris ou Marseille, il y a des coins (surtout  la campagne) o l'approvisionnement peut se montrer capricieux et le choix limit. Mais malgr tout, je peux t'assurer que la weed ou le "bon" shit, se vendent aussi bien voir mieux que du shit moiti moins cher mais de moindre qualit. Surtout que si tu n'es pas sr d'en ravoir facilement, tu vas avoir tendance  prendre le bon truc plus cher et  le savourer.

La beuh c'est pas diffrent de l'alcool, un truc de meilleur qualit hors de prix, tu ne vas pas le consommer de la mme faon qu'un 1er prix.

Le pas cher, c'est surtout achet par ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus (ou pas de faon fixe ou pas trs levs) et qui se dbrouillent comme ils peuvent pour trouver de l'argent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'accord sur presque tout sauf la partie en gras, qui une fois de plus, montre que tu ne connais pas le sujet.
> 
> Encore une fois, un fumeur de cannabis, c'est pas une larve sans volont avec un physique compltement dtruit vivant au fond d'un squat, on parle de cannabis, pas de meth ou je ne sais quoi.
> 
> Un fumeur lambda prfrera mettre 10 ou 20 de plus (voir mme plus parfois) pour une meilleur qualit que de fumer du pneu (sous rserve qu'on ne parle pas d'un ado qui pique le fric  ses parents pour se payer sa "dose").  
> 
> Si je prend l'exemple des tarifs par chez moi :
> 
> - pour du shit de qualit plus que potable, a va coter 50 les 10gr on va dire (plutt 60 si t'es pas un habitu ou si le mec se fait un peu plus de gratte)
> ...


Tu n'as pas tord globalement. Mais je crois que tu te focalises sur le bourgeois ou fils de, ou le bobo bio. 
Et dsol, mais, pour moi, un consommateur de drogue est et restera un drogu. C'est pas l'habit qui fait le moine. Et jusqu' preuve du contraire, le cannabis est une drogue.

----------


## Invit

> La beuh c'est pas diffrent de l'alcool, un truc de meilleur qualit hors de prix, tu ne vas pas le consommer de la mme faon qu'un 1er prix.


Ca s'appelle enfoncer des portes ouvertes.

C'est pareil pour la nourriture, a m'tonnerai que tu manges pareil du foie gras que de la rillette mais tout a ne justifie en rien le fait que les gens prfreront *forcment* payer plus cher.

Pour les drogues "douces" comme le cannabis les gens en consomment plusieurs par jour pour les rguliers, quand tu es rendu a 3/4 ou pire par jour tu vas pas dbourser 20/30euros ou plus pour avoir un peu plus de qualit sachant qu'avec ces sous tu pourrais en avoir plus un peu moins bon. Tu parles en effet la des fumeurs occasionnels avec des moyens pas des plus gros fumeurs.

Tu manges pas du foie gras tous les jours non, tu manges de la mousse de foie. C'est moins bon, de moins bonne qualit mais tu peux en avoir tous les jours pas que  Noel

----------


## Invit

> C'est sr que si la diffrence n'est que de 5 balles cela ne vaut pas le coup (encore que 5 balles  chaque fois, a fait une somme  la fin de l'anne). Et comme tu aborde le cas du trafic de cigarettes, "a ne perse pas", c'est relatif, en 2016 la France tait le 1er pays europen consommateur de cigarettes illicites et le trafic en question ne fait qu'augmenter.
> Ca dpend si c'est autoris ou non. Tu peux lgaliser et que cela soit achetable dans le commerce, sans pour autant qu'il soit autoris d'avoir ta propre "culture" (oui je sais Ryu, c'est a le but, si ils ne font pas comme a, a serait nul...)
> 
> Mais dans la discussion en cours, il n'est pas question d'un trafic diminu, mais d'un trafic compltement disparu.


Le trafic ne disparat jamais totalement. Plus il est important, plus il a de consquences. Donc plus on peut le limiter, mieux c'est (la question est de savoir comment le limiter). Concernant l'autorisation de cultiver, a dpend surtout de comment ils le pnalisent. Si l'achat de cannabis sur le march noir est davantage pnalis que la culture, tu auras davantage intrt  cultiver qu' acheter au noir. 





> Sinon je le redis, mme aux Pays-Bas, le trafic n'a pas disparu, bien au contraire, c'est mme pourquoi fin 2017 le gouvernement s'est dcid  cultiver sa propre weed pour alimenter les coffees (test ralis sur une dizaine de villes), pour justement diminuer le trafic (qui se chargeait d'alimenter une bonne partie voir la majorit des coffees jusqu' maintenant).


Dsole, a fait partie srement des posts que je n'ai pas suivis, c'est intressant. Qu'est-ce qui s'est pass dans la tte du gouvernement des Pays Bas pour qu'ils ne surveillent pas la filire d'approvisionnement de leurs coffees ?




> Je regarderais a  la maison, le filtre web du boulot n'aime pas le lien.


Je le comprends, moi non plus je n'aime pas Paris Match  ::ptdr:: 





> Oui, en gros t'en sais rien. 
> Rien que sur le prix, l'tat, mettra forcment des taxes, et des assez lourdes. Donc, a fera grimper la note. D'autant plus si c'est cultiv en France (cout de la main d'uvre, des impts, des loyers, des transports, ...). Donc, l'argument du prix, n'est pas certain. Pas plus que celui de la qualit. *Le mec qui fume un joint, tout ce qu'il veut c'est sa dope.* Que a vienne du Maroc ou de Triffouillis les Oies, il s'en tape. Et comme il connat bien le gars qui lui fourgue sa came habituellement, je le vois pas aller dans un lieu o il devra prsenter sa carte d'identit, parce qu'il n'aura pas trop envie d'tre fich "drogu" dans un fichier secret de l'tat.
> 
> Bref, tu rves, Herbert.


Pour la partie en gras, c'est globalement faux. Personne n'aime le got de pneu et le mal de crne qui s'en suit. Encore une fois, le cannabis n'est pas une drogue "dure", la plupart du temps, a reste un petit plaisir. Par contre, que ce soit cultiv local, je suis d'accord, tout le monde s'en tape. Mais pour le prix, je pense que c'est un critre marginal effectivement. Regarde le nombre de gens qui achtent des plats prpars parce qu'ils ont la flemme d'plucher les patates, malgr la diffrence de prix et malgr la diffrence de qualit.
[edit : grille par Zirak  ::mouarf:: ]

----------


## Zirak

> Mais je crois que tu te focalises sur le bourgeois ou fils de, ou le bobo bio.


Non je me focalise sur ce que j'observe tous les jours et de ma propre exprience. Je ne suis pas bourgeois, ni fils de, bobo bio, mes amis non plus, ma famille non plus, mes collgues non plus, et tous, sans exceptions, n'ont jamais t au moins cher juste pour avoir leur dose, le moins cher, c'est quand il n'y a pas d'autre choix, si effectivement, on veut absolument quelque chose (ce qui n'est pas forc non plus). 





> Et dsol, mais, pour moi, *un consommateur de drogue est et restera un drogu*. C'est pas l'habit qui fait le moine. Et jusqu' preuve du contraire, le cannabis est une drogue.


Ah mais je ne conteste pas a, juste la vision que tu as l'air d'avoir des drogus, en te lisant on a juste l'impression de regarder une srie tl. ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Ca s'appelle enfoncer des portes ouvertes.
> 
> C'est pareil pour la nourriture, a m'tonnerai que tu manges pareil du foie gras que de la rillette mais tout a ne justifie en rien le fait que les gens prfreront *forcment* payer plus cher.


Je n'ai pas dit "forcment" mais  contrario, vous n'avez aucune preuve que les fumeurs de joints sont prts  fumer n'importe quoi juste pour avoir leur dose, en dehors de votre vision du drogu venant de ce qu'on vous a appris  la tl ou  l'cole.





> Pour les drogues "douces" comme le cannabis les gens en consomment plusieurs par jour pour les rguliers, quand tu es rendu a 3/4 ou pire par jour tu vas pas dbourser 20/30euros ou plus pour avoir un peu plus de qualit sachant qu'avec ces sous tu pourrais en avoir plus un peu moins bon. Tu parles en effet la des fumeurs occasionnels avec des moyens pas des plus gros fumeurs.


Bah sachant que dans ma priode o je fumais le plus, je tournais  entre 6 et 10 joints mme les jours o je bossais (car a ne m'empchait pas d'avoir un boulot en CDI et de faire mon taff), je pense que j'tais plus dans la catgorie gros fumeur que fumeur occasionnel hein.  :;): 

Encore une fois, je ne parle que de mes observations sur 20 ans au prs de plusieurs dizaines de consommateurs allant du mec qui fume seulement de temps en temps en soire,  des consommateurs "rguliers" comme je l'tais, pas de ce que j'ai lu ou vu  la tl. Aprs je ne conteste pas qu'il existe des gens qui font comme vous le dtes, je dis juste que c'est pas forcment la majorit des cas.

Il n'y aurait pas eu ce topic, Jon ne se serait mme pas rendu compte que je faisais parti des drogus qu'il excre tant, alors qu'on a dbattu ensemble plus d'une fois alors que j'avais fum.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne suis pas bourgeois, ni fils de, bobo bio, mes amis non plus, ma famille non plus, mes collgues non plus


Mais tu n'es pas non plus smicard ou allocataire du RSA  :;):  Pour les pauvres, qui sont quand mme nombreux  fumer, la qualit peut tre hors de prix. Tu es probablement bien au dessus de la moyenne, niveau revenus (et tes collgues pareils). D'ailleurs, la preuve, c'est que tu trouves facilement du "pneu" qui fait mal au crne, donc quelqu'un doit bien l'acheter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas bourgeois, ni fils de, bobo bio,


Mais tu n'es pas non plus le smicard ou RSAiste de base. Et c'est une grande partie des fumeurs de joints. 



> Ah mais je ne conteste pas a, juste la vision que tu as l'air d'avoir des drogus, en te lisant on a juste l'impression de regarder une srie tl. ^^


Je comprends parfaitement cela. C'est juste qu' lire certains ici, on a l'impression que fumer du cannabis c'est cool, c'est bien, et que c'est les non fumeurs qui sont des cons qui ne comprennent rien. Donc, j'insiste (lourdement, c'est vrai) pour qu'on oublie pas que le cannabis, c'est une drogue, qu'en fumer, a des consquences sur la sant. C'est tout.




> Il n'y aurait pas eu ce topic, Jon ne se serait mme pas rendu compte que je faisais parti des drogus qu'il excre tant, alors qu'on a dbattu ensemble plus d'une fois alors que j'avais fum.


Je ne les excre pas. Je les plains ! Au mme titre que les fumeurs de tabac ou les alcooliques. 
Je suis tout  fait conscient que certains fument des joints sans tre accrocs. Tout comme on peut fumer une clope de temps en temps ( une soire, une fte, un mariage, ...) ou boire de l'alcool sans tre alcoolique. Mais, toutes ses substances (et personnellement, je ne suis pas contre un apro ou un verre de vin de temps en temps), sont dangereuses, et il ne faut minorer leurs effets. 
C'est tout.

----------


## Invit

> Mais tu n'es pas non plus le smicard ou RSAiste de base. Et c'est une grande partie des fumeurs de joints.


Moi oui (la dure ralit du march de la traduction  ::aie:: ), et a ne veut pas dire que j'ai besoin de fumer de la merde pour avoir ma dose. Si c'est pas bon, je ne fume pas. Si c'est trop cher, je fume moins. Mme chez les clochards tu ne trouveras jamais quelqu'un pour acheter volontairement un produit dgueulasse, parce que a n'a aucun intrt (du fait qu'il n'y ait pas de dpendance physique et que la dpendance psychique peut tre facilement pallie par l'alcool). Par ailleurs, tu trouves tout autant de monde chez les smicards (et les RSAistes de base, dans une moindre mesure) pour acheter des produits plus chers  partir du moment o a leur facilite la vie.  partir du moment o le budget cannabis n'atteint pas plus de 50 /mois pour un fumeur occasionnel ou 200 /mois pour un gros fumeur, la grande majorit n'ira pas voir les dealers s'ils peuvent aller dans le commerce.

Aprs, a dpend principalement de l'objectif du gouvernement. S'il a intrt  ce que le trafic se poursuive pour une raison ou pour une autre, il alignera le cannabis sur le cours de l'or et la lgalisation n'aura servi qu' nous faire troller sur les forums. Sinon, il fera le calcul ci-dessus et calculera les taxes en consquence. Sachant que la culture du cannabis est trs peu coteuse, beaucoup moins que le tabac, il aura tout le loisir de se faire plaisir.

----------


## Invit

> La grande majorit n'ira pas voir les dealers s'ils peuvent aller dans le commerce.


Ne croyez pas que lgalisation = trouver du cannabis chez auchan.
Nous passerons par une loooooongue phase ou le cannabis sera vendu dans une cadre ou il devra etre consomm sur place et non pas ramen  la maison.

Et dans ce cas je doute fortement que les gens se tournent vers le "commerce lgal" s'il doivent le consommer dans des salles prvues  cet effet et non plus  la maison ou en soire

----------


## fanmanga

> Marrant que tu dises a, c'est le fondement de la mtaphysique dveloppe dans le monde de the World of Darkness de White Wolf (un superbe jeu de rle). C'est principalement dvelopp dans Mage et Loup Garou. Surtout dans Mage. C'est la somme des croyances des humains appels les dormeurs qui dfinit ce qui est rel ou non dans le monde physique. Les mages connaissent la vrit (le monde est ce que l'on croit et pas ce que l'on voit, donc on si on croit suffisamment fort diffremment on peut altrer le rel). Depuis la nuit des temps le monde physique et le monde des esprits ne faisaient qu'un. Lors de la renaissance, une faction de mage qui s'appellera plus tard la Technocratie commence  diffuser lentement la rationalit scientifique dans les esprits des hommes au travers de livres et de l'universit puis des coles etc ... Leur but tant de protger l'humanit des entits malfiques qui peuvent tre prsentes dans le monde des esprits et s'attaquer aux dormeurs.
> 
> Lorsque suffisamment de dormeurs ont intgr l'ide que la magie n'existait pas un phnomne est apparu qui a spar le monde des esprits du monde physique, une barrire appele le goulet s'est cre pour sparer les deux mondes, et dsormais lorsque les mages altrent la ralit sans respecter les contraintes du monde physique ils subissent une force appele le paradoxe qui les punis voire tente de les faire disparatre de la ralit, et ce phnomne protge galement le monde physique des esprits malfiques qui ne peuvent plus naviguer librement (ou alors avec des contraintes trs importantes).
> 
> Bref, la lecture de ce chapitre du bouquin Mage est vraiment un exercice intellectuel intressant, je recommande  chacun. J'ai longuement jou  ce JdR dans ma jeunesse et c'tait vraiment des parties super riches.
> 
> Aprs a reste un jeu, il ne faut pas le prendre au pied de la lettre 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ajoute que les illusions collectifs marche sur les gens qui ont le mme croyance un peu comme si leurs cerveux sont conects sur la mme vrit.
En science en quantique  c'est l'observateur qui dfini la ralit observ.
Je pense que la relation entre humains c'est ca qui dfini la ralit.
Bref pour moi nous vivont dans une grande ilusion collectif.


Pour revenir au sujet du cannabis j'espere que la france lgalise le Cannabis comme ca le Maroc suit la france car au Maroc en copie tous de la france question loi.
Au maroc 10% du population vit grace au cannabis et c'est illgale devant la loi et la religion et beaucoup de famille souffre a cause de ca .
73% des prisons sont rempli que des trafiquants et beaucoups de famille souffre de cette interdiction pourtant l'tat marocaine vend le cannabis a autre tat de manire lgal.

----------


## Invit

> Ne croyez pas que lgalisation = trouver du cannabis chez auchan.
> Nous passerons par une loooooongue phase ou le cannabis sera vendu dans une cadre ou il *devra etre consomm sur place* et non pas ramen  la maison.
> 
> Et dans ce cas je doute fortement que les gens se tournent vers le "commerce lgal" s'il doivent le consommer dans des salles prvues  cet effet et non plus  la maison ou en soire


Ah ? C'est dit o ? Encore une fois (je me rpte), a dpend de l'objectif qu'on poursuit. Si on lgalise le cannabis en faisant bien attention que a ne change rien, a ne changera rien, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pouvoir le consommer chez soir ou en soire, ce qui est quand mme le plus rpendu, surtout quand on sait que les gens consomment a pour "tre poss" je vois pas l'intret de l'tre dans un coffee shop.


Tu achtes ta weed dans un coffee shop ou dans une pharmacie, ensuite tu la consommes chez toi.




> Sauf que rien ne prouve que c'est ce type de chose qui sera propose. Toute ton argumentation ne repose que sur ce que TOI tu voudrais, tes affirmations doivent donc tre faites au conditionnel et non comme si c'tait quelque chose de valid et de sr.


Depuis le dbut, moi je propose le projet de la parfaite lgalisation.
Avec chaque citoyen qui peut cultiver un tout petit peu pour sa propre consommation, et un autre type de production destin  la vente, avec des rgles bizarres comme une limitation de la taille de l'entreprise par exemple.

Si dans le futur le gouvernement lgalise le cannabis correctement il aurait intrt  se baser sur mon travail  ::P: 
Mais effectivement le gouvernement est trop incomptent pour faire quelque chose correctement...

Macron parlait de dpnalisation  un moment et c'est un peu ce qu'il a fait avec l'amende automatique, en quelque sorte...
Parce que a reste beaucoup moins chiant que le tribunal.
Il y avait des choses comme le rappelle  l'ordre.




> Donc ton truc de producteurs partout c'est de l'utopie, cela n'existe et n'existera que dans ta tte, il sera produit ailleurs et import donc aucun apport en matire d'emplois pour la France. De plus en France la main d'oeuvre cote beaucoup trop chere pour ce genre de production.


Si les bonnes lois sont en place, c'est possible.
Et on peut laisser les gens cultiver chez eux, dans une certaine limite, mais ils devront se dclarer et respecter les rgles.

Moi je pense qu'il est possible que des petites entreprises soient rentable.
En comptant le loyer, llectricit, le matriel, l'eau, les engrais, le salaire, etc.

Avec d'un ct une salle de croissance (plante mre + boutures) et de l'autre des salles de floraison.
Avec une varit  grosse dominante indica trs rapide, il est thoriquement possible de faire 6 floraisons complte par an.
Ou sinon il peut y avoir un systme o de nouvelles plantes arrivent toutes les 2 semaines. (on enlve les plantes prtent  tre rcolter, on dcale tout, et ya de la place pour passer des plantes de la croissance  la floraison).
Mais si on faire plusieurs varits il faut des salles de floraisons diffrentes, parce que certaines varits ncessitent 7 semaines de floraison et d'autres 12, il y a des varits industrielle ou cash crop je crois qu'ils disent.

On peut voir des exemples de surface sur cette documentation de rflecteur :
FR-Adjust-A-Wings-HELLION-Media-Pack.pdf

Les taxes sur le tabac doivent tre de 900% (peut tre pas autant mais en tout cas c'est norme, le fabricant doit rcuprer 10% du prix du paquet).
Avec le cannabis il faudra faire beaucoup moins.
Il faut que le prix TTC en magasin commence  6.




> Le mec qui fume un joint, tout ce qu'il veut c'est sa dope. Que a vienne du Maroc ou de Triffouillis les Oies, il s'en tape.


a existe peut tre mais c'est une minorit, fumer du pneu a craint...
Ce serait le mme type de public que ceux qui achtent du vin issu de diffrents pays de la communaut europenne  Netto.
Ou Vodka/Gin/Rhum pas chre.

Il y a plus de consommateurs prt  mettre le prix pour avoir de la qualit, quitte  fumer moins.




> je le vois pas aller dans un lieu o il devra prsenter sa carte d'identit


Thoriquement on peut te demander ta carte d'identit qu'en t'entre dans un bar, une boite de nuit, ou que t'achtes de l'alcool en grande surface.
Je vois pas o est-ce que a gne qu'un agent de scurit dans un coffee shop regarde ta carte d'identit...




> C'est pareil pour la nourriture, a m'tonnerai que tu manges pareil du foie gras que de la rillette mais tout a ne justifie en rien le fait que les gens prfreront *forcment* payer plus cher.


Ce serait plus dans le genre de ceux qui n'aiment pas la 33 Export ou la Kantebrau et qui prfrent l'Heineken ou la 1664.

Mais au pire y'aura moyen de commercialiser des miettes de cannabis moins riche en THC.
Je crois que sur une plante toutes les ttes ne se valent pas forcment.




> Le trafic ne disparat jamais totalement.


Ouais mais le trafic d'alcool ne doit pas reprsenter grand chose face au march de l'alcool lgal.
Pour le tabac la part du trafic doit effectivement tre plus lev.
C'est  cause de l'tat qui augmente les taxes petit  petit.




> Mais, toutes ses substances (et personnellement, je ne suis pas contre un apro ou un verre de vin de temps en temps), sont dangereuses, et il ne faut minorer leurs effets.


Ouais mais bon, on ne va pas viter de faire tout ce qui est dangereux...
Sinon on fait plus rien.
 petite dose on peut boire de l'alcool par exemple, mme si a peut avoir un effet catastrophique sur l'organisme.

C'est comme dans la chanson Didier Super - Moi Au Moins :



> Moi au moins, je suis pas comme vous. 
> Moi au moins, je suis quelqu'un de bien. 
> J'ai tous mes points sur mon permis. 
> J'embte pas mes voisins, avec le bruit. 
> Je gagne bien ma vie, je suis bien poli. 
> Et en plus je suis humble. 
> Moi au moins, je respecte ma femme. 
> J'lui fais jamais l'amour,  part quand c'est prvu. 
> Comme tout le monde je rve de m'branler devant mes gosses. 
> ...

----------


## Invit

> Tu achtes ta weed dans un coffee shop ou dans une pharmacie, ensuite tu la consommes chez toi.


De la weed dans une pharmacie mais biensur oui, tu achtes tes clopes et ta bouteille de vodka chez ton pharmacien toi ? Non mais sans rire rflchis une fois dans ta vie s'il te plait.




> Avec chaque citoyen qui peut cultiver un tout petit peu pour sa propre consommation, et un autre type de production destin  la vente, avec des rgles bizarres comme une limitation de la taille de l'entreprise par exemple.


"Chacun peut cultiver un peu" une proposition en rien sujette aux dbordement, comment controler les gens ? on va pas envoyer des flics chez tous les drogus, et puis si ils peuvent en cultiver de la qualit chez eux pour eux pourquoi pas en cultiver plus et la vendre ? Et hop retour en force du traffic.




> Si dans le futur le gouvernement lgalise le cannabis correctement il aurait intrt  se baser sur mon travail 
> Mais effectivement le gouvernement est trop incomptent pour faire quelque chose correctement...


C'est sur que vu a quel point tu ptes un cble dans tout ce que tu dis je me doute que tu n'attend qu'une chose c'est de voir de la weed plante sur tous les ronds points de france et vendu au Auchan ou Carrefour market pres de chez toi mais heureusement cela n'est et restera dans ta tte.





> Si les bonnes lois sont en place, c'est possible.
> Et on peut laisser les gens cultiver chez eux, dans une certaine limite, mais ils devront se dclarer et respecter les rgles.


Dj rpondu avant c'est infaisable dans la ralit.




> Il faut que le prix TTC en magasin commence  6.


Quand on voit qu'un paquet de cigarettes va passer  10euros d'ici quelques annes c'est tre naif (ou stupide) de penser que le premier prix pourrait tre 6euros, les gens comme toi qui ne reve que d'un monde ou leur weed serait vendu dans le commerce donne une bonne opportunit de bien la taxer pour bien monter les prix et vous enfumer encore plus (jeu de mot tout a tout a  ::mouarf:: ).

Berf tu dbloques compltement, tout ce que tu nous racontes ici n'est que la reprsentation de ce que *TU* voudrais et en aucun cas une ralit plausible dans un futur plus ou moins proche, c'est de l'utopie rien de plus.

----------


## Invit

> Dj rpondu avant c'est infaisable dans la ralit.


Tu es bien affirmatif. L'Autriche par exemple serait donc dans une ralit parallle ?

----------


## Invit

> Tu es bien affirmatif. L'Autriche par exemple serait donc dans une ralit parallle ?


Ah parce que le traffic de drogues en Autriche est  0% ? Tu repasseras quand ce sera le cas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Ah parce que le traffic de drogues en Autriche est  0% ? Tu repasseras quand ce sera le cas


Euh non, j'ai dit que la dpnalisation de la culture n'est pas infaisable dans la ralit. 
Je sais que c'est trolldi mais on peut dbattre avec un minimum de srieux, non ?

----------


## Invit

> Euh non, j'ai dit que la dpnalisation de la culture n'est pas infaisable dans la ralit. 
> Je sais que c'est trolldi mais on peut dbattre avec un minimum de srieux, non ?


Alors il faut juste apprendre  lire, quand j'ai dis que c'etait infaisable c'tait pour "chacun produit chez soi et respecte les rgles" nous ne sommes pas dans un monde de bisounours malheureusement.

Je sais que c'est trolldi mais on peut apprendre  lire correctement, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> De la weed dans une pharmacie mais biensur oui, tu achtes tes clopes et ta bouteille de vodka chez ton pharmacien toi ? Non mais sans rire rflchis une fois dans ta vie s'il te plait.


Il y a quelque chose qui s'appelle "Cannabis Thrapeutique".
Cannabis mdical
Vente de cannabis en pharmacie : en quoi consiste le modle uruguayen ?




> "Chacun peut cultiver un peu" une proposition en rien sujette aux dbordement, comment controler les gens ?


Il y aura des rgles (surement la surface cultivable, parce que le nombre de pieds ne correspond  rien).

Apparemment c'est possible d'autoriser les gens  cultiver chez eux :
Home Cannabis Cultivation Laws: A State-by-State Guide



> Alaska :  An adult over the age of 21 may possess, grow, process, or transport no more than six (6) plants total, with no more than three (3) plants that are mature.
> Arizona : A medical marijuana patient or the qualifying patients designated caregiver may cultivate up to twelve (12) plants if they live more than 25 miles from the nearest medical marijuana dispensary.
> California : Adults over the age of 21 may cultivate up to six (6) plants per residency.
> Colorado : Any adult resident of Colorado may grow up to six (6) plants per person, with no more than three (3) plants in the mature/flowering stage at any time. Non-Colorado residents may not cultivate cannabis.
> Columbia : It is legal for a person who is at least 21 years old to cultivate within their residence up to six (6) marijuana plants, no more than three (3) of which are mature.
> Massachusetts : Adults over the age of 21 may cultivate up to six (6) mature plants per person for personal use, and plants must not be visible to the general public.


Je ne vais pas tous les faire sinon je suis encore l demain.




> C'est sur que vu a quel point tu ptes un cble dans tout ce que tu dis je me doute que tu n'attend qu'une chose c'est de voir de la weed plante sur tous les ronds points de france et vendu au Auchan ou Carrefour market


Wola surtout pas.
Si n'importe qui plante des graines n'importe comment, a va faire des mles, et les mles vont polliniser les femelles, a va crer des graines au lieu de crer des ttes.
Et non je veux que le cannabis soit vendu dans des endroits spcialiss.
C'est pas comme l'alcool qui est une drogue dur et qu'on trouve partout.




> Quand on voit qu'un paquet de cigarettes va passer  10euros d'ici quelques annes


Mais  la base ce n'tait pas le cas.
Dans les annes 90 un paquet de cigarette cotait l'quivalent d'1,5.
Et aprs l'tat  dit "on va taxer les fumeurs, ce qui va aller dans les caisses de la scu, pour payer nos potes de l'industrie pharmaceutique avec leurs chimio qu'ils aiment tant".

Et progressivement ils ont augment.
J'ai entendu des scientifiques dire que produire 1g de cannabis leur cotait 0,25 en indoor.


Si le producteur peut vendre 1g  2 a peut tre rentable.
Avec 200% de taxe a ferait 6 TTC.

Mais on peut commencer  moins.

----------


## Invit

> Alors il faut juste apprendre  lire, quand j'ai dis que c'etait infaisable c'tait pour "chacun produit chez soi et respecte les rgles" nous ne sommes pas dans un monde de bisounours malheureusement.
> 
> Je sais que c'est trolldi mais on peut apprendre  lire correctement, non ?


Alors j'ai mal compris, explicite ton propos. Il n'est pas question que tout le monde produise chez soi. Qu'est-ce qui est infaisable dans la ralit ici ? 



> Et on peut laisser les gens cultiver chez eux, dans une certaine limite, mais ils devront se dclarer et respecter les rgles.


Respecter les rgles c'est irrel ?

----------


## Invit

> Il y a quelque chose qui s'appelle "Cannabis Thrapeutique".
> Cannabis mdical
> Vente de cannabis en pharmacie : en quoi consiste le modle uruguayen ?


Ce qui ne peut tre vendu que pour soigner et non pas pour les drogus donc rien a voir ici, une fois de plus rflchis avant de parler a nous changera.




> Il y aura des rgles (surement la surface cultivable, parce que le nombre de pieds ne correspond  rien).


Ce qui ne change rien au fait que ce ne sera que trs difficilement controlable et que les dbordements seront faciles et multiples




> C'est pas comme l'alcool qui est une drogue dur et qu'on trouve partout.


Une biere est une drogue dure  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
C'est marrant on a mme plus besoin de trouver quoi te rpondre tu t'en charge tout seul 





> Mais  la base ce n'tait pas le cas.
> Dans les annes 90 un paquet de cigarette cotait l'quivalent d'1,5.
> Et aprs l'tat  dit "on va taxer les fumeurs, ce qui va aller dans les caisses de la scu, pour payer nos potes de l'industrie pharmaceutique avec leurs chimio qu'ils aiment tant".
> 
> Et progressivement ils ont augment.
> *J'ai entendu des scientifiques dire que produire 1g de cannabis leur cotait 0,25 en indoor.*
> 
> Si le producteur peut vendre 1g  2 a peut tre rentable.
> Avec 200% de taxe a ferait 6 TTC.
> ...


"j'ai entendu dire" meilleure source EVER c'est dans la mme catgorie que "m'a grand mre m'a dit"  ::ptdr:: 

Sauf que le seul intret de l'tat  lgaliser le cannabis c'est de remplir les caisses donc ils vont forcment taxer un maximum et ils auraient tout  fait raison.

----------


## Invit

> Alors j'ai mal compris, explicite ton propos. Il n'est pas question que tout le monde produise chez soi. Qu'est-ce qui est infaisable dans la ralit ici ? 
> 
> Respecter les rgles c'est irrel ?


Dans notre monde oui, personne ne roule trop vite ? Il n'y a aucun traffic ? Aucun meurte ? Aucun vol ? Non malheureusement.

Je suis d'accord si tout le monde respecte les rgles a pourrait le faire mais c'est impossible ou alors c'est de l'utopie et il faut vour rveiller rapidement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors j'ai mal compris, explicite ton propos. Il n'est pas question que tout le monde produise chez soi. Qu'est-ce qui est infaisable dans la ralit ici ? 
> 
> Respecter les rgles c'est irrel ?


Ce qu'il veut dire, je pense, que la lgalisation du cannabis, c'est aussi et surtout pour contrler les ventes et faire rentrer des sous sans les caisses de l'tat.
Si chacun produit sa saloperie chez lui, dj, les rentres d'argent ne seront pas au rendez-vous, et qu'il sera impossible de contrler ce que chacun produit.
Ensuite, une fois que plein de monde aura sa production, qu'est-ce qui empchera ces personnes de revendre le surplus ? Rien !

Donc, a m'tonnerait que l'tat autorise la production personnelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Respecter les rgles c'est irrel ?


Je crois qu'il essaie de dire qu'il y a toujours des gens qui enfreignent les rgles...
Les gens font des excs de vitesse, des gens ne marquent pas le stop, ou pire certains tlphone au volant...

Donc si tu dis  quelqu'un qu'il ne peut cultiver que dans 2m, certains vont dpasser un petit peu.

Qu'est-ce qu'il ce passe quand on enfreint les rgles ? => Quand Edouard Philippe se faisait retirer son permis pour excs de vitesse, et rendait le tout public

===



> Donc, a m'tonnerait que l'tat autorise la production personnelle.


Parce que l'tat Franais est  la rue...
Mais de plus en plus d'tats lgaliseront la production personnelle.
On peut bien faire pousser du tilleul, donc pourquoi pas a ?

C'est comme la chanson de Sinsemilia :



> Franchement fumeur ou pas, l'important n'est pas l 
> *Bien qu' la rue soient les lois* 
> Ne limite pas ton combat  ces histoires l


Ou l'Apologie de Matmatah ou La Main Verte de Tryo.

----------


## Invit

> Dans notre monde oui, personne ne roule trop vite ? Il n'y a aucun traffic ? Aucun meurte ? Aucun vol ? Non malheureusement.
> 
> Je suis d'accord si tout le monde respecte les rgles a pourrait le faire mais c'est impossible ou alors c'est de l'utopie et il faut vour rveiller rapidement.


Et quelle est ta conclusion ? Il ne faut pas autoriser la culture parce que personne ne respectera la limite dfinie ? Je ne comprends pas la logique. Dans ce cas, pourquoi interdire la culture puisque personne ne respecte les rgles. Pourquoi le code de la route puisque les gens roulent trop vite ? Pourquoi interdire le meurtre et le vol puisqu'il y en a qui le pratiquent ? Tu vois la limite  ce raisonnement ?
Avec un systme de dclaration, je crois que c'est au contraire assez facile  raliser. Ceux qui dclarent ont des contrles rguliers, avec des amendes en cas de manquement : si les contrles sont plus chers que ce que rapporte les amendes, alors on considre que les rgles sont suffisamment respectes et on limite les contrles. Dans le cas contraire, on continue de distribuer des amendes croissantes en cas de rcidive.

----------


## Invit

> Parce que l'tat Franais est  la rue...
> Mais de plus en plus d'tats lgaliseront la production personnelle.
> On peut bien faire pousser du tilleul, donc pourquoi pas a ?


Associer cela a du tilleul ?! Tu viens justement d'en fumer tu tilleul ou quoi ? Cela n'a rien a voir et comme je l'ai deja dis 30 fois impossible de controler une production personnelle c'est la porte ouvert  tous les dbordements




> C'est comme la chanson de Sinsemilia
> 
> Ou l'Apologie de Matmatah ou La Main Verte de Tryo.


Alors l on cite des chansons pour soutenir une ide... Je crois qu'un dbat n'a jamais vol aussi bas...
Et puis des chansons reconnues de tous attention non mais n'importe quoi cette section  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Ce qu'il veut dire, je pense, que la lgalisation du cannabis, c'est aussi et surtout pour contrler les ventes et faire rentrer des sous sans les caisses de l'tat.
> Si chacun produit sa saloperie chez lui, dj, les rentres d'argent ne seront pas au rendez-vous, et qu'il sera impossible de contrler ce que chacun produit.
> Ensuite, une fois que plein de monde aura sa production, qu'est-ce qui empchera ces personnes de revendre le surplus ? Rien !
> 
> Donc, a m'tonnerait que l'tat autorise la production personnelle.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, a m'tonnerait fortement aussi, c'est juste que j'ai pas compris le rapport entre autorisation de la culture et les bisounours/la ralit.

----------


## Invit

> Et quelle est ta conclusion ? Il ne faut pas autoriser la culture parce que personne ne respectera la limite dfinie ? 
> 
> Avec un systme de dclaration, je crois que c'est au contraire assez facile  raliser. Ceux qui dclarent ont des contrles rguliers, avec des amandes en cas de manquement : si les contrles sont plus chers que ce que rapporte les amandes, alors on considre que les rgles sont suffisamment respectes et on limite les contrles. Dans le cas contraire, on continue de distribuer des amandes croissantes en cas de rcidive.


C'est vrai qu'on a bien le temps de passer faire des controles chez tous les drogus producteurs de France, quand on voit la frquence des controles fiscaux je doute que ces controles soient suffisamment rguliers pour pouvoir faire respecter la loi bien au contraire.

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai qu'on a bien le temps de passer faire des controles chez tous les drogus producteurs de France, quand on voit la frquence des controles fiscaux je doute que ces controles soient suffisamment rguliers pour pouvoir faire respecter la loi bien au contraire.


Question de volont. Pour la redevance, ils sont toujours l.

----------


## Invit

> Question de volont. Pour la redevance, ils sont toujours l.


C'est a, aller je vous laisse ici je n'ai plus de temps  accorder  des gens qui prennent leurs rves pour une ralit sur ce je vous souhaite une bonne journe et si vous croisez le pre noel ou la petite souris claquez leur une bise de ma part ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Bubu017

> De la weed dans une pharmacie mais biensur oui, tu achtes tes clopes et ta bouteille de vodka chez ton pharmacien toi ? Non mais sans rire rflchis une fois dans ta vie s'il te plait.


Pour le coup, je pense qu'il parlait du cannabis thrapeutique.

----------


## Invit

> HS 
> T'es nerve ou quoi ?
> 
> Allez, corrige vite, que je supprime ensuite *ce* post, 
> 
> Faut pas en abuser, parce que c'est lourd  digrer,


Hhh. Je crois que a doit tre maladif, je suis accro  la pte d'amande, une vraie drogue.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le coup, je pense qu'il parlait du cannabis thrapeutique.


C'est un des gros points noirs de ce sujet en fait.

Car on mlange deux choses qui n'ont strictement rien  voir. Le cannabis thrapeutique n'est pas et n'a rien  voir avec le cannabis consomm en joints. 
Et on pourrait trs bien concevoir de lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique, qui serait vendu en pharmacie avec une posologie prcise et sur ordonnance d'un mdecin, sans lgaliser la vente ou la consommation de la drogue !

----------


## Invit

> C'est un des gros points noirs de ce sujet en fait.
> 
> Car on mlange deux choses qui n'ont strictement rien  voir. Le cannabis thrapeutique n'est pas et n'a rien  voir avec le cannabis consomm en joints. 
> Et on pourrait trs bien concevoir de lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique, qui serait vendu en pharmacie avec une posologie prcise et sur ordonnance d'un mdecin, sans lgaliser la vente ou la consommation de la drogue !


Mais c'est pas dj le cas ? Les autorits n'avaient pas autoriss un mdicament  base de cannabis y'a pas si longtemps ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais c'est pas dj le cas ? Les autorits n'avaient pas autoriss un mdicament  base de cannabis y'a pas si longtemps ?


C'est peut-tre possible, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Associer cela a du tilleul ?!


C'tait pour la provocation, mais dans l'absolu ce n'est pas si loign...
Faut arrter de croire que le cannabis est une plante terrible et extremement dangereux.
C'est juste un truc qui pose, comme une tisane...




> Alors l on cite des chansons pour soutenir une ide...


J'aime bien citer des uvres.
C'est comme dans les dissertations.




> des gens qui prennent leurs rves pour une ralit


Tout ce qu'on dit c'est que plein d'tats le fond dj.
Donc ce n'est pas impossible.

Et l je parle d'un projet de loi, c'est donc un rve.
Comme Martin Luther King, pareil ^^ (blague)




> Les autorits n'avaient pas autoriss un mdicament  base de cannabis y'a pas si longtemps ?


Tu dois parler de Sativex...

Je ne sais pas o a en est :
Sativex : les patients atteints de sclrose en plaques toujours en attente



> Le Sativex, mdicament  base de cannabis, dispose d'une autorisation de mise sur le march depuis 2014 en France. Mais trois ans plus tard, il n'est toujours pas disponible en pharmacie, faute d'un accord sur son prix.


Sinon il y a aussi une forme liquide de CBD fait par un laboratoire...
Un composant du cannabis rduit la frquence des crises d'pilepsie

Mais bon ce n'est pas du cannabis thrapeutique...
Ce sont des mdicaments  base de molcules prsentent dans le cannabis.

Bon  la limite qu'on commence par lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique.
Mais le vrai, que les patients se fassent prescrire des fleurs de cannabis.
Et qu'ils utilisent un vaporisateur.

----------


## Rayek

> C'est juste un truc qui pose, comme une tisane...


T'as dj tester pour dire que a fait comme une tisane ? ou cela vient de tes dlires ?

Tu prends une tisane puis tu prends le volant, pas de soucis particulier.
Tu prends un joint puis tu prends le volant, t'es un danger public pour les autres et toi mme.

----------


## Invit

Pas si c'est bio et cultiv par tes soins, le taux et les effets sont diffrents.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est la conduite qui est dangereuse.
Si tu vas te coucher t'es un danger pour personne.
Souvent le gars qui consomme est plus dans l'esprit "Je vais rester tranquille chez moi".

On ne parle pas du mme type de danger.
Si on compare  une drogue forte comme l'alcool, le cannabis n'est pas dangereux pour l'organisme.
Par contre en effet a a des effets psychotrope, comme le caf, mais pas comme le tabac (qui ne fait rien du tout !).

Si tu fumes une cigarette en conduisant t'es galement un danger.
Et si tu tlphones au volant, alors l c'est ultra dangereux (si t'cris un MMS en conduisant, c'est pas top non plus).

Est-ce que le tlphone est interdit ?
Non, il est interdit au volant.
Et la cigarette a dit quoi ?

Il y a des mdicaments sous prescription qui t'interdisent de conduire.
On ne va pas interdire tout ce qui a des effets psychotrope...

----------


## Invit

> C'est la conduite qui est dangereuse.


Si tu bois une tisane et que tu conduis par la suite, tu ne seras pas dangereux contrairement au cannabis. Donc ce n'est pas juste un truc qui pose comme une tisane.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Question de volont. Pour la redevance, ils sont toujours l.


Euh.....t'es sre? Parce que a fait plus de 15 ans que je suis en France et je n'ai jamais eu, ni entendu parler, d'un contrle pour la redevance....

Par contre des fois ils ont perdu la dclaration de non-possession d'un tlviseur, c'est lourd  ::aie:: 




> Moi oui (la dure ralit du march de la traduction ), et a ne veut pas dire que j'ai besoin de fumer de la merde pour avoir ma dose. Si c'est pas bon, je ne fume pas. Si c'est trop cher, je fume moins. Mme chez les clochards tu ne trouveras jamais quelqu'un pour acheter volontairement un produit dgueulasse, parce que a n'a aucun intrt (du fait qu'il n'y ait pas de dpendance physique et que la dpendance psychique peut tre facilement pallie par l'alcool). Par ailleurs, tu trouves tout autant de monde chez les smicards (et les RSAistes de base, dans une moindre mesure) pour acheter des produits plus chers  partir du moment o a leur facilite la vie.  partir du moment o le budget cannabis n'atteint pas plus de 50 /mois pour un fumeur occasionnel ou 200 /mois pour un gros fumeur, la grande majorit n'ira pas voir les dealers s'ils peuvent aller dans le commerce.
> 
> Aprs, a dpend principalement de l'objectif du gouvernement. S'il a intrt  ce que le trafic se poursuive pour une raison ou pour une autre, il alignera le cannabis sur le cours de l'or et la lgalisation n'aura servi qu' nous faire troller sur les forums. Sinon, il fera le calcul ci-dessus et calculera les taxes en consquence. Sachant que la culture du cannabis est trs peu coteuse, beaucoup moins que le tabac, il aura tout le loisir de se faire plaisir.


Euh...on pourrait discuter des heures sur les divers types de fumeurs, mais coupons directement  l'argument le plus lourd: le mauvais shit, il y en partout. Manifestement, les dealers en coulent de grandes quantits. Donc oui, il y a des consommateurs de cannabis qui fument le moins cher. 

C'est comme l'alcool, en fait. Jamais ne j'acheterais de la Kro ou de la vodka premier prix, mais visiblement beaucoup de gens, oui.

----------


## Invit

> Euh.....t'es sre? Parce que a fait plus de 15 ans que je suis en France et je n'ai jamais eu, ni entendu parler, d'un contrle pour la redevance....
> 
> Par contre des fois ils ont perdu la dclaration de non-possession d'un tlviseur, c'est lourd


a peut mais dj, on leur envoi l'information donc plus facile  contrler  :;): 
https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F20565

On va te cocher la case d'office et tu payeras obligatoirement la redevance, c'est pas tellement une amende aprs coup... La personne qui veut prouver l'erreur, bah si elle a achet une TV, elle va rien dire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu bois une tisane et que tu conduis par la suite


Vous tes fatiguant avec votre "Si t'en consommes, tu deviens un danger sur la route" et alors ?
Si t'en consommes tu ne conduis pas et voil...
Tu n'as pas le droit de conduire avec plus de 0,5g/L d'alcool, tu ne peux pas conduire aprs avoir consomm certains mdicaments, tu ne peux tlphoner au volent.
Ce n'est pas parce que a t'empche de conduire que c'est dangereux.
Tlphoner ce n'est pas dangereux, tlphoner au volent c'est dangereux.
Consommer du cannabis ce n'est pas dangereux, consommer du cannabis au volent c'est dangereux.

Il parait qu'un verre de vin par jour peu avoir des effets positifs sur la sant, alors que lexcs d'alcool est hyper dangereux.
Tout est une question de dosage.
En France, lalcool et le tabac sont les drogues les plus meurtrires

Lgaliser le cannabis pourrait le rendre moins dangereux, pour la sant ce qui est dangereux ce sont les additifs ajout  la rsine marocaine. (si on lgalise il n'y aura plus de rsine marocaine)
Lgaliser le cannabis ne va pas faire exploser la consommation.
Des gens consomment dj du cannabis alors que c'est illgal (la France a la rpression la plus dur et le plus grand nombre de consommateur).




> je suis accro  la pte d'amande


Les amandes et les noix sont une bonne source de lipide.




> Parce que a fait plus de 15 ans que je suis en France et je n'ai jamais eu, ni entendu parler, d'un contrle pour la redevance....


Il est possible de se faire contrler, si on indique qu'on a pas de TV dans la feuille des impt.

Je ne sais pas si les FAI collaborent avec le gouvernement aujourd'hui.
Mais de toute faon il y a des projets en cours, peut tre que ceux qui ont une box internet seront forc de payer, et peut tre mme que la taxe va tre universelle.

Si les gens de LREM ne crer pas une taxe par mois, ils ne se sentent pas bien...

----------


## Invit

> Euh.....t'es sre? Parce que a fait plus de 15 ans que je suis en France et je n'ai jamais eu, ni entendu parler, d'un contrle pour la redevance....


Oui, ou alors j'ai carrment la poisse, j'ai dclar pendant 2 ans ne pas avoir la tl, les 2 ans ils sont venus vrifier.




> Euh...on pourrait discuter des heures sur les divers types de fumeurs, mais coupons directement  l'argument le plus lourd: le mauvais shit, il y en partout. Manifestement, les dealers en coulent de grandes quantits. Donc oui, il y a des consommateurs de cannabis qui fument le moins cher.


Je pense sincrement que c'est une minorit. Les dealers les coulent, je n'en doute pas une seconde. J'ai un copain qui a achet du th comme a (oui oui, au prix de la beuh, 10 ans aprs on se fiche encore de lui  ::mouarf:: ). Le mec te montre un produit de qualit, puis il fait un tour de passe-passe. Les didis malhonntes sont beaucoup moins rare que des gens qui aiment fumer du hnn, crois-moi  ::D: .
Pour l'alcool, je crois que c'est souvent une question de got (sauf le parfum et autres trucs objectivement dgueus). J'aime bien la kro, mais tu ne me feras jamais avaler du pastis, quel qu'en soit le prix  ::D: . Les produits avec quoi ils coupent le shit sont objectivement dgueulasses. Quant aux additifs qui n'ont pas de got, l oui, les gens peuvent acheter moins cher, mais s'il ne sentent pas l'effet du THC, ils arrtent de prendre, tout simplement.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si t'en consommes tu ne conduis pas et voil...


C'est bien joli tes rflexion bisounours, mais on est dans la vraie vie, l, avec des vrais gens qui conduisent sous l'emprise de l'alcool, de mdocs, voire carrment de stupfiants.

Alors les penses magique  base de yakafokon et compagnie, c'est bien mignon mais a n'arrivera jamais IRL (entendre par l "tout le monde va respecter la rglementation"). Parce que l'tre humain est idiot, surtout quand il plane.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> 'aime bien la kro,


a se confirme: fumer flingue le got  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> a se confirme: fumer flingue le got


C'est pas comme si la kro en avait  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas comme si la kro en avait


Tu peux faire :
- Demi Pche/Abricot
- Demi Caramel
- Demi Cerise
- Demi Fraise
- Demi Cidrime
- Demi Banane Verte
- Demi Kiwi
etc.
J'aime bien le sirop (le demi caramel est une tuerie, si on aime les trucs sucr...).




> avec des vrais gens qui conduisent sous l'emprise de l'alcool, de mdocs, voire carrment de stupfiants.


Ouais mais lgaliser ne fera pas empirer la situation...
Au contraire, il y a aura de la prvention (qui sera financ par les taxes sur le cannabis) et on pourra peut tre faire le mme genre de test que lalcootest, avec un seuil de tolrance (sinon t'es positif longtemps aprs qu'il n'y ait plus d'effet).

Je voulais ajouter quelque chose sur la comparaison des qualit de la bire et du cannabis.
Les pires bires sont la Finkbrau du Lidl et la Shilbrau du Netto.
Mais si l'alcool tait illgal, il existerai pire que a.
L au moins il y a des rgles  suivre et un contrle de la qualit.

Si on lgalisait correctement le cannabis la qualit minimal augmenterait.
Parce que tout de suite, certains mettent des produits toxique dans la rsine.
Et peut tre que certains font pousser de la beuh n'importe comment avec trop d'engrais chimique sans faire de rinage puis 1 ou 2 semaine d'arrosage sans engrais en fin de floraison juste avant la rcolte.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais tu n'es pas non plus smicard ou allocataire du RSA  Pour les pauvres, qui sont quand mme nombreux  fumer, la qualit peut tre hors de prix. Tu es probablement bien au dessus de la moyenne, niveau revenus (et tes collgues pareils). D'ailleurs, la preuve, c'est que tu trouves facilement du "pneu" qui fait mal au crne, donc quelqu'un doit bien l'acheter.





> Mais tu n'es pas non plus le smicard ou RSAiste de base. Et c'est une grande partie des fumeurs de joints.



Re !

Alors dj, j'ai beau ne plus tre smicard, faut pas* (*edit  ::D: ) croire pour autant que je gagne super bien ma vie. Comme je l'ai dj dit ici plusieurs fois, il faut vous enlever de la tte que tous les devs font partis des gens aiss...

J'ai 10 ans d'anciennet dans la mme boite, je suis le "lead dev", et la dernire fois que j'ai t augment, c'tait en octobre dernier car les minima de la convention Syntec ont augment. Je suis  un peu plus de 1600 net / mois, et mon autre collgue dev, qui est dev web, touche un peu plus de 1300 net / mois (il est l depuis moins d'un an). 

Donc je suis presque 200 *en dessous* le salaire mdian et 600 *en dessous* du salaire moyen. Donc non, je ne suis pas "bien au dessus de la moyenne" et mes collgues non plus.

Car quand je parlais de mes collgues, je parlais de tous les gens dans les boites o j'ai boss (ainsi que dans ma boite actuelle) pas que du SI, le dveloppement n'tant pas notre coeur de mtier, nous ne sommes que 2 dev (+ mon responsable) au SI.



Sinon pour en revenir au "pneu" : 

Non on en trouve pas facilement, ou ptet chez les dealeurs de banlieues qui dealent  la sauvette  des inconnus. Perso a fait plus de 15 ans que je n'en ai pas vu, et sur les 10 dernires annes, les fois o l'ont m'a propos du "mauvais shit", je les compte sur les doigts de la main.

Que cela soit quand j'ai habit en Bretagne, dans le Centre ou en Bourgogne, je n'ai jamais connu le clich du dealeur qui a 20 ans, pas de boulot, et qui roule en BMW / Merco. Moi cela a toujours t des mecs avec un boulot, qui faisait a  ct juste pour avoir leur conso  eux gratos et/ou juste pour mettre un peu de beurre dans les pinards quelques temps. Du coup ils avaient plus tendance  avoir moins de clients mais fidles, que pleins de clients inconnus. Et pour avoir peu de clients qui soient fidles, bah faut pas leur vendre de la merde sinon ils ne reviennent pas. Le dealeur qui vend que du pneu, tu ne retournes pas le voir, donc si il ne veut pas perdre son buziness, il s'adapte.


Sinon vous m'avez l'air super au courant quand mme, pour des gens qui ne fument pas :

- Comment savez-vous le pourcentage que reprsente les "pauvres" parmi les fumeurs de joints ? 

- Comment savez-vous que l'on trouve du "pneu" en abondance et qu'il s'en vend autant ?

- Comment faites-vous pour savoir si du shit est du "pneu" ou non, alors que vous n'tes pas consommateurs ? 

- Comment savez-vous le pourcentage de chaque type de qualit de shit qui se vend ? 

- etc. etc.


Ah et aussi pour certains autres messages que j'ai lu : non fumer *1 joint* ne fait pas de vous un danger sur les routes, sinon cela fait bien longtemps que le nombre de consommateurs en France (et dans le monde) aurait drastiquement baiss et celui des accidents de la route augment proportionnellement.

Faut dj avoir une bonne dose, ou avoir pris autre chose avec pour risquer d'avoir un accident. Surtout que dans une bonne partie (la majorit ?) des cas, les personnes contrles sous cannabis, sont aussi sous alcool (qui a un rle beaucoup plus fort concernant les problmes de conduite) et que vu le temps que restent certaines molcules dans le corps, tu peux ressortir positif au THC lors d'un accident mme si tu n'as pas fum le jour mme avant de prendre la voiture, je vous laisse rflchir  quel point les stats sur les accidents de la route au cannabis sont fiables... 

Dj quand t'es en soire, suivant le nombre de personnes, faut dj qu'il y ait X joints qui passent pour que toi, tu ais fum l'quivalent d'un seul...  ::aie:: 

Donc  moins d'tre vraiment trs trs chtif (c'est comme l'alcool, on n'est pas tous gaux devant les effets en fonction de la corpulence), ou que cela soit une toute premire fois pour la personne et qu'elle n'ai jamais fum du tout, non avec 1 seul joint, a ne craint vraiment pas grand chose.  


Je comprends trs bien qu'on puisse ne pas aimer le cannabis et les fumeurs, que l'on considre cela comme une drogue comme les autres, et comme je l'ai dj dit dans ce fil, mme moi je ne suis pas forcment pour tout lgaliser  tout va absolument car oui, il y a des prcautions  prendre, mais arrtez de commenter en vous basant sur toutes vos ides prconues datant de Mathusalem, on dirait des gars plus vieux que leurs grands-pres, qui s'y connaissent mieux que des fumeurs eux-mmes. :p

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui, ou alors j'ai carrment la poisse, j'ai dclar pendant 2 ans ne pas avoir la tl, les 2 ans ils sont venus vrifier.


Tu as la poisse: je n'ai pas de tl depuis toujours et je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le prouver.




> Je pense sincrement que c'est une minorit. Les dealers les coulent, je n'en doute pas une seconde. J'ai un copain qui a achet du th comme a (oui oui, au prix de la beuh, 10 ans aprs on se fiche encore de lui ). Le mec te montre un produit de qualit, puis il fait un tour de passe-passe. Les didis malhonntes sont beaucoup moins rare que des gens qui aiment fumer du hnn, crois-moi .
> Pour l'alcool, je crois que c'est souvent une question de got (sauf le parfum et autres trucs objectivement dgueus). J'aime bien la kro, mais tu ne me feras jamais avaler du pastis, quel qu'en soit le prix . Les produits avec quoi ils coupent le shit sont objectivement dgueulasses. Quant aux additifs qui n'ont pas de got, l oui, les gens peuvent acheter moins cher, mais s'il ne sentent pas l'effet du THC, ils arrtent de prendre, tout simplement.


Sinon srieusement, "objectivement dgueulasse" je ne sais pas ce que a veut dire. Les gots ne se discutent pas et s'acquirent. Il y en a et il y aura toujours des fumeurs (ces fameux 9% de dpendants, ceux qui sont justes pousss par la misre, les jeunes et les ftards qui n'y connaissent rien etc) qui vont acheter tant qu'il y a du THC, de la mme faon que les supermarchs coulent leurs stocks d'thanol mal parfum. Je veux bien admettre qu'en proportion il y a peut-tre plus de fumeurs qui savourent leur joint que de buveurs qui savourent leur verre d'Armagnac (j'ai eu du millsime de mon anne de naissance pour nol  ::D:  ), mais c'est une diffrence de degrs, pas une diffrence fondamentale.




> Alors dj, j'ai beau ne plus tre smicard, faut pas* (*edit ) croire pour autant que je gagne super bien ma vie. Comme je l'ai dj dit ici plusieurs fois, il faut vous enlever de la tte que tous les devs font partis des gens aiss...


Dsol si je t'ai froiss, mais j'ai bien dit "probablement". Je ne conaissais pas ta vie et ne pouvais raisonner qu'en probabilits.







> - Comment savez-vous le pourcentage que reprsente les "pauvres" parmi les fumeurs de joints ?


Je connais beaucoup de pauvres, tant moi-mme issu d'une _estate_, ce qu'en France on appelle des cits. Donc oui je sais que dans les milieux "dfavoriss", a fume comme des pompiers.




> - Comment savez-vous que l'on trouve du "pneu" en abondance et qu'il s'en vend autant ?


<
Les points de deal dans les cits, bien sr. 




> - Comment faites-vous pour savoir si du shit est du "pneu" ou non, alors que vous n'tes pas consommateurs ?


Le prix, le fait qu'il se vend en public en plein jour....effectivement je ne consomme pas.




> - Comment savez-vous le pourcentage de chaque type de qualit de shit qui se vend ?


Je ne sais pas pour le shit, en revanche, je vois bien quels pourcentages la qualit reprsente pour les autres drogues...





> Ah et aussi pour certains autres messages que j'ai lu : non fumer *1 joint* ne fait pas de vous un danger sur les routes, sinon cela fait bien longtemps que le nombre de consommateurs en France (et dans le monde) aurait drastiquement baiss et celui des accidents de la route augment proportionnellement.


En quoi c'est diffrent des autres drogues? Pour un adulte normal, un verre d'alcool n'est pas un problme. Pour un buveur habituel, il peut tre bien au dessus de la limite lgale et pourtant ne pas tre un danger sur les routes. C'est tout l'intrt des tests de sobrit,  l'Americaine (type "marchez droit sur cette ligne SVP") plutot que du contrle d'alcoolmie. Par ailleurs, pour le cannabis, les taux de THC peuvent varier beaucoup donc tous les joints n'auront pas le mme effet (tout comme la pinte de bire ne vaut pas la pinte de vodka  ::aie:: ). Et le fumeur ne sait pas forcment quelle varit il consomme, ou si la rcolte tait particulirement forte cette saison.

----------


## Zirak

> Je connais beaucoup de pauvres, tant moi-mme issu d'une _estate_, ce qu'en France on appelle des cits. *Donc oui je sais que dans les milieux "dfavoriss", a fume comme des pompiers.*


Ce n'est pas la question. La question est de savoir si la plus grosse partie des consommateurs fait parti des "dfavoriss" ou non comme vous le sous-entendez (enfin je dis "vous", c'tait ptet pas toi mais Jon hein, faut pas se focaliser sur le pronom que j'utilise).

Je suis n et j'ai grandi dans le 91 (plusieurs villes, et pas en zone pavillonnaire), puis j'ai fais le 77, le 18, le 22, le 35, re le 18, et maintenant le 58. Honntement, que cela soit au lyce,  la fac, ou dans le monde professionnel, j'ai ctoy des gens de diffrents milieux, et je suis bien incapable de dire si les "dfavoriss" reprsentent 25/50/75% ou je ne sais quel pourcentage des fumeurs de cannabis.  Encore moins ces dernires annes.

L'alcoolisme et la drogue taient peut-tre rservs aux plus pauvres il y a un certain nombre d'annes, mais c'est fini tout a hein. ^^





> Les points de deal dans les cits, bien sr. 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Le prix, le fait qu'il se vend en public en plein jour....effectivement je ne consomme pas.


Point de deal que tu ne frquente pas puisque tu ne consommes pas, donc comment sais-tu exactement ce qui s'y passe ? 

Le prix peut varier du simple au triple en fonction de la ville, de la qualit du matos, du dealeur et de sa marge, des difficults d'approvisionnement du moment, etc. etc. Donc le prix est loin de pouvoir dfinir seul la qualit du matos, et donc par extension si c'est du pneu.

Et n'importe quel shit / beuh se vend en public et en plein jour... Tu crois que les dealeurs ne vendent que du Pneu la journe, et que les fumeurs de "qualit", ne sortent que la nuit tels des vampires, pour se regrouper dans des "clubs" o des dealeurs BCBG viennent leur vendre un produit spcifique ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Les dealeurs ne remettent pas tout leur fonctionnement en cause tous les X jours en fonction du matos qu'ils ont sur le moment...





> Je ne sais pas pour le shit, en revanche, je vois bien quels pourcentages la qualit reprsente pour les autres drogues...


Donc si on prend le cas de la coke, tu sais approximativement dire que 20% des ventes c'est de la coke coupe  10%, 15% des ventes, elle est coupe  X %, etc etc ? 

Bah chapeau, car je suis mme pas sr que les forces de l'ordre soit capable de le dire. :p





> En quoi c'est diffrent des autres drogues?


Car certaines drogues, mme en ne prenant qu'une petite quantit, tu seras effectivement dangereux, voir tu ne pourras pas conduire du tout (je te dconseille de tester la conduite sous champignons par exemple :p). 

Aprs oui compar  l'alcool ce n'est pas trs diffrent (c'est pourquoi je m'tonne de ne voir personne ici prner le 0 alcool  ::aie:: ), mais un peu quand mme, un verre ne fera rien, mais les effets de l'alcool sur la conduite sont bien plus vidents et bien plus rapides  apparatre que ceux d'un joint. 

Bref, ce point n'tait pas un argument de ma part, mais juste une clarification  tous les commentaires que j'ai pu lire ici depuis vendredi genre :




> Si tu bois une tisane et que tu conduis par la suite, tu ne seras pas dangereux contrairement au cannabis.





> Tu prends un joint puis tu prends le volant, t'es un danger public pour les autres et toi mme.


A partir du moment o tu prends le volant, t'es un danger pour un certain nombre de personne de toutes faons, mais non, on ne passe pas de Schumacher au plus grand des chauffards aprs 1 joint ou avoir tir 3 tafs sur un joint... 


Certains vous tes pile en train de tomber dans les travers qu'ont genre les religieux face  la magie (pour certains les cartes Magic et Harry Potter, c'est dj un signe que le malin te possde), ou que l'association Famille de France avec certains jeux vidos ou la Christine Boutin  propos du Hellfest (oui les cathos cumulent...  ::D: ),  des -priori bass sur ce qui vous reste de ce qu'on vous a dit quand vous tiez petit, le tout saupoudr de 2/3 hoax et lgendes urbaines aliments  la tl et sur le net par des "anti" (ou par toute une secte et un livre sacr concernant les religieux).

----------


## fanmanga

> Je connais beaucoup de pauvres, tant moi-mme issu d'une _estate_, ce qu'en France on appelle des cits. Donc oui je sais que dans les milieux "dfavoriss", a fume comme des pompiers.


Pas d'accord les riches fument autant que les pauvres juste que les pauvres n'ont pas un endroit pour fumer alors il fume dans la rue mais les riches ne s'affiche pas ils ont leur jolie jardin ou fum.

----------


## Zirak

Sinon juste pour ceux qui sont pass  ct, et comme cela appui ce que je disais la semaine dernire, vient de sortir un rapport publi par la police nerlandaise (base sur des interviews de policiers si j'ai bien suivi) tend  montrer que la Hollande pourrait tre (ou presque) considr comme un narco-tat, et que toute cette "souplesse"  l'encontre des drogues douces ("souplesse" vu que mme le cannabis n'y est pas lgalis rellement), n'a en rien diminu le trafic, bien au contraire.

----------


## fredoche

> Et dans ce cas je doute fortement que les gens se tournent vers le "commerce lgal" s'il doivent le consommer dans des salles prvues  cet effet et non plus  la maison ou en soire


L'un n'empche pas l'autre.
J'ai beaucoup de jours de retard sur cette discussion, mais les salles de shoot a n'existe pas en France, et la rare initiative d'un centre de dlivrance de mthadone en rgion parisienne a tourn au scandale il y  a peu. Forcment projeter des lieux sordides comme tu sembles le faire...

Les coffee-shops hollandais sont pas toujours sympathiques, mais j'ai souvenir lors d'un voyage  Keukenhof ( visiter entre autres pour connaitre un peu les pays-bas, c'est un endroit magnifique sinon merveilleux : https://keukenhof.nl/fr/)  il y a plus d'une vingtaine d'annes o sur le chemin du retour  bicyclette, nous avons eu le plaisir de connaitre un endroit calme et reposant,  la dco magnifique, au pied d'un moulin forcment typique. Bonne musique, assise confortable, espace et bonne aration, des gens dtendus, et une carte des "mets" comme dans les meilleurs restaurants en France.

Un endroit comme a, je peux y passer tous les jours, comme je vais tous les jours au petit caf au bas de mon bureau boire un expresso quand je suis en France

----------


## fredoche

> Une biere est une drogue dure 
> C'est marrant on a mme plus besoin de trouver quoi te rpondre tu t'en charge tout seul


J'aurai tendance  avoir la mme rflexion  ton propos  lire ce genre de phrases. 

Une bire n'est que rarement dnue d'alcool et il est difficile de prtendre que l'alcool ne soit pas une drogue, qui puisse rpondre au qualificatif de "dur".
As tu jamais entendu parler de "delirium tremens" ? C'est un syndrome associ au sevrage alcoolique. Rien que le sevrage alcoolique peut conduire  la mort du toxicomane alcoolique.

Bire ou pas, mme du cidre, l'alcool est bel et bien un poison pour ceux qui souffrent d'une addiction  ce produit.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est un des gros points noirs de ce sujet en fait.
> 
> Car on mlange deux choses qui n'ont strictement rien  voir. Le cannabis thrapeutique n'est pas et n'a rien  voir avec le cannabis consomm en joints. 
> Et on pourrait trs bien concevoir de lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique, qui serait vendu en pharmacie avec une posologie prcise et sur ordonnance d'un mdecin, sans lgaliser la vente ou la consommation de la drogue !


Sauf que malgr tout tu parles de la mme plante, de la mme fleur, du mme produit, et c'est toi qui utilise des attributs diffrents selon les objectifs associs  l'usage. 

Mais mme pour un usage thrapeutique, le cannabis peut tre fum, et ceux qui n'ont pas attendu les bon-vouloir de la population bien-pensante et bien sachant, ni ceux de l'tat, ni les volcano de Ryu, ont fum du cannabis depuis trs longtemps, faute d'autres moyens thrapeutiques efficaces associs  leur problme.

A Dijon, je connaissais un mec qui tait atteint de sclrose en plaques  un stade trs avanc, le gars tait en fauteuil roulant, et il se fumait des joints dans le but de calmer les pousses inflammatoires de la maladie, et je peux t'assurer que personne ne lui aurait fait de leon sur le sujet, vu o il en tait, et vu l'inexistence de mdicaments adapts  sa maladie. La zeb poussait sur son balcon,  la vue de tous vu qu'ils sont peu  savoir reconnaitre cette plante
Et  mon avis, tu aurais des traitements pour ta maladie des os, tu ferais exactement pareil, et tu attendrais pas le bon vouloir de Macron ou du "Jon Shannow" bien pensant sur le sujet

Je suis chez ma compagne et dans ses placards, dans celui des graines,  cot des noix de cajou, noisettes, chia, pates riz... il  ya une boite avec facile 500g de graines de chanvre, alias chnevis, alias graines de cannabis. C'est encore une fois la mme plante.
Avec cette seule boite, je peux faire pousser un champ de cannabis de quelques milliers de m2
Elle met a dans la salade, et c'est trs bon.

Moi, les mmes graines mais hydrates, donc germes,  je les achetais pour rien pour aller  la pche, et encore aujourd'hui c'est en vente partout dans les magasins d'articles de pche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'aurai tendance  avoir la mme rflexion  ton propos  lire ce genre de phrases. 
> 
> Une bire n'est que rarement dnue d'alcool et il est difficile de prtendre que l'alcool ne soit pas une drogue, qui puisse rpondre au qualificatif de "dur".
> As tu jamais entendu parler de "delirium tremens" ? C'est un syndrome associ au sevrage alcoolique. Rien que le sevrage alcoolique peut conduire  la mort du toxicomane alcoolique.
> 
> Bire ou pas, mme du cidre, l'alcool est bel et bien un poison* pour ceux qui souffrent d'une addiction  ce produit*.


Je suis d'accord avec ce passage. Toutefois, on n'est pas du tout sur les mmes problmatiques entre l'alcool et la drogue. 
L'alcool consomm modrment, n'est pas mauvais pour l'organisme.
La moindre dose de drogue, cannabis compris, c'est nocif.

----------


## fredoche

> , on ne passe pas de Schumacher au plus grand des chauffards aprs 1 joint ou avoir tir 3 tafs sur un joint...


Ca craint je me fais vieux, mais moi 3 tafs sur un joint de weed hollandaise (genre sweet jane), a suffit dsormais  me mettre 'high' pour le restant de la soire.

Donc 'high' c'est pas saoul, a me rend pas chauffard ni con ni imprudent ni agressif ni dsinhib ni lourd ni harceleur, je crois tout du moins, au contraire mme... mais voil, j'ai aucune envie de prendre le volant, mais a fonctionne fort chez moi. Je ferais plutt partie de la catgorie des clients conomiques.

----------


## Zirak

> L'alcool consomm modrment, n'est pas mauvais pour l'organisme.
> La moindre dose de drogue, cannabis compris, c'est nocif.


Je ne dbattrais pas la-dessus, mais c'est tout bonnement faux (en tous cas inexacte).

----------


## fredoche

> Je suis d'accord avec ce passage. Toutefois, on n'est pas du tout sur les mmes problmatiques entre l'alcool et la drogue. 
> L'alcool consomm modrment, n'est pas mauvais pour l'organisme.
> La moindre dose de drogue, cannabis compris, c'est nocif.


Je ne comprends mme pas comment tu peux faire cette distinction entre alcool et drogue, *l'alcool est une drogue*.

Et prtendre que pour le reste des drogues la moindre dose serait nocive, alors que pour l'alcool, la modration n'est pas mauvaise pour l'organisme, c'est juste du dlire peut-tre du  l'imprgnation culturelle  la franaise ?

Tu mconnais compltement les effets dltres de l'alcool, dont je te rappelle qu'il a longtemps servi de dsinfectant, et d'antiseptique. Donc servi  tuer du vivant. Et ton propre corps n'est qu'un amas de de cellules vivantes vivant en symbiose permanente.

Mais juste pour rappel, la moindre dose d'alcool peut avoir des effets dsastreux sur l'embryon humain et son avenir en tant qu'tre, et c'est un rel problme notamment lors des premiers jours de la grossesse lorsque celle-ci n'est pas connue de la mre
Enfin l'alcool bue (donc pas utilise en antiseptique) est un *cancrigne certain*  dans la classification du CIRC

----------


## Neckara

> Tu mconnais compltement les effets dltres de l'alcool, dont je te rappelle qu'il a longtemps servi de dsinfectant, et d'antiseptique. Donc servi  tuer du vivant. Et ton propre corps n'est qu'un amas de de cellules vivantes vivant en symbiose permanente.


Le pire c'est pas l'alcool, c'est le monoxyde de dihydrogne.




> Il contribue  l'rosion des sols. Il entrane la corrosion et l'oxydation de nombreux mtaux. 
> 
> []
> 
>  Parmi les usages bien connus du monoxyde de dihydrogne on le trouve: 
> dans la fabrication d'armes biologiques et chimiques,comme ingrdient majeur de nombreuses bombes artisanales,prsent, historiquement dans les camps de la mort de l'Allemagne nazie,  et dans des prisons en Turquie, Serbie, Croatie, Libye, Iraq et Iran,dans des camps japonais de prisonniers pendant la Seconde Guerre  mondiale, et dans des prisons chinoises, en diverses formes de tortures,dans la production et la diffusion de pesticides.


Au passage le citron, le pamplemousse, l'ananas, etc. peuvent eux aussi tre utiliss comme dsinfectant et antiseptique.
 noter aussi que tous les alcools ne sont pas les mmes, et ne se boivent pas, et que toutes les boissons n'ont pas la mme teneur en alcool, pour information, mme les jus de fruits ont des traces d'alcools.




> Enfin l'alcool bue (donc pas utilise en antiseptique) est un *cancrigne certain*  dans la classification du CIRC


Attention, le CIRC donne la certitude quant  l'existence de l'effet, mais pas sa probabilit.

----------


## fredoche

Neckara je ne parle que de l'thanol.
A priori les autres formes d'alcool sont directement et immdiatement toxiques.

Attention quoi ? Vous en avez pas marre de jouer sur les chiffres, les mots et les rsultats scientifiques ? Pour que cela serve votre propre conception et opinion des choses ? probabilit de quoi ? C'est un cancrigne certain, comme la charcuterie  plus de 50g par jour,  cause des sels nitrits.
Sinon c'est un cancrigne probable (liste 2A) ou possible (liste 2B). Pas de probabilit, pas probable, c'est juste *certain*.

Pour le coup, c'est un cancrigne *certain*, pas le cannabis. 
Le tabac oui, mais pas le cannabis quelle que soit la forme de la consommation

C'est la 2 cause de mortalit vitable en France, *50000 morts*. La 1re c'est le tabac.

C'est raccord avec votre discours diabolisant sur le cannabis et votre dulcoration des effets de l'alcool - qui ne serait pas une drogue - sur la population ?

*Probablement* que non...

----------


## Neckara

> Attention quoi ? Vous en avez pas marre de jouer sur les chiffres, les mots et les rsultats scientifiques ? Pour que cela serve votre propre conception et opinion des choses ?


Ce n'est pas jouer sur les chiffres ou les mots et rsultats scientifiques, c'est juste tre prcis pour viter de raconter n'importe quoi.


On est certain que tel produit est cancrigne, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'en le prenant, tu vas tout de suite t'en chopper un.
C'est  dire que pour une consommation donne et une dure donne, tu auras, sur une population de X personnes, Y cancers.

Ce qui peut se traduire par une probabilit, i.e. une probabilit de Y/X de chopper un cancer. Si sans alcool, tu as Z personnes qui ont un cancer, tu multiplieras le risque de chopper un cancer par Y/Z (si je ne dis pas de btises).


La probabilit de chopper un cancer peut alors tre trs faible, alors qu'on est certain que cet effet existe, et inversement.

De plus, par exemple la viande rouge peut augmenter le risque de cancer de x3 (de tte), mais le risque de base est dj tellement bas, que c'est rien.

De mme, on peut aussi avoir des effets de seuils, c'est  dire qu'on est certain de l'augmentation du risque qu' partir d'une quantit donne.  Notamment, pour le caf par exemple, certains risques napparaissent qu' des quantit bien suprieur  une consommation "normale" (e.g. 12 cafs par jour).



Et encore une fois, de l'alcool, tu en retrouves en trace dans les fruits/jus de fruits. Faut-il donc arrter d'en manger ?





> Pour le coup, c'est un cancrigne *certain*, pas le cannabis. 
> Le tabac oui, mais pas le cannabis quelle que soit la forme de la consommation
> 
> C'est la 2 cause de mortalit vitable en France, *50000 morts*. La 1re c'est le tabac.


Non, les 50,000 morts sont les morts imputs  l'alcool (bon, comme toujours, il faut aussi regarder derrire d'o vient ce chiffre), donc pas ncessairement  l'effet cancrigne de l'alcool. Les cancers ne reprsentent "que" 15 000 morts.

Aprs, ces 15 000 morts sont-ils :
dues  un cancer directement provoqus par l'alcool (= causalit);dues  un cancer provoqus par l'alcool, et d'autres facteurs ;dues  un cancer parmi la population buvant de l'alcool, moins la proportion des personnes qui statistiquement auraient eu un cancer en temps normal (= corrlation) ;dues  un cancer parmi la population buvant de l'alcool ; 


D'ailleurs, pour ce chiffre on voit que la consommation moyenne est de 2,7 verres par jours, c'est dj pas mal.

Il serait intressant de s'intresser  la consommation d'alcool dans le cadre de plats cuisins (e.g. tartiflettes, steak au poivre flambs). En effet, le mode d'ingestion n'est pas le mme, cela change quelques paramtres. De mme, est-ce qu'il y a des variations quant au type d'alcool, indpendamment de la quantit d'alcool (i.e. pour une mme quantit d'alcool, est-ce qu'on a des diffrences entre vin blanc et vodka) ?
Est-ce qu'on a aussi des corrlations quant  la consommation en fonction de la teneur en alcool du liquide ? Par exemple, il est plus facile de se prendre une cuite avec un alcool fort qu'avec du champagne.


Sachant que comme je l'ai dj dit, l'alcool est prsent dans les fruits, c'est donc plus une question de limiter la teneur en alcool de certains produits que d'interdire directement l'alcool. Par exemple les boissons sans alcool, sont en fait des boissons dont la teneur en alcool est < 2% (de tte).




On peut faire dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres, c'est pour cela qu'il faut tre prcis, rigoureux, et regarder ce qu'il y a derrire.
Si tu n'es pas capable de rpondre  mes questions ci-dessus, tu pourras me balancer n'importe quel chiffre, il ne voudra rien dire.







> C'est raccord avec votre discours diabolisant sur le cannabis et votre dulcoration des effets de l'alcool - qui ne serait pas une drogue - sur la population ?


Je n'ai rien affirm de tel sur l'alcool.

 noter que l'alcool n'est pas consomm que pour son intrt "rcratif", mais aussi et surtout pour son aspect alimentaire. C'est dj un statut diffrent du cannabis et du tabac.



Mais personnellement je dois boire 10 verres par an en tant trs trs large. Pour des occasions trs particulires comme les repas en familles ou avec des amis, ou des dplacements avec des collgues.

Je suis au grand maximum  0,027 verres par jour, soit, heureux hasard ~100 fois moins que la moyenne, et ~18,5 fois moins que la quantit recommande.
Cela ne veut pas dire que j'ai 100 fois moins de risque de dvelopper un cancer du  l'alcool, cela peut tre 0, 100/x, x^100, log(100), sqrt(100) fois moins de chances.

Bref, il ne faut pas aussi se rduire  la moyenne, mais regarder l'ensemble de la courbe, sa variance, etc. Sachant qu'on prfre souvent la mdiane  la moyenne qui est moins sensible aux valeurs extrmes.

----------


## fredoche

> Le pire c'est pas l'alcool, c'est le monoxyde de dihydrogne.


Avant de lire ton nouveau post, peux-tu dtailler ce point stp ?

tu te fous ouvertement de notre gueule ?

----------


## Neckara

> Avant de lire ton nouveau post, peux-tu dtailler ce point stp ?
> 
> tu te fous ouvertement de notre gueule ?


Je me moque en effet du type de raisonnement que vous avez employ prcdemment qui ressemble  un sophisme par association.
L'association tant faite ici non pas sur l'alcool, mais sur les organismes tus avec l'alcool, avec le ntre, voire les organismes constituant le ntre.

Sachant que, comme toujours, on revient aussi  la question de la quantit, et ici, la rsilience de notre corps.
Mais aussi sur la quantit et la concentration d'alcool.

Ne pas oublier non plus qu'on ne s'injecte pas directement l'alcool dans le sang, mais qu'il passe, e.g., par la bouche, et l'estomac.
Notre estomac qui contient de quoi "dissoudre" la nourriture qu'on ingre (dont d'autres tres vivants), ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on est dissout de l'intrieur. Bon, les remontes gastriques ne sont pas pour autant bonnes pour notre organisme.


Je me suis donc amus  vous donner un lien vers quelques exemples reprenant le mme type de raisonnement pour vous en montrer l'absurdit.

----------


## fredoche

> [...]
> 
> Je suis au grand maximum  0,027 verres par jour, soit, heureux hasard ~100 fois moins que la moyenne, et ~18,5 fois moins que la quantit recommande.
> Cela ne veut pas dire que j'ai 100 fois moins de risque de dvelopper un cancer du  l'alcool, cela peut tre 0, 100/x, x^100, log(100), sqrt(100) fois moins de chances.
> 
> Bref, il ne faut pas aussi se rduire  la moyenne, mais regarder l'ensemble de la courbe, sa variance, etc. Sachant qu'on prfre souvent la mdiane  la moyenne qui est moins sensible aux valeurs extrmes.


Oui donc c'est bien a. Tu prends *probablement* tes interlocuteurs pour des cons, et quand  ma propre personne, je crois que c'est *certain*
Sous couvert d'un beau discours appuy sur un langage pseudo-formalis scientifique et mathmatiques, tu prends tes lecteurs pour des cons, ou encore tu leur fait dire des choses qu'ils ne disent pas 

2e cause vitable de dcs a dit ce que a veut dire et pas autre chose, 50000 c'est pas une mdiane, ni une moyenne, c'est une valeur absolue, un chiffre quantifi, mesurable. C'est pas une courbe, c'est le rsultat d'une somme d'vnements ayant affect des individus: la mort. C'est une recensement, comme il y a un recensement gnral de la population de ce pays chaque anne. Et on compte les individus, on les recense, c'est pas des stats ni des probas. 

Et dans ce que j'ai crit, il n'est nulle part fait mention que ce sont des dcs dus aux cancers, il est juste crit que c'est la 2e cause de dcs vitable, 2e aprs le tabac. 
Et donc toi ensuite tu brodes et inventes ce lien que je ne fais pas, pour finir par conclure qu'on fait dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres, et effectivement *c'est ce que tu fais*.
Et je trouve cette faon de faire particulirement irrespectueuse et disgracieuse, cher Neckara

Je te ferais enfin remarquer que je rpondais  Jon en 1er lieu, le citant sans aucune ambigut. 

Et quand  ta prcision, je considre  la lecture de ce (ton) dernier message que tu en cris juste des tonnes afin "de noyer le poisson", et donc oui quelque part de raconter n'importe quoi.
Tes remarques sur les fruits n'ont rien de subtil, elles illustrent simplement le ddain que tu me/nous portes

Par contre j'imagine que tu sauras dvelopper avec un peu plus d' propos et de respect cette phrase :



> noter que l'alcool n'est pas consomm que pour son intrt "rcratif", mais aussi et surtout pour son aspect alimentaire

----------


## fredoche

> Je me suis donc amus  vous donner un lien vers quelques exemples reprenant le mme type de raisonnement pour vous en montrer l'absurdit.


L o toi tu es absurde mon pauvre, c'est que tu en es  nier l'existence de cette quantit de mort dans un pays comme le notre.

Allez bonne nuit mon petit  ::zoubi::

----------


## Neckara

> Sous couvert d'un beau discours appuy sur un langage pseudo-formalis scientifique et mathmatiques, tu prends tes lecteurs pour des cons, ou encore tu leur fait dire des choses qu'ils ne disent pas


Ne te gne donc pas pour me donner tord.




> 2e cause vitable de dcs a dit ce que a veut dire et pas autre chose, 50000 c'est pas une mdiane, ni une moyenne, c'est une valeur absolue, un chiffre quantifi, mesurable.


1) Et ton chiffre, il vient d'o ? Il a t calcul comment ?
2) L'intrt de ce genre de chiffre, c'est d'en tablir des statistiques/probabilit.
Notamment parce qu'en l'espce, un tel chiffre brute ne veut rien dire si on ne le met pas en comparaison avec la taille de l'chantillon. Taille qui varie selon les annes. Donc ton chiffre ne servirait alors  rien, vu que ds l'anne suivante, il ne pourra pas tre utilis

Petites rvision de collge/lyce. Si tu as, e.g. 50 000 malades des causes de l'alcool sur 70 000 000, cela te fait une probabilit de 50 000 / 70 000 000 de tomber malade, soit 0,07%. Ce qui va nous intresser, c'est la probabilit d'tre malade des causes de l'alcool, sachant que tu es un consommateur d'alcool.





> C'est une recensement, comme il y a un recensement gnral de la population de ce pays chaque anne. Et on compte les individus, on les recense, c'est pas des stats ni des probas.


Oui, tu vas les voir, et tu leur demande de quoi ils sont morts ?

Tu fais *comment*,  ton avis, pour savoir si une mort est due  l'alcool ou non ?

Tu regardes s'il avait de l'alcool dans le sang au moment de sa mort ?
C'est pas trs pratique pour les cancers, et pour les accidents de la route, il y a souvent plusieurs causes impliques, donc quelle est rellement la part de l'alcool dans tout cela, difficile  valuer de manire sre.

Ou alors tu regardes si la personne tait consommatrice d'alcool ?
Mais tu auras aussi les morts qui ne sont pas du  l'alcool tu corriges en retranchant statistiquement ces personnes ? Oups, c'est des stats.
D'ailleurs, tu fais comment pour savoir si elle tait consommatrice d'alcool ? Tu fais une autopsie sur chaque morts ? a cote trop cher.
Tu prends l'ensemble de son dossier mdical pour voir s'il y a des trucs crit dessus ? Pas sr que ce soit lgalement possible.


Ou tu prends une population reprsentative, et tu fais ton tude dessus, puis extrapole tes chiffres  l'ensemble de la population ?


Oupsi, voici l'tude en question.




> Et dans ce que j'ai crit, il n'est nulle part fait mention que ce sont des dcs dus aux cancers, il est juste crit que c'est la 2e cause de dcs vitable, 2e aprs le tabac.


Et tu parlais juste avant ta phrase de l'effet cancrigne de l'alcool

Donc en bon franais, "c'est" fait rfrence  l'effet cancrigne de l'alcool. D'autant plus que tu as utilis "c'est" juste avant pour la mme chose.





> Et donc toi ensuite tu brodes et inventes ce lien que je ne fais pas, pour finir par conclure qu'on fait dire n'importe quoi aux chiffres, et effectivement *c'est ce que tu fais*.


Ah ? Je ne leur ai fait pourtant rien dire.
Au contraire, j'ai bien montr qu'il faut regarder la manire dont ces chiffres ont t calculs, ainsi que la ncessit d'avoir des donnes complmentaires, pour vraiment conclure.




> Et je trouve cette faon de faire particulirement irrespectueuse et disgracieuse, cher Neckara


C'est tellement irrespectueux et disgracieux de t'inviter  rflchir et  prendre du recul sur les chiffres que tu recopies sans avoir la moindre ide de ce qu'ils signifient.




> Et quand  ta prcision, je considre  la lecture de ce (ton) dernier message que tu en cris juste des tonnes afin "de noyer le poisson", et donc oui quelque part de raconter n'importe quoi.


C'est bien dommage que tu le considres de la sorte, tu aurais pu en apprendre, rflchir, et t'amliorer, dommage.

Au passage, qu'es-tu en train de faire en ce moment,  m'attaquer, plutt qu' rpondre  mes affirmations ? Ironiquement et hypocritement, ne serais-tu pas toi-mme en train de noyer le poisson ?




> Tes remarques sur les fruits n'ont rien de subtil, elles illustrent simplement le ddain que tu me/nous portes


En quoi ?
Donner un exemple pour montrer que c'est une question de quantit, c'est "pas subtil" et illustre mon "ddain" ?

Va falloir m'expliquer l.





> Par contre j'imagine que tu sauras dvelopper avec un peu plus d' propos et de respect cette phrase :


On ne consomme pas toujours l'alcool pour aller danser sous la table, mais parfois tout simplement pour boire.
C'est  dire comme un substitut nutritif  l'eau minrale.




> L o toi tu es absurde mon pauvre, c'est que tu en es  nier l'existence de cette quantit de mort dans un pays comme le notre.


Ce que je n'ai pas fait.

Je pose en revanche des questions sur l'interprtation de ce chiffre.





> Allez bonne nuit mon petit


Et aprs tu vas me parler de "ddain", et d'irrespect



C'est quand mme dingue, quand on essaye d'expliquer que la vie c'est compliqu, et plein de nuance et de subtilits, on s'attire les foudres

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon juste pour ceux qui sont pass  ct, et comme cela appui ce que je disais la semaine dernire, vient de sortir un rapport publi par la police nerlandaise (base sur des interviews de policiers si j'ai bien suivi) tend  montrer que la Hollande pourrait tre (ou presque) considr comme un narco-tat, et que toute cette "souplesse"  l'encontre des drogues douces ("souplesse" vu que mme le cannabis n'y est pas lgalis rellement), n'a en rien diminu le trafic, bien au contraire.


Parce qu'au Pays-Bas ils ont mal lgalis le cannabis (ce n'est pas lgalis en fait).
Si je me rappelle bien de l'histoire : les Coffee Shop ont le droit de vendre mais pas d'acheter, le maximum d'herbe qu'un Coffee Shop peut contenir est faible, donc ils doivent se faire rapprovisionner rgulirement (et  chaque fois c'est illgal du coup).

Les nerlandais qui cultivent pour les Coffe Shop le font illgalement, il me semble.

Alors que si on autorise des gens  cultiver pour les Coffee Shop (il faudra peut tre avoir un brevet, respecter des rgles, etc) et ben il y a aura beaucoup plus de production, le produit sera moins chre.
Parce que l si on regarde le menu du Coffe Shop "Prix d'Ami"  Amsterdam :


Ou le menu Green House :


On voit que c'est trop chre, il y a plusieurs varits  14,50/g.
Si c'tait  6 ou 7 il y aurait moins de trafic.




> Et prtendre que pour le reste des drogues la moindre dose serait nocive, alors que pour l'alcool, la modration n'est pas mauvaise pour l'organisme, c'est juste du dlire peut-tre du  l'imprgnation culturelle  la franaise ?


Il est possible qu' petite dose, certains alcool produisent des bienfaits. (vin rouge ?)
Il parait qu'un verre de vin rouge de temps en temps peut tre bnfique.

Mais le cannabis aussi  petite dose a peut a des effets positifs sur la sant...

C'est l'excs d'alcool qui est extremement dangereux.
Il ce passe des choses terrible dans l'organisme quand on boit trop.



Il y a une utilisation thrapeutique du cannabis, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une utilisation thrapeutique de l'alcool...




> Faut dj avoir une bonne dose, ou avoir pris autre chose avec pour risquer d'avoir un accident. Surtout que dans une bonne partie (la majorit ?) des cas, les personnes contrles sous cannabis, sont aussi sous alcool (qui a un rle beaucoup plus fort concernant les problmes de conduite) et que vu le temps que restent certaines molcules dans le corps, tu peux ressortir positif au THC lors d'un accident mme si tu n'as pas fum le jour mme avant de prendre la voiture, je vous laisse rflchir  quel point les stats sur les accidents de la route au cannabis sont fiables...


Il ne faut pas consommer de l'alcool et du cannabis en mme temps.
Le cannabis augmente les effets des autres drogues. (c'est pratique pour diminuer une dose de morphine)

La dose ltal de l'alcool est petite :
UNE TUDE SRIEUSE CONFIRME QUE LE CANNABIS EST LA DROGUE LA MOINS DANGEREUSE



> Le plus tonnant est que la marijuana est situe tout en bas du classement, elle est donc la substance la moins dangereuse parmi toutes celles tudies. Selon les chercheurs, le cannabis serait 114 moins mortel que l'alcool. Mme le tabac s'avre beaucoup plus dangereux que la marijuana. Cela tant dit, il ne faut pas comprendre que le cannabis n'est pas dangereux pour la sant, loin de l. Toute consommation excessive de telle ou telle drogue est dangereuse pour la sant.


On ne peut pas critiquer l'alcool en France, car c'est dans notre culture, les viticulteurs franais sont un symbole, le vin franais est extremement rput.
Et il y aussi : Absinthe, Cognac, Armagnac, Cointreau, Chartreuse, Calvados, etc.
D'ailleurs a a t mal vu quand Sarkozy a dit qu'il ne buvait jamais.

Vin : tous les candidats boivent, sauf Sarkozy
Nicolas Sarkozy trinque avec la filire viticole

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je vais vous laisser  vos dlires.
Droguez-vous tant que vous voulez, ce n'est pas mon problme.

----------


## Zirak

> Droguez-vous tant que vous voulez, *ce n'est pas mon problme*.


Mais a c'est vrai depuis le dbut du dbat, lgalisation ou pas.

D'ailleurs le fait de se droguer ou non n'est pas la question, ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes plusieurs  te faire remarquer que tu parles sans savoir que cela veut dire que l'on veut la lgalisation et/ou que l'on se drogue. 

C'est juste une tentative misrable de nous dcrdibiliser en nous faisant passer pour de vilains drogus, c'est moche.  :;): 






> On ne consomme pas toujours l'alcool pour aller danser sous la table, mais parfois tout simplement pour boire.
> C'est  dire comme un substitut nutritif  l'eau minrale.


lol ? 

C'est vrai que c'est connu que l'alcool est un bon moyen d'tancher sa soif... Ce n'est pas connu du tout que cela te dshydrate encore plus...

Faut arrter de se moquer des gens 5mn. Oui tu ne bois pas forcment pour te coller une grosse mine et faire un coma thylique aprs avoir vomi tes entrailles, tout comme tu ne fume pas forcment pour finir compltement dfonc, comme une loque sur ton canap. 

Mais si tu bois, c'est avant tout pour le ct festif, dsinhibant, un peu euphorique et pour le got, pas pour t'hydrater ou pour les qualits nutritives de l'alcool... Dans 99% des occasions o tu vas boire de l'alcool, si tu avais vraiment soif, et que tu tenais  n'absorber que des choses "saines", tu boirais de l'eau, point. Ces 10 fois par an o tu bois de l'alcool, c'est pour marquer le coup en buvant quelque chose de particulier, pas juste pour "boire".

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> lol ? 
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est connu que l'alcool est un bon moyen d'tancher sa soif... Ce n'est pas connu du tout que cela te dshydrate encore plus...


A une poque, on avait le choix entre le vin/la bire, et de l'eau de source avec des maladies dedans.

Bon actuellement, c'est pour le got, pour le cot "festif" de l'alcool, ou parce qu'on n'est pas sevr, a va dpendre des gens en effet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Droguez-vous tant que vous voulez


C'est bien ce que les gens comptent faire...
Le caf, le th, l'alcool, le tabac sont des drogues.

Quel effet la cafine a-t-elle sur le cerveau ?



> Comme tous les psychotropes, la cafine agit sur certains rcepteurs de votre cerveau. *Elle vous tient veill, et stimule dans le mme temps votre production dadrnaline et de dopamine*. Et comme toutes les autres drogues, elle peut vous tuer si vous la consommez de manire abusive. Mais rassurez-vous, il est peu probable que cela vous arrive un jour, mme si vous tes un gros buveur de caf.


La consommation de drogue a toujours t importante pour l'humanit.
Il y a mme eu des cultures avec des chamans qui communiquaient avec les dieux :
Chez les Indiens, la drogue structure,



> Dans les socits dites  primitives  la drogue est souvent associe au  sacr . Par exemple pour leindiens guajiro du Venezuela, avec qui je travaille depuis plus de dix ans, les infortunes frappant les hommes sont le fait dtres aux pouvoirs surhumains, dits plas  quen Occident nous appellerions cratures surnaturelles, dieux ou esprits.
> 
> Les chamanes sont censs communiquer avec ces cratures surnaturelles pour en obtenir quelles gurissent les malades, fassent tomber la pluie ou revenir le gibier. Mais pour entrer en communication avec elles, les chamanes doivent eux aussi devenir plas, et ingrer  cette fin une substance plas, cest--dire une drogue, en loccurrence du jus de tabac  trs haute dose.


Les hommes prhistoriques consommaient dj alcool et drogues

Mme les animaux se droguent :
Des chevreuils en tat dbrit : dcouvrez la raison de ce phnomne (vido)



> "Cela est d  une transformation dans la panse donc, dans le rumen du chevreuil, du sucre  se trouvant dans le bourgeon en grande concentration. Le rsultat est une transformation alcoolique", explique le vtrinaire Olivier Bertrand.


Mais c'est encore pire avec cette arbre :
Marula

----------


## Neckara

> lol ? 
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est connu que l'alcool est un bon moyen d'tancher sa soif... Ce n'est pas connu du tout que cela te dshydrate encore plus...


Mais tu as bien une sensation d'tre dsaltr, et tu peux mme te faire un repas complet en buvant de l'alcool au lieu de l'eau.




> Mais si tu bois, c'est avant tout pour le ct festif, dsinhibant, un peu euphorique


Pour toi peut-tre.




> et pour le got, pas pour t'hydrater ou pour les qualits nutritives de l'alcool...


Comme pour toute nourriture/boisson...

Je connais trs peu de personnes qui connaissent les qualits nutritives de ce qu'elles boivent/mange.
Le but de manger/boire n'a jamais t de rcuprer des nutriments, s'hydrater, etc. Le but est de combler un besoin, une sensation de faim, une sensation de soif, ou de jouer sur le plaisir associ au fait de manger/boire.

Rcuprer des nutriments ou s'hydrater, est en fait un effet secondaire/de bord. Et c'est justement parce qu'il y avait cet effet secondaire/de bord, que les organismes ayant ces sensations/plaisirs ont eu un avantage sur leurs concurrents ne les ayants pas, et ont pu ainsi survivre.
Car le fait d'avoir des sensations de faims/soif, d'avoir du plaisir  manger/boire, va inciter l'organisme  rechercher de la nourriture, et donc par effet de bord,  obtenir des nutriments/s'hydrater.


Donc oui, on ne s'intresse pas  ses qualits nutritives quand on prend la dcision de consommer de l'alcool, et c'est normal.

EDIT: Ce qui n'empche pas les alcools d'avoir une valeur nutritive.




> Ces 10 fois par an o tu bois de l'alcool, c'est pour marquer le coup en buvant quelque chose de particulier, pas juste pour "boire".


Ou plutt parce qu'on me le propose, et que je me l'autorise.

Personnellement, je consomme plutt des alcools "doux"/fruit" (?), et ce n'est pas bien diffrent, dans ma consommation, au fait de boire du jus de fruit.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais tu as bien *une sensation d'tre dsaltr*, et tu peux mme te faire un repas complet en buvant de l'alcool au lieu de l'eau.


Pendant 5mn peut-tre car cela t'hydrate le gosier, mais sinon non, c'est plutt l'inverse, a donne soif.

Oui tu peux faire des repas complets  l'alcool, et ? En quoi c'est plus sain que de fumer un joint ? (Car c'est a la discussion  la base).





> Pour toi peut-tre.


Le got allait avec cette partie l hein, et en dehors de ces raisons, je ne vois toujours pas ce qui pourrait te pousser  boire de l'alcool plutt que de l'eau ? 





> Donc oui, on ne s'intresse pas  ses qualits nutritives quand on prend la dcision de consommer de l'alcool, et c'est normal.


Donc on ne s'y intresse pas, alors que juste avant, tu nous disais :




> C'est  dire comme un *substitut nutritif*  l'eau minrale.


Je trouve cela incohrent. 

Tu nous dis que l'on boit de l'alcool comme substitut nutritif  l'eau, tout en se moquant des valeurs nutritives de l'alcool (dj jusque l, c'est pas logique) ? Et puis au final, on ne se souci pas du tout de la valeur nutritive, mais on ne cherche qu' combler une sensation de soif ?

Lorsque quelqu'un a soif, si il fait le choix de prfrer l'alcool  l'eau, c'est que cette personne a des raisons en plus, que de juste vouloir tancher sa soif... Ca peut tre trs basique comme un simple "j'ai juste envie de me faire plaisir en buvant un verre", mais c'est un choix bas sur autre chose que juste combler un besoin primaire, sinon il boirait de l'eau. 


Enfin bref, tes habitudes de consommation d'alcool, cela ne nous avance pas beaucoup sur la lgalisation du cannabis. :p

----------


## fanmanga

Est ce que vous savez que le cannabis est la seule drogue ou en risque pas de mourir de surdose.

----------


## Charvalos

> Le but de manger/boire n'a jamais t de rcuprer des nutriments, s'hydrater, etc. Le but est de combler un besoin, une sensation de faim, une sensation de soif, ou de jouer sur le plaisir associ au fait de manger/boire.
> 
> *Rcuprer des nutriments ou s'hydrater, est en fait un effet secondaire/de bord*. Et c'est justement parce qu'il y avait cet effet secondaire/de bord, que les organismes ayant ces sensations/plaisirs ont eu un avantage sur leurs concurrents ne les ayants pas, et ont pu ainsi survivre.
> Car le fait d'avoir des sensations de faims/soif, d'avoir du plaisir  manger/boire, va inciter l'organisme  rechercher de la nourriture, et donc par effet de bord,  obtenir des nutriments/s'hydrater.


Boire et manger, c'est avant tout un besoin vital pour le corps humain. En mangeant, tu prends des nutriments que ton corps ne peut pas fabriquer et tu bois (de l'eau, je prcise) pour maintenir le volume d'eau du corps.

Si on en vient  devoir expliquer pourquoi l'tre humain doit boire et manger, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge (et ce n'est pas le but de ce topic  ::aie:: )

(Aprs, il se peut que j'ai compltement mal interprt ce passage-l mais c'est exprim d'une manire assez bizarre)

----------


## Ryu2000

> EDIT: Ce qui n'empche pas les alcools d'avoir une valeur nutritive.


Ce qu'on appelle dans la jargon des calories vides :
Calorie vide
Manger un fruit apporte des nutriments indispensable  la sant.
Boire de l'alcool c'est pas une bonne source de nutriment... (autant bouffer des chips ou de la merde de ce genre)

En plus c'est hyper calorique :
1g de glucide = 4 kcal
1g de protine = 4 kcal
1g de lipide = 9 kcal
1g d'alcool = 7 kcal

Au final les glucides font plus grossir que les lipides, parce qu'ils sont partout et qu'on en consomme plus (normalement il faut manger 1g de lipide par kg de poids de corps par jour, c'est important pour les hormones).




> Le but de manger/boire n'a jamais t de rcuprer des nutriments, s'hydrater, etc. Le but est de combler un besoin, une sensation de faim, une sensation de soif, ou de jouer sur le plaisir associ au fait de manger/boire.


Alors en fait, normalement nous devrions faire des jenes (arrter compltement de manger pendant plusieurs jours) ce qui permettrait  notre organisme de se reposer.
Et aprs 3 ou 4 jours sans manger, ton organisme t'indique de quoi tu as besoin.

Notre consommation de nourriture ressemble plus  la consommation d'une drogue, qu'a un vritable de besoin.
Nous n'avons pas besoin de manger 3 fois par jour, mais nous sommes accro.

Quand la nourriture devient une drogue



> Le concept de dpendance alimentaire est nouveau et complexe, mais il peut savrer important dans la comprhension et la rsolution du problme dobsit qui concernera 57,8 % de la population mondiale en 2013 daprs lOMS.


La gourmandise est une forme de toxicomanie.
Les gens mangent des biscuits, des gteaux, mais c'est tout de la merde, du point de vue nutritif c'est nul.

Il ne faut pas regarder les AJR (Apports journaliers recommands), mais les AOP (Apport optimal journalier).
Regardez a, c'est chouette :

----------


## Neckara

> Oui tu peux faire des repas complets  l'alcool, et ? En quoi c'est plus sain que de fumer un joint ? (Car c'est a la discussion  la base).


O ai-je affirm que c'est plus sain que de fumer un joint ?




> Le got allait avec cette partie l hein, et en dehors de ces raisons, je ne vois toujours pas ce qui pourrait te pousser  boire de l'alcool plutt que de l'eau ?


Et qu'est-ce qui te pousserais  boire de l'eau plutt que de l'alcool ?
Qu'est-ce qui te pousserais  boire de l'eau plutt que du jus de fruit ?

Qu'est-ce qui te pousserais  manger des pommes plutt que des poires ?

Cette question n'a pas de sens.
Le but n'est pas de ne boire/manger que d'une seule chose, mais d'un peu de tout, selon nos envies.





> Donc on ne s'y intresse pas, alors que juste avant, tu nous disais :


Il ne faut pas confondre la raison pour laquelle on va tre pouss  boire, et l'utilisation qui va en tre fait par notre corps.

Mais je reconnais que ma formulation n'tait pas prcise.




> Lorsque quelqu'un a soif, si il fait le choix de prfrer l'alcool  l'eau, c'est que cette personne a des raisons en plus, que de juste vouloir tancher sa soif... Ca peut tre trs basique comme un simple "j'ai juste envie de me faire plaisir en buvant un verre", mais c'est un choix bas sur autre chose que juste combler un besoin primaire, sinon il boirait de l'eau.


Le choix entre les diffrentes alternatives disponibles permettant de combler un besoin primaire se base en effet sur d'autres raisons que combler ce besoin primaire. Mais cela ne signifie pas qu'on va prendre une des alternatives, uniquement pour ces autres raisons.
On va avant tout le prendre pour combler le besoin primaire, et de manire secondaire, pour les autres raisons qui nous ont fait prfr cette alternatives aux autres.

Parfois le choix se fait sur des choses encore plus basique que l'envie, comme la disponibilit directe, imiter son entourage, un pile ou face, etc. Mais l, on ne parle pas du choix de boire de l'alcool, mais du choix de boire de l'alcool, plutt qu'autre chose.


En gros, ne pas confondre l'intrt ""relatif"" (par rapport aux autres produits), et l'intrt ""absolu"", de la personne  consommer de l'alcool.





> Boire et manger, c'est avant tout un besoin vital pour le corps humain. En mangeant, tu prends des nutriments que ton corps ne peut pas fabriquer et tu bois (de l'eau, je prcise) pour maintenir le volume d'eau du corps.


Oui, mais il ne faut pas commettre l'erreur de voir des finalits partout. Ce n'est pas la fonction qui fait l'objet, mais l'objet qui fait la fonction.
Par exemple, lil n'est pas apparu pour qu'on puisse voir, mais parce que lil est apparu, nous avons pu voir.


De mme ici, on ne bois pas pour maintenir le volume d'eau de notre corps, nous n'avons en plus aucune ide de notre niveau d'eau  un temps t. On peut mme avoir des sensations qui sont en dcalage avec nos besoins biologiques. C'est juste que ceux qui ont faim, mangent, vivent, et se reproduisent. Ceux qui n'ont pas faim, ne mangent pas, meurent, et ne se reproduisent pas.

Donc ds que cette caractristique apparat, les individus l'ayant sont avantags par rapport aux autres et ont plus de facilit  survivre et  se reproduire, propageant cette caractristique. Cette caractristique apparat par hasard, sans finalits. Le but de l'individu est de combler cette sensation de manque, pas d'apporter des nutriments, bien qu'il le fasse afin de combler sa sensation de manque.


C'est un point de nuance souvent mal compris de la Thorie de l'volution. Il n'y a pas de finalit.





> Manger un fruit apporte des nutriments indispensable  la sant.
> Boire de l'alcool c'est pas une bonne source de nutriment...


Et tu as des traces d'alcool dans les fruits/jus de fruits.
Bon courage pour les retirer.

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est une question de *quantit d'alcool*.




> Alors en fait, normalement nous devrions faire des jenes (arrter compltement de manger pendant plusieurs jours) ce qui permettrait  notre organisme de se reposer.
> Et aprs 3 ou 4 jours sans manger, ton organisme t'indique de quoi tu as besoin.


Disclamer: Attention, les jenes, on ne les fait pas n'importe comme, demander conseil  un mdecin.




> Nous n'avons pas besoin de manger 3 fois par jour, mais nous sommes accro.


Cela dpend aussi de la quantit que tu manges  chaque repas...

Ce n'est pas parce que je coupe une pomme en trois pour la manger matin, midi, et soir, que je n'ai pas besoin d'en manger.

----------


## Charvalos

> Oui, mais il ne faut pas commettre l'erreur de voir des finalits partout. Ce n'est pas la fonction qui fait l'objet, mais l'objet qui fait la fonction.
> Par exemple, lil n'est pas apparu pour qu'on puisse voir, mais parce que lil est apparu, nous avons pu voir.
> 
> De mme ici, on ne bois pas pour maintenir le volume d'eau de notre corps, nous n'avons en plus aucune ide de notre niveau d'eau  un temps t. On peut mme avoir des sensations qui sont en dcalage avec nos besoins biologiques. C'est juste que ceux qui ont faim, mangent, vivent, et se reproduisent. Ceux qui n'ont pas faim, ne mangent pas, meurent, et ne se reproduisent pas.
> 
> Donc ds que cette caractristique apparat, les individus l'ayant sont avantags par rapport aux autres et ont plus de facilit  survivre et  se reproduire, propageant cette caractristique. Cette caractristique apparat par hasard, sans finalits. Le but de l'individu est de combler cette sensation de manque, pas d'apporter des nutriments, bien qu'il le fasse afin de combler sa sensation de manque.
> 
> 
> C'est un point de nuance souvent mal compris de la Thorie de l'volution. Il n'y a pas de finalit.


Ok, Einstein. Tu peux me dire quel tre humain n'a pas cette soi-disante caractristique, histoire de rigoler ? Et  quel moment, cette caractristique apparat ?

Que pour toi, manger et boire s'apparat  un plaisir car t'as accs  de la nourriture et l'eau courante tous les jours, c'est "normal" mais je ne suis pas sr que la personne habitant au fin fond de l'Afrique et qui doit se "battre" pour survivre et avoir  manger et  boire tous les jours, je ne suis pas vraiment sr que cette personne-l voit le fait de manger/boire comme un plaisir...

----------


## fredoche

Salut Neckara  ::zoubi::  Oh grand matre de la Science et des Statistiques  ::ave:: 
Pas le temps de lire ton roman pour l'instant, mais je n'y manquerais pas  un moment ou un autre.

Tiens ce matin je tombe - le hasard fait parfois bien les choses - sur cet article tout frais d'hier, et bien sur j'ai pens  toi :
9 experts rappellent que "vu du foie, le vin est bien de l'alcool" --> https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...-alcool_121766

O on lit entre autres :



> "Le vin reprsente prs de 60% de la consommation d'alcool" relvent les auteurs de cette tribune qui rappellent que "*l'alcool tue prs de 50.000 personnes par an*" en France.





> Les tudes ont montr une augmentation de la morbidit et de mortalit,  court et long terme, pour des consommations faibles d'alcool par jour", crit Sant Publique France dans un rapport de 2016  propos des avertissements de rigueur ("l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la sant"), "*ainsi, ce n'est pas 'l'abus d'alcool' qui est  risque mais une consommation, mme faible*".


avec un lien non fonctionnel mais un fichier que l'on peut aisment retrouver: https://www.google.be/search?q=avis_alcool_040517.pdf
le fichier : http://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/co...ool_040517.pdf




> LE MYTHE DE LA MODERATION. Une mta-analyse de 2016 a rexamin les tudes qui prtendaient trouver un effet bnfique  une consommation d'alcool modre.


La mta-analyse ici : http://www.jsad.com/doi/full/10.15288/jsad.2016.77.185 qui dit :



> Results:
> 
> Without adjustment, meta-analysis of all 87 included studies replicated the classic J-shaped curve, with low-volume drinkers (1.324.9 g ethanol per day) having reduced mortality risk (RR = 0.86, 95% CI [0.83, 0.90]). Occasional drinkers (<1.3 g per day) had similar mortality risk (RR = 0.84, 95% CI [0.79, 0.89]), and former drinkers had elevated risk (RR = 1.22, 95% CI [1.14, 1.31]). After adjustment for abstainer biases and quality-related study characteristics, *no significant reduction in mortality risk was observed for low-volume drinkers* (RR = 0.97, 95% CI [0.88, 1.07]). *Analyses of higher-quality bias-free studies also failed to find reduced mortality risk for low-volume alcohol drinkers*. *Risk estimates for occasional drinkers were similar to those for low- and medium-volume drinkers*.
> Conclusions:
> 
> Estimates of mortality risk from alcohol are significantly altered by study design and characteristics. *Meta-analyses adjusting for these factors find that low-volume alcohol consumption has no net mortality benefit compared with lifetime abstention or occasional drinking*. These findings have implications for public policy, the formulation of low-risk drinking guidelines, and future research on alcohol and health.


Si tu veux je te traduis tout a, des fois que tu aies des doutes sur la signification de ces crits  ::zoubi:: 

et quelque part cela rpond  ce qu'crivait Jon et que je citais :



> Je suis d'accord avec ce passage. Toutefois, on n'est pas du tout sur les mmes problmatiques entre l'alcool et la drogue.
> *L'alcool consomm modrment, n'est pas mauvais pour l'organisme*.
> La moindre dose de drogue, cannabis compris, c'est nocif.


Et pour ma part oui tu as droit  mon ddain, au mme titre que je bnficie du tien  ::heart::   ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Et pour les chiffres fais toi plaisir... ils sont bien sur tirs de mon chapeau  ::lefou::  

https://www.inserm.fr/information-en...n/alcool-sante

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et pour ma part oui tu as droit  mon ddain, au mme titre que je bnficie du tien


C'est sr que a va aider  amliorer l'ambiance, a.

Sinon, rapport  la citation de Jon : 



> Contrairement aux autres drogues, lthanol na pas de rcepteurs spcifiques dans le cerveau : il agit sur de nombreuses cibles


(dans 'ltude de l'INSERM)

Donc oui, l'alcool est une drogue. Mais du coup, on a une drogue pas nocive  faible taux ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Ok, Einstein. Tu peux me dire quel tre humain n'a pas cette soi-disante caractristique, histoire de rigoler ? Et  quel moment, cette caractristique apparat ?


????

C'est une caractristique acquise par l'volution, presque tous les tres vivant l'ont.

Mais il arrive que certains individus ressentent mal les sensations de faim/soif/satit, notamment parmi certaines personnes ges, qui, e.g. ne s'hydrate plus suffisamment pendant les priodes de grosses chaleurs, ou qui  l'inverse boivent trop.





> Que pour toi, manger et boire s'apparat  un plaisir car t'as accs  de la nourriture et l'eau courante tous les jours, c'est "normal" mais je ne suis pas sr que la personne habitant au fin fond de l'Afrique et qui doit se "battre" pour survivre et avoir  manger et  boire tous les jours, je ne suis pas vraiment sr que cette personne-l voit le fait de manger/boire comme un plaisir...


????

Le fait de manger/boire active les mcanismes de plaisir/rcompense, c'est biologique !
Tout comme la faim/soif active des mcanismes de "douleur".

Pour les personnes n'ayant pas accs  la nourriture, ce qui ne leur fait pas plaisir, ce sont les efforts pour accder  la nourriture, pour supporter et rpondre  leur sensation de faim/soif. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que lorsqu'ils mangent, les mmes mcanismes de plaisir ne sont pas activs.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne peuvent pas prouver des douleurs  manger, du fait de leur condition.

----------


## ddoumeche

On parle de 2,7 verre d'alcool par jour mais tonnant de nombreuses personne dans mon entourage et mes collgues ne boivent pas. Il faut donc mettre cela en regard avec les alcooliques qui en sont eux  une bouteille par jour et ne peuvent pas commencer leur journe sans un verre.
Donc des chiffres en soit qui ne veulent rien dire.

Bizarrement, je consomme un ou deux verre de kir quotidiennement depuis 20 ans et bien le croirez vous ou non, je n'ai pas encore attrap le cancer.
Je me dpense physiquement a cot, mais quiconque ne se faisant pas d'exercice va tomber malade ce que mme le corps mdical ne peut pas nier, a part sans doute en vivant comme un yogi  ne manger que des artichauts.
Triste vie en vrit. A titre personnel, je prfrais en finir.

Est-ce grave docteur ? doit-on considrer cela comme un miracle mdical, ou votre discours hyginiste est-il  cot de la plaque ?




> Donc oui, l'alcool est une drogue. Mais du coup, on a une drogue pas nocive  faible taux ?


Le principe de base de la pharmacologie est que la dose fait le poison

----------


## Invit

> LE MYTHE DE LA MODERATION. Une mta-analyse de 2016 a rexamin les tudes qui prtendaient trouver un effet bnfique  une consommation d'alcool modre.


La dessus a  t prouv et je suis d'accord avec toi que le fameux mythe de : "Un verre de vin par jour est bon pour la sant ce sont des conneries" pour ceux que a intresse c'est une histoire avec une composante du vin qui aurait des effets bnfiques sur des souris de laboratoire mais qui ne serait pas assez concentre dans le vin pour lui confrer ces effets.




> O on lit entre autres : "Le vin reprsente prs de 60% de la consommation d'alcool" relvent les auteurs de cette tribune qui rappellent que "l'alcool tue prs de 50.000 personnes par an" en France.


Bon la une fois de plus tu n'as toujours pas compris ce qu'il voulait dire dans ses messages prcdents, notamment le fait que : comment sont morts ces gens ? D'une maladie directement lie  l'alcool comme une cirrhose du foie ? Ou bien compte-ton des gens ayant eu un accident de voiture avec de l'alcool dans le sang sans savoir si l'alcool est bel et bien le facteur dterminant de l'accident ? Cela mriterai plus de prcisions pour tre recevable.

Regarde plutot cela : Interview du Dr Philippe Presles

Il est dit notamment que le nomdre de morts par an du  l'alcool peut aller de *" de 25 000  60 000 dcs imputables  l'alcool "* selon les sources et les mthodes de calculs, cela montre bien que ton chiffre que tu nous ressors  chaque fois ne veut absolument rien dire.

----------


## Neckara

> Salut Neckara  Oh grand matre de la Science et des Statistiques


Si au moins tu pouvais chercher  t'en inspirer plutt qu' t'en moquer...





> Pas le temps de lire ton roman pour l'instant, mais je n'y manquerais pas  un moment ou un autre.


Donc tu ne sais pas ce que je dis, mais me rpond quand mme ?


D'ailleurs si tu avais lu mon "roman", tu aurais vu que je donne justement un lien vers l'tude qui parle des 49 000 morts....

Et encore une fois, il faut regarder ce qu'il y a derrire, une "augmentation du risque" ne veut rien dire.
Prenons un variable X.

Une augmentation peut correspondre  :
X * 0.01 ;X * 1 00 ;X + 0.01 ;X + 100. 

Il faut savoir *de combien*, le risque augmente, de faon absolue et relative.




> Si tu veux je te traduis tout a, des fois que tu aies des doutes sur la signification de ces crits


Voici ce qui est dit dans les textes que tu mets en gras :

Le fait de consommer modrment ne rduit pas la mortalit comparativement  une abstention ou consommation occasionnelle.
=> Mais ils n'affirment pas l'inverse dans cette phrase, i.e. ils n'affirment pas, dans cette phrase, que la mortalit augmente.

Les risques sont similaires pour les consommateurs occasionnels, les faibles, et moyen consommateurs...
=> Par la dfinition des "consommateurs occasionnels" (< 1,3g), cela signifierait que le fait de boire de l'alcool, jusqu' une consommation moyenne, n'augmente pas la mortalit. En effet, une non-consommation (i.e 0) fait, d'aprs ce qui est crit dans ce texte que tu cites, parti des "consommateurs occasionnels".


Tu crois vraiment que j'ai besoin de toi pour lire des tudes scientifiques, chose que je fais  longueur de journe ?



 noter que 10g ~= 1 verre, si je ne dit pas de btises.




> Et pour ma part oui tu as droit  mon ddain, au mme titre que je bnficie du tien


Quel comportement mature et intelligent...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et qu'est-ce qui te pousserais  boire de l'eau plutt que de l'alcool ?
> Qu'est-ce qui te pousserais  boire de l'eau plutt que du jus de fruit ?
> Qu'est-ce qui te pousserais  manger des pommes plutt que des poires ?


L'eau hydrate et est indispensable  notre survie, l'alcool fait mal (enfin un verra a va, mais deux verres bonjours les dgts) et provoque de fort effet psychotrope (si on boit on ne peut plus conduire, enfin ya une tolrance jusqu' 0,5g/L).
Les jus contiennent plein de micro nutriments (un petit jus pinards, orange, citron, gingembre, curcuma, piment rouge, persil au petit djeuner a fait du bien)
Chaque fruit possde ses proprits les bienfaits des pommes sont diffrents des bienfaits des poires.




> Le but n'est pas de ne boire/manger que d'une seule chose, mais d'un peu de tout, selon nos envies.


L'alcool n'apporte rien de positif ( part l'effet psychotrope, mais parfois c'est handicapant).
Certains disent qu'un verre de vin rouge de temps en temps peut tre bnfique pour certaines choses.
Mais si tu bois de la Vodka du Lidl, c'est pas top pour l'organisme...

Essaie de te passer d'eau pendant une semaine.




> C'est juste que ceux qui ont faim, mangent, vivent, et se reproduisent. Ceux qui n'ont pas faim, ne mangent pas, meurent, et ne se reproduisent pas.


Ceux qui ne mangent pas peuvent devenir mannequin ^^




> Et tu as des traces d'alcool dans les fruits/jus de fruits.


C'est ngligeable et il faut que a fermente (bouteille de jus de fruit ouverte depuis plusieurs jours).
Si tu prends des fruits et que tu les mets dans un extracteur de jus et que tu bois le jus immdiatement, il ne doit pas ya voir de trace d'alcool.




> Disclamer: Attention, les jenes, on ne les fait pas n'importe comme, demander conseil  un mdecin.


Bon aprs la plupart des mdecins sont incomptent dans ce domaine.
Ils ne peuvent pas tout apprendre, donc ils ont choisi de se spcialis dans la prescription de mdicament.
Il est possible que ton mdecin gnraliste ne matrise pas le jene.

Aprs il y a moyen de faire des micro jenes, comme ceux qui font le ramadan. (le problme c'est que souvent ils se goinfrent le soir, donc a n'a aucun intrt)
Y'en a qui prennent du gras pendant le ramadan...




> Cela dpend aussi de la quantit que tu manges  chaque repas...
> Ce n'est pas parce que je coupe une pomme en trois pour la manger matin, midi, et soir, que je n'ai pas besoin d'en manger.


Ok, mais en rgle gnral nous sommes dans l'excs.
Il est plus difficile de trouver une personne qui mange une pomme par jour que de trouver une personne qui grignote n'importe quoi.
Qui mange du Nutella, qui va au MacDo, etc...




> la personne habitant au fin fond de l'Afrique et qui doit se "battre" pour survivre et avoir  manger et  boire tous les jours, je ne suis pas vraiment sr que cette personne-l voit le fait de manger/boire comme un plaisir...


Nous on a le problme inverse, on mange juste par plaisir ou par habitude, c'est comme un drogue en manque.
On peut se passer des grignotages.

Notre socit c'est a :
Lobsit, maladie de  pauvres 
Les riches ont un coach sportif, un nutritionniste, ils peuvent se permettre de manger bio, les pauvres bouffent de la merde pas chre.
C'est la premire fois de l'histoire de l'humanit que les pauvres sont plus gros que les riches.




> Donc oui, l'alcool est une drogue. Mais du coup, on a une drogue pas nocive  faible taux ?


A faible dose il y a plein de drogues qui ne sont pas trs nocive.
Mais je prend de la cafine parfois par exemple. (comme je n'ai pas l'habitude a me fait toujours beaucoup d'effet, gnralement les gens sont accoutums)




> je consomme un ou deux verre de kir quotidiennement depuis 20 ans et bien le croirez vous ou non, je n'ai pas encore attrap le cancer.


Ouais enfin, 100% des cancers ne sont pas diagnostiqu.
Il y a normment de monde qui ont dj un cancer et qui le sauront peut tre jamais.

===
J'aimerai tre Qubcois :
McGill veut offrir un diplme universitaire en cannabis



> La Dre Anja Geitmann, doyenne de la Facult des sciences de lagriculture et de lenvironnement de lUniversit McGill, dans lune des serres de sa facult qui pourra bientt accueillir des plants de cannabis ddis  la recherche et la formation de ses tudiants.
> 
> OTTAWA | Apprendre comment irriguer le plan de cannabis, ou mme quel type de lumire il faut lui fournir. *La prestigieuse Universit McGill veut former la premire vague de matres cultivateurs de cannabis qubcois en lanant un programme de certificat spcialis*.


Je me demande o les profs ont eu leur exprience, est-ce que leur formation tait juste thorique jusqu' prsent ?

----------


## Neckara

> Essaie de te passer d'eau pendant une semaine.


Ce dont notre corps a besoin, c'est de l'eau H2O, qu'on peut retrouver ailleurs que dans l'eau minrale, que ce soit des jus de fruits, certains fruits du type pastque.


Mais passons, tu n'a absolument pas compris le sens de mon discours, qui tait justement de faire la diffrence entre les besoins du corps, et les raisons pour lesquelles nous rpondons, par "effet de bords",  ces besoin.




> C'est ngligeable


C'est pour cela que je parle de traces...

Mais le fait qu'il y ai des traces dans ces produits montre bien, comme je le dis et rpte, que c'est une question de *quantit*.
Il n'est pas raliste d'interdire l'alcool, en revanche, il est possible d'interdire les produits qui contiendraient une certaine quantit d'alcool, quantit donc  dterminer.




> Si tu prends des fruits et que tu les mets dans un extracteur de jus et que tu bois le jus immdiatement, il ne doit pas ya voir de trace d'alcool.


Et tu nous sors a d'o ?




> Bon aprs la plupart des mdecins sont incomptent dans ce domaine.
> Ils ne peuvent pas tout apprendre, donc ils ont choisi de se spcialis dans la prescription de mdicament.
> Il est possible que ton mdecin gnraliste ne matrise pas le jene.


Dj tous les mdecins ne sont pas gnralistes, ensuite, ton mdecin gnraliste a toujours plus de connaissances mdicale que toi, ou que le premier rigolo venu.
Pour finir, ton mdecin gnraliste peut te rediriger vers un spcialiste, et potentiellement pour le remboursement des soins, cela sera un peu plus facile vis  vis de la scu/mutuelle.




> Aprs il y a moyen de faire des micro jenes, comme ceux qui font le ramadan.


Tu sais, ne pas manger entre les repas, c'est aussi une forme de jene.

Cependant, il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi. Notamment pour certains enfants de collge qui font des malaises le matin parce qu'ils n'ont pas pris de petit dj'. Ou tout simplement parce que l'envie de jene peut venir d'un trouble anorexique.
La condition mdicale de la personne peut aussi tre un frein  un jene.





> Ouais enfin, 100% des cancers ne sont pas diagnostiqu.
> Il y a normment de monde qui ont dj un cancer et qui le sauront peut tre jamais.


C'est surtout que la tumeur peut rester bnigne et ne pas devenir maline (=cancer), mais aussi parce que ce sont des questions de probabilit.
Et en fonction des prdispositions gntiques, de l'environnement, du mode de vie, etc. cette probabilit varie.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce dont notre corps a besoin, c'est de l'eau H2O, qu'on peut retrouver ailleurs que dans l'eau minrale, que ce soit des jus de fruits, certains fruits du type pastque.


Surtout que la majeure partie de nos besoins journaliers en eau ne sont pas couverts par ce que nous buvons (eau en bouteille / robinet, vin, jus de fruits, etc.) mais par la nourriture que nous mangeons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce dont notre corps a besoin, c'est de l'eau H2O, qu'on peut retrouver ailleurs que dans l'eau minrale, que ce soit des jus de fruits, certains fruits du type pastque.


Je sais, mais certaines personnes boivent plus d'1,5L d'eau par jour, c'est pas vident de retrouver autant d'eau en mangeant.
Quoi qu'avec des oranges et des melons, on doit y tre vite...




> Il n'est pas raliste d'interdire l'alcool, en revanche, il est possible d'interdire les produits qui contiendraient une certaine quantit d'alcool, quantit donc  dterminer.


Mais qui voudrait interdire l'alcool ?
Jamais de la vie les gens n'accepteront a.
L'alcool est profondment ancr dans notre culture et la culture de nos voisins.
Le Vin est une fiert chez les Franais.
La Bire est une fiert chez les Belges.
Le Gin est une fiert chez les anglais.
etc.

Les vnements importants de la vie sont li  l'alcool.
Si tu te maries, tu paies l'apro.
Si ton enfant se fait baptiser, tu paies l'apro.
Si tu dmnages, tu paies l'apro.
Si quelqu'un meurt, il y a un apro.
Les gens font des repas, la bouffe est un prtexte, ce qu'ils veulent c'est picoler.

C'est comme a :

Et comme a :



Il y a des gens qui ont essay la prohibition, ils ont eu des problmes.
L'humain a besoin de se droguer, la drogue la plus accept socialement c'est l'alcool.
Il est prsent partout et il restera.

Je ne vois pas lintrt d'interdire l'alcool.
Les humains ont besoin de se dfoncer et l'alcool est une solution pour y parvenir (chez certains c'est la course  pied, tout est question de dopamine dans le cerveau en quelque sorte).




> Et tu nous sors a d'o ?


Ok il y a une dose infime d'alcool dans les fruits.
Mais cette dose infime augmente quand le jus de fruit fermente.




> Dj tous les mdecins ne sont pas gnralistes, ensuite, ton mdecin gnraliste a toujours plus de connaissances mdicale que toi, ou que le premier rigolo venu.


a dpend dans quel domaine.
Si t'tudies un domaine dont eux en a rien  foutre ta vite fait de les dpasser sur un sujet prcis.

Par exemple, les compltements alimentaire.
Normalement si tu demandes  un mdecin gnraliste : "Quel est la diffrence entre de la Whey, de l'isolat de casine micellaire, de l'isolat de Whey et de la protine totale ?", vous croyez qu'ils sont tous capable de rpondre ?
Ils ont une connaissance globale du corps humain, mais ils ne peuvent pas matriser tous les aspects.




> Tu sais, ne pas manger entre les repas, c'est aussi une forme de jene.


Ben si c'est justement ce que je dis...
Moi je conseillerai aux gens de sauter le repas du soir.
Parce que c'est le moins important, selon comment on regarde, t'as pas besoin d'nergie pour aller te coucher.
Par contre le petit djeuner est important, il faudrait boire du jus de raison au lieu du caf ce serait pas mal.

C'est la page 42 alors j'ai envie de partager a (je ne sais pas si vous arriverez  la page 420 un jour) :
 420  : la vritable histoire du nombre prfr des fumeurs de weed

----------


## Bubu017

Mais pourquoi quand vous parlez d'alcool c'est forcment pour se la mettre mal ?
Quand on prend l'apro c'est surtout pour avoir un moment social et convivial avec d'autres personnes autour de quelque chose qui a du got.
Bon en mme temps quand je vois que pour certains la 1664 c'est une bire de luxe, on peut se dire que le got est quelque chose de secondaire.

----------


## Invit

C'est exactement a...

Mais Zirak l'avait dit plus haut je crois, en disant que pour le cannabis, c'tait pareil on pouvait juste avoir le plus d'une dose comme un verre ou 2 d'alcool et ne pas chercher  tre une loque...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pourquoi quand vous parlez d'alcool c'est forcment pour se la mettre mal ?
> Quand on prend l'apro c'est surtout pour avoir un moment social et convivial avec d'autres personnes autour de quelque chose qui a du got.


Si c'tait que a on pourrait le faire autour de n'importe quoi.
L'alcool est un lubrifiant social  cause des effets psychotropes. (mais c'est aussi un dpresseur)
Lalcool, une drogue socialement valorise



> Lalcool est un lubrifiant social : il joue un rle facilitateur, dsinhibe, favorise la convivialit, le contact. Selon les jeunes interrogs pour ltude de lUCL, il permet de faire plus facilement connaissance (65% des rpondants) ; dengager davantage la conversation (60%) ; de blaguer de faon plus aise (54%).





> Bon en mme temps quand je vois que pour certains la 1664 c'est une bire de luxe, on peut se dire que le got est quelque chose de secondaire.


Dans le contexte des bires industrielle disponible dans les grandes surfaces, c'tait un bon trie pour catgoriser les diffrentes qualits :
- Shilbrau, Finkbrau
- 33 Export, Kanterbru
- Kronenbourg
- Heineken, 1664

Bon aprs on en oublie plein et notamment Leffe, Grimbergen, etc.
Il y a 15 ans quand un lycen achetait des bire pour lui la 1664 c'est du luxe.




> c'tait pareil on pouvait juste avoir le plus d'une dose comme un verre ou 2 d'alcool et ne pas chercher  tre une loque...


En effet on peut consommer trs peu de cannabis.
Comme manger un morceau de cookie ou de brownie ou fumer une partie d'un joint.

Mais en attendant beaucoup de monde ont expriment le fait d'avoir consomm trop d'alcool.
Peut tre que tout le monde n'a pas eu de trou de mmoire, de difficult  se dplacer, de vomissement, etc.
Mais voir des gens tituber ou avoir du mal  articuler c'est pas extremement rare.
Vous avez tous entendu parler du phnomne appel "gueule de bois" qui est une forme de manque. (c'est le gros bordel dans l'organisme)
Trop boire un soir a peut ruiner plusieurs journes, il faut du temps au corps pour se remettre.

 ce que je sache, il n'y a pas de problme de surconsommation de cannabis.
D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu, si tu consommes trop de cannabis tu vas te coucher et tu dors bien.

===
Et sinon :
Le systme endocannabinode : quest-ce que cest ? Comment fonctionne-t-il ?



> Le systme endocannabinode est un ensemble de rcepteurs cellulaires et de molcules situs dans notre corps. Ces rcepteurs spcifiques, appels rcepteurs cannabinodes, ont t isol dans les annes 1990 grce  ltude de laction du cannabis sur le cerveau. Ils ont donc hrit du nom cannabis et du prfixe  endo  pour signifier quils sont produits par le corps. Cette dcouverte naurait pas t possible sans le professeur isralien Raphael Mechoulam *qui isola le THC en 1963 et remarqua alors que le corps produisait des actions similaires sans prsence de THC*.


Notre corps doit produire des choses proche du THC :
Anandamide

----------


## Invit

> Vous avez tous entendu parler du phnomne appel "gueule de bois" qui est une forme de manque. (c'est le gros bordel dans l'organisme)
> Trop boire un soir a peut ruiner plusieurs journes, il faut du temps au corps pour se remettre.


Euh, on me corrige si je me trompe mais la "gueule de bois" n'est pas une forme de manque... Au contraire, c'est ton corps qui n'arrive plus  traiter et absorber l'alcool d'o les problmes gastriques et douleurs...
Pour la partie mal de tte, c'est li  la dshydratation si je me rappelle bien. La fatigue arrivent forcment en mme temps que tout a vu que ton corps ne se repose pas bien...

----------


## halaster08

> Vous avez tous entendu parler du phnomne appel "gueule de bois" qui est une forme de manque.


Rien  voir avec une forme de manque, c'est juste de la dshydratation.
D'ailleurs quand t'es en manque pour aller mieux il faut consommer encore, or avec quand t'as la gueule de bois il ne faut pas boire d'alcool sinon c'est pire. 




> ce que je sache, il n'y a pas de problme de surconsommation de cannabis.


Quand je met mes illres je ne vois que ce que je veux voir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs quand t'es en manque pour aller mieux il faut consommer encore, or avec quand t'as la gueule de bois il ne faut pas boire d'alcool sinon c'est pire.


Je sais pas...
Moi justement j'ai entendu des tmoignages de gens qui disaient que si tu rebois le lendemain d'une cuite a va tout de suite mieux.
Bon aprs a augmente les effets ngatifs de l'alcool sur l'organisme...
Mais a peut dcaler et amplifier le problme.

Le foie transforme l'alcool en thanol, thanal, acide actique.
Et l'thanal a rigole pas du tout.
Des fois dans les boissons alcoolis il y a de lactone.




> Quand je met mes illres je ne vois que ce que je veux voir.


Quels sont les effets d'une surconsommation de cannabis ?
Dj est-ce que a existe ?

Parce que boire trop d'alcool je vois ce que a donne.
Mais trop de cannabis, a me dit rien du tout...

Il y a bien des histoires de Bad Trip, mais a c'est pas en lien avec la surconsommation c'est juste que des gens ne supportent pas le cannabis, mme en en prenant un tout petit peu.
Si quelqu'un fume trop et qu'il s'endort comme sera t-il le lendemain ?
Celui qui boit trop aura la tte qui tourne (impossible de fermer les yeux sinon tout tourne et il dgueule), il va avoir soif, il va transpirer, il va passer une sale nuit, il sera crev et dshydrat.
C'est pour a qu'on dit que l'alcool est une drogue dur (a et les dpendances).

----------


## Invit

Vous parlez *toujours* de boire *trop* d'alcool etc..

Toute chose en trop grande quantit  des effets nfastes :

Avez-vous entendu parler de la potomanie ? Cette envie irrpressible de boire de l'eau, le moment ou l'on dveloppe une dpendance  l'eau et cela peut se terminer en intoxication  l'eau voir bien pire. Alors oui tout excs est mauvais mais boire un peu d'alcool de temps en temps n'a jamais tu personne  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> Quels sont les effets d'une surconsommation de cannabis ?
> Dj est-ce que a existe ?


Oui a existe, j'en vois malheureusement rgulirement les effets, certaines personnes peuvent avoir des hallucinations terrible comme croire qu'on peut gurir des pidmies en se lavant les mains, ou mme que la terre est plate. Il y a aussi une grosse perte de repre moraux genre "les dictateurs sont des mecs sympa incompris" ou "bombarder les hpitaux c'est cool si ya peut tre des mchants dedans".

----------


## Invit

> Oui a existe, j'en vois malheureusement rgulirement les effets, certaines personnes peuvent avoir des hallucinations terrible comme croire qu'on peut gurir des pidmies en se lavant les mains, ou mme que la terre est plate. Il y a aussi une grosse perte de repre moraux genre "les dictateurs sont des mecs sympa incompris" ou "bombarder les hpitaux c'est cool si ya peut tre des mchants dedans".


Fais gaffe, y'a des SJW dans le coin, t'es foutu  ::fessee::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce n'est pas la question. La question est de savoir si la plus grosse partie des consommateurs fait parti des "dfavoriss" ou non comme vous le sous-entendez (enfin je dis "vous", c'tait ptet pas toi mais Jon hein, faut pas se focaliser sur le pronom que j'utilise).
> 
> Je suis n et j'ai grandi dans le 91 (plusieurs villes, et pas en zone pavillonnaire), puis j'ai fais le 77, le 18, le 22, le 35, re le 18, et maintenant le 58. Honntement, que cela soit au lyce,  la fac, ou dans le monde professionnel, j'ai ctoy des gens de diffrents milieux, et je suis bien incapable de dire si les "dfavoriss" reprsentent 25/50/75% ou je ne sais quel pourcentage des fumeurs de cannabis.  Encore moins ces dernires annes.
> 
> L'alcoolisme et la drogue taient peut-tre rservs aux plus pauvres il y a un certain nombre d'annes, mais c'est fini tout a hein. ^^


Je ne sais pas si les pauvres sont X% des fumeurs, mais j'ai une assez bonne ide du pourcentage de pauvres qui fument. Et pas toujours dans la joie et la bonne humeur. L'alcoholisme a baiss mais le shit le remplace, et je ne vois pas l'amlioration.







> Point de deal que tu ne frquente pas puisque tu ne consommes pas, donc comment sais-tu exactement ce qui s'y passe ? 
> 
> Le prix peut varier du simple au triple en fonction de la ville, de la qualit du matos, du dealeur et de sa marge, des difficults d'approvisionnement du moment, etc. etc. Donc le prix est loin de pouvoir dfinir seul la qualit du matos, et donc par extension si c'est du pneu.
> 
> Et n'importe quel shit / beuh se vend en public et en plein jour... Tu crois que les dealeurs ne vendent que du Pneu la journe, et que les fumeurs de "qualit", ne sortent que la nuit tels des vampires, pour se regrouper dans des "clubs" o des dealeurs BCBG viennent leur vendre un produit spcifique ? 
> 
> Les dealeurs ne remettent pas tout leur fonctionnement en cause tous les X jours en fonction du matos qu'ils ont sur le moment...


Euh....ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne fume pas que l'on est aveugle, que l'on ne connait personne qui fume, et qu'on a aucune ide de comment a se passe. Un gros tiers de la population a fum du cannabis, c'est loin d'tre quelque chose de confidentiel. Et comme tu dis toi-mme, un dealer ne change pas ses habitudes en fonction du matos qu'il reoit: un dealer habituel de "pneu" peut avoir de bons arrivages et un de ces dealers de qualit peut avoir du mauvais  couler, mais globalement un dealer vends gnralement une qualit donne  une fourchette de prix donne (qui peut varier aussi en fonction de la tte du client, tu ne peux pas exactement appeler la reprssion des fraudes parce qu'il te vend du shit plus cher qu' ton pote ::ptdr:: ). Les dealers ne sont pas des supermarchs avec des centaines de filires d'approvisionement non plus, la plupart du temps ils en ont au plus quelques-unes.

Donc tout a pour dire que le genre de dealer que tu dconseillerais  tes amis, pour continuer  dealer, il doit en couler du "pneu" en quantit. Et si tu en doutes, je t'invites  te procurer du teushi " l'arrache" dans une cit francilienne connue pour a (genre les Grves  Colombes, si a tient toujours), on verra la qualit que tu trouve....

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vous parlez *toujours* de boire *trop* d'alcool etc..
> 
> Toute chose en trop grande quantit  des effets nfastes :
> 
> Avez-vous entendu parler de la potomanie ? Cette envie irrpressible de boire de l'eau, le moment ou l'on dveloppe une dpendance  l'eau et cela peut se terminer en intoxication  l'eau voir bien pire. Alors oui tout excs est mauvais mais boire un peu d'alcool de temps en temps n'a jamais tu personne


Alors que la potomanie est une maladie mortelle, sachez-le bien

----------


## Invit

> Alors que la potomanie est une maladie mortelle, sachez-le bien


Quand cela conduit  boire plus de 10L d'eau par jour cela peut conduire  une intoxication  l'eau

Tiens renseigne toi un peu ici

----------


## Invit

> Je sais pas...
> Moi justement j'ai entendu des tmoignages de gens qui disaient que si tu rebois le lendemain d'une cuite a va tout de suite mieux.
> Bon aprs a augmente les effets ngatifs de l'alcool sur l'organisme...
> Mais a peut dcaler et amplifier le problme.


Franchement, les personnes qui font sa devraient vraiment s'inquiter pour leur sant...




> Quels sont les effets d'une surconsommation de cannabis ?
> Dj est-ce que a existe ?


Bien sr que sa existe, tout excs est ngatif pour le corps humain, le cannabis ne va pas faire exception  la rgle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Franchement, les personnes qui font sa devraient vraiment s'inquiter pour leur sant...


a ne doit pas tre rare chez les tudiants ou les jeunes en gnral.
C'est vite fait denchaner jeudi, vendredi, samedi.
Ou juste vendredi, samedi.
Ou juste samedi et boire une bire le dimanche au rveil pour moins souffrir.

C'est comme dans la chanson :





> Me voila donc fin prt pour de nouvelles rsolutions 
> Un esprit de saintet dans un super corps de champion 
> Me voila donc prt j'me colle devant la tl soupe aux lgumes bol de th 
> Et qu'on me foute la paix 
> Si faut qu'on puisse   ce point tre mal le lendemain 
> Dans son canap', dans son canap' on est bien 
> A quoi bon sortir se foutre la guerre 
> Plus jamais j'vous jure, plus jamais comme hier 
> "h mali !"0 
> ...





> Bien sr que sa existe, tout excs est ngatif pour le corps humain, le cannabis ne va pas faire exception  la rgle.


Mais ouais mais quels sont-ils ?
 part isolement, repli sur soit et perte de motivation ?

Les effets ngatifs du cannabis sont plus psychologique que physique. (et a dpend beaucoup des personnes ceux qui ne supportent pas arrtent trs vite)
Alors que l'alcool fait les deux.
Les abus d'alcool rpts pourraient multiplier le risque de dmence par 3

----------


## Neckara

> Mais ouais mais quels sont-ils ?
>  part isolement, repli sur soit et perte de motivation ?


T'es quand mme un peu lourd...

Tu n'as toujours pas lu les 50 pages relatives au cannabis sur le rapport parlementaire de 200 pages sur les drogues, et dont je t'ai encourag  plusieurs occasions la lecture ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu n'as toujours pas lu


J'en ai lu plein des rapports sur la dangerosit des psychotropes. (enfin au moins le rsum)
Mais je demande  ce que quelqu'un synthtise les informations.
Parce que si un membre pas passionn par le cannabis passe sur ce topic, il n'aura pas la volont de lire 50 pages d'un document de 1998, et dans ce topic il ne trouvera rien sur les effets ngatifs du cannabis.

 part dire que la dpendance physique et la dpendance psychique sont trs faible, il n'y a pas grand chose qui a t dit.

On a vu a aussi :
TRAITEMENT DE LA SCHIZOPHRNIE : LE THC EFFICACE DANS 4 CAS



> Dans une lettre  lditeur du Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, des mdecins du Centre psychiatrique de Rockland,  Orangeburg, New York, Etats-Unis, ont rapport le cas de *quatre patients atteints de schizophrnie qui ne ragissaient pas au traitement conventionnel, et dont le comportement sest beaucoup amlior par un traitement au THC*. Des mdecins avaient dj publi un rapport de cas dune tude similaire en 2009 qui avait port sur 4 patients. Cette fois-ci, ils ont administr du dronabinol (THC)  huit patients de lhpital. Ces patients, souffraient dune psychose svre et taient rfractaires aux traitements standards. Ils ont indiqu avoir expriment, dans leur vie antrieure, des expriences positives avec le cannabis. La condition de quatre dentre eux sest bien amliore et quatre autres nont pas ragi.


Un composant du cannabis rduit la frquence des crises d'pilepsie

Donc le THC et le CBD ont des utilisations thrapeutique.
CBD-enriched medical cannabis for intractable pediatric epilepsy: The current Israeli experience.
Peripubertal treatment with cannabidiol prevents the emergence of psychosis in an animal model of schizophrenia.
In vitro and in vivo efficacy of non-psychoactive cannabidiol in neuroblastoma.
Prohedonic Effect of Cannabidiol in a Rat Model of Depression.
Positive Phase 3 Pivotal Study Results for Epiodiolex (cannabidiol) from GW Pharmaceuticals

Le cannabis est bon contre la schizophrnie, lpilepsie, le cancer, la dpression, le syndrome de dravet, les psychoses, etc...

2015 :
Une rvolution : le cannabis serait vendu en pharmacie



> Litzman, qui dirige Yahadout HaTorah, a expliqu que cette mesure devrait allger la pression qui pse sur les dispensaires de marijuana mdicale, qui sont surpeupls et qui luttent pour servir des milliers dIsraliens qui ont une ordonnance.
> 
> La prsidente de la commission Tamar Zandberg (Meretz) a remerci le ministre adjoint pour sa dcision  rvolutionnaire  et a salu le dput ultra-orthodoxe davoir soutenu publiquement linitiative.
> 
>  Nous avons entendu une dclaration rvolutionnaire sur cette question pour la premire fois depuis plusieurs annes , a dclar la dpute Meretz.
> 
>  Ceci est une norme nouvelle. Nous vous remercions davoir affirm vos principes en faisant publiquement une dclaration sur cette question. Je pense que beaucoup de gens vont accueillir [avec joie] ce changement , a-t-elle ajout.
> 
> La dpute sioniste, Shelly Yachimovich, qui sige galement  la commission, a salu la dcision de Litzman comme une solution humaine pour ceux qui souffrent de maladies chroniques qui sont obligs de se soumettre  un processus bureaucratique frustrant pour obtenir les mdicaments prescrits.
> ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> T'es quand mme un peu lourd...
> 
> Tu n'as toujours pas lu les 50 pages relatives au cannabis sur le rapport parlementaire de 200 pages sur les drogues, et dont je t'ai encourag  plusieurs occasions la lecture ?


Non mais il a avou qu'il n'en avait rien  faire des rponses des autres, alors un rapport de 200 pages qui ne va pas dans son sens...

----------


## SuDoMy

Certes la lgalit rendrais les cartels moins important, puis les consommateurs auraient une qualits plus saine ! 
Mais dernirement une tude  prouve(je n'ais pas de lien dsoler), que des jeunes 18-25 fumant tous les jours avaient plus de chance de dveloppez une Schizophrnie  ::weird::  (qui seraient irrmdiable)...

----------


## Ryu2000

> que des jeunes 18-25 fumant tous les jours avaient plus de chance de dveloppez une Schizophrnie  (qui seraient irrmdiable)...


En fait c'est pas a du tout.
C'est plus dans le sens que les personnes dj atteintes de schizophrnies aiment bien consommer du cannabis.
Avant mme la prise de cannabis il y avait des lments qui montraient que le type allait devenir schizophrne (c'est dans Drogue et Cerveaux - Cannabis d'Art).
Des signes prcoces de trouble psychotique, que les psychiatres ont appris  dtect.
Le cannabis a un rle amplificateur d'un phnomne qui est pr existant.
Vous avez pris  l'envers le problme du cannabis et de la schizophrnie.
Les schizophrnes sont particulirement expos  la toxicomanie (Tabac + Alcool).

Aujourd'hui les mdecins sont d'accord pour dire que le cannabis a un effet positif chez les schizophrnes.
a leur permet de retrouver un sentiment de plaisir (alors que c'est dficitaire chez les schizophrnes).
Le processus pour aller chercher le produit crer de la sociabilit (alors que les schizophrnes s'isolent).

L'usage de cannabis chez un schizophrnes a des effets bnfiques qui luttent contre cette maladie.




> alors un rapport de 200 pages qui ne va pas dans son sens...


1. Ce rapport je l'ai cit bien avant vous, c'est moi qui est le plus partag le lien
2. Il ne parle pas que de cannabis, ce n'est pas 207 pages sur le cannabis
3. Il va dans mon sens sur plusieurs points (dpendance psychique, dpendance physique, neurotoxicit, toxicit gnrale, dangerosit sociale, etc).
4. Il n'y a pas 50 pages sur le cannabis
5. On ne peut pas se baser que sur une tude (surtout qu'en ce moment il y a beaucoup d'tudes qui montrent lintrt du cannabis pour lutter contre des maladies mentales par exemple)
6. En 20 ans la connaissance sur le cannabis a progress

CHAPITRE II : LA PRINCIPALE DES DROGUES A EFFET PERTURBATEUR : LE CANNABIS ...............................................................................................................................................31
SECTION I : UN RELATIF CONSENSUS SCIENTIFIQUE SUR LES EFFETS A COURT TERME DU CANNABIS ....32
A) Le principe actif du cannabis.........................................................................................................32B) Les effets vidents du cannabis......................................................................................................33
1) Les effets du cannabis selon lAcadmie nationale de mdecine................................................................ 342) Les effets du cannabis selon le  rapport Roques  .................................................................................... 353) Les effets du cannabis pour lINSERM...................................................................................................... 374) Les effets du cannabis pour la Commission fdrale helvtique sur les questions lies aux drogues......... 37

SECTION II : LES EFFETS A LONG TERME DU CANNABIS SUSCITENT BEAUCOUP DINTERROGATIONS....39
A) Les dangers objet dun consensus .................................................................................................39
1) Le cancer des voies respiratoires ................................................................................................................ 392) Les dangers pour la femme enceinte et le ftus ......................................................................................... 403) Lexistence dtats psychotiques ................................................................................................................ 41
B) Les dangers du cannabis objets de controverse scientifique .........................................................42
1) Une vritable interrogation sur le risque de dveloppement de maladies mentales .................................... 422) Le risque au regard de la schizophrnie est mal quantifi mais rel ........................................................... 43
a) Les tudes amricaines ........................................................................................................................... 43b) Le sentiment de lINSERM.................................................................................................................... 44c) Lexplication scientifique....................................................................................................................... 45
3) Les activits  risques ................................................................................................................................. 45
SECTION III : LANALYSE DU RAPPORTEUR ...........................................................................................48
A) Leffet du cannabis varie considrablement en fonction des consommateurs ...............................48
1) Les consquences  long terme dune forte consommation de cannabis sur le cerveau demeurent un objet de controverse................................................................................................................................................. 492) Un dbat scientifique sur leffet des doses cumules doit tre engag ....................................................... 51
B) La dpendance...............................................................................................................................52C) Des fonctions thrapeutiques indniables .....................................................................................53*Conclusion : La rcration des adultes ou la protection de la jeunesse ?* .........................................54 




Donc moi j'attends toujours d'avoir des critique du cannabis pour pouvoir rpondre  ce que vous dites mais pour l'instant il y a rien.
Les arguments pour la lgalisation sont beaucoup plus nombreux et important que les arguments contre la lgalisation.

On va dire que c'est comme pour tout il y a une balance bnfice / risque et ben cette balance est clairement du ct des bnfice avec le cannabis.
Bon ok c'est pas bon pour les adolescents et les femmes enceintes, mais c'est pareil avec toutes les drogues (plein de femmes diminuent leur consommation de tabac quand elles sont enceinte), la vente de tabac et d'alcool est interdit aux mineur.
Et tout est cancrigne de toute faon (cela dit de la beuh lgal franaise sera toujours moins cancrigne que du shit coup).
Lgaliser le cannabis diminuerait sa dangerosit.
Les produits dangereux dans le cannabis sont ajout par les dealers dans la rsine.

----------


## SuDoMy

C'est trs bien dtaillez, d'aprs ce que j'entrevois, je me hte de lire l'intgralits.
Mais pourquoi alors, ne fais-tu pas d'avantage dans la promotion sur d'autre support, surtout qui toucherais le bon public (Politicar).
Aux USA, c'est mme Microsoft les pionniers dans la traabilits des graines de cannabis.  ::calim2:: 
Qu'elle initiative permettrais ce genre de raction de notre tats qu'est la France ?  :8O:

----------


## Bubu017

> Et tout est cancrigne de toute faon (*cela dit de la beuh lgal franaise sera toujours moins cancrigne que du shit coup*).
> Lgaliser le cannabis diminuerait sa dangerosit.
> Les produits dangereux dans le cannabis sont ajout par les dealers dans la rsine.


Sur ce point, j'aimerais tre aussi optimiste que toi et me dire que la France produira de la beuh de qualit bio et que les gens l'achteront (si on lgalsie la vente de cannabis rcratif). Cependant, on sait trs bien que dj pour la bouffe ce n'est pas a, alors pour quelque chose de "nouveau" le temps que a se mettre en place, on aura de la beuh trangre de mauvaise qualit.
Par contre autoriser les gens  produire leur propre beuh (en limitant le nombre de pieds. En clair on oublit le particulier qui se fait pousser tout un hangar), je ne suis pas contre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sur ce point, j'aimerais tre aussi optimiste que toi et me dire que la France produira de la beuh de qualit bio et que les gens l'achteront (si on lgalsie la vente de cannabis rcratif). Cependant, on sait trs bien que dj pour la bouffe ce n'est pas a, alors pour quelque chose de "nouveau" le temps que a se mettre en place, on aura de la beuh trangre de mauvaise qualit.
> Par contre autoriser les gens  produire leur propre beuh (en limitant le nombre de pieds. En clair on oublit le particulier qui se fait pousser tout un hangar), je ne suis pas contre.


Quel rapport entre bio et cancrigne? C'est la fume qui est cancrigne (le cannabis en lui-mme ne l'est absolument pas), que ta beuh soit bio ou pas, tu la fumes.

----------


## Bubu017

> Quel rapport entre bio et cancrigne? C'est la fume qui est cancrigne (le cannabis en lui-mme ne l'est absolument pas), que ta beuh soit bio ou pas, tu la fumes.


euh, o ai je parl de cancrigne ?
Le bio ne change rien sur la fume, mais la beuh de mauvaise qualit coupe  je ne sais quoi n'arrange rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tout a pour dire que le genre de dealer que tu dconseillerais  tes amis, pour continuer  dealer, il doit en couler du "pneu" en quantit. Et si tu en doutes, je t'invites  te procurer du teushi " l'arrache" dans une cit francilienne connue pour a (genre les Grves  Colombes, si a tient toujours), on verra la qualit que tu trouve....


Je ritre mon propos prcdent :

comment sais-tu qu'il s'agit de "pneu" ? Le mec qui vend en quantit peut trs bien avoir du matos de qualit "potable" (sans que cela soit du bon matos hors de prix) sans forcment vendre du pneu.

Mme si ce n'tait pas  genre les Grves  Colombes, je ne t'ai pas attendu pour m'en procurer du matos  l'arrache, et je maintiens ce que j'ai dit l'autre fois, pas vu de pneu depuis plus de 15 ans.


Bref, je le redis, vous ne faites qu'affirmer des choses que vous ne pouvez que supposer et que vous n'avez aucun moyen de vrifier, du coup, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait prendre ces affirmations pour argent comptant ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur ce point, j'aimerais tre aussi optimiste que toi et me dire que la France produira de la beuh de qualit bio et que les gens l'achteront (si on lgalsie la vente de cannabis rcratif). Cependant, on sait trs bien que dj pour la bouffe ce n'est pas a, alors pour quelque chose de "nouveau" le temps que a se mettre en place, on aura de la beuh trangre de mauvaise qualit.


Effectivement quand a part  l'chelle industrielle il y a de l'abus.
La bouffe industrielle est cancrigne, pour plein de raisons.
C'est pour a qu'il faut une rgle qui empche les entreprises de devenir trop grosse.

Mais bon le pire que tu puisses faire avec la culture du cannabis, a doit tre de l'hydroponie avec de l'engrais chimique, et de l'insecticide pendant la croissance.
Donc c'est pas extremement mauvais non plus.
Surtout que tu rinces et que tu n'utilise que de l'eau dans les 2 dernires semaines de floraison normalement.




> Par contre autoriser les gens  produire leur propre beuh (en limitant le nombre de pieds. En clair on oublit le particulier qui se fait pousser tout un hangar), je ne suis pas contre.


Ouais c'est important de laisser les gens cultiver pour leur consommation personnel.
Par contre, il faudra se dclarer.
Comme ceux qui distille en France.
Il y a une feuille  remplir au bout d'un moment.




> Le bio ne change rien sur la fume, mais la beuh de mauvaise qualit coupe  je ne sais quoi n'arrange rien.


Tu ne peux pas couper de la beuh. Ou avec de l'origan peut tre, mais a ne ressemble pas  une tte.
Enfin une fois il y a eu du verre pil...
Mais comme ce serait lgal et contrl, ce serait impossible qu'un truc mauvais passe.

Dites vous bien que pendant la prohibition aux USA, on trouvait de l'alcool extremement dangereux car c'tait illgal.
C'est comme aujourd'hui acheter de l'absinthe qu'un gars distille dans son coin et acheter de l'absinthe lgal.
Il est possible que l'absinthe du gars soit moins bonne que l'absinthe lgal.




> pas vu de pneu depuis plus de 15 ans.


Ben t'as de la chance parce certains tombe dessus encore aujourd'hui.

Le plus gros danger du cannabis aujourdhui en France et en Europe



> Le danger majeur concernant le cannabis nest pas le risque de dpendance mais la composition du cannabis.
> *Il existe depuis longtemps du haschisch (shit) coup avec diffrents produits comme lhenn ou le cirage*.


Le cannabis de mauvaise qualit est-il dangereux ?



> Le cannabis peut aussi tre adultr avec des substances pour amliorer son aspect s'il est de mauvaise qualit. *Sont alors utiliss des gommes vgtales diverses, cirage noir, henn, paraffine, huile de pneu, huile de vidange...*


Parce que l'herbe c'est trop chre et a part trop vite, plein de gens choisissent le shit...

----------


## Zirak

> Ben t'as de la chance parce certains tombe dessus encore aujourd'hui.


N'importe quel shit coup n'est pas du pneu... Quand je vous dis que vous n'y connaissez rien... 

Aprs c'est sr que si pour vous, du shit coup (peu importe avec quoi) est du pneu, alors oui, (pratiquement) tous les dealeurs de shit vendent du pneu. Mais aucun fumeur ne sera d'accord avec vous.





> Parce que l'herbe c'est trop chre et a part trop vite, plein de gens choisissent le shit...


Certes, mais la aussi, rien  voir avec le fait que cela soit du pneu ou non... -_-

----------


## Ryu2000

> N'importe quel shit coup n'est pas du pneu... Quand je vous dis que vous n'y connaissez rien...


Je sais ce que c'est que du pneu, j'ai des potes qui sont tomb sur ce genre de truc  l'poque o ils consommaient. (a fume n'importe comment quand tu l'frites et a peut mme prendre feu et se consumer, je ne pense pas que tu soit dj tomb sur pire que a...)
Et a existe toujours, l o ya des petits dealers qui font n'importe quoi... (il parait que certains le mettent au micro onde ou le mouille pour que a prenne du volume, mais c'est peut tre une lgende)
Autant se dire que la rsine marocaine c'est de la merde et voil.
Normalement la rsine c'est comme de la pte  modeler. Tu peux faire un fil extra fin sans chauffer.

 chaque tape il y a potentiellement un coupage de plus.
Plus t'es loin de la source, plus le risque d'avoir de la mauvaise qualit augmente.
Il faut supprimer le maximum d'intermdiaire entre le producteur et le consommateur.
Et a c'est valable pour tout. Ceux qui ont des poules sont  la fois producteur dufs et consommateur, comme ceux qui font pousser leur salade. Ou ceux qui ont des arbres fruitiers.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais ce que c'est que du pneu, *j'ai des potes qui sont tomb sur ce genre de truc  l'poque o ils consommaient*.


Et  quelle poque ? Car c'est ce que je dis, moi aussi je suis tomb sur ce genre de truc, il y a longtemps. Pas une seule fois ici je n'ai dit que cela n'avait jamais exist, juste que cela faisait longtemps que JE n'en avais pas vu, et que VOUS n'aviez aucun moyen de prouver que c'tait la majorit de la qualit qui s'coulait aujourd'hui (et galement que vous n'aviez aucun moyen de savoir si c'tait effectivement du pneu ou pas de toutes faons,  moins de l'essayer). 





> (a fume n'importe comment quand tu l'frites et a peut mme prendre feu et se consumer, je ne pense pas que tu soit dj tomb sur pire que a...)


Oui c'est un peu le principe, si cela ne se produisait pas, comment tu fumerais ton joint ?   ::mouarf:: 





> Et a existe toujours, l o ya des petits dealers qui font n'importe quoi... (*il parait que certains le mettent au micro onde ou le mouille pour que a prenne du volume*, mais c'est peut tre une lgende)


Lgende ou pas, cela n'a rien  voir avec la qualit du shit ou mme sur le fait que cela soit du pneu ou non, c'est juste pour te donner l'impression qu'il y en a plus que tu ne le crois, a marche avec n'importe quel shit.

C'est comme ceux qui laissent les feuilles, les branches et les graines dans le sachet de weed, c'est le mme genre "d'arnaque".


Et le micro-onde c'est surtout beaucoup utilis pour la dcoupe, un dealeur ne va pas se faire chier  chauffer un couteau au briquet comme dans les films (sauf si il n'a qu'une dcoupe  faire  la limite), tu mets ton shit quelques secondes au micro-onde et pas besoin de chauffer ton couteau, c'est comme si tu dcoupais du beurre  temprature ambiante.





> Autant se dire que la rsine marocaine c'est de la merde et voil.


Ah mais tu te dis ce que tu veux.





> Normalement la rsine c'est comme de la pte  modeler. Tu peux faire un fil extra fin sans chauffer.


Ca dpend "des sortes". Il y a des trucs plus ou moins "gras" et tu peux avoir du trs bon matos avec lequel tu ne pourras pas faire de fil. A l'inverse, les varits afghanes qui sont rputes pour cela, je ne me mettrais pas ma main  couper que cela signifie qu'elles ne sont pas coupes avec autre chose.

Surtout qu'ici ton "normalement", il me fait doucement rigoler, car je ne suis pas persuad que tu ai dj pu acheter de la rsine 100% pure (enfin tes potes  l'poque o ils consommaient, pour te le montrer) et le cas chant, comment tu aurais pu savoir qu'elle tait 100% pure ? De plus, avec une phrase comme a, cela voudrait dire que toutes les sortes de cannabis, donnent la mme rsine  l'arrive, ce dont je doute fort.





> chaque tape il y a potentiellement un coupage de plus.
> Plus t'es loin de la source, plus le risque d'avoir de la mauvaise qualit augmente.
> Il faut supprimer le maximum d'intermdiaire entre le producteur et le consommateur.


Je suis d'accord sur tout a, mais comme d'hab, tu digresse et tu t'loignes du point prcis dont il tait question (bien que pour une fois tu reste dans le sujet, c'est dj a).

----------


## aeiou

> Linsuccs de la prohibition


Moi j'aurais dit la dfaite. Par ce que le fait d'interdire crer chez les jeune un certain engouement. Do le succs grandissant de ces produit.

Et puis, t'as cout la radio un peu ? Mais que fait le CSA ??? C'est ce que j'appel des insitateurs.








Si tu comprend pas ce qu'ils disent tu te met dans l'ambiance a fond, et tu chante "The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine"

Et y'en a pour tout les gout



En mode Boite de nuit



Et l'histoire, on la connais tous. Y'en a un qui l'a dis pour rire, et l'autre l'a fait pour rire... Et une fois que le premier pas est fait, "c'est la porte ouvert a toute les fentre"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et  quelle poque ? Car c'est ce que je dis, moi aussi je suis tomb sur ce genre de truc, il y a longtemps.


a je sais pas, a fait plusieurs annes...
Quand t'es pas dans une grande ville, les dealers peuvent plus facilement t'avoir car il y a moins d'offre.




> VOUS n'aviez aucun moyen de prouver que c'tait la majorit de la qualit qui s'coulait aujourd'hui


Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un ait dit que c'tait de la mauvaise qualit dans la majorit des cas.
Juste qu'il tait possible que des dealers coupent la rsine avec des produits dangereux.

Si le cannabis tait disponible en pharmacie a n'arriverait pas dans ce que vend la pharmacie.




> Oui c'est un peu le principe, si cela ne se produisait pas, comment tu fumerais ton joint ?


C'tait tellement du "pneu" quand le chauffant il a prit feu et la flemme ne s'est pas teint et a fumait noir.
Je ne suis pas un spcialiste mais il me semble que ce n'est pas la raction normale.
Bon aprs le gars qui m'a racont mentait peut tre, mais ce serait bizarre d'inventer a... (j'ai achet du shit mais je ne l'ai pas fum car a avait l'air d'tre dangereux).




> C'est comme ceux qui laissent les feuilles, les branches et les graines dans le sachet de weed, c'est le mme genre "d'arnaque".


Il y a rarement des graines, car on enlve les mles et les hermaphrodites avant qu'ils pollinisent les femelles.
Et a reste, moins dangereux, t'enlves les branches, il y a presque pas de THC dans les feuilles, mais ce n'est pas toxique.




> Ca dpend "des sortes". Il y a des trucs plus ou moins "gras" et tu peux avoir du trs bon matos avec lequel tu ne pourras pas faire de fil.


Sinon il y a des grinders qui rcupre la rsine quand on frit.
Et avec le fond il est possible de faire une petite boulette.

Quand on regarde les vidos "hash exctraction cold water" a a l'air mou ce qui est produit.
Mais a change peut tre aprs, a doit dpendre du pressage ou de l'ge ou d'autre chose.




> Et puis, t'as cout la radio un peu ? Mais que fait le CSA ??? C'est ce que j'appel des insitateurs.


a aurait t plus pratique de dire a :
Liste de chansons ayant trait aux psychotropes

Par contre j'ai du loup o est-ce que a parle de drogue dans Where Is My Mind ou You Are My High (mais on connait la House Franaise a fait plaisir).




> Y'en a un qui l'a dis pour rire, et l'autre l'a fait pour rire... Et une fois que le premier pas est fait, "c'est la porte ouvert a toute les fentre"


Hein ?
Je comprend rien du tout.
Mais comme il y a "le premier pas est fait", peut tre que vous insinuez que le cannabis peut amener quelqu'un  essayer plus fort.
Cette thorie est compltement fausse.

La fable du cannabis, escalade vers d'autres drogues



> Chiffres  l'appui, un sondage ralis aux Etats-Unis montre que *les consommateurs de cannabis passent rarement  des drogues plus dures*.


Une fois pour toutes, le cannabis conduit-il  la consommation d'autres drogues ?



> L'ide reue de l'escalade, ou "stepping-stone theory", vous l'avez forcment entendue : "commence par un ptard, tu finiras crackhead !". Pourtant, aucune tude srieuse n'a jusqu'ici russi  le prouver. Ses origines semblent d'ailleurs franchement douteuses : selon le magazine La Recherche, cette thorie est *"probablement ne dans les milieux prohibitionnistes amricains des annes 1920-1930 sur fond de tensions raciales, le cannabis tant alors fum surtout par des Noirs et des Chicanos"*.


Aujourd'hui il y a plein de jeunes qui sont  la case MDMA sans tre pass par la case cannabis.
Par contre le point commun de quasiment tous les toxicomanes, c'est qu'ils consomment de l'alcool...

Et d'ailleurs dans les chansons de fumeurs de joints, on incite pas du tout  prendre autre chose :





> Si on t'raconte tout a, c'est pour montrer qu'on a 
> En terme de ganja l'exprience pour se permettre un constat 
> *Grand 1 : j'rfute les propos qui disent qu'un fumeur de joko 
> Finit tt ou tard le nez dans la coco 
> Regarde nos veines comme nos narines sont toujours restes clean* 
> Grand 2 : j'refuse l'excs inverse 
> Viens pas m'dire  moi que l'herbe est l'chemin de la sagesse 
> J'ai vu des man drailler, finir interns 
> D'avoir trop voulu noyer leur problme dans d'pais nuages de fume 
> ...


Bon par contre dans le RAP, il y en a qui sont branch cocane, prostitu de luxe, mais a c'est parce qu'ils aimeraient tre riche...

----------


## Zirak

> a je sais pas, a fait plusieurs annes...
> Quand t'es pas dans une grande ville, les dealers peuvent plus facilement t'avoir car il y a moins d'offre.


Bah mettez-vous d'accord car Miaow prtend justement que c'est dans les banlieues (notamment parisienne) qu'il s'coule surtout du pneu.





> Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un ait dit que c'tait de la mauvaise qualit dans la majorit des cas.


Bah relis les dernires pages.





> Je ne suis pas un spcialiste mais il me semble que ce n'est pas la raction normale.


Je parlais du fait que cela "prenne feu" et que cela se consume, aprs oui, c'est sr que si ta boulette de shit de 5mm  faisait des flammes de 30cm, c'est pas normal, mais sinon oui c'est normal.





> Il y a *rarement des graines*, car on enlve les mles et les hermaphrodites avant qu'ils pollinisent les femelles.


Ton "rarement" est bas sr ? t'as des chiffres  nous communiquer ? 





> *Et a reste, moins dangereux*, t'enlves les branches, il y a presque pas de THC dans les feuilles, mais ce n'est pas toxique.


Quel rapport ? On parle des mecs qui passent le shit au micro-onde pour le faire gonfler et faire croire qu'il y en a plus, c'est pas toxique non plus... 

Je te donnais l'quivalent de l'arnaque avec la weed, c'est tout. Un jour peut-tre, tu arriveras  suivre une conversation crite que tu peux relire autant que tu veux... 



Sinon faut vraiment arrter d'argumenter  base de paroles de chansons hein, c'est juste l'avis de la personne qui a crit le texte (et encore, elle pourra te dire que ce n'tait qu'un personnage), pas une preuve scientifique de quoi que ce soit... 

Ce n'est pas parce que le chanteur de Sins dit qu'il n'a jamais t plus loin que la beuh (dj on peut pas vrifier), que cela signifie qu'aucun fumeur de joint n'a t plus loin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas parce que le chanteur de Sins dit qu'il n'a jamais t plus loin que la beuh (dj on peut pas vrifier), que cela signifie qu'aucun fumeur de joint n'a t plus loin.


Non mais d'accord.
Mais il existe des consommateurs de cannabis, qui sont contre les drogues durs, une logique "Oui au cannabis mais non  tous le reste".
C'est comme dans "Raggasonic - Lgalisez La Ganja", le refrain c'est quand mme :



> Il faut lgaliser la ganja
> liminez tous les vendeurs, tous les vendeurs de me-ca


a montre que le cannabis n'est pas une drogue escalier vers des drogues dangereuse.
De toute faon dans l'ordre traditionnel on commence par l'alcool avant de tester le cannabis (parce que l'alcool est ancr dans les murs).
L'alcool est une drogue beaucoup plus forte que le cannabis.
Si l'alcool n'est pas une drogue ascenseur pourquoi le cannabis le serait ?

Par contre dans la musique populaire actuel, il y a des incitations  la consommation de drogue dangereuse comme la cocane.

----------


## Invit

> Par contre dans la musique populaire actuel, il y a des incitations  la consommation de drogue dangereuse comme la cocane.


Franchement, tu connais des personnes qui ont commenc une drogue  cause d'une musique ?

----------


## Neckara

> a montre que le cannabis n'est pas une drogue escalier vers des drogues dangereuse.


Cela ne le montre pas.




> Si l'alcool n'est pas une drogue ascenseur pourquoi le cannabis le serait ?


Je me souviens d'un certain rapport de 200 pages qui parlait justement de cela...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Franchement, tu connais des personnes qui ont commenc une drogue  cause d'une musique ?


Non, mais c'est quand mme pas cool...
a fait peur quand mme :
CoCo (chanson)

J'ai peur de la drogue depuis que j'ai vu un reportage sur des enfants sans abris qui respiraient de la colle dans une bouteille, quand j'tais petit.
Et plus tard, j'ai regard plusieurs films sur les hronomanes (Trainspotting, Requiem For A Dream, Basketball Diaries, Permanent Midnight, etc).

Des fois la musique vhicule de l'idologie.
L'idologie du RAP c'est souvent de la merde.


Il y a des styles de musique plus cool, comma la House par exemple, qui est hyper fdraliste, a fait se retrouver des gens de toutes les horizons.

===
Dordogne : il appelle les gendarmes pour stre fait voler du cannabis

Cannabis : la nouvelle rue vers l'or en Californie



> ENQUTE - Un business prospre de la marijuana se dveloppe dans le  Golden State  et ailleurs dans le monde, depuis la lgalisation de ce stupfiant pour un usage rcratif. Le marketing s'y engouffre, des gants comme Microsoft ou Philip Morris y investissent. Mme Wall Street cote des socits de ce secteur florissant. L'tat californien n'est pas en reste, qui va engranger de juteuses taxes.


Quand des groupes qui psent des milliards investissent dans quelque chose c'est mauvais signe...

===
On avait pas encore sorti cet argument :
How legal marijuana could save Californias wildlife from toxic pesticides

Ce qui me rappel cette vido, qui parle des rgles pour l'eau :

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais d'accord.
> Mais il existe des consommateurs de cannabis, qui sont contre les drogues durs, une logique "Oui au cannabis mais non  tous le reste".
> C'est comme dans "Raggasonic - Lgalisez La Ganja", le refrain c'est quand mme :
> 
> *a montre que le cannabis n'est pas une drogue escalier vers des drogues dangereuse.*


Non, encore une fois cela ne montre rien du tout, ce sont les paroles d'une chanson ! 

Et oui il y a des consommateurs de cannabis qui sont contre les drogues durs, d'autres qui sont pour, certains qui sont pour la lgalisation, d'autre pour la dpnalisation, d'autre qui ne veulent ni l'un ni l'autre. Bref, y'a des consommateurs de cannabis qui pensent  peu prs tout et n'importe quoi sur tous les sujets, comme toutes les autres personnes en fait, donc non, tu ne peux rien en dduire sans une vraie tude pour dire le courant majoritaire, et une ou plusieurs chansons sont loin de suffir.  





> De toute faon dans l'ordre traditionnel on commence par l'alcool avant de tester le cannabis (parce que l'alcool est ancr dans les murs).
> L'alcool est une drogue beaucoup plus forte que le cannabis.


Non plus, a dpend des gens.

Perso j'ai commenc le canna avant (et je ne fumais pas de cigarettes  ct), et j'ai jamais trop accroch  l'alcool.





> Si l'alcool n'est pas une drogue ascenseur pourquoi le cannabis le serait ?


Car ce sont 2 produits indpendant l'un de l'autre, et que l'un comme l'autre peuvent tre qualifi d'une chose sans que cela soit forcment vrai pour l'autre ?

(cela ne veut pas dire que je pense que le cannabis est une drogue ascenseur, juste que ta question n'a aucun sens)





> Par contre dans la musique populaire actuel, il y a des incitations  la consommation de drogue dangereuse comme la cocane.


Mais a fait plus de 50 ans (pour rester dans une priode rcente, sinon a doit bien exister depuis des sicles) qu'il y a des allusions  la drogue dans la musique, quand c'est pas le cannabis ou la coke, c'est le LSD ou les champis, rien de neuf sous le soleil, et encore une fois, un morceau de musique n'est qu'une oeuvre artistique, il ne faut pas prendre a pour une tude scientifique, ou comme un ordre  suivre.



Quant  ton passage sur le rap et la house : 

concernant l'image du rap et son idologie : bah comme pour le reste, oui mais non. Ca dpend des rappeurs, le problme c'est que d'une part la promotion du rap est faite par des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, et qui continuent de promouvoir ce clich de voyous et autres, et d'autre part, ces clichs sont galement transports par une large partie du public (les jeunes de banlieues), pour garder un peu leur "signe distinctif" et leur communaut. 

Parce que bon, y'a pas que des groupes de rap qui chantent  propos de flingues, de drogues, de faire du fric et de meufs  poils, mais un groupe comme Hocus Pocus ou du Oxmo Puccino a vend tout de suite moins de rves aux jeunes lascars qui se prennent pour des rebelles de la socit en coutant Dieudonn, Asselineau et autres.  


Sinon, la House a ne rassemble pas plus que n'importe quel style de musique, on trouve des gens de diffrents horizons dans toutes les mouvances musicales... C'est encore dans ta tte a...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 


Juste pour rappeler que "Cocane" n'est pas une chanson de E. Clapton, mais de J.J. Cale.
Rendons  Csar... ce qui appartient  Csar.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis, hrone, coke... comment fonctionne l'amende de 300 euros mise prvue par le gouvernement
C'est plus que prvu...




> En pratique, un policier ou un gendarme qui interpelle un usager majeur consommant un produit stupfiant (la liste est disponible sur le site de l'Agence nationale de scurit du mdicament et des produits de sant) aura plusieurs options : la loi de 1970, trs svre, n'est pas modifie. Elle prvoit un an de prison et 3.750 euros d'amende pour la consommation de cannabis. Le problme, auquel souhaite rpondre l'amende forfaitaire, *c'est que l'immense majorit des consommateurs poursuivis au pnal copaient d'un simple rappel  la loi : seules 1.283 peines de prison ferme ont t prononces en 2015, pour prs de 140.000 interpellations...* D'o la mise en place de l'amende de 300 euros, une "nouvelle procdure" qui "ne viendra pas se substituer aux autres types de rponses pnales dj existantes", d'aprs la ministre.





> Un autre cueil possible est inclus dans le projet ; il tait mme envisag par le rapport parlementaire  sa publication. Une personne qui s'engagerait dans des poursuites pnales aprs avoir t interpelle pour consommation de cannabis pourrait s'en tirer beaucoup mieux qu'un fumeur qui aurait choisi de payer l'amende ! *En effet, tant donn que la majorit des cas de consommation de stupfiants aboutissent  des rappels  la loi ou des stages de sensibilisation, les fumeurs pris la main dans le sac pourraient tre tents de s'engager dans une procdure pnale... quitte  risquer une peine plus lourde, mais en pratique quasiment jamais prononce, et s'viter ainsi de payer 300 euros.*


Souvent les consommateurs n'ont pas les moyens de payer 300.
Au pire ya toujours moyen de refuser et desprer un rappel  la loi  :;):

----------


## fanmanga

Ils sont bon les joint pour calmer les douleurs aller faite le lgaliser comme ca le Maroc vous suit.

----------


## Bubu017

et en franais, cela donne quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense qu'il dit que le cannabis bnficie de nombreuses proprits thrapeutique indniable et que par consquent il faudrait que la France lgalise le cannabis thrapeutique.
D'aprs lui cette dcision pourrait entraner le Maroc  faire de mme.

Mais c'est possible que je n'ai rien compris...

Le problme c'est que le lobby pharmaceutique influence beaucoup le gouvernement et au lieu de faire en sorte que du cannabis thrapeutique (bio) soit donn aux malades, ils vont surement privilgi des mdicaments  base de THC et CBD synthtique ou naturelle.
Alors que c'est la synergie entre toutes les molcules prsente dans le cannabis qui est intressante, la science est plus dans l'optique "Tiens voil du THC pure".

Je trouve que ce serait plus simple de cultiver des varits avec des effets thrapeutiques et proposer des fleurs aux patients.
Plutt que a :
Nabiximols (nom commercial : Sativex)

Je sais pas ce qu'ils branlent en France, mais c'est pas trop clair :
Sativex : les patients atteints de sclrose en plaques toujours en attente



> Le Sativex, mdicament  base de cannabis, *dispose d'une autorisation de mise sur le march depuis 2014 en France. Mais trois ans plus tard, il n'est toujours pas disponible en pharmacie*, faute d'un accord sur son prix.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'herbe et la rsine de cannabis CBD (taux de THC < 0,2%) est disponible lgalement en France aujourd'hui.
Le CBD  fumer est-il lgal et peut-il se substituer au cannabis?
Besanon : du cannabis en vente libre



> Acheter du cannabis de faon lgale, cest aujourdhui possible ! Mais attention, pas le cannabis vendu en Hollande, du ct dAmsterdam. Un cannabis issu dune slection gntique et dnu de sa substance psychoactive, le THC.  a fait quelques mois que la lgislation permet de vendre ce produit de faon lgale. Il faut que le taux de THC soit infrieur  0,2 % , prcise lodie Marchon, propritaire du magasin Bestown  Besanon qui en propose dans son tablissement.  La particularit est quil dispose dune substance, le CBD, qui agit sur le stress, le sommeil et peut soigner ou adoucir la douleur de certains malades. 
> 
> Ce fameux cannabidiol (CBD) aurait la particularit dagir sur les convulsions, linflammation, lanxit, les nauses et dinhiber la croissance des cellules cancreuses. Dailleurs depuis quelques mois, la clientle ne dsemplit pas dans ce commerce, situ dans le quartier Rivotte.  Nous avons tous types de personnes, du professeur de chimie au chef dentreprise ! On a aussi des malades, des gens qui sont atteints dun cancer. On ne se rendait pas compte avant de se lancer, mais a touche un milieu particulier , poursuit la jeune femme.


Par contre je ne sais pas si il est possible de crer son entreprise pour produire et vendre du cannabis avec moins de 0,2% de THC en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis : La France lgalise par erreur la molcule qui rend stone



> Un juriste vient de dcouvrir une faille dans le Code de la sant : le ttrahydrocannabinol (THC), le principal composant psychoactif du cannabis, est autoris depuis 2007, sans que personne ne sen soit rendu compte jusqu prsent. Contredisant la politique rpressive du gouvernement.
> (...)
> *Si le cannabis (graines, tiges, fleurs et feuilles) et sa rsine (haschich) restent interdits*, certains principes actifs de la plante sont cependant autoriss. Cest notamment le cas du cannabidiol (CBD),  condition que celui-ci soit extrait de plants de chanvre dont la teneur en THC est infrieure  0,2%. Voil pourquoi les produits  base de CBD prolifrent sur le march franais depuis plusieurs mois : glules, tisanes, liquide pour cigarette lectronique, baumes cosmtiques, sucreries Selon plusieurs tudes, le cannabidiol, aux effets calmants, serait efficace pour soulager diverses pathologies, dont la sclrose en plaques.


Je ne comprend pas bien le truc, parce qu'il me semble que l'histoire des 0,2% de THC existe depuis bien avant 2007... (c'est pour a qu'on a le droit d'acheter des graines (en souvenir) mais pas de les faire pousser).
La France est un gros producteur de chanvre et c'est pour a qu'il y a la rgle des 0,2% de THC autoris.




> *La nouveaut, cest que le THC semble bien lui aussi autoris par le droit. A condition de se prsenter sous une forme chimiquement pure, cest--dire non associe  dautres molcules normalement contenues dans le cannabis*. Bientt du e-liquide ou des pilules qui renfermeraient cette substance, rpute rendre stones ses usagers ? En thorie, cest possible, explique Renaud Colson. Le chercheur pointe que larticle R. 5132-86 du Code de sant publique a dabord autoris le delta-9-ttrahydrocannabinol de synthse, en 2004, vraisemblablement pour permettre limportation de certains mdicaments. Notamment le Marinol, lgal aux Etats-Unis depuis 1986, qui aide les malades du sida ou du cancer  mieux supporter leurs traitements. Or, une mise  jour du texte en 2007 supprime la mention de synthse, ouvrant la voie  une autorisation du THC sous sa forme naturelle.


Je comprend pas lintrt du THC pur quand on pourrait lgaliser les fleurs...

Dans un documentaire de la BBC il y a une journaliste qui se fait injecter du THC pur et elle se sent pas bien (alors que quand elle fume a va mieux ^^) :



On n'aurait pas beaucoup d'effort  faire pour lgaliser le cannabis sans limite de THC...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Dans les tats US ayant lgalis le cannabis, les urgences reoivent quotidiennement des patients atteints de syndrome cannabinode (https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b0eb586489f7e6). Preuve que la lgalisation pousse bien  une augmentation de la consommation, ce syndrome, il y a peu encore connu uniquement des chercheurs spcialiss, est devenu frquent dans ces tats. Prcisons qu'il s'agit d'un symptme d'un abus trs pouss du cannabis, et peut tre guri tout simplement en arrtant de fumer, voir en se restreignant  des doses raisonnables. Mme s'il n'y a pas mort d'homme, c'est quand mme une consquence ngative de la lgalisation sur la sant publique.

----------


## maakliop

c'est juste une histoire de pouvoir, l'alcool est pire que le canabis mais bon c'est dans la culture et a rapporte trop de tunes  l'tat donc voila.

Le jour o ils verront qu'ils se feront autant d'argent qu'avec l'alcool, ils prendront leurs pots de vins comme d'hab et lgaliseront le canabis.

----------


## Neckara

Quelle force argumentaire que de balancer une chanson on voit quand mme bien vos rfrences.
Certains vont lire des tudes, regarder des dbats, suivre l'actualit et d'autres vont couter des chansons.

Quand on va parler d'agriculture bio, vous allez cette fois, nous sortir cette vido pour appuyer vos propos, montrant ainsi votre immense expertise dans le domaine ? Est-ce que vous avez au moins conscience du ridicule de la situation ?


Non srieusement,  chaque fois que vous balancez une chanson, je ne peux m'empcher d'en penser  une autre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## maakliop

T'as raison l'alcool n'est pas du tout dangereux.

https://www.google.fr/search?q=nombr...hrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.planetoscope.com/mortali...en-france.html

L'alcool est la 2me cause de mortalit vitable en France.

En 2015, le nombre de malades imputs  la consommation d'alcool est de 1,2 million.



Bref t'as raison continue de boire c'est pas dangereux, tu fais marcher le lobby de l'alcool tu t'en rends mme pas compte.

L'obscurantisme a n'a jamais march et a ne marchera jamais, la prohibition pareil. Vous faites fausse route, au lieu de raconter des conneries aller vous renseigner, pas compliqu d'ouvrir son navigateur internet.

----------


## maakliop

mme combat pour le tabac les tunes toujours les tunes pouvez pas dire que j'ai tort.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est juste une histoire de pouvoir, l'alcool est pire que le canabis mais bon c'est dans la culture et a rapporte trop de tunes  l'tat donc voila.
> 
> Le jour o ils verront qu'ils se feront autant d'argent qu'avec l'alcool, ils prendront leurs pots de vins comme d'hab et lgaliseront le canabis.


Ouais culturellement l'alcool est ancr dans les murs franais.
Socialement c'est tolr de consommer de l'alcool en socit.
Mais effectivement l'alcool est une drogue beaucoup plus dur que le cannabis, toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes le montrent.
Classification des psychotropes

Il y a plus de dpendance physique, plus de dpendance psychique, a fait beaucoup plus de dgt, etc.
Tout le monde a dj vu quelqu'un ivre mort et c'est assez flippant quand on y pense...

Si le cannabis est interdit, a n'a jamais rien eu avoir avec la dangerosit du produit.
Il y a plein de choses lgales qui sont bien pire.

La lgalisation du cannabis ne serait pas une bonne nouvelle pour l'industrie pharmaceutique ni pour les dealers de rsine marocaine.

Je ne crois pas que le cannabis puisse rapporter autant que l'alcool  l'tat, parce que l'alcool est mainstream, y'en a partout.
En plus les taxes sur l'alcool sont violente et vont encore augmenter...

La lgalisation du cannabis : un nouveau dbouch  l'agriculture franaise ?



> Le produit vendu aux consommateurs devrait notamment tre limit en THC, le principe actif du cannabis. Son taux de concentration se situe souvent entre 8 et 10%, mais peut, selon l'Observatoire franais des drogues et des toxicomanies (OFDT), varier de 0,5%  25%. Concernant sa vente, elle serait "confie  des dtaillants ayant demand un agrment  l'ARCA", imagine Terra Nova. Les consommateurs de cannabis pourraient l'acheter soit dans des bureaux de tabac, en pharmacie ou dans un rseau de magasins crs pour l'occasion, sur ce point, l'organisme n'est pas formel. *Dans son rapport de 2014, la Fondation avait estim que la lgalisation pourrait rapporter 2 milliards d'euros par an  l'Etat.*


2 milliards par an c'est un bon dbut  :;): 
De toute faon la lgalisation finira bien par arriver, a devrait commencer par l'usage thrapeutique et s'tendre  l'usage rcratif, mais a peut prendre des annes encore...

Peut tre qu'avec le TAFTA, les producteurs de cannabis canadien vont attaquer, pour manque  gagner, les tats ou les rgions qui refusent de vendre du cannabis, les entreprises amricaines vont gagner le procs et a pourrait passer comme a.
On verra bien.

===
Et sinon j'aimerais bien savoir si il est possible de cultiver et de vendre du cannabis CBD avec moins de 0,2% de THC.
a a toujours t lgal de cultiver du cannabis avec moins de 0,2 de THC en France (grce  la culture du chanvre) mais je ne sais pas si il y a des producteurs de CBD en France aujourd'hui.

----------


## Neckara

> T'as raison l'alcool n'est pas du tout dangereux.
> [...]
> Bref t'as raison continue de boire c'est pas dangereux, tu fais marcher le lobby de l'alcool tu t'en rends mme pas compte.
> 
> L'obscurantisme a n'a jamais march et a ne marchera jamais, la  prohibition pareil. Vous faites fausse route, au lieu de raconter des  conneries aller vous renseigner, pas compliqu d'ouvrir son navigateur  internet.


Heu... tu es en train de parler  qui l ?

----------


## maakliop

Au pape tu sais lire ou pas ?

Pas besoin de faire science po pour savoir que c'est un combat d'argent.

La pense n'est pas rserve qu'aux lites. Dont tu crois faire partie.

Redescends j'te le dis.

----------


## Zirak

> Au pape tu sais lire ou pas ?
> 
> Pas besoin de faire science po pour savoir que c'est un combat d'argent.
> 
> La pense n'est pas rserve qu'aux lites. Dont tu crois faire partie.
> 
> Redescends j'te le dis.



La fe pense n'a pourtant pas du beaucoup se pencher sur ton berceau apparemment...

Si ce n'tait qu'une question d'argent, le cannabis serait lgal depuis bien longtemps et l'tat se ferait un max de fric comme avec l'alcool et le tabac justement.


A l'inverse, si tu crois qu'on continue de vendre de l'alcool pour le fric, va donc essayer d'interdire l'alcool pour le "bien-tre et la sant" du peuple, tu vas voir comment il va te recevoir le peuple, encore plus en France... Simple exemple : la prohibition aux USA, tout le monde distillait son truc dans son coin, avec parfois des alcools encore plus dangereux pour la sant et le trafic tait immense et faisait parti de l'enrichissement d'organisations hors-la-loi.

De plus, si tu interdit alcool et tabac, mme si cela part de la volont d'amliorer la sant du peuple, les gens vont gueuler  l'tat liberticide, qu'on les empche encore plus de faire ce qu'ils veulent, qu'ils ne sont pas des enfants et qu'ils veulent faire ce qu'ils veulent avec leur sant, etc. etc.

Ce n'est pas le genre de problmatique que tu rgle avec des "c'est simple, il suffit de... , coutez Tryo le dit", c'est lgrement plus compliqu que a.

----------


## maakliop

Oui on continue de vendre de l'alcool pour le fric, pareil pour les clopes.

Faut vraiment tre en dehors des ralits pour ne pas comprendre a.

J'ai peut tre pas t berc par la fe pense mais moi au moins j'ai pas t berc trop prs du mur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui on continue de vendre de l'alcool pour le fric, pareil pour les clopes.


De toute faon, les gens ont "besoin" de drogue.
De tout temps l'humain s'est drogu. (il y avait des chamans qui mangeaient des champignons et c'tait important pour la tribu, c'tait la religion de l'poque)
Mme les animaux se droguent, ils mangent des fruits pourris et ils sont bourr, regardez l'arbre Marula :



Interdire toutes les drogues seraient catastrophique.
De toute faon tout est question de dopamine, le gars qui fait du footing est un drogu quelque part, au niveau du cerveau c'est un peu pareil, il peut devenir dpendant  cette pratique qui est dangereuse pour les genoux  long terme.
Apparemment il y a des psychotropes dans le chocolat.

La science du chocolat - 2/C)Le chocolat est-il une drogue ?



> Le chocolat et la marijuana auraient un point commun. Le dsir intense d'une barre de chocolat ne serait pas du seulement au got et  la texture, mais aussi  un sentiment de bien-tre accru, similaire  celui produit par les cannabinoides prsents dans le cannabis.


===
Les raisons de l'interdiction du cannabis ne sont pas clair...
Aux USA a vient de gros industriels comme Dupont, il me semble.
Mais pendant la seconde guerre mondiale il y a eu des grosses campagnes de propagande "Hemp for Victory" pour inciter les agriculteurs  produire plus de chanvre.

Moi je pense que certains lus gagnent de l'argent illgalement avec le trafic :
Florence Lamblin, lue EELV de Paris, mise en examen dans un trafic de drogue
Pourquoi le nom de Sarkozy apparat-il dans l'enqute Air Cocane ?

De plus en plus de pays lgalise le cannabis, a devrait se rpandre.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui on continue de vendre de l'alcool pour le fric, pareil pour les clopes.
> 
> Faut vraiment tre en dehors des ralits pour ne pas comprendre a.
> 
> J'ai peut tre pas t berc par la fe pense mais moi au moins j'ai pas t berc trop prs du mur.



Bah coutes, monte ton parti politique, et promets d'interdire l'alcool et les clopes dans ton programme, tu verras bien si tu fais dplacer les foules gros malin...  ::roll::

----------


## maakliop

> Bah coutes, monte ton parti politique, et promets d'interdire l'alcool et les clopes dans ton programme, tu verras bien si tu fais dplacer les foules gros malin...


J'ai jamais dit a, c'est quand mme assez incroyable de dformer mes propos comme a,  la one again bistoufly.

J'ai dit que le gouvernement faisait deux poids deux mesures entre l'alcool/la cigarette et le cannabis. Alors que c'est la mme merde.(sauf le cannabis en medical).

C'est une position hypocrite, d'un ct on autorise le poivrot de base de prendre sa cuite oklm, et faut surtout pas trop informer les femmes enceintes non non et de l'autre on interdit des malades de se soulager avec une drogue qui engendre moins de dpendance et d'effets notoires que la morphine. 

Fin je sais pas c'est juste dbile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai dit que le gouvernement faisait deux poids deux mesures entre l'alcool/la cigarette et le cannabis. Alors que c'est la mme merde.(sauf le cannabis en medical).


Euh non pas la mme chose, le cannabis (mme rcratif) est moins dangereux que le tabac et l'alcool selon plusieurs critres.
Mais aprs tout est question de dosage.
Un peu d'alcool peu tre bnfique, selon le contexte, mme si c'est une drogue dur.




> on interdit des malades de se soulager avec une drogue qui engendre moins de dpendance et d'effets notoires que la morphine.


C'est pas le mme effet non plus...
Le cannabis ne remplace pas la morphine.
Morphine c'est un peu opiac style opium et hrone.

 la limite on peut donner du cannabis thrapeutique aux patients et diminuer leur dose de morphine, car le cannabis augmente les effets des autres drogues.
Et c'est bien de diminuer les doses de morphines.

Les patients qui prennent du cannabis thrapeutique sont content, car a nentrane pas d'effet secondaire contrairement aux mdicaments standard (j'avais vu a dans un documentaire  l'poque).

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai dit que le gouvernement faisait deux poids deux mesures entre l'alcool/la cigarette et le cannabis. Alors que c'est la mme merde.(sauf le cannabis en medical).


C'est la mme merde, sauf que culturellement, ce n'a pas le mme impact du tout, c'est a que vous ne comprenez pas... Mme si cela change avec les nouvelles gnrations, il y a encore beaucoup de monde qui ne veut pas entendre parler de lgalisation du cannabis, car dans leur tte ( cause d'annes de dsinformations) c'est une drogue "forte" au mme titre que l'hro ou la coke, alors que l'alcool, bah culturellement, c'est limite pareil que de l'eau ici... 

Oui on devrait traiter les 3 de la mme faon, sauf que du coup, il n'y a pas 150 solutions, soit tu autorise les 3 (mais vu que c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas bon pour la sant du peuple), soit tu interdis les 3. 

Interdire l'alcool, voir mme le tabac, il ne faut pas y penser. Du coup quoi, on autorise les 3 sans rflchir ? Bah aprs faut pas se plaindre des problmes de sant des gens, et du cot sur la scu et le reste. 

Il y a de plus en plus de restrictions sur l'alcool au volant, une augmentation du tarif sur le tabac (qui pour le coup, oui a t mal faite), interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics, etc. les gouvernements font des trucs (mme si pas toujours de faon optimum) pour essayer de rduire la consommation des gens, et au final les gens gueulent car a les fait chier, alors interdire a, le gouvernement qui ferait a se grillerait en politique  tout jamais.





> C'est une position hypocrite, d'un ct on autorise le poivrot de base de prendre sa cuite oklm, *et faut surtout pas trop informer les femmes enceintes non non* et de l'autre on interdit des malades de se soulager avec une drogue qui engendre moins de dpendance et d'effets notoires que la morphine.


Tu plaisante l j'espre ? Les dangers de l'alcool et du tabac, on en bouffe de partout, c'est mme crit sur chaque bouteille et chaque paquet de clope. Et une femme enceinte, aura thoriquement eu le topo par son gynco ou son mdecin, lui disant de ne pas boire / manger telle ou telle chose (dont boire de l'alcool).

Une femme enceinte qui boit, c'est parce qu'elle veut le faire, comme les femmes enceintes qui continuent de fumer pendant la grossesse, c'est juste des inconscientes qui n'en ont rien  foutre de la sant de leur gamin, mais le gouvernement n'a rien  voir la dedans.

Aprs le cannabis thrapeutique c'est une chose, et si tu avais lu tout le fil, tu aurais vu que justement, on faisait la distinction entre la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique et la lgalisation du cannabis sous toutes ses formes (il y a des gens ici qui sont pour les deux, d'autres contre les deux, et certains qui sont ok pour le cannabis thrapeutique).

Donc quand tu vois la pluralit des avis, ce n'est pas une dcision si simple  prendre, surtout qu'elle a de nombreuses rpercussions.

----------


## maakliop

Non pour les femmes enceintes ils voulaient refaire le logo le mettre plus visible mais le lobby du vin n'a pas voulu car a donne pas une bonne image du vin qui est un produit noble etc...

Et nos courageux politiques se sont encore rangs.

Tu vas me dire c'est qu'un logo mais si a pinaille dj pour un petit logo.

Pour le reste alcool/cigarette les gens sont censs tre responsables, la scu ne devrait pas rembourser ces malades l. Rien ne justifie de se bourrer la gueule qu'on aille bien ou pas bien.

Si t'as pas le mental bah tu t'en fais un c'est tout.

----------


## Zirak

> Non pour les femmes enceintes ils voulaient refaire le logo le mettre plus visible mais le lobby du vin n'a pas voulu car a donne pas une bonne image du vin qui est un produit noble etc...
> 
> Et nos courageux politiques se sont encore rangs.
> 
> Tu vas me dire c'est qu'un logo mais si a pinaille dj pour un petit logo.


Et a aurait chang quoi ?

Si une femme a besoin d'un logo faisant la moiti de la bouteille pour savoir que boire de l'alcool c'est dangereux pour le bb, c'est qu'il y a dj un problme avant. 


Aujourd'hui on a des paquets de cigarettes avec des images dgueulasses dessus, et cela n'a pas fait arrter tout le monde de fumer. 

Je suis dsol, mais encore une fois, les gens qui boivent / fument, c'est parce qu'ils le veulent bien (en dehors des vrais gros alcooliques, mais quand tu as dpendant  ce niveau l, c'est pas un logo qui change quoi que ce soit), le gouvernement  part interdire purement et simplement le produit, ne peut pas faire grand chose de plus, enfin si, il pourrait tout passer avec une TVA  30% ou plus, histoire que a devienne vraiment hors de prix, sauf qu'il y aurait toujours un mec comme toi pour venir dire que ce n'est juste que pour faire plus de fric... 


D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas ton propos, tu trouves que ces produits sont mauvais, tu critiques les actions du gouvernement, tu dis que les gens ne devraient pas consommer ces produits, mais quand je te dis de monter ton parti pour faire interdire ces produits, tu me dis que ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit, tu ne veux donc apparemment pas l'interdiction non plus, donc au final, tu proposes quoi comme solution ?

Je ne vois pas comment tu veux empcher les gens de consommer ces produits si tu ne les interdits pas ? Et encore, il y aura juste du trafic pour palier  l'arrt des ventes en magasin / bureaux de tabac, donc les gens seront en mauvaise sant ET le gouvernement ne gagnera pas un rond dessus, ce qui baissera les fonds pour faire de la prvention et le reste, exactement comme pour le cannabis au final.

Concrtement tu veux que le gouvernement fasse quoi de plus ?

----------


## maakliop

Qu'il arrte de faire l'hyprocrite sur ce sujet et qu'il arrte de rembrousser avec la scu ces gens irresponsables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme si cela change avec les nouvelles gnrations, il y a encore beaucoup de monde qui ne veut pas entendre parler de lgalisation du cannabis, car dans leur tte ( cause d'annes de dsinformations) c'est une drogue "forte" au mme titre que l'hro ou la coke, alors que l'alcool, bah culturellement, c'est limite pareil que de l'eau ici...


Ouais bof...
Les gens qui sont n en 1950 et avant, on connu les annes 60.
Aprs il y a eu des films comme a :



C'est une volont du gouvernement et des mdias de parler souvent  la radio et  la TV des mauvais aspects du cannabis.
Il n'y aurait pas un gros effort  faire pour duquer les franais sur le cannabis.

La France est un des plus gros consommateurs de cannabis, c'est assez ancr dans la culture.
Et ont peut citer des vieux trucs comme a :
Club des Hashischins

En temps normal le gouvernement en a rien  foutre de la volont du peuple, mais le cannabis ce serait le seul cas o le gouvernement couteraient l'avis des vieux ?!
Le gouvernement qui n'a mme pas fait de rfrendum pour le mariage pour tous...
Il est possible que si un rfrendum sur la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif avait lieu prochainement le non l'emporterait.
Mais si pendant quelques mois on informait le peuple sur les avantages d'une lgalisation le oui pourrait l'emporter largement. 
Cela dit le gouvernement s'en fout de l'avis du peuple.




> Interdire l'alcool, voir mme le tabac, il ne faut pas y penser. Du coup quoi, on autorise les 3 sans rflchir ? Bah aprs faut pas se plaindre des problmes de sant des gens, et du cot sur la scu et le reste.


Vu le montant des taxes, a doit rapporter pas mal  l'tat, mais c'est vrai que les traitements pour les cancers cotent hyper chre, vu que les gens finissent par prendre 25 cachets par jour  cause des effets secondaires.
Quand on aura trouv mieux que les chimios a ira peut tre mieux.

Le problme c'est que l'augmentation des taxes pousse les gens  aller vers de l'illgal et potentiellement du plus dangereux.
Le trafic de tabac va augmenter.

Le danger du cannabis ce sont les additifs dans la rsine, si on lgalisait a n'existerai plus.
Je ne vois pas lintrt d'interdire le tabac et l'alcool...
Je ne comprend pas le projet.
Si on faisait a les gens se mettraient  distiller n'importe quoi et  fumer n'importe quoi.
Ou ils prendraient pire.

Vous savez ce qu'a entran la prohibition ?




> Et une femme enceinte, aura thoriquement eu le topo par son gynco ou son mdecin, lui disant de ne pas boire / manger telle ou telle chose (dont boire de l'alcool)


J'en ai vu un paquet de femme enceintes et elles vitent toutes sources d'alcool.
Elles sont aussi chiante qu'un musulman qui ne boit pas ^^ Dans le sens o si il y a la moindre goutte de vin dans un plat elles n'y toucheront pas. (elles ne sont pas toutes aussi hardcore)

Par contre pour les fumeuses c'est plus dur, j'en ai vu diminuer leur consommation, mais elles aiment bien avoir une cigarette quand mme.

======
Moi je suis personnellement convaincu que la lgalisation arrivera, c'est invitable.
D'abord thrapeutique puis rcratif, mais a arrivera.

Dj le CBD est en place, c'est un petit progrs mais c'est mieux que rien.

Liste de chansons ayant trait aux psychotropes - Cannabis

----------


## Bubu017

> Si une femme a besoin d'un logo faisant la moiti de la bouteille pour savoir que boire de l'alcool c'est dangereux pour le bb, c'est qu'il y a dj un problme avant.


+1. si une femme enceinte picole, c'est qu'elle est conne et le gosse est dj mal parti dans la vie.
cela se sait, et ce n'est pas en augmentant la taille du logo que cela va changer.

----------


## maakliop

> +1. si une femme enceinte picole, c'est qu'elle est conne et le gosse est dj mal parti dans la vie.
> cela se sait, et ce n'est pas en augmentant la taille du logo que cela va changer.



Et alors autant rien mettre c'est a? Avec votre raisonnement on vire les panneaux de vitesse sur la route de toute faon personne respecte les limitations. a sert  rien les panneaux.

Trop de hippies qui vivent dans le monde dory sur ce forum  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et alors autant rien mettre c'est a?


Ben en mme temps tout le monde sait que l'alcool est dconseill aux femmes enceintes...
Ce n'est pas un secret. Le logo ne sert  rien.
Aprs l'indication du nombre de dose d'alcool est sympa. (c'est cool de savoir qu'il y a 1,5 unit d'alcool dans cette bouteille)
Unit d'alcool



Faut arrter avec la signalisation, dans les cartoons maintenant ils doivent crire "Ne faites pas a  la maison".
Si les gens essaient de reproduire a, c'est la slection naturelle et c'est bien qu'ils suppriment eux mme leur gne du pool gntique ^^

Ce serait styl la mme chose mais avec un joint :



===
Les panneaux a n'a rien a voir, souvent tu ne peux pas savoir  combien est limit la route, est-ce que c'est 70, est-ce que c'est 90, est-ce que c'est 80 ?
On ne peut pas se passer de panneaux.
Par contre consommer de l'alcool et fumer pendant la grossesse c'est dconseill point.
C'est comme "il est interdit de doubler par la droite", "priorit  gauche dans les ronds points".

----------


## Bubu017

> Et alors autant rien mettre c'est a? Avec votre raisonnement on vire les panneaux de vitesse sur la route de toute faon personne respecte les limitations. a sert  rien les panneaux.
> 
> Trop de hippies qui vivent dans le monde dory sur ce forum


Pourquoi hippies ? Tout le monde n'est pas comme toi (vayel, Fleur en plastique, liberal etc.)
Sinon  part cas particulier, tu sais  quelle vitesse rouler, tu as des vitesses par dfaut que tu as apprises quand tu as pass ton code (sauf si c'tait trop compliqu pour toi ?)

----------


## survivals

Aujourd'hui manger est dangereux pour la sant donc bon parti de l, le reste a cible certaines choses pour pas que l'on voit les autres.

Pourquoi lgaliseraient ils le canabis quand on peut se rserver le droit de faire payer des amendes de 300 Euros  de petits consommateurs.
Les mecs ont vu les stats de fumeurs de canabis en France et en bon gros pourri de financier y ont vu une manne.

Pourquoi essayer de faire respecter le code de la route quand tu peux stigmatiser et taxer la plus grosse partie la plus facile  contrler : la vitesse.
Mais la vitesse n''est pas responsable des accidents, elle aggrave le non respect des autres rgles, personnellement oui je roule vite, mais pas n'importe o, et quand je conduis je fais pas autre chose.
Et l'tat des routes on en parle ? Il me semble pas que se soit les autoroutes les plus mortelles.
Et le code de la route pour les pitons et vlos on en parle ? parce que y'en a qui  priori le feu rouge a parle pas, ou qui n'ont mme pas un regard sur la route, qu'un gamin soit inattentif je veux bien, d'ailleurs en bon conducteur tu priorise ton attention sur eux, mais on peux pas surveiller quinze personne suicidaire :/
Et les gens qui ont peur sur la route on en parle ? On voit de ces ractions, des mecs qui freine  chaque passage devant un croisement, ou pire qui font un cart. D'ailleurs je me demande si les SUV n'ont pas t fait aussi pour ces gens l, en plus des mecs qui ont le complexe amricain (avoir toujours le plus gros truc).

De toute faon la mthode depuis Sarkozy, c'est montrer du doigt et taxer. Que devient le pognon ont se demande bien, les impts augmentent, le service publique diminue.
Le mauvaise gestion on en parle ? on juge quand ?

----------


## psychadelic

> La petite fille de neuf mois, qui a du tre hospitalise, et ses deux frres ont t contamins il y a une dizaine de jours par le cannabis de leurs parents  Paris. Ils ont t dfrs au Parquet et placs sous contrle judiciaire.


( info du  26 avril 2018 )
_allez y , balancez vos point ngatifs_  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ( info du  26 avril 2018 )


Oui ben c'est un fait divers, il arrive des choses bien pire. (ya combien de morts du  l'alcool chaque anne ?)
Au final l'enfant va trs bien aujourd'hui.

Et les frres responsable ne sont pas de simple consommateur de cannabis :
Paris : un bb gravement intoxiqu au cannabis, ses frres exposs  la cocane et lecstasy



> *Entendus, les parents expliquent prendre de manire rgulire plusieurs drogues et grent un budget ddi  leur consommation de stupfiants*. La pratique du couple, prsent comme polytoxicomanes, a des consquences trs nfastes sur ses enfants. Lhebdomadaire affirme que des analyses complmentaires sur les deux ans ont montr quils avaient t exposs au cannabis, mais aussi  la cocane et  lecstasy.


Parfois a arrive qu'un bb finisse  lhpital car intoxiqu au cannabis, mais ce sont les parents qui font n'importe quoi...
Il y a des parents qui sont trop ngligeant.

Un gros pourcentage de ceux qui prennent des drogues dur prennent aussi de l'alcool (qui peut aussi tre rang dans drogue dur) et du cannabis, mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai.

=========
Bon et sinon, une vraie news en rapport avec le cannabis :
Le Zimbabwe lgalise la production de cannabis pour l'usage mdical



> "Le demandeur doit prciser la quantit maximale, exprime en poids net en grammes, du cannabis frais, sch ou sous forme d'huile qu'il s'engage  produire, sous quelle priode, ainsi que le nombre maximal de plants qu'il vendra", stipule le dcret.
> 
> Les producteurs qui ont l'intention de "possder, produire, vendre, fournir, transporter ou livrer du cannabis en plus d'un seul point" devront demander un autre permis, prcise-t-il.
> 
> L'usage mdical du cannabis se dveloppe dans certains pays du monde afin de soulager les souffrances dues aux cancers, au sida ou  d'autres pathologies.


Les choses avance un peu partout dans le monde  :;): 

=========



> Pourquoi lgaliseraient ils le canabis quand on peut se rserver le droit de faire payer des amendes de 300 Euros  de petits consommateurs.


Il me semble que tu n'es pas oblig de payer, tu peux essayer la procdure d'avant et te retrouver avec un simple rappel  la loi si t'as de la chance.

La lgalisation rapporterait plus de 2 milliards d' par an  la France, je ne pense pas que l'amende face aussi bien.

----------


## halaster08

> Parfois a arrive qu'un bb finisse  lhpital car intoxiqu au cannabis.


C'est pas toi qui rptais en boucle que le cannabis tait aussi dangereux qu'une tisane ? Tu as dj vu des bb intoxiqus  la verveine ou au tilleul ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas toi qui rptais en boucle que le cannabis tait aussi dangereux qu'une tisane ? Tu as dj vu des bb intoxiqus  la verveine ou au tilleul ?


Oui, oui... S'il avale le sachet !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas toi qui rptais en boucle que le cannabis tait aussi dangereux qu'une tisane ?


La consommation de cannabis responsable est aussi dangereux que la consommation de th, caf.
Il y a juste des parents qui font n'importe quoi...
Un bb polonais serait n avec 4,5g d'alcool dans le sang
Leur bb avait ingr accidentellement du cannabis: un an de prison  chacun des parents

Un bb peut avaler n'importe quoi, il faut faire attention.
UN BB TIRE SUR SA MRE APRS QUE LE PRE AIT LAISS UNE ARME  FEU CHARGE DANS LEUR VOITURE

----------


## halaster08

> La consommation de cannabis responsable est aussi dangereux que [...]
> Un bb polonais serait n avec 4,5g d'alcool dans le sang
> UN BB TIRE SUR SA MRE APRS QUE LE PRE AIT LAISS UNE ARME  FEU CHARGE DANS LEUR VOITURE


Merci d'avoir montrer toi mme que le cannabis est aussi dangereux de 4.5g d'alcool dans le sang ou de se faire tirer dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Merci d'avoir montrer


Ce n'tait pas a qu'il fallait comprendre.
L'alcool et les armes sont lgales (dans le pays en question) et quand ils sont bien utilis ils ne sont pas dangereux.
Mais il y a des parents qui ne font pas assez attention.

Le problme c'est les parents.
Des fois il y a des gens qui commentent des erreurs :
Grande-Bretagne: Il adopte un bb de 18 mois avec son mari et le tue deux semaines plus tard

Quand ce sera lgalis il y aura crit "Tenir hors de porte des enfants " comme sur les produits mnagers dangereux.
Quand on est un parent responsable on laisse pas traner du cannabis n'importe o et on en consomme pas  proximit du bb.
C'est comme la campagne anti tabagisme passif avec les cigarettes qui s'entassent.



Et de toute faon, dans la chanson on dit que les gens arrtent le cannabis quand ils ont des enfants : (j'aime bien la blague)





> Kskifon kskifon kskifonfonfon
> Les enfants quand y deviennent grands
> Une maison, du gazon, une femme et du chichon
> *Et des enfants pour faire passer le got du chichon*


=====
=====
USA : Un bb de neuf mois meurt par overdose
Un bb dcde suite  un surdosage de Doliprane
Surdosage de Dpakine dans un hpital : un bb de 20 mois frle la mort

----------


## halaster08

> Le problme c'est les parents.


Non le problme c'est le cannabis.
Si c'tait vraiment inoffensif comme tu le prtends, les parents n'auraient pas besoin de faire attention.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si c'tait vraiment inoffensif comme tu le prtends, les parents n'auraient pas besoin de faire attention.


L'alcool, le tabac, les mdicaments, les produits mnagers, les petits objets, les escaliers, les jouets Kinder Surprise, etc sont dangereux pour les bbs.
Les parents doivent faire attention, ils installent des trucs comme a :
10 pcs Enfant Infantile Bb Enfants Porte Tiroir Cabinet Placard Toddler Safety Verrouillage TR
COIN DE PROTECTION POUR MEUBLES
Barrire de scurit plus pour escalier 95-135 cm en bois
Filet de protection enfants sur-mesure

On laisse pas traner du paractamol n'importe o, et ben pour le cannabis c'est pareil.

----------


## seedbarrett

J'ai un homonyme aux USA qui est dans le business du canabis medical. Ca se porte apparemment trs bien pour lui, vu que quand on cherche mon nom sur google on tombe sur des interview de lui totalement dfonc expliquant ce qu'il fait. Pensez vous que a peut nuire  ma carrire ? D'autant qu'il me rajoute sur pas mal de rseau sociaux, on pourrait croire  un lien entre nous. Perso je m'en tape, chacun fait ce qu'il veut et il m'a l'air d'tre un garon ma foi trs sympatique, mais a pourrait pas me nuire ventuellement le jour o je postule  la DGSI par exemple ?

----------


## Bubu017

> J'ai un homonyme aux USA qui est dans le business du canabis medical. Ca se porte apparemment trs bien pour lui, vu que quand on cherche mon nom sur google on tombe sur des interview de lui totalement dfonc expliquant ce qu'il fait. Pensez vous que a peut nuire  ma carrire ? D'autant qu'il me rajoute sur pas mal de rseau sociaux, on pourrait croire  un lien entre nous. Perso je m'en tape, chacun fait ce qu'il veut et il m'a l'air d'tre un garon ma foi trs sympatique, mais a pourrait pas me nuire ventuellement le jour o je postule  la DGSI par exemple ?


Les recruteurs ne sont pas des buses, et sauront faire la diffrence entre un tudiant informatique et un amricain bossant dans le cannabis.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Les recruteurs ne sont pas des buses


Si tu savais ce que j'ai eu parfois. Genre le mec qui me demande une carte d'handicap parce que je bgaie, ou celui qui me trouve nglig parce que j'ai pas de cravate (tandis que la sienne est froisse comme un torchon)... Leur intelligence me parait rgulirement assez limit.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si tu savais ce que j'ai eu parfois. Genre le mec qui me demande une carte d'handicap parce que je bgaie, ou celui qui me trouve nglig parce que j'ai pas de cravate (tandis que la sienne est froisse comme un torchon)... Leur intelligence me parait rgulirement assez limit.


Certains sont trs, trs, trs bons. Mais ils ne rattrapent pas forcment la moyenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

Chili: Des mamans cultivent illgalement du cannabis pour soigner leurs enfants



> Lassociation  Maman cultive  runit aujourdhui plus de 600 mres qui font clandestinement pousser du cannabis pour soigner leurs enfants
> 
> Mamans et hors-la-loi : au Chili, des mres dfient linterdiction de planter du cannabis pour traiter leurs enfants.
> 
>  Je nai pas dautre choix , explique Paulina Bobadilla, mre dune petite fille de 11 ans atteinte dpilepsie rfractaire (rsistante aux mdicaments) et de sclrose tubreuse.
> 
> *Le seul traitement efficace*
> Cette femme de 38 ans a lanc la fondation  Maman cultive , qui rassemble des mres cultivant de la marijuana pour soigner leurs enfants. Diagnostique  lge de huit mois, la fille de Paulina Bobadilla tait quotidiennement secoue de convulsions et sinfligeait des blessures, allant jusqu sarracher les ongles. Aucun des traitements, trs coteux, ne semblait avoir deffet.


Ce qui rappelle un peu cette news de 2013 :
Un tribunal autorise le cannabis thrapeutique



> Autoriser le cannabis  des fins thrapeutiques est une question qui ressurgit rgulirement ces dernires annes en France. Le dbat vient de connatre un nouveau rebondissement avec le jugement indit rendu lundi par le tribunal de grande instance d'Avignon. *Le juge a en effet dcid de relaxer l'accus, un quadragnaire qui cultive et consomme rgulirement du chanvre indien, au motif que c'est l le seul moyen de soulager les symptmes de sa maladie d'Horton. Une premire en France mtropolitaine.*
> 
> g de 47 ans, l'homme, prnomm Marc, value sa consommation annuelle de cannabis  environ 800 grammes. Diagnostiqu en 1994 d'une maladie inflammatoire rare, la maladie d'Horton, qui cause notamment de violents maux de tte, il cultive et fume de la marijuana depuis une quinzaine d'annes. Sa pratique a t dtecte en mai 2012 par des gendarmes qui ont aperu les plants par la fentre de son domicile. Lors de l'audience lundi, le juge a retenu l'argument de la dfense, qui invoquait l'tat de ncessit de l'accus et l'a relax. Je suis malade depuis dix-neuf ans et j'essaie simplement de rester en vie, a plaid Marc, selon le journal La Provence.


Ou a de 2011 :
La justice relaxe un malade du sida attrap avec 400g de cannabis
2013/2014 :
Condamnation symbolique pour un myopathe fumeur de cannabis



> Ni toxicomane, ni dealer. Juste un malade "qui a envie de vivre ". A l'issue de l'audience, Dominique Loumachi ne cachait pas son curement aprs le verdict de la cour d'appel de Besanon jeudi, qui le condamne  50 euros d'amence avec sursis.
> 
> Le tribunal a reconnu le prvenu coupable "d'usage et
> dtention de stupfiants ", aprs la dcouverte par la police chez sa soeur de
> quelques plants de chanvre indien, qu'il cultivait pour sa consommation
> personnelle.
> Lors de l'audience du 27 juin dernier, le ministre public avait requis la
> confirmation de la condamnation de premire instance, soit 300 euros d'amende avec sursis. Une sanction ramene  50 euros avec sursis ce jeudi, qui ne satisfait pas le prvenu.


Parfois les tribunaux sont un peu clment avec les gens qui sont trs malade et qui cultivent.
C'est sympa.

----------


## Ryu2000

Du cannabis thrapeutique pour sauver la Creuse ? 



> ric Correia, conseiller rgional socialiste, infirmier anesthsiste de formation qui dit avoir constat lefficacit du cannabis thrapeutique propose quil soit produit, sur ce territoire, grce  une drogation ! En outre, selon lui, des agriculteurs de la rgion se montreraient dj intresss et certains,  la limite de la lgalit, auraient franchi le pas, en plantant du cannabis riche en cannabidiol et pauvre en THC.
> 
> Pour soutenir son projet, ric Correia organise le 22 mai une runion publique  Guret et rappelle que le Colorado a cr 18 000 emplois en trois ans grce  la lgalisation du cannabis  usage rcratif et mdical.


Il faut lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif pour sauver les emplois !  ::P:  :8-): 
Creuse : le prsident du Grand Guret veut cultiver du cannabis mdicinal

Je comprend pas un truc par contre :
Cannabis thrapeutique : la rue vers lor vert a commenc



> La Creuse rclame le droit de produire,  titre exprimental, du cannabis pour usage mdicinal. *Sans plus attendre, un agriculteur sest dj lanc en toute illgalit dans cette production.*


Si les fleurs ont moins de 0,2% de THC c'est compltement lgal.
La France doit tre le premier producteur de chanvre d'Europe, donc on en cultive lgalement depuis longtemps...
Peut tre que la lgislation va bientt changer et que ce sera plus clair qu'on peut cultiver du cannabis CBD lgalement en France et le vendre.

=====
A 80 ans, La utilise du cannabis thrapeutique contre son arthrose: "J'ai retrouv la pche!" 



> Dans le cannabis, il existe deux substances actives: le THC,  substance qui produit leffet planant et addictif du cannabis, et le CBD, le cannabidiol, qui provoque un effet relaxant ou sdatif. Et il y a une parfaite hypocrisie en France sur cette molcule.
> 
> *Elle est dj autorise  la vente, on la trouve dj dans certains mdicaments, dans les liquides pour cigarette lectronique. Mais tout a nest bien souvent vendu que sur Internet, et surtout fabriqu  ltranger.* Comme a pu le constater RMC avec La, bientt 80 ans, qui soigne son arthrose dformante, grce  un driv.


Bon par contre a parle de produire des mdicaments  base de CBD et pas de consommer des fleurs avec un vaporisateur, mais bon c'est un peu mieux que rien...

----------


## Mat.M

> Si tu savais ce que j'ai eu parfois. Genre le mec qui me demande une carte d'handicap parce que je bgaie, ou celui qui me trouve nglig parce que j'ai pas de cravate (tandis que la sienne est froisse comme un torchon)


ce dont tu parles c'est malheureusement la discrimination  l'embauche, la mentalit franaise bien idiote..pas tonnant qu'il y ait autant de chmeurs en France  ::?:  alors que le candidat  un poste qui bgaie il peut se rvler tre bon informaticien par la suite

----------


## Ryu2000

Les choses avancent doucement :
Ils ouvrent une boutique de cannabis lgalement !



> Annullin, au sud de Lille, des commerants vendent du cannabis thrapeutique. Ils se sont inspirs dune boutique de Besanon.


Nord. Une boutique de cannabis tout  fait lgale vient douvrir



> lose Masselot et Anthony Salgado tenaient jusquici un magasin de vtements. Ils ont ensuite vu  la tlvision un reportage sur une boutique situe  Besanon (Doubs), vendant des produits  base de cannabis thrapeutique. Lide les a sduits.  On sest rendus sur place, ils nous ont tout expliqu, raconte la jeune commerante. Nous passons par eux pour commander nos produits, quils achtent en Suisse .


C'est un peu triste de devoir acheter le produit en Suisse, vivement que ce soit produit en France (des agriculteurs de la Creuse ont commenc  cultiver apparemment).

Mme la science avance :
Pourquoi nous devrions exprimenter le cannabis thrapeutique en France



> Le cannabis, ou des extraits de cannabis, pourraient soulager les patients dans certaines maladies chroniques. Ces effets restent  prouver, mais *de nombreuses tudes cliniques en cours dans le monde visent  les tester. Elles portent sur son utilisation dans la douleur, la sclrose en plaque, lpilepsie, les nauses induites par les chimiothrapies dans le cancer, les troubles du sommeil, la cachexie (dnutrition trs importante), le glaucome et certains troubles psychiques comme lanxit chronique.*
> 
> *La France rflchit actuellement aux modalits dune exprimentation nationale de lutilisation  vise thrapeutique du cannabis*, voire de certains cannabinodes  les substances extraites du cannabis. Des auditions dexperts cliniciens, patients et autorits sanitaires se sont tenues  ce sujet le 12 avril  lAssemble nationale,  linitiative du dput et mdecin neurologue Olivier Veran.


Le cannabis thrapeutique ce serait dj pas mal.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Dans l'article que tu cites, l'important, que tu aurais du mettre en gras, c'tait 


> Le cannabis, ou des extraits de cannabis, pourraient soulager les patients dans certaines maladies chroniques. *Ces effets restent  prouver*


Bref, on ne sait absolument pas s'il y a un effet autre que placebo, ou pas d'effet du tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, on ne sait absolument pas s'il y a un effet autre que placebo, ou pas d'effet du tout.


De toute faon t'auras toujours des tudes scientifiques qui donneront un rsultat et d'autres qui donneront un autre rsultat...
C'est un peu comme quand l'industrie du sucre finanait des tudes sur les effets du sucre et du gras, ou quand l'industrie du tabac finanait des tudes sur la dangerosit du tabac. (il n'y a pas de lobby pro cannabis par contre).
C'est compliqu de financ une tude.
C'est soit une entreprise qui paie, soit l'tat, donc c'est souvent des sujets qui nintressent personne.
Est-ce que l'tat franais finance des tudes sur les effets du cannabis thrapeutique ?

En tout cas, beaucoup de malades en sont trs content, dans certains pays c'est utilis depuis longtemps.
Rcemment a a fait du bruit grce aux effets de l'huile de cannabis sur des enfants qui font des crises dpilepsie.

Il y a un paquet de proprits thrapeutiques revendiques :
Cannabis mdical - Proprits revendiques du cannabis
Peut tre que la plupart seront prouv dans un futur proche.

----------


## seedbarrett

> (il n'y a pas de lobby pro cannabis par contre).


Perso au bout de quelques secondes sur google je tombe sur a (norml France: National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws). Il y a dj des lobbys, ils sont pas simplement pas encore aussi puissant en france que ceux du vin ou des medicaments

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a dj des lobbys, ils sont pas simplement pas encore aussi puissant en france que ceux du vin ou des medicaments


J'ai mal choisi le mot.
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il n'y a pas de groupe extremement puissant comme l'industrie pharmaceutique ou l'industrie ptrolire ou l'industrie de l'armement ou les banques.
Le lobby du vin franais n'est pas puissant.
Bon aprs il y a des riches qui investissent des millions dans le cannabis aux USA et a fait un peu chier (il faudrait des lois pour empcher a).
Dans le vin il n'y a pas une entreprise surpuissante comme Coca Cola pour les Soda ou Philip Morris pour les cigarettes, c'est plus artisanal (c'est donc mieux d'aprs moi).

L le cannabis va peut-tre se faire rcupr par l'industrie pharmaceutique et a ne me rjouis pas...
Mais si le gouvernement dcide d'autoriser les agriculteurs  cultiver du cannabis CBD ce sera dj pas mal.

L'industrie pharmaceutique peut "inciter" un gouvernement  lgaliser un produit voir  le faire rembourser par la SECU mme si on sait qu'il est inefficace ou dangereux.
C'est pas si compliqu de corrompre un ministre. (Roselyne Bachelot a fait carrire dans l'industrie pharmaceutique, donc y'avait quasiment du conflit dintrt)

----------


## Ryu2000

Sant : le cannabis  usage thrapeutique pourrait arriver en France



> Le cannabis  usage thrapeutique  pourrait  arriver en France, selon la ministre de la Sant, Agns Buzyn.  *Cest peut-tre un retard que la France a pris quant  la recherche et au dveloppement du cannabis mdical. Dautres pays lont fait* , a-t-elle dclar jeudi sur France Inter.
> 
> *Jai demand aux diffrentes institutions qui valuent les mdicaments de me faire remonter ltat des connaissances sur le sujet, parce quil ny a aucune raison dexclure, sous prtexte que cest du cannabis, une molcule qui peut tre intressante pour le traitement de certaines douleurs trs invalidantes* , a ajout la ministre.


Ils ont mis le temps  se rendre compte qu'ils taient en retard...

----------


## ManusDei

> Bref, on ne sait absolument pas s'il y a un effet autre que placebo, ou pas d'effet du tout.


http://nationalacademies.org/hmd/rep...nabinoids.aspx

Une mta-tude sur le sujet. Pour certaines maladies (sclrose en plaque par exemple) on a bien montr des effets bnfiques, principalement contre les effets secondaires des mdicaments. Mais de manire gnrale le sujet n'a pas t suffisamment creus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais de manire gnrale le sujet n'a pas t suffisamment creus.


Pfff...
Quand c'est pour tester des protocoles dangereux sur des cancreux qui font une chimio l il n'y a pas de problme !
Quand c'est pour vendre du Mediator ou du Cytotec il n'y a pas de problme ! (bon je ne peux pas parler de fentanyl parce que je ne suis pas certains que ce soit lgal en France pour le moment... Mais bon il y a des tas de mdicaments qui sont hyper dangereux et qu'on peut se procurer parfois sans ordonnance.)

a fait des dcennies que le cannabis est utilis pour ses proprits thrapeutiques, on a assez de recul, on connait le retour des patients.
Bon l le problme c'est qu'au lieu d'utiliser du cannabis, ils veulent extraire du CBD pur...
La France est beaucoup trop  la trane, il faut qu'elle se bouge pour rattraper son retard.

Les gens d'LREM disent qu'ils sont moderne et regardent vers l'avenir, il est temps de le prouver.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai trouv cet article intressant :
Cannabis thrapeutique : une filire pourrait voir le jour dici un an selon le dput de la Creuse



> - La ministre de la Sant Agns Buzyn, qui ntait jusque-l pas trs favorable au cannabis mdical, a annonc jeudi quelle ouvrait le dbat. Quelle est votre position sur le sujet ?
> 
> - Je suis compltement favorable  lexprimentation de la culture et de lexploitation du cannabis  des fins thrapeutiques. Cest clair et net. Jen ai discut avec la ministre de la Sant, avec le Premier ministre et avec les services du Prsident. Je soutiens ric Correia dans son initiative. Et jessaye de faire en sorte quon arrive  le mettre en place assez rapidement au niveau du dpartement.
> (...)
> - Concrtement, peut-il y avoir une exception pour que cette culture soit exprimente en Creuse ? La Constitution le permet ?
> 
> - Oui, une exprimentation est possible. Aujourdhui, la culture est dj possible. Pas en Creuse mais ailleurs, il y a des gens qui le cultivent et qui le vendent  ltranger, en Suisse notamment, dans des usines qui transforment.
> 
> L, a serait juste autoriser, en lencadrant bien videmment, une filire complte  se mettre en place en France, plutt que de lexporter en Suisse et quaprs, derrire, a revienne de faon plus ou moins lgale.
> ...


Le truc bizarre c'est qu'ils parlent d'usine, peut tre qu'ils vont ne faire que de l'indoor. Ou alors ils parlent de lextraction du CBD  la fin, mais ce serait bizarre, parce qu'on peut donner aux patients des ttes de cannabis directement (aprs ils peuvent les cuisiner ou utiliser un vaporisateur).

Assez rgulirement le dbat sur le cannabis s'ouvre presque, mais a n'avance jamais.
Peut tre que l c'est enfin le dbut du cannabis thrapeutique made in France.
a va crer des emplois et aider les malades.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un grand jour pour le Canada :
Le Canada, premire nation du G7  lgaliser le cannabis



> Le Canada s'apprte  lgaliser l'usage du cannabis. Une promesse de campagne de Justin Trudeau, le Premier ministre canadien, qui estime qu'il s'agit d'une mesure de sant publique afin de mieux encadrer la consommation.
> 
> Emmanuel Macron arrive mercredi soir au Canada, juste au moment o le pays vient de prendre une dcision historique en lgalisant totalement lusage du cannabis. La loi est vote prcisment jeudi. Comment est-ce que Justin Trudeau justifie une telle mesure ?
> 
> Dabord comme une mesure de sant publique. Ctait une de ses promesses de campagne. *Le constat du Premier ministre canadien, cest quaujourdhui, la rpression ne dissuade pas les jeunes. Cest mme plus facile, dit-il, de trouver un joint que dacheter une bire*. Mme en dpensant deux  trois milliards de dollars chaque anne, la police canadienne ne parvient pas  enrayer une consommation de cannabis qui touche un ado sur cinq, et un tiers des jeunes adultes. Des taux parmi les plus levs du monde.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Mme en dpensant deux  trois milliards de dollars chaque anne, la police canadienne ne parvient pas  enrayer une consommation de cannabis qui touche un ado sur cinq, et un tiers des jeunes adultes. Des taux parmi les plus levs du monde.


Alors la France est dfinitivement numro 1, parce que 20% des jeunes qui consomment du cannabis a me parait ridicule par rapport  mes souvenirs de lyce. Ou alors, les canadien mentent. Mais le pays n'a jamais aussi bien port son nom de canna-da.

----------


## Invit

La SEULE promesse de campagne de Justin qu'il va tenir !
Et pendant ce temps-l, il y a des rserves des premires nations qui n'ont toujours pas d'eau potable et des femmes / enfants autochtones qui disparaissent sans inquiter vraiment les autorits policires...
C'est de la poudre aux yeux.
D'autant plus que tu peux fumer un joint devant des policiers sans aucun problme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors la France est dfinitivement numro 1, parce que 20% des jeunes qui consomment du cannabis a me parait ridicule par rapport  mes souvenirs de lyce.


a dpend des statistiques :

Aprs qu'est-ce que a veut dire consommer du cannabis ?
Si une personne a tir 2 lattes sur un joint une fois dans sa vie elle entre dans la catgorie "consommateur de cannabis" ?




> D'autant plus que tu peux fumer un joint devant des policiers sans aucun problme...


Ce n'est pas qu'un question de police.
Lgaliser le cannabis a permet de crer des entreprises pour produire et vendre, a va tuer le trafic parce que quand tu trouves mieux lgalement tu vas pas te faire chier  aller chercher moins bien illgalement. (quand t'as de l'alcool dans les supermarchs, tu vas pas acheter de l'alcool de contrebande)
Ils vont pouvoir crer des varits en faisant des croisements, etc.

Le Canada vers la lgalisation du cannabis



> Les snateurs canadiens ont adopt jeudi 7 juin la loi sur la lgalisation du cannabis  des fins rcratives, avec 52 voix pour, 30 contre et une abstention.
> Le texte de loi, qui a t amend par les snateurs, va revenir pour un nouvel examen  la chambre des dputs, domine par les libraux du Premier ministre Justin Trudeau.
> 
> Juste aprs le vote jeudi soir, la ministre de la Justice Jody Wilson-Raybould sest flicite de ladoption par les snateurs au terme dune longue bataille de procdure.
> 
> Le vote de cette loi  *crera un march strictement rglement pour le cannabis, afin de le garder hors de la porte des jeunes et priver les criminels den pouvoir profiter* , a-t-elle indiqu.

----------


## Zirak

> Le vote de cette loi  crera un march strictement rglement pour le cannabis, afin de le garder hors de la porte des jeunes et priver les criminels den pouvoir profiter , a-t-elle indiqu.


Sauf que a, c'est  partiellement vrai, je m'explique :

Oui les criminels en profiteront moins, mais cela ne les empchera pas d'en profiter compltement, ils se pencheront sur d'autres drogues plus fortes, et ne garderont qu'un minimum de cannabis, pour ceux (comme ces "jeunes" justement) qui ne pourront pas s'en procurer lgalement.

Il suffit de regarder dans les pays o c'est dj lgalis depuis un moment, le trafic a chut mais pas compltement disparu.


Dire que cela va rsoudre compltement les problmes, c'est du discours de politicien, tu es pourtant le premier  remettre en cause ce qu'ils disent d'habitude...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs qu'est-ce que a veut dire consommer du cannabis ?


Clairement, et simplement, a signifie "tre un drogu", ni plus, ni moins.

----------


## BenoitM

> Clairement, et simplement, a signifie "tre un drogu", ni plus, ni moins.


Euh j'ai fum un join, je suis donc un drogu? :d
Euh celui qui doit boire son caf tout les jours n'est un drogu? 

(Je pense que ce que voulait dire Ruy pour une fois n'tait pas compltement dbile,  partir de combien de joint est on considr comme consommateur:
1) A fum une fois dans sa vie
2) A fum une fois dans l'anne
3) A fum deux fois dans l'anne?
4) A une consommation rgulire

----------


## Zirak

Pour moi, tu es consommateur, quand tu fume suffisamment rgulirement pour devoir *acheter toi-mme* du cannabis.

Si tu fume 3 lattes sur les joints des potes 2 fois par an, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'tre inclus dans les stats des consommateurs (sauf pour les fausser sciemment).


Bon aprs ce n'est que mon point du vue  moi, qui ne sera probablement pas le mme que Jon, pour qui ne serait-ce que respirer la fume d'un joint d'un mec qui fume  ct de toi, fait de toi un drogu.  ::aie:: 

(bisous Jon, mais c'est Trolldi.  ::mouarf:: )


Edit:




> Ouais mais l il dit ce que je pense depuis des annes, les politiques ne peuvent pas avoir tord 100% du temps


Ah donc comme elle dit comme toi, elle dit forcment la vrit et elle a forcment raison ? 

Et ils ont tord  partir du moment o ils ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ? 


Remarque, a simplifie vachement toute rflexion intellectuelle, la vie doit tre beaucoup plus simple pour toi...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dire que cela va rsoudre compltement les problmes, c'est du discours de politicien, tu es pourtant le premier  remettre en cause ce qu'ils disent d'habitude...


Ouais mais l il dit ce que je pense depuis des annes, les politiques ne peuvent pas avoir tord 100% du temps (je dteste les rpublicains, mais il est arriv  Wauquiez de dire des choses senses par exemple, mme si ce ne sont, peut tre, que des mensonges lectoraliste...). 

a va rduire le trafic et rapporter de l'argent  l'tat, a on ne peut pas le nier.
Si on trouve meilleur pour moins chre dans les coffee shops les clients n'ont pas de raison d'aller voir ailleurs.
Au moins les clients savent de quelle varit il s'agit, qui a produit la graine, et comment a a t cultiv (terreau, hydroponie, aroponie, organique, non-organique, indoor, outdoor, etc...).




> ils se pencheront sur d'autres drogues plus fortes


Ouais c'est vrai que l'avantage du cannabis illgal, c'est que a permettait aux jeunes d'enfreindre la loi sans prendre trop de danger, puisque le cannabis est la moins dangereuse des drogues...
Ils risquent de se diriger vers plus dangereux.
Mais bon aujourd'hui beaucoup de jeunes prennent du produit pour nettoyer les jantes, parce que a se transforme en GHB dans l'organisme...
Proccupante mode du GBL, une drogue proche du GHB, dans les clubs parisiens



> Euphorie, dsinhibition, sentiment de bien-tre, intensification des perceptions: depuis quelques annes le GBL (gamma-butyrolactone) est dtourn  des fins rcratives de son usage originel de solvant industriel, utilis notamment pour nettoyer les jantes de voitures.


===
Comme Macron est trs semblable  Justin Trudeau peut tre qu'il s'en inspirera...
Tout ce qu' fait Macron pour l'instant c'est une loi pour que les consommateurs qui se sont fait prendre puissent choisir de payer une amende pour viter de risquer un rappel  la loi et un stage sur la drogue...
La France est trs en retard et la rpression ne fonctionne pas.

Edit :



> Clairement, et simplement, a signifie "tre un drogu", ni plus, ni moins.


De toute faon tout le monde est drogu, que ce soit avec le sport, la tv, la nourriture, le smartphone, le shopping, le caf, les mdicaments, l'alcool, les rseaux sociaux, le porno, etc.
Un Franais sur quatre sous psychotropes !



> Nous sommes les plus gros consommateurs de psychotropes du monde. Et cette situation ne cesse d'empirer. Plus d'un quart des Franais consomme des anxiolytiques, des antidpresseurs, des somnifres et autres mdicaments pour le mental. 150 millions de boites sont prescrites chaque anne. Dtail de ces pratiques.


Lintrt du cannabis c'est que les dpendances physiques et psychiques sont trs faible.
Compar au mdicament il n'y a pas d'effet secondaire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (bisous Jon, mais c'est Trolldi. )


Ha ! Toi aussi, tu l'as remarqu !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Ouais c'est vrai que l'avantage du cannabis illgal, c'est que a permettait *aux jeunes d'enfreindre la loi* sans prendre trop de danger, puisque le cannabis est la moins dangereuse des drogues...
> Ils risquent de se diriger vers plus dangereux.


What ? Quand je fumais un pt', c'tait pour m'clater, de prfrence avec une copine,  couter du Floyd ou similaire en jouant  des jeux de grandes personnes (suivez mon regard, un poil plus bas que la ceinture) et pas pour faire mon rebelle qui enfreint la loi !
Et je n'tais pas le seul dans ce cas.

Et a m'a toujours pt les burnes d'tre oblig d'aller traner dans des quartiers pas nets pour esprer trouver des produits meilleurs que du vieux pneu...

Tiens, je devrais migrer au Canada, sont trop onc's, ici.

----------


## Ryu2000

> What ? Quand je fumais un pt', c'tait pour m'clater
> Et je n'tais pas le seul dans ce cas.


Il parait qu'il y a des jeunes qui aiment bien braver l'interdit...
J'en sais pas plus.
Du coup le cannabis c'tait pratique parce que c'tait interdit et quasiment inoffensif (compar  des drogues dur comme l'alcool (un verra a va)).

Quand le cannabis sera lgalis ses jeunes devront forcment aller vers plus dangereux (peut tre MDMA, ou Cocane, je connais pas les drogues  la mode).

Pour le PIB c'est quand mme bien les drogues  ::mrgreen:: 
Le trafic de drogue gnre 2,7 milliards d'euros par an



> Dans le dtail, un milliard d'euros sont gnrs par le trafic de cannabis et *800 millions d'euros par le trafic de cocane*.


C'est une valuation dans une note, donc a ne veut pas dire grand chose...

===
Edit :
Pour l'adolescence et la trangression de l'interdit :
Transgression : un besoin chez ladolescent ?



> Pour expliquer la drogue au collge, un spcialiste de ces questions prononce cette phrase ahurissante :  *Depuis que le tabac a t ringardis, les jeunes, qui ont toujours besoin dune transgression, se sont tourns vers le cannabis*. 
> (...)
>  Papa, Maman, pourquoi, ds lage de la pubert, mabandonnes-tu ? Pourquoi me laisses-tu seul face au monde, face  la vie, face  la sexualit ? Face  cette absence de rponse, je suis de plus en plus mal dans ma peau. Jai besoin plus que jamais damour et de vrit. ...

----------


## Zirak

> *Il parait* qu'il y a des jeunes qui aiment bien braver l'interdit...
> *J'en sais pas plus.*


Bah dit rien alors... ><

----------


## Neckara

> Bah dit rien alors... ><


Bon, faut aussi dire qu'il parat qu'il y a quand mme un truc, quoi que personnellement je n'en sais rien. Cela parat crdible pour certains, bien que d'autres pensent que ce n'est pas le cas. Je ne sais donc pas si c'est vrai ou faux, cela pourrait d'ailleurs tre compltement absurde, qui sait. Nanmoins, il faut admettre que cette hypothse est intressante  tudier, bien qu'elle puisse se rvler fausse.

Il faut aussi comprendre que plusieurs points de vue, plusieurs coles s'affrontent, mais je dois avouer mon ignorance sur ce sujet, et n'ai pas grande connaissance des arguments de chacun. Il doit y avoir de bons arguments des deux cts, tout comme l'un des cts peut dire n'importe quoi au final. Il faudra encore attendre quelques annes avant que l'on sache dfinitivement qui a raison. Mais bon, si a se trouve, les deux cts ont raison, ce n'est pas impossible.

Attention donc aux ides toutes faites qui peuvent nous induire en erreur. Il faut donc bien prendre le temps de vrifier son information, ce que je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de faire. Je vous propose donc des lments,  vous de vous faire votre propre avis. Aprs comme je l'ai dit, je peux me tromper, mais il vaut mieux cela que de rester dans ses ides pr-conues. D'ailleurs j'ai cru comprendre que certaines personnes avaient des ides intressantes sur le sujet, cela pourrait valoir la peine de s'y intresser.


Aprs, c'est sr que certaines personnes un peu troites d'esprit n'aiment pas se remettre en question, et d'envisager des hypothses diffrentes de ce qu'on leur a enseign. Bon, ils ont peut tre raison, tout comme ils ont peut-tre tord. Mais je pense qu'il est important de garder l'esprit ouvert, aprs tout, il y a des thories qui semblent plutt cohrentes, et on ne sait jamais, elles sont peut-tre vraies. Je n'ai pas l'expertise pour trancher, mais j'ai au moins cette curiosit de m'intresser aux choses, et si je me trompe, bah, c'est pas bien grave. Aprs, c'est sr qu'il ne faut pas non plus tre "trop ouvert", et croire n'importe quoi. Je pense qu'il y a peut-tre un juste milieu, je ne sais pas o il se situerait, mais voil.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand le cannabis sera lgalis ses jeunes devront forcment aller vers plus dangereux (peut tre MDMA, ou Cocane, je connais pas les drogues  la mode).


a fait en gros 47 pages que tu nous vantes la lgalisation pour le bien de tous, et l, tu viens nous dire que si la cannabis est lgalis, alors les jeunes iront vers les drogues dures (en supposant que le cannabis n'en soit pas une, bien sr, ce dont je doute) ! 

Donc, il te reste quoi comme argument pour la lgalisation ?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a fait en gros 47 pages que tu nous vantes la lgalisation pour le bien de tous, et l, tu viens nous dire que si la cannabis est lgalis, alors les jeunes iront vers les drogues dures (en supposant que le cannabis n'en soit pas une, bien sr, ce dont je doute) !


Figurez-vous que j'ai dj dis a, plusieurs fois dans ce topic !
Mais c'est chiant  retrouver... (je suis l depuis la page 2)
J'ai dj dis que c'tait le seul ct ngatif de la lgalisation.

Sinon c'est que du positif :
Meilleur qualit pour le consommateurCration d'emploi (production, vente, etc)Diminution du traficRapporte au moins 2 milliards  l'tat chaque anneMdicament efficace pour plein de choses (et sans effet secondaire)Potentiel diminution de la consommation (a semble contre intuitif mais a peut le faire, mme si lexprience n'ont montre des rsultats mitig, de toute faon on en connait pas le consommation prcise quand c'est illgal... On la sous estime peut tre.)Augmentation du Tourisme

Ce qui est dangereux dans le cannabis ce sont les additifs dans la rsine, si c'tait lgal les gens achteraient des fleurs, et la rsine ce ne serait pas de la marocaine coup quinze fois...

----------


## virginieh

> J'ai dj dis que c'tait le seul ct ngatif de la lgalisation.
> 
> Sinon c'est que du positif :
> [*]Meilleur qualit pour le consommateur


Bien sur parce que les dputs ont montrs ces derniers mois/jours a quel point la qualit de l'alimentation leur tennait a coeur en interdisant en appliquant scrupuleusement le principe de prcaution pour tout ce qui pouvait porter  contreverse.




> [*]Mdicament efficace pour plein de choses (et sans effet secondaire)


le cannabis a probablement des vertus mdicinales mais de l a tre la panace universelle et ne pas avoir d'effet secondaires .. Tu sais que mme les placebo en ont hein ?
De plus l'usage mdicinal et l'usage dit rcratif ne devraient pas tre traits ensemble.




> [*]Augmentation du Tourisme


Mouais pas sur que ce soit une bonne ide d'attirer ce genre de touriste, d'ailleurs la hollande a chang sa rglementation a cause de a. Et la france est pas si mal place pour le tourisme pour des raisons plus flateuses.
J'ai pas tellement envie qu'au lieu de la culture ce soit l'attrait de la drogue qui attire des touristes.

----------


## Jipt

Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- Scoop ! -- 

Vu aux infos de la 2 ce soir, un sujet sur des boutiques en RP vendant du canna mdical, donc lgal d'aprs un intervenant. Tout arrive !

----------


## Ryu2000

> le cannabis a probablement des vertus mdicinales mais de l a tre la panace universelle et ne pas avoir d'effet secondaires ..


C'est utilis pour traiter plein de choses.
Les patients trouvent que compar  l'alternative mdicamenteuse il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires.




> Mouais pas sur que ce soit une bonne ide d'attirer ce genre de touriste, d'ailleurs la hollande a chang sa rglementation a cause de a.


Si je me rappelle bien lextrme droite des pays bas a interdit l'accs au coffee shop aux trangers.
Les franais n'avaient plus accs au coffee shop et c'tait quinze fois plus le bordel dans la rue.
Du coup ils sont revenu en arrire et les franais peuvent  nouveau aller au coffee shop au Pays Bas.

C'tait en 2012 :
Cannabis: les portes des coffee shops se ferment aux Franais




> Vu aux infos de la 2 ce soir, un sujet sur des boutiques en RP vendant du canna mdical, donc lgal d'aprs un intervenant. Tout arrive !


C'est pas tellement un scoop.
Je crois que a a commenc  Besanon, des gens ont ouvert une boutique qui vend du cannabis CBD (avec moins de 0,2% de THC), a a cartonn et depuis les boutiques de CBD se multiplient en France.
En fait le cannabis avec moins de 0,2% de THC a toujours t lgal en France (la France doit tre le premier pays producteur de chanvre d'Europe, et il doit y avoir des traces de THC dans le chanvre).

L'tape suivante c'est qu'on en trouve dans les pharmacies et que les mdecins puissent en prescrire.
Il faudra peut tre que le gouvernement clarifie les lois, parce que c'est un peu le bordel.
Normalement on a le droit de cultiver du cannabis avec moins de 0,2% de THC.

Mais l ils disent que c'est interdit :
La Creuse, nouvel eldorado du cannabis thrapeutique ?



> Pour l'instant, la loi franaise interdit ce genre de culture. Des lus creusois ont donc lanc un appel au prsident de la Rpublique pour que leur territoire obtienne une drogation qui permettrait d'exploiter l'une des molcules du cannabis, le cannabidiol (CBD), mise en avant pour ses proprits antidouleur. L'ide sduit les jeunes agriculteurs du dpartement : la culture du chanvre  usage mdicinal pourrait leur offrir de nouvelles sources de revenus.


Bon et c'est bien sympa les varits riche en CBD et trs faible en THC, mais ce sera encore mieux quand il y aura plus de limite sur le THC !  ::P: 

Que le gouvernement commence par lgaliser la production de cannabis CBD partout en France pour commencer et on verra le reste plus tard.

----------


## Neckara

> *Les patients trouvent que* compar  l'alternative mdicamenteuse il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires.


Srieux, Ryu....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Srieux, Ryu....


J'ai vrifi, j'ai conjugu correctement.
Cliniques et hpitaux : ce que *les patients trouvent*  redire

J'avais vu les tmoignage dans un documentaire.
Mais c'tait pas "Cannabis sur ordonnance" c'tait beaucoup plus vieux que a.
Je crois que c'tait dans le Drogues et Cerveau sur le cannabis.
(edit)  32 minutes environ :



Bon aprs :
1. Les tmoignages a ne vaut strictement rien (y compris dans les procs ou au journal TV)
2. Les documentaires sont tous orients
Mais quand mme...
Il y a des patients qui sont trs content du cannabis thrapeutique.

Et c'est pas de l'effet placebo !

----------


## virginieh

> Les patients trouvent que compar  l'alternative mdicamenteuse il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires.


Dire que les effets indsirables qui ont t ressentis jusqu'a prsent sont considrs bnins par rapport aux autres mdicaments qu'ils completent a veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas.
Je suis pour l'usage du cannabis au point de vue mdicinal mais les fans boys dans ton genre qui prtendent presque dans leur entousiasme que a peut tout gurir et que a n'a aucun risque de poser de problmes font plus reculer l'argumentation en faveur de son usage que le contraire.

Tous les mdicaments, mme les placebo ont des effets indsirables potentiels.
Ce nombre d'effets est augment si on leur adjoints d'autres mdicaments, de l'alcool ou mme parfois certains aliments. (exemple : le pamplemousse augmente lgrement l'effet des mdicaments contre le diabte, donc il faut faire attention quand on en mange pour pas risquer une hypoglycmie).
Trouver tous ces effets et interactions demande parfois normment de temps (et souvent plus qu'il n'en est pris avant la mise sur le march).

ajout :



> Bon aprs :
> 1. Les tmoignages a ne vaut strictement rien (y compris dans les procs ou au journal TV)
> 2. Les documentaires sont tous orients
> Mais quand mme...
> Il y a des patients qui sont trs content du cannabis thrapeutique.
> 
> Et c'est pas de l'effet placebo !


Le pire tu vois c'est que tu connais les faiblesses de tes propres arguments, tu es capable de les noncer toi mme mais dans tous tes post tu les ignore compltement selon que l'ide te plait ou pas. Il faudrait invent un autre mot parce que le biais de confirmation a semble mme pas assez fort dans ton cas, tellement c'est systmatique.

----------


## Charvalos

> [snip]


 ::arf::  ::arf::  ::arf::  ::arf:: 




> Le pire tu vois c'est que tu connais les faiblesses de tes propres arguments, tu es capable de les noncer toi mme mais dans tous tes post tu les ignore compltement selon que l'ide te plait ou pas. Il faudrait invent un autre mot parce que le biais de confirmation a semble mme pas assez fort dans ton cas, tellement c'est systmatique.


De l'auto-cassage ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous les mdicaments, mme les placebo ont des effets indsirables potentiels.


Non mais peut tre qu'on finira par trouver des effets secondaires dans le futur.
En attendant l'industrie chimique et pharmaceutique met en vente des produits dangereux (mme si il y a une tude avant).

Par exemple on savait depuis 1995 que le Mediator tait dangereux :
MEDIATOR : Reconnu dangereux ds 1995, selon le rapport de l'IGAS

Sinon il y a la course aux drogues synthtique au Royaume Uni, une molcule est interdite, on la modifie, on la commercialise et le temps que le processus d'interdiction se mette en place on se fait plein d'argent.
Les "drogues lgales" bientt plus mortelles que l'hrone



> Le think tank britannique  linitiative de cette tude estime que la prise de ces "euphorisants lgaux" est responsable de 97 dcs en 2012. D'ici deux ans, si rien ne change, 400 dcs seront  dplorer, soit un taux de mortalit suprieur  celui imput  l'hrone.


Les mdicaments synthtiques sont plus dangereux que le cannabis thrapeutique.
Je sais que chaque mdicament  un effet positifs et plusieurs effets ngatifs.
Mais la balance bnfice/risque penche beaucoup plus du ct bnficie avec le cannabis.




> Le pire tu vois c'est que tu connais les faiblesses de tes propres arguments


Normalement c'est une stratgie pour couper l'herbe sous le pied de la partie adversaire pour dsactiver l'argument.
Mais l a a t mal fait.

Si tu pratiques le pilpool (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilpoul) et que t'essaies de dfendre les 2 cts, tu vois que c'est beaucoup plus facile de dfendre le ct pro cannabis.
Parce que c'est l qu'il y a le plus de bon arguments, il n'y a pas tellement de bons arguments contre la lgalisation.

Le cannabis thrapeutique existe dans plein de pays depuis des annes, on commence  avoir pas mal dexprience, d'tudes, de tmoignages.
Le systme met beaucoup moins de temps  lgaliser un mdicament d'habitude...

====
Bon de toute faon, bientt on pourra officiellement cultiver lgalement du cannabis CBD en France.
Et quelques annes aprs il n'y aura plus de limite sur le THC.

----------


## Neckara

> Le cannabis thrapeutique existe dans plein de pays depuis des annes, on commence  avoir pas mal dexprience, d'tudes, *de tmoignages*.


Et le pire, c'est que tu recommences...




> Normalement c'est une stratgie pour couper  l'herbe sous le pied de la partie adversaire pour dsactiver l'argument.
> Mais l a a t mal fait.


Tu arrives toi-mme  montrer qu'un de tes arguments ne tient pas.

Mais plutt que d'admettre l'invalidit de cet argument, tu prtextes une "stratgie", "mal fait[e]"... Et pire rutilise le mme argument dont tu as toi-mme reconnu l'invalidit...


Les arguments, il ne faut pas les utiliser au prtexte qu'ils te donnent raison, il faut les utiliser parce qu'ils sont "solides"/"valides". Si un argument est merdique, ne l'utilise pas, et va en trouver un plus solide !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pire rutilise le mme argument dont tu as toi-mme reconnu l'invalidit...


Ouais parce que mme si a ne devrait pas tre le cas, les tmoignages sont utilis mme dans des procs !
Donc  partir de l...
Le cannabis a t miraculeux pour plein de familles, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'ignorerais ce fait...

Un souvenir a peut tre influenc :



Je base pas tous mon discours sur les tmoignages, c'est le truc qui pse le moins.
Parce qu'on peut trs bien avoir plein de mdecins anti cannabis qui vont dire de la merde...
C'est comme les gnralistes en France qui rptent ce que l'industrie pharmaceutique leur dit de dire. (en mme temps il y en a qu'on ssay de ne pas totalement aller dans le sens de l'industrie pharmaceutique et ils ont des problmes (radi de l'ordre des mdecins))

Aux Etats-Unis, le cannabis mdicinal a le visage dune enfant de 12 ans
(chercher "enfant" + "pileptique" + "cannabis" on doit trouver des vidos o on voit un des effets du cannabis)

----------


## Neckara

> Ouais parce que mme si a ne devrait pas tre le cas, les tmoignages sont utilis mme dans des procs !


Dj, ce n'est pas parce que c'est utilis dans des procs que c'est "bien".
Ensuite, mme dans les procs, les tmoignages n'ont que peu de valeur.
Et finalement, la Justice n'a pas tout  faire le mme rle que la Science...




> Donc  partir de l...


Donc  partir de rien du tout.




> Le cannabis a t miraculeux pour plein de familles, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'ignorerais ce fait...


Considr comme miraculeux, peut-tre.

Tout comme la prire, la saigne, offrir le cur d'une jeune vierge aux dieux, etc.
Ce n'est pas une question d'ignorer des faits, juste de ne pas les utiliser pour dire n'importe quoi.




> Parce qu'on peut trs bien avoir plein de mdecins anti cannabis qui vont dire de la merde...
> C'est comme les gnralistes en France qui rptent ce que l'industrie pharmaceutique leur dit de dire. (en mme temps il y en a qu'on ssay de ne pas totalement aller dans le sens de l'industrie pharmaceutique et ils ont des problmes (radi de l'ordre des mdecins))


Alors dj, un mdecin gnraliste a eu 11 ans de formations, ce n'est pas un tmoignage qu'il te propose, mais une expertise issue de ses connaissances mdicales.
Bien qu'en effet, les mdecins n'ont pas pour rle de produire de la connaissance.

Pour la radiation de l'ordre des mdecins... toutes les "fakemeds" critiquent l'industrie pharmaceutique, cela ne les as jamais empch de pratiquer.
S'ils se font radier, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne vont pas dans le sens de l'industrie pharmaceutique, mais pour des choses bien plus graves.

----------


## Charvalos

> C'est comme les gnralistes en France qui rptent ce que l'industrie pharmaceutique leur dit de dire. (en mme temps il y en a qu'on ssay de ne pas totalement aller dans le sens de l'industrie pharmaceutique et ils ont des problmes (radi de l'ordre des mdecins))


"_- Il y en a qui on essay mais ils ont eu des problmes !
- Mais mais, s'il n'atterrit pas, comment je fais pour en descendre ?
- C'est vous qui voyez !_"

 ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## alexrtz

> Alors dj, un mdecin gnraliste a eu 11 ans de formations, ce n'est pas un tmoignage qu'il te propose, mais une expertise issue de ses connaissances mdicales.


Sauf que jusque rcemment (je ne sais pas si cela a chang dans les dernires annes), la formation des mdecins aux mdicaments reprsentait une part trs rduite de leur cursus.
Ils n'avaient donc pas d'expertise dans ce domaine et les laboratoires se faisaient une joie d'apporter cette expertise.

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que jusque rcemment (je ne sais pas si cela a chang dans les dernires annes), la formation des mdecins aux mdicaments reprsentait une part trs rduite de leur cursus.
> Ils n'avaient donc pas d'expertise dans ce domaine et les laboratoires se faisaient une joie d'apporter cette expertise.


Je n'ai pas fait mdecine, donc je n'aurais pas la prtention de dire ce qu'elle contient exactement. En revanche, je pense que nous sommes d'accord quant au fait que les mdecins ont une connaissance du corps humain et de ses ractions suprieur au commun des mortels.

Bien videmment, ils peuvent difficilement avoir connaissance, via leur tude, des effets des mdicaments, dcouvert aprs leur sortie de l'cole, et n'ont pas un rle de production de connaissance. Sur ce point, ils devraient s'appuyer sur des publications scientifiques, plus que sur le discours des laboratoires, avec un esprit critique de la qualit scientifique des articles. Ce que je peux admettre, n'est peut tre pas enseign ou correctement enseign lors de leur cursus.


Il faudra aussi faire la distinction entre mdecine, et "fakemeds", sur ce point l, je ne sais pas si les vrais mdecins sont plus rigoureux dans l'acquisition de nouvelles connaissances que les autres. Sachant aussi que certains mdecins peuvent se spcialiser, et ainsi en savoir un peu plus sur un domaine prcis, voire mme tre en collaboration avec la recherche. Sachant aussi que sur un problme donn, on ne va pas ncessairement donner la parole  un mdecin gnraliste, mais  un mdecin spcialis dans le domaine en question.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la formation des mdecins aux mdicaments reprsentait une part trs rduite de leur cursus.


Ouais et aprs ils ne se tiennent pas  jour, ils ne cherchent pas  approfondir.
Les mdecins ont une totale confiance dans l'industrie pharmaceutique (en tout cas officiellement) et de toute faon ils ne peuvent rien remettre en question si ils tiennent  leur poste.

Mdecins et labos pharmaceutiques: les liaisons dangereuses



> Le scandale du Mediator l'a dmontr: l'information sur les mdicaments a besoin de transparence. C'est loin d'tre le cas, dnonce le Pr Philippe Even dans un livre dont L'Express publie des extraits. En jeu, la scurit des patients.


L'industrie pharmaceutique est extremement puissante, elle a dj plac des pions en ministre de la sant (comme Roselyne Bachelot par exemple).

Elle a fait en sorte que le gouvernement achte un paquet de vaccin H1N1.
Bon c'est pas la pire loi qu'une ministre de la sant ait fait passer.

======
Mais de toute faon le cannabis CBD c'est pas forcment un mdicament sous ordonnance.
L n'importe qui va en acheter librement en boutique.
Dans le futur se sera prescris par les mdecins, vendu en pharmacie et rembours par la scurit sociale.
Par contre c'est possible que ce soit des mdicaments CBD vendu par l'industrie pharmaceutique...  ::(: 

Le cannabis thrapeutique a-t-il de l'avenir en France ?



> Sur les 5 millions de consommateurs franais de cannabis, plus de 100 000 fumeraient pour soulager des douleurs chroniques, mieux supporter des symptmes prouvants : encore interdite en France, cette pratique pourrait-elle un jour faire l'objet d'une prescription lgale ?
> 
> Sur les ondes de France Inter, le 24 mai dernier, Agns Buzyn a en tout cas entrouvert la porte. "*Nous avons du retard (sur le cannabis mdical, NDLR), a-t-elle constat. J'ouvre le dbat avec les institutions responsables de ce dveloppement" car "il n'y a aucune raison d'exclure, sous prtexte que c'est du cannabis, une molcule qui peut tre intressante pour le traitement de certaines douleurs trs invalidantes*".

----------


## Zirak

Elle a arrt de bosser pour des labos pharmaceutique en 89, et a t nomme ministre de la sant en 2007, soit presque 20 ans plus tard, gg le placement de pion des labos pharmaceutique.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

D'un ct a gueule que le ministre de ci ou de mi n'y connait rien dans le domaine car il n'a jamais boss la-dedans, et de l'autre, quand le ministre en question a effectivement boss dans le mtier, a gueule que c'est un pion des lobbys et qu'il y a forcment conflits d'intrts mme 20 ou 30 ans aprs... 

Oui elle a certainement t retourne par des lobbys  l'poque pour l'histoire des vaccins, maintenant, est-ce qu'un autre ministre n'ayant jamais boss dans le pharma ne se serait pas fait retourner aussi ? 


Donc comme d'hab,  moins d'avoir un certain nombre d'lments te permettant de faire de telles accusations, ( savoir donc que les lobbys ont forc le gouvernement  nommer Bachelot  ce poste, c'est a "placer ses pions"), c'est encore et toujours de la diffamation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Elle a fait en sorte que le gouvernement achte un paquet de vaccin H1N1.


D'un autre cot, si elle n'avait achet aucun vaccin, et que la grippe H1N1 avait t aussi violente et mortelle qu'annonc par l'OMS, tout le monde lui serait tomb dessus  bras raccourcis pour son incomptence, et que principe de prcaution, toussa toussa...  

Il faut savoir raison garder, et ne pas voir des complots lobbyistes partout.

Ryu, il est comme Blanche-Neige, sauf que chez lui, il change de lubie en fonction du sujet :
Il nous joue : "Il voit des juifs partout", puis, "Il voit des lobbys partout" et encore "Il voit Junker partout", etc...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'un ct a gueule que le ministre de ci ou de mi n'y connait rien dans le domaine car il n'a jamais boss la-dedans, et de l'autre, quand le ministre en question a effectivement boss dans le mtier, a gueule que c'est un pion des lobbys et qu'il y a forcment conflits d'intrts


Aprs a dpend du poste, si un ministre de la sant tait gnraliste l il n'y aurait pas de problme, mais les gens qui ont boss pour des laboratoires...
Roselyne Bachelot est rest dans le rseau de l'industrie pharmaceutique.




> D'un autre cot, si elle n'avait achet aucun vaccin, et que la grippe H1N1 avait t aussi violente et mortelle qu'annonc par l'OMS, tout le monde lui serait tomb dessus  bras raccourcis pour son incomptence, et que principe de prcaution, toussa toussa...


Ouais je l'ai dj entendu cet argument...
Mais n'empche qu'elle a prvu beaucoup trop large et elle avait des liens avec l'entreprise qui le fabriquait.
J'avais des meilleures exemples de conflits dintrts, mais je les ai oubli... (il y a des personnes qui ont t ministre peu de temps, qui ont vite fait passer des lois pour leur pote et qui se sont barr)
Il faudrait que je regarde  nouveau les confrences de feu Claire Sverac mais je n'ai pas le temps...




> "Il voit des lobbys partout" et encore "Il voit Junker partout", etc...


C'est surtout vous qui ne voyez pas des choses qui sont bien prsentent.
C'est pas si cach que a...
 Bruxelles, plongez dans la discrte mais intense bataille que les lobbies livrent  lintrt gnral
Bruxelles, les lobbies  la manuvre
Les lobbies et l'UE sont des problmes rels.

===
Et pour en revenir au Cannabis, aux USA c'tait lgal jusqu' ce que des grosses entreprises comme Dupont fassent du lobbying pour l'interdire.
Oil vs. Cannabis: Why Marijuana Became Illegal And Still Is Today



> Many experts surmise, with substantial circumstantial evidence, that the petrochemical industry, and DuPont in particular, was the force behind the Marijuana Tax Act of 1937. DuPont had invented cellophane, made with petroleum, which was about to become standard packaging for most American goods. DuPont feared competition from hemp as a fiber (the first plastics used plant oils), and competition to synthetic nylon and rayon, other cellulose based products. William Randolph Hearst, who owned most of the newspapers of the time, also owned paper mills and viewed hemp paper, which requires 75 percent less sulfides than making paper out of wood pulp and can be grown annually, as competition. The Rockefeller family, of Standard Oil, viewed hemp-sourced ethanol as competition Henry Fords first Model T was made with a hemp acrylic skin, hemp upholstery and ran on hemp ethanol.


Si vous nier le fait que dans l'histoire des entreprises aient pu manipuler des gouvernements c'est vous qui avez tord...

Et centraliser le pouvoir  Bruxelles a aide grandement le travail des lobbies et je ne comprend pas comment vous pouviez le nier !

===
Pour rester dans le sujet :
Cannabis : boom des ventes en boutique



> Elles font fureur depuis quelques semaines. Les boutiques ddies  la vente de cannabis ouvrent comme des petits pains,  limage de Lille (Nord). En liquide pour les cigarettes lectroniques, bonbons  base de chanvre, fleurs sches ou rsines de cannabis, on trouve toutes les sortes. Rien de plus simple pour en trouver dsormais. *Et les clients sy bousculent. "Cela mvite de prendre des cachets pour dormir. Cest utile pour dormir", tmoigne un homme. "Jai mal dans les mains et les paules, si a peut me soulager" explique une autre*
> 
> Les effets sont videmment diffrents du cannabis vendu illgalement. *Dans celui-ci, il ny a pas de THC mais du CBD (ou cannabidiol), vendu comme relaxant naturel. Mais est-ce vraiment sans danger pour les consommateurs ? Oui pour les addictologues. "Le CBD nest pas un stupfiant () cest tout sauf une drogue".* En revanche, les spcialistes mettent en garde sur la ncessit de mieux contrler ces produits.


Les sondages c'est de la merde (et de toute faon les franais sont trs mal inform sur le cannabis) :
Cannabis : les Franais pour une lgalisation  usage thrapeutique... mais pas plus



> *Selon un sondage, les Franais plbiscitent (82 %) la lgalisation du cannabis  usage thrapeutique.* Dans le mme temps, le nombre de boutiques qui vendent du  cannabis lger  lgalement explose.
> 
> Selon ltude, les  anti-dpnalisation  du cannabis en France restent majoritaires. Mais cette majorit srode. *En effet, sils ntaient que 26 % en 1996  souhaiter une dpnalisation des drogues douces comme le cannabis, dsormais 41 % se dclarent favorables.*
> 
> En ce qui concerne un usage thrapeutique du cannabis, qui serait donc uniquement dlivr par ordonnance, les Franais sont bien moins diviss : 82 % des personnes interroges sont favorables  cette mesure !


Bon aprs la dpnalisation c'est pas top, la lgalisation c'est beaucoup mieux. (c'est peut tre a que les gens voulaient dire)

Bon de toute faon le gouvernement ne s'est jamais proccup de l'avis du peuple pour faire passer des lois, donc si le cannabis avec du THC n'est pas lgal en France ce n'est pas de la faute du peuple.
L'opinion du peuple est manipulable par les mdias, il suffit de communiquer sur les bnficies du cannabis pendant quelques semaines pour les faire changer d'avis.




> Si Agns Buzyn, ministre de la Sant, a dclar le 24 mai que le cannabis  usage thrapeutique  pourrait  arriver en France, certains pays europens en sont  un stade plus avanc.* LAllemagne, lItalie, la Belgique, les Pays-Bas ou encore la Suisse lont dj autoris. Le parlement portugais dbat vendredi pour un projet de loi.* Reste  effectuer le travail pralable dtudes pharmacologiques et  dfinir lencadrement mdical. Cela peut prendre des mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ben tiens en parlant de mdicament dangereux :
Un adulte sur 3 prend des mdicaments qui rendent dpressif



> Selon une tude publie dans le Journal of American Medical Association, plus d'un tiers des adultes amricains prennent des mdicaments prescrits sur ordonnance (contraceptifs hormonaux, antihypertenseurs, mdicaments pour les brlures d'estomac ou pour le cur...) qui prsentent un risque potentiel de dpression et augmentent le risque de suicide.


Bon c'est USA l-bas c'est n'importe quoi, il y a des pubs pour des mdicaments en permanence  la TV et ds l'enfance ils sont drogu (Adderall, Ritaline, etc), c'est horrifiant.

Mais a m'a rappel un truc !
UN MDICAMENT CONTRE LACN IMPLIQU DANS UNE VAGUE DE SUICIDES



> Mis en cause dans de nombreux cas de dpression et de suicides, le Roaccutane va faire lobjet dune enqute afin dtablir ses risques psychiatriques.


Miraculeux contre l'acn, le roaccutane pourrait rendre dpressif et mme suicidaire



> 


C'est toujours marrant de regarder la liste des effets secondaires des mdicaments.
Il arrive parfois qu'un mdicament suppos faire une chose, provoque l'effet secondaire oppos chez certaines personnes. (comme un somnifre qui provoquerait des insomnies par exemple)

===
Par contre on sait que le THC peut tre efficace contre la dpression.
De la marijuana contre la dpression



> Le cannabis pourrait aider  traiter la dpression. La raison : le stress chronique qui conduit  des comportements dpressifs est associ  un niveau rduit d'endocannabinodes, des molcules naturellement prsentes dans le cerveau et proches du THC du cannabis.
> (...)
> Les endocannabinodes (ou cannabinodes endognes) sont des composs chimiques naturellement produits dans le cerveau. Ils influencent le contrle moteur, la cognition, les motions et le comportement. Comme leur nom l'indique, ils sont proches de molcules prsentes dans le Cannabis sativa et son compos actif, le THC (delta-9-ttrahydrocannabinol).
> 
> L'utilisation mdicale du cannabis est un sujet controvers et la France reste frileuse sur cette question. *Alors que certains tats l'ont approuve par exemple pour soulager le glaucome, la douleur, l'pilepsie, la sclrose en plaques et les nauses de chimiothrapies*, cette normalisation thrapeutique soulve des interrogations. D'aucuns s'inquitent qu'elle conduise certaines personnes, notamment des jeunes,  penser que le cannabis est sans danger pour leur sant.


Ce n'est qu'un des nombreux effets positifs du cannabis.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a 2 coles.
Canada :
Canada: les dputs votent la lgalisation du cannabis



> Les dputs canadiens ont adopt lundi le projet de loi pour lgaliser le cannabis, ce qui ferait du Canada le premier pays du G7  autoriser la consommation libre de cette drogue douce. Le texte lgislatif a t adopt  205 voix contre 82 et a t renvoy au Snat, qui l'avait amend. En vertu de la constitution, le Snat peut retarder l'adoption d'un projet de loi mais pas la bloquer.


France :
Succs du CBD ou  cannabis light  : Agns Buzyn veut clarifier la loi



> Pour elle,  ces coffee shops se sont ouverts sur une zone grise du droit. Le droit dit que le chanvre peut tre utilis  des fins industrielles quand il contient moins de 0,2 % de THC [substance active du cannabis]. Il ne parle pas de produits en cigarette mais de la plante. Or ces magasins dtournent le droit en disant que leurs cigarettes contiennent moins de 0,2 % de THC .  Il va falloir quon revoie la lgislation et revoir comment on met de lordre dans tout cela, a-t-elle dit, voquant un travail conjoint avec la DGCCRF (Bercy). Aujourdhui toute vente de cannabis  usage rcratif lorsquil contient du THC, quelle que soit la dose, est normalement condamnable. Mais cest vrai que la lgislation sur les 0,2 % peut tre un peu floue. 
> (...)
> Concernant lusage de cannabis  des fins thrapeutiques,  on peut extraire les molcules antidouleur du cannabis pour en faire des mdicaments (), on a dj larsenal thrapeutique , a-t-elle relev.  Aprs, certains voudraient que les cigarettes soient utilises. Le risque cest videmment de voir des drives.


Du coup l'industrie pharmaceutique va faire des mdicaments  base de CBD, mais on va pas vendre des fleurs de cannabis encore  ::(: 
Il faudrait que j'aille tester le CBD pendant que les magasins tournent  fond.

=====
Le Canada, un eldorado pour les Franais ?



> Le Premier ministre canadien Justin Trudeau entame lundi une visite officielle en France. *Son pays sduit de plus en plus de Franais*, toujours plus nombreux  vouloir immigrer de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique et tout spcialement au Qubec.

----------


## Zirak

Outre le multipost du fait que tu n'apporte toujours rien de neuf, juste la-dessus : 





> Le Canada, un eldorado pour les Franais ?


Quel rapport ? Tu n'es pas en train d'insinuer que si le nombre de franais qui immigrent au Canada augmente, c'est  cause du cannabis quand mme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> le multipost


Non mais l y'avait du gros neuf !
Dans 2 pays !
Au Canada a avance, en France a va reculer.

Pendant un moment il y a eu de l'espoir, comme en France on a le droit de cultiver et vendre du cannabis tant qu'il a moins de 0,2% de THC, on pouvait s'attendre  ce que le gouvernement ne fasse pas chier et que le cannabis riche en CBD devienne vraiment lgal, mais  la place il risque d'y avoir une nouvelle loi pour interdire le cannabis CBD mme si la concentration en THC est infrieur  0,2% de THC.
L'espoir n'est pas encore mort, ya toujours a :
La Creuse, nouvel eldorado du cannabis thrapeutique ?
Donc il y avoir du cannabis CBD qui va tre cultiv en France.

Peut tre qu'il faudra une ordonnance ou quelque chose pour que les malades puissent avoir accs au cannabis thrapeutique.
Jespre que ce ne sera pas du Sativex ou quivalent  ::pleure:: 
Sativex : les patients atteints de sclrose en plaques toujours en attente




> Quel rapport ?


Je trouvais a marrant de coller a l  ::ptdr:: , mme si a n'a aucun rapport. (la France est un des plus gros consommateurs de cannabis, et il me faut pas grand chose pour trouver une blague drle ^^)
En tout cas sur certains points le Canada est mieux que la France.
Je ne supporte pas Justin Trudeau, mais apparemment son gouvernement ne fait pas que de la merde.

----------


## Neckara

> Non mais l y'avait du gros neuf !


Le problme, c'est qu'il y a du "gros neuf" deux fois par semaines.


Le nombre de lien que tu balances inlassablement est impressionnant, tant que j'ai l'impression de me retrouver face  un moteur de recherche, mais en moins bien.

Ryu, lagrgateur de flux RSS humain, has science gone too far ?

----------


## Arthas69

en dehors des fin thrapeutique, quel est lIntrt de lgaliser une drogue ? franchement je vois...

ceux qui veulent lgaliser le cannabis je pense que se sont des consommateurs toxico qui ne veulent plus dpenser leurs misrable salaire de leurs misrable vie chez un dealeur qui gonfle les prix quand sa lui chante.

Vous savez, si comme moi vous ne vous shooter pas au cannabis, vous ne fumez, vous buvez avec beaucoup de modration (dguster un bon vin de temps en temps cela ne fais pas de mal)
ce genre de question ne se pose mme pas, on a pas besoin du cannabis, on a pas besoin du tabac, c'est de la merde, du poison qui ne devrait pas exister.

votre vie est naze ? vous n'aviez qu'a faire de meilleur choix, mais c'est pas le cannabis, la cigarette ou l'alcool qui l'amliorera. faite vous dsintoxiquer.

ce que je dis la est valable pour pas mal de chose, le sucre/sel qui apportera diabte/hyper tension si mal consommer, jeux vidos qui vous rendras sdentaire, zombies si trop consommer...etc.
dans le cas du jeu videos c'est votre vie, vous ne menacez pas celle des autres, par contre avec l'alcool ou autres drogue vous menacer la vie des autres ne prenant le volant
le diabte/hyper tension vous ruiner la scu a cause de vos conneries, bref une honte.

les shooter en cure de dsintox, les gros sac en centre commando pour maigrir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme, c'est qu'il y a du "gros neuf" deux fois par semaines.


Hey ce n'est pas de ma faute si nous sommes dans un moment historique ! Il y a de l'actualit importante ! Ce sujet mintresse.
Rcemment les choses bougent. (le Canada va devenir le premier pays du G7  lgaliser totalement le cannabis rcratif et en France on a bientt la fermeture des boutiques CBD qui viennent d'ouvrir)
Si a ne vous intresse pas vous n'tes pas oblig de ragir, est-ce que quand vous voyez une annonce "cours de guitare" vous appelez le gars pour lui dire que vous ne voulez pas de cours de guitare ? (ou qu'il met trop souvent ces annonces  jour ?).




> si comme moi vous ne vous shooter pas au cannabis, vous ne fumez, vous buvez avec beaucoup de modration (dguster un bon vin de temps en temps cela ne fais pas de mal)


*L'alcool est une drogue* beaucoup plus dangereuse que le cannabis, toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes le montre !
La dpendance physique est plus forte, la dpendance psychique est plus forte, les dgts sur le corps et le cerveau sont plus fort.
Drogues : l'alcool bien plus dangereux que le cannabis



> Parmi les 10 substances psychoactives les plus consommes, *l'alcool s'avre tre la plus dangereuse*, devant l'hrone. Le cannabis est, lui, la drogue la moins toxique. C'est ce que conclue une tude publie dans Scientific Reports.


Si vous voulez vraiment tre anti drogue, arrtez l'alcool, le th, le caf, etc.
Sinon vous tes hypocrite !

Et en plus *le cannabis CBS n'a pas d'effet psychotrope !*




> ce genre de question ne se pose mme pas, on a pas besoin du cannabis, on a pas besoin du tabac, c'est de la merde, du poison qui ne devrait pas exister.


En fait le cannabis a normment d'usage thrapeutique trs intressant.
Ce n'est pas une drogue nulle comme le tabac...




> les shooter en cure de dsintox, les gros sac en centre commando pour maigrir.


Pour maigrir il faut changer de mode de vie (manger plus sainement pendant toute sa vie et faire du sport).
L  cause du capitalisme on a de la bouffe calorique, cancrigne et qui ne donnent pas un effet de satit.
Lobsit est devenu une maladie de pauvre.

Et de l'autre ct on a des gens qui,  cause des mdias, deviennent fou et anorexique. (ils finissent vraiment en hpital psychiatrique)
Mais heureusement :
Le cannabis mdicinal pourrait traiter lanorexie mentale



> Lanorexie mentale est un trouble du comportement alimentaire qui se caractrise par une perte de poids excessive et une perception altre de son corps. Ce trouble peut entrainer un manque de liquides, de vitamines, de protines, de minraux et dautres nutriments essentiels pour le bon fonctionnement du corps, ce qui peut savrer mortel. *La littrature mdicale actuelle suggre que le cannabis mdicinal, et concrtement le systme endocannabinode, pourrait avoir un rle trs important dans le traitement de lanorexie mentale.*

----------


## Arthas69

> Hey ce n'est pas de ma faute si nous sommes dans un moment historique ! Il y a de l'actualit importante ! Ce sujet mintresse.
> Rcemment les choses bougent. (le Canada va devenir le premier pays du G7  lgaliser totalement le cannabis rcratif et en France on a bientt la fermeture des boutiques CBD qui viennent d'ouvrir)
> Si a ne vous intresse pas vous n'tes pas oblig de ragir, est-ce que quand vous voyez une annonce "cours de guitare" vous appelez le gars pour lui dire que vous ne voulez pas de cours de guitare ? (ou qu'il met trop souvent ces annonces  jour ?).
> 
> 
> *L'alcool est une drogue* beaucoup plus dangereuse que le cannabis, toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes le montre !
> La dpendance physique est plus forte, la dpendance psychique est plus forte, les dgts sur le corps et le cerveau sont plus fort.
> Drogues : l'alcool bien plus dangereux que le cannabis
> 
> ...


Aux USA il doit souvent y avoir un milieu psychosocial dfavorable... Parce que la civilisation US produit plus de tueurs que les autres civilisations occidentales.

Tous les facteurs sont runis, ils ont culture violente avec des mdias qui font peur et qui aiment parler des tueurs, ils surconsomment des mdicaments, ils ont un accs relativement simple aux armes.

On peut retrouver les facteurs accs aux armes simple / accs aux mdias violent (peinture, littrature, cinma, srie, journal TV, jeu vido) dans plein de pays et a produit moins de tueurs qu'aux USA.
Interdire les armes feraient que seuls les criminels seraient arm.

En parlant de mdicament j'ai vu le film "Take your pills" et les 2 drogues les plus connus pour amliorer les comptences sont : Adderall et Ritalin.
La molcule de l'Adderall est proche de la molcule de la mthamphtamine :
Ritaline c'est Mthylphnidate et Adderall c'est Amphtamine.
a aide les petits enfants  se concentrer sur leur devoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pays-Bas: le gouvernement lance une culture lgale de cannabis



> Le gouvernement nerlandais a donn son feu vert vendredi  une exprimentation  grande chelle, autorisant dix municipalits  cultiver lgalement le cannabis. "Le cabinet a dcid (...) de commencer l'exprience de culture du cannabis de manire  ce que l'on puisse mesurer ses effets sur la criminalit, la scurit, les troubles  l'ordre public et la sant", indique le communiqu du gouvernement.
> 
> Selon ce plan, les municipalits concernes vont au cours des quatre prochaines annes superviser la culture de cannabis et sa distribution aux "coffee shops", qui pourront le vendre aux clients. Les Pays-Bas ont dcriminalis la vente de petites quantits de cannabis - moins de cinq grammes - en 1976 et la loi autorise chaque citoyen  cultiver lgalement cinq plants de cannabis pour son usage personnel.
> 
> Mais la culture et la vente en gros de marijuana demeurent interdites, ce qui incite les quelque 600 propritaires des "coffee shops"  s'approvisionner auprs du crime organis pour satisfaire la demande. Le gouvernement slectionnera  prsent des cultivateurs de cannabis agrs et "s'assurera qu'il a un nombre suffisant de varits de cannabis", selon le communiqu.


On pourrait en quelque sorte dire qu'aux Pays-Bas les coffee shops ont le droit de vendre du cannabis, mais pas d'en acheter pour s'approvisionner.
a doit tre compliqu pour eux.

Des lus et des mdecins demandent la lgalisation du cannabis  usage mdical



> Plusieurs lus PS, LREM, EELV et mdecins demandent la lgalisation en France du cannabis   usage thrapeutique , qui pourrait selon eux apaiser les souffrances de 300.000 patients, dans une tribune publie dimanche par Le Parisien.
> 
> *Produire du cannabis​ pour un usage thrapeutique en France nest plus une option mais une ncessit* , estiment ces mdecins et ces lus, parmi lesquels figurent le snateur PS Rachid Tmal, le maire PS de Strasbourg Roland Ries, les dputs LREM Sonia Krimi, Jean-Baptiste Moreau, et Florent Boudi, le maire EELV de Grenoble Eric Piolle et le maire EELV du IIe arrondissement de Paris, Jacques Boutault.
> 
>  Pourquoi maintenir le sceau de linterdit et larsenal lgislatif et rglementaire qui laccompagne  lgard de plus de 300.000 patients qui pourraient apaiser leur souffrance autrement ? , demandent-ils, en rappelant que 33 pays ont lgalis partiellement ou totalement le cannabis  usage mdical.


Il y a un tout petit peu d'espoir que la France lgalise la culture des varits riche en CBD et avec moins de 0,2% de THC, mais ce n'est pas gagn...
Le cannabis mdical serait un dbut.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les buralistes se disent prts  vendre du cannabis rglement



> Dans  Le Parisien , *le prsident de la Confdration des buralistes affirme que les buralistes demanderaient l'exclusivit de la distribution de cannabis, en cas de lgalisation.*
>  Nous sommes pour le cannabis rcratif s'il est rglement. Et nous sommes prts  en commercialiser dans nos bureaux de tabac , a affirm Philippe Coy, prsident de la Confdration des buralistes, dans une interview publie samedi.  Le 18 juin, j'ai mme propos  la ministre de la Sant d'aller plus loin et de devenir le premier rseau de rfrence du cannabis s'il est, un jour, lgalis dans l'Hexagone , prcise le buraliste.
> 
> Cette dclaration intervient alors que des  coffee shops  vendant des produits  base de cannabidiol (CBD) ont essaim en France et que certains de leurs grants ont t mis en examen, notamment pour  transport, dtention, offre ou cession, acquisition ou emploi de stupfiants .


Le gouvernement va peut tre aller dans l'autre sens et crer une loi pour interdire la vente de cannabis CBD en France (mme si il y a moins de 0,2% de THC et que par consquent c'est lgal).

----------


## Bubu017

Si le cannabis est lgalis, qu'ils en vendent why not. Par contre, qu'ils en aient l'exclusivit, il ne faut peut-tre pas exagr. OK avec la baisse de la vente de clopes ils risquent de disparatre, ben tant pis. Des boulots apparaissent et disparaissent avec le temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si le cannabis est lgalis, qu'ils en vendent why not. Par contre, qu'ils en aient l'exclusivit, il ne faut peut-tre pas exagr.


a doit tre une stratgie, ils demandent plus pour pouvoir lcher des lments pendant la ngociation ^^ (il n'y aura pas de ngociation)
Les buralistes peuvent demander n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils auront ce qu'ils veulent.

Le mieux serait un systme de coffee shop, ou pour entrer tu dois prsenter ta carte d'identit pour prouver que t'es majeur.

Mais bon, n'importe quand une nouvelle loi peut apparatre pour interdire le cannabis CBD en France.
Le gouvernement ne sait pas encore ce qu'il veut faire.
Dans la gouvernement il y en a qui sont pour lgaliser clairement le cannabis CBD et d'autres sont pour l'interdire...

----------


## Mat.M

tant que la loi n'a pas chang un petit conseil en passant mef quand vous allez dans les gares...
une fois dans une grande gare je suis remont des quais et en remontant j'ai eu la surprise de trouver des douaniers avec un chien qui est venu me renifler.
Donc si j'avais des substances illicites sur moi eh bien bingo l j'aurais pay une amende.
Parce que les chiens des douaniers ou des policiers c'est imparable ils sont trs forts pour sentir les substances illicites.

----------


## seedbarrett

> petit conseil en passant *mef* quand vous allez dans les gares...


C'est le nouveau terme pour fumer j'imagine ? Je connaissais mfu, on arrte pas le progrs  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le nouveau terme pour fumer j'imagine ? Je connaissais mfu, on arrte pas le progrs


J'avais personnellement "traduit" par <mfiance>, mais je ne suis sr de rien.  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pernod Ricard regarde de prs le march du cannabis



> mesure que la lgislation sur la drogue douce s'assouplit, avec 25 pays qui ont lgalis le cannabis et d'autres qui s'y apprtent, les gants de l'alcool lorgnent le march. Ainsi, Pernod Ricard, le gant franais  la tte de dizaines de marques dont Absolut, Jameson ou Clan Campbell, s'intresse trs concrtement au cannabis. "Nous regardons de prs ce march", reconnait Alexandre Ricard, le dirigeant du groupe, rapporte Le Monde.
> (...)
> D'autres spcialistes de l'alcool n'ont pas attendu. En aot,* le gant des spiritueux Constellation Brands, propritaire de Corona, est devenu l'un des plus gros actionnaires d'une socit canadienne qui fait pousser de l'herbe*. Avec 4 milliards de dollars d'investissement, cumul  un premier en 2017, il dtient dsormais 38% du capital de Canopy Growth.
> 
> Toujours au Canada, o la fumette rcrative deviendra lgale le 17 octobre prochain, le brasseur Molson Coors, et sa compatriote The Hydropothecary Corporation ont lanc une coentreprise pour fabriquer des boissons sans alcool, mais au cannabis. Mme le groupe Heineken s'y met, via sa marque californienne Lagunitas, qui a mis sur le march cet t une eau gazeuse  la feuille verte. La Californie qui fait partie des neuf tats amricains qui en autorisent l'usage rcratif.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour un produit que Ryu tente de nous faire passer pour moins dangereux que la camomille... 

Cannabis : hausse constante dintoxications accidentelles denfants

Jamais entendu parler d'intoxication d'enfants par la camomille, moi...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour un produit que Ryu tente de nous faire passer pour moins dangereux que la camomille...


Ce sont des parents qui font n'importe quoi !
Le produit n'est pas destin  des enfants.
Quand le cannabis avec du THC sera lgal en France il faudra avoir 18 ans pour en acheter et le contrle sera srieux (pas comme pour le tabac...).

Mais au final a va :



> Parmi les hospitalisations, le nombre de cas graves avec mise en jeu du pronostic vital, ncessitant une admission en ranimation, est pass de 9 enfants (sur 60 mois)  27 enfants (sur 33 mois). *Cependant  aucun dcs na t rapport .*


Nmes : un bb de quatre mois intoxiqu par la cocane de ses parents
Ils droguaient leurs enfants  la cocane



> L'affaire ne concerne pas des toxicomanes  la drive mais un couple parfaitement insr. Deux parents d'une trentaine d'annes ont t arrts, lundi. Les policiers les souponnent davoir donn rgulirement de la cocane  leurs enfants en bas ge. Mis en examen mercredi, ils ont ensuite t laiss libres, sous contrle judiciaire.


C'est comme l'alcool, les mdicaments, les produits d'entretiens, ces produits doivent tre tenu hors de la porte des enfants.

Avec les bbs tout est plus dangereux :
Un deuxime enfant trouve la mort aprs avoir mang une crpe
Bb mort aprs avoir ingr de la vitamine D: ce que l'on sait

Le vrai danger c'est a :
Capsules de lessive : 5000 accidents l'an dernier



> Elles ont la couleur des bonbons, la forme des bonbons et, pour les enfants, le mme pouvoir attractif que les bonbons. Sauf que les capsules de lessive  usage unique contiennent des dtergents concentrs. Et comme leur membrane est prvue pour se rompre au contact de l'eau, elle peut rpandre son contenu ds qu'elle est au contact de la salive d'un enfant, en moins de dix secondes.
> 
> C'est ainsi que les centres antipoison franais ont recens 5 000 expositions accidentelles d'enfants au liquide contenu dans les capsules de lessives en 2014 tandis que 16000 cas ont t enregistre au niveau mondial. C'est pourquoi l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique (OCDE) organise jusqu'au 23 mars une campagne internationale de sensibilisation des jeunes parents sur les risques d'accidents domestiques dus aux berlingots de lessive.


Le cannabis avec du THC ce n'est pas pour les enfants.
C'est comme l'alcool, on ne donne pas du rhum ou de labsinthe  un bb...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Donc, quand tu dis que consommer du cannabis revient  se faire une infusion de tilleul ou de camomille, c'est un gros mensonge.

Le cannabis est bien un produit dangereux dont la consommation s'apparente  la cocane, et autres saloperies du mme genre. 

Merci de me donner raison.  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, quand tu dis que consommer du cannabis revient  se faire une infusion de tilleul ou de camomille, c'est un gros mensonge.


Non pour l'adulte ce n'est vraiment pas dangereux.
Par exemple il n'y a pas moyen de faire une overdose (contrairement  l'alcool, au caf,  l'eau, au sel) :
Mourir d'une overdose de cafine est bien plus banal que vous le croyez
Intoxication par l'eau

Et c'tait une citation de Bernard Rappaz :
Bernard Rappaz (cologiste)



> Selon Bernard Rappaz, la dangerosit du cannabis se situe  entre le th et le caf  alors que celle du tabac se situe  entre la cocane et l'hrone .
> 
> Pour lui, la prohibition du chanvre est  imputer aux grands groupes de presse amricains des annes 1930, propritaires galement des forts et papeteries, craignant la concurrence des chanvriers pour la production de papier aprs la mcanisation de leur rcolte.
> 
> Lors d'un dbat sur l'mission de la TSR1 Infrarouge en avril 2012, il dnonce un problme de sant publique quant  l'habitude suisse et europenne de mlanger tabac et chanvre pour la consommation.


Le plus dangereux dans un joint c'est le tabac.
Si on regarde toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes ont voit qu'on peut linterprter comme a.
Surtout que la dpendance physique et psychologique sont trs faible avec le cannabis, alors qu'elles sont fortes avec l'alcool et le tabac.

Bon aprs comme c'est illgal en France, les gens ont parfois accs  de la rsine coup plusieurs fois avec des produits dangereux.
Si on avait de l'herbe franaise lgal et bon march ce ne serait pas la mme chose...
La lgalisation amliorera la qualit.

Le sel c'est pas trs dangereux normalement :
Elle tue sa fille en lui faisant manger une cuillre  caf de sel

----------


## Jon Shannow

En gros, ton argument est qu'un Chanvrier (producteur de cannabis) dit que ce n'est pas dangereux. Alors mme que tout un tas de mdecins reconnus alertent sur les dangers du cannabis, et qu'ils le classent clairement dans les drogues. Tu es pathtique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors mme que tout un tas de mdecins reconnus alertent sur les dangers du cannabis, et qu'ils le classent clairement dans les drogues.


Il y a peut tre plus de mdecins qui mettent en avant les utilisations thrapeutique du cannabis.
De plus en plus de nations lgalise le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif.
C'est un bon mdicament pour plein de choses.

1 exemple parmis tant d'autres :
Cannabis mdical : quels sont ses bienfaits sur la sant ?



> Alors que la ministre de la Sant a annonc que le cannabis thrapeutique "pourrait arriver en France", faisons le point sur la recherche en la matire. Une rcente tude publie dans The European Journal of Internal Medicine a dmontr que le cannabis thrapeutique serait effectivement probant pour soigner les douleurs chez les personnes ges. 901 patients de plus de 65 ans ont particip  cette recherche. Tous souffraient de douleurs lies soit au cancer,  la maladie de Parkinson, au stress post-traumatique,  une colite ulcreuse (maladie inflammatoire de l'intestin), ou encore  la maladie de Crohn.
> *Aprs six mois de traitement  base de cannabis thrapeutique, plus de 93% des participants ont dclar que leur douleur avait diminu de 4  8 points sur une chelle allant de 1  10. Plus de 70% des patients ont affirm quils ressentaient une amlioration globale de leur tat.*


Il y a a aussi :
Epilepsie : un composant du cannabis rduit les crises



> En France, la dpnalisation du cannabis est en marche. Grard Collomb, ministre de l'Intrieur, l'a annonc sur BFMTV mercredi 24 mai : dans quelques mois, consommer du cannabis ne fera plus que l'objet d'une contravention et donc d'une amende. Fini le passage par la case tribunal. *Quant  la recherche scientifique, elle ne cesse de trouver de nouvelles proprits au cannabis. Aprs la prvention de la dmence et la sclrose en plaques, voil que le cannabidiol, un composant du cannabis, permettrait de rduire de 39% la frquence des crises d'pilepsie dans leur forme la plus svre, selon une tude.*


Je ne sais pas si on peut considrer le cannabis avec moins de 0,2% de THC comme une drogue.
Mais mme, l'alcool, le tabac, le caf, certains mdicaments sont des drogues.
Et alors ?

L'tre humain  besoin de drogue.
Le coureur qui va courir le fait pour que s'on cerveau libre des molcules du plaisir (quelque part c'est un drogu) :
Les hormones de la course  pied



> Endorphines, dopamine, noradrnaline Autant dhormones produites par le corps lors dun effort physique. L*es endorphines entranent une sensation de bien-tre, de plaisir, voire deuphorie. La dopamine stimule la vigilance et diminue la sensation de fatigue*. Quant  la noradrnaline, elle fait fondre la graisse.


Le cannabis est plus dangereux quand il est illgal, car il n'y a pas de norme.
La France est un gros consommateurs de cannabis, malheureusement c'est souvent de la rsine marocaine coup plusieurs fois ( chaque fois que a passe d'une personne  une autre a peut potentiellement perdre de la qualit).

*Le cannabis est moins dangereux que les drogues comme l'alcool, le tabac, les antidpresseurs.*

----------


## Neckara

En effet, une overdose de caf est trs banal.

Chaque matin, je m'avale une douzaine de cachets contre la fatigue, que je mlange  50 sachets de cafines avant de m'enfiler 225 cannettes de Red Bull...

Aprs on recommande 1 tasse/jours pour les adolescent, 2 pour les femmes enceintes, et 4 pour les hommes.

Cependant, ne pas oublier que corrlation n'est pas causalit, ou causalit unique.



> Loverdose de cafine est possible. Consommer  trop de caf peut avoir un effet toxique sur le corps et provoquer des  dommages srieux sur le foie, les reins et le coeur. Nanmoins, tre  victime dune overdose fatale de cafine en buvant uniquement du caf  est quasiment impossible.


https://fr.treated.com/blog/cafe-com...asses-par-jour

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *Le cannabis est moins dangereux que les drogues comme l'alcool, le tabac, les antidpresseurs.*


Tu pourras le mettre en gras, en taille 2000, avec une couleur Rouge ou Verte, a ne sera qu'une affirmation gratuite de ta part, que beaucoup d'tudes srieuses contredisent. Dsol.

Et non, LA FRANCE, n'est pas une grande consommatrice de cannabis. C'est le stupfiant des bobos colo-gauchistes, en mal de sensations, et des pr/post ados en mal de distinction. Certains de ces pr/post ne grandissent pas, ou deviennent tellement  croc qu'ils n'arrivent pas  dcrocher. Comme pour n'importe quelle autre drogue (tabac, cocane, hrone, ...). Le seul "avantage" du cannabis, c'est qu'il assez facile  trouver, et pas trop cher. Le prix du tabac ne cessant d'augmenter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet, une overdose de caf est trs banal.


En attendant l'overdose de caf existe mais pas celle avec du cannabis.

Pratiquement impossible de mourir dune surdose de marijuana, selon les experts qubcois



> Le mdecin lgiste a conclu  une mort par surdose de marijuana. Elle serait donc la premire personne  mourir de cette faon, puisqu ce jour, aucun dcs na t li  ce genre de surdose.
> 
> *Selon M. Ben Amar, qui se base sur une tude publie en 1997, une personne devrait consommer lquivalent de 681 kg de marijuana, soit 1500 livres, en 15 minutes pour atteindre la dose mortelle.*
> 
> Cest vraiment trs peu probable quelle soit morte dune surdose, tant donn lindice thrapeutique trs lev du cannabis, soit 40 000. Cest le plus lev de tous les psychotropes et un des plus levs de tous les mdicaments connus, soutient lancien professeur en pharmacologie, Louis Lonard.
> 
> Lindice thrapeutique indique lcart entre la dose qui fait de leffet et la dose mortelle. Donc, si une personne ressent un effet avec 1 g de marijuana, il lui faudrait 40 000 g (40 kg) pour la tuer.





> Aprs on recommande 1 tasse/jours pour les adolescent, 2 pour les femmes enceintes, et 4 pour les hommes.


a dpend sur quelle tude tu te bases...
C'est comme avec le vin, tu vas avoir une tude qui te dit qu'un verre de vin par jour c'est positif.
Et tu vas en avoir une autre qui te dis que le moindre mL de vin est mauvais.

Moi je trouve que c'est mieux de se passer de caf. (le jus de raisin c'est mieux)
Selon comment on regarde c'est un dopant.
Les 10 vrais risques que vous prenez  ne pas limiter votre consommation de caf



> 1 - Une drogue psychoactive
> 2 - Dangereux pour le foie
> 3 - Mauvais pour la tension artrielle
> 4 - Des consquences sur le comportement
> 5 - Un facteur d'insomnie
> 6 - Aussi addictif qu'une drogue
> 7 - Maux de tte
> 8 - Dprime
> 9 - Risque dostoporose
> 10 - Fuites urinaires


====



> Et non, LA FRANCE, n'est pas une grande consommatrice de cannabis.


Moi je trouve qu'on s'en sort pas trop mal :
Le vrai du faux. Oui, la France est le pays le plus consommateur et le plus dur en matire de cannabis



> *Sur la consommation tout d'abord, il est vrai que la France est le pays qui consomme le plus de cannabis en Europe*. En effet, plus de 40% des Franais de plus de 15 ans disent en avoir consomm au moins une fois dans leur vie. C'est plus qu'au Danemark ou en Espagne, mais surtout bien plus que les autres pays europens. La moyenne dans l'Union europenne se situe  25%. Nous sommes galement les "champions" europens sur la consommation de cannabis sur les douze derniers mois ainsi qu' l'ge de 15-16 ans. C'est donc vrai, la France consomme plus de cannabis que ses voisins.





> Tu pourras le mettre en gras, en taille 2000, avec une couleur Rouge ou Verte, a ne sera qu'une affirmation gratuite de ta part, que beaucoup d'tudes srieuses contredisent.


Il y a beaucoup d'tudes srieuse qui montrent que le cannabis est moins dangereux que le tabac, l'alcool et les anti dpresseurs.
D'ailleurs officiellement, dans le rapport Roques qu'on trouve dans le document PDF de l'assemble nationale, on voit que le cannabis est moins dangereux que ces 3 choses.

----------


## Neckara

> En attendant l'overdose de caf existe mais pas celle avec du cannabis.


Tu sais, les problmes de drogues ne se limitent pas  l'overdose.




> a dpend sur quelle tude tu te bases...
> C'est comme avec le vin, tu vas avoir une tude qui te dit qu'un verre de vin par jour c'est positif.
> Et tu vas en avoir une autre qui te dis que le moindre mL de vin est mauvais.


Mea culpa, je voulais dire la dose *maximale* recommande.





> Moi je trouve qu'on s'en sort pas trop mal :
> Le vrai du faux. Oui, la France est le pays le plus consommateur et le plus dur en matire de cannabis


C'est inexact. Il est le plus consommateur parmi les populations jeunes.

De plus, comme il a dj t dit  de multiples reprises, il faut aussi regarder cela en parallle de la consommation d'autres drogues.





> D'ailleurs officiellement, dans le rapport Roques qu'on trouve dans le document PDF de l'assemble nationale, on voit que le cannabis est moins dangereux que ces 3 choses.


Tiens a me rappelle quelque chose a...

Tu t'es enfin dcid  le lire ce rapport, comme je te l'avais demand il y a dj quelques temps ?

----------


## Charvalos

> Tu pourras le mettre en gras, en taille 2000, avec une couleur Rouge ou Verte, a ne sera qu'une affirmation gratuite de ta part, que beaucoup d'tudes srieuses contredisent. Dsol.


Je ne suis pas pour ou contre le cannabis mais juste une petite remarque. Quitte  dire que beaucoup d'tudes srieuses contredisent, autant donner des liens vers lesdites tudes non ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne suis pas pour ou contre le cannabis mais juste une petite remarque. Quitte  dire que beaucoup d'tudes srieuses contredisent, autant donner des liens vers lesdites tudes non ?


http://nationalacademies.org/hmd/rep...nabinoids.aspx
J'avais post ce lien il y a quelques mois, en gros c'est positif dans certains cas particuliers, ngatifs dans d'autres mais pour le global faudrait continuer la recherche. En tout cas c'est leur conclusion.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas pour ou contre le cannabis mais juste une petite remarque. Quitte  dire que beaucoup d'tudes srieuses contredisent, autant donner des liens vers lesdites tudes non ?


T'as pas internet, avec un moteur de recherches ? Surtout qu'il me semble qu'il y a dj pas mal de liens sur des tudes en tout genre sur ce sujet de mis dans les posts prcdents. Aprs, c'est  chacun de faire son avis. On peut croire l'tude de M. Jefumunmax, producteur et gros consommateur de cannabis, qui affirme que c'est bon pour la sant, ou des tudes de mdecins reconnus et patents qui alertent sur les dangers de la consommation du cannabis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais, les problmes de drogues ne se limitent pas  l'overdose.


Non mais a d'accord, mais c'tait juste pour avoir une plus longue liste d'arguments...




> Mea culpa, je voulais dire la dose *maximale* recommande.


AAH !
Je me disais aussi que c'tait bizarre de conseiller de boire du caf... (bon cela dit il y doit forcment y avoir des tudes qui vont dans ce sens)




> C'est inexact. Il est le plus consommateur parmi les populations jeunes.


Ben aprs c'est les journalistes qui formulent mal...
En tout cas la consommation de cannabis est lev en France.

L c'est mieux :
La consommation de drogues en France et en Europe



> En France, la consommation de cannabis reprsente 80% de la consommation de l'ensemble des drogues et concerne 3,9 millions de consommateurs, dont 1,2 million de consommateurs rguliers. *A l'ge de 16 ans*, les Franais sont les premiers consommateurs de cannabis en Europe.





> De plus, comme il a dj t dit  de multiples reprises, il faut aussi regarder cela en parallle de la consommation d'autres drogues.


D'ailleurs le cannabis amplifie les effets des autres drogues, ce qui est pratique pour diminuer la dose de morphine des personnes qui souffrent beaucoup.
Parce qu'augmenter les doses de morphine a craint... (mais t'es oblig parce que l'organisme s'habitue et l'effet se dissipe)




> Tu t'es enfin dcid  le lire ce rapport, comme je te l'avais demand il y a dj quelques temps ?


Mais ouais j'ai mme du citer des passages.

Selon comment on regarde le cannabis est moins dangereux que le tabac et l'alcool.
En France, lalcool et le tabac sont les drogues les plus meurtrires



> Selon les chiffres de lInsee sur les morts lies  lalcool et au tabac, et ceux de lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament et des produits de sant (ex-Afssaps), ce sont les drogues lgales qui tuent le plus en France. Le tabac est responsable de 78 000 dcs chaque anne, lalcool 49 000. Les opiodes lgaux  hors traitements de substitution  ont tu 43 personnes.


Aux USA les opiodes lgaux tuent plus que l'hrone je crois. (en mme temps le Fentanyl a ne rigole pas)
tats-Unis : le fentanyl, la drogue ultrapuissante qui fait plus de morts que l'hrone

----------


## Neckara

> D'ailleurs le cannabis amplifie les effets des autres drogues, ce qui est pratique pour diminuer la dose de morphine des personnes qui souffrent beaucoup.
> Parce qu'augmenter les doses de morphine a craint... (mais t'es oblig parce que l'organisme s'habitue et l'effet se dissipe)


Si cela amplifie les effets, on peut supposer que cela amplifie aussi les effets ngatifs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si cela amplifie les effets, on peut supposer que cela amplifie aussi les effets ngatifs ?


Ben a dpend, avec la morphine l'effet ngatif c'est qu'on est oblig d'augmenter les doses, parce que a fait de moins en moins d'effets, combin avec du cannabis on donne des plus petites doses de morphine.
Lusage du cannabis pourrait contribuer  rduire les surdoses dopiodes

Par contre avec une drogue comme l'alcool le mlange doit tre violent...
L'alcool c'est dj ultra fort de base, si on en consomme trop a met dans des tats qui font peur, alors si en plus on consomme du cannabis.
Un verra a va, 3 verres bonjours les dgts.

----------


## behe

aussi serieux que les liens de ryu
Pas dangereux pour les adulte...

----------


## Neckara

> aussi serieux que les liens de ryu
> Pas dangereux pour les adulte...


Oui, mais l c'est pas pareil, c'est pas du bon cannabis bio, c'est du mauvais cannabis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> aussi serieux


a parle d'un phnomne ultra rare et on est mme pas certains que ce soit vraiment li...
Une tude a ne veut rien dire, il y a toujours des tudes qui en viennent  une conclusion et d'autres tudes qui en viennent  une autre conclusion...

De toute faon, la lgalisation du cannabis ne va pas forcment augmenter le nombre de consommateurs, mais pas contre va augmenter la qualit et anantir le trafic illgal (si il y a mieux et moins chre lgalement).

Plein de choses augmentent l'hypertension...
gehrditmanque d'exercicesurpoidsmdicament (anti-inflammatoires, bronchodilatateurs, etc)sel

Avec le cannabis la balance bnfice / risque, penche du ct bnfice  fond.
Il y a beaucoup plus de bons cts que de mauvais cts, c'est clair.
Alors ok, a fait augmenter un peu le rythme cardiaque, et alors ?
Quand tu fais du squat ou du soulev de terre ta tension augmente galement, est-ce qu'on va interdire ces mouvements ?

Les gens n'ont qu'a avoir un mode de vie plus sain, en ne mangeant pas de nourriture industrielle et en faisant du sport.
La bouffe industrielle tue normment.
Obsit: En France, 15% des adultes sont concerns et la tendance va s'aggraver

Vous tes marrant avec vos faits divers "dans des cas ultra rare il y a peut tre eu des morts  cause du cannabis et de l'hypertension".
Vous savez combien de gens meurent  cause du tabac, de l'alcool et de la bouffe industrielle ?!

De toute faon c'est le progrs et mme avec tous les freins que l'industrie pharmaceutique peut mettre, le cannabis finira par tre lgalis, on va forcment suivre le mouvement.
Il y a 3 choses :
Cannabis thrapeutiqueCannabis CBD rcratifCannabis rcratif (plus de limite sur le THC)

Ce sera peut tre mme  cause du CETA que le cannabis sans limite de THC sera lgalis.
Parce que des entreprises canadiennes produisent du cannabis, et avec le CETA elles vont dire qu'elles connaissent un manque  gagner  cause de la lgislation franaise, l'entreprise va gagner le procs, la France va tre condamn  payer une grosse amende et  lgaliser le cannabis.

Le caf a plein d'effets ngatifs sur la sant et pourtant il est lgalis.
Alors que la cafine peut tre considr comme un dopant.
Manger dans un fast food, boire un soda, regarder Hanouna c'est catastrophique pour la sant et pourtant c'est lgal.
Vous croyez que boire un caf de Starbuck qui contient 100g de sucre et qui cote 8 c'est bon pour la sant peut tre ?
a doit tre plus dangereux que les sodas light (peut tre pas parce que les sodas light c'est vraiment de la merde).

----------


## David_g

> Il y a beaucoup d'tudes srieuse qui montrent que le cannabis est moins dangereux que le tabac, l'alcool et les anti dpresseurs.





> Une tude a ne veut rien dire, il y a toujours des tudes qui en viennent  une conclusion et d'autres tudes qui en viennent  une autre conclusion...


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une diffrence entre "une" et "des". Mais de toute faon c'est toujours le problme avec les tudes scientifiques, elles peuvent toujours tre errones.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une tude scientifique dit quelque chose qui faut la croire. (sinon c'est le systme du "dernier qui parle a raison")
Dans l'histoire de la science on s'est souvent tromp, mais on fini par trouv  force.
Il ne faut pas tout bas sur une tude. (C'est comme les tudes sur la dangerosit du tabac, financ par l'industrie du tabac... Ce serait aussi con qu'une tude sur lefficacit des chimiothrapie financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique...)

L un article qui parle d'1 ou 2 personnes qui auraient eu des problmes cardiaques  cause du cannabis a pse pas bien lourd...
La personne qui est en bonne sant, qui fait du sport et qui n'a pas de problme cardiaque, ne prend pas beaucoup de risque  consommer un peu de cannabis.
Mais oui le cannabis augmente la frquence cardiaque, a on le sait...

De toute faon, il faut remettre en perspective : en France dans les joints gnralement il y du tabac.
Le tabac est une drogue hyper dangereuse, en grande parti car les industrielles ajoutent beaucoup de produits.
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...igarette_18912

Tout le monde sait que que le tabac est dangereux. (73 000 dcs par an rien qu'en France)
Mais ce n'est pas un argument valable pour l'interdire.
Le tabac rapporte beaucoup, dans certains pays un paquet de cigarette cote moins d'1, en France a doit tre 8 (pour 20 cigarettes).
Le buraliste prend une partie, mais ya peut tre 5 ou 6 de taxe par paquet, ce qui fait peut tre 700% du prix sans aucune taxe.
Aprs il faut payer des chimios, et peut tre que le gouvernement se fait plus d'argent avec les taxes sur le tabac qu'elle n'en dpense en chimio.

On mettra sur les sachets de beuh "Consommer du cannabis augmente la frquence cardiaque" comme a les gens seront prvenus du danger ^^
Mais le plus dangereux dans un joint c'est le tabac (il existe des alternatives moins toxique).

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis thrapeutique : "a a t miraculeux", confie Corinne, atteinte d'une grave maladie



> L'Agence du mdicament a cr un comit pour "valuer la pertinence de dvelopper en France l'utilisation thrapeutique du cannabis". *Selon les estimations,  cette mthode pourrait apaiser les souffrances de 300.000 patients*. Cela a t le cas de Corinne, qui tmoigne mercredi sur Europe 1. Elle explique n'avoir aucune autre solution pour calmer ses douleurs.
> (...)
> Faut-il autoriser en France l'usage du cannabis thrapeutique ? L'Agence du mdicament (ANSM) a cr un comit pour "valuer la pertinence de dvelopper en France l'utilisation thrapeutique du cannabis", et ses premires conclusions seront connues "d'ici la fin de l'anne", a-t-elle annonc lundi. *Une trentaine de pays comme le Canada, les Pays-Bas ou l'Allemagne l'ont dj autoris pour cet usage mdical.* "L'indication systmatiquement retenue est l'utilisation dans le cas de douleurs neurologiques et celles qui sont lies au cancer", explique  Europe 1 Nathalie Richard, de l'ANSM. "Ce sera le rle du comit de dfinir les indications plus prcises".


L'usage thrapeutique du cannabis bientt rvalu



> L'agence nationale du mdicament va tudier une ventuelle mise  disposition du cannabis dans le cadre d'une utilisation mdicale.
> Autoris dans plusieurs autres pays, le cannabis thrapeutique pourrait faire son apparition en France. L'Agence nationale de scurit du mdicament (ANSM) a cr un comit pour "valuer la pertinence de dvelopper en France l'utilisation thrapeutique du cannabis". Il rendra ses premires conclusions "d'ici la fin de l'anne", a annonc l'agence, lundi. 
> 
> Premire runion en octobre
> *Les propositions de ce comit "seront bases sur l'analyse de l'ensemble des donnes scientifiques disponibles et l'exprience d'autres pays l'ayant dj mis en place, en prenant en compte le point de vue des patients", a indiqu l'ANSM. "Des reprsentants associatifs, des professionnels en sant et en sciences humaines seront troitement associs aux travaux de ce Comit, soit en qualit de membres, soit en tant auditionns", a prcis l'Agence*, selon laquelle les membres de cette structure seront nomms "dans les prochaines semaines". Une premire runion se tiendra en octobre et le Comit remettra ses premires conclusions d'ici la fin de l'anne.
> (...)
> Dans une tribune publie en juillet, *plusieurs lus PS, LREM et EELV ont demand la lgalisation du cannabis  usage thrapeutique*, qui pourrait selon eux apaiser les souffrances de 300 000 patients, en rappelant qu'une trentaine de pays ont lgalis partiellement ou totalement le cannabis  usage mdical. Ces lus et mdecins font valoir "*l'efficacit du produit dans la gestion de la douleur chronique, les troubles physiques provoqus par les chimiothrapies et les spasmes musculaires lis  la sclrose en plaques*". En France, les mdicaments  base de cannabis peuvent faire l'objet d'une Autorisation de mise sur le march (AMM) depuis 2013.
> (...)
> En juillet, la ministre de la Sant Agns Buzyn avait affirm qu'elle n'excluait pas d'autoriser les cigarettes de cannabis  usage thrapeutique si elles apportent "un plus" par rapport aux mdicaments dj autoriss.


Il est possible que le cannabis thrapeutique arrive un jour en France.

----------


## benjani13

> partir d'octobre, un comit cr par l'Agence nationale de scurit du mdicament va tudier la pertinence du cannabis thrapeutique.


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/dr...e_2936201.html

L est le dbat intressant je pense. Qu'on autorise ou non la fumette rcrative ce n'est pas un dbat primordiale. Par contre son utilisation thrapeutique si. J'ai aussi dans mon entourage des personnes qui fument pour adoucir les douleurs d  des maladies, et dont les mdecins leur ont conseill de continuer. On a besoins d'tudes pour analyser la balance bnfice/risque. Je suis d'accord avec la conclusion, il faut privilgier des glules et autres formes. Je ne vois pas pourquoi un malade serait oblig de fumer (le fait que ce soit plus ou moins nocifs que le tabac n'est pas la question, fumer quoique ce soit ne sera jamais inoffensif).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/dr...e_2936201.html
> 
> L est le dbat intressant je pense. Qu'on autorise ou non la fumette rcrative ce n'est pas un dbat primordiale. Par contre son utilisation thrapeutique si. J'ai aussi dans mon entourage des personnes qui fument pour adoucir les douleurs d  des maladies, et dont les mdecins leur ont conseill de continuer. On a besoins d'tudes pour analyser la balance bnfice/risque. Je suis d'accord avec la conclusion, il faut privilgier des glules et autres formes. Je ne vois pas pourquoi un malade serait oblig de fumer (le fait que ce soit plus ou moins nocifs que le tabac n'est pas la question, fumer quoique ce soit ne sera jamais inoffensif).


Le cannabis thrapeutique est intressant  court terme. Mais le but doit tre d'en extraire de vritables mdicaments, aux principes actifs isols et aux doses maitrises. Tu imagines si on donnait encore de l'corce de saule au lieu de l'aspirine, ou de l'corce de cinchona au lieu de la quinine?  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut privilgier des glules et autres formes. Je ne vois pas pourquoi un malade serait oblig de fumer (le fait que ce soit plus ou moins nocifs que le tabac n'est pas la question, fumer quoique ce soit ne sera jamais inoffensif).


Je ne suis pas d'accord car dans le cannabis il y a des dizaines de molcules avec des effets positifs et il y a une synergie entre plusieurs d'entre elles.
Les glules a va juste prendre une molcule, donc ce ne sera pas complet.

Il n'y a pas que les joints, on peut cuisiner le cannabis.
Le problme avec les joints c'est la temprature :


Avec un vaporisateur il n'y a pas de problme :


Les autres mdicaments qu'on prescris aux cancreux sont beaucoup plus dangereux que a...
Chaque mdicament reprsente un risque, avec le cannabis le risque est quasi inexistant.

Jespre que la France va rattraper un peu de son retard...

----------


## seedbarrett

a deviens un peu gnant l je trouve, on dirait un lobbyiste trop insistant qui fais du bourrage de crane  un politique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a deviens un peu gnant l je trouve, on dirait un lobbyiste trop insistant qui fais du bourrage de crane  un politique.


Et, au regard du produit qu'il promeut, a ressemble  Mosanto !

----------


## Ryu2000

> a ressemble  Mosanto !


N'importe quoi...
Monsanto / Bayer c'est du chimique, c'est le Round Up (et les OGM Round Up Ready), c'est l'Agent Orange, les PCB, etc...

*Le cannabis thrapeutique doit tre bio*, on ne peut utiliser que des produits organique, c'est la rgle.

Moi je ferais des lois pour interdire aux entreprises qui produisent de devenir trop grosse.
Il faut que a reste artisanal (comme le vin).
Si l'industrie du tabac, ou pire l'industrie pharmaceutique, commence  mettre ses pieds l dedans a va craindre  ::(: 
Ce sera clairement pas optimal quoi...

===
Pour l'instant personne n'a donn d'argument contre la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique.
Qu'est-ce que a peut faire de mal qu'on prescrive du cannabis thrapeutique  quelqu'un qui a le cancer, la sclrose en plaque ou qui est pileptique ?
Ce serait plus efficace et moins dangereux que plein de mdicaments qu'on leur prescris...

De toute faon peu importe ce que vous pensez, le cannabis thrapeutique et le cannabis rcratif finiront par tre lgal en France.
Il faut juste attendre un peu...
Ce sera peut tre dans 10, 20 ou 30 ans mais a arrivera.

----------


## Neckara

> Le cannabis thrapeutique doit tre bio, on ne peut utiliser que des produits organique, c'est la rgle.


Et en quoi un produit organique serait essentiellement meilleurs qu'un produit non-organique ?




> Si l'industrie du tabac, *ou pire l'industrie pharmaceutique*, commence  mettre ses pieds l dedans a va craindre





> Pour l'instant personne n'a donn d'argument contre *la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique*.


Parce qu'on ne peut pas faire confiance  l'industrie pharmaceutique, ils vont foutre des trucs bizarres non-organique dans notre cannabis thrapeutique... tu te rends compte ?
Il vont mme essayer de nous empcher de planer avec... srieusement, le cannabis thrapeutique, a sert  rien si on ne peut pas planer avec...




> Qu'est-ce que a peut faire de mal qu'on prescrive du cannabis thrapeutique  quelqu'un qui a le cancer, la sclrose en plaque ou qui est pileptique ?
> Ce serait plus efficace et moins dangereux que plein de mdicaments qu'on leur prescris...


Bien videmment, affirmation sortie de ton chapeau sans aucune source srieuse et crdible pour l'appuyer.





> De toute faon peu importe ce que vous pensez, le cannabis thrapeutique et le cannabis rcratif finiront par tre lgal en France.
> Il faut juste attendre un peu...
> Ce sera peut tre dans 10, 20 ou 30 ans mais a arrivera.


Ouais, une fois que vous aurez tellement saol tout le monde, qu'on finira par l'autoriser pour avoir la paix...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et en quoi un produit organique serait essentiellement meilleurs qu'un produit non-organique ?


C'est la philosophie des producteurs de cannabis thrapeutique.
Dans plein de pays il y a des associations de producteur de cannabis thrapeutique avec des rgles strictes.

Il doit bien exister des tudes qui montrent que manger des lgumes bio c'est mieux que de manger des lgumes OGM qui ont t asperg de round up, d'engrais et d'insecticide...
Round up: Monsanto condamn pour le cancer de Dewayne Johnson

Donc mangez vos lgumes espagnoles qui ont pouss dans de la laine de roche, sous des serres, avec des engrais chimique, si vous voulez, vous ne serrez pas surpris quand vous tomberez malade.
On sait que les produits "chimique" donnent le cancer.




> Parce qu'on ne peut pas faire confiance  l'industrie pharmaceutique


Le but de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de gnrer du profit, donc :
Garder les patients malade le plus longtemps possible (les cancreux sous chimio sont des mines d'or)Faire croire aux gens en pleine sant qu'ils ont besoin de mdicament

Pourquoi faire du synthtique, alors que maintenant, avec des croisements, on a russi  crer plein de varits avec un fort taux de CBD et quasiment pas de THC ?
C'est plus simple et efficace de donner le produit pur.
 la limite qu'on laisse le Sativex, mais que les docteurs soient libre de prescrire des fleurs de cannabis, ou de l'huile de cannabis, ou de la rsine de cannabis.




> Bien videmment, affirmation sortie de ton chapeau sans aucune source srieuse et crdible pour l'appuyer.


a vient de docteurs et de patients entendu dans des documentaires sur le cannabis.
En cherchant on devrait pouvoir trouver des tudes.




> qu'on finira par l'autoriser pour avoir la paix...


C'est le progrs, tout le monde lgalise le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif.
Et l en France il y a des boutiques CBD partout, parce que la loi dit qu'on a le droit si le taux de THC est infrieur  0,2% (la France est le premier producteur de chanvre en Europe il me semble, c'est pour a que cette loi existe).

----------


## Neckara

> Il doit bien exister des tudes qui montrent que [...]
> En cherchant on devrait pouvoir trouver des tudes.


No comment.




> [...] manger des lgumes bio c'est mieux que de manger des lgumes OGM qui ont t asperg de round up, d'engrais et d'insecticide...


Tu sais que les produits tiquet bio peuvent utiliser des engrais et pesticides "bio", "naturels", qui sont pire que leur quivalent chimique ?




> Round up: Monsanto condamn pour le cancer de Dewayne Johnson


Tribunal : pas le mme niveau de preuve que la Science, le but d'un tribunal tant de protger au maximum ;Risques lors de la consommation != Risques lors de l'pandage.




> On sait que les produits "chimique" donnent le cancer.


Tout est chimique.
Tout ce qui est "de synthse" ne donne pas ncessairement le cancer, de mme qu'il y a des choses "naturelles" qui le donnent...




> Le but de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de gnrer du profit, donc :
> Garder les patients malade le plus longtemps possible (les cancreux sous chimio sont des mines d'or)



Mais oui... et passer  ct de l'occasion d'enfoncer ses concurrent en vendant un produit miracle permettant de soigner directement la maladie qu'on pourra potentiellement vendre de manire 2  3 fois plus rentable.




> Pourquoi faire du synthtique, alors que maintenant, avec des croisements, on a russi  crer plein de varits avec un fort taux de CBD et quasiment pas de THC ?


 Je ne sais pas...
Contrler avec prcision les doses et les composants ?





> a vient de docteurs et de patients entendu dans des documentaires sur le cannabis.


Qu'est-ce qu'un patient connais en mdecine ? Tmoignage n'est pas preuve, toussa.
Un documentaire n'est pas une publication scientifique, tu trouves mme des documentaires sur les anciens btisseurs Atlantes extra-terrestres...
Un docteur (mdecin) n'a pas pour rle de produire de la connaissance, sans compter que tous les docteurs ne disent pas la mme chose, donc tu choisis ceux qui disent ce qui t'arranges ?




> C'est le progrs, tout le monde lgalise le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif.


Le progrs... parce que ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Effets du cannabis: les preuves scientifiques passes au crible



> Cest un monumental travail qui a t abattu par les acadmies amricaines des Sciences, dIngnierie et de Mdecine: en 440 pages dun rapport trs complet, les auteurs y passent au crible plus de 10.700 tudes publies depuis 1999 sur les effets sur la sant (positifs et ngatifs) du cannabis ou de ses drivs.
> (...)
> - Certitudes ou preuves substantielles: les Sages estiment quil existe des preuves concluantes sur les *douleurs chroniques chez ladulte* (les patients prouvent une baisse significative de leurs symptmes), et les *nauses et vomissement causs par la chimiothrapie* (certains cannabinodes pris par voie orale sont efficaces pour prvenir et traiter ces troubles). *Contre les spasmes musculaires lis  la sclrose en plaques*, des preuves substantielles indiquent que lusage  court terme de prparations orales amliore les symptmes rapports par les patients.
> 
> - Preuves modres: les cannabinodes semblent *efficaces contre les difficults de sommeil associes  certaines pathologies* (syndrome dapne obstructive du sommeil, fibromyalgie, douleurs chroniques, sclrose en plaques).
> 
> Les preuves sont en revanche limites quant  l*amlioration de lapptit chez les patients HIV*, des mesures cliniques de certains symptmes chez les patients atteints de sclrose en plaques, du syndrome de Gilles de la Tourette, ou des symptmes anxieux et lis au stress post-traumatique. Une association statistique limite plaide en faveur dun meilleur pronostic aprs un trauma crnien ou une hmorragie intracrnienne.


Cannabis : 10 usages thrapeutiques avrs ou  l'tude



> 1. Le cannabis prviendrait les crises dpilepsie
> 2. Le cannabis stimule lapptit
> 3. Du cannabis contre les effets secondaires des chimiothrapies
> 4. Le cannabis serait utile contre la dpression
> 5. Du cannabis pour lutter contre les douleurs chroniques
> 6. Du cannabis contre les tremblements de la maladie de Parkinson
> 7. Le cannabis limiterait la progression de la maladie dAlzheimer
> 8. Le cannabis, efficace contre les douleurs de la sclrose en plaques ?
> 9. Le cannabis serait utile contre le glaucome
> 10. Le cannabis aurait des proprits anticancers


On verrait bien ce que va dire le comit dexperts de lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament, qui va valuer lintrt thrapeutique du cannabis.




> Tribunal


Le round up donne le cancer, c'est tout.
L'OGM le plus utilis c'est le round up ready, l'UE a autoris le glyphosate pendant encore 5 ans.




> un produit miracle permettant de soigner directement la maladie qu'on pourra potentiellement vendre de manire 2  3 fois plus rentable.


Ils ont bien compris que maintenir le patient malade tait plus rentable que le gurir...
Le malade va prendre des cachets tous les jours.
Il y en a qui disent "le cancer fait vivre plus de personnes qu'il n'en tue".
Les grosses entreprises pharmaceutique peuvent s'arranger entres elles.

Le mieux c'est de prvenir le cancer (Le protocole de prvention active contre le cancer du Dr Andr GERNEZ).




> Contrler avec prcision les doses et les composants ?


Le cannabis de base n'est pas dangereux, donc a ne sert  rien.




> Le progrs... parce que ?


La lgalisation du cannabis n'a que des bons cts.
Il y a de plus en plus de nations qui lgalisent.

----------


## Neckara

> Effets du cannabis: les preuves scientifiques passes au crible





> Cannabis : 10 usages thrapeutiques avrs ou  l'tude


Le Figaro, futura-science...
Tu n'as pas des rapports d'organismes de sants ?

Tu as juste fais une recherche sur Google et a repris les premiers liens qui allaient dans ton sens ?
Comme d'habitude en somme....




> On verrait bien ce que va dire le comit dexperts de lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament, qui va valuer lintrt thrapeutique du cannabis.
> [...]
> L'OGM le plus utilis c'est le round up ready, l'UE a autoris le glyphosate pendant encore 5 ans.
> Le round up donne le cancer, c'est tout.


On va voir ce que les organismes de sants vont dire... et on ne slectionnera que ceux qui iront dans notre sens...

Comme pour le traitement mdiatique du glyphosate alors que mme si l'effet cancrigne est probable, le risque inexistant pour un consommateur...




> Ils ont bien compris que maintenir le patient malade tait plus rentable que le gurir...
> Le malade va prendre des cachets tous les jours.


Oui... parce que, e.g. prendre 2 cachets par jours pendant 5 000 jours  1 le cachet (10 000) est plus rentable que de le gurir en une fois pour 10 000...
Sachant que derrire, on casse la concurrence, on a des cots moindres, on a l'argent tout de suite et sans incertitudes.

Srieusement, plutt que de nous balancer des arguments tout faits, ne pourrais-tu pas juste rflchir 2 secondes ?




> Le mieux c'est de prvenir le cancer (Le protocole de prvention active contre le cancer du Dr Andr GERNEZ).


Ah ? Quelles en seraient donc les grandes lignes.




> Le cannabis de base n'est pas dangereux, donc a ne sert  rien.


Un produit qui n'est pas dangereux, n'a pas de principe actif, donc n'a aucun effet en dehors des effets contextuels...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as juste fais une recherche sur Google et a repris les premiers liens qui allaient dans ton sens ?


Non mais en fait j'ai la flemme, j'ai pas envie de dpenser de l'nergie pour essayer de convaincre.
Moi je suis convaincu et j'en ai rien  foutre de ce que pense les autres.
De toute faon, mme si le gouvernement est incapable, je sais que le cannabis finira par tre lgalis en France comme partout...
Mais ce sera probablement mal fait.

De toute faon vous faites preuve de mauvaise foie.
On peut toujours trouver une tude qui donne une conclusion et une autre tude qui dit l'inverse...




> On va voir ce que les organismes de sants vont dire...


Selon le rsultat le cannabis mdical deviendra lgal en France.




> Comme pour le traitement mdiatique du glyphosate alors que mme si l'effet cancrigne est probable, le risque inexistant pour un consommateur...


 une poque les tudes scientifique disaient toutes que le tabac tait bon pour la sant...
Monsanto peut facilement financer des tudes sans que a se voit.




> Oui... parce que, e.g. prendre 2 cachets par jours pendant 5 000 jours  1 le cachet (10 000) est plus rentable que de le gurir en une fois pour 10 000...


Le cachet cote plus chre que a.
Les utilisateurs n'en prennent pas qu'un par jour ( chaque fois il faut masquer les effets secondaire du mdicament par un autre mdicament qui va lui aussi provoquer des effets secondaires et a boucle).
Les types se retrouvent avec des piluliers norme.




> Ah ? Quelles en seraient donc les grandes lignes.


a fait trs trs longtemps que je l'ai lu, mais en gros il faut changer son mode de vie, viter de consommer certains produits et jener chaque anne.
Tout le monde devrait faire de la prvention (surtout  partir de 40 ans).
Parce que souvent le diagnostic du cancer arrive trop tard, il y a dj trop de cellules cancreuse ( moins que le diagnostic a volu depuis).
Les cellules cancreuses aiment le sucre et l'acidit. (a vient peut tre d'une autre source)

Mais en rgle gnral, il faut manger moins et faire du sport. (c'est positif pour plein de choses)




> Un produit qui n'est pas dangereux, n'a pas de principe actif


J'ai mal formul le truc, le cannabis mdical produit moins d'effet secondaire, qui sont moins gnant que les alternatives.

D'ailleurs l c'est cool, on a bien expliqu aux gens, qu'il faut faire attention a tous les mdicaments, qu'ils sont tous dangereux et qu'il ne faut pas manger du paractamol comme si c'tait des raisins.
Il faut calculer le total de paractamol qu'on prend dans une journe et viter de dpasser le seuil.
La balance bnficie / risque, penche vite du ct risque.

===
Pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
Aussi bien le cannabis c'est un sujet secondaire...
J'adorerais qu'on en produise en France, mais si c'est pas le cas tant pis...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi je suis convaincu et j'en ai rien  foutre de ce que pense les autres.


On s'arrte l !
Si tu ne veux pas discuter (et vraiment discuter), qu'est-ce que tu viens faire ici  polluer tous les sujets ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Le cannabis mdical sera autoris au Royaume-Uni ds le 1er novembre



> C'tait dans les tuyaux, c'est dsormais act. Le cannabis thrapeutique va tre autoris au Royaume-Uni sur ordonnance  partir du 1er novembre, a annonc ce jeudi 11 octobre le ministre de l'Intrieur Sajid Javid.
> (...)
> Plusieurs cas de personnes malades se soignant illgalement  l'aide de produits drivs du cannabis, dont deux enfants souffrant d'pilepsie et prenant de l'huile de cannabis, Alfie Dingley et Billy Caldwell, ont t mdiatiss au Royaume-Uni, alimentant le dbat sur l'autorisation du cannabis thrapeutique.
> 
> Sajid Javid avait demand le 19 juin  deux groupes d'experts indpendants de se pencher sur la question.
> 
> Une premire analyse, mene par Sally Davies, la conseillre mdicale en chef du gouvernement, *a conclu qu'il tait prouv que le cannabis mdical avait des intrts thrapeutiques*. Le Conseil consultatif sur l'abus de drogue a estim de son ct que les mdecins devaient tre en mesure de prescrire du cannabis thrapeutique  condition que les produits rpondent aux normes de scurit.
> 
> L'intrt pour le cannabis, ou chanvre indien, utilis comme plante mdicinale, a t relanc dans les annes 1990 par la dcouverte d'un analogue du cannabis fabriqu par l'organisme, *le cannabinode endogne, prsent dans le cerveau des hommes comme des animaux.*
> ...


Encore un pays de plus  lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique.
Il faut que je me renseigne pour savoir comment est produit le cannabis qui rpond aux normes de scurit.
Est-ce que c'est nationalis et que des fonctionnaires s'en occupent ?
Est-ce que n'importe qui peut crer son entreprise et produire du cannabis en respectant le protocole ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Encore un pays de plus  lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique.
> Il faut que je me renseigne pour savoir comment est produit le cannabis qui rpond aux normes de scurit.
> Est-ce que c'est nationalis et que des fonctionnaires s'en occupent ?
> Est-ce que n'importe qui peut crer son entreprise et produire du cannabis en respectant le protocole ?


Ca fait 3 ans que tu dis que tu vas te renseigner pour faire ta plantation...

Sinon, c'est bien beau, mais toujours aucun rapport entre la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, et le sujet du fil...

Mme si on lgalisait le cannabis thrapeutique en France, cela ne changerait rien au niveau de la "prohibition" et des consommateurs hors ordonnance, ce sont 2 sujets diffrents encore une fois.

Enfin si, il y aurait une diffrence, il faudrait faire sauter le clausus numerus des mdecins, car il y aurait encore un plus gros manque de praticiens qu'aujourd'hui pour rdiger les ordonnances de milliers de gens ayant soudainement besoin de cannabis thrapeutique.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca fait 3 ans que tu dis que tu vas te renseigner pour faire ta plantation...


J'aime bien regarder comment a marche dans les pays o c'est lgal.
Comme plusieurs des tats aux USA.

En France pour le moment on ne peut pas :



> Quant  la production, mme pour usage personnel, celle-ci* est passible d'une peine maximale de vingt ans de rclusion criminelle ou d'une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 7 500 000 euros* (Art. 222-35 du Code pnal).


Donc je conseil  personne d'essayer de cultiver en France... (sauf du cannabis avec moins de 0,2% de THC, normalement c'est lgal)

Il est fort probable que la lgislation finisse par changer en France, donc on verra dans le futur.




> mais toujours aucun rapport entre la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, et le sujet du fil...


Ben a parle de "prohibition" dans le topic donc c'est li avec "lgalisation"...
On ne va pas faire 50 topics sur le cannabis...




> rdiger les ordonnances de milliers de gens ayant soudainement besoin de cannabis thrapeutique


Ce seront des gens qui n'auront pas  ctoyer un dealer, ce sera pas mal.
Il existe des dealers qui ne vendent pas que du cannabis, donc c'est toujours bien de ne pas avoir  faire  eux.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc *je conseil*  personne d'essayer de cultiver en France...


tu conseil
il conseil
nous conseil
vous conseil
ils conseil
dj dit plusieurs fois, c'est lassant... Dommage, car je t'aurais pluss, sinon.
Mais t'es tellement press de vit' vit' aller poster ailleurs que t'en oublies de te relire et paf !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Ben a parle de "prohibition" dans le topic donc c'est li avec "lgalisation"...*
> On ne va pas faire 50 topics sur le cannabis...


Oui mais  la base, il est question de prohibition et de lgalisation *complte*, je le rpte, la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique seul, ne changera rien  la prohibition,  la rpression, aux amendes, etc. etc. des consommateurs rcratifs. Tu mlange tout.

Au final, la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, tout le monde s'en fou, je m'explique : mme parmi ceux qui sont contre la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif, il n'y a personne ou pratiquement personne qui est contre la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, car c'est pour un but *mdical* pour des *gens malades* qui souffrent. 

Et mme si notre gouvernement est  la trane sur ce sujet (comme sur pratiquement 99% des sujets), le dbat au sein de la population porte surtout sur la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif. C'est surtout sur ce sujet qu'il peut y avoir des pour et des contre, pas sur le cannabis thrapeutique(enfin beaucoup moins).


Si tu veux convaincre ceux qui sont contre la lgalisation et arrter la prohibition, il faut des lments parlant de la lgalisation complte (comme le Portugal dont on a dj parl ici), mais la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique dans des pays trangers, cela n'apporte plus grand chose / rien au dbat, tout le monde le sait qu'on est  la ramasse  ce niveau l. 

Je sais que tu aime rpter en boucle les mmes lments qui n'apportent rien, mais quand mme... Donc non, on ne va pas faire 50 topics sur le cannabis, mais sur le cannabis thrapeutique, on a largement fait le tour.

----------


## Jipt

> Oui mais  la base, il est question de prohibition et de lgalisation *complte*, je le rpte, la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique seul, ne changera rien  la prohibition,  la rpression, aux amendes, etc. etc. des consommateurs rcratifs.


_Le plus grand chemin commence par un tout petit pas_, proverbe chinois, je crois.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> _Le plus grand chemin commence par un tout petit pas_, proverbe chinois, je crois.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, je dis juste que sur cette question, il n'y a plus grand monde  convaincre au sein de la population (ou ne serait-ce qu'ici), c'est juste le gouvernement qui comme d'habitude, ne fait bien que ce qu'il veut. 

Si il veut que les choses bougent, qu'il crive  ses lus, revenir poster X articles ici n'a plus aucun intrt.

----------


## Ryu2000

> t'en oublies de te relire et paf !


Je pourrais me relire pendant des heures a ne changerait rien...
Je ne connais pas la conjugaison du verbe "conseiller" au prsent de l'indicatif, donc  partir de l...
Parfois je fais la recherche, mais parfois j'ai la flemme. (bon alors c'est "je conseille", mais il y a une chance non ngligeable que j'oublie a trs vite)




> Si il veut que les choses bougent, qu'il crive  ses lus, revenir poster X articles ici n'a plus aucun intrt.


C'est l'actualit  propos de la lgalisation du cannabis, quand un autre pays lgalise le cannabis thrapeutique ou rcratif ce n'est jamais le mme chose, c'est toujours totalement nouveau.
a montre un peu plus  chaque fois  quel point la France est en retard sur ce sujet.

crire  des lus a ne sert  rien.
Dans les dmocraties le peuple ne peut pas influer sur les dcisions des politiques.
Il n'y a rien que le peuple puisse faire pour acclrer la lgalisation du cannabis en France.

Alors que le lgalisation du cannabis rcratif n'a que des aspects positifs... ( part le fait que pour violer l'interdit, des jeunes rebelles vont aller vers plus dangereux comme le MDMA par exemple)

Le gouvernement pourrait au moins faire une loi pour prciser clairement que le cannabis CBD est lgal (la loi dit qu'en dessous de 0,2% de THC c'est lgal, mais apparemment ce n'est pas encore assez bien...).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J(bon alors c'est "je conseille", mais il y a une chance non ngligeable que j'oublie a trs vite)


C'est le problme avec la consommation de cannabis, a limite srieusement les capacits intellectuelles. :;):

----------


## behe

> Je pourrais me relire pendant des heures a ne changerait rien...
> Je ne connais pas la conjugaison du verbe "conseiller" au prsent de l'indicatif, donc  partir de l...
> Parfois je fais la recherche, mais parfois j'ai la flemme. (bon alors c'est "je conseille", mais il y a une chance non ngligeable que j'oublie a trs vite)


Quand on casse les pieds de tout le monde avec "la France, un pays, une langue", a fait peur.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> quand un autre pays lgalise le cannabis thrapeutique ou rcratif ce n'est jamais *le* mme chose, c'est toujours totalement nouveau.


Ok Jane Birkin  ::mouarf::  (dsol, c'tait trop tentant et c'est Trolldi).


Et du coup, y'a quoi de diffrent / nouveau entre la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique au Canada, et la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique en Angleterre ? (A part le pays qui change, j'anticipe les autres petits malins du Trolldi ^^).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le problme avec la consommation de cannabis


Premirement je ne suis pas un consommateur.
Ensuite je me rappelle d'un vieux documentaire d'Art dans lequel les mdecins disaient que le cannabis avait un effet ngatif sur la mmoire  court terme (mmoire de travail).
Donc tu peux oublier le dbut de ta phrase, mais normalement tu ne devrais pas oublier des choses que t'as apprises il y a longtemps.
J'ai toujours t nul en grammaire / conjugaison, je ne connais pas les rgles.

Bon aprs peut tre qu'une consommation trop importante peut poser d'autres types de problmes de mmoire.
Mais c'est comme tout, il ne faut pas trop en consommer.

Si tu manges trop de fruits et lgumes, tu vas avoir des problmes  cause des nitrates.
Si tu bois trop d'alcool ou de tabac, ou si tu prends trop de paractamol, tu vas dtruire ton organisme.
Si tu manges trop de kcal et que tu ne fais pas assez de sport tu vas finir obse. (et tre obse a peut faire devenir diabtique)
Il est mme possible de faire une overdose d'eau (la concentration en sel minraux devient trop faible).

La mmoire de travail n'est pas affect par le CBD, a doit venir d'une autre molcule.

----------


## Ryu2000

a a l'air gnial pour l'conomie la lgalisation du cannabis.
a crer des jobs, a motive les gens  investir.

Pourquoi la marijuana a la cote en bourse ?



> Consommer et cultiver du cannabis sera  lgal  partir du 17 octobre prochain au Canada. La nouvelle ne rjouit pas seulement les adeptes de la marijuana. *A lapproche de la date fatidique, nombre dinvestisseurs se sont enamours pour les socits spcialises dans la production d'herbe. Au point que celles-ci connaissent des bouffes boursires dlirantes.*


Le bnfice d'Aphria tmoigne de l'engouement pour le cannabis



> Aphria, producteur canadien de cannabis, a annonc vendredi un bond de 41% de son bnfice trimestriel, port par une forte demande et par la progression de la valeur de ses investissements dans deux entreprises spcialises dans le cannabis  usage thrapeutique, Liberty Health Sciences et Hiku Brands.
> 
> *Le Canada deviendra le 17 octobre le premier grand pays  lgaliser la consommation rcrative de cannabis et les producteurs ont vu leurs titres flamber en Bourse en prvision de cette mesure*, qui semble faire tourner la tte  certains investisseurs.
> 
> Le titre cot  New York de Tilray s'est ainsi envol d'environ 500% depuis l'introduction en Bourse en juillet de cette entreprise canadienne entirement consacre  la production de cannabis.


Wall Mart veut vendre des produits qui contiennent du cannabis, Coca Cola veut faire une boisson au CDB, Heineken est attentif.

Le Canada devient le 2me pays du monde  lgaliser le cannabis et a va lui rapporter gros



> Aprs l'Uruguay, le Canada lgalise le cannabis la semaine prochaine. 5,4 millions de Canadiens devraient en acheter gnrant 1,1 milliard de dollars de revenus sur la seule fin d'anne 2018.


Normalement avec le CETA les entreprises productrices de cannabis pourront attaquer les tats de l'UE pour "manque  gagner" et en plus de payer une amende, les tats devront autoriser le cannabis canadien.
Le TTIP et la zone de libre change UE-USA ou comment brader notre dmocratie



> Le plus scandaleux dans cet accord, cest quun tribunal domin par une petite clique davocats daffaires pourra jeter lanathme sur des tats ou des instances qui enfreindraient ses dispositions. *Les firmes seront en droit dexiger de ces tats ou instances des dommages et intrts si certaines mesures (environnementales ou sociales) risquent dentraner pour elles un  manque  gagner*. Les accords de libre change conclus par les USA ont dj rapport plus de 400 millions de dollars  diverses firmes qui ont port plainte contre linterdiction de substances toxiques, contre des rgimes de licences, des lois protgeant leau potable ou la fort et autres rglementations  gnant les investissements . Par exemple, au sein de lALENA (NAFTA, Accord de libre-change dAmrique du Nord, entre USA, Canada et Mexique), le fabricant dun additif cancrigne contenu dans lessence, a exig du Canada, pour avoir interdit cet additif, 250 millions de dollars pour  pertes de ventes et entrave au commerce . Craignant de perdre le procs, le Canada a autoris cet additif et vers un ddommagement de 10 millions de dollars au fabricant.


Les tats perdront toujours face aux entreprises.
Ces entreprises qui attaquent des Etats en justice



> Les litiges opposant des Etats  des entreprises estimant avoir t lses par une dcision gouvernementale se multiplient. Dans le trait transatlantique, l'Europe et les Etats-Unis envisagent justement de crer un mcanisme d'arbitrage de ce type. Un projet trs contest.


 moins que le projet de loi ait chang depuis, mais a m'tonnerait que ce genre de tribunal disparaisse...
On devrait produire du cannabis en France, comme a il n'y aurait pas de problme.

----------


## Bubu017

Pour une fois que tu es content que le CETA existe  ::D: 
Mais blague  part, il doit dj exister des produits autoriss chez l'un et interdits chez l'autre sans qu'il n'y ait de procs alors qu'il y a un manque  gagner.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour une fois que tu es content que le CETA existe


Ah non je dteste a.
Si le cannabis devient lgal en France  cause d'une entreprise canadienne a va me faire chier.
Le cannabis franais devrait tre dispo avant le cannabis canadien.
Il faut qu'on rattrape vite le retard qu'on a pris sur la production.




> il doit dj exister des produits autoriss chez l'un et interdits chez l'autre sans qu'il n'y ait de procs alors qu'il y a un manque  gagner.


Certes mais il y a des industries qui font la dmarche.
Le Canada est dans un trait de libre change, il a t attaqu par des entreprises et il a perdu.

Depuis 21 ans, 35 poursuites au Canada et un dbours de 171 millions $



> Depuis 21 ans, il y a eu 77 poursuites, dont 35 au Canada, 22 au Mexique et 20 aux tats-Unis. Scott Sinclair cite en exemple le premier procs contre le Canada. En 1997, lentreprise amricaine Ethyl Corp. a exig 251 millions $ du gouvernement canadien parce quil venait dinterdire son additif pour essence MMT.
> (...)
> Le chercheur explique que le chapitre 11 de laccord vient limiter la souverainet des tats signataires. Lorsque le tribunal de lALENA tranche en faveur de lentreprise, la dcision passe au-dessus des lois et rglements du pays. Dans lexemple de la poursuite dEthyl Corp., les profits attendus de lentreprise ont eu priorit sur les rgles de sant publique et de protection de lenvironnement.
> (...)
> Au chapitre des jugements, le Mexique a vers le plus en compensations pour un montant total de 238 millions $. Le Canada a dbours 172 millions $. *Nayant perdu aucune cause, les tats-Unis nont rien vers en compensations*.


Il est possible que les producteurs de viande Canadien attaque la France, parce qu'on refuse le clonage, l'utilisation massive d'antibiotique et le lavage  l'eau de javel.
20 ans aprs Dolly, mange-t-on un peu de viande clone?



> L'Argentine, le Brsil, le Canada, l'Australie pratiquent galement le clonage d'animaux d'levage.

----------


## Ryu2000

VIDEO. Le Canada lgalise le cannabis pour couper l'herbe sous le pied des trafiquants



> Ca fait au moins deux ans quon travaille avec les diffrents gouvernements , a rpondu mardi Justin Trudeau, rptant que *la lgalisation doit permettre de restreindre laccs de cette drogue douce aux mineurs et  enlever largent des poches des organisations criminelles* .


Lgalisation du cannabis rcratif au Canada: mode d'emploi



> Qui peut acheter, en faire pousser ? Un adulte pourra possder en public jusqu' 30 grammes de cannabis lgal. Les mnages pourront faire pousser chez eux jusqu' quatre plants de cannabis, sauf au Qubec et au Manitoba o cela restera interdit.

----------


## Jipt

> Un adulte pourra possder en public jusqu' 30 grammes de cannabis lgal. Les mnages pourront faire pousser chez eux jusqu' quatre plants de cannabis, sauf au Qubec et au Manitoba *o cela restera interdit*.


Ils sont vraiment archi-c0ns, ou ils le font exprs ?
Le mec qui habite dans le Qubec, il ira faire un tour dans l'Ontario et hop !

Comme si ici c'tait interdit dans la Drome : ben tu passes le Rhne et hop, t'es en Ardche, ou tu remontes et t'es en Isre, ou tu descends (selon o t'habites) et c'est le Vaucluse, bref, la porte ouverte aux trafics qu'ils veulent radiquer.

Dramatique d'tre "gouverns" par des incapables pareils... On dirait les ntres.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ils sont vraiment archi-c0ns, ou ils le font exprs ?
> Le mec qui habite dans le Qubec, il ira faire un tour dans l'Ontario et hop !
> 
> Comme si ici c'tait interdit dans la Drome : ben tu passes le Rhne et hop, t'es en Ardche, ou tu remontes et t'es en Isre, ou tu descends (selon o t'habites) et c'est le Vaucluse, bref, la porte ouverte aux trafics qu'ils veulent radiquer.
> 
> Dramatique d'tre "gouverns" par des incapables pareils... On dirait les ntres.


Si j'ai bien dchiffr le texte, au Quebec tu ne peux pas en faire pousser chez toi, mais tu peux en acheter dans des magasins.
(et la production est faite par des socits agres)

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des pays o on peut cultiver du cannabis pour sa consommation personnelle.
Mais la loi n'est pas toujours simple...
La majorit du cannabis pousse en appartement



> Loi change
> 
> Dans notre canton, le cannabis pousse comme des champignons  domicile, et plus particulirement depuis l'anne dernire. Les raisons? Depuis 2012, la loi permet d'avoir quatre plants pour autant que le THC  la substance active du cannabis  ne dpasse pas le seuil rendant euphorique (lire ci-contre). Mais voil, rares sont ces personnes qui se procurent du cannabis uniquement parce qu'elles le trouvent joli.
> 
> Paradoxe de la loi
> 
> La lgislation, il est vrai, renferme un curieux paradoxe. D'un ct, elle tolre, dans les cantons romands d'avoir chez soi du cannabis, et, de l'autre, la loi sur les stupfiants punit toujours la consommation.Ainsi,  cadence rgulire, les bulletins journaliers de la police diffusent des faits divers annonant des dcouvertes de cultures, voire de laboratoires  domicile, dans les caves ou les greniers. Pas plus tard que le 3 janvier dernier, la police a annonc avoir mis  jour une culture dans un appartement  Lancy et a saisi 685 grammes de marijuana et du matriel servant  faire pousser le chanvre  l'intrieur. Plus prcisment, une lampe  sodium, des filtres, un systme de ventilation, un transformateur, des engrais ainsi qu'un bouquin donnant tous les renseignements pour russir sa culture indoor. Comment la police a-t-elle mis  jour cette plantation? Tout simplement sur dnonciation du voisin, incommod par l'odeur


Cannabis. Du nouveau parmi les pays qui lont lgalis



> LEspagne
> 
> La production de cannabis est illgale en Espagne, mais une faille juridique dans la loi antitabac permet den consommer et den produire dans des lieux privs, ce qui a donn naissance aux  Cannabis club , des associations de consommateur/producteurs  but non lucratif. Ils seraient plus de 700 en Espagne avec des centaines de millier dadhrents.

----------


## Max

Salut

Un peu de HS



> Pourquoi la marijuana a la cote en bourse ?
> Le bnfice d'Aphria tmoigne de l'engouement pour le cannabis
> Le Canada devient le 2me pays du monde  lgaliser le cannabis et a va lui rapporter gros
> Le TTIP et la zone de libre change UE-USA ou comment brader notre dmocratie
> Ces entreprises qui attaquent des Etats en justice


Quand tu postes des rponses avec  chaque fois trois, quatre, cinq liens voire plus, tu crois vraiment que les gens cliquent sur chacun et se tapent l'intgralit des articles  ::roll::  ? Cela ne fait que polluer le "dbat" et te rendre encore plus illisible

----------


## Ryu2000

La lgalisation du cannabis est un gros succs au Canada !  :8-): 
Au Canada, la lgalisation du cannabis prend des allures de fte nationale



> La loi est entre en vigueur mercredi  minuit. Les files dattente devant les commerces se sont allonges, alors que les cours de Bourse des producteurs ont explos.


Canada : l'engouement pour le cannabis fait craindre un risque de pnurie



> Rue vers l'or vert. La premire journe de lgalisation du cannabis, mercredi, a t salue par des milliers d'amateurs qui ont patient pendant des heures, de l'Atlantique au Pacifique, pour pouvoir acheter leur premier paquet de marijuana lgale. Comme Ren Sylvain, 63 ans, plusieurs consommateurs de cannabis avaient dj tent leur chance mercredi, mais n'avaient finalement pas pu accder aux magasins de la Socit qubcoise du cannabis (SQDC) malgr plusieurs heures d'attente. Je suis arriv  15h, j'ai attendu cinq heures et  21h ils ont ferm les portes, et le monde tait en beau maudit (en colre, NDLR), tmoigne pour l'AFP ce retrait.


L je comprend pas pourquoi les gens d'en marche ne sont pas en train de prparer les lois pour qu'on puisse produire et vendre du cannabis en France...
Ils crer des taxes partout. (le Diesel commence  coter plus chre que l'essence, il va y avoir des pages pour entrer dans des grandes villes en voiture, il va peut tre y avoir une carte grise pour vlo, etc)
C'est comme a depuis le dbut :
En huit mois, le prsident Macron a cr huit nouveaux impts et taxes

On sait depuis longtemps qu'une lgalisation bien faite rapporterait des milliards par an.
La lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait 1,8 milliard d'euros  l'Etat

C'est l'austrit, on cherche  crer des taxes et diminuer les aides...
La lgalisation du cannabis serait intressante pour l'conomie.

Justin Trudeau et Macron sont similaire.
Macron pourrait faire un truc positif pendant ses 5 ans au pouvoir, mais il va certainement pas le faire...

----------


## Bubu017

Ce n'est pas tonnant. Quelque chose d'interdit devient lgal, du coup beaucoup en profite pour essayer ou fumer au grand jour.
Aprs, il faut voir les consquences au moins  moyen terme, et pour le coup le Canada va permettre d'apporter de l'eau  un moulin,  voir si a va tre celui des pro ou des anti.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas tonnant. Quelque chose d'interdit devient lgal, du coup beaucoup en profite pour essayer ou fumer au grand jour.


Le cannabis doit tre le seul produit qui peut entraner une telle chose.
Je ne vois pas quel autre lgalisation provoquerait le mme phnomne.

Par exemple si on lgalisait la viande clon, la viande nourrit aux hormones et aux antibiotiques, la viande lav  l'eau de javel, est-ce qu'il y aurait des queues devant les magasins ?
Si ils lgalisaient l'hrone, a m'tonnerait que les gens se bousculent pour en acheter...

Les canadiens savent que le cannabis est une drogue beaucoup moins dangereuse que des drogues comme le tabac, l'alcool ou le caf.

===
Bon sinon LREM bosse un tout petit peu sur la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, mais c'est lent et trs en retard par rapport au reste du monde.
Vrai/Faux : quel impact pour la lgalisation du cannabis ?



> La France y rflchit.
> 
> FAUX, mais Loin de nos cousins canadiens, jeudi, en France, le Snat a vot la mise en place dune amende forfaitaire (300 ) pour usage de cannabis, renforant la pnalisation des fumeurs.  Du fait de la complicit historique entre la France et Qubec, que le Canada soit un pays moderne, srieux, membre du G7 On aurait pu imaginer que lexemple canadien influence lHexagone, mais nous ny sommes pas du tout , regrette le psychiatre et addictologue Jean-Pierre Couteron, estimant que  la politique gouvernementale de prohibition a chou  protger la jeunesse .
> 
> *Le joint nest toutefois pas teint par tous les bouts. Son utilisation thrapeutique fait bel et bien lobjet dun dbat avanc. Un rapport du dput LREM Olivier Vran doit tre remis dici  la fin de lanne. Dans le mme temps, lAgence du mdicament a annonc la cration dun comit pour  valuer sa pertinence* .  L-dessus, on sattend  de vraies avances , prophtise Jean-Pierre Couteron. Mais l encore le dbat sera pre, y compris au sein du corps mdical.


Lindustrie du cannabis fera planer les marchs europens ?



> L'Europe est-elle en train de cder  l'euphorie boursire suscite par l'industrie du cannabis sur les marchs amricains? C'est le pari de Stenocare. Elle sera bientt la premire socit europenne spcialise dans ce nouvel or vert  tre cote  la bourse de Copenhague.


Tout ce qu'on fait les gens d'LREM c'est de mettre une taxe pour les consommateurs qui se font preuve et qui peuvent payer 300 :
Le Snat vote l'amende forfaitaire pour usage de stupfiants



> Nicole Belloubet, la Garde des Sceaux, a dfendu ce texte qui inscrit dans la loi une mesure annonce en janvier par le ministre de lIntrieur. Une mesure qui doit rpondre  laugmentation constante du nombre de consommateurs de cannabis (prs de 700.000 consommateurs quotidiens).
> 
>  Il est temps de poser avec courage et pragmatisme la question de la lgalisation contrle du cannabis 
> Cette mesure prvoit notamment la possibilit dune amende forfaitaire de 300 euros (250 en cas de paiement immdiat) pour le dlit dusage de stupfiants ainsi que le dlit de vente dalcool  des mineurs. Est galement concern par lextension de lamende forfaitaire le dlit de transport routier en violation des rgles relatives au chronotachygraphe (mouchard).

----------


## BenoitM

> Le cannabis doit tre le seul produit qui peut entraner une telle chose.
> Je ne vois pas quel autre lgalisation provoquerait le mme phnomne.


Le mariage homosexuel, l'euthanasie, ...  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le mariage homosexuel, l'euthanasie, ...


a c'est clairement pas bouscul pour le mariage pour tous...
Il y en a pas eu tant que a.
Une des principales raisons du mariage c'est la grossesse, a ne risque pas d'arriver aux homosexuels.
Mais mme les htrosexuels ne se bousculent pas pour se marier.
En France, le mariage perd du terrain
Mariages : la tendance  la baisse se confirme

En mme temps un mariage c'est pas un truc que tu rush.
Il y a eu des mauvaises ides comme un salon du mariage spciale pour les homosexuels et a n'a pas fonctionn. (c'tait un peu con de se passer des htrosexuels...)
Le premier Salon du mariage gay tourne au fiasco

===
Pour leuthanasie, il faut voir, mais a ne se rush pas non plus, il y a un gros dlai.
Belgique. Chaque jour, un Franais me demande leuthanasie
Ne ratez pas : "J'ai dcid de mourir"

=======
En France les boutiques CBD ont connu un peu du succs.
Le fulgurant succs du CBD, le  cannabis light 
En bonbons, en th ou en chocolat, le cannabis light fait un tabac

Il faut que la production de cannabis CBD augmente en France.
Ces agriculteurs qui veulent cultiver du cannabis thrapeutique
VIDEO. "Je travaille de faon 100% lgale" : un producteur de cannabis thrapeutique du Vaucluse rclame une loi

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a c'est clairement pas bouscul pour le mariage pour tous...
> *Il y en a pas eu tant que a*.


Et tu sors a d'o ? Tu connais les chiffres des mariages Homo raliss  travers le pays ? 





> Une des principales raisons du mariage c'est la grossesse, a ne risque pas d'arriver aux homosexuels.


Non, c'est la seule raison qui te parait intressante  toi. Encore une fois, tu es trs loin de penser comme la globalit des gens, merci de ne pas gnraliser ton point de vue au reste de la population.

Il y a encore pleins de gens qui se marient par amour, ou  la limite pour les impts / l'argent.

Le coup du mariage car avoir une grossesse sans tre mari c'est mal, a marche encore peut-tre chez les religieux pratiquant, mais sinon, la majorit s'en fou aujourd'hui. Tu peux faire des gosses sans mme jamais te marier.

Et tu le dis toi-mme, les homos ne pouvant tomber enceinte, si il y en a autant qui veulent se marier, ce n'est donc pas une histoire de grossesse, tu dmonte ton propre argument tout seul...

----------


## Ryu2000

Alors vite fait, parce que ce n'est pas le sujet et que je n'ai pas que a  foutre...
C'est un sujet qui ne mintresse pas du tout de toute faon.



> ETu connais les chiffres des mariages Homo raliss  travers le pays ?


Et toi ?
T'as des preuves que le mariage homosexuel est un grand succs ?
T'as les statistiques du divorces homosexuel aussi ?




> Il y a encore pleins de gens qui se marient par amour, ou  la limite pour les impts / l'argent.


J'ai dis qu'un des facteurs principaux tait... Je n'ai jamais dis que c'tait le seul motif de mariage.
Mais normalement mariage a va avec famille, famille a va avec enfant et c'est pas avec des relations homosexuels que tu vas mettre quelqu'un enceinte.




> les homos ne pouvant tomber enceinte, si il y en a autant qui veulent se marier


Mais il y en a pas tant qui veulent se marier...
Dj les htrosexuels ne battent pas pour se marier, c'est pareil chez les homosexuels.

Perso je pense que le mariage pour tous, c'est la premire tape d'un plan plus large qui finira avec PMA, GPA, usine pour bb, facilit d'adoption, etc.
a prendra peut tre des dcennies mais a risque de finir comme a si a continu.
Les dputs LREM s'charpent sur la PMA

===
Moi ce qui m'intresse vraiment c'est la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, mais surtout rcratif.
J'ai hte qu'en France on puisse produire du cannabis sans aucune limite sur le THC et a devrait finir par arriver.
Il y a du Rhum  55 et de lAbsinthe  69 dans les grandes surfaces et on ne reviendra jamais en arrire.
La balance bnfice / risque penche  fond du ct bnfice.
Le risque diminuerait en lgalisation et le bnfice exploserait (sauf pour les dealers...).

Aux USA il y a eu la prohibition, l'alcool tait interdit, ce qui a caus de grave problme.
C'tait beaucoup moins dangereux quand c'tait lgal.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Alors vite fait, parce que ce n'est pas le sujet et que je n'ai pas que a  foutre...


Oui tu as 15 autres fils  flooder, on sait :p





> C'est un sujet qui ne mintresse pas du tout de toute faon.


On sait aussi.





> Et toi ?
> T'as des preuves que le mariage homosexuel est un grand succs ?
> T'as les statistiques du divorces homosexuel aussi ?


Bah non, mais la diffrence, c'est que ce n'est pas moi qui vient affirmer ceci ou cela comme vrit absolue. C'est toi qui vient prcher la bonne parole, c'est  toi d'amener les preuves de ce que tu racontes. 

Ca fait 2/3 ans qu'on ne passe notre temps qu' dmonter tes intoxs, et non plus  dbattre comme on le faisait avant.





> Mais normalement mariage a va avec famille, famille a va avec enfant et c'est pas avec des relations homosexuels que tu vas mettre quelqu'un enceinte.


Normalement pour qui ? 

Je ne suis pas croyant et ma famille proche non plus (donc je n'ai pas le bagage catholique "traditionnel"), j'ai dj t mari (seulement  la mairie donc), et je n'ai jamais eu d'enfants. Il y a des gens qui ne souhaitent pas avoir d'enfants et qui se marient quand mme, ou qui ne peuvent avoir d'enfants et qui se marient quand mme (que cela soit chez les htros ou les homos). 

Et accessoirement, dans les pays o on est un peu moins rtrograde sur la question, il me semble que les lesbiennes peuvent se faire insminer donc homo ET enceinte, comme quoi, l'un n'empche pas l'autre...  





> Mais il y en a pas tant qui veulent se marier...
> Dj les htrosexuels ne battent pas pour se marier, c'est pareil chez les homosexuels.


Encore une fois, tu n'en sais rien, que le mariage se casse la gueule de manire gnrale, on est d'accord, maintenant tu ne sais pas comment cela se passe dans chaque sous-groupe, peut-tre que a se casse beaucoup la gueule chez les htros, mais que a marche bien chez les homos, ce qui fait un peu remonter les chiffres alors qu'en fait les stats du mariage pourrait tre encore pire, on ne sait pas. 

Donc quand tu ne sais pas, tu ne viens pas dire "a se passe comme a," "les chiffres pour les pommes disent a, alors a doit tre pareil pour les poires", etc. etc.

Et ce n'est pas valable que pour ce sujet, mais pour tous tes messages.

Quand on ne sait pas, on parle au conditionnel ou on ferme sa mouille.





> Perso je pense que le mariage pour tous, c'est la premire tape d'un plan plus large qui finira avec PMA, GPA, usine pour bb, facilit d'adoption, etc.
> a prendra peut tre des dcennies mais a risque de finir comme a si a continu..


Oui la grande thorie du complot, on le sait, tu en as dj parl X fois, on s'en fou, tous ces sujets sont compltements indpendants les uns des autres.





> Moi ce qui m'intresse vraiment c'est la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique, mais surtout rcratif.


Et on se demande toujours bien pourquoi, puisque tu prtends ne pas tre consommateur. Tu es mme plus pour la lgalisation que tous les consommateurs que je connais, qui en gnral, sont plus pour une dpnalisation qu'une lgalisation complte, jamais vu une propagande pareil chez les consommateurs, c'est dire...





> *J'ai hte* qu'en France on puisse produire du cannabis sans aucune limite sur le THC et a devrait finir par arriver.


Pourquoi ? Puisque tu ne consommes pas. Juste pour ouvrir ton champs et gagner ta vie sur le dos de pauvres toxicomanes ou des malades ? Bravo l'esprit !  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Du pain, des jeux (TV ???), de la drogue ... Rendons les gens plus docile pour les manipuler c'est bien  ::evilred::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du pain, des jeux (TV ???), de la drogue ...


Que le cannabis soit lgal ou pas a ne change rien...
Beaucoup de gens regardent Hanouna.
Beaucoup des gens sont sous antidpresseur (la France tait le premier consommateur pendant un moment  ce qu'il parait).
Il y en a qui se dopent pour supporter le travail.
 Alcool, drogue et mdicaments sapparentent  des instruments de travail 

Lavertissement des chercheurs : Notre vie aquatique baigne dans une soupe dantidpresseurs

Il y a plein de choses lgales beaucoup plus dangereux que le cannabis...
Et des jeunes consomment des drogues encore plus dangereuse que le tabac.
Paris: le GHB responsable de 10 comas et 1 mort depuis fin 2017

=====
La lgalisation du cannabis en France diminuerait le risque, il y aurait plus de suivi, la qualit serait meilleure.
Le consommateur aurait plus d'informations, il connatrai la varit, le mode de culture (extrieur/intrieur, terreau/hydroponie/aroponie, organique/non organique), le taux de THC et d'autres molcules.

Ce serait mieux pour le consommateur parce que pour l'instant il est contraint de ctoyer un dealer et il ne sait pas ce qu'il achte, si il achte de la rsine marocaine il peut y avoir n'importe quoi dedans, le produit peut potentiellement tre coup  chaque fois qu'il passe par un intermdiaire.

Il est possible que la lgalisation du cannabis fasse diminuer le nombre de consommateurs. (vu que plein de jeunes arrteront de trouver a cool, puisqu'il n'y aura plus d'interdit  braver)

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a beaucoup d'actualits en ce moment :
Au Canada, le cannabis frachement lgalis est en rupture de stock



> Seulement 10 jours aprs la lgalisation du cannabis, le Canada fait face  une pnurie. Des boutiques sont obliges de fermer plusieurs jours par semaine pour grer la demande des consommateurs.


"Mon fils de 7 ans va avoir une vie presque normale" : le cannabis thrapeutique est dsormais autoris au Royaume-Uni



> Au Royaume-Uni, 75% de la population taient favorables au cannabis sur ordonnance. C'est fait. Depuis jeudi 1er novembre, les mdecins peuvent prescrire des mdicaments drivs du cannabis pour traiter certaines maladies.


Cannabis : "En France, il ne faut pas se leurrer, il n'y aura pas la dcision de lgaliser"



> Alors que les mdecins britanniques ont depuis jeudi 1er novembre le droit de prescrire des produits drivs du cannabis pour traiter certaines maladies comme l'pilepsie, la France reste sur son modle rpressif. "En France, il ne faut pas se leurrer, il n'y aura pas la dcision de lgaliser", assure le docteur William Lowenstein, addictologue et prsident de SOS addictions.
> 
> Les espoirs "sont sur le cannabis thrapeutique. On peut faire les choses srieusement que ce soit pour les enfants pileptiques, que ce soit pour *diminuer la consommation de mdicaments des sniors*, que ce soit pour aider beaucoup de gens dans leur confort au quotidien".
> 
> Le docteur William Lowenstein voque galement un "espoir de levier conomique". *L'conomie du cannabis reprsenterait pour les agriculteurs, "150 000  200 000 emplois, que ce soit dans la Creuse ou ailleurs", dit-il et "vraisemblablement une possibilit d'conomiser ou de gagner deux milliards d'euros".*


Pourquoi le cannabis n'est-il pas lgalis en France ?



> La principale raison, c'est peut-tre que ce n'est pas populaire. D'aprs un sondage Ifop (juin 2018) seuls la moiti des Franais sont favorables  une lgalisation encadre par l'Etat comme au Canada. Alors videmment les politiques hsitent  s'investir dans ce dbat.  Et puis le cannabis est clairement une question culturelle.  
> 
> L'usage du vin est entretenu depuis des sicles par l'glise, dans le cadre de la clbration des messe. Aujourd'hui c'est mme devenu un patrimoine  dfendre alors que pour le cannabis. nous avons les lois parmi les plus rpressives au monde.


Peut tre qu'un jour le cannabis Franais deviendra galement un patrimoine  dfendre, mais on en est encore loin...
En tout cas la rpression ne fonctionne pas, la loi est rpressive et pourtant les jeunes franais sont les plus gros consommateurs de cannabis en Europe.
Normalement LREM devrait tre sur le coup ! Si le gouvernement lgalisait les mdicaments  base de cannabis et/ou le cannabis mdical et/ou le cannabis rcratif il pourrait crer de nouvelles taxes, c'est quand la passion d'LREM de crer des taxes !

Cannabis : il faut rguler l'usage du cannabidiol



> C'est une substance active du cannabis qui n'est pas interdite, mais pas autorise non plus : le cannabidiol est en vogue. Epliepsie, troubles mentaux, usage rcratif... Potentiellement, ses usages sont nombreux, mais comportent aussi des risques. L'Etat pourrait gagner  le classer comme substance vnneuse non interdite, estime le psychiatre Nicolas Authier, professeur  l'Universit Clermont Auvergne.


La Russie s'insurge contre la lgalisation du cannabis au Canada



> "En torpillant consciemment le rgime international de contrle des stupfiants, le gouvernement canadien cre le plus grand march des drogues du monde, qui malgr toutes les affirmations et les mesures envisages visant  prvenir l'exportation de cannabis hors des frontires nationales, provoquera certainement une hausse considrable de son trafic vers d'autres tats, y compris ceux qui respectent strictement l'esprit et la lettre des conventions", a dplor le ministre russe des Affaires trangres.


Le cannabis va sortir de la liste des psychotropes et va rejoindre l'alcool, le tabac, le caf, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

Encore une fois, il y a beaucoup de news autour du cannabis aujourd'hui.

Dj il y a une nouvelle taxe :
Cannabis : lAssemble adopte la cration dune amende forfaitaire



> *LAssemble nationale a vot dans la soire du vendredi 23 novembre la cration dune amende forfaitaire de 200 euros pour sanctionner lusage illicite de stupfiants*, jusqualors rprim uniquement par une peine de prison et une forte amende, peu souvent prononces. Larticle, adopt par les dputs par 28 voix contre 14 lors de lexamen en premire lecture du projet de rforme de la justice, entend ainsi rpondre  laugmentation constante du nombre de consommateurs de cannabis : 5 millions en 2017, dont 700 000 usagers quotidiens, selon les chiffres officiels.


Bon il y a des bons cts, on drangera moins la justice et la police pour rien.

Il ny a jamais eu autant de consommateurs rguliers de cannabis en France



> Alors que le gouvernement repousse depuis maintenant prs de six mois lannonce du  plan national de mobilisation contre les addictions 2018-2022 , cens dfinir les stratgies  dployer en matire de tabac, dalcool et de cannabis ces quatre prochaines annes, le baromtre 2017 confirme lchec de lapproche franaise en matire de cannabis. Signe de laccessibilit, de la disponibilit et donc de la banalisation de ce produit pourtant illicite : *si un Franais sur huit (12,7 %) avait tir sur un joint au moins une fois dans sa vie en 1992, cette proportion est passe  un sur quatre (23,6 %) en 2000 et  prs dun sur deux (44,8 %) en 2017*.


L on constate l'efficacit de la rpression.

Cannabis: La mairie de Villeurbanne lance un dbat citoyen pour faire voluer la loi



> Pour limiter le trafic sur son territoire, cette commune, o quelque 60 points de deal sont recenss, a, comme bien dautres, renforc les effectifs de la police municipale et dvelopp le systme de vidoprotection.  Mais nous ne faisons que gratter le vernis. Cela ne rsout pas la cause de ce problme,  savoir le trafic, qui est une comptence de lEtat , explique llu, c*onstatant lchec de la lgislation en vigueur sur le cannabis.* Un produit parfaitement illicite, dont la consommation et la rpression sont pnalement rprhensibles. Et pourtant.
> 
>  Discuter sans tabou  et tudier toutes les options
> Selon une rcente tude, presque un Franais sur deux, gs de 18  64 ans, indiquait en 2017 avoir dj consomm du cannabis.  Lide,  travers cette concertation, nest pas de le banaliser, mais den discuter sans tabou car de toute vidence la prohibition ne suffit pas , souligne Jonathan Bocquet, adjoint  la jeunesse et  la vie tudiante.
> 
> Ds le mois de dcembre et pendant deux mois, chacun, Villeurbannais ou non, sera invit  sexprimer sur ce sujet,  travers une plateforme de contribution Web. En janvier, deux Facebook Live seront proposs par la municipalit et deux tables rondes runissant des experts (juristes, sociologues, urbanistes, mdecins) seront organises  lHtel de ville.  *Ce doit tre effectivement un dbat sans tabou et sans anglisme, o toutes les options pourront tre abordes. La poursuite de la prohibition, avec de nouvelles solutions  trouver pour faire respecter la loi, la dpnalisation ou la lgalisation* , ajoute Didier Vullierme.


Ile-de-France : les trafiquants de cannabis ont gnr prs de 2 M de chiffre daffaires



> Tout commence le 22 mars 2016 lorsque Mamadou svade du commissariat de Plaisir. Le jeune homme venait dtre interpell par les policiers de la ville, qui le souponnait dalimenter le quartier du Valibout en rsine de cannabis. La SD reprend lenqute pour tenter de mieux cerner ses activits qui semblent beaucoup plus vastes que lhorizon de son quartier dorigine.
> 
> Lhomme, localis  Chevilly-Larue (Val-de-Marne) avec sa compagne, est trs prudent. Il change rgulirement de voiture et de tlphone. Il frquente un bar  chicha de Saint-Denis (Seine-Saint-Denis), voyage en Espagne et dans le nord de lEurope. Les fonctionnaires de la sret se font aider par leurs collgues de la police judiciaire de Versailles lorsquils comprennent que ce rseau se fournit au Maroc, via lEspagne, et au Benelux.


Normalement les types d'LREM devraient comprendre qu'il y a de l'argent  se faire en lgalisant... a tuerait le trafic en plus. (le trafic d'alcool et de tabac est relativement faible en France, car ces drogues sont lgales).

====================================
EDIT :
Aucune raison de s'opposer au cannabis thrapeutique, selon le Comit thique et cancer



> L'instance consultative "n'a pu identifier d'effet nfaste avr assez srieux pour s'opposer  une semblable pratique par des personnes adultes atteintes dune maladie grave, potentiellement mortelle et qui dclarent en tirer bnfice". 
> Le Comit thique et cancer, une instance consultative, n'a pas trouv de raison de s'opposer  l'usage du cannabis par des adultes atteints d'une maladie grave qui disent en tirer un bnfice, mme si ce bnfice n'est pas dmontr de faon rigoureuse.
> 
> Une patiente compare l'interdiction  "un refus de soin". Une patiente atteinte d'un cancer, qui affirme que la consommation de ce produit la soulage de douleurs intenses et chroniques et de ses nauses, avait saisi le Comit en l'interrogeant sur le caractre thique ou non de l'interdiction du cannabis dans un contexte thrapeutique. 
> 
> Elle compare l'interdiction actuelle  "un refus de soins", indique mardi le Comit prsid par le professeur Axel Kahn, gnticien et prsident honoraire de l'universit Paris-Descartes. 
> 
> Le Comit recommande de ne pas le fumer. Malgr les "donnes encore insuffisantes" sur les effets thrapeutiques du cannabis, le Comit s'est attach  dterminer s'il existe des raisons thiques de s'opposer  la consommation de cannabis par des malades qui s'en disent soulags. "*Aucun des arguments possiblement en dfaveur d'une telle consommation ne lui est apparu de nature  continuer de l'interdire*", estime-t-il.

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre qu'en 2020 des malades en France vont se faire prescrire des mdicaments  base de cannabis (sous la forme de glules, de tisanes ou pour  vapoter ).
Le cannabis thrapeutique bientt autoris en France ?



> Dans quelques mois, certains patients pourraient se voir prescrire en France du cannabis pour soulager les maux lis  leurs maladies. *C'est ce qu'a recommand ce jeudi un comit d'experts mandat par l'Agence du mdicament*. Pour ce comit compos de 13 personnalits neutres du monde de la sant, l'utilisation du cannabis dans le cadre mdical est pertinente. *Un avis que partage la ministre de la Sant Agns Buzyn, qui s'est dj exprime  ce sujet.*
> 
> Le cannabis  usage thrapeutique est dj autoris dans 22 pays europens, comme l'Allemagne, les Pays-Bas ou l'Italie, mais aussi dans 33 tats amricains, le Canada, l'Uruguay, le Lesotho (le seul en Afrique) ou l'Australie. *Il est mme possible de s'en procurer sans ordonnance mdicale en Espagne ou aux Pays-Bas*.
> 
> (...)
> Un traitement qui ne devrait toutefois pas tre disponible avant fin 2019 et l'ventuelle modification de la loi lie  la plante. *De nombreux dtails restent encore  rgler, comme l'ventuel remboursement du cannabis thrapeutique, les lieux o les patients pourront se le procurer, ou encore qui pourra le prescrire*. En attendant, les malades qui utilisent dj ce traitement vont devoir continuer  vivre dans l'illgalit.


Doucement la France rattrape un peu son retard dans ce domaine.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Le cannabis thrapeutique c'est bien... court terme. Ce qu'il faut, ce sont de vrais mdicaments, avec des principes actifs isols pour limiter les effets de bord, et des dosages maitriss. Imaginez si on prescrivait de l'corce de cinchona plutot que la quinine, de l'corce de saule plutot que l'aspirine...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le cannabis thrapeutique c'est bien... court terme. Ce qu'il faut, ce sont de vrais mdicaments


lol !
Les "vrais" mdicaments comme vous dites ont des tas d'effets secondaires dangereux. (mme le paracetamol est dangereux)
Quand quelqu'un a une maladie grave il est dans un engrenage : ce mdicament produit cet effet secondaire, alors on va vous donner un second mdicament qui va masquer les effets secondaires du premier mdicament" et aprs le second mdicament produit des effets secondaires et a fait une boucle,  la fin le malade doit prendre 18 mdicaments par jour et a devient un lgume qui rapporte beaucoup  l'industrie pharmaceutique et qui cote cher  la scurit sociale.

De toute faon avec le cannabis thrapeutique ils vont faire des glules, donc il y aura vos "vrais" mdicaments...

====
Et sinon :
Le Luxembourg veut autoriser le cannabis  usage rcratif



> Le Luxembourg veut dpnaliser la production et l'usage "rcratif" du cannabis pour les adultes, selon l'accord de coalition sign aujourd'hui par les partenaires du nouveau gouvernement dirig par le libral Xavier Bettel. "Une lgislation portant sur le cannabis rcratif sera labore", peut-on lire dans cet accord paraph par le parti libral, le parti socialiste et le parti cologiste luxembourgeois.

----------


## el_slapper

> lol !
> Les "vrais" mdicaments comme vous dites ont des tas d'effets secondaires dangereux. (mme le paractamol est dangereux)(.../...)


A partir du moment ou il y a un effet, il y a un effet secondaire. Il m'arrive de soigner mes gros rhumes avec de la dcoction de racines de gentianes, a marche trs bien, mais outre le fait que le gout est immonde(on a l'impression de boire du bois), les effets secondaires sont non ngligeables(pour faire simple : a tire sur le cur, mieux vaut ne pas tre cardiaque ou puis, sinon...).

Les mdicaments permettent de mieux cibler et doser l'effet, c'est tout. L'effet secondaire, lui est toujours l, que le vecteur de la molcule soit une plante ou un glule. Pour reprendre l'exemple de MiaowZedong, si je me fait de la dcoction d'corce de saule, j'aurais les mmes effets secondaires que l'aspirine(i.e. j'ai intrt  ne pas avoir l'estomac vide. J'ai commis l'erreur, une fois. Pas deux. bobo  ::aie::  )

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon de toute faon il va y avoir des mdicaments synthtiques  base de CBD... Donc serez content, l'industrie pharmaceutique va pouvoir bricoler des trucs avec des principes actifs isol comme vous aimez bien.
Mais consommer du cannabis via un vaporisateur, a n'aurait pas fait trop de mal  ceux qui souffrent d'une maladie grave... (D'aprs les tmoignages les patients ne s'en plaignent pas... Ils trouvent qu'il y a moins d'effets secondaires avec le cannabis qu'avec les alternatives)

Dans plein de pays on se fait pas chier comme a...
On prescris du cannabis directement aux malades, et il y a bonne synergie entre les molcules prsentes dans la fleur, que les humains n'arriveront peut-tre jamais  comprendre.

Cannabis : le joint dpass par le vaporisateur ?



> Amine Benyamina, addictologue  lhpital Paul-Brousse de Villejuif (Val-de-Marne), confirme que si on ne peut pas se passer dherbe, la vaporisation se rvle  moins nocive  :  Tous les produits issus de la combustion sont  viter. Avec ce procd, on vite le tabac, qui contient plus de 4 000 substances, la plupart toxiques. Ils ont raison de lutiliser, conclut-il. *Cette technique est mme indique dans le chanvre thrapeutique* .


===
L'industrie pharmaceutique c'est quand mme les responsables des scandales Mdiator, Distilbne, Vioxx, Dpakine, Fentanyl, nouvelle formule de Levothyrox, etc. 
a leur arrivent souvent de vendre des produits qu'ils savent dangereux.
Et encore on a de la chance aux USA c'est Adderall, Ritalin, etc.

En tout cas c'est plutt positif que la France avance un peu dans la lgalisation du cannabis.
Mme si a commence en 2020 avec des glules  base de CBD...

----------


## Jipt

> A partir du moment ou il y a un effet, il y a un effet secondaire. Il m'arrive de soigner mes gros rhumes avec de la dcoction de racines de gentianes,


Les rhumes en gnral on les sent venir 24 h  l'avance (enfin, moi, avec l'habitude, je reconnais un certain tat : nez qui pique qui me fait dire que "demain tu seras enrhum"), donc tu attaques direct avec de la tisane de thym bien charge, plusieurs fois, et normalement a passe.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'effet secondaire, lui est toujours l, que le vecteur de la molcule soit une plante ou un glule. Pour reprendre l'exemple de MiaowZedong, si je me fait de la dcoction d'corce de saule, j'aurais les mmes effets secondaires que l'aspirine(i.e. j'ai intrt  ne pas avoir l'estomac vide. J'ai commis l'erreur, une fois. Pas deux. bobo  )


Et encore, avec les plantes tu consommes d'autres substances qui ne t'intressent pas. Pour l'corce de saule,  ma connaissance, c'est juste un mauvais got, mais pour le cinchona tu consommes en mme temps la quinine et la quinidine (cette dernire n'a aucun effet anti-malaria) et tu subis beaucoup plus d'effets secondaires qu'avec de la quinine isole (effets secondaires qui peuvent tre trs graves: arrt cardiaque notamment).

Dans le cas du cannabis, il y a au moins 113 cannabinodes, dont certains qui peuvent t'envoyer en psychiatrie (ne dites pas le contraire, j'en connais  qui c'est arriv), d'autres qui prsentent des risques cardiaques, etc. Il est insens de tout prendre, avec des dosages semi-alatoires (car deux plantes issues de la mme rcolte n'auront pas exactement le mme dosage, ne parlons mme pas de rcoltes diffrentes) quand il te faut une seule de ces molcules.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les pharmaciens zurichois aimeraient pouvoir vendre du cannabis



> Vendre de la marijuana en pharmacie, tel est le souhait des pharmaciens de la ville de Zurich. Ils entendent ainsi lutter contre le march noir mais aussi jouer un rle de conseil et de prvention auprs des consommateurs de cannabis.
> L'poque de la prohibition est termine, estiment les pharmaciens zurichois. La NZZ publie vendredi la prise de position de leur association, qui regroupe plus d'une centaines d'enseignes en ville de Zurich.
> 
> Les pharmaciens veulent ainsi prendre le train en marche dans un contexte o il y a des tentatives de lgaliser les drogues douces, sous certaines conditions, se disant clairement en faveur d'une rgulation du cannabis.
> 
> Prudence de PharmaSuisse
> *Son utilisation  des fins thrapeutiques et mdicale doit tre dcriminalise dans un premier temps, puis c'est la consommation rcrative qui doit l'tre, crit l'association.*
> 
> De son ct, PharmaSuisse, la fatire des pharmacies, se montre plus sceptique que ses collgues zurichois. Si elle soutient la vente contrle de cannabis  fin thrapeutique, elle attend en revanche les rsultats d'tudes scientifiques sur les bienfaits rels pour la sant publique d'une vente de chanvre rcratif.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'OMS RECOMMANDE DE RECLASSER LE CANNABIS COMME SUBSTANCE MOINS NOCIVE



> Dans le dtail,* l'OMS recommande que la plante et sa rsine, selon leur teneur en ttrahydrocannabinol (le principe actif, aussi appel THC), soient dsormais placs dans la catgorie la moins dangereuse*. Les extraits et les teintures de cannabis, actuellement dans l'chelon I, seraient quant  eux considrs comme des prparations pharmaceutiques contenant du THC, et passeraient dans la Catgorie III. 
> 
> Concernant les molcules prsentes dans le cannabis, ou drives de cette plante, l'Organisation conseille de modifier les chelons du Dronabinol (un mdicament  base de cannabinodes synthtiques) et du THC, afin de faciliter leur usage mdical.

----------


## Ryu2000

Alors le plan c'est :
- Lgaliser le cannabis
- Le vendre au mme prix que les dealers
* le trafic disparatrait
* le nombre de consommateurs augmenterait peut-tre un tout petit peu
- Attendre que le trafic ait bien disparu
- Augmenter les taxes
- Faire de la prvention et de l'accompagnement pour rduire le nombre de consommateurs
* le nombre de consommateurs devrait diminuer

Ils disent comme moi : "*la lgalisation serait plus rentable conomiquement et plus efficace pour lutter contre le trafic et diminuer la consommation*" / "*Le cot social en cas de lgalisation serait bien infrieur du fait de la diminution des dpenses lies  la rpression et des nouvelles recettes publiques issues des taxes sur la vente de drogue*".

La lgalisation a tellement d'aspects positifs, je ne comprend pas pourquoi aucun gouvernement franais ne l'a encore lgalis.
C'est hyper louche. Il doit y avoir des arrangements secrets entre la France et le Maroc ou une connerie du genre, mais ya forcment un truc.
Je vois aucun ct ngatif  la lgalisation, a rapporterait beaucoup d'argent, a ferait faire des conomies, a crerait de l'emploi, a tuerait le trafic,  long terme a ferait diminuer la consommation.

Le fait que le cannabis soit illgal en France, doit bien profiter  quelqu'un, mais je vois pas  qui  part les trafiquants.



> Florence Lamblin, lue EELV de Paris, mise en examen dans un trafic de drogue

----------


## Ryu2000

Il va y avoir un tude de spray sur un petit chantillon de gens qui ont de graves maladies.
Ce mardi dans La Provence : le cannabis mdical bientt test  Marseille



> Pour la premire fois en France, une tude, finance par le centre dexcellence Dhune et lassociation France-Parkinson, sera mene conjointement,  lAP-HM, par le service de neurologie et de pathologie du mouvement, dirig par le Pr Jean-Philippe Azoulay, sous la coordination clinique du Pr Alexandre Eusebio, avec Christelle Baunez, directrice de recherches au CNRS et directrice adjointe de lInstitut de neurosciences de La Timone, et le service du Pr Blin. *Une trentaine de patients (mais galement des volontaires sains et non-fumeurs) vont tre recruts pour des tests  La Timone*.

----------


## Ryu2000

La Grce mise sur l'industrie du cannabis (il faut tre prt pour la saison touristique) :
En Grce, un distributeur automatique de cannabis



> C'est "une premire en Grce. D'ici  la semaine prochaine, il sera oprationnel et toute personne intresse pourra acheter des fleurs de cannabis", a affirm  l'AFP Grigoris Morakos, un reprsentant d'Hempoil, une socit cre en 2016 et spcialise dans la vente de cannabis industriel (CBD) bio.
> 
> Install devant un magasin de la chane Hempoil en collaboration avec la socit italienne de production Terre di cannabis, ce distributeur devrait fournir aux consommateurs des doses d'"un  trois grammes de fleurs de cannabis, 'bud cannabis', d'un cot de 10  15 euros/gramme", a prcis Grigoris Morakos.
> 
> Le distributeur de cannabis (du Sativa L ou chanvre cultiv) vise surtout "la saison touristique qui va bientt commencer", a-t-il soulign.
> (...)
> En novembre dernier, les autorits ont dlivr les premiers permis de cultiver du cannabis  usage mdical: ils ont t attribus  deux socits, Biomecann et Bioprocann, dont le sige se trouve respectivement  Larissa et  Corinthe, tandis que des socits surtout canadiennes et israliennes avaient exprim leur intrt.
> 
> Douze autres projets, reprsentant 185 millions d'euros d'investissements, sont en attente d'autorisation, selon les experts. *La Grce mise sur cette industrie qui pourrait crer de nouveaux emplois* tant donn son climat et l'ensoleillement, considrs comme trs favorables  la culture du cannabis. La police dcouvre d'ailleurs frquemment des plantations illgales dans la campagne grecque.

----------


## Ryu2000

La production de cannabis thrapeutique teste en Creuse, sur le plateau de Millevaches



> Nous avons des agriculteurs prts  cultiver, un labo pour le transformer et des investisseurs trangers  affirmait en dcembre dernier ric Correia. Le dput Jean-Baptiste Moreau lui a embot le pas et uvre  prsent auprs de Matignon et du Parlement pour faire de la Creuse un dpartement test. Il y a quelques jours, le Snat votait les premires dispositions assouplissant la lgislation pour permettre les premiers essais.
> 
> Jouany et ses associs ont investi dans du matriel de pointe pour se donner toutes les chances de russite et rester dans les clous de la lgislation.  Cette anne, nous nous concentrons sur la slection des meilleures varits et des meilleurs pieds dans le cadre dune phase de slection gntique. Nous voulons crer notre propre varit lite  bouturer, rpondant prcisment aux critres franais .
> 
> Et cette slection a visiblement bien dmarr puisque des centaines de plants ont t cultives depuis quelques semaines avec beaucoup de succs. Les premiers semis atteignent  prsent une taille de quelques dizaines de centimtres.
> 
>  leur apoge, les plantes peuvent atteindre 2 ou 3 mtres de hauteur.  terme,  les plantes seront commercialises entires. Nous ne commercialiserons pas spcifiquement les fleurs car cest interdit en France. Notre objectif, avec ces tests, cest dtre prts et oprationnels ds que la lgislation aura volu. Cest une faon de se faire la main. En attendant, les tests sont suivis par la Chambre dagriculture et des visites seront organises , prcise Jouany.
> 
> Historiquement, on a limpression de vivre un retour aux sources puisque la Creuse tait, il y a un sicle, le plus gros dpartement producteur de chanvre en France. *Il se pourrait donc que dici peu, le futur creusois retrouve des airs dantan*.


Lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique : tous les voyants au vert ?



> *Patients, mdecins et citoyens franais sont majoritairement favorables  l'autorisation du cannabis thrapeutique*. Aprs un dbat au Snat ce mardi, ce sont donc les lus qui se penchent sur la question. *Un "premier grand pas" salu par de nombreux addictologues.*
> (...)
> Quoi quil en soit, il est dsormais clair que la question nest plus un tabou. Au contraire, si elle tait  lordre du jour au Snat, cela fait bien longtemps que la socit civile et les professionnels du secteur en dbattent. *Ainsi, plus de 82 % des Franais sont favorables  une utilisation du chanvre dans un cadre mdical selon une tude ralise en juillet 2018 pour Terra Nova et Echo Citoyen*. Une opinion dautant plus forte chez les patients. Prsente lors dune confrence de presse  la veille du dbat dans lhmicycle, Mado Gilanton, la porte-parole du collectif Espoir (im)patient, dcrit mme une "urgence". "Aujourdhui les patients se rendent compte que le cannabis  vise thrapeutique est utile", explique-t-elle, rappelant quils deviennent " la merci des marchs". "Aujourdhui on fait notre propre mdecine, ce qui est toujours un danger."

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis: Des dputs de plusieurs bords prnent une lgalisation contrle



> Dans une proposition de loi, transmise ce mardi  la presse, des dputs de quatre groupes politiques, dont des  marcheurs , emmens par Franois-Michel Lambert (Liberts et territoires), prnent une  lgalisation contrle  du cannabis.
> 
> *La constitution dun monopole pour la production et la vente du cannabis par la cration dune socit nationale, la SECA (Socit dexploitation du Cannabis), permettra de rguler la production et la vente tout en contrlant la consommation* , estiment ces dputs, parmi lesquels Delphine Bagarry, Annie Chapelier, Hubert Julien-Laferrire, Pierre-Alain Raphan et Ccile Rilhac, cinq lus de La Rpublique en marche (LREM).
> 
> *La politique de forte rpression est un chec complet* , a dclar Franois-Michel Lambert, un ancien de LREM issu des rangs cologistes et porte-parole de lUDE (Union des dmocrates et des cologistes). Le cannabis  peut sapparenter  de lalcool ou du tabac sur les enjeux de toxicomanie ​, a-t-il estim.
> 
> La vente, par les buralistes, serait interdite aux mineurs. Un arrt du ministre de la Sant fixerait le taux autoris de THC, principale substance psychoactive de la plante. Et *le produit des taxes sur le cannabis pourrait tre pour partie  consacr aux politiques de prvention et de rduction des risques*, notamment en direction des jeunes et des populations vulnrables .


L'acadmie nationale de pharmacie n'est pas contente :
Cannabis thrapeutique: une appellation abusive, selon l'Acadmie de pharmacie
C'est le seul pays o cette appellation pose problme...
Il y a 33 tats aux USA qui utilisent le terme "medical cannabis" :
Medical cannabis in the United States
33 Legal Medical Marijuana States and DC

----------


## Neckara

> L'acadmie nationale de pharmacie n'est pas contente :
> Cannabis thrapeutique: une appellation abusive, selon l'Acadmie de pharmacie
> C'est le seul pays o cette appellation pose problme...


Et tu ne vas pas prendre la peine de nous expliquer pourquoi, d'aprs l'Acadmie de pharmacie, cette appellation serait abusive ?

C'est quand mme extra-ordinaire de rfuter un argument avec un appel  la popularit, sans mme regarder le-dit argument !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu ne vas pas prendre la peine de nous expliquer pourquoi, d'aprs l'Acadmie de pharmacie, cette appellation serait abusive ?


Ben c'est vident : pour eux tout ce qui ne vient pas de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est moins bien.
"Nia nia nia c'est pas aussi bien qu'un mdicament", voil ce qu'elle dit en gros l'acadmie de pharmacie...

Au pire on a qu'a lgaliser le cannabis thrapeutique tout de suite, l'industrie pharmaceutique ne devrait rien avoir  redire, vu qu'il n'y a pas "thrapeutique" dans le nom. (et a rapporterait +++  l'tat)

Au Canada on dirait pas que leur acadmie de pharmacie est venue faire chier :
Le cannabis mdicinal de plus en plus populaire



> Pour contourner le problme, il a choisi de se tourner vers le cannabis thrapeutique. Il a obtenu une ordonnance, qui lui a ouvert la porte  un choix de plus de 160 fournisseurs (la SQDC en compte 6). Il a aussi obtenu le droit de cultiver lui-mme ses plants, ce qui est autrement interdit au Qubec.
> 
> Mme si le cannabis est beaucoup plus accessible depuis sa lgalisation le 17 octobre dernier, le nombre de Canadiens qui dtiennent une ordonnance pour en consommer  des fins mdicinales continue de crotre.

----------


## Neckara

> Ben c'est vident : pour eux tout ce qui ne vient pas de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est moins bien.
> "Nia nia nia c'est pas aussi bien qu'un mdicament", voil ce qu'elle dit en gros l'acadmie de pharmacie...


Tu n'as donc lu que le titre de ta source ?




> Deux molcules contenues dans le cannabis, le ttrahydrocannabinol (THC)  et le cannabidiol (CBD) fournissent les principes actifs de  mdicaments, de mme que la morphine extraite du pavot,  compare-t-elle.
> 
> Pour autant, mme si la morphine ou la codine entrent dans la  composition de mdicaments, l'opium ''thrapeutique'' n'existe pas.  L'Acadmie de mdecine souligne encore que le statut de mdicament  dpend d'un processus rigoureux de contrle, d'analyse des risques et  de validation et juge que toute appellation ''mdicale'' ou  ''thrapeutique'' applique  un produit n'ayant pas suivi ce long  processus rglementaire, est abusive et illicite.


En gros le produit brut ne peut tre thrapeutique ou un mdicament, ce qui n'empchera pas d'utiliser ses principes actifs au sein de mdicaments, mais ce de manire contrle.
Par exemple, l'aspirine est un mdicament, lcorce de saule blanc n'en est pas un.


Aprs, tu sembles toi-mme admettre que le cannabis n'est pas un mdicament. S'il n'est pas un mdicament, il ne peut tre thrapeutique, presque par dfinition.


Ensuite soit un peu honnte, tu n'en as rien  faire du cannabis dit thrapeutique, tu veux juste pouvoir fumer.
Si le but n'tait que purement thrapeutique, il n'y aurait pas ncessit de le fumer, et juste  utiliser un mdicament bas sur ses principes actifs (diminuant par ailleurs les effets secondaires).
C'est  dire que la question ne porterait pas sur la lgalisation du produit dans un cadre donn, mais de la lgalisation de certains de ses principes actifs dans les mdicament, or tu ne te concentres bien que sur la premire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu n'as donc lu que le titre de ta source ?


J'avais lu un autre article sur le sujet, mais j'allais pas en parler parce que a ne mritait pas.
Mais du coup plus tard il y a eu une news plus intressante et du coup a allait.




> Par exemple, l'aspirine est un mdicament, lcorce de saule blanc n'en est pas un.


En attendant il n'y a que l'acadmie pharmaceutique franaise qui fait chier avec le mot "thrapeutique"...
Dans plein de pays c'est lgalis et personne fait chier sur la terminologie !




> Aprs, tu sembles toi-mme admettre que le cannabis n'est pas un mdicament.


Je rpte ce qu'un type de l'acadmie de pharmacie avait dit...




> Ensuite soit un peu honnte, tu n'en as rien  faire du cannabis dit thrapeutique, tu veux juste pouvoir fumer.


Non, mais je voudrais cultiver, a n'a rien a voir. 
J'attend qu'il soit lgal de crer son entreprise pour produire et vendre du cannabis. (la France est tellement en retard...)
Je prfrerais cultiver du rcratif sans limite sur le THC, mais si on pouvait dj cultiver des varits CBD avec quasiment pas de THC ce serait quand mme intressant.




> Si le but n'tait que purement thrapeutique, il n'y aurait pas ncessit de le fumer, et juste  utiliser un mdicament bas sur ses principes actifs


Dans plein de pays les patients consomment directement les ttes, il n'y a pas besoin de faire des glules ou quoi que ce soit...
L'industrie pharmaceutique est trop puissante en France, c'est  cause d'elle, si les cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif mettent du temps  tre lgaliser.

Il y a beaucoup plus de gens qui consomment du cannabis thrapeutique sous ordonnance, que des gens qui consomment des mdicaments  base de cannabis, donc on connait beaucoup mieux les effets secondaire du cannabis thrapeutique que des mdicaments...
Il y a une bonne synergie entre les nombreuses molcules du cannabis, l'industrie pharmaceutique veut synthtiser et isoler une seule molcule, comme CBD, THC, CBC, CBL, CBV, CBN, THCV, CBDV, CBCV, etc.

Les malades devraient avoir le choix, soit les pilules synthtiques, soit les fleurs ( consommer avec un vaporisateur).

===
Un article de ce matin :
Lgalisation du cannabis : cest le bon moment ! Voici pourquoi



> Jusque-l frileuse, lopinion publique est dsormais favorable  la lgalisation du cannabis. Et un rapport explosif du Conseil dAnalyse conomique, dpendant de Matignon, enfonce le clou. Et plonge le gouvernement dans lembarras
> 
> Et si lheure tait venue ? Non pas de sinterroger, une fois de plus, sur lopportunit de lgaliser le cannabis en France, de se perdre dans des dbats striles, mais bien de passer aux actes, enfin. *Jamais lalignement des plantes na t aussi favorable.*
> 
> Un : *la plupart des addictologues mais aussi de plus en plus dlus, des conomistes, des magistrats et mme des policiers, comme le prouve lappel  la lgalisation que nous publions aujourdhui, y sont favorables.*
> 
> Deux : *Le point de bascule dans lopinion publique est atteint*. Jusquici frileux, les Franais sont dsormais 51 %  se dire prts  une rgulation du march du cannabis par lEtat.
> 
> Trois : *la France est de plus en plus isole sur ses positions rpressives*. Le mur de la prohibition seffrite partout dans le monde. Comment ignorer qu lautomne un grand pays comme le Canada a autoris la vente de la plante  des fins rcratives, via  un maillage de boutiques dEtat ? Que nos plus proches voisins (Pays-Bas, Belgique, Espagne, Portugal) ont les uns aprs les autres renonc  criminaliser son usage ?


Au pire si l'industrie pharmaceutique a un problme avec le cannabis rcratif et que le gouvernement veut absolument suivre les ordres de cette industrie, on a qu' commencer par lgaliser le cannabis rcratif pour commencer. Ou alors il faut trouver un nom spcial juste pour le France, pour que l'acadmie ferme sa gueule, le temps de trouver un autre prtexte.

----------


## Invit

En fait, ce qui les gne c'est qu'on raccourcisse "utilisation du cannabis dans un cadre thrapeutique" en "cannabis thrapeutique". C'est aussi valable pour "utilisation du cannabis dans un cadre rcratif" et "cannabis rcratif". Bref, OSEF.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'avais lu un autre article sur le sujet, mais j'allais pas en parler parce que a ne mritait pas.
> Mais du coup plus tard il y a eu une news plus intressante et du coup a allait.


Je traduis pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Ryu : 


> J'avais lu un article qui n'allait pas dans mon sens, alors je n'en ai pas parl, par contre, ensuite, j'ai trouv un article qui tait d'accord avec moi, alors c'tait super intressant et l, j'ai mis cet article

----------


## Neckara

> En fait, ce qui les gne c'est qu'on raccourcisse "utilisation du cannabis dans un cadre thrapeutique" en "cannabis thrapeutique". C'est aussi valable pour "utilisation du cannabis dans un cadre rcratif" et "cannabis rcratif". Bref, OSEF.


Pas tout  fait.

Ce n'est pas le cannabis qui est utilis dans un cadre thrapeutique, mais des principes actifs du cannabis.
Par exemple, tu pourrais avoir une plante dont un principe actif est utilis pour soigner, mais dont la consommation serait toxique.

Le but serait donc de ne pas inciter  la consommation de cette ventuelle plante toxique en faisant croire qu'elle a des vertus thrapeutique (i.e. un effet significatif suprieur aux effets secondaires/toxiques).





> En attendant il n'y a que l'acadmie pharmaceutique franaise qui fait chier avec le mot "thrapeutique"...
> Dans plein de pays c'est lgalis et personne fait chier sur la terminologie !


Je te reproches un argument de popularit, et tu arrives  me ressortir le mme  peine deux messages plus tard !




> Je prfrerais cultiver du rcratif sans limite sur le THC, mais si on pouvait dj cultiver des varits CBD avec quasiment pas de THC ce serait quand mme intressant.


Donc rien  voir avec l'autorisation d'un ventuel usage thrapeutique.




> Il y a une bonne synergie entre les nombreuses molcules du cannabis, l'industrie pharmaceutique veut synthtiser et isoler une seule molcule, comme CBD, THC, CBC, CBL, CBV, CBN, THCV, CBDV, CBCV, etc.


C'est une profonde mconnaissance du fonctionnement de l'industrie pharmaceutique...

Sachant que tu passes sous silence les "mauvaises synergies", ainsi que les molcules nocives.




> Les malades devraient avoir le choix, soit les pilules synthtiques, soit les fleurs ( consommer avec un vaporisateur).


C'est vrai que les malades ont des comptences en mdecine...




> Au pire si l'industrie pharmaceutique a un problme avec le cannabis *rcratif* et que le gouvernement veut absolument suivre les ordres de cette industrie, on a qu' commencer par lgaliser le cannabis *rcratif* pour commencer.


... Arrte d'crire des posts en plein trip...

Rflchis 2 secondes, si on n'autorise pas l'usage du cannabis pour un usage thrapeutique, on a encore moins de chances de l'autoris pour un usage plus commun...





> Ou alors il faut trouver un nom spcial juste pour le France, pour que l'acadmie ferme sa gueule, le temps de trouver un autre prtexte.


 ::roll::

----------


## benjani13

Pour l'usage mdicinale je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi l'motion et si forte quand a concerne le cannabis. On a bien des opiacs et autres molcules du genre, donc je ne vois pas la diffrence. Si y a de quoi en faire un antidouleur intressant let's go. Aprs si la question est juste de savoir si on doit l'utiliser tel quel ou produire des cachets  base d'extrait d'une molcule prcise c'est juste un dbat technique et encore une fois je ne comprend pas l'motion.

En tout cas je connais quelqu'un qui fume pour soulager des douleurs li  une maladie chronique, car il a de meilleurs rsultats qu'avec des anti douleurs classiques (douleurs rduites avec le cannabis, douleurs rduites + tat amorphe avec les antidouleurs costauds qu'on lui prescrit sinon). Jamais aucun de ses mdecins (et a se compte en plusieurs dizaines depuis le temps) lui a dconseill, rtorquant souvent que beaucoup d'autres patients sont dans ce cas l. Sinon il existe dj des extraits de CBD vendu notamment en Suisse qui lui a t conseill par un de ses mdecins, il a pas encore essay.

Pour l'usage rcratif j'ai pas vraiment d'avis autre qu'il faudra bien faire quelque chose un jour. J'ai toujours vcu en banlieue parisienne, j'ai toujours vu des points de ventes en plein air partout, tout le monde sait ou se fournir. Au lyce a vendait directement devant l'tablissement. Bref, soit la rpression n'est pas du tout bien faite, soit elle n'est pas la solution, j'en sais trop rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je traduis


Non mais a n'a aucun intrt que l'acadmie de pharmacie ne soit pas content.
Jespre qu'elle serra ignor et qu'on utilise le terme cannabis thrapeutique, comme on le fait depuis longtemps.
Cannabis mdical



> Le cannabis mdical (appel aussi *cannabis thrapeutique*, marijuana mdicale ou marijuana thrapeutique) dsigne le Cannabis sativa (dsignation botanique du chanvre), et, par extension, l'ensemble des dizaines de phyto-cannabinodes destins  un usage purement mdical, gnralement prescrits pour leurs vertus antimtiques.


J'allais pas remonter un topic, juste parce qu'une acadmie dit de la merde...
Par contre un article qui dit que des dputs se battent pour que le cannabis thrapeutique arrive en France, a c'est toujours intressant.




> Je te reproches un argument de popularit, et tu arrives  me ressortir le mme  peine deux messages plus tard !


Ici l'argument de popularit a du sens.
L'industrie pharmaceutique fait dj bien assez chier comme a !
Les produits comme le Sativex sont plus dangereux que le cannabis thrapeutique normal.

a fait des dcennies qu'on parle de cannabis thrapeutique et aujourd'hui ils commencent  faire chier...




> Donc rien  voir avec l'autorisation d'un ventuel usage thrapeutique.


L'important c'est de donner le droit aux franais de cultiver du cannabis lgalement.
Si a commence qu'avec les varits CBD, ce sera mieux que rien, mais a finira par s'tendre au cannabis rcratif.




> Rflchis 2 secondes, si on n'autorise pas l'usage du cannabis pour un usage thrapeutique, on a encore moins de chances de l'autoris pour un usage plus commun...


Pas forcment...
On peut trs bien lgaliser le cannabis rcratif et pas le cannabis thrapeutique. (comme a l'industrie pharmaceutique n'aura rien  dire)
Le gouvernement veut rcuprer des taxes, donc a finira bien par tre fait.

L'alcool et le tabac sont bien lgal et c'est beaucoup plus dangereux. (avant les mdecins disaient que ces drogues avaient des proprits thrapeutique, pour l'alcool il y a eu le verre de vin rouge par jour, et le tabac c'est juste les mdecins qui ont t pay, comme aujourd'hui ils le sont pas l'industrie pharmaceutique)
Dans les grandes surfaces on peut trouver du rhume  55 et de l'absinthe  69, donc on pourrait lgaliser le cannabis rcratif.

----------


## Invit

> Sinon il existe dj des extraits de CBD vendu notamment en Suisse qui lui a t conseill par un de ses mdecins, il a pas encore essay.


Je connais une non-fumeuse qui en prend en infusion pour son arthrose, elle en est trs satisfaite (son compte en banque, moins  ::aie:: ). Par contre, pour certains fumeurs a marche moins bien, peut-tre  cause du THC qui leur manque.

----------


## benjani13

Bha tiens je viens de tomber sur cette article qui montre bien ce dont je parlais : https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...8579_3224.html

On y voit tant dans le fond (la limitation  quelques pathologies) que dans la forme (le sentiment de marcher sur des ufs) que pour certains il semble y avoir une forte problmatique d'ordre morale  fournir un mdicament bas sur le cannabis. Car l'article prcise bien qu'il sagirait bien d'un mdicament (sous forme d'huile ou autre) et non de distribuer de la rsine de cannabis en pharmacie (o l je comprendrai, sans y adhrer, la gne que a provoquerait). Pourquoi donc cette diffrence de traitement face  toutes les autres drogues utiliss en pharmacologie?

----------


## Jipt

> Pourquoi donc cette diffrence de traitement face  toutes les autres drogues utiliss en pharmacologie?


Peut-tre parce que c'est la seule qui fonctionne  l'envers ? Dans le sens o c'est d'abord une substance pour se mettre la tte  l'envers, et qu'ensuite il se trouve qu'elle a aussi des effets thrapeutiques (dans plein de domaines) ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Lgaliser le cannabis rcratif: la proposition choc du Conseil danalyse conomique



> Cette instance, place sous lautorit du Premier ministre, prconise dinstaurer un monopole public de production et de distribution de cette drogue. Ses membres suggrent par exemple de fixer le prix de vente du gramme dherbe  9 euros, ce qui permettrait de *gnrer 2 milliards de recettes fiscales par an.*
> (...)
>  lorigine de ce travail, un constat: Le systme de prohibition promu par la France depuis 50 ans est un chec. *Malgr une des politiques les plus rpressives dEurope, les Franais, et en particulier les mineurs, figurent parmi les plus gros consommateurs de cannabis de lUnion europenne*, relve la note. Le systme actuel est galement accus de peser lourdement sur les finances publiques et de profiter au crime organis. Or, *le choix de lgaliser le cannabis saccompagne en gnral dune baisse de la criminalit*, insistent les auteurs de la note. Son libre accs entranerait certes une hausse de lusage chez les consommateurs rguliers mais galement *une diminution de la consommation chez les jeunes*.  condition que linterdit de vente aux mineurs soit respect bien entendu.


9 le gramme a me parait cher, les trafiquants proposeront moins cher.
L'tat a besoin de ces 2 milliards par an, en plus a tuerait le trafic et a ferait baisser la consommation chez les jeunes.
La lgalisation du cannabis rcratif a beaucoup plus d'aspects positifs que ngatif.
En fait le seul aspect ngatif, c'est que les adolescents qui veulent baver l'interdit iront vers quelque chose de plus dangereux, ce qu'ils font dj aujourd'hui...
Le cannabis tait pratique parce qu'il tait illgal et inoffensif.

----------


## benjani13

> Peut-tre parce que c'est la seule qui fonctionne  l'envers ? Dans le sens o c'est d'abord une substance pour se mettre la tte  l'envers, et qu'ensuite il se trouve qu'elle a aussi des effets thrapeutiques (dans plein de domaines) ?


Tout comme la plupart des molcules utiliss en pharmacologie que l'on considre comme des drogues. Le cannabis a t utilis comme plante mdicinale avant d'tre utilis comme drogue, et enfin de nouveau comme mdoc. C'est exactement la mme chose pour l'opium et tous ses drivs mdicamenteux.

----------


## fredoche

J'aurais bien une explication que l'on retrouve "_justifie_" en filigrane dans quelques affaires encore rcentes.

Tout simplement, comme pour tout ce qui touche  notre pays, l'intrt commun n'est pas en jeu, mais beaucoup d'intrts particuliers.

J'ai toujours t sidr de la proximit entre nos politiques franais et les instances dirigeantes marocaines. Le Maroc est trs clairement le 1er fournisseur de cannabis de la France, en centaines voir milliers de tonnes.

Une nana comme la fameuse Mimi trs proche du pouvoir mouille dans du trafic de cette substance, a vous dit rien.
Moi je suis certain qu' haut niveau personne n'a intrt  changer, personne. Parce que tout le monde en croque, et plus c'est illgal, plus a paie.

Moi perso je considre tout le monde alcoolier, donc vinicole, comme des dealers de mort  trs haute dose, ayant pignon sur rue, et occupant les plus grands rayons de nos commerces.
Je ne me fais pas d'illusion sur les principes moraux de notre nation, ni les soucis de sant publique. 
J'en connais qui vont encore venir  la rescousse du gros rouge qui tache, surement  coup de dose ltale, traditions millnaires, et conneries du mme genre.

On est quand mme l'un des rares sinon le seul pays o cela soit autant crisp. Enfin vous allez me dire que la prtendue libert est bien illusoire ici.
Genve il y a une dizaine de jours, tu sens la zeb un  peu partout, a a pas l'air de dranger grand monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est exactement la mme chose pour l'opium et tous ses drivs mdicamenteux.


Cela dit les opiac sont beaucoup plus dangereux que le cannabis.
Allez voir les effets de l'oxycontin et du fentanyl.
France 2 a fait un documentaire qui commence sur des bbs qui viennent de naitre et qui sont en manque... (il n'y a pas de dpendance physique avec le cannabis, comme le montre toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes)




> J'ai toujours t sidr de la proximit entre nos politiques franais et les instances dirigeantes marocaines. Le Maroc est trs clairement le 1er fournisseur de cannabis de la France, en centaines voir milliers de tonnes.


Ouais c'est possible que les membres ud gouvernement prfre s'enrichir personnellement plutt qu'enrichir l'tat.
Il y a eu des affaires louches avec des lus et du trafic de cannabis.

Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause

----------


## Ryu2000

Nouvelle tape pour faire accepter la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif dans l'opinion public :
Lgalisation du cannabis : les dealers de Toulouse n'en veulent pas



> Alors que s'ouvre le grand dbat sur la lgalisation de cette drogue en France, pays o l'on compte le plus grand nombre de fumeurs de joints en Europe, les dealers des cits toulousaines n'ont qu'une obsession : continuer le business. La lgalisation ? Non, nous, on est contre !, lche un jeune trafiquant des Izards. Ici, l'argent circule de main en main sur les diffrents points de deal ravitaills  toute heure autour de la rue des Chamois. *Si vous n'tes pas acheteur de produit stupfiant, mieux vaut passer votre chemin.* Le quidam qui s'intresse d'un peu trop prs au trafic est aussitt fouill. Pas de micros ? Sors ton tlphone. Y a pas une appli en marche ? Tu vois, ici, on est plutt cool, mais vaut mieux pas rester Bien plus que la crainte de voir un chiffre d'affaires en berne en cas de lgalisation de l'herbe, les dealers protgent avant tout leurs arrires. Car sur le fond du sujet, c'est bouche cousue. Signe d'une relle tension aprs les derniers rglements de comptes entre bandes rivales au gros calibre, ces derniers mois. Dans cette cit du nord de Toulouse, les petits revendeurs peuvent gagner jusqu' 100 euros par jour. Un peu plus quand la pression policire est plus forte, car le job est plus risqu. Dans leur pochette en plastique, ils ont l'quivalent de 1 000  en marchandise, herbe ou rsine de cannabis et cocane. L'herbe se revend environ 40  les 10 grammes. Sur ces points de deal, la question de la rorganisation du trafic en cas de lgalisation n'est pas encore intgre dans le business plan. Mais ils s'adapteront, comme ils le font dj sur des messageries Internet  coups d'innovations marketing, de ventes flash et de cartes de fidlit, dcrypte un spcialiste du trafic de stupfiants.


Il y a des trafiquants qui rendent des lieux dangereux, avec la lgalisation il n'y aura plus de trafiquant, donc on sera tous plus en scurit.

L'tat a absolument besoin de cet argent, la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif est ncessaire et c'est tout, il n'y a pas le choix, c'est impratif, on peut pas faire autrement...
Le Conseil danalyse conomique recommande la lgalisation du cannabis



> La France peut-elle prendre le chemin de la lgalisation du cannabis ? Cela parait toujours improbable, mais un rapport annonce que *ltat pourrait engranger prs de 3 milliards deuros de recettes fiscales*.


3 milliards par an a aiderait toujours un peu les finances de la France.

Il y a des dealers qui sont dangereux, il faut leur faire fermer boutique :
Prs du Havre, un jeune homme rou de coups au visage pour une dette de cannabis de 40 euros

Cannabis : que changerait la lgalisation ?



> Si le cannabis rcratif est commercialis dans des boutiques spcialises, *on pourra plus facilement respecter linterdiction aux mineurs*. Pierre-Yves Geoffard.
> 
> Si en lgalisant, vous taxez beaucoup, le march parallle va redevenir rentable notamment si vous diminuez la rpression. Donc *il ne faut pas non plus trop taxer*. Pierre-Yves Geoffard.


C'est ce que je dis depuis des annes, cela dit, c'est vident comme truc, tout le monde en tait venu  cette conclusion depuis longtemps.

Il faut y aller !
Creuse : les agriculteurs se prparent  cultiver le cannabis



> Des exprimentations de cannabis thrapeutique seront lances en 2020. En attendant, dans plusieurs rgions franaises, certains se prparent  ce nouveau march.


===
Petit joueur :
https://www.ouest-france.fr/societe/...canada-6409893



> Cinq mois aprs la lgalisation du cannabis  usage rcratif, ltat canadien a engrang 125 millions deuros de revenus supplmentaires, partags entre le fdral et les provinces. Les gros industriels se frottent les mains.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il y a des trafiquants qui rendent des lieux dangereux, avec la lgalisation il n'y aura plus de trafiquant, donc on sera tous plus en scurit.


 ::arf:: 

Bah oui, ils disparatront tous par magie du jour au lendemain...

Dj effectivement, comme tu l'as dj dit, cela dpend  quel prix c'est vendu dans le commerce, et mme sans que cela soit excessif, tu trouveras toujours des mecs prts  casser les prix pour se faire de l'argent au black.

Et puis surtout, il restera toujours des trafiquants pour tout le reste (coke, hero, trips, etc. etc.).


Donc non, lgaliser le cannabis ne fera pas disparatre les trafiquants, au mieux, cela en rduira le nombre. C'est toujours a, mais voil, faut pas encore raconter n'importe quoi non plus...

----------


## BenoitM

> Et puis surtout, il restera toujours des trafiquants pour tout le reste (coke, hero, trips, etc. etc.).
> 
> 
> Donc non, lgaliser le cannabis ne fera pas disparatre les trafiquants, au mieux, cela en rduira le nombre. C'est toujours a, mais voil, faut pas encore raconter n'importe quoi non plus...


Suffit de lgaliser les autres drogues   ::): 

mais bon je ne vois pas pourquoi on veut faire disparatre quelque chose, si on rduit le nombre et l'argent rcolt c'est dj pas mal non?

La ceinture de scurit et les airbags nempchent pas tout les morts, c'est pas pour ca qu'on en met pas.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Suffit de lgaliser les autres drogues  
> 
> mais bon je ne vois pas pourquoi on veut faire disparatre quelque chose, si on rduit le nombre et l'argent rcolt c'est dj pas mal non?
> 
> La ceinture de scurit et les airbags nempchent pas tout les morts mais ca rduit le nombre


Les forces de l'ordre ont diminu le nombre de meurtres, de vols, de viols et autres, c'est suffisant, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne laisse pas un petit nombre continuer sans rien faire. C'est dj bien suffisant d'en avoir rduit le nombre non ?

Ca t'aide  situer le niveau de ta rflexion ?  ::aie:: 

Et puis surtout entre des trucs qui sauvent des vies, et des activits criminelles punies par la loi, c'est un peu bateau comme comparaison non ? 


De plus, je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait faire disparatre les trafiquants, j'ai juste repris Ryu sur le fait que *contrairement  ce qu'il raconte*, la lgalisation ne les fera pas disparatre. Nuance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah oui, ils disparatront tous par magie du jour au lendemain...
> 
> Dj effectivement, comme tu l'as dj dit, cela dpend  quel prix c'est vendu dans le commerce, et mme sans que cela soit excessif, tu trouveras toujours des mecs prts  casser les prix pour se faire de l'argent au black.


Alors le truc c'est que le cannabis est de trs trs trs loin le produit illgal le plus consomm en France.
Il y a beaucoup de dealers qui ne vendent que de la rsine marocaine et pas de cocane ou de truc de ce genre.

Ensuite il faut que ce soit rentable, il ne peut pas y avoir 50 intermdiaires si le produit final est vendu 4.
Bon  la limite le petit producteur/vendeur pourra gagner un peu de sous, mais bon vendre de la beuh  4/g alors qu'il aurait peut-tre pu la vendre plus du double avant, a doit faire chier...
Il y a des coins en France o 1g d'herbe est vendu 10 voir plus, si t'arrives et tu fais du cannabis lgal  5/g TTC tu vas tuer le trafic.




> Suffit de lgaliser les autres drogues


a c'est l'ide de Louis Sarkozy :
Louis Sarkozy plaide pour la lgalisation de toutes les drogues

Aprs moi je m'en fous, si en pharmacie on trouvait de l'MDMA, de l'hrone, de la ktamine, des amphtamines, de la mthamphtamine, de la cocane, du GHB, etc, jamais j'y toucherais.
Les autres c'est pas mon problme, ils font ce qu'ils veulent j'en ai strictement rien  branler.
 la limite on a qu'a faire un deal avec l'industrie pharmaceutique "Prenez la cocane, l'hrone, l'LSD et tous ces trucs, mais laissez le cannabis au peuple".

Bon le truc c'est que si c'tait lgal le produit serait beaucoup moins dangereux, aux USA il y a de l'hrone coup avec du fentanyl  ::?:  : 
Philip Seymour Hoffman: sa mort serait due  de l' hrone frelate



> Ces hommes ont-ils un lien avec le lot d'hrone frelate qui circule actuellement dans les tats frontaliers de New York? La police cherche a le dterminer le plus rapidement possible, d'autant que l'on a retrouv une cinquantaine de *sachets d'hrone coupe au Fentanyl (un opiac, cent fois plus puissant que la morphine, utilis pour soulager la douleur des personnes cancreuses)* au domicile de l'acteur.
> 
> Interrog par CBS, le mdecin lgiste en chef du Maryland a confirm que la combinaison de ces deux produits pouvait provoquer un ralentissement de la respiration, voire mme un arrt respiratoire. Durant la premire quinzaine de janvier 2014, dans l'tat de Rhode Island, 22 personnes sont mortes. La police de Nassau County, un quartier du Long Island affirme galement que cinq personnes sont mortes d'overdose d'hrone, tandis que la police de Portsmouth a enregistr trois dcs en 24 heures la semaine dernire. *Toutes ces personnes ont t victimes d'overdose d'hrone coupe au Fentanyl*: la mme composition que la drogue retrouve chez Philip Seymour Hoffman. Une drogue que l'acteur se serait probablement procure la veille de sa mort.


Bon aprs compar aux morts li au tabac et  l'alcool les morts d'overdoses sont ngligeable (en France, aux USA a augmente,  cause du Fentanyl et des mdicaments de ce genre).




> La ceinture de scurit et les airbags nempchent pas tout les morts mais ca rduit le nombre


La ceinture et les airbags c'est l'hrone lgal, l aujourd'hui les consommateurs achtent n'importe quoi dans la rue.
Bon aprs les consommateurs d'hrone cherchent le produit le plus dangereux et esprent mourir  chaque injection, plus un dealer leur dis que ce produit est super dangereux plus ils sont content.
Je ne sais pas si vous visualisez la vie d'un hronomane, mais je vous assure qu'il prfrerait tre mort (regardez l'excellente srie de Ricky Gervais sur Netflix : After Life).

Le GHB est illgal, les jeunes parisiens boivent du nettoyant pour jante :
Le GBL, un solvant industriel devenu drogue  la mode




> la lgalisation ne les fera pas disparatre. Nuance.


Roh lalala...
Mais a va, c'est une figure de style, c'est normal d'utiliser des hyperboles, c'est un truc d'orateur traditionnel... C'est compltement dans le protocole du discours.
C'est une formule quoi, tout le monde aura compris que a voulait dire "le nombre de trafiquants va normment baisser", mais effectivement, il y aura toujours les dealers de crack et de mthamphtamine :
ENQUETE FRANCEINFO. "ICI, CEST DEVENU 'THE WALKING DEAD'" : LINSOLUBLE CRISE DU CRACK DANS LE NORD-EST DE PARIS

Aprs si on recherche la petite bte dans chaque mot, on a pas fini...
C'est un peu du sophisme d'ailleurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a des coins en France o *1g d'herbe est vendu 10* voir plus


Ben, je vais tondre ma pelouse, moi. Avec la pluie (ben oui, en Bretagne, la canicule, a veut dire que la pluie est plus chaude. D'ailleurs ici, on parle d'avantage de canipull  ::aie:: ), elle a bien pouss. Je devrais pouvoir en faire plusieurs kilos. A 10 le gramme, je vais vite prendre ma retraite, moi (avant que l'autre abruti de Macron la sucre dfinitivement).  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

sans mme tondre c'est une des plantes les plus rustiques qui soient. Si a pousse au Maroc ou en Afghanistan, c'est pas sans raison. Par contre en Bretagne, pour la qualit, tu repasseras  mon avis.

Gnial cette histoire de GBL

La dpnalisation voir la lgalisation aurait l'avantage d'carter des millions de personnes du trafic, et des risques associs. A force de faire des amalgames et de mettre tout le monde dans le mme sac, on traite avec les mmes instruments judiciaires des trafiquants constitus en rseaux mafieux, et des toxicomanes.
Ca ne rduira pas ces rseaux mafieux qui se rorienteront, mais a apportera de la srnit  des millions de citoyens, et il serait temps.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Par contre en Bretagne, pour la qualit, tu repasseras  mon avis.


Ou pas.  :;):

----------


## David_g

> Bon le truc c'est que si c'tait lgal le produit serait beaucoup moins dangereux, aux USA il y a de l'hrone coup avec du fentanyl


Tu sais que Fentanyl c'est pas une formule magique comme Abracadabra ? a fera pas avancer tes arguments de le citer dans chaque post.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que Fentanyl c'est pas une formule magique


Si l'hrone tait lgal, il y aurait des rglementations, des contrles, elle ne serait pas coup avec n'importe quoi.
Donc elle serait moins dangereuse. Le Fentanyl c'est juste l'exemple le plus brutal. (mais sinon niveau mdicament ultra dangereux on peut parler d'OxyContin  ::P: )

C'est pareil avec la rsine de cannabis marocaine, il arrive qu'elle soit coup avec des produits dangereux.
Si c'tait lgal les consommateurs auraient accs  des fleurs de cannabis cultiv en France, l c'est beaucoup moins facile  couper.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si c'tait lgal les consommateurs auraient accs  des fleurs de cannabis cultiv en France, l c'est beaucoup moins facile  couper.


Euh non, tu mlanges 2 trucs.

Vu que tu prtends ne pas tre fumeur et seulement vouloir cultiver, je vais mettre a sous le coup de l'ignorance, mais tu peux aussi avoir de la beuh coupe (ammoniac, verre pil, etc.). Et rien  voir avec le fait qu'elle soit cultive en France ou pas.

Effectivement, si c'est cultiv par l'Etat et contrl, et vendu dans des points de ventes agrs, la oui tu diminue thoriquement drastiquement les risques que cela soit coup (et peu importe o l'Etat fait pousser ses cultures, a pourrait tre au fin fond de la Roumanie ou du Turkmnistan, a change rien).

Maintenant si c'est juste "lgalis" et libre  la culture de chacun, bah non, a change rien rien, Robert pourra trs bien couper son shit ou sa beuh, faut pas rver l'Etat pourra contrler de temps en temps des points de ventes agrs, mais pas tous les citoyens qui feront pousser et vendront au black.

C'est pour cela que tout ton blabla sur "en lgalisant il se passera a ou a", c'est du n'importe quoi, car cela dpendra de sous quelles conditions c'est lgalis, il y a diffrents scnarios possibles...

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu peux aussi avoir de la beuh coupe (ammoniac, verre pill, etc.).


L'histoire du verre pill je l'avais entendu mais c'est ultra rare...
Par contre lammoniac, je ne vois pas comment a peut fonctionner.

Aprs le consommateur achterait dans des magasins spcialis comme il y a les coffee shops aux pays-bas.
a peut tre cultiv par des petites entreprises qui se font contrler, comme a fonctionne pour tout le reste...




> (et peu importe o l'Etat fait pousser ses cultures, a pourrait tre au fin fond de la Roumanie ou du Turkmnistan, a change rien).


En France on trouve surtout de la rsine marocaine et c'est le plus facile  couper.
La rsine afghane est beaucoup moins coup.




> Maintenant si c'est juste "lgalis" et libre  la culture de chacun, bah non, a change rien rien


Les franais pourront cultiver pour leur consommation personnel, ils n'auront pas le droit de vendre, donc aucun intrt de couper leur rsine.
Pour vendre il faudra respecter le cahier des charges et ce sera contrl.
Par exemple pour le cannabis thrapeutique, il ne faudra pas utiliser d'engrais synthtique, et il y a aura une limite sur le taux de THC.




> car cela dpendra de sous quelles conditions c'est lgalis


Moi je me parle du meilleur scnario de lgalisation.
Si la lgalisation est bien faite, a peut se passer comme je le dis.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Par contre lammoniac, je ne vois pas comment a peut fonctionner.


C'est pourtant pas compliqu, c'est fait pour imbiber un peu la weed afin que le sachet soit plus lourd, et comme parfois la weed peut sentir l'ammoniac  la rcolte, bah cela peut tre plus ou moins vident  reprer.





> En France on trouve surtout de la rsine marocaine et c'est le plus facile  couper.
> La rsine afghane est beaucoup moins coup.


Tu m'as l'air quand mme vachement bien renseign pour quelqu'un qui en consomme pas... :p

Et on peut savoir d'o tu sors cela ? 





> Les franais pourront cultiver pour leur consommation personnel, ils n'auront pas le droit de vendre, donc aucun intrt de couper leur rsine.
> Pour vendre il faudra respecter le cahier des charges et ce sera contrl.


Car bien sr, tout le monde suivra la loi  la lettre, et personne ne vendra au black sans se dclarer pour arrondir ses fins de mois...

On le voit d'ailleurs tous les jours que 100% de la population respecte toutes les lois sur tous les sujets...  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs le travail au noir est une chimre qui n'existe pas. De mme pour les trafiquants, en vrai y'en a pas, c'est des mensonges de politiciens, le peuple n'oserait pas braver les lois...  ::aie:: 





> Si la lgalisation est bien faite, a peut se passer comme je le dis.


Avec des Si moi je coupe du bois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la weed peut sentir l'ammoniac  la rcolte


 ::weird:: 




> Et on peut savoir d'o tu sors cela ?


J'ai des relations et il existe des articles.




> Car bien sr, tout le monde suivra la loi  la lettre, et personne ne vendra au black sans se dclarer pour arrondir ses fins de mois...


Si la lgalisation est bien faite le consommateur n'aura aucun intrt  ne pas acheter de la marijuana lgal.
Il y a aura les meilleurs varits, cultiv de la bonne faon,  bas prix lgalement.
Si en magasin il y a de Kosher Kush  5/g pourquoi tu chercherais de la weed illgal ?
En plus tu sauras comment a a t cultiv (terreau, hydroponie, aroponie, engrais organique, engrais synthtique, indoor, outdoor).




> Avec des Si moi je coupe du bois.


Si la lgalisation est mal faite, ce n'est pas grave, il y a aura toujours le rseau illgal.
Si la lgalisation est bien faite, le trafic va disparatre.

Donc il n'y a pas  s'inquiter.
Si l'offre lgal est pourri, les gens continueront avec la version illgal.

C'est pour a que c'est plus constructif de penser  la meilleure lgalisation possible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai des relations


On ne veut pas savoir...  ::ptdr:: 




> Si la lgalisation est bien faite


a fait plusieurs fois que tu nous ramne cet argument. Pour un mec qui va sur tous les posts du forum politique nous bassiner que les politiques ne font que de la merde, l, pour le coup, ces mmes politiques feraient une super loi !  ::roll:: 




> Si la lgalisation est mal faite, ce n'est pas grave, il y a aura toujours le rseau illgal.
> Si la lgalisation est bien faite, le trafic va disparatre.
> 
> Donc il n'y a pas  s'inquiter.
> Si l'offre lgal est pourri, les gens continueront avec la version illgal.


Donc, comme les politiques ne font que de la merde (dixit toi mme), a ne changera rien !  ::roll:: 

Tout ce que je vois dans cette lgalisation, c'est rajouter une source de revenu  l'tat et tant pis pour la sant des franais. (bon aprs, si y a des gens assez c** pour se dtruire la sant avec cette merde...  ::roll:: )

----------


## fredoche

> Si en magasin il y a de Kosher Kush  5/g pourquoi tu chercherais de la weed illgal ?


Prace que faire pousser cette mme zeb dans n'importe quel coin du sud de la France, et mme en Bresse a doit marcher, a coute trs exactement 0  et que tu dois faire sans tre un grand jardinier au moins 300-400g par pied. Donc la vendre 3 par exemple, c'est toujours quelque chose 1000 de gain par pied.
Bon si en plus tu peux charger la mule, et transformer tes 300 en 600gr, tu doubles les bnefs




> (bon aprs, si y a des gens assez c** pour se dtruire la sant avec cette merde... )


Si il y a une question qui ne se pose pas, c'est la connerie humaine, et son rapport  la merde est sans limite. 
Cette merde ou une autre, qui a un comportement parfaitement sain envers son propre tre et son entourage ?

Pour rappel cela peut tre ingr et ainsi tre sans autre impact que ses effets mtaboliques classiques,  l'exclusion des nocivits lies  la fume et  la combustion

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour le coup, ces mmes politiques feraient une super loi !


Laissez-moi tre optimiste une fois dans ma vie !
C'est quand mme facile de lgaliser le cannabis correctement...
Au moins laissez les gens cultiver chez eux pour leur consommation, rien que a ce serait dj chouette et c'est pas demander grand chose.




> Tout ce que je vois dans cette lgalisation, c'est rajouter une source de revenu  l'tat et tant pis pour la sant des franais.


Les dangers du cannabis sont :
- les produits ajout dans la rsine marocaine
- le tabac dans les joints
- la temprature
- les engrais synthtique (mais normalement t'arrtes les engrais au moins 2 semaines avant la rcolte et t'utilises pas d'insecticide ou ce genre de chose pendant la priode de floraison)

En utilisant un vaporisateur, ou en cuisinant avec du cannabis, il n'y a plus de danger ( part isolement, replis sur soi, perte de motivation, mais c'est surtout chez les adolescents et ils ont pas le droit d'en consommer).
C'est pas comme l'alcool, le tabac, le caf, le sucre, qui sont vraiment dangereux.
Le vin c'est extrmement dangereux et les franais auront toujours le droit d'en produire si ils respectent le protocole.

Bon de toute faon, a ne sert  rien d'en parler ici, le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif finiront pas tre lgaliser en France.
Ce sera peut-tre mal fait, parce que les politiciens sont incomptents et se font influencer par des lobbys.
Mais dans le monde les choses voluent plutt bien.

----------


## fredoche

> Bon de toute faon, a ne sert  rien d'en parler ici, le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif finiront pas tre lgaliser en France.
> Ce sera peut-tre mal fait, parce que les politiciens sont incomptents et se font influencer par des lobbys.
> Mais dans le monde les choses voluent plutt bien.


Moi je ne crois pas

D'autant plus que l'lite franaise prend vraiment les franais pour des courges, et que tout le monde a intrt  ce que les interdictions perdurent. On est dans un pays o les gens sont infantiliss, dresponsabiliss, et sont trop contents de l'tre.

Ajoute  cela que les courges en question sont pour la plupart convaincus mordicus que le cannabis c'est le diable rincarn, et qu'on va surtout pas essayer de leur faire entrevoir une autre vrit que celle-ci.

Donc suicide toi autant que tu veux  l'alcool ou au tabac, mais ne touche pas  cette plante maudite, support de satan.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Au moins laissez les gens cultiver chez eux pour leur consommation, rien que a ce serait dj chouette et c'est pas demander grand chose.


Mais vu que tu ne consommes pas, qu'est-ce que cela peut te foutre que les gens puissent cultiver pour leur consommation personnelle ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Faut arrter de se moquer du monde  un moment donn, tu nous casse les noix depuis 150 pages pour la lgalisation car tu veux pouvoir cultiver ta beuh pour fumer, point.

Y'a pas de honte  a, perso je m'en fou, j'ai t consommateur aussi, je vais pas te jeter la pierre, mais arrtes de nous prendre pour des jambons, tu fais pas a comme un bon samaritain qui pense  ses pauvres compatriotes qui ne peuvent pas cultiver chez eux pour se coller des joints...  ::roll:: 




> Les dangers du cannabis sont :
> - la temprature


Gn ? 

Ca augmente le rchauffement climatique ?  ::mouarf:: 





> En utilisant un vaporisateur, ou en cuisinant avec du cannabis, il n'y a plus de danger ( part isolement, replis sur soi, perte de motivation, mais c'est surtout chez les adolescents et ils ont pas le droit d'en consommer).


Alors l un vrai champion !

"En faisant a et a, il n'y a plus de dangers, *sauf* A, B, C, D ,E, etc. "  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Ah et puis si les ados n'en pas le droit d'en consommer alors tout va bien, ils ne risquent pas de le faire, comme on disait tout  l'heure, c'est bien connu que tout le monde respectent les interdictions.

Tiens d'ailleurs, une raison de plus pour qu'il perdure des trafiquants, pour approvisionner les gens qui ne pourront pas en acheter directement  l'tat.

Et puis tu nous expliqueras comment le THC arrive  dtecter qu'il est fum par un ado, pour n'appliquer ses effets ngatifs/secondaires essentiellement qu' ce moment l, et pas spcialement chez les autres personnes ?  ::aie:: 

Pas besoin d'anti-dpresseurs avec toi, suffit de lire 2/3 de tes messages pour rigoler un bon coup... 




> Mais dans le monde les choses voluent plutt bien.


Et a nous fait une belle jambe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'autant plus que l'lite franaise prend vraiment les franais pour des courges, et que tout le monde a intrt  ce que les interdictions perdurent.


Les seuls qui y gagnent sont les trafiquants de drogue et l'industrie pharmaceutique.

Pour moi la lgalisation du cannabis c'est comme le mariage homosexuel, a arrivera un peu prs partout.
La France ne va pas tre le seul pays  continuer d'interdire le cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif, les autres pays voluent.




> Ca augmente le rchauffement climatique ?


Avec les joints la temprature est trop lev et c'est plus dangereux, c'est mieux de ne pas arriver  la temprature de combustion (c'est un peu comme quand on dit que le micro-onde tue tous les micronutriments).





> "En faisant a et a, il n'y a plus de dangers, *sauf* A, B, C, D ,E, etc. "


C'est marrant comme blague.
Il est arriv que le cannabis pose problme chez des adolescents, mais c'est rare. (comme les smartphones, qui peuvent tre trs dangereux pour des adolescents)
Et si c'tait lgal ce serait plus facile de protger les mineurs.

Les adolescents ont plus de mal  se procurer de l'alcool que du cannabis, parce que l'alcool est lgal et aucun magasin n'en vend aux mineurs.




> Et puis tu nous expliqueras comment le THC arrive  dtecter qu'il est fum par un ado, pour n'appliquer ses effets ngatifs/secondaires essentiellement qu' ce moment l, et pas spcialement chez les autres personnes ?


Non mais dj c'est pas spcialement le THC... Il y a des tonnes de molcules dans le cannabis, c'est n'importe quoi de se focaliser juste sur une en particulier.
Et c'est parce qu' l'adolescence plein de choses sont plus dangereuse, que ce soit alcool, tabac, caf, etc.
C'est une priode de dveloppement et le systme est plus fragile.

Bon de toute faon machin, tu dis des choses contre la lgalisation du cannabis, juste pour tre en contradiction avec moi, il est trs probable que si je dfendais l'autre ct, tu dfendrais la lgalisation...
Donc je vais t'ignorer parce que tu n'apportes rien de constructif.

======
Soit il y connait rien, soit il a un intrt personnel  ce que le cannabis reste illgal :
Lgaliser le cannabis "ce serait accepter la victoire des soleils noirs" affirme Jean-Michel Blanquer
Parce qu'en ralit les tudes montrent que ce n'est pas si dangereux que a, mais surtout la lgalisation rduirait le nombre de consommateurs et augmenterait la qualit du produit.
Le consommateur saurait ce qu'il achte, c'est pas comme avec la rsine marocaine coup 15 fois...

Notre gouvernement est toujours aussi incomptent et incapable de prendre une bonne dcision.
Bon aprs l'opinion d'un ministre de lducation nationale et de la Jeunesse peut trs vite changer, de toute faon il ne doit pas avoir de pouvoir sur ce sujet.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon de toute faon machin, tu dis des choses contre la lgalisation du cannabis, juste pour tre en contradiction avec moi, il est trs probable que si je dfendais l'autre ct, tu dfendrais la lgalisation...
> Donc je vais t'ignorer parce que tu n'apportes rien de constructif.


Non je ne dis rien contre la lgalisation, d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais contre, je montre juste les points o tu racontes de la merde, comme  ton habitude. 

Et c'est tout  fait constructif au contraire, beaucoup plus que tes lieux-communs et tes "avis" rpts en boucle bass sur rien.


Et si tu n'es pas trs fut, soit au moins poli, "machin" a un pseudo, je sais que la lecture ce n'est pas ton fort, mais quand mme.

----------


## benjani13

> Les adolescents ont plus de mal  se procurer de l'alcool que du cannabis, parce que l'alcool est lgal et *aucun magasin n'en vend aux mineurs*.


Nan mais franchement, arrte de dire des btises plus grosses que toi! C'est purement faux! C'est illgal sur le papier mais ils ne font pas du tout attention. Quand j'tais ado j'ai jamais eu un seul refus en achetant de l'alcool ou des clopes. Mme un pote assez petit qui paraissait avoir 14 ans passait tranquille chez le buraliste. Passe devant n'importe quel lyce (et mme collge) tu verra plein de jeunes fumer des clopes. Et je te parle mme pas de tous les petits magasins arabes ou pakistanais ou jamais on te demandera rien, voir quand en plus ils vendent eux mmes des clopes (j'en connais).

----------


## halaster08

> Nan mais franchement, arrte de dire des btises plus grosses que toi! C'est purement faux! C'est illgal sur le papier mais ils ne font pas du tout attention.


Concidence ou complot ? un article paru comme par hasard aujourd'hui quelques heures aprs le message de Ryu:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/culture/...s_3509923.html

----------


## Neckara

> Concidence ou complot ? un article paru comme par hasard aujourd'hui quelques heures aprs le message de Ryu:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/culture/...s_3509923.html


Et 1h30 avant le message de Ryu, dans les commentaires:



> Et certains irresponsables veulent lgaliser le cannabis rcratif au plus de 18 ans! Appliquons nos lois et renforons les amendes sur les consommateurs rcratifs pour tarir les trafics de cannabis, de tabac et d'alcool


Y'a franchement un complot l, autant de concidences ne peuvent tre dues au hasard.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et je te parle mme pas de tous les petits magasins arabes ou pakistanais ou jamais on te demandera rien, voir quand en plus ils vendent eux mmes des clopes (j'en connais).


Je connais deux "arabes du coin" dans Paris o ils vendent des packages  1 composs de: 1 cigarette + 1 carton + 1 grande feuille...
Par contre, il faut tre coopt  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## fredoche

> Je connais deux "arabes du coin" dans Paris o ils vendent des packages  1 composs de: 1 cigarette + 1 carton + 1 grande feuille...
> Par contre, il faut tre coopt 
> 
> -VX


Le chichon vient avec, ou c'est juste le kit de roulage ?

----------


## tanaka59

Je suis fermement oppos  la lgalisation du cannabis. En effet les drogues, l'alcool ou encore le tlphone sont surreprsents dans les dlits et accidents routiers.

Legaliser ces merdes avgravera les accidents et leurs nombres.

Non on prfre passer la vitesse a 80 au lieu de 90 en considrant l'automobiliste qui roule a 81 comme un dangereux criminel.  Un drogu qui veut rouler a 160 au lieu de 80 le fera. 

La lgalisation est un non sens.

Le jour un de proche mourra dans un accident de la route aprs la lgalisation qui augmentera les comportements a risque, vous aurez plus un discours pro ... Mais anti.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nan mais franchement, arrte de dire des btises plus grosses que toi! C'est purement faux! C'est illgal sur le papier mais ils ne font pas du tout attention. Quand j'tais ado j'ai jamais eu un seul refus en achetant de l'alcool ou des clopes.


Pour le tabac je ne sais pas, mais pour l'alcool je sais que c'tait impossible, il y avait crit "la vente d'alcool est interdite aux mineurs" et les personnes qui travaillaient  la caisse vrifiaient les cartes d'identits.
Bon aprs peut-tre que dans certains magasins il y avait des oprateurs de caisses qui ne connaissent pas les lois, en mme temps quand tu fais une petite mission en intrim tu matrises pas tout.
Mais  Amsterdam a rigole pas, pour entrer dans un coffee shop il faut montrer sa carte d'identit.

Quand l'alcool est lgal il y a des contrles de qualit, pendant la prohibition aux USA il y a des gens qui distillaient du bois et a faisait du mthanol, du coup plein de gens sont mort.
Et il y avait a aussi :
Prohibition: quand le gouvernement amricain empoisonnait les buveurs d'alcool




> Legaliser ces merdes avgravera les accidents et leurs nombres.


Le tabac et les smartphones resteront lgals et dangereux.
La chose que vous ne comprenez pas c'est que *lgalisation n'est pas forcment synonyme d'augmentation de la consommation*.
Peut-tre que quand le cannabis rcratif sera lgalis en France, les gens seront moins dfonc qu'aujourd'hui. (On ne sait pas, il faudrait faire une petite tude sur 30 ans (en lgalisant le cannabis rcratif et en permettant aux franais de cultiver pour leur consommation personnel) pour rcuprer 2, 3 infos)




> Non on prfre passer la vitesse a 80 au lieu de 90 en considrant l'automobiliste qui roule a 81 comme un dangereux criminel.


Non mais a va il y a des dpartements qui vont autoriser des routes  90 km/h.




> Un drogu qui veut rouler a 160 au lieu de 80 le fera.


Le danger sur la route c'est plus l'alcool et le smartphone...
De ce que j'ai entendu, le cannabis ne donne pas envie de rouler vite (l'alcool par contre fait prendre des risques).

Accidents de la route : le portable en accusation



> Le car d'une colonie de vacances a t percut par un camion, dans l'Aisne.  bord, 28 enfants choqus, dont 7 hospitaliss. Quelques secondes avant l'accident, le chauffeur du poids lourd aurait utilis son portable. *Le tlphone au volant a t impliqu dans la mort de 310 personnes sur les routes en 2016*. Les automobilistes sont pourtant encore nombreux  avouer l'utiliser. Malgr les campagnes de sensibilisation de la Scurit routire, *9 Franais sur 10 utiliseraient leur smartphone en voiture*.





> Le jour un de proche mourra dans un accident de la route aprs la lgalisation qui augmentera les comportements a risque, vous aurez plus un discours pro ... Mais anti.


Figurez-vous que mon frre est presque mort dans un accident de voiture et le gars qui conduisait tait positif  l'alcool et au cannabis et je suis quand mme pour la lgalisation. (bon le problme c'est qu'avec le cannabis tu restes positif pendant des lustres.)
De toute faon ce n'est pas parce que tu lgalises quelque chose que la consommation augmente...

====
Bref, il y a des news sur le sujet :

Vers l'autorisation du cannabis rcratif ?



> La lgalisation du cannabis en France fait dbat. Qu'il s'agisse d'une lgalisation d'un cannabis  usage thrapeutique ou bien rcratif et de bien-tre. Le premier devrait bientt entrer dans une phase d'exprimentation, mais le second et le troisime usage rencontrent toujours une relle rsistance. Pourtant, selon les informations rvles par Europe 1, dans les jours qui arrivent, une mission d'information parlementaire sur le sujet devrait tre lance  la demande des dputes de la majorit LREM.
> 
> L'objectif de l'opration est de ddramatiser quelque peu le dbat et de pouvoir,  terme, *transformer la question de la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif en une vritable proposition de campagne dans le cadre de l'lection prsidentielle de 2022,  en croire certains dputs*. Auprs de la station de radio, un parlementaire indique qu' l'heure actuelle, le dbat est quelque peu ferm, touff par trop de  positions dogmatiques, de caricatures .


C'est possible qu'LREM propose la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif pour passer pour quelqu'un de *moderne, ouvert d'esprit, progressiste* comme Justin Trudeau  ::P: 

Faut-il lgaliser le cannabis ? Vingt arguments pour se forger une opinion



> *Un rapport du Conseil danalyse conomique prconise de modifier la lgislation*, comme lont fait le Canada, lUruguay et certains Etats amricains.


Hamon a propos la lgalisation dans son programme, malheureusement ses autres ides taient moins bonne  ::P: 
C'est de 2016, mais je crois qu'il n'a pas chang de ligne depuis :
Hamon veut lgaliser le cannabis : est-ce que a a march ailleurs ?

L'argent du cannabis pourrait revenir  l'tat alors que l une partie va chez les terroristes...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> D'ailleurs le travail au noir est une chimre qui n'existe pas. De mme pour les trafiquants, en vrai y'en a pas, c'est des mensonges de politiciens, le peuple n'oserait pas braver les lois...


Travail au noir -> Auto-entrepreneurs
Trafic de drogue illgal -> Lgalisation ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Le cannabis peut-il remplacer les antidouleurs ?



> Cela a entran 82% des participants  rduire, ou mme  arrter, leur prise d'antalgiques sans ordonnance et *88% ont mme arrt de prendre des antalgiques opiacs.*
> 
> Leurs rsultats, parus dans le Journal of Psychoactive Drugs, ont aussi montr que chez les personnes qui recouraient au cannabis contre la douleur, 74% notaient que la plante facilitait leur sommeil. *84% ont remarqu que cela les avait aids et 83% ont rduit, voire arrt, les somnifres au profit de la marijuana.*


Les antalgiques opiacs et les somnifres c'est bien de la merde, le cannabis est vraiment trs utile si il peut aider les malades  arrter.
On devient vite accro  ce type de mdicament, alors que le cannabis a ne risque rien.

Enfin on a le choix, c'est soit l'industrie pharmaceutique avec ses opiacs comme dans cette vido, soit le cannabis :



Et si Paris devenait ville test pour la lgalisation du cannabis ?



> Le groupe Radicaux de Gauche Centre et Indpendants (RGCI) souhaite que la Ville de Paris propose au gouvernement de  faire de Paris un territoire dexprimentation de la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif .


Mais non pas Paris !
Commencez dans mon dpartement d'abord ^^  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Lgalisation du cannabis: la Ville de Paris plaide pour une exprimentation dans la capitale



> "La France est au premier rang europen en matire de politique rpressive mais aussi au premier rang de la consommation chez les jeunes", a-t-elle rappel. 
> 
> La mesure dfendue par les radicaux de gauche a pour double objectif de *lutter contre les trafic et contre la consommation des plus jeunes*.


C'est une excellente ide, si on veut tuer le trafic et lutter efficacement contrer la consommation chez les jeunes il faut lgaliser le cannabis rcratif en France.

En plus a pourrait crer des jobs :
Pourquoi des lus proposent-ils de lgaliser le cannabis  Paris mme s'ils n'ont aucune chance d'y arriver ?



> Sur cette questions, des organismes trs srieux mettent des recommandations. Le Conseil d'analyses conomiques (CAE), think tank plac sous l'autorit du Premier ministre, dnonce l'approche rpressive de la loi de 1970. Rclamant une lgalisation tatique et contrle permettant de modrer la consommation de cannabis, le CAE publie galement les ventuelles retombes conomiques que pourrait gnrer cette lgalisation. *Entre 27.500 et 80.000 emplois pourraient tre crs tandis que les recettes fiscales devraient s'lever entre 2 et 2,8 milliards d'euros.*


Bon alors a c'est bien sympa mais qui cultive le cannabis thrapeutique exactement ?
Exprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique: fume blanche de l'Agence du mdicament



> Pour ce test en situation relle, le cannabis thrapeutique pourra tre prescrit chez *des patients en impasse thrapeutique, souffrant de certaines formes d'pilepsies rsistantes aux traitements, de douleurs neuropathiques (rsultant de lsions nerveuses) non soulages par d'autres thrapies, d'effets secondaires des chimiothrapies ou encore pour les soins palliatifs et les contractions musculaires incontrles de la sclrose en plaques ou d'autres pathologies du systme nerveux central.* Pas question toutefois de joint sur ordonnance: les produits prescrits seront inhals (huile, fleurs sches) ou ingres (solutions buvables, gouttes et capsules d'huile).


Lgalisation de la marijuana : une proposition de loi pour la cration d'une Socit d'exploitation du cannabis, dpose ce jeudi



> Le dput Franois-Michel Lambert dposera ce jeudi une proposition de loi relative  "la lgalisation contrle de la production, de la vente et de la consommation de cannabis". Le texte, cosign par 14 dputs dont cinq de La Rpublique en marche, prvoit la cration d'une Socit d'exploitation du Cannabis (SECA) qui aura le monopole de la production et de la vente. Ces dernires seraient confies aux agriculteurs et aux dbitants de tabac.


=======================
Cannabis thrapeutique : "Au bout d'une demi-heure, je ne souffre plus", tmoigne une utilisatrice rgulire



> Sous morphine depuis un accident il y a 40 ans, Chantal trouve aujourd'hui dans le cannabis une manire efficace de stopper ses douleurs. 
> (...)
> Dans son conglateur, " ct des glaces et du poisson", un sachet de fleurs de cannabis. "Quand c'est bien enferm, il n'y a pas d'odeur qui sort", sourit-elle. Ces fleurs, elle s'en fait des tisanes, ou bien elle les inhale avec une sorte de cigarette lectronique. Elle a aussi, sur l'un des rayons de son frigo, un petit flacon d'huile de cannabidiol, la substance active du cannabis : une huile rserve, dit Chantal, "quand vraiment j'ai trs, trs, trs mal".
> (...)
> Chantal a le soutien de ses mdecins, et elle espre aujourd'hui que l'ANSM donnera son feu vert  l'exprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique. Elle veut mme en faire partie : "Si vraiment, il y a un mdicament qui est reconnu comme bien dos par rapport  la douleur, l, a me changerait la vie." *Parce que le rve le plus cher de Chantal, c'est de pouvoir, un jour, abandonner la morphine.*


=======================
Lexprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique officiellement autorise en France



> Cest une nouvelle tape vers lexprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique en France : *lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament et des produits de sant (ANSM) a valid jeudi 11 juillet le cadre propos fin juin par un groupe dexperts.*  Le cadre global quils posent est un cadre  partir duquel on peut travailler, leurs propositions nous paraissent des bonnes propositions , a prcis  lAgence France-presse Dominique Martin, directeur gnral de lANSM.
> (...)
> Pas question toutefois de  joint sur ordonnance  :* les produits prescrits seront inhals (huile, fleurs sches) ou ingres (solutions buvables, gouttes et capsules dhuile)*. Le comit de treize spcialistes, prsid par le psychiatre et pharmacologue Nicolas Authier, a aussi recommand de rserver la  prescription initiale  de produits  base de cannabis aux mdecins exerant dans des centres de rfrence (centres anti-douleur, centres experts de la sclrose en plaques, etc.). Les mdecins participant  lexprimentation seront volontaires et auront obligatoirement suivi une formation en ligne, dont les modalits restent  dterminer.

----------


## fredoche

Pour qui s'y intresse, et pour toi ryu :

----------


## Neckara

> Pour qui s'y intresse, et pour toi ryu


Et niveau effet secondaire / dpendance, cela vaut quoi ?

Je n'ai pas trouv d'information  ce propos sur la page Wikipdia.

----------


## Ryu2000

la fac j'ai crois un prof qui parlait de a, il disait que si on laissait une laitue pousser trop longtemps, a faisait un peu comme de l'opium de laitue.

Lintrt de lgaliser le cannabis rcratif c'est de tuer le trafic, comme le disent les chercheurs :
https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...ealers-6445507
Que faire contre les trafics de stups qui abment Nantes, provoquant de terribles fusillades, parfois mortelles ? Pour le chercheur Renaud Colson, pas dalternative : la lgalisation est inluctable.
Ce sont les dealers qui sont contre la lgalisation, parce qu'ils perdraient leur revenu.

Bon en attendant il y a une exprimentation de cannabis thrapeutique, c'est dj mieux que rien.
En plus a parle d'huile et de fleur sch, donc c'est trs bien. (c'est pas du sativex)
Lexprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique officiellement autorise en France



> Pour ce test en situation relle, le cannabis thrapeutique pourra tre prescrit chez des patients en impasse thrapeutique, souffrant de certaines formes dpilepsies rsistantes aux traitements, de douleurs neuropathiques (rsultant de lsions nerveuses) non soulages par dautres thrapies, *deffets secondaires des chimiothrapies* ou encore pour les soins palliatifs et les contractions musculaires incontrles de la sclrose en plaques ou dautres pathologies du systme nerveux central.
> 
> Pas question toutefois de  joint sur ordonnance  : *les produits prescrits seront inhals (huile, fleurs sches) ou ingres (solutions buvables, gouttes et capsules dhuile)*. Le comit de treize spcialistes, prsid par le psychiatre et pharmacologue Nicolas Authier, a aussi recommand de rserver la  prescription initiale  de produits  base de cannabis aux mdecins exerant dans des centres de rfrence (centres anti-douleur, centres experts de la sclrose en plaques, etc.). Les mdecins participant  lexprimentation seront volontaires et auront obligatoirement suivi une formation en ligne, dont les modalits restent  dterminer.


Si a peut aider ceux qui font des chimiothrapies c'est intressant, parce qu'ils prennent trs trs cher les types... C'est extrmement violent les chimiothrapies.

----------


## Bubu017

> la fac j'ai crois un prof qui parlait de a, il disait que si on laissait une laitue pousser trop longtemps, a faisait un peu comme de l'opium de laitue.


et ton prof ne t'a pas donn plus d'infos que a ?

----------


## fredoche

> Et niveau effet secondaire / dpendance, cela vaut quoi ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouv d'information  ce propos sur la page Wikipdia.


Aucune ide, c'est juste pour le clin dil

Tu as plein de plantes  la con hallucinognes ou non qui trainent dans la nature. 
Certaines sont assurment dangereuses comme la Datura ou l'amanite tue-mouche.
D'autres comme le pavot sont trs communs dans nos jardins et dans les champs. A l'arboretum de Genve, ce WE, j'ai vu du coquelicot list dans les plantes mdicinales,  cot de la mlisse, du saule, de la camomille ....
Les psylos sont trs communs, j'en ramassais avec les copains il y a 30 ans dans les champs  cot de Citeaux, l'abbaye millnaire  l'origine des cisterciens et des grands vins de bourgogne. Quand je passe devant ces champs, a me fait toujours sourire

Celle-l je pense en avoir dj vu en fort

C'est comme tout, il ne faut pas en abuser certainement.
Ce n'est aucunement ncessaire  la vie

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as plein de plantes  la con hallucinognes ou non qui trainent dans la nature. 
> Certaines sont assurment dangereuses comme la Datura ou l'amanite tue-mouche.


Justement en parlant de dangerosit, en lgalisant le cannabis rcratif le consommateur aura accs  un produit de qualit, qui a t produit selon un cahier des charges strict, il aura des informations sur le produit (varit, mode de production, taux de THC, etc).
Alors que quand c'est illgal parfois le consommateur tombe sur de la rsine marocaine coup 15 fois avec des produits plus ou moins dangereux.
C'est comme l'alcool, il vaut mieux que ce soit lgal, sinon des gens vont distiller et boire n'importe quoi...

----------


## Neckara

> C'est comme l'alcool, il vaut mieux que ce soit lgal, sinon des gens vont distiller et boire n'importe quoi...


Outre le fait que la lgalit n'empche pas des personnes de faire leur propre alcool/bire, il faut aussi que tu arrtes de nous prendre pour des cons.

D'un ct, tu nous dis que la lgalisation serait bien comme cela tu pourras faire pousser (et consommer) tes propres plants dans ton jardin, et de l'autre, tu nous dis qu'il faut lgaliser sinon les gens vont faire leur propre trucs sans suivi, toussa.
C'est trop te demander d'avoir une pense cohrente qui ne se contredit pas elle-mme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Outre le fait que la lgalit n'empche pas des personnes de faire leur propre alcool/bire


Ouais mais c'est moins courant. Si tu peux acheter de l'alcool en magasin tu vas pas te faire chier  trouver un producteur clandestin... (bon aprs il existe des gens qui font leur propre absinthe, a fait plus authentique que labsinthe en magasin)
Lors de la prohibition aux USA il y a eu n'importe quoi, comme de la criminalit, de l'alcool de bois, de l'alcool empoisonn, etc.




> tu nous dis que la lgalisation serait bien comme cela tu pourras faire pousser (et consommer) tes propres plants dans ton jardin


Non, non j'ai jamais dis a !
J'ai dis :
- N'importe qui pourra cultiver pour sa propre consommation
- Je pourrai crer mon entreprise et devenir un producteur

Dj le cannabis est beaucoup moins dangereux que les laitues, les psilocybes, la salvia divinorum, l'amanite tue-mouche, les noix de muscade, etc.
Le pire qu'un producteur puisse faire c'est de mettre des engrais synthtique juste avant la rcolte, ou de l'insecticide synthtique pendant la floraison.
Dans des pays les gens ont le droit de cultiver pour leur consommation personnelle et il n'y a pas de problme.

En revanche dans la rsine on retrouve parfois des produits dangereux...
Le gars qui va cultiver va rcolter des fleurs, et peut-tre un tout petit peu de rsine, mais il va pas la couper avec des produits dangereux, ce serait con...

----------


## Charvalos

> C'est trop te demander d'avoir une pense cohrente qui ne se contredit pas elle-mme ?


Tu sais que tu t'adresses  Ryu l ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est vous qui cherchez  interprter mes propos n'importe comment pour essayer de trouver une version qui ne fonctionne pas, alors que a tient entirement debout sous tous les angles.
C'est facile de comprendre que le consommateur prendrait moins de risque si le cannabis tait lgal. (mme si il en cultive pour sa propre consommation)
Dj il ne serait pas contraint de ctoyer des trafiquants pour se procurer de l'herbe. (il y a des dealers qui ne vendent pas que du cannabis...)

Ce sont les additifs dans la rsine marocaine qui peuvent rendre le cannabis dangereux. (il y a des dealers qui ajoutent des produits toxique)
Quand ce sera lgalis en France il y aura des magasins spcialis et on aura de la traabilit sur les produits (comme quand tu vas  la fromagerie ou  la boucherie).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu, si ton seul but c'est de crer ta propre exploitation de plantes, pourquoi ne pas la crer ds maintenant, en cultivant une (ou plusieurs) plante qui ne soit (ent) pas nocive(s) pour tes prochains ? C'est pas les plantes saines, voire comestibles, qui manquent...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu, si ton seul but c'est de crer ta propre exploitation de plantes


C'est une plante qui a plus de valeur.
La lgislation est beaucoup trop dur :



> *Quant  la production, mme pour usage personnel, celle-ci est passible d'une peine maximale de vingt ans de rclusion criminelle ou d'une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 7 500 000 euros* (Art. 222-35 du Code pnal). Mais, comme pour les faits de consommation  simple , l'opportunit des poursuites pnales appartient au procureur, et l'apprciation de la peine appartient au juge, ce qui fait que les sanctions maximales ne sont jamais infliges, sauf en cas de production quasi-industrielle.





> pas nocive(s) pour tes prochains ?


Tout est nocif si tu ne le consommes pas raisonnablement...
Si tu manges 3kg de fraise tu vas avoir des problmes.

Le th et le caf sont lgal, le cannabis devrait l'tre galement.
De toute faon a semble faire parti du progrs donc a finira bien par arriver. La France finira bien par suivre le mouvement.

L il n'y a pas d'herbe cultiv en France, alors les consommateurs se retrouvent avec de la rsine marocaine, pour le bien des consommateurs il faut faire quelque chose contre cette rsine.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quand ce sera lgalis en France il y aura des magasins spcialis et on aura de la traabilit sur les produits (comme quand tu vas  la fromagerie ou  la boucherie).


Et ?

Le ct lgal et la traabilit, a n'empche pas les produits de merde hein, suffit de voir les lasagnes de boeuf au cheval, ou les gteau au chocolat aux excrments, entre de trs nombreux autres exemples ces dernires annes (Oui oui c'est la faute  la mchante UE, c'est pas pareil).  




> *pour le bien des consommateurs* il faut faire quelque chose contre cette rsine.


Dixit le mec qui passe son temps  dire qu'il n'en a rien  faire de son prochain et de ce qui arrive aux autres. En plus, c'est pas toi qui dit tout le temps qu'on est trop nombreux et qu'il faut diminuer la population ? Laisses donc ces consommateurs fumer leur mauvaise rsine du coup non ? 

Quant on te lit sur le forum, y'a limite personne de moins empathique que toi, mais l, tu te fais du soucis pour les pauvres consommateurs de cannabis ? 

Tu prends vraiment les gens pour des jambons hein...

----------


## David_g

Ce qui est bien sur ce thread c'est qu'il a un petit ct "fte de la marmotte  Punxsutawney". on a l'impression de revivre sans cesse la mme journe de post.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les lasagnes de boeuf au cheval


Sans libre change ce ne serait pas arriv.
Et aprs a vient des industriels qui veulent maximiser le profit.




> les gteau au chocolat aux excrments


Je ne connais pas l'histoire, mais par contre je sais que dans l'industrie agroalimentaire certains additifs sont produit  base dextrmement.




> En plus, c'est pas toi qui dit tout le temps qu'on est trop nombreux et qu'il faut diminuer la population ? Laisses donc ces consommateurs fumer leur mauvaise rsine du coup non ?


a risque de prendre du temps pour mourir en fumant de la rsine... Mme si c'est du pneu... a doit tre plus rapide de manger des repas industriels  rchauffer au micro-onde 2 fois par jour.




> tu te fais du soucis pour les pauvres consommateurs de cannabis ?


Ben c'est normal c'est dans le protocole du discours, pour convaincre quelqu'un on peut utiliser ce type d'argument.
La logique fonctionne bien "le cannabis peut tre un petit peu dangereux" => "en le lgalisant il le sera moins", en principe a fonctionne.

On pourrait aussi dire :
"une petite partie de l'argent gnr par le cannabis finance le terrorisme" => "en lgalisation l'tat rcuprerait cet argent". Le problme c'est que la France a financ le terrorisme en Syrie... (mais les gens prfrent l'ignorer ou le nier donc a va)

Mais d'un ct c'est vrai que j'en ai rien  foutre de ce que font les jeunes, ils peuvent bien faire une overdose de nettoyant pour jante parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter du vrai GHB, a ne me drange pas... (sauf que a, tu ne peux pas le dire dans un texte pour dfendre la lgalisation du cannabis...)




> Tu prends vraiment les gens pour des jambons hein...


Non c'est juste que jessaie la pense positive sur un sujet.
Jespre que le gouvernement Franais arrivera  lgaliser le cannabis rcratif correctement.

Le cannabis sera lgalis en France, ce n'est qu'une question de temps (pourvu que a ne prenne pas encore 30 ans).
Comme je vous l'ai dj dis, quand on pourra produire et vendre du cannabis vous ne me verrez plus, donc vous devriez faire du lobbying au lieu de m'embter.

----------


## fredoche

C'est vrai que tu es incohrent Ryu

Il n'y a pas de mal  aimer fumer du cannabis, c'est toi-mme qui le dit, d'autant que ce produit a de multiples vertus.

Aprs moi a me gonfle un peu que l'on prenne l'usage thrapeutique comme une espce de prcurseur ou de cheval de Troie d'une dpnalisation du cannabis. C'est pas la plante du diable, il faut assumer ses usages, d'autant plus en France qui est le premier pays consommateur europen, et surement pas le dernier au monde.

Dpnaliser ce serait aussi ddiaboliser

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs moi a me gonfle un peu que l'on prenne l'usage thrapeutique comme une espce de prcurseur ou de cheval de Troie d'une dpnalisation du cannabis.


Perso je lgaliserait le cannabis rcratif avant le cannabis thrapeutique.
Mais il y a des trucs cool  faire dans le cannabis thrapeutique, dans le cahier des charges a ne pourra tre qu'organique (pas de produit synthtique).

Il y a eu de l'abus aux USA dans les tats o seul le cannabis thrapeutique tait lgalis, il y a des mdecins qui prescrivaient du cannabis facilement, il suffisait de dire qu'on avait un petit symptme du genre "j'ai du mal  m'endormir".
Donc autant lgaliser le cannabis rcratif directement.

----------


## Neckara

> Perso je lgaliserait le cannabis rcratif avant le cannabis thrapeutique.


Par moment, j'adore Ryu.

Donc demain on aura le droit de fumer du cannabis... sauf si on est malade.
Va falloir se balader avec un document sign par son mdecin traitant pour attester de notre bonne sant,  renouveller bi-mensuellement.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sans libre change ce ne serait pas arriv.


Si tu le dis, perso ma boule de cristal est en rade en ce moment. 





> Comme je vous l'ai dj dis, quand on pourra produire et vendre du cannabis vous ne me verrez plus, donc vous devriez faire du lobbying au lieu de m'embter.


Quel rapport entre un forum de dveloppement et la lgalisation du cannabis ? 

Si tu veux faire du lobbying, c'est au prs de tes lus qu'il faut le faire, pas ici hein o cela ne sert strictement  rien hein...  ::roll:: 

(quoi que, si on tait certains que tu quitterais le forum suite  la lgalisation, tu pourrais ptet mme faire voter Jon pour la lgalisation alors qu'il a horreur des fumeurs de cannabis  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: )


@Fredoche : attention dpnaliser != lgaliser  :;): 

@Neckara :  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Quel rapport entre un forum de dveloppement et la lgalisation du cannabis ?


Ben quand tu vois comment certains logiciels sont cods...




> Si tu veux faire du lobbying, c'est au prs de tes lus qu'il faut le faire, pas ici hein o cela ne sert strictement  rien hein...


Parler  des lus est du lobbying grasstop, parler  des citoyens est du lobbying grassroot, donc si c'est bien du lobbying, bien que je te rejoins sur son efficacit ici.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc demain on aura le droit de fumer du cannabis... sauf si on est malade.


Il n'y aurait pas d'ordonnance, ce ne serait pas rembours, ce ne serait peut-tre pas disponible en pharmacie.
Mais avec le cannabis thrapeutique a changerait.




> Si tu le dis, perso ma boule de cristal est en rade en ce moment.


C'est facile  comprendre, a passe par les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg, la Roumanie, Chypre, il y a des histoires de traders.
Si toutes les tapes taient en France, il y aurait moins de probabilit de problme.






> Si tu veux faire du lobbying, c'est au prs de tes lus qu'il faut le faire


Je ne suis pas un gars des rseaux... J'ai aucune influence.
Et les lus n'ont pas vraiment de pouvoir de toute faon (ils ont principalement des privilges).
Il y a des lus qui doivent gagner de l'argent grce au trafic de drogue, donc ils ne sont pas hyper press de lgaliser le cannabis en France.




> tu pourrais ptet mme faire voter Jon pour la lgalisation alors qu'il a horreur des fumeurs de cannabis


Ben c'est a la base de la blague...

----------


## Neckara

> Il n'y aurait pas d'ordonnance, ce ne serait pas rembours, ce ne serait peut-tre pas disponible en pharmacie.


Mais je vous jure M. l'agent, j'ai pas d'ordonnances.


... je crois que tu n'as pas trs bien compris ce qu'est une interdiction pour usage thrapeutique...

Cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait de ncessiter ou non une ordonnance, d'tre rembours, ou d'tre achetable en pharmacie...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Parler  des lus est du lobbying grasstop, parler  des citoyens est du lobbying grassroot, donc si c'est bien du lobbying, bien que je te rejoins sur son efficacit ici.


Oui oui, je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas du lobbying ce qu'il fait, seulement que le faire ici a peu de chance d'aboutir  quoi que ce soit, et ce, mme si il avait un argumentaire en bton (ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas  ::D: ).





> C'est facile  comprendre, a passe par les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg, la Roumanie, Chypre, il y a des histoires de traders.
> *Si toutes les tapes taient en France, il y aurait moins de probabilit de problme.*


Peut-tre que oui, peut-tre que non. Encore une fois, toujours pas de boule de cristal  disposition.

Le risque vient aussi du nombre d'intermdiaires, pas seulement du fait que ceux-ci soient  l'tranger, tu pourrais hypothtiquement avoir le mme souci dans un parcours 100% franais (je ne dis pas qu'il y a autant de chance que cela arrive, mais que cela peut quand mme arriver). 

D'ailleurs dans ces cas l, les problmes ne viennent pas du fait de faire du libre-change, mais de faire du libre-change *avec des pays n'ayant pas les mmes normes / rgles*. Si tu fais du libre-change avec des pays qui ont les mmes normes que toi, tu cours quand mme peu de risques  mon avis. 

Mais bon, tout a pour dire que traabilit ou pas, il peut y avoir des produits de mauvaise qualit, la traabilit te permet seulement de savoir chez qui aller enquter *aprs coup* mais cela n'empche pas totalement les problmes.




> Et les lus n'ont pas vraiment de pouvoir de toute faon (ils ont principalement des privilges).


Tu nous rappelleras qui vote les lois dans ce pays hein... Mais en dehors de a, ils n'ont pas de pouvoir... 

D'ailleurs si ni les lus, ni le peuple n'ont de pouvoir, quel est l'intrt de venir faire du lobbying pro-lgalisation ici, puisque personne n'y peut rien ?  ::aie:: 

Au final on ne te verra jamais partir quoi, puisque personne n'a de pouvoir pour faire passer la lgalisation.





> Il y a des lus qui doivent gagner de l'argent grce au trafic de drogue, donc ils ne sont pas hyper press de lgaliser le cannabis en France.


Bah oui videmment, c'est bien connu que 90% des lus en France touchent leur part sur la revente du moindre bout de shit qui passe, et que c'est exclusivement  cause de cela qu'ils freinent des deux pieds pour lgaliser...  ::roll:: 

De toutes faons tu viens de le dire, les lus n'ont pas de pouvoir, ce qui veut donc dire que ceux qui ne veulent pas que cela soit lgalis (enfin que cela ne soit pas lgalis en France), dirigent les lus, et que donc le fait que des lus touchent de l'argent grce au trafic de drogues n'a rien  voir sur la non-volution de la lgalisation.

Par contre, l o a pose problme, c'est que comme tu nous le rpte tous les jours, c'est l'UE qui dirige de toutes faons, mais il y a quelque chose que je n'arrive pas  comprendre, et j'aimerai que tu me l'explique :

- SI c'est l'UE qui dirige ses pays membres, pourquoi voudrait-elle que la lgalisation se fasse dans de nombreux autres pays membres de l'Union, mais pas en France ? 

- Est-ce que cela ne voudrait pas dire que ce n'est pas l'UE qui dcide sur le sujet mais chaque pays ?  Mais donc, oh mon dieu, cela signifierait que la France a encore des pouvoirs souverains ? Mais c'est impossible, c'est contraire  tout ce que tu nous dis depuis des annes ! La, j'avoue que je suis perdu et je ne sais plus que croire...  ::aie:: 





> Ben c'est a la base de la blague...


Ahhh car la aussi il y avait une blague ? 

Comme on dit, les blagues les meilleures, sont les plus courtes. Celle-ci dure depuis 57 pages, il est temps d'y mettre fin.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est une plante qui a plus de valeur.


Ben, en fait, non. C'est une plante qui pousse trs facilement. Donc, si demain, il est autoris d'en faire pousser pour sa conso personnelle, je pense que les cours vont s'effondrer (je suppose que tu sais ce que c'est que la loi de l'offre et de la demande...). Donc, du coup, cette plante risque de ne plus avoir de valeur, ou trs peu, et donc sa culture ne sera pas aussi intressante que a.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Ben, en fait, non. C'est une plante qui pousse trs facilement. Donc, si demain, il est autoris d'en faire pousser pour sa conso personnelle, je pense que les cours vont s'effondrer (je suppose que tu sais ce que c'est que la loi de l'offre et de la demande...). Donc, du coup, cette plante risque de ne plus avoir de valeur, ou trs peu, et donc sa culture ne sera pas aussi intressante que a.


Sachant en plus que s'il y a des rglementations  respecter, cela va trs probablement signifier des charges supplmentaires.
a, plus la concurrences de potentiels grands groupes, la pression des rseau de redistribution, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je crois que tu n'as pas trs bien compris ce qu'est une interdiction pour usage thrapeutique...


Non mais faite un minimum d'effort pour interprter les choses correctement, c'est quand mme simple...
Le cannabis thrapeutique c'est du cannabis qui a gnralement un taux de THC faible, et qui ne peut tre acheter qu'avec une ordonnance.
Le cannabis rcratif, ce n'est pas les mmes varits et tout le monde peut en acheter.

Donc on peut trs bien lgaliser le cannabis rcratif mais pas le thrapeutique...
Les malades pourront aller acheter du cannabis rcratif pour se soigner, mais ce ne sera pas optimal.
Quand on dit cannabis thrapeutique, a veut dire que les mdecins en prescrivent et qu'on peut en acheter en pharmacie si on a une ordonnance.
Par contre les malades pourront cultiver des varits spciales pour se soigner.




> Donc, si demain, il est autoris d'en faire pousser pour sa conso personnelle, je pense que les cours vont s'effondrer


Il existe des alcools de luxe trs cher.
Il y a une marque de Vodka franaise qui vend des bouteilles  70 il me semble. Et c'est rien ya du rhum qui vaut encore beaucoup plus cher que a.

Donc voil il y aura toujours des varits plus cher, plus rare, plus forte.
Les grosses entreprises feront pousser des varits commerciales, des petits indica qui se rcoltent vite.




> a, plus la concurrences de potentiels grands groupes, la pression des rseau de redistribution, etc.


Ya moyen de limiter la taille des entreprises.
Il existe des petits producteurs de vin, il peut exister des petits producteurs de cannabis...

----------


## Neckara

> Le cannabis thrapeutique c'est du cannabis qui a gnralement un taux de THC faible, et qui ne peut tre acheter qu'avec une ordonnance.


Encore une fois, le fait d'tre thrapeutique, ou d'tre autoris dans un usage thrapeutique (ce qui n'est dj pas la mme chose), n'a rien  voir avec le fait de ne pouvoir tre achet qu'avec une ordonnance...

Ensuite, tu m'expliques la logique d'interdire une varit avec peu de THC alors que d'autres avec plus de THC seraient autoriss ?




> Quand on dit cannabis thrapeutique, a veut dire que les mdecins en  prescrivent et qu'on peut en acheter en pharmacie si on a une  ordonnance.


Ben oui, il faut qu'on fasse des efforts pour interprter les choses correctement... quand tu inventes tes propres dfinitions de mots...

Il faudrait aussi savoir, tu utilises deux dfinitions pour le mme terme. Dans l'un tu dfinis le cannabis thrapeutique comme une varit, et dans l'autre comme son usage...





> Donc voil il y aura toujours des varits plus cher, plus rare, plus forte.
> Les grosses entreprises feront pousser des varits commerciales, des petits indica qui se rcoltent vite.


Ben oui, aucune entreprise ne va essayer de viser un march de niche, ni ne va essayer de proposer une gamme de produit tendue...





> Ya moyen de limiter la taille des entreprises.


Oh ? Et comment comptes-tu t'y prendre ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non mais faite un minimum d'effort pour interprter les choses correctement, c'est quand mme simple...


"Faites un minimum d'efforts pour lire dans mes penses, j'ai la flemme de m'exprimer clairement"

 ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> "Faites un minimum d'efforts pour lire dans mes penses, j'ai la flemme  je suis incapable de m'exprimer clairement"


Fixed

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par DevTroglodyte
> 
> 
> "Faites un minimum d'efforts pour lire dans mes penses, j'ai la flemme je suis incapable de m'exprimer clairement"
> 
> 
> Fixed





> "Faites un minimum d'efforts pour lire dans mes penses, j'ai la flemme de m'exprimer clairement"


You made my day,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour moi c'est clair.
Il n'y a pas de vin thrapeutique, il n'y a pas de mdecin qui prescrivent du vin, il n'y a pas de pharmacie qui vendent du vin, aucune mutuelle ne rembourse du vin.
Bon aprs ce n'est peut-tre pas la bonne expression, mais je ne l'ai pas sous la main, en tout cas dans le contexte c'est normalement  la porte de n'importe quel abruti de comprendre, sauf si il dborde de mauvaise foi.

Lgaliser le cannabis rcratif a veut dire que les entreprises peuvent en produire et en vendre (il y a un cahier des charges  suivre et il y a des contrles), tout les citoyens franais pourraient en acheter mme les malades, mais ce ne serait pas rembours par la mutuelle.
Bon aprs peut-tre que des producteurs feraient pouss des varits avec quasiment pas de THC et plus de CBD, si ils pensent arriver  vendre leur produit.

Les producteurs de lait sont limit, il y a des histoires de quotas, il y a une surface maximale  respecter.
a doit exister pour les producteurs de vin, en tout cas il existe des petits producteurs qui survivent, ils ont une petite production et ils arrivent  la vendre, c'est artisanal.
Il y aura du cannabis artisanal, qui poussera en intrieur sous des HPS 600W, et peut-tre en aroponie (mais c'est plus difficile pour des engrais organique, il existe des solutions avec un bac  poisson, mais c'est surement plus difficile pour contrler l'EC et le PH).

Les petits producteurs arriveront  s'en sortir, parce qu'ils auront des varits originales. (meilleur effet, meilleur gout, que les varits commerciales des grosses entreprises)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a doit exister pour les producteurs de vin, en tout cas il existe des petits producteurs qui survivent, ils ont une petite production et ils arrivent  la vendre, c'est artisanal.
> Il y aura du cannabis artisanal, qui poussera en intrieur sous des HPS 600W, et peut-tre en aroponie (mais c'est plus difficile pour des engrais organique, il existe des solutions avec un bac  poisson, mais c'est surement plus difficile pour contrler l'EC et le PH).
> 
> Les petits producteurs arriveront  s'en sortir, parce qu'ils auront des varits originales. (meilleur effet, meilleur gout, que les varits commerciales des grosses entreprises)


Alors je ne sais pas pour le vin (et la flemme de chercher), mais typiquement rien que pour distiller les fruits de ton verger, il faut soit avoir un Alambic (dclar  la douane avec contrle possible) ou payer un mec pour faire la distillation, puis ensuite il faut dclarer combien de litre tu as produit, payer des taxes, etc. etc. Il faut remplir une dclaration  la douane ou  la mairie AVANT CHAQUE distillation.

Un lien d'un mec distille lui-mme, et qui explique un peu tout :

http://www.arcetsenans.com/6.html

A un moment il parle de coup de revient, et il explique qu'avec tous les frais, au final, un litre de gnle lui revient entre 10 et 12, et il dit que c'est dans les prix du commerce, et encore, l il ne compte mme pas une marge en plus pour ventuellement la revendre, ce qui le ferait devenir forcment plus cher. La rien que distiller sa propre gnle pour la boire, a lui revient aussi cher que dans le commerce o il y a 150 intermdiaires.


Bref, tout a pour dire que :

- mme si c'est lgalis, chacun ne pourra pas produire ce qu'il veut quand il veut, ou encore moins le vendre comme a l'enchante.
- que cela ne sera pas forcment moins cher que dans les lieux de vente "officiels" qui eux produiront  trs grande chelle.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour moi c'est clair.
> Il n'y a pas de vin thrapeutique, il n'y a pas de mdecin qui prescrivent du vin, il n'y a pas de pharmacie qui vendent du vin, aucune mutuelle ne rembourse du vin.


La lgalisation d'une chose thrapeutique, n'est pas du tout la mme chose que de reconnatre des vertus ou une qualit thrapeutique  une chose




> Bon aprs ce n'est peut-tre pas la bonne expression, mais je ne l'ai pas sous la main, en tout cas dans le contexte c'est normalement  la porte de n'importe quel abruti de comprendre, sauf si il dborde de mauvaise foi.


Ben, oui, tu n'utilises pas les bons mots, au sein d'un discours qui dj ne fait pas grand sens et c'est ceux qui ne te comprennent pas qui sont des abrutis ou de mauvaise foi

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bref, tout a pour dire que :
> 
> - mme si c'est lgalis, chacun ne pourra pas produire ce qu'il veut quand il veut, ou encore moins le vendre comme a l'enchante.
> - que cela ne sera pas forcment moins cher que dans les lieux de vente "officiels" qui eux produiront  trs grande chelle.


Pour le vin, dj, il faut des vignes, ensuite il faut un pressoir et une ou plusieurs cuves. Je pense galement, qu'il y a un aspect lgal l-dedans, mais je ne le connais pas.

Par contre, pour faire pousser du cannabis, c'est ultra simple. Et nombre de consommateurs le feront s'il n'y a plus de risque de se faire chopper. Bref, il y a plein de petits consommateurs qui vont se lancer dans la production personnelle (et entourage...).

----------


## Invit

> Par contre, pour faire pousser du cannabis, c'est ultra simple. Et nombre de consommateurs le feront s'il n'y a plus de risque de se faire chopper. Bref, il y a plein de petits consommateurs qui vont se lancer dans la production personnelle (et entourage...).


Si on est exigeant, c'est pas aussi simple qu'on pourrait le penser, surtout si on n'a pas de jardin. AMHA, si c'est vendu dans le commerce  prix relativement accessible, beaucoup vont prfrer s'y tourner. Cultiver en intrieur, c'est normment de travail. Quant  la culture en extrieur, il y a beaucoup de paramtres qui font que ton herbe sera ou non de la qualit attendue.

----------


## Neckara

> Par contre, pour faire pousser du cannabis, c'est ultra simple. Et nombre de consommateurs le feront s'il n'y a plus de risque de se faire chopper. Bref, il y a plein de petits consommateurs qui vont se lancer dans la production personnelle (et entourage...).


Ce qui va faire grandement diminuer les prix (augmentation de l'offre).

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce qui va faire grandement diminuer les prix (augmentation de l'offre).


pas seulement augmentation de l'offre. Il y a une surprime au risque importante qui disparat si le produit devient lgal. Il y a aussi des optimisations des cots massives qui peuvent tre faites quand on a plus besoin de se planquer.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Par contre, pour faire pousser du cannabis, c'est ultra simple. Et nombre de consommateurs le feront s'il n'y a plus de risque de se faire chopper. Bref, il y a plein de petits consommateurs qui vont se lancer dans la production personnelle (et entourage...).





> Ce qui va faire grandement diminuer les prix (augmentation de l'offre).


Cela dpend.

Si pour faire pousser faut des autorisations, faire des dclarations, etc. (cf la distillation), voir crer son auto-entreprise ou autre car il faudra peut-tre avoir un statut spcifique, je doute fort que tout le monde fasse les dmarches pour une simple consommation personnelle. Seul ceux qui voudront vendre officiellement les feront, les autres continueront de le faire dans l'illgalit ou comme dit Conan lord, iront directement en boutique. 

Faut pas s'emballer, lgalisation n'est pas synonyme d'autorisation pour tout le monde de faire pousser (peu importe les rves de Ryu), a se trouve a sera limit aux entreprises (voir mme aux entreprises valides par l'tat, on peut tout imaginer selon comment on regarde  ::aie:: ) et interdit aux particuliers (bah oui, sur de la revente main  la main, l'tat ne touche pas de TVA hein, ou alors le fait de faire gagner de l'argent  l'tat n'est plus un argument pour la lgalisation). Lgalisation cela signifie juste que tu n'as pas d'emmerde si tu en as sur toi, ou que tu es pris  en consommer, mais pas qu'il n'y aura aucune rglementation quand mme quant  la culture et la revente du produit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - mme si c'est lgalis, chacun ne pourra pas produire ce qu'il veut quand il veut, ou encore moins le vendre comme a l'enchante.
> - que cela ne sera pas forcment moins cher que dans les lieux de vente "officiels" qui eux produiront  trs grande chelle.


Dans certains pays on a autoris aux citoyens de cultiver pour leur consommation personnelle, on peut trs bien le faire en France, il faut une juste une rgle pour limiter le truc et le plus logique c'est la surface, parce que les limites sur le nombre de pieds ne veulent rien dire, 25 one buds, a peut produire moins qu'une plante norme en outdoor.
Il y a aussi des cannabis social club, il y a des gens qui font pousser pour des malades.

On peut trs bien faire en sorte que le cannabis lgal soit moins cher que le cannabis illgal.
Il suffit de mettre le minimum de taxe, pour le producteur et le consommateur.
J'ai vu un documentaire avec des scientifiques qui cultivaient du cannabis et ils disaient que a cotait 25 centimes pour produire un gramme. Il faut que le consommateur paie 1 gramme TTC pour moins de 5.




> Si on est exigeant, c'est pas aussi simple qu'on pourrait le penser


a ne doit pas tre tellement plus compliqu que cultiver des tomates...
Le plus compliqu a doit tre en hydroponie, il faut bien contrler l'EC et le PH.

----------


## fredoche

La difficult en extrieur tient plus au fait de faire des femelles, sinsemilia, et les mener  pleine maturit dans des environnements relativement humides en automne. Ne pas oublier que la floraison commence avec le 12/12, l'quinoxe quoi.

Mais si le grand ordonnateur t'coute tu auras la joie de voir se rencontrer dpnalisation et transformation de la France en dsert aride du fait des drglements climatiques. Dans 20  40 ans pas avant. 
Un peu de Bt pour les chenilles, et tu auras tes provisions pour l'hiver.

J'en fumerai un petit avec mes arrires petits-enfants  ::aie:: 



Il n'y aura plus d'lectricit de toute faon , donc hydroponie, HPS et MH, c'est mort. Fini  ces pousses clandestines industrielles  la faon "soleil vert" post-apocalypse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La difficult en extrieur tient plus au fait de faire des femelles


Il y a un moyen de garder une femelle constamment en croissance et d'en couper des boutures qui seront un peu comme des clones de la plante mre.
Il faut juste que la plante ne soit jamais 12h conscutive dans le noir (gnralement la lumire est allum 18h/j ou 24h/24).

Bon sinon ya moyen de crer des graines femelles, vu qu'on peut en acheter, je ne me rappelle plus de la mthode par contre...




> Ne pas oublier que la floraison commence avec le 12/12, l'quinoxe quoi.


Dans les grandes familles de cannabis il y a Indica, Sativa, mais galement Rudralis.
En mlangeant des varits Indica/Sativa normal avec des Rudralis ils ont produits des graines "Automatique", a veut dire que la floraison ne se lance pas avec le changement de cycle de lumire mais avec le temps (c'est pratique pour cultiver du cannabis en outdoor l o les ts sont court, par contre a n'a aucun intrt en indoor puisque tu contrle le cycle de lumire et tu lances la floraison quand tu veux, si tu fais du one bud, du sog, ou du scrog la floraison ne doit pas tre dmarr au mme moment).




> Il n'y aura plus d'lectricit de toute faon , donc hydroponie, HPS et MH, c'est mort. Fini  ces pousses clandestines industrielles  la faon "soleil vert" post-apocalypse.


Il reste de l'uranium les centrales nuclaires peuvent tourner encore un moment.
Aprs ouais, il y a des cultures indoor qui sont un peu trop industrielles...
Lintrt de l'indoor c'est que tu contrles tous les lments et que tu peux faire 4 rcoltes par an (si t'as une plante mre pour produire des bouture  cot).
Dehors il gle, aprs il fait 38C, aprs il grle, c'est le bordel.

Allez regarder :
*On The Inside with Jorge Cervantes* Episode 1, 2, 3, sur YouTube et vous verrez l'usine...

C'est plus cool :
*Grow Marijuana: Giant Cannabis Plants in Oregon* sur la chane de Jorge Cervantes.

----------


## fredoche

J'adore ta maitrise du sujet pour quelqu'un qui ne prtend pas militer pour son propre compte.

Oui la Rudralis, venue des pays de l'est, Ukraine et Russie. J'en ai fait pousser, croise avec de la skunk, originaire de la SSB.

Mais c'est de la zeb de babacool des annes 70, lgre avec un vrai gout de vert. Rurale et rustique. De la beuh de paysan  :8-): 

Ca correspond pas  ce que fume les gens aujourd'hui, ces trucs qui explosent les taux de THC

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca correspond pas  ce que fume les gens aujourd'hui, ces trucs qui explosent les taux de THC


Aujourd'hui tu trouves des varits automatique avec un taux de THC relativement lev. (c'est en dessous des 20%, mais il y a des varits comme Amnesia Haze Automatic, Bubble Kush Automatic, etc, qui sont autour de 16/18% de THC)
En France c'est illgal donc le consommateur ne sait pas ce qu'il achte, il ne sait pas d'o a vient, il ne connait pas le mode de culture, il ne connait pas la varit. Gnralement c'est de la rsine marocaine coup plusieurs fois...

Le cannabis renferme des antidouleurs 30 fois plus puissants que l'aspirine



> La plupart de ses proprits apaisantes et antalgiques sont dues  deux substances actives contenues dans la feuille de cannabis, le ttrahydrocannabinol (THC) et le cannabidiol (CDB). Mais des chercheurs de l'universit de Guelph (Canada) ont dcouvert deux molcules, la cannflavine A et la cannflavine B, qui auraient un effet anti-inflammatoire 30 fois plus puissant que l'aspirine, rvlent-ils dans une tude parue dans Phytochemestry.
> (...)
>  Contrairement aux antalgiques actuels, les cannflavines n'entranent pas d'effets secondaires , assure Tariq Akhtar. On sait par exemple que le paractamol est toxique pour le foie et que l'aspirine augmente les risques d'hmorragie et que les AINS sont nfastes pour le cur. *Ces molcules pourraient galement constituer une alternative intressante aux opiodes car elles agissent  la source mme de l'inflammation et non au niveau des rcepteurs du cerveau*. Les chercheurs ont d'ores et dj dpos un brevet pour un futur dveloppement commercial.


Ce serait chouette de prescrire autre chose que des opiodes puissants (buprnorphine, fentanyl, hydromorphone, oxycodone)  ceux qui souffrent, parce que c'est hyper addictif et dangereux.

----------


## Mingolito

*Le Luxembourg sera le premier pays europen  lgaliser le cannabis* 
*Le ministre de la Sant confirme les plans et appelle les pays voisins  assouplir leurs lois*

<<Le Luxembourg a appel ses voisins de l'UE  assouplir leur lgislation en matire de drogue, son ministre de la Sant ayant confirm son intention de devenir le premier pays europen  lgaliser la production et la consommation de cannabis.

"Cette politique antidrogue que nous avons mene au cours des 50 dernires annes n'a pas fonctionn, a dclar Etienne Schneider  Politico. "Interdire tout a rendu les choses plus intressantes pour les jeunes... J'espre que nous aurons tous une attitude plus ouverte  l'gard des drogues."

On s'attend  ce que les rsidents de plus de 18 ans puissent acheter lgalement la drogue  des fins rcratives dans un dlai de deux ans. L'tat rglementera la production et la distribution par l'intermdiaire d'une agence de cannabis.
L'avant-projet de loi devrait tre dvoil plus tard cette anne et fournir plus de dtails sur les types de cannabis qui seront mis en vente et le niveau de la taxe qui sera impose.
M. Schneider a dclar que la lgislation tait susceptible d'inclure une interdiction pour les non-rsidents d'acheter du cannabis afin de dissuader le tourisme de la drogue. >

----------


## Jipt

> [] interdiction pour les non-rsidents d'acheter du cannabis afin de dissuader le tourisme de la drogue. >


et ainsi de laisser perdurer le trafic, le bizness et tout ce genre de salets

Dans un projet sympa ils ne peuvent pas s'empcher d'inclure une clause foireuse, sont toujours aussi minables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Interdire le cannabis la rendu encore plus intressant pour les jeunes


 :8-): 




> Le ministre encourage galement les autres Etats europens  assouplir leurs lgislations.


Ouais, si on veut faire diminuer la consommation chez les jeunes et tuer le trafic, c'est la meilleure solution.




> et ainsi de laisser perdurer le trafic


Arf je sais pas...
Si c'est pour l'acheter illgalement pourquoi faire le voyage ?

Cela dit, pendant un temps les franais n'avaient pas le droit d'aller dans les coffee shops aux Pays-Nas, au final certains y allaient quand mme mais au lieu d'tre bien enferm  l'intrieur ils taient dans la rue et a ennuyait les nerlandais.
Les coffee shops se ferment aux Franais
Cannabis aux Pays-Bas  une mise  jour



> Cette loi est entre en vigueur en mai 2012 dans les provinces du sud (Limbourg, Brabant-Septentrional et Zlande) parce quon pensait que la plupart des problmes provenaient de ces endroits. En janvier 2013, le gouvernement a voulu appliquer le Critre I  lensemble des Pays-Bas, mais se heurtant  une rafale de critiques, il a d assouplir son approche. Les municipalits ont t permises davoir une plus grande libert dans lapplication de la loi, majoritairement en raison du fait que *le tourisme du cannabis cdait la place aux vendeurs de rue et aux trafiquants de drogues*  consquence prcise qui avait t prdite par les diffrents partis lorsque la loi avait t adopte.
> 
>  lheure actuelle, le Critre I est seulement en vigueur et appliqu  Maastricht, Sittard-Geleen (depuis le premier avril 2016), Ruremonde (dans le futur immdiat), Venray, Tilbourg, Terneuzen et Flessingue. La loi nest applique dans aucune autre province. *Le maire dAmsterdam sy est toujours ouvertement oppos, et les touristes sont tout simplement les bienvenues dans les coffee shops de la ville*.


Aprs je ne comprend pas pourquoi tre contre le tourisme du cannabis ?
Des gens viennent dans le pays pour consommer, c'est plutt cool. Interdire le tourisme du cannabis ce serait aussi con qu'interdire aux Suisses de venir faire leur courses en France. (enfin pas tout  fait, dans un cas c'est pour consommer sur place)

===
C'est bien, les choses voluent dans le bon sens dans certains pays.

----------


## tanaka59

Comme avec l'alcool l'tat voit des mauvais chiffres de la mortalit routire. Pendant ce temps on va crer plus de problme avec plus de drog a prendre le volant.

Au final on va continuer de faire chier l'automobile lambda qui roule a 81 au lieu de 80. Au lieu de s'attaquer aux vrais problmes ...  La drogue est un produit qui fait des ravages aucunes utilisation rcratives ne doit tre autoris. C'est un non sens.

----------


## Jipt

> La drogue est un produit qui fait des ravages aucune utilisation rcrative ne doit tre autorise. C'est un non sens.


Et donc tu interdis aussi le tabac, le pinard et tous les autres alcools, la tl et le sport ?

Y a du boulot

----------


## tanaka59

> Et donc tu interdis aussi le tabac, le pinard et tous les autres alcools, la tl et le sport ?
> 
> Y a du boulot


Pour le tabac oui une interdiction serait vraiment pas du luxe . Scandinavie, Australie , tat d'Hawai ... veulent du 0 tabac d'ici 5  10 ans.

Aprs ces mmes personnes viennent chouiner pour qu'on prenne en charge toutes les merdes qu'elles chopent ... bah fallait pas fumeur !

Puis bon au passage l'tat va se servir gracieusement avec des taxes ... Si c'est pour faire des drogus les nouvelles vaches  lait du gouvernement non merci ... aprs manquera plus que le lobby des pharmaceutiques et plthore de mesure pour lutter que la drogue ... Autant garder l'interdiction cela sera plus conomique .

----------


## benjani13

> Pour le tabac oui une interdiction serait vraiment pas du luxe . Scandinavie, Australie , tat d'Hawai ... veulent du 0 tabac d'ici 5  10 ans.
> 
> Aprs ces mmes personnes viennent chouiner pour qu'on prenne en charge toutes les merdes qu'elles chopent ... bah fallait pas fumeur !
> 
> Puis bon au passage l'tat va se servir gracieusement avec des taxes ... Si c'est pour faire des drogus les nouvelles vaches  lait du gouvernement non merci ... aprs manquera plus que le lobby des pharmaceutiques et plthore de mesure pour lutter que la drogue ... Autant garder l'interdiction cela sera plus conomique .


Il suffit pas de fermer les yeux et de rpter sa bonne morale. Mme interdit, le constat est que je peux acheter du cannabis quand je veut, o je veut (et c'est pas une formule, c'est la stricte ralit). Donc la consommation massive est dj l, donc les problmes que tu voques "si on lgalisais" sont dj l. Donc qu'est-ce qu'on fait?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pendant ce temps on va crer plus de problme avec plus de drog a prendre le volant.


La lgalisation ne va pas forcment de paire avec une augmentation de la consommation.
Beaucoup de jeunes consomment du cannabis parce qu'il est interdit, si il tait lgal il n'aurait aucun intrt pour eux.




> Au final on va continuer de faire chier l'automobile lambda qui roule a 81 au lieu de 80.


C'est exagr.
Dj quand ton compteur indique une vitesse tu vas moins vite en ralit, en tout cas j'ai l'impression que les radars prventifs m'indiquent une vitesse infrieure  celle qui est affich dans ma voiture.
Ensuite il y a "vitesse mesure" et "vitesse retenue", pour avoir une vitesse retenue gale  81 km/h, il faut tre  86 ou 87 km/h environ.




> La drogue est un produit qui fait des ravages aucunes utilisation rcratives ne doit tre autoris. C'est un non sens.


C'est un truc prsent dans toutes les civilisations.
Il y a l'alcool, le tabac, le caf, mme le sucre quelque part.




> Scandinavie, Australie , tat d'Hawai ... veulent du 0 tabac d'ici 5  10 ans.


C'est une mauvaise ide.
Rappelez vous de la prohibition aux USA, c'tait catastrophique.
C'est beaucoup moins dangereux quand c'est lgal. L'alcool est lgal en France par consquent il y a un protocole strict  respecter, on ne peut pas vendre n'importe quoi.




> Aprs ces mmes personnes viennent chouiner pour qu'on prenne en charge toutes les merdes qu'elles chopent ... bah fallait pas fumeur !


Fumeur ou pas, de toute faon t'auras un cancer  ::P: 
La pollution de l'air tue plus que le tabac selon une tude

Bon aprs c'est vrai que les chimios cotent hyper cher.
Mais les taxes sur l'alcool et le tabac rapportent des milliards.



> Chaque anne, les taxes sur les boissons alcooliques (hors TVA) reprsentent environ 3,1 milliards deuros, dont prs de 80 % proviennent des spiritueux, plus de 10 % sont issus des bires et environ 5 %, des vins (source : Insee).


La hausse des taxes sur le tabac rapporte gros  l'Etat



> En 2018, 900 millions d'euros supplmentaires sont entrs dans les caisses de l'Etat grce au tabac, presque deux fois plus que prvu. La baisse des ventes a t sensible mais un peu moins forte qu'attendu.
> (...)
> Au total, les taxes sur les tabacs ont rapport prs de 13 milliards d'euros (hors TVA) en 2018 contre 11,9 milliards en 2017.


Des think tanks pensent qu'avec une bonne lgalisation le cannabis pourrait rapporter 2 milliards par an  l'tat.

Si l'tat augmente trop vite les taxes, les fumeurs s'en procureront illgalement, en Hongrie, Bulgarie, Croatie, Serbie, Albanie, Lettonie, Lituanie les cigarettes cotent moins cher, d'ailleurs c'est assez drle, normalement dans l'UE c'est le libre change et les marchandise qui passent sans contrle, mais alors les douaniers recherchent le tabac, tu risques de ne pas recevoir ton colis si tu passes commande sur un site en Bulgarie.




> aprs manquera plus que le lobby des pharmaceutiques et plthore de mesure pour lutter que la drogue ...


L'industrie pharmaceutique veut produire des mdicaments  base de cannabis, par consquent elle lutte contre la lgalisation.
Elle veut avoir la main dessus.

Lgaliser le cannabis ferrait conomiser beaucoup  l'tat, parce que les forces de l'ordre et la justice perdent du temps avec de simple consommateur...




> Mme interdit, le constat est que je peux acheter du cannabis quand je veut, o je veut


C'est un peu exagr, ce n'est pas si facile que a a trouver.
Les dealers ne se promnent pas avec une pancarte qui indique qu'ils vendent du cannabis.
Je pense qu'il est plus facile de trouver du tabac et de l'alcool que du cannabis, il y a des bureaux de tabac et des magasins partout.

Quand un produit est illgal le consommateur ne connait pas la qualit du produit. Les consommateurs prendraient moins de risque si c'tait lgal. (et en plus on tuerait le trafic)

====
Bon aprs c'est autre chose, mais il y a des jeunes qui achtent du nettoyant pour jante pour avoir l'effet du GHB :
GBL : la drogue du moment en france



> Le GBL (gamma-butyrolactone) et le butandiol sont des produits prcurseurs du GHB, cest  dire quils peuvent tre transforms par lorganisme en GHB.
> Le GBL est un produit psychotrope aussi connu sous le nom gamma-butyrolactone.
> *Ce produit est utilis dans lindustrie, il peut tre utilis comme un solvant  peinture avec des caractristiques trs acides qui font fondre le plastique, dcapent et blanchissent certains vernis.*
> 
> Au niveau sant, *dans le corps humain, le GBL se transforme en GHB*, avec les mmes effets que le GHB : euphorie, production dhormone de croissance, coma potentiellement mortel en cas doverdose. Ce solvant peut tre facilement dtourn en drogue.
> Avec le GHB ou le GBL, le danger dun surdosage involontaire est trs grand.
> 
> Sur Internet en moins de 5 minutes, nous avons trouv o acheter du GBL en ligne.


Les jeunes ont vite fait de se retrouver dans le coma.

GRAND ANGLE - La GBL, drogue accessible et pas chre, flau des nuits parisiennes



> "* la base, cest un dtergent qui sert  nettoyer les jantes* de roues", explique-t-il. Lorsquil verse le produit dans un verre deau, cest millilitre par millilitre. *Car la moindre surdose peut provoquer des comas graves. Mlang avec de lalcool, le produit peut savrer mortel.*


Et l ya un truc qui s'appelle "la chimique" qui arrive de Mayotte je crois :
Qu'est-ce que l'herbe chamanique, cette nouvelle drogue qui a servi  empoisonner des cigarettes ?



> Lherbe chamanique, *la chimique*, le cannabis chimique, le spice... Plusieurs dsignations diffrentes pour une seule ralit : les cannabinodes de synthse. Initialement dvelopps  des fins thrapeutiques, les cannabinodes de synthse sont dtourns, depuis les annes 2000, pour leurs effets psychoactifs comparables  ceux THC, le nom de la substance active du cannabis. Sous forme de poudre ou de cristaux, les cannabinodes de synthse sont dilues dans lalcool  type alcool  90  puis schs. Ils sont ensuite introduits sous forme de mlange de plantes  fumer. 
> 
> Comme le rappelle Drogue Info Service, *les cannabinodes de synthse ne contiennent pas de THC, mais des molcules qui imitent les effets du cannabis. Toutefois, ces cannabis de synthse sont "plus puissants, plus dangereux et plus addictifs que le cannabis naturel."*


Drogue : les saisies decstasy repartent  la hausse en France



> Selon nos informations, la quantit de cachets decstasy saisie en 2018 est la plus leve de ces 14 dernires annes, "signe dune remonte en puissance de ce stupfiant", note loffice central pour la rpression du trafic illicite des stupfiants (OCRTIS).


Peut-tre que les jeunes ont besoin de s'chapper de la ralit parce que leur futur est sombre et ils n'ont pas envie d'y penser en permanence.

======
Bref, la tendance mondiale va vers la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif et thrapeutique.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est un peu exagr, ce n'est pas si facile que a a trouver.


Quand je dis que c'est la ralit et pas une formule, c'est vraiment la ralit, tout du moins en Ile de France. 

Si, c'est si facile que a  trouver, j'ai accompagn un pote qui en cherchait, on a mis 5 minutes montre en main sans aucun indice. Et c'est pas la premire fois...

Au lyce a dealait directement devant l'entre du bahut. Pour acheter de l'alcool fallait marcher jusqu'au Franprix donc on pourrait dire que c'tait plus simple d'acheter du cannabis que de l'alcool  ::P: 




> Les dealers ne se promnent pas avec une pancarte qui indique qu'ils vendent du cannabis.


Il n'y a pas besoin de pancarte pour comprendre quand y a 3 gars qui font le planton dans une coure de cit avec 5 autres qui guettent les points d'entres entre les immeubles.

Et mme sans chercher, tu t'en rend compte, suffit de passer trois fois devant et tu comprendra que a trafique. C'est comme  une petite picerie vers chez moi je suis quasi sur que a deal de la drogue dure pour le coup (mais c'est beaucoup plus discret).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas besoin de pancarte pour comprendre quand y a 3 gars qui font le planton dans une coure de cit avec 5 autres qui guettent les points d'entres entre les immeubles.


Ah d'accord, il faut trouver des immeubles.
Ouais c'est possible que quelqu'un te demande si tu cherches quelque chose dans ces endroits.




> C'est comme  une petite picerie vers chez moi je suis quasi sur que a deal de la drogue dure pour le coup.


Parfois a peut se voir  la tte des gens qui font la queue.
Par exemple ceux qui prennent de l'hrone en intraveineuse risquent de dvelopper des hpatites en changeant des seringues.
Bon par contre dans le showbizz il y a un fort pourcentage de cocanomane et a ne se voit pas tant que a...

Cocane, somnifres, amphtamines... Les addictions des puissants



> Amphtamines ou cocane pour Hitler, alcool et somnifres chez Churchill... Un livre dvoile les pathologies des hommes de pouvoir et le rle jou par leurs mdecins.


Hitler dtestait l'alcool et le tabac mais il aimait bien les amphtamines apparemment (les japonais galement, pour faire exploser son avion sur une cible, il faut en prendre pas mal quand mme).
Mouvement antitabac sous le Troisime Reich - L'attitude d'Hitler face au tabagisme

----------


## Nita65

> J'ai simplement dit que la morphine ne provoquait pas d'accoutumance quand son usage tait *justifi mdicalement.*


Bah c'est faux, tout simplement. 
J'ai eu droit  de la morphine contre la douleur lors d'un sjour  l'hpital pour une intervention chirurgicale. C'est tout--fait justifi et faisait partie du protocole post-opratoire. Sauf que... c'tait le pied. Un pied indescriptible. Quelques heures plus tard, j'en rclamais  nouveau, et le lendemain, je simulais des douleurs pour en avoir encore. 
Puis je suis sortie de l'hpital. J'avais trs bien compris ce qui s'tait pass. La connexion de dpendance dans mon cerveau a t quasi instantane. C'tait il y a plus de 10 ans et j'en garde encore un souvenir -blou-i, de cette morphine. Heureusement, je n'ai pas eu de symptmes de sevrage, et je n'ai eu aucun accs  aucun truc de ce genre depuis. Sinon, je n'aurais sans doute pas t capable de rsister  la tentation. 
C'est pratique, mais c'est hyper-dangereux, ces trucs...

EDIT : oops, je m'aperois que j'ai rpondu sans m'en rendre compte  un post vieux de trois ans. Bah tant pis, c'est toujours d'actualit :-)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelques heures plus tard, j'en rclamais  nouveau, et le lendemain, je simulais des douleurs pour en avoir encore.


Il ne faut pas faire a normalement...  ::?:  ::(: 
En plus si les mdecins comprennent que tu simules, ils peuvent perde confiance en toi et refuser de te prescrire de la morphine le jour o t'en auras vraiment besoin, parce qu'ils ne sauront pas si t'as vraiment mal ou pas.

Apparemment c'est possible de ressentir des symptmes de sevrage :
PRENDRE DE LA MORPHINE, C'EST TRE DPENDANT?



> Cela dpend de quelle dpendance l'on parle. La morphine provoque une dpendance physique, prvient le Dr Piguet, comme le font de nombreux mdicaments. *Le corps s'habitue  la substance en question et si lon arrte brusquement le traitement, vous connatrez des symptmes de sevrage (douleurs diffuses, irritabilit, billements, transpiration dans le cas de la morphine)*. Si lon souhaite arrter, on diminuera donc progressivement les doses.
> 
> Mais il existe aussi une dpendance psychique. Notre raison et nos sentiments sont influencs par la substance et l'on finit par croire que l'on ne peut pas fonctionner sans elle. Elle ne touche cependant pas tout le monde, et elle connat divers degrs, relativise le Dr Piguet. Il y a une gradation qui commence par un mauvais usage d'une substance pour passer parfois  l'abus qui ne concerne qu'une minorit de nos patients traits contre la douleur. Le dernier stade de cette progression est la toxicomanie, une situation o l'on recherche  tout prix la molcule, quels que soient les dsagrments qu'impliquent sa consommation et le fait de se la procurer. C'est cependant un phnomne rare.


Bon la morphine c'est gentil compar  quelque chose comme le Fentanyl mais a reste extrmement puissant comme produit.

----------


## fredoche

> et ainsi de laisser perdurer le trafic, le bizness et tout ce genre de salets
> 
> Dans un projet sympa ils ne peuvent pas s'empcher d'inclure une clause foireuse, sont toujours aussi minables.


Je crois que quand on connait le Luxembourg et son apptit dmesur  pomper les ressources financires des pays voisins, que ce soit pour l'alcool, les tabacs, les carburants, les taxes et impositions sur les socits, il y a fort peu de chances pour qu'ils se privent d'une manne gigantesque en provenance de la France notamment.

----------


## Ryu2000

A Marseille, la saucisse au cannabis fait fureur



> Le buzz sur les rseaux sociaux et le bouche--oreille ont eu raison des stocks. Derrire son tal de la rue d'Endoume, quartier populaire et historique du sud de Marseille, Luca Morand ne peut plus, temporairement du moins, fournir sa clientle en saucisse  la fleur de cannabis.  En trois jours, j'ai vendu plus d'une trentaine de kilos de saucisses  l'herbe. *Jamais je n'en avais vendu autant en si peu de temps* , explique le boucher de 22 ans.
> 
> Pour un coup d'essai, ce fut un coup fumant que de tenter cette premire franaise d'une saucisse au cannabis.  Au CBD, corrige l'artisan  la main verte, *c'est une fleur lgale achete auprs de revendeurs agrs*.  Le cannabidiol ou CBD est l'une des composantes du cannabis, comme le ttrahydrocannabinol (THC). Des molcules proches mais aux effets diffrents.
> 
> La loi autorise ainsi depuis 2011 la commercialisation de produits  base de cannabis, dont le taux de THC est infrieur  0,2 %.  Le CBD donne le got au produit, que l'on peut ingrer en toute lgalit. Il n'y a pas d'effet psychotrope. On ne plane pas, on est sur un produit apaisant et relaxant , dit Luca Morand. L'ide fantaisiste ne autour d'un barbecue d't est donc trs vite devenue ralit. Et la recette prend. J'ai une clientle nouvelle, de tous ges, qui vient de partout, de Marseille mais aussi d'Aix-en-Provence, de Chteaurenard et de Sausset. Je commence mme  recevoir des appels tlphoniques pour savoir si je peux livrer hors des Bouches-du-Rhne , assure-t-il.  Et puis, il y a les clients habituels qui sont curieux de tester un nouveau produit.  Un engouement qui pousse le jeune homme  voir plus grand. Une saucisse  4,50 euros  J'ai envie de crer une gamme complte  base de fleur de cannabis. Des saucissons, du jambon et plein d'autres produits.  D'autant que les clients sont prts  dbourser davantage, *environ 4,50 euros pour une saucisse  l'herbe contre 2  2,30 euros pour une chipolata classique*.


Vivement qu'il y ait des producteurs agres en France.
C'est un truc qui pourrait crer de la consommation (et donc de la croissance), LREM devrait tre  fond dessus.

Emmac veut devenir le leader europen du cannabis thrapeutique et bien-tre



> Lannonce de lAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament (ANSM) dune exprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique sur le sol franais en 2020 a acclr la rue vers lor vert sur le Vieux Continent. Le groupe Emmac, fond en 2018, espre tirer profit de cette phase de test pour grandir sur le march europen du cannabis bien-tre et thrapeutique. Il ny a pas de leader europen sur le march du cannabis, assure Antonio Costanzo, Franco-italien cofondateur et PDG du groupe dont le sige est  Londres. Il y a des leaders mondiaux mais lEurope reste encore  conqurir. Aprs la lgalisation du cannabis  usage mdical en Allemagne en 2017 et le lancement dune phase de test au Danemark en 2018,* le march europen du cannabis thrapeutique et bien-tre devient attractif*.


Il faut vite que la France se mette  produire.

Il y a une dpute qui bosse un peu, a fait plaisir, elle montre l'exemple aux autres :
Huguette Tiegna sengage sur le dossier du cannabis thrapeutique



> La dpute milite pour que le Lot puisse servir dexemple afin de structurer et dvelopper durablement la filire du chanvre agricole et bien-tre.
> 
> *La France est aujourdhui le premier pays europen producteur de chanvre industriel*. Le march mondial de produits  base de chanvre bien-tre est en pleine expansion. Et si le pays vient  autoriser lutilisation de lentiret de la plante, qui est aujourdhui rglementairement limit  la tige et aux graines, l*e pays aura toutes les ressources pour rivaliser avec le leader de la filire, les Etats-Unis.* 
> 
>  Dun point de vue agricole, on appelle  chanvre  les varits non psychotropes de lespce Cannabis Sativa L. cultives en milieu tempr pour ses fibres solides et ses vertus nutritives. Cette culture est trs intressante du fait des vertus dpolluantes et  faible besoin en eau. Les chercheurs catgorisent ces varits comme ayant la particularit de possder de forts taux de cannabidiol (CBD) dans les sommits florales. A linverse, le taux de THC, principe actif psychotrope, est infime dans le chanvre agricole. Le chanvre est cultiv en France et dans nos dpartements ruraux pour son usage industriel, agricole et textile. A ce titre, le code de Sant Publique dfinit ses conditions de culture, dimportation, dexportation et dutilisation industrielles et commerciales (cosmtique, fourrage, huiles, textiles, isolation). Aujourdhui, la lgislation franaise permet aux agriculteurs dutiliser les graines et les tiges de ces plantes  lexception des sommits florales. *Jai donc entam des rflexions, avec des agriculteurs et entrepreneurs lotois, sur les enjeux et opportunits tant pour le tissu sanitaire, conomique et environnemental de lutilisation de la totalit de la plante. Un encadrement strict des varits de cannabis, dpourvues de proprits stupfiantes, impliquant une origine, une fabrication locale, une qualit contrle, un savoir-faire prserv et une utilisation dment tablie, participerait  la valorisation du dynamisme de notre agriculture. Cest lobjectif poursuivi de mon initiative pour laquelle le Lot pourrait servir dexemple afin de structurer et dvelopper durablement la filire du chanvre agricole et bien-tre*  a conclu Huguette Tiegna.

----------


## Ryu2000

Enfin !
Cannabis : Les Pays-Bas vont superviser la production et la distribution pour contrer les dealers



> Cest officiel : les Pays-Bas vont lgaliser la production de cannabis. Il sagit dune premire dans lUnion europenne. *Le gouvernement va slectionner des producteurs de cannabis, et le produit sera ensuite vendu par les mairies*, rapportent Les Echos.
> 
> LEtat sassurera de la qualit du produit. Ce sont ensuite aux communes de distribuer le cannabis aux coffee-shops,  des prix infrieurs  ceux pratiqus par les dealers. Pour lheure, la mesure va tre teste dans dix municipalits, avec une extension possible  tout le pays  lhorizon 2021.


Vivement qu'il y ait un systme similaire en France.

----------


## Neckara

> Vivement qu'il y ait un systme similaire en France.


 ::roll:: 

Combien de temps avant que les dealers dposent des bombes artisanales dans les mairies, si cela tait implment en France ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Combien de temps avant que les dealers dposent des bombes artisanales dans les mairies, si cela tait implment en France ?


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Vous faites un concours du plus drle ? 

Faut ptet pas trop exagrer non plus. Soit les dealeurs casseront les prix, soit ils dealeront autre chose. Le mec qui deal du shit, au pire il risque quelques mois de prison, il va pas risquer je ne sais quoi comme peine  aller poser des bombes dans des mairies pour pouvoir revendre ses barrettes...

Quand le cannabis thrapeutique a t lgalis dans certains pays, les dealeurs n'ont pas t faire sauter toutes les pharmacies du coin hein. Et je doute fortement que les dealeurs franais soient plus des gros fou furieux que les dealeurs / gangs des autres pays.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Combien de temps avant que les dealers dposent des bombes artisanales dans les mairies


Je ne crois pas que ce soit dans leurs cordes... De toute faon ce serait contre productif. L'tat n'a pas  avoir peur des trafiquants.
Effectivement si il y avait des producteurs autoriss par l'tat ce serait une catastrophe pour beaucoup de dealers car ils perdraient un gros march, mais bon on ne devrait pas refuser un projet sous prtexte qu'il va supprimer des jobs de dealer...
Ils n'ont qu'a faire une rformation professionnelle et trouver un job honnte.

----------


## Neckara

> Soit les dealeurs casseront les prix, soit ils dealeront autre chose.


Casser les prix n'a aucun intrt sur un march noir...
Le prix lev est aussi l pour compenser le risque li  l'aspect illgal du trafic.

Et si tu assumes qu'ils changeront de march, cela impliques que la mesure de lgalisation est contre-productive car poussera plus de consommateurs vers des drogues plus dures, et ne fera que dplacer la criminalit.




> Le mec qui deal du shit, au pire il risque quelques mois de prison, il va pas risquer je ne sais quoi comme peine  aller poser des bombes dans des mairies pour pouvoir revendre ses barrettes...


???

Non sequitur.





> Quand le cannabis thrapeutique a t lgalis dans certains pays, les dealeurs n'ont pas t faire sauter toutes les pharmacies du coin hein.


Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre une mairie et une pharmacie, que ce soit en terme symbolique, ou en nombre.




> Et je doute fortement que les dealeurs franais soient plus des gros fou furieux que les dealeurs / gangs des autres pays.


Tu participes  notre concours du plus drle ?

Il n'y a que deux pays o la vente de cannabis est entirement lgale: le Canada et l'Urugay.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A...nternationales


Tu fais une confusion entre les pays ayant lgalis la vente de cannabis, et l'ensemble des pays, notamment ceux de l'est, ou certains pays asiatiques, o la mafia/les gangs sont effectivement plus puissants qu'en France.

D'ailleurs, bien qu'en France, on soit gnralement tranquille, certaines villes/quartiers sont plus "sensibles" que d'autres, e.g. Marseille.






> Je ne crois pas que ce soit dans leurs cordes...


Par contre, c'est bien dans leur corde de lancer des fusillades  l'entre de botes de nuit...




> Effectivement si il y avait des producteurs autoriss par l'tat ce serait une catastrophe pour beaucoup de dealers car ils perdraient un gros march, mais bon on ne devrait pas refuser un projet sous prtexte qu'il va supprimer des jobs de dealer...


L n'est pas la question...




> Ils n'ont qu'a faire une rformation professionnelle et trouver un job honnte.


Putain, pourquoi n'y-a-t-on pas pens plus tt ?

Ryu2000 vient de trouver la solution universelle  la criminalit !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si tu assumes qu'ils changeront de march, cela impliques que la mesure de lgalisation est contre-productive car poussera plus de consommateurs vers des drogues plus dures, et ne fera que dplacer la criminalit.


Il y a aura beaucoup moins de gens qui frquenteront des dealers puisque le cannabis sera disponible dans des coffee shops lgaux.
Les dealers essaieront de vendre d'autres produits, mais il y aura beaucoup moins de consommateurs potentiel.
Ceux qui ne vendaient que du cannabis n'auront plus de boulot.

Quand le cannabis sera lgal il y a une minorit d'adolescents qui essaieront de violer l'interdit en allant vers un produit plus dangereux, c'est le seul petit point ngatif.
Le cannabis c'est la violation de l'interdit la moins dangereuse qui existe.




> Il n'y a que deux pays o la vente de cannabis est entirement lgale: le Canada et l'Urugay.


Dans certains tats des USA il est possible de cultiver et de vendre du cannabis rcratif. (et bientt aux Pays-Bas)
Cannabis aux tats-Unis



> Depuis 2012, en commenant par le Colorado, plusieurs dizaines d'tats amricains ont lgalis l'usage rcratif du Cannabis.





> Par contre, c'est bien dans leur corde de lancer des fusillades  l'entre de botes de nuit...


Utiliser une arme  feu c'est facile, poser des bombes c'est autre chose.
Gnralement les dealers se tuent entre eux.




> L n'est pas la question...


Il y en a qui utilisent l'argument "Si on lgalise, des tas de petits dealers de shit vont perdre leur revenu et ils manifesteront peut-tre leur mcontentement".
Je trouve que c'est un mauvais raisonnement.

====
Je pense que petit  petit de plus en plus d'tats lgaliseront la production et la vente de cannabis rcratif.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Casser les prix n'a aucun intrt sur un march noir...
> Le prix lev est aussi l pour compenser le risque li  l'aspect illgal du trafic.


Sauf que les prix ne sont pas spcialement levs, et que cela reste de l'argent facile  faire. Mme en baissant les prix de 25 ou 30%, un dealeur correct se fera toujours plus de fric que dans la plupart des jobs... Quant aux risques, faut pas croire, vendre du shit, quand t'es en bout de chane, c'est pas aussi risqu que tu le pense, c'est pas des mecs qui brassent des dizaines de kilos chez eux hein, faut arrter de regarder des sries policires  la tl...  





> Et si tu assumes qu'ils changeront de march, cela impliques que la mesure de lgalisation est contre-productive car *poussera plus de consommateurs vers des drogues plus dures*, et ne fera que dplacer la criminalit.


Quel rapport ? 

Un mec qui fume du cannabis, c'est pas parce qu'il n'ira plus l'acheter chez un dealeur qu'il va passer aux drogues dures... Au contraire, il a plus de chances de se faire proposer des drogues plus dures par un dealeur, qu' la mairie qui ne lui proposera que du cannabis.





> ???
> 
> Non sequitur.


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de difficile  comprendre.





> Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre une mairie et une pharmacie, que ce soit en terme symbolique, ou en nombre.


Et ? Si le mec est prs  aller poser des bombes pour vendre 3 barrettes de shit, tu crois vraiment qu'il se pose ce genre de question ? 

D'ailleurs on peut savoir d'o tu nous sors cette histoire de bombe ? Enfin ce qui te fait dire que des mecs serait prt  aller en poser dans ce cas l ?





> Tu participes  notre concours du plus drle ?
> 
> Il n'y a que deux pays o la vente de cannabis est entirement lgale: le Canada et l'Urugay.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A...nternationales
> 
> 
> Tu fais une confusion entre les pays ayant lgalis la vente de cannabis, et l'ensemble des pays, notamment ceux de l'est, ou certains pays asiatiques, o la mafia/les gangs sont effectivement plus puissants qu'en France.
> 
> D'ailleurs, bien qu'en France, on soit gnralement tranquille, certaines villes/quartiers sont plus "sensibles" que d'autres, e.g. Marseille.


Je confonds rien du tout, c'est toi qui veut faire passer les dealeurs franais pour des fous furieux poseurs de bombes. Et Osef compltement qu'il y ait des quartiers plus chaud dans telle ou telle ville, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un quelconque argument pour le sujet dont on parle. Que cela soit dans tes 2 pays o c'est compltement lgalis, dans les pays o le cannabis thrapeutique est en vente, ou dans les pays comme les Pays-Bas avec des coffee shop qui biaisent quand mme une bonne partie du traffic des dealeurs, y'a personne qui a tout t faire sauter  coup de bombes.

Donc pourquoi cela serait le cas en France ? 


T'es encore l  essayer de vouloir faire la leon aux gens et  blablater alors que t'as probablement jamais ctoy un dealeur de ta vie ni mme probablement consommer de drogues et que tu n'y connais strictement rien, il suffit de te lire sur le sujet pour le voir. La majorit des dealeurs, c'est des monsieur tout le monde en bout de chane, avec bien souvent femme, enfants et mme un vrai job lgal  ct, pas le genre  aller poser des bombes hein, c'est pas des mafieux ou des membres de gangs. Pour tomber sur du gros mafieux faut dj remonter de plusieurs chelons, et doit pas y en avoir des milliers en France...

Mais bon, tu viens bien russir  nous sortir que t'as un doctorat en tudes des dealeurs et consommation de cannabis...  ::aie:: 


@Ryu: c'est pareil toi, faut arrter avec ces ados qui vont passer aux drogues plus dures juste pour braver l'interdit. De toute ma vie, j'ai jamais rencontr une seule personne, ado ou pas, qui fumait du cannabis "juste car c'tait illgal"... Jamais rien entendu d'aussi dbile non plus. Au pire un ado, va se mettre  fumer par mimtisme si ses potes fument dj pour paraitre aussi cool qu'eux, mais les ados comme les autres (hors cas mdicaux), ils fument pour se dfoncer pas pour "braver l'interdit"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> @Ryu: c'est pareil toi, faut arrter avec ces ados qui vont passer aux drogues plus dures juste pour braver l'interdit.


Je raconte mal mais c'est un truc de psychologie :
Quand l'ado flirte avec l'interdit...



> C'est l'envie de faire comme les autres qui agira. *La consommation d'un produit illicite a l'attrait d'un interdit plus grand que l'alcool. Avec le cannabis, qui est le plus consomm chez les jeunes, il y a, en prime, la tentation de transgresser la loi.*


Il y a des jeunes qui trouvent que le cannabis est cool parce qu'il est illgal, quand il sera lgal, il iront peut-tre vers quelque chose comme l'MDMA ou le GHB.
Pour beaucoup de jeunes le cannabis va perdre de lintrt quand il sera lgal.

Un minent pneumologue prne la dpnalisation du cannabis



> Aujourd'hui, 45 % des 15-24 ans admettent avoir dj fum du cannabis. Aux Pays-Bas, ce taux n'est que de 29 %. *Plus c'est interdit, plus il y a de consommateurs*, affirme le professeur Dautzenberg, mme si transgresser l'interdit n'est pas la seule motivation des adolescents.


Plus les lois sont dures, plus il y a de consommateurs, quand le cannabis rcratif sera lgal en France la consommation risque de chuter.
Enfin a dpend comment on regarde parce que de l'autre ct il y a un paquet de gens qui vont se dire "maintenant que c'est lgal je peux essayer".

Canada: Davantage de nouveaux consommateurs de cannabis depuis la lgalisation



> Un dsir dessayer une substance autrefois illgale ?
> Pendant cette priode, quelque 646.000 personnes ont dit avoir consomm du cannabis pour la premire fois, soit quasiment le double des chiffres recueillis un an plus tt (327.000). Les hommes gs de 45  64 ans sont les plus concerns.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> snip


Si plus c'est interdit, plus il y a de consommateurs ou plus il y a d'attrait chez les ados, alors 95% du pays tournerait au crack ou  l'hrone hein...  ::roll:: 

Mais bon, si c'est un mec dans Ouest-France qui le dit, sans aucune tude derrire, alors a doit tre vrai hein... Ah je vous jure...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si plus c'est interdit, plus il y a de consommateurs ou plus il y a d'attrait chez les ados, alors 95% du pays tournerait au crack ou  l'hrone


Il y a plein de psychologues qui pensent que certains adolescents aiment transgresser l'interdit.
En gros, c'est plus cool quand c'est illgal.

Il existe une minorit de personnes qui ne consommeront plus de cannabis quand il sera lgal, a aura perdu de lintrt pour eux.
Ladolescence ne dure pas longtemps, il y a des gens qui ont essay de fumer un joint quand ils avaient 16 ans.

Bon aprs c'est peut-tre ngligeable comme truc, en lgalisant le cannabis, la consommation de drogue chez les jeunes ne va pas beaucoup changer...

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a plein de psychologues qui pensent que certains adolescents aiment transgresser l'interdit.
> En gros, c'est plus cool quand c'est illgall.


Les ados tentent de nouvelles expriences (dfis) parmi celles-ci certaines sont illgales...

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a aura beaucoup moins de gens qui frquenteront des dealers puisque le cannabis sera disponible dans des coffee shops lgaux.
> Les dealers essaieront de vendre d'autres produits, mais il y aura beaucoup moins de consommateurs potentiel.
> Ceux qui ne vendaient que du cannabis n'auront plus de boulot.


Ce qui entre en contradiction avec l'hypothse pose par Ecthelion2...




> Dans certains tats des USA il est possible de cultiver et de vendre du cannabis rcratif. (et bientt aux Pays-Bas)
> Cannabis aux tats-Unis


Ok, je prsumes que s'il n'apparat pas dans mon lien prcdent, vient du fait que cette lgalisation est au niveau des tats, et non au niveau fdral.




> Utiliser une arme  feu c'est facile, poser des bombes c'est autre chose.


Ok, si tu veux.
Une bombe ou une fusillade ne change pas grand chose  mon discours.




> Il y en a qui utilisent l'argument "Si on lgalise, des tas de petits dealers de shit vont perdre leur revenu et ils manifesteront peut-tre leur mcontentement".
> Je trouve que c'est un mauvais raisonnement.


Ce ne sont pas vraiment les "petits" delears qui inquitent, mais plus ceux qui sont derrire.




> Sauf que les prix ne sont pas spcialement levs, et que cela reste de  l'argent facile  faire. Mme en baissant les prix de 25 ou 30%, un  dealeur correct se fera toujours plus de fric que dans la plupart des  jobs...
> Quant aux risques, faut pas croire, vendre du shit, quand t'es en bout de chane, c'est pas aussi risqu que tu le pense, c'est pas des mecs qui brassent des dizaines de kilos chez eux hein, faut arrter de regarder des sries policires  la tl...


Il n'y a pas que le "bout de chane" qui dtermine le prix du produit.




> Quel rapport ? 
> 
> Un mec qui fume du cannabis, c'est pas parce qu'il n'ira plus l'acheter chez un dealeur qu'il va passer aux drogues dures... Au contraire, il a plus de chances de se faire proposer des drogues plus dures par un dealeur, qu' la mairie qui ne lui proposera que du cannabis.


Le rapport est l'hypothse que tu as pos, que les dealeurs changeront de march. Or, s'ils changent de march, c'est bien qu'ils auront des clients, et ces clients ne vont pas apparatre ex-nihilo.
Si tu ne poses pas l'hypothse d'une augmentation du nombre de clients, ton raisonnement ne tient plus, car ce ne sera pas "juste" un changement de march, mais une mise en concurrence accrue.




> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de difficile  comprendre.


Ce n'est pas que c'est difficile ou non  comprendre, c'est juste qu'il n'y a aucun lien logique entre tes prmisses et ta conclusion.




> Et ? Si le mec est prs  aller poser des bombes pour vendre 3 barrettes de shit, tu crois vraiment qu'il se pose ce genre de question ?


Parce que tu es peut-tre plus prompt  t'attaquer un symbole reprsentant l'autorit, qu'une pharmacie qui vend des produits sauvant des vies...
Peut-tre parce qu'il est plus facile d'attaquer une mairie, que 77 pharmacies (pour une ville de taille modeste). Ou que d'attaquer une marie a plus d'impact que d'attaquer une seule pharmacie.

Bien videmment qu'il ne va pas se poser des questions philosophico-morales, mais ces lments vont tout de mme avoir une influence quant  sa dcision de passer  l'acte ou non.




> Enfin ce qui te fait dire que des mecs serait prt  aller en poser dans ce cas l ?


Je sais pas... les faits divers de ces dernires annes ?




> Je confonds rien du tout, c'est toi qui veut faire passer les dealeurs franais pour des fous furieux poseurs de bombes. Et Osef compltement qu'il y ait des quartiers plus chaud dans telle ou telle ville, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un quelconque argument pour le sujet dont on parle.


J'adore comme tu te contredis en deux phrases...




> Que cela soit dans tes 2 pays o c'est compltement lgalis, dans les pays o le cannabis thrapeutique est en vente, ou dans les pays comme les Pays-Bas avec des coffee shop qui biaisent quand mme une bonne partie du traffic des dealeurs, y'a personne qui a tout t faire sauter  coup de bombes.
> 
> Donc pourquoi cela serait le cas en France ?


Je ne sais pas... peut-tre parce qu'il y a des diffrences culturelles, historiques, et de superficies entre ces pays ?





> T'es encore l  essayer de vouloir faire la leon aux gens et  blablater alors que t'as probablement jamais ctoy un dealeur de ta vie ni mme probablement consommer de drogues et que tu n'y connais strictement rien, il suffit de te lire sur le sujet pour le voir.


Oui, je ne suis pas all voir les pyramides, donc je n'y connais rien sur les aliens qui les ont btis...  ::roll:: 




> La majorit des dealeurs, c'est des monsieur tout le monde en bout de chane, avec bien souvent femme, enfants et mme un vrai job lgal  ct, pas le genre  aller poser des bombes hein, c'est pas des mafieux ou des membres de gangs. Pour tomber sur du gros mafieux faut dj remonter de plusieurs chelons, et doit pas y en avoir des milliers en France...


Ben, c'est sr qu'il faut tre des milliers pour poser (ou organiser la pose) de bombe... surtout quand on a quelques drogus dpendants qui seraient prt  tout pour sa dose.

Pourquoi tu te focalises sur le bout de chane ? Je n'ai absolument pas dit que ma critique portait uniquement sur le bout de chane.




> Mais bon, tu viens bien russir  nous sortir que t'as un doctorat en tudes des dealeurs et consommation de cannabis...


 ::roll:: 

tre capable de raisonner, c'est dj pas mal.
La majorit de tes rponses sont soit des non-sequitur, soit de l'homme de paille, soit une ignorance des mcanismes conomiques, soit une ignorance des diffrences culturelles entre pays.
Bizarrement ,le fait de frquenter des petits dealers ne semblent pas te prmunir de cela.




> @Ryu: c'est pareil toi, faut arrter avec ces ados qui vont passer aux drogues plus dures juste pour braver l'interdit. De toute ma vie, j'ai jamais rencontr une seule personne, ado ou pas, qui fumait du cannabis "juste car c'tait illgal"... Jamais rien entendu d'aussi dbile non plus. Au pire un ado, va se mettre  fumer par mimtisme si ses potes fument dj pour paraitre aussi cool qu'eux, mais les ados comme les autres (hors cas mdicaux), ils fument pour se dfoncer pas pour "braver l'interdit"...


Parce que ce n'est pas "cool" de braver un interdit ? Ce n'est pas cool de dire "fuck la police" ?
Parce que ce n'est pas "cool" d'appartenir  un groupe "underground" ?
Le rush d'adrnaline, ce n'est pas aussi une chose agrable qu'on peut rechercher ?

Et tu bases cela sur quoi ? Sur ton exprience personnelle, bien videmment base sur un chantillon reprsentatif, qui va exactement te dire les raisons profondes pour lesquelles ils ont commencs  fumer ?





> Si plus c'est interdit, plus il y a de consommateurs ou plus il y a d'attrait chez les ados, alors 95% du pays tournerait au crack ou  l'hrone hein...


Toujours tout en nuance...
Tu sais les dcisions ne sont pas  paramtre unique...

----------


## Invit

> Une bombe ou une fusillade ne change pas grand chose  mon discours.
> [...]
> Ce ne sont pas vraiment les "petits" delears qui inquitent, mais plus ceux qui sont derrire.
> [...]
> Parce que tu es peut-tre plus prompt  t'attaquer un symbole reprsentant l'autorit, qu'une pharmacie qui vend des produits sauvant des vies...
> Peut-tre parce qu'il est plus facile d'attaquer une mairie, que 77 pharmacies (pour une ville de taille modeste). Ou que d'attaquer une marie a plus d'impact que d'attaquer une seule pharmacie.
> [...]
> Je ne sais pas... peut-tre parce qu'il y a des diffrences culturelles, historiques, et de superficies entre ces pays ?


Quand tu dis que ce ne sont pas les "petits" dealers, tu parles donc des gros ? Quel intrt les mafias auraient-elles  s'attaquer  un symbole reprsentant l'autorit ? Il me semble qu'historiquement, c'est plutt quelque chose qu'elles vitent.  moins que ce soit une spcificit culturelle des mafias qui fournissent le shit en France ? Quelle diffrence culturelle ou de superficie expliquerait que les mafias attaqueraient les mairies franaises mais pas les mairies suisses ou nerlandaises ?




> Ben, c'est sr qu'il faut tre des milliers pour poser (ou organiser la pose) de bombe... surtout quand on a quelques drogus dpendants qui seraient prt  tout pour sa dose.
> [...]
> Le rush d'adrnaline, ce n'est pas aussi une chose agrable qu'on peut rechercher ?


Incompatible avec le cannabis et incompatible avec le cannabis.

----------


## Invit

> Le rapport est l'hypothse que tu as pos, que les dealeurs changeront de march. Or, s'ils changent de march, c'est bien qu'ils auront des clients, et ces clients ne vont pas apparatre ex-nihilo.
> Si tu ne poses pas l'hypothse d'une augmentation du nombre de clients, ton raisonnement ne tient plus, car ce ne sera pas "juste" un changement de march, mais une mise en concurrence accrue.


Dans ce type de march, la demande dpend principalement de l'offre. Typiquement, si, ils apparaissent ex-nihilo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand tu dis que ce ne sont pas les "petits" dealers, tu parles donc des gros ?


En parlant de gros a me rappelle une histoire bizarre :
Des policiers auraient organis l'importation illicite de 40 tonnes de cannabis



> La justice "enfume". 40 tonnes de cannabis, c'est un chiffre colossal, cela reprsente la moiti des saisies effectues l'an dernier. Mais au-del du chiffre, c'est la mthode utilise qui pose problme. Comme l'crit Libration, lOffice central pour la rpression du trafic illicite des stupfiants (Ocrtis) est souponn d'avoir "enfum la justice". Au procureur de Perpignan et au juge d'instruction de Lyon, les policiers auraient parl d'une livraison surveille de quelques centaines de kilos mais n'ont pas voqu la prsence d'un indic.
> 
> Organisation de trafic illicite. Cet indic, l'Ocrtis en a parl aux magistrats de Paris et Bobigny mais n'a pas prcis, parat-il, qu'il avait un rle-cl dans cette affaire. Sans lui, pas de trafic possible. *De fait, ce n'est plus une livraison surveille, autorise par la loi, mais une livraison organise, ce qui est interdit*. "Ce qui pose problme", selon un magistrat interrog par Europe 1, "c'est que *l'informateur soit  la fois l'organisateur et le principal bnficiaire de ce trafic et qu'on ne nous ait jamais dit que les quantits importes seraient aussi astronomiques*".


Il doit y avoir des rseaux entre des hauts grads de la police, de la justice et des trafiquants.
On dirait que la police a aid un trafiquant  se procurer 40 tonnes de cannabis.

----------


## Neckara

> Quand tu dis que ce ne sont pas les "petits" dealers, tu parles donc des gros ? Quel intrt les mafias auraient-elles  s'attaquer  un symbole reprsentant l'autorit ? Il me semble qu'historiquement, c'est plutt quelque chose qu'elles vitent.  moins que ce soit une spcificit culturelle des mafias qui fournissent le shit en France ? Quelle diffrence culturelle ou de superficie expliquerait que les mafias attaqueraient les mairies franaises mais pas les mairies suisses ou nerlandaises ?


Dj la taille du pays n'est pas  ngliger.

Ensuite, pour la Suisse, le cannabis n'est lgal qu'en de d'un certain seuil, les dealers ont donc toujours leur march.
Pour les Pays Bas, la mesure est toute rcente. Les cafs datent de 1976, ce n'est donc pas du tout le mme contexte historique.




> Incompatible avec le cannabis et incompatible avec le cannabis.


 ::roll:: 

Dj, que ce soit un dealer ou un consommateur, il ne vendent/consomme pas ncessairement exclusivement du cannabis.
Ensuite, l'adrnaline vient ds que tu fais quelque chose d'illgal.




> Dans ce type de march, la demande dpend principalement de l'offre. Typiquement, si, ils apparaissent ex-nihilo.


Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Ces clients seront des vraies personnes, et dans ce sens ils ne sont pas ex-nihilo.

Mais merci de montrer mon point: sous ces hypothses, il y aura un dplacement de la criminalit.

----------


## Invit

> Ensuite, pour la Suisse, le cannabis n'est lgal qu'en de d'un certain seuil, les dealers ont donc toujours leur march.
> Pour les Pays Bas, la mesure est toute rcente. Les cafs datent de 1976, ce n'est donc pas du tout le mme contexte historique.


Soit. a ne rpond pas  ma question. Quel serait le raisonnement derrire ?





> Dj, que ce soit un dealer ou un consommateur, il ne vendent/consomme pas ncessairement exclusivement du cannabis.


Donc, ils iraient aveuglment poser des bombes/dclencher une fusillade dans les maries parce que la France aurait lgalis le cannabis et qu'ils ont besoin de leur dose d'hro ?  ::aie:: 
Plus srieusement, ton raisonnement s'applique trs mal au consommateur/petit dealer franais. Franchement, ils ont plus de chances en payant des mercenaires, mais encore une fois pour quoi faire ? Pas pour le simple plaisir de dtruire le  combien sacr symbole de la mairie je suppose ?




> Ensuite, l'adrnaline vient ds que tu fais quelque chose d'illgal.


C'est mconnatre le cannabis.





> Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Ces clients seront des vraies personnes, et dans ce sens ils ne sont pas ex-nihilo.
> Mais merci de montrer mon point: sous ces hypothses, il y aura un dplacement de la criminalit.


Il n'y a aucune raison pour laquelle ces clients seraient consommateurs de cannabis. Je ne pense pas, personnellement, qu'il y aura un dplacement de la criminalit. AMHA, ils se recentreront sur le march de la vente d'armes qui a de beaux jours devant lui, mais pas auprs du consommateur de shit franais. Pour la consommation en elle-mme, affirmer que le taux de consommateurs de drogues dures augmentera/diminuera ou que le taux de consommateurs de cannabis diminuera/augmentera (rayer la mention inutile) n'est fonde sur aucun lment concret. Les chiffres des autres pays ne sont pas suffisamment concluants, et pas forcment applicables  l'ensemble des pays. Donc non, je n'ai rien montr du tout, je n'ai pas plus la rponse que toi.

----------


## Neckara

> Soit. a ne rpond pas  ma question. Quel serait le raisonnement derrire ?


S'il faut expliquer toutes ces trivialits en dtail, on en est pas sorti...




> Donc, ils iraient aveuglment poser des bombes/dclencher une fusillade dans les maries parce que la France aurait lgalis le cannabis et qu'ils ont besoin de leur dose d'hro ?


Rien  voir avec ce que je dis.

D'une je parle bien d'une lgalisation o les mairies vendraient aux coffee shop/pharmacies.
De deux, je ne parles pas des consommateurs, mais bien des vendeurs.
Et de trois, cela n'a rien "d'aveugle".




> mais encore une fois pour quoi faire ? Pas pour le simple plaisir de dtruire le  combien sacr symbole de la mairie je suppose ?


Tout simplement s'attaquer  la concurrence, l'intimider, faire pression, et par l protger leur march.




> C'est mconnatre le cannabis.


C'est mconnatre le fonctionnement du corps humain.

Cela n'a rien  voir avec le cannabis (substance).




> Il n'y a aucune raison pour laquelle ces clients seraient consommateurs de cannabis.


Quelle diffrence que des nouveaux clients soient d'anciens consommateurs de cannabis ou non ?
Ce qu'on cherche  limiter, c'est le nombre total de clients, peut importe leur origine.




> Je ne pense pas, personnellement, qu'il y aura un dplacement de la criminalit. AMHA, ils se recentreront sur le march de la vente d'armes qui a de beaux jours devant lui, mais pas auprs du consommateur de shit franais.


Et a, ce n'est pas un dplacement de la criminalit ?




> Pour la consommation en elle-mme, affirmer que le taux de consommateurs de drogues dures augmentera/diminuera ou que le taux de consommateurs de cannabis diminuera/augmentera (rayer la mention inutile) n'est fonde sur aucun lment concret.


Pour rappel, je partais des hypothses prononce par Ecthelion2.




> Donc non, je n'ai rien montr du tout, je n'ai pas plus la rponse que toi.


Si tu dis que la demande dpend de l'offre, et qu'on fait l'hypothse que les dealeurs changeront d'offre, ... soit une des deux prmisses est fausse, soit il te faut accepter la conclusion logique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les chiffres des autres pays ne sont pas suffisamment concluants, et pas forcment applicables  l'ensemble des pays.


Ce qui est certains c'est qu'une lgalisation bien faite :
- ferait diminuer le trafic
- crerait des emplois
- crerait du tourisme
- rapporterait de l'argent  l'tat (a peut aller jusqu' 2 milliards par an de recette pour l'tat)
- ferait gagner du temps et de l'argent  la police et la justice, parce qu'il y a parfois des procs pour possession de 2g de cannabis
- le consommateur prendrait moins de risque (il aurait des informations sur le produit et n'aurait pas  frquenter des dealers)

Si le consommateur avait accs  un produit de meilleure qualit pour moins cher, ce serait tip-top.

----------


## Invit

> S'il faut expliquer toutes ces trivialits en dtail, on en est pas sorti...
> Tout simplement s'attaquer  la concurrence, l'intimider, faire pression, et par l protger leur march.


Si tu mets une hypothse, il faut bien l'tayer. Faute de prcdents rcents qui maneraient possiblement des mmes mafias que celles qui alimentent le march du cannabis en France, je pense qu'elle est improbable.




> D'une je parle bien d'une lgalisation o les mairies vendraient aux coffee shop/pharmacies.
> De deux, je ne parles pas des consommateurs, mais bien des vendeurs. 
> Et de trois, cela n'a rien "d'aveugle".


Tu parlais bien de "quelques drogus dpendants qui seraient prt  tout pour leur dose" ? Je ne comprends pas. Tu parles de vendeurs qui seraient prts  aller poser (organiser la pose de) une bombe pour leur dose d'hro, de faon non aveugle ? 





> C'est mconnatre le fonctionnement du corps humain.
> Cela n'a rien  voir avec le cannabis (substance).


Donc les drogues (dont le cannabis) n'auraient aucun effet sur la production et/ou les effets de l'adrnaline parce que ce ne serait pas comme a que le corps humain fonctionne ? Dans ce cas, je m'incline.




> Quelle diffrence que des nouveaux clients soient d'anciens consommateurs de cannabis ou non ?
> Et a, ce n'est pas un dplacement de la criminalit ?
> Si tu dis que la demande dpend de l'offre, et qu'on fait l'hypothse que les dealeurs changeront d'offre, ... soit une des deux prmisses est fausse, soit il te faut accepter la conclusion logique.


Ce n'est pas franchement un dplacement de la criminalit. Le march de la vente d'armes ne cre pas la criminalit comme a, c'est plus bien complexe qu'avec les drogues, avec davantage d'acteurs. Donc, non, aucune diffrence qu'ils soient consommateurs ou pas, mon point tait que les acheteurs de cannabis ne vont pas se reconvertir en acheteurs d'autres trucs illgaux. Si le march franais est soudain inond de LSD, il y aura probablement une augmentation des consommateurs, mais probablement pas suffisante pour que l'offre puisse tre reconvertie (donc, la premire prmisse tait incomplte, je parlais du march de la drogue seulement, pas du march noir dans son ensemble). A priori, si le march du cannabis s'effondre, il est trs possible que les gros dealers rpartissent leurs ufs dans leurs paniers vente d'arme ou autre, sans qu'il n'y ait spcialement dplacement de la criminalit (la deuxime prmisse est elle aussi incomplte, dans le sens o le cannabis n'est qu'un des panier o placer les ufs).




> Pour rappel, je partais des hypothses prononce par Ecthelion2.


Et je donne mon avis par rapport aux hypothses de Ecthelion2 et aux tiennes.

----------


## Neckara

> Si tu mets une hypothse, il faut bien l'tayer. Faute de prcdents rcents qui maneraient possiblement des mmes mafias que celles qui alimentent le march du cannabis en France, je pense qu'elle est improbable.


Jamais entendu parl des gangs qui se tapent entre eux et qui se livrent  des guerres de territoires ?
Jamais vu de reportage sur le quotidien de la police, et de certaines interventions risques qu'ils effectuent ?
Jamais entendu parl des rglements de comptes ?


Faut un peu sortir de sa grotte.





> Tu parlais bien de "quelques drogus dpendants qui seraient prt  tout pour leur dose" ? Je ne comprends pas. Tu parles de vendeurs qui seraient prts  aller poser (organiser la pose de) une bombe pour leur dose d'hro, de faon non aveugle ?


????

C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre, quand tu as des personnes qui te sont dpendante et endettes, tu peux l'utiliser comme main duvre gratuite pour faire le sale boulot, lui faisant miroiter, e.g. la suppression de sa dette. Sans forcment lui donner tous les dtails, voire en s'assurant qu'elle ne pourra pas ouvrir sa gueule.

Le faible nombre des grands "ponte" de la drogue, n'est donc en rien une limitation quant  leur capacit d'action.




> Donc les drogues (dont le cannabis) n'auraient aucun effet sur la production et/ou les effets de l'adrnaline parce que ce ne serait pas comme a que le corps humain fonctionne ? Dans ce cas, je m'incline.


Mais de quoi tu parles l ???
Tu es compltement  ct de la plaque l.

Je te parles de la production d'adrnaline quand tu fais quelque chose d'illgal, ce qui n'a rien  voir avec la consommation.




> Ce n'est pas franchement un dplacement de la criminalit. Le march de la vente d'armes ne cre pas la criminalit comme a, c'est plus bien complexe qu'avec les drogues, avec davantage d'acteurs.


On parle bien de vente d'arme illgale, donc c'est bien un dplacement de la criminalit... le fait de vendre des armes sans autorisation, et  des mecs chelous (= complicit) est illgal.




> Donc, non, aucune diffrence qu'ils soient consommateurs ou pas, mon point tait que les acheteurs de cannabis ne vont pas se reconvertir en acheteurs d'autres trucs illgaux.


L n'tait pas la question.




> Si le march franais est soudain inond de LSD, il y aura probablement une augmentation des consommateurs, mais probablement pas suffisante pour que l'offre puisse tre reconvertie (donc, la premire prmisse tait incomplte, je parlais du march de la drogue seulement, pas du march noir dans son ensemble). A priori, si le march du cannabis s'effondre, il est trs possible que les gros dealers rpartissent leurs ufs dans leurs paniers vente d'arme ou autre, sans qu'il n'y ait spcialement dplacement de la criminalit (la deuxime prmisse est elle aussi incomplte, dans le sens o le cannabis n'est qu'un des panier o placer les ufs).


S'ils se reconvertissent, il y a bien dplacement de la criminalit.
Si la reconversion n'est pas totale, et qu'il y a baisse de la productivit, cela entre en contradiction avec l'hypothse initiale.

Vous pouvez tourner dans tous les sens, il y a une contradiction logique.

----------


## Invit

> Jamais entendu parl des gangs qui se tapent entre eux et qui se livrent  des guerres de territoires ?
> Jamais vu de reportage sur le quotidien de la police, et de certaines interventions risques qu'ils effectuent ?
> Jamais entendu parl des rglements de comptes ?
> 
> 
> Faut un peu sortir de sa grotte.


Si, mais pas de mairies attaques  la bombe par les mafias.






> ????
> 
> C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre, quand tu as des personnes qui te sont dpendante et endettes, tu peux l'utiliser comme main duvre gratuite pour faire le sale boulot, lui faisant miroiter, e.g. la suppression de sa dette. Sans forcment lui donner tous les dtails, voire en s'assurant qu'elle ne pourra pas ouvrir sa gueule.


Donc, ma rponse tait bien en contexte. Il faudrait que tu fasses un minimum d'efforts d'expression pour expliquer ton point de vue par autre chose que des grognements parce que l c'est illisible, mme toi tu t'y perds. Comme je le disais, a me semble improbable parce que tu trouves peu de personnes suffisamment dpendantes et endettes pour aller poser une bombe dans une mairie, mme au prix de la suppression de leur dette. S'ils arrivent  faire pter 3 mairies de quartier, ils pourront s'estimer heureux. Pour un bnfice tout  fait improbable ( savoir les mairies seront terrorises, arrteront de vendre du cannabis, le cannabis sera de nouveau interdit et $$$).




> Mais de quoi tu parles l ???
> Tu es compltement  ct de la plaque l.
> 
> Je te parles de la production d'adrnaline quand tu fais quelque chose d'illgal, ce qui n'a rien  voir avec la consommation.


Bah tu rpondais  Ecthelion2 qui disait (en gros) que c'tait con de penser que les jeunes fumaient du cannabis parce que c'tait illgal. Du coup je pensais tout naturellement que tu parlais de fumer du cannabis parce que c'est illgal, je n'imaginais pas que tu parlais de se balader le zizi  l'air. c'est le problme quand on est avare et qu'on rpond par des bouts de phrases  des bouts de phrases quots. Pardon si je ne lis pas dans les penses.  ::aie:: 





> On parle bien de vente d'arme illgale, donc c'est bien un dplacement de la criminalit... le fait de vendre des armes sans autorisation, et  des mecs chelous (= complicit) est illgal.
> L n'tait pas la question.
> S'ils se reconvertissent, il y a bien dplacement de la criminalit.
> Si la reconversion n'est pas totale, et qu'il y a baisse de la productivit, cela entre en contradiction avec l'hypothse initiale.
> Vous pouvez tourner dans tous les sens, il y a une contradiction logique.


Non, pas si tu parles du march de la vente d'armes, parce que tu ne tiens pas compte de la complexit du march. En gnral, c'est pas "des mecs chelous" les clients, mais des gouvernements, des mafias, des mercenaires, des bandes armes, o la criminalit *est dj l*. Elle a juste en plus de ses armes et outils habituels des armes fournis par la mafia X, ex fournisseur de cannabis en France.

----------


## Neckara

> Si, mais pas de mairies attaques  la bombe par les mafias.


La bombe tait plus une image, que ce soit une bombe ou une fusillade, cela ne change pas grand chose.

Aprs, comme cette mesure n'est pas implmente, il est normal de ne pas en voir les consquences...

Pour une fusillade dans une mairie:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuerie_de_Nanterre

Pour les bombes, tu as toujours la Corse:
https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...se-220081.html
https://www.liberation.fr/societe/19...fflee-v_249507


Faut pas croire que les mairies sont des lieux protgs par le Saint Esprit de la Rpublique.




> Comme je le disais, a me semble improbable parce que tu trouves peu de personnes suffisamment dpendantes et endettes pour aller poser une bombe dans une mairie, mme au prix de la suppression de leur dette.


Cela n'a rien d'improbable. Tu peux trouver improbable que des personnes se suicident pour atteindre un vaisseau spatial orbitant la Terre... et pourtant cela est dj arriv.

Les personnes dpendantes et endetts sont dans des situations de faiblesse. En les travaillant bien (harclement), tu peux arriver  les manipuler.
Pas la peine de leur dire que c'est une bombe, juste leur dire que c'est un colis  livrer, et se dbrouiller pour qu'il saute avec, pas de traces.

Encore mieux si tu trouves un r3b3l paranoaque, il suffit juste d'alimenter son dlire, et de pointer l'ennemi.
Des idiots utiles, tu peux en trouver de partout, faut juste savoir les chercher.




> Pour un bnfice tout  fait improbable ( savoir les mairies seront terrorises, arrteront de vendre du cannabis, le cannabis sera de nouveau interdit et $$$).


Pas besoin que le cannabis soit interdit si les mairies n'en vendent plus.

Le bnfice n'est pas improbable. Les maires et le conseil municipal ne sont pas des policiers, des militaires, ou des pompiers, qui ont donn leur vie aux mains de la Rpublique.
Intimider et faire pression n'est pas si improbable que cela.

Sachant que le maire est  la tte de la mairie, cela ne fait qu'une personne. Si tu sais o il habite, tu peux t'en prendre  sa famille.
Et si le maire rsiste trop, un accident peut arriver...




> Bah tu rpondais  Ecthelion2 qui disait (en gros) que c'tait con de penser que les jeunes fumaient du cannabis parce que c'tait illgal. Du coup je pensais tout naturellement que tu parlais de fumer du cannabis parce que c'est illgal, je n'imaginais pas que tu parlais de se balader le zizi  l'air. c'est le problme quand on est avare et qu'on rpond par des bouts de phrases  des bouts de phrases quots. Pardon si je ne lis pas dans les penses.


Non, c'est juste qu'il faut faire la distinction entre l'adrnaline produite du fait de la consommation de drogue, et l'adrnaline produite du fait d'un exercice illgal.

Quand tu vas fumer dans les toilettes de l'cole, sous les fentres de l'cole, ou devant le portail, tu as le risque de te faire chopper  chaque instant, ce qui va produire plus ou moins d'adrnaline (cela dpend bien videmment de la personne). L'adrnaline dans les premiers temps peut aussi renforcer la cohsion du groupe.

La recherche de l'adrnaline peut d'ailleurs tre maladive chez certains individus, et conduire e.g.  de la kleptomanie, aux sports extrmes,  la recherche du danger, devenir agent de terrain (police), etc.

Ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'on peut nier dans la psychologie du consommateur.




> Non, pas si tu parles du march de la vente d'armes, parce que tu ne tiens pas compte de la complexit du march. En gnral, c'est pas "des mecs chelous" les clients, mais des gouvernements, des mafias, des mercenaires, des bandes armes, o la criminalit *est dj l*. Elle a juste en plus de ses armes et outils habituels des armes fournis par la mafia X, ex fournisseur de cannabis en France.


La vente d'armes *est* de la criminalit *en soit*. Ce qui constitue donc bien un dplacement de la criminalit, de la vente de drogue  de la vente d'arme.

Ensuite, des mafias, mercenaires, bandes armes... dsol, mais c'est des mecs chelous.
Et un gouvernement qui achte des armes au march noir... dsol, mais ils sont chelous aussi.

----------


## fredoche

T'as pas besoin de fumer Neckara, t'es suffisament destroy et dlirant par Nature je crois  ::aie::  Mes excuses  ton ascendance  ::calim2:: 



> La bombe tait plus une image, que ce soit une bombe ou une fusillade, cela ne change pas grand chose.
> 
> Aprs, comme cette mesure n'est pas implmente, il est normal de ne pas en voir les consquences...
> 
> Pour une fusillade dans une mairie:
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuerie_de_Nanterre
> 
> Pour les bombes, tu as toujours la Corse:
> https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...se-220081.html
> ...


Dans tout ce dlire, tu noteras qu'on crit "en soi", non pas "en soit" ni en "en soie", encore moins "anois" 
Ce qui est cool c'est que la France ce beau pays des droits de l'homme o on peut fracasser des gueules sans problme avec un brassard de police et se rendre chtarb jusqu' la fin de ses jours  la gnle (syndrome de Korsakoff, avitaminose B1, tu chercheras oh grand scientifique) est le 3e plus grand criminel au monde, grce  ses ventes d'armes.

Dealer d'alcool, monopole d'tat, dealer d'armes, monopole d'tat ou presque... la mafia a encore de beaux jours devant elle

----------


## Jipt

> le 3e plus grand criminel au monde, grce  ses ventes d'armes.


H ho ! "Nos emplois ! Nos emplois !" gueulent-ils en dfilant sous des pancartes du syndicat,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Humour, j't'charrie, tu sais bien qu'on est d'accord,  ::zoubi:: 
(quoi que Il y a quand mme hlas un fond de vrit navrante dans mon propos)

Quant  discuter avec Neckara, 
1- c'est peine perdue
2- sauf  vouloir y gaspiller son temps et y consommer une quantit effroyable d'espace disque rempli de posts longs comme un jour sans pain
L'homme qui te transforme 10 lignes de ton post en un machin qui ne tient pas dans mon cran 24 pouces,  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> T'as pas besoin de fumer Neckara, t'es suffisament destroy et dlirant par Nature je crois  Mes excuses  ton ascendance 
> 
> Dans tout ce dlire, tu noteras qu'on crit "en soi", non pas "en soit" ni en "en soie", encore moins "anois"


Voil bien qui remet en cause tout mon argumentaire...  ::roll:: 




> Quant  discuter avec Neckara, 
> 1- c'est peine perdue


Faut juste avoir le niveau... pas norme, juste celui qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un citoyen ayant capacit  participer au processus dmocratique.

Mais c'est sr que a demande plus de rflexion que de btement rpter des titres d'actualits.
C'est sr que cela demande une certaine curiosit et culture multi-disciplinaire.

Tellement plus facile d'adopter des positions anti-intellectualistes primaires.




> L'homme qui te transforme 10 lignes de ton post en un machin qui ne tient pas dans mon cran 24 pouces,


Tu ne peux me reprocher ton incapacit de lire au del de 10 lignes.

Aprs, mes messages ne seraient pas aussi long, s'il n'y avait pas autant de btises en  peine 10 lignes.
Bien videment, sans jamais en amliorer la qualit au gr des remarques qui sont formule, cela serait trop facile.

Sr que c'est difficile d'admettre que votre intuition, exprience personnelle, prjugs, ou simplement envie de croire, c'est de la merde, et ne convaincra jamais personne.
C'est sr que c'est plus difficile de se passer de non-sequitur, d'hommes de pailles, et consorts, afin de construire un argumentaire cohrent... argumentaire cohrent qui bizarrement facilitera aussi les rponses... plus besoin de chercher la logique sans queue ni-tte, derrire le message en question.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dealer d'alcool, monopole d'tat, dealer d'armes, monopole d'tat ou presque...


a fait un peu Matmatah - l'Apologie et Sinsemilia - Dfenseur de la paix ^^

Plusieurs tats ont lgalis la production et la vente de cannabis rcratif et je n'ai jamais entendu parler de raction violente de la part des trafiquants qui ont tout perdu...
Les trafiquants font plus de dgts quand le produit est illgal.
Le cad Farid Tir assassin prs de Marseille : lhistoire sanglante dun clan



> Depuis 2011, six membres de la famille Tir sont tombs sous les balles, sur fond de trafic de drogues dans les quartiers nord de la cit phocenne.


Un jeune homme abattu dans le quartier Monclar d'Avignon



> Un jeune homme de 23 ans a t vis par plusieurs tirs, lundi soir, avenue Monclar  Avignon,  proximit d'un lieu de revente de produits stupfiants. Il est dcd peu de temps aprs son admission  l'Hpital d'Avignon.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aprs, mes messages ne seraient pas aussi long, s'il n'y avait pas autant de btises en  peine 10 lignes.
> Bien videment, sans jamais en amliorer la qualit au gr des remarques qui sont formule, cela serait trop facile.
> 
> Sr que c'est difficile d'admettre que votre intuition, exprience personnelle, prjugs, ou simplement envie de croire, c'est de la merde, et ne convaincra jamais personne.
> C'est sr que c'est plus difficile de se passer de non-sequitur, d'hommes de pailles, et consorts, afin de construire un argumentaire cohrent... argumentaire cohrent qui bizarrement facilitera aussi les rponses... plus besoin de chercher la logique sans queue ni-tte, derrire le message en question.


Et nous y revoil, car le grand Neckara, avec sa science infuse, sait tout mieux que tout le monde sur tous les sujets, car en tant que grand scientifique qu'il est, il doit apparemment passer son temps  se toucher la nouille, puisqu'il a le temps de faire une thse sur tous les sujets abords sur ce forum. 


Dj qu'est-ce que tu nous parles de tes dpendants endetts qui vont aller poser des bombes ou faire des fusillades ? Tu crois que les fumeurs de cannabis sont des dpendants endetts ? Encore une fois, arrte les srie tl, tu n'as simplement aucune ide du profil du fumeur de cannabis. Et oui accessoirement, mon exprience personnelle avec mon chantillon "pas reprsentatif" sur plus de 20 ans,  travers plusieurs villes et plusieurs gnrations, en ayant ctoy du consommateur au vendeur d'arme, en passant par les dealeurs, est surement largement beaucoup plus dans le vrai que tes 3 lectures dans des articles de journaux ou ce que tu as vu dans un reportage tl sur TF1... 

Sinon les mafieux vont changer de branche, t'as des tudes la-dessus ? Donc cela n'augmentera pas le grand banditisme, mais en revanche cela diminuera la petite criminalit, et les millions que l'on dpense chaque anne pour faire de la rpression / emprisonner des mecs qui fument 2 joints, et rduire le nombre de petits dealeurs, du coup, c'est quand mme gagnant non ? Ou on continue tel quel alors que cela ne fonctionne strictement pas ? A part faire chier le monde avec tes thories fumeuses, t'as quelque chose  proposer ou t'es juste bon  parler pour ne rien dire ?

Tu dis que cela fait partie de mes hypothses, si tu lisais bien tous les mots de toutes les phrases, j'ai juste dit que c'tait une possibilit parmi plusieurs (mais comme tu as dcrt tout seul que les autres possibilit n'taient pas possibles, tu en conclue qu'ils vont forcment changer de business, mais a c'est TON argument, pas le mien) et moi je parlais bien des dealeurs, pas des 10 mafieux top moumoute franais qui brassent des millions, qui de toutes faons, ne sont dj pas tellement inquits actuellement, que tu le veuilles ou non, le cannabis, le plus gros de l'impact aurait lieu sur le bas de chane / les consommateurs. 

Srieusement, prsente toi  la prsidence de la Rpublique hein, vu que tu as toujours rponse et solution  tout, depuis le temps que tu l'ouvre, on sera dj devenu la 1re puissance mondiale, et colonis Mars.

Les btises c'est toi qui en raconte le plus, mais c'est vrai que quand on se prend pour Einstein, et qu'on prend les autres pour de la merde, c'est difficile de s'en rendre compte. 

Moi la seule question que je me pose, c'est comment passes-tu encore les portes ? 

Sur ce, j'en ai ma claque de me taper des posts  rallonge avec un gamin qui se croit plus vieux que son grand pre, et qui passe son temps  faire la leon  tout le monde sur tous les sujets possibles et imaginables, mme sur des sujets o il y connait strictement rien, et qui en plus se permet de dire aux autres de sortir de leur grotte. Oui pour certaines chose, on se base sur nos expriences perso, et bizarrement, sans que l'on se connaisse, et peu importe o on habite, elles se rejoignent toute, alors que de ton ct, on a juste ton opinion, de toi tout seul, bas sur du vent ou des articles de journaux  ct de la plaque. 

Oui les fusillades dans des mairies, a existe, en quoi cela prouve quoi que ce soit au niveau de ton assertion sur les dealeurs qui vont aller poser des bombes ou faire des fusillades ? En rien. Toi qu'est toujours le 1er  sortir des rasoirs,  hurler  l'homme de paille, et tout le reste, t'es le 1er  sortir des trucs sans aucun rapport de causalit de ton chapeau. Des fois il y a des accidents de voitures, du coup, je pense que finalement on devrait rlire Macron, parce que sinon, les gens vont provoquer encore plus d'accidents, et si tu me crois pas, je te link un article de journal parlant d'un accident de voiture. C'est exactement le niveau de ta rflexion et aprs tu viens me parler de non-sequitur ? Mais tais-toi et enlve le foutu baobab que t'as dans l'oeil pour commencer.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Ouh, je te sens vnre, l ; tu te fais monter la tension, c'est pas bon pour ton cur, alors respire un grand coup et utilise l'option "Ignorer", tu vas voir, a soulage (juste qu'il faut aller sur la page de l'individu, dommage).
 ::zen::

----------


## Ryu2000

En France avec le cannabis rcratif il y aura probablement le cannabis thrapeutique.
Prescription, personnes concernes : les questions poses par lexprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique en France



> Quelles sont les conditions pour le tester ?
> "Il y a cinq situations en France pour lesquelles le cannabis va tre expriment : *lespace douloureux de la sclrose en plaques, lpilepsie rebelle, les soins de support en cancrologie, les soins palliatifs et la douleur chronique*. En France, on considre quenviron 12 millions de Franais souffrent de douleurs chroniques. Dans ces cas-l, les mdicaments ne sont pas trs efficaces. On estime donc quenviron 4 millions de Franais nont pas de solutions et pourraient justifier dun traitement au cannabis. Le cannabis soulage, dtend, amliore le sommeil et lanxit. Mais, malheureusement, ce nest pas le grand mdicament de la douleur."
> (...)
> Sous quelle forme le cannabis thrapeutique sera-t-il consomm ? Ce ne sera pas des joints  fumer ?
> "Non. Dabord ce sont des plantes, sous diverses formes : des rsines, des infusions, du vapotage, des glules, des crmes Toutes sortes de prparations seront proposes par les spcialistes, avec diffrents dosages. Il y a deux grands composs dans le cannabis : le CBD, qui a un effet relaxant et qui va traiter plutt lpilepsie, puis le THC, qui a un effet psychodysleptique, cest--dire quil vous fait planer et agit sur la douleur. Cest tout cela quil faut considrer chez chaque patient. *Selon la maladie, le mdecin va dcider de donner soit plus de CBD, soit plus de THC*. Lexprimentation vise  valuer lefficacit et la tolrance au cannabis thrapeutique. Si des patients ressentent des effets euphorisants ou dsagrables, ils devront tout de suite appeler leurs mdecins. Mais a priori, les dosages ne sont pas les mmes que ceux dans le cannabis rcratif. Ce sera davantage valu."


Les effets thrapeutique du THC et du CBD vont tre tudis.
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils ne demandent pas aux pays qui utilisent le cannabis thrapeutique depuis des annes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils ne demandent pas aux pays qui utilisent le cannabis thrapeutique depuis des annes.


Car aprs ils auront une excuse de moins pour retarder le tout.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Et nous y revoil, car le grand Neckara, avec sa science infuse, sait tout mieux que tout le monde sur tous les sujets, car en tant que grand scientifique qu'il est, il doit apparemment passer son temps  se toucher la nouille, puisqu'il a le temps de faire une thse sur tous les sujets abords sur ce forum.


 ::roll:: 

Je n'ai jamais affirm savoir plus que tout le monde, d'avoir la science infuse, ou d'avoir fait une thse sur tous les sujets abords (et encore moins sur le sujet qu'on aborde actuellement).

Juste d'avoir des connaissances dans certains domaines prcis, et d'avoir un niveau passable dans les autres.
Mais c'est sr que c'est dj norme pour une personne qui n'est mme pas capable du minimum.


Je connais des personnes bien plus doues et comptentes que moi sur bien des domaines. C'est juste quelles ne perdent pas leur temps ici, et on les comprend...

Ce n'est pas parce que je reproches votre mdiocrit, que cela me place sur un pidestal. C'est sr que relativement  votre niveau abyssal, je dois tre bien haut, mais de manire absolue, mon niveau reste modeste.

Pour preuve, combien de fois ai-je prcis ma position sur ce sujet, que vous continuez  ignorer ?




> Dj qu'est-ce que tu nous parles de tes dpendants endetts qui vont aller poser des bombes ou faire des fusillades ? Tu crois que les fumeurs de cannabis sont des dpendants endetts ? Encore une fois, arrte les srie tl, tu n'as simplement aucune ide du profil du fumeur de cannabis.


N'ai-je pas explicitement prcis dans un post prcdent que je ne prtendait pas l'exclusivit du cannabis dans la consommation ou la vente de ses consommateurs et dealers ?




> Et oui accessoirement, mon exprience personnelle avec mon chantillon "pas reprsentatif" sur plus de 20 ans,  travers plusieurs villes et plusieurs gnrations, en ayant ctoy du consommateur au vendeur d'arme, en passant par les dealeurs, est surement largement beaucoup plus dans le vrai que tes 3 lectures dans des articles de journaux ou ce que tu as vu dans un reportage tl sur TF1...


Et aprs on vient me reprocher mon arrogance ?

Toi, avec ta petite exprience, tu sais mieux que l'ensemble de la littrature  ce sujet ? Tu sais mieux que l'ensemble des scientifiques qui ont travaill dessus et ont compils plusieurs rapports et mta-tudes sur le sujet ?

L'attrait du risque et de linaccessible (dont interdits) est une chose connue et reconnue dans la psychologie humaine. Mais toi, avec ton "exprience personnelle", tu vas remettre en cause des dcennies de travaux scientifiques ? Et c'est moi qui suis arrogant ???

On sait que l'exprience personnelle est quelque chose de fondamentalement biaise. Que ce soit des biais de disponibilit, biais d'chantillons, erreurs d'interprtations, ...




> Sinon les mafieux vont changer de branche, t'as des tudes la-dessus ?


C'est l'une des deux hypothses que tu as poses en dbut de la conversation, banane.

N'ai-je pas d'ailleurs reprcis cela dans plusieurs posts ?




> Donc cela n'augmentera pas le grand banditisme, mais en revanche cela diminuera la petite criminalit, et les millions que l'on dpense chaque anne pour faire de la rpression / emprisonner des mecs qui fument 2 joints, et rduire le nombre de petits dealeurs, du coup, c'est quand mme gagnant non ? Ou on continue tel quel alors que cela ne fonctionne strictement pas ? A part faire chier le monde avec tes thories fumeuses, t'as quelque chose  proposer ou t'es juste bon  parler pour ne rien dire ?


Un faux-dilemme coupl  un sophisme de la solution parfaite, comme cela nous manquait...
De surcrot, on parlait bien de la lgalisation de la vente, et non de la consommation, deux choses trs diffrentes.

C'est sr que pointer vos btises, c'est "parler pour ne rien dire". Quel niveau de mdiocrit faut-il avoir atteint pour penser cela ?

Quant aux "millions", ce n'est pas grand chose  l'chelle d'un tat pour qui le budget s'value en centaine de milliards. De surcrot, de telles politiques ne s'valuent pas que financirement.

Enfin, une "solution", ce n'est pas juste : "la lgalisation OUI/NON". Cela doit s'inscrire dans un plan global cohrent, pas un demi-plan, ou des mesures populistes. Rien que l'valuation des effets des drogues, c'est un rapport d'une centaine de page, et c'est loin d'tre le seul paramtre  prendre en compte. Mais c'est sr que c'est plus facile de s'arrter  des arguments d'une phrase, que de creuser rellement le sujet...


Au passage, n'est-ce pas toi, qui reprochait qu'on critique Youtube au prtexte que cela n'aura aucune incidence ?
Tu crois franchement que de "proposer" des choses ici aura une plus grande incidence ? Hypocrite.




> Tu dis que cela fait partie de mes hypothses, si tu lisais bien tous les mots de toutes les phrases, j'ai juste dit que c'tait une possibilit parmi plusieurs (mais comme tu as dcrt tout seul que les autres possibilit n'taient pas possibles, tu en conclue qu'ils vont forcment changer de business, mais a c'est TON argument, pas le mien)


Tu as donn deux possibilits, une qui fait fi de toute ralit conomique, et une autre qui abouti  une contradiction logique.  ::ccool:: .
D'ailleurs, la premire aussi abouti  une contradiction logique, puisque mme s'ils baissent leurs prix, la vente sera toujours effectue sur le march noir, et par consquence toujours illgale, ce qui ne change donc rien  la problmatique de vente illgales que la mesure visait  supprimer.

Et non, ce n'est pas *mon* argument, donn que je prcise ( moult reprises) que le raisonnement que j'effectue est sous conditions de l'hypothse que tu as pose.




> et moi je parlais bien des dealeurs, pas des 10 mafieux top moumoute franais qui brassent des millions


Et c'est sr qu'il n'y a rien entre les "petits dealers", et le top 10 mafieux... Le petit Kvin qui vend quelques grammes  son copain  la rcr, va bien videmment se fournir directement chez le grand chef.  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs  se demander pourquoi les dealers se livrent  des guerres de territoires. Les armes qu'on retrouve lors des perquisitions de leur appartement, ce n'est bien videmment que des pistolets  eau pour arroser les fleurs de leurs amis.  ::roll:: 




> Srieusement, prsente toi  la prsidence de la Rpublique hein, vu que tu as toujours rponse et solution  tout, depuis le temps que tu l'ouvre, on sera dj devenu la 1re puissance mondiale, et colonis Mars.


Et chaque citoyen aura un poney.




> Les btises c'est toi qui en raconte le plus,


En effet, c'est ce que je constate, cf ci-dessus.




> Moi la seule question que je me pose, c'est comment passes-tu encore les portes ?


Je passe par les fentres, c'est plus large.  :;): 




> Sur ce, j'en ai ma claque de me taper des posts  rallonge avec un gamin qui se croit plus vieux que son grand pre,


Je suis majeur depuis un petit bout de temps dj...

Mais mieux vaut un gamin qui se croit plus vieux que son grand pre, qu'un adulte qui raisonne encore comme s'il avait 13 ans.




> et qui passe son temps  faire la leon  tout le monde sur tous les sujets possibles et imaginables,


Cela est faux. Sur nombre de sujets je n'interviens pas, tout simplement car je n'ai rien  dire.
Je ne fais pas aussi la leon  tout le monde, juste aux personnes au niveau mdiocre.




> Oui pour certaines chose, on se base sur nos expriences perso, et bizarrement, sans que l'on se connaisse, et peu importe o on habite, elles se rejoignent toute, alors que de ton ct, on a juste ton opinion, de toi tout seul, bas sur du vent ou des articles de journaux  ct de la plaque.


 ::roll:: 
Et l'homopathie, a marche, la preuve nos expriences perso se rejoignent.  ::roll:: 
Et puis tout ce qui nous contredit, c'est forcment soit du vent, soit  ct de la plaque, hein.

Tu sais, la vie, ce n'est pas comme la psychanalyse. Ce n'est pas parce que tu suis quelques sances que d'un coup tu deviens un expert sur le sujet. Ce n'est pas parce que tu consommes, que tu deviens d'un coup un expert en psychologie humaine, et comprend les motivations et influences profondes de chaque dcision. Ce n'est pas parce que tu achtes ton pain chaque matin que tu deviens un expert en macro et micro-conomie.

Tellement expert que tu n'en savais mme pas les pays qui avaient entirement lgalis la vente... Tellement expert, que tu te permettais de faire une comparaison entre pays sans tenir compte de leur spcificits triviales. Tellement expert, que tu ne matrises mme pas la base des domaines dont tu n'as mme pas conscience d'invoquer.


L'arrogance des ignorants ne souffre d'aucunes limites.





> Oui les fusillades dans des mairies, a existe, en quoi cela prouve quoi que ce soit au niveau de ton assertion sur les dealeurs qui vont aller poser des bombes ou faire des fusillades ?


Si je les ai prsent, c'tait en rponse  une demande de prsenter des cas afin de montrer que ces derniers taient possibles.

Bien videmment, et comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne peux pas montrer des cas, consquences de mesures qui ne sont pas encore appliqu...

Le premier cas est d'ailleurs intressant quant aux motivations qui ont conduit  la fusillade. Vous qui remettiez en doute l'aspect symbolique des mairies dans le passage  l'acte, ou le fait qu'on puisse manipuler des personnes  cette fin...




> En rien. Toi qu'est toujours le 1er  sortir des rasoirs,  hurler  l'homme de paille, et tout le reste, t'es le 1er  sortir des trucs sans aucun rapport de causalit de ton chapeau.


Je t'invites  compter le nombre de non sequitur dans les derniers posts...




> Des fois il y a des accidents de voitures, du coup, je pense que finalement on devrait rlire Macron, parce que sinon, les gens vont provoquer encore plus d'accidents. C'est exactement le niveau de ta rflexion et aprs tu viens me parler de non-sequitur ?


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas la capacit intellectuelle d'une huitre, que mon raisonnement est un non sequitur.

Si les dealers s'attaquent  leur concurrence, en pratiquant des guerres de territoires, tu crois que magiquement, du jour au lendemain, ils s'arrteront ? Sr que c'est un non sequitur.  ::roll:: 




> Mais tais-toi et enlve le foutu baobab que t'as dans l'oeil pour commencer.


 ::roll::  Commence dj par utiliser ton cerveau, et on en reparlera.


Aller, aprs ce message, faites-vous plaisir avec les -1, a sera toujours plus facile et courageux que de contre-argumenter.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car aprs ils auront une excuse de moins pour retarder le tout.


Dans le lien c'tait un peu expliqu en fait :



> La France est-elle en retard par rapport  ses voisins europens ?
> "De nombreux pays lutilisent dj : lAllemagne, lAngleterre, la Hollande, lEspagne Mais dans certains pays, notamment en Allemagne, il y a des drives, et certains mdecins narrivent plus  contrler la situation. Cest galement compliqu en Angleterre. Il est assez facile, dans ces pays, de se trouver une douleur et de faire passer sa demande rcrative par une demande thrapeutique. *En France, ce retard permettra peut-tre de tirer les leons de ces erreurs.*"


La France a besoin de temps pour trouver une solution pour viter les abus comme en Allemagne.
C'est vrai qu'il ne faudrait pas que le cannabis thrapeutique se fasse rembourser par la scurit sociale et que certains se fassent passer pour malade pour y avoir accs.

Je pense que si la France est en retard avec le cannabis thrapeutique c'est  cause du lobby de l'industrie pharmaceutique, parce qu'elle n'aura pas la main sur la production du cannabis thrapeutique, il y a des patients qui se feront prescrire du cannabis thrapeutique et moins de mdicaments.




> Si les dealers s'attaquent  leur concurrence, en pratiquant des guerres de territoires, tu crois que magiquement, du jour au lendemain, ils s'arrteront ?


Ok les "gangs" de trafiquants peuvent se battre entre eux, mais les trafiquants ne vont pas partir en guerre contre l'tat...

----------


## Neckara

> Ok les "gangs" de trafiquants peuvent se battre entre eux, mais les trafiquants ne vont pas partir en guerre contre l'tat...


Pas contre l'tat, mais contre des mairies locales.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ok les "gangs" de trafiquants peuvent se battre entre eux, mais les trafiquants ne vont pas partir en guerre contre l'tat...


C'est surtout que la aussi il est  ct de la plaque. 

Il y a dj des guerres de gang, et oui, lgaliser le cannabis n'arrtera pas les guerres de gang (mais en mme temps personne n'a affirm cela...), et il n'a aucun lment permettant de dire, que cela augmentera ces guerres de gang, bref il y avait des guerres de gang avant la lgalisation, il y en aura aprs, personne n'a affirm que cela y mettrait fin, il cause dans le vide juste pour dire "oui mais...".


@Jipt: effectivement, c'est mieux comme a, je vais essayer d'tre fort, et de ne pas afficher ses rponses mme par curiosit.

----------


## fredoche

> Pas contre l'tat, mais contre des mairies locales.


Mais on les dfendra bec et ongles

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai qu'il ne faudrait pas que le cannabis thrapeutique *se fasse rembourser par la scurit sociale* et que certains se fassent passer pour malade pour y avoir accs.


Mme aller jusqu'aux petits malins, quelqu'un qui souffre d'arthrose par exemple va creuser un sacr trou dans la scu s'il est rembours intgralement au prix du CBD actuellement sur le march. Du coup, si on envisage d'ouvrir le CBD/THC au remboursement, il faudrait que les pharmacies aient accs  des tarifs aussi abordables que les autres antidouleur, et a c'est pas gagn.
Si on rembourse le CBD seulement, a limiterait pas mal le problme, puisqu'il n'est intressant que comme antidouleur.

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a dj des guerres de gang, et oui, lgaliser le cannabis n'arrtera pas les guerres de gang (mais en mme temps personne n'a affirm cela...), et il n'a aucun lment permettant de dire, que cela augmentera ces guerres de gang, bref il y avait des guerres de gang avant la lgalisation, il y en aura aprs, personne n'a affirm que cela y mettrait fin, il cause dans le vide juste pour dire "oui mais...".


Et tu crois que c'est quoi ces guerres de gangs ???
Ce sont des guerres afin de s'approprier un territoire, a.k.a. un march.

Si la Mairie commence  marcher sur leurs plates bandes, tu crois qu'ils vont faire quoi ?


C'est du mme niveau que de ne pas russir  comprendre que si un animal est territorial et dfends son territoire face  d'autres animaux de la mme espce... il va aussi le dfendre face  des animaux d'autres espces. Quand les chiens se battent entre eux pour un bout de territoire, tu crois qu'ils laissent tranquillement passer le chat ?

C'est marrant comme tu peux sortir des non-sequitur lorsque cela t'arranges, mais quand a ne va plus dans ton sens, tout d'un coup, tu n'es plus capable de faire le lien, mme des plus lmentaires...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas contre l'tat, mais contre des mairies locales.


Je ne vois pas l'impact positif que a pourrait avoir.
Le maire ne va pas faire fermer les coffees shops pour faire plaisir aux trafiquants, au contraire la guerre contre les trafiquants va s'accentuer...

Quand des dessinateurs ont t tu par des terroristes, on a pas arrt de faire des caricatures.
Les coffees shops vont rapporter de l'argent  la ville.




> Du coup, si on envisage d'ouvrir le CBD/THC au remboursement, il faudrait que les pharmacies aient accs  des tarifs aussi abordables que les autres antidouleur, et a c'est pas gagn.


J'avais vu un documentaire dans lequel des scientifiques cultivaient du cannabis en indoor et je crois qu'ils disaient que a cotaient 50 centimes pour produire 1g. Donc il y a peut-tre moyen que ce soit vendu 2 ou 3  un malade.
Peut-tre que le cannabis thrapeutique ne sera pas rembours, on est encore loin d'avoir l'info.
Mais si ce n'est pas du tout rembours, quelque part on s'en fout qu'un gars se fasse passer malade pour avoir une ordonnance pour acheter du cannabis thrapeutique. (enfin sauf si il y en a pas pour tout le monde, mais il suffit d'en produire plus)
C'est pas aussi dangereux que du paractamol ou de l'aspirine.




> Si on rembourse le CBD seulement, a limiterait pas mal le problme, puisqu'il n'est intressant que comme antidouleur.


Le THC a de nombreuses proprits thrapeutiques. La France fait une tude, en principe elle devrait trouver un peu prs la mme chose que les autres pays.




> Si la Mairie commence  marcher sur leurs plates bandes, tu crois qu'ils vont faire quoi ?


Non mais ce n'est le War West... Aucun groupe ne va faire peur  une mairie ! Derrire il y a l'tat, l'arme, etc.

----------


## Neckara

Tiens, aller en continuant de simples recherches Google:

http://www.leparisien.fr/essonne-91/...18-7813725.php
https://www.20minutes.fr/paris/16467...missariat-ulis

https://www.nouvelobs.com/societe/20...-cagoules.html

https://www.lejsd.com/content/le-com...%80%99artifice

Tiens c'est marrant, l les "jeunes" n'ont pas l'air gn pour attaquer un commissariat de police.
Sans compter les guet-apens:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...guet-apens.php

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-di...e_1875401.html


C'est marrant, quand je cherche, je trouve...

----------


## Jipt

Cette nana (oui, c'est un scoop pour moi,  tel point que j'ai fait une incrustation) est un peu azimute, mha.

Non mais, vous avez vu la taille du post (numro 1190 de 11 h 05) ? 4 pages, et j'ai un cran 1200 pixels de haut



Qui va lire a ?

----------


## Invit

> Cette nana (oui, c'est un scoop pour moi,  tel point que j'ai fait une incrustation) est un peu azimute, mha.


Il change de sexe de temps en temps, mais c'est un gonze (je me suis pos la question dj, mais j'ai pu y rpondre assez facilement avec d'autres fils).

----------


## Neckara

> Cette nana (oui, c'est un scoop pour moi,  tel point que j'ai fait une incrustation)


Si tu n'as pas suivi le post en question avec el_slapper, en effet, tu ne peux pas comprendre mon changement de sexe.  ::mouarf:: 




> Non mais, vous avez vu la taille du post (numro 1190 de 11 h 05) ? 4 pages, et j'ai un cran 1200 lignes
> [...]
> Qui va lire a ?


C'est pourtant trs court si tu les compare aux rapports d'une centaines de pages, qu'il te faudrait lire...

Sachant que je relis gnralement mes messages 2  3 fois... parfois plus...

----------


## David_g

> Si tu n'as pas suivi le post en question avec el_slapper, en effet, tu ne peux pas comprendre mon changement de sexe. 
> 
> C'est pourtant trs court si tu les compare aux rapports d'une centaines de pages, qu'il te faudrait lire...
> Sachant que je relis gnralement mes messages 2  3 fois... parfois plus...


En fait il faudrait donner les rfrences des rapports, a aiderait  pouvoir nous clairer (je dis a sans arrire pense hein, malgr mes dsaccords avec toi sur pleins de sujet).

----------


## Jipt

> Sachant que je relis gnralement mes messages 2  3 fois... parfois plus...


*Vite* et *bien* ne vont pas ensemble, c'est bien connu, alors pas de quoi se vanter de relire beaucoup si c'est pour laisser passer plein de fautes

----------


## Neckara

> En fait il faudrait donner les rfrences des rapports, a aiderait  pouvoir nous clairer (je dis a sans arrire pense hein, malgr mes dsaccords avec toi sur pleins de sujet).


Je crois que celui dont on a parl sur ce sujet tait celui-ci:
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/le...ecst/i3641.pdf

Tu as aussi une commission d'enqute (que je viens de dcouvrir):
http://www.senat.fr/rap/r02-321-1/r02-321-11.pdf


Pour le reste, c'est surtout de la culture gnrale qu'on acquiert principalement par srendipit, et en creusant, pas toujours facile  retrouver, il faut le concder. Mais si on a une ide prcise, on peut rechercher sur Google Scholar ( https://scholar.google.com/ ).

Je pense avoir trouv un truc sur l'adrnaline (pas le temps de le lire tout de suite):
https://www.researchgate.net/profile...g-activity.pdf



Malheureusement, trs peu de personnes ne font l'effort de se documenter correctement, mme pour des sujets qui leur tienne  cur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais, vous avez vu la taille du post


Les citations prennent beaucoup de place, les paragraphes sont gnralement petits (a ne gne pas sur un ordinateur de revenir  la ligne, le scroll vertical peut tre infini).
Si tout tait crit en un bloc, sans citation, ce serait moins impressionnant, mais moins lisible galement.




> si c'est pour laisser passer plein de fautes


Est-ce qu'en sixime tout le monde avait 20/20 en dicte ? Est-ce qu'en se relisant tout le monde est capable de ne faire aucune faute  la dicte de Bernard Pivot ?
Je trouve que le franais est un langage trs compliqu (plus que le C), peut-tre qu'il faudrait que le franais soit enseign comme les mathmatiques, il faudrait encadrer les thormes et les citer dans les dmonstrations, faire de la conjugaison rapide, ou je sais pas...

Un jeune Franais sur 20 illettr, un sur dix en difficult de lecture

=====
Bref.

Si j'ai bien compris les Qubcois ont le droit de cultiver au maximum 4 plants de cannabis pour leur consommation personnelle.
Un tribunal invalide l'interdiction de la culture du cannabis  domicile au Qubec



> L'invalidation des deux articles de *la loi qubcoise permet donc  partir de maintenant, et jusqu' nouvel ordre, la culture de cannabis  domicile  des fins personnelles, selon la professeure Beauchesne.*
> 
> L'avocat qui a men le dossier, Julien Fortier, souligne toutefois qu'il ne faut pas s'emballer trop vite, puisque les avocats du gouvernement du Qubec peuvent en appeler et demander que la loi demeure valide pendant l'appel.
> 
> Mais le gouvernement Legault n'a pas encore montr son jeu. Nous prenons acte du jugement rendu ce matin concernant la culture du cannabis  domicile, a fait savoir le cabinet de la ministre de la Justice, Sonia LeBel, dans une dclaration transmise  Radio-Canada. Nous prendrons le temps de lanalyser avant de commenter davantage le dossier.
> 
> Pascal Brub, chef intrimaire du Parti qubcois, estime pour sa part que la dcision de la Cour suprieure dmontre encore une fois que le Qubec ne peut pas dcider seul. Il y voit un test pour le gouvernement Legault.
> (...)
> Que prvoit la loi?
> ...


Pas de pot :
Tour dEspagne : Une plantation de cannabis dmantele grce  lhlicoptre filmant la course

Si tu n'es pas Luxembourgeois tu ne pourras pas acheter du cannabis au Luxembourg :
Les Belges ne pourront pas acheter du cannabis au Grand-Duch

----------


## Ecthelion2

Mme sans parler du 0 faute, un peu de relecture ne fait pas de mal :




> Si j'ai bien compris les Qubcois ont le droit de cultiver au maximum 4 plants de cannabis pour leur consommation *professionnelle*.
> Un tribunal invalide l'interdiction de la culture du cannabis  domicile au Qubec


 ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

> C'est marrant comme tu peux sortir des non-sequitur lorsque cela t'arranges, mais quand a ne va plus dans ton sens, tout d'un coup, tu n'es plus capable de faire le lien, mme des plus lmentaires...


Non ce n'est pas marrant
T'as appris un nouveau mot tu nous le sors  chaque post ? Qu'entends-tu par non-sequitur ? 
ET crois-tu que tu paraisses plus intelligent quand tu deviens inintelligible  ceux qui te lisent ?



> C'est marrant, quand je cherche, je trouve...


Non ce n'est pas marrant
Au del du dlire froce qui semble t'habiter sur le sujet du cannabis, tu cherches  dire quoi ? exactement...

Laissons ce trafic perdurer encore et encore en toute impunit, par peur des reprsailles de la mafia si jamais on attente  leur gros business ? Faisons profil bas, il y a trop de risque pour l'tat franais  affronter les dealeurs de shit ?
Franchement...

Tu sais le cannabis, a peut se prendre en suppositoire aussi... C'est peu courant mais tu peux.
Mme effet que quand tu le manges, et en plus a dtend l'anus... Vridique
Donc a a d'autres avantages si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Je t'en prescrirais bien une petite cure, mais je ne sais pas comment tu le prendrais (parce que non il ne faut pas l'avaler...)

D'ailleurs je paierais bien une tourne gnrale   l'chelon national, parce que pfiooouuuu...

As-tu une fois dans ta vie fum un joint en bonne compagnie Neckara ?

----------


## Neckara

> T'as appris un nouveau mot tu nous le sors  chaque post ? Qu'entends-tu par non-sequitur ? 
> ET crois-tu que tu paraisses plus intelligent quand tu deviens inintelligible  ceux qui te lisent ?


Cela fait un petit bout de temps que je le connais et l'utilise.

C'est exactement le genre de comportement que je reprochais, mme pas foutu de passer 2 secondes  faire une recherche Google.


Et aprs vous pensez que vous pouvez vous exprimer sur des sujets autrement plus complexe sans faire aucune recherche ? Quelle arrogance !





> Au del du dlire froce qui semble t'habiter sur le sujet du cannabis, tu cherches  dire quoi ? exactement...
> 
> Laissons ce trafic perdurer encore et encore en toute impunit, par peur des reprsailles de la mafia si jamais on attente  leur gros business ? Faisons profil bas, il y a trop de risque pour l'tat franais  affronter les dealeurs de shit ?
> Franchement...


Je n'ai rgit que sur une mesure particulire, en pointant le fait que les mairies se feraient cibler (en France), en posant l'hypothse implicite que la mesure serait efficace (si elle ne l'est pas, elle n'a plus de sens), la rendant difficilement applicable, c'est tout.




> Tu sais le cannabis, a peut se prendre en suppositoire aussi... C'est peu courant mais tu peux.
> Mme effet que quand tu le manges, et en plus a dtend l'anus... Vridique


Oui, et il faut croire que a dtruit aussi le cerveau.  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> Et aprs vous pensez que vous pouvez vous exprimer sur des sujets autrement plus complexe sans faire aucune recherche ? Quelle arrogance !


la recherche google c'est l'avenir du CNRS  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Mais arrtez de discuter avec lui, puisqu'il vous dit que les gangs mettront les mairies  feu et  sang, faites-lui confiance ! Lui il sait !


Les gangs se font la guerre pour des parts de march, et si les mairies leurs piquent leurs parts, ils iront faire sauter les mairies (mais pas les pharmacies, y'en a trop, et ils ont un peu la flemme, aprs tout les joints a rend mou).

Par contre ces mmes gangs qui vendent des armes, ils vont pas rcuprer leurs parts de march en allant faire sauter les revendeurs d'armes officiels, qui sont pourtant moins nombreux que les mairies. 

Ils sont quand mme dur  suivre ces gangs...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> As-tu une fois dans ta vie fum un joint en bonne compagnie Neckara ?





> Oui, et il faut croire que a dtruit aussi le cerveau.


Du coup, on a la rponse. Oui, il en a pris, et pas qu'un peu, apparemment !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> la recherche google c'est l'avenir du CNRS


Ou se documenter, si tu prfres.  ::roll:: 




> Les gangs se font la guerre pour des parts de march, et si les mairies leurs piquent leurs parts, ils iront faire sauter les mairies (mais pas les pharmacies, y'en a trop, et ils ont un peu la flemme, aprs tout les joints a rend mou).


Parce qu'attaquer un point unique a plus d'impacts que d'attaquer un point parmi d'autres !
E.g. bloquer une autoroute a plus de poids que de bloquer une petite route de campagne.

C'est vraiment si dur  comprendre, un concept aussi simple ?




> Par contre ces mmes gangs qui vendent des armes, ils vont pas rcuprer leurs parts de march en allant faire sauter les revendeurs d'armes officiels, qui sont pourtant moins nombreux que les mairies.


Peut-tre parce que ce n'est pas le mme march, qui ne rpond pas aux mmes besoins, usages, et exigences ?

Les gangs qui vendent des armes n'ont pas pour but de fournir le chasseur du dimanche qui va aller chasser la bcasse.
De mme, si des personnes continuent d'importer de manire illgale des armes/munitions, plutt que de les acheter directement au magasin du coin, ce n'est pas pour rien...

C'est bien beau d'avoir une exprience personnelle, mais cela ne te dispense pas de rflchir 2 secondes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Du coup, on a la rponse. Oui, il en a pris, et pas qu'un peu, apparemment !


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Ca se trouve c'est ptet mme un dealeur, c'est pour a qu'il s'inquite que cela soit lgalis et vendu en mairie.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Excusez-moi, je ne suis pas rveill ou a :



> Parce qu'attaquer un point unique a plus d'impacts que d'attaquer un point parmi d'autres !
> E.g. bloquer une autoroute a plus de poids que de bloquer une petite route de campagne.
> 
> C'est vraiment si dur  comprendre, un concept aussi simple ?


c'est vraiment nul  ch13r ?

Ta premire phrase dpend de la *taille du point* attaqu, boulet !

----------


## Neckara

> Ta premire phrase dpend de la *taille du point* attaqu, boulet !


Quand tout passe par un point unique (marie) au lieu d'en passer par plusieurs (~70 pharmacies)... le point unique est plus "grand" (en terme de flux - ce qui va influencer  terme son infrastructure), banane !

Si une marie fait office de distributeur exclusif, ce vers plusieurs points d'achats, son "flux" reprsentera la somme des flux des points d'achats ! Il doit y avoir autant de ventes que d'achats ! Si tu vends quelque chose, c'est qu'une autre l'achte !


C'est du niveau maternel, putain ! Vous n'avez mme pas ce niveau, et venez me reprocher mon "arrogance" ?

----------


## Charvalos

J'avoue que j'ai perdu le fil l.

Pour quelles raisons une mairie se ferait attaquer  coup de bombes si le cannabis tait lgalis ?  ::koi::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'avoue que j'ai perdu le fil l.
> 
> Pour quelles raisons une mairie se ferait attaquer  coup de bombes si le cannabis tait lgalis ?


Parce que les gangs (car c'est bien connu, en France il y a des gangs jusque dans le moindre petit village, et c'est eux qui gre TOUT le trafic du pays), vont vouloir rcuprer leur business, et donc du coup, ils vont attaquer les mairies du pays pour obliger les gens  retourner voir les dealeurs.

Mme un enfant de 3 ans comprendrait a voyons, z'tes vraiment dbiles, faut lire ce qu'crit Einstein...


Le mec il croit que c'est les quartiers chauds de Marseille dans toute la France, et que tout le traffic passe par des bandits... Quand je vous dis qu'il cause sans rien y connaitre...


Edit : Aller tiens mme si il est dans mes ignors :

Neckara, quand je t'ai parl des millions que cotait la rpression / l'emprisonnement de toute cette petite dlinquance, que la lgalisation permettrait de supprimer, tu as dit que ce n'tait rien dans le budget de l'tat qui se chiffraient en milliards.

Mais donc du coup, je vais te faire une Neckara : donc comme cela ne reprsente pas grand chose dans le budget global, il ne faut rien faire pour conomiser ces millions ?   

Ah, et ne me dit pas que ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit, que tu n'as jamais dit qu'il ne fallait rien faire du tout. Je m'en tamponne. C'est juste pour te montrer  quel point c'est chiant quand l'autre dforme tes propos. 

Comme tu le vois, j'ai anticip ta rponse, donc pas la peine de rpondre vraiment, de toutes faons je ne le verrais pas.  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> J'avoue que j'ai perdu le fil l.
> 
> Pour quelles raisons une mairie se ferait attaquer  coup de bombes si le cannabis tait lgalis ?


De la mme manire que les pro-lgalisation essaye de nous vendre un monde merveilleux remplis de bisournours aprs la lgalisation, Neckara s'amuse a essayer d'exagrer autant dans l'autre sens:
Lgalisation -> vente en mairie -> guerre de gang pour le contrle (avec la mairie comme "gang" rival des revendeurs existants) -> bombe dans les mairies 
C'est pourtant clair !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De la mme manire que les pro-lgalisation essaye de nous vendre un monde merveilleux remplis de bisournours aprs la lgalisation, Neckara *s'amuse a essayer d'exagrer* autant dans l'autre sens:
> Lgalisation -> vente en mairie -> guerre de gang pour le contrle (avec la mairie comme "gang" rival des revendeurs existants) -> bombe dans les mairies 
> C'est pourtant clair !


Sauf que je ne suis pas certain qu'il ne le pense pas vraiment...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est vrai que les dealers ne veulent pas de la lgalisation :
Lgalisation du cannabis : les dealers de Toulouse n'en veulent pas

L il y a quelqu'un qui dit que les trafiquants achtent du cannabis lgalement dans un tat pour le revendre dans un autre :
Lgaliser le cannabis, cest risquer une catastrophe sanitaire!



> Un des arguments des partisans de la lgalisation est de prtendre quun contrle pourra tre exerc sur la qualit du cannabis produit lgalement, en particulier sa teneur en THC. Ainsi, le march noir serait appel  disparatre, faute dacheteurs. Autrement dit, cela mettrait fin au trafic maffieux. Qui peut croire que les trafiquants vont savouer vaincus et vont prendre leur retraite! Lexemple du Colorado dmontre le contraire: malgr la lgalisation du cannabis dans cet tat, il existe toujours un march noir et le taux de THC na pas diminu. Mieux encore, *les trafiquants achtent le cannabis produit lgalement dans le Colorado et le revendent au prix fort dans les tats voisins o il est toujours interdit!*


Mais en ralit c'est plutt a :
Lgalisation du cannabis : aux tats-Unis, "les cartels se tournent vers dautres drogues"



> "Jusquici, les fournisseurs de weed illgale pour les tats-Unis taient au Mexique. On est alls voir les gens qui travaillent pour approvisionner cette chane, ceux qui cultivent, qui sont des sortes de grossistes qui livrent aux cartels, et chez eux, cest la crise", rapporte Xavier Deleu au micro de Philippe Vandel, samedi. "*Ils narrivent plus  vendre leur herbe, ils essaient alors de trouver une herbe de meilleure qualit car ils ne sont plus du tout comptitifs. Mais aujourdhui les cartels se tournent vers un plan B : ils vont vers dautres drogues*, dont lhrone, quon retrouve en force dans plusieurs tats comme le Michigan", souligne-t-il.


Si lgalement le consommateur peut trouver un produit de meilleur qualit  bas prix, a tue le trafic.

Au Qubec les trafiquants font des beaux sachets ("pot" a veut dire "fleur de cannabis") :
Les trafiquants de pot rpliquent  la lgalisation



> Les rseaux clandestins misent sur des emballages attrayants, la vente en ligne et des prix imbattables

----------


## fredoche

> C'est du niveau maternel, putain ! Vous n'avez mme pas ce niveau, et venez me reprocher mon "arrogance" ?


Moi c'est ce genre de phrase que j'adore  ::D:

----------


## Neckara

> Pour quelles raisons une mairie se ferait attaquer  coup de bombes si le cannabis tait lgalis ?


L'origine de cette discussion n'est pas la lgalisation du cannabis, mais la lgalisation de la vente de cannabis, avec comme intermdiaire, les mairies.





> Parce que les gangs (car c'est bien connu, en France il y a des gangs jusque dans le moindre petit village, et c'est eux qui gre TOUT le trafic du pays), vont vouloir rcuprer leur business, et donc du coup, ils vont attaquer les mairies du pays pour obliger les gens  retourner voir les dealeurs.


Je n'ai pas dit que toutes les mairies allaient se faire attaquer... arrte la drogue, srieusement.

Ensuite, comme je l'ai maintes fois exprim, ce n'est pas pour obliger les gens  retourner voir les dealeurs, mais pour empcher la vente officielle, en s'attaquant  l'intermdiaire qui sera la mairie.




> Le mec il croit que c'est les quartiers chauds de Marseille dans toute la France, et que tout le traffic passe par des bandits...


Je n'ai pas dit cela.




> Quand je vous dis qu'il cause sans rien y connaitre...


Quand je vous dit que vous n'avez mme pas le niveau maternelle...




> Mais donc du coup, je vais te faire une Neckara : donc comme cela ne reprsente pas grand chose dans le budget global, il ne faut rien faire pour conomiser ces millions ?


Encore une fois, tu montres ta profonde ignorance du fonctionnement des systmes dont tu parles.

 l'chelle d'un tat ou d'une entreprise, ce n'est pas une question d'conomie, mais d'investissement.
Ces millions que tu "conomises", il faut savoir o tu vas les investir  la place.

De surcrot, il faut aussi se rfrer la la loi de Pareto, s'attaquer aux minorits des causes produisant la majorit des consquences.
Cela ne sert  rien de faire des conomies sur des bouts de chandelles, ce qui en conomie peut d'ailleurs s'avrer contre-productif, mais s'attaquer  ce qui cote le plus.

Le problme n'est pas de moins dpenser, mais de mieux investir.
J'ai dj d le dire quelques fois sur ce forum... faut croire que a rentre par une oreille, et ressors par l'autre...


N'ai-je pas d'ailleurs dit sur ce mme sujet que de telles considrations ne sont pas mono-paramtres ?

N'ai-je pas d'ailleurs reproch ce faux-dilemme, et sophisme de la solution parfaite ?




> Comme tu le vois, j'ai anticip ta rponse, donc pas la peine de rpondre vraiment, de toutes faons je ne le verrais pas.


Ben, oui, comme cela a t'vitera de rflchir.

Quand je me plains de votre niveau lamentable, le mieux que vous puissiez faire, c'est de me montrer que j'ai tord, pas de confirmer mes propos...  ::roll:: .


Moi qui, navement, pensait pouvoir discuter avec des adultes... mme des gamins se comportent mieux, c'est dire !

----------


## Charvalos

> L'origine de cette discussion n'est pas la lgalisation du cannabis, mais la lgalisation de la vente de cannabis, avec comme intermdiaire, les mairies.


Ouais enfin, c'est la mme chose.

Aprs, c'est pas comme s'il existait une multitude de drogue  vendre. Et je suis sr que si les dealers ne peuvent plus vendre de cannabis, ils vont srement se rabattre sur les autres drogues au lieu de s'amuser  prendre des risques et d'aller planter une bombe dans une mairie.  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ouais enfin, c'est la mme chose.
> 
> Aprs, c'est pas comme s'il existait une multitude de drogue  vendre. Et je suis sr que si les dealers ne peuvent plus vendre de cannabis, ils vont srement se rabattre sur les autres drogues au lieu de s'amuser  prendre des risques et d'aller planter une bombe dans une mairie.


C'est exactement ce que je lui ai dit ds le dpart...


Et pour montrer  quel point il est c.. :




> Ensuite, comme je l'ai maintes fois exprim, ce n'est pas pour obliger les gens  retourner voir les dealeurs, mais pour empcher la vente officielle, en s'attaquant  l'intermdiaire qui sera la mairie.


Et pourquoi ils voudraient empcher la vente officielle, si ce n'est pas pour que les clients retournent acheter leur drogue chez leurs dealeurs ? Tu nous as bassin avec le fait que les gangs allaient vouloir rcuprer leur march, pour rcuprer leur march, faut bien que les gens retournent voir les dealeurs qu'ils approvisionnent non ? 

Mme mon chien comprendrait a...  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Aprs, c'est pas comme s'il existait une multitude de drogue  vendre. Et je suis sr que si les dealers ne peuvent plus vendre de cannabis, ils vont srement se rabattre sur les autres drogues au lieu de s'amuser  prendre des risques et d'aller planter une bombe dans une mairie.


Mais dans ce cas l on abouti alors  une contradiction avec les objectifs d'origines de la mesure.

J'ai oubli de prciser, dans le post prcdent, c'est sous l'hypothse implicite que la mesure soit efficace (et applique).
Si elle n'est ni efficace, ni applique, il n'y a alors aucun intrt  la mettre en place.


On a de surcrot une contradiction logique que j'ai expliqu dans les posts prcdents. Soit les dealers subissent une perte de march, dans ce cas ils ont tout intrt  lutter pour le conserver, soit ils changent de march sans pertes substantielles, et dans ce cas l, tu ne fais que dplacer la criminalit.

Comme je l'ai aussi montr via quelques liens, des dealers prennent dj des risques de temps en temps, en tendant des guet-apens aux forces de l'ordre, ou potentiellement en profitant d'vnements pour s'attaquer  des commissariats de polices. Sans compter aussi les rglements de comptes qui sont aussi une prise de risque.

J'avais aussi prciser que la bombe est une image, cela peut tre une fusillade, voire mme foutre le feu aux btiments, je ne suis pas psycho-rigide sur le moyen employ. J'ai aussi montr, il y a quelque posts, qu'il tait aussi possible de se servir/manipuler un intermdiaire pour ne pas se salir les mains.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme mon chien comprendrait a...


Oui, mais ton chien n'est pas doctorant. Il n'a pas remplac son bon sens par la lecture de rapports d'experts compltement dconnects des ralits du monde.

Neckara, c'est le mec qui est sur une plage avec la vague d'un tsunami qui arrive au loin. Y a un mec qui lui dit : "faut se tirer vite fait, un tsunami arrive", et Neckara de lui rpondre :"T'as mme pas le niveau maternelle, mec. Dans un rapport que j'ai lu (et que MOI j'ai compris, toi, t'es trop con, t'aurais rien pig), il est clairement indiqu, qu'il est impossible qu'il y ait des tsunamis dans cette rgion"
 ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Et pourquoi ils voudraient empcher la vente officielle, si ce n'est pas pour que les clients retournent acheter leur drogue chez leurs dealeurs ? Tu nous as bassin avec le fait que les gangs allaient vouloir rcuprer leur march, pour rcuprer leur march, faut bien que les gens retournent voir les dealeurs qu'ils approvisionnent non ?


Triple buse, parce que c'est une action sur l'offre, et non sur la demande !

Ce n'est pas parce que tu attaques une marie que la demande va magiquement cesser !
Si demain jattaque les entrepts d'Amazon, tu vas arrter de commander en ligne ?
Tant que ton colis fini par arriver en temps et en heure, tu vas juste t'en battre les couilles, l c'est pareil.

En revanche, ce que tu peux russir  faire, c'est de supprimer l'offre. C'est  dire que ton objectif n'est pas sur la demande, mais sur l'offre.


Je ne sais pas si le niveau maternelle est suprieur au niveau animal de compagnie, mais franchement a vole pas haut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas si le niveau maternelle est suprieur au niveau animal de compagnie, mais franchement a vole pas haut.


Ben, j'sais pas ! T'as pas un rapport l-dessus ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Triple buse, parce que c'est une action sur l'offre, et non sur la demande !
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu attaques une marie que la demande va magiquement cesser !
> Si demain jattaque les entrepts d'Amazon, tu vas arrter de commander en ligne ?
> Tant que ton colis fini par arriver en temps et en heure, tu vas juste t'en battre les couilles, l c'est pareil.


Tu te rends compte que tu racontes exactement la mme chose que moi hein ? Ou tu te crois tellement suprieur qu'il faut absolument que tu contredise les autres ?

Dj d'une, je n'ai pas dit qu'attaque ou pas la demande allait baisser, on est tout  fait d'accord qu'on part du principe qu'il y a de la demande (car si il n'y a pas de demande, la question ne se pose mme pas gros malin).

Donc il y a de la demande, les clients passent des dealeurs aux mairies suite  la lgalisation, et donc, pour rcuprer leurs clients, les gangs vont attaquer les mairies pour les empcher de fournir les consommateurs, et ceux-ci vont donc, pour combler leur demande, se rabattre o il y a de l'offre,  de nouveau vers les dealeurs. 

Bref, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dis... 

T'as du mal dans les relations de cause  effet pour un doctorant, sans parler de tes problmes de lecture qui ne s'amliorent pas, ce n'est pas faute de te le rpter depuis des mois, de faire attention  ce que tu lis, mais comme nous, tu n'coutes pas les conseils des autres.  :;): 


Bref pas mieux que d'habitude paille/poutre/oeil/charit/hpital, etc. etc.






> Oui, mais ton chien n'est pas doctorant. Il n'a pas remplac son bon sens par la lecture de rapports d'experts compltement dconnects des ralits du monde.
> 
> Neckara, c'est le mec qui est sur une plage avec la vague d'un tsunami qui arrive au loin. Y a un mec qui lui dit : "faut se tirer vite fait, un tsunami arrive", et Neckara de lui rpondre :"T'as mme pas le niveau maternelle, mec. Dans un rapport que j'ai lu (et que MOI j'ai compris, toi, t'es trop con, t'aurais rien pig), il est clairement indiqu, qu'il est impossible qu'il y ait des tsunamis dans cette rgion"


Compltement, d'ailleurs avec Neckara, c'est comme avec les gremlins, y'a des rgles  respecter,  la plus importante tant de ne pas aborder avec lui un sujet n'ayant pas t trait par au minimum une tude scientifique, sous peine de dclencher chez lui une rupture d'anvrisme, au moment o Google Scholar lui indiquera "nothing found".  ::mouarf:: 

Faut pas que son smartphone tombe en panne pendant qu'il dbat avec quelqu'un dans la rue, sinon il est foutu.  ::aie:: 


Edit: mais merde, maintenant il va nous faire une thse sur les tsunamis... J'en peux plus...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Je pense que toute notion de sarcasme / ironie / humour, il est pas quip pour a, a lui passe au dessus de la tte...  Sheldon Cooper, sort de ce corps !

----------


## Neckara

> Neckara, c'est le mec qui est sur une plage avec la vague d'un tsunami qui arrive au loin. Y a un mec qui lui dit : "faut se tirer vite fait, un tsunami arrive", et Neckara de lui rpondre :"T'as mme pas le niveau maternelle, mec. Dans un rapport que j'ai lu (et que MOI j'ai compris, toi, t'es trop con, t'aurais rien pig), il est clairement indiqu, qu'il est impossible qu'il y ait des tsunamis dans cette rgion"


Et Jon Shannow qui se barre de Paris plage en courant, hurlant au Tsunami.  ::ptdr:: 

Aller petit calculs.
Horizon: 5km.
Vitesse du Tsunami: 800  50km/h.

Dans le cas idal, tu as donc... 6 minutes pour te barrer.
Rejoindre ta voiture serait suicidaire, trop peu de temps, et un gros risque de se faire coincer dans des bouchons.
Le mieux que tu puisse faire, c'est de te rfugier dans un btiment, en priant pour que celui-ci tienne bon...  moins bien videmment d'avoir des montagnes/collines trs trs proches.

Pour indication, les systmes d'alertes, c'est *quelques heures* avant un Tsunami.

https://www.preparez-vous.gc.ca/cnt/...ms-bfr-fr.aspx


Tiens, en fouillant un peu:



> Ne vous rendez pas sur la cte pour voir le tsunami dferler. Si vous  pouvez le voir, c'est que vous tes trop prs pour vous chapper.


https://www.preparez-vous.gc.ca/cnt/...s-drng-fr.aspx

Mieux vaut se fier aux signes avant-coureurs : tremblement de terre, retrait de la mer/ocan, oiseaux qui fuient, ...

----------


## Bubu017

he beh a vole haut avec toutes ces insultes.
Sinon le souci avec les mairies c'est la confidentialit. Mme si le cannabis devient lgal, les gens se diront toujours cannabis = mchants drogus.
Dans certains coins, m'est d'avis que les gens continueront d'aller voir leur dealer pour que cela ne se sache pas.
L'autre souci est que les mairies ont d'autres choses  foutre. Dj qu'elles ont des horaires de merde avec des queues de 3km de long, si elles se mettent  vendre du cannabis on n'est pas sorti.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> he beh a vole haut avec toutes ces insultes.
> Sinon le souci avec les mairies c'est la confidentialit. Mme si le cannabis devient lgal, les gens se diront toujours cannabis = mchants drogus.
> Dans certains coins, m'est d'avis que les gens continueront d'aller voir leur dealer pour que cela ne se sache pas.
> L'autre souci est que les mairies ont d'autres choses  foutre. Dj qu'elles ont des horaires de merde avec des queues de 3km de long, si elles se mettent  vendre du cannabis on n'est pas sorti.


Bah aprs a peut tre une solution pour faire un peu baisser le chmage, embaucher dans les mairies du fait d'augmenter l'amplitude horaire d'ouverture, par contre faudra signer une dcharge indiquant qu'on cas d'attentat  la bombe, la mairie ne sera tre tnue pour responsable. Au final a peut mme valoir le coup financirement, y'a moyen de rclamer une prime de risque.  ::mouarf:: 


Par contre plus srieusement, oui compltement d'accord sur l'aspect confidentialit, mais bon, ce point reste vrai peu importe le lieu de vente "officiel", que cela soit en Mairie, en pharmacie, ou autre. Dans les grandes villes avec une mairie par arrondissement, plusieurs dizaines de pharmacies, etc. c'est un peu moins pire, surtout que tu es 1 parmi des centaines de milliers voir millions d'habitants, mais dans les petits villages, tout le monde sera au courant en moins d'une semaine lol.

Sinon autre question que je me pose, si on arrivait  la vente dans les mairies :

- est-ce que tu ne pourrais acheter que dans la mairie de ta ville de rsidence (voir de ton arrondissement pour les grandes villes) ou de n'importe quelle mairie ? (Genre si t'es en vacances  l'autre bout de la France, tu fais comment le cas chant ?)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Et maintenant, il nous analyse les blagues. 
Genre 

Personne 1 : "Tu sais comment on sait qu'un lphant est entr dans le rfrigrateur ?"
Personne 2 : "Non"
Personne 1 : "A cause des traces de pattes sur le beurre"
lol
Nechara : "Un lphant, c'est trop gros pour rentrer dans un rfrigrateur, et un rapport du Dr Jesaistout.google.scholar dit que le beurre n'est pas la meilleure substance pour rcolter les empreintes d'lphant" 

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Tu te rends compte que tu racontes exactement la mme chose que moi hein ? Ou tu te crois tellement suprieur qu'il faut absolument que tu contredise les autres ?


Ce n'est pas la mme chose d'influencer l'offre, ou d'influencer la demande...




> Dj d'une, je n'ai pas dit qu'attaque ou pas la demande allait baisser, on est tout  fait d'accord qu'on part du principe qu'il y a de la demande (car si il n'y a pas de demande, la question ne se pose mme pas gros malin).


Personne n'a parl de baisse de la demande. Ce dont je te parles, c'est d'une impossibilit des structures lgales de rpondre  la demande, du fait des attaques sur l'offre lgale.




> Donc il y a de la demande, les clients passent des dealeurs aux mairies suite  la lgalisation, et donc, pour rcuprer leurs clients, les gangs vont attaquer les mairies pour les empcher de fournir les consommateurs, et ceux-ci vont donc, pour combler leur demande, se rabattre o il y a de l'offre,  de nouveau vers les dealeurs. 
> 
> Bref, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dis...


Non, ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit:



> et donc du coup, ils vont attaquer les mairies du pays pour obliger les gens  retourner voir les dealeurs.


Pour resituer dans le contexte, cela faisait parti d'une phrase visant  ironiser ma position, et comme il n'y a pas de causalit directe entre attaquer une marie, et obliger les gens  voir les dealers, cela fait en effet passer ma position pour ridicule.

"Pour" implique aussi un objectif, or, l'objectif de l'attaque ne vise pas la demande, mais l'offre.
De surcrot, il n'est en rien question d'obliger la demande, ce qui sous-entendrait une coercition.

Ce qui ferait croire que la manuvre est une forme de chantage : retourner acheter chez nous sinon on attaque les mairies, ce qui est effectivement ridicule.

La demande aura toujours accs  des points de ventes lgaux, elle n'est en rien oblige.
Cependant, il faudra aller dans une autre ville, ce qui constitue un cot supplmentaire pour le consommateur.

Cela constitue donc une incitation indirecte, par influence sur l'offre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La demande aura toujours accs  des points de ventes lgaux, elle n'est en rien oblige.
> Cependant, il faudra aller dans une autre ville, ce qui constitue un cot supplmentaire pour le consommateur.


Sauf que tu pars du principe que l'on pourrait acheter dans n'importe quelle mairie, ce qui la aussi, comme tout le reste de ton raisonnement, n'est pas certain.

On ne sait mme pas comment cela serait mis en place, peut-tre que tu ne pourras acheter que dans la mairie de ton lieu de rsidence. Peut-tre que cela sera lgalis, mais avec des quantits limites par personne sur une priode donne (par exemple, peut-tre que cela sera limit  10gr / semaine / personne (chiffre au pif, commencez pas  me dire c'est beaucoup / pas assez)), et que donc il faudra te pointer  TA mairie car il y aura un suivi, voir peut-tre mme avec TA carte d'lecteur, pour viter que les gens des pays voisins viennent squatter nos mairies, etc. etc.

Avec des SI, moi je coupe du bois... (oui Jipt "scie" ne s'crit pas comme a ^^).


Bref, tu nous saoules depuis 3 pages sur des plans sur la comte.

----------


## Neckara

> Et maintenant, il nous analyse les blagues.


Tu me places dans une situation arbitraire o mon scepticisme/rigueur se retournerait contre-moi.

D'une part, ta situation imaginaire souffre de sa propre contradiction, un vnement survient l o il ne peut survenir.
D'autre part, elle fait abstraction des vnements pralables (alertes Tsunami), ce qui rendrait d'autant plus justifi un scepticisme face  une personne nous annonant une vague de Tsunami, de surcrot dans un lieu o il ne devrait pas y en avoir.
Sans compter que cela suppose que j'irais nier en face de l'vidence, ce qui est un sous-entendu malhonnte dans le cadre de cette discussion.
Et pour finir, vu que les deux personnes vont crever si le Tsunami est rel, la morale implicite de ton histoire est bancale.


Tu t'es plant, assume.


Pour ce qui est de ta seconde "blague", elle se base sur le fait que je ne comprenne pas la blague qui y est narre, et que je cherche  l'analyser. Construisant ainsi un parallle malhonnte avec la premire "blague".
Quand la "premire blague" se base sur une situation logique, contenant implicitement une morale contre le scepticisme, et invite donc  sa critique, la blague narre au sein de la seconde se base sur une situation illogique dont la logique absurde a vocation  nous faire rire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Pays-Bas vont produire leur propre cannabis, qui sera vendu en mairie



> Dans le cadre dun nouveau dispositif exprimental implant dans dix municipalits, l*es mairies vont sassocier aux coffee shops pour prendre en charge la distribution de drogues douces lgales*, note le journal.
> (...)
> De plus, comptitivit oblige, *les prix du cannabis vendu en mairie seront moins levs que les tarifs pratiqus sur le march actuellement*. *Les coffee shops, qui jusque-l salimentaient auprs du grand banditisme, pourront ainsi se fournir lgalement auprs de ltat*. Aucun chiffre na pour le moment t communiqu  ce sujet, prcise Les chos. Lensemble du dispositif nentrera en vigueur quen 2021.


Apparemment les consommateurs pourront aller dans les coffees shop, les choffees shop pourront se fournir en passant par l'tat.

En France comment a fonctionne pour ouvrir une pharmacie, un bar, un bureau de tabac ?
Il y a une histoire de licence ?
Il y a des services qui surveillent que les protocoles sont bien respects ?

En France, il faut mettre en place un cahier des charges que les producteurs devront respecter (il y aura des contrles).
Il faudra des catgories (indoor, outdoor, organique, non organique, terreau, hydroponie, aroponie), si tu fais de l'aroponique non organique, tu ne pourras pas le faire passer pour de l'organique en terreau.
On indiquera le taux de THC et peut tre d'autres taux (il y a un certains nombre de Cannabinodes).

Les petits producteurs de cannabis pourront vendre leur production  des coffees shop, comme les petites brasseries vendent leur production  des magasins.
a fonctionne comment pour le vin, l'Absinthe et le Cognac en France ?

====
Le cannabis a de nombreux aspects positifs (mme quand il n'y a presque pas de THC) :
Des pieds de cannabis dans les jardinires de la mairie dEscauduvres



> Ce sont des pieds de chanvre, *nous les avons plants nous-mmes pour leurs vertus antiparasitaires* , explique Johann Colau, adjoint aux travaux  la mairie dEscauduvres. Les plants contiendraient donc moins de 0,2 % de THC, la molcule aux effets psychotropes.

----------


## Jipt

> Mme si le cannabis devient lgal, les gens se diront toujours cannabis = mchants drogus.


Pas sr, avec la dmocratisation lie au cinoche (Sophie Marceau il y a looooogtemps dans je sais plus quel film, le film Tanguy, hier soir "Belle et jolie" o 4 quadras ne nous montrent que l'allumage du splif, puis l'entre d'un pr-ado qui engendre une extinction discrte, etc., il doit y avoir des milliers d'exemples.
a prendra du temps
Et ne pas perdre de vue que dans 20 ans ceux qui auraient dit a ("les gens"), il y en aura moins, remplacs par ceux qui auront connu a au quotidien. Mme moi je suis scotch quand je vois l'volution : quand j'avais 18 ans il fallait se cacher de tout, maintenant tu vois des gens dans la rue qui circulent avec des drles de mgots  la main, toujours en train de le rallumer, avec de drles d'odeurs,  :8-): 




> Quand tout passe par un point unique (*marie*) au lieu d'en passer par plusieurs (~70 pharmacies)... 
> Si une *marie* fait office de distributeur exclusif, ce vers plusieurs points d'achats, son "flux" reprsentera la somme des flux des points d'achats !


Mais fous-lui donc la paix !

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que tu pars du principe que l'on pourrait acheter dans n'importe quelle mairie, ce qui la aussi, comme tout le reste de ton raisonnement, n'est pas certain.


Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors cela.

En quoi est-ce que je partirais de ce principe, et en quoi ce principe serait-il ncessaire au raisonnement qui est le mien ?




> On ne sait mme pas comment cela serait mis en place, peut-tre que tu ne pourras acheter que dans la mairie de ton lieu de rsidence.


Et si a se trouve on ne pourra en acheter que le premier lundi du mois, sauf si c'est une nuit de pleine lune, en payant avec des capsules de bires.  ::roll:: 

De plus, si tu avais bien suivi le sujet, les consommateurs n'achteront pas qu'en mairie. Les mairies sont un intermdiaire obligatoire, mais pas ncessairement final. Il est donc possible qu' terme les mairies ne grent que la vente en gros, avec juste un petit endroit modeste pour la vente au dtail.

Or un coffee shop ne peut pratiquer de discrimination gographique. Peu probable donc (et difficilement justifiable, a priori), de n'autoriser l'achat que dans ta ville de rsidence. Si la mairie tait le vendeur en dtail exclusif, ventuellement (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici), mais dans le cas contraire, cela serait difficile  justifier. En revanche, les coffee shop auront probablement obligation de se fournir auprs de leur mairie. Peut-tre avec des regroupements e.g. communaut de communes, qui prendront cette comptence en place des mairies.




> Peut-tre que cela sera lgalis, mais avec des quantits limites par personne sur une priode donne (par exemple, peut-tre que cela sera limit  10gr / semaine / personne (chiffre au pif, commencez pas  me dire c'est beaucoup / pas assez)), et que donc il faudra te pointer  TA mairie car il y aura un suivi, voir peut-tre mme avec TA carte d'lecteur, pour viter que les gens des pays voisins viennent squatter nos mairies, etc. etc.


Pour vrifier que les personnes ne viennent pas de pays voisins, une carte d'identit serait plus indique.
Une carte d'lecteur pouvant facilement tre contre-faites, et la vrification dans la base de donne de la mairie prendrait un temps inutile.

Une limite par personne serait difficile avec la prsence des coffee shops.  la limite, avec un fichier centralis ?
Il faut rester raliste, dans des villes de plusieurs centaines de milliers de personnes, vendre en un seul point de vente dans la ville serait irraliste.

Sans compter que l'UE n'aime pas les monopoles d'tat, et demandera trs certainement une sparation entre la vente en gros et la vente en dtail.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Pour une fusillade dans une mairie:
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuerie_de_Nanterre


Rien  voir. Richard Durn n'tait pas un criminel, juste un gars presque normal qui a lentement, mthodiquement, pt un plomb. Rien  voir avec ton hypothse de criminels qui se mettraient  taper dans le tas parce que leur march a disparu.




> Pour les bombes, tu as toujours la Corse:
> https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...se-220081.html
> https://www.liberation.fr/societe/19...fflee-v_249507
> (.../...)


Rien  voir non plus, ces gens-l ont leur manire bien  eux de faire respecter le code d'urbanisme ctier(et la Corse est le seul espace mditerranen ou la loi est respecte, d'ailleurs. C'est bien triste qu'ils aient du en arriver l, mais c'est un autre dbat).

Plus gnralement, certains tats aux USA ont lgalis la Marijuana, et n'ont pas vu d'augmentation de la criminalit : https://reason.org/wp-content/upload...duce-crime.pdf

Les crimes lis  la marijuana ont videmment presque disparu( part quelques productions ne respectant pas la nouvelle loi), mais, plus important, d'autres crimes n'ont pas boug, ou ont carrment baiss  certains endroits : 




> Another 2017 study found no evidence of an effect of MML on property crime at a national
> level, but found that MML was associated with a reduction in property crime in California of
> 20%.





> A 2014 study found that the introduction of MML in a state was
> associated with a reduction in the overall incidence of a Part 1
> offenses (homicide, rape, robbery, assault, burglary, larceny, and
> auto theft).





> A 2017 study found that the introduction of MML in states bordering
> Mexico led to significant reductions in homicides and aggravated
> assaults in those statesand that the strongest effect occurred in
> counties closest to the border.





> A 2013 study found that traffic fatalities declined in states that introduced medical
> marijuana legalization (MML) laws.20 Two subsequent studies came to the same
> conclusion. The authors of these studies provide evidence that the reduction in fatalities
> is primarily a result of a reduction in drunk driving


Le sujet est minement chaud, et certains sources affirment le contraire : https://thehill.com/opinion/criminal...-violent-crime




> States beginning to consider full legalization would be wise to take a critical look at the increased rates of violent crime in Colorado, Washington, and the District of Columbia.


Mais on constate que ce ne sont pas les mmes tats qui sont cits que dans l'tude prcdente. Dit autrement, les pro-lgalisation vont citer certains endroits, et les antis vont en citer d'autres.

De gens plus srieux vont mlanger les sources au lieu de choisir  droite  gauche en fonction de leurs interts idologiques : https://www.marketwatch.com/story/he...ana-2019-04-09




> There is really no doubt that states which allow medical marijuana show absolutely no increase in their violent and nonviolent crime statistics. In fact, crime might actually decrease.
> 
> However, crime has increased in many of the cities where recreational marijuana is legal. Homicides in Seattle, D.C. and Denver  all major cities with legal marijuana  have increased over the past few years. But homicides have also increased in cities without recreational marijuana, such as Chicago, St. Louis, Baltimore, New Orleans and Kansas City.


en bref, quand on regarde la situation dans son ensemble, le cannabis "mdical" n'a que des avantages, par contre, le cannabis "rcatif" pose des problmes. Mais au Colorado, ou il a pos des problmes, il a aussi apport des solutions :




> In states with legalized recreational marijuana, police now no longer spend time on marijuana arrests and can spend more time on solving these types of crime. FBI data from Colorado and Washington show that crime clearance rates  the number of times that the police solved a crime  increased for both violent and property crimes after legalization.


En bref :
rien ne permet de corroborer ton affirmation comme quoi les criminels deviendront des terroristes quand on leur piquera leur gagne-pain.le cannabis "mdical" n'a que des avantages, mme si les revenus fiscaux ne sont pas aux niveaux escompts.Le cannabis "rcratif" pose des problmes, mais apporte aussi des solutions. Le rapport cot-bnfice est peu vident  classer en positif ou ngatif.

Ca, ce sont des faits. Je n'ai jamais fum quoi que ce soit, et si a devient lgal en France, j'viterais toujours soigneusement ces trucs-l. Mais l'exprience amricaine - qui a l'immense avantage d'tre dcoupe par tat, donnant ainsi des lments de comparaison - permet de dgager des tendances nettement moins sombres que celles que tu avances (et plus nuances que celles des pro).

----------


## Neckara

> Rien  voir. Richard Durn n'tait pas un criminel, juste un gars presque normal qui a lentement, mthodiquement, pt un plomb. Rien  voir avec ton hypothse de criminels qui se mettraient  taper dans le tas parce que leur march a disparu.


Tout  voir au contraire, puisque je parlais d'user de main duvre manipulable.




> Rien  voir non plus, ces gens-l ont leur manire bien  eux de faire respecter le code d'urbanisme ctier(et la Corse est le seul espace mditerranen ou la loi est respecte, d'ailleurs. C'est bien triste qu'ils aient du en arriver l, mais c'est un autre dbat).


Comme je l'ai dj dis  plusieurs reprises, je ne peux bien videmment pas montr d'exemples des consquences d'une mesure qui n'est pas encore applique.

Pour rappel c'tait en rponse  une personne qui me demandait des exemples pour affirmer que de tels vnements taient possibles.




> Mais on constate que ce ne sont pas les mmes tats qui sont cits que dans l'tude prcdente. Dit autrement, les pro-lgalisation vont citer certains endroits, et les antis vont en citer d'autres.


Comme je l'ai dit, il faut tenir compte d'un ensemble de paramtres, qu'ils soient gographiques, culturels, historique, li au cadre lgal de la lgalisation, etc.




> rien ne permet de corroborer ton affirmation comme quoi les criminels deviendront des terroristes quand on leur piquera leur gagne-pain.


Je doute que le(s) mode(s) de lgalisation dont tu fais rfrence dans tes sources, et implments en Amrique soient la mme que celle dont il est question ici.

Certains lgalisent la possession, mais pas la vente. D'autres autorisent des enseignes  la vente, mais n'imposent pas un intermdiaire tatique obligatoire. Nous sommes donc face  des situations foncirement diffrentes ne permettant pas la comparaison.




> le cannabis "mdical" n'a que des avantages, mme si les revenus fiscaux ne sont pas aux niveaux escompts.


On en revient  un dbat prcdent, le cannabis brut ne constitue pas un mdicament, et a besoin d'tre transform afin de maximiser le ratio bnfice/risque, et d'apporter des garanties (e.g. dosage). Cf Acadmie des Sciences de Mdecines.




> Mais l'exprience amricaine - qui a l'immense avantage d'tre dcoupe par tat, donnant ainsi des lments de comparaison - permet de dgager des tendances nettement moins sombres que celles que tu avances (et plus nuances que celles des pro).


L'exprience n'est pas comparable car le mode de lgalisation employ n'est pas celui que je critiques ici.


D'ailleurs, mes critiques n'ont aucun sens dans les autres modes de lgalisations, vu qu'elles partent d'une hypothse diffrente, non-prsente dans ces autres modes de lgalisation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le cannabis brut ne constitue pas un mdicament


Il y a beaucoup de docteurs et de patients qui ne sont pas d'accord.


L'Uruguay commence  vendre du cannabis en pharmacie



> Deux types de cannabis seront commercialiss, l' Alfa I , avec une prdominance de varit Indica, et le  Beta I , avec une prdominance de Sativa. Sur l'emballage sera galement inscrit le pourcentage de THC (ttrahydrocannabinol), la principale substance  effets psychotropes de la marijuana, ainsi qu'un  avertissement  et des  recommandations  pour son usage.


Peut-tre que dans lexprimentation franaise certains patients vont vapoter :
Prescription, personnes concernes : les questions poses par lexprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique en France



> "Non. *Dabord ce sont des plantes, sous diverses formes : des rsines, des infusions, du vapotage, des glules, des crmes Toutes sortes de prparations seront proposes par les spcialistes, avec diffrents dosages.* Il y a deux grands composs dans le cannabis : le CBD, qui a un effet relaxant et qui va traiter plutt lpilepsie, puis le THC, qui a un effet psychodysleptique, cest--dire quil vous fait planer et agit sur la douleur. Cest tout cela quil faut considrer chez chaque patient. Selon la maladie, le mdecin va dcider de donner soit plus de CBD, soit plus de THC. Lexprimentation vise  valuer lefficacit et la tolrance au cannabis thrapeutique. Si des patients ressentent des effets euphorisants ou dsagrables, ils devront tout de suite appeler leurs mdecins. Mais a priori, les dosages ne sont pas les mmes que ceux dans le cannabis rcratif. Ce sera davantage valu."

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a beaucoup de docteurs et de patients qui ne sont pas d'accord.


Je te cite l'Acadmie des Sciences de Mdecine... tu ne peux pas le comparer  quelques mdecins (qui n'ont pas vocation  produire de la connaissance), et des patients (qui n'ont aucune connaissance mdicale).


Pour lUruguay, bien que ce soit vendue en pharmacie, ta source prcise bien que c'est pour un usage rcratif, et non mdical comme tu le laisse entendre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De plus, si tu avais bien suivi le sujet, les consommateurs n'achteront pas qu'en mairie. Les mairies sont un intermdiaire obligatoire, mais pas ncessairement final. *Il est donc possible qu' terme les mairies ne grent que la vente en gros, avec juste un petit endroit modeste pour la vente au dtail.*


Et donc dans ce cas-l, faire sauter une mairie ne servirait  rien, car ton coffee shop du coin pourrait tre aliment par la mairie d' ct. Et pour paralyser l'approvisionnement dans une zone gographique, il faudrait une attaque coordonne sur plusieurs mairie  la fois.  ::roll:: 

Bref encore une fois, les "il est donc possible que", c'est comme les "selon comme on regarde" de Ryu, c'est du discours vague sur des situations hypothtiques.

Avec des "il est possible que", c'est sr que t'auras toujours rponse  tout, puisqu'au final, on peut imaginer 150 situations diffrentes suivant ce qui t'arrange. Dans l'absolu, TOUT est possible ou presque.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un paquet d'tudes qui dmontrent des effets thrapeutique du cannabis. Donc ok on peut tudier molcule par molcule et mettre du THC pure dans des mdicaments, mais on peut aussi prescrire directement des fleurs, il n'y a pas de risque, ce n'est pas dangereux aussi dangereux que le paracetamol. Dans plus en plus de pays les mdecins prescrivent des fleurs de cannabis, jespre que a arrivera en France car je ne suis pas un grand fan du tout mdicament. Si ya moyen de ne pas passer par l'industrie pharmaceutique, je prfre.

Il y a dj du THC dans plusieurs mdicaments.
Cannabis : 10 usages thrapeutiques avrs ou  l'tude



> En France, le dronabinol est un mdicament autoris pour lutter contre les anorexies lies au Sida. *Le dronabinol contient du delta-9-ttrahydrocannabinol (THC), un psychotrope du cannabis. La molcule se fixe sur un rcepteur cannabinode, ce qui augmente l'apptit.*
> ===
> Le mme mdicament (le dronabinol) est prescrit en France pour limiter des effets secondaires des traitements anticancers,  savoir les nauses et vomissements lis aux chimiothrapies.* Le THC diminue les vomissements en se liant aux rcepteurs cannabinodes de type CB1.*
> ===
> Une tude de l'institut de recherche Scripps a suggr que le cannabis rduisait la progression de la maladie d'Alzheimer. En effet, *le THC, prsent dans le cannabis, limiterait la formation des plaques amylodes dans le cerveau en inhibant une enzyme responsable de leur formation*. Ces plaques amylodes sont lies aux symptmes des patients et  la destruction de neurones.
> ===
> Le cannabis contient diffrentes molcules psychoactives comme le THC, le cannabidiol, le cannabinol...
> Le cannabis thrapeutique ou mdical est autoris dans de plus en plus de pays.
> Les proprits antidouleur du cannabis ont t dmontres, ainsi que sa capacit  stimuler l'apptit ou  rduire les effets secondaires lis aux chimiothrapies.


Tout va bien apparemment il y aura des fleurs dans lexprimentation franaise :
Lexprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique officiellement autorise en France



> Pour ce test en situation relle, le cannabis thrapeutique pourra tre prescrit chez des patients en impasse thrapeutique, souffrant de certaines formes d'pilepsies rsistantes aux traitements, de douleurs neuropathiques (rsultant de lsions nerveuses) non soulages par d'autres thrapies, d'effets secondaires des chimiothrapies ou encore pour les soins palliatifs et les contractions musculaires incontrles de la sclrose en plaques ou d'autres pathologies du systme nerveux central. Pas question toutefois de joint sur ordonnance: les produits prescrits seront inhals (huile, *fleurs sches*) ou ingres (solutions buvables, gouttes et capsules d'huile).


Vivement que les Franais soient autoris  produire cannabis thrapeutique pour les pharmacies.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Vivement que les Franais soient autoris  produire cannabis thrapeutique pour les pharmacies.


Encore une fois, tu t'emballes un peu, lgalisation ne signifie pas forcment autorisation pour tous de cultiver. Si cela se fait comme on en parlait jusque l, avec des mairies qui alimentent des coffee ou des pharmacies, probablement qu'elles seront elles-mmes alimentes par des producteurs en gros certifis (vu les quantits en jeu), bref des entreprises qui auront l'autorisation de produire. 

Le fait que les particuliers puissent produire, c'est un autre problme, mais qui ne va pas obligatoirement de paire avec le reste. Aprs oui, comme tu le fais, il faut diffrencier cannabis thrapeutique et rcratif, mais les particuliers qui veulent produire, c'est quand mme plus souvent du rcratif car ils consomment eux-mmes, que pour cultiver du canna  faible THC pour des pharmacies. Et pour alimenter une pharmacie, tu as probablement plus besoin de monter une boite pour produire en quantit, et pas juste faire pousser 4/5 plants dans ton jardin / ton salon. 

Une pharmacie, ne va pas s'embter  rcuprer les productions de Pierre, Paul et Jacques, qui font pousser chez eux, elle va passer par une socit, avec des contrats et tout le tintouin. ^^

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc dans ce cas-l, faire sauter une mairie ne servirait  rien, car ton coffee shop du coin pourrait tre aliment par la mairie d' ct.


Les mairies n'ont comptence que dans les limites du territoire qu'elles administrent.

Vendre  un tablissement d'une autre ville poserait plusieurs problmes, que ce soit d'ingrence, de mise en concurrence des mairies, de suivi de la vente en gros, de contravention  des politiques locales, etc. Il est trs peu probable que cela soit autoris, sans accord explicite de la mairie locale. Et dans ce cas l, cela se jouerait plus au niveau de la communaut de commune/d'agglomration.




> Et pour paralyser l'approvisionnement dans une zone gographique, il faudrait une attaque coordonne sur plusieurs mairie  la fois.


J'ai d mal  voir le scnario que tu as dans la tte.

Ce n'est pas parce que la mairie sert d'intermdiaire lors de la vente en gros qu'elle va stocker elle-mme le cannabis avant de le distribuer (au del de ce qui est ncessaire pour sa vente au dtail). Au contraire, c'est trs improbable du fait du risque et des cots que cela engendrerait. Il est bien plus probable d'imaginer que des socits spcialises s'occuperont de la livraison, potentiellement rcuprant le produit directement chez le producteur, ou dans un dpt dpartemental bien gard, puis s'occupe de la distribution.

Est-ce que cela se ferait comme une simple livraison de colis LaPoste, ou via des fourgons blinds comme pour la distribution de billets ? Je ne peux que spculer.


Une attaque engendrant une indisponibilit locale et temporaire de la distribution pourra effectivement tre rsolue par l'apport de villes voisines. Cependant, cela a tout de mme de quelques chances d'engendrer quelques pnuries, en fonction du stock qu'on les coffee shop, et de la frquence des livraisons. En supposant que l'aide reste locale, et ne soit pas nationale.


En revanche, ce dont je parlais tait d'ordre dcisionnel et non d'ordre excutionnel. C'est  dire de forcer la mairie  ne plus prendre de dcisions de vente, i.e. qu'elle abandonne cette activit, car trop dangereux. Ce dont tu me parles sembles plus relever du dni de service, qui ne pourra de toute manire pas se pratiquer en attaquant la mairie, mais plus en attaquant les livreurs, ou  dfaut les points de ventes au dtail / de consommation. Voire en attaquant le stock, ce qui pourrait toucher une zone gographique plus large, mais je prsume que ces derniers seront protgs en fonction du risque, et auront ventuellement des redondances.




> Bref encore une fois, les "il est donc possible que", c'est comme les "selon comme on regarde" de Ryu, c'est du discours vague sur des situations hypothtiques.


Tu noteras que la possibilit que j'voque ne change rien quant  mon discours... et de surcrot qu'elle trouve sa justification  la fin du post que tu cites.

Quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura ncessairement plusieurs points de ventes/consommation. Ce qui change, sera qu'elles soient gres ou non par la marie, ce qui ne fait pas grande diffrence  mon discours.
En effet, tu ne peux pas imaginer un seul instant, que sur des grandes agglomrations, tous les consommateurs se rendent en mairie pour acheter sa dose. Les infrastructures ne sont pas du tout adaptes  un tel flux.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En revanche, ce dont je parlais tait d'ordre dcisionnel et non d'ordre excutionnel. C'est  dire de forcer la mairie  ne plus prendre de dcisions de vente, i.e. qu'elle abandonne cette activit, car trop dangereux.


En mme temps, si c'est une loi nationale, est-ce que la mairie aura vraiment la possibilit de renoncer  la vente ? Et le cas chant, prendra-t-elle le risque de voir dmnager une partie de sa population pour une ville voisine, qui elle continuera de vendre ? 

En cas d'attaque, "il est possible" qu'elle dcide seulement d'augmenter la scurit alentour et pas forcment d'arrter la vente, cela dpendra ventuellement du rapport risque/gain/cots. 

Sachant qu'une fois les contrats passs avec le producteur et l'autorisation de vente donne, il peut y avoir X fonctionnement diffrents. Dans l'absolu, "il serait possible" d'avoir juste la mairie qui donne l'autorisation ou non d'ouvrir un coffee dans sa ville comme une sorte de licence, et qu'ensuite le coffee doivent lui-mme passer un contrat et/ou grer lui-mme ses commandes de rappro avec le fabricant/distributeur (globalement comme un bar quoi). Et dans ce cas-l, attaquer la mairie ne servirait strictement  rien.

D'autant plus qu'il faudrait galement que l'attaque soit plus ou moins "revendique" ou du moins qu'il soit indiqu d'une faon quelconque que c'est en rapport avec la distribution d'autorisations de vente, sinon t'es mmes pas sr que le rapprochement soit fait, puisque des attaques de mairies se font dj actuellement.


Bref, encore une fois, y'a 150 scnarios possibles, et il n'y a strictement rien qui permettent de dire que le scnario de l'attaque ait plus de chance d'arriv que les autres, ni mme qu'en cas d'attaque, cela aurait une quelconque incidence sur le systme mis en place, etc.. En revanche, on connait dj un certain nombre de bnfices possibles  raliser cette lgalisation. 

Est-ce que le ratio risque de scnario catastrophe / bnfice est tellement mauvais que cela ne vaut pas le coup de mettre cela en place ? J'en doute.

----------


## Neckara

> En mme temps, si c'est une loi nationale, est-ce que la mairie aura vraiment la possibilit de renoncer  la vente ?


La loi donnera trs probablement une comptence de vente aux mairies, mais difficilement une obligation de vente.
Imposer la vente risque de trs mal passer politiquement, dj que cela est trs atypique (pour la France) comme mode de fonctionnement.


En fait, il serait mme plus facile,  la place, de dlivrer des autorisation de vente en gros au niveau national, puis des autorisation d'achat en gros sous-conditions au niveau local. En rcuprant au passage une taxe. Cela me semble plus facilement applicable, et plus simple pour des recours administratif. Ce que tu sembles d'ailleurs voquer plus bas dans ton message.




> Et le cas chant, prendra-t-elle le risque de voir dmnager une partie de sa population pour une ville voisine, qui elle continuera de vendre ?


Dmnager juste pour cela me semble un peu gros tout de mme.

D'autant plus que ce risque est difficilement comparable au fait de se faire attaquer.




> En cas d'attaque, "il est possible" qu'elle dcide seulement d'augmenter la scurit alentour et pas forcment d'arrter la vente, cela dpendra ventuellement du rapport risque/gain/cots.


Elles n'ont pas cette comptence, les policiers municipaux ne sont pas prvu pour, et ne sont pas ncessairement suffisamment nombreux.
Les camras de surveillance, plots anti-bliers, portiques de scurit, et autres amnagements aident, mais n'empchent pas les attaques, de surcrot dans un btiment ouvert au publique, avec une frquentation rgulire.

De souvenir la police nationale dpend du prfet, et la gendarmerie, du ministre de l'intrieur.
 moins qu'il y ai une volont politique de les protger... je crains qu'ils n'aient que leurs yeux pour pleurer.

Sachant que le maire est une personnalit publique et connue. Il faudrait aussi protger son domicile.
Il y a aussi le risque qu'on s'en prenne  sa famille... 


Mais bon, pour que tout ceci soit mis en place, il faut dj une attaque initiale.
Que l'attaque initiale remplisse ou non ses objectifs, elle reste une attaque qui aura bel et bien eu lieu. Donc ce que j'aurais prdis se sera ralis, je n'ai ainsi pas besoin de continuer plus loin.




> Sachant qu'une fois les contrats passs avec le producteur et l'autorisation de vente donne, il peut y avoir X fonctionnement diffrents. Dans l'absolu, "il serait possible" d'avoir juste la mairie qui donne l'autorisation ou non d'ouvrir un coffee dans sa ville comme une sorte de licence, et qu'ensuite le coffee doivent lui-mme passer un contrat et/ou grer lui-mme ses commandes de rappro avec le fabricant/distributeur (globalement comme un bar quoi). Et dans ce cas-l, attaquer la mairie ne servirait strictement  rien.


Pour une autorisation, il est trs probable qu'elle soit limite dans le temps et renouvele annuellement/bi-annuellement ou sur un quinquennat.

De surcrot, je te rappelles que dans la situation que nous voquons, la mairie est un intermdiaire de vente. C'est  dire que le coffee shop doit passer commande auprs de la mairie.




> D'autant plus qu'il faudrait galement que l'attaque soit plus ou moins "revendique" ou du moins qu'il soit indiqu d'une faon quelconque que c'est en rapport avec la distribution d'autorisations de vente, sinon t'es mmes pas sr que le rapprochement soit fait, puisque des attaques de mairies se font dj actuellement.


Revendiquer une attaque n'est franchement pas le plus difficile.




> Est-ce que le ratio risque de scnario catastrophe / bnfice est tellement mauvais que cela ne vaut pas le coup de mettre cela en place ? J'en doute.


Le but n'est pas d'avoir une solution avec un "bon ratio", mais d'avoir une solution accepte et applicable avec le meilleur ratio.
En ce, un systme de licence comme tu voques plus haut est moins risqu et complexe pour les mairies.

Quelque soit la solution envisage (lgalisation ou prohibition), il faudra de toute manire qu'elle soit une solution globale, ne fasse pas dans la demi-mesure, s'accompagne de courage politique, et surtout ne perde pas de vu ses objectifs de rduction de la consommation et de la criminalit.

----------


## fredoche

Moi qui connait bien le maire de mon patelin et quelques-uns du coin, je peux vous assurer qu'ils sont pas (prs de ou prt ) vendre de la zeb... Et pourtant ils sont probablement moins "narrow-minded" que neckara

Neckara personne ne sait quelle est la consommation relle de cette substance en France, parce que c'est un march NOIR. Je peux tassurer qu'il s'en consomme beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus que ce que un mec comme toi peut imaginer. 
Parce que le rel ignorant l-dessus, c'est bien toi, et de loin. Apprendre la vie par google search, a a ses limites...

Donc forcment tu ne pourras voir qu'une augmentation de la consommation. 
De toute faon, oh grand scientifique, je vois pas comment tu pourrais, *dans un premier temps*, faire baisser la consommation en rendant le produit plus disponible, et plus facilement

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Neckara personne ne sait quelle est la consommation relle de cette substance en France, parce que c'est un march NOIR. Je peux tassurer qu'il s'en consomme beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus que ce que un mec comme toi peut imaginer. 
> (.../...)


J'ai beau tre  peu prs dans ton camp, j'ai quand mme un doute sur ce point l. Les sources que j'ai cites, la pro, l'anti, et la srieuse, ont toutes insist sur le point suivant : les recettes fiscales ne sont pas  la hauteur des esprances. Partiellement parce-que la lgalisation tire les prix vers le bas, mais partiellement aussi parce que la consommation n'est pas au niveau estim par les pros. C'est un march noir, donc on ne sait pas, mais que les amricains se soient plants sur les estimations fiscales du simple au double, partout ou a a t mis en place(et avec des modalits fort variables, comme le remarque  juste titre Neckara), me fait me mfier du discours "tout le monde fume, c'est nooooooorme". Moi pas, pour commencer.

Je ne suis pas un chantillon statistique fiable, mais toi non plus. Et Neckara non plus, d'ailleurs.

Bon, pour le reste, l'hypothse de terrorisme li  ce genre de mesure ne reporte sur rien d'autre que de la thorie; la thorie sans donnes fiables pour la soutenir, a n'est que du vent, du simulacre de science. Moi j'apporte des donnes.

----------


## Neckara

> Neckara personne ne sait quelle est la consommation relle de cette substance en France, parce que c'est un march NOIR. Je peux tassurer qu'il s'en consomme beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus que ce que un mec comme toi peut imaginer.


Je n'ai jamais abord la question de l'estimation de la consommation relle...

De tte, on doit estimer qui 1/4 des franais y on touch au moins une fois, ~1/60me des franais seraient des consommateurs rguliers, et ~1% des franais auraient une consommation quotidienne. Tu me diras si je suis loin de tes chiffres.




> Parce que le rel ignorant l-dessus, c'est bien toi, et de loin.


Et qu'ignorerais-je donc ?




> Apprendre la vie par google search, a a ses limites...


C'est un minimum, que dj peu sont prt  faire.

Quant aux expriences personnelles, leurs limites ne sont plus  dmontrer.
Au del de cela, elles constituent une preuve difficilement transmissibles, toute personnes ayant une exprience de vie diffrente de la tienne pouvant juste les rejeter, au titre de sa propre exprience de vie.




> Donc forcment tu ne pourras voir qu'une augmentation de la consommation. 
> De toute faon, oh grand scientifique, je vois pas comment tu pourrais, *dans un premier temps*, faire baisser la consommation en rendant le produit plus disponible, et plus facilement


???

De quoi es-tu donc en train de parler ?

----------


## Neckara

> Bon, pour le reste, l'hypothse de terrorisme li  ce genre de mesure ne reporte sur rien d'autre que de la thorie; la thorie sans donnes fiables pour la soutenir, a n'est que du vent, du simulacre de science. Moi j'apporte des donnes.


En mme temps, il serait difficile de cloner la Terre, geler le temps sur l'originale, lgaliser la vente de cannabis par l'intermdiaire des mairies sur la seconde, attendre quelques annes, rcuprer les rsultats, dtruire la seconde terre, et dgeler le temps sur la premire.


La mesure n'a t implmente qu'aux Pays Bas, il y a  peine 2 jours. Pays difficilement comparable  la France, que ce soit en terme de population, de superficie, de culture, ainsi qu'historique. En effet, l'historique lgislatif relatif au cannabis y est trs diffrente de la France.


En revanche, on sait certaines choses. D'une part, nombre de gangs vendant de la drogue disposent d'armes illgales, ce qui est attest par les diffrentes perquisitions et saisies lors d'oprations policires. D'autres part, ces gangs sont territoriaux, ils n'aiment ni la concurrence, ni les policiers, ce qui se traduit de temps en temps par des rglements de comptes, des assassinats, ou des guet-apens, comme l'atteste l'actualit. Supposment allant mme jusqu' attaquer des commissariats. Cela est factuel.

Dans l'hypothse d'une lgalisation o les mairies sont des intermdiaires exclusifs, et sous l'hypothse que cette lgalisation soit efficace en terme de rduction de la criminalit, que ce soit pour la vente illgale de cannabis (i.e. dans un rseau ne passant pas par la mairie), ou pour dplacements de la criminalits, cela se traduira par des flux passant par un point unique (la mairie), ainsi qu'une perte financire pour ces gangs (ils perdent un march d'aprs les hypothses prcdentes). Cela reste factuel.

Considrant que ces gangs ont  la fois la motivation, et les moyens, il est tout  fait lgitime de s'attendre  des rponses de leur part face  une telle mesure. Rponse qu'on peut raisonnablement penser tre d'une nature violente, si on tient compte des comportements prcdemment voqus. Rponse qu'on peut tout  fait s'attendre  tre dirige vers l'entit qui menace leur march, et qui a le plus fort impact, la mairie/le maire.

Il serait quand mme extra-ordinaire de penser que des dealers puissent s'entre-tuer (21 assassinats li au trafic de drogue en 11 mois  Marseille), mais seraient incapable de lever le petit doigt contre une mairie ou un maire qui gnerait leur march.


Alors peut-tre que vous avez une connaissance toute gentille qui deale occasionnellement dans les soires mondaines. Mais n'allez pas croire que tous les dealers sont des gentilles personnes innocentes qui ne feraient pas de mal  une mouche. Quand c'est un trafic industriel, qui brasse des millions (~ un camion), a rigole moins.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)


Bof, je ne suis pas convaincu. Ca repose surtout sur un paquet d'hypothses. Qui commencent par penser que ces gens-l ne vont pas trouver d'autres circuits pour faire leur business. Qui continue par supposer que malgr l'approvisionnement possible par voie lgale(donc bon march), les clients vont continuer  s'approvisionner chez les gangsters(donc plus cher, l'illgalit est un risque, le risque se paye).

Je ne vois pas en quoi le bnfice couvrirait le risque pour lesdits gangsters.

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai beau tre  peu prs dans ton camp, j'ai quand mme un doute sur ce point l. Les sources que j'ai cites, la pro, l'anti, et la srieuse, ont toutes insist sur le point suivant : les recettes fiscales ne sont pas  la hauteur des esprances. Partiellement parce-que la lgalisation tire les prix vers le bas, mais partiellement aussi parce que la consommation n'est pas au niveau estim par les pros. C'est un march noir, donc on ne sait pas, mais que les amricains se soient plants sur les estimations fiscales du simple au double, partout ou a a t mis en place(et avec des modalits fort variables, comme le remarque  juste titre Neckara), me fait me mfier du discours "tout le monde fume, c'est nooooooorme". Moi pas, pour commencer.


Ce n'est pas une histoire de camp
Et je ne vois pas o tu peux dcemment corrler la consommation trop souvent msestime en France et une histoire de revenus par les taxes pour l'heure hypothtique.
Du coup je suis all lire ton lien :



> While projections for other types of goods are typically more reliable, this is an entirely new market and therefore prone to error. Why? Well, the jury is still out. Some researchers and pundits have guessed that in California taxes are too high, that the black market is too strong or that the red tape of bureaucracy is just too much.


Voici en gros leur conclusion sur ce rat au niveau de l'estimation des taxes.
un autre lien inclus dans ce texte dit en sous-titre 



> Budget reveals diminished projection* as illegal market still flourishes*


tir d'ici : https://www.marketwatch.com/story/ca...xes-2019-01-10

----------


## fredoche

> ???
> 
> De quoi es-tu donc en train de parler ?


lgaliser c'est rendre disponible le produit. Logique de base 




> Alors peut-tre que vous avez une connaissance toute gentille qui deale occasionnellement dans les soires mondaines. Mais n'allez pas croire que tous les dealers sont des gentilles personnes innocentes qui ne feraient pas de mal  une mouche. Quand c'est un trafic industriel, qui brasse des millions (~ un camion), a rigole moins.


Le jour o tu seras all achet un 10 g dans un pauvre coin de banlieue, tu comprendras que a ressemble pas aux soires mondaines de tes fantasmes.
Effectivement il existe des petits rseaux entre amis, en bout de chaine. Mais sur tout le reste de la chaine personne ne rigole, mme pour du chichon. Le trafic c'est 10 ans minimum, et tout le monde sait a. Tu vis peut-tre une poque o a s'affiche, mais c'est bien loin d'tre partout le cas, et encore moins quelques annes en arrire.
Et une fois que tu es pris dans une enqute, le risque c'est qu'elle aille jusqu'au bout et la zonzon. Personne ne prend ce risque, parce que tu ne peux pas savoir sur quoi a va dboucher.

Ne parle pas de ce que tu ne connais pas en essayant de donner des leons et en nous faisant passer pour des candides bleubites.

La ralit franaise c'est risquer 1 an de taule parce que tu auras tir un taf sur un joint d'une herbe qui pousse depuis la nuit des temps partout dans le monde, et qui  son tat naturel, fait juste "rire". Les gens qui fument a pour la plus grande majorit ne souhaitent que se dtendre et passer un bon moment ensemble.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Alors peut-tre que vous avez une connaissance toute gentille qui deale occasionnellement dans les soires mondaines. Mais n'allez pas croire que tous les dealers sont des gentilles personnes innocentes qui ne feraient pas de mal  une mouche. Quand c'est un trafic industriel, qui brasse des millions (~ un camion), a rigole moins.


Et toi faut arrter de croire que la majorit des mecs sont des mafieux, sans parler de mec qui dealent occasionnellement (et encore moins en soire mondaine, ce n'est ni mon milieu ni dans mes moyens xD), y'a plus  de gentils que tu ne le crois.

Quant  tes histoires de gang, encore une fois, ce n'est pas Marseille dans toute la France hein... Des gangs qui s'entre-tuent  l'arme automatique, a doit se cantonner  moins de 100 villes dans le pays, en tant trs trs gnreux... Et encore une fois, mme au niveau de ces gangs, faut un peu remonter dans les chelons, c'est pas ces cads l qui vendent en bout de chaine, eux font de la distribution  grande chelle, le bout de shit qui arrive au consommateur, il passe au moins par 4 ou 5 intermdiaires entre temps, le mec en bout de chaine se trimballe pas avec des kilos chez lui hein, si dj il monte  500 gr, c'est qu'il a dj une bonne clientle rgulire. Une bonne partie des mecs qui dealent, c'est juste des consommateurs qui font a pour fumer gratos sur la gratte qu'ils se font, c'est pas des mecs qui amassent des millions...  ::roll:: 

Je l'ai dj dit, mais arrte les sries tl et les reportages TF1... Tu peux sortir tous les faits divers que tu veux, a reste infime par rapport au nombre de gens qui approchent de prs ou de loin ce genre de produit, c'est loin d'tre reprsentatif de la majorit... Des trs gros distributeurs, y'en a pas 150 000 en France hein...

Cela reste mon exprience perso, je sais mais en plus de 20 ans, le mec qui brassait le plus (et que je n'ai jamais rencontr moi-mme, impossible), il devait tourner  10kilos grand max, et le mec tait on ne peut plus discret, tu ne le rencontrait pas comme a, et jamais au grand jamais, il aurait pris le risque de se faire remarquer en faisant une connerie  ct, alors de l  aller faire pter des bombes / aller foutre le dawa  l'arme  feu o que ce soit, mme pour son territoire, mme pas en rve, il avait de toutes faons ses clients rguliers  qui dispatcher sa came qui eux mme la redispatchait derrire... Ceux qui se permettent a, c'est effectivement des gros gangs qui habitent dans des zones de non-droit o la police ne va mme plus, comme  Marseille, mais encore une fois, cela se cantonne  quelques grosses villes dans le pays, ce n'est pas la majorit des dealeurs.


Edit: d'ailleurs toi qui parle de "soire" et qui adore faire des recherches Google, si  tu faisais moins de recherches et plus de soires (ou si tu cherchais mieux sur Google), tu saurais que cela fait dj un paquet d'annes qu'en soire (enfin je parle de grosse soire, pas d'une bouffe avec tes potes doctorants), ce n'est plus le cannabis le roi de la fte, et que tout ce petit monde tourne plutt  la coke, voir  tout ce qui est exta / mdma... Le clich du dealeur de cannabis en soire mondaine, a fait bien 10 ans voir plus que c'est prim hein...

----------


## Neckara

> Bof, je ne suis pas convaincu. Ca repose surtout sur un paquet d'hypothses.


Hypothses qui ne sont pas si coteuses que cela, au contraire.




> Qui commencent par penser que ces gens-l ne vont pas trouver d'autres circuits pour faire leur business.


Dans ce cas la mesure de lgalisation n'est pas efficace dans sa lutte contre la criminalit, donc il n'y a aucun intrt  la mettre en place, autant trouver une autre solution.




> Qui continue par supposer que malgr l'approvisionnement possible par voie lgale(donc bon march), les clients vont continuer  s'approvisionner chez les gangsters(donc plus cher, l'illgalit est un risque, le risque se paye).


?

C'est au contraire l'hypothse inverse que je pose.




> lgaliser c'est rendre disponible le produit. Logique de base


Oui, mais c'est quoi le rapport avec ce dont on parle ?




> Le jour o tu seras all achet un 10 g dans un pauvre coin de banlieue, tu comprendras que a ressemble pas aux soires mondaines de tes fantasmes.


???




> Mais sur tout le reste de la chaine personne ne rigole, mme pour du chichon. Le trafic c'est 10 ans minimum, et tout le monde sait a. Tu vis peut-tre une poque o a s'affiche, mais c'est bien loin d'tre partout le cas, et encore moins quelques annes en arrire.


Quel est le rapport avec ce dont on parle ?




> Et une fois que tu es pris dans une enqute, le risque c'est qu'elle aille jusqu'au bout et la zonzon. Personne ne prend ce risque, parce que tu ne peux pas savoir sur quoi a va dboucher.


L'actualit montre bien qu'au contraire, des risques sont pris.




> La ralit franaise c'est risquer 1 an de taule parce que tu auras tir un taf sur un joint d'une herbe qui pousse depuis la nuit des temps partout dans le monde, et qui  son tat naturel, fait juste "rire". Les gens qui fument a pour la plus grande majorit ne souhaitent que se dtendre et passer un bon moment ensemble.


Quel est le rapport avec ce dont on parle ?

Appel  la nature, ses effets ne se rsument pas que " faire rire", quant aux motivations, on pourrait dire de mme de alcool (au del de 3 verres) ou du tabac, pourtant ce ne son pas des produits dont je recommanderais leur consommation...




> Et toi faut arrter de croire que la majorit des mecs sont des mafieux, sans parler de mec qui dealent occasionnellement (et encore moins en soire mondaine, ce n'est ni mon milieu ni dans mes moyens xD), y'a plus  de gentils que tu ne le crois.


Quel est le rapport avec ce dont on parle ?
Tu n'as absolument pas besoin d'avoir une majorit.




> Quant  tes histoires de gang, encore une fois, ce n'est pas Marseille dans toute la France hein...


Non, mais Marseille, a fait tout de mme parti de la France, i.e. si une mesure est prise au niveau nationale, elle sera aussi applique  Marseille.




> Des gangs qui s'entre-tuent  l'arme automatique, a doit se cantonner  moins de 100 villes dans le pays, en tant trs trs gnreux...


100 villes c'est dj pas mal, sachant qu'il s'agit gnralement l des plus grandes villes, et pas du petit village perdu dans la montagne.




> Et encore une fois, mme au niveau de ces gangs, faut un peu remonter dans les chelons, c'est pas ces cads l qui vendent en bout de chaine, eux font de la distribution  grande chelle, le bout de shit qui arrive au consommateur, il passe au moins par 4 ou 5 intermdiaires entre temps, le mec en bout de chaine se trimballe pas avec des kilos chez lui hein, si dj il monte  500 gr, c'est qu'il a dj une bonne clientle rgulire. Une bonne partie des mecs qui dealent, c'est juste des consommateurs qui font a pour fumer gratos sur la gratte qu'ils se font, c'est pas des mecs qui amassent des millions...


Pour la n-ime fois, je ne me limite pas qu'au bout de chane.




> Je l'ai dj dit, mais arrte les sries tl et les reportages TF1... Tu peux sortir tous les faits divers que tu veux, a reste infime par rapport au nombre de gens qui approchent de prs ou de loin ce genre de produit, c'est loin d'tre reprsentatif de la majorit... Des trs gros distributeurs, y'en a pas 150 000 en France hein...


Encore une fois, aucun rapport avec ce dont on parle.

Pas besoin d'tre trs nombreux, ou de constituer une majorit.




> Ceux qui se permettent a, c'est effectivement des gros gangs qui habitent dans des zones de non-droit o la police ne va mme plus, comme  Marseille, mais encore une fois, cela se cantonne  quelques grosses villes dans le pays, ce n'est pas la majorit des dealeurs.


Et qu'est-ce que a change que cela ne constitue pas la majorit des dealeurs ?

----------


## fredoche

t'as un grain gros comme le rocher de Sisyphe Neckara

Tu nous dballes  longueur de forums des posts en forme de romans, o il faut s'extasier de ta profonde et purile intelligence, et ds qu'on te sort 3 mots aligns dans une phrase qui rpondent  ta propre logique, tu nous poses des points d'interrogation  tour de bras, et nous avoue benoitement ne rien comprendre.

Je ne voudrais pas travailler dans ton labo
j'ai bien peur que tu me coures sur le haricot

Rimes en alexandrins mon cher  ::mouarf::  
c'est du niveau primaire

----------


## Neckara

> Tu nous dballes  longueur de forums des posts en forme de romans, o il faut s'extasier de ta profonde et purile intelligence, et ds qu'on te sort 3 mots aligns dans une phrase qui rpondent  ta propre logique, tu nous poses des points d'interrogation  tour de bras, et nous avoue benoitement ne rien comprendre.


Oui, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu rponds compltement  ct de la plaque, sur lments n'ayant aucun rapport avec la discussion en cours.

Par ailleurs, tu noteras que je n'ai jamais demand  ce qu'on s'extasie de mon intelligence, juste que vous rehaussiez votre niveau, et fassiez le minimum d'efforts qu'exigent ce genre de conversations.
Je suis dsol, mais ne pas tre capable de rechercher deux mots sur Google (non sequitur), ce n'est pas normal. De surcrot sur un sujet aussi complexe qui demande un minimum de documentation.


Quant  travailler dans mon labo... il faut dj en avoir les comptences.
Dj que tu n'es pas capable de faire une simple recherche Google, je me demande par quel miracle tu pourrais russir  faire un tat de l'arts.
Ce genre d'activit demande, entre autre, une grande curiosit intellectuelle et multi-disciplinaire, de la rigueur, ainsi qu'une bonne dose d'auto-formation.

Pour rappel aussi les recrutements se font gnralement  BAC+8, parfois BAC+5, pas  niveau CEP.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non, mais Marseille, a fait tout de mme parti de la France, i.e. si une mesure est prise au niveau nationale, elle sera aussi applique  Marseille.


Et donc, on ne va pas prendre de mesure au niveau national, parce que peut-tre,  Marseille, Neckara a dcrt qu'il pourrait potentiellement y avoir des problmes ? 

Si on ne passait aucune loi / mesure qui posait problme dans la moindre ville ou le moindre village de France, bah on ne passerait jamais rien.


C'est comme avec les vaccins, y'a un risque de se faire vacciner, mais en soit, le gain est tout de mme beaucoup plus fort que le risque, et du coup, on se vaccine. 

On ne va pas refuser de mettre des choses en place, parce que dans 2 quartiers de Marseille, o les flics ont les miquettes d'aller, il y a aura "peut-tre" un risque de on ne sait mme pas quoi exactement.

C'est le problme de ne rflchir qu'avec des liens Google, t'es compltement en dehors des ralits, et tout se passe dans ton imaginaire. Redescends sur Terre...

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que quelqu'un a dj fait la blague :  Termines ta thse, soutiens ta thse et vas trouver un boulot !  ?
Ou alors il n'est dj plus doctorant (chercheur en phase de formation) ?

===
Bon sinon aujourd'hui la France est devenue un peu tolrante avec les boutiques de CBD :
Cannabis CBD : un an aprs, o en est-on ?



> Une centaine de CBD shops ont ouvert leurs portes en France au cours de lanne 2018. Cette vague douvertures a suscit la crainte du ministre de la Justice, entranant dans la foule quantit de fermetures. A lpoque, il y a eu une vritable volont des parquets de mettre un coup darrt  ces CBD shops, explique  CheckNews Agns Lowenstein, avocate au barreau de Paris et spcialise dans ce type de contentieux.
> 
> Parmi les motifs invoqus : la prsence de THC dans le produit fini ou la mise en avant dun cannabis thrapeutique. Or en France, seuls les pharmaciens ont le droit de vendre des produits prsents comme possdant des proprits curatives ou prventives  lgard de maladies, rappelle la Mildeca.
> 
> *Aujourdhui, les fermetures et les contrles intempestifs se sont stabiliss. La vague est passe, nous sommes entrs dans une priode de tolrance o lon ne cherche plus la petite bte aux propritaires, poursuit lavocate*. Le dbat autour du cannabis thrapeutique, les lettres ouvertes pour la lgalisation ou encore la mise en place dune amende forfaitaire de 200 euros pour sanctionner lusage illicite des stupfiants [jusqualors rprim par une peine de prison et une amende sale, ndlr] attestent dun assouplissement gnral.


Il n'y a plus qu'a crer des lois pour permettre la production et la vente sans limite de THC et c'est bon il y aura du cannabis rcratif en France.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est le problme de ne rflchir qu'avec des liens Google, t'es  compltement en dehors des ralits, et tout se passe dans ton  imaginaire. Redescends sur Terre...


C'est le problme de ne pas rflchir du tout, tu es compltement  ct de la plaque.




> Et donc, on ne va pas prendre de mesure au niveau national, parce que peut-tre,  Marseille, Neckara a dcrt qu'il pourrait potentiellement y avoir des problmes ?
> 
> Si on ne passait aucune loi / mesure qui posait problme dans la moindre ville ou le moindre village de France, bah on ne passerait jamais rien.


Tu donnais toi-mme un chiffre de 100 villes dans lesquels de tels vnements pourraient avoir lieux ;Marseille est la deuxime commune de France, et la troisime unit urbaine, la comparer  un simple "village/ville" parmi d'autre est malhonnte ;Cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait que j'ai "dcrt".




> C'est comme avec les vaccins, y'a un risque de se faire vacciner, mais en soit, le gain est tout de mme beaucoup plus fort que le risque, et du coup, on se vaccine.


Comme je l'ai dj rpter  plusieurs reprises, ce n'est pas qu'une question de gain absolu, mais de gain relatif par rapport aux autres alternatives.
N'ai-je pas aussi rpt, que cela constitue un faux-dilemme ?

Le pire est que toi-mme a propos une alternative ! Mais va ensuite faire comme si elle n'existait pas dans le reste de ton discours !


Pour te faire une image simple, il est stupide de mettre en vente un vaccin qui sauve des millions de vies, mais tue 10 personnes, quand on a  ct un vaccin en tous points similaire/quivalant, qui sauve tout autant de personnes, mais n'en tue que 2.

Le fait que les mairies/maires constituent un unique point de compromission dans la gestion de tels flux n'en reste pas moins dangereux et peu recommandable.
Rien qu'en remplaant le rle d'intermdiaire de vente, par un rle de dlivreur d'autorisations sous-conditions, cela rduit le risque vu qu'il s'agit non plus d'une vente, mais d'une dcision administrative, dont les entreprises peuvent faire appel auprs des autorits comptentes, i.e. faire pression ou menacer les mairies n'a plus grand intrt, ni mme efficacit. Rien que cela constitue une alternative plus intressante. De surcrot, politiquement, cela passera mieux auprs des maires car leur donne un certain contrle.

Le fait que vous ne soyez pas capable de comprendre un concept aussi basique est alarmant.




> On ne va pas refuser de mettre des choses en place, parce que dans 2 quartiers de Marseille, o les flics ont les miquettes d'aller, il y a aura "peut-tre" un risque de on ne sait mme pas quoi exactement.


Tu rduis malhonntement le risque sous le simple prtexte que cela t'arranges.

Sachant tout de mme que cela est au minimum une chose  prendre en considration lors de la prise de dcision... notamment lors des tudes d'impacts.
Est-ce que tu as au moins conscience de la manire dont sont prises ce genre de dcisions ? 

Tu as bien vu les rapports, ce sont des documents de 200  500 pages, qui se veulent le plus exhaustifs possible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par ailleurs, tu noteras que je n'ai jamais demand  ce qu'on s'extasie de mon intelligence, juste que vous rehaussiez votre niveau, et fassiez le minimum d'efforts qu'exigent ce genre de conversations.
> 
> 
> Pour rappel aussi les recrutements se font gnralement  BAC+8, parfois BAC+5, pas  niveau CEP.


Neckara_quislapete

Des BAC+5, c'est pratique, y en a un qui sort les poubelles de mon immeubles, le BAC+8, lui il a le droit de conduire le camion poubelle...  ::ptdr::   ::roll:: 

Un diplme ne te donne pas d'intelligence, juste ... un diplme. L'intelligence, c'est justement de ne pas ramener son diplme, et d'tre capable de discuter avec tout le monde, sans prendre les autres pour des cons. Ne jamais oublier un truc : On est tous le con de quelqu'un. Et puis, dans une assemble, un quartier ou sur un forum, il y a toujours un con, si tu trouves que tous les autres sont des cons... c'est qu'il y a de grandes chances pour que le con, en fait, ce soit toi !  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est le problme de ne pas rflchir du tout, tu es compltement  ct de la plaque.


Oui tu es le seul du forum  rflchir, on va finir par le savoir...





> Tu donnais toi-mme un chiffre de 100 villes dans lesquels de tels vnements pourraient avoir lieux ;


Oui donc t'es totalement demeur, c'est sr et certains...

J'ai dit 100 villes, en ajoutant bien que j'tais *trs trs gnreux*, ce qui signifie qu'il y en a probablement beaucoup moins (enfin quand on sait lire le franais et qu'on est pas dbile), j'ai prfr taper trs large, car si j'avais dit par exemple "10 villes", tu aurais t me chercher des faits divers dans 11 villes diffrentes pour me casser les noix...

C'est une faon de parler, faut arrter de tout prendre mot  mot comme Google Trad, surtout quand des lments de la phrase montre bien que ce n'est pas un chiffre exact. En soit, je peux pas de dire * la ville prs* dans combien de villes il y a des gangs qui se tirent dessus ou attaquent des mairies. C'est toi qui devrais rflchir 30s quand tu lis un truc... 





> Marseille est la deuxime commune de France, et la troisime unit urbaine, la comparer  un simple "village/ville" parmi d'autre est malhonnte ;


Ah parce que prendre l'exemple de Marseille, pour gnraliser  tout le pays, ce n'est pas malhonnte ? t'as pas l'impression de te foutre de la gueule du monde ?  





> Comme je l'ai dj rpter  plusieurs reprises, ce n'est pas qu'une question de gain absolu, mais de gain relatif *par rapport aux autres alternatives*.
> N'ai-je pas aussi rpt, que cela constitue un faux-dilemme ?


Mais on ne sait mme pas si cela va tre lgalis, ni comment, alors nous casses pas les noix avec les autres alternatives, on ne sait dj pas comment ils veulent implmenter le truc, si jamais ils lgalisent... 





> Pour te faire une image simple, il est stupide de mettre en vente un vaccin qui sauve des millions de vies, mais tue 10 personnes, quand on a  ct un vaccin en tous points similaire/quivalant, qui sauve tout autant de personnes, mais n'en tue que 2.


Et pour faire une rponse simple, aujourd'hui, tu es incapable de dire si le 1er vaccin tuera 10 personnes ou non, donc comment tu veux trouver une alternative et  fortiori savoir qu'elle sera mieux, si tu ne sais dj pas les risques de la 1re solution ? 

Je te rappelle que c'est toi qui a dcrt que la 1re alternative engendrerait des attaques de mairies  la bombe ou des fusillades. 

Perso :

 :Boule de cristal: 





> Le fait que les mairies/maires constituent un unique point de compromission dans la gestion de tels flux n'en reste pas moins dangereux et peu recommandable.
> Rien qu'en remplaant le rle d'intermdiaire de vente, par un rle de dlivreur d'autorisations sous-conditions, cela rduit le risque vu qu'il s'agit non plus d'une vente, mais d'une dcision administrative, dont les entreprises peuvent faire appel auprs des autorits comptentes, i.e. faire pression ou menacer les mairies n'a plus grand intrt, ni mme efficacit. Rien que cela constitue une alternative plus intressante. De surcrot, politiquement, cela passera mieux auprs des maires car leur donne un certain contrle.
> 
> Le fait que vous ne soyez pas capable de comprendre un concept aussi basique est alarmant.


Mais personne  jamais dit le contraire ni dit qu'il fallait absolument que a passe par les mairies, arrtes encore et toujours de nous attribuer des propos que l'on ne tient pas !!!! Bordel !!! 

Tu t'inventes des dialogues dans ta tte pour ensuite nous les briser sur des trucs qu'on a pas dit. JE te rappelle que tout est parti de tes affabulations des attaques  la bombe, personne n'a jamais dit que leur histoire de mairie tait une bonne ide ou quoique ce soit... 





> Tu rduis malhonntement le risque sous le simple prtexte que cela t'arranges.


Non je rduis le risque car vu les lments en notre possession, c'est  dire ta poigne de faits divers pour des millions de consommateurs et probablement des milliers voir des dizaines de milliers de mecs qui tranent dans ce trafic, bah a reprsente peau de zob ! 

C'est pas moi qui rduit les risques, c'est toi qui les exagres  partir de 10 articles sur X annes.





> Sachant tout de mme que cela est au minimum une chose  prendre en considration lors de la prise de dcision... notamment lors des tudes d'impacts.


Et encore une fois, personne n'a dit que la solution propose tait parfaite et devait tre applique en l'tat... 


Un bac +8 ou je sais pas combien, avec de telles dficiences en lecture, a fou les jetons, rassures moi, t'es pas chercheur dans le domaine de la sant, de l'alimentaire ou des transports ? Nan parce que si c'est le cas, niveau survie, vaut mieux qu'on change de pays...

----------


## el_slapper

Grenoble est presque aussi fourni que Marseille en termes de rglements de comptes entre criminels..... mais a reste des rglements de comptes, a fait donc exactement 2 villes en France ou les rglements de compte sont frquents. C'est tout. En outre, ce sont des rglements de compte. une dynamique fort diffrente d'attaques directes contre les autorits.

Un rglement de compte, c'est une question de discipline interne, avant tout. Chacun chez soi, et les poules seront bien gardes.....jusqu'au jour ou un gangster va piquer une poule au voisin, et l'autorit se fait  coup de flingues. C'est sanguinaire, mais a n'a rien  voir avec des gens qui iraient faire boum pour rcuprer des stocks fort limits, contre une cible dfendue par la puissance de l'tat. Les gangsters, gnralement, vitent d'attaquer l'tat directement. Ce n'est pas chez eux. En outre, quand on parle d'attaques  la bombe, encore faut-il avoir les comptences pour le faire.

J'ai vcu 20 ans  Taverny, plaque tournante des grossistes de la drogue. Il y a eu exactement une seule fois un rglement de compte sanglant(2 morts)......dans le milieu de la joaillerie, pas dans le milieu de la drogue. On est ni  Marseille, ni  Grenoble.

----------


## Neckara

> Des BAC+5, c'est pratique, y en a un qui sort les poubelles de mon immeubles, le BAC+8, lui il a le droit de conduire le camion poubelle...


Est-ce que conduire un camion poubelle rendrait le BAC+8 moins intelligent ?
Ne serais-tu pas en train de faire une confusion entre le niveau d'exigence d'un mtier, et le niveau de la personne qui postule  ce mtier ?




> Un diplme ne te donne pas d'intelligence, juste ... un diplme.


Un diplme sanctionne un niveau minimal requis, dans plusieurs comptences, pour un domaine donn.

Le diplme ne donne en effet pas d'intelligence, en revanche le parcours ncessaire  son obtention te donne des outils, une mthode, et amliore tes comptences.




> L'intelligence, c'est justement de ne pas ramener son diplme, et d'tre capable de discuter avec tout le monde, sans prendre les autres pour des cons.


Voil une dfinition bien ad hoc de l'intelligence.  ::roll:: 




> Ne jamais oublier un truc : On est tous le con de quelqu'un. Et puis, dans une assemble, un quartier ou sur un forum, il y a toujours un con, si tu trouves que tous les autres sont des cons... c'est qu'il y a de grandes chances pour que le con, en fait, ce soit toi !


Une forme un peu plus volue du "miroir miroir, c'est celui kidiki". Quand je reprochais votre niveau de primaire...

Ce n'est pas aussi parce que tu te comportes comme un con, que tu peux en dduire que je prends tous les autres pour des cons. C'est une vision bien nombriliste du monde.
Vous tes combien ? 3  vous comporter de la sorte sur ce forum ? Je n'inclus pas Ryu et Ecthelion2, qui ne s'abaissent tout de mme pas  ce niveau l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un bac +8 ou je sais pas combien, avec de telles dficiences en lecture, a fou les jetons, rassures moi, t'es pas chercheur dans le domaine de la sant, de l'alimentaire ou des transports ? Nan parce que si c'est le cas, niveau survie, vaut mieux qu'on change de pays...


Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un  BAC+8 qu'il va jouer un rle important, mme si il bosse dans un labo...

Bac+8 et au chmage: des thsards apprennent  chercher un emploi



> Huit annes d'tudes ne sont pas une barrire contre le chmage. Alors qu' l'international, les titulaires d'une thse trouvent sans souci un emploi, *en France, les entreprises rechignent  les embaucher.* Do la formation exprimentale "comptences pour l'entreprise" lance le 4 dcembre par l'cole d'ingnieur Centrale de Nantes et Ple emploi. Elle concerne une premire promotion de dix docteurs  la recherche d'un emploi. "Nous avons identifis dans les fichiers de Ple Emploi environ 350 dtenteurs d'un doctorat qui taient  la recherche d'un emploi en Loire-Atlantique. Environ une quarantaine s'est rendue  la runion d'information et une vingtaine a candidat", explique une porte-parole de Centrale Nantes.


J'ai entendu parler d'SSII qui embauchaient pas mal de docteurs, il parait que c'est pour toucher le *Crdit Impt Recherche*, au final ils font des tches qui auraient pu tre attribu  un BAC+3 et ils ne sont pas trs bien pay. 
Il y a aussi la technique de prendre un doctorant pour qu'il fasse sa thse, comme a il ne cote pas grand chose  l'entreprise grce  la *bourse CIFRE* et il va presque bosser autant qu'un stagiaire.

Arnaque au crdit impt recherche : les escroqueries continuent



> Il faut dire que le CIR est une vritable mine d'or : cette niche fiscale des entreprises reprsente 6 milliards d'euros par an, dont 2 milliards d'euros pour les PME. De quoi aiguiser l'apptit de cabinets indlicats qui montent des dossiers fragiles sur lesquels ils empochent une gnreuse commission : de 15 %  30 %. Le problme est connu, mais les pouvoirs publics peinent  le rsoudre. En 2015, les 6 milliards d'euros annuels du CIR avaient fait l'objet d'un rapport du Snat. Les conclusions taient explosives mais le document n'a jamais t rendu public.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui tu es le seul du forum  rflchir, on va finir par le savoir...


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit...




> Oui donc t'es totalement demeur, c'est sr et certains...
> 
> J'ai dit 100 villes, en ajoutant bien que j'tais *trs trs gnreux*,  ce qui signifie qu'il y en a probablement beaucoup moins (enfin quand  on sait lire le franais et qu'on est pas dbile), j'ai prfr taper  trs large, car si j'avais dit par exemple "10 villes", tu aurais t me  chercher des faits divers dans 11 villes diffrentes pour me casser les  noix...


J'ai utilis le verbe "pouvoir" au conditionnel...

De surcrot, sans aller jusqu' la ville prs, tu faisais rfrence dans le message auquel je rpondais  une ville unique, en contradiction avec tes propos prcdents qui faisaient au moins allusion  plusieurs villes.
Ton pinaillages sur le nombre exact de ville est inutile, et l n'est pas la question... mais au moins a permet de faire diversion...




> Ah parce que prendre l'exemple de Marseille, pour gnraliser  tout le pays, ce n'est pas malhonnte ? t'as pas l'impression de te foutre de la gueule du monde ?


Je n'ai pas gnralis  tout le pays...




> Mais on ne sait mme pas si cela va tre lgalis, ni comment, alors nous casses pas les noix avec les autres alternatives, on ne sait dj pas comment ils veulent implmenter le truc, si jamais ils lgalisent...


Pour rappel... cela fait combien de fois que je le rappelle d'ailleurs ?
Je parle d'un mode de lgalisation prcis.




> Et pour faire une rponse simple, aujourd'hui, tu es incapable de dire  si le 1er vaccin tuera 10 personnes ou non, donc comment tu veux trouver  une alternative et  fortiori savoir qu'elle sera mieux, si tu ne sais  dj pas les risques de la 1re solution ?
> 
> Je te rappelle que c'est toi qui a dcrt que la 1re alternative engendrerait des attaques de mairies  la bombe ou des fusillades.


Ce que j'ai amplement justifi, mais comme tu ne veux pas l'entendre, tu prfres faire l'autruche... alors mme qu'une autre alternative quasi-quivalente existe et ne prsente pas, de manire structurelle, un tel risque.

C'est comme comparer deux gteaux, en tous points gaux, dont l'un comporte des cacahutes. Faut-il tre un gnie capable de lire dans une boule de cristal le futur, pour savoir que le gteau sans cacahutes a moins de chances de provoquer des ractions allergiques ?

C'est quand mme dingue d'en arriver  un tel niveau de dissidence cognitive juste pour ne pas reconnatre avoir tord sur un point donn.





> Mais personne  jamais dit le contraire ni dit qu'il fallait absolument que a passe par les mairies, arrtes encore et toujours de nous attribuer des propos que l'on ne tient pas !!!! Bordel !!!


C'est le putain d'objet de la conversation actuelle !!!

Pour rappel cette discussion a dmarr d'une remarque de Ryu2000 qui souhaitait un systme similaire en France: 



> LEtat sassurera de la qualit du produit. Ce sont ensuite aux communes  de distribuer le cannabis aux coffee-shops,  des prix infrieurs   ceux pratiqus par les dealers. Pour lheure, la mesure va tre teste  dans dix municipalits, avec une extension possible  tout le pays   lhorizon 2021.


On est en train de parler spcifiquement de chaises rouges, et toi tu viens en pensant  toutes les chaises en gnral !!!
C'est toi qui fout la merde  parler compltement  ct de la plaque !

Ce n'est pourtant pas faute de l'avoir reprcis*  plusieurs reprises*.




> Non je rduis le risque car vu les lments en notre possession, c'est  dire ta poigne de faits divers pour des millions de consommateurs et probablement des milliers voir des dizaines de milliers de mecs qui tranent dans ce trafic, bah a reprsente peau de zob !


Encore une fois, que vient foutre l'ensemble des consommateurs ou des trafiquants dans la conversation ???

Une ville, c'est 100 000 habitants pour les plus modestes. Il ne t'en suffit que d'un seul pour attaquer une mairie.
Des villes de 100 000 habitants tu en as plus de 42 en France. Si deux  trois de ces villes sont attaques, c'est dj un bon coup.

Cela reprsente plus de 10 millions d'habitants. On va tre large, 10 attaquants pour 3 villes, 30 attaquants au total. Cela ne reprsente mme pas 0.0003 % de la population !
Si tu prends les consommateurs journaliers, 0.03% !

Que vient donc putain de foutre l'ensemble des consommateurs, ou des trafiquants, dans de telles considrations ?

De surcrot, les "poignes de faits divers", sont l de manire qualitative. Je n'ai bien videmment pas la prtention de faire une liste exhaustive des faits divers en France !




> Et encore une fois, personne n'a dit que la solution propose tait parfaite et devait tre applique en l'tat...


Ne rejoint pas une conversation en cours, si c'est pour parler de toute autre chose !



Qu'y-a-t-il de si dur  comprendre, que si on parle de chaises rouges, on parle de chaises rouges, et non de chaises bleues ou violettes ?





> Grenoble est presque aussi fourni que Marseille en termes de rglements de comptes entre criminels..... mais a reste des rglements de comptes, a fait donc exactement 2 villes en France ou les rglements de compte sont frquents. C'est tout. En outre, ce sont des rglements de compte. une dynamique fort diffrente d'attaques directes contre les autorits.
> 
> Un rglement de compte, c'est une question de discipline interne, avant tout. Chacun chez soi, et les poules seront bien gardes.....jusqu'au jour ou un gangster va piquer une poule au voisin, et l'autorit se fait  coup de flingues. C'est sanguinaire, mais a n'a rien  voir avec des gens qui iraient faire boum pour rcuprer des stocks fort limits, contre une cible dfendue par la puissance de l'tat. Les gangsters, gnralement, vitent d'attaquer l'tat directement. Ce n'est pas chez eux.


Quelle serait donc la dynamique d'attaques directes contre les autorits, dont on sait qu'elles ont lieu ?
Tu dis que les gangsters "gnralement", "vitent", d'attaquer l'tat directement, ce qui sous-entendent bien que cela arrive, et ce dont on a des preuve de leur occurrence.
Cela ne remet donc en rien en question mon discours.

De surcrot, il n'en demeure pas moins, que cela montre que les "gangsters", possdent des armes, et s'en servent, ce qui est suffisant dj  reprsenter une menace.




> En outre, quand on parle d'attaques  la bombe, encore faut-il avoir les comptences pour le faire.


Comme je l'ai dit  plusieurs reprises, c'tait une image, que ce soit une attaque  la bombe, une fusillade, ou que sais-je encore, cela ne change rien  mon discours.


J'ai quand mme l'impression de me rpter trs souvent.  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Neckara, sache que je ne te prends pas pour un con, mais pour un mec obtus et imbus de sa personne. Tu es srement trs intelligent et pointu dans ton domaine. Mais je pense que si je te rencontrais en socit, soit je te mets une baffe au bout de 5 mn (peu probable car je ne suis pas violent), soit, beaucoup plus probablement, je t'ignorerais purement et simplement.

----------


## Neckara

> @Neckara, sache que je ne te prends pas pour un con, mais pour un mec obtus et imbus de sa personne.


Je veux bien reconnatre tre ttu, mais certainement ni obtus, ni imbus.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous prenez les remarques que je formules  vos gard comme un signe que je serais imbus de ma personne.
Ce dont je parle est d'une image de vous, et non d'une image de moi-mme. J'ai d'ailleurs prcis  plusieurs reprise que je me considre tre dans la norme.

Quant au fait d'tre obtus, j'ai  plusieurs reprise, dans ce forum mme, reconnu avoir t dans l'erreur. Ne confondez pas le fait que je ne partages pas votre opinion, que je sois trs  cheval sur la rigueur, ou qu'il faille, afin de me convaincre, des preuves et des raisonnements solides, avec de l'troitesse d'esprit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je veux bien reconnatre tre ttu, mais certainement ni obtus, ni imbus.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous prenez les remarques que je formules  vos gard comme un signe que je serais imbus de ma personne.
> Ce dont je parle est d'une image de vous, et non d'une image de moi-mme. J'ai d'ailleurs prcis  plusieurs reprise que je me considre tre dans la norme.
> 
> Quant au fait d'tre obtus, j'ai  plusieurs reprise, dans ce forum mme, reconnu avoir t dans l'erreur. Ne confondez pas le fait que je ne partages pas votre opinion, que je sois trs  cheval sur la rigueur, ou qu'il faille, afin de me convaincre, des preuves et des raisonnements solides, avec de l'troitesse d'esprit.


Tu russiras srement  t'en convaincre.  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'ai d'ailleurs prcis  plusieurs reprise que je me considre tre dans la norme.


Bah comme tout le monde quoi, le mec prtentieux et/ou dbile, va rarement s'en rendre compte lui-mme et avouer qu'il l'est. 

Tu nous traites de dbiles depuis des jours, mais je te rassures, nous aussi, on se considre dans la norme, on est bien avanc comme a tiens... 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu te considre ceci ou cela ou  l'inverse, que tu ne penses pas tre ceci ou cela, que c'est effectivement vrai hein... Se juger soi-mme c'est pas forcment ce qu'il y a de plus objectif, en tous cas, c'est extrmement difficile de l'tre, et bien souvent les gens ont tendance soit  se sous-estimer, soit au contraire  se sur-estimer (tu te douteras facilement dans laquelle des deux catgories tu te trouves, toi qui est si malin). 


Je sais que tu vas encore me casser les noix car oui le nombre n'est pas un argument tout a tout a. Mais quand dans un fil donn, tu arrives  traiter de mongolien X personnes qui ont peu ou prou le mme niveau d'tude que toi et qui ont largement plus vcu que toi, que tu es le seul  le penser, et qu' l'inverse, tous les autres sont d'accord entre eux pour dire que c'est toi qui dlire, sans aller jusqu' dire qu'ils ont raison (car oui le nombre ne donne pas forcment raison), a mrite quand mme de se poser un minimum de questions, surtout quand cela arrive tous les mois voir toutes les semaines, avec Y personnes diffrentes (car oui, je passe du temps sur le forum, et j'ai rgulirement observ la mme situation, avec d'autres membres que ceux prsent dans ce fil, donc tu ne peux mme pas dire que le problme ne se situe que chez moi, Jon, Fredoche, Pierre, Paul et Jacques...).

C'est un peu facile de toujours incrimin les autres. Et ce n'est pas parce 3 fois par an, tu fais un pseudo mea culpa dans un fil o tu n'as plus d'autre choix que te t'excuser de t'tre tromp, que cela signifie que tu te remets suffisamment en question hein. Tous ici on s'est dj rgulirement excuss dans diffrents fils...


Quant  tes "mais je vous ai dj fait la remarque mais vous ne changez pas" et autres  rptition, je te rappellerai que tu n'es pas parole d'vangile, et que ce n'est pas parce que tu dcrte que untel ou untel doit faire ceci ou cela, que l'on doit considr que tu as raison et le faire, surtout quand tu es le seul  le dire. Cela reste ton opinion  toi seul, et comme on dit, les opinions, c'est comme le trou du cul, tout le monde en a...

----------


## Neckara

> Bah comme tout le monde quoi, le mec prtentieux et/ou dbile, va rarement s'en rendre compte lui-mme et avouer qu'il l'est.


tre imbus de se personne implique de se sentir suprieur aux autres,  la norme...
Cela n'a rien  voir avec le niveau rel, mais tout  voir avec le niveau ressenti.

Ainsi, indpendamment de mon niveau rel, si je ne me sens pas suprieur  la norme, je ne peux tre en consquence imbu de ma personne.




> Ce n'est pas parce que tu te considre ceci ou cela ou  l'inverse, que tu ne penses pas tre ceci ou cela, que c'est effectivement vrai hein... Se juger soi-mme c'est pas forcment ce qu'il y a de plus objectif, en tous cas, c'est extrmement difficile de l'tre, et bien souvent les gens ont tendance soit  se sous-estimer, soit au contraire  se sur-estimer (tu te douteras facilement dans laquelle des deux catgories tu te trouves, toi qui est si malin).


Rien  voir avec la conversation actuelle...

Il n'est pas question de mon niveau rel, mais de mon niveau ressenti.




> Je sais que tu vas encore me casser les noix car oui le nombre n'est pas un argument tout a tout a.


Comme toujours, tu le sais, et cela ne t'empche pas de le faire quand mme...
Tu sais que c'est un argument pourri, et pourtant tu l'utilises quand mme...


Nous avons dj eu cette conversation, et je t'ai dj bien signifier qu'il me faut des choses plus solides que cela.




> surtout quand cela arrive tous les mois voir toutes les semaines, avec Y personnes diffrentes (car oui, je passe du temps sur le forum, et j'ai rgulirement observ la mme situation, avec d'autres membres que ceux prsent dans ce fil, donc tu ne peux mme pas dire que le problme ne se situe que chez moi, Jon, Fredoche, Pierre, Paul et Jacques...).


Ne soit pas malhonnte. Il n'y a pas tant d'utilisateurs rgulirement actifs sur ce forum, ce sont souvent les mme noms qui reviennent, et tu sais trs bien qu'il y a un biais d'chantillon.




> C'est un peu facile de toujours incrimin les autres.


C'est un peu facile de rejeter de la sorte toute critique que j'ai pu formuler jusqu' prsent.




> Et ce n'est pas parce 3 fois par an, tu fais un pseudo mea culpa dans un fil o tu n'as plus d'autre choix que te t'excuser de t'tre tromp


Cela est malhonnte, je ne suis absolument pas contraint lorsque je m'excuse.
J'ai juste une honntet intellectuelle, et j'admets me tromper lorsque cela est le cas.




> Quant  tes "mais je vous ai dj fait la remarque mais vous ne changez pas" et autres  rptition, je te rappellerai que tu n'es pas parole d'vangile, et que ce n'est pas parce que tu dcrte que untel ou untel doit faire ceci ou cela, que l'on doit considr que tu as raison et le faire, surtout quand tu es le seul  le dire.


Et donc hypocritement, tu me reproches de ne pas me remettre en question alors que tu n'es mme pas prt  le faire toi-mme ?

Il n'a jamais t question d'tre parole d'vangile, mes remarques s'appuient sur des lments concrets. C'est bien facile d'ironiser pour les rejeter de manire arbitraire.
Aprs, si vous ne voulez pas dbattre, mais juste avoir raison, je ne sais pas ce que vous faites sur ce forum.



Est-ce que tu vas au moins russir  admettre que tu as rejoins une conversation, en rpondant  ct de la plaque, faisant rfrence  un concept gnral (la lgalisation) quand il tait question d'un concept prcis (une forme donne de lgalisation) ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

Ds la 1re phrase, tu prouves encore une fois que tu ne sais pas lire.




> tre imbus de se personne implique de se sentir suprieur aux autres,  la norme...
> Cela n'a rien  voir avec le niveau rel, mais tout  voir avec le niveau ressenti.


Cette phrase est en rponse  une de mes phrases  moi. Dans ma phrase  moi, vois-tu le mot imbus crit ? 

Non, il est crit prtentieux, pas imbu. C'est Jon, qui a dit qu'il te trouvait imbus de ta personne, pas moi. Tu arrives  faire le distinguo ?

De plus, tu as peut-tre le ressenti de ne pas l'tre, tu penses peut-tre sincrement et honntement ne pas tre / ne pas agir comme quelqu'un de suprieur aux autres, et je te crois volontiers, mais ton ressenti est une chose, tes paroles et ton attitude en sont deux autres... Ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne se rend pas compte de quelque chose, que cette chose n'existe pas hein. 




> Il n'est pas question de mon niveau rel, mais de mon niveau ressenti.


Ah mais moi ton ressenti, je m'en fiche, moi c'est ton niveau rel que je me prend en pleine tronche  longueur de journe, et ton niveau rel de casse-couillitude est bien rel mme si tu ne le ressens pas, je te le confirme.  ::mouarf:: 




> Tu sais que c'est un argument pourri, et pourtant tu l'utilises quand mme...


Et non toujours pas. Je n'ai pas dit "on est plusieurs donc on a forcment raison", j'ai dit que peut-tre, cela mriterait de se pencher sur la question. Tu devrais pourtant savoir ce qu'est une nuance hein.


Sur ce. C'est bientt le week-end, moi je vous laisse.

----------


## Neckara

Arrtes de rejoindre des conversations dont tu n'en comprends pas le sujet !




> Cette phrase est en rponse  une de mes phrases  moi. Dans ma phrase  moi, vois-tu le mot imbus crit ?


Je t'expliques la citation que tu cites !
Je prcise que je parlais bien du niveau ressenti, et non du niveau rel !

Et ainsi que ta rponse tait  ct de la plaque.





> De plus, tu as peut-tre le ressenti de ne pas l'tre, tu penses peut-tre sincrement et honntement ne pas tre / ne pas agir comme quelqu'un de suprieur aux autres, et je te crois volontiers, mais ton ressenti est une chose, tes paroles et ton attitude en sont deux autres... Ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne se rend pas compte de quelque chose, que cette chose n'existe pas hein.


Cela n'a rien  voir avec la conversation initiale qui est d'tre imbu de ma personne.
Tu vois, tu rejoins une conversation, en parlant de choses diffrentes, et aprs tu t'tonnes.


Par ailleurs, "prtentieux", fait grossirement rfrence au fait d'tre imbu de soit mme :



> Infatu de soi-mme ; enclin  montrer aux autres sa prtendue supriorit.


https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9P4230 




> Rendre fat (Qui est trs content de soi et le laisse voir) par la bonne opinion quon a de soi-mme et de ses mrites.


https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9I1143

Or comme je l'ai dj dit, mes remarques sont portes sur vous, et non sur moi-mme. Ce qui se base aussi sur un ressenti qu'on a de soit-mme, et non sur une ralit.



Par ailleurs, si tu veux me reprocher d'agir comme quelqu'un de suprieur aux autres, je te rpondrais encore une fois que vous n'tes pas "tous les autres".
Que vous me reprochiez d'agir comme si je vous tait suprieur serait plus juste, et de manire plus prcise, d'agir comme si je vous considrais infrieur.
Point de nuance que j'ai pourtant longuement dvelopper dans d'autres sujets.

Si j'ai peine  vous considrer comme mes gaux, c'est de part votre comportement qui me rend cette tche difficile. Il m'est en effet difficile de considrer gale e.g. une personne qui ne prends pas la peine de rechercher deux mots sur Google, quand je prends la peine de faire plusieurs recherches  chaque message, ne serait-ce que pour vrifier la dfinition de certains mots que j'utilise, pour pour m'assurer de quelques informations, parfois allant jusqu' lire des rapports d'une centaine de pages. Tu comprendras bien qu'il y a ds lors un dsquilibre de fait.

Je n'ai aucun problme  considrer gal une personne qui sort du lyce, c'est surtout une question de comportement, et surtout de faire preuve d'humilit,  ne pas croire que ses prjugs et _a priori_ valent mieux que l'tat des connaissances scientifiques sur le domaine. La plupart du temps, les informations que je sors, proviennent  minima de Wikipdia, ou de travaux de recherches dont j'ai eu vent. Ce n'est pas juste "j'ai envie que ce soit vrai, donc c'est vrai", ce sont des connaissances que je vais rechercher. Dans les autres cas, j'argumente en me basant sur ces mmes connaissances, ce  quoi vous pouvez contre-argumenter, comme l'a fait el_slapper. Et quand je n'ai rien  dire, je n'interviens pas.

 l'exception de el_slapper (que je peux considrer comme mon gal), qui ici a fait des recherches et est all rechercher des lments pour appuyer et sourcer ses propos ?
Mme Ryu2000 le fait, mais a c'est encore autre chose.  ::aie:: 

Sur la discussion sur la licence unique, pourquoi ne pas avoir tent de faire une bte estimation, mme  la bourrin, plutt que d'y aller au doigt mouill ?

Cela fait plusieurs fois que jvoque la Thorie des jeux, qui a pris le temps d'aller voir ce que c'est et de lire un peu sur ce sujet ?
Je parle beaucoup de biais, et ai mme de temps en temps donn quelques ressources, qui a pris le temps d'aller les regarder et de suivre quelques chanes Youtube du type Tronche en Biais ?
Qui a pris la peine, de retenir les diffrents biais que jvoque ? Dj que je suis forc de rpter plusieurs fois les mmes prcisions sur le contenu de mes propos (e.g. je ne parle pas de a, je parle de ceci prcisment).


Dans ces conditions, comment voulez-vous pouvoir tre considr mme comme l'gal d'un lycen curieux et de bonne volont ?
Quand on a 2-3 personnes dont les contributions principales  l'change se rsument  des injures ou des moqueries, comment voulez-vous tre considr mme comme l'gal d'un enfant de primaire, quand vous avez un comportement pire que ce qu'on pourrait y trouver ? Comment ces 2-3 personnes veulent-elles considres comme des adultes quand elles se comportent pire que des enfants ?

Ne pensez pas un seul instant pouvoir vous prtendre mon gal avec un tel comportement, ce ne serait que pure prtention. Le lycen curieux peut s'en revendiquer, pas vous, pas avec ce comportement.


EDIT: Ne prends pas tout pour toi, toutes les remarques ne te sont pas spcifiquement adresses.

----------


## fredoche

> Ne pensez pas un seul instant pouvoir vous prtendre mon gal avec un tel comportement, ce ne serait que pure prtention. Le lycen curieux peut s'en revendiquer, pas vous, pas avec ce comportement.


Non moi je te suis nettement suprieur  ::mouarf::  

Tu n'es gal qu' toi-mme neckara, et c'est dj beaucoup te concder.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

Mais comment fait-il ?





Et aprs il s'tonne qu'on ne comprenne rien

----------


## Neckara

> Mais comment fait-il ?
> 
> Et aprs il s'tonne qu'on ne comprenne rien


Ben oui, quand on a pas d'arguments  rtorquer, on s'attaque  l'orthographe...
C'est quand mme dingue qu'en rponse  la moindre critique, vous vous retrouviez oblig, en place de me prouver tord, de faire dmonstration de votre propre bassesse.


Mme en la prsence d'une faute, la phrase reste parfaitement comprhensible. Tu ne fais que profiter de l'occasion qui t'es offerte pour balancer gratuitement une petite pique sans rien apporter  la discussion. Quel comportement puril indigne d'un adulte.


Le point le plus important, reste quand mme votre esquive  tous les deux, des reproches qui sont adresss, prfrant les ignorer, que d'avoir  les admettre. Le tout en faisant exacte dmonstration de ce qui vous est reproch.

----------


## fredoche

> vous vous retrouviez oblig, en place de me prouver tord.


 ::mrgreen:: 




> Le tout en faisant exacte dmonstration de ce qui vous est reproch.


Qu'y pouvons-nous d'tre infiniment suprieurs  toi, quand bien mme tu nous le reproches  ::aie:: 

Mais je crois qu'au fil du temps ton orthographe s'amliore. Ainsi l'entreprise de t'instruire n'aura pas t vaine.

Ne nous dis pas  ::merci::  nous fmes (h ouiiii....) l encore obligs. Non pardon erreur : nous fmes las

----------


## Jipt

> Ben oui, quand on a pas d'arguments  rtorquer, on s'attaque  l'orthographe...


Je ne cherchais pas  rtorquer avec des arguments, je me posais juste une question  haute voix.

Et je rappelle que 


> en place de me prouver tord,


 n'est pas franais, pas plus que "soit mme" ou "soit-mme".




> la phrase reste parfaitement comprhensible.


 pour toi, car elle est sortie de ton cerveau, donc tu t'y retrouves.

Pour les autres c'est moins sr, et on se rappellera qu'on a dj vu des actions en justice avorter pour cause de texte mal ponctu, ce qui revient un peu au mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le royaume du Lesotho, pionnier africain du cannabis mdicinal
Le Lesotho se rve en royaume du cannabis mdical



> Nous allons devenir les producteurs du cannabis mdicinal le moins cher du monde , assure Sam Matekane, homme daffaires local qui a investi dans lusine Verve. Le Lesotho est stable, la licence dexploitation y est bon march, le cot de la main-duvre plus quabordable et les conditions climatiques sont idales. Cest le seul pays du monde dont toutes les terres sont situes  plus de 1 400 m daltitude, do son surnom de  royaume dans le ciel .


Je n'aime pas la spcialisation, au lieu que chaque pays ait ses spcialits et ne fassent rien d'autres ce serait mieux que chaque pays essai d'tre le plus autonome possible, comme a il y aurait moins de chmage, les circuits seraient beaucoup plus courts, donc on polluerait beaucoup moins. La super spcialisation pose trop de problmes, par exemple si un pays ne peut plus produire assez pendant un moment, a pnalise le monde entier.

Ce serait dommage de faire venir du cannabis qui vient d'un pays  l'intrieur de l'Afrique du Sud, alors que a pourrait tre cultiv directement en France. On pourrait viter de transporter des marchandises sur 13 000 km.
Cela dit c'est chouette que des pays d'Afrique essaient de se dvelopper.

----------


## Bubu017

Je pourrai dire que le cannabis m'a fait dcouvrir un pays. ::D: 
Sinon pour une fois je suis d'accord avec toi, si on lgalise le cannabis, j'espre que ce sera au moins de l'europen.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si on lgalise le cannabis, j'espre que ce sera au moins de l'europen.


Moi jespre surtout que la France en produira beaucoup, autant en thrapeutique qu'en rcratif.
Ce serait chouette que la France soit rput pour son cannabis comme elle est rput pour sa gastronomie, ses fromages, son vin, etc.

===
Je suis d'accord avec ce que dis l'conomiste  partir de 23 minutes :


Il faut que les pays cherchent  tre le plus autonome possible.
Avec la super spcialisation on va dans le mur. (a produit un nivellement par le bas et a pollue trop)

===
Bon sinon dans les gros mdias mainstream il y a des articles positif  propos du cannabis thrapeutique, on prpare franais  accepter l'ide :
 Jai la maladie de Crohn et depuis que je prends de lhuile de cannabis, je me sens tire daffaire 

===
Il y a des pays qui se lancent  fond dans le cannabis thrapeutique :
La Colombie se lance massivement dans la production de cannabis mdical



> Dans les serres de Clever Leaves, vtues de blouses et de gants en caoutchouc, une casquette visse sur la tte, les employes s'affairent: elles arrosent, taillent et coupent des plants de cannabis, qui atteignent gnralement une hauteur d'un mtre cinquante avant la rcolte. Les fleurs seront par la suite sches puis broyes, afin de donner une poudre qui sera transforme dans un laboratoire en huiles, en essences ou en cristaux.
> 
> Depuis 2016, le gouvernement colombien a lgalis la marijuana  des fins mdicales, et les entreprises comme Clever Leaves ( Feuilles intelligentes ) fleurissent sur le march. Avec seize hectares de plantations de cannabis dont elle entend tendre la superficie jusqu' quatre-vingt d'ici 2021, *la jeune compagnie cherche  se tailler une place sur le march mondial.*

----------


## David_g

> Bon sinon dans les gros mdias mainstream il y a des articles positif  propos du cannabis thrapeutique, on prpare franais  accepter l'ide :


Oui mais tu sais, moi je ne crois rien des gros mdias qui nous manipulent, et sont  la botte du gouvernement etc. (enfin sauf quand cela m'arrange).  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> moi je ne crois rien des gros mdias qui nous manipulent


En effet les gros mdias manipulent l'opinion de la masse, c'est pour a que des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en achetant des journaux. (l'lection de Macron est en grande partie d aux mdias de *Patrick Drahi*)
Ils vhiculent tous la mme idologie : pro UE, pro migrants, pro LGBT, pro libre-change, pro mondialisme, pro fministe hardcore, anti Trump, anti Poutine, anti Maduro, anti Assad, etc.
Il s'avre que je n'aime pas l'UE, ni le mondialisme et que je n'ai rien contre Maduro, donc je ne suis pas trop fan des mdias mainstream.
Cela dit quand ils donnent une bonne image du cannabis je ne vais pas les critiquer sur ce point, a n'aurait pas de sens...

Bon de toute faon la majorit des franais sont pour la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique. (le cannabis est efficace pour aider les patients qui souffrent de certaines maladies, le cannabis a moins d'effet secondaire que les mdicaments qu'il remplace).

Si vous voulez voir un exemple de manipulation de l'opinion publique rappelez vous de la photo d'un cadavre d'enfant sur une plage, qui a t utilis pour faire accepter plus de migrants.
Les motions sont l'ennemi de la rflexion, on rflchit moins bien quand on est triste  cause d'une photo d'enfant mort.
Donc il ne faut pas se faire avoir chaque anne par les photos de bbs palestinien tu par l'arme isralienne que des gens mettent sur Twitter, mais il ne faut pas non plus se faire avoir par les enfants migrants morts.

Les gros mdias disent tous la mme chose, ce n'est que du copier/coller, c'est difficile de rflchir en dehors du cadre impos.

----------


## virginieh

> En effet les gros mdias manipulent l'opinion de la masse, c'est pour a que des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en achetant des journaux. (l'lection de Macron est en grande partie d aux mdias de *Patrick Drahi*)
> Ils vhiculent tous la mme idologie : pro UE, pro migrants, pro LGBT, pro libre-change, pro mondialisme, pro fministe hardcore, anti Trump, anti Poutine, anti Maduro, anti Assad, etc.
> Il s'avre que je n'aime pas l'UE, ni le mondialisme et que je n'ai rien contre Maduro, donc je ne suis pas trop fan des mdias mainstream.
> Cela dit quand ils donnent une bonne image du cannabis je ne vais pas les critiquer sur ce point, a n'aurait pas de sens...


Ben si a aurait un sens pourquoi sont ils pro canabis du coup, a vaut la peine de se poser la question, non ? 
C'est a le problme avec toi, personne ne nie que les mdias (mainstream ou non) soient biaiss, ce qui est intressant c'est de voir dans quel sens ils le sont, pour quelle raison et essayer de se faire une opinion malgr leur biais, en comparant les arguments de chaque cot pour se faire sa propre opinion.
Mais c'est pas ta dmarche, quand un article ne va pas dans ton sens tu ne le lis mme pas, tu le rejettes d'office. Et quand il va dans ton sens j'ai parfois l'impression que tu ne lis pas plus que le titre, avant de le considrer comme acquis, sans prendre en compte ce qui pourrait modrer le titre  lintrieur.




> Bon de toute faon la majorit des franais sont pour la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique. (le cannabis est efficace pour aider les patients qui souffrent de certaines maladies, le cannabis a moins d'effet secondaire que les mdicaments qu'il remplace).


je suis pour qu'on ETUDIE l'usage thrapeutique du canabis, parce que le remde miracle qui permet de n'avoir aucune contre indication ni effet secondaire j'y crois pas une seconde (sachant que mme les placebos ont des effets secondaires).




> Les gros mdias disent tous la mme chose, ce n'est que du copier/coller, c'est difficile de rflchir en dehors du cadre impos.


Vu le nombre d'article que tu nous envoie  longueur de journe, on doit en tirer quoi comme conclusion ?

----------


## Invit

> Ben si a aurait un sens pourquoi sont ils pro canabis du coup, a vaut la peine de se poser la question, non ?


Je dirais que c'est btement une demande du gouvernement. Les rsultats financiers de la Californie ayant dpass toute attente, le vent a tourn, les partenaires commerciaux europens veulent leur part du gteau et sont alls toquer  la porte de l'Europe et des gouvernements, qui ont ouvert le dbat pour prendre la temprature et autoriser les dfenseurs du cannabis  s'exprimer publiquement (pas trop tt pour le coup). Ces derniers ne s'tant pas fait clouer au pilori, les mdias peuvent s'y risquer  leur tour. L'tape suivante est probablement : "Je vous ai compris" \/, le cannabis thrapeutique sera autoris tt o tard  l'chelle nationale  prix prohibitif, les partenaires commerciaux seront contents.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben si a aurait un sens pourquoi sont ils pro canabis du coup, a vaut la peine de se poser la question, non ?


Parce que le cannabis thrapeutique va arriver en France.
Jespre que ce n'est pas l'industrie pharmaceutique qui va grer 100% du truc.
Ce serait chouette que les patients puissent avoir accs  des fleurs sches.




> Mais c'est pas ta dmarche, quand un article ne va pas dans ton sens tu ne le lis mme pas, tu le rejettes d'office.


95% des articles que je lis ne vont pas dans mon sens...




> je suis pour qu'on ETUDIE l'usage thrapeutique du canabis


a a dj t tudi dans plein de pays depuis des dizaines d'annes.
Il y a plein de docteurs et de patients qui ont vu que a avait un vrai intrt dans certaines situations.
Le seul frein c'est l'industrie pharmaceutique...




> Vu le nombre d'article que tu nous envoie  longueur de journe, on doit en tirer quoi comme conclusion ?


Avant je postais souvent 3 liens contenant exactement la mme chose, pour bien montrer que Le Monde, le Figaro, Libration, Le Parisien, etc disent la mme chose sur chaque sujet.
Aujourd'hui tre journaliste c'est tre dans un bureau et recopier des articles en changeant la formule.
Les "journalistes" seront bientt remplac par des algorithmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les choses avancent un peu, mais la France est toujours trs en retard :
Les dputs planchent sur les usages du cannabis



> Cet agriculteur, favorable  un assouplissement de la lgislation, plaide pour la cration dune filire de production franaise pour le cannabis mdical et considre que la France est  la trane en Europe. *La mission se donne un an pour tudier les usages thrapeutiques, rcratifs et de bien-tre sous tous leurs aspects*, ainsi que les diffrentes rgulations existantes, un an aussi parce que cela leur permettra denjamber les lections municipales.
> 
> Nous pourrons dbroussailler ce sujet de socit sans hystrie et* prparer le terrain pour les candidats de la prochaine campagne prsidentielle*, explique Roland Lescure, prsident de la commission des affaires conomiques. Dput des Franais de ltranger, il compte bien emmener ses collgues dans sa circonscription, aux Etats-Unis et au Canada, pour *examiner les exemples concrets de dpnalisation*. Quant  Emmanuel Macron, il avait chang de pied pendant la campagne prsidentielle, en dclarant en septembre 2016 que* la lgalisation du cannabis avait une forme defficacit* pour rsoudre le problme de scurit pos par le trafic, avant dinvoquer en fvrier 2017 la tolrance zro pour lusage de stupfiants.


J'en ai rien  foutre, si Macron propose une lgalisation du cannabis rcratif bien faite, je vote pour lui au premier tour ^^ (en ralit je vais voter UPR, il ne faut pas dconner non plus).
Jespre que la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif sera dans le programme de plusieurs partis. En 2022 il serait peut-tre temps...

----------


## Ryu2000

Trafic de drogue en France : cannabis, cocanequels sont les chiffres ?



> Le cannabis prdominant 
> Cest toujours le premier march de stupfiant, avec une consommation annuelle de rsine et dherbe estime  entre 370 et 580 tonnes par an. Selon les chiffres du Service dinformation, de renseignement et danalyse stratgique sur la criminalit organise (Sirasco), quelque 100 tonnes de cannabis ont t saisies en 2018 soit une augmentation de 18% par rapport  2017.
> 
> Les routes du trafic partent quasi exclusivement du Maroc en passant par lEspagne. Les services antidrogue sont galement confronts au dveloppement de la production locale, avec la hausse de la consommation dherbe de cannabis. 137 074 plants ont t saisis en 2017 (+8%). Les pouvoirs publics sinquitent en outre de laccroissement de la teneur en THC de la rsine avec des consquences nfastes sur la sant.
> 
> En juillet, le secrtaire dtat Laurent Nuez avait point cette hausse pour carter lhypothse dune lgalisation du produit. "Les pays qui ont lgalis le cannabis proposent un taux de THC trs faible, de lordre de 7 %, alors que dans les rseaux on trouve des taux  2930 %. On pense donc que finalement le cannabis illgal continuerait de se vendre en masse", avait-il soulign.


Je comprend pas le dlire de ne pas proposer lgalement de l'herbe et de la rsine avec un taux de THC suprieur  7%.
 Amsterdam il y a du hash extrait avec la technologie ice-o-lator, le taux de THC est beaucoup plus lev et c'est lgal d'en acheter.
Si vous voulez tuer le trafic il faut juste proposer lgalement de l'herbe avec un taux de THC lev  bas prix, ce n'est pas compliqu...

Lgalement en France on peut acheter du Rhum  55 et de lAbsinthe  69, donc pourquoi pas du cannabis  18% de THC ?

J'imagine que l'tat a ajout 3,5 milliards d'euro au PIB 2018 grce  l'estimation du chiffre d'affaire des trafics de stupfiants.

----------


## Ryu2000

Drogue : histoire du cannabis en France, devenu premier pays consommateur en Europe



> En France, c'est le cannabis qui est la premire drogue consomme, avec 30 tonnes en moyenne par mois, et une augmentation des saisies de 18% en un an. *Le pays est mme devenu le premier consommateur europen.*
> 
> Ds les annes 1960, le cannabis est apparu  la suite de l'mergence du mouvement hippie. Fumer tait alors un acte militant. En 1969, des reportages faisaient tat de la lutte contre des champs de culture dans les banlieues ouvrires du nord de Paris, ainsi que dans le Limousin, avec des producteurs masqus. Sur les plateaux de tlvision, Daniel Cohn-Bendit vantait "les petits gteaux au hasch". *En 1977, un addictologue prnait quant  lui l'aide aux consommateurs plutt que la rpression systmatique.*


La France est en Europe le pays avec la rglementation la plus dure contre le cannabis et c'est galement le plus gros consommateur.
Bon par contre Daniel Cohn-Bendit disait bien de la merde  la TV "Vous savez quand une petite fille de 5 ans commence  vous dshabiller c'est fantastique".

Est-ce que l'INA a fait disparatre les propos de Daniel Cohn-Bendit sur la sexualit des enfants ?



> Le passage en question est celui de lmission Apostrophes diffuse le 23 avril 1982. Le soixante-huitard y dfend une libration sexuelle qui flirte avec une dfense de la pdophilie. Cohn-Bendit y lance notamment :
> 
> Vous savez que la sexualit dun gosse cest absolument fantastique. Faut tre honnte srieux. Moi jai travaill avec des gosses qui avaient entre 4 et 6 ans. Ben vous savez quand une petite fille de 5 ans, 5 ans et demi commence  vous dshabiller, cest fantastique parce que cest un jeu rotico-maniaque.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon par contre Daniel Cohn-Bendit disait bien de la merde  la TV "Vous savez quand une petite fille de 5 ans commence  vous dshabiller c'est fantastique".
> 
> Est-ce que l'INA a fait disparatre les propos de Daniel Cohn-Bendit sur la sexualit des enfants ?


Mais qu'est-ce que a vient foutre l ? C'est quoi le rapport ? 

C'est usant...

----------


## fredoche

bah que Cohn-bendit disait de la merde en parlant du shit... C'est une traduction en quelque sorte  ::mouarf:: 

Le cannabis n'est pas apparu avec le mouvement hippie, un  des anctres de la SEITA s'appelait la Rgie des *kifs* et des tabacs. Et c'tait un monopole d'tat videmment.
De toute faon soit c'est interdit, soit c'est l'tat le parrain, comme dans toute mafia qui se respecte.

Oh tiens le Maroc 1er fournisseur de la France, cest tonnant non ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le cannabis n'est pas apparu avec le mouvement hippie, un  des anctres de la SEITA s'appelait la Rgie des *kifs* et des tabacs.


Disons que le mouvement hippie a "dmocratis" un peu plus la chose en occident. 

Mais mme avant l'anctre de la SEITA ou que cela soit gr par n'importe quel tat ou entreprise, il y a des pays o c'est utilis depuis des millnaires, notamment pour des rites religieux.

Typiquement en Inde, on en trouve des traces vers -2000/-1500 avant JC (priode vdique), et Hrodote crivait dj  ce propos dans des rituels Scythes entre le 5me et le 2me sicle avant JC. En Chine, on trouve des traces dans des textes mdicaux datant du 1er sicle aprs JC, on a des traces de textes ou autres galement chez les celtes et les vikings, etc. etc.

Bref, a fait 4000 ans voir plus que tout le monde  travers le globe se colle des joints, se fait des infusions, des bains de vapeurs, ou le bouffe, et l'espce humaine est toujours l.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais qu'est-ce que a vient foutre l ?


L'article parle des gteaux au hash de Cohn Bendit, le gars en parle dans Apostrophes d'Antenne 2 le 23/04/1982.
Il dit Les petits gteaux au Hash, ah fantastique, d'ailleurs j'en ai pris un soir, fantastique je vous dis, moi je me sens en forme, dcontract et juste aprs c'est L je travaille avec des gosses et a drape.
Si aujourd'hui Cohn Bendit pouvait se trouver dans l'autre quipe (ceux qui sont contre la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif) ce serait bien, parce que ce n'est pas un soutien qu'on a envie d'avoir, c'est un peu comme tre soutenu par le KKK.
Cohn Bendit vhicule une mauvaise image et a fait chier qu'on associe son nom  la lgalisation du cannabis.

===
Scandale des stups : Libration  la barre



> Plus de trois ans aprs nos premires rvlations, le 23 mai 2016, Libration sapprte  comparatre devant la justice. Notre journaliste, Emmanuel Fansten, est poursuivi en diffamation par le commissaire Franois Thierry pour avoir notamment crit que ce dernier, alors patron de lOffice des stups, avait *laiss entrer en France plusieurs dizaines de tonnes de cannabis avec la complicit dun des plus gros trafiquants europens, recrut par ses soins*. Nous prcisions alors que le trafiquant en question, Sophiane Hambli, avait *bnfici dune remise de peine exceptionnelle grce  sa nouvelle avocate qui nest autre que la compagne de Franois Thierry*.
> 
> Lex-directeur de la rdaction de Libration Johan Hufnagel est aussi renvoy devant le tribunal pour un ditorial intitul Complaisance ou incomptence ? dans lequel il dnonait *un systme qui implique les plus hautes autorits de la lutte contre le trafic de stupfiants, un systme qui nest rien dautre quune filire de trafic de drogue de trs grande envergure*. Avant de sinterroger : *Comment un tel trafic de stupfiants a-t-il pu se monter au nez et  la barbe de la hirarchie, des magistrats, des politiques et des premiers flics de France, de Guant  Cazeneuve ?* Comme la loi ly autorise, Franois Thierry a fait citer trois anciens hauts responsables policiers comme tmoins. Ce procs sera loccasion de justifier nos rvlations.


Je pense qu'il existe des liens entre des gros trafiquants et des gros politiciens.
Un peu comme a :
Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause
Bon aprs que t'es dans le bon rseau, tu peux faire disparatre des preuves...

==============
Edit :
Scandale des stups : une rforme pour tourner la page des affaires judiciaires



> Pendant plus de cinq ans, sous couvert de renseignement criminel, *lOffice central des stups a permis  un trafiquant dimporter des dizaines de tonnes de drogue*, dont seule une infime partie tait intercepte.
> 
> Cest le scandale qui a entran la refonte du systme. Le 17 octobre 2015, les agents des douanes dcouvrent 7,1 tonnes de cannabis dans des camionnettes gares boulevard Exelmans, dans le XVIe arrondissement de Paris. *La drogue vient dtre stocke l par Sophiane Hambli, un des plus gros trafiquants franais, qui nest autre que le principal indic du patron de lOffice central des stups (Ocrtis), Franois Thierry.* La rvlation brutale de leur pacte faustien provoque un scandale majeur, qui va brouiller durablement les relations entre policiers et magistrats. Quatre ans et quinze mises en examen plus tard, dont celle de *Franois Thierry pour complicit de trafic international de stupfiants*, le dossier est toujours en cours dinstruction  Bordeaux, o il a t dpays.


a doit tre pratique d'avoir l'aide des stups quand t'es un trafiquant de drogue.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un mdicament  base de cannabis obtient son autorisation de mise sur le march



> Alors que lAgence du mdicament a donn son feu vert en juin  une exprimentation du cannabis thrapeutique en France, un mdicament*  base de cannabidiol* vient d'obtenir son autorisation de mise sur le march en Europe. Il est destin  traiter les patients atteints de deux pilepsies infantiles svres et pharmacorsistantes, les syndromes de Lennox-Gastaut et de Dravet.
> (...)
> La commercialisation  grand chelle du mdicament risque cependant d'attendre. Aucun accord sur son prix n'a encore t trouv entre le laboratoire et les autorits de sant. C'est galement le cas du Sativex, premier mdicament  base de cannabis. Indiqu contre les raideurs et contractions musculaires (spasticit) de la sclrose en plaques, il dispose de son AMM depuis 2014 mais n'est toujours pas commercialis, faute de s'tre vu attribuer un prix.


Le cannabidiol (CBD) est un cannabinode prsent dans le cannabis (comme THC, CBN, CBC, CBL, CBV, THCV, CBDV, CBGV, CBGM).

Au pire les patients peuvent essayer de cultiver des varits de cannabis CBD chez eux, si le taux de THC est infrieur  0,2% a doit tre lgal, ou alors il y a un vide juridique.
C'est peut-tre illgal mais a peut passer avec de la chance :
Malade du cancer, il fumait du cannabis pour soulager ses douleurs : la justice le dispense de peine



> Lopration puis les sances de rayon qui lui ont abm un poumon, ont provoqu de fortes douleurs. Le cannabis le soulageait :  Je fumais un  cinq joints par jour suivant les crises de douleur , a t-il expliqu aux juges.  Javais conscience que ce ntait pas lgal mais le cannabis, a me pose, a me dtend plus que la morphine. Je ne mettais personne en danger. En arrtant de cultiver, je suis retourn sur la morphine. Cest une horreur .
> (...)
> Le Bourbonnais ne paiera pas les 100 euros d'amende. Les juges l'ont dispens de peine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bretagne. Redon, futur eldorado pour le cannabis thrapeutique ?



> Redon agglomration ne veut pas passer  ct de la rue vers ce nouvel or vert. Des contacts sont pris pour dvelopper la filire pour la culture et lextraction  destination du milieu mdical. Le cannabidiol extrait est utilis pour contrer la douleur.
> (...)
>  Le ministre autorise dsormais lextraction du cannabidiol, utilis en milieu mdical pour ses proprits anti-douleurs. Cest une piste  ne pas ngliger 
>  On a des surfaces agricoles pour le faire. On travaille sur le dossier. Plusieurs industriels sont intresss pour la partie chimie, explique Jean-Franois Mary. Nous avons aussi des contacts avec des parlementaires pour faire avancer la lgislation.


C'est un projet pour extraire chimiquement un seul cannabinode (cannabidiol/CBD), donc je ne suis pas ultra fan, mais c'est un dbut.

----------


## fredoche

Ryu 
toi qui nous distribue allgrement des articles toujours en faveur du cannabis, tu n'as pas pu passer  cot de celui-ci :
https://www.franceinter.fr/avis-aux-...dant-13-heures

Nous attendons avec impatience ton analyse objective de cette tude  :;): 

Quand au cancreux, cela m'amne 2 rflexions: quand est-ce que l'on arrtera de condamner des gens pour des pratiques qui ne nuisent qu' eux-mmes : encore une belle illustration de notre devise rpublicaine "Libert-galit-Fraternit". Plus c'est crit et moins c'est appliqu videmment

Ensuite tu as un cancer des poumons et tu te mets 5 joints par jour, quand on sait qu'un joint est  peu prs aussi nocif que 5  7 cigarettes du fait du tabac et des goudrons en surplus, du fait d'avaler plus profondment et plus longtemps la fume. Celui-l est con comme un manche  balai. Je vois pas de quoi la justice se mle, il se condamne tout seul, et bien plus lourdement.
Si a se trouve en plus il a cette maladie d'avoir toujours fum du cannabis

----------


## Invit

> Ensuite tu as un cancer des poumons et tu te mets 5 joints par jour, quand on sait qu'un joint est  peu prs aussi nocif que 5  7 cigarettes du fait du tabac et des goudrons en surplus, du fait d'avaler plus profondment et plus longtemps la fume. Celui-l est con comme un manche  balai. Je vois pas de quoi la justice se mle, il se condamne tout seul, et bien plus lourdement.
> Si a se trouve en plus il a cette maladie d'avoir toujours fum du cannabis


Tu condamnes un peu vite je trouve Je ne crois pas qu'il ait un cancer du poumon (du moins, ce n'est pas dit dans l'article). Ensuite, il ne dit pas qu'il espre se gurir en fumant des joints, il dit qu'il n'en pouvait plus de la douleur et que le cannabis le soulageait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous attendons avec impatience ton analyse objective de cette tude


Le cannabis augmenterait de 11% le temps de raction mme 8h aprs ? Je n'y crois pas trop...
Toutes les tudes ne sont pas correctes.
Et au pire il suffit que les consommateurs augmentent les distances de scurits pour compenser (c'est ce qu'a dit mon professeur de physique au collge  propos de l'alcool ^^, j'ai aussi eu un prof d'SVT qui disait que le prservatif enlevait tout le plaisir, ah putain la belle poque !).
Je ne pense que pas ces hypothtique 11% de temps de raction soit la cause de beaucoup d'accidents... 8h aprs a parait gros quand mme.

Ce qui est dangereux c'est l'alcool, parce que a fait prendre des risques, alors que celui qui conduit 8h aprs avoir consomm du cannabis, va tre plus pos. (il ne faut surtout pas mlanger les 2 produits par contre)




> Ensuite tu as un cancer des poumons et tu te mets 5 joints par jour


a je l'ai dj expliqu, les malades ne fument pas des joints ils utilisent d'autres techniques (ils peuvent le manger par exemple).
Mais gnralement c'est cette technologie qui est utilis :


Effectivement plus la temprature est lev plus c'est dangereux :





> quand on sait qu'un joint est  peu prs aussi nocif que 5  7 cigarettes du fait du tabac et des goudrons en surplus


L'histoire des 5 cigarettes c'est du bullshit, a dpend du produit, alors en effet le rsine marocaine coup par 15 dealers, c'est du pneu.
Mais l'herbe du petit producteur franais bio ce n'est pas la mme chose.

Les malades devraient viter le tabac...
Perso je suis plus intress par le cannabis rcratif que le cannabis thrapeutique, parce que je suis en excellente sant, bon aprs les gens auront toujours la possibilit de de s'arranger avec un docteur pour une ordonnance mais a fait chier...
Enfin ce qui m'intresse vraiment ce serait la culture, aujourd'hui on ne peut pas essayer parce que les condamnations sont ultra lourde.
Quand on pourra cultiver pour vendre, a va tre chouette  :;):  (quand mon entreprise sera lanc plus jamais je ne viendrais dans ce forum, j'aurais des choses plus intressantes  faire ^^).

----------


## fredoche

> Tu condamnes un peu vite je trouve Je ne crois pas qu'il ait un cancer du poumon (du moins, ce n'est pas dit dans l'article). Ensuite, il ne dit pas qu'il espre se gurir en fumant des joints, il dit qu'il n'en pouvait plus de la douleur et que le cannabis le soulageait.


Tu as raison, j'ai relu, et il a un mlanome. C'est un cancer de la peau

Donc c'est moi qui suis con  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le cannabis augmenterait de 11% le temps de raction mme 8h aprs ? Je n'y crois pas trop...
> Toutes les tudes ne sont pas correctes.


Oui on sait, il n'y a que les tudes qui vont dans ton sens qui sont vraies...





> *Perso je suis plus intress par le cannabis rcratif que le cannabis thrapeutique*, parce que je suis en excellente sant, bon aprs les gens auront toujours la possibilit de de s'arranger avec un docteur pour une ordonnance mais a fait chier...


Ce qui aprs toutes ces annes, reste un mystre pour tout le monde, puisque soit-disant tu ne consommes pas... 





> (quand mon entreprise sera lanc plus jamais je ne viendrais dans ce forum, j'aurais des choses plus intressantes  faire ^^).


Rien que pour cela, la lgalisation vaut le coup.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui aprs toutes ces annes, reste un mystre pour tout le monde


Il y a trs longtemps j'ai vu de vidos de culture indoor et j'aimerais beaucoup que a devienne mon mtier.
Quand ce sera lgal je pourrais cultiver des varits avec peu de THC pour les vendre  l'industrie pharmaceutique mais je prfrerais vendre  d'autres groupes et avoir plus de liberts.




> Rien que pour cela, la lgalisation vaut le coup.


Exactement.

Mais les lois dans ce domaine voluent lentement en France, donc je ne suis pas prt de crer mon entreprise... Ou alors il faudrait changer de pays, dans certains tats des USA ou au Canada a doit tre jouable. Mais bon on ne crer par son entreprise dans un pays tranger comme a...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il y a trs longtemps j'ai vu de vidos de culture indoor et j'aimerais beaucoup que a devienne mon mtier.
> Quand ce sera lgal je pourrais cultiver des varits avec peu de THC pour les vendre  l'industrie pharmaceutique mais je prfrerais vendre  d'autres groupes et avoir plus de liberts.


Cela reste tout autant un mystre. Si tu ne consommes pas, pourquoi absolument vouloir cultiver du cannabis ? Et surtout pourquoi t'tre dj renseign  l'poque ? 

Si ton kiff, c'est de cultiver quelque chose par toi-mme, (en indoor ou pas d'ailleurs), il y a des tas d'autres choses que tu peux cultiver hein...





> Mais les lois dans ce domaine voluent lentement en France, donc je ne suis pas prt de crer mon entreprise... Ou alors il faudrait changer de pays, dans certains tats des USA ou au Canada a doit tre jouable. Mais bon on ne crer par son entreprise dans un pays tranger comme a...


Quand on veut on peut, c'est juste que tu ne fais aucun effort. Aprs oui, cela demande des dmarches, mais c'est pareil en France, tu ne montes pas une entreprise en claquant des doigts.

Des franais qui montent leur entreprise au USA ou ailleurs, il y en a pleins. Faut sauter le pas !  :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si ton kiff, c'est de cultiver quelque chose par toi-mme, (en indoor ou pas d'ailleurs), il y a des tas d'autres choses que tu peux cultiver hein...


Non mais a ce sera particulirement rentable.




> Faut sauter le pas !


La flemme.
C'est vraiment quand ce sera possible en France que je passerai outre ma phobie administrative, au bout d'un temps je pourrai embaucher quelqu'un pour grer le ct administratif.

Enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet. C'est priv. Jespre que la lgalisation sera fait correctement en France et a n'arrivera peut-tre jamais. Le pouvoir doit avoir intrt  ce que ce soit illgal. Il doit y avoir des connexion entre politiciens et trafiquants de drogues.

----------


## Ryu2000

LA FRANCE DEVRAIT EXPRIMENTER LUSAGE MDICAL DU CANNABIS



> De nombreuses revues scientifiques internationales attestent des effets bnfiques de certaines molcules issues de cette plante (*CBD et THC notamment*), dans de nombreuses pathologies telles que la sclrose en plaques, lpilepsie, ou dans le cas de certaines douleurs chroniques notamment neuropathiques ou deffets indsirables des chimiothrapies ou trithrapies. Les produits devraient tre dlivrs en pharmacie hospitalire, *puis en pharmacie traditionnelle sous forme d'huiles, de tisanes, galement des fleurs sches de cannabis.* Cet amendement doit dsormais tre discut dans lhmicycle de lAssemble la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lui il n'est probablement pas pour la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif :
Un dput supplant LaREM mis en examen dans une affaire de trafic de drogue international



> Dput supplant, cadre local de la majorit prsidentielle et... poursuivi dans une affaire de trafic de drogue international. Moussa Ouarouss, dput supplant des Yvelines (LREM) a t mis en examen pour importation, transport et dtention de produits stupfiants en bande organise et association de malfaiteurs, dans le cadre d'une enqute portant sur un trafic de stupfiants entre le Maroc et la France, rapporte l'AFP.


Au Maroc ils produisent beaucoup de rsine et une partie de cette rsine se retrouve en France...

a rappelle un peu a :
Evasion fiscale : 17 personnes plaident coupable dont l'ex-lue EELV Florence Lamblin



> Opration "Virus". Au cur de cette affaire, baptise opration "Virus" par les enquteurs, les frres El Maleh, *des financiers d'origine marocaine implants  Paris et  Genve*, "vritables professionnels de l'ingnierie financire", accuss d'avoir mont un vaste systme pour blanchir plusieurs millions d'euros provenant du trafic de cannabis. Le systme tait parfaitement rd : des "col blancs" franais, dtenteurs de comptes cachs en Suisse, souhaitaient rapatrier discrtement leur argent en France.
> 
> *Florence Lamblin parmi les accuss. Un des frres El Maleh leur remettait alors en main propre  Paris des enveloppes contenant des espces provenant du trafic de drogue.* Un autre, travaillant chez HSBC en Suisse, dbitait leur compte du mme montant et transfrait cet argent, via des socits-crans, sur des comptes  l'tranger  destination des trafiquants de drogue. Parmi les "cols blancs", des chefs d'entreprise, des professions librales et Florence Lamblin, maire adjointe EELV du 13e arrondissement de Paris.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une nouvelle en rapport avec ce topic aujourd'hui.
Cannabis: Gabriel Attal estime que le sujet "mrite un vrai dbat"



> Le secrtaire d'tat charg de la jeunesse et des associations s'exprimait au lendemain de l'ouverture d'une mission d'information parlementaire sur le stupfiant  l'Assemble nationale.
> La lgislation encadrant l'usage et la consommation du cannabis en France va-t-elle tre amene  voluer? Une mission d'information parlementaire sur le produit en question a t ouverte  l'Assemble nationale mardi. Une initiative prise pour "dpassionner" le dbat, qui suscite rgulirement la controverse en France.
> 
> "Je pense que a mrite un vrai dbat. On est un des pays les plus rpressifs et en mme temps o les jeunes fument le plus", a exprim Gabriel Attal, invit ce mardi de BFMTV-RMC. "Je me rjouis qu'il y ait une mission parlementaire qui en parle  l'Assemble nationale parce qu'il faut poser tous les sujets", a ajout le secrtaire d'tat charg de la jeunesse et des associations.
> 
> *Toutefois, la mission n'aboutira pas forcment sur la lgalisation de la substance*,  ce jour classe parmi les stupfiants.


Cannabis: des dputs lancent une mission pour "dpassionner" le dbat



> Selon lui, "il faudra sortir du dogme car on a refus toute volution pendant des annes", tout en assurant que *l'objectif des travaux n'tait pas d'aboutir  une "lgalisation totale".*
> 
> La mission, dont le travail sera ax autour de trois grands usages du cannabis - thrapeutique, rcratif et pour le "bien-tre" - tudiera galement la situation  l'tranger, et notamment aux Etats-Unis o plusieurs Etats ont franchi le pas de la lgalisation.


La lgalisation totale ne sera peut-tre pas pour cette fois si, mais a va peut-tre avancer un petit peu quand mme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Pour rappel, la France est dj un trs mauvais lve en terme de scurit routire :

> le problme du tlphone au volant
> le problme des stupfiants
> le problme de l'alcool
> les trs grands excs de vitesses + de 30 / 40 km/h
> les nouveaux comportements dangereux des cyclistes, trottinettes , engins  roues lectriques et les pitons en ville ...
> le problme des "nouvelles" drogues, genre les cartouches d'azote comprimes pour la chantilly ...
> l'tat des chausses qui devient proccupant

En terme de scurit routire , on prfre emmerder les franais en :

> installant des radars fixes : 50 % des excs de vitesses font moins de 5 km/h , vu comme des piges  automobilistes
> le fouillis ambiant avec les changements de vitesse d'une localit  l'autre 80/90 , entre les dpartementales, nationales, mtropolitaines c'est au bon vouloir de chaque collectivit ... Bonjour la cohrence et la comprhension sur les longs trajets !
> les voitures radars : concds les radars est bien la dernire connerie  faire , en cas de litiges on va encore emmerder l'automobiliste de bonne foi ...
> l'implantation anarchique des radars cre du stress chez les franais ... on le voit bien avec la politique des radars feux rouges et des coups de freins intempestif ... Les accidents sont moins grave, mais ont lieu avant les radars ... Il n'est plus rare de voir des voitures se tamponner  proximit des nouveaux radars feux rouge, sur Lille et ces environs. Les conducteurs sont "surpris". 
> les franais ont le nez sur le compteur et non plu sur la route , les panneaux et les passages pitons ...

Qu'on s'occupe dj de rgler les premiers problmes, qu'on lgalise le cannabis pour la mdecine soit. Mais qu'on n'ajoute pas de problme aux problmes dj existant . Aprs on va " s'tonner " que le nombre d'accident ne baisse pas  ::?: 

Plusieurs liens vocateurs :

https://www.securite-routiere.gouv.f...ypes-de-radars
https://www.radars-auto.com/info-radars/
https://www.radars-auto.com/actualit...et-5-km-h-1278
https://www.liguedesconducteurs.org/...QXvVJH2PTnvmdc
https://www.bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/vi...e-1169882.html
http://www.conseil-etat.fr/Actualite...male-autorisee
http://www.securite-routiere.gouv.fr...e-90-a-80-km-h
https://www.rtl.fr/actu/debats-socie...ion-7793630278
https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...onomie-1264476
https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/269...repasser-90kmh
http://www.auto-moto.com/actualite/s...-h-164631.html https://www.lepoint.fr/automobile/se...179834_657.php

Qu'on arrte d'emmerder l'automobiliste moyen qui va travailler ou va tudier ... Que l'tat prenne ces responsabilits et traque les vrais problmes.

----------


## Neckara

> > installant des radars fixes : 50 % des excs de vitesses font moins de 5 km/h


Il n'y a pas justement une marge d'au moins 5km/h sur les radars, notamment pour pallier imprcision de la mesure ?





> > l'implantation anarchique des radars cre du stress chez les franais ... on le voit bien avec la politique des radars feux rouges et des coups de freins intempestif ... Les accidents sont moins grave, mais ont lieu avant les radars ... Il n'est plus rare de voir des voitures se tamponner  proximit des nouveaux radars feux rouge, sur Lille et ces environs. Les conducteurs sont "surpris".


Je veux pas tre mchant, mais cela ne gnre du stress / coups de freins que chez ceux qui conduisent comme un pied. De plus, si celui qui suit derrire le fait  une vitesse raisonnable, mme si le conducteur devant freine pour retourner  une vitesse correcte, a ne devrait pas poser problme.

Le pire c'est que les radars sont signals  l'avance, donc pour la "surprise"


Il faudrait retirer le permis  ces conducteurs du dimanche.

----------


## benjani13

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Pour rappel, la France est dj un trs mauvais lve en terme de scurit routire :
> 
> [...]
> 
> Qu'on s'occupe dj de rgler les premiers problmes, qu'on lgalise le cannabis pour la mdecine soit. Mais qu'on n'ajoute pas de problme aux problmes dj existant . Aprs on va " s'tonner " que le nombre d'accident ne baisse pas 
> .


My two cents : Souvent, comme il me semble ici, on pose ce dbat de la lgalisation en laissant penser que la consommation dmarrerait  partir de cette lgalisation. Or, la consommation est dj massive. Est-ce que la lgalisation, qui permettrait de faire de la prvention beaucoup plus large, ne permettrai pas au contraire de rduire ces comportements dangereux?

Je n'ai pas d'lment de rponse j'apporte juste une ide au dbat. Il faudrait regarder l'quivalent pour la prvention contre l'alcool au volant. Personnellement j'ai l'impression que la prise de conscience a t trs forte de ce ct l, du moins de ce que j'ai connu. J'ai finit mes tudes y a pas si longtemps que a et dans les soire tudiantes, o on venait pour se dchirer la tronche  outrance, tout le monde s'organisait pour ne pas prendre la voiture. Une sensibilisation aussi efficace peut tre fait sur le cannabis. Mais est-ce possible tant que le produit est illgal?

----------


## Jipt

> tout le monde s'organisait pour ne pas prendre la voiture.


Peur des flics ou relle peur des dangers de l'abus d'alcool ?

----------


## benjani13

> Peur des flics ou relle peur des dangers de l'abus d'alcool ?


Peur des dangers. Pour moi tout le monde avait intgr qu'on conduit pas aprs avoir bu. Aprs c'tait en banlieue parisienne, o il y a possibilit de prendre des transports en communs pour aller dans un bar sur Paris et revenir. Mais dans tous les cas les soire finissaient  des heures o il n'y avait plus de transports en commun et tout le monde dormait sur place.

----------


## captain_mich

Tu me fais bien marrer Ryu, merci.




> Il y a trs longtemps j'ai vu de vidos de culture indoor et j'aimerais beaucoup que a devienne mon mtier.
> Quand ce sera lgal je pourrais cultiver des varits avec peu de THC pour les vendre  l'industrie pharmaceutique mais je prfrerais vendre  d'autres groupes et avoir plus de liberts.





> La flemme.



On ne s'improvise pas horticulteur professionnel comme a. Il y a des centaines ou milliers de gars rompus  la pratique qui n'attendent eux-aussi que le changement de lgislation.
D'ailleurs, si la vente est autoris, ce n'est pas dit que la culture le sera (genre, l'tat attribuera une licence  certaines entreprises spcifiques, avec des garantis, etc)
Et puis "revendre  l'industrie phama", oui, la marmotte, tout a, tu crois qu'avec tes maigres kilo rcolts en 6 mois tu intresseras les industriels ?

Et sinon, tu as vu la vague d'ouverture de magasins de vapoteuses, et combien n'ont pas dur 1 an ? je parie que a sera la mme chose avec les coffee shop.




> Non mais a ce sera particulirement rentable.


Tu crois a ? N'oublie pas que ce sera tax comme le tabac, et que l on parle d'entreprise lgale, donc tu devras payer les impts. (bah oui, les pieds que tu as dans ton placard/jardin,  la revente, c'est tout bnef', pas dans un commerce)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'on s'occupe dj de rgler les premiers problmes, qu'on lgalise le cannabis pour la mdecine soit. Mais qu'on n'ajoute pas de problme aux problmes dj existant . Aprs on va " s'tonner " que le nombre d'accident ne baisse pas


Si le cannabis rcratif tait lgaliser sa consommation n'augmenterait pas forcment.
Le cannabis ce n'est pas un produit qui motive  prendre sa voiture et faire des excs de vitesse... (ce n'est pas l'alcool) Il faudra instaurer une limite lgale, comme les 0,5g d'alcool/L de sang.




> Qu'on arrte d'emmerder l'automobiliste moyen qui va travailler ou va tudier ...


Les automobilistes rapportent beaucoup  l'tat, avec les taxes sur le carburant et les infractions (je crois que maintenant des entreprises prives peuvent flasher, et je crois aussi qu'il y a des camras qui peuvent voir les feux grills, les distances de scurit non respectes, les automobilistes qui tlphonent ou qui ne portent pas leur ceinture).

Les causes des accidents sont : vitesse, alcool, tlphone.
71 morts sur les routes de Loire-Atlantique en 2019, le prfet lance un cri d'alarme



> *Dans un cas sur cinq c'est la vitesse*. D'ailleurs la gendarmerie note un impressionnant relchement des comportements avec une hausse de 81% des excs suprieurs  40 km/h  (de 650  1176) et une hausse de 76% des excs suprieurs  50 km/h (de 232  409). *Dans 15% des accidents mortels, c'est l'alcool qui est en cause*; les dpistages raliss en zone police montrent qu'une personne contrle sur six est alcoolise.* L'usage des tlphones portables au volant est une autre cause; cela multiplie par trois le risque d'avoir un accident au volant en agglomration.* D'ailleurs la prfecture constate une explosion des tus sur la seule ville de Nantes, de 2018  2019 on passe de 8  21 morts c'est presque le triple.





> Peur des flics ou relle peur des dangers de l'abus d'alcool ?


L'alcool augmente les chances d'accidents et ton assurance ne fonctionnera pas, donc il y a de quoi avoir peur. Mais c'est vrai que les gens ont surtout peur de perdre leur permis, ce qui est con parce que le plus grave qui puisse arriver c'est de causer un accident.




> On ne s'improvise pas horticulteur professionnel comme a. Il y a des centaines ou milliers de gars rompus  la pratique qui n'attendent eux-aussi que le changement de lgislation.


Ben coutez, quand la culture de cannabis rcratif sera lgale en France, je me lancerai et peut-tre que ce sera un chec, que je perdrai tout mon argent et que je me retrouverai ruin. Mais tant pis au moins j'aurais essay. Ce sera toujours mieux que de bosser dans un bureau. On a le droit d'avoir un rve et de le foirer.




> tu crois qu'avec tes maigres kilo rcolts en 6 mois tu intresseras les industriels ?


Parfois dans des grands magasins il y a des articles produits par des petits producteurs, donc il y a peut-tre moyen de faire partie d'une cooprative de plein de petits producteurs qui fournissent des pharmacies, mme si c'est plus probable que des normes entreprises fournissent pour les pharmacies.

Au pire quand ce sera le cannabis rcratif, il y aura moyen de survivre en tant un petit producteur, comme a peut le faire pour le vin ou d'autres alcools. Aprs c'est vrai qu'avec les charges, les taxes, les impts, les investissements, il va falloir produire beaucoup pour survivre, et a peut foirer pour un rien, bon dj il y a les carences et les excs de nutriments, les maladies, il y a l'histoire de la pompe  eau qui foire dans un systme hydro, mais il y a surtout les araignes rouges qui se pointent si il fait  peine trop chaud et l c'est la crise.




> N'oublie pas que ce sera tax comme le tabac


Si on veut tuer le trafic il faut que le cannabis lgal soit moins cher que le cannabis illgal pendant des annes. Donc pendant 10 ans il faudrait qu'un gramme de fleur cote 4 TTC, on connatra la varit, le mode de production, la concentration en THC, donc le consommateur prfrera acheter a et en plus ce sera moins cher que l'offre illgal. *Les taxes sur le cannabis rcratif doivent tre trs faible au dbut*, sinon les gens continueront d'aller vers l'offre illgale.

Bon aprs le gouvernement n'est pas trs chaud pour arrter le trafic de cannabis parce que a fait vivre plein de jeunes dans les cits.
Bouches-du-Rhne : Des dealers de Martigues versent 50 euros aux habitants du quartier pour ne pas perturber le trafic
Lgalisation du cannabis : les dealers de Toulouse n'en veulent pas




> Et sinon, tu as vu la vague d'ouverture de magasins de vapoteuses, et combien n'ont pas dur 1 an ? je parie que a sera la mme chose avec les coffee shop.


Si a ferme c'est  cause du flou juridique.
Cannabis CBD : un an aprs, o en est-on ?
La bonne faon de lgaliser le cannabis rcratif c'est de dire : vous pouvez cultiver n'importe quelle varit, vous pouvez crer n'importe quelle varit, vous pouvez vendre les fleurs et la rsine. Ce serait un bon dbut. Si ceux qui nous gouvernent ne sont pas trop con a finira par arriver. (jespre que a prendra moins de 20 ans par contre)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis "revendre  l'industrie phama"


Il peut y avoir un systme de Cannabis Social Club, il y a des gens qui cultivent pour des gens qui ont des cancers, sclrose en plaque, etc.

===
Beaucoup de news en ce moment :
La culture du cannabis  usage personnel lgalise en Italie



> La Cour de cassation estime ainsi que faire pousser des plants de cannabis chez soi, dans une quantit modeste et  lusage personnel du producteur ne reprsente pas un danger pour la sant publique et nalimente pas le march illgal.


CES CHARENTAIS SE SOIGNENT (DJ) AU CANNABIS THRAPEUTIQUE



> Cline, 70 ans, soigne des crises darthrose trs svres. Guy, 73 ans, soulage une paule douloureuse. Ewen, 17 ans, victime de nombreuses fractures suite  un accident, ne supportait plus la morphine. Valrie, 27 ans, ne pouvait plus endurer les douleurs lies  lendomtriose. Chlo, 45 ans, ne voulait plus  se gaver de mdicaments  alors quelle lutte contre un cancer du sein.


On peut baisser les doses de morphine grce au cannabis. En ce moment les opiac ont une mauvaise image (la dpendance physique est forte) :
Le Tramadol, antidouleur de la classe des opiodes, plac sous surveillance en France

Lexprimentation thrapeutique du cannabis prvue pour  septembre 



> Toutefois,  *si un producteur national est en capacit de rpondre aux critres () , il pourra tre retenu* , a prcis Mme Ratignier-Carbonneil, en ajoutant que des rflexions sont actuellement en cours entre le ministre de la sant et celui de lagriculture pour *permettre une production franaise*.  Notre seul objectif reste la qualit des produits qui doivent tre mis  la disposition des patients.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lgalisation du cannabis : paradis ou enfer pour les adeptes de la fumette ?



> En Uruguay, le pays laboratoire, le bilan est plutt bon
> Il n'y a pas eu explosion de la consommation, dans ce pays o on peut fumer du chanvre, obtenu soit en le faisant pousser chez soi (six plants maximum), soit en appartenant  un cannabis club, soit en allant en pharmacie. *Les consommateurs sont de leur propre aveu moins soumis  une certaine violence, celle des lieux de deal mal fams*. En revanche, cette lgalisation a fait monter la violence entre trafiquants, qui dsormais dealent de la cocane. *Mais l'tat urugayen a rcupr des millions de dollars qui avant finissaient dans les poches des narcos*, et envisage dsormais une hausse de la production...


Avec la limite de 6 plants maximum par personne ceux qui font de l'outdoor peuvent rcolter des kg, il y a des plantes qui font plusieurs mtres de haut.


Alors que ceux qui font de l'indoor sont beaucoup plus limit en volume, mais bon il fallait bien faire une rgle...

===
Il parait qu'en France le trafic est organis par l'tat, c'est comme a depuis l'poque de Charles Pasqua.
Il y a des politiciens haut plac qui gagnent de l'argent grce au trafic. (et il y a galement une histoire d'acheter la paix social dans les banlieues) 
LREM : qui est Moussa Ouarouss, souponn dans une affaire de trafic de drogue ?



> Moussa Ouarouss, 33 ans, est un dirigeant d'entreprise, de surcrot dput supplant de La Rpublique En Marche (LREM) pour les Yvelines et cadre local de la majorit prsidentielle  Reims (Marne), ville dont il est originaire. *Le 21 aot dernier, soixante kilos de cannabis ont t saisis dans un lieu de stockage de l'agglomration Rmoise par les gendarmes de la section de recherche (SR) de Reims. Au total six hommes, dont Moussa Ouarouss, ont t interpells et mis en examen pour notamment  importation, transport, dtention, et cession de stupfiants en bande organise * dans le cadre d'une information judiciaire ouverte par la Juridiction interrgionale spcialise (Jirs) de Lille.  l'exception du dput supplant de LREM, tous sont connus des services de police et ont t crous. Le trentenaire, lui, a t remis en libert sous contrle judiciaire avec notamment l'interdiction de quitter le territoire franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les fumeurs de cannabis face  l'inflation : "620 euros au lieu de 380 euros"



> Lors du ravitaillement dbut avril, mauvaise surprise : "Ctait difficile de trouver et les prix avaient doubl ou tripl", raconte la quadragnaire. Par une commande groupe, elle et ses amis ont pu se faire livrer "100 grammes de shit (rsine de cannabis, ndlr) pour 620 euros, au lieu de 380 euros habituellement".
> 
> *Ecoeure par cette inflation, lenseignante envisage de "faire une pause". Mais aprs 25 ans de fumette, "ce serait plus contraignant". Dautant quavec le tltravail, elle a lgrement augment sa consommation, "comme en vacances".*
> 
> "Quand tas ce quil te faut, si tu fumes pas tu ten fous. Mais le stress, cest de rien avoir", tmoigne Eliott en Vende.
> 
> Le trentenaire, qui "achte  90% de la weed (herbe de cannabis, ndlr) locale", est serein. "La fermeture des frontires, a me touche pas", jubile ce cuisinier, dont certaines connaissances commandent dsormais sur le darknet. "Tout le monde dit que cest la galre, mais il suffit de connatre les paysans du coin".


TRIBUNE.  Donnons du cannabis mdical  nos ans qui en ont besoin pour passer la priode de confinement 



> Nous, *associations dusagers de cannabis  des fins thrapeutiques, mdecins et travailleurs sociaux dans le champ des addictions, militants humanitaires*, appelons solennellement le ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran, le gouvernement dEdouard Philippe et le prsident de la Rpublique Emmanuel Macron  rendre possible laccs immdiat au cannabis  usage mdical.
> 
> Il est choquant que nos anciens reoivent force benzodiazpines, antidpresseurs, neuroleptiques et opiodes (avec alcool ou pas), sans mme que laccs au cannabis  usage thrapeutique soit possible en cette priode de confinement lie au Covid-19.


====
EDIT :
Il y a des scientifiques israliens qui sont en train de regarder si le CBD pourrait tre utile pour traiter le SARS-CoV-2 :
TAU to partner with InnoCan Pharma on revolutionary COVID-19 treatment



> InnoCan Pharma Corporation announced that its wholly-owned subsidiary, InnoCan Pharma Ltd. of Herzliya Israel, has entered into a sponsored research agreement with Ramot at Tel Aviv University to jointly develop a novel, revolutionary approach to treat COVID-19 by using cannabidiol (CBD) loaded exosomes (CLX).
> 
> Under the terms of the Research Agreement, InnoCan and a team led by Prof. Daniel Offen, a leading researcher specializing in Neuroscience and Exosome technology at Tel Aviv University, will collaborate to develop the cell therapy based product on Prof. Offens work in the field.
> 
> InnoCan and Ramot are collaborating on a new, revolutionary exosome-based technology that targets both central nervous system (CNS) indications and the Covid-19 Corona Virus. *CBD-Loaded exosomes hold the potential to provide a highly synergistic effect of anti-inflammatory properties and help in the recovery of infected lung cells. The techology, which is expected to be administered by inhalation, will be tested on a variety of lung infections.* 
> 
> Exosomes are small particles created when stem cells are multiplied. Exosomes can act as homing missiles when the cell healing properties of the exosomes are combined with the anti-inflammatory properties of CBD.  Exosomes also have an important role in cell-to-cell communication, which can be beneficial to additional treatments for CNS indications such as epilepsy and Alzheimers Disease.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis. Isral autorise lexportation et simagine en champion mondial



> Une dizaine dexploitations agricoles produisent dj et alimentent cinq usines de transformation, selon le ministre de la Sant.* En Isral, lusage mdical du cannabis est autoris depuis vingt ans et lusage rcratif a t largement dpnalis*. Aujourdhui, 60 000 patients utilisent du cannabis mdical, soit quelque 25 tonnes par an. Mais Isral peut produire plus, beaucoup plus Et exporter.
> 
> En janvier dernier, lagence Reuters a rapport que les producteurs israliens, qui ont commenc  faire des stocks, ont conclu plusieurs contrats avec des pays europens pour du cannabis mdical et avec le Canada, qui a lgalis en 2018 le cannabis rcratif. Il sagit dune tape importante pour lindustrie isralienne, qui permettra  la fois lexpansion des opportunits dexportation et la hausse de lemploi, sest rjoui Eli Cohen. Les mdias israliens voquent un march de plus dun milliard de shekels (270 millions deuros).


La France prend tellement du retard sur les autres, il faut vraiment qu'elle s'y mette.
On pourrait cultiver massivement du cannabis rcratif et mdical en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

Du "cannabis light", bientt autoris en France ?



> Aujourdhui, le rapport de force est en passe de sinverser. Lavocat gnral de la cour de justice de lUnion Europenne vient de rendre ses conclusions : *la France imposerait des mesures trop restrictives  la commercialisation du CBD, contrairement  la rglementation Europenne.* Une dcision dfinitive devrait tre prise  la rentre.


Gnralement la France a tendance  se soumettre  la rglementation de l'UE, donc ce ne serait pas tonnant que les fleurs de cannabis CBD soient proprement lgalises en France prochainement.

----------


## benjani13

> Du "cannabis light", bientt autoris en France ?
> 
> Gnralement la France a tendance  se soumettre  la rglementation de l'UE, donc ce ne serait pas tonnant que les fleurs de cannabis CBD soient proprement lgalises en France prochainement.


J'ai une amie qui commande de l'huile de CBD (et autres produits au CBD) pour ses douleurs chroniques (du  une maladie) sur une boutique suisse, directement livr chez elle. Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lgislations l dessus en revanche, mais a lui a permis de quasiment remplacer la consommation de cannabis "traditionnel".

Le problme est que le sujet est encore une fois pris  l'envers. Si le cannabis (sous forme de CBD uniquement ou autre) permet  des personnes malade de mieux vivre et que l'efficacit est prouv, il faut en proposer en pharmacie avec ncessit de prescription ou non d'un mdecin, mais en tout cas avec un avis mdical possible,  des prix contrls et si c'est justifi rembours en cas de maladie incapacitante.

Sinon on va tre, encore, dans un modle ou des malades devront payer leur mdicament au prix dict par le march, en dehors de tout circuit mdicale de surcroit. Alors oui, ce sera un tout petit peu mieux que de voir comme jusqu' aujourd'hui des personnes malades aller acheter leur bout de chichon en bas des cits, mais ce n'est clairement pas acceptable.

Pour le reste, la consommation pour le loisir, perso je m'en fiche. Je vois juste dans l'article qu'on devrait autoriser la vente tout en continuant d'interdire la production, srieusement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lgislations l dessus en revanche, mais a lui a permis de quasiment remplacer la consommation de cannabis "traditionnel".


Ouais apparemment il existe des sites bass dans des pays proche de la France qui expdient en France.
Il doit y avoir une grosse tolrance  la douane. Le produit qui ne passe du tout par contre c'est le tabac, la France ne rigole pas avec a :
Achats de tabac dans l'UE : la justice europenne pingle la France (2013)



> La lgislation franaise est contraire au principe de libre-circulation des marchandises. La France devra changer sa lgislation sous peine d'amende. Le gouvernement franais avait anticip la dcision de la CEJ en annonant, la semaine dernire, qu'il allait revoir  mais pas supprimer  les limites d'achat de tabac  l'tranger.


T'as plus de chance de recevoir un colis contenant des champignons hallucinognes command sur des sites nerlandais, espagnols, anglais, ou je sais pas quoi, que de faire passer une commande de tabac.
En France sur un paquet de tabac il doit y avoir 1000% de taxe. Si c'tait facile d'importer des cigarettes les bureaux de tabac feraient tous faillite. (imaginez un site en Bulgarie ou en Croatie qui exporterait en France)[/quote]




> Si le cannabis (sous forme de CBD uniquement ou autre) permet  des personnes malade de mieux vivre et que l'efficacit est prouv, il faut en proposer en pharmacie avec ncessit de prescription ou non d'un mdecin, mais en tout cas avec un avis mdical possible,  des prix contrls et si c'est justifi rembours en cas de maladie incapacitante.


Le lobby pharmaceutique est trop puissant en France, il a trop  perdre avec le cannabis thrapeutique.
 la limite peut-tre qu'un jour on trouvera du CBD et du THC de synthse dans les pharmacies franaises, mme si pour le moment a bloque au niveau du Sativex :
Nabiximols



> Une autorisation provisoire de mise sur le march de six mois a t accorde par l'ANSM. Dans un premier temps, seuls les neurologues et les mdecins rducateurs hospitaliers seront autoriss  le prescrire. Les pharmacies devront le stocker sous coffre, comme la lgislation l'impose pour les produits de sant drivs de stupfiants. *Nanmoins, en 2018, le mdicament n'a toujours pas t commercialis en France, faute d'accord sur son prix.*


L'industrie pharmaceutique prfre vendre leur mdicament toxique.




> Sinon on va tre, encore, dans un modle ou des malades devront payer leur mdicament au prix dict par le march, en dehors de tout circuit mdicale de surcroit.


Aprs si ils sont un peu jardinier et qu'ils ont de la place, il y a moyen d'installer une homebox ^^




> Je vois juste dans l'article qu'on devrait autoriser la vente tout en continuant d'interdire la production, srieusement...


Ouais, c'est le bordel au niveau de la loi, parce qu'en principe en France on a le droit de produire et vendre du cannabis avec moins de 0,2% de THC (c'est pour le chanvre industriel) mais pourtant a bloque avec le cannabis CBD mme quand il a moins de 0,2% de THC.

La loi va peut-tre changer pour permettre aux agriculteurs franais de cultiver du cannabis (sinon on pourrait importer du cannabis isralien, mais c'est moins bien).
Creuse : les agriculteurs se prparent  cultiver le cannabis (2019)



> Depuis quelques mois, dans la ferme de Jouany Chatoux (Creuse), une nouvelle plante a fait son apparition : du cannabis, mais  destination thrapeutique. Dans ces bacs, on trouve des dizaines de varits, pour un test grandeur nature. L'agriculteur veut rcolter un maximum de donnes. " Avec a, on va savoir quelle varit sont les plus adaptes au territoire et les plus productrices de fleurs". Dans ces champs creusois, on produit le chanvre depuis un sicle. Cultiver sa plante cousine pourrait rapporter gros : un hectare de cannabis reprsenterait entre 30 et 100 000  de chiffre d'affaires.


L'industrie pharmaceutique empche la lgalisation du cannabis thrapeutique.
Les banlieues empchent la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif (les pouvoirs publics laissent les racailles vendre de la rsine marocaine).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai une amie qui commande de l'huile de CBD (et autres produits au CBD) pour ses douleurs chroniques (du  une maladie) sur une boutique suisse, directement livr chez elle. Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lgislations l dessus en revanche, mais a lui a permis de quasiment remplacer la consommation de cannabis "traditionnel".


Il vaut mieux qu'elle abandonne la conso de cannabis, c'est une drogue dure et violente, qui dtruit les neurones. Sautes d'humeur, pertes de mmoires, schizophrnie. Voil ce qui attend ton amie si elle perdure dans la conso de cannabis.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il vaut mieux qu'elle abandonne la conso de cannabis


Si elle souffre de douleur chronique il vaut mieux consommer du cannabis thrapeutique que de prendre des anti douleurs... Vous tes conscient qu'il y a une crise des opiodes ? 
Dpendance aux opiodes : le risque d'une crise en France?



> Dans l'Etat amricain de l'Oklahoma, un laboratoire pharmaceutique vient d'tre reconnu coupable d'avoir cr et sciemment contribu  la crise des opiodes. Aujourd'hui, la question de possibles problmes sanitaires lis aux opiacs se pose dans d'autres pays, dont la France.


Le top ce serait de faire disparatre la source de la douleur, mais ce n'est pas toujours possible.




> c'est une drogue dure et violente


C'est faux, dans toutes les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes le cannabis est class comme tant beaucoup moins dangereux que les autres drogues (alcool, tabac, mdicament).
Classification des psychotropes



> En 1998, Bernard Roques, un professeur franais membre de l'Acadmie des sciences, prsente une approche globale considrant  la fois les proprits pharmacologiques des drogues psychotropes et les problmes et risques sanitaires et sociaux lis  la consommation de ces produits.


La dpendance physique est faible, la dpendance psychique est faible, la toxicit gnrale est trs faible.

Par contre les anti douleurs comme le fentanyl, l'oxycontin, sont des drogues vraiment addictive et dangereuse (le fentanyl est plus dangereux que l'hrone).
Tous les mdicaments sont dangereux (mme le paracetamol), mais il y en a des pires que d'autres comme la Ritalin et l'Adderall par exemple. La balance penche beaucoup plus du ct risque que du ct bnfice.
Pourquoi le fentanyl, 40 fois plus puissante que l'hrone, inquite les autorits franaises
Crise des opiodes : un bb accro nat toutes les 25 minutes aux tats-Unis




> Sautes d'humeur, pertes de mmoires, schizophrnie.


C'est la mmoire  court terme qui peut tre impact.
a ne rend pas schizophrnes, c'est juste des gens dj schizophrne sont attirs par le produit, mais au final a peut tre bnfique pour eux parce que a les forces  entrer en contact avec des personnes pour s'en procurer.
Il y a documentaire d'Art qui parle de a. (c'tait un "Drogue et Cerveau", il y a un mdecin qui dit que les types taient dj schizophrne avant de commencer  consommer du cannabis)

En plus la perte de mmoire a doit venir du THC et y'en a quasiment pas dans le cannabis CBD.
Et aprs a dpend de l'ge et de la dose. Il ne faut pas en consommer avant d'avoir fini sa croissance.
Si, chez de jeunes animaux, le cannabis a un effet ngatif sur les capacits cognitives, ce serait l'inverse en vieillissant : des doses quotidiennes de THC semblent inverser le dclin cognitif li  l'ge et amliorer l'apprentissage.



> Si, chez de jeunes animaux, le cannabis a un effet ngatif sur les capacits cognitives, ce serait l'inverse en vieillissant :* des doses quotidiennes de THC semblent inverser le dclin cognitif li  l'ge et amliorer l'apprentissage.*

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans certains pays les choses semblent avancer dans la bonne direction :
Le gouvernement nerlandais recrute des cultivateurs de cannabis pour approvisionner des coffee shops



> Le gouvernement prvoit environ six mois pour slectionner dix producteurs selon des critres prcis: le projet d'un candidat doit notamment prvoir la production d'au minimum 6.500 kg de chanvre sec et un ventail de dix varits diffrentes de chanvre ou de haschich.
> 
> Selon ce plan du gouvernement, qui a reu l'aval du Conseil d'Etat, les municipalits concernes vont superviser sur plusieurs annes la culture de cannabis et sa distribution aux "coffee shops", qui pourront le vendre aux clients.
> 
> *Les Pays-Bas ont dcriminalis la vente de petites quantits de cannabis - moins de cinq grammes - en 1976 et la loi autorise chaque citoyen  cultiver lgalement cinq plants de cannabis pour son usage personnel.* Mais la culture et la vente en gros de marijuana demeurent interdites, ce qui incite les centaines de propritaires des "coffee shops"  s'approvisionner auprs du crime organis pour satisfaire la demande.

----------


## Mat.M

> J'ai une amie qui commande de l'huile de CBD sur une boutique suisse, directement livr chez elle.


c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut se mfier de l'helvte, underground.
On croit que les bonbons Ricola sont inoffensifs et ces gens-l vous feraient prendre des vessies pour des lanternes...
De nous faire croire qu'il suffit de rester bat devant les neiges ternelles du Matterhorn  ; l'absorbtion de certaines substances vous fait dcoller  la verticale et vous atteignez rapidement les cimes




> T'as plus de chance de recevoir un colis contenant des champignons hallucinognes command sur des sites nerlandais, espagnols, anglais, ou je sais pas quoi, que de faire passer une commande de tabac.


est-ce une exprience vcue ?

----------


## JP CASSOU

Ma position quant  la lgalisation du cannabis:

Le cannabis naturel ("marijuana") est moins nocif que le tabac, donc ma position est: LEGALISATION, mais sous les conditions suivantes

1. Uniquement pour le cannabis naturel ("marijuana", "herbe"). La rsine et autres drivs transforms = Interdiction totale
2. Sous contrle exclusif de l'Etat: production, taxation et vente
3. Vente interdite aux mineurs
4. Paiement en espces interdit.

Avantages:
1. Moins de risques pour le consommateur
2. Des recettes pour l'Etat, au mme titre que le tabac
3. Demande forte = plus de revenus pour les producteurs; relocalisation de la production, un dbouch supplmentaire pour les agricultures nationales

----------


## fredoche

C'est une plante naturelle, rien de plus commun que du chanvre.

Bon dieu pourquoi cette lgalisation supposerait toutes ces conditions. 

On nous fait dj chier pour les plants de tomates, les graines de courges, de salades ou de haricots : https://kokopelli-semences.fr/fr/page/qui-sommes-nous

STOP !


France, Libert, galit, Fraternit, mon cul oui.

Les 3 mots c'est du pipeau.

Toujours contrler, tout contrler, jusqu' comment tu vas pisser...

Pu*tain mais les franais viennent de se taper 2 mois de taule  domicile sous prtexte de pandmie mais en ralit juste pour couvrir l'incomptence des gouvernants, et ils en rclament encore et toujours plus

----------


## Ryu2000

> La rsine et autres drivs transforms = Interdiction totale


Ce serait dommage de gcher toute cette rsine quand mme...




> 2. Sous contrle exclusif de l'Etat: production, taxation et vente


Je prfrerais qu'on fasse comme le vin et qu'il puisse y avoir des petits producteurs locaux.
Cela dit ce serait marrant qu'il y ait des cultivateurs de cannabis qui soient fonctionnaires.




> 4. Paiement en espces interdit.


Normalement on devrait avoir le droit de tout payer en liquide. Malheureusement il y a des lois pour limiter le liquide :
Paiement en espces plafonn  300 



> Payer un professionnel en espces est autoris jusqu' 3 000 . Ce montant a t divis par 10 depuis le 1er janvier 2014 pour le paiement de vos impts.
> Dsormais, vous ne pourrez donner que 300  maximum au guichet de votre centre des finances selon l'article 1680 du Code Gnral des Impts (CGI).





> 1. Moins de risques pour le consommateur


Ouais et en le consommateur connatra le nom de la varit et le mode de culture. (terre/hydroponie/aroponie, engrais organique ou synthtique).
Alors que celui qui achte de la rsine marocaine, ne saura jamais ce qu'il y a dedans, elle peut tre coup avec des produits dangereux.




> 2. Des recettes pour l'Etat, au mme titre que le tabac


Ouais il y a des think tanks qui pensent que a pourrait rapporter 2 milliards par an :
La lgalisation du cannabis rcratif pourrait rapporter 2,8 milliards d'euros selon des conomistes
La lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait 2 milliards d'euros  l'Etat franais
2 milliards c'est toujours a de pris.
Le gouvernement a crer une taxe pour les consommateurs de cannabis, au lieu de faire des procs et dranger la justice, maintenant il y a une amende, a va plus vite.




> 3. Demande forte = plus de revenus pour les producteurs; relocalisation de la production, un dbouch supplmentaire pour les agricultures nationales


Le problme c'est que les dealers de rsine marocaine pourraient vraiment foutre la merde, ils n'ont pas envie de perdre leur gagne pain.




> C'est une plante naturelle, rien de plus commun que du chanvre.


Ouais mais a ne veut rien dire il existe une beaucoup de plantes naturelle qui peuvent te tuer.
Et aprs l on parle de varit issu de croisement pour augmenter le niveau de THC, le rendement, etc.
En gros il y a 3 grandes varits : Skunk, Haze, Kush.
Il y a aussi des histoires de famille : Sativa, Indica, Ruderalis.
Sativa a vient des pays quatoriaux, Indica c'est plus Pakistan/Afghanistan, Ruderalis c'est plus Russie/Chine.

----------


## Jipt

> 3. Vente interdite aux mineurs


Bah, c'est le grand frre ou la grande sur, majeur(e), qui en prendra pour deux et pi val !  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais mais a ne veut rien dire il existe une beaucoup de plantes naturelle qui peuvent te tuer.
> Et aprs l on parle de varit issu de croisement pour augmenter le niveau de THC, le rendement, etc.


Non mais a c'est l'excuse des ignares pour du coup discrditer le chanvre, et toi tu sautes dessus comme les autres

Et en plus c'est toi qui parles de varits issues de croisements afin d'augmenter le taux de THC, le job des breeders hollandais surtout, mais la plante naturelle est loin d'tre comme a.

Oui je sais que nombre de plantes naturelles peuvent te tuer, je peux faire le tour de mon jardin, du quartier, de la fort d' cot, et bien plus loin, et te les montrer une par une, en te donnant leur nom commun (pas latin, faut pas exagrer non plus) et en tannonant leur haut pouvoir nocif, et lequel. 
Gros scoop, mme des haricots verts consomms crus sont  trs toxiques. Mme les tomates le sont, grosse info pour tous els couillons qui les mangent avec la peau et les ppins, alors que nos anctres s'en gardaient bien. A mditer pour les chantres de la tomate mozarella.
Je ne connais pas un parterre de fleurs urbain qui ne contiennent un plan de ricin, et la ricine est un des poisons les plus violents qui existe sur terre. Qui de vous sait reconnaitre cette plante en ralit ?

Et je peux faire le tour aussi et te montrer ce que tu peux manger, sans danger, et dont tu n'as mme pas ide

Par contre t'essaieras d'empoisonner quelqu'un avec du chanvre... A moins de lui en faire bouffer des kilos et des kilos en un temps record pour lui faire pter l'estomac, t'as  peu prs aucune chance.

Mais tous ces mes bien pensantes qui veulent protger leurs concitoyens ont-ils jamais pris conscience que les 2 premires causes de mortalit en France, mort non naturelle, sont des drogues tout  fait lgales, et pour le coup de vraies drogues dures  forte accoutumance et ltalit avre : tabac et alcool

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et en plus c'est toi qui parles de varits issues de croisements afin d'augmenter le taux de THC, le job des breeders hollandais surtout, mais la plante naturelle est loin d'tre comme a.


L on ne parle pas de lgaliser la plante  l'tat naturel, on parle de lgaliser les varits moderne. 
Le chanvre industriel est cultiv en France depuis longtemps :
LE CHANVRE INDUSTRIEL, CULTURE STRATGIQUE, PLANTE  MIRACLE  ?



> De son ct, la France est dsormais le premier producteur de chanvre industriel en Europe (6 chanvrires, 1 414 producteurs et prs de 16 400 hectares de surface ddie  sa culture).


Mais l il serait temps de lgaliser la culture et la vente de cannabis sans limite sur le THC.
Aujourd'hui il y a un flou autour des varits CBD, parce que quelque part la loi autorise  cultiver et vendre du chanvre avec un taux de THC infrieur  0,2%. Mais parfois il y a des vendeurs de CBD qui ont des problmes (mme si le taux de THC est infrieur  0,2%).




> Oui je sais que nombre de plantes naturelles peuvent te tuer


Voil !
Donc l'argument "c'est naturel" ne fonctionne pas. Il y a des plantes que tu n'as pas le droit de cultiver.




> les 2 premires causes de mortalit en France


Ouais apparemment ils appellent a "cause de mortalit vitable" :
41.000 dcs dus  lalcool chaque anne en France



> Ils ont ainsi tabli qu'en 2015, la consommation d'alcool a t  l'origine de *16.000 dcs par cancer, 9.900 par maladies cardiovasculaires, 6.800 par maladies digestives et 5.400 par une cause externe (accident ou suicide)*.


C'est possible qu'en lgalisant, la consommation baisse sur le long terme.
Aux Pays-Bas les gens peuvent en acheter et ils en consomment moins qu'en France, donc on ne sait pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

La crise du Covid donne des arguments aux partisans d'une lgalisation du cannabis



> En pleine crise conomique, une vingtaine de dputs de tous bords font valoir que la lgalisation permettrait des gains de 2 et 2,8 milliards deuros pour l'tat, ainsi que des crations d'emplois.
> 
> *Aprs la crise du Covid-19, il faut lgaliser le cannabis, vite!*, rclament une vingtaine dlus de tous bords, dont quelques dputs LREM, ainsi que des mdecins dans une tribune diffuse jeudi 18 juin sur le site de LObs.
> 
> Ce texte fait suite  une proposition de loi dpose lt dernier par le dput Franois-Michel Lambert (Liberts et territoires) et soutenue par quelques marcheurs comme Caroline Janvier, aux cts de LFI ou de socialistes.
> 
> Dans LObs, les signataires de la tribune, dont la snatrice cologiste Esther Benbassa ou les dputs LREM Sonia Krimi et Jol Giraud, mettent en avant en pleine crise largument conomique. Daprs leurs calculs, la lgalisation permettrait de faire rentrer chaque anne dans les caisses de ltat entre 2 et 2,8 milliards deuros et de crer entre 30.000 et 80.000 emplois, notamment dans le secteur agricole.


a semble tre une ide intressante, effectivement en lgalisant le cannabis on crerait des emplois et l'tat pourrait gagner 2, 3 milliards d'euros par an, si la lgalisation est faite correctement.

C'est trange, il y a des politiciens qui protgent les dealers de cannabis :



> Franois Pupponi (Liberts et territoires) sest, lui, dclar oppos  la lgalisation du cannabis. Avec la crise conomique qui arrive, les gens auront encore plus besoin dargent. *Si demain ils ne peuvent pas vendre illgalement du cannabis, ils vendront de la drogue dure*, a-t-il mis en garde, sur BFMTV.


a ne fonctionne pas sa logique. Admettons que l'offre de drogue dur augmente, a ne ferait pas forcment augmenter la demande.
Ceux qui allaient voir des dealers pour du cannabis iront dans des boutiques spcialises, ils n'auront plus de raison de garder le contact avec des dealers...
Si on peut offrir aux consommateurs un produit de meilleur qualit et moins cher on peut tuer le trafic de cannabis.

Bon aprs peut-tre que ceux qui cherchent des produits comme MDMA, hrone, cocane, ktamine, mthamphtamine, crack, auront plus de facilit  trouver ce qu'ils recherchent, je ne sais pas...
Mais est-ce qu'ils galrent vraiment  trouver leur dose aujourd'hui ?

Apparemment y'en a qui ingrent n'importe quoi, il parait que du nettoyant pour jante peut se transformer en GHB dans l'organisme :
Du nettoyant pour jantes  la drogue du violeur



> Quel est l'intret d'absorber un produit destin  laver les voitures ? Une fois ingr par l'organisme, le GBL transforme en GHB, une drogue tristement clbre sous le nom de "drogue du violeur", dont l'ancienne lofteuse Loana a fait les frais au dbut de l'anne.  D'aprs la fiche de toxicologie disponible sur internet : "Apparaissent trs rapidement aprs l'ingestion de GBL (...) : troubles digestifs, hypotonie, hypothermie, hypertension et bradycardie, une dpression respiratoire, des troubles de conscience avec mouvements anormaux pouvant aller jusqu'au coma.


Les consommateurs peuvent facilement se retrouver dans le coma :
Overdoses mortelles au GHB/GBL: la peur ne prviendra pas le danger



> Jusquau milieu des annes 2000, la consommation de GHB est un phnomne bien circonscrit  une frange du milieu homosexuel masculin et urbain qui frquente notamment les clubs gay , principalement parisiens. Lusage du GHB/GBL sintensifie provoquant  Paris une srie de surdoses (avec coma) relayes par des campagnes de presse et de prvention dans le milieu festif gay. Il stend aux espaces gay friendly de plusieurs mtropoles rgionales franaises (Bordeaux, Lille, Toulouse et Marseille).

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait qu'il commence  se passer quelque chose de bizarre...
"Le cannabis aujourdhui, c'est pour les bisounours ! Les jeunes sont passs  autre chose !"



> Sur la lgalisation du cannabis, Zohra Bitan est claire : le cannabis nest plus  la mode auprs des jeunes. Pour la cadre de la fonction publique, il ne sagit pas dune drogue dure, alors autant le lgaliser !


Elle dit aussi que les antidpresseurs, les anxiolytiques, les somnifres sont plus dangereux.
C'est quand mme pas souvent qu'on entend quelque chose dintelligent sur BFM TV.

J'tais pass  ct de la date des news :
Cannabis. Une vingtaine dlus de tous bords rclament la  lgalisation 
Il y a un vnement qui a lieu les 18 juin :
LE 18 JOINT



> Cette initiative date de 1976 et a t lanc par le journal Libration, elle est devenue le symbole du refus de la prohibition du cannabis en France, ses participants militent pour labrogation de la loi de 1970 sur les produits stupfiants .


Si le gouvernement pouvait rapidement lgaliser le cannabis a pourrait tre intressant, il faut crer des emplois en France.

En parallle il y a a :
Cannabis : la police teste des amendes de 200 euros pour les fumeurs dans la rue



> Reims, Crteil, Boissy-Saint-Lger ou Rennes, des PV ont t dresss. Cela ne choque pas les consommateurs d'un certain ge qui prfrent rouler leur ptard sur la table du salon, plutt que sur un banc public. "Cela fait longtemps que je fume, cela ne va pas m'arrter", estime l'un d'eux.


D'ailleurs aux Pays-Bas c'est extrmement mal vu de consommer du cannabis dehors, il faut aller dans des endroits o c'est tolr (coffee shop, bar, restaurant, etc).

----------


## Ryu2000

Creuse : bientt du cannabis thrapeutique sur un ancien terrain militaire



> La France doit aller plus vite, selon les lus locaux
>  L't, on aura moins  rafrachir les pices [] L'hiver, on aura beaucoup moins de chauffage  utiliser. Et en plus de cela, on est vraiment scuris , dtaille le responsable de la production du projet. Un projet qui ne sort pas de nulle part, mais qui met du temps  aboutir : comme le rappelle France 3, une filire de cannabis thrapeutique avait, sur le principe, t act dans le Plan particulier pour la Creuse, en 2019, mais rien n'avait pour l'instant vritablement boug. Le prsident de Cannaple23 rclame une intervention plus directe d'Emmanuel Macron :  Je pense que a serait  lui si on veut acclrer les choses de donner le feu vert , estime l'agriculteur, pour qui  personne ne prend de dcision   l'heure actuelle.
> 
> Du ct des autorits locales, on est d'ailleurs du mme avis : * C'est un appel du pied pour dire : dcidez-vous vite ! La France ne peut pas tre  la trane sur ce type de production* , tonne le prsident de Haute-Corrze communaut, Pierre Chevalier, auprs de la chane. Un rapport sur le sujet est attendu en commission parlementaire ds le milieu du mois de septembre. D'autant que ce genre de projets peut avoir un avantage conomique pour la rgion. Le projet d'exploitation sur l'ancien terrain militaire devrait ainsi permettre la cration de plus de cent emplois.


Allez ! Il faut se dpcher nous sommes en retard.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pousse de violence  Reims. Le maire veut relancer le dbat sur la lgalisation du cannabis



> Le maire de Reims et membre des Rpublicains, Arnaud Robinet, a appel le gouvernement  rouvrir le dbat sur la lgalisation du cannabis, dans une confrence de presse tenue jeudi 20 aot et relaye par France 3 Grand Est. *La vente de cette drogue encadre par ltat permettrait dallouer plus de moyens  la police, qui pourrait alors se concentrer sur  les gros trafiquants de drogues dures* , a-t-il expliqu.
> 
> Ldile intervenait aprs la pousse de violence constate dans deux quartiers de la ville, le week-end du 15 et 16 aot. Treize voitures avaient t incendies et sept policiers blesss  lissue dchauffoures. Selon Arnaud Robinet, ces scnes violentes sont la consquence du trafic de stupfiants.


La lgalisation du cannabis pourrait rapporter plus de 2 milliards d'euro par an  l'tat. Une partie de cet argent pourrait revenir  la police.

----------


## Ryu2000

La lgalisation du cannabis a fait baisser la consommation



> Mais cest surtout un dsastre sanitaire: on sait que la consommation rgulire de cannabis nuit au dveloppement cognitif, or la France est le pays dEurope o la consommation de cannabis est la plus leve chez les plus jeunes. Comme lamende forfaitaire ne sapplique pas aux mineurs, on ne voit dailleurs pas bien en quoi elle pourrait contribuer  rsoudre ce drame de sant publique. Parmi les dix-neuf pays ou Etats ayant choisi de rguler le cannabis par lencadrement strict dun march lgalis, lexprience du Canada, depuis 2018, est la plus intressante.* Le gouvernement fdral a atteint son objectif premier, qui tait de rduire la consommation des plus jeunes ; chez les 15-17 ans, celle-ci est passe de 19,8%  10,4% dusagers dans les trois derniers mois.*
> 
> *La lgalisation encadre est une telle russite que, durant le rcent confinement, les boutiques ddies  la vente de cannabis ont t, sans beaucoup de dbat, juges "essentielles", au mme titre que les commerces alimentaires ou les vendeurs de vin ou de tabac.* Mme si les succs sont moins spectaculaires dans les autres Etats engags dans la lgalisation, aucun nest revenu en arrire. Le constat est unanime: rguler est plus efficace que prohiber. Abandonner une politique rpressive qui ne marche pas, ce nest pas faire preuve de "lchet" comme le claironne Grald Darmanin: cest, tout simplement, faire preuve de raison.


Cannabis : un rapport prne une lgalisation raisonne pour asscher les trafics



> *Pour Terra Nova il s'agit de lutter contre la consommation de cannabis par la lgalisation.* Le think tank ne nie pas la ncessaire prsence des pouvoirs publics dans le contrle et la gestion de la consommation de la drogue. Mais il prconise la cration d'une nouvelle autorit de rgulation dont le rle ne serait plus celui de la rpression systmatique mais davantage celui de faire baisser la consommation et de contrler les risques lis aux usages.


En lgalisant correctement on pourrait tuer le trafic et faire baisser la consommation.
La lgalisation n'a que des aspects positifs. Malheureusement nos gouvernements sont nuls, donc il va peut-tre falloir attendre encore 15 ans.

----------


## Mingolito

*Deux ans plus tard, les Canadiens ne consomment que 2% plus de cannabis*

Le gouvernement fdral a russi  assurer un contrle de la qualit du cannabis, mais au prix de la mainmise du march par quelques grands joueurs, alors que le cadre prohibitionniste adopt par certaines provinces a limit les effets positifs de la lgalisation.


*Pas dabus*

*Contrairement  la crainte populaire, la lgalisation du cannabis na pas caus daugmentation de conduite avec facults affaiblies ou dintoxication sur les lieux de travail, selon Serge Brochu du Dpartement de criminologie de lUniversit de Montral.*

Le taux de consommation na augment que de 2% au cours des deux dernires annes.

Je fais un bilan positif de la lgalisation. Pourquoi? Parce quon a pu donner accs  ceux qui le dsirent  un produit de qualit [] avec une information prcise sur ce que lon consomme rellement: le niveau de THC, le niveau de CBD, ce quon navait pas avant, explique-t-il.

Un autre constat positif, pour Serge Brochu, est quon ait enlev lpe de Damocls, qui est le casier judiciaire, dau-dessus de la tte des consommateurs de cannabis.

Avant la lgalisation, prcise-t-il, la possession simple de cannabis comptait pour environ 70 % des arrestations relatives aux substances contrles.

La suite : https://l-express.ca/deux-ans-plus-t...s-de-cannabis/

----------


## Ryu2000

Linterdiction du CBD en France juge illgale par la justice europenne



> Bientt la fin du flou juridique ? Jeudi 19 novembre, la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) a jug illgale linterdiction en France de la commercialisation du cannabidiol (CBD), soulignant que cette molcule prsente dans le chanvre (ou Cannabis sativa) na  pas deffet psychotrope ni deffet nocif sur la sant humaine .
> 
> Larrt de la CJUE concerne le cannabidiol  lgalement produit dans un autre Etat membre de lUnion europenne lorsquil est extrait de la plante de Cannabis sativa dans son intgralit . Il devrait, ainsi, priver de base lgale de nombreux procs en France.
> 
> Le CBD fait partie des nombreux (autour de deux cents, selon lOrganisation mondiale de la sant) cannabinodes prsents dans le chanvre, aussi appel  cannabis . A linverse de lactif le plus connu de la plante, le delta-9-ttrahydrocannabinol (THC), il na pas deffet stupfiant.


a devrait avancer un petit peu.
La prochaine tape devrait tre de lgaliser la production de cannabis CBD en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lgalisation du cannabis :  Saint-Ouen, on ne dirait pas non...



> Dans la cit Charles-Schmidt, lun des quartiers les plus touchs par le trafic de drogue dans la ville de Seine-Saint-Denis, *lide de lgaliser le cannabis pour liminer le trafic trouve un certain cho chez les habitants*.


La plupart des gens achtent leur alcool et leur tabac lgalement, donc le trafic d'alcool et de tabac ne pose pas trop de problme. On pourrait faire pareil avec le cannabis. Il n'y a que des bons cts  lgaliser le cannabis. (limination du trafic, baisse de la consommation, conomie de ressources (police, justice), cration d'emplois, a rapporterait des milliards  l'tat, etc).
a finira bien par arriver un jour, le plus tt sera le mieux, dans certains pays on peut dj produire et vendre du cannabis et il n'existe pas de limite sur le THC.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le Parlement lance une consultation citoyenne sur le cannabis "rcratif"



> Objectif : instaurer un dbat serein sur une question sensible. La mission d'information parlementaire sur la rglementation et l'impact des diffrents usages du cannabis lance, mercredi 13 janvier, une consultation citoyenne en ligne sur le cannabis dit "rcratif". 
> 
> Cette consultation doit prendre la forme d'un questionnaire sur cinq ou six points mis en ligne sur le site de l'Assemble nationale pour une dure d'environ un mois, alors que la mission d'information doit rendre son rapport sur le cannabis "rcratif" aux alentours de "fin mars-dbut avril", a indiqu  l'AFP son prsident, le dput de l'Essonne Robin Reda (LR).
> 
> "On veut mdiatiser cette question. Le but est de nourrir le plus possible le dbat. Le succs de l'enqute dpendra de la participation du plus grand nombre", a-t-il ajout, esprant que la consultation soit " l'abri des groupes de pression" en faveur ou contre la dpnalisation ou la lgalisation du cannabis.


Objectifs de la consultation



> Depuis novembre 2020, la mission dinformation a entam un cycle dauditions sur le cannabis  rcratif   entendu comme lensemble des usages actuellement illgaux du cannabis en France  plus particulirement conduits par la rapporteure thmatique, Caroline Janvier (La Rpublique en Marche). Lensemble des auditions a fait lobjet dune diffusion sur le site de lAssemble nationale (consultables ici), dans un objectif de transparence.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis "rcratif" : "Il faudra lancer une vraie consultation populaire et pourquoi pas un rfrendum", estime le rapporteur de la mission parlementaire



> "Il faudra lancer une vraie consultation populaire et pourquoi pas un rfrendum", a dclar dimanche 28 fvrier sur franceinfo Jean-Baptiste Moreau, dput de la Creuse et rapporteur dune mission parlementaire sur le cannabis "rcratif". "On fera des propositions d'ici un mois", indique-t-il  loccasion de ce dernier jour de la consultation citoyenne qui aura reu 250 000 contributions.
> 
> "Il faut vraiment qu'on ait un dbat pour clairer les citoyens sur cette thmatique. Aujourd'hui, on fait face  une interdiction, mais  une consommation record. Donc la situation nest pas tenable", assne le dput La Rpublique en marche.


Avant de faire un referendum il va falloir informer les franais, parce que a fait des dcennies qu'ils bouffent de la propagande anti cannabis rcratif. Certains pensent comme Grald Darmanin...
La France a besoin d'argent, le moindre milliard grapill quelque part c'est toujours a de pris.
En lgalisant correctement a peut rapporter gros (et tuer le trafic de rsine marocaine).

==================
Edit :
Interrogs lors dune consultation citoyenne, les Franais se disent partisans dune lgalisation du cannabis rcratif



> Plus de 250 000 personnes ont particip  la consultation lance par une mission dinformation parlementaire. *80 % se disent pour une autorisation de la consommation et de la production dans un cadre rgi par la loi.*


On se rapproche un tout petit peu du jour o on pourra crer une entreprise afin de produire et vendre du cannabis rcratif en France  :+1:

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis :  la ralit cest que lon ne contrle rien, on a donn les cls aux trafiquants 



> Linterdiction du cannabis savre contre-productive car ltat  a donn les cls aux trafiquants , estime le juriste Renaud Colson, qui publie jeudi avec le sociologue Henri Bergeron le livre  Faut-il lgaliser le cannabis ? , une question galement aborde cette semaine par un rapport parlementaire.
> (...)
>  Une lgalisation contrle avec un cadre strict peut tre beaucoup plus rigoureuse que cette prohibition mal applique. Cela peut permettre de progresser en termes de sant publique et de scurit, avec lobjectif daffaiblir le march noir, qui ne disparatra pas compltement mais peut-tre rduit.
> 
> On pourrait aussi mener une vritable politique de rduction des risques auprs des jeunes, en rorientant le budget de la lutte contre le cannabis, aujourdhui consacr  70 %  leffort policier,  20 %  la justice, et seulement  10 %  la prvention.


Si le cannabis rcratif tait lgalis les producteurs devraient respecter un cahier des charges, il y aurait des contrles, une traabilit, etc. On pourrait savoir comment a a t produit (terre, hydroponie, aroponie), le type d'engrais utilis (organique ou synthtique), le type de lumire (naturelle ou artificielle), le nom de la varit, la concentration en THC, etc.

Et sinon il y a toujours les autres points positif de la lgalisation :
- diminution du trafic (si le consommateur peut trouver mieux et moins cher lgalement, il ne va pas consulter l'offre illgale)
- diminution de la consommation chez les jeunes (il n'y aurait plus l'effet "cool")
- cration d'emplois (pour produire et vendre)
- conomie (la police et la justice seraient libr d'un poids)
- rentabilit (une lgalisation bien faite pourrait rapporter 2 milliards d'euros par an  l'tat)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le cannabis c'est gnial, tu en prends, tu devient tar (consquence logique) et tu as le droit de tuer en toute impunit (cf Affaire Halimi)  ::king:: 

 ::vomi:: 

Lgaliser le cannabis, revient  lgaliser les meurtres ! C'est cool ! ::calim2::

----------


## virginieh

> Le cannabis c'est gnial, tu en prends, tu devient tar (consquence logique) et tu as le droit de tuer en toute impunit (cf Affaire Halimi)


A ce que j'ai compris il tait dj "tar" le cannabis a juste dbranch le peu de jugement qui lui restait.

Puis je croyais que ce post tait juste le blog de Ryu

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A ce que j'ai compris il tait dj "tar" le cannabis a juste dbranch le peu de jugement qui lui restait.


C'est peut-tre le cas, mais nul besoin d'tre un peu fl pour le devenir quand on consomme du cannabis, c'est une consquence normale de cette consommation. 




> Puis je croyais que ce post tait juste le blog de Ryu


Comme dans tous les sujets sur lesquels il intervient, il est ncessaire, de temps en temps, de rtablir un peu la vrit, sinon ce forum actualit va devenir une bibliothque de la btise humaine

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le cannabis c'est gnial, tu en prends, tu devient tar (consquence logique) et tu as le droit de tuer en toute impunit (cf Affaire Halimi) 
> 
> 
> 
> Lgaliser le cannabis, revient  lgaliser les meurtres ! C'est cool !


Ce qui me gne avec la lgalisation du cannabis, c'est par rapport aux accidents de la route sous l'emprise de drogue et d'alcool .

On a dj un flau avec l'alcool et les drogues aux volants. Sans parler de la politique de scurit routire, du gouvernement franais qui est  chier et contre productive en matire de sanction ... On est plutt dans la rpression ou il ne le faut pas et on ne fait rien ou mal, sur les sujets les plus problmatiques .

Ouvrir les vannes sur le cannabis,  mon sens reviendrait  dire "Lgalisons les meurtres, les violes , les crimes , les dlits ... " .

Aux pays bas la lgalisation du cannabis a caus un effet contre productif ... Un guerre des gangs sur les drogues les plus dangereuses ... Qui font aussi beaucoup de morts suite  des conflits entre gangs  ::?: 

Si c'est pour finir en boucherie (guerre des gangs, accidents de la route, comportement hors de contrle ... ) avec des macabs supplmentaires ... non merci  ::koi::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le premier effet de la lgalisation du cannabis serait une diminution de la consommation. Aujourd'hui c'est illgal et c'est trs consomm. (Si on lgalisait le produit serait moins dangereux, il y a parfois des additifs toxiques dans la rsine marocaine)
Il semble il y avoir une corrlation entre la svrit de la loi et la consommation. On dirait que plus la loi est strict plus il y a de consommateurs. En France on a la loi la plus strict et la plus forte consommation. Au Pays-Bas c'est beaucoup moins consomm.

Quand ce sera lgalis il y aura plus de tests. D'ailleurs il faudra amliorer les tests, si il y avait moyen de mesurer le taux de THC dans le sang, ce serait bien parce qu'il pourrait y avoir un seuil de tolrance comme avec l'alcool o on a le droit de conduire quand on a moins de 0,5g/L de sang. Il faut tudier combien de temps a reste dans le sang et  partir de quel seuil ce n'est plus dangereux de conduire.




> Ouvrir les vannes sur le cannabis,  mon sens reviendrait  dire "Lgalisons les meurtres, les violes , les crimes , les dlits ... " .


Vous tes fou  :8O:  De quoi vous parlez ?
Le cannabis est ce qu'on appelle une drogue douce, a a la mme dangerosit que le th ou le caf.
C'est beaucoup moins violent que l'alcool que l'on peut trouver dans tous les supermarchs de France.
Par contre il ne faut pas mlanger le cannabis avec d'autres drogues, parce qu'il parait qu'il multiplie les effets des autres drogues (ce qui est trs pratique pour le malade qui veut diminuer sa dose de morphine, mais qui n'est pas top pour celui qui boit l'apro)




> Un guerre des gangs sur les drogues les plus dangereuses ...


J'en ai jamais entendu parler, mais de toute faon si a concerne les autres drogues, a a peu d'intrt
En France si on lgalisait correctement le cannabis a affaiblirait grandement les trafiquants. Ils perdraient leur produit phare.
Si les trafiquants de cocane, d'hrone, de mthamphtamine, de ktamine, pouvaient s'entretuer ce ne serait pas plus mal (tant qu'ils n'embtent pas les gens autour d'eux).

====
Il y a des parlementaires qui ont mieux compris la situation que vous. Ce sont des articles plutt rcents :
Cannabis : des parlementaires demandent une "lgalisation encadre" permettant  l'tat de "reprendre le contrle"



> a signifie que pour les plus de 18 ans, le cannabis serait en vente libre en France ?
> 
> Tout  fait, c'est ce que c'est ce qu'on propose. Malheureusement aujourd'hui, les mineurs y ont accs, les dealers ne font pas de diffrence en fonction de l'ge. Et surtout, les consommateurs de cannabis consomment un peu tout et n'importe quoi. *a peut tre de la rsine coupe  tout un tas d'autres substances*, a peut tre du cannabis de synthse ou du cannabis dont la teneur en THC, la molcule qui a un effet psychotrope, augmente d'anne en anne. C'est pour cela qu'il faut reprendre le contrle et tablir une rgulation par l'tat de ce qui est vendu, des personnes  qui on le vend, et surtout mettre en place une vraie politique de sant publique et de prvention qui est malheureusement quasiment inexistante aujourd'hui en France sur cette question-l.


Cannabis : un rapport parlementaire prne une lgalisation rgule pour reprendre le contrle aux dealers



> Dans cette perspective, le rapport analyse la lgalisation en cours au Canada et dans 15 Etats amricains, qui semblent se traduire par une *baisse de la consommation des mineurs* et une rduction du march noir. Et dtaille les conditions dun possible  modle franais de lgalisation rglemente .


Cannabis : un rapport parlementaire critique "l'hypocrisie des discours de fermet"



> *Le budget allou  la police,  la gendarmerie et aux douanes pour la lutte antidrogue a quasiment doubl entre 2012 et 2018 pour atteindre 1,08 milliard d'euros annuels, remarquent-ils. Pourtant, la France reste championne d'Europe de la consommation de cannabis, avec 5 millions d'usagers annuels et 900 000 fumeurs quotidiens*. En lger recul, la consommation des mineurs reste deux fois suprieure  la moyenne europenne. Un "chec" sanitaire patent, malgr une politique qui cible plus les consommateurs de cannabis que les trafiquants. Sur les 160 000 infractions  la lgislation sur les stupfiants releves en 2020, 81% concernent l'usage.


 ce que je vois il a toujours des Franais qui ne comprennent rien  la lgalisation du cannabis, ils manquent d'ducation sur le sujet, mais bon on ne peut pas tout connaitre.
Pour rappel, voici une liste non exhaustive des consquences d'une lgalisation bien faite :
- baisse du nombre de consommateurs (surtout chez les jeunes)
- baisse du trafic (pourquoi acheter de la rsine marocaine quand tu peux trouver 15 fois mieux ?)
- amlioration de la qualit du produit (on ne sait pas ce qu'ils mettent dans la rsine marocaine, mais on saura ce qu'il y aura dans les fleurs franaise et la rsine franaise)
- la police et la justice seront libr d'un poids (ils perdent du temps  cause de simple consommateurs)
- des emplois seraient crs (il faudra produire en France)
- l'tat gagnerait de l'argent (une partie de cette argent serait utilis pour informer les jeunes du danger de l'alcool et des autres drogues)

C'est difficile de trouver un argument contre la lgalisation.
Pendant un moment je pensais  "pour braver l'interdit des adolescents vont se diriger vers d'autres drogues, qui elles, seront dangereuses, comme le MDMA par exemple", mais ils font dj n'importe quoi aujourd'hui, donc a ne changera rien.
Retour sur le GBL, cette drogue de synthse utilise en 2018 dans les clubs parisiens



> L'incarcration en Turquie de Fabien Azoulay remet en lumire le cas du GBL, un *solvant industriel* qui une fois dans l'organisme se transforme en GHB. Beaucoup utilis en 2018 chez les 18-24 ans pour "se dfoncer" dans les clubs parisiens, s'il est mal dos ou ajout  l'alcool, il peut provoquer coma et dcs.


Doubs: mise en garde du parquet aprs le dcs d'un adolescent de 15 ans ayant inhal du dodorant



> Un lycen de 15 ans est mort le 11 avril 2021 aprs avoir inhal une trop grande quantit de dodorant dans sa chambre  L'Isle-sur-le-Doubs (25). Une pratique qui se rpand chez les adolescents, a mis en garde mardi le procureur de Besanon ce mardi lors d'une confrence de presse.


Il y a des jeunes qui se dfoncent avec du nettoyant pour jante parce que a se transforme en GHB dans l'organisme, et il y a des jeunes qui se dfoncent avec du dodorant. Lgaliser le cannabis n'aggraverait pas la situation.

===
Laissez tomber, la lgalisation finira par se faire de toute faon, c'est dans le sens du progrs.
Ils vont faire bien faire la PMA  toutes les femmes, ils peuvent bien faire a aussi (ce serait cool de tuer le trafic et de crer des emplois en France)
Si tu veux paraitre moderne, il faut lgaliser le cannabis, il n'y a pas le choix.  ::P:

----------


## David_g

> Malheureusement aujourd'hui, les mineurs y ont accs, les dealers ne font pas de diffrence en fonction de l'ge.


Code de la sant publique Art L3512-12 et R3515-5
Code de la sant publique Art L3323-1

Ma foi, il est vident qu'il est extrmement difficile pour des mineurs d'avoir accs au tabac et  l'alcool. Je n'ai donc aucun doute qu'il leur sera impossible d'avoir accs au Cannabis s'il est lgalis.


(Dsol d'avoir troubl ton blogvirginieh  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ma foi, il est vident qu'il est extrmement difficile pour des mineurs d'avoir accs au tabac et  l'alcool.


Dj  mon poque il y avait un contrle d'identit dans les grandes surfaces quand on essayait d'acheter de l'alcool.
En principe un adolescent de 15 ans ne peut pas acheter de tabac ni d'alcool. Quand il y aura des coffee shops en France, il y aura un contrle d'identit systmatique, il y aura un videur  l'entre et ce sera le seul endroit on le consommateur pourra acheter de l'herbe.

L'alcool et le tabac illustre bien le fait que quand un produit est lgalis, il est contrl.
Aujourd'hui il est quasiment impossible de trouver de l'alcool distill illgalement et il est quasiment impossible de trouver du tabac produit illgalement.
Il existe du trafic de tabac, mais c'est du tabac lgal  la base, c'est juste qu'il vite les taxes.
Lgaliser le cannabis permettrait de tuer le trafic (il n'y aurait plus de rsine marocaine toxique) et il n'y aurait plus de dealer de rsine marocaine.

----------


## David_g

> Dj  mon poque il y avait un contrle d'identit dans les grandes surfaces quand on essayait d'acheter de l'alcool.
> En principe un adolescent de 15 ans ne peut pas acheter de tabac ni d'alcool. Quand il y aura des coffee shops en France, il y aura un contrle d'identit systmatique, il y aura un videur  l'entre et ce sera le seul endroit on le consommateur pourra acheter de l'herbe.
> 
> L'alcool et le tabac illustre bien le fait que quand un produit est lgalis, il est contrl.
> Aujourd'hui il est quasiment impossible de trouver de l'alcool distill illgalement et il est quasiment impossible de trouver du tabac produit illgalement.
> Il existe du trafic de tabac, mais c'est du tabac lgal  la base, c'est juste qu'il vite les taxes.
> Lgaliser le cannabis permettrait de tuer le trafic (il n'y aurait plus de rsine marocaine toxique) et il n'y aurait plus de dealer de rsine marocaine.


Tu es srieux sur le fait qu'un mineur actuellement en France a du mal  pouvoir acheter du tabac ou de l'alcool ? Tu es sur que tu vis en France ?

je n'ai pas ailleurs pas de commentaires si ce n'est que l'argument est idiot et irraliste en pratique (mais lgalement effectivement cela sera interdit).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu es srieux sur le fait qu'un mineur actuellement en France a du mal  pouvoir acheter du tabac ou de l'alcool ?


En tout cas je me rappelle qu'une fois un ami avait essay d'acheter de l'alcool alors qu'il n'avait pas 18 ans et que ce n'tait pas pass. Aprs peut-tre que dans d'autres magasins a passait.
En principe la vente de tabac et d'alcool est interdite au mineur. Dans les coffee shops ce sera mieux surveill que a, on ne pourra pas entrer sans montrer sa carte d'identit.

Par contre les mineurs peuvent acheter de l'MDMA, parce que les dealers s'en foutent de l'ge. D'ailleurs il y a beaucoup de mineurs parmi les dealers, quand ils se font prendre ils prennent des peines moins lourdes.
En lgalisant on peut rendre l'accs plus difficile aux mineurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis : des chercheurs pointent  lchec  franais et plaident pour une  lgalisation rgule 



> Comme dautres avant lui, cet ouvrage, qui croise diffrents paramtres, mdicaux, juridiques, conomiques et mme cologiques, soppose  la politique rpressive dfendue par les gouvernements successifs en France. Il fait cho aux conclusions dun rapport parlementaire publi le 5 mai, pointant du doigt lchec des politiques publiques et *suggrant une  lgalisation rgule  du cannabis pour mieux protger les mineurs et endiguer le trafic.*
> 
> Ce rapport soulignait notamment laugmentation des moyens allous  la police,  la gendarmerie et aux douanes pour la lutte antidrogue, dont le budget a quasiment doubl entre 2012 et 2018 pour stablir  1,08 milliard deuros annuels. Selon les auteurs, la France est lun des pays europens les plus svres en matire de rpression. *Mais elle reste championne continentale de la consommation de cannabis, avec 5 millions dusagers annuels et 1,4 million de consommateurs rguliers*, selon lObservatoire franais des drogues et toxicomanies (ODFT).

----------


## AaAaAa

> Deux ans plus tard, les Canadiens ne consomment que 2% plus de cannabis
> Un autre constat positif, pour Serge Brochu, est quon ait enlev lpe de Damocls, qui est le casier judiciaire, dau-dessus de la tte des consommateurs de cannabis.


 ::mouarf::  Un pays o depuis des annes, tu pouvais fumer un joint devant des policiers sans problme... Je ne sais pas trop  quelle  pe de Damocls  il faisait allusion...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des gens intelligents en Suisse :
Vers une leve de l'interdiction du cannabis en Suisse



> Le contrle de la production et du commerce devra tre assur par les autorits, en particulier pour protger la jeunesse et les consommateurs et  des fins d'information. Le march mdical et le march non mdical devront tre spars.
> 
> *L'objectif est d'asscher le march noir en supprimant la prohibition*, prcise le texte, cosign par 40 dputs de tous les partis. Le projet demande l'introduction d'une taxe et la rglementation de la publicit, ainsi que des mesures pour encadrer la production destine  un usage personnel.
> 
> Pour la commission, il est "essentiel" que la future loi tienne compte des rsultats des projets-pilotes en cours sur l'usage non mdical du cannabis. Elle attache une grande importance au fait que la protection des mineurs et la prvention soient amliores dans la nouvelle rglementation.


Pour que a fonctionne il suffit que l'offre lgale soit de meilleure qualit et moins cher que l'offre illgale. Si les consommateurs peuvent lgalement trouver mieux pour moins cher, ils abandonneront l'offre illgale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Une vido sur les "bienfaits du cannabis".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> bienfaits


C'est comme l'alcool ou certains mdicaments, il est interdit d'en consommer quand on conduit.
Il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire c'est le protocole standard Il faudra mettre en place un seuil de tolrance comme avec l'alcool on l'ont a le droit de conduire avec moins de 0,5 g/L. Il faudra tablir un taux de THC maximale autoris.

Apparemment les tests salivaires dtectent la moindre prsence de THC, puisqu'il y en a au maximum 0,2% dans les fleurs CBD et pourtant le test peut tourner positif.
Seine-Maritime. Positif aux stups aprs avoir fum du CBD : "J'ai senti le pige se refermer"



> Fin 2020, deux mois aprs le dbut de sa consommation quotidienne, lors dun contrle routier de gendarmerie, il savre positif aux stupfiants,  *et cela 12 heures aprs avoir consomm un produit vendu lgalement dans une boutique* , relate-t-il.  Je me suis dit que a ntait pas possible Puis jai senti le pige se refermer. Impossible pour moi de rellement prouver ce que javais pris. [] En quelques minutes, mon permis tait suspendu, ma voiture perquisitionne et immobilise, ma salive prleve pour un second test en laboratoire. Mon logement a aussi t perquisitionn. 
> 
> Lors de ces perquisitions, les forces de lordre nont pas trouv de substances illicites. Les analyses pousses montreront que David tait positif au ttrahydrocannabinol (THC).


Il y a de l'alcool dans tous les magasins de France et si tu bois 2 doses, tu dpasses le seuil des 0,5 g/L.

----------


## Gunny

https://fb.watch/8WI5Gl8vb2/
Mlenchon mentionne un point en faveur de la lgalisation que je n'avais jamais entendu mais qui est trs pertinent : lgaliser permet des campagnes de sant publique contre la consommation excessive. Avec une substance interdite, l'Etat ne peut pas dire "consommer avec modration". Quand a devient autoris, cela permet tout un ventail de communications.

----------


## Ryu2000

LAllemagne sapprte  lgaliser le cannabis (pendant ce temps, en France : Darmanin) (super)



> LAllemagne est entrain de se diriger vers la lgalisation du cannabis. Il pourrait y tre vendu  des fins rcratives pour les adultes, dans des boutiques sous licence, avec une rgulation trs stricte. Cest le magazine allemand Die Tageszeitung qui a annonc la nouvelle le 13 novembre.
> 
> Courrier International a expliqu que cette dcision rassemblait les trois partis politique qui sentendent sur ce sujet : les sociaux-dmocrates, le parti cologiste et les libraux.
> 
>  Il y a des annes que les Verts et le FDP demandent la lgalisation du cannabis et sa distribution contrle dans des boutiques spcialises sous licence.


Germany could legalise cannabis in new revenue boosting drug policy move



> Legalising cannabis could boost Germanys annual tax revenue and cost savings by 3.4 billion (2.6 billion) a survey by the Institute for Competition Economics (DICE) said this week.


Pourvu que la France se dpche  lgaliser le cannabis rcratif. a va se propager dans tous les pays petit  petit.

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir je n'ai pas le temps de lire les 68 pages de discussion  ce sujet peut-tre est-ce un truc qui a t dj crit mais il faut savoir que le taux de THC a fortement augment ces dernires annes 




> La puissance du cannabis (concentration ou teneur) en THC est souvent exprime en pourcentage de THC par poids (ou par volume d'huile). La puissance en THC du cannabis sch a augment depuis les annes 80, passant d'un taux de THC moyen de 3 %,  environ 15 % aujourd'hui. Certaines souches peuvent afficher un taux de THC moyen aussi leve que 30 %.


source du gouvernement du Canada

oui bien article dans Lib

----------


## Ryu2000

> le taux de THC a fortement augment ces dernires annes


Et alors ?
En grande surface on peut bien trouver du rhum  55 et mme de l'absinthe  69 (Grande Absente).

La concentration en THC est surtout lev dans la rsine, l on peut dpasser les 25%.
Toutes les varits de cannabis n'ont pas forcment un taux de THC lev.

----------


## Ryu2000

On prend du retard, a fait chier  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 
LAllemagne va lgaliser le cannabis



> Deux des trois partis qui vont gouverner lAllemagne sappuient sur des fondements idologiques diffrents. Les Verts et le FDP, qui se partagent tous les deux un lectorat jeune et libral, ont nanmoins milit ensemble pour faire adopter par le futur gouvernement une proposition de lgalisation du cannabis. Le projet figure en page 87 de leur contrat de coalition, prsent mercredi  Berlin, qui en compte 177. Il rompt avec des annes de politique scuritaire, privilgie par la CDU, en matire de drogue. *Nous introduisons la distribution contrle de cannabis aux adultes  des fins rcratives dans les magasins agrs, ce qui permet de contrler la qualit, dempcher la distribution de substances contamines et de protger la sant publique* , crivent les auteurs du document.


Le cannabis rcratif finira par tre lgal en France, le plus tt sera le mieux. Les dealers marocains risquent de ne pas tre content parce qu'ils vont perdre leur revenu.
Vu la situation conomique actuelle, si il y a moyen de grapiller 3, 4 milliards d'euro par an, il faut y aller.

----------


## Ryu2000

MALTE DEVIENT LE PREMIER PAYS DE LUE  LGALISER LE CANNABIS RCRATIF



> Malte va lgaliser ce mardi la culture de quantits limites de cannabis  domicile et sa consommation rcrative dans la sphre prive, une premire dans lUnion europenne.
> (...)
>  Malte, la rforme, qui devait tre vote mardi aprs-midi par le parlement de la petite le mditerranenne, autorise la possession de sept grammes de cannabis maximum et l*a culture de quatre pieds de cannabis par usager de 18 ans et plus.*


Le problme avec l'histoire des 4 pieds, c'est que d'un ct il est possible de faire des plantes gantes en extrieurs (il existe des plantes de 4m de haut) et de l'autre il y a des modes de culture avec des plantes toutes petites, comme en One Bud par exemple.

Mais bon c'est chouette de voir la culture lgale de cannabis rcratif arriver dans l'UE, d'autres pays devraient suivre.

====
Il est difficile de trouver plus con que Darmanin :
Lgalisation du cannabis : Darmanin assume son dsaccord avec Vran



> Emmanuel Macron avait propos mi-avril de "lancer un grand dbat sur la consommation de drogue". Mais en ce qui concerne la lgalisation du cannabis, l'excutif cherche encore la ligne  adopter. *Le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran s'interroge sur cette lgalisation*, tandis que le ministre de l'Intrieur Grald Darmanin y est oppos. 
> (...)
> Sur ce dernier point, Olivier Vran citait en septembre dernier l'exemple de l'Espagne. "*Les Espagnols ont autoris non pas l'achat dans la rue mais le fait de pouvoir cultiver soi-mme ses plantes et de les consommer*", rappelait-il sur France Bleu. "Il y a diffrentes modalits qui se tentent", prcisait-il.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lgalisation du cannabis en France : le Conseil conomique, social et environnemental veut lancer le dbat



> Le CESE prpare un rapport sur lvolution des politiques publiques lies au cannabis rcratif. Les travaux seront remis aprs la prsidentielle au nouveau gouvernement, en juin 2022, pour anticiper les futurs dbats lis  la lgalisation en Allemagne.


Les meilleurs arguments sont du ct de la lgalisation.
Il faudra lgaliser correctement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Grald Darmanin "regrette" la dcision du Conseil d'tat d'autoriser  nouveau la vente des produits drivs du CBD



> "De manire gnrale toutes les substances qui relvent du cannabis, de la drogue, sont trs mauvaises pour la sant. On n'a pas augment le prix du tabac  10 euros pour qu'on accepte la lgalisation, la dpnalisation du cannabis", a encore ragi le ministre.


C'est stupide ce qu'il dit, la seule chose qui peut tre toxique c'est le tabac chez ceux qui le fume, mais il y a d'autres faon de le consommer.

Ce n'est pas plus dangereux que de boire du th ou du caf. Il n'y a pas d'effet psychotrope dans le CBD.
Pour le Conseil Constitutionnel, le CBD n'est pas un psychotrope



> Le Conseil constitutionnel a spcifi, le 7 janvier, deux des critres de dfinition dun produit stupfiant. Linstitution a estim que le cannabidiol (CBD) ne faisait pas partie de la liste des substances psychotropes.


Je tiens  rappeler que l'alcool est une drogue :
Alcool



> La consommation dalcool est-elle interdite  certaines personnes ?
> 
> NON.* Lalcool est une drogue licite* dont la consommation est totalement libre sauf pour les personnes qui prennent le volant. Conduire avec un taux dalcoolmie compris entre 0,5 et 0,8 grammes dalcool par litre de sang est puni dune amende de 750 euros et dun retrait de six points sur le permis de conduire.  partir de 0,8 grammes dalcool par litre de sang, linfraction devient un dlit qui peut tre sanctionn dun emprisonnement de deux ans, dune amende de 4 500 euros et du retrait de la moiti des points du permis de conduire. En cas de rcidive, le juge peut ordonner le retrait du permis de conduire. Toutefois, si la consommation dalcool est libre, livresse est sanctionne lorsquelle a lieu en public, au volant ou dans une enceinte sportive (stade, terrain, gymnase). Livresse publique est ainsi punie dune amende de 150 euros. Livresse manifeste au volant est punie comme le fait de conduire avec plus de 0,8 grammes dalcool. Enfin, pntrer dans une enceinte sportive en tat divresse est un dlit qui peut tre puni dune amende de 7 500 euros, peine porte  un an demprisonnement et 15 000 euros damende lorsque la personne ivre sintroduit en fraude sur le stade ou le terrain de sport. Remarque : Labus dalcool rgulier des parents peut entraner des mesures ducatives  lgard de leurs enfants mineurs allant jusquau placement dans un foyer. Plus gnralement, labus dalcool peut galement entraner un licenciement sans indemnits de lalcoolique pour faute grave. La commission de certaines infractions (violences, agressions sexuelles) sous lemprise dun tat alcoolique aggrave les peines encourues.


On pourrait mesurer le THC dans le sang, mais il n'y a quasiment pas de THC dans les fleurs de varits CBD.
Quand t'attaques les drogues, t'es contre l'alcool, donc tu ne vas pas tre pote avec les producteurs Franais de bire, les producteurs Franais d'Absinthe, etc.

=======
Y'en a qui ont expliqu  Darmanin en quoi il avait tort.
CBD: Les colos se rjouissent de la dcision du Conseil d'tat et raillent Darmanin



> *Non, monsieur le ministre, toutes les substances qui relvent du cannabis ne sont pas trs mauvaises pour la sant contrairement  ce que vous avez dit ce matin sur une radio*, a appuy Franois-Michel Lambert dans laprs-midi  lAssemble.
> 
> *Tout le monde vous le dit: les scientifiques, les professionnels, les dputs unanimes, vos collgues europens...* Monsieur le ministre, tes-vous prt  recevoir tous ces professionnels, les experts, les dputs pour travailler ensemble,  lintrt commun? Monsieur le ministre, non les fleurs de chanvre, les fleurs de cannabis ne sont pas les fleurs du mal, conclut-il.


========
========
Sympa :
CBD : les raccourcis de Grald Darmanin sur une substance qui serait  trs mauvaise pour la sant 



> POURQUOI CEST FAUX
> Quest-ce que le CBD ?
> Cosmtiques, huiles sublinguales, infusions et produits alimentaires depuis quelques annes, le CBD est dsormais en vente partout. Les syndicats professionnels estiment quon est pass en France de 400 boutiques spcialises dbut 2021  1 800 aujourdhui.
> 
> Comme le THC (delta-9-ttrahydrocannabinol), qui constitue le principe actif responsable des effets psychotropes du cannabis, le cannabidiol (CBD) est une molcule aux vertus relaxantes prsente dans le chanvre. *Les produits  base de CBD vendus en France doivent ainsi contenir moins de 0,3 % de THC*, afin dempcher notamment le sentiment divresse. *Ce nest donc pas un produit stupfiant*, mais plutt une sorte de  cannabis light .
> 
> Est-ce dangereux pour la sant ?
> Non, estime notamment lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS). Dans un rapport publi fin 2018, le comit dexperts de la pharmacodpendance au sein de lorganisation crivait ainsi :
> 
> ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Un article d'hier :
"NOS VILLES SONT GANGRENES": FACE AU TRAFIC, FAUT-IL LGALISER LE CANNABIS?



> Je suis pour la lgalisation parce que a doit nous permettre dapaiser nos villes qui sont gangrenes par ce trafic. La rpression ne fonctionne pas. A partir du moment o la police nationale interpelle des trafiquants de cannabis, le lendemain vous avez trois, quatre, cinq personnes qui les ont remplacs. Vous avez les Etats-Unis qui ont une quinzaine dEtats qui ont lgalis le cannabis et o le trafic a chut dau moins 70%. Et puis au niveau sanitaire et social, *a permettrait quand mme  lEtat de bnficier de recettes fiscales non-ngligeables.* Avec un milliard deuros, on peut faire une vraie politique de sant publique contre lusage et la consommation des drogues, indique-t-il.


Vu la situation conomique du pays, a ne ferait pas de mal de lgaliser.

Un article du 10 aout 2022 :
 La situation est intenable  : 31 snateurs demandent la lgalisation du cannabis



> leurs yeux,  * terme, de nouvelles recettes fiscales devraient tre tires du commerce du cannabis et des conomies ralises en matire de justice et de police* , ce qui permettrait de mobiliser  d'importantes ressources aussi bien pour la prvention que pour la rinsertion et le dveloppement conomique . Ils annoncent  entamer une dmarche de concertation large pour dposer dans les mois  venir une proposition de loi pour rpondre  cet enjeu , concluant :  L'opinion publique est prte, il faut que le lgislateur agisse.  Dbut 2019, prs d'un Franais sur deux (45 %) se disait favorable  une lgalisation, selon une enqute de l'Observatoire franais des drogues et toxicomanies (OFDT).
> 
> Face  une opinion trs partage et un tabou qui a saut  l'international  l'Uruguay, le Canada et une quinzaine d'tats amricains autorisent l'usage rcratif du cannabis , la classe politique s'interroge, tous partis confondus. Certains maires de droite se sont dits en faveur de la lgalisation, comme Arnaud Robinet  Reims ou Boris Ravignon  Charleville-Mzires. L'excutif reste rtif : le ministre de l'Intrieur Grald Darmanin y est farouchement oppos et a fait de la lutte contre les trafics une priorit de son action, avec le soutien d'Emmanuel Macron.


Dans les grandes surfaces on peut acheter du rhum  55 voir mme de l'Absinthe  69, on devrait pouvoir lgalement cultiver et vendre du cannabis peu importe sa concentration en THC.
Si c'est bien fait il y a moyen de tuer le trafic (adieu la rsine marocaine).
En plus a ne provoquerait pas forcment une augmentation de la consommation chez les jeunes. Quelque part a rendrait le produit has been.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le dput cologiste Julien Bayou dpose un amendement pour lgaliser et taxer le cannabis



> En faisant adopter un tel amendement, Julien Bayou espre arriver  taxer le cannabis au mme titre que le tabac et l'alcool. *Selon lui, cette taxation rapporterait  4  5 milliards d'euros de recettes fiscales , explique-t-il sur Twitter, avant de prciser :  De quoi renflouer la Scu.* 
> 
> Mais il explique aussi que  la France a le taux d'addiction chez les mineurs parmi les plus levs d'Europe, *il faut lgaliser pour mieux prvenir et rduire les risques* .

----------


## escartefigue

Heu...



> Dans les grandes surfaces on peut acheter du rhum  55 *voir mme de l'Absinthe  69*, on devrait pouvoir lgalement cultiver et vendre du cannabis peu importe sa concentration en THC.


Il y a trs longtemps que vous n'avez pas fait vos courses Ryu2000, *car l'absinthe est interdite en France depuis 1915 !*

Voir ICI par exemple, d'autres sources l'attestent galement

----------


## Jon Shannow

escartefigue, l'absinthe est r-autorise depuis 1988 avec une rglementation sur le taux de thuyone. (source)

Mais HEUREUSEMENT, le cannabis est toujours interdit !

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'absinthe est interdite en France depuis 1915 ![/B]


Interdite il y a 100 ans, l'absinthe revit et entretient son mythe



> Les premiers produits franais  base de plantes d'absinthe, rapparaissent en 1999. La dnomination "absinthe" est *ensuite r-autorise par la loi du 17 mai 2011*, afin de contrer une tentative vaine de producteurs suisses de s'approprier cette appellation.
> 
> Depuis, l'absinthe connat un nouvel essor. D'aprs la Fdration franaise des spiritueux, une quinzaine de distilleries en France produisent environ 800.000 litres d'absinthe par an.
> 
> "On progresse petitement, mais on progresse", affirme Franois Guy dont la production d'absinthe est passe de 7.200 litres en 2001  30.000 litres en 2014. Il espre "produire 100.000 litres dans les annes  venir".


Je l'ai encore la bouteille.
C'est pas un vrai truc du Val de Travers ou de Pontarlier.

C'est pas de l'absinthe c'est de l'absente "Bitter aux plantes d'absinthe".
En tout cas il y a crit "69% Alc./Vol".

Dans des magasins j'ai vu de la vraie absinthe.

Ville de Pontarlier - Fte de l'Absinthe et randonne




> Mais HEUREUSEMENT, le cannabis est toujours interdit !


Pas exactement.
Maintenant on trouve du CBD partout.

Dans certains bureaux de tabac on peut acheter des fleurs de cannabis (mais il y a moins de 0,2% de THC).

----------


## escartefigue

> escartefigue, l'absinthe est r-autorise depuis 1988 avec une rglementation sur le taux de thuyone. (source)





> Interdite il y a 100 ans, l'absinthe revit et entretient son mythe


Bigre, mea culpa, c'est donc moi qui n'ai plus fait mes courses en grande surface depuis  ::weird::  ... 1988 !
 ma dcharge, le rayon apro, je ne le frquente gure, je prfre le pinard  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas exactement.
> Maintenant on trouve du CBD partout.
> 
> Dans certains bureaux de tabac on peut acheter des fleurs de cannabis (mais il y a moins de 0,2% de THC).


Dans un sens, pour russir  voter Macron, je pense que la seule solution c'est de se griller les neurones avec du cannabis ou autre drogue de merde  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> je prfre le pinard


L'information c'tait surtout qu'il y a de l'alcool fort disponible partout, pour ceux qui ont plus de 18 ans.

C'est une drogue beaucoup plus dangereuse que le cannabis.
Lgaliser le cannabis sans limitation sur le THC rendrait le produit moins dangereux.
Aujourd'hui la rsine est parfois est coupe avec des produits dangereux.
Le consommateur ne sait pas exactement ce qu'il achte.

Quand ce sera lgaliser, le consommateur prendra moins de risque.




> pour russir  voter Macron


D'aprs Grard Faur, Eric Dupont-Moretti consommerait de la cocane.

De toute faon lgal ou pas lgal, les consommateurs consommeront
Rien ne dit que le nombre de consommateurs de cannabis augmentera quand il deviendra lgal.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cannabis : lAllemagne ouvre la voie  la lgalisation de lusage rcratif



> Si le projet venait  aboutir, lAllemagne pourrait devenir *le premier pays dEurope  placer la production et le commerce du cannabis sous  contrle public* ,  des fins rcratives. Le gouvernement allemand sest en effet accord ce mercredi 26 octobre sur un cadre de lgalisation du cannabis  usage rcratif pour les adultes, sous rserve de laval du droit europen, a annonc le ministre de la Sant Karl Lauterbach.


Avec un peu de chance ds qu'un pays va lgaliser le cannabis rcratif tous les autres membres de l'UE vont suivre.

----------

